# The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread*

Post up your photos of crazy car crashes.
Rule Number One
Today in the Northwest. And yes it's a beige Camry


Any and all visuals are welcome...gifs, youtubes....especially police dashcams


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*

Unfortunately I have no pics, but in the mid nineties my 87 Buick Somerset was impaled by a flying parking meter. I still have the meter flags.


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*

Bing Bong, it's 20 after the top of the hour and time for your Wacky Zoo Crew Morning Traffic update! Bob's in the Wacky Zoo Crew Traffic Copter right now! Bob, what kinda Wacky Zoo Crew Traffic we got going on this morning? Bing Bong, it's now 21 after the top of the hour. Bob?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (a1veedubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1veedubber* »_ Unfortunately I have no pics, but in the mid nineties my 87 Buick Somerset was impaled by a flying parking meter. I still have the meter flags. 

A freakin' flying parking meter?? That is rich. I'd love to hear the story.
Fell off the back of truck??
lol
Another view of the Camry


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*

Wacky? This one always comes to mind for strange. I mean, how do you do that?


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (a1veedubber)*

*SURPRISE!!!!*


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_
A freakin' flying parking meter?? That is rich. I'd love to hear the story.
Fell off the back of truck??
lol


That Camry is insane! 
My car was parked when hit by the meter. A drunk driver left the roadway (at a high rate of speed) and hit the meter.......it proceeded to fly 75-100 feet through the air and hit my car. If it had happened 45 seconds earlier it would have nailed my friend who had previously been leaning against my car in the same spot! 
The meter was full but they didnt let me keep it.the bastards! It would have helped pay for he repairs


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_*SURPRISE!!!!*









ga ha ha 
OMG!








I've often applauded this "stunt"


----------



## mdp310 (Feb 17, 2010)

Many many years ago, my mom was driving our Pontiac Dustbuster in a blizzard. The wind tore a road sign out of the ground and propelled it at a high rate of speed towards the car, but the only damage (luckily) was a trashed passenger side mirror.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*

Ahem... did someone mention a Camry.??
Sorry, just had to do it. It's wacky alright.


















and...


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## Nitroholic (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## kDawgg (Jun 22, 2007)

The culprit:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (kDawgg)*

It's da Fuzzzzzz!!!
























What in the world!!??


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (MN6845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MN6845* »_









Sad interior is sad.


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_
What the...? Your friend is one lucky so and so. Wow. High flying parking meter. Sounds lethal.
Another pic of the camry. Washington State Patrol sez, the guardrail actually saved the dude's life by preventing him (northbound) from crossing any further over and a certain head on with heavy southbound traffic.

























You're saying this guy lived! Holy crap, looking at those pics I would have though that the guardrail would have cut him in two.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (nicetry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicetry* »_
You're saying this guy lived! Holy crap, looking at those pics I would have though that the guardrail would have cut him in two.









was thinking the same thing. figured he would have looked like one of the crazy 88 from Kill Bill after that encounter.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (MN6845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MN6845* »_









Well, at least the investigators didn't have to waste time estimating speed on impact ...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (nicetry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicetry* »_
You're saying this guy lived! Holy crap, looking at those pics I would have though that the guardrail would have cut him in two.









yes and the Troopers are all saying it kept him from being killed in a head-on on the wrong way side of the highway. Whoa.

_Quote, originally posted by *seattletimes* »_*The guardrail, which was completely embedded inside the passenger compartment (see photos below), prevented Haybe from crossing into the southbound lanes and causing a head-on collision.*
Haybe was trapped inside the vehicle until medics arrived and were able to extricate him... alive 
 
Serious injuries though.
In one door and out the other


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_
Sad interior is sad.









That guy lost his legs. It was very sad, of course, since he had such a nice car.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_Yikes...









It's halfway to being liked by the MK4 forums ... I see a roofrack with 
nothing on it, it's rolling on steelies, it's lowered in the front, and it has 
mad tyte rake, y0!


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Time for a GTI)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (seadoo2006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seadoo2006* »_
It's halfway to being liked by the MK4 forums ... I see a roofrack with 
nothing on it, it's rolling on steelies, it's lowered in the front, and it has 
mad tyte rake, y0!

snort... 

lol








"Air" traffic


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_ Post up your photos of crazy car crashes.
Rule Number One
Today in the Northwest. And yes it's a beige Camry









This camry looks an awful lot like a cressida.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ThatsGoodT)*

cool









_Quote, originally posted by *ThatsGoodT* »_


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ThatsGoodT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatsGoodT* »_









Talk about 50-50 weight distrobution!!!!


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
That guy lost his legs. It was very sad, of course, since he had such a nice car. 

yeah, it's never sad when those saps who own crap cars lose their legs.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (mister_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mister_g60* »_yeah, it's never sad when those saps who own crap cars lose their legs.









Naturally.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (PassSedanGLX)*

Fun video:
http://tiny.cc/wLMFk


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_Fun video:
http://tiny.cc/wLMFk

It's funny because it's 404.


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (PassSedanGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassSedanGLX* »_
Naturally. 

lmao!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Barefoot_)*

At least no one was in the cop car.
youch!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_At least no one was in the cop car.
youch!

















Ho. Le. ****.








Looks like maybe couple spike strips there in the road. Maybe he was trying to sneak between the strip and the cruiser?


_Modified by PassSedanGLX at 4:17 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

vehicle gymnastics


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_*SURPRISE!!!!*


----------



## SAPJetta (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (abawp)*


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (SAPJetta)*









and a classic:


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*

What amazes me about that head-on collision with the cop car is that neither one of those cars appear to hit the filming cruiser, as you never see the camera shake. It just gets pelted with shrapnel.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_*SURPRISE!!!!*


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arsigi)*

Pretty good story with this one.... 
Anyone else know it?> 

_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_[
and a classic:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ThatsGoodT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatsGoodT* »_











This one's sad... That's a rare vintage LA lightpole. Most have been replaced by the generic metal pole with a light-bar attached at a 90-ish degree angle. The few that survive are usually in HPOZs (Historic Preservation Overlay Zones).
It was one of these







:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_Incoming!!


















Hmmm... Would I stop or keep running if I were him? I just can't figure it out.
1. Stop, the car might get bounced off into you...
2. Keep running and you better outrun a friggin' bus...


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (DawnsKayBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DawnsKayBug* »_Pretty good story with this one.... 
Anyone else know it? 









I heard a story, but don't know if it was true or not. Something about a female MP in the passenger seat doing something extremely friendly to the male MP driving, ultimately resulting in the crash.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
I heard a story, but don't know if it was true or not. Something about a female MP in the passenger seat doing something extremely friendly to the male MP driving, ultimately resulting in the crash.









would that result in a c0ckmartial?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
I heard a story, but don't know if it was true or not. Something about a female MP in the passenger seat doing something extremely friendly to the male MP driving, ultimately resulting in the crash.









really?
By the looks of that picture, it looks like she blew it big time!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*

Signalling to change lanes!!! and a tricky pass maneuver


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y62T03YuUdc


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*

Lake Veyron:

























Frequent-Flyer Miles Winner:


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (VierSpeed)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bzcat)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (PassSedanGLX)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_









Somebody was trying to drive a Cavalier down the drain?


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (BRealistic)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*









OK back to work


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Knock Sensor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knock Sensor* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y62T03YuUdc 

*WOW.*


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (VadGTI)*

2 dead








story:
http://www.lasvegasnow.com/Glo...table


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_









Hadn't seen that one before!







_Some_body got in big trouble.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_











these guys clearly never played Grand Theft Auto or they would of known when you get stuck like this you just start shooting from the cannon and you'll free yourself.
Amateurs .


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*

After you, Alphonse!


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_
these guys clearly never played Grand Theft Auto or they would of known when you get stuck like this you just start shooting from the cannon and you'll free yourself.
Amateurs .



I literally LOL'd


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Gallucci)*

I tell ya.
Stunt drivers, every last one of 'em


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*

What in the world?


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_At least no one was in the cop car.
youch!


















I wonder how close the car with the camera was to getting hit?









_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_Signalling to change lanes!!! and a tricky pass maneuver


















Anyone got a longer one of this showing more of the aftermath?


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bzcat)*

Toyota, delivering fat Americans to the sofa since 1957.

_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ThatsGoodT)*

Bowling anyone?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bzcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bzcat* »_










Why is this not the Car Lounge masthead?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitmania)*

well it sure should.
What an awesome idea.!
back OT


----------



## 1.8t Alpine GTI (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

Just happened today the car crossed the center divide and hit the bus head on, was dragged for 100yds before the bus could stop. Both people in the car died, no one was injured in the bus.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitmania* »_
Why is this not the Car Lounge masthead?

You can start a letter writing campaign. I'll take credit for the photo at the end

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Could be a great April fools masthead for TCL


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_What in the world?


















If the driver of that car is a male and has moobies, I might be onto something..


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bzcat)*

Do it!!
Awesome banner....

Wow... what timing!


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (MN6845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MN6845* »_









I almost feel insensitive asking this due to the severity of this crash...
...but what car is this? The interior isn't familiar to me at all.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (MikeNoGo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeNoGo* »_
I almost feel insensitive asking this due to the severity of this crash...
...but what car is this? The interior isn't familiar to me at all.

only in the car lounge would we get total destruction and an ID on the car interior...
I love it.
and of course, give it 2 minutes and someone will solve it.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Bazooka)*

well, hello der


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

My guess is Audi R8, whudda I win?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_
only in the car lounge would we get total destruction and an ID on the car interior...
I love it.
and of course, give it 2 minutes and someone will solve it.


Audi R8, the drivers legs were amputated but he survived.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*

geez


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*

Gives a new meaning to "going undercover"


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ashi)*


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_
*WOW.*

Found it randomly sifting through youtube vids a few weeks ago. Troopers adrenaline must of been through the roof after that.


----------



## four20 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (BumpSteer)*

Honda Lady<Saturn Lady


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Damn I love TCL V 2.0








I have nothing to contribute until I can make it to a computer.
FYI not everyone can view animated gifs








So I just came here to post this .. someone had to do it.

_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_








 









Oddest wreck I ever saw was a 2-door pathfinder flipped over in the middle of I-15. Had just happened a minute before; no other cars involved and of course no weather










_Modified by Troike at 8:45 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_









OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (MN6845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MN6845* »_
Audi R8, the drivers legs were amputated but he survived.









Glad he survived








thanks for the answer


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (MikeNoGo)*

http://www.uhull.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/carro2.jpg/IMG] 


[I]Modified by bora-brazil at 12:51 AM 4-1-2010[/I]


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Barefoot_)*

oooof..


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Inventfmc (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Knock Sensor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knock Sensor* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y62T03YuUdc 

I had somethin like this happen when I was driving through Iowa. I had a drunk driver comin down my side of of a 4 lane highway (2 lanes each side with a grass divider). It was night, so I pulled off to the side, turned off my head lights and waited for him to come swerving towards me. When he got close enough I hit my brights (to attract him to where I was sitting at) I gunned it and swerved around him as he was goin for where he saw my headlights come on.

I crapped bricks. I'm sure that Trooper crapped something harder!!!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Inventfmc)*

Thread's not complete without Jeff Bridges...


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_oooof..

















that's an ad for lawyers from Belgium


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_that's an ad for lawyers from Belgium









Unless it's for spiked egg liquor...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://postworthy.com/Worthy/e....aspx


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (McBanagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McBanagon* »_http://postworthy.com/Worthy/e....aspx









= worst nightmare


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (McBanagon)*


















March 17, 2008, a northbound BNSF freight train collided with a tractor trailer carrying a load of frozen pizza. The train crashed through the trailer, the cab having already cleared the grade crossing. Pizzas all _over_ the place ...


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TooDub)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

Ok now, everybody off! Watch the stairs to the rear.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*

Nothing like a little swerving and diving...


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_









Those are some gorgeous Diesel hybrids.... I love those GEs.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (atomicalex)*

Passing lane....


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_









Is this photo stitched together? What is up with the front end loader?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

Whoa there, Nellie!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_Hey now, we deliver. On time!
















temp bridge? door on the left, door on the right


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*

I'm still not really grasping this one.
Nice.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*

Geez
They lowered it.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*











_Modified by Arapaho at 6:36 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Troike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Troike* »_










Oddest wreck I ever saw was a 2-door pathfinder flipped over in the middle of I-15. Had just happened a minute before; no other cars involved and of course no weather









_Modified by Troike at 8:45 PM 3-31-2010_








so awesome!!reminded me of this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_DEVaJJn1U


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (rsj0714)*


----------



## GTaye (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (rsj0714)*

I never get tired of seeing this sequence (notice the look on the bystanders):


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (GTaye)*

holy crap...
cudos !!
this is uber tame in comparison.


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (GTaye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTaye* »_I never get tired of seeing this sequence (notice the look on the bystanders):

















thats crazy hope the victim was ok


----------



## gruuuven (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (GTaye)*


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I wish I had pictures from when the construction crane dropped about 1k lbs of wood on my old Corolla...


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Hostile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hostile* »_I wish I had pictures from when the construction crane dropped about 1k lbs of wood on my old Corolla...

me too. that must have been ridiculous


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (rsj0714)*

now which pedal is the brake?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

I sure hope there weren't pedestrians on that walk-up.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*

I never get tired of this.
At least the guardrail is below and not thru the car.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*

This can't be good.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

I think that sign translates wrong way


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsj0714* »_
me too. that must have been ridiculous










It sucked. I loved that car. A 5-speed 1990 DX with crank windows, manual door locks and a sunroof. It was 12 years old when it got crushed but it was absolutely mint. I got $3500 for it.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

More whacked than wacky.
Woman hit a group of trees at high speed


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## BgBmprBam (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_Geez
They lowered it.










"these vette wheels would look great on my mk4"


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*

This can't be an easy thing to do.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*

Bigger always wins
18 wheeler did this


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

Now that's how you make an entrance!

_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (gruuuven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruuuven* »_









Story on this one?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_I think that sign translates wrong way


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Arsigi)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arsigi)*

It's a trifecta


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_
Story on this one?

IIRC, there was a demolition going on nearby with a wrecking ball and something failed causing the wrecking ball to roll down the road and into the back of that Taurus.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (abawp)*

Wrecking ball story is great.
Guard rails....Another one?
wow Sprinter van is tall


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_


















That dude has poop in his unmentionables....


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (tngdesi)*

holy smokes


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*




















_Modified by Cedric_s at 9:42 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

brother


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_This can't be good.

















Om nom nom nom.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (marknuck311)*

ga ha ha 








What the?


----------



## gruuuven (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: (tngdesi)*










_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_
Story on this one?

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/07191/800583-85.stm
By Steve Levin, Pittsburgh Post-Gazette
Alex Habay was in his Ford Taurus, stopped at a traffic light in downtown Meadville, Crawford County, yesterday morning, thinking about nothing, idly listening to a radio commercial while on his way to his summer job at the YMCA.
That's when a 1,500-pound wrecking ball smashed into the rear of his car.
"I was in complete bewilderment," said Mr. Habay, 20, of Hampton, a junior at Allegheny College. "At first I thought it was a car, but when I turned around there was no car.
"I was confused."
So were a lot of other people in Meadville yesterday.
Meadville police said the episode began around 9:45 a.m. about 3,600 feet away, near Allegheny College's Pelletier Library, where a crane was demolishing part of the building. That's where the cable holding the 3-foot-diameter wrecking ball snapped, starting its downhill tumble from the college to the town.
Police said crane operator Robby L. Boring, 28, of Meadville, was injured when he tried to stop the wrecking ball by throwing bricks in front of it.
As it gained momentum, the wrecking ball rumbled from the campus along North Main Street, pinballing back and forth across the street, hitting nine parked cars and damaging curbs with each impact.
By the time it reached Mr. Habay's car at North Main and Randolph streets, it had gained enough momentum to crush the trunk into the back seat, showering Mr. Habay with glass and pushing his car into the two cars in front of him. The fourth car in line was a Meadville police cruiser.
Mr. Habay, Mr. Boring and a second driver, Junior White, 67, of Meadville, were treated and released at Meadville Medical Center.
Mr. Habay said he doesn't remember much about the accident, describing it as "a huge crash."
Rescuers fitted him with a neck brace and put him on a stretcher after they pulled him from his car. Six hours later, the economics major and forward on the Allegheny College soccer team complained of neck and back pain and "a really bad headache," but felt good enough to go take a look at his car.
"It looks pretty bad," he said.
He hadn't thought much about it before, but he'd been carrying eight soccer balls in the back seat of his car for a while. He said a police officer told him the balls likely lessened the impact of the wrecking ball, saving him from more severe injuries.
Meadville police Officer Brian Joseph, who investigated the incident, said it was a straightforward case. By mid-afternoon yesterday he'd wrapped it up, except for one thing: "a whole bunch of paperwork."
First published on July 9, 2007 at 11:43 pm

Read more: http://www.post-gazette.com/pg...HiBcE


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (gruuuven)*

Awesome story.. thanks
I can't top that.









Dominoes...


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (gruuuven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruuuven* »_Mr. Habay, *Mr. Boring* and a second driver, Junior White, 67, of Meadville ...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (gruuuven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruuuven* »_









*Police said crane operator Robby L. Boring, 28, of Meadville, was injured when he tried to stop the wrecking ball by throwing bricks in front of it.*
As it gained momentum, the wrecking ball rumbled from the campus along North Main Street, pinballing back and forth across the street, hitting nine parked cars and damaging curbs with each impact.


Boring was throwing *bricks?* in front of the wrecking ball and was injured?
lol











_Modified by Arapaho at 10:42 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

wheeee!!!!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*

Flattened


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (BumpSteer)*

Flipped


----------



## juice (Oct 19, 2004)

So sad, yet so funny.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (juice)*

Checking out of the Hyatt a little soon and in a little bit of a hurry.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*

yikes..


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (audifans)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiZ9Wc1yh8s
M3 at Mid Ohio a couple of years ago.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MN6845* »_
M3 at Mid Ohio a couple of years ago.










I was actually watching that race when it happend. I was like
















_Quote, originally posted by *McBanagon* »_










Wow, that was some close...

_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_Passing lane....


















Crub train?


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_It's a trifecta

























That's just the 4.0L showing the 5.2L who's boss.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

4.0 Boss Man
lol

I don't know what it is with earthmovers and front end loaders
Something tells me they don't like cars.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_Bigger always wins

generally true.
not sure which one of these is 'bigger'. 
If it weren't a dually I'd think the H2 would outsize it, but still be on the losing end of the battle


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_









Why didn't I think of this the first time... 
that van looks like a Tornado tore through it!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*

total of cars involved?
62.


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_
Boring was throwing *bricks?* in front of the wrecking ball and was injured?
lol








_Modified by Arapaho at 10:42 AM 4-1-2010_

I LOL'ed to this too - I can just imagine.....
"Thtop rolling awaaaaaay, you crazy evil wrecking ball"


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Troike)*

@ Audifans, i love the Hedberg quote in your sig.. i was laughing so hard when i first heard that


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (marknuck311)*

Concrete cutting our specialty.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_@ Audifans, i love the Hedberg quote in your sig.. i was laughing so hard when i first heard that

Thanks. At my age, I like that quote to remind me to check if I'm going the wrong way on the interstate








OT
Inattentiveness.... it's a MoFo!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (marknuck311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruuuven* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *marknuck311* »_
I LOL'ed to this too - I can just imagine.....
"Thtop rolling awaaaaaay, you crazy evil wrecking ball"

Classic!!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*

Oy!
That is one hard pole hit


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

no crub train yet?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (ThatsGoodT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatsGoodT* »_









that has got to be a revenge of some sort.. no way that was an accident


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (ThatsGoodT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatsGoodT* »_










What is that, a piano?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (gintaras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gintaras* »_
What is that, a piano?








brake test from top-gear


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_that has got to be a revenge of some sort.. no way that was an accident

Remember the War of the Roses?


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_brake test from top-gear

I didn't ask what they were doing, I asked what were they hitting


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (gintaras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gintaras* »_
I didn't ask what they were doing, I asked what were they hitting









well OBVIOUSLY if you didn't know what they were hitting, you didnt know it was Top Gear.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_well OBVIOUSLY if you didn't know what they were hitting, you didnt know it was Top Gear.









I'm still trying to figure out if that makes sense or not.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

Can't find the picture, but there was a car/truck that had fallen off the side of a canyon road, flying over a drainage culvert and landing (facing the other direction (I recall) on a ledge. The canyon was a few hundred feet straight down. Google is not my friend today.








Found it ....
http://www.hoax-slayer.com/culvert-car-flip.shtml

_Modified by FL_Jetta08 at 4:46 PM 4-1-2010_

_Modified by FL_Jetta08 at 4:47 PM 4-1-2010_ 

























_Modified by FL_Jetta08 at 4:49 PM 4-1-2010_


_Modified by FL_Jetta08 at 5:24 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (FL_Jetta08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL_Jetta08* »_










Holy moly
Well, that pretty much trumps whatever lame afflack pic I was gonna post.
wow


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (FL_Jetta08)*

I'm still looking at this second arrow bump jump and going....
Whaaaa?
Fantastic post, thanks









_Quote, originally posted by *FL_Jetta08* »_


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_I'm still looking at this second arrow bump jump and going....
Whaaaa?
Fantastic post, thanks










I think the first arrow is where the truck launched from, causing it to spin in air and landing where its at. If you notice the guard rail, there is a concrete barrier laying down prior to it which the truck rolled up onto. Imagine the drivers reaction when he saw the possible fate he missed by a few feet. LOL... just thought, passenger gets out and suddenly disappears. Survive that crash only to stumble off the side of the cliff when you exit the truck.











_Modified by FL_Jetta08 at 11:06 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*

This doesn't even come close
and lo-res to boot









And then...
There is this

_Quote »_With a 170ft drop below, Daniel Lyons could have done with knowing what Michael Caine's brainwave was at the end of The Italian Job which has a similar scene as its climax.



















_Quote »_From this angle it seems astonishing that Daniel Lyons survived the fall










_Quote, originally posted by *dailymail* »_Joan Anzelmo, park superintendent at Colorado National Monument, said: 'It's truly a miracle. Another few inches or a foot and that car would have continued on to the base of the canyon.'
Nonetheless the 34-year-old was saved by rescuers in Colorado in the U.S. after he had careered down the rock face in the Dodge camper van.




_Modified by Barefoot_ at 9:12 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*

Barricade and then some


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qofe64lIvNg


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (FL_Jetta08)*

If that truck had made it all the way to the bottom, it'd probably have looked like this. As it was, this car just hit a pile of trees at speed









_Quote, originally posted by *FL_Jetta08* »_















_Modified by Arapaho at 11:07 AM 4-2-2010_


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

I have no idea what the story for this is.
I'd like to hear the officer explain it tho.








ditto for this one


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

The last was a DUI and the driver was going in and out of conciousness throughout the rescue.






















The man's air bag deployed but he still hit his head on the windshield.

















Firefighters look out at the car with the unconscious driver sitting 60 feet above the ground 
























The arm of the man is restrained with a tether while a firefighter on the other side of the car looks over the situation.
























Next time you see a wild accident, thank the rescue team which has to deal with all this mess.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

This I actually saw happen and probably have the only pics of it. I was getting lunch at a deli stand downtown Delaware Ohio at work one day when I heard a loud boom. A truck carrying a horse trailer blew a tire on the trailer and when it went, it went with enough force to send the hubcap flying into a stucco wall about 30 feet away. Right after I snapped the pics on my phone someone from the building came and pulled it down, you can still see the patch where it happened though.
















Not really an accident but wacky non the less.


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_I'm still not really grasping this one.
Nice.

















White car crashes into poll which falls across the lane. Black car snags pole still anchored at the base. Force lifts car to equilibrium.
Or it's a photoshop.








Lots of photoshops on this thread but this one looks plausible.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









holy moly that looks to have been a B3 passat!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (B3passatBMX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B3passatBMX* »_This I actually saw happen and probably have the only pics of it. I was getting lunch at a deli stand downtown Delaware Ohio at work one day when I heard a loud boom. A truck carrying a horse trailer blew a tire on the trailer and when it went, it went with enough force to send the hubcap flying into a stucco wall about 30 feet away. Right after I snapped the pics on my phone someone from the building came and pulled it down, you can still see the patch where it happened though.
















Not really an accident but wacky non the less.


That truck capped a hub in that building.


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

This bridge turns.








This truck driver didn't.


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audifans* »_
Inattentiveness.... it's a MoFo!

















Either way, so true.


----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TooDub)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccwJbANT1d0


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3105304


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (fixmy59bug)*

Edit...Not original poster is not original...










_Modified by StormChaser at 1:33 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Kuby (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeyworks)*

the throttle recall?


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Kuby)*

Here is amazing video of two Fiat 500's crashing into same fents, one right after the other
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnCrKhb5UJQ


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Holy isht! Fents>Fiat.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*

I don't know about wacky, but weird- and amazing the guy survived:
















This happened last weekend. The building is my in-laws'. The guy was doing 75-80 in a 35 zone, left the road, took out a phone pole, skipped a couple of times across the parking lot and ended up roof-first in the building, about 300 feet from the road. Apparently not drunk; walking after the FD cut him out but went to hospital for a few days. Car was a Camry.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (eggman95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_









Forgot I had this


----------



## rick the b00n (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Kid Hobo)*

all accidents i worked.

























i have a ton more pictures, i just cant find them


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (rick the b00n)*

more pics... definitely would like to see more


----------



## LuthierJustin (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









PolD'oh


----------



## TASVW (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (LuthierJustin)*


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I was monster trucked by a 2000 Red Ford Focus while in school in 2001. Get pulled out of class to see my car demolished. Sadly it was before digi-cams were popular. But I drew up the scenario a while back.








after:


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (LuthierJustin)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (MK2*GTI*GUY)*

Alley Oop!


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*

This one was pretty strange...
















http://media.www.dailyhelmsman...shtml


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (MK2*GTI*GUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_









Every time I see that picture, a chill goes up my spine.
















_Quote, originally posted by *MK2*GTI*GUY* »_









Damnit... if that were the _front_ of the car, one could say they were just engaging in a little rhinoplasty.


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (TASVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TASVW* »_










In disaster, there is beauty - those are near perfect figure 8's.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (marknuck311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marknuck311* »_
In disaster, there is beauty - those are near perfect figure 8's.

well put.
And I have no idea what is up in this photo.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ThatsGoodT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatsGoodT* »_









Danm those 4Runners have great offraod ability.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (koko12)*

would love a caption for this


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_
well put.
And I have no idea what is up in this photo. 








chains for traction








probably the recovery guy hooking up the chains from the lift to the truck


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*









Wow....
That actually looks pretty cool. But seeing how tight those marks are together, it probably felt like being stuck in a washing machine.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_chains for traction








probably the recovery guy hooking up the chains from the lift to the truck

I was thinking of chains, but why not wait until you've pulled the truck off the overhang before putting them on (sitting on a freakin' board with a drop of how many feet???


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*

I'm surprised it took this long before a Prius surfaced


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_









"Watch now, as I use my telekinesis to push this car through the store window!"


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_










the force is strong with this one.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_
I was thinking of chains, but why not wait until you've pulled the truck off the overhang before putting them on (sitting on a freakin' board with a drop of how many feet???

because pulling it back would damage the bridge alot more then lifting it back on.. the guy seems secured.. look at the board.. there's a safetyline there.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Ah, so....
(sez Grasshopper)
Thanks
at first glance that was looking dicey.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_I'm surprised it took this long before a Prius surfaced

















And this is just what I can do with ONE hand's energy.
Wait'll I put this microphone down and show you BOTH hands!!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

"The Crusher"


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*

loooonnnnng car


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_loooonnnnng car 









That had to have been fatal...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (gintaras)*

Big Bertha strikes


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (audifans)*

Awesome thread! After reading through it, I believe these haven't been posted yet.

























































































































Can't believe this one wasn't posted yet...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

Overshot the curve?


----------



## EKaru (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (rick the b00n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick the b00n* »_all accidents i worked.












What was the story behind this accident?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_"The Crusher"































For those who don't know, that was me in that truck.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (J-Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Tim* »_

For those who don't know, that was me in that truck.









how about a story! were you the driver? or jsut a passenger to the carnage?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: (azn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *azn* »_
how about a story! were you the driver? or jsut a passenger to the carnage?

I work part-time as a Hyundai car crusher.


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EKaru* »_What was the story behind this accident?

Datsun hit a tree


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (J-Tim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-Tim* »_

For those who don't know, that was me in that truck.









Sounds like there are a lotta stories waiting to be told.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

You'd think folks would take it easy in a parking garage, especially with such a nice old car as this Jag


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

Drive thru. No kidding!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_You'd think folks would take it easy in a parking garage, especially with such a nice old car as this Jag









Possibly hit from the rear and pushed forward?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_
Possibly hit from the rear and pushed forward?

good point. Makes more sense now.
Somebody mowed a car down in this next one


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_Drive thru. No kidding!









Must be something about those Tacos...


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (GTurboI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_




One of my favorites from the DIW thread.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (litesleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *litesleeper* »_
One of my favorites from the DIW thread.

nice.
reminds me of that Steve McQueen movie where he was chasing with a farm machine.
I kinda like this Buick below
looks like it exploded out the wall


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: (Bazooka)*









Hill + gravity > misloaded truck


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_








Hill + gravity > misloaded truck

love that one!








Again with the Unintended consequences.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

Coupe de Ville


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

This can't possibly be a good position to stop in .


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

This thread delivers


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

Three's a crowd


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (ashi)*

Hay now, where you goin'?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_Three's a crowd








that's around the corner from here... damn taxi's


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_This can't possibly be a good position to stop in .











I wish there was a zoomed out view of that or some different angles. Looks like quite the drop


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*

Hungarian Dakar Race Team








Earthmover mess up


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_Hungarian Dakar Race Team










Does this guy win the Pre-Darwin award








/awaits rollover


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (FL_Jetta08)*

Expensive
2008
The owner of the #6 Tesla Roadster crashed his $109,000 car shortly after taking delivery of the much anticipated all-carbon electric speedster.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_Three's a crowd









I always picture this happening in Boston where the T runs right on street level, but have no pictures


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_









"I got it! I got it! I....."


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_










WEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (tngdesi)*

My neighbor across the street's back yard. Our houses are down in a gulley, so the "main" road into the neighborhood is above the roof line on her house. There's a left hand turn down a steep hill on the side of her property to get down there.. and this guy was drunk. Took a left about 50ft too early and went through a fence, a hydrant, a stone wall, and hit her porch. The guy wasn't buckled in and smashed his face pretty good into the windshield. Got what he deserved for that one


















_Modified by Slayer at 1:06 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Slayer)*

wild ride into your neighbor's house
glad he didn't mow down one of their kids or some such

























_Modified by Bazooka at 12:01 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

low altitude flying


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_More whacked than wacky.
Woman hit a group of trees at high speed


















What kind of car was that?


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (kerridwen)*

I'm guessing a Taurus that got broad-sided by a tree or something








The wheels and the front-grille match; the rest is not discernible.

_Quote, originally posted by *kerridwen* »_

What kind of car was that?
 

_Modified by OG at 1:26 PM 4-8-2010_


_Modified by OG at 1:29 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kerridwen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerridwen* »_

What kind of car was that?

heck if i know
does this help?










_Modified by lil' thumper at 1:26 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (TaaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_









^ Is there a leg/foot following the car??


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*









The Vectra slid on ice, hit the Micra and threw it over a garage and on to its side. The Yaris then crashed in to the wall a little later


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*

It's one of these...


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Lithium Lotus)*


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (Lithium Lotus)*

No pictures, but an absolutely true story. I spent most of my younger years growing up in Pontiac, Michigan. Pontiac, of course, was the location of Pontiac Div. HQ, Engineering and also where many of the assembly plants were once located. 
Back around 1980 or so, there was a hit and run fatality accident of an elderly pedestrian on the main road going around the city which is actually named "Wide Track Ave." (See I told you it was a company town). 
The police collected broken grille and headlight front end pieces at the scene of the incident and believed that the vehicle was possibly a Pontiac. Now that really didn't help too much as it seemed at the time at least 2/3 of all the cars in that city back then were all Pontiacs. They took the pieces to the garage at the Engineering Center to see if they could identify year and model to narrow the search a little. 
Here is the astonishing part. Not only were the engineers able to identify the exact make, model,year and color, those exact pieces perfectly matched a car that was sitting right there in that same garage. Apparently the driver of that car was a high ranking female engineer, who had sustained damage from a recent collision and had brought her GM owned car into the company garage to get it repaired. She was subsequently arrested and ultimately convicted. 


_Modified by randyvr6 at 11:26 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (FL_Jetta08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL_Jetta08* »_
^ Is there a leg/foot following the car??









NO








Nobody Injured in Crash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoDDSTOPPER (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (rick the b00n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick the b00n* »_all accidents i worked.

























i have a ton more pictures, i just cant find them 

ha. i remember those.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_
Not only were the engineers able to identify the exact make, model,year and color, those exact pieces perfectly matched a car that was sitting right there in that same garage. Apparently the driver of that car was a high ranking female engineer, who had sustained damage from a recent collision and had brought her GM owned car into the company garage to get it repaired. She was subsequently arrested and ultimately convicted. 



I love real life forensics who dunnits.


----------



## IsraelGT (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (seadoo2006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seadoo2006* »_
It's halfway to being liked by the MK4 forums ... I see a roofrack with 
nothing on it, it's rolling on steelies, it's lowered in the front, and it has 
mad tyte rake, y0!

... and it's brown, the next best thing to actual rust.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Dawg Dee-Lux)*

Good lord


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

This guy really gets some air time...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKqAg6VH6m0


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Southern Jetta)*

So is this just a silly trend with cars and the trains?
Seems simple enough to avoid, but I guess not


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

I haven't got a clue as to how???


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

Aww, man!!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Myth confirmed


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_Wrecking ball story is great.
Guard rails....Another one?
wow Sprinter van is tall


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Kar98)*

that is some police car!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*

It's the Beantown flip


----------



## koala_bear (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*

o noes my gas pedal ! is are stuck !


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_Aww, man!!

















OH FALK!


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (TheDarkEnergist)*

























lol


















_Modified by MP413Racer at 6:54 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (MP413Racer)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

A mini spin?


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_I think that sign translates wrong way

















Wrong way
TURN!
Oh, and the cars color + licenceplate ~ REDRUM


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

Failure to yield


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (ashi)*

just for fun


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (audifans)*

Oy!


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

_Modified by Mabe at 9:23 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (Mabe)*

Anyone remember when that Civic crashed into Jrod's lot?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeX6Xt9wTtk
Speaking of which, does he still post or has he been MIA?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (mellbergVWfan)*


















_Modified by BumpSteer at 7:24 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

Youch!


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









Who says cars are safer than bikes?








If the rear tire holds air, you could ride it home. Unless that's a photoshop.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

A fine mess


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Oval Baja)*

Stunt driving


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (Mabe)*

A little jack knife to scare the living daylights out of the cars


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*

car gymnastics


----------



## nevermas (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (nevermas)*

Dump truck craziness


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

_Quote »_









Would have been classic if it was a B2
"I swear, I didn't even see it"


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

Excuse me... comin' thru!!


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_









Wow...that is.....wow. Poor thing should have see the plane coming with it's higher point of view


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

How do you do this?
Must be the bull bar in front that acts as a shovel


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (tngdesi)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (tngdesi)*

It's the roof of a church....


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*

And I still don't get it

_Quote, originally posted by *autoword* »_The accident took place in Limbach-Oberfrohna, just outside of Chemnitz, Germany. Police trust the 23-year-old driver was racing through the seat of town when he misplaced contain of his Skoda Octavia, careened off an embankment, and wound up wedged in the minster seven meters up.
One regulated officer told reporters at the outlook, “the driver took off due to unexplained circumstances, flew some 30 meters through the air and finished up seven meters up in the cathedral roof.”


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (GTurboI)*

whoa


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_whoa









Rowan Atkinson's?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mellbergVWfan)*

How would you like to have this coming down the hill at you?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

not good










_Modified by Lightnin' at 7:13 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

oh please someone make a vtec kicked in yo caption


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *SpecificationR* »_oh please someone make a vtec kicked in yo caption

x2


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*











_Modified by ashi at 5:42 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## demanufacture (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_And I still don't get it 

















view from the "ramp":








the driver went straight through this t-crossing:


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

^^^
What is this, I don't even...


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (marknuck311)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (WD-40)*

Bet he's glad it stopped right behind his head


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*

UPS delivers!!!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_How would you like to have this coming down the hill at you?










How would you like to be INSIDE that bus going down the hiil?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_
How would you like to be INSIDE that bus going down the hiil?
























touche! You right. Riding that sucker down would be hell on wheels.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*

Red Oxide Dye spill spread by traffic for over 3 miles


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (WD-40)*

Excellent!!!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

A truck fliperoo....


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

talk about wrap around crash debris


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

Insert truck here....


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_Bet he's glad it stopped right behind his head









Looks like that car won't sell after the test drive. Notice the window stickers are still on the glass.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*

whoa...


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*

that's a big hole


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car-accident* »_This accident occoured on the beach on July 5, 2004 at 2:45am
The driver of this vehicle was traveling eastbound on the beach approximately 4 miles east of Crystal Beach in Caplen, Texas This is what remains of a GMC Yukon after hitting a steel pole on the beach going around 60mph. 
The driver and passenger had to be freed from the vehicle using Jaws and were both air lifted from the beach to UTMB in Galveston Texas. The two are expected to be ok. *The pipe they hit was an old oil well and is approx. 14" at the smallest diameter and stands almost 6 ft tall. The pole did not move. *
The old well has been in the same place for more than 20 years and no one has ever hit it. Later that day the author put reflective tape on the pole.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*

whoops!!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*

tight spot
car somersault


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_whoa









I wonder if they are parting this thing. I can use a new mirror glass for my Corrado


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*

ha... mirrors indeed


----------



## olegg (Jul 22, 2006)

Girl I know slipped on ice and hit the pole.
This is her Focus.








She`s OK


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (olegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olegg* »_Girl I know slipped on ice and hit the pole.
This is her Focus.








She`s OK

dayum...
it's a good thing she's ok, cause that looks brutal


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

Oh, No!!


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_Oh, No!!










Wow! That looks like it came out of the trailer and went right between both seats! Talk about lucky!


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (a1veedubber)*









Happened close to my house.
Second time to occur
Now there are three biga$$3d boulders by the road in his yard.
CP
Edit
Dammit,
This is a Julia or Rozap, whichever term this forum uses.


_Modified by cpermd at 10:18 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (cpermd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cpermd* »_ 
Happened close to my house.
Second time to occur
Now there are three biga$$3d boulders by the road in his yard.

]

heh...
just for fun to stop wayward vehicles


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_










Wet grinding huh?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*

"hybrid"


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Either that story is wrong, or someone posed the bike for that picture...because the kickstand is down


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_Either that story is wrong, or someone posed the bike for that picture...because the kickstand is down










Post-Crash stability dude, everyone knows that!
On Topic: I remember sitting in this generation TT at the NY auto show years back and thinking, wow this is a REAALLLY low roof. Which saved these people's lives.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv9NTAXJz74


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_
Post-Crash stability dude, everyone knows that!
On Topic: I remember sitting in this generation TT at the NY auto show years back and thinking, wow this is a REAALLLY low roof. Which saved these people's lives.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv9NTAXJz74

post-crash stability ... lol
I do remember that TT video and what a hell of a ride that must have been!!!


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (WannaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_
I wonder if they are parting this thing. I can use a new mirror glass for my Corrado









Pretty sure that is Rowan Atkinson's? F1. It was repaired.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

Gol Damn...
This looks like something out of a movie!


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_Gol Damn...
This looks like something out of a movie!

















I am pretty sure I saw a photoshop of that truck as the Koolaid man


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_"hybrid"

















"both men are expected to die"
Why can't news stories be more like this today!


----------



## icallshotgunVW (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (KamelReds)*

thats whack.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_Gol Damn...
This looks like something out of a movie!

















snort the title for some of these trucks clobbering houses is 
"unauthorized entry"
Looks like an effin' huge bulldog trying to bury it's nose at full speed into the couch cushions...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*

geez
Halp!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Gaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaki* »_
"both men are expected to die"
Why can't news stories be more like this today!









I guess their glass is half-empty????


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

A couple of winters ago, not too far from here an eighteen wheeler went off the highway and tore the guardrail apart. About a week later a car lost control and went off the road in the same place and the broken end of the guardrail went through the wheel well across the passengers lap, between the front seats, the two people in the back seat, and continued out through the trunk. Made a car-kabob without putting so much as a scratch on any of the four people in the car.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (WD-40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WD-40* »_









City Wet grinding: the opposite of rural dry-humping?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Darkness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Darkness* »_
City Wet grinding: the opposite of rural dry-humping?

hilarious...

Below... BMW wins.... sort of


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_A couple of winters ago, not too far from here an eighteen wheeler went off the highway and tore the guardrail apart. About a week later a car lost control and went off the road in the same place and the broken end of the guardrail went through the wheel well across the passengers lap, between the front seats, the two people in the back seat, and continued out through the trunk. *Made a car-kabob without putting so much as a scratch on any of the four people in the car. *









well, damn.
you Nova Scotians know how to thread a needle. Awesome image in my mind on that one.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin'* »_


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*

That is one hell of a path mowed down by the tanker truck below

_Quote »_The last "home intrusion" shot shows a tanker that has plowed through 3 buildings. This was taken in New Zealand, and it should be noted that the occupant of the last house was home at the time and narrowly avoided injury when the milk truck crashed into his lounge. *(He was protected by the recliner he was sitting in.)*


----------



## UrlorJkron (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_geez
Halp!

















The desk clerk said he saw it all real clear,
"He never hit the brakes and he was shiftin' gears."


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_That is one hell of a path mowed down by the tanker truck below


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_Overshot the curve?










now thats how you raise the value of your house


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_Overshot the curve?









The next time someone offers you a Ferrari "on the house", you may want to reconsider your reply.


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (improvius)*

A lot of truck carnage on this page... how about if your load blows up? How about if your load is a whale?















Found while unsuccessfully looking for a picture of the car mentioned below, involved in another of these unfortunate exploding whale incidents :


_Quote, originally posted by *Eugene Register-Guard , November 17, 1970* »_
Who pays when you’re hit by whale?
“I called my insurance agent to fill out an accident report form, and he laughed.
“I called the State Highway Commission and the man I talked to there laughed.
“I guess it’s pretty funny, considering no one got hurt,” muses a Springfield businessman who may be the first person in history to have his* car flattened by a piece of flying whale blubber*.
Walter Umenhaufer’s car was the one hit by a piece of whale blown up by the State Highway Division on a beach south of Florence last week. Though the blast was a quarter-mile away, a three-foot chunk was blown over the heads of spectators and smashed the top of Umenhaufer’s late-model car.
The whale was blasted because no other suitable way could be found to dispose of the 45-foot-long carcass.
Umenhaufer said a State Highway official told him to go ahead and have the car fixed. But the businessman said as far as he’s concerned, the car belongs to the State Highway Division. And he wants top-dollar retail value for it.
“I don’t want that car,” he said. “It still stinks of the whale. I went down to the shop the other day to get something out of the glove box, and the car was covered with a tarp because it smelled so bad.”
Umenhaufer said he was contacted by a state insurance carrier Monday and he hopes to work out a settlement.
© 1970 Eugene Register-Guard

Learn more at http://www.theexplodingwhale.com.







Seriously.

update: Although I couldn't find a pic of the car, you can see it in this amazing video. It is well smashed.

_Quote, originally posted by *http://www.youtube.com/user/expwhale* »_ 
OMG, It's raining whale!!!




_Modified by TooDub at 4:12 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (TooDub)*

Looks sort of like a Freddie Krueger "Halloween" road rage deal gone horribly wrong


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_A lot of truck carnage on this page... how about if your load blows up? How about if your load is a whale?









I remember this being on some show...forget what it was. Whale gas FTW.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

vaporized










_Modified by lil' thumper at 8:12 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: (TooDub)*

wow...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to whale hunting.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

smashed police car


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (worth_fixing)*

oooof
nightmare scenario


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_ernzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_ernzen* »_









Ha, your image is quoted my friend's gaming site!
BlastCorps was the BOMB!
"Time to get moving!"


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OldsPowered)*

Someone please caption this


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *worth_fixing* »_wow... whale hunting. FTW


FIFY
they gave us entertainment like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbuq0YEIPNU


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (worth_fixing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *worth_fixing* »_wow...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to whale hunting.

Pretty sure this one was dead on the beach...and they were disposing of it but the decay had caused the gases in the whale to explode.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*

But I WANNA go off-roading in my Driving Machine


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (Time for a GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_
I remember this being on some show...forget what it was. Whale gas FTW.

NatGeo "Nature Untamed: The Whale that Exploded"
http://channel.nationalgeograp...rview


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









Was the driver trying to recreate this?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubraycer36)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*

Yikes!!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lightnin')*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

NASCAR traffic


----------



## Mag-X (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (worth_fixing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *worth_fixing* »_wow...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to whale hunting.

That was a dead whale that washed up on the beach. No one is going to eat sun baked rotting bloated whale meat.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

tight squeeze


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*

Here's a crash I worked. This Charger was carjacked and subsequently wrecked into a concrete pole at around 100 mph. Car went into 2 big pieces and about a 300 sq ft debris field. 
Guy ran but was later caught. 
Front section








From the other side








Rear Section








Other Side








Debris! I remember telling the dispatcher that the tow truck driver better bring help to clean the road.


----------



## MP413Racer (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin’* »_Gol Damn...
This looks like something out of a movie!

















this would have been a huge win if the truck had those white cutout monster teeth over the grill


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_Here's a crash I worked. This Charger was carjacked and subsequently wrecked into a concrete pole at around 100 mph. Car went into 2 big pieces and about a 300 sq ft debris field. 
Guy ran but was later caught. 
Front section









Wow..
your first person narratives and pics really do lay the scene down on the concrete so to speak.
Thanks for contributing


----------



## RedWagenGTI (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_Someone please caption this


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_Here's a crash I worked. This Charger was carjacked and subsequently wrecked into a concrete pole at around 100 mph. Car went into 2 big pieces and about a 300 sq ft debris field. 
Guy ran but was later caught. 










Parachute fail...


----------



## 10-80GLI (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTurboI)*

Took me a second, but I lol'd


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (RedWagenGTI)*

Way too tall...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (Time for a GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_
I remember this being on some show...forget what it was. Whale gas FTW.

This show is on RIGHT NOW on NatGeo channel. "The Whale That Exploded"


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (CoolJetta3)*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (10-80GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10-80GLI* »_Took me a second, but I lol'd

Thanks, I'll be here all week...don't forget to tip your waitress!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (GTurboI)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

Bad dream of the road


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_









"I say, good chap, here's the thing... I take a corner at 35 or 45, racing some ***** in a Duesy, had a bloody blow out, sled into the blasted crub, hit 2 fents 2 burshes 4 brick and a bleedin' trash can, but anywho..."


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Mag-X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mag-X* »_
That was a dead whale that washed up on the beach. No one is going to eat sun baked rotting bloated whale meat.

oh really?


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
"I say, good chap, here's the thing... I take a corner at 35 or 45, racing some ***** in a Duesy, had a bloody blow out, sled into the blasted crub, hit 2 fents 2 burshes 4 brick and a bleedin' trash can, but anywho..." 








This is sig material http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*

Happened here yesterday.


----------



## roosegoose (Dec 31, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_










Anybody else notice the chains on the back tire?


_Modified by roosegoose at 10:53 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*

Sir, I know its parked between the lines but that is going to count as a failure.


----------



## TASVW (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Dawg Dee-Lux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dawg Dee-Lux* »_Happened here yesterday.









How appropriate.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (FL_Jetta08)*

This young F3 driver crashed his 350Z in my town a couple of years ago. The rail tubes went straight thru the car ripped the passenger's lung and broke some ribs. He was lucky, though, as the tubes went in just behind their headrests.











_Modified by Son at 11:43 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Son)*

Next stop...
Everybody off!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

gnnnnnnnaaauuugggghhh
Yowza!!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (a1veedubber)*

If you gonna fall, might as well make it a soft landing 


















_Modified by mitcompressor at 8:56 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (mitcompressor)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*

Looks like he got "Rearward Air" as well


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (OldsPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldsPowered* »_Ha, your image is quoted my friend's gaming site!
BlastCorps was the BOMB!
"Time to get moving!"

Haha, nice. Was one of the first images to pop-up on Google. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And yeah, loved it.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_









Rear chains for traction, yo.
Probably slick ice or side streets with mud/snow
Great picture


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_
Rear chains for traction, yo.
Probably slick ice or side streets with mud/snow
Great picture









The guy sitting in the car looks like a vintage version of the 'Problem?' face


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_If you gonna fall, might as well make it a soft landing 

I saw a shipping container fall off a truck onto a crowd of people, once.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0xnAg1M-Fg
Not traffic related but very awesome


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UNBANNED_GERBIL* »_
Not traffic related but very awesome

That reminds me of those old toy cars where you crash them and all the parts fly off for no reason. I loved those when I was a kid!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (a1veedubber)*

I guess reading is a low priority for the garbage truck drivers
Trash truck falls thru the top of a parking garage in Alton, Illinois
duh...


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*

D'oh!








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/new....html
"Learner driver on her second lesson has miracle escape as car overturns"


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dailymail* »_
Student Miss Jaksa, 24, was crossing a junction in the village of Headington, near Oxford, *when the steering wheel locked. *

Panicking, she put her foot on the accelerator instead of the brake, sending the car crashing into a gatepost before it flipped over. She said she could not remember much about the accident, but added stoically: 'It has not put me off driving - why would it?'

Oh, I don't know why it would put you off driving, but a few simple cues on what to push and what to not push would help somewhat

What is up with the steering wheel locking???


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow. That must be the first time ever someone has admitted to why their car unintentionally accelerated


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Wow. That must be the first time ever someone has admitted to why their car unintentionally accelerated









also didnt take long for someone to wreck that car..


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_D'oh!








http://www.dailymail.co.uk/new....html
"Learner driver on her second lesson has miracle escape as car overturns"

















That car has fewer dents than mine


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dawg Dee-Lux)*

Firefighters get into each other.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*

saaayyyy
wait just a minute.


----------



## Techun (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_









No cats?


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Techun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Techun* »_
No cats?

Could be integrated into the exhaust manifold. I saw it once on a friend's 96 Civic hatchback before he put a turbo on it.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

oh, man...
Pole Dancer


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*

roof testing


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*

brand new vehicle


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*

Semi takes out bridge support


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*

Running red lights with a fire truck comin'???

Not a super smart idea

Lucky so and so's ... no one hurt


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*

Somehow those pieces of lumber don't look like they are going to cut it


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (worth_fixing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *worth_fixing* »_wow...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to whale hunting.

not the case in that one it at the time was the largest whale to ever be breached in japan they were transporting it to a museum to prepare it for showing in the said museum but it had been out of the water far too long and kaboom


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*


----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (ashi)*

Tattoo shop next door is kat von dee's shop from la ink. For those interested in photography this is what 3200iso looks like on a nikon d1.



















_Modified by bwk at 9:39 PM 4-19-2010_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (bwk)*

BMW gets run over by semi


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

might as well throw this in here


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_Semi takes out bridge support

















was that the one in Belgium? motorway was closed for days and they had to take out the bridge.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Techun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Techun* »_
No cats?

they sneak them in closer to the engine I guess. On a Fiat, they don't have to be that big


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_









insane -









_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_
they sneak them in closer to the engine I guess. On a Fiat, they don't have to be that big


was thinking the same thing - they're often closer to the engine now so they light off faster.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (mhjett)*

"Charley, something tells me it's not gonna go in there no matter how hard we pull"


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_Semi takes out bridge support


















What was the truck hauling? Looks like a locomotive!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Preppy)*

major miscalculation


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*

sucks to be part of the limo ride.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (triptronic)*

"By God, I don't car what they put up to protect the pumps.
I'm still going after them!"


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Bazooka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_









Found it!







Not sure if this counts, it was no accident. From our _That Reminds Me_ Dept: 







































"The test was made to prove that the "Monocoque" construction was much better than the oldfashioned cars from the other carbuilders in that time. A 7CV Traction Avant was driven at 30 kms/h from a hill with a heightdifference of 8 metres!" [June 1934]


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (TooDub)*


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Lightnin')*









16 year old kid hit a phone pole, escaped w/minor injuries. But guess what broke the windshield?








Hint: It was the airbag lid.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_ 
16 year old kid hit a phone pole, escaped w/minor injuries. But guess what broke the windshield?

Hint: It was the airbag lid.









That is actually quite common. Pretty much all VAG airbags break the windscreen when they go off.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (zgdonkey)*

just plain whacked


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (zgdonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zgdonkey* »_
That is actually quite common. Pretty much all VAG airbags break the windscreen when they go off.

Pics or it didn't happen!!
I have never seen this happen on a vag product, so please prove me wrong.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_









LOL, always love seeing this pic


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_
insane -








was thinking the same thing - they're often closer to the engine now so they light off faster. 


yeah insane


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_









Now THAT is a "pileup".








Some of these pics aren't wacky, just tragic.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


----------



## rick the b00n (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (EKaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EKaru* »_








What was the story behind this accident?
 
some middle aged guy thought it would be fun to race some kid on a road that is covered in huge bumps and dips, speed limit is 35, we think he was doing between 90 and 110mphs. he hit a bump lost control, met tree.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (rick the b00n)*

Really needed those drugs, so ran right into the pharmacy... literally


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (Cedric_s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cedric_s* »_
Pics or it didn't happen!!
I have never seen this happen on a vag product, so please prove me wrong.

I don't have any pics sorry. I work for a VAG dealership and spend most of my day looking at crashed cars.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (zgdonkey)*


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

[email protected]!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Cedric_s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cedric_s* »_
Pics or it didn't happen!!
I have never seen this happen on a vag product, so please prove me wrong.

hope thats a joke, i was involved in a mk3 gti accident and that thing flew right out the windshield before my head slammed into the air bag, and the powder from the air bag kept shooting out.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (97audia4)*

Balancing act


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_









Soooo, how many of the 399 are left?!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Preppy)*

DUI on a tractor.... that's towing your own car.... your wrecked car by dragging it on it's top.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
hope thats a joke, i was involved in a mk3 gti accident and that thing flew right out the windshield before my head slammed into the air bag, and the powder from the air bag kept shooting out.

When my MkIV was totaled, every airbag deployed but the windshield remained intact (t-boned at 35 mph). 
Maybe the problem was fixed with the MkIV?
The victim was a 2002 GTI.


----------



## Big Morgan (Sep 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazooka* »_DUI on a tractor.... that's towing your own car.... your wrecked car by dragging it on it's top.


















Indiana... ugggh.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Big Morgan)*


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIII's KING)*

^^^^ Thats just sad


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lightnin'* »_[email protected]!










Rear-ended by a pole?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*









_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_
Rear-ended by a pole?

Cop sez... "just don't bend over"









hmmmm
our northwest contribution

_Quote, originally posted by *seattle times* »_Two people were injured Monday in this crash that authorities said was caused by a defective traffic light. (Kent Fire Department photo)
A traffic light that wasn't working led to a car crash that pinned two small cars under a 1-ton pickup truck, authorities said.
Kent police and firefighters responded about 4:45 p.m. Monday to the crash at South 212 Street and 84th Avenue South.
The 1-ton pickup had been towing another full-size pickup truck.
The two cars and the truck ran into a semi truck in the middle of the intersection, pictured above.
A driver in one of the cars was taken to a local hospital. A driver in the other car had less serious injuries, Kent Fire Department spokesman Kyle Ohashi said.
Neither truck driver was injured, he said.
*Intersections with non-functioning signals should be treated as four-way stops.*


no kidding


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*

It's whacked, all right


----------



## clashingtaco (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Barefoot_)*

Not an accident, but wacky nonetheless.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (clashingtaco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clashingtaco* »_Not an accident, but wacky nonetheless.









nice.









_Quote, originally posted by *uk mail* »_It was an arrival that would have made James Bond proud.
The location was perfect - a sunny day in a foreign country - and of course, a British driver at the wheel.
The holidaymaker and his wife had been driving in the hills near Marbella, in Spain, drinking in the view. Then came the piece de resistance.
A British couple holidaying on the Costa Del Sol drove their hire car through a brick wall and off the road, ending up in the stairwell of a block of apartments
As he drove round a bend, the driver, in his sixties, is thought to have pressed the accelerator instead of the brake.
And instead of slowing down, his rented Ford Focus sped through a wall, left the road... and took flight.
It landed about 30ft down the hill, embedded in the outside stairwell of an apartment block.
And, just as 007 would have done, the couple emerged, unscathed, to the astonishment of police and paramedics. 'They fell from such a height I thought at first part of a plane had fallen out of the sky,' said an onlooker.

'The fact the couple inside walked away without serious injury defies logical explanation.'
The police were equally bemused. 'It's certainly not the standard type of road traffic accident we get called to,' said a spokesman. But Bond wouldn't be Bond unless he left a trail of destruction behind him.
And in this case too, there were a few casualties.
The front porch of a German couple who live yards away, was destroyed in the crash.
And the hire car has been written off.

i











_Modified by BumpSteer at 5:17 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*

and when a regular "car" just isn't good enough to go around slamming into houses.
Choose a trash truck!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*

old school whack.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anorak* »_$500,000 super-exotic Bugatti EB110 was being driven by a mechanic as part of its annual checkup. He claims there was an oil slick on the road which caused him to lose control and crash into a pole. The owner of the Bugatti is a famous “feel good” guru named Emile Ratelband. Not sure how good he was feeling after this wreck.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

That '36 was a gorgeous car. The rear is still pretty I guess.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_That '36 was a gorgeous car. The rear is still pretty I guess.

thanks for reminding me of what stunning cars those were.
This is what it could have looked like






















oh well... on to more carnage

_Quote, originally posted by *anorak* »_Mercedes Benz SL 300 … $950,000
“Gullwing” represents the very finest of Mercedes. The owner thought
it would be a good idea to race this million dollar car on the streets of Mexico, at the annual “La Carrera Panamericana” race – limited to classic cars produced before 1965.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

The most famous Ferrari Enzo crash was at Malibu, California in 2005, when the driver, “Fat Steven” Eriksson crashed the car at 196 mph
Ferrari Enzo … $1.3 Million


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

Someone up for putting a caption on this?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_
no kidding


















Looked at the picture and thought Kent. Then I saw Seattle Times and the reference to Kent. Yup.. those cars are Kent


----------



## Matt D. (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Matt D.)*

"lower it?"


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_Someone up for putting a caption on this?

















nom nom nom nom


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*









Clearly the guy on the ground is shocked to see a live rear axle


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UNBANNED_GERBIL* »_








Clearly the guy on the ground is shocked to see a live rear axle









ga ha ha ha


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (Arapaho)*

head on... all survived as they were seatbelted in snugly.
Dakota had crossed the line in Southern Oregon for a closing speed of 90 mph


----------



## A-Bugg (Oct 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_was that the one in Belgium? motorway was closed for days and they had to take out the bridge.










To answer the other guys question as well. It happened in Ohio. Near Cincinnati. The bridge was closed for awhile, and it was a Locomotive.


_Modified by A-Bugg at 12:49 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (A-Bugg)*

^ yeah, it looks like an old alco rs3 switcher possibly


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*

Insert big object into smaller hole
Something about reading height signs must be difficult for some drivers


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKIII's KING)*

More pics and vids here. http://www.fox8.com/news/wjw-n...story

_Quote »_
Mentor man dies after car launches up embankment, hits third floor of Willowick apartment building
April 22, 2010, 7:00AM
WILLOWICK, Ohio -- A 26-year-old Mentor man died early Wednesday when his car sped at about 100 mph up an embankment, flew 173 feet through the air and slammed into an apartment building between the third and fourth floors. 
The car hit an unoccupied apartment in the east building of Shoregate Towers. 
Carmen Ritacco was dead at the scene. The impact, which caused the car to burst into flames, completely flattened the silver 2005 Chevrolet Malibu. 
Investigators said they did not know what caused Ritacco to drive into the mound, which launched his car into the air. 
"His family was stunned, unable to explain it," Willowick Police Chief Michael Lazor said. 

View full sizeAn autopsy will be done to determine if drugs or alcohol were involved. 
Police said the car sped west on Vine Street through Willoughby and Eastlake and into Willowick. Ritacco veered off the road just north of Lake Shore Boulevard and slammed into the 6-foot-high mound in front of Shoregate Towers. 
The impact launched the car into the air, Lazor said. 
No injuries were reported inside the building. No other cars were damaged in the parking lot. 
Allen Gill, 59, who lives on the 11th floor, said he felt the impact. When he looked out, he saw smoke and called 9-1-1. 
"It's remarkable the car only marked up the building and that it didn't cave in," Gill said. "I can't believe he flew over other cars before he hit the apartment. Everyone in the building had to hear and feel the impact. We were fortunate nobody else got hurt." 
Gill also said he talked with a nearby Speedway gas station manager who said a button was pushed to shut off the gas tanks when employees saw that the speeding car could hit them. 












_Modified by ModernMaven at 3:53 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## UrlorJkron (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_Someone up for putting a caption on this?

















:3


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (UrlorJkron)*

Instant Jack Stand


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_











Even in a picture of a VW cluster the CEL is on


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*

expensive hit


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (Matt D.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt D.* »_









Wow, as far as adding horsepower goes I think an intake would have been a better choice.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (om617952)*

whats the white car next to the bmw. Looks like a mk4 jetta but the blinker on the side of the car is wrong?


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Cameron1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cameron1152* »_whats the white car next to the bmw. Looks like a mk4 jetta but the blinker on the side of the car is wrong?

Looks like a 2nd gen. Opel/Vauxhall/Holden Vectra.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (JTuhkanen)*

Guy must think he's a pilot.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

and she is fine!


----------



## Blitzkrieg59 (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*









I heard dude _hates_ manure, too.


----------



## TooDub (Mar 17, 2006)

*New style drive-in theater*

Car plows into concrete wall, house








Michael and Nancy Smith had been sitting in their family room watching Monday night football just moments before the crash, but decided to get up during half time to go to Home Depot. They were going to get paint and a doorbell transformer.

"It's probably what saved us," Michael Smith, 57, said. "We got up at the right time."








The driver, a Marine on his way home from Camp Pendleton, was not seriously injured.
He complained of pain to his left wrist and knee, but did not require hospitalization.








Edit for bonus: Identify, please.
















Unfortunately both occupants perished, but the concrete pole involved survived.










_Modified by TooDub at 6:14 AM 4-25-2010_


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_ 
Edit for bonus: Identify, please.


















Charger.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Good god how fast was that charger going when it hit the pole?


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny301* »_Good god how fast was that charger going when it hit the pole?


Waaayyyyy to damn fast.


----------



## Mc.Dub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Barefoot_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barefoot_* »_









Trucks hit this overpass all the time. Guy Street in Montreal, under the train tracks.


----------



## lukas69 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (Matt D.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt D.* »_









its like that one family guy episode when peter throws that horse into the pharmacy


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (Mc.Dub)*

again with the not reading height signs

wow


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (ashi)*

Park it right here!


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (audifans)*


----------



## BeverChakus (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (euro+tuner)*











_Modified by BeverChakus at 9:29 PM 4-25-2010_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (BeverChakus)*

Looks kinda like a doggone Scud Missile


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (audifans)*

crashed Clio


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*

race traffic


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: New style drive-in theater (TooDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooDub* »_ Car plows into concrete wall, house








_Modified by TooDub at 6:14 AM 4-25-2010_

who won the game?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: New style drive-in theater (SgtArky)*

Put it in the pool


----------



## shaft73 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_expensive hit









Yea. The other driver didn't have insurance!


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: New style drive-in theater (SgtArky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SgtArky* »_
who won the game?


Titans - 20 : Texans - 17


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: New style drive-in theater (intercedeGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *intercedeGLI* »_
Titans - 20 : Texans - 17

hilarious


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: New style drive-in theater (BumpSteer)*

crunch time commute


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: New style drive-in theater (lil' thumper)*

Lexus heads for the water below


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: New style drive-in theater (Lightnin')*


----------



## scratchline20 (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpSteer* »_









I remember when this happened. A little background. This happened in Jefferson, LA (suburb or New Orleans) at the intersection of Jefferson Hwy and Causeway. The truck is trying to make a U-turn that is clearly marked "No Trucks"







. And this happened AFTER they spent a couple million raising the bridge. You can see the newer concrete pads on the pillar. Not sure why they didn't raise just a few more inches.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (scratchline20)*

That happens to me MY corporate parking space, mister!!!!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*

A Porsche lies on the side of the road after crashing into a power pole at Castle Hill Road in north-west Sydney in the early hours of April 27, 2008. The accident brought down live wires, cutting power to homes in the area, and prompted police to divert traffic away from the area for several hours.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (ashi)*


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mitcompressor* »_and she is fine!









Love the guitar case.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (Old Rabbit Dr.)*


----------



## das boot (Apr 14, 2003)

*Shorpy*

From my favorite 100 year old photo blog, Shorpy.com


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: Shorpy (das boot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das boot* »_ From my favorite 100 year old photo blog, Shorpy.com









love it!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (BeverChakus)*

Look out!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *BeverChakus* »_


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (BumpSteer)*

The look on the driver's face almost seems like he felt there was "unintended acceleration" that happened


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Bazooka)*

BMW on the edge


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_BMW on the edge








that's "art" and it's sitting around the corner from my house on a parking garage


----------



## GLIRyder (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_









yeah for Breast Men! The best worst movie evarrr!!!!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (GLIRyder)*

Ouch!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (ashi)*

fire truck...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: (mitcompressor)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Lightnin')*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*

Chilean Rally Crash


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (lil' thumper)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (audifans)*

garage "traffic"


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://www.break.com/index/bus...rr=we


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*

Well that certainly put the "boot" on that Porsche.
wow..









_Quote, originally posted by *UNBANNED_GERBIL* »_http://www.break.com/index/bus...rr=we


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mitcompressor)*

Well trained dog.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (20thAna3282)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAna3282* »_Well trained dog.

love it...








Very expensive hit...
1959 Ferrari 250 GT TDF … $1.65 Million
extremely rare classic car, the 1959 Ferrari 250 GT “Tour de France”, crashed into a wall at the Shell Ferrari-Maserati Historic Challenge in 2003.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*

That's a good site with the top ten most expensive crashes
http://www.wreckedexotics.com/articles/002.shtml








The Enzo has proven itself to be a supremely safe vehicle, having been in at least 2 crashes with speeds over 150mph where the driver survived or walked away.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (UNBANNED_GERBIL)*

low clearance


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (audifans)*


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (20DYNAMITE07)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

from english russia today


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

another from english russia


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

what brand of truck is that??


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*

I'm likin' this English Russia site
Washing a car needs that special approach


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_from english russia today









Are him and the statue related? They look like brothers.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (konigwheels)*


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Sorry about the massive pic.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*

wa----wow...
you don't need to be apologizing for the large scale
it's exactly what that pic needed.
awesome


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (a1veedubber)*

hole in one


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i say that person is lucky


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (nickzom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nickzom* »_i say that person is lucky 

no kidding

Fire truck on it's roof


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*

What is the base price on that Mercedes? It doesnt even look damaged!!


----------



## boboche (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (lil' thumper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil’ thumper* »_hole in one










Gotta love how the pole went right through the round part of the headlight...


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (boboche)*

I sure wouldn't want that to land on me


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (20DYNAMITE07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20DYNAMITE07* »_









I think he could stand to go lower


----------



## GarethWright (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerrnalangus)*

That Mercedes through the wall happened in Tulsa yesterday








The guy's foot got stuck on the gas pedal, good thing he found the brake pedal eventually








The cars parked outside took some hits too








There were no injuries fortunately.


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

It looked like it took the spoiler and broke the window on the corolla? And how the hell did he get that far up in the air? What was the ramp?


----------



## lolaccountislocked2 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (Cameron1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cameron1152* »_It looked like it took the spoiler and broke the window on the corolla? And how the hell did he get that far up in the air? What was the ramp?

Isn't that a parking garage?


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Cameron1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cameron1152* »_It looked like it took the spoiler and broke the window on the corolla? And how the hell did he get that far up in the air? What was the ramp?


_Quote, originally posted by *lolaccountislocked2* »_
Isn't that a parking garage?

That is a parking garage.


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

oh ok. that makes sense lol. Our parking garages have layers of open space on each level that allows you to look out. I'm not use to parking garages that actually look like buildings


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Cameron1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cameron1152* »_oh ok. that makes sense lol. Our parking garages have layers of open space on each level that allows you to look out. I'm not use to parking garages that actually look like buildings

these last several posts are quite fun.








Truck FELL off the elevated ramp in Ft. Worth (I30 and Loop 820E) from what I understand










_Modified by Bazooka at 1:31 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arapaho* »_
love it...








Very expensive hit...
1959 Ferrari 250 GT TDF … $1.65 Million
extremely rare classic car, the 1959 Ferrari 250 GT “Tour de France”, crashed into a wall at the Shell Ferrari-Maserati Historic Challenge in 2003.









while the owner will be livid, and will pay up for it, and the car will lose value, That is an easily repairable accident.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ashi)*

GPS for the win..

_Quote, originally posted by *Seattle PI* »_ According to the Seattle PI, a driver of a bus carrying a girls softball team hit this nine-foot bridge when a GPS navigation system routed him the wrong way. And yes, the driver just so happened to miss the ginormous yellow clearance sign on the side of the bridge (the bus measured 11 feet, eight inches high).


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_Sorry about the massive pic.









pretty wild photo
another view.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Did anyone else notice how poor the ventilation must be inside that parking garage. I cant see a window on two of the sides of the building. He must have taken in some of those fumes


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

God, that parking garage must have a a really good ventilation system to vent out the exhaust fumes


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: (tngdesi)*

Special Delivery!


----------



## GarethWright (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (pfunkn87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfunkn87* »_Did anyone else notice how poor the ventilation must be inside that parking garage.
I cant see a window on two of the sides of the building. He must have taken in some of those fumes









The large vertical blocks on 2 sides of the building don't have anything behind them or between them, they let air in and out, you can see into the building between them.
I have been in there, it actually works pretty well, not as well as a normal open air garage, but it saves a bit on looks, which is nice downtown.
Heres a view in google maps


_Modified by GarethWright at 9:07 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This happened to my friend and his dad two days ago.



Story from him:
He and his dad were on their way to work they see a branch falling in the street. They didn't realize the entire tree was falling with it; they slam on the brakes and about 10 feet *before* they stop the tree hits the car. He said it basically felt like someone just took their fist and smashed it into the roof of the car to stop it. 
The roof is completely caved in, but in such a shape that the center console was destroyed and both of them barely got a scratch. They had to recline the front seats all the way back and climb out the back window. If I can get him to email me the rest of the pics, I'll post them up, the in-car shots are unbelievable.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*


_Quote »_Story from him:
He and his dad were on their way to work they see a branch falling in the street. They didn't realize the entire tree was falling with it; they slam on the brakes and about 10 feet *before* they stop the tree hits the car. He said it basically felt like someone just took their fist and smashed it into the roof of the car to stop it. 
The roof is completely caved in, but in such a shape that the center console was destroyed and both of them barely got a scratch. They had to recline the front seats all the way back and climb out the back window. If I can get him to email me the rest of the pics, I'll post them up, the in-car shots are unbelievable.

Oh my God, thankfully your friends are OK....please post the pics when you get them....


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tngdesi* »_
Oh my God, thankfully your friends are OK....please post the pics when you get them....


I know, I gave him a big hug after he told me. These guys were literally inches from death.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (TheDarkEnergist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheDarkEnergist* »_This happened to my friend and his dad two days ago.



Dayum...








lucky, lucky, luck..


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ashi)*

Fed Ex
Now delivering underwater


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bazooka)*

Was on my training ride today and came across this. Apparently it was a head on collision between two tour buses. The drivers of these things have no awareness of whats around them at all. They almost run into each other all the time.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_Was on my training ride today and came across this. Apparently it was a head on collision between two tour buses. The drivers of these things have no awareness of whats around them at all. They almost run into each other all the time.









wow
nice shot there.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (BumpSteer)*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Arapaho)*


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (lil' thumper)*

cop triple header


----------



## Bav17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Have no idea how this happened, came upon it one day a couple of years ago getting gas


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (Bav17)*


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

Part of a 47 pic series in today Chicago Trib...
http://www.chicagonow.com/blog....html


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: (gintaras)*

Thanks
That is quite a picture spread


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

just got a new windshield...


----------



## Al_ (May 9, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_









Step 1: remove air from tires
Did anyone here read a story when they were yonger about the school bus that got stuck in a tunnel. The class was on a field trip and the tunnel was an inch too short. The class was going to miss the field trip, but a clever student made a drawing of the bus with deflated tires. In the end, the kid saved the day!


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Al_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al_* »_
Step 1: remove air from tires
Did anyone here read a story when they were yonger about the school bus that got stuck in a tunnel. The class was on a field trip and the tunnel was an inch too short. The class was going to miss the field trip, but a clever student made a drawing of the bus with deflated tires. In the end, the kid saved the day!

Depending on the field trip, that kid either got high-fives or jimmy taps for the rest of the day


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_








that's my co-worker....
stupid ****s from that department hit that bridge 3 times !!! in the same month,...


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ashi)*

oh, lawdy...!!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*

Lo Jack?
How about Hi Jack


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Barefoot_)*

Seems to happen a lot, but it is still funny.
















http://www.ktla.com/news/landi...story

_Quote »_*Teen Crashes into DMV During Driving Test*
*DMV worker sent to the hospital following the crash.*
_KTLA News
4:11 AM PDT, April 28, 2010_
WHITTIER -- An attempt at obtaining a driver's license didn't go so well for an 18-year-old Whittier man who lost control of his car during the exam and crashed into the DMV building.
The crash was reported just after 11:00 a.m. Monday at the Department of Motor Vehicle office on Painter Avenue.
The driver, Lucas Holliday, told the Whittier Daily News that he pulled out of the driveway and instead of slamming on the brakes, he stepped on the gas. Witnesses estimated his speed at the time to be around 10 to 15 mph.
The car crashed into the building, leaving the front bumper dangling and a front tire flattened. The air bags deployed, but the DMV examiner was taken to a local hospital for observation.
Holliday's grandmother told the paper that the DMV worker may have hit his head on the windshield.
His condition was not known.
There were no immediate estimates of damage to the building.
As for Holliday, he'll have to retake the test. _(What? He didn't pass?







)_




_Modified by Arsigi at 1:43 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Arapaho)*








[/QUOTE]
is that a car on the front of the semi???


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (NARDO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NARDO* »_









is that a car on the front of the semi???







[/QUOTE]
whoa..
you are right. I never even noticed that.
Dayum..


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Lightnin')*


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (mitcompressor)*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (lil' thumper)*


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (Bazooka)*


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (ashi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashi* »_








wow..
you have some great comments in this thread.
I'm laughing my affleck off over this one.
Three times??








even better, two of those was the same driver. the 2nd time he hit it from the other side... he hadn't recognised his location














plus the heightsign didn't give him a clue either.
Problem was, this bridge is on the route towards one of the customers if you follow your satnav,


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post Thread (DUTCHMANia)*

not saying i'm perfect though


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

DUTCHMANia said:


> not saying i'm perfect though


 I always look forward to your posts!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## JSilva970 (Oct 27, 2009)

what caused the driver to make a sharp turn into the other side of the highway?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

JSilva970 said:


> what caused the driver to make a sharp turn into the other side of the highway?


 good question 

hot coffee?? 

cell phone? 

Medical emergency?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I think he slowed, indecisive about whether to get off at that exit, and got rear ended by the bus behind, which
drove the trailer forward rotating the truck sideways. I don't think the truck would
react that fast even if you could turn the steering wheel that quickly. 

ian


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Toyo flips Hummer


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

oops


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Now that is some picture. 

dang!!!! 

 



20DYNAMITE07 said:


>


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

dont' know the story, but it seems typical


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Youch


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

oof


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

look out!!!


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Arapaho said:


> look out!!!


 Everybody was lucky in that crash!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Insane. I wonder where this is... 

I'm guessing Eastern Europe. Bulgaria? 



Arapaho said:


> look out!!!


----------



## 4merRicer (Sep 17, 2003)

I love the embedded video thing.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

4mer***** said:


> I love the embedded video thing.


 as do I 

amazingly enough, some drivers when going thru crashes like this have lived (one car that got nailed by a semi had 3 teens that walked away) 

Don't know about this one


----------



## castel (Feb 22, 2005)

audifans said:


> as do I
> 
> amazingly enough, some drivers when going thru crashes like this have lived (one car that got nailed by a semi had 3 teens that walked away)
> 
> Don't know about this one


 This is a classic video, but it was a fatal accident... Saw it on tru tv


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

nothing like a little uneventful drive.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Tunnel of Death


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## RLS (May 21, 2006)

Barefoot_ said:


> nothing like a little uneventful drive.


 Yikes - there was a person in that pedestrian bridge when it was hit. Watch the top left corner.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah. Notice how he stopped and watched the truck, but didn't think to run away :sly:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

pedestrian rides it down


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Here we go....


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Things get interesting at 1:10


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

yikes... 
talk about gettin' a haircut! 



Barefoot_ said:


>


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

surprise...!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

This was a story on A Current Affair which was about dangerous driving. By coincidence the car that was fitted with cameras to demonstrate this was directly in front of an accident inside the Domain tunnel, so it was captured on video.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

posting fail...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

audifans said:


> as do I
> 
> amazingly enough, some drivers when going thru crashes like this have lived (one car that got nailed by a semi had 3 teens that walked away)
> 
> Don't know about this one


 
This happened at the intersection of NE56th & HWY 163 (University Ave) in Pleasant Hill IA back in the mid-late nineties. I worked at the Amoco station on the right hand side of the picture at the time. The couple in the S-10 had stolen a riding lawnmower from a local Walmart IIRC and both were killed instantly. They cut the video off when they did because it shows both bodies flying across the road......local TV showed the whole video at the time and took a lot of flak for it.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

catch the corolla drift.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Whacked out


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^ what the hell happened there!?


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

my guess would be he slid sideways into a sign...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

un****ingbelievable... NO-ONE STOPS!!! even the car he had the swerve for get's out of the way really really fast...


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

good lord...


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

Bazooka said:


> catch the corolla drift.
> 
> -----Vid of multiple car crash in LA----


 I hate to say it, but I laugh a little every time I see this one. Most of that it caused by stupidity. Going too fast and NOT paying attention to the road.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

a1veedubber said:


> I hate to say it, but I laugh a little every time I see this one. Most of that it caused by stupidity. Going too fast and NOT paying attention to the road.





Bazooka said:


> catch the corolla drift.


 completely agree with you. Makes me think it would be a good case for looking up cell phone records and seeing if they were gabbing on the phone at the time of impact or close to. 

The amount of talking, eating, distractions (anything but actually piloting the car) is enormous these days. Surprised this doesn't happen more often


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

"New waterside property for sale"


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

So thats how they make covered bridges!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

a1veedubber said:


> So thats how they make covered bridges!


 









ga ha ha ... 

that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

triple play 

:rofl: 



MikkiJayne said:


> The Vectra slid on ice, hit the Micra and threw it over a garage and on to its side. The Yaris then crashed in to the wall a little later


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

looks like a circus ride 

gets interesting at :45


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

honda driver slid under after losing control


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

^^ after the EU changed the laws on labor rules, domestic companies immediately were allowed to hire truck drivers from anywhere in the EU thereby slashing their labor costs if hiring someone from a relatively cheaper country like Poland or Turkey. But the effect pissed a whole lot of locals off because they now had crap drivers pulling similar stuff to this. In that video, the truck is Austrian, but the drivers and people standing around are not speaking German.


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

Ohhhh no you don't! You're coming with me


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

geez


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

audifans said:


> Youch


 haha I read that truck as "Gone Awry Furniture Moving"


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

This has got to be one of the goofiest camera shots... sort of like Keystone Cops, but with Fire Hats on 




Insane Crash With Two Fire Trucks - Watch more Funny Videos


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Lightnin' said:


> honda driver slid under after losing control


 Fast and Furious yo. I bet he was trying to rob the truck. :clap:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

My brother can tell you how badly you do _*NOT*_ want to crash in a fire truck. 

I've never seen him scared at the hands of any vehicle, but I once was @ a house that he was called to and he got off the truck, looked at me and said "I've never been more happy to see you, or be alive"

Plus, driving anything with a large amount of water in it is always scary.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

That Audi versus bus vid is just totally mystifying. 
They appear to be driving a stripped down rally car, on a super tight twisty course, 
complete with course notes.. but without seat belts or helmets. 
Watching the slow motion version, it looks like they actually came to a complete 
stop before being run over by the bus. 

ian


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

audifans said:


> This has got to be one of the goofiest camera shots... sort of like Keystone Cops, but with Fire Hats on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




TheDarkEnergist said:


> My brother can tell you how badly you do _*NOT*_ want to crash in a fire truck.
> 
> I've never seen him scared at the hands of any vehicle, but I once was @ a house that he was called to and he got off the truck, looked at me and said "I've never been more happy to see you, or be alive"
> 
> Plus, driving anything with a large amount of water in it is always scary.


 For real... heavy hit..


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

I ride my mountain bike every other day with my dog, it gives him a chance to run fast which he likes to do. We take the local canals, and one of them crosses a rather big street called McKellips Road. As I was waiting for traffic to pass so we could cross, an old Comet drove by. Pretty much as soon as I could repeat in my mind "Nice looking '60 deluxe fordor Comet with a '62 grille" the hood flew off the car, gracefully pirouetted over the top, and landed on the front bumper cover of a late model Monte Carlo SS that was following behind. The 20-something hipster driver of the Comet pulled into the center turn lane, and the 60-something guy in the MCSS stopped. Neither of them looked very happy, so I took the lousy cell phone pics and didn't bother starting a '60 Comet discussion. (I own one) My dog seemed amused. 

-GP


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Green Panzer said:


> The 20-something hipster driver of the Comet pulled into the center turn lane, and the 60-something guy in the MCSS stopped. Neither of them looked very happy
> -GP


 God damned hipsters.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

another day.... 

another bimmer...


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Big roll 

really gets interesting half way thru


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

not a crash but autobahn stupidity


----------



## patentpending (Aug 10, 2009)

Arapaho said:


> another day....
> 
> another bimmer...


 how could you ever think its a good idea to lay on the horn when you're about to hit a parked car with possibly enough force to set off the airbags


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

patentpending said:


> how could you ever think its a good idea to lay on the horn when you're about to hit a parked car with possibly enough force to set off the airbags


 do you really think he was honking at the truck, or maybe, just maybe he hit the horn while trying to swing the steeringwheel around..


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Arapaho said:


> Big roll
> 
> really gets interesting half way thru


 LOL, that's Pieter Christiaan, one of the dutch royals


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


 Now this takes real skill to get things to fit in just so. 

Nice shot, Dutchmania!


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


 i always like to see your posts!


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

downhill with speed


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

witnessed an s2000 that was stuck behind some slow driving cars in a small drizzle, roads were very wet 
i was 2-3 cars behind, on ramp to i 270 south and he gunned it and took outside lane of on ramp and oversteered and overcorrected countersteer
slid off the road into mud backwards into lightpole at about 30-40mph


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


DIY Rollcage - You're doin it wrong


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

DUTCHMANia said:


>





DrFrisker said:


> DIY Rollcage - You're doin it wrong



That's one of the funniest responses I've seen here. Good One!!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Holy Smoke!!!!!






Unknown Title - Watch more free videos


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

Wear your seatbelt and steer with both hands kids!!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

my god..






EMBED-Huge Truck Runs Car Off the Road - Watch more free videos


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

what in the world


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Just barely hangin' on


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

ust to mix it up a little... what kind of car hit the cruiser?


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of my friend and his dad's VERY close call. Just look at the roof of the car from the inside. These guys are beyond lucky.
:huh:


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> That's one of the funniest responses I've seen here. Good One!!


just for you


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

DrFrisker said:


> just for you



why thanks

I always figure great statements need to be framed


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Pretty funny music with this one.

Nonstop collisions


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

A little bumpin' and bangin'


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Bus out of control :30


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

deserves a spot here

spectator acts like it's a crosswalk with a green walk signal


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

well this is one way to do it.

last 10 seconds


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Idiot biker. Seems like a bunch of them get obsessed with showing off and pulling wheelies... with inevitable results


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

ouch


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

oooof!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Truck craziness


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

awesome


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

the aftermath


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

This is simply an amazing piece


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

slap shot... takes about :20 to get going


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

hot link with nasty pic


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

^ Judging by the 12 different camera angles i'm going to say that was staged.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

kylesprague said:


> ^ Judging by the 12 different camera angles i'm going to say that was staged.


It's from the movie Black Dog. There's a spanish version of the truck chase on YouTube.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Courtesy Subaru Impreza: drift, tuning, style!


----------



## testify (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

testify said:


>


now that is funny


----------



## SB82 (Sep 17, 2008)

Who the hell runs across the road to the outside of a corner at a rally with their 5 year old? Mom of the year right there.


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

kylesprague said:


> ^ Judging by the 12 different camera angles i'm going to say that was staged.


It's a movie clip from, I think, A Steve McQueen trucker movie.


Daemon42 was right. Black dog starring Patrick Swazye.

steve?:huh: I'm loosing my memory.


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL I love the Passanger "Please let me out".


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> Courtesy Subaru Impreza: drift, tuning, style!



This entire thing is pretty amazing


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Man I can not get over how stupid these people are at rally's. They deserve to get hit (except for the little girl who is just fallowing her idiot mother).


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Bazooka said:


> This entire thing is pretty amazing


this kind of leaves me speechless


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Pretty funny look at winter.

People getting *out* of cars is really something


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Bollards!!!

for the win!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

U-turn mess up

:40


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh8VM-nfPo8

Thism one makes me laugh!


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh8VM-nfPo8
> 
> Thism one makes me laugh!


You have to be very dumb to stand in front of an incoming vehicle like that :screwy: :screwy: They should have been on the side. Still pretty funny, I'd love to see the look on their face :laugh:


----------



## testify (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know why, but half of my photobucket pictures have miraculously been reduced to 1/10th their original size....


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Jan 4, 2009)

testify said:


>


I love how he is even catching rubber in third! :laugh:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Black Smokin' Diesel said:


> You have to be very dumb to stand in front of an incoming vehicle like that :screwy: :screwy: They should have been on the side. Still pretty funny, I'd love to see the look on their face :laugh:



you'd think they could have thought that whole thing through a little more completely


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

wild


----------



## LithiumProphet (Feb 23, 2002)

Arapaho said:


> Pretty funny look at winter.
> 
> People getting *out* of cars is really something



LOL youtube failure the second reason is Denver Colorado :laugh:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Mike_Honcho said:


> I love how he is even catching rubber in third! :laugh:


I thought he went into second and then went for an e-brake assisted drift


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

L33t A2 said:


> I thought he went into second and then went for an e-brake assisted drift



too funny


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Close as a whisker!!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

look out!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

I've always loved this...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

rough ride!

:40


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


> look out!



the one place to stand behind a tree at the edge of tha road corner and boy was that a good decision!!!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

just plain whacked.

diabetic coma caused this one.

gives tunnel vision and the person just drives into the tunnel of their sight without seeing what is going on


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

these guard rail shots really are amazing


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

When it comes to goofy, this certainly qualifies


----------



## Bav17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bazooka said:


> ust to mix it up a little... what kind of car hit the cruiser?


Looks like a Focus Wagon to me.


----------



## 206929rr (Oct 5, 2009)

Arapaho said:


> At least no one was in the cop car.
> youch!


it would have been amazing to be in the cop car that filmed that, seein that fly past and not gettin hit


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVFY-ic7vgM


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

and this little additional gem (speeded up)


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Did you not see the clip at the top of the page?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

And the usual crazies behind the wheel


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^^ You have to love that an old guy in a cargo van got there before ANY of the Police did!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

holy crap... that car just disappeared! I wonder what the truck was carrying in the back?


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

I am not sure if this has been posted...

to make things funnier its a lady driving

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Xj...1754CC7D&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=12


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

v_dub714 said:


> I am not sure if this has been posted...
> 
> to make things funnier its a lady driving
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Xj...1754CC7D&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=12



always worth viewing again


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

this is supposed to be a safety ramp


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

Arapaho said:


> this is supposed to be a safety ramp


The driver is alive and was able to stop without crashing into someone else, so I would say it did its job just fine.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

kinda nutso...

just skip ahead to :50


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> And the usual crazies behind the wheel


holy crap!!!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

so cheesy lol


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

Lightnin' said:


> And the usual crazies behind the wheel


FAIL from the police on the motorcycle *at 45 seconds*. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

impending doom

funny thing is... he LOOKS like a train wreck!!


----------



## silverzee (Aug 23, 2001)

It involves an accident, repo, and a car so why not?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Holee Crap!!


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


> Holee Crap!!


Repeat after me.

TRAFFIC

ACCIDENT

...not racing crash.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

pulling a 180 


Crazy Crash - Accident - Highway - Click here for more blooper videos


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

This one still amazes me 


Fatal Accident Caught On Cam - Crash - The funniest movie is here. Find it


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

anyone have the security cams of the lady who drove off a parking garage in downtown pittsburgh, i think the SUV was wedged in between two buildings or something


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

i love how russians respond to accidents.. either they get the **** out of the way ASAP or they just ignore the whole thing and continue with their daily business.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Nothing quite like a little high flying stunt drivin' 

That is some ramp that's all perfectly set up there!!! 

 






With a little right out of Hollywood delayed fireball finish as she is on the cell phone relaying that she has minor injuries.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Nothing like a little lane change confusion.... 

Wow!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

another Texas wild one


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

I actually saw something similar to this although as they slid across they just clipped a truck and headed for the ditch instead of getting nailed


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

geez


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## KeatGLX (Jun 3, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> geez


 opcorn: 
1. I guess he doesnt like to wait 
2. Notice the guy in the bottom left corner walking like nothing is happening....


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Head on!! 

 




Oncoming Car Causes Bus Crash Into Subway - Watch more Funny Videos


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Whoever put that under "Funny Videos" is mental.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> Whoever put that under "Funny Videos" is mental.


nah i agree, its "funny"


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

This was shot from a bus and continues to remind me that the airbags have really made a difference in car safety of the years.







Car Destroyed in Head-On Bus Crash - Watch more Funny Videos


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Christ, this thread is called the Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post, not the "Find the most gruesome video involving mass injury or casualty, label it as _funny_, and post up the embed"

I want my lols back, I feel too guilty to watch any of these videos posted :screwy:


----------



## MOJETTAISBETTA (Feb 12, 2002)

ya wacky and funny to help me get through my day here at work.....:screwy:

BKM


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

to be clear, the "funny" tag has been added to almost every freakin' accident on you tube regardless of outcome. It seems to be a catch-all "genre" that you tube and others has chosen to lump a lot of clips which should be more clearly labeled "extreme". But the contributors are throwing them into the "funny" category without discrimination

at any rate, back to the car crashes






and to lighten things up with a bit of photographer getting an eyeful, the following should take the edge off some of the gruesome.

and yes, it's race traffic




Funny - Porsche Crash - Watch more Funny Videos


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

tag sez WRX guy loses power steering and crashes.

I'm not sure I get it. Did the steering rack just lock up or what?




Power Steering Crash - Watch more Funny Videos


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm really beginning to believe that "driving" must be a foreign notion to most behind the wheel and that their "priority" must be to text, phone, eat, daydream or look anywhere but where they are going and maybe have some dim idea that they actually control the car with their feet, their hands and their mind.




Driver Loses Control and Crashes Into Tree - Watch more Funny Videos


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Arapaho said:


> tag sez WRX guy loses power steering and crashes.
> 
> I'm not sure I get it. Did the steering rack just lock up or what?


car is being towed, key was not in ignition, turned the wheel too much and it locked in place


----------



## K2VeeeeDub (Jun 23, 2001)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

WTF at 2:05...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> WTF at 2:05...



ga ha ha 

it's Mr. Clueless.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

pfunkn87 said:


> Christ, this thread is called the Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post, not the "Find the most gruesome video involving mass injury or casualty, label it as _funny_, and post up the embed"
> 
> I want my lols back, I feel too guilty to watch any of these videos posted :screwy:





MOJETTAISBETTA said:


> ya wacky and funny to help me get through my day here at work.....:screwy:
> 
> BKM


I agree with you guys.... this thread started out great, but it has completely gone down the wrong path. :thumbdown::what:


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

lame page, way too much break.com imbeds. Blocked at work. booooo


Though, I am glad I can't see the "funny" ones where people die.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> WTF at 2:05...



I was thinking WTF to the whole video. Maybe I'm not looking in the right places but I don't see traffic control devices in most of those accidents. I think at 2:05 the sun was in his eyes.....but why would you stand in the middle of the street?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Gotta love a 5 car pileup

what the heck?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Cubster said:


> Maybe I'm not looking in the right places but I don't see traffic control devices in most of those accidents.


well even if there is traffic control, it doesn't really seem to make a difference for a lot of drivers.

(no one dies in these)( I can't help if your work blocks videos)


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> well even if there is traffic control, it doesn't really seem to make a difference for a lot of drivers.


ditto


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> well even if there is traffic control, it doesn't really seem to make a difference for a lot of drivers.


no kidding. Red lights seem like waving a red flag at a bull for some drivers. They just seem to want to charge

despite the warning, the only one that's even wild is number two where a pedestrian goes flying, and then crawls off.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

I still think this intersection must be some sort of record holder on pileups


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

and of course here is a bit to show why cops might be a bit jumpy on a "traffic stop"



embed is disabled so here is the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8lBO33NhLk


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

audifans said:


> and of course here is a bit to show why cops might be a bit jumpy on a "traffic stop"



no kidding


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

audifans said:


> and of course here is a bit to show why cops might be a bit jumpy on a "traffic stop"


couldn't agree with you more

audio on this is pretty good and the wheelstand (sideways) by the van is pure Hollywood


----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

asleep at the wheel

really wakes up the cashier though


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

those jersey barriers try to hold the line

you can kill the sond on this one


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

leave it to Russia to have some strange ones


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I wonder how many of those red light runners are people that don't notice versus how many that don't care.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Egz said:


> I wonder how many of those red light runners are people that don't notice versus how many that don't care.


yep

we have the same problem up here in Seattle with Pedestrians that just don't care.

notice the pedestrian bridge built at taxpayer's expense because it's a dangerous 5/6 lane crossing

in front of a school. The teens completely ignore it and run out into traffic at every opportunity.

Of course, if you hit one it's your problem as a driver


----------



## Nubbin (Mar 17, 2007)

RaminGTI20 said:


>


Oh deer.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

lil' thumper said:


> leave it to Russia to have some strange ones



is this a pickup tailgate?


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> is this a pickup tailgate?


looks more like a lower cargo door off the red bus in the background, where they stow bags underneath the passengers


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

Nubbin said:


> Oh deer.


+1 Interwebz


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

L33t A2 said:


> looks more like a lower cargo door off the red bus in the background, where they stow bags underneath the passengers



sharp eye.

thanks


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

audifans said:


> yep
> 
> we have the same problem up here in Seattle with Pedestrians that just don't care.
> 
> ...



No crosswalk = Fair Game :laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

audifans said:


> yep
> 
> we have the same problem up here in Seattle with Pedestrians that just don't care.
> 
> ...





a1veedubber said:


> No crosswalk = Fair Game


heh.

that's what that jacked up F150 driver in the background is thinking.

Unfortunately, the school said "hey we need help before someone gets hit"

brought in a cop to start writing tickets to stop the sprinters.

Teen girls start verbally and physically abusing the cop with a crowd egging them on. He throws a roundhouse punch and the next thing you know the whole mess goes viral, hits the national media and they portray it as

"Cop punches girl for jaywalking" (showing the video of him punching her but not the rest of the video where the teens were aggressive and deciding to just walk away from him and disobey an order to stop)

A rather ridiculous headline, considering the teens were fighting him and one had a criminal record


Really is a problem in Seattle with people just running out into the street.

The worst is highway 99 around South Lake Union where characters just run out and sit on the jersey barrier with traffic flying by and act like it's their right to be there. They then run to the other side.

It's super dangerous, super crazy and I'd love to see cops start writing them tickets


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

tight fit


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess he was going down ....

one way or the other


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Barefoot_ said:


> I guess he was going down ....
> 
> one way or the other


very strange.

Went in thru a wall on the third floor and came down the hard way












Car crashed through the wall from the third floor of a shopping mall


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

ramping up


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

and one thing just leads to another....


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

nothing like riding the rails


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

seems this one qualifies...












news 6 said:


> The Oklahoma Highway Patrol and Tulsa Fire Department were called to the Inner Dispersal Loop in downtown Tulsa early Tuesday morning after a driver crashed his pickup truck on a bridge undergoing reconstruction.
> 
> OHP troopers say it appears an unidentified driver drove the pickup truck around barricades at the Cincinnati Street exit and then drove out on a bridge which had no decking, just steel beams.
> 
> ...












http://www.newson6.com/global/story.asp?s=12725662


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like this will qualify for the whacked part of whacky...

trooper survived this by the way


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

metro.uk said:


> Things started to go wrong for 62-year-old Leszek Stepien when his truck broke down. Cunningly, he decided to use his horse to tow the vehicle to the garage for repair, while he steered.
> 
> Unfortunately, he had drunk so much he couldn't steer straight.
> 
> ...


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

kowabonga said:


>


How does the shovel fit into this story?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

litesleeper said:


> How does the shovel fit into this story?



beats the **** out of me.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

and in other news.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

certainly is pretty wacky


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

This seems to fit


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Nov 5, 2006)

This thread=win.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

These dumbasses need to be graded on a curve.
What a way to teach a quick and memorable physics lesson.


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

Jettin2Class said:


> These dumbasses need to be graded on a curve.
> What a way to teach a quick and memorable physics lesson.


What, you never crossed a street? :sly:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Jettin2Class said:


> These dumbasses need to be graded on a curve.
> What a way to teach a quick and memorable physics lesson.





VdubChaos said:


> What, you never crossed a street?


the punchline is that the city paid millions of dollars to have that lovely pedestrian bridge shown in the picture built at that exact location to stop dumbasses like this from getting mowed down in the street on a regular basis (or cars swerving to avoid said dubasses.... which was happening on a regular basis)



Jettin2Class's statement stands


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Inspiration can come at any time!


----------



## skgvati (Dec 27, 2005)

BumpSteer said:


> Someone up for putting a caption on this?


I am the walrus.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TaaT said:


>



Too bad the baricade wall was not strong enough...


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/truk27.shtml


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

unimogken said:


> http://www.seattlepi.com/local/truk27.shtml


Meth is a helluva drug.


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

Not too wacky, but something I saw the other day. 
Always funny to see. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Jj5LuFsuo


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

unimogken said:


> http://www.seattlepi.com/local/truk27.shtml
> Dave Anthony, with his truck in the background.





> - As Dave Anthony's pickup truck sank slowly through the roof of a one-story house yesterday morning, he popped a Spin Doctors CD into a player and reached for a can of Budweiser.
> 
> "It wouldn't be a good life without a challenge," he said. "If you don't break something, you aren't trying very hard."
> 
> ...














> Dave Anthony, the daredevil who took a GMC truck to the top of a Kent house last week, is being sought by police.
> 
> KENT -- Driving your pickup truck onto the roof of a house and getting your picture in the newspaper doesn't make a whole lot of sense when police want to talk to you about a $2,800 set of tires purchased with a stolen credit card.
> 
> ...


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Hahaha thanks for posting all of that TopDown_!


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^^^^

Just playing Devils Advocate here, but people will buy things with stolen cards, put them up on eBay, and have them direct shipped to the auction winner. That _could_ have happened in this case, but I am not sure this fella would know how to open up an eBay account.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

This sure as hell qualifies


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Talk about lucky. That certainly would have cut the driver's face/head up pretty good even if it bounced off the dash instead of a direct strike.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

TaaT said:


>



can anyone identify what on earth that chunk of metal is/was?


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

taking a wild guess here, but it looks like it could be the metal backing from a truck brake pad.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

kenny301 said:


> taking a wild guess here, but it looks like it could be the metal backing from a truck brake pad.


correct:thumbup:

This is not the first time


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

TaaT said:


> correct:thumbup:
> 
> This is not the first time




^^^^That one does not look good.....


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

Jettin2Class said:


> These dumbasses need to be graded on a curve.
> What a way to teach a quick and memorable physics lesson.


The dumbassery of it is that that is one of the deadliest, if not the most deadly, pedestrian crossings in Seattle; which is why the Ped bridge was constructed. IIRC, (I try not to drive through that area) there is a school right near there. It's also, infamously, where in Summer 2010 a teenage girl was, deservedly, punched by a Police Officer.:laugh:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wow, that sucks. looks like a complete act of god though, they even did the right thing and turned away from the skid and that wasn't enough to help.


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

audifans said:


> 4.0 Boss Man
> lol
> 
> I don't know what it is with earthmovers and front end loaders
> Something tells me they don't like cars.


 This was at the Suncor Oil Sands in Ft McMurray Alberta. It's what can happen when you drive in the mine without a buggy whip.


----------



## Rejekt (Nov 1, 2007)

EvolSonica said:


> Not too wacky, but something I saw the other day.
> Always funny to see.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-Jj5LuFsuo


Reminds me of something I saw a while ago....Oh


----------



## Buddhak (Sep 19, 2001)

Around the block from my old work...The driver of the rig had a heart attack and plowed into the side of the building...he didn't make it.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

turn the freakin' music down tho



hmm... actually turn it off.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Good God.

well, just please don't pull over to the side of the road unless you absolutely have to.

It's a bowling alley out there


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

dieselraver said:


> can anyone identify what on earth that chunk of metal is/was?



a worn brake pad


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


> Good God.
> 
> well, just please don't pull over to the side of the road unless you absolutely have to.
> 
> It's a bowling alley out there


This is why when I do pull over I pull *way* over usually half on the dirt. The
cop usually sets their car up closer to the lane with the front wheels turned toward
the road, to protect themselves in case their car gets rear ended. 
I've had cops thank me just for pulling that far over. 

ian


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Bumped for coolness


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^

Damn, looks like his windshield took a hit though!


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

That's insane. I wasn't even thinking about the oncoming traffic when it happened.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

a1veedubber said:


> ^
> 
> Damn, looks like his windshield took a hit though!


plowing head on into a semi at 70mph would certainly destroy a windshield and then some.

props to the driver for being with it enough for the last second dodge and recovery.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

compy222 said:


> props to the driver for being with it enough for the last second dodge and recovery.


Agreed. I just hope if that ever happened to me I'd have the same quick response. It reminds me of the Cayenne in this crash.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

This is a mess. And a warning that this isn't relaxing or funny to watch.

Whacked is more like it

But a strong physics demonstration of the forces involved when heavy mass gets going at speed and doesn't stop

Bowling Alley ensues


I'm thinking bus driver had a heart attack

Ouch


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Idiot!

I'm trying to figure out if the car behind was on the phone with the police at the end





> Someone really thought their skillz were that good. Swerving through traffic like a pro, this dumb driver smacks into an innocent on the highway and then immediately leaves the scene


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

> According to the Seattle PI, a driver of a bus carrying a girls softball team hit this nine-foot bridge when a GPS navigation system routed him the wrong way. And yes, the driver just so happened to miss the ginormous yellow clearance sign on the side of the bridge (the bus measured 11 feet, eight inches high).


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## SleeperPrelude (Sep 24, 2005)

Blunderbuss said:


> Good God.
> 
> well, just please don't pull over to the side of the road unless you absolutely have to.
> 
> It's a bowling alley out there



Holy sh¡t!! I forget sometimes even though I tend to think of cops ass being *******s, they're just trying to do a job, and as much as I don't want a speeding ticket, seeing them get hit by errant cars makes me realize I don't wanna see anybody die/get seriously injured either.

I had a cop get mad at me once when I was 17 for waiting for an exit ramp to pull off onto a frontage road instead of pulling over right on the side of the freeway, hopefully if it ever happens again I can explain to him that I don't want either of us getting injured in some crazy thing like this happening.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

Bazooka said:


> those jersey barriers try to hold the line
> 
> you can kill the sond on this one



I like how spanish people are, every singe person stopped immediately and ran to help.


----------



## hartman121 (Feb 11, 2010)

Different kind of traffic...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Wacky ....and stupid


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

mini crash at queensland raceway

















i know it isnt traffic but still pretty wacky, plus theres a rally pic in here so im not the only one breaking rules


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Pedestrian.... on target.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Look out!!!





> Semi Loses Two Tires, One Hits Minivan 3/10/08
> WAUKESHA COUNTY - A tanker truck traveling west bound on I-94 near Springdale Road lost two tires.
> 
> With little time to react, one wheel crashed into the minivan, sending glass flying into the driver's face.
> ...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Coming thru!

That car really had to work at it to get to hit that Corvette.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

dude is agile, I'll give him that.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Geez...
:screwy:


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

alex_bgnet said:


> I like how spanish people are, every singe person stopped immediately and ran to help.


Not just drove by at 5 miles an hour to see if there was an tragedy... stopping traffic for miles down the road.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> This is a mess. And a warning that this isn't relaxing or funny to watch.
> 
> Whacked is more like it
> 
> ...


Crassic Engrish at 1:26 :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

always love this one


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

in for later


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

My friends car went from

This:









To this the day before the first payment was due.


----------



## Galbi (Jan 16, 2005)

Arapaho said:


> At least no one was in the cop car.
> youch!


Bet this cop got seriously hurt. Your suppose to run TOWARDS the moving vehicle in a 45 deg angle. 

He's running 45 degrees AWAY from the car. BAD MOVE. The cruiser will be right behind him.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

alex_bgnet said:


> I like how spanish people are, every singe person stopped immediately and ran to help.


because unlike in uh-mare-ca, the people involved in the crash who might have been injured won't try to sue the good samaritan because they weren't a fully trained paramedic/EMT/ER trauma doctor.

I don't even know why they teach CPR anymore. I took a 30 hour OSHA safety course along with CPR and First Aid. All the idiots in my class joked that the only CPR/First Aid they would do would be to poke the victim, ask if they're OK, and then call 911 for them.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


>


oh, brother...


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

ashi said:


> oh, brother...


Friends of mine were killed in a similar incident.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^

how unfortunate and frightening to have something like that bearing down on you.

Blessings to your friends.

On another note... The subject of Red Light Runners

And guess what....

It's a motorcycle cop you just mowed down by running the red light

See you in hell...


----------



## Lectrol (Jan 30, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Soft touch plastics save lives!!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

what the...

talk about dancing out of the way of a door handle and mirror


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

Brad031.8T said:


> Before the first payment was due.


 So what happend? the front wheel broke off and it fell on it's roof in the parking lot?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

right place at the right time


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

Cedric_s said:


> So what happend? the front wheel broke off and it fell on it's roof in the parking lot?


 I wasn't there when it happened. But he was driving home and he hit a deer and then his steering wheel took him towards a tree on an embankment which flipped it. It ended right side up. All he had were some scratches.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

The driver of the car with the camera might have been fine if he hadn't changed lanes. Bummer.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

I can't stop watching that crash ^^^^^ talk about having no way to recover.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

mellbergVWfan said:


> The driver of the car with the camera might have been fine if he hadn't changed lanes. Bummer.


 Was another onboard view from a bus and in Taiwan as well (like the one a page ago). 

ian


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Daemon42 said:


> Was another onboard view from a bus and in Taiwan as well (like the one a page ago).
> 
> ian


 I suspected it was a bus from the high Point of View on the camera. The driver did the right thing though, he couldn't have known it would bounce back so far. Hopefully no one was injured.


----------



## Evo eX (Aug 3, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

dieselraver said:


> can anyone identify what on earth that chunk of metal is/was?


 That would be a broken brake disc from a 18 wheeler. In Europe they're more commonly use.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GIFSoup


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

Great thread! I find myself saying (aloud) and thinking, "holy sh*t" more often here than any other thread (even DIW The Final Countdown). ....now thats a good thread! 

...and BTW^^^^ above car is Legendary


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll throw this into the mix 


GIFSoup


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

kasbah said:


> always love this one


 I find myself laughing way too often in this thread, considering how serious all these are. Is this one real? That may be the closest call I've ever seen


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

freedomperiod said:


> I find myself laughing way too often in this thread, considering how serious all these are. Is this one real? That may be the closest call I've ever seen


 From what i understand, yes, it's real. Real wacky and jaw-dropping. 

and... I still like this one!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Ooops.


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

Mabe said:


>


 The funny thing is we could have seen this trainwreck comming from miles away!!


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

ashi said:


> From what i understand, yes, it's real. Real wacky and jaw-dropping.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow! Jaw dropping indeed!!!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

geez


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

ashi said:


> From what i understand, yes, it's real. Real wacky and jaw-dropping.
> 
> and... I still like this one!


 heh 

cop runs after his runaway car


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

freedomperiod said:


> I find myself laughing way too often in this thread, considering how serious all these are. Is this one real? That may be the closest call I've ever seen


 It still looks to me that the white coupe (BMW?) was lightly clipped at the right rear, no? And the red light runner just keeps going?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

> According to the Seattle PI, a driver of a bus carrying a girls softball team hit this nine-foot bridge when a GPS navigation system routed him the wrong way. And yes, the driver just so happened to miss the ginormous yellow clearance sign on the side of the bridge (the bus measured 11 feet, eight inches high).


 


Terandyne said:


>


 This never fails to amaze me


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> This can't be an easy thing to do.


 "...trust me, it'll fit. Just fold in the mirrors"


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

It's amazing to me why people will be right in the road during a high speed race. 

:screwy:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Pretty nuts.. not too fun. Fatalities and dozens injured 

What is it with school buses that follow each other too closely and seem to get involved in crackups? 

Tractor Trailer was stopped for construction and the bus plowed into it


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks to be another car/truck in there to


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

another shot of that bridge wreck


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, this one certainly qualifies


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> Well, this one certainly qualifies



How the Fak did that Fusion end up like that....llsopcorn:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Really crazy all right


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

I would be scared ****less to get out that thing!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

F that, i would have pushed the car down before there was engine damage!


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

crazy


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

GIFSoup


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What makes this crash photo wacky? The car that piled into the truck is a police car. 

http://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-trooper-suspend0208-20110207,0,6406448.story


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

spockcat said:


> What makes this crash photo wacky? The car that piled into the truck is a police car.
> 
> http://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-trooper-suspend0208-20110207,0,6406448.story


 
That reminds me of a small crash I witnessed a number of years ago. Not a huge crash, just funny:










The Sherrif's department Blazer got a call and went to make a U turn to respond, and turned directly into the side of the Sherrif's Caprice going the other way. I got to give them both crap for years to follow.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Chris_V said:


> That reminds me of a small crash I witnessed a number of years ago. Not a huge crash, just funny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love that shot


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


> GIFSoup


Stunning stupidity
:facepalm:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

wow


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

Click for pic: remember Porsche toll booth girl "let me pick your brain". I can't post the pic, too gross and insensitive.

http://www.q45.org/cpg/displayimage.php?album=35&pos=4


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

ncsumecheng said:


> Click for pic: remember Porsche toll booth girl "let me pick your brain". I can't post the pic, too gross and insensitive.
> 
> http://www.q45.org/cpg/displayimage.php?album=35&pos=4


uh... you right.

don't even bother looking at that... Too graphic and really not helpful to this thread
:thumbdown:


----------



## kneedraggin101 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Not sure if it was posted in here. Didn't see it in the last few pages.


----------



## touchebag (Jun 29, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> this reminds me of some bullfights I've seen, hook 'em with horns!


That train looks alot like the train from the first fast and furious...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


> wow


Love these types of shots!

:thumbup:


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

ncsumecheng said:


> Click for pic: remember Porsche toll booth girl "let me pick your brain". I can't post the pic, too gross and insensitive.
> 
> DUDE UH, why did you post that :facepalm:


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

youch!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

The black car drunk driver...


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Blunderbuss said:


> right place at the right time


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Barefoot_ said:


> logging truck on snow covered road


pretty sure I would have pooped myself.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

This pretty much qualifies as whacked!

Unfortunately the policeman didn't make it


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Guardrails

gotta love 'em


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

'Oy


----------



## bob12312357 (Oct 23, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> This pretty much qualifies as whacked!
> 
> Unfortunately the policeman didn't make it


After reading an article on the crash no sympathy here, he was a type A personality and died in the manner most type A personalities die however he was a hypocrite to die in such a manner since he was not only a cop, but a cop driving a police car.

"He was never late to work, hadn't called in sick for 10 years and his annual reviews were in the "outstanding" category, city records show." Hmm never late for work,never called out sick. Check

"The speed limit on that section of road is 45 mph, but investigators declined to say how fast Rosenthal was driving. He had no history of speeding, state records show." How convient his speed is not being released and he "has no history of speeding" when was the last time a cop gave a cop in the same town a ticket.... check

"In addition to his community programs, Rosenthal was a member of the SWAT team for 10 years,"
"Rosenthal, who stood over 6 feet tall, practiced martial arts for more than 20 years and trained police recruits in self-defense. He was tough, but calm and reasoned in intense situations, colleagues said."

"He was always level-headed he didn't make mistakes. He was not fazed and didn't get emotional," said Lt. Scott Privitera, the SWAT team commander. "It didn't matter how bad things got. "

Type A personality. check

Gee I don't see how someone like that could ever die in a testosterone induced bout of reckless driving with no need to worry about the consequences of a ticket or arrest...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> said he was just trying to get into the Wawa's parking lot


Hamilton, NJ. Klockner Road


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

Barefoot_ said:


>


That guy can drive.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

^^ no kidding!



1935 reverses into shop window


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Posted before, but the truly amazing thing about this one is that the character survived the crash at around 100 mph


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

starts getting good around :45


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Not exactly what you'd be expecting on your Sunday drive


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

damn.. looks like the trains were on time


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Driver said to be hypoglycemic


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

yep

diabetics sometimes get "tunnel vision" and start acting erratic

Some cop had to chase a guy on a Florida elevated highway for 20 miles going the wrong way.

Diabetic emergency. Don't know about the Canadian

He might have just been aggravated at traffic


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

wow


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

yikes


----------



## bob12312357 (Oct 23, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> yikes


That truck driver saved that idiot Suv's drivers life no doubt.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

TopDown_ said:


> Not exactly what you'd be expecting on your Sunday drive


Subaru was clearly doing some intentional drifting.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

It's wacky all right


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> It's wacky all right
> 
> 
> face_smash.vid


OMFG


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

stascom said:


> OMFG


Carrrrrr-ma.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

bob12312357 said:


> That truck driver saved that idiot Suv's drivers life no doubt.


Yes, he did.

Though it was a matter of luck for the driver of the car coming behind that he hit the rear end of the trailer.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

ok the auto playing videos are ******* annoying :banghead:


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)




----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

TopDown_ said:


> It's wacky all right


Did he survive?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

whoa


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok so we definitely need to change the auto-play video, especially if they say "****" like 4 times.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Ok so we definitely need to change the auto-play video, especially if they say "****" like 4 times.


I sent stascom a message to delete...

as well as report to the mods to scrub it


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Crazy Taxi Crash!!!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

not so wacky

but it's rather interesting that so many car carriers back then seemed to run off the road with a full
load


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> not so wacky
> 
> but it's rather interesting that so many car carriers back then seemed to run off the road with a full
> load


Why is the image flipped horizontally?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

MustacheGT said:


> Why is the image flipped horizontally?


I was wondering the same thing

Perhaps that's the wacky part


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

Barefoot_ said:


> not so wacky
> 
> but it's rather interesting that so many car carriers back then seemed to run off the road with a full
> load


Is that an aftermarket or handmade pushbar with a Chevy emblem in it?


----------



## happyhooder (May 21, 2007)

no picture of the cars or what car it is.... but it makes me wonder what car fell off and have no injuries... :what:



> March 7, 2011 (CHICAGO) (WLS) -- A two-car crash caused a vehicle to leave an overpass and crash onto the Kennedy Expressway on the city's Northwest Side overnight.
> 
> The vehicle was traveling northbound on Cumberland Avenue when it hit another car and went through a metal barrier and fell onto the outbound lanes of the expressway.
> 
> ...


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

[video]http://bcove.me/8fszza1p[/video]

UPS Truck carrying ink fell over. Turned the highway into a rainbow.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Bass Tracker... in search of a lake?


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

Delivery... door to door!~


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

audifans said:


> Driver said to be hypoglycemic


I work down the street from where this happened, drove through there about 30 minutes before it went down. He travelled about 10km on the wrong side of the highway, at least 30 cars in the ditch trying to avoid him. Then, as seen in the vid, hit a guard rail, went off abridge, landed on train tracks, exploded. Driver was diabetic, had some kind of seizure. The bridge is still charred black in places.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Subaru was clearly doing some intentional drifting.


The other driver did a pretty good job pointing his front end away from the driver's seat of the Subaru and up towards the engine bay. That could have been a lot worse, side impact door beams and side air bags or not...


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Guy barely escapes death from falling trees. 

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2150091 



> ...
> On the way home we drove directly into a vicious windstorm in the middle of the Oregon forest while driving on the Willamette highway roughly five minutes west of Oakridge. Within no more than a hundred yards we went from beautiful utopian skies to an onslaught of seventy mile per hour winds. It was here I knew we were in trouble.
> We were the only car in sight and the winds were pounding the towering trees. Hundred foot trees battled the elements as I attempted to navigate between the falling tree branches. I then noticed the first tree, easily a hundred foot and probably 6 feet in diameter, falling in front of us. I slammed my brakes and the tree crashed across the highway exactly where we would have been.
> 
> ...


----------



## buttonsHT (Feb 8, 2011)

someguy123 said:


> Did he survive?


 ya but IIRC he had some serious injuries.


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

buttonsHT said:


> ya but IIRC he had some serious injuries.


 Judging by his post it seems as they got out rather unscathed.  I may be completely wrong and they could have been seriously injured but his recollection doesn't indicate anything of that sort...


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

92skirmishgti said:


> Judging by his post it seems as they got out rather unscathed.  I may be completely wrong and they could have been seriously injured but his recollection doesn't indicate anything of that sort...


 buttonsHT was replying to someone who asked about the dumbass who 
took himself out on a parked car while hanging outside the rear door. 
Try that little blue arrow the right of the name in the quote.


----------



## Mk2-Dub-GLI (May 26, 2006)

In response to the kid hitting his face of that headlight im still laughing lmaooo :laugh: keep your hands feet and heads inside the car at all times. or you might just lose your mind!


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

Daemon42 said:


> buttonsHT was replying to someone who asked about the dumbass who
> took himself out on a parked car while hanging outside the rear door.
> Try that little blue arrow the right of the name in the quote.


 Gotcha... :thumbup:


----------



## nateyy (Mar 21, 2011)

*woahawsomecool*

this is cool


----------



## nateyy (Mar 21, 2011)

wtf: :banghead:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

oh, man.

Busted bones, but officer is ok...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> damn.. looks like the trains were on time


love this shot

wow


----------



## shoeless (Jan 13, 2010)

Arapaho said:


> This was a story on A Current Affair which was about dangerous driving. By coincidence the car that was fitted with cameras to demonstrate this was directly in front of an accident inside the Domain tunnel, so it was captured on video.


This is why you don't cruise in the fast lane. Camera car was blocking the truck from going on. I know the video said they were doing the speed limit, but I've seen many dangerous maneuvers simply because someone wants to go 3mph faster than I do.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Barefoot_ said:


> not so wacky
> 
> but it's rather interesting that so many car carriers back then seemed to run off the road with a full
> load


That wrecker is simply beautiful.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

audifans said:


> Driver said to be hypoglycemic


Is that cop's name really Todd Lawcock or am I seeing things?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


>


crazy


----------



## gsand (Apr 26, 2008)

shoeless said:


> This is why you don't cruise in the fast lane. Camera car was blocking the truck from going on. I know the video said they were doing the speed limit, but I've seen many dangerous maneuvers simply because someone wants to go 3mph faster than I do.


not really a "fast lane", speed limit is the speed limit.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

> HENDERSONVILLE, NC --
> Investigators say a woman driving an SUV *dropped a cigarette and when she bent down to pick it up she crossed the center line, hit mailboxes, a utility pole and a tree. Then the SUV flipped and landed right side up on a motorcycle on the porch of a house.*
> 
> After all that the driver only had a few scratches. Yi Han Mee was charged with careless and reckless driving.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

gsand said:


> not really a "fast lane", speed limit is the speed limit.


Okay, that is why you do not cruse/chill in the PASSING lane.


----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

What in the?


































Youch!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Is that cop's name really Todd Lawcock or am I seeing things?


Made me think of this:


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## ashi (Jul 6, 2009)

Kid Hobo said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

ashi said:


> What in the?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

Another Texas Accident


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

omoderncultureo said:


> Another Texas Accident


well the least we can do is add the following



> A Dallas motorcyclist is in good spirits despite being rear ended by a drive on the Dallas North Tollway last month.
> 
> 25-year-old Zacharie Perez says he's *'pretty fortunate' after he was hit from behind* by a car heading home from work March 17 on the tollway near Belt Line Road & Arapaho.
> 
> Video released from the North Texas Tollway Authority shows the accident.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

deucestudios said:


> That wrecker is simply beautiful.


agreed... love the old iron


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

car takes the down elevator







































> A woman in her 60s was rescued Monday after her vehicle plowed through a wall and landed in an elevator shaft at Virginia Mason Hospital & Medical Center.
> The Seattle Fire Department response brought dozens of rescuers, shutting down streets for an accident that could have caused serious injuries. It happened about 1:15 p.m.
> The woman's all-wheel-drive Subaru Forester was parked in a disabled spot in the third level of the Lindeman Pavilion parking garage. It lurched forward before crashing through a wall covering the elevator shaft and falling about 10 feet before landing nose down.
> Officials haven't said what caused the accident.
> ...


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Blunderbuss said:


> Officials haven't said what caused the accident.




"Call it an unfair generalization, but old people are no good at everything."


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Clueless in Seattle

sez... "it was like a cartoon... The wall just exploded and then I was going down .... it was dark."


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

The truck driver has survived but the crash really is spectacular..
The accident happened in on a motorway near Changchun city, China.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

I have no idea how this happened to wind up like this


----------



## demanufacture (Mar 5, 2006)

> I have no idea how this happened to wind up like this


Here is an explaination by the site that first published the photo in 2002:

"While driving along this main road in Germany, the driver of this truck combination was forced to brake. The load in the trailer, a block of granite weighing approx. 10 metric tons, slipped forwards and broke through the headboard. The rear of the trailer was about 5 meters above the road. The load was not secured. The block was merely attached to a kind of (wooden) carriage.

The consequences could have been fatal: if the truck had been cornering, the granite block would have broken through the side wall and fallen into oncoming traffic instead of onto the drawbar. This kind of load must only be secured by direct lashing."

other angle:









The mentioned website gives all kinds of bad examles of unsecured loads, mostly police photos from germany, and explains the dangers:

http://www.tis-gdv.de/tis_e/foto/inhalt.htm

It is also the origin of this photo, which some may have seen before:









there is also a lesser known second angle photo which shows how the pipe nearly hit the side of a bus (which cut off the truck, causing it to break hard)









full explaination: http://www.tis-gdv.de/tis_e/foto/2003/2003_02.htm


heres another crazy one, lucky driver escaped with minor injuries

































more photos and explaination: http://www.tis-gdv.de/tis_e/foto/2010/2010_02.htm


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

wow... you are a veritable encyclopedia on wacky accidents!

thanks!


This one really stuns me


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Ooooof~!

crane wins over straw....















> A low loader carrying a crane weighing approx. 70 tons was rounding a bend on a country road. The site of the accident was at the exit of the bend. It was on this narrow road* that the heavy transporter met a truck loaded with straw coming the other way.*


How stiff is the ticket for "unsecured load"?????

Convoie Exceptionale, indeed!!!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Really frosts my grits to see unsecured loads land on someone.

dayum!!!





> This example of inadequate securing clearly demonstrates that the potential damage is not always trivial.
> 
> A truck/trailer combination was transporting two containers filled with garden waste. In a bend, the rear container fell from the trailer and buried an oncoming car. The car was a write-off and we are unaware of the fate of the occupants. The fire department had to remove the roof of the car with hydraulic cutters.
































> The container fell because it was not secured as required by the manufacturer. No securing pins were used.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Man, that is painful to watch


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

holllee crap

and the guy walks back to the scene???????????????????


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

kasbah said:


>


love the two camera shooting here


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


>


Wow, and the one guys ends up under the car.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

That's from the movie The Other Guys, flipped with an arm underneath. 
Longer sequence here. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG3-ZE4sb3M


----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

Mazda3 Targa


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

^

Targa

I love it!



what a way to get a haircut!

:eek


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

> So what happened? Since the party responsible could not be traced, the explanation below is pure speculation.
> 
> By the time they finished for the evening, workers for a scaffolding company had dismantled some scaffolding and loaded the materials on their vehicle. At the front of the vehicle, the scaffold tubes would have been stowed sorted by length in transport frames. At the rear of the vehicle, a high stack of scaffolding boards would have been placed on each side of the vehicle and the gap between them filled with smaller scaffolding materials.
> 
> ...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

^^^New sport: Car jousting? :laugh:


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

This is appropriate... Funny thing is this happend about a half mile from where i was at the time...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

shoeless said:


> This is why you don't cruise in the fast lane. Camera car was blocking the truck from going on. I know the video said they were doing the speed limit, but I've seen many dangerous maneuvers simply because someone wants to go 3mph faster than I do.


This is why trucks should be banned from the fast lane on all roads.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

StormChaser said:


> This is why trucks should be banned from the fast lane on all roads.


trucks have a 10 mph slower speed limit in Washington. IF that helps.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Arapaho said:


>


wow... what in the world?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Chop top....


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

snort...

Highway Patrol sez "alcohol was involved"


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I always thought this must have been some set of "incoming" yells!!!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Arapaho said:


> Whoa there, Nellie!


this one still floors me.

just enough to hang out, not too much to dump it in the water

wow.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> Chop top....













Somehow I was expecting the top pic to be the reason for the bottom pic


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

mitcompressor said:


> Really frosts my grits to see unsecured loads land on someone.


Me too, i see the scrap collectors driving around with washing machines and scrap on their trailers with little-to-no means of securing it to their trailer :facepalm:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


> Me too, i see the scrap collectors driving around with washing machines and scrap on their trailers with little-to-no means of securing it to their trailer :facepalm:


agreed.. every week around here there are big things and little things that are falling off, falling out of and falling on the hapless drivers around them.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Oy!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

ashi said:


> I'm still not really grasping this one.
> Nice.


these stunts always impress me



Like ..............how the heck???????????


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

audifans said:


>


wow... I'd really love to hear the story behind this one.

"after you, Alfonse"


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

If you ever needed motivation not to tail-gate........


.........this is it


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Bazooka said:


>


is that bus drifting??


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


> these stunts always impress me
> 
> 
> 
> Like ..............how the heck???????????


IIRC a power line was on the ground and the black Volvo didn't see it or couldn't avoid it and rode up the wire. I wouldn't think they're that strong. I'd guess the silver car hit the pole first, knocking the line down, then along came the Volvo.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> is that bus drifting??


Turning right but it does look that way :laugh:


----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr Miyagi said:


> trucks have a 10 mph slower speed limit in Washington. IF that helps.


It actually makes it worse. Growing up in the trucking industry, I've seen it all my life. When the trucks are doing 10mph less than the cars, the cars do stupid **** to get around them, which causes wrecks a lot of the time.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

JohnIBarr01 said:


> It actually makes it worse. Growing up in the trucking industry, I've seen it all my life. When the trucks are doing 10mph less than the cars, the cars do stupid **** to get around them, which causes wrecks a lot of the time.


This is a GREAT point.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

JohnIBarr01 said:


> It actually makes it worse. Growing up in the trucking industry, I've seen it all my life. When the trucks are doing 10mph less than the cars, the cars do stupid **** to get around them, which causes wrecks a lot of the time.


Yep. Ohio just did away with the 55 mph truck speed limit, and it has made a HUGE difference in traffic flow outside the cities.


----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)

Lane restrictions are just as dangerous on freeways with less than three lanes. The trucks still pass, but the cars don't expect it. As long as there are two lanes for trucks, then the lane restrictions aren't a big deal, but if you've ever traveled I-40 in North Carolina from MM0 to MM24, you know what I mean (only two lanes with trucks restricted to the right lane through a mountain pass). It makes passing, exiting, and ingressing dangerous.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

shoeless said:


> This is why you don't cruise in the fast lane. Camera car was blocking the truck from going on. I know the video said they were doing the speed limit, but I've seen many dangerous maneuvers simply because someone wants to go 3mph faster than I do.


The camera car only had about 5 seconds between the time they passed the first car in the middle lane and the time the second car pulled into the middle lane. I can't really fault someone for staying in a passing lane for such a short amount of time. And it's possible they waited to because they were anticipating the second car changing lanes.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

JohnIBarr01 said:


> It actually makes it worse. Growing up in the trucking industry, I've seen it all my life. When the trucks are doing 10mph less than the cars, the cars do stupid **** to get around them, which causes wrecks a lot of the time.


Or the dip****s in the left lane match the truck speed on the right!!!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

JohnIBarr01 said:


> It actually makes it worse. Growing up in the trucking industry, I've seen it all my life. When the trucks are doing 10mph less than the cars, the cars do stupid **** to get around them, which causes wrecks a lot of the time.


Best way to avoid that problem...ban trucks from the left lane at all times.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Gaki said:


> Or the dip****s in the left lane match the truck speed on the right!!!


Assuming the truck isn't the one in the left lane causing a traffic jam, which is the case FREQUENTLY. :banghead:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

StormChaser said:


> Assuming the truck isn't the one in the left lane causing a traffic jam, which is the case FREQUENTLY. :banghead:


Really, I don't know a lot about national road laws but everywhere I've been (signed or unsigned) trucks are frequently banned from the left lane.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I wish that were the case around this area. Trucks are allowed in the left lane on most of I-95 from Florida to NY (never been further north than NY), I-495/I-395 (DC area), I-97 (connecting Annapolis to Baltimore), I-295 (Richmond Beltway), and I-64 (connecting Richmond to Norfolk). :banghead:


----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)

StormChaser said:


> Best way to avoid that problem...ban trucks from the left lane at all times.


Ahem...



JohnIBarr01 said:


> Lane restrictions are just as dangerous on freeways with less than three lanes. The trucks still pass, but the cars don't expect it. As long as there are two lanes for trucks, then the lane restrictions aren't a big deal, but if you've ever traveled I-40 in North Carolina from MM0 to MM24, you know what I mean (only two lanes with trucks restricted to the right lane through a mountain pass). It makes passing, exiting, and ingressing dangerous.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Seems like the trucks need to be more courteous. Lane restrictions wouldnt be needed at all if truckers would not lane block. Anyway...back OT...


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

JohnIBarr01 said:


> Lane restrictions are just as dangerous on freeways with less than three lanes. The trucks still pass, but the cars don't expect it. As long as there are two lanes for trucks, then the lane restrictions aren't a big deal, but if you've ever traveled I-40 in North Carolina from MM0 to MM24, you know what I mean (only two lanes with trucks restricted to the right lane through a mountain pass). It makes passing, exiting, and ingressing dangerous.


i live in the area you are talking about and they pass each other anyway. And after they opened the road back up after a rock slide damaged it in the first 5 hrs of being opened they had to close it again because a semi overturned and was blocking the 2 westbound lanes.


----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr. Chaos said:


> i live in the area you are talking about and they pass each other anyway. And after they opened the road back up after a rock slide damaged it in the first 5 hrs of being opened they had to close it again because a semi overturned and was blocking the 2 westbound lanes.


I remember that. I got stuck behind it running from Raleigh to Knox. I was livid.


----------



## rankadoodle (Sep 5, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> is that bus drifting??


This is a great gif. So many 1 in millions. First off, just so happens on film, that guy that day. Anything could have made the bus arrive slightly sooner blocking it. Then the chances of the accident itself. Beautiful.


----------



## enmtx (Sep 11, 2001)

paul_shark said:


> IIRC a power line was on the ground and the black Volvo didn't see it or couldn't avoid it and rode up the wire. I wouldn't think they're that strong. I'd guess the silver car hit the pole first, knocking the line down, then along came the Volvo.


Fiber Optic cables have kevlar jackets.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> these guard rail shots really are amazing


wow.

I hope that person lived to tell about it


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

rankadoodle said:


> This is a great gif. So many 1 in millions. First off, just so happens on film, that guy that day. Anything could have made the bus arrive slightly sooner blocking it. Then the chances of the accident itself. Beautiful.


 That was from a movie.
It is NOT real.:thumbup:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> That was from a movie.
> It is NOT real.:thumbup:


The second I saw the wrecking ball _Stop_ when it hit the car, I realized it was fake. Then I noticed the flip ram.


----------



## Arapaho (Mar 22, 2010)

ashi said:


>


Lord..

somehow these pileups are rather commonplace these days.

Venturing out seems like getting ready for combat


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


>


Looks like the Grinch had just been through that house before the van crashed into it.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

(not a fun one at all)

but rather crazy driving behavior

last night up in the Cascades a tour bus coming from a soccer game in Seattle, started to change lanes, saw a car there and then all hell breaks loose



> CLE ELUM, Wash. -- Two people were killed and 21 others were injured when a tour bus crashed on Interstate 90 near Cle Elum on Saturday evening.
> 
> Washington State Patrol Trooper Scott Martin said the* driver lost control and the bus rolled over in the eastbound lanes near milepost 83, killing a man and woman who were on the bus.
> 
> ...














> The bus was eastbound in the right lane on its way back to Moses Lake after the match. Near milepost 83, *the bus was changing lanes when the driver saw a car in that lane in his rearview mirror.
> 
> The bus driver veered back to the right and hit a pickup truck that happened to be parked on the shoulder. The bus flipped onto its side.
> 
> Two people in the truck and a third standing outside it were injured, one seriously. The car that the bus was avoiding "took evasive action," Martin said, rolled twice and wound up in the median* with two of its three passengers injured.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

From four years back. Happened in Helsinki, Finland. A Russian tractor trailer rolled over, crushing a Golf Variant on the next lane. The container flattened the car right behind the front seats and the car driver got only minor injuries.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Lightnin' said:


> Somehow I was expecting the top pic to be the reason for the bottom pic


Does it say "Top Car" on the back of that thing - if so, ROFL!


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> Does it say "Top Car" on the back of that thing - if so, ROFL!


It does. Lol


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Well he lowered it all right


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

^^ At car without a roof...

I would put a roof support in and drive the **** out of that thing.

Also, notice how much the car is buckling without the roof or hatch..


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Lord.

You'd think they could at least keep from running into each other.














> SEATTLE -- Two Seattle police officers received minor injuries when they crashed into each other on their way to help a state patrol trooper in distress.
> 
> A trooper spotted a man walking on the eastbound lanes of SR-520 near Montlake just after noon on Sunday, said patrol spokesperson Julie Startup.
> 
> ...


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

Yo Teach said:


> Looks like the Grinch had just been through that house before the van crashed into it.


:laugh::beer:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

83 year old drives thru wall












> Monday, February 08, 2010 at 11:50 a.m. Clackamas County Sheriff's Patrol and Clackamas Fire District #1 rescue personnel, responded to a vehicle that crashed through a concrete wall in a parking structure located at the Willamette View Manor, 12705 SE River Road, in Milwaukie. When Sheriff's Deputies arrived on the scene they were amazed to witness the involved vehicle hanging precariously from the exterior wall of the concrete parking structure. With extraordinary good fortune -- no one was injured in this crash. Sheriff's Deputies located the driver of this vehicle Kenneth Schiedel, 83, a resident of the Willamette View Manor.
> 
> Deputies *report the Lexus automobile Schiedel had driven through a 4' x 10' section of concrete, had only one tire remaining in contact with the flooring*.
> 
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

whoa~!














> An overturned tractor trailer is on fire in the east bound lanes of I-30 just west of downtown Dallas early Friday, Jan. 7. A fiery accident just west of downtown Dallas closed Interstate 30 for hours and left at least four people hurt.
> 
> Police were diverting traffic after the wreck just before 2 a.m. Friday on eastbound I-30 involving a gasoline tanker truck and at least one car


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

This happened back in April 2007. Story behind the pics
Tulsa - A Broken Arrow man was killed early Tuesday morning after a motorcycle accident on Highway 169 near 81st Street .Witnesses say the cyclist was going faster than 100 miles per hour when he crashed into the back of a semi truck between 81st and 91st Street at about one o'clock Tuesday morning.Investigators say evidence shows the cyclist was going about 120 miles per hour at the time of the impact. It took the truck driver more than a quarter of a mile to come to a stop. When he did, he stepped out of his rig and found the motorcyclist dead at the back of the truck"The truck driver was not hurt," says Captain Matt Kirkland. "He said that the impact was so strong that he thought he was hit from behind by another truck.Officers said there was no indication that drugs or alcohol played a factor in the accident . .







[/COLOR]


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Where the hell is the bike?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

bummer


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

MikkiJayne said:


> Where the hell is the bike?


On the side of the road 1/4 mile behind the truck . .


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

audibing said:


> On the side of the road 1/4 mile behind the truck . .


:thumbup: Couldn't see the first pic when I first read it :what:


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

From Luxembourg . .


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why is the cop in the middle of the freeway? Is that common practice instead of pulling over to the right?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

And...........it's 8,000 gallons of printer ink.

Tractor trailer overturns, Peabody, Massachusetts


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

LOL rainbow. Must stain the roadway, right? What road exactly?


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

car hits building and brings it down on top of itself. 

:eek


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Happened across the pond in Bradford 



> Mohammed Shaban, 32, the owner of the Killinghall Fisheries, said he believed the car drove into the corner of the building where the gas mains supply was situated.
> 
> "What I've been told by people living around here is that there were police here and they were chasing some car thief," he said.
> 
> "There were four people in the car and I think they lost control and hit the side of the building.


----------



## bomberman447 (Sep 17, 2004)

Barefoot_ said:


> And...........it's 8,000 gallons of printer ink.
> 
> Tractor trailer overturns, Peabody, Massachusetts


 Whoa, I would hate to be the insurance company on that one. That looks to be well into the billions of dollars of ink at current rates! :laugh:


----------



## uncleho (Jun 10, 2000)

I swear I wish like hell I would have stopped and taken a picture of the (2) most insane accidents I've ever seen when I was down in Mexico: 

1) Donkey vs. Loaded Cement Truck (both lost) 
2) Truck loaded with Live Pigs (formerly live) vs high CG (I think this is how swine flu started.)


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

oof...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I love this shot!







Barefoot_ said:


> And...........it's 8,000 gallons of printer ink.
> 
> Tractor trailer overturns, Peabody, Massachusetts


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

And for our next stunt.....


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

How hard is it to roll a fire truck?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>



So....................what was our story that we're going to tell the mayor again?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Handbrake? :screwy:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


> Handbrake? :screwy:


wtf??? so then another one rolls over him?!?!?


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

^ Good lord.



So the second driver left his vehicle to go get the first and it then rolled?

Yikes


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Moscow... driver unhurt


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

TaaT said:


> Handbrake? :screwy:


What in the?
The first part was pretty weird, but then he gets run over again? I thought I was seeing a replay.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> wtf??? so then another one rolls over him?!?!?


He fell or was knocked down by the first truck(he was standing beside the driver's door). But the second truck definitely ran over him.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


>


one way to wash a car


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Son said:


> From four years back. Happened in Helsinki, Finland. A Russian tractor trailer rolled over, crushing a Golf Variant on the next lane. The container flattened the car right behind the front seats and the car driver got only minor injuries.



i think this is actually a romanian truck... the TIR gave it away.. i take pride in my fellow romanians and their driving :screwy:


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

came for this, was surprised not to see it


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> came for this, was surprised not to see it


not a traffic accident :bs:


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Mr Miyagi said:


> not a traffic accident :bs:



oh but it was, a tanker truck crashed and burned underneath the overpass, weakening the steel and causing it to collapse


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> oh but it was, a tanker truck crashed and burned underneath the overpass, weakening the steel and causing it to collapse


*Pics* or


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> not a traffic accident :bs:


Nope.... you called that one wrong.

Actually, it was quite the aftermath of a traffic accident here.

I know how you like to act like resident internet cop here. Maybe back it down a notch, 'k?

here are your pics














> OAKLAND, Calif. — *A gasoline tanker crashed and burst into flames near the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge on Sunday,*
> 
> creating such intense heat that a stretch of highway melted and collapsed.
> 
> ...


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

kasbah said:


> Nope.... you called that one wrong.
> 
> Actually, it was quite the aftermath of a traffic accident here.
> 
> ...



Act like Resident cop? 










I AM THE LAW.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Mr Miyagi said:


> *Pics* or


Nice try....got your glasses on?



Burned and melted like plastic. 8,500 gallons of gasoline hit it like a bunsen burner after that tanker hit a support of the highway. Driver going too fast.

Wow!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Act like Resident cop?
> 
> 
> 
> I AM THE LAW.


snort... well I'll believe you have pretensions of being the resident queen cop!

ga ha ha 



but on another note.... do carry on with wacky traffic crashes.

They were lucky that melted section didn't fall on someone.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

yeah i remember that like it was yesterday, i graduated from college the day of that accident, the connector which melted landed on top of the road i usually took to get to my parents' house. i was driving home after the grad party and saw that, did a triple take and was glad i wan't driving there anytime soon. 

they had it fixed within 30 days IIRC.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Bazooka said:


> They were lucky that melted section didn't fall on someone.


the area underneath is pretty deserted, theres a nearby rail yard and an industrial area thats pretty sparse - the cypress double decker freeway which collapsed in the 89 earthquake use to be there. 

it also happened at like 3am on a sunday, so the roads were pretty empty.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

And it was, you know, _on fire._


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> And it was, you know, _on fire._


Like that would stop your average gawker.... :banghead:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> Like that would stop your average gawker.... :banghead:


Exactly... I guess you are stating my point. I've seen more idiots running around accident scenes and it always amazes me that they get up close and in danger of something falling, running amok

:screwy:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

crash like a pro


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I always wondered how in the heck this happened so perfectly

Talk about balance


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

water snake


> What began as a $300,000 custom polished aluminum Cobra kit car has recently become the only special edition Cobra "Water Snake" in the world. The incident took place last weekend when the University of Texas in Arlington hosted their annual Texas Autocross Weekend. The event typically draws a large crowd of automotive enthusiasts. This year, the big splash was a very expensive and unique aluminum-body Shelby Cobra. UT Arlington student, Trent Strunk was on scene for it all and was able to provide a recap of the events.














> “I was there and he was actually showing up to the event,” Strunk stated. “The apparent story is that the throttle stuck which from my point of view is correct. We watched him come from a main road onto the campus street. I believe he was just going to do a fly by sort of thing, but the car came around and did several spins (during the whole time the engine was at full bore) before hitting a curb and flipping over eventually landing upside down in the creek.”














> One Jalopnik member’s comment sums it up best by stating, “This is a shining example of a tragic turn of events. Here's hoping those who witnessed it can reflect back upon it and use this experience to polish their own driving skills.”












Hope this wasn't posted already


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Having seen the Kirkham body repair thread I'm sure that ^ will actually buff out!  At least it won't go rusty...


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Apparently they chose bust!


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Apparently they chose bust!


That we did :laugh:
At least it wasn't my fault...


----------



## karolnajda (Dec 15, 2009)

Dayummmmm Son


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

MUST NOT STEREOTYPE..........................


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

that last post really killed me 

silly drivers with their automatics


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, that hurts to look at.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, damn. When the highway signs come down to greet you












Going out of your way to hit the highway sign...waaaaay out of your way


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

renngolf said:


>


damnit mom!


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

At least she didn't hit anything of value.


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Dubai Vol said:


> At least she didn't hit anything of value.


You mean at least her car wasn't valuable?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

> OAKLAND, Calif. — A gasoline tanker crashed and burst into flames near the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge on Sunday,
> 
> creating such intense heat that a stretch of highway melted and collapsed.
> 
> ...


Wow that guy messed up bad. That's up there for maximum amount of damage one person can inflict. 

I thought gasoline wasn't supposed to be able to melt steel or concrete? They were saying that jet fuel from the 9/11 airplanes that crashed into the twin towers couldn't possibly have caused the building to collapse because the jet fuel couldn't have melted the steel.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> I thought gasoline wasn't supposed to be able to melt steel or concrete? *They* were saying that jet fuel from the 9/11 airplanes that crashed into the twin towers couldn't possibly have caused the building to collapse because the jet fuel couldn't have melted the steel.



Here's your "They"


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> I thought gasoline wasn't supposed to be able to melt steel or concrete? They were saying that jet fuel from the 9/11 airplanes that crashed into the twin towers couldn't possibly have caused the building to collapse because the jet fuel couldn't have melted the steel.


It can't melt it, but it DOES weaken it by a very large amount. Strength varies with temperature, as everyone but a troofer loonie knows. Hot steel is weaker and can't support its design load. It's why there is insulation on steel beams in skyscrapers, to protect them from the heat of a fire. A jetliner full of fuel is a bit more of a fire than the designers planned for is all.


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2000)

RV trailer at drive-thru ATM takes out the building


----------



## Rex_WRX (Nov 24, 2009)

Astroboy said:


> RV trailer at drive-thru ATM takes out the building


2008.
:facepalm:


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

Deltac said:


> that last post really killed me
> 
> si*rr*y drivers with their automatics


FTFY


----------



## HerrGolf (Nov 30, 2002)

renngolf said:


>


You....BIIIIITCH!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I want to kill that lexus driver


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


HOLY CRAP he h looks liek he has no idea how the eff he got there 

how he escaped from this with all his limbs is beyond me


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Friend of mine took this while driving on a VERY windy stretch of road...
He told me the trailer kept wheeling, and the driver had to slow down..this game went on for a bit until a really strong gust pushed the trailer over the tipping point..my friend luckily caught the moment :laugh:










my friend then proceeded to pass him on the right :laugh:


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

wut


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

renngolf said:


> wut


I'd like to know the after story with this one


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

*~*



Deltac said:


> Friend of mine took this while driving on a VERY windy stretch of road...
> He told me the trailer kept wheeling, and the driver had to slow down..this game went on for a bit until a really strong gust pushed the trailer over the tipping point..my friend luckily caught the moment :laugh:
> 
> 
> ...


awesome shot.

Just at the right moment and not in the firing line for the ensuing smash-up

Wow~!


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Talk about bringing down the house























> Around 7:30am March 13th, a van crashed into 2400 Hennepin Avenue. Taking down then entire NE corner of the building.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

1992 in B.C.

lost it's brakes and crashed into a house


----------



## nosrednug (Nov 14, 2007)

^^ this looks way more A.D. than B.C.


----------



## brettnyt (Dec 20, 2005)

Barefoot_ said:


> And...........it's 8,000 gallons of printer ink.
> 
> Tractor trailer overturns, Peabody, Massachusetts


What can brown, blue, yellow, green, and red do for you?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

OMG I remember reading that in this thread back then, I was driving up 128 a few weeks ago and saw a slightly stained road, and thought of this thread


----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

Barefoot_ said:


> And...........it's 8,000 gallons of printer ink.
> 
> Tractor trailer overturns, Peabody, Massachusetts


wtf :laugh:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Barefoot_ said:


> *1992 in B.C.*
> 
> lost it's brakes and crashed into a house





nosrednug said:


> ^^ this looks way more A.D. than B.C.


yes... well, it's all about location rather than time.

Go West from the Windy City and then North a touch. You'll hit British Columbia. B.C.

:wave:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Bus just wanted to use the walkway


----------



## freedomperiod (Aug 22, 2009)

renngolf said:


>


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

It's a Lemans...not like it's a GTO...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

it's still a classic car, though. Was a nice one at that.

and..... moving on


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Lucian1988 said:


> i think this is actually a romanian truck... the TIR gave it away.. i take pride in my fellow romanians and their driving :screwy:


I thought the "RUS" right next to the TIR would give it away as a Russian truck. 

TIR Treaty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TIR_Treaty


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

That's messed up

New York. Check the last paragraph



> DAVENPORT, NY – A woman died Friday morning after a tractor trailer truck crashed into her home in Delaware County, New York. The truck accident happened on State Highway 23 in the town of Davenport. The area is in the central area of upstate New York, 55 miles south of Albany, NY and 128 miles northeast of Scranton, Pennsylvania.





> Shortly after 5:00 a.m. Friday morning, 61 year old Charles J. Harford of Binghamton, NY was driving a 1995 Freight liner tractor truck east on State Route 23, hauling a trailer loaded with large and heavy concrete forms. The concrete forms are used in construction.
> 
> As the truck driver was entering the town of Davenport he lost control of his 18 wheeler as he was attempting to take a left hand curve. The tractor trailer truck went off the highway on the east shoulder and crashed into a single story home and a parked vehicle at 10758 State Route 23.





> The truck collision destroyed the front section of the house and the front interior rooms. When the tractor truck smashed into the house the impact loosened the load of concrete forms on the back of the trailer and they fell into the home.
> 
> The home owner, 46 year old Rhonda Hitchcock, was asleep when the truck came crashing into the house. She was killed by the falling load of concrete forms, which apparently fell on her. She was pronounced dead at the scene. Ms. Hitchcock was a popular hairdresser whose salon was a short distance from her home.





> There were two other people in the house at the time of the truck accident, a woman and a five year old child. Some reports identified them as Ms. Hitchcock’s daughter and a grandchild. Emergency personnel treated the two at the scene and then transported them to an area hospital. There was no information on their conditions but it is believed their injuries are not life threatening.
> 
> The truck driver, Mr. Harford, and an unidentified passenger in the truck also sustained injuries in the truck collision and both were treated at the scene and then taken to the hospital. Their injuries are believed to be non-life threatening.





> The New York State Police out of the Oneonta station were at the scene of the truck accident. The preliminary investigation indicates that the truck driver failed to safely negotiate the sharp left turn on the highway which caused him to lose control of the tractor trailer truck. It is not known if the weather played a part, as it was clear but there was a significant amount of snow on the ground.
> 
> *According to NY State Police another tractor truck crashed into this same house back in 2000.*
> 
> Today’s truck accident remains under investigation.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

hi speed in Montana

sez it was a medical condition


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's your uniforms!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a semi that hits a guy mowing the lawn and then smacks a house in Texas

Sure seem like a lot of out of control vehicles running amok


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

UPS delivers


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


story?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Looks like they drove over that raised manhole cover thingy and hit it hard enough to set the airbags off.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

jettagli1991 said:


> Looks like they drove over that raised manhole cover thingy and hit it hard enough to set the airbags off.


exactly :thumbup:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

wow


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Deltac said:


> wow


ummmm.... gee. Is that a .....*cow.*...in the road? (4:17)

that is some mix of whack job driving.

nice find!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

^

Good Lord but that is a mess of nuttiness


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

audifans said:


> ummmm.... gee. Is that a .....*cow.*...in the road? (4:17)
> 
> that is some mix of whack job driving.
> 
> nice find!


hahaha I hadn't noticed it was a cow lazily sitting on the road...probably fell of a truck :screwy::laugh:


----------



## bob12312357 (Oct 23, 2009)

audifans said:


> ummmm.... gee. Is that a .....*cow.*...in the road? (4:17)
> 
> that is some mix of whack job driving.
> 
> nice find!


Yea, almost as bad as American drivers... Almost.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Deltac said:


> wow


heh... that cow looked it wasn't going to get up for anyone.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> heh... that cow looked it wasn't going to get up for anyone.


I don't think it could. Looked like it had been hit.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Another day.........another overpass


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Officer.....it wasn't my fault


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

1st you hit the house............then you burn it down















> Truck sets house on fire
> Blaze destroys home; man charged after being stopped in Pittsfield
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mk2-Dub-GLI (May 26, 2006)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> heh... that cow looked it wasn't going to get up for anyone.


laughed my ass off at that whole video


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

what the hell

7:04

Cab scoops pedestrian up on the hood / windshield and keeps driving for about 30 feet ????

geez




Deltac said:


> wow


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> what the hell
> 
> 4:54
> 
> ...


fixed!

this video should be called driving while asian  jk jk


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Wow... those RV's just crumble into nothingness


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> heh... that cow looked it wasn't going to get up for anyone.


Most of those videos were taken in Taiwan.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

RzinDubs said:


> Most of those videos were taken in Taiwan.


I don't care where it was taken, I don't think I'll ever drive anywhere in Asia after seeing that!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

This company drops stuff off at your door


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

not an accident.......yet

tree trunk spare


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Remodeling gone wrong


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Deltac said:


> wow


DWA also is there any sort of testing to drive over there like at all


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

$this happened in 2009 on the Autobahn 3 in Germany:

Click

A truck driver fell asleep, didn't notice the bridge in front of him was being prepared for tear down and thus missed the detour. There were only 4 concrete beams left and somehow he managed to slide on top of one without falling down and after 6 meters the truck finally came to rest, safely, on another part of the bridge that was not yet torn down.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

possible rozap


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I just hope to God this wasn't GPS talking


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like just a matter of time for this to wipe out a half dozen cars

:screwy:


----------



## DasHammer (Jul 21, 2011)

StormChaser said:


> possible rozap


The person with the camera turned the wrong way.
I guess many people do not understand physics.


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> not an accident.......yet
> 
> tree trunk spare


this is pure genius. i see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

more terrible driving compilations from Russia this time 

horrific


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Deltac said:


> more terrible driving compilations from Russia this time
> 
> horrific


So I take it that a franchise of bumper cars should do well as a startup enterprise in Russia.

Sort of let them get it out of their system before they try it the expensive way.

3 bucks an hour for the bumper cars

15 bucks per race per the racing go karts.

Lot less costly than takin' it to the streets.

Some of those characters looked like they never heard of the brakes or steering controls.

Thrillingly entertaining. Frighteningly jaw clenching.

youch!


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

renngolf said:


>


I don't get this picture, the car that hit the classics was a silver Lexus, and this woman is in a dark red/maroon vehicle. It just does not compute...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Are you sure it's not just the two people in red standing in the sun right next to the car reflecting?


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

Guidare a Napoli è una passeggiata a confronto... 

A lot of people in these vids seem to have won their license (if they have one) in some kind of bingo game...


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> Are you sure it's not just the two people in red standing in the sun right next to the car reflecting?


I'm not sure but the car would have to have a chrome or mirror finish to get such a clear reflection. I don't think a metallic silver would reflect so clearly...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

where exactly is the red you're seeing? The only part of the body you can see is the A pillar above the chrome trim, it has a red edge because of the way the camera captures the super bright light. The rest is interior or glass that is reflecting their clothing.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

MttMarx58 said:


> this is pure genius. i see nothing wrong with it.


The biggest problem in that video are the asshats staring at him and swerving around as he's just trying to get home. 

But I'll admit... he's going a lot faster than I would have in the same situation. +1 for using his hazards tho.... :beer:


----------



## ChrisTaco (Sep 8, 2009)

92skirmishgti said:


> I'm not sure but the car would have to have a chrome or mirror finish to get such a clear reflection. I don't think a metallic silver would reflect so clearly...


Trim around the door is chrome, red you see is reflected. It's a light colored paint, and I'm pretty sure the silver lexus you speak of.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Deltac said:


> more terrible driving compilations from Russia this time
> 
> horrific


I guess the Russians think that NASCAR tracks have been imported to their country and run
from one bit of pavement to the next. Talk about layin' a little metal on the next guy!



Full throttle seems to be the rule of the road and just bump aside whoever gets in your way (especially goes true for the big trucks)


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

I would think video catch cameras would be standard equipment in Russia.

Man, that is crazy stuff with those crazy Ruskies






Deltac said:


> more terrible driving compilations from Russia this time
> 
> horrific


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

effing bumpercars!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

lessee....

car runs into a piece of mining equipment and it's shovel (6:27)

right off the bat, semi drives a car further off to the right 09)

love the screams.... sounds like what would happen if you stepped on a mouse's tail


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Massive Attack said:


> not an accident.......yet
> 
> tree trunk spare


Haha, they did this on mythbusters


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

What the heck is wrong in Russia? Nobody cares?

Half those accidents were easily avoidable with some courtesy! :laugh:


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Now I know the true meaning of the name: Crazy Ivan



Highway to Hell indeed!!!!! (4:44)



(this is the first of the series)


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Iroczgirl said:


> What the heck is wrong in Russia? Nobody cares?
> 
> Half those accidents were easily avoidable with some courtesy! :laugh:


The Ruskies know how to work the loud pedal..............and that's about it.

Seemed like a lot of them were trying to drive flat out a lot of the time.......and not in control of whatever speed they were moving at either!

:screwy:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

> Ford meets lamppost in West Los Angeles on San Vicente Boulevard in the 1950s. Obviously a hard-hat area.


Youch!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Russian truck driving skills


----------



## BOOGATA (May 2, 2010)

*FV-QR*

never driving in russia WTF lol


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

BOOGATA said:


> never driving in russia WTF lol


no kidding!


Another Russian truck pulls a wheelie


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Jesarray said:


> Russian truck driving skills



Russian emergency brake


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

I loled at the bro rage at the end.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

renngolf said:


> I loled at the bro rage at the end.


My favorite comment from youtube = "After further review.........he was NOT kidding﻿ you."

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

On guard in Russia


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

In Russia, this is the breakdown lane!!!!


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Did some searching for other "Driving in....." videos.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

^

ga ha ha !!

Bammm!!!


"just like that ma'am, just like that"


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Howitzer bus crash


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

"I just needed a little lift"


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Massive Attack said:


> In Russia, this is the breakdown lane!!!!


I saw this exact same thing on my way home today, but with an SUV :laugh: I need a dash cam to take pictures of this stuff!


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

*I remember the one video from Bellbrook, Ohio*

http://www.salon.com/news/trending/2010/08/24/brennan_eden_ohio_car_crash

http://www.whiotv.com/news/24725811/detail.html


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Driving in snow in Russia?

Sno' problem



and yes.... he's moving right along with traffic. A little tilted to the right, but hey, what's a little truck overshadowing among friends, right?

D


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Lupo TDI said:


> $this happened in 2009 on the Autobahn 3 in Germany:
> 
> Click
> 
> A truck driver fell asleep, didn't notice the bridge in front of him was being prepared for tear down and thus missed the detour. There were only 4 concrete beams left and somehow he managed to slide on top of one without falling down and after 6 meters the truck finally came to rest, safely, on another part of the bridge that was not yet torn down.


still incredibly wild shot here.


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

Deltac said:


> more terrible driving compilations from Russia this time
> 
> horrific


This looks a lot like Florida drivers.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

skillz I tell ya.... takes real skillz


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> skillz I tell ya.... takes real skillz


trying to grind his car? :laugh:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

"Special Delivery"


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Can someone who has either been or lived in Russia educate me on whats going on??

It just seems like no one cares and complete disregard for traffic laws. 

:beer:


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Hi rates of alchoholism combined with relatively recent widespread personal Motor vehicle ownership?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

From my one week I spent in a post-soviet union country I observed that the streets were built before cars, they were built at the times when people were using horses. So the buildings etc are much closer than they are in America and the sidewalks are wider. So cars have to park on the sidewalks and it isn't unusual for a car to drive on the sidewalks. The center line really doesn't mean anything. It's just like a tidal wave of traffic when the light turns green. They cross the center line to move around slower vehicles even when there is oncoming traffic and the oncoming traffic is supposed to yield. So for the most part it works just fine, but sometimes vehicles are colliding.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

> *A HEAVILY pregnant woman said she was thinking about her unborn baby in the terrifying moments after a truck ploughed through her Gippsland house. * Megan Davis, who is seven months pregnant, and fiancé Adam Fielding were asleep when in the Loch home when they heard a massive crash about 3.40am.
> The couple were horrified to find a truck had ploughed through their home and missed them by only a narrow margin.
> They escaped otherwise unharmed in the only room left standing.
> Ms Davis, a retail worker, said she initially thought the noise was an earthquake.
> ...


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TwVO734AW4

"I know I don't fit here but I'm just gonna settle right in"


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

This still cracks me up that he is driving this rig like this.

Course, it sounds like a crack-up is what awaits in just a few moments


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

KamelReds said:


> Did some searching for other "Driving in....." videos.


1:19, rule number one when cornering a CRX. DON'T LIFT!


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

*Car Slammed From Behind while Driver is Looking under the Hood in Russia*





( accident at :18 )



World Car Fans said:


> Just a few days ago road side cameras caught this agonizing collision on a Russian highway.
> 
> Just before crossing the Krasavinsky bridge (over the Kama River) this motorist along with a passenger has engine failure and ends up stranded in the middle lane as traffic passes by at speed. Instead of pushing the vehicle to the side of the road, the driver decides to open the hood and take a look - a potentially fatal mistake.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Behind what used to be called the "Iron Curtain"


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Just like a dog treeing a squirrel


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Can you give me some help me with my door?


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ha! I saw something like that happen on my street


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> 1:19, rule number one when cornering a CRX. DON'T LIFT!


He did even worse: he hit the brakes. Moron.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

just trying to get into the basement here


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> 1:19, rule number one when cornering a CRX. DON'T LIFT!





TurboMinivan said:


> He did even worse: he hit the brakes. Moron.


What would you have done? Plow the rear end of the slower/stopped car in front of you? Yeah much better result.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Burnitwithfire said:


> What would you have done? Plow the rear end of the slower/stopped car in front of you? Yeah much better result.


If he didn't panic brake and used the lane to the right, he might have been fine. But can't fault someone for panicking and not looking when they are coming up that fast on stopped traffic.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Cement truck plows *thru *the house


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Burnitwithfire said:


> What would you have done? Plow the rear end of the slower/stopped car in front of you? Yeah much better result.


Why do people take things so literally? Or is it just lost in translation you being from QC and all?


----------



## kOnwater (Feb 7, 2010)

In some countries, such as Brazil, there are cities where it is safer to go through the red light than to stop and wait. Might explain some of the crazy things we are seeing in here.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

And our driver of the year is..........FLATTOP


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

^^ I bet that truck driver needed new underwear after that one


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

How is that just hanging there?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

QUIRKiT said:


> Did some searching for other "Driving in....." videos.


I've seen some of these vids before, especially the famous one with the girls pulled over and the semi careening into her car. I've always been mystified that the cops acts like it's planned. I wonder if she still got a ticket...

Pedi cabs are plague of our cities. This isn't Mumbai; either take a real cab, the bus, or walk. These slow moving wooden boxes choke traffic in congested, touristy areas and there's nothing remotely safe about them - belts, structural materials, or even helmets. 
I've seen groups of bros riding in them after Cubs games...my generation makes more and more sense each day...........


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

MikkiJayne said:


> How is that just hanging there?


negative sphincter pressure.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

This happened this morning in Texas.... woman (who is a lawyer) decided to turn left in between the orange cones in a construction area where they had just laid out some fresh concrete.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks like they have a concrete case against her......... YYYYYYEEEEEAAAAHHHH


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> Looks like they have a concrete case against her......... YYYYYYEEEEEAAAAHHHH


----------



## MarksManB (Jul 2, 2002)

ZombiePunk said:


> This happened this morning in Texas.... woman (who is a lawyer) decided to turn left in between the orange cones in a construction area where they had just laid out some fresh concrete.


It's true then: Everything is bigger in Texas... even the a-holes.


----------



## justinfl (Dec 10, 2004)

http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/17/a-truck-dangles/


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

MarksManB said:


> It's true then: Everything is bigger in Texas... even the a-holes.


Hey now... .Dallas is the home of them.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> How is that just hanging there?


seems the dump body is up against the bridge and preventing the flip of the chassis into the abyss.

Since the wheels are hung on the edge, it sort of balances out



Hanging by a thread is what it amounts to


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

^Yep. Reminds me of those pull-up bars that just sit on the top of your door frame and the weight rests against the sides of the frame. Getting a truck in that position is probably a one in a million shot though


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Jesarray said:


> Since the *single tire, being pulled off the rim* are hung on the edge, it sort of balances out


Fixed,  the truck is only being held up by whatever is directly on the inside of the guardrail.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

ZombiePunk said:


> This happened this morning in Texas.... woman (who is a lawyer) decided to turn left in between the orange cones in a construction area where they had just laid out some fresh concrete.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

So what happens to a car when that happens? If they don't get it out, it'll be stuck and ruined when yanked out right? Even if they got it out while wet, all that concrete on the underside will be very bad, unless they manage to hose it off quick?


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

paul_shark said:


> IIRC a power line was on the ground and the black Volvo didn't see it or couldn't avoid it and rode up the wire. I wouldn't think they're that strong. I'd guess the silver car hit the pole first, knocking the line down, then along came the Volvo.


More than likely they were phone lines, when you look at telephone pole the phone lines are the lowest, then cable TV, then power. Unless they are really small like 24 pairs or smaller phone and cable lines are not self supporting, that means that before the phone line goes up a 3/8" wire rope called strand gets run, jacked tight with a 5 ton hydraulic hoist, and then clamped to each pole.

The cable is then lashed to the strand with what's basically galvanized mechanic's wire. As long as the tops of the poles don't break out I'm not at all surprised that you could hang a car from a phone line.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Whoopsie!!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

whoa!!!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> whoa!!!


Medic!!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

expensive


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Some people are so goddamn stupid it's a wonder they can **** and breathe at the same time.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Balderdash said:


>



Saturn Lady is at it again!:laugh:


----------



## wESTsAEED (Aug 31, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1733620-MY-GTi-is-tottalled...


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

How in the world?












Bangkok


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Jesarray said:


> How in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost made it.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Right side weight counterbalance in the back with the wheel?


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

New York driver this time


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

In for more of all of this. opcorn:+:beer:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Jesarray said:


> How in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Neat


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

They just can't seem to stay on the road


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

hoo boy!


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> expensive



Ha does the license plate say ban?!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm hoping the car inhabitants lucked out on this one


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Guess he ducked!





I hope he did

That would be something having steel coming at you like that


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

MikkiJayne said:


> How is that just hanging there?


You know the phrase "there are no atheists on a sinking ship", well this guy said the **** out of his prayers.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> Guess he ducked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youch!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

It's wacky... at the car dealership


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Wow... just nailed it!!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> hoo boy!


the rest of the story














> Excavator arm is made of hardened high-strength steel, the bridge is made of hardened concrete. Who will win?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Seems to be a popular maneuver


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

He got a haircut


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Aww, Man!!

Yikes


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

follow up shots


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I can't imagine what it's like to go from 60-0 in 10 feet or less.


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

Bodacious said:


> I would think video catch cameras would be standard equipment in Russia.
> 
> Man, that is crazy stuff with those crazy Ruskies


I drove in Moscow once, for 20 minutes. It was nerve-wracking and I had to let a native Russian take over.


I've driven in the UK, Italy, and all the big cities in the U.S. except L.A. And thought I would be up to the challenge.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Ga ha ha. She faces criminal charges...



> *Driver 'flipped the bird,' loses control of car*














> A 23-year-old driver who lost control of her vehicle after she "flipped the bird" at another driver Monday in Pierce County could face criminal charges, according to police.
> 
> Washington State Patrol spokesman Trooper Guy Gill said the driver, who is from Tacoma, could be charged with reckless driving for causing an accident that sent her and two other women to the hospital with minor injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## pwn4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


> Ga ha ha. She faces criminal charges...


About 2 miles from me. Its all the rain that makes us agitated...:facepalm:


----------



## A4Smith (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow... Be careful out there.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

"We're just going to take this nifty shortcut here"


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

these dump trucks


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Classic


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

jeff james said:


> Classic


 Can you imagine driving a truck and having this happen?! I would have immediately poo'ed everywhere


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

The irony is strong with that one. Notice he hit the sign in the breakdown lane. 
That means, something probably happened to cause the bed to go up accidentally, he 
realized it, and in pulling over to fix it, caught the sign. Doh! 
If he'd stayed in the driving lane, probably would have been OK. 

ian


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

A trifecta 

 



> Niagra County Sheriff's Department officers examine a flatbed towing truck that drove into a swimming pool in Lockport Thursday. Police said that the Buffalo-area tow truck driver was *juggling two cell phones, texting on one and talking on another*, when he slammed into a car, sideswiped a house and crashed into the swimming pool.














> LOCKPORT, N.Y. (AP) -- Police say a Buffalo-area tow truck driver was juggling two cell phones -- texting on one and talking on another --* when he slammed into a car, sideswiped a house and crashed into a swimming pool. *
> 
> Niagara County sheriff's deputies say 25-year-old Nicholas Sparks of Burt admitted he was texting and talking when his flatbed truck hit the car Wednesday morning in Lockport.
> 
> ...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

'k 


"Here's your windows....here's your doors.... 

Where do you want 'em? "


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Fully loaded truck ... no brakes.... takes out a house


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Headed for the hospital 

 












> Happened on US HWY 52 North Bound, in Forsyth County, North Carolina, Of course the make is a chevy type ambulance pass through cab. vehicle ended up in the median. Story is that the *driver had been up for close to his shift (24 hrs) and fell asleep*. Only minor injuries, all treated and released.


----------



## ejhess (Jul 18, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> "We're just going to take this nifty shortcut here"


 Too Euro


----------



## capn (Feb 19, 2004)

Seeing all those compilations just reinforces the fact that I want the loudest freaking horn I can stuff into my car.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

ejhess said:


> Too Euro


 He decided that he wasn't low enough.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Lucky dude 

Passes out due to a heart condition, shoots across 3 lanes of traffic and almost impaled by a pole


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Driving skills abound here.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

After you, Alphonse 

:screwy:


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

I think he took it for a spin


----------



## B_artman (Jul 28, 2001)

BumpSteer said:


> Lucky dude
> 
> Passes out due to a heart condition, shoots across 3 lanes of traffic and almost impaled by a pole


 
A kid in my highschool wasnt so lucky in a similar accident.. impaled and dead at 17 after his budy went over a curb, walkway and into a chainlink fence like the one in the pic. To this day I cringe thinking about it.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Just like a can-opener


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Lucky SOB! 





















> "For an unknown reason, that Volkswagen lost control and collided with a transport truck, which was carrying two trailers of gravel. The transport truck, as a result of that collision, lost control and rolled on its left side onto a silver Honda vehicle," Const. Michel said.


 News clip 

:beer: 
G


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like he flattened the bridge


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

oof!


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

kowabonga said:


> Looks like he flattened the bridge


 At first I was thinking semi truck rock crawler experiment here. The wheel is turned at the perfect angle for the photo


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

marc123 said:


>


  wankles don't have Vtak????


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Coming into Smiley's Pub


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

.LSinLV. said:


> wankles don't have valves????


ftfy


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

StormChaser said:


> ftfy


 yes they do.....scraper valves.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope he wasn't just following his GPS and not paying attention to the road


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

that back rim is destroyed!


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

That picture has so much win.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

As the sign says:

"Takes you beyond talk".....................waayyyy beyond


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Marine traffic?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Blunderbuss said:


> As the sign says:
> 
> "Takes you beyond talk".....................waayyyy beyond


I guess they didn't have much trouble calling the police.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> I guess they didn't have much trouble calling the police.


Bonus points if the driver was on their phone as this happened.

"Sorry, you're breaking up... I think I need a new phoOH MY GOD NEW PHONES"


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Nothing like a cement truck to make you realize how small regular cars are


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Somebody please explain this ^


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Headed for disaster


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

First you hit the bridge.

Then the bridge falls on you.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Classic shot


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


holy smokes!!!!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That really sucks... (it was the crane fixing the National Cathedral after the earthquake). Imagine being in the driver's cab, trapped 50 feet up!  How do they fix that? Tilt it back up? The hydraulics won't work without the engine running and the engine is at 90 degrees so it won't run. And trying to lift the boom would potentially cause the cab to rotate and fall to the left or right?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

This thread makes me want to stay away from other drivers.......waaaaay away


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> How do they fix that?


Cut it up. I bet its just scrap now.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

This one still amazes me


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

Wasn't that the one carrying a rock in his trailer and it wasn't chained down properly


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> Youch!


That'll ruin your day

smack!


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Wow... just wow. How tall is that thing? Don't they have sensors for something like this?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

^

A thrill a minute on the way down


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


> ^
> 
> A thrill a minute on the way down


atleast all those cars broke its fall. :laugh:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

and the reason she crashed the FJ?



> A Hendersonville woman has been charged with careless and reckless driving after she ran off the side of Mountain Road Monday, struck some mailboxes, hit a utility pole and then a tree before overturning and landing right-side up on a motorcycle and the porch of a house.
> 
> *Yi Han Mee said she was reaching for a dropped cigarette at the time*, said N.C. Highway Patrol Trooper M. Burnette. Mee, who was driving a 2007 FJ Cruiser toward 25 North, also faces a charge of driving left of center.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> That really sucks... (it was the crane fixing the National Cathedral after the earthquake). Imagine being in the driver's cab, trapped 50 feet up!  How do they fix that? Tilt it back up? The hydraulics won't work without the engine running and the engine is at 90 degrees so it won't run. And trying to lift the boom would potentially cause the cab to rotate and fall to the left or right?




Crane recovery usually works by using one or more larger cranes.

Check out the huge lattice boom crane on the lower left.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Bazooka said:


>


You park your BMW motorcycle all the way in front of the porch so nobody can mess with it, and you put a cover on it and someone lands a car on top of it. Amazing!


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Wow... just wow. How tall is that thing? Don't they have sensors for something like this?


News said it was 500 feet. It went over during a thunderstorm. A day or two later two recovery workers were hurt trying to either dismantle or right the thing.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

> Oh man. Please tell me I'm dreaming!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Not pictured (can't find a pic): the recycling truck that was tooling down the freeway with its bin jacked up in the air:screwy: that hit the sign.

Hyundai driver was injured but nobody killed.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

gti_matt said:


> Not pictured (can't find a pic): the recycling truck that was tooling down the freeway with its bin jacked up in the air:screwy: that hit the sign.
> 
> Hyundai driver was injured but nobody killed.





> The California Highway Patrol let traffic back onto northbound Interstate 805 just after 11:40 a.m. All northbound lanes had been closed since about 7:35 a.m., when a container truck knocked an overhead freeway sign across traffic lanes just before the Mesa College Drive off-ramp.
> 
> The accident brought traffic to a standstill and caused a backup through central San Diego into National City. When it became clear that it would take several hours to clear the roadway, the California Highway Patrol set up traffic breaks to force vehicles off the freeway at Murray Ridge Road and Interstate 8 in Mission Valley.Witnesses said the truck, which was carrying a CalPac Recycling bin, was traveling with the bin fully raised 29 feet in the air when it went under the sign. The bin hit the steel sign, which weighs about 17.5 tons, and knocked it off of one support pole. The sign came came crashing down on a Hyundai Elantra sedan, which was partially crushed. A Volkswagen Jetta behind the Hyundai was not able to stop in time and crashed into the sign, witnesses said.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Jesarray said:


>


so..........

getting out of that car must have been interesting......and dicey


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> You park your BMW motorcycle all the way in front of the porch so nobody can mess with it, and you put a cover on it and someone lands a car on top of it. Amazing!


close...BMW look-a-like. Kawasaki Concours 14....


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

EdRacer71 said:


> close...BMW look-a-like. Kawasaki Concours 14....


hahaha nice one


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Tight fit


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

> Car on balcony.pic





jeff james said:


> so..........
> 
> getting out of that car must have been interesting......and dicey


Good thing it's a hatchback! 

:beer:
G


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


>


well balanced


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

they kinda fold up like a house of cards


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

kasbah said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

lessee

sign say three meters

"I wonder how much a meter is?"

Yikes!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

kasbah said:


>


Hi this is car 55..umm, we're in a truck!


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

audifans said:


>


A) you're from Hood River - Full Sail Brewery FTW!!! I love that stuff, have been there a few times. Beautiful little town.

B) Pretty sure that photo is from a military base, I think Aviano. They've been doing a lot of construction the past decade and all their gates are identical to that one.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm just wondering how he got this far?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Trying to pull it out got the heaviest wreck available pulling wheelies










the only way to get it dislodged was to have the wrecker pulling while the trucker floored it in reverse


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The angle dropping down into the dip could be such that the truck's roof didn't hit the bridge until after the front started going up the other side (hence no damage on the leading edge of the trailer). That would have to be a pretty lucky coincidence of angles, truck height (just an inch or so below bridge height), and speed (it got wedged in there like a doorstop! )


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

geez....

another 6 feet and he woulda made it.

Course the cargo is completely wasted as well as the vehicle


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

marking his territory


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

wow... these just keep comin'!

they must think it's a limbo stick


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

D_B_Jetta said:


> Lucky SOB!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on a side note, that Honda looks really good "slammed."

:facepalm:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

kinda nutty

Frank Lloyd Wright wrecked his Cord by driving into a *PARKED* bread truck


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Classic!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

whooooooooops!



That's the last straw

I'm thinking a lot of drivers completely forget what kind of load they are carrying or that it's even above their own head

:screwy:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

ok... now....

Eleven Foot ... Three Inches....

Uh... we're screwed


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

omoderncultureo said:


>


wow


----------



## roadrage81 (Aug 8, 2009)

Terandyne said:


>


Let's just do the tango, and no one will notice the car hanging around!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Balderdash said:


> wow... these just keep comin'!
> 
> they must think it's a limbo stick


He wins!



(no wait, he's touchin' the ground so... loses.... )


----------



## NotLowEnough (Mar 23, 2011)

Cousin lost control of his Sierra 2500 in the mountains. No injuries.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 6, 2001)

Lightnin' said:


> wow


Some of those were even dated September, 2011. Crazy! 

:screwy:


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

jeff james said:


> I think he took it for a spin


That belonged to my buddy mike. He and passenger were very drunk. Lucky to have survived with minor injury


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

..Derek.. said:


> That belonged to my buddy mike. He and passenger were very drunk. Lucky to have survived with minor injury


Your buddy mike is a dumbass.


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

FlybyGLI said:


> Your buddy mike is a dumbass.


Agreed.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Man, I sure don't want to be around this bowling ball coming at me


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

lil' thumper said:


> Man, I sure don't want to be around this bowling ball coming at me


Having that fall on you is just about as bad as a whole load off a logging truck bust the chains and drop on you.

sort of fills up the car, so to speak


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep

That's a lucky dog all right!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Yep
> 
> That's a lucky dog all right!


Wow.....I really wonder what the full story is on this one because there's a lot going on in this picture. My guess....driver of the truck hit what ever object he hit that tuna canned the box, then freaked out and tried to back out as fast as he could and backed into the back of the Caravan.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Folds like a house of cards


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


>


sort of hanging by a thread there


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess driving and reading don't mix

(he's stuck....)


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Pullin' a wheelie in a semi












> A truck travelling on Highway 99 has struck the 152 Street overpass.
> 
> According to Deas Island RCMP, the tandem gravel truck was northbound on the highway when the incident occurred just before 2 p.m. Monday. The vehicle lost its load in the impact, which lifted the cab's front tires off the highway.
> 
> According to one witness, the truck's front trailer tipped upwards about a kilometre south of the overpass, spilling gravel onto the highway.* While the driver reportedly slowed and attempted to right the load, passersby questioned why he did not stop to address the problem before impact.*


Sounds like a reasonable question


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

:what: Remind me to stay off the roads in Russia.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

Crash Ninja


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

One thing I've gotten from these foreign compilation videos is, passing in the oncoming lane is FAR more common elsewhere than it is here, and turning left from the right lane is some sort of acceptable elsewhere too.


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Rav_VW said:


> :what: Remind me to stay off the roads in Russia.


If you are a Slav, Russian or not, in addition to a recessive expression of alcohol-dehydrogenase, you get a gene that makes Vodka (Raki, Shlivovitza, etc.) part of your metabolism. There may be shortages of bread, clothing, toilet paper, but if you take away vodka and cigarettes you get revolution, from the Caucasus to the Adriatic

Life is cheap over there, most people at 40 look like Americans in their 80ies.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

Disclamer: This video is pretty disturbing.(What no fire extinguishers in Russia?)


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> One thing I've gotten from these foreign compilation videos is, passing in the oncoming lane is FAR more common elsewhere than it is here, and turning left from the right lane is some sort of acceptable elsewhere too.


Yep, cursing a lot in heavy traffic too, opening window, shouting. Take a close look at car in an average parking lot in E Europe and you rarely see one without a dent.

I have been all over, and although Americans don't think much of their fellow drivers i have to confess as a foreigner i find them the most civilized and polite drivers, with one exception, total disrespect of pedestrians. 90%of the times i stop and politely wave to someone waiting to cross, i get the bewildered look (is he trying to trick me and run me over?) on the face and great hesitation, often i have to wave several times.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

EvilGTI said:


> Crash Ninja


Why is there exicting music like something exciting is about to happen? I was expecting like a congo line of Asian girls to come by with checkered flags and this guy was going to ride his motorcycle doing a wheelie fighting people by whacking them with the flattened front tire. Instead they stand around doing the old King of The Hill "Yep that's one crashed up motorcycle alright." and just leave it there.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Rav_VW said:


> :what: Remind me to stay off the roads in Russia.


yikes!


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

EvilGTI said:


> Disclamer: This video is pretty disturbing.(What no fire extinguishers in Russia?)


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


> Headed for disaster


rather close on that one, or at least gives one pause getting out of the truck


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


> :what: Remind me to stay off the roads in Russia.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

Seriously...some of those Russian drivers are just terrible...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Titled as "Poland", mostly about cars and a funny video


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

and.........


comin' thru!!!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Rav_VW said:


> :what: Remind me to stay off the roads in Russia.




@ 2:49...OUT THE window!!! remember to always wear your seatbelt.


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

.LSinLV. said:


> @ 2:49...OUT THE window!!! remember to always wear your seatbelt.


@7:58 is the real, wear your seatbelt... Father AND son.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

BumpSteer said:


> and.........
> 
> 
> comin' thru!!!


that gal on the crutches is lucky


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


>


I think getting out of that car in that state of affairs would be rather interesting.

I'd be afraid the whole thing would drop and take me right thru the fence!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Jesarray said:


> Pullin' a wheelie in a semi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these shots continue to amaze me


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


> Folds like a house of cards


that is a pileup.


a lot of these old accidents look like a train hit them


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Who ordered the sand?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

marc123 said:


> Who ordered the sand?




This could have ended up MUCH worse.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


"... had a blow out sled into the crub hit 2 fents 2 burshes 4 brick ..."


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

yikes


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Guess a ko3 was too much turbo for her.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

parking brakes are good, m'kay.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Preppy said:


> parking brakes are good, m'kay.


wow....


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

After watching all these videos, I have decided to purchase and install continuous loop recording camera in my car. Just in case some moron decides to plow into me. I will have proof for my insurance company!:thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

kasbah said:


>


good lord


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I love how he kept on going to push the car to the side of the road. He combined the actual accident and clearing the scene into one smooth action.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Saw this in montreal today
The bus backed up into 6 cars




























Sorry for big pics


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

big pics are great pics

thanks for posting
!


:thumbup:


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

vasillalov said:


> After watching all these videos, I have decided to purchase and install continuous loop recording camera in my car. Just in case some moron decides to plow into me. I will have proof for my insurance company!:thumbup:


Me too! I've actually gone as far as shopping around for some, they're not too bad in price.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Saw this in montreal today
> The bus backed up into 6 cars


The bus is saying "sorry"!

hah.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

QUIRKiT said:


> Me too! I've actually gone as far as shopping around for some, they're not too bad in price.


I see Vasillalov created a thread for that very purpose

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5447156-Recommendations-for-on-board-camera

complete with this link with DIY install step by step

http://legacygt.com/forums/showthread.php/step-step-installation-dashcam-part-3-94785.html?t=94785


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Bazooka said:


>


Optional tow hook.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


The emoticons seem strange. I wonder if this is a theatrical production... And the user has only uploaded 1 video


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


I bet his Mom was SO MAD.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Titled as "Poland", mostly about cars and a funny video


I heard enough KURVA'S to believe it's polish :laugh:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Just the thing for a pole vaulter


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I think this qualifies as wacky.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

^ why don't you remove that. 


Really, really awful 

:thumbdown:


----------



## backseatdelete (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont know if this is rozap, but here..


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

The knock out video has a link to a site calling "www.poundingoutrandoms" or something. If that's anything like I'd guess - f_ck those guys. Talk about trash that needs to be cleaned off permanently.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

izzo said:


> JDM tow hook.


 FTFY


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

omoderncultureo said:


>


 I can't believe that guy that went into the engine can still walk! 
You'd think being taken out at the knees would cripple you. Unreal.


----------



## Qaabus (Jan 6, 2005)

Was tempted to post these in the 'Fall thread'.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

looks like Rotterdam


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

omoderncultureo said:


>


 yikes 

and he just comes back up on his feet?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


sometimes accidents are just plain funny


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

kasbah said:


>


That's wacky!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

and................... 

in the back seat here...

make that the trunk area....







> Amazing when you see the damage and learn that the 55-year-old woman who hit the three-point buck that jumped onto Interstate 5 had only minor abrasions.
> 
> The incident happened about 9:40 a.m. when the Lacey woman was traveling south near Sleater-Kinney Road. The buck ran across all the northbound lanes and jumped over the jersey barrier in front of her car.
> 
> ...


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

mmmmmm! Fat duck!! SUPRISE!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Ipods and hoodies are a dangerous combination! 

:beer:
G


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

geez!



> driver was believed to have been texting when the incident occurred. What’s more amazing is that no one was killed. Thankfully there was only a driver in the vehicle and no passengers.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> geez!


yikes!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## backseatdelete (Sep 12, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

bumpin' it

opcorn:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## DelawareDub (Jul 28, 2011)

.LSinLV. said:


> mmmmmm! Fat duck!! SUPRISE!


repost, its on the first page


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## CWDave (Jul 9, 2009)

Happened yesterday down the road from my house on I-85 @ ****ar Tent. 80,000lbs slab of concrete vs Silverado. Locked down the interstate for most of the day since there was construction blocking any and all traffic:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

DelawareDub said:


> repost, its on the first page


of the internet....


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

DelawareDub said:


> repost, its on the first page


I realize that, but I was hungry for it again.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

not sure if real... but looks real nuts!


----------



## DelawareDub (Jul 28, 2011)

If its shopped it is a decent one, its hard to tell


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Tree trimming service


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Off one road and falls on another


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

audifans said:


> and...................
> 
> in the back seat here...
> 
> make that the trunk area....


Nice job grandma! You bagged a buck.


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

Sent from a Mo'Pho' via Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

Post fail.

4 car accident i worked. This was 2 of them.









The other 2

















Sent from a Mo'Pho' via Tapatalk


----------



## DelawareDub (Jul 28, 2011)

How?


----------



## slavik19 (Feb 9, 2010)

CWDave said:


> Happened yesterday down the road from my house on I-85 @ ****ar Tent. 80,000lbs slab of concrete vs Silverado. Locked down the interstate for most of the day since there was construction blocking any and all traffic:



your from charlotte?
yikes!


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

mitcompressor said:


>


Reminds me of the pigeons from Finding Nemo.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

R-Dubya said:


> Reminds me of the pigeons from Finding Nemo.


:facepalm:


----------



## ajghsng (Feb 21, 2009)

seagulls.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

R-Dubya said:


> Reminds me of the pigeons from Finding Nemo.





ajghsng said:


> seagulls.



No pigeons, just like this is a unicorn.




:laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

R-Dubya said:


> Reminds me of the pigeons from *that Nissan Commercial*


y'all are fixxin the wrong part of the statement. :beer:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

audifans said:


>



Cars below certainly took a hit. It's a wonder the truck just didn't sail right out the building


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

heh... sez he lost control... I'm wondering whether he ever had any control. 
Runs the salt truck right thru the wall.


----------



## Fireblade RX-7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> R-Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of the pigeons *from that Nissan Commercial*
> ...


Finding Nismo?


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I just want to know why all these people have video cameras on their windshields?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

V10 too much to handle? Happened today in Helsinki, Finland.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

^



Jedidub said:


> I just want to know why all these people have video cameras on their windshields?


heh.... not quite sure, but it helps with insurance claim and right of way proof. I'd sure as hell love to see a video of this Audi going down


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

if you are already to that point damage is done you might as well keep going lol


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Jedidub said:


> I just want to know why all these people have video cameras on their windshields?


Because the people without cameras in their windshields can't make YouTube videos...

:beer:
G


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Powderkeg said:


> I'd sure as hell love to see a video of this Audi going down


That immediately brought the ending of this to mind.




The Audi (male) driver's preliminary explanation was that he mixed up pedals.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

heh... that's great

the fun starts at 6:57 in this embedded one longer version


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


> heh... that's great
> 
> the fun starts at 6:57 in this embedded one longer version


I remember cringing when I saw them tearing up that beautiful BMW sedan, I've always liked the looks of them, and they were new then... to my everlasting regret, instead of buying one then, I bought a Mercedes... that must have been, what, 13-14-15 years ago? Ahhhh, Hollywood... :banghead:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Lightnin' said:


> heh... that's great
> 
> the fun starts at 6:57 in this embedded one longer version


Love how the wheels change at 9:16.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Yep, bowels would be emptied. I puckered just watching that truck come at me.


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Yep, bowels would be emptied. I puckered just watching that truck come at me.


They got very lucky there!


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


yikes!!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Good Lord!


----------



## backseatdelete (Sep 12, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


i was waiting for this :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Truck crashes full of bees.

They decide to move


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

so, semi-serious question, if the truck with their hive crashed, but most of them survived and were set free, will they all go and die now since there is no hive?


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Poor bees.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> so, semi-serious question, if the truck with their hive crashed, but most of them survived and were set free, will they all go and die now since there is no hive?


a shoot from the hip answer

Swarming is a natural process and hopefully, the queen will up and move the whole bunch if she is able



> When your bees actually swarm you will see a large cloud of
> 
> active bees flying around the hive within about a 10 foot space in every
> 
> ...


http://www.backyardhive.com/index2....articleid=11&Itemid=56&pop=1&page=0&no_html=1










Just a thought. Jennifer here may be attempting to get them into a hive (boxes on the ground).
Note the smoker available to help sedate the bees


----------



## mad max001 (Jun 28, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


This happens quite alot. I've red about a similar accident a few months ago. Some guy drove down a stairs because that was the direction his GPS told him to go.


----------



## 5050punk (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

^

Nice... kinda used that berm as a ski jump to launch a perfect shot



Newark... by the way














5050punk said:


>


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

I post car accident pictures on my business facebook a few times a week. I recently came across this thread, and it has been an awesome resource. Thanks!

www.facebook.com/statestreetspine


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, Doctor of Chiropracty!

So many times the outcomes of these "events" are pretty awful.

This XTerra owner was lucky to get out alive (minor injuries)

I don't know what it is about trucks and getting out of control. Too fast?

Inattention?

Lousy results. It'd be nice to put a leash on some of these characters. The consequences of heavy metal at speed is catastrophic












This was are a multitude of truck interactions

Yikes! 

Failure to yield



> at half past noon, a B & B Forest Products logging truck driven by Matthew Grossman failed to yield right-of-way to a dump truck while making a left-hand turn from a logging road. The dump truck was operated by town of Indian Lake Highway Department employee Steven Cannan.
> 
> 
> Shaunna Meyers
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

aftermath of above


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

uh... whoa!!!























> "The problem of Bridge Strikes has now reached epidemic proportions in the UK costing millions of pounds for Bridge Inspection Fees, Trailer Repairs and Court Fines imposed on Drivers for imperiling the Railway,"writes Mike. *"The zenith of this Bridge Strike problem occurred on 11th October 2011 in Canada,* when a Driver hauling an over-height Tracked JD Hydraulic Excavator hit a Railway Bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

It's Yikes!

The Prequel


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Bringing the bridge down on yourself

Driver not so lucky on this one

Yikes!


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

That Bronco is ridiculous. How does that seem like a good idea?!?!?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. too much too funy


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Special Parking Skills



Nutley... where ever that is

(edit: New Joisey)


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Door to door delivery of your kids


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

aftermath of Nutley


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Continuation of a theme

If there is a bridge to drive under...............somebody is gonna hit it!












description: Driver didn't realize the bridge was so low


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

While we are on the subject of WTF?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

"Pole dancing"





















> A 20-foot gate pole impaled a car on Sunday on the Olympic Peninsula, badly injuring a 9-year-old boy.
> 
> The driver didn't stick around for his son to be treated a hospital. He jumped out of a car and ran in Port Angeles.
> 
> ...


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

fail post on my part

Funny stuff


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i loled with every post... again! :laugh:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Man, there is just chaos all over the place here.

The bridge fell on both trucks.... wow


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

_"Friday morning around 8:15 a.m. Deputy Casey Burnham said Justin Maunder missed a stop sign on French Prairie Road in St. Paul. It was foggy at the time and Maunder’s Mazda 3 ran straight into an empty trailer being pulled by a semi-truck.

The Mazda got lodged under the trailer. Burnham said the truck dragged the car for nearly 600 feet with Maunder inside before the driver could bring it to a stop."_


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Lucky guy



> He was cited for not stopping at the stop sign and drove himself to a hospital. Deputies say Maunder was spared from major injuries because of his seatbelt and side airbags.
> 
> "This might be a good day for him to consider buying a lottery ticket," said traffic safety Deputy Casey Burnham in a news release.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Absolutely idiotic.

:screwy:


----------



## lrgskate (Mar 9, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> Absolutely idiotic.
> 
> :screwy:


:what:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Airborne craziness


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Massive Attack said:


> Airborne craziness


Chevrolet Traverse?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

The wheels make me think Silverado, Tahoe or something. Yikes.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

how can a tahoe fit in that space?? :what:


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

2.0_Mazda said:


> how can a tahoe fit in that space?? :what:


by shoving a school bus up its ass.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

School buses are just havin' a field day

Dec. 14


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I guess you can't win 'em all


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Massive Attack said:


> Airborne craziness


More to it as well.








Story said it was a pickup truck.

ian


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Talk about a trainwreck of factors.



> Teenage driver of the truck between bus & semi was texting prior to accident. (cell records showed he* texted 11 messages within the 10 minutes prior to the crash*
> 
> AND
> 
> School bus drivers were following too close & their brakes were bad.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Daemon42 said:


> More to it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep....Z71 decal visible on the side there, and being that it's six lug, not a Colorado/Canyon.



Lightnin' said:


> Talk about a trainwreck of factors.


Link to the article? If the driver of the truck isn't dead he should definitely lose his license, and whomever the bus company is should be heavily fined for putting school buses on the road with bad brakes.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh, the pickup driver is definitely not living...........along with a student

http://www.seattlepi.com/business/a...xts-in-11-min-before-crash-2399192.php#page-2



> The board says a 19-year-old driver was texting just before his pickup crashed into the back of a tractor truck, beginning a chain collision. The pickup was rear-ended by a school bus, which in turn was rammed by a second school bus.
> 
> The pickup driver and a 15-year-old student on one of the school buses were killed. Thirty-eight other people were injured in the Aug. 5, 2010, accident near Gray Summit, Mo.





> The board said the initial collision in the Missouri accident was caused by the inattention of the pickup driver* who was texting a friend about events of the previous night. *The pickup, traveling at 55 mph, hit the back of a tractor truck that had slowed for highway construction. The pickup was rear-ended by a school bus that overrode the smaller vehicle. A second school bus rammed into the back of the first bus.
> 
> 
> Investigators also found significant problems with the brakes of both school buses involved in the accident.
> ...


----------



## TASVW (Nov 20, 2006)

I think this calls for school bus ban. They're obviously not safe for occupants and other vehicles on the road...make little obese fuc*ers walk.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

2 of them crashed into each other at a rural intersection near my house. It was a 2-way stop, and one idiot driver thought the other was slowing to let her cross. She was not. They're 55mph roads too- luckily nobody was seriously hurt, but someone definitely got fired.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

the pickup driver was no doubt a morAn, but if he crashed into the semi....and the bus rear-ended both of them, how exactly is that the pickup driver's fault? i'm sure there's more to the story but, as presented, the bus driver appears to share some of the blame here...


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

omoderncultureo said:


>


They drive like god damned idiots. I laughed hysterically at the camera cars rear ending others.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> the pickup driver was no doubt a morAn, but if he crashed into the semi....and the bus rear-ended both of them, how exactly is that the pickup driver's fault? i'm sure there's more to the story but, as presented, the bus driver appears to share some of the blame here...


The story quoted above says the pickup driver was texting someone at the time. 

Haven't noticed that detail in the various other stories about it.
http://articles.nydailynews.com/2010-08-05/news/27071814_1_truck-driver-bus-tractor-trailer
http://articles.sfgate.com/2010-08-06/news/22205859_1_pickup-truck-bus-face-charges
http://m24digital.com/en/2010/08/05...uck-left-two-dead-and-50-injured-in-missouri/

ian


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

bigdreamssmallwallet said:


> They drive like god damned idiots. I laughed hysterically at the camera cars rear ending others.


THAT
WAS
AWESOME!!!!!!

P.S. Vad sees this, he will be pretty unhappy cuz all of the LADAs destroyed.

I can't lie though, idiots CAN NOT drive - and even if that may be a bad thing, BOY HOW HAPPY I WAS TO SEE CRETINS DESTROY THEIR NEW CARS DUE TO STUPIDITY!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## NEP (Sep 12, 2003)

ironic


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Tight Parking.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Driver thought he was on a skateboard


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I know Saab has pretty much gone belly up, but this is ridiculous!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Gettin' a bird's eye view


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The Russian video... can someone explain this? I don't understand 75% of the crashes. They just don't even try paying attention. They purposely pull out in front of people, wow!


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> Gettin' a bird's eye view


check out that mad tyte emmkay one yo!


----------



## Theclayman (Apr 11, 2008)

Powderkeg said:


> Absolutely idiotic.
> 
> :screwy:


This car must be a FRS/BRZ/86


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> The Russian video... can someone explain this? I don't understand 75% of the crashes. They just don't even try paying attention. They purposely pull out in front of people, wow!


Just a guess


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

arethirdytwo said:


> The Russian video... can someone explain this? I don't understand 75% of the crashes. They just don't even try paying attention. They purposely pull out in front of people, wow!


the revange of the driver at 3:08 was brutal


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Bodacious said:


>


By the look of he hood on that truck that isn't the driver's first rodeo.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

You're our Number One... and I'm up your number Two


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

Russian Video:

Do all cars in Russia have cameras or something?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Cooper323 said:


> Russian Video:
> 
> Do all cars in Russia have cameras or something?


Because in Soviet Russia, car watches you crash.


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cooper323 said:


> Russian Video:
> 
> Do all cars in Russia have cameras or something?


There is a lot of insurance fraud in Russia. People even throw themselves at cars and then try to claim money from the driver's insurance company. Cameras are a good to defend yourself against those false claims.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> The Russian video... can someone explain this? I don't understand 75% of the crashes. They just don't even try paying attention. They purposely pull out in front of people, wow!


Oh dear, now I want to get a dash cam. So many of these accidents (esp people suddenly turning left from the right lane and stuff like that), you would hope the person at fault is honest enough to acknowledge their responsibility. Yet, I doubt it happens. 

All right people, which dash cam should I get? Cheap but reliable enough?


----------



## marc123 (Feb 2, 2011)

Not technically an accident but it's from a Russian dash cam:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^^

:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## bob12312357 (Oct 23, 2009)

Seki said:


>


I know I shouldn't say they deserved it but Darwin must readjust his aim a little...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Probably a repost.... but pretty wacky.... 

..........running ahead of the bumper car


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

not "traffic" per se... but really wacky


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Reposted....but I still think this one is pretty awesome












> How the driver was fortunate enough to survive this freak accident is beyond us. Apparently the crash occurred in Washington State, where this lucky driver fell asleep behind the wheel of his Chevy Suburban and ended up colliding head first into the guard rail. It immediately penetrated the passenger side of the SUV, through the motor, passenger seat, and out the rear window.
> 
> Somehow it didn’t even touch the driver – not even a scratch. He was cited with careless driving, but we’re sure he learned a big enough lesson waking up and seeing 90 feet of guard rail through his car. What a story to tell your grandchildren huh? Drive through a guard rail and live to tell the story. Make sure to check out the rear photo of the accident – it really puts it into perspective just how bizarre this was.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

that was close...


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

dont know if rozap or not but this happend about 2 miles from where i live, the driver survived with no injuries and it was all caught on a cop cruiser cam


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

seroki said:


> dont know if rozap or not but this happend about 2 miles from where i live, the driver survived with no injuries and it was all caught on a cop cruiser cam


It is a MIGHTY rozap.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

TaaT said:


> that was close...


That was a quick reaction



TaaT said:


>


Insane


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

bob12312357 said:


> I know I shouldn't say they deserved it but Darwin must readjust his aim a little...


uhh, not knowing why the car was spinning out of control kind of makes the Darwin comment a bit presumptuous. But holly crap they flew out the BACK WINDOW :laugh:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Bodacious said:


>


Is that megatron peaking down?


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

Not wacky, but local. Sad day in the EMS family in our area...

http://www.wset.com/story/16463305/two-dead-from-accident-on-route-20-one-in-hospital


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

pole vaulting, mercedes style


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

A.Wilder said:


> uhh, not knowing why the car was spinning out of control kind of makes the Darwin comment a bit presumptuous. But holly crap they flew out the BACK WINDOW :laugh:


Not being buckled in is what makes them Darwin candidates.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Speedy delivery

Came close to flattening woman inside


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Is that megatron peaking down?


Beat me to it!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

That Gif animation makes it look a lot faster than it really was.
Here's the vid.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

A.Wilder said:


> uhh, not knowing why the car was spinning out of control kind of makes the Darwin comment a bit presumptuous.


:screwy:

Not wearing seat belts makes the Darwin comment entirely appropriate.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## protzler (Aug 8, 2001)

IC AI said:


> All right people, which dash cam should I get? Cheap but reliable enough?




Here you go. Not really cheap, but...

http://gopro.com/


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

You gotta be kiddin' me


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Daemon42 said:


> That Gif animation makes it look a lot faster than it really was.
> Here's the vid.


That's even more awesome in real time!


----------



## Polskie Ogorki (Dec 18, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


This is my *biggest* fear when driving through thick fog/snow. It's a horrible feeling waiting for something to come out of the fog in front of you and not wanting to slow down too much because you don't know whats behind you.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Polskie Ogorki said:


> This is my *biggest* fear when driving through thick fog/snow. It's a horrible feeling waiting for something to come out of the fog in front of you and not wanting to slow down too much because you don't know whats behind you.


Any time you drive on a highway there are always "packs". Just avoid the pack and drive alone. That might mean driving slower or even faster than the pack. It depends on your equipment. If you have the proper equipment you can drive more safely at 60 MPH than they can at 30 MPH and then you'll be far enough ahead of the pack to avoid a pile-up. If you're driving on summer tires in the middle of a pack like this video it doesn't matter how good you're driving skills are because you're going to get rear ended. I'm not talking about "WOT because 4WD" either because obviously it doesn't help you stop or turn. In this situation I would've slowed way down and just let everybody pass me because there is no visibility and this is out driving the headlights. That should be obvious. At some point the pile-up stopped because people eventually slowed down to a safe speed and were able to stop even in this poor visibility. You should be able to determine that safe speed regardless right?:snowcool:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

whacked


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Chinese version of Wacky


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kasbah said:


> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q111/dpg2006/Bizarre%20Crash/bizarre_crash_005.jpg


 Poor VW singlecab.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> Poor VW singlecab.


it kinda looks like he mighta gotten off rather easy though, all things considered


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

And..... an accident waiting to happen


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Jesarray said:


> You gotta be kiddin' me


That's pretty stunning.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Guard rails and cars. Whadda combo


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

geez... that's rough


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Jesarray said:


> And..... an accident waiting to happen


They see me rollin'.......


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

jettagli1991 said:


> They see me rollin'.......


classic.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

and......unhurt by crash. Missed his head by less than 6 inches.

Ecstasy and alcohol


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Z car shovels 'em outta the way


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

heh....


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Interesting

I never noticed, but there are still people in the vehicle


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

and.......minor injuries!




> A 17 year old kid flipped a 1988 Ford T-Bird going over 100 mph jumping a local bridge called "Thrill Hill" on a dare. His two cousins and two friends sustained only minor injuries! 17 year olds think they are invincible. The newspaper said he flew 68 feet over the ground before landing.


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Oopsies ... the Fail has arrived.


----------



## 44stella (Jul 19, 2009)

abawp said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_*SURPRISE!!!!*


special dewivery


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Very lucky on this one....except for the trucker



> Firefighters look over the remains of a car near Buellton on Thursday. With Port Hueneme Seabees' help, a mother and her two daughters were rescued from a BMW teetering on a bridge after a gravel truck rear-ended the car, then plunged into a creek, killing the trucker.
> 
> Read more: http://www.vcstar.com/photos/galler...ve-family/35753/#section_header#ixzz1jfIbpQuf
> - vcstar.com























> The forklift holding up the car was operated by Seabees on their way home to Port Hueneme.























> Truck driver who perished after hitting family's car and plunging from bridge... as rescuers reveal 10-week-old baby slept through entire accident
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ornia-bridge-pictured-time.html#ixzz1jfJiRCnq


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Yikes



anyone know how to imbed non youtube in TCL?

http://www.break.com/index/woman-gets-run-over-by-car-2188688






Woman Gets Run Over By Car


----------



## Manoly (May 13, 2011)

Not the best thread ... Kinda makes you think though... Drive safe!


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

I fully expect this scene to be repeated in Seattle today since they are getting the Snowmaggedon
(at least for Seattle standards.....and driver skills... as well as hills)

Metro's motto in Portland and Seattle during this time..........."we'll get you there!"

right!


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Guy died...

http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...-dead-a-day-after-colliding-with-backhoe.html


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a red honda up there. All three were basically minor injuries

Fort Worth


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Guess he took the bridge down with him


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

My friend caught this a few minutes ago (11am).


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll just put this in here... 

Lost control in the Petrified Forest

Barely stopped in time


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

^^ 1:11 :d


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> :screwy:
> 
> Not wearing seat belts makes the Darwin comment entirely appropriate.


yeah, because Russia is a leader in safety and has seatbelt laws for ancient cars


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Somehow this deserves a caption


----------



## DelawareDub (Jul 28, 2011)

Silly Toyota, only hondas can do that


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

jpr said:


> ^^ 1:11 :d


Holy sphincter tightening, Batman!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

faceplant


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Clench inducing moment, no doubt.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Front










Back


----------



## koza (Feb 27, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## koza (Feb 27, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## koza (Feb 27, 2004)

Ford Mondeo
High Speed was the cause.
2 dead, 1 survivor thrown out of the car upon impact with the tree.


----------



## koza (Feb 27, 2004)

For reference:
Ford Mondeo:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

pre-crash photo


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, it was a perfect landing!




























They took it down with a crane


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

The cops sure do seem to go thru a lot of cars


----------



## lagunaroone (Jun 15, 2003)

Hungarian gypsies... :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


> The cops sure do seem to go thru a lot of cars


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## canadrolla (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Needed to get closer to god.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

Seki said:


>




Story?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

92skirmishgti said:


> Story?





> The word "miraculous" scarcely describes the survival of a Santa Maria, California police officer who wrapped his Ford Police Interceptor around a tree Sunday morning. It's what the local Police Chief calls the "worst accident he's seen in 35 years."
> 
> Sunday was a busy day for the members of the Santa Maria Police Department, starting with a police chase that resulted in a stolen car crashing into a first grade classroom of a local school. But that's not where this amazing crash happened.
> 
> ...


http://jalopnik.com/5585735/what-a-police-car-wrapped-around-superman-would-look-like



> JUL 13, 2010 12:00 PM


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Seems like once the car started bending, the door blew open and he was just shoved out by the pole. Lucky the door let go.


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

That is one lucky cop! (person)


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

Seki said:


>



Very cool, but a repost.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

So you are driving along in your Volvo feeling safe behind a truck loaded with masses of steel bars. Volvo S40 crashes into truck. Bundles of steel bars crash through the windshield, exit on the other side of the car............


...................Do you live???




























you walk.....











the driver and his passenger “literally ducked for safety” and survived with minor injuries.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

That is insane!!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Climbin' the roundabout


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Elbowing his way to see who can get ahead


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

TopDown_ said:


> Climbin' the roundabout


 Ouch ... how did he f*ck that up so bad? Forget he had a trailer? :facepalm:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What happened to those two guys above? Did his turbo suddenly spool up? It looks like he had a spooled diff that snapped. That car just dove left HARD.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

If you follow the link in the description to the "original vid" they claim that they were just 
cruising along, and the guy tapped the gas and broke the tires loose on wet pavement. 
Says he has a Vortech supercharger though, and they don't make any significant boost 
unless you downshift and get the revs up, so unless he was just "cruising along" in 
3rd gear, I don't buy it. 

ian


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Massive Attack said:


> Ouch!


 

I would love to hear the explanation to his boss on how this happened. And then to car owner


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Lightnin' said:


> Somehow this deserves a caption


 Does America really have vortex bottle beer?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

"uh, boss?.... I, uh, didn't exactly get to the fire on time."


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

TopDown_ said:


> So you are driving along in your Volvo feeling safe behind a truck loaded with masses of steel bars.


 Who feels safe behind that? I'd pass that at the first opportunity to do so.:screwy:


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> I would love to hear the explanation to his boss on how this happened. And then to car owner















gti_matt said:


> Who feels safe behind that? I'd pass that at the first opportunity to do so.:screwy:


 You better not get a Scion FRS then, because you could dead. 

:laugh:


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Does America really have vortex bottle beer?


 Yup. Is it any good? Nope.


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)

seadoo2006 said:


> Ouch ... how did he f*ck that up so bad? Forget he had a trailer? :facepalm:


 I cannot speak for what he did. But I actually recently got my CDL and I have to tell you, driving those ****ers is a talent that no one besides the truck drivers understand. But this is a little extreme. Late for his delivery? :laugh:


----------



## Peanut Butt (Jan 20, 2012)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Does America really have vortex bottle beer?


 This is solely a marketing gimmick. Companies present two choices, 1. Continuously improve your product, or 2. Continuously improve/change your packaging. Ponder on which decision they are focusing on. :beer:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

I still think this one is pretty funny


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^ That shot is wonderful haha


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

Bodacious said:


> I still think this one is pretty funny


 My ex-gf took that pic. It's on Scottsdale road in front of the Penske Auto Complex


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

..Derek.. said:


> My ex-gf took that pic. It's on Scottsdale road in front of the Penske Auto Complex


 I love that TCL has connections like this. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow. Very 'Final Destination'! 

:beer: 
G


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


 Ouch


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Now *that* is wacky.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

lil' thumper said:


> "uh, boss?.... I, uh, didn't exactly get to the fire on time."


 IIRC, they were coming down a hill and the brakes failed and i think one or two of the Firefighters died.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

That door swinging open! No way that didn't lead to a hospital visit, WOW.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Oh, man.... 

Talk about gettin' hung up


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


>


 I could not imagine what my reaction would be if I came around a corner to see this.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

^ 

yikes!!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

> The tractor-trailer that was nearly blown over the Harry Nice Bridge yesterday was caught in a severe thunderstorm that brought wind gusts of nearly 60 mph.
> 
> At the time the UPS rig was blown over, nearby weather observation stations reported wind gusts had topped out at 58 mph, said Stephen Konarik, meteorologist with the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Hanging off I-65 


Indianapolis Near Meridian Street


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Another Indy dangling truck 












> A semi truck hangs off a bridge on Indiana 67 and the Muncie bypass just outside Muncie, Ind. after crashing with a car.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

And then there are the idiots who want to create problems 














> Driver in dramatic crash faces DWI charge, Fort Worth police say
> By Domingo Ramirez Jr.
> [email protected]
> FORT WORTH – A 25-year-old Fort Worth man was under guard at John Peter Smith Hospital on Thursday after police say he caused a dramatic crash on Interstate 20 by pulling in front of a tanker truck.
> ...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thats me, drilling the gas tanker.I do this for a living. I will post more on the next one. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Just Whacked!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Just S'Whacked!! 

100 mph... stone wall... yikes


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Beemer....... comin' thru for a latte


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Absolutely crazy


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

well...you pay the launch fee.......you get launched!!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


>


 You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Tight squeeze


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Terandyne said:


> well...you pay the launch fee.......you get launched!!


 
Maybe that's if you don't pay the launch fee. 

-GP


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

The ultimate expression of: 

"I can't wait for a latte"


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

mitcompressor said:


> Just S'Whacked!!
> 
> 100 mph... stone wall... yikes


 This is literally down the street from my house. Im in EG all the time. If i remember correctly the driver survived and killed his GF in that accident. wall is still Fed up to this day. ill go grab a picture today or tomorrow.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


  you can actually see someone ejected and the SUV land on them!


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

I know this is quoted from the 2nd page... But I was stationed as Seymour Johnson AFB NC, (yes that's the real name)and the same thing happened. The kid fell asleep as the wheel... He was killed. I remember going out to the scene shortly after it happened. It was crazy. Weird I stumbled across this on here. 


I can't link the pic, but Its the one with the F15 on top of the cop car. Sorry


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

DubGirl13 said:


> you can actually see someone ejected and the SUV land on them!


 Actually, i believe it didn't land on him, but just in front of him, then tilted, but rolled back, narrowly avoiding falling onto him.


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


>


 Up in the canyons there are always those huge boulders that just look like they want to come down. Safe to say after seeing this I'm not taking a canyon drive any time soon.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

mitcompressor said:


> The ultimate expression of:
> 
> "I can't wait for a latte"


 These events are pretty common. I keep thinking the car must be wanting to get in where it's warm! 

just crazy.....Are drivers just all on or all off the gas or just can't seem to muster up the strength to work the brake pedal?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

well... sometimes the old ones driving just can't keep the wheels on the ground 

70 years old here.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

There is one thing in common with boat ramp failures.. Someone always has a camera.

Youtube is FULL of these.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> well... sometimes the old ones driving just can't keep the wheels on the ground
> 
> 70 years old here.


70 years old with multiple spatial relationship problems..



> "The car has got wedged inside the window. There is quite a lot of damage but it is cosmetic, not structural.’’
> Ms Harris said had the accident happened moments later more school children would have been in the area and the car had only narrowly missed a pole.
> Sofia’s Pizza House owner Ray Rayden, across the road from the accident, said he had been told by a witness that the *woman was driving the wrong way down Plenty Road when she saw oncoming traffic and tried to swerve into a service lane.
> But instead of the hitting the brake, he said it appeared the woman had accelerated.
> ...


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

And ......it appears we have achieved maximum penetration


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Back story....





> Things started to go wrong for 62-year-old Leszek Stepien when his truck broke down. Cunningly,* he decided to use his horse to tow the vehicle to the garage for repair, while he steered.
> 
> Unfortunately, he had drunk so much he couldn't steer straight. *
> 
> ...


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


I read about this on a russian forum.
There was a wife and infant daughter, returning from hospital in that car.
All lived with no injuries.
The incoming car was driven by a drunk.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Blunderbuss said:


>


Overall I'd say the horse looks pretty pleased with the situation.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

*Man Crashes Lamborghini Aventador Overnight In Houston*


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder how fast you have to be going to get this far under the bridge?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

SlavaKM said:


> I read about this on a russian forum.
> There was a wife and infant daughter, returning from hospital in that car.
> All lived with no injuries.
> The incoming car was driven by a *russian*.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

V ScruB said:


> This is literally down the street from my house. Im in EG all the time. If i remember correctly the driver survived and killed his GF in that accident. wall is still Fed up to this day. ill go grab a picture today or tomorrow.


other way around, he died, she didn't. 

http://www.wpri.com/dpp/news/local_news/south_county/fatal_car_crash_east_greenwich_20090718jb


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Puts his weiner into a house


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Decided to show off and AWD donuts didn't quite go as planned.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Bodacious said:


> Puts his weiner into a house


Bad things happen when you put your weiner in the wrong place


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


> Bad things happen when you put your weiner in the wrong place


Not always true.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Bodacious said:


> Puts his weiner into a house


It looks like they tried to put their fat weiner in a tight place.

Otherwise known as playing hide the sausage.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> One southern Wisconsin homeowner is probably not in love with the Oscar Mayer wiener. The famed hot dog's Wienermobile crashed Friday into the deck and garage of a home in Mount Pleasant, about 35 miles south of Milwaukee.
> 
> Police said the* driver was trying to turn the Wienermobile around in the driveway and thought she was moving in reverse. But she instead went forward and hit the home.* It sat in the driveway as if it were stuck in the garage Friday afternoon.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> The Oscar Mayer Wienermobile may be the most unique and recognizable vehicle on American roads, but even a 7,000-pound hot dog can spin out of control on a patch of ice. The 27-foot-long rolling tribute to pig lips and chicken necks lost its footing and spun into an embankment on highway 15 in Pennsylvania on its way to Penn State for a recruiting visit. Neither of the two women riding in the flailing frankfurter were hurt in the incident, and a tow truck was able to get the over-sized sausage back onto the road.
> 
> We're not sure how fast the *two women were driving the Wienermobile when the spin-out occured, *but this incident only proves that even giant wieners can benefit from stability control.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## UndercoverDub (Jan 19, 2010)

keep em coming


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

omoderncultureo said:


>


What in the world was going on at 1:30?

Road rage chasing each other even during the crash?

And for that matter 2:30 was pretty strange as well

I mean a car totally out of control comes down the street and you just happen to have a camera out.

Wow... several like that actually.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

TopDown_ said:


> What in the world was going on at 1:30?


Looks to like me Saudi "drifting" gone wrong.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

I tell ya...

I really need to make a withdrawal!!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> I tell ya...
> 
> I really need to make a withdrawal!!


I've heard of a run on the bank before... this is ridiculous!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

They were playing GTA on the couch when this stolen vehicle crashed right thru the wall


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Just plain freaky

yowza










and


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Run into by..

......you guessed it. A drunk driver


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

In...... and out


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

She'd do anything for a Big Mac

Took "Drive Thru" literally.


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

lil' thumper said:


> She'd do anything for a Big Mac
> 
> Took "Drive Thru" literally.


Generic joke about a toyota being unable to stop


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Some kid decided to put a drive through into the post office here over the weekend...










http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2012/feb/12/vehicle-crashes-through-front-window-of-branch/


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

GIFSoup


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


The Inbetweeners is hilarious.


----------



## .:Rchild (May 24, 2005)

Massive Attack said:


> not an accident.......yet
> 
> tree trunk spare


rrrrggg pirate trailer


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Had to pull this up again but in '04 does anyone else notice the fact that there are two people one of which is a little kid holding a balloon?! Watch it fly away. That is terrible but also creepy and movie like. 



ashi said:


> crazy


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Plan B: Dave decides to start a door to door bus service


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Now which one is the brake pedal???


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

BumpSteer said:


> Now which one is the brake pedal???


^That's one way to clean the garage.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

"Close Shave"


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, this driver is certainly "whacked". In the head.












> Woman in 9-vehicle crash near Northgate had 'paranoia'
> Melanie Ann Lind "had audible hallucinations and extensive paranoia" after she was pulled from a vehicle that had been reported stolen from Hertz Rental Car at Seattle-Tacoma International Airport, according to the statement, outlining the police case against the woman.
> 
> By Sara Jean Green
> ...


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

City Wrecker driver wrecks the wrecker

City fines the *building owner!!*












> Things went from bad to worse for Ian Cotterell. When a runaway tow truck owned by the Boston Transportation Department crashed into his Roxbury, Massachusetts, apartment building, the damage done was bad enough. To add insult to injury, the very next day, Ian *Cotterell was cited by Boston for “structural defects” after the city tow truck crashed into it.*
> 
> The city tow truck caused the damage after the driver indicated that the brakes failed. It severely damaged a Toyota Camry, then rammed into Cotterell’s 17-tenant apartment building. *Now the city is charging him for damages the city made to his very building, despite the fact that no one is currently in the building in question. * Fumed Cotterell, “It’s unfair; the code violations I have because the truck made them!”
> 
> “Because it’s a city vehicle, the rules don’t change,” said Boston Transportation Department commissioner Thomas Tinlin. He added that the driver in question had a good driving record and added, “We don’t want to start using words like blame and who’s at fault until the outcome of the investigation is completed.”


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> City Wrecker driver wrecks the wrecker
> 
> City fines the *building owner!!*


i hate my state 

ohh a truck hit your building here is a ticket for the building being unsound now


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

hoo boy...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

the story..

http://news.providencejournal.com/breaking-news/2012/02/providence-ri---67.html



> A state police cruiser that was responding to a 911 medical emergency call Saturday shortly before 3 p.m. from a motorist on Route 95 north, near the Thurber's Avenue curve, was rear-ended by a Ford Ranger pickup truck and slammed into car of the distressed motorist.


bit no damage to the back bumper of the cruiser? hmmmm.....


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> bit no damage to the back bumper of the cruiser? hmmmm.....


I bet it was a hit and run :laugh:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> the story..
> 
> http://news.providencejournal.com/breaking-news/2012/02/providence-ri---67.html
> 
> ...


well, bumpers don't always look torn up in a situation when you get "bumped" from the rear.

They are intended to give quite a bit

A closer shot might show it better.

At any rate, quite a dramatic shovel nose crash


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


> I bet it was a hit and run :laugh:


Sounds like the story happened as depicted. Regardless of the visuals from across the highway shot of said bumper



> State Police tell Eyewitness News that the driver of the Nissan SUV had stopped and called 911 for some kind of medical issue. A trooper responding to the scene was changing lanes to come up behind the Nissan in the breakdown lane when a *Ford Ranger pickup in the low-speed lane rear-ended the cruiser.*
> 
> The impact caused the cruiser to hit the Nissan from behind and wedge underneath it.
> 
> Everyone involved - one adult and one child in the Nissan, the trooper, and *two people in the pickup - was taken to the hospital for non-life-threatening injuries. *The trooper has already been released.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

A.Wilder said:


>


oops... sorry to crash the party here.

Buzz Killington, indeed.



Do carry on.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

They obviously needed to make the sign bigger


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Jesarray said:


> hoo boy...


That's definitely made using footage from the first Beverly Hills Cop movie.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

jettagli1991 said:


> That's definitely made using footage from the first Beverly Hills Cop movie.


The footage of the guy sleeping has reflections of a city in the window, the Bronx maybe?, but the footage of the wrecks are not downtown.:laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That's from Everybody hates Chris, so I'm sure the Beverly Hills Cop footage is a joke


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

That's crazy awful.

and super lucky



> Amazingly there were *two passengers in the back seat *at the time of the crash, and somehow both were able to avoid getting hit by the guad rail.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Hoo boy!!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Squeezing into tight spaces.

Pretty slick parking job


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

kasbah said:


> Sounds like the story happened as depicted. Regardless of the visuals from across the highway shot of said bumper


found a better shot...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


> found a better shot...


Hey... nice sleuthing to find that shot.

I still figure the RI patrol car got tapped and shoved. Why else would they have sent the two in the pickup (that rear ended him) to the hospital. Would love to see the front of the pickup involved.

Anyway... nice detective work.

In other news. Car is rail roaded... literally


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> That's from Everybody hates Chris, so I'm sure the Beverly Hills Cop footage is a joke


Probably- I haven't seen the show to know. By comparing the two, it looks like they used outtakes of the BHC chase. Great, now I want to watch that movie again.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

jettagli1991 said:


> Probably- I haven't seen the show to know. By comparing the two, it looks like they used outtakes of the BHC chase. Great, now I want to watch that movie again.


Damn, the lights on the cop cars roofs are HUGE!!!


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

izzo said:


> Damn, the lights on the cop cars roofs are HUGE!!!


Those are Michigan's calling cards ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_State_Police#Unique_lighting


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Another shot of that Buick and the guardrail.

Yes... Two in the backseat got out fine.

Wow


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Riding the rails


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

mitcompressor said:


> Riding the rails


One  is not enough!


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

More on the rails theme


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ poor Kubica


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Good Lord. I didn't know you could fit something like that thru both ends.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

mitcompressor said:


> Good Lord. I didn't know you could fit something like that thru both ends.


that's what she said ...


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Log Truck Meet House - House Meet Log Truck*










Story @ http://www.kanerepublican.com/content/driver-hurt-log-truck-hits-destroys-house


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Preppy said:


>


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

ok... so 2 vans carrying University of Washington students on the way to a conference pull alongside each other on the highway. ......


.........and collide??

What the hell?



> wo vans carrying about 20 University of Washington students to a conference collided on a central coast highway Friday, injuring four students, two seriously, the California Highway Patrol said.
> 
> The vans were driving south side by side on U.S. 101 near Bradley in Monterey County when they crashed into each other around 12:30 p.m., Officer Joel Newby said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Well I guess they don't have to go far for a checkup


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

omoderncultureo said:


>



Something very bad was about to happen at 2:50


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Daemon42 said:


> Something very bad was about to happen at 2:50


And it did...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ving.-The-next-dead.-Eye-opening-crash-on-cam


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

> This has to be one of the worst wrecks I have ever witnessed. Last year while shooting pictures on a "dream car tour" we got caught in an epic storm that came through very fast and made conditions extremely unsafe. Unfortunately this happened while we were driving down the Palisades Parkway in New York. The car lost control and flew off the road, went down a huge ditch, hit some trees, ended up flipping and coming to a rest. The crash mangled the car to a point where nothing could be salvaged.
> 
> This should serve as a reminder to always drive safe and compensate your driving for the conditions.
> 
> Thankfully no one was killed in the accident.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

> This has to be one of the worst wrecks I have ever witnessed. Last year while shooting pictures on a "dream car tour" we got caught in an epic storm that came through very fast and made conditions extremely unsafe. Unfortunately this happened while we were driving down the Palisades Parkway in New York. *The car lost control* and flew off the road, went down a huge ditch, hit some trees, ended up flipping and coming to a rest. The crash mangled the car to a point where nothing could be salvaged.
> 
> This should serve as a reminder to always drive safe and compensate your driving for the conditions.
> 
> Thankfully no one was killed in the accident.


More like; *The driver* lost control of the car. The car itself has no control. It is an inanimate object.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

spockcat said:


> More like; *The driver* lost control of the car. The car itself has no control. It is an inanimate object.


what about hydroplaning?


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

same applies though

its a machine conducted by a person, that persons talent apparently reached tipping point


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Those seem like completely incompetent tow truck operators. 
What a couple of clowns... could they have made a larger mess?


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

Deltac said:


> what about hydroplaning?



how about slowing the eff down when there is standing water.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Deltac said:


> what about hydroplaning?


Not a good excuse. The driver should have known that his tires are summer performance tires and he would have control issues in heavy rain. Similar to people who drive on summer tires when it is snowing.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## UrlorJkron (Apr 17, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Those seem like completely incompetent tow truck operators.
> What a couple of clowns... could they have made a larger mess?



What more could they have done? The car was already mangled and covered in mud. Only part they seemed to have trouble with was flipping it back over so it would be more secure on the truck. They managed to improvise though.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

renngolf said:


>


Not for the squeamish. Was actually referenced a few posts up. There's a whole separate thread
for it. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ving.-The-next-dead.-Eye-opening-crash-on-cam


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

Daemon42 said:


> Not for the squeamish. Was actually referenced a few posts up. There's a whole separate thread
> for it.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ving.-The-next-dead.-Eye-opening-crash-on-cam


Oops. I looked back a few pages in this thread to see if it was posted. Wasn't aware of the thread :beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

^guy dancing out of the way :laugh:


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Just happened here in Sao Paulo. The couple that was in the Mitsubishi ASX did not survive


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Guess they meant it.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Probably seen this before, but rather notable for just sheer idiocy (plus I love the multi perspectives)

Sure did a number on that counter... and then continue to spin the tires

Almost like they wanted to escape out the glass on the other side of the room


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh it's Broke Back all right!

I wonder if they have truck chiropractors


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

no brains.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Bazooka said:


> no brains.


That is older than the Internet.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

guess you'll have to sue me

post one up, Dr. Izzo

Here's something different.






Man survives


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Comin' thru!!!!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

These dash cams seem to get just the right moment.

well lit road, good focus... ouch!

hit starts at :15


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

BumpSteer said:


> These dash cams seem to get just the right moment.
> 
> well lit road, good focus... ouch!
> 
> hit starts at :15


Great video title is great: "ดูทีวี คลิปวีดิโอ ซิ่งรถเก๋งตัดหน้า สิบล้อชนยับเยิน"


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Just taking the Audi for a "spin"


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

Crazy thing about this, is a friend pulled up to this on the freeway last night, and no one was in it or around it. Completely abandoned. :screwy::sly:


----------



## emkaytree (Sep 15, 2011)

EvolSonica said:


> Crazy thing about this, is a friend pulled up to this on the freeway last night, and no one was in it or around it. Completely abandoned. :screwy::sly:


Drunk.
High.
Stupid.

All of the above.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

emkaytree said:


> Drunk.
> High.
> Stupid.
> *Stolen*
> All of the above.



fixed it


----------



## Qwan3356 (Feb 9, 2012)

EvolSonica said:


> Crazy thing about this, is a friend pulled up to this on the freeway last night, and no one was in it or around it. Completely abandoned. :screwy::sly:



That is messed up.


----------



## emkaytree (Sep 15, 2011)

97audia4 said:


> fixed it


 :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

l5gcw0b said:


> how about slowing the eff down when there is standing water.





spockcat said:


> Not a good excuse. The driver should have known that his tires are summer performance tires and he would have control issues in heavy rain. Similar to people who drive on summer tires when it is snowing.





spockcat said:


> More like; *The driver* lost control of the car. The car itself has no control. It is an inanimate object.





Deltac said:


> what about hydroplaning?


Not to start an argument, but the Palisades Parkway is an INCREDIBLY dangerous road. It was originally built and designed with a 45mph speed limit, and people frequently do twice that. In bad weather no less.

With no guardrails, trees lining either side and the median for the entire length of the road, bad weather, and high speeds...you gon' crash.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Qwan3356 (Feb 9, 2012)

mitcompressor said:


>


Holy Crap! I can't believe he gets back up so fast. I think the hurt will hit him later.


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Not to start an argument, but the Palisades Parkway is an INCREDIBLY dangerous road. It was originally built and designed with a 45mph speed limit, and people frequently do twice that. In bad weather no less.


Keeping up with traffic doing 65mph on the Palisades while driving an E-series van full of camping equipment was one of my first introductions to twisty roads when I was 15 years old. Fun! My parents were less pleased.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Yikes!!

I've heard about insane driving... but this~


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


I just about died....so now I do the moonwalk!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

I really don't understand where these cars come from off screen at such a high rate of speed

Wow~


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> I really don't understand where these cars come from off screen at such a high rate of speed


it's as if they're missing a second or two of footage. see the people at the right? they also disappear.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

2.0_Mazda said:


> it's as if they're missing a second or two of footage. see the people at the right? they also disappear.


I don't understand where the people went to off screen at such a high rate of speed.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I noticed that too, and then people just jump on screen to help, it's because the camera system is motion activated, but not very sensitive. We had the same problem at my old 3rd shift job, but it helped because if I sat on the computer, it didn't record, or if I slept it didn't either


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Just sittin' here at the light. Waitin' for sumpthin' to happen


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Barefoot_ said:


> Just sittin' here at the light. Waitin' for sumpthin' to happen


 This has happened to all of us:*

You approach a red light at a congested intersection and hear sirens. You turn down the radio, crack a window, look in your mirror, scan in all directions, check the color of your light, look in your mirror again, hoping you can figure out if you need to move out of the way. Then BOOM, surprise chaos.

*except for the surprise chaos part.



Seki said:


> Chinese Passat Video


First of all, congratulations on posting more than an emoticon. It's still nowhere near complete sentences, but it's a start. :thumbup:

Second of all, was that disabled car on the shoulder or an an actual travel lane?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> (Chinese Passat)
> 
> Second of all, was that disabled car on the shoulder or an an actual travel lane?



I was wondering the same thing. Seemed a bonehead move if it's the shoulder.

In other areas: Russian slippery slopes

starts getting dicey around :20


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Old guy in truck has medical emergency of some sorts and starts weaving (you can see him way up ahead wandering lanes....eventually crashes. )
Sao Paolo

Motorcyclist following with video goes over to shoulder in anticipation of something about to happen

skip to :23 before on the road action


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

I was wondering when a truck named the "Avalanche" was gonna slide down into a creek.

Logan River Road in Utah


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Good Lord

That looks awfully heart stopping.

Like it just keeps going right over the divider barrier


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

*FV-QR*

The GF and I were on our way to get her new Iphone today and watched a Toyota Highlander swerve around the highway before flying off into the grass/mud and then proceeded to slam into a concrete retaining wall and spin 180* around while rolling a few times. 
No airbag deployment and the girl had no injuries. 
The truck was totaled though.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I still like the fancy "Jacky Chan" footwork of this one


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

lil' thumper said:


> Good Lord
> 
> That looks awfully heart stopping.
> 
> Like it just keeps going right over the divider barrier


I guess we can ask a mod to merge these two threads already :what:
(Wacky traffic accident post & The automotive GIF thread)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

izzo said:


> I guess we can ask a mod to merge these two threads already :what:
> (Wacky traffic accident post & The automotive GIF thread)


Why? This one has photos, gifs and videos. And the GIF thread isn't only accidents.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Why? This one has photos, gifs and videos. And the GIF thread isn't only accidents.


Exactly... leave 'em alone. You're bound to get some cross pollination occasionally.

That's like sayin' we should merge the automotive gif thread with the animated gif thread over in lifestyle and community

Just relax. They both have their place and wonderfully so.



heh... speaking of merging






























This was quite the ride here



> A semi driver lost control of his rig in Temple, TX, hit a berm, ramped 100 feet and finally smashing into the second story of a motel. Great ghost of Jerry Reed!
> 
> For reasons that still remain unknown, 50-year-old Gustavo Rodriguez lost control of his truck loaded with auto parts and blasted at speed through an empty parking lot*, hitting the earthen berm on the other side and launching the truck into the air, where it traveled over 100 feet at heights up to 20 feet and smashed through the second story facade of the Residence Inn motel*.


what the hell does it take to launch a semi 20 feet in the air???


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

izzo said:


> I guess we can ask a mod to merge these two threads already :what:
> (Wacky traffic accident post & The automotive GIF thread)


Negative. They don't really follow the same tracks............................................ at all.

And..............returning back to nutty crashes


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

He's just tryin' to get across the freakin' street here.....


----------



## Twindle (Mar 11, 2012)

*My first car accident*

This is my first car accident. the black honda civic ex 5-speed ( how i love the manual ) is mine. the silver toyota highlander is this ladies. my brakes locked up and in the rain slid a goodfew cars length. and plowed under her car. my car is now a cube of metal and her car is only missing an bumper accent.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

So..... some days just seem to go better than others

And some drivers are just taking the corners a little faster than tire adhesion


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I really don't get how easily some drivers seem to go out of control at the drop of a hat.

What's up with that?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

kasbah said:


> I really don't get how easily some drivers seem to go out of control at the drop of a hat.


Most people drive instinctively and don't use their knowledge. They drive with their feelings and not their brains. So when they get a tank slapper, the first instinct is to just slam on the brakes. Luckily we have things like traction control to reduce these human errors but some people are just really determined to kill themselves.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Twindle said:


> my brakes locked up and in the rain slid a goodfew cars length. and plowed under her car.


Tailgating mixed with traveling too fast for conditions.
Glad you are okay though, just hoped you learned your lesson.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Twindle said:


> my brakes locked up and in the rain slid a goodfew cars length.


 Expensive lesson to learn, hope no one was hurt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two-second_rule


> Driving instructors advocate that drivers always use the "two-second rule" regardless of speed or the type of road. *During adverse weather or hazardous conditions, it is important to maintain an even greater distance of three or four seconds*.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

need more low


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Cube of metal? That appears decently fixable, not totalled, I'd look into self-repair especially since it was just you and the girl and not a stranger.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Bazooka said:


> Old guy in truck has medical emergency of some sorts and starts weaving (you can see him way up ahead wandering lanes....eventually crashes. )
> Sao Paolo
> 
> Motorcyclist following with video goes over to shoulder in anticipation of something about to happen
> ...


Can anyone translate the conversions between the guy from the car and the old man?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Yikes! Duck!

Logging truck vs car














> March 8, 2012
> A logging truck crashed with a passenger vehicle in Peppertown, Miss., on Wednesday, March 7, sending a log through the windshield of a passing van. According to WTVA.com, a car and semi truck were traveling east on Highway 78 when the two collided. Both veered into the median and the truck overturned, catapulting a log into oncoming traffic in the westbound lanes. Two people riding in the van were treated for injuries.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

And...............there go the two back wheels


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

And all along I thought the sidewalks were for walking.


More like dodgeball


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Well it's a good thing that only the driver was on board


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Nothing like driving like an idiot to get the day started

:screwy:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

And.......we're comin' thru



(looped ad infinitum... oh well)


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> And.......we're comin' thru
> 
> 
> 
> (looped ad infinitum... oh well)


love the people escaping through the windows... Oh and you and the other posters on this page have the most irritating sigs ever. Multiple quotes are way too big.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Oh and you and the other posters on this page have the most irritating sigs ever. Multiple quotes are way too big.


 Sig worthy:thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

omoderncultureo said:


>



You know... don't warn drivers to slow down in advance... just film the carnage, it's better for FOX news ratings.

:facepalm:


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Preppy said:


> You know... don't warn drivers to slow down in advance... just film the carnage, it's better for FOX news ratings.
> 
> :facepalm:


Saw that too ... looked like a simple case where the bridge had frozen over. I car stopped before the bridge with a sign could've stopped all that ... 

But holy cow ... that Durango was coming sideways FAST ... I thought for sure they were about to roll over a couple times ...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Preppy said:


> You know... don't warn drivers to slow down in advance... just film the carnage, it's better for FOX news ratings.
> 
> :facepalm:


Television news should set up traffic cones and signs and stuff? Really? Because they're in the business of traffic safety and direction?:screwy:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

seadoo2006 said:


> the bridge had frozen over. 1 car stopped before the bridge with a sign could've stopped all that ...


heh... I've seen news crews out trying to do things like warn drivers. One got their car mowed down (driver approaching too fast)

The other crew had their star "talent" running for her life as she was flapping her arms like a duck trying to tell him to slow down. I think the oncoming Ram bumper bumped her right the hell off the road.


----------



## DustinM (Apr 2, 2008)

gti_matt said:


> Television news should set up traffic cones and signs and stuff? Really? Because they're in the business of traffic safety and direction?:screwy:


While I agree that's excessive, having a sign by a tripod at the beginning of the bridge could have saved a lot of trouble. Instead, it seems they wanted to watch the aftermath, and wait for somebody else to call in the issue of an iced road.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

gti_matt said:


> Television news should set up traffic cones and signs and stuff? Really? Because they're in the business of traffic safety and direction?:screwy:


X2.

They cant get directly involved due to liability.
They can however call the cops and it seems like they probably did. :thumbup:


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

^^^ No just in the business of watching and hoping someone gets hurt so they can use the line "Fox news brings it to you live, on the scene".

But it did seem that they stopped to help the dodge driver, so they have that going for them.


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

jeff james said:


> This was quite the ride here
> 
> 
> what the hell does it take to launch a semi 20 feet in the air???


I drive past that hotel every day on my way to work. The guy was exiting to turn around (Autozone warehouse on the other side of the highway) and fell asleep. He weaved through the parking lot and launched off of this concrete incline/wall (surrounds retention pond). There's still scrape marks there today.

Picture one - How he weaved through the maze of light poles in the parking lot.









Picture two - Street view of the hotel he hit.











New Content:










> A house without a home is causing plenty of headaches for drivers on MoPac Boulevard (Loop 1) near downtown this morning.
> 
> Delays moving the home, which was being towed by a trailer, has periodically blocked portions of southbound MoPac since before 4 a.m., according to Austin police.
> 
> ...


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Caption "I don't always move, but when I do, I inconvenience the entire state of Texas."


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Preppy said:


> You know... don't warn drivers to slow down in advance... just film the carnage, it's better for FOX news ratings.
> 
> :facepalm:


Or, you know, people could SLOW DOWN during inclement weather and actually PAY ATTENTION to their surrounding.
But no, lets rely on others to tell us what to do.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Air-over-water said:


> Or, you know, people could SLOW DOWN during inclement weather and actually PAY ATTENTION to their surrounding.
> But no, lets rely on others to tell us what to do.


Sooo, you've never unexpectedly hit black ice?

Sounds like we have differing opinions here... I would have tried to warn drivers, seems like the decent thing to do.

eace:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Caption "I don't always move, but when I do, I inconvenience the entire state of Texas."


I'm wondering why anyone would want to save that dilapidated pos?


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Preppy said:


> Sooo, you've never unexpectedly hit black ice?


There were driving on a BRIDGE.
Common sense would dictate that the bridge is most likely iced over.
Plus most of the vehicles were traveling too fast for the conditions anyway. 
If you do not have enough common sense to SLOW DOWN when driving in bad weather, then you should not be allowed to drive.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

fuquar said:


> A house without a home is causing plenty of headaches for drivers on MoPac Boulevard (Loop 1) near downtown this morning.











"Did you get the number of the vehicle that hit you?"
"Yes........ 29"
"29? What state?"
"I don't know."
"What do you mean you don't know? What did the license plate say?"
"It wasn't a license plate."
"Sir, you said you got the number."
"I did. It was an address"


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Preppy said:


> I would have tried to warn drivers, seems like the decent thing to do.
> 
> eace:


Just a thought. It's a bridge so if you try to walk back up there, you probably will fall down (or get hit). Can't easily drive back up there (and if you do, you'll probably get hit). (one way, do not enter)

Black ice is tricky, both for the idiots and the good samaritans. I can't count the times I've read of someone trying to get back up the road to warn others and got the scare of their lives, if not the end of their life.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Sooo, you've never unexpectedly hit black ice?
> 
> Sounds like we have differing opinions here... I would have tried to warn drivers, seems like the decent thing to do.
> 
> eace:


If you try and go back to warn people, you run the risk of getting killed yourself (less than ideal) or actually causing an accident. There's protocols for controlling traffic. If you don't follow them and there's a crash, even one that's not really your fault, you're likely to get sued (even more likely since they're the news station with deep pockets rather than just some guy).


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

From the looks of it, some of these characters were just flat flyin' thru there.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't know what is up with this, but it could use a caption


----------



## DelawareDub (Jul 28, 2011)

Preppy said:


> I'm wondering why anyone would want to save that dilapidated pos?


Probably not saving it, just moving it off the property.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Kind of an update of an earlier post.

Closeups and some different angles. Scary to have something that big barreling around.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

That semi truck crash is somewhere earlier in the thread, but it's still impressive.
The most amazing thing is that a car managed to push the truck around like that.
Odd thing is, if you look at the one view that shows the car clearly, it almost looks like it 
had just bounced off the truck before it swerves back into it hard. 

ian


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Daemon42 said:


> That semi truck crash is somewhere earlier in the thread, but it's still impressive.
> *The most amazing thing is that a car managed to push the truck around like that.*
> Odd thing is, if you look at the one view that shows the car clearly, it almost looks like it
> had just bounced off the truck before it swerves back into it hard.
> ...


Yep.. I try not to repost something, but that had so many different angles and slow mo that it seemed worth it. 

In another crash scene of a semi, there was a caption about how if a car hits the steer wheel of a semi, it can really unbalance the whole rig, push it around and even capsize it (seems an appropriate term, even though it's a marine idea)


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Preppy said:


> You know... don't warn drivers to slow down in advance... just film the carnage, it's better for FOX news ratings.
> 
> :facepalm:





20thAna3282 said:


> ^^^ No just in the business of watching and hoping someone gets hurt so they can use the line "Fox news brings it to you live, on the scene".
> 
> But it did seem that they stopped to help the dodge driver, so they have that going for them.


That news station is a CBS affiliate.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Don't know what is up with this, but it could use a caption


This fire truck is totally hosed.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


> In another crash scene of a semi, there was a caption about how if a car hits the steer wheel of a semi, it can really unbalance the whole rig, push it around and even capsize it (seems an appropriate term, even though it's a marine idea)



I believe this is the crash you are talking about. Porsche Boxter contacts front semi steer wheel and down she goes. Unknown is the fate of the Boxter. Yikes!!!


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


That is a hell of a deal. Turn around, look behind you.........beat feet!!!

Barely made it


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> I believe this is the crash you are talking about. Porsche Boxter contacts front semi steer wheel and down she goes. Unknown is the fate of the Boxter. Yikes!!!


11 minutes of video for 3 seconds of crash, but it does show something pretty amazing.
All the cars behind the crashed truck come to a stop, pull out of the fast lane by themselves
to make room for future emergency vehicles. Drivers from the opposite direction
stop to render assistance, and when it's clear that that none is needed, they all simply 
get back into their cars and leave and despite one lane being blocked by a vehicle 
the traffic jam clears itself and everyone goes about their business with normal traffic flow. 
The near lane cars all reverse out of view. A crash like that in the US would have traffic 
backed up for miles even on a slow day like that. 

ian


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

We have lots of very tall interchanges here and last night while exiting on one the opposite northbound lane had an accident.

A woman in my lane (mind you this is a good 80ft away) stops. Stops dead at 50 to look at the wreck. I was blown away. People have to swerve and then she takes off and almost causes a huge pileup. To top it off we are probably 80-100ft in the air?

Don't get this. I also see less cops overseas. Most the disorganization comes from 10 cops with lights because someone was tapped at 10 mph... Do they get this call "If anyone is bored and wants to piss off the world guy got his fender dinged, let's all go check it out"

?



Daemon42 said:


> 11 minutes of video for 3 seconds of crash, but it does show something pretty amazing.
> All the cars behind the crashed truck come to a stop, pull out of the fast lane by themselves
> to make room for future emergency vehicles. Drivers from the opposite direction
> stop to render assistance, and when it's clear that that none is needed, they all simply
> ...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Forget 911..... just drive on in












actually the guy went on a rampage and shootout



> A pickup truck crashed into the Custer Sheriffs Department after a 22-year-old man went on a rampage, Tuesday, Sept. 6, 2011. The man was shot to death in the early morning hours after a shootout with law enforcement officers.
> 
> Read more: http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/ja...601-11e0-9333-001cc4c002e0.html#ixzz1p8J9bnB4





> The incident began shortly before 2 a.m. that Tuesday, when Engen left a Custer bar and retrieved a .45 caliber handgun from his residence, the report says. According to the report, Engen left his residence, fired a round, and then drove off in his pickup.
> Within minutes, Engen called 911 to say he was drunk, armed and wanted to kill an officer, the report says. Over the next two hours, Engen would make repeated calls with a similar message.
> During that time, civilians called 911 to report an individual “*driving at a high rate of speed through town” shooting from his vehicle.* When confronted by sheriff’s deputies near Custer High School, Engen fired two rounds at the deputies and then went into town, according to the report.
> One civilian told police Engen attempted to break into his apartment. Multiple people reported Engen pointing a gun at them, and one witness said Engen fired in his direction while driving by.
> ...


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Evidently the Police are suspecting the Catholic Church may have played a hand in this wreck.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> Unknown is the fate of the Boxter. Yikes!!!


In the screen cap below, you can see them tending to the Boxster driver. The car isn't crushed either.












Terandyne said:


> Evidently the Police are suspecting the Catholic Church may have played a hand in this wreck.


OMG, that's hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm assuming the tire ad translates loosely "Playing in the grip of winter" 

aka... not skidding.


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

Terandyne said:


> Evidently the Police are suspecting the Catholic Church may have played a hand in this wreck.


 Ok, so which TCL'er writes the headlines for the London Free Press :laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

How do you get that big thing in there?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ooof~!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Honey, I missed the garage again.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

U-Turns...........sometimes they flummox drivers to no end


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Evidently Turkey has some real "turkeys" for drivers 

(*warning: a couple of these are pretty rough) 

The close call with the spinning bus is pretty wild.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

^ 1:30 btdt...ugh!


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

DelawareDub said:


> Probably not saving it, just moving it off the property.


 If its being moved, its being saved. If it wasnt being saved it would have been demolished in place. House moving is an expensive and laborious procedure that usually isnt taken lightly. Someone not only saved that ugly house, they liked it enough to pay thousands of dollars to move it somewhere else. Must be sentimental... or crazy.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Good Lord... I think I want a friggin' seat belt!!! 

Starts to get interesting around :20 with shots inside the bus. First to go is the driver who leaves her control seating position 

at :50, the back end is really getting topsy turvy!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Geez... speaking of buses


----------



## noodlesdefyyou (Jun 18, 2011)

Ill just leave this here. 





 
From the video description: 



> State troopers in Ohio say an out-of-control car "disintegrated into many pieces" when it went airborne and smashed into a highway overpass pillar. The driver survived. (Aug. 24)


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

How in the world?


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

edited.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Greensteeldragon said:


> :site redacted for modesty:
> 
> Ill just leave this here


 Well, that's an insta-ban, you dim-witted sadist ...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

eh... I believe that's been posted prior as well... 

oh, well..... here we go. 

Forward into more wacky crashes. 

"Hi. I'd like to pawn this here bus"


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

seadoo2006 said:


> Well, that's an insta-ban, you dim-witted sadist ...


 Now he just changed it to link to porn.:laugh:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Air-over-water said:


> Now he just changed it to link to porn.:laugh:


 What a moron. To the poster: 

1. NSFW, idiot, it has porn in it! 
2. Those pics originated in TCL. We've seen them. We don't want to see it again. Idiot. I hope you get banned.


----------



## RussWheeler (Nov 29, 2002)

seadoo2006 said:


> Well, that's an insta-ban, you dim-witted sadist ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

The Porsche pic is an oldie but a goodie. Sad though.


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

Air-over-water said:


> Now he just changed it to link to porn.:laugh:


 Nope, that's the same link he wanted it it be  Some people should be shot for thinking others want to see that ****.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

It's a good crash pic set and I have never understood NSFW. WTF are you doing looking at Vortex at work anyways if you have limitations?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

arethirdytwo said:


> It's a good crash pic set and I have never understood NSFW. WTF are you doing looking at Vortex at work anyways if you have limitations?


 It's not a matter of limitations. It's a matter of downtime and not opening an unknown link only to have porn pop up on your screen while someone walks into your office. It's just dumb. A warning would suffice. Besides, porn links are InstaBan anyway.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

arethirdytwo said:


> It's a good crash pic set and I have never understood NSFW. WTF are you doing looking at Vortex at work anyways if you have limitations?


 Not only that, but the picture set is extremely distasteful, extremely graphic, and frankly, not what this site is about in any shape or fashion. You are free to disagree, but there is a reason why those are not things you freely post it ... mainly, it has to deal with a modicum of respect.


----------



## noodlesdefyyou (Jun 18, 2011)

VadGTI said:


> It's not a matter of limitations. It's a matter of downtime and not opening an unknown link only to have porn pop up on your screen while someone walks into your office. It's just dumb. A warning would suffice. Besides, porn links are InstaBan anyway.


 I'd rather see porn on someones screen at work than facebook.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Q7 with a little extra body "modification"


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

seadoo2006 said:


> Not only that, but the picture set is extremely distasteful, extremely graphic, and frankly, not what this site is about in any shape or fashion. You are free to disagree, but there is a reason why those are not things you freely post it ... mainly, it has to deal with a modicum of respect.


 This the "wacky" pic post thread after all :thumbup:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Let's just drive this sucker with one hand


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Greensteeldragon said:


> edit: jeez i didnt think it was that bad, srry people jeez reedited


 Really? 
You actually thought linking to a PORN site was not that bad?:facepalm: 
How moronic are you?:screwy:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Greensteeldragon said:


> [url removed]
> 
> Ill just leave this here
> 
> edit: jeez i didnt think it was that bad, srry people jeez reedited


 Just an FYI, this is the dubstep parrot video, and the website tried to use Java to install a Trojan on my computer. Beware.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Jesarray said:


> Just a thought. It's a bridge so if you try to walk back up there, you probably will fall down (or get hit). Can't easily drive back up there (and if you do, you'll probably get hit). (one way, do not enter)
> 
> Black ice is tricky, both for the idiots and the good samaritans. I can't count the times I've read of someone trying to get back up the road to warn others and got the scare of their lives, if not the end of their life.


 
Please do tell how many people you've seen DIE when going to warn people of black ice after they spun out on it. Hm? You've lost count? Seriously? 

:what:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems like a number of posters are a little on edge in here. 



xtravbx said:


> Please do tell how many people you've seen DIE when going to warn people of black ice after they spun out on it. Hm? You've lost count? Seriously?
> 
> :what:


 
I do believe my statement was *reading* of people getting into trouble on ice because they are on the scene. And yes, some die, but that wasn't the main point. 

It doesn't take too long to find a ton of examples of being too close when cars are sliding around. Starting with this year. It happens every year in any area where you get freezing temperatures. 

I don't think my post was all that outrageous. 

My main point was: *get away from all that action.* 



> A state Transportation Department worker was injured in a crash on Interstate 405 near Interstate 5 north of Seattle, said DOT spokeswoman Jamie Holter. He was attempting to warn drivers to slow down because of ice.
> 
> He had responded about 6:45 a.m. today to a collision in which one car slid into a barrier and was hit by another car. . He was taken to a Seattle hospital. The Washington State Patrol is investigating.





> An icy morning commute turned deadly when a woman was fatally struck on Highway 16 near Gig Harbor early Monday.
> 
> Washington State Patrol Trooper Guy Gill said the *44-year-old woman had tried to warn drivers of the ice* and was out of her car trying to help when she was struck* and killed* just after 5 a.m.
> 
> A trooper helping at the scene in the westbound lanes of the highway at Burnham Drive was also hit by another vehicle while outside of his patrol car. The trooper suffered a knee injury and was taken to a hospital to be checked out.


 
admittedly they were out of their car, but if you are trying to warn and help drivers, this is what happens. And even if you are in the car and get hit, it's not going to be fun. 




> A veteran police officer was struck by a car Saturday afternoon on the ramp from Interstate 176 south to Interstate 480.
> 
> *The officer stopped on the ramp about 4:50 p.m. to assist a man who had crashed into the wall and to warn other motorists of the danger. The ramp was icy.
> *Another motorist, a 30-year-old woman, lost control and struck the front of the police car, then slid sideways into Lambert and the man he was helping.
> ...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh, darn


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Driver tried to pass, lost control and wound up here


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Don't know what is up with this, but it could use a caption


 heh... sure. 



> Well, the good news is we now know what that coffee can full of bolts goes to.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

^  almost crapped my pants at 0:59


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Don't know what is up with this, but it could use a caption


 On the other hand, it will be a lot easier to top off the diff fluid from now on.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

I could never figure out the raves about the Jeeps in this forum. 

That is until now. 

Ya just can't stop 'em 

Damn~! 

 












> *Jeep crashes into not one, but THREE Sacramento houses*
> 
> Posted on March 1, 2012 by Isaac Gonzalez
> 
> The driver of a Jeep crashed through two Sacramento homes before coming to rest in a third home on Thursday,


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

gti_matt said:


> Television news should set up traffic cones and signs and stuff? Really? Because they're in the business of traffic safety and direction?:screwy:


 No, but they should at least notify the authorities. Which I'm sure they did....later. Because honestly, how long does it take for one officer to show up and start telling people to slow down?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

probably posted prior... I still like it


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

EvolSonica said:


> No, but they should at least notify the authorities. Which I'm sure they did....later. Because honestly, how long does it take for one officer to show up and start telling people to slow down?


 Police response time? 
10-30 minutes from my experience.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

That's quite a stunt!


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

Air-over-water said:


> Police response time?
> 10-30 minutes from my experience.


 True. 
But if they have received multiple calls about multiple accidents you think they'd put the hammer down. :/


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

EvolSonica said:


> True.
> But if they have received multiple calls about multiple accidents you think they'd put the hammer down. :/


 You want to get them there fast? 

Say these words..."Shots fired, officer down" and hang up the pay phone. 
Wait, I have not seen a working pay phone in a few years now.


----------



## EvolSonica (May 11, 2008)

Air-over-water said:


> You want to get them there fast?
> 
> Say these words..."Shots fired, officer down" and hang up the pay phone.
> Wait, I have not seen a working pay phone in a few years now.


 Haha true. I'll consider that next time lol.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

happened infront of my work, subura some how managed to hit our customers volvo and rolled over 5ft away from the car, no other cars near it when it happened, 9 in the morning, empty bottle of vodka in it...


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


 That was awesome! hahaha road rage backfiring. The guy in the white car brought it on himself by accelerating while the SUV was trying to pass.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> That was awesome! hahaha road rage backfiring. The guy in the white car brought it on himself by accelerating while the SUV was trying to pass.


 This happened to me today. 

Speed limit 55, and the car I was passing was going 60.
I sat back at a safe distance waiting for a passing zone. When one came up, I went WOT
Next thing I know, we're side-by-side doing 75, and having a hard time passing. 

WTF do people do that? 

I don't approve of anything I saw in that video, but today it got a laugh out of me.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

And the freight train on rubber tires just comes rumblin' right thru the damn livin' room


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> WTF do people do that?


 People who drive slow might be passive-aggressive. So the SUV guy was riding the line and swerving all over the lane, riding the little cars ass. So the only thing the little car can do to "teach him a lesson" is to give him a hard time when he's trying to pass and make life harder for him. "Ha that'll teach him to ride my ass!" mentality.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

That is kinda creepy but I couldn't help but watch the whole thing. 
Notice the spectators are generally silent the whole time, until after the car crashes.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

So how does this work? Do these idiots just crash into random innocent drivers, or is everyone in the area a willing participant in some way? 

-GP


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Looks to me like there's a healthy mix of both.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Takin' a dump on a day care in Newbury Park, Ventura County, Cali 

 














































(Bummer: her cat was missing for a while and she no longer has a place to stay) 



> It appeared the dump truck lost its brakes while coming down a hill, went across Lynn Road and crashed into a gate outside the home before hitting the structure, fire Capt. John Alford said.
> 
> 
> The driver was trapped in the vehicle but was quickly freed by firefighters and sustained only minor injuries, authorities said.
> ...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Coal Truck 

Knocked the house right off the foundation 










Belmont County, Ohio 



> A tractor-trailer crashed into a Belmont County home on Wednesday, knocking the home off its foundation.
> 
> The truck collided with a car, then crashed into a home on state Route 331 around 9 a.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Like it was peeled open with a can-opener


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Can someone GIF the end of that Women Driver video? That is hilarious when halfway through the 40 point turn someone rolls out and 1, 2, 3 haha.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Probably posted up before. 

but very crazy 



> the back story is that the driver was blotto drunk and missed about a hundred, “Bridge is OUT!” Signs.
> 
> Knowing that, we wonder how the hell he got back off the bridge. Being as drunk as he was to pull this off, we’re thinking that “heel to toe” walking would not have been a good exercise at that point, especially when plunging to certain death was a very real option.
> 
> It looks like virtually everything below the frame rails was cleaned off the truck, the frame is bent, and the paint looks to have been scratched as well. Oh, we wish we could have hung out with the insurance adjuster on this job!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

^ Anyone looking to do a v10 swap?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

EUROTHRASH said:


> ^ Anyone looking to do a v10 swap?


 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

jeff james said:


> And the freight train on rubber tires just comes rumblin' right thru the damn livin' room


 Damn... Concrete forms on the trailer slide off and drop on the homeowner. 

 




> Shortly after 5:00 a.m. Friday morning, 61 year old Charles J. Harford of Binghamton, NY was driving a 1995 Freight liner tractor truck east on State Route 23, hauling a trailer loaded with large and heavy concrete forms. The concrete forms are used in construction.
> 
> As the truck driver was entering the town of Davenport he lost control of his 18 wheeler as he was attempting to take a left hand curve. The tractor trailer truck went off the highway on the east shoulder and crashed into a single story home and a parked vehicle at 10758 State Route 23.





> The truck collision destroyed the front section of the house and the front interior rooms. When the tractor truck smashed into the house the impact loosened the load of concrete forms on the back of the trailer and they fell into the home. *The home owner, 46 year old Rhonda Hitchcock, was asleep when the truck came crashing into the house. She was killed by the falling load of concrete forms, which apparently fell on her.* She was pronounced dead at the scene. Ms. Hitchcock was a popular hairdresser whose salon was a short distance from her home.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Nothing like an unhitched, out of control trailer barreling down the street at you with it's tongue ready to skewer something 












> DAYTON — Patrons of a popular sandwich shop narrowly escaped injury this afternoon when a utility trailer came unhitched and crashed into the building. The crash occurred around 3 p.m. at Penn Station, 1159 Brown St. Police said a pickup truck hauling a trailer full of recyclable metals was traveling south on Brown when it tried to make a right turn on Jasper Street. The truck hit a bump and the trailer became unhitched, rolling away and crashing into the plate glass in front of the Penn Station store. A utility pole stopped the trailer from rolling all the way into the restaurant.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Big truck bumps lil' truck........into Tim Horton's 










But wait, there's more. 



> At about 11:50-pm on March 7th, a stolen oilfield tri-axle truck struck a parked 2007 Dodge pickup which was then lodged inside of the Tim Horton's restaurant in Taber.
> 
> As a result, 29-year old Jake Krahn of Taber and 26-year old Heinrich Krahn of Stirling were originally charged with public mischief and obstruction of a police officer. Jake was also charged with willful damage, and uttering threats. He now also faces possession of stolen property over $5000, impaired driving and dangerous driving.
> 
> ...


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Insane insurance fraud attempt?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Insane insurance fraud attempt?


 heh... coupled with drunk as skunks. Pretty crazy story.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Everytime I see these tip overs, I just realize it doesn't take much to flatten a mere car 












> . Here's what the culprit looked like after trying to round the 35 MPH curve on southbound Interstate 35W just south of I-94 this morning.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Yikes! 










Sun, 19 Jul 2009 



> Way to go, Bozo!!
> 
> A 2004 Honda Civic apparently lost control on northbound I-75 in suburban Detroit on July 15th. The car hit a semi between the cab and its tanker trailer, breaking the trailer loose. With 14,000 gallons of gasoline and diesel fuel, the tanker erupted. Flames reached 150 feet into the sky. Another semi carrying produce was able to avoid the original collision but was caught in the inferno. Immediately following the accident, other drivers went right on through the burning flames. Fortunately, no one was seriously hurt. *The east half of the 9 Mile overpass eventually collapsed as a result of the intense heat.* As a result, I-75 was closed in both directions from I-696 to 8 Mile Road. Nine Mile is also closed, obviously, at the I-75 service drives. The service drives are closed as well during the clean-up. Southbound I-75 reopened today; the northbound side may reopen late Monday. As for the 9 Mile bridge—not before November or December. MDOT spent $78,000 to demolish the 9 Mile span over I-75 south and clean up the debris. Repaving I-75′s damaged roadway is costing another $90,000. Replacing the 9 Mile bridge, which had just been re-built last year, will cost $2 million. Total expense, which MDOT hopes to get reimbursed from insurance companies: $2,168,000. State Police look at Haidarian-Shahri’s burned out Civic Brian Kaufman, Detroit Free Press State Police and National Transportation Safety Board officials are investigating. There have been no citations pending the outcome of the investigations. Saied Haidarian-Shahri, who caused the accident, was apparently going about 70 MPH on the S-curve before the bridge. Although that’s the speed limit, the curve carries a 50 MPH advisory speed. Saied Haidarian-Shahri (from his WSU web page)
> 
> The 27-year-old Iranian-born PhD student has only had his license since May. Haidarian-Shahri offered no apologies, saying *“I don’t think I made a mistake”.* So, let me see. He lost control, hit a fuel hauler that crashed and burned, destroyed a major surface street bridge, and closed one of metro Detroit’s key north-south arteries for as much as a week or more. I’d hate to see the outcome of what he considers a mistake!


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to freaking go Iran! You can't nuke us so you send in inexperienced drivers to take us down.


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

the freeway collapse is a rozap.. been posted atleast 10 times in this thread and out of this thread.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


 I just picked up a vw 2.5 motor and trans that landed in the fast lane afer a car pin balled off a a couple guard rails and a few cars. and i must say other than the wire harness being f"ed up everything else was in great shape even the oil pan wasn't dented or broken however there is a crack in the bottom plastic oil filter housing piece. I'll have to post some pics later.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> if it's posted out of this thread............big deal.


 Can you not read what he posted? 
Or do you just have selective comprehension.:screwy: 

He said in this thread and out of this thread. 
As in both. 
As in, it was posted before IN THIS THREAD, making it a repost within this thread.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Terandyne said:


> Everytime I see these tip overs, I just realize it doesn't take much to flatten a mere car


 Welcome to Minnesota.


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That happened about a mile from my house. That d-bag got in trouble for refusing to pay the ticket he received as well.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Air-over-water said:


> Can you not read what he posted?
> Or do you just have selective comprehension.:screwy:
> 
> He said in this thread and out of this thread.
> ...


 Hold on there, champ. I completely understood he was talking about this thread. However, to drag in that it's been posted OUT of this thread is completely irrelevant. 

And trying to keep track of 63 pages, I'm sure there are going to be some repeats. Does this really create insurmountable problems for people? 

Seriously? 
so onto the pics and away from bickering. 












> Sunday morning at 5 o’clock, a young woman lost control of her car. The vehicle went straight into a corner. It smashed a wooden gate before embedding itself in the garage of a private house. *The driver, who was asleep at the wheel, was not injured.* “A miracle,” according to the inhabitant of the house.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Details?! You usually see this damage in those 100+ MPH accidents. I mean it seems the cabin stayed together although that had to be a bad wreck. More pics? 



TaaT said:


>


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

tineye.com is useful for tracking stuff like this down. 
Here's the details on M5 crash http://forums.finalgear.com/general...iled-brat-driven-bmw-m5-bites-the-dust-39922/


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> Details?! You usually see this damage in those 100+ MPH accidents. I mean it seems the cabin stayed together although that had to be a bad wreck. More pics?


 http://www.wreckedexotics.com/newphotos/bestof2010aug05/7m5_20091020_002.shtml


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

and, of course, the oddball examples. 

No pic for this one, though. Not even any damage to the vehicle 



> At 11:33 a.m., James Ray Walker, 73, of Honeybrooke Lane was driving a 1999 Chevrolet truck west on Pine Cove Road, when he ran off the right side of the pavement and struck an embankment, according to a report by Trooper E.L. Hobson of the N.C. Highway Patrol.
> 
> *The report stated that the door of the truck was secured shut with a rope. When the vehicle hit the bank, the door came open and Walker was ejected then run over by the Chevrolet*, said the report.
> 
> There was no damage to the truck.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

stevegolf said:


> That happened about a mile from my house. That d-bag got in trouble for refusing to pay the ticket he received as well.


 
The article mentions insurance- how in the world would that pan out? No way is that Civic driver covered for millions of dollars worth of damage. I can see the tracking company being better insured, but it sounds like it wasn't their fault.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> The article mentions insurance- how in the world would that pan out? No way is that Civic driver covered for millions of dollars worth of damage. I can see the tracking company being better insured, but it sounds like it wasn't their fault.


 I'm sure the trucking company has insurance for underinsured drivers. The State is probably just out that money. They could sue the driver, but I doubt they'd get much out of it.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## maxxam (Apr 12, 2002)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/fir...ghters-from-smashed-car-dangling-over-bridge/


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Just a load of wood in your front lap
























> Joseph Gale and his wife were driving in Fulton, Mississippi on Thursday when a logging truck flipped over on the opposite side of the highway. Before they knew it one of every driver's worst nightmares came true when one of the logs the truck had been carrying flew across the median and through the front windshield of their minivan.
> Full size
> 
> Amazingly Gale escaped with only a broken arm while his wife received 29 stitches on her head. Thankfully the couple had dropped off their children a few minutes before the accident. Both are expected to make a full recovery and understandably consider themselves very lucky to have escaped with their lives.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

You wanna taxi?

You got a taxi~!








and I don't have a clue if it's been posted HERE before.

I did check the first 38 pages though and didn't see it.

I guess I got close to another 30 to go

:wave:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

maxxam said:


> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/fir...ghters-from-smashed-car-dangling-over-bridge/





> The woman and her daughters were aided by a group of Navy Seabees who were coincidentally stuck in traffic near the scene, the Santa Maria Times reported. They used a forklift they were transporting to assist firefighters and rescue crews to free the trapped family.


Apparently this was a special type of forklift, perfectly suited to the operation because it can make a double angle approach. It was just the right thing, at the right place and the right time with highly trained operators. Imagine your life hanging in the balance and then the military comes to rescue you, win! Heroes all of them. Firefighters, police, and the Seabees.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


...now that's a woman! Gets up from a slide and smiles. What a good sport.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bazooka said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

worth_fixing said:


> ...now that's a woman! Gets up from a slide and smiles. What a good sport.


I know right! 

We have a couple of sexy women riding Street Bikes, One of them would be a champ the other I think would cry and ball like a baby.

Course im pretty sure if I was conscious when I wrecked and broke ten bones I would cry as well :laugh:

Glad I can laugh about it now :thumbup:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Nothing quite like the instability of 3 wheels.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Finding it hard to stay in your lane?



Bus.............meet tornado

Tornado meets bus.



And right thru the restaurant front door


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

worth_fixing said:


> ...now that's a woman! Gets up from a slide and smiles. What a good sport.


I wish there was more damage to the pants...like 90% more.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Back it up!... Back it up!


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

So you get in the car and go for a drive across town.

You are following a utility company crew with a pole on a trailer.

Short on patience and in a hurry, you try to go around the truck and..................

drive right into the pole!!

Youch!!!!





> Police say the flatbed truck was waiting to make a left hand turn onto 24/40 Highway, when* Liby attempted to go around it in his SUV, but failed to clear the pole, impaling the pole into his windshield.*


(unfortunately sending his wife to the hospital, critically injured. Two teenage daughters in the back are ok.) Guess he'll have to figure out a little self control while driving)










Lawrence, KS.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Apparently this was a special type of forklift, perfectly suited to the operation because it can make a double angle approach. It was just the right thing, at the right place and the right time with highly trained operators. Imagine your life hanging in the balance and then the military comes to rescue you, win! Heroes all of them. Firefighters, police, and the Seabees.


It's called a telehandler. Great machine, VERY versatile. That particular unit the Seabees were using is a JCB brand, and has about a 10,000-11,000 lbs capacity boom fully retracted, and about a 2,000 lbs capacity boom fully extended with outriggers down.

Here's mine:


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Lawrence, KS.


So he charges into the pole with such force that he breaks it in half?

Wow.... that dude was in a hurry! And.......how do you power up a pole snap with a Chevy SUV???



> Investigators say it initially appeared the 110-feet-long utility pole fell off the large flatbed truck owned by the Pittsburgh, Penn.-based company, Koppers. It was carrying a load for Westar Energy. By Monday morning* they’d determined the utility pole broke during the collision,* and say all other poles were still securely attached to the truck.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

> CRIKEY: Christine Frost beside her neighbour's car which was bowled over in a freak accident.


Interesting descriptions of the incident



> Christine Frost is confined to her home- after four out-of-control youths shunted a parked car down her driveway then crashed their vehicle at the other end of the exit out of her property.
> 
> The Frosts had been preparing to go to a barbecue when she heard the crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

South Africa

Plane takes off... drops back and takes out the friends in their truck














> The light aircraft had not long taken off when it veered off course, crashed down on a secluded road, burst into flames and *hit a group of friends travelling in a pick-up truck.** One was thrown off the back and survived* and the pilot and co-pilot were pulled from the cockpit just before it exploded.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess she really just wanted to be a pilot.





















> An unidentified female driver Monday veered off of a Costa Mesa street, hit a fire hydrant, stopped on top of a parked vehicle and damaged a second parked vehicle


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Saw this at the gas station yesterday about 5:30am, lady was wasted and drove the wrong way at the one way gas station and drove right into the pole.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Something tells me this isn't going to buff out.

Tries to go right around the mail truck just as postal driver decides he needs to move over



> The Audi tried to pass the truck over the right to exit the road but the truck wanted to exit as well. The Audi had no place to go…


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Perfectly reasonable looking driver here


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wham-o


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Geez...

Her flip flops appear to have been involved in her loss of control













> The driver, Luann Burgess, had just dropped off a foster child at a summer school program around 8:30 a.m. when her* 2007 Toyota Highlander began accelerating wildly.*
> 
> It is unclear if the driver, who was taken to the hospital but is fine, will be charged but the DA is looking into it. According to Craig Apple of the Albany County Sheriff's Office, one of her sandals had become stuck under the gas pedal. When Burgess* tried to reach down to get it unstuck* the "SUV accelerated, crossed the sidewalk and careened into the group of adults
> 
> After hitting the women, the SUV then "continued 70 or 80 feet, dragging two bodies as it ran under a covered church entryway, smashed iron railings and crashed into the brick wall of the bell tower."


Driver found inside the car in shock 15 minutes after mowing down the women and hitting the church


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Ban Toyotas :sly:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, it's probably a repost. I lost track after the 2,000 pic post.

What I thought was notable about this one was this.

That's a submarine the car is resting on.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Massive Attack said:


> Yes, it's probably a repost. I lost track after the 2,000 pic post.
> 
> What I thought was notable about this one was this.
> 
> That's a submarine the car is resting on.


Sailor coming in to work after a crazy night.:laugh:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Just dropped by for a visit!!

Salt truck 

I guess he just needed to use the mud room first


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Idiot garbage truck driver doesn't secure the vehicle. Gets outside and truck starts a rollin'

Knocks the house clean off the foundation.

Bellingham, WA



> On Wednesday morning, homeowner Doug Henderson was in his garage when he saw a blue blur careening towards his front door. The truck slammed through the front of the house, pushing it off its foundation. Luckily, nobody was hurt. *The driver had been outside collecting garbage bins at the time, and neither Henderson nor his dog, who has inside, were injured*. The house didn’t fare as well. They’re betting the only thing holding it up is the truck.* Sadly, Henderson and his wife built the house only two years ago, calling it their dream home*.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

This one definitely deserves a place here.

(yes, I know it's been posted, just not in here)


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Balderdash said:


> Idiot garbage truck driver doesn't secure the vehicle. Gets outside and truck starts a rollin'
> 
> Knocks the house clean off the foundation.
> 
> Bellingham, WA


*THAT* was their dream house ... :screwy:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not so sadly they get to build an even bigger one. 



Balderdash said:


> Idiot garbage truck driver doesn't secure the vehicle. Gets outside and truck starts a rollin'
> 
> Knocks the house clean off the foundation.
> 
> Bellingham, WA


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Unfortunately all of their possessions are probably going to get bulldozed with the house, since they won't be allowed back inside due to it being unsafe.



arethirdytwo said:


> Not so sadly they get to build an even bigger one.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Rav_VW said:


> Unfortunately all of their possessions are probably going to get bulldozed with the house, since they won't be allowed back inside due to it being unsafe.


I was thinking about that... f that, I'd sneak in after dark or something  then charge the ins. co for everything anyway!


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Surprised I never saw this thread. 

Some amazing photos. :beer:


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

We use a lot of these pictures for our business facebook page (www.facebook.com/statestreetspine) and are very appreciative! Keep up the great work and hilarious captions!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Chiropractor JW said:


> We use a lot of these pictures for our business facebook page


Do you pay royalties?


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

You are to receive 3 rubels per 100 clicks forwarded to my website


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

From up above

Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

whoops!!!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Terandyne said:


> whoops!!!


Yep.... we unloads 'em extra quick here.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Bazooka said:


> This one definitely deserves a place here.
> 
> (yes, I know it's been posted, just not in here)


That's not good.


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Well in that position it is easy to offload.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Terandyne said:


> whoops!!!


At first I thought this was operator error.

But it appears that the extended ramp part failed and fell (lying on the ground)

yikes


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Vehicle on fire ?

Never fear, firefighters (in drag) are right on top of it!


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

Rav_VW said:


> Unfortunately all of their possessions are probably going to get bulldozed with the house, since they won't be allowed back inside due to it being unsafe.


 ehhh probably not, that can be stabilized fairly easily. Also by "pushed off its foundation" it looks like it may have moved a few inches, not several feet. 

if its concentrated damage that can be fixed adjusters do not want to pay to rip down and rebuild a house, just like they dont total a car if they dont need too. Fire damage to homes is often much more extensive than this, and still repaired. 

They will get an engineering crew in their to stabilize the structure, get a foundation company to get the house back on the foundation, and make sure its all plumb and level, stabilize the structure itself, rebuild the structure, and refinish the interior/exterior. Not really that difficult at all.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought you were supposed to take the garbage out with the truck, not make more and dump it in the living room. 

 

(that's the owner's red truck in the living room, just forwards of the garbage truck's cab) 










I love the report (Lewis is the homeowner) 

New Orleans 2008 



> The driver, who was interviewed by police, told Lewis he lost control of the vehicle.
> *"How can you just lose control of a huge truck like that?*" Lewis told a huddle of reporters as his voice quivered. "How can you just lose control of a truck of that size and tear up the sidewalk?"
> Although five of his family members were home, no one was injured in the crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

wasim12 said:


>


 Hmmmmm... those cement mixers have to keep turning the hopper so the concrete doesn't harden, right? So when the truck drops into a sinkhole and the hopper stops... how the hell do you get the concrete out once it turns into a solid rock? Do you send midgets through the little hole to chip it out? Do you just remove the hopper and toss it into a lake? Do you just total the entire truck? Do you leave it in the hole and just pave over it? Hmmmmmm..... :laugh:


----------



## slakr7555 (Sep 29, 2008)

admittedly i skipped a few pages but didnt see this gem on here


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Almost as old as the internet  



slakr7555 said:


> admittedly i skipped a few pages but didnt see this gem on here


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

admittedly that one has made the rounds. (perhaps here... perhaps not) 

I'm not real sure that age or viewing circulation is a criteria for disqualifying a post, however. 

But I'm not up for an argument about all that . (it usually devolves into a food fight) 

 

And on to the pics


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

It's old but I did see it making the rounds again elsewhere so I'm sure it's due for a rehash. Lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Terandyne said:


>


 maybe of that truck had a 2nd wheel up front that never would have happened?!?! :laugh:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Boogety Boogety said:


> Hmmmmm... those cement mixers have to keep turning the hopper so the concrete doesn't harden, right? So when the truck drops into a sinkhole and the hopper stops... how the hell do you get the concrete out once it turns into a solid rock? Do you send midgets through the little hole to chip it out? Do you just remove the hopper and toss it into a lake? Do you just total the entire truck? Do you leave it in the hole and just pave over it? Hmmmmmm..... :laugh:


 I suspect that one in particular probably emptied most of it's load in to the basement :laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> That's not good.


 the Lithouanian driver survived with a few broken ribs.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 is that a vtech kicked in yo? 

looks like a pit movement done wrong tho doesnt it


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Doh!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

and the lights are still on


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 Anybody else notice the guy fall out the drivers window right near the end? He was VERY lucky he didn't get mowed down by the camera car. Wear your seatbelt folks!

Also, minivan driver has crappy driving skills. Somebody crashing in front of me? 90 degree turn into barrier.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Warning, loud audio


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

5 AM wakeup call 

yikes!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

And that's close.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

And it's a crunch time party. Cops invited


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Logging truck pretty much destroyed this house 

Yikes!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Truck 

.......Little House. (probably a whole lot littler now)


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Makes me realize that getting "whacked" in the old days implied a whole different set of results than today.


----------



## MarsRedScirocco16v (Sep 3, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


> And that's close.


 What do you mean? "And that's close" would be almost hitting the guard rail. Here we see the beautiful rag top Splitt is gone.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

MarsRedScirocco16v said:


> What do you mean? "And that's close" would be almost hitting the guard rail. Here we see the beautiful rag top Splitt is gone.


 Well I guess it's all relative. I was thinking that "close" meant the guard rail saved him from going into the drink. 

Dropping into the water could have possibly meant drowning.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Man, that must be something having a semi come roaring into your living space.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Four died, one is in the hospital seriously injured. 

Drive carefully, out there!


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Rav_VW said:


> Warning, loud audio


 wow :facepalm:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> Anybody else notice the guy fall out the drivers window right near the end? He was VERY lucky he didn't get mowed down by the camera car. Wear your seatbelt folks!
> 
> Also, minivan driver has crappy driving skills. Somebody crashing in front of me? 90 degree turn into barrier.


 White car clipped minivan, hit the jersey barrier, started rolling....nothin but net.....


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Helluva deal 

I hope someone ducked!


----------



## cptn slo (Aug 19, 2010)

feels_road said:


> Four died, one is in the hospital seriously injured.
> 
> Drive carefully, out there!


  Wtf happened here and where is the rest of the car?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

cptn slo said:


> Wtf happened here and where is the rest of the car?


 There is a thread about it, but it ended up in about 4 pieces scattered about - unbelievable wreckage


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> Well I guess it's all relative. I was thinking that "close" meant the guard rail saved him from going into the drink.
> 
> Dropping into the water could have possibly meant drowning.


 Wouldn't it float? :laugh: 



Harvey Hopkins said:


> Logging truck pretty much destroyed this house
> 
> Yikes!


 At least they can get started on reconstruction quick!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Happened last evening right around the corner from where I live. 



> During the Monday evening commute, a two-car crash on Davidsonville Road near Rossback Road resulted in the death of two women. Their identity has not yet been released to the media.
> 
> Early indications are that it was a head-on collision that happened shortly before 6 p.m.
> 
> The crash happened along a portion of Davidsonville Road (MD-214), which is a two-lane country road that becomes a main commuting thoroughfare in the morning and evening. The accident happened between Rutland Road and Bottner Road. This is just north of the Route 50 interchange for Crofton/Davidsonville.


 http://southriversource.com/2012/04/09/head-on-collision-on-dville-road-leaves-two-dead/


----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

not really an accident, but interesting nonetheless:


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Holy ****, out of one car and off the windshield of the other.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

J.Owen said:


> Holy ****, out of one car and off the windshield of the other.


 That is what they get for not wearing a seat belt.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

fire truck whoops


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

^ :43 
semis with trailers swinging wide... Yikes!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


 guess her boyfriend knew what he was doing when he installed the dashcam pointing on her instead of traffic ahead.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

No seatbelt... not smart enough to take it out of gear.... real winner there! :thumbup:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Happened this week in Helsinki, Finland.
























Limit in the area: 40 km/h, reported speed before accident: 130-150 km/h.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know what the heck this is all about, but it sure looks weird


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

omoderncultureo said:


>


it would be scary as hell to see this coming right at you. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VW SUV FTW

http://www.ketv.com/news/30894517/detail.html


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

To add insult to injury, his pizza is now wadded up in a pile of glass. Guess he'll be getting delivery from now on, picking up your own pizza is hard!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Just for fun.

The guy with cigar hanging out of his mouth cracks me up


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

whoa!


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

Lotus Elise under a police car...

http://jackeduprides.com/lotus-elise-mating/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Is that Saturn Lady's grandmother in the car?



kasbah said:


> Just for fun.
> 
> The guy with cigar hanging out of his mouth cracks me up


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Logging trucks. Creating challenges from day one.


----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Local:










http://flintpoliceops.com/2012/04/16/accident-dort-and-davison-with-viewer-photos/


----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

For those to lazy to click


danielstdi said:


> Lotus Elise under a police car...
> 
> http://jackeduprides.com/lotus-elise-mating/


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

It's sandwich time!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

danielstdi said:


> Lotus Elise under a police car...


This must explain why everyone slows down when they see a Taxi....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

My friend drives a red Corrado. Don't scare me like that.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

New wagon driven by wife

She determined that car has more than adequate power!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## walterwhite26 (Apr 19, 2012)

kasbah said:


> I don't know what the heck this is all about, but it sure looks weird



Woah thats kinda crazy, how does that even happen?:sly:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

sinkhole, the whole reason it's vertical is the fact that it's craned out.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

The accident:









The car driver after the accident:


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

lucky girl


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

walterwhite26 said:


> Woah thats kinda crazy, how does that even happen?:sly:


that looks to be a sink-hole created when an underground water distribution pipe broke. the imense water pressure undermind the roadway and the weight of the bus on the roadway with no sub-grade and support failed.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

bora-brazil said:


> The accident:
> 
> The car driver after the accident:


Driver of the bus took "I'd hit it" too literally!


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

EdRacer71 said:


> Driver of the bus took "I'd hit it" too literally!


I'd hit it


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm always fascinated with these early morning after the crash pics. Seems a pretty common occurance. Hit and run

This morning. Jeep was parked, got smacked (I'm assuming drunk driver or asleep driver) and rammed forward quite a ways and upwards onto the curb. (Not my car, thankfully)

Initial point of contact is the dark area of tinted glass on the pavement. ( in line with the sidewalk expansion line). Looks like the perp dropped his front end pieces.


----------



## trbodubn (Aug 30, 2010)

The owner forgot to set the e-brake and here ya go.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Brand New M5


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

omoderncultureo said:


>


 1:27.  lucky person!


----------



## powderhound (Aug 6, 2001)

audifans said:


> Drunk driver Jeep pics..


 I give him 1 or 2 crubs, no burshes, no fents, no brick. So close though! 

:laugh:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

One driver swerves to miss a deer, hits a sign and the metal base becomes a missile 

Oooof! 































> According to the Utah Highway Patrol, a Subaru Impreza was headed south on SR 36 around 2:30 p.m. when the driver swerved to miss a deer and lost control. Her car hit a road sign near mile marker 60 and knocked its base into the northbound lane of traffic.
> 
> A passing Mitsubishi Eclipse ran over the base, sending it flipping into the air. Troopers say the metal object came down through the windshield of a Chevy Silverado
> 
> The* Subaru came to rest in the southbound lane and was hit by an oncoming cement truck.*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Terandyne said:


>


 did these two crash the loaner while the BMW was in the shop?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Roketdriver said:


> My friend drives a red Corrado. Don't scare me like that.


















































































































































































































http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/xx249/christian_v6/38uel6sh.jpg?t=1291305883[/IMG 

[IMG]http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/xx249/christian_v6/su82v5ml.jpg?t=1291306162


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Jesarray said:


>


 love it wish now a days people would do the same 

you made that man wreck his car now go apologize 

now it would be im suing you for scaring my child


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Cement mixer has a bad day


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> Lot's of dead red Corrados ...


 You are such a colossal ass-hole ... i love it ... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

seadoo2006 said:


> You are such a colossal ass-hole ... i love it ... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 thanks :laugh: he beg for it :laugh: and i have more crashed corrado pics


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Yowza! 

Germany 












> Tuesday Jan. 10, 2012, shows the wreckage of a truck that crashed into a house Tuesday in Wipperdorf, eastern Germany. No one injured in house, *driver slightly injured*


----------



## mike_A3 (Jun 30, 2008)

EuroOEM said:


> For those to lazy to click


 I think that's a taxi.


----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

ouch.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

and.... right thru the bedroom


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

dial 911.... please!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I sure wouldn't want to have that thing coming at me on a bridge with no place to go


----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


 happened a few months ago. driver lost control in a long turn and crashed into the house. died right at the scene


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Good lord, are they building homes out there with 6x6 studs????


----------



## cstraw (Jan 9, 2002)

seadoo2006 said:


> Good lord, are they building homes out there with 6x6 studs????


 Evidently a 6x6 stud is not enough to stop a truck and trailer. Boy that house is close to the road, better invest in some super tough bollards for the future... 

Need some North Korea tank blocks... 









Chris


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

EuroOEM said:


> happened a few months ago. driver lost control in a long turn and crashed into the house. died right at the scene












A FLASH-FREEZE IN THE STUTTGART, GERMANY, area Thursday evening caused chaos on the highways and more than 300 accidents. The most unusual wreck was a freight truck that suddenly slid off the road in Meiningen and jacknifed into a house with the truck cab crashing through a bedroom 

*The man and wife who were sleeping in the bedroom were unhurt. 
* 
Hell of a surprise though 

The house was left unstable and ready to collapse. A police spokesman said that the house would have to be shored up and made safe before they could even try to move the truck away.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

seadoo2006 said:


> Good lord, are they building homes out there with 6x6 studs????


 No. That is part of the shoring efforts. You can see the saw dust from cutting them to size in the other photos.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

spockcat said:


> No. That is part of the shoring efforts. You can see the saw dust from cutting them to size in the other photos.


 Ah, good call.


----------



## EvilGTI (Jul 14, 1999)

VW vs Honda


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

I think that this qualifies as "wacky" 



> Mark Leon lives in a sweet spot for big rigs in Los Angeles County.
> 
> *Nine years after a truck hauling chocolate syrup crashed into his mobile home park, another rig hauling 36,000 pounds of whipped cream and sour cream crashed just feet from his house.
> *
> ...


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

nah, whacky when a third rig with ice cream crashes thru his new house...then will be wacky


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> nah, whacky when a third rig with ice cream crashes thru his new house...then will be wacky


 heh... well, the unlicensed, asleep teenager was pretty good for a story 

Resident almost got "creamed"


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


>


 Is that a phone booth under the car? :what: 

It's barely 12 inches square at the base.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Helsinki, Finland: A truck on the neighboring lane had a long overhang and took a turn close to the Porsche.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is Akron's version


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

And...............you get a ticket. Hey, wait. Is that the cop's car?


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

*Yes, I know it's long but pretty much this is my "In for later" post*

-Here's a little history of a highway that was meant to save lives and free up congestion but ended up causing it's own bit of havoc- 

Especially back in the mid 1900's, New York City was a run-down-to-hell kind of town. Lots of money was spent to beautify the city [look at all the pre 1920s buildings, parks, roadways and original IRT subway in it's early years...beautiful] but the City ran out of money quickly and constantly (for reasons i'll pass on talking about) resulting in the lack of maintenance above and below ground. 

During one of it's most important examples of infrastructure, the Elevated West Side Highway was constructed to provide relief from 11th Avenue [aka Death Ave] for New York Central Railroad freight train traffic and to save pedestrians/drivers from getting plowed from said trains [thus the Death Avenue nickname]. The construction of the elevated highway wasn't executed as best as it could have been, thus awkward attributes contributed to accidents over it's years of use such as sharp S-curves [more like Z's], entrance ramps on the left side only, tight on and off ramps, and cobble stone entrance ramps leading to the concreted highway when it was finally paved. [originally, the highway was cobblestone]. 

_Many crashes and fender benders happened here._ 


















_Left handed entrance and exit ramps..._ 


















The narrow ramps, left-hand entrance-exit ramps, sharp curves, and a crumbling structure posed serious hazards. Trucks weren't allowed on it, plans to widen and smooth out the sharp curves were abandoned [like many things in the city] and the highway was left to deteriorate. So in the early 1970s, a cement truck is riding on the highway to repave a section downtown and around Gansevoort street, it's weight caused a section of the highway to collapse, 60 feet down to street level, and a car followed it right in the hole._ No one was killed, just minor injuries_. 
Collapsed cement truck and another vehicle 









After the collapse's clean up 










Unfortunately I can't find my pictures of all the carnage and SFW fatal accidents that happened on this highway and on 11th avenue prior to the highway...it's in my other computer and I can't access it right now sorry. Those wondering, the current West Side Highway was (re)built from 1999...now a highway/boulevard while pre 56th street is elevated leading to the Henry Hudson Parkway. One piece of the old Miller highway still remains, the old 72nd street exit. You can clearly see how tight the turns are, it's like looking at how a lane turns in a Playstation video game [polygon status]. If I find the pics, i'll post em up they were pretty bad/wacky.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

And...........we're gonna just drive on into this here WALLLLLLLLLgreens!!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

No serious injuries or death. 

No clue on what happened here. 

Pretty wild looking scene


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

That's a mess


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Let's just mix and match some velocity, mass and flammable liquids. 



> Fiery result of steam train meeting gasoline truck, San Antonio, 1947.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> love it wish now a days people would do the same
> 
> you made that man wreck his car now go apologize


 Agreed. 



JettaGT8V80 said:


> now it would be im suing you for scaring my child


 Well only if the mom didn't get thrown in jail for child abuse for whacking her kid once.


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

> Perhaps no other Corvette lives up to the famous quote, “I wanna
> live fast, die young and leave a beautiful corpse” than this small-
> block 1967 convertible. The spanking-new Corvette illustrating
> the famous quote from “Knock on Any Door” by Willard Motely
> ...


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Always wonder about these shots. 

That's a Highway Patrol cycle there. 










Big hits little


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Sorry, no pic. 

http://www.vidvir.com/watch/gFb#.T5f52sRWpbC


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Putting the "mass" back in mass transit! 

 

Paris


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Another Corvette losing control 

Guess rain and power and lack of thought/coordination get some into trouble 

 












> The *88-year old driver* of this “Little Red Corvette” lost control on a rain-soaked road in Green Valley, Arizona last week. The Corvette bounced off the median, spun around and jumped the curb before it came to rest in a KFC parking lot, hitting a light pole which fell over on a van.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Campari said:


> Putting the "mass" back in mass transit!
> 
> 
> 
> Paris


 Good news! It's a Dacia! 


Dacia theme: 






















> n 1995, in Romania, some people tried an extreme stunt. Pilots who are in a Dacia 1300, calculated the speed wrong and missed the landing. Fortunately, both survived the accident.












[video]http://www.youtube.com/v/5IC5pLAD6kg&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3[/video]


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

That's one way to change the suspension 

Just rip it off.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Charger charged right in there


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

It's nice that the photographers were out in force about the same time that the automobile came into full flower. Everything got documented.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Goin' to hell in a hurry 

 



> A recently-restored 1967 Chevrolet Corvette has been written-off, and its driver killed in a bizarre accident in a San Francisco-area cemetery.
> 
> The unidentified 52-year-old 'Vette driver sped into the Holy Sepulchre Cemetery early Sunday morning along with a newer Mercedes-Benz convertible, in what witnesses believe may have been an episode of road rage.* The 'Vette driver lost control, crashing into a mausoleum and opening up two crypts as a group of mourners at an adjacent burial ceremony looked on, slack jawed.
> 
> The driver was pronounced dead* at the Eden Medical Center in Castro Valley, and authorities are looking to have a few words with the driver of the mystery Mercedes.












obviously not the car that was involved in the crash. Displayed as part of the original story, though


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


>


 Wannabe Pagani


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

Insert how-do-you-make-a-train-bark joke here 



Roberto Dimento said:


> Let's just mix and match some velocity, mass and flammable liquids.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Bodacious said:


> Goin' to hell in a hurry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow that story is too strange to be true.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Wow that story is too strange to be true.


 well... strange but true 









Driver's name: Michael Joseph Eleazarraraz, 51, of Newark, California


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


> It's nice that the photographers were out in force about the same time that the automobile came into full flower. Everything got documented.


 I just love street scenes like this. Gave such a flavor for the times. 

:thumbup:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Whacked all right 










Officer escaped from this car. She made it through this experience somehow


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


>





bajaboyextra said:


> Is that a phone booth under the car? :what:
> 
> It's barely 12 inches square at the base.


 sort of a phone booth 

I'm assuming it was this


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*95S Burlington, MA*










The first responders began racing to the scene 4-5 minutes after traffic stopped. If I left work a minute or two earlier I may have been part of this mess. At least six cars were involved in addition to a tractor with flatbed trailer. This occurred on 95S in Burlington, MA right at the Rt. 3 N exit. It was roughly 4:30pm. 

Ramp traffic for the Rt. 3 North exit usually backs up about a mile at this time of day, and some effers don't want to wait in line, so they often 1) Pull out of the line going 10-20mph into a lane of traffic going 70mph+ or 2) Slow down to ~30mph forcing traffic behind them to brake. Then they'll pull into an opening in the exit lane as late as possible. I'm guessing something along those lines caused this accident.


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Blunderbuss said:


>


 Does the tag really say: Reeking Horse? A bit funny to have your nose in its rear end then.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Rocking Horse. 

There was an accident on 295 in RI the other day, well actually two. A van was run into by a tractor trailer, and then minutes later, a motorcycle hit a car on the other side. Shutting the whole highway down temporarily. I saw it on the news last night but I'm having a hard time finding it now.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

And you thought you had wheel problems!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

and here we go...............right in the drink


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Aid car....... needs aid.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

If we squeeze together, we can make it


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm not passing that on the right!!


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

omoderncultureo said:


>


 This is the worst display of human stupidity I have ever seen. What a bunch of Fks.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Trains....................they are big and only going one direction. You'd think big rigs could see them and avoid them.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

I wonder if there has ever been a train vs automobile accident where you could honestly say it was the train's fault? :laugh:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Bonk...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

audifans said:


>


 That would be quite a sight coming at you wall to wall.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd hate to wind up underneath that thing!!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

And it looks like he almost made it


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

possible repost.... but I still like this one


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

I dunno if any of you know Penn State real well but this is a squiggly little bike path at the front gates.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

What was that first one? Accidentally mistaking the gas for the brake pedal and yet the driver manages to swerve around the white car in front of her?? :screwy: 

EDIT: Just watched the whole thing - I can't believe what I've just seen... :facepalm: But there are a couple of funny ones too, especially the collapsing traffic light :laugh:


----------



## Cmethvin (Jul 3, 2011)

Darkness said:


> I dunno if any of you know Penn State real well but this is a squiggly little bike path at the front gates.


 When I first moved there (back in 97), I thought it was the same... thank god I didn't have a car my first year, or I woulda done that!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

omoderncultureo said:


>


 What happened at 1:28? Did the little blue car explode or something? Shadows on the ground almost looked like smoke may have been rising from it but why did the camera car suddenly get mud all over its windshield?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, boss. I guess I musta left the lever in the "UP" position.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Two..... for Two Twenty Two? 

I'm comin' in too.!!


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> What happened at 1:28? Did the little blue car explode or something? Shadows on the ground almost looked like smoke may have been rising from it but why did the camera car suddenly get mud all over its windshield?


 He was in the ditch with the wheels still spinning in the puddle. 

WTF is up with speed racer at the beginning driving through a store window?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

the whole 3:00 minute, I missed them all apparently. But the drunk dudes and bumping the pedestrian=facepalm.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Oops.... low bridge. 


I've used transporters for cars before. I never dreamed one of them would do something like this!!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

And some days are just better than others.


----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

omoderncultureo said:


>


 Ha! 0:40 in the above video is what happened here 



omoderncultureo said:


>


 cameras really are everywhere nowadays


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, officer, I was going over the pre flight check and I was tryin' to remember. Is it the right pedal or the left pedal. The right or the left?.....and the next thing I know................


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

If I tol' you once, I tol' you a thousand times. You can't PARK there!!!!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

Terandyne said:


>


 "where can I find a new dump truck?"


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

oh, snap!!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

And it's another drunk hit and run


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

There she goes. And here she comes!! 

Hits the pump backing up and plows forward into the store


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Yikes. 

Guy is trying to kill his girlfriend. Close call on the attempted vehicular homicide 

 

and yes. To answer a previous question: Cameras are everywhere. Nothing like a bazillion views. 

Plus a surprise ending 1:30


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

> while Whitaker's service station drive-through is an extreme case of violence, it is not surprising.


 Just another typical day in America. With all the action movies and these kinds of things on the news, this is actually how other people in the world see America.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


> And it's another drunk hit and run


 hahaha he came right up to the register. i woulda tried to buy some gum or something, you know... to hide the alcohol breath while talking to the cops later. lol jk


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


>


 i thought i was in the doing it wrong thread for a second. 

i was about to say, if this is in russia, i see nothing wrong here...


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Campari said:


> Plus a surprise ending 1:30


 I'm guessing he didn't make it in a fairly certain way since no one tries to help.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Bike store. 86 year old driver decides to check it out 

Mission Viejo. 

And Action!!


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Yoikes!!!!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Now let's just go over here and pick this car up


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm writing you a ticket for jaywalking


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

"Just keep backin' up. 

I'll tell you when you almost there"


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes.... it's Russia


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Terandyne said:


>


 "How am I going to explain this to my wife..?"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> Yoikes!!!!


 How in the hell:sly:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

> Oregon State Police said a 2003 Hyundai driven by 27-year-old Nolan Neal Benson of Long Beach, Washington, was northbound on the Highway 101 Astoria-Megler Bridge when it crossed the center line and collided head-on with a southbound 2003 Toyota pickup driven by Chris Levno, 57, of Kelso.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> How in the hell:sly:


 Driveshaft fell out and hit a pothole? 



Mabe said:


>


 What kind of SUV is this? I can't quite figure it out


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I didn't even know trucks could stand up like this.

:30 for the stunt


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

kowabonga said:


> I didn't even know trucks could stand up like this.
> 
> :30 for the stunt


then you didnt know that they can drive also on the side


----------



## vdubplate (Aug 9, 2002)

sforsancho said:


> Driveshaft fell out and hit a pothole?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of SUV is this? I can't quite figure it out


Kia Sorrento :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, lessee now. I got it. I got it!

......I ain't got it.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## Campari (Apr 16, 2012)

Amazingly enough, the store employee only got minor injuries here.

Idiots in the car should be run down themselves.

Car sped up right at the end to get the parking space???

They left the scene


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

sforsancho said:


> Driveshaft fell out and hit a pothole?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of SUV is this? I can't quite figure it out


Looks like a kia sorrento


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

'63

Kinda fold up like tin foil


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

State troopers.

Rough life some weeks


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Terandyne said:


> '63
> 
> Kinda fold up like tin foil


A Minor... I had an MG1100 2-door, not surprised... I think you just insulted tinfoil... :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Cop in the water


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> Ann Tocker believes she is the luckiest woman alive.
> The 55-year-old miraculously escaped injury after a truck careered into her Clarendon home last Thursday afternoon.
> 
> The Mitsubishi delivery truck crashed into the* front bedroom of her house after colliding head-on with a black Holden Commo- dore on Hawkesbury Valley Way.
> ...














> The Mitsubishi delivery truck crashed into the front bedroom of her house after colliding head-on with a black Holden Commodore on Hawkesbury Valley Way.


----------



## EuroOEM (Sep 18, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

"Dispatch"

"We gots one up and one down."


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

I guess he just had to be 1st!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

This used to be an Audi A7.

http://jalopnik.com/audi-a7-crash/


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

EuroOEM said:


>


Jesus, what's the story here?? Slammed into the tree sideways going 150??


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

This thread just became the horrific accident pic post


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

Is it a traffic accident if it's a bus 'running' a red light and hitting someone?

http://youtu.be/7o8oJDVfvTM

Story:


> A University of Texas student who stepped onto Guadalupe Street during a game students were playing with foam swords was hit Friday afternoon by a Capital Metro bus that ran a red light, police said.
> 
> Nick Engmann, a freshman engineering student, suffered a bruised arm and a cut on his head, said one of his friends, Chris Xu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

DubGirl13 said:


>


That is quite a shot!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Well if you can't sell it, wreck it!

DUI in Happy Valley, Oregon

Drives SUV right into office building



> Police said it looked like Sanchez left the road near Sunnybrook and the I-205 south-bound off-ramp and traveled approximately 50-75 yards before ending up completely inside the building






















and under arrest


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Mabe said:


>


Any more story on this other than "Off the road, one hop, into the fence, into the transformer station, nothin but net!"


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Any info on the GTI/Tree crash from the last page? Link to Story?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow... That is a serious wreck and that is blood. Guy had to die.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

trbochrg said:


> Any info on the GTI/Tree crash from the last page? Link to Story?


This happened in downtown Wolfsburg back in 2009, the Golf was a brand new GTD (2.0 TDI 170 hp) just released from the factory the very same day. 4 young men aged 18-20, including two brothers, were killed in the accident, a fifth man aged 19 was in critical condition.

*None of them were using the safety belt!*

http://www.waz-online.de/Nachrichten/Panorama/Uebersicht/Katastrophales-Ende-einer-Spritztour

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...-Maenner-sterben-in-fabrikneuem-Golf-GTD.html

http://www.bild.de/news/2009/vater/golf-gtd-mit-170-ps-in-wolfsburg-in-den-tod-9892792.bild.html

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4568367


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

trbochrg said:


> Any info on the GTI/Tree crash from the last page? Link to Story?





> 17.09.2009 - 17:52 clock
> In an accident in Wolfsburg on Wednesday evening, four young men between 18 and 20 years died. They rode in a brand new Golf.
> 
> A fifth victim in mortal danger, police said. The 19-year-old driver had the 170-horsepower car, only a few hours earlier, picked up in person at the Wolfsburg plant. After he was fired with friends, with over 100 miles an hour through his hometown.
> ...


http://www.bild.de/news/2009/100km-lauf/100-stundenkilometer-9779372.bild.html


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

It's actually pretty funny, in a sick kind of way.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice that is in Austin on the UT Campus "drag".


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

EUROTHRASH said:


> It's actually pretty funny, in a sick kind of way.


That was posted last page...:screwy:


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

arethirdytwo said:


> Nice that is in Austin on the UT Campus "drag".


Yep, just in front of the CO-OP:beer:


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

Air-over-water said:


> That was posted last page...:screwy:


Ahh, I only saw the story, not the youtube link.


----------



## emkaytree (Sep 15, 2011)

PerL said:


> This happened in downtown Wolfsburg back in 2009, the Golf was a brand new GTD (2.0 TDI 170 hp) just released from the factory the very same day. 4 young men aged 18-20, including two brothers, were killed in the accident, a fifth man aged 19 was in critical condition.
> 
> *None of them were using the safety belt!*
> 
> ...


Not saying it's not wise to use a seat-belt, I always do, but in that crash, don't think it mattered much.  RIP brothers.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

> Yikes: The Buffalo Police Department released this video of an 18-year-old man being struck by a hit-and-run driver, and it's pretty intense. It shows Victor Jerez and two other men walking in the street; they see a car coming, so they rush to the sidewalk. But the driver comes barreling onto the sidewalk, hitting Jerez and sending him flipping through the air.
> 
> Luckily, witnesses called the police and they were able to arrest the (19-year-old) driver, Tornubari Gbaraba, five minutes after the May 3 incident, which was followed by a high-speed chase.
> 
> ...


http://gothamist.com/2012/05/08/crazy_video_of_car_striking_pedestr.php


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Crap.

Y'all walk on the street.
I'll drive on the sidewalk.

Nobody get confused now, ya hear?


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Surf Green said:


> Y'all walk on the street.
> I'll drive on the sidewalk.
> 
> Nobody get confused now, ya hear?


Yeah, why were they just walking in the street?:sly:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Air-over-water said:


> Yeah, why were they just walking in the street?:sly:


Meh, sometimes happens. It can be ok in suburban environments (which that may or may not be). 



emkaytree said:


> Not saying it's not wise to use a seat-belt, I always do, but in that crash, don't think it mattered much.  RIP brothers.


I was thinking about that myself... they may have lost a limb, but their core may not have been as badly mangled, as certianly as it was when they were thrown.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor guy stopped at a light and gets mowed down by this thing



















Unfortunately he's all messed up



> hit the back of Porter’s motorcycle at the intersection of Pike Street and Third Avenue on Oct. 11, 2011, and *dragged him in the undercarriage of the vehicle several hundred feet before the operator realized what was happening and stopped the vehicle. *
> 
> A lawyer for Porter said he sustained severe injuries to his left arm, left leg and pelvis from the crash and is still recovering and undergoing medical treatment.
> 
> “It’s clear that Ride-the-Ducks vehicles present a risk to passengers and the public when operators are distracted with entertaining tourist passengers rather than focused on driving these vehicles safely,” said Porter. “I am lucky to be alive.”


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Sometimes I wonder if all this stuff happened before we had cameras all over the place, or if we just know about it now because it's being captured on camera.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Jesarray said:


> Poor guy stopped at a light and gets mowed down by this thing


OK. I'll say it.

Looks like he got involved in a quack-up.

:wave:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Car sure whacked this house.

Pretty much took it out!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Shred.... he's doing his best.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

The boat-car accident: Interesting that is was the _lawyer_ that commented on the medical condition, and not the doctor...


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)




----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

Gavin Calistros said:


> OK. I'll say it.
> 
> Looks like he got involved in a quack-up.
> 
> :wave:


They have those ducks in seattle.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

He just wanted to get up close and personal


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Out of control Cab Driver


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

He's 24.

He heard you needed to give it a good "launch"

Maybe he thought it could fly


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

WTF @ 4:14 in the video. :what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ghost85 said:


> WTF @ 4:14 in the video. :what:


Car seats, who needs 'em!


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Car seats, who needs 'em!


Door locks, who needs´em!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

omoderncultureo said:


>


I feel kinda bad that I giggled quite a bit at 1:54.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...ly-swimming-pool-drunk-driving-154737300.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## gabesir (Nov 16, 2011)

TaaT said:


>



What kind of rim is that... :thumbup:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

It's a deli truck... tryin' to keep it fresh.

Kinda got sidetracked

does that really translate at "tall and tasty"?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Barefoot_ said:


>


poor spyker


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

hardly "traffic" but qualifies as a car "accident"

geez


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

omoderncultureo said:


>


So basically anyone can drive in Asia and the Easter Block without any type of training or regulation?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

hipster. said:


> So basically anyone can drive in Asia and the Easter Block without any type of training or regulation?


I guess the Easter Bunny gives 'em permission to run amok year round!


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

BumpSteer said:


> I guess the Easter Bunny gives 'em permission to run amok year round!


Damn stuck N key. :laugh:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

hipster. said:


> So basically anyone can drive in Asia and the Easter Block without any type of training or regulation?


 @ 4:20 was that a kid being dropped out the window!?!?!?!!?


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

.LSinLV. said:


> @ 4:20 was that a kid being dropped out the window!?!?!?!!?


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...s-from-moving-car-to-save-child-in-China.html


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

gabesir said:


> What kind of rim is that... :thumbup:


Looks like a Sun Singletrack... which would be odd since they are not renowned for their strength...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Gabo said:


> Looks like a Sun Singletrack... which would be odd since they are not renowned for their strength...


To be fair... neither are Toyota bumpers.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

Jesus Tap Dancing Christ, that car disintegrated!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

'k now.

Lemme just back up over this lil' bump here.


----------



## mike_A3 (Jun 30, 2008)

gabesir said:


> What kind of rim is that... :thumbup:


Specialized rolls their own.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Chinese National runs a red light in his 599 in Singapore killing himself and 3 others.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

sweatyworker said:


> Chinese National runs a red light in his 599 in Singapore killing himself and 3 others.


Holy crap! How fast was he going, 150 mph!?!?!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Holy crap! How fast was he going, 150 mph!?!?!


~120mph


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

^^   I bet that guy pooped a little


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

not really "traffic"... but pretty funny


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Just goofy...............and expensive


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Ooof!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Another shot of that Spyker

the story (back a number of years)



> An employee from the Antwerp garage Beerens couldn't have done any worse. The poor man didn't have a car accident in his entire life.
> 
> But just when he had to drive a brand new Dutch Spyker, worth 271.000 Euro's, to a big carshow in Brussels, the car slipped on its side in a ditch and the car got heavily damaged. "*I probably pulled the wheel a bit too much"*, said a poor Gert Beerts saturday in The Latest News.
> 
> The car should have been the crown on the Brussels carshow, that starts saturday. There are only 3 of the model driving around in Belgium. Car producer Spyker from Zeewolde immediately sent an alternative car, that has been displayed at the very last moment for the aprox. 320.000 visitors for the Autosalon of Brussels.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Parking skills...............not so much.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Wörthersee 2012


----------



## snozberry (Dec 1, 2011)

Many a WTF in that picture.


----------



## kenstoy (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll just slide this one right into the queue

funny pic


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Just doing some spring pruning.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Could have used a Cobb short shifter.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I love how the guy checks out his own car and doesn't bother to check on the guy who just flipped on his side.


----------



## Theclayman (Apr 11, 2008)

J.Owen said:


> I love how the guy checks out his own car and doesn't bother to check on the guy who just flipped on his side.


i thought this exact same thing....then started laughing uncontrollably as the guy stands up in his truck trying to figure out how to get out.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

more antics on top of the transporters


----------



## whitehatch (Dec 25, 2005)

*CLS vs tractor*


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Bus driver was tired of always having to wait on little Billy...*

Was wondering where the emergency vehicles were going when I headed off to work this morning.

Bus driver was tired of always having to wait on little Billy...

















Story @ http://www.buffalonews.com/city/communities/south-buffalo/article871435.ece


----------



## DoktaJoch (Mar 5, 2002)

Any story about the Wörthersee (I assume) crash? I doubt it is a good idea to hit a police car...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

DoktaJoch said:


> Any story about the Wörthersee (I assume) crash? I doubt it is a good idea to hit a police car...


 from what's going around on the internet: drunk german guy without a liscense decided to borrow his buddies car to show of in front of the hotel. 
which is probably just specualtion since the car has austrian plates. + everybody knows germans don't have friends.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

patrickvr6 said:


> Just doing some spring pruning.


 lol....


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

audifans said:


> get's interesting around 10 seconds in


 was interesting about 5 posts up


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

oh, crap 

late to the party................again. 

 

I'll try this one 

logging truck .............meet house.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

U-Haul? 

Looks like they were haulin' ass when they plowed into this poor shack.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

omoderncultureo said:


>


 Have to call :bs: on the last minute of that video. No way there were that many (too many to count) in that van unless there were no seats and they were all standing.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Have to call :bs: on the last minute of that video. No way there were that many (too many to count) in that van unless there were no seats and they were all standing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

OK. I now believe it. 

All the school districts in the US need to see how efficient Chinese school bus transportation is! Who needs a 37' yellow school bus.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

> The owner of a stolen white Dodge Ram Mega Cab, Nathan Baxter, told Casper Police *he’d left his truck running, unlocked in front of the establishment and when he went back out it was gone.*
> 
> Enroute to the alleged truck theft, police received report of a white Dodge Ram that had been driven into a house on nearby Coulter Drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Roll over standards were pretty low back in the day. Along with any other standard, it appears.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't have a pic but here's a link... A truck carrying 89 cows flipped here in Dallas a few days ago. 

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2012/05/24/i-35-shut-down-after-cattle-truck-crash/


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

kowabonga said:


> Roll over standards were pretty low back in the day. Along with any other standard, it appears.


 I wouldn't put that one solely on the '34 Plymouth, those were big, solid sleds. That looks like a high speed offset frontal, a dangerous and destructive accident even with modern cars. 

-GP


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Green Panzer said:


> I wouldn't put that one solely on the '34 Plymouth, those were big, solid sleds. That looks like a high speed offset frontal, a dangerous and destructive accident even with modern cars.
> 
> -GP


 oh, absolutely. This was a bad crash caused by another car. I was just noting the roof mostly. 










I'm presuming this was the stolen car. 












> Car stolen by kids crashes into lawyer's car, killing him.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

^^ That's what you call a flat tire! :laugh:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Screw the cost! Got to get to the service area!!


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Probably a repost, but pretty wild. 

Interesting that the guy off on the side of the road almost got nailed by this (and probably provided some visual distraction momentarily)


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Removal truck gets stuck
> 
> 
> Grafton removalist Michael Wade's new truck got stuck under Grafton's Railway Bridge.
> ...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

yikes!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

And.....................he's out of his seat!


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

audifans said:


> And.....................he's out of his seat!


What a ****ing dumbass. I have absolutely no sympathy for that man.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

gets crazy at :22

and check out sweeper dude at 1:00


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

no crash here... Just ridiculous jockeying of these elephants


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^

 Needs disclaimer. Rough to watch - body parts come loose.

EDIT: NM post was deleted.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Sorry about that guys.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Perfect fit


----------



## Qwan3356 (Feb 9, 2012)

Blunderbuss said:


> Perfect fit


Drunk driving??


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Qwan3356 said:


> Drunk driving??


heh... and not a scratch on it (at least from this side)

opcorn:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

some storm from yesterday


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Balderdash said:


> heh... and not a scratch on it (at least from this side)
> 
> opcorn:


But the porch is missing a column. So the other side is certainly scratched.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

*Driver Owns 2013 Mustang GT/CS for 8 Hours Before Wrapping it Around Tree*




























http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2012/6/...Hours-Before-Wrapping-it-Around-Tree-7709236/


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

He should've upgraded to the Brembos.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

spockcat said:


> But the porch is missing a column. So the other side is certainly scratched.


I always like these shots. He might have clipped the column with the bumper and slid that car right up to the edge of the house and not actually messed up any paint on the other side. Some of these drunks get awfully damn lucky when they start careening around thru the bushes.

And, of course, the probabilities aren't great, but I've seen stranger things happen. After all, this is the Wacky Accident thread.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Syrup spill at Buttermilk Pike



> I 75 Fort Mitchell KY
> A semi truck spilled hundreds of gallons of Hungry Jack maple flavored syrup all over the road. Just so happens it was at the underpass for Buttermilk Pike


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes..... well, it is a low bridge


----------



## Polskie Ogorki (Dec 18, 2006)

Massive Attack said:


> Yes..... well, it is a low bridge


That's not even close! How do you screw up that bad?!
:what:


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

spockcat said:


> OK. I now believe it.
> 
> All the school districts in the US need to see how efficient Chinese school bus transportation is! *Who needs a 37' yellow school bus.*


Fat kids :laugh:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

LOL @ 3:41 undercarriage wash.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Ooof!


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Trying to get into the garage the hard way


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Ooof!


There a lot of blood there...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I guess he really meant it when he said "door to door"

:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

This doesn't look good


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Barefoot_ said:


>


"Smells like something's burning, is it here in the trunk?" 







:laugh:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi speed hi jinx


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Say Todd! Whadda ya' say we "drive" to South Carolina across the bridge at high speed?

What could possibly go wrong?














> Ryan Anderson, 25, was attempting to drive across the railroad bridge, located next to St. Paul’s Church, in a Ford F150 with his brother Todd, 37, around 5:30 a.m. Friday, when the truck crashed into a trestle beam.
> *“I think they honestly thought they were on the road,” said Lt. Randy Prickett.*
> A train traveling from Georgia to South Carolina came up behind the vehicle but was able to stop before it crashed into the pickup’s rear.
> The transmission had jammed during the crash and the *speedometer was stuck on 60 mph*. Prickett said it’s a pretty good estimate of the speed but the actual speed could be slightly lower or higher.
> ...


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Guess he was really trying to follow the dictum:

Garbage in, garbage out!


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Polskie Ogorki said:


> That's not even close! How do you screw up that bad?!
> :what:


Two words...Truck Rental


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

crashes into...............the Allstate building


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Terandyne said:


> crashes into...............the Allstate building


oh so he's in good hands then.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Fire truck wipes out his own station

Michigan

Norton Shores


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Driver must be blind~!


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

gaahhh~!

They almost got us!












> Medical assistant Aida Sanchez receives a comforting hug from a co-worker after a car lost control and crashed into their place of work in Concord,


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.break.com/pranks/woman-driver-vs-parking-garage-2335362


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Crunch~! 

Malverne, NY 

Yesterday. Driver in his 20's on his way to work. Home shifted off foundation. 

Still stuck there until structural integrity of the home is evaluated


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

TaaT said:


> http://www.break.com/pranks/woman-driver-vs-parking-garage-2335362


 ^^^ 

Not one, not two, but three failures.:laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Memorial Day


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Early deposit 

Bank of America


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

I wonder if the real cause of "forgot which pedal was which" syndrome is actually some kind of mini-stroke, like the kind caused by a momentary lack of blood or oxygen to the brain for some reason. Most people have experienced something similar at least once in their lives. I hope I never have a moment like that behind the wheel of a car though.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

RobMarkToo said:


> I wonder if the real cause of "forgot which pedal was which" syndrome is actually some kind of mini-stroke, like the kind caused by a momentary lack of blood or oxygen to the brain for some reason. Most people have experienced something similar at least once in their lives. I hope I never have a moment like that behind the wheel of a car though.


 A Transient Ischemic Attack is a fairly concerning condition. The symptoms are quite different from making a mistake about the pedals because the TIA lasts for several minutes so you would probably become aware that it isn't a typical brain fart. That's a very good warning sign for a stroke so I hope that anyone who experiences something like that would go to the doctor and find out what they can do to not have a stroke. 
I think it has more to do with responsibility than hope. If you know you have a medical condition that could affect your driving, then you shouldn't be driving. Unless you actually take away someone's car they usually won't stop driving however.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Yikes! 


Person lived.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

everyone survived.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

[video]http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/amateur-tow-job-enhances-damage/20z3ydub[/video]


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

*FV-QR*

That poor Volvo (lada?)


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

If you can see something this big, how come you can't keep from hitting it? 

(unless of course, the tractor crossed paths and it was unavoidable) 

edit: (eh... slick surfaces, too easy to slide into anything. I'll give him that.) 


opcorn:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Edison, NJ 

LouCas restaurant 



> eyewitness account of the incident:
> 
> Was at a lunch meeting at LouCas when this happened, and all of us had to move quickly out of the way after we realized that the crashing sound was the SUV plowing into the building. We were all very shaken up, and I won't be sitting by any windows again for fear that this could happen. We were amazed how the whole SUV was in the building considering it was in a parking spot right out front. As good as the food is at LouCas I don't think I can ever return as I will always see that scene replaying in my head.
> 
> Because the driver of the SUV was reportedly in his 80s, many NJ.com users began discussing the issue of older drivers and should they be retested regularly to retain their New Jersey drivers license.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Let's just see if we can drop the house on top of us.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## infraspinatus (May 14, 2010)

from autoblog:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

TopDown_ said:


> Edison, NJ
> 
> LouCas restaurant





> eyewitness account of the incident:
> 
> As good as the food is at LouCas I don't think I can ever return as I will always see that scene replaying in my head.


 When someone says something like that I always wonder if they mean that they are making a conscious choice to replay a bad memory in their head over and over again or if they just know that they can't stop it from their vast experience of having vehicles drive through the restaurant they are eating inside of.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

not sure if i posted this...but everything i know about Florida drivers summed up in ONE photo.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Hmmm... there's a Dodge van inside that mobile home somewhere. Kablooey! 

 












> *Saint Petersburg:*
> 
> Pinellas deputies are investigating a van that crashed into a mobile home park early Friday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> Hmmm... there's a Dodge van inside that mobile home somewhere. Kablooey!


 
Stereotype complete! Camaro parked outside of a mobile home hit by likely drunk/high teen female with other young males in party van.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

strong fire hydrant


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Stereotype complete! Camaro parked outside of a mobile home hit by likely drunk/high teen female with other young males in party van.


  

I guess I should have included this part: 

The 19 year old driver, Kwansha Christina Collins has been charged with careless driving and *driving with a suspended license.* 

The van when they finally pulled it out of the wreckage.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


>


 Is that the MKI FR-S?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Hand Cannon said:


>


 Let's see you crank start that truck now!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Most likely posted before


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

They said "Early Delivery" 

:wave: 

Maybe she wanted the "drive-thru" option 



> 72-year-old Ruth Lawyer confused her left and right (aka the brake and gas), laying on the accelerator in an attempt to stop the barely one-month-old C6.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Lightnin' said:


> They said "Early Delivery"
> 
> :wave:
> 
> ...


 There you go.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Right into the bedroom 

Corona del Mar


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

X5 

just wants to get in


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


 Almost happened to me once as a kid, flying down the hill next to my house across the (much less busy than this) street. I had done it like 10 times when the last time I car came screeching to a halt right in front of me and I freaked out, took off and cried in the woods for a few hours.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

This one still gets me. They had some injuries but are ok


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, now. He wanted a Blizzard, dammit!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

> A woman who drove into a sand trap on a Massachusetts golf course claims her Buick’s GPS told her to do it.
> 
> Maione was driving through the course at 45 miles per hour, police told the newspaper. She failed a sobriety test, and later admitted to consuming half a liter of vodka earlier that morning. She was arrested on drunk-driving charges.














> Ms. Maione stated that she did not even like golf," said Northbridge, Mass., police officer Randy Lloyd.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

You can totally see her mumbling "I'm totally not drunk honey bleeeeehghhhhhh"


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Another day.................another crane bashing a bridge.


----------



## OSD#15 (Sep 10, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Sara Jessica Parker got hit by a car?


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

OSD#15 said:


> Sara Jessica Parker got hit by a car?


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Jesarray said:


> Hey, now. He wanted a Blizzard, dammit!


 Man, he took that place OUT! 

Can you imagine if you look up and see that thing slamming thru right for you!?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

RobMarkToo said:


> Almost happened to me once as a kid, flying down the hill next to my house across the (much less busy than this) street. I had done it like 10 times when the last time I car came screeching to a halt right in front of me and I freaked out, took off and cried in the woods for a few hours.


 :laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Yep..... driver on the phone 

plows thru 3 shops. Crowd handles things a little differently over there 



> As soon as the bus stopped, people started pointing fingers at the driver, Xavier Anbarasu, 30, alleging that he was taking on a mobile phone.
> 
> When the people started beating up the driver, the conductor tried to rescue his colleague. This infuriated the public, who beat up the conductor also and forced the bus crew to flee.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Oak tree you're in ma waaay


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

This gets put right here. 

Beyond wacky. 

And Whacked. 

It really is an amazing age we live in with so many cameras on all the time recording all these incredible events. This one is stunning!


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

kowabonga said:


>


  That $hit is straight out of final destination! 


But LOL at the guy running with fire extinguishers :thumbup:


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh yeah I guess it is apples, not eggs on the ground.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Driver must be blind~!


 and this is exactly why we install headache bars at all bridge and parking garage locations at LAS.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Goldamn speeding elephants!!!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Whadda ya mean, problem? 

Fits Perfect!! 

 

Perhaps his defense will be a squirrel "darted" out in front of him so he had to pile his Dart into the building.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah, crap...Just get it cleaned up and all shiny and what happens? 

Boom! 

Whacked it in the front 










Whacked it in the back


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Ah, crap...Just get it cleaned up and all shiny and what happens?
> 
> Boom!
> 
> ...


 Damn ...


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Ouch! At least the car didn't submarine under that semi


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Goldamn speeding elephants!!!


 did anyone else watch that and when it was coasting toward the red car just keep saying NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Just happened this AM. 

Is that a new VW Golf R buried under a F150? See link in video (Sorry, can't figure out how to link to video directly.) 

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...n-Newhall-Area-Traffic-Blocked-160400935.html 

I definitely see a VW door.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

gti_matt said:


> I definitely see a VW *seat-back adjuster*


 Yep.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

yikes


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

stevegolf said:


> ^^Ouch! At least the car didn't submarine under that semi


 Mansfield bar FTW. Aren't the painted lines by the tires a bad sign?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

painted lines. 

what do they signify?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

oh... just the tire positions of whoever hit him, his car, etc. Not really a "bad sign" it doesn't seem. 

Standard Operating Procedure. One the cars are moved, it's just guesswork as to where they wound up in the crunch.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah, looking at the angle and offset of those marks where the rear car used to be, it would appear their wheels were turned, either by them or during the accident, and the right side ended up pushed back from the left (I imagine on a road like that, the cars were straight aligned).


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Bus is big


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

that kind of speed doesnt seem to be real...i mean, damage should be a LOT worse....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## kmead (Feb 11, 2001)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> that kind of speed doesnt seem to be real...i mean, damage should be a LOT worse....


 Likely the truck was driving at 120kph, the Audi changed lanes into the back of the truck. The differential in speed what caused the damage you see. It is unlikely the truck was not moving at the moment of impact.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> that kind of speed doesnt seem to be real...i mean, damage should be a LOT worse....


 I agree - a TT in to the back of a truck at that speed would be nigh-on unrecognisable. I don't believe what the cluster is showing is the actual impact speed though. That cluster uses stepper motors to move the needles and you can move them by shaking it about. Drop it on its side and it could easily put the needles there. Look at the temp and fuel gauges both at opposite ends of the scales. Just coincidence IMO :thumbup:


----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

"It just slipped right in!" 

Lowell, Mass. Unfortunately, the house has to be demolished. Structural damage too great.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

One reason, I'm leery of getting anywhere close to these things on the road.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

It's a good thing no one was standing up!














> A headmaster said 50 students had a 'lucky escape' after a double-decker bus crashed into the underside of a bridge on its way to a sixth form college in Darlington, County Durham.
> 
> Read more: http://www.metro.co.uk/news/876317-...-school-bus-crashes-into-bridge#ixzz1zCIYQadO


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess that's one way to lower it.


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

Gavin Calistros said:


> One reason, I'm leery of getting anywhere close to these things on the road.


Fat people? Me too.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Well it WAS a gas station on Cape Cod



I don't have any idea what the hell hit that thing


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

So apparently in America you no longer need brakes, you use buildings to slow down. What happens when there's no more buildings? :laugh:


----------



## David802 (Feb 23, 2011)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> So apparently in America you no longer need brakes, you use buildings to slow down. What happens when there's no more buildings? :laugh:


We tear are history down man! 30 years old then smash it to the floor and put a car park there.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Who is the hooker is galoshes... and why is she wearing them?



carlos_miami said:


>


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Terandyne said:


> Well it WAS a gas station on Cape Cod
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea what the hell hit that thing


well, someone sure ignored that sign!


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Who is the hooker is galoshes... and why is she wearing them?


That's my brother, she's a poopsmith.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

David802 said:


> We tear are history down man! 30 years old then smash it to the floor and put a car park there.


Eddie Izzard.... Nice


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

Glad I wasn't the only one to catch that...

"over fifty years ago...."
"No! Nothing was alive back then!"

:laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Elbows said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one to catch that...
> 
> "over fifty years ago...."
> "No! Nothing was alive back then!"
> ...


You think we all live in castles.......
And we do.... we all have a castle each...
we long for a bungalow..


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Test drive of RV takes a different turn













> A test drive of a motorhome took an unexpected turn Friday afternoon when a reported mechanical failure caused the driver to lose control and crash into a Federal Way house, emergency officials said.
> The occupants of the house, in the 500 block of Marine Hills, were not home at the time of the accident, and there were no other witnesses to the crash.
> The 34-year-old driver freed himself from the wreckage and wandered around the neighborhood with a bloody head wound, looking for help, said Gordon Olson of South King Fire & Rescue.
> When emergency personnel arrived at the scene, they discovered that the impact of the crash had severed the natural gas meter at the house, releasing volumes of high-pressure gas into the neighborhood. Nearby homes were evacuated until a Puget Sound Energy crew could secure the leak.
> ...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erik_baas/galleries/72157626469695231/


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

"I didn't see nobody"

classic.

:screwy:


> *The accident was caused by Tameka Turner, a passenger who had been sitting in the car while it was parked nearby. A 2-year-old baby was in the back seat at the time.
> 
> "I tried to reach over to turn the car off because the baby was crying and it was going forward and I tried to hit the brakes, but I must have hit gas and it took off," said Turner, who does not have a driver's license.
> 
> ...


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

I think this has been shown previously, but I'm still rather stunned by how we've got all the cameras rolling for all these action shots


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

DUTCHMANia said:


>



I haven't had a Sagres in years...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwww!















YouTube Description said:


> Heading back into Eau Claire, WI from the 29 overpass we stopped to look at this massive ramp like crack that most cars slowed down for and recieved some damage. Then this happened.


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

OMG. That video make burst into laughter for some reason.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

trbochrg said:


> I haven't had a Sagres in years...


me either....I think a trip to Fall River is in order....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Insane 5.0 Mustang Jump & Crash @ Willow Springs - Hit a crub and 2 fents load cam knock???? Yes he did!


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Insane 5.0 Mustang Jump & Crash @ Willow Springs - Hit a crub and 2 fents load cam knock???? Yes he did!


Epic timing on the music :thumbup:


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

Happened yesterday in Akron ...

Semi loses control, flips and slides into Akron Marathon gas station pumps


Video in link.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

omoderncultureo said:


>


that was just nuts!


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Bazooka said:


> " [...] I didn't see nobody."


If she didn't see nobody, then she saw somebody. Bitch.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

worth_fixing said:


> If she didn't see nobody, then she saw somebody. Bitch.


ga ha ha

(btw perfect username for this thread)



In other news:










DUI Fire chief crashes Mustang into home, kills man



> Police say a western Indiana fire chief is being held on a preliminary drunken driving charge after his car crashed into a house, killing a man and critically injuring his wife.
> 
> Parke County Chief Deputy Sheriff Bill Todd tells the Tribune-Star of Terre Haute that 43-year-old Stacey Williamson was pronounced dead at the scene of early Tuesday's accident. His 46-year-old wife, Mary Williamson, is in critical condition at an Indianapolis hospital.
> 
> ...


http://www.clipsyndicate.com/video/playlist/8178/2589301


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Insane 5.0 Mustang Jump & Crash @ Willow Springs - Hit a crub and 2 fents load cam knock???? Yes he did!


Loved how the camera ended up perfectly oriented to record his exit :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Another Bridge Bashing

Boom Crane goes Ka-Boom


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Bent the guardrail just about as far as they could

The usual 2:45AM wackiness.

Seattle


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Slides on it's side into gas pumps

can't direct embed with youtube



http://www.rightthisminute.com/video/graphic-suv-flips-over-median-and-smashes-gas-station

and.....Let's just drift into reporter


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't recall if this was posted before, but it combines a couple wacked out elements.

out of control car and fire


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Speaking of being inattentive






> Troopers say a woman is lucky to be alive after dozens of long poles impaled her car during a crash near Deming.
> A couple in a station wagon was pulling trailer full of 27-foot long "tepee poles" along the Mount Baker Highway around 9:45 Tuesday when they slowed for dump truck turning by Everson Goshen Road, said Trooper Keith Leary.
> However, a woman driving a Toyota Camry behind the trailer didn't slow and crashed into the back of the trailer, sending dozens of the poles through her windshield and out the rear window. Leary says the *rear view mirror of the Camry was impaled on the end of the poles.*
> The driver of the Camry was taken to St. Joseph's Hospital in Bellingham with various injuries, But none are life-threatening.
> ...












Notice rear view mirror on the end of the poles


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

> Troopers are still trying to figure out why the Camry driver didn't stop.


because camry.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> because camry.


heh... this could go on for awhile.



Sez she doesn't remember anything. Prolly texting.

opcorn:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

She has returned!!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

lil' thumper said:


> and.....Let's just drift into reporter


that was brutal it looks like he got bent in half over the rear end of the car


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> She has returned!!


Was about to say the same.

Smug saturn lady is now smug roadmaster wagon lady!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Now it's "uninhabitable"












> A Hixson home is now categorized as "uninhabitable" after a car crashed into it about 1 p.m. Monday.
> 
> Also, a portion of Ely Road coming off of Hixson Pike had to be closed after the car struck the house at 1506 Ely Road.
> 
> ...


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

mitcompressor said:


> heh... this could go on for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She needed to check temperatures for the roast she was cooking in the kitchen...


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

"UPS Delivers". Alternatively, "This is Why You Wear a Helmet"






(he was OK)
((for lolz press the number 3 while watching))


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol, that bike probably has crappy brakes.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Rav_VW said:


> "UPS Delivers". Alternatively, "This is Why You Wear a Helmet"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha!


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

RobMarkToo said:


> Lol, that bike probably has crappy brakes.


its actually has really good brakes, its a wr250x. If you watch the other vids he has he explains that road has a sign saying no box trucks and that off to the side of the road was a low branch which is the reason the ups guy slammed on the brakes. He looks down because he felt something drip on his leg other wise he would have been able to stop


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

RobMarkToo said:


> Lol, that bike probably has crappy brakes.



Just about every bike has front and rear discs these days. More likely that he lack of attention (being on the phone on a bike??) gave him little time to react to the stopped vehicle, and the enduro tires that bike probably had lead to poor stopping distance.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess she just had to "dock it"


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Yikes!


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> I guess she just had to "dock it"


https://www.facebook.com/fitgirlcari.FANS

FitGirlCari: Cari Draft
8 hours ago
Cari will be off-the-grid for a bit; thank you for the positive notes & messages the past few days


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

This happened in Denmark about a week ago. 22 y.o. male, probably DUI, was left unharmed. The CLK, OTOH, was not.

Google Translate link to news story


----------



## mikeyworks (Jan 8, 2001)

Bazooka said:


>


[announcer voice]AND SHE STICKS THE LANDING!!!![/announcer voice]


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

vgytw said:


> You're always taking a chance with a car like that but that's what life is about. Sounds like a fantastic buy.
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> ...


Are you sure you are posting in the correct thread?


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

PerL said:


> Are you sure you are posting in the correct thread?


heh... he's not sure of anything.

The recovery of car above on boat


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


[Officer] "How fast were you_ really _going son?"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey, free Ferrari engine.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

^ Never seen a video that captured the term "Like a boss" as the one above.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Driver died. 











Washington Post said:


> A huge tree fell on a car Tuesday evening in the Great Falls area of Fairfax County, causing one death, county police said.
> 
> The tree, estimated to be about 100 feet fall and to weigh about 40 tons, toppled about 6:45 p.m. in the 9900 block of Georgetown Pike, authorities said. It remained on the crushed vehicle through the early evening, preventing emergency personnel from determining who was inside, a police spokeswoman said. She said it was not clear why the tree fell.
> 
> ...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...n-great-falls/2012/07/17/gJQANMINsW_blog.html

Here is the tree
http://goo.gl/maps/jlIv


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

Lost my best friend the same way in a construction accident exactly one year ago to the date.

Pietro Flaim, 29, Marbury

Pietro “Pete” Flaim, 29, of Marbury died while helping his neighbor July 17, 2011.

He was born July 6, 1982, in Washington, D.C.

He grew up working with his father in the family construction business, Flaim Brothers, where they specialized in custom home building. In 2006, he formed his own company, FB Construction. He enjoyed helping people through his business and his friendships, but mostly he enjoyed being with his family, especially his wife and new baby daughter. He lived every moment of his life to the fullest and his infectious smile, good humor and lighthearted nature always brought happiness to everyone around him.

He is survived by his wife, Caitlin; daughter, Stella Regina; parents, Diane and Pietro Flaim; mother-in-law, Patricia Maynard; four sisters; three brothers; four brothers-in-law; one sister-in-law; five nieces and one nephew.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

wasim12 said:


> [Officer] "How fast were you_ really _going son?"


 LOL, we all know that's not Stefan.


...and the answer is 162.
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-ferrari28feb28,0,3986184.story


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

YEAHTOM said:


> ^ Never seen a video that captured the term "Like a boss" as the one above.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

so nervous waiting for it to happen.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Here is the tree
> http://goo.gl/maps/jlIv


Can see why it had potential to fall. Monster tree, that they kept cutting away
from the power lines on one side.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

It fascinates me that just about damn near EVERYONE over there has a dash cam rolling.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Meanwhile, in D.C. 










No info.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Bodacious said:


> It fascinates me that just about damn near EVERYONE over there has a dash cam rolling.


With the insanity on their roads, I would too.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Lucian1988 said:


> so nervous waiting for it to happen.


How the ****?


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

^ any news on this one?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Henni said:


> ^ any news on this one?


http://www.todaysthv.com/news/story.aspx?storyid=219355


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Not sure if that will work... 



They found his cell phone still in his hands and his head in the back hatch area. 



Isn't texting fun?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Daemon42 said:


> Can see why it had potential to fall. Monster tree, that they kept cutting away
> from the power lines on one side.


 Nothing good comes from those Orange Tree Butcher Trucks.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Surf Green said:


> Nothing good comes from those Orange Tree Butcher Trucks.


 Asplundh trucks? 
I guess you have never dealt with severe weather and the clean up that comes with it... 
Those trucks can be a life saver.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

start around 1:03 or so for the wackiness to take hold


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Air-over-water said:


> Asplundh trucks?
> I guess you have never dealt with severe weather and the clean up that comes with it...
> Those trucks can be a life saver.


 I have, and I have plenty of hate for Pepco too for not maintaining on a timely basis, but Assplunk stills get a good share of the blame. 
They butcher trees and make them more of a hazard to everyone, except the power lines. 

Instead of just taking the entire tree down when it's appropriate, they just leave massive branches cantilevered over the road, waiting like Chuck Norris. 
For the smaller trees, they don't prune properly, and the cuts get diseased. I live in a neighborhood full of their handiwork. 

They call themselves "Tree Experts". And that's the rub. They're not tree experts, or they would have caught this years ago, before it became a problem. They have no clue what they're doing.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

God... just plowing into people 

 

just bump it to 1:20 to start it


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I'll just drive this big-azz landing gear underneath this bridge. 

Whoops... guess not. 

 

Everett, Washington.. (presumably on the way to the Boeing Plant)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

http://www.courant.com/news/connect...-falling-on-car-0801-20120731,0,6848532.story


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Hah, that's totally on dundas near spadina... that complex in the background is SUPER ghetto.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

mitcompressor said:


> God... just plowing into people
> 
> 
> 
> just bump it to 1:20 to start it


 Just watched this again and didn't even notice the guy who jumps into the back of the truck, right before it gets annihilated. You can also see him at the end of the video on the ground, he is moving so he might of survived.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh yeah... he's moving... he's cool.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

nice day for a car crash


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

omoderncultureo said:


>


 Reminds me of driving in naples, italy.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

An RV decided to take a dip in the pool. 









http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/...v-splashes-into-brockton-pool-driver-rescued/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Google car?!?!  



TaaT said:


>


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Google car?!?!


 He hit an IED? :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Google car?!?!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Google car?!?!


 Yes it is.

They were working in India, and he went off the road. I sure hope they publish that footage.

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2012/08/google-maps-gone-wrong-street-view-car.html


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


> Blown up Golf G60


 I know the charger is affectionately known as the 'grenade' but thats taking it a bit far


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

wow


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

omoderncultureo said:


>


This, people, is why you don't stop in the F*CKING FAST LANE ... :banghead:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

And always have an exit strategy.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

seadoo2006 said:


> This, people, is why you don't stop in the F*CKING FAST LANE ... :banghead:


100% the rider's fault...stupid squid (squished kid).


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

StormChaser said:


> 100% the rider's fault...stupid squid (squished kid).


I'm not saying it's not the rider's fault ... and I hate squids more than most ... but this was pure ignorance of the people STOPPED in the fast lane ... you don't do that, EVER ... you pull off on the shoulder on the right ... Normal people don't expect to come up on car in a dead stop in the middle of a 60mph+ highway ... That squid wasn't even speeding, he just never saw a god damn thing coming at him ... Look how hard the Kia hit the brakes and everyone else did.

There's no excuse for stopping where those two cars did ... and, they are partially at fault for any resulting accidents. Cops in Ohio LOVE those people because they are just easy money. Even my grandma got a ticket for stopping in the center median by OSHP ... good riddance.

It's like when I see motorists stopped by a cop in the center median ... you idiots, make your way right and pull off the road.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

We are way better about that in America than they are overseas. If this thread has taught me anything, it's that if you go to another coutnry, expect the unexpected.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> We are way better about that in America than they are overseas. If this thread has taught me anything, it's that if you go to another coutnry, expect the unexpected.


I think what you mean to say is that Russian roads are not safe. There's no reason to be afraid of the rest of the world.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't know, is ee a lot of these videos from Cina and southeast Asia too, lol.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> I don't know, is ee a lot of these videos from Cina and southeast Asia too, lol.


k you're right I'm wrong. Fear the world.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

seadoo2006 said:


> but this was pure ignorance of the people STOPPED in the fast lane ... you don't do that, EVER ...


Unless your car breaks, and you can't get it across 3 speeding lanes of traffic to a breakdown area.
Generally speaking, I agree, but it's not always possible.
I've had an engine quit, and managed to stab the clutch, and get across 3 lanes... but I could have just as easily not made it, and ended up in that exact situation.
As a driver, you have to be prepared to come upon anything.



> It's like when I see motorists stopped by a cop in the center median ... you idiots, make your way right and pull off the road.


Cops around here seem to prefer when you pull to the left, provided there's room. A full median, would assume there's room.
That way the cop has a car between him and speeding traffic, as he talks to you through the driver's window.


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>


I saw one like this on the NJ turnpike. But it was an orange lotus evora under an E Class


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> Unless your car breaks, and you can't get it across 3 speeding lanes of traffic to a breakdown area.
> Generally speaking, I agree, but it's not always possible.
> I've had an engine quit, and managed to stab the clutch, and get across 3 lanes... but I could have just as easily not made it, and ended up in that exact situation.
> As a driver, you have to be prepared to come upon anything.


My 1.8t timing belt jumped in Beaumont, TX. It's 1:00pm and I'm in the fast lane. The engine dies, I diagnose it's not gonna restart, shoot three more lanes of lunch traffic to make the shoulder. I had to E brake it to stop short of an overpass where the shoulder disappears. My tire marks are still there five months later. 

Some people got it, some don't.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Hoo Boy... It's a Two-Fer~!














> Deputies ID woman who crashed into central Florida home after road-rage incident
> Schtvonne Whitaker, 31, faces multiple charges in crash.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Ok, I give up; how does one pronounce Schtvonne?

I'm guessing it isn't phonetic.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

A rammin' good time



> The incident began about 2 a.m. with the report of a suspicious vehicle in the area of Via Rosa and Paseo Palmilla. Responding officers located the vehicle, but the driver immediately fled, police said.
> 
> A chase ensued, and eventually ended when the driver, John Arthur Budd Jr., 37, of Santa Maria, crashed into a utility pole where Point Sal Road dead ends in Casmalia.
> 
> ...





















And in Queensland:



> A man accused of ramming his vehicle into three parked police cars in north Queensland has been charged.
> 
> Police say the 21-year-old drove his vehicle into three cop cars parked at the Edmonton police station, south of Cairns, at about 8pm (AEST) on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

No pics of the hoofy scene for this one



> Man rams cop car with horse, police say
> 
> Aug. 21, 2012 09:28 AM
> Associated Press
> ...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

This one is a cab driver.

Let me guess. 

Hungry?

GPS?

or texting?


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

seadoo2006 said:


> This, people, is why you don't stop in the F*CKING FAST LANE ... :banghead:


Are you seriously blaming this on the Kia? What else could he do? Traffic was stopped ahead of him and he slowed down so he wouldn't collide with them. He couldn't even have changed lanes. Are you blaming it on the people up ahead who are stopped? Who knows what they are stopped for? Traffic stops short on the highway all the time, sometimes you are prepared for it, sometimes the **** hits the fan.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

> State police say a Massachusetts teenager *was reaching into a bag of fast food on her lap* when her car collided with a trooper's cruiser over the weekend.
> 
> Authorities allege a car driven by 18-year-old Tia Grover, of Westfield, went through a flashing red light at about 12:30 a.m. Sunday just before she was struck by the cruiser driven by Trooper Daniel Moran, who had a flashing yellow light.
> 
> ...


In other news:












> Police say a 2000 Dodge Ram pickup truck driven by *Loren Salfrank, 62, of Wilmington suddenly accelerated, slamming into the back of a cargo trailer parked at the store's loading dock.
> *
> 
> The pickup truck traveled several feet under the trailer, trapping Salfrank and his passenger, 29-year-old Andrew Hoover of Wilmington.
> ...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

> New Mexico driver smacks pole head-on
> A driver in New Mexico managed to run her car into a telephone pole — in the middle of the desert.
> 
> Despite the vast, empty space and open highway all around her, the driver somehow managed to lose control at just the right place and time to drive high-speed into a six-metre (20-foot) pole near Rio Rancho, Sandoval.
> ...


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Nashville



> It all started when investigators say one of their officers spotted Terry Eugene Fisher with some pot. When the officer moved in, authorities say Fisher started a fight and tried to speed off even dragging the officer a short distance.
> 
> Fisher then lost control of his car, jumped a fence, crashed into the house, and ruptured a gas line. Thankfully, no one inside the damaged home was hurt, the officer wasn't seriously injured either.
> 
> ...


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

RobMarkToo said:


> Are you seriously blaming this on the Kia? What else could he do? Traffic was stopped ahead of him and he slowed down so he wouldn't collide with them. He couldn't even have changed lanes. Are you blaming it on the people up ahead who are stopped? Who knows what they are stopped for? Traffic stops short on the highway all the time, sometimes you are prepared for it, sometimes the **** hits the fan.


I'm blaming it on the two numbnuts that stopped in the fast lane of a crowded highway. If this is okay with you, can I just park in the middle of I-95 and then blame the guy that hits me?

Nope, we just had a situation like this here in Ohio with one of our infamous ex-judges ... guess what, SHE got the ticket for being stopped in the middle of the god damn roadway. If you have a problem, get OFF the road, don't just sit there with your head up your ass in the fast lane causing safety issues for everyone on the freeway ...



> http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2012/08/former_judge_bridget_mccaffert.html
> 
> One of the tickets, on file in the municipal court, states that McCafferty was driving slowly enough to impede traffic. The ticket also states that she was involved in an accident, but provides no details.
> 
> DeFranco explained that McCafferty's 2002 Chevrolet was not struck in the accident, but that as she slowed down to exit the highway, the car behind her braked and was struck from behind by a third car.


Yep, you can be at-fault if someone rear-ends you ... provided, of course, you're a f*cking moron and park in the fast lane of a highway. 

:banghead:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Blunderbuss said:


>


Why are his eyes so close together?



Balderdash said:


> No pics of the hoofy scene for this one
> 
> Horseback shenanigan story


I once worked with a guy from rural Arkansas. He and 3 of his friends got drunk and rode into town to the happy hour at Chili's on horseback. When Chili's closed they decided to ride around town and ended up in WalMart...on horses. He said the horses didn't like the shiny tile or the bright lights so they started to panic by the buggy pick up. So they left. The police were already nearby and showed up before they could make an exit. Had a wild west brawl, whooped a cop with his horse whip, two got away down a large ditch behind the store, another in cuffs, and the last one was headed down the street when he came back for the one in cuffs. Snatched him up and took off with him. They all got away but being small town Arkansas they were IDed and picked up before sun up. They made a CNN ticker for a few days.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Brake Weight said:


> Why are his eyes so close together?


Inbreeding.


----------



## LOWANDSLOW8V (Feb 29, 2012)

call me heartless or not , but i find this one really funny :laugh:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Just going into the Apple Store and clearin' the decks.

Probably shown before, but I love how the entire counter (as well as everyone else) is just completely swept away in a heartbeat.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

seadoo2006 said:


> I'm blaming it on the two numbnuts that stopped in the fast lane of a crowded highway. If this is okay with you, can I just park in the middle of I-95 and then blame the guy that hits me?
> 
> Nope, we just had a situation like this here in Ohio with one of our infamous ex-judges ... guess what, SHE got the ticket for being stopped in the middle of the god damn roadway. If you have a problem, get OFF the road, don't just sit there with your head up your ass in the fast lane causing safety issues for everyone on the freeway ...
> 
> ...


Do you know more about this video than everyone else? I see no cars that were parked. Only cars that slowed down and a motorcycle that didn't or couldn't. Traffic slows on the highway all the time, if one isn't prepared for that possibility they shouldn't be driving.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

RobMarkToo said:


> Do you know more about this video than everyone else? I see no cars that were parked. Only cars that slowed down and a motorcycle that didn't or couldn't. Traffic slows on the highway all the time, if one isn't prepared for that possibility they shouldn't be driving.


Either you didn't watch the video, you're legally blind, or you're a blithering idiot. 

*Here ... I'll spell out the whole situation for you so YOU FINALLY GET IT!*

So, here is the setup to the entire crash. We have a highway of traffic traveling at speed with adequate following distances (some say a little close, but on a more traffic heavy freeway, this is normal). No slowed traffic, no crazy drivers speeding, just everyone moving at a moderate rate of speed.

Until ...










A couple of wild MORONS appear (denoted by the blue circle), two cars, stopped dead in the middle of the fast travel lane. The Kia (denoted by the red arrow) makes a quick but not panic stop because she can see the stupidity of the people in the blue circle.










In keeping with the color scheme, we can now more clearly see the MORONS stopped in the middle of the freeway (with one person out of their vehicle), the Kia now in full emergency stop, and the poor sad biker who was still going at highway speed unaware that the FAST lane of the freeway just came to a FULL STOP while the other lanes continued moving at near the same rate of speed.

From here, it's the carnage that was the direct result and FAULT of the two MORONS stopped in the middle of the highway in the PASSING/FAST LANE.



















So, you "see no cars that were parked"????? The what in the hell are you seeing man ... here are some more shots. I still see no traffic outside of the two MORONS stopped in the passing/fast lane of a highway moving at speed ...










... and here is the aftermath ... traffic is still moving at speed, LOTS of room in front of the MORONS and no stopped traffic aside from the people panic braking now because of the wreck.










I honestly don't know what in the hell you were talking about when you posted ... are you blind? Seriously, are you, because if not, you should really enlighten everyone here on what madness you saw in that video that contradicts what actually happened ... 

:banghead:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

^ Wowzer!

I suddenly have new found respect for Seadoo's ability to reconstruct an accident. You better believe I'm callin' you first if I need to have someone walk step by step thru a dash cam pileup.

Awesome!!

:thumbup:


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

seadoo2006 said:


> Either you didn't watch the video, you're legally blind, or you're a blithering idiot.
> 
> *Here ... I'll spell out the whole situation for you so YOU FINALLY GET IT!*
> 
> ...


The reddish orange spray... Is that blood?


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

VadGTI said:


> The reddish orange spray... Is that blood?


No, it's probably every fluid that bike had on board at the moment ... coolant, oil, gasoline, etc ... a human wouldn't exsanguinate that quickly. At least, not in that specific situation.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

And to think he almost made it in for his first lesson


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

If the Kia was capable of stopping but the biker wasn't, he was following too close and/or speeding. Does not matter why anyone was stopped.

/end story.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> If the Kia was capable of stopping but the biker wasn't, he was following too close and/or speeding. Does not matter why anyone was stopped.
> 
> /end story.


Again, READ, laws are written as such that the "reasonable and prudent" will not break them. However, in this circumstance, a "reasonable and prudent" person should not expect a motorist to be cold stopped on the highway. Thus, in this circumstance, there is sufficient enough evidence from that video as to find a significant portion of fault with the person stopped in the passing/fast lane.

As I can tell you are probably one of those people that thinks a rear end collision is ALWAYS the person behind's fault, I present to you what I posted earlier (and a local story).



> http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2012/08/former_judge_bridget_mccaffert.html
> 
> One of the tickets, on file in the municipal court, states that McCafferty was driving slowly enough to impede traffic. The ticket also states that she was involved in an accident, but provides no details.
> 
> *DeFranco explained that McCafferty's 2002 Chevrolet was not struck in the accident, but that as she slowed down to exit the highway, the car behind her braked and was struck from behind by a third car.*


If a reasonable and prudent person would not do something (like be cold stopped in the fast lane), they are then technically at fault, just like Judge McCafferty was at-fault for the car that rear-ended the truck behind her ... in other words, the exact same situation you saw here in the video.

If car #1 is stopped, and car #2 must do an emergency stop to avoid an accident with car #1, and car #3 runs into car #2, the driver of car #1 can be at fault if what they are doing is not "reasonable or prudent".

In this case, there is NO reason that not just one car, but two cars are STOPPED COLD in the middle of the fast lane of a major highway. If you feel differently, I'm sure the ex-Judge McCafferty would love for you to pay for her ticket she was just convicted of.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Blah blah blah. If they have a legitimate reason to be stopped (such as, car broke down and could not move over, or major accident of some such), then they might be less at fault, however, you cannot absolve the biker for his wreckless driving.

I've been the car in the back... I was in an exact situation like this. I rear-ended a lady who was turning right at an intersection becuase she stopped short becuase a guy on a bike rode out into the street. It was found my fault... I got the fault changed to the third party, and it stricken from my record, but the judge still reminded me that I was following too closely. PERIOD.

I love how you KNOW what happened. Please, enlighten us as to the exact reason of the first pair of cars stopping. No "probably", tell us the exact reason and provide evidence as to how you're aware of it.

You seem so staunchly entrenched in defending this guy to the last drop, is he your brother or something? Would you like us to blur his blood?

Time to let it go. This fight is pointless and over. So, I say again, /end story.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> Blah blah blah. *If they have a legitimate reason to be stopped (such as, car broke down and could not move over, or major accident of some such),* then they might be less at fault, however, you cannot absolve the biker for his wreckless driving.
> 
> I've been the car in the back... I was in an exact situation like this. I rear-ended a lady who was turning right at an intersection becuase she stopped short becuase a guy on a bike rode out into the street. It was found my fault... I got the fault changed to the third party, and it stricken from my record, but the judge still reminded me that I was following too closely. PERIOD.
> 
> ...


Like I said, where's the legitimate reason to be stopped. No major accident (maybe a fender bender) and even it it was a broken down car, there's no reason for TWO cars to be stopped.

Plus, even if it's a fender bender, many places, by LAW, you have to move them OFF the roadway.










Either way, the people stopped in the middle of the freeway are f*cking MORONS like I said at the beginning and have been saying. They are 100% at-fault for the resulting accidents because YOU DON'T STOP DEAD IN THE FAST LANE!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Prove it.

You simply don't know for sure WHAT happened. maybe the original driver is having a heart attack or something else that disables his faculties. In the end, the biker was also being wreckless, and deserves at minimum half the fault. 

Now can we ****ing drop it? Or are you going to continue to troll and rant?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Prove it.
> 
> You simply don't know for sure WHAT happened. maybe the original driver is having a heart attack or something else that disables his faculties. In the end, the biker was also being wreckless, and deserves at minimum half the fault.
> 
> Now can we ****ing drop it? Or are you going to continue to troll and rant?


blame the biker one more time.....


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Prove it.
> 
> You simply don't know for sure WHAT happened. maybe the original driver is having a heart attack or something else that disables his faculties. In the end, the biker was also being wreckless, and deserves at minimum half the fault.
> 
> Now can we ****ing drop it? Or are you going to continue to troll and rant?


I don't care. There is no reason to be stopped in the fast lane like that. If your car is losing power at highway speeds, you can coast to the shoulder. If you are having a heart attack, you should do the same unless dead.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

This thread now sucks.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Parking Lots. Things just happen SO fast!

(especially when you just stand on the gas pedal)





> A driver in a 1994 Honda Accord was backing his vehicle out of a parking lot. Suddenly the car jerked forward,* flattened the handicapped parking sign and using the sign as a ramp landed on the top of a 1998 Lexus SC 300*. Though both cars got seriously damaged, no one was hurt in the accident. The driver of the Honda claimed that the accelerator became stuck and he lost control.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

So now that the hot air is all expelled about who's right and wrong (and rather wacky) we return 
our viewers to the wacky traffic accidents.

Houston, Texas:

Driver loses control and heads for house. Makes me wonder if some of these drivers are ever "really" in control of their vehicle to start with.

:screwy:


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, I just made that guy spend like 20 minutes of his life proving that he was right about an argument on the internet. :screwy:

Can you please make a powerpoint, I'm still not quite sure I understand.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

wow.. like give it up, man... It's baked, overdone and cooked thru and thru ^

I like this one:

*Occurred on a driving lesson* no less. Windsor, Ont.

The Caliber just fits!


----------



## zeonic (Aug 23, 2008)

I was driving home one day and saw this. Apparently nothing climbs walls better then a Subaru


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Dayton, Ohio...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

hmm. 

Some of these shots look like large animals were trying to get themselves up and over the windowsill to make it inside the house.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


 And that's what you get for passing on a double yellow.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

High Wire Act 












> Witnesses to a bizarre car crash in Hervey Bay yesterday said it was like "time stood still" as two young men scrambled to safety from their precariously balanced - and leaking - car.
> Paul Hilton and Nicholas Finnis were turning off Boat Harbour Dr into Hunter St at midday when Mr Hilton lost control, running up the curb and onto a power pole support wire.
> As nearby workers rushed to help the boys, the car started spitting out liquid and sparks.
> "We thought it was going to catch fire ... we screamed at them to get out, quick," Jodie Beams from the Sustainability Shack said.
> ...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty messy way to wreck a car. Live wires and all.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sure there's a Russian dash-cam thread, but this is relevant here.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, she clipped that semi real bad. Any info on the rest of the accident; like what happened, it looks like the scooter driver just spazzed out and didn't notice it was going into oncomming traffic. :screwy:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Boat accident....


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ never gets old! :laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

cramerica said:


> ^ never gets old! :laugh:


 I've watched it a hundred times and I still :laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Back to school time for a North Carolina cop 

(Looks like he went to the Principal's Office)


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Slip slidin' away.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

BumpSteer said:


> Slip slidin' away.


 He had to have been shiatting his pants heading towards that wall ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

McBanagon said:


>




Ragdoll...


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

McBanagon said:


>


From the YouTube description: "He survived the crash with only a broken arm and broken leg however he was airlifted to the hospital."


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


> Back to school time for a North Carolina cop
> 
> (Looks like he went to the Principal's Office)


That happened on my birthday, 10 miles away from me.

Awesome. :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

win?


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

Preppy said:


> win?


^^^win indeed. Honestly, it's not unheard of to do that kind of thing in a crowded Euro city.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Taking "door to door" to new levels of service.










Silver Springs, MD


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Obviously looking for a place to stop and cool off.... in a hurry!



(it's *his neighbor's pool*... ga ha ha)


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Preppy said:


> win?



Anyone who has tried to find a parking space in Paris can sympathize though.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

IC AI said:


> Anyone who has tried to find a parking space in Paris can sympathize though.


Completely normal in France. Also the reason even modern French cars still almost all only have partly painted bumpers.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

mitcompressor said:


> Back to school time for a North Carolina cop
> 
> (Looks like he went to the Principal's Office)


A lot of schools have police officers embedded these days.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Name of the store?

Got Safety...First Aid shop


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

kasbah said:


> Name of the store?
> 
> Got Safety...First Aid shop



Looks like he completely missed all the "protective poles" out in front.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

mcbanagon said:


>


why didnt you turn?!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi wire act.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Related repost


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Taking "door to door" to new levels of service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ride On has done this at least three times in Montgomery County this year IIRC with two of them being in Silver Spring.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Woah.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

NSFW language.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Silver Springs, MD


There is only one spring here.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

kowabonga said:


>


I know it's fk'd up to say, but an accident can't get any better than this. The fire is icing on the cake.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

^agreed... Truck as fireball is superb crash material

Hi flying car:
























> Two homeowners were asleep when an out of control silver coloured Lexus crashed into their first floor master bedroom in the early hours of the morning.
> The car had mounted the front of a vehicle parked outside the property before colliding with the side of the house, said police.
> The driver and two men travelling in the car were pulled out of the wreckage with only minor injuries.
> 
> ...


a total of five cars, a post box and a fence were also damaged during the incident in the residential street.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Surf Green said:


> There is only one spring here.


Heh..well I guess we can all rest easy and quit looking for the other acquifers. 

I'd loved to have seen the inside the bus video of this crash

( or the dashcam off the cab)




























[


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

well you can't start the day without breakfast


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

FINE! I'll use the bike... GOSH!


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Stretching the rules, but this pic is too funny not to share:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

ehh.... forget the stairs. I'll just go into the second floor "window". Don't wanna wake anyone up by stumbling around downstairs.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Corvette pulls out to pass and.............. 












> A 54-year-old Ligonier, Indiana man in a red C5 Corvette was trying to pass a line of cars along State Route 9 in Noble County when he crashed into a pickup that was turning left onto County Road 850N.
> 
> 
> The resulting accident left the Corvette driver, Teddy Martin, in critical condition, but 16-year-old Quinn Groff of Ligonier escaped unhurt from his pickup. Two passengers in Groff’s truck were also not injured, including Harley N. Beechy, 19, and Carter P. Schrock, 25, both of Millersburg, Indiana.
> ...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Just can't wait to get me some of that fine wine!~!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Action starts at :36 

Porsche 911 Turbo comin' thru!!! 

 

Pretty good break dancing guy out by the pumps after she tags his car 

 





 
Man, she PLOWED that place!!!


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

If you park inside the convenience store, you're an a$$hole


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Man, she PLOWED that place!!!


 Unintended acceleration, anyone?


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Action starts at :36
> 
> Porsche 911 Turbo comin' thru!!!
> 
> ...


 I never get what is going through peoples' heads in these sudden acceleration accidents. 

All you have to do is take your ****ing foot off the gas pedal you meat-headed ****sack chicken ****er!


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

this one though.. That car does 0-60 in what ~4seconds so a accidental slam of the gas instead of the break your hitting 60 before you even react. which kinda looks like what happened here.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Certainly not an "accident" 

Suzuki driver irritated over waiting over 20 minutes for customer service. 

Moscow


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I love how non-nonchalant the dealer guy was, walking up and tapping on his window. 

"Excuse me sir? Sir? Your car is inside the dealership, and causing quite the mess. If you could please be so kind as to not be doing that."


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I like the chair that comes flying in at 1:21. Like someone on the second floor thought throwing a chair would stop the guy.


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cameron1152 said:


> this one though.. That car does 0-60 in what ~4seconds so a accidental slam of the gas instead of the break your hitting 60 before you even react. which kinda looks like what happened here.


 Indeed, she is not even on the brake until halfway thru the store (0:52 - 0:53).


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HA HA


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Action starts at :36
> 
> Porsche 911 Turbo comin' thru!!!
> 
> ...


 Why does the cashier have 7 credit card machines? :what:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Preppy said:


>


 Anyone else have to do a second-take on this one as it looks like it melted? :laugh:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Anyone else have to do a second-take on this one as it looks like it melted? :laugh:


 Nope, just you.


----------



## wraith_lancer (Aug 8, 2012)

wtf is going on in that pic? It certainly appears to be melting to me... Is that just some random car-sized sinkhole in a parking lot...that happens to take place under just one car and nowhere else?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

wraith_lancer said:


> wtf is going on in that pic? It certainly appears to be melting to me... Is that just some randomly massive sinkhole in a parking lot?


 My guess is a water main break causing sinkhole.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Lessee.... 

DUI.... check 

texting... check 

blows thru stop sign.... check 

Hits a bus which blows thru house... whoa!! 

Leaves scene of accident... of course! 

 

Florida


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bizybyker said:


> Why does the cashier have 7 credit card machines? :what:


 Saw the same thing at the end of that video and wondered about it myself. :screwy:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

7 different credit card machines is pretty extreme, the store owner obviously is spending more money than its worth but................ 

different credit card machine companies charge different fees for different types of credit cards. Im guessing the store owner is covering the cheapest route for all kinds of cards but in turn has spent way more money for the installation and the machine up front times 7.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

"So I'll just put the vehicle in the garage... where it belongs. Oopsie. 

Upside down"


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Yikes!


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

jpr said:


> 7 different credit card machines is pretty extreme, the store owner obviously is spending more money than its worth but................
> 
> different credit card machine companies charge different fees for different types of credit cards. Im guessing the store owner is covering the cheapest route for all kinds of cards but in turn has spent way more money for the installation and the machine up front times 7.


 That doesn't look like the main register. I'm willing to bet they are per paid mobile recharge machines and the like.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


 Repair bill for carbon body panels + magnesium bits...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Dafuq was that in the road? A pantograph from an LRV? 
Those transmission lines are STRONG... wow.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

The music was *almost* synced correctly for the hit. Would have been cool to see the roof impact hit the downbeat of the instrumental part. :laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Might as well add this one onto the "Russian" list: 

 

Love the slow mo


----------



## 626818 (Jul 19, 2002)

One night while driving in a torrential winter storm (as can only be served up by the Wet Coast), I saw someone cut across two lanes of traffic to get to an off-ramp. the driver missed the off-ramp but drove up the grassy area between the highway and off-ramp, obliterated the large sign stuck in the ground (supported by two, 8X8 wood posts) and come to a stop. I was slowing down to see if the driver was alright, but before I could stop to help, the driver of the soccer-mom van drove away!:facepalm:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> Might as well add this one onto the "Russian" list:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the slow mo


 oh, man. They certainly do have the "action cam" on all the time and just at the right moment over there


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

If it fits, it ships:thumbup:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

-YZ- said:


> If it fits, it ships:thumbup:


 Again...Florida.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Preppy said:


> Repair bill for carbon body panels + magnesium bits...


 Don't forget all the silicon....yawn....carbide...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

mike02467 said:


> Don't forget all the silicon....yawn....carbide...


 Don't think clarkson yawned, I think he was jizzing in his pants.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

You want wacky? 



Have sex in car while car is moving 

Pull a gun on the driver while you are riding him while he's driving you (straight to hell) 

.356 Taurus revolver in the face (plus your boob in his face) causes him to run off road as he grabs revolver and let's go of the steering wheel 

He punches you in the face as you wrestle for the gun (unguided car sails off into never never land 

The two of you ride into palm tree and across a couple yards (oh, did I mention this is Florida?) 

Ensuing crash clobbers car and just about skewers you. (no mention of fences, crubs or brushes) 

Profit? Apparently not. You are charged with armed robbery 

 

http://jackontheweb.cbslocal.com/2012/09/15/woman-pulls-gun-on-man-while-having-sex-in-moving-car/


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

-YZ- said:


> If it fits, it ships:thumbup:


 Hmm.... The Yellow/Black suggests it may be a Corvette ZHZ.... Rental car through Hertz.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

lil' thumper said:


> Have sex in car, pull gun on driver, crash
> 
> Profit? Apparently not. You are charged with armed robbery


 Meet Amanda Jean Linscott


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Perhaps he thought she meant something else when she said 


"I'm gonna blow your head off!!" 

(since she was evidently fondling him at the time he was driving)


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

She doesn't ALWAYS look like she's been used for a punching bag


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

So motorists can't see motorcycles and scooters can't see bicyclists? 

:screwy: 

Don't even bother to watch until :40


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

audifans said:


> So motorists can't see motorcycles and scooters can't see bicyclists?
> 
> :screwy:
> 
> Don't even bother to watch until :40


 I like how the driver taking video just leaves the scene :what:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

But I REALLY wanna go to Zesto's (Atlanta) 

Hey! Now I wanna get OUTTA Zesto's


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

WTF @ 0:54 :screwy:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

-YZ- said:


> WTF @ 0:54 :screwy:


 
wow... That is SOME split rim exploding off the wheel 





 

Beadlock shoots off rim: 

Split rim that semi trucks use


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

-YZ- said:


> WTF @ 0:54 :screwy:


 Left front tire blowout. 
Looks like a load of apples or something.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

-yz- said:


> wtf @ 0:54 :screwy:


 3:14, holy fack!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

-YZ- said:


>


  @ 5:10 amusing new twist on the subject.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

wow... I'm losing track of what's been posted. 

But this has some real truck dozer shots of the cars getting swept along:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

[video][/video]


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Driver was taken to a hospital with non life threatening injuries.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

StormChaser said:


> Driver was taken to a hospital with non life threatening injuries.



Maxima?


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Maxima?


Me thinks so

Edit: Maxima convertible actually


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Maxima Cross Cabriolet?


 Looks like it is now.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

NSFW, Language


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Maxima?


Altima.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> wow... That is SOME split rim exploding off the wheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW there was a reason I didn't like to be next to big trucks


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

So witnessed an OMFG moment accident on the lonely stretches of route 27 in Florida. 

Tractor trailer I was coming up on slowly drifted over from the right lane then off the highway then suddenly tried to correct. Swung a few times then toppled over.

Waited with one other driver until police arrived and escorted us across to the other side to pass. Truck driver was fine. I bet he fell asleep.


----------



## MrRoboto (Jul 26, 2000)

I have just read mostly 84 pages of Russians and Floridians doing stupid things.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Some people take "lower it" waaay too literal


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

-YZ- said:


> WTF @ 0:54 :screwy:


the first clip (brick through windshield) killed the passenger. In the full clip of just that incident you can hear the driver (male) start screaming and reacting to what he is seeing. It was translated and a full link to the story was posted on another site. Gut-wrenching to listen to.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Bus driver was DWI~ Nassau County


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I think this qualifies as "breaking and entering"


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

kowabonga said:


> I think this qualifies as "breaking and entering"


Looks like he was carrying a passenger... that must have been fun...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

more vehicle mischief


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like they dropped a load onto their car when entering the building.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

lil' thumper said:


> Looks like they dropped a load onto their car when entering the building.


if you take out the "lentile" in a CMU (brick) building, there is nothing left to support all those bricks....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

taat said:


>


hahahahah


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

idiot overtaking on a double line cost my company another truck today... driver was fine


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

100 ton boulder.... Athens, Ohio


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm tellin' you.......... it's SUPER!!!


right into the doctor's office. Bronx


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Watcha gonna do when they come for you....

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


Cops go surfing right over the fence.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Is that a hyundai xg300?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

the reaction of the guys in the white car....


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Log jam at 2:30

wacky driving from start to finish


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

EdRacer71 said:


> the reaction of the guys in the white car....


WTF? Two cars ran the red light? (Assuming the cross traffic had a red 'cause the white wagon appeared to have a green...)



Preppy said:


> Is that a hyundai xg300?


XG yes. 300? Not sure. Could be a 350.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

racing, but wacky when its a formula truck.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

looked like it could have been one of those mario kart shortcuts. :laugh:


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

UnitedGTI. said:


> looked like it could have been one of those mario kart shortcuts. :laugh:


he hit the mushroom at the wrong time :O


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

cant' figure out how to embed this one


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

jerrysmithly said:


> Poor house. This [URL="traffic accidents[/URL] looks unreal. I hope no one are hurt inside that house.


:wave:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Dammit! I fell for it :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> WTF? Two cars ran the red light? (Assuming the cross traffic had a red 'cause the white wagon appeared to have a green...)


have you watched any Russian vids? Red lights are a mere suggestion.. As are brakes or profiled tyres.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


>


Judging by the VR6 with intake and seats, Mk4?

Holy geez...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

TopDown_ said:


>


Viral marketing gone wrong?


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

lil' thumper said:


>


Thats actually pretty close to me and i know the exact golf course this happened at. 

Theres actually a couple good corners right by where this mustve taken place. Highschool kids were always wrecking up there and im pretty sure one kid died hitting a tree.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Preppy said:


> Judging by the VR6 with intake and seats, Mk4?
> 
> Holy geez...


Thats a mk3 VR. Body does look mk4 though.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

J.Owen said:


> Thats a mk3 VR. Body does look mk4 though.


12V VRs also came in early Mk4s


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

But didn't all mk4s have plastic manifolds? I think that's what he was getting at, not that it was a 12v.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

J.Owen said:


> Thats a mk3 VR. Body does look mk4 though.


mk3 seats, mk3 side skirts.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

VDub2625 said:


> But didn't all mk4s have plastic manifolds? I think that's what he was getting at, not that it was a 12v.


mk4s only had plastic manis. Mk3 motor.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> But didn't all mk4s have plastic manifolds? I think that's what he was getting at, not that it was a 12v.


Indeed. I stand corrected. Poor Mk3.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

DUTCHMANia said:


> have you watched any Russian vids? Red lights are a mere suggestion.. As are brakes or profiled tyres.


Oh yeah I have...they're sort of a guilty online pleasure of mine. One person running a red is common, but two at the same time? Even in Russia that's kinda rare.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

jrmcm said:


>


WTF how? How'd that Explorer get in behind the bars *and* gain enough speed to do that?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

gti_matt said:


> WTF how? How'd that Explorer get in behind the bars *and* gain enough speed to do that?


 There's just enough room to fit a car between the wall and the pole (where they're standing). 
Driver was likely making a left turn (at a good clip) went way wide, up onto the sidewalk, 
parallel to the wall and behind the rightmost pole. Arc of the turn took em back into the last 
pole. Check out passenger side windshield. Ouch. 

ian


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Daemon42 said:


> There's just enough room to fit a car between the wall and the pole (where they're standing).
> Driver was likely making a left turn (at a good clip) went way wide, up onto the sidewalk,
> parallel to the wall and behind the rightmost pole. Arc of the turn took em back into the last
> pole. Check out passenger side windshield. Ouch.
> ...


That's how it went down in my head.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Wind blowing in North Dakota yesterday.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

Cop did pass last night, also did not appear he was in pursuit or headed to a call. Pole did not even budge, I think it was the style that hold the street lights up and made of metal.

CLINTON, Md. - A Prince George's County police officer has died following a car crash Thursday afternoon. Officer Kevin Bowden died from his injuries sustained after his police cruiser crashed into a utility pole at Branch Avenue and Surratts Road.

Bowden was off-duty when the collision happened around 3:05 p.m.

A six-year veteran with the department, Bowden had a 10-year-old son and a 4-year- old daughter.

The woman in the other car was taken to the hospital with non-life threatening injuries.

The crash comes two months after a fatal collision involving another county police officer, Adrian Morris, who died in August after his police cruiser ran off the highway and crashed during the chase of a suspect.

Branch Avenue at Surratts Road was being diverted onto 301, but is now open.

On Friday at 11:30 a.m., Chief Mark Magaw will provide an update from Police Headquarters.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

YEAHTOM said:


> did not appear he was in pursuit or headed to a call


wtf was he doing then?! :what:


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

cramerica said:


> wtf was he doing then?! :what:


Not the speed limit for sure!


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

gti_matt said:


> WTF how? How'd that Explorer get in behind the bars *and* gain enough speed to do that?


prob drove on the sidewalk and when it crashed it bounced the rear end in that position


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

UPDATE:

The actions of the driver of a sport-utility vehicle that collided with an off-duty Prince George’s County police officer Thursday afternoon caused the accident that led to the officer’s death, the county’s police chief said Friday.

Chief Mark Magaw spoke at a press conference Friday, and his statement was distributed via the police department’s Twitter account. The driver of the SUV has not been charged with a crime.

Officer Kevin Bowden, 28, had completed his work shift and was headed north on Branch Avenue about 3 p.m. when his cruiser collided with a sport-utility vehicle near the intersection of Surratts Road, Magaw said Thursday night. He said the impact of the crash forced Bowden’s cruiser into a utility pole.

In an interview Friday, Howard University Police Chief Leroy James recalled Bowden as a young go-getter who he singled out for the best training.

James, who spent 27 years on the Prince George’s force before retiring and taking over at Howard, said he commanded the Oxon Hill district when Bowden was assigned there as a rookie officer out of the academy.

“He was a good kid who just wanted to do police work,” James said. “He wanted to do a good job and he did, and I gave him a good training officer. He was a dedicated guy who wanted to help people, just the kind of police officer we were looking for.”


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Damn, how fast was he going to cause that much damage to his car even after losing momentum from hitting that SUV?


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

seadoo2006 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *MN6845* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wrong!

\/This guy was cruising at 270/280 at 5.100 RPM?\/


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is my contribution:



















Dead of night on one of Utah's biggest freeways. There was no trailer or truck to be found. Just a boat in the middle of the freeway. :screwy:


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

GrayMarauder said:


> There was no trailer or truck to be found. Just a boat in the middle of the freeway. :screwy:


Someone is in for a big surprise.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

YEAHTOM said:


> Not the speed limit for sure!


Yep... and for normal people, speeding negates your presumed right-of-way.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

courtesy of:



Kar98 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/Nw24z


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

Guy trying to speed away from police in Hamburg. He hit two taxis and the back of a bus, car came to rest 100m down the road. Woman in the back seat has severe injuries, the driver and front passenger sustained _some_ injuries. A taxi driver also suffered severe injuries.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

GrayMarauder said:


> Dead of night on one of Utah's biggest freeways. There was no trailer or truck to be found. Just a boat in the middle of the freeway. :screwy:


It's happening all over!










OK, well at least in Rhode Island too. Same deal, truck takes off after dropping boat off trailer.


----------



## 2pointSLO (May 5, 2004)

rest of the pics, hope this isn't a repost...

http://xtremesportsphotography.photoreflect.com/store/Orderpage.aspx?pi=0QAK01AY080000&po=0&pc=28


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

2pointSLO said:


> rest of the pics, hope this isn't a repost...


Somebody make a animated gif of that.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kasbah said:


>


I hope he's calling 911 so he can have that leg injury looked at.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Surf Green said:


> Somebody make a animated gif of that.


someone did, I saw it online last night.. just don't remember where


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> OK, well at least in Rhode Island too. Same deal, truck takes off after dropping boat off trailer.


Lol I was just on that ramp 10 minutes ago. No boats, presently. Plenty of water nearby though, so you never know when they'll wander up onto the road...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> Somebody make a animated gif of that.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> "look at meeeeeee...........whoops"


geeze..... smile for the camera.... go wide... do stunt.

( camera guy... wait, wait..... I wanna get the part again where you take your eyes off the road....

"what's that?"

"you never HAD your eyes on the road?")


----------



## BlakeH00 (Sep 12, 2010)

feels_road said:


> Guy trying to speed away from police in Hamburg. He hit two taxis and the back of a bus, car came to rest 100m down the road. Woman in the back seat has severe injuries, the driver and front passenger sustained _some_ injuries. A taxi driver also suffered severe injuries.


Wondering what kind of car this was before seeing the wheels. Saw the timing belt and accessory belt routing, then realized I have an odd memory.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

McBanagon said:


>


because of this harley jackass being stupid, another rider came around that corner hit the fluids from the accident and is now in the icu with a broken neck, back, failing kidneys, and lacerated spleen


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

97audia4 said:


> because of this harley jackass being stupid, another rider came around that corner hit the fluids from the accident and is now in the icu with a broken neck, back, failing kidneys, and lacerated spleen


Why, did the police open up that area after the accident without cleaning the fluids up? 

-GP


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

BlakeH00 said:


> Wondering what kind of car this was before seeing the wheels. Saw the timing belt and accessory belt routing, then realized I have an odd memory.


A newer model Audi tt....


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Green Panzer said:


> Why, did the police open up that area after the accident without cleaning the fluids up?
> 
> -GP


not sure why they didnt, but its shame because the rider is a responsible one and was wearing full armored gear and still got hurt that bad.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> because of this harley jackass being stupid, another rider came around that corner hit the fluids from the accident and is now in the icu with a broken neck, back, failing kidneys, and lacerated spleen


psst...say cheese guy is on a Triumph.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

97audia4 said:


> because of this harley jackass being stupid, another rider came around that corner hit the fluids from the accident and is now in the icu with a broken neck, back, failing kidneys, and lacerated spleen


That's a Triumph Thunderbird SE.

Sucks to hear about that second accident. However, before we lay all the blame on this "stupid" guy on the Triumph, let's hear more about the second accident. I'm assuming he did _not_ low-side at 30mph....


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> However, before we lay all the blame on this "stupid" guy on the Triumph, let's here more about the second accident. I'm assuming he did _not_ low-side at 30mph....


And lets hope the second accident took place heading uphill like the Corvette and not down hill like the guy on the Triumph.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Texting driver runs his car off bridge and into river.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

surefooted said:


> Wind blowing in North Dakota yesterday.


That is some picture. Like whales beached up on the shore line.


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

kowabonga said:


> Texting driver runs his car off bridge and into river.


Lada Riva?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> That's a Triumph Thunderbird SE.
> 
> Sucks to hear about that second accident. However, before we lay all the blame on this "stupid" guy on the Triumph, let's hear more about the second accident. I'm assuming he did _not_ low-side at 30mph....


Ever hit oil or power steering fluid on a motorcycle while in a turn or braking? You can go down at 20 mph and slide. From what i had read he went off the side of the mountain.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Pretty sure the point was that he was probably going faster than 20mph thus slid a lot further/faster. 
On a road with so many sharp turns, idiot drivers and accidents you have to be prepared
for any road hazard including oil/coolant/sand/blocked road.. etc, and if
you choose to ride it fast (as most of us would), you also have to take some responsibility for your own outcomes.

ian


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Heres one that I had to clean up (work for an environmental company,cleaning up oil spills). He was going approx 55/60 on a highway enter ramp....:banghead:










This is my signature...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Kiddie pools?


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

I get called about stuff like that at work all day long. Luckily the closest I get to them is from behind a desk the phone.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> Kiddie pools?


Yeah....they are catching the amonia water that is leaking out of the tanker. 
We were getting the transfer pump set up, better to catch the liquid, than let it go into the soil.
This is my signature...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Smart idea. I can see someone had some foresight to equip you guys with them, haha.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

^ heck of a deal


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

Bazooka said:


> ^ heck of a deal


no one wanted to lost their pride


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Just turn the sound OFF....way too loud


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Somebody must be REALLY hungry.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

97audia4 said:


> Ever hit oil or power steering fluid on a motorcycle while in a turn or braking? You can go down at 20 mph and slide. From what i had read he went off the side of the mountain.


The guy was known to use the gap as his personal racetrack and it was his third hospital inducing wreck in there.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

He was "whacked" all right.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

It shouldn't be possible to walk away from that accident while driving a freaking Lada!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

PerL said:


> It shouldn't be possible to walk away from that accident while driving a freaking Lada!


Russian heavy duty steel


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

K.Lagan said:


> Lada River?


FTFY :laugh:


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

PerL said:


> It shouldn't be possible to walk away from that accident while driving a freaking Lada!


At 0:34 it sure looks like there are two people in the car. I don't think the driver made it.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

romanl said:


> FTFY :laugh:


No you simply missed the joke


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Daemon42 said:


> At 0:34 it sure looks like there are two people in the car. I don't think the driver made it.


Looks like it.


Screen Shot 2012-10-29 at 8.15.01 PM by J.Owen Photo, on Flickr


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

It's hard to catch it but at around 0:37 the driver comes out the front window


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

:35 brings the idiot into view


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

because HerraFrush?


----------



## 484 (Feb 10, 2011)

J.Owen said:


> because HerraFrush?


Pretty much. You can see the (small) bump that upsets the rear of the car due to no suspension travel. Camera vehicle goes over it seconds later.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

0:30 for the stance attack.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Before;









After;


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Vintage Crash


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

rj_shiver said:


> Before;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found some more stuff on that car 



























































































Guess it has been "repaired"...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Pretty wacky. Whacked out attacker.





> A North Texas church pastor was killed during a strange crash followed by a beating, according to an Oct. 29 Yahoo News report. The attacker rammed a car through the church's wall, and t*hen beat the pastor to death with an electric guitar. *The suspect died shortly after being Tasered by police.
> 
> Just before noon, the suspect purposefully crashed into Greater Sweethome Missionary Baptist Church ultimately killing Rev. Danny Kirk Sr. during the attack. The church secretary hid and called 911 to alert police. A maintenance worker tried to help Kirk during the attack, and he was injured too.














> Right now, police are not aware of if the attacker new Rev. Danny Kirk Sr. or if this was a random attack. There is also no motive, and since the suspect died in the back of the police car after he was Tasered, they will not be able to interrogate him either.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Chewed up


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

DUI... hits cop car










interesting statement by the suspect



> Lisa Tafuri, 49, of the 11300 block of South Indian River Drive was charged with driving under the influence with property damage after the 12:30 a.m. crash on U.S. 1 at Jefferson Street. She posted $1,000 bail.
> *"Honestly, it's about time this happened," she told the deputy.*
> An officer was investigating a separate crash at U.S. 1 and Main Street and parked his patrol car in the southbound lanes with lights flashing. The officer told deputies he had to run out of the path of Tafuri's car before she struck his patrol car, her affidavit states.
> Tafuri refused to take either a blood-alcohol test or roadside sobriety exercises, the Sheriff's Office said. The deputy *based his DUI charge on her lack of balance and her slurred words*, the report states.
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

YEAHTOM said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The actions of the driver of a sport-utility vehicle that collided with an off-duty Prince George’s County police officer Thursday afternoon caused the accident that led to the officer’s death, the county’s police chief said Friday.
> 
> ...





YEAHTOM said:


> Cop did pass last night, also did not appear he was in pursuit or headed to a call. Pole did not even budge, I think it was the style that hold the street lights up and made of metal.
> 
> CLINTON, Md. - A Prince George's County police officer has died following a car crash Thursday afternoon. Officer Kevin Bowden died from his injuries sustained after his police cruiser crashed into a utility pole at Branch Avenue and Surratts Road.
> 
> ...


More info.



> According to Chief Magaw, the SUV driver decided to cross several lanes of traffic and collided with Bowden's police cruiser on Thursday. The cruiser crashed into a pole at Branch Avenue and Surrats Road in Clinton at around 3:05 p.m.
> 
> The 61 year old woman was allegedly stopped in the left turn lane at a red left arrow. Bowden had a green signal to go straight. For some reason, investigators say, the woman pulled out of the left lane and veered across three lanes to go right. She collided with Bowden and he went off the road and into a utility pole.
> 
> ...


http://www.wusa9.com/news/article/2...es-County-Police-Officer-Critical-After-Crash


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Nail her to the wall.

Sent from my face


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> Nail her to the wall.


While I kinda agree... I can see how this sort of accident happens. Especially since I drive in this exact area on a daily basis.

She realized that she wanted to turn right, instead of left.
She probably looked over her shoulder (as much as she could with her phone wedged in her ear), and didn't see anyone... as there probably wasn't anyone in her line of sight at the time.
She pulled across the road, and got plowed by a car that wouldn't have been anywhere near her if it had been doing the speed limit.

She was a dumbass, sure. But the situation clearly demonstrates the purpose of speed limits on surface streets.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

At first I thought this was a Boston driver.

I remember when I first drove in Boston. Came up on a lady in the far right lane with a left blinker on. And she was getting MAD that people wouldn't let her go across 4 lanes of traffic to take the left. Unbelievable.

:screwy:

(oh... and phone wedged into her ear while turning and driving.... she deserves complete scorn)


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

i don't remember seeing these posted :laugh:
stryker always wins


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

This one still amazes me










I got a Hummer and I need medical attention!

crashing into medical center.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Sends farmville request:


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

balderdash said:


> i got a hummer and i need medical attention!
> 
> Crashing into medical center.


go home hummer you're drunk



rennbahnpolizei said:


> sends farmville request:



go home tractor you're drunk!


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Imagine explaining that to the insurance company.

Is that one of those odd rural airports that a road crosses? 

Sent from my face


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Imagine explaining that to the insurance company.
> 
> Is that one of those odd rural airports that a road crosses?
> 
> Sent from my face


Not really. 










The (public) road they were travelling on is there at the north end of the runway, and very close to the threshold. This just happened yesterday, and there is some controversy regarding the pavement markings instructing drivers to stop. I'm sure this will get somebody off their ass to update the markings.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That's what I figured. So, she's driving in the same direction as a plane above her, turns left into it's path and is expected to notice it? Stupid. 

Sent from my face


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> That's what I figured. So, she's driving in the same direction as a plane above her, turns left into it's path and is expected to notice it? Stupid.
> 
> Sent from my face


It's possible they could have been driving North before turning, opposite the direction of the plane. Regardless of the (lack of) markings, and I admit they're completely inadequate, you really should pay attention when driving that close to a runway. This is in a relatively rural area, and not somewhere that people unfamiliar with the area are likely to suddenly wander.

And just to belabor the point...



> The Laudos are aviation enthusiasts, and they visit the airport a lot. The road to get there is adjacent to the runway.
> "We go out there a lot," Frank said. "We're used to the whole protocol of how to wait for the runway and everything like that."


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Not from the angle it was filmed, It appears. my bad, i completely missed the other road, lol. Different pavement color. Either way, is out this one mostly on the plane, though I'd also put a high fence on both sides of the road like most places do. 

Sent from my face


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Not from the angle it was filmed, It appears. Either way, is out this one mostly on the plane, though I'd also put a high fence on both sides of the road like most places do.
> 
> Sent from my face


What do you mean, mostly on the plane? You're saying the pilot was at fault??
Was he supposed to stop and yield to the car on the ground?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wasn't he supposed to be higher than that? I would assume so. If that's normal, they definitely should have set the road back a lot farther.

Sent from my face


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


The frame held up quite well...


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Wasn't he supposed to be higher than that? I would assume so. If that's normal, they definitely should have set the road back a lot farther.
> 
> Sent from my face


Should he have been higher? Yeah it probably wouldn't hurt, but there is no such ground clearance requirement for a pilot while landing and that close to a runway.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

static.20v said:


>


I was at Ft. Lewis when that happened, crazy stuff.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

jrmcm said:


>


Here is the news article: Dramatic footage shows plane hitting car



WFAA said:


> Dramatic footage shows plane hitting car
> Denton County News - by SHON GABLES - WFAA
> 
> Posted on November 4, 2012 at 5:26 PM
> ...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

jrmcm said:


> What do you mean, mostly on the plane? You're saying the pilot was at fault??
> Was he supposed to stop and yield to the car on the ground?


Pilot is 100% at fault. The driver is not expected to yield to airplanes. He was way too low.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Mr Miyagi said:


> He was way too low.


I've never been told that before.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Pilot is 100% at fault. The driver is not expected to yield to airplanes. He was way too low.


Uh... No...


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Here is the news article: Dramatic footage shows plane hitting car


This is interesting regarding the "STOP" painted on the road. In Ontario not even road lines are considered the legal signage (ie you can pass on a double solid line unless there is a sign that specifically states otherwise) because in rainy or snowy or worn conditions you can't be reasonably expected to see the lines. Same with disabled parking spots, no sign = no infraction.

My point being whoever thought that lines painted on a road was satisfactory warning to an uninformed motorist is crazy. Even a stop sign isn't enough in that location. They should have railroad-style gates. If that is impractical, block the road permanently.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Pilot is 100% at fault. The driver is not expected to yield to airplanes. He was way too low.


It's amazing how wrong you are


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Wait what? The PLANE was supposed to stop/yield/slow down for the car? :banghead:



jrmcm said:


> It's amazing how wrong you are


I believe this is what you are looking for









And you definitely need this


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

jrmcm said:


> What do you mean, mostly on the plane? You're saying the pilot was at fault??


Partially, yes, due to improper procedures (and since he was a student, that implies fault in the part of his instructor as well for not teaching proper technique before allowing the student to solo).




jrmcm said:


> Should he have been higher? Yeah it probably wouldn't hurt, but *there is no such ground clearance requirement for a pilot while landing and that close to a runway*.


Yes and no... 

14CFR91.13: "Careless or reckless operation. (a) Aircraft operations for the purpose of air navigation. No person may operate an aircraft in a careless or reckless manner so as to endanger the life or property of another."

The most applicable regulation here is 14CFR91.119: "Minimum Safe Altitudes. Except when necessary for takeoff or landing, no person may operate an aircraft below the following altitudes:
(a) Anywhere. An altitude allowing, if a power unit fails, an emergency landing without undue hazard to persons or property on the surface."

He was clearly violating 91.119, and by extension 91.13. 

Also, that runway has a (poorly-marked) displaced threshold SPECIFICALLY to keep aircraft approaching the runway on a normal glidepath _well_ above any cars on that road. From the position where he struck the car, he was well below glidepath and not aiming for the displaced threshold. Poor technique; I blame his instructor. 










The real tragedy here is that the (student) pilot got spooked and is going to puss out on finishing his training. :thumbdown:





Mr Miyagi said:


> Pilot is 100% at fault. The driver is not expected to yield to airplanes. He was way too low.


Not 100% at fault. The driver is expected to yield to airplanes. But yes, he was too low.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

OOOO-A3 said:


> Partially, yes, due to improper procedures (and since he was a student, that implies fault in the part of his instructor as well for not teaching proper technique before allowing the student to solo).
> 
> 14CFR91.13: "Careless or reckless operation. (a) Aircraft operations for the purpose of air navigation. No person may operate an aircraft in a careless or reckless manner so as to endanger the life or property of another."
> 
> ...


He was on final, so even if he was slightly low he did not violate any FAA rules. The car simply pulled in front of the aircraft. Cars *HAVE* to yield to aircraft landing or departing. 

The pilot did show a lack of overall SA and should have waved off as soon as he saw the car approaching his path. The pilot had a better sight, but apparently had tunnel vision and did not noticed the car approaching his path. Both the driver of the SUV and Pilot should not touch any mechanical devices that drive or fly because they are both morons.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


>


heh... door conveniently located at the rear... for quick exit.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I think that's the best driving in Russia compilation, ever.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Daemon42 said:


> I think that's the best driving in Russia compilation, ever.










:thumbup:


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


> Driving in Russia video


:Golfclap:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Most cars in Russia must have terrible brakes. And too much Vodka!

Great video! :thumbup:


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ where the HELL did he come from?! Lucky they missed that tree/pole right there


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

wow, there's a lot of carnage in here


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

In Russia it is apparently illegal to think and drive...


----------



## Lujess (May 18, 2011)

Daemon42 said:


> I think that's the best driving in Russia compilation, ever.


 Amazing stuff - thanks for making my day


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

@ 1:46 - did that guy SHOOT at the car from the crosswalk!!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Ahhh, Russia, the Florida of Europe.

Also, while they are substantially more bat$hit crazy than pretty much anyone else, You have to consider that they're really not that much different, they just get it all on film because everyone there has dashcams.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

.LSinLV. said:


> @ 1:46 - did that guy SHOOT at the car from the crosswalk!!?!?!?!!?!?


Yes, he did. :laugh:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

This helps explain it:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Well...ar=Wellesley,+Norfolk,+Massachusetts&t=h&z=20


----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

Brake Weight said:


> Yes, he did. :laugh:


She. That's Dr. She to you. 

http://jalopnik.com/5960585/watch-a...aunch-an-suv-out-of-a-whole-foods-parking-lot


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

.LSinLV. said:


> @ 1:46 - did that guy SHOOT at the car from the crosswalk!!?!?!?!!?!?





Brake Weight said:


> Yes, he did. :laugh:





lawdogg said:


> She. That's Dr. She to you.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5960585/watch-a...aunch-an-suv-out-of-a-whole-foods-parking-lot


He was asking about the pedestrian with the gun in the driving in Russia vid.


----------



## lawdogg (May 11, 2011)

LOL I read it as "did he shoot across the crosswalk" :facepalm:

Anyway there's the background to that one video!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Chmeeee said:


>


http://gma.yahoo.com/doctor-arrested-dui-charges-065430896--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

cramerica said:


> http://gma.yahoo.com/doctor-arrested-dui-charges-065430896--abc-news-topstories.html





> As for McDonald, he's healing from his injuries and holds no grudge against Howard.
> 
> "Poor woman's probably got more problems than I'll ever have, so let it go with that," McDonald said.


:beer:


----------



## bob12312357 (Oct 23, 2009)

B3sat16v said:


> He was on final, so even if he was slightly low he did not violate any FAA rules. The car simply pulled in front of the aircraft. Cars *HAVE* to yield to aircraft landing or departing.
> 
> The pilot did show a lack of overall SA and should have waved off as soon as he saw the car approaching his path. The pilot had a better sight, but apparently had tunnel vision and did not noticed the car approaching his path. Both the driver of the SUV and Pilot should not touch any mechanical devices that drive or fly because they are both morons.


I play a real licensed (technically certificated) pilot in real life who flies out of an airport similar to this one in terms of the proximity of the airport access road. I may not be a knowledgeable as the rest of the armchair TCL'er quarterbacks however I will give it a shot...
The car is at fault and at airports with access roads in such close proximity is required to come to a full stop and look both ways. The road is a part of an active airport not a state highway or something, being right legally won't bring a dumbass back to life...
The SUV driving across the road should have been a non-factor. The plane should have been much higher because barring a noise abatement procedure I don't know about if his engine failed on an approach like that he would have come up short of runway. If you watch the video closely he was power on slightly and would have made the runway, barely. However once he saw the Suv he target fixated and dropped like 10-15 feet straight towards the SUV. It wasn't a terrible approach and looked like he would have made a decent landing. Hell it would have been better then my first solo landing where I flared like 10+ feet above the ground(gotta love those sturdy 152's. He really needs to fly a steeper approach though as any runway over 2,000 he should have no problem with.


----------



## juanche (Aug 28, 2011)

-


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

^^^

I would not consider that "wacky"


----------



## juanche (Aug 28, 2011)

.sorry, you're right
and delete it


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Chmeeee said:


>


This makes me never want to drive again.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

"gimmee the doggone Ding Dongs dammit."


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Blood Alcohol Level of .50 



> Last Updated: Sunday, November 25, 2012
> Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on google Share on email More Sharing Services
> 1
> BEAVERTON, Ore. --
> ...


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

bob12312357 said:


> I play a real licensed (technically certificated) pilot in real life who flies out of an airport similar to this one in terms of the proximity of the airport access road. I may not be a knowledgeable as the rest of the armchair TCL'er quarterbacks however I will give it a shot...
> The car is at fault and at airports with access roads in such close proximity is required to come to a full stop and look both ways. The road is a part of an active airport not a state highway or something, being right legally won't bring a dumbass back to life...
> The SUV driving across the road should have been a non-factor. The plane should have been much higher because barring a noise abatement procedure I don't know about if his engine failed on an approach like that he would have come up short of runway. If you watch the video closely he was power on slightly and would have made the runway, barely. However once he saw the Suv he target fixated and dropped like 10-15 feet straight towards the SUV. It wasn't a terrible approach and looked like he would have made a decent landing. Hell it would have been better then my first solo landing where I flared like 10+ feet above the ground(gotta love those sturdy 152's. He really needs to fly a steeper approach though as any runway over 2,000 he should have no problem with.


While that was less than a great approach, and the student had poor situational awareness, the SUV should still yield to the aircraft on approach. While yes, you shouldn't be landing that close to the threshold, you also shouldn't worry about trucks crossing in front of you on short final.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesarray said:


> Blood Alcohol Level of .50


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

6 Times the legal limit?


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^^ crazy that he didn't topple over the edge


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Jesarray said:


> Blood Alcohol Level of .50


Now that's somebody with some tolerance. I'm pretty sure at that point I would be blacked out on the floor in a pool of my own vomit. I certainly wouldn't have the faculties to drive, or even find the car, or even walk for that matter.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> Now that's somebody with some tolerance. I'm pretty sure at that point I would be blacked out on the floor in a pool of my own vomit. I certainly wouldn't have the faculties to drive, or even find the car, or even walk for that matter.


.50 is close to being dead as possible


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Another lucky stunt.















> A truck driver in Brazil was left hanging off a bridge for almost a half-hour before being rescued.
> 
> Driver Aguinaldo da Silva was traveling on the nearly one-mile long Chavantes bridge in Brazil Saturday when he lost control of his truck after a car stopped unexpectedly came to a halt in front of him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

And......Another white knuckle moment

Interstate 20 Fort Worth


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

97audia4 said:


> .50 is close to being dead as possible


:beer: :thumbup:



> In 1995, a man in Wrocław, Poland, had a car accident. At the hospital, his BAC was determined to be 1.48%. Concerned that their equipment was malfunctioning, doctors also performed five separate lab tests, all of which confirmed the man's blood alcohol content.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Another lucky stunt.


That looks like quite a rescue effort on both of these above.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ Permission to come aboard?


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

bob12312357 said:


> *I play a real licensed (technically certificated) pilot in real life who flies out of an airport similar to this one in terms of the proximity of the airport access road. I may not be a knowledgeable as the rest of the armchair TCL'er quarterbacks however I will give it a shot...*


 FYI, a lot of us that commented are technically certificated. Possibly with higher certifications and fly aircrafts requiring type raitings.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Take one bus..... insert into house


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ that guy seems to find something funny


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

both of them.......


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

John Buffum driving rare, valuable Audi on slicks on gravel road, during Road & Track photo shoot... :banghead: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/vintage-...ro-stuffed-by-john-buffum-during-photo-shoot/


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Not wrong to crash with a racecar driver.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Not wrong to crash with a racecar driver.


 Well, ex-racecar driver. 
Maybe he is an ex driver for a reasonopcorn:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok.... on 3 lets all run into each other around a gas pump. 

1.....2....


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

oh look... A bus stop. Guess I'll stop the car there.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

A humping we will go... a humping we will go. 

Hi, ho......de dairy oh... a humping we will go. 










family inside the crunched car escaped narrowly


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

What kind of car is that on top? That's a really large gap between the door and wheel well.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Notice also the A, B, C and D pillars, with one more extra split in the rear window, just for good measure?  Fubar.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

doggone logging trucks..

















> Meanwhile, 69-year-old log truck driver James Roberts was arriving with a load of wood for the nearby mill. When James got there, he noticed that one of the logs than had been on the back of his truck was missing.
> 
> 
> He then used his powers of deductive reasoning and came to the conclusion that the bus driver simply "drove into the back of the logs" after he had turned onto the same road it was traveling.
> ...


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> doggone logging trucks..


Well they got a head start on life.... :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Whacked....













> Gonzalez, was driving a 2003 Ford Focus south on Hwy 99, north of Avenue 72, when he hit an unsecured adult horse standing in the lane. His vehicle was traveling in the fast lane at about 65 to 70 mph when the crash occurred.
> 
> The collision removed the entire roof off the Focus. The car went about 200 feet down the freeway and then off the road into a fence on the west side.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes...it's an 8 car pileup.

whoo hoo ~!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

some scary stuff - to think you can be a great driver and have someone else take you out


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

330iZHP said:


> some scary stuff - to think you can be a great driver and have someone else take you out


yep... and in the case of the 8 car pileup above... a bonehead move or non attention by a semi driver.



> The driver of the semi truck, was Jonathan Moren, of Madera. The accident occurred when Moren reportedly failed to stop for stopped traffic ahead of him, from road construction to State Route 41.* Moren was traveling at 55 mph, when he locked up the brakes and swerved to avoid a collision, causing his vehicle to hit the back of a 2000 Nissan Sentra driven by Erica Kloth, of Yreka.*
> 
> Craig Brown, of Visalia, was in a 2000 Ford F-250, when Moren’s Freightliner, struck his truck from behind, causing major damage. Brown’s Ford then struck a 2007 Toyota Highlander, causing moderate damage to that vehicle.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

or even worse 8 car chaos:



> Texas Man Triggers 8 Car Pileup, Shoots Motorist Dead, With His Twins in the Backseat
> Thursday, December 15, 2011
> 
> An Arlington, Texas man was taken into custody after triggering an 8-car pileup and shooting, which left two motorists dead, and another injured.
> ...





















*******s and animals like this out in the streets. And blows away someone who came up to his wrecked car to just help out. 










follow up on the story



> It looked like a horrific car crash, but what took place Wednesday afternoon at the intersection of Collins and Brown in Arlington was also a deadly shooting.
> 
> Police said 27-year-old Thomas Lester Harper drove his SUV through the intersection and killed a man in a Dodge pickup truck. Police identified that man as 42-year-old Najee Nasir.
> 
> ...


good samaritan who tried to help gets shot and killed


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

^ That's just crazy.



BumpSteer said:


> oh look... A bus stop. Guess I'll stop the car there.


Look at the intrusion of the post into the passenger compartment.


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> What kind of car is that on top? That's a really large gap between the door and wheel well.


think it's an xd or xf falcon


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

surefooted said:


> ^ That's just crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the intrusion of the post into the passenger compartment.


Looks like the UK or Ireland so I'm saying that's the drivers compartment.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

aussie88 said:


> think it's an xd or xf falcon


LTD?


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

crisvr6 said:


>


Sudden ... bus stop!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

surefooted said:


> ^ That's just crazy.


(previous page)

yep... amazing that he slammed into cars at two locations with his toddlers in the back seat (killed the man in the truck with the impact).... .really didn't seem to create any problems for him or his kids. (and then winds up shooting and killing the guy who walks up to help (he wasn't even driving)

What an azzwipe...





























Good Samaritan kid Clarence Robinson was 18...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

surefooted said:


> ^ That's just crazy.


(previous page)

yep... amazing that he slammed into cars at two locations with his toddlers in the back seat (killed the man in the truck with the impact).... .really didn't seem to create any problems for him or his kids. (and then shooting and killing the guy who walks up to help (he wasn't even driving)

What an azzwipe...





























Good Samaritan kid Clarence Robinson was 18...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Yes...it's an 8 car pileup.
> 
> whoo hoo ~!


This stuff happens fast and often because some yo-yo can't seem to drive while comprehending what is happening ahead of them. This semi driver who barreled into slowed traffic without being aware that a construction area was bringing traffic to a parking lot was charged....but he'll be back on the road.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

BumpSteer said:


> (previous page)
> 
> yep... amazing that he slammed into cars at two locations with his toddlers in the back seat (killed the man in the truck with the impact).... .really didn't seem to create any problems for him or his kids. (and then winds up shooting and killing the guy who walks up to help (he wasn't even driving)
> 
> ...


after reading the news article and some police reports it makes me want to water board that **** head for the rest of his life as bubba rapes him


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

97audia4 said:


> after reading the news article and some police reports it makes me want to water board that **** head for the rest of his life as bubba rapes him


A bullet to the head would have been cheaper.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

I always like the shots right before the real chaos

probably reposted but still pretty wild ( would be interesting to get a read on what is going on in the mind of the person headed into this)


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

^ yep... the moment right before it all falls apart


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Going back to look at the still shots. It's pretty stunning to see these out of control beasts heading toward some hapless motorist going the opposite direction and in the opposite lane.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Yikes


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

TaaT said:


> pole through minorly damaged vehicle


:sly: dafuq


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

My guess is bounce up over curb, land on pole in juust the right place.

Sent from my face


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> My guess is bounce up over curb, land on pole in juust the right place.
> 
> Sent from my face


Nope, the bumper is obviously a Terminator T-1000 hiding in plain sight.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Guess you could consider this a traffic accident? We were trying to pass to get into better water when she started to chine wal;k violently, then right over when one prop popped. Popping props is fine, but not just one and not when the boat is in an unstable condition. I've been involved with offshore cat racing this year (my first season on the team). Sadly, this was the result of the Key West Grand Prix:


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Pf3il said:


> :sly: dafuq


My guess is they drove over it forward bending the pole forward under the car, then 
tried to back off of it, which pulled it back upright impaling the headlight.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Trash truck in Greeley


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanksgiving 2012

Texas Traffic Pileup on I 10


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Not traffic, but... Prius+


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

All the cows seem to be ok!


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Thick leather suit built in...


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

above8k said:


>


That's a beautiful sound at 1:20. I wouldn't mind.


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> That's a beautiful sound at 1:20. I wouldn't mind.


You mean at 0:20


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

That was classic! :laugh:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I tol' you... I want some FAST FOOD !


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

That is a tough freaking house!


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> I tol' you... I want some FAST FOOD !


...gives a new meaning to drive through.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm tellin' ya' ....

I wanna room NOW


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

oh fer god's sake, man..

howz about everybody lighten up and quit going crazy.

"Merry Christmas, indeed"

and what the hell is it that if they are going to off themselves, they have to try to off others prior to that.???

:screwy:












> KENT, Wash. — King County Sheriff’s deputies are searching for a man who rammed his truck into his ex-wife’s home Thursday morning in Kent.
> 
> According to deputies, the man drove into his wife’s home early Thursday morning in the 15300 block of SE 307th Street.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

almost went in the river


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

speaking of driving into the girlfriend's/ex house.

and a-holes that have no business driving or being in a relationship







































> Sparks Police Sgt. Pat Dyer said Eric Cross, 29, is being held in the Washoe County Jail on suspicion of battery with a deadly weapon, drunken driving and possession of stolen property.
> 
> According to Carson City Sheriff's Deputy Rick Dodds, Cross and h*is married girlfriend* argued about their relationship at a friend's house on Airport Road just after midnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

related?


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

What are your houses made of in your side of the world? :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Something tells me that car was pushed there from behind...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kowabonga said:


>


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I think the "Boots vs dress shoes" snow tire analogy applies here, too.


----------



## Perio5 (Oct 11, 2011)

K.Lagan said:


> What are your houses made of in your side of the world? :laugh:


Hahahaha! paper.............love to se the guy attempting the same on a mexican house, real bricks, concrete and steel rods would have done plastic surgery to his face!


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

22 year old flies over a blind hill and slides under trailer pulled by semi that had just entered the road.

Jackson, Missouri



> Schermerhorn's car topped a hill with limited sight distance at high speed and struck the trailer,


yikes


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

kowabonga said:


>


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Richard Directo said:


> 22 year old flies over a blind hill and slides under trailer pulled by semi that had just entered the road.
> 
> Jackson, Missouri
> 
> ...


Dead or not there is a joke about Honda owner somewhere in this.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Target:

"Expect more... pay less"

I'd say they got waaaay more than they expected.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

woooooooooooooowwww theres a asian girl that goes to school here who has her black 3 series bmw from california. i thought that was hers hahaha


also. holy sh*t that car is really far into that store.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

cramerica said:


>


The driver came out the top!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> I think the "Boots vs dress shoes" snow tire analogy applies here, too.


Some great off-color language in this one .

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

BattleRabbit said:


> That is a tough freaking house!


Europe doesn't built with paper mâché


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


If this was a house in America, the car would have come out from the other side of the house!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

vasillalov said:


> If this was a house in America, the car would have come out from the other side of the house!:laugh::laugh:


it probably would have gone through half the neighbourhoods houses, causing a hollywood-esque explosion...the car would have survived with just a broken wing mirror opcorn:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


I was wondering what the hell was going on here....yikes!


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

jpr said:


> woooooooooooooowwww theres a asian girl that goes to school here who has her black 3 series bmw from california. i thought that was hers hahaha
> 
> 
> also. holy sh*t that car is really far into that store.


I'd bet there's more than one. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cortical (Sep 15, 2012)

http://my.chicagotribune.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-73866474/


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

vasillalov said:


> If this was a house in America, the car would have come out from the other side of the house!:laugh::laugh:


WHat are their houses made of?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Rapid Decompression said:


> WHat are their houses made of?


That's a brick house.


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

Rapid Decompression said:


> WHat are their houses made of?


Around where I live, it is mostly this:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Rapid Decompression said:


> WHat are their houses made of?


Concrete. With the outer layer of brick or stucco








We also don't have to rebuild ours every time the wind blows or it rains for more then 3 hours.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

DUTCHMANia said:


> We also don't have to rebuild ours every time the wind blows or it rains for more then 3 hours.


The fact that you still have wooden windmills from the 1700's proves you don't get any real weather.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrickvr6 said:


> jaguar_pretzel.jpg


 smashing!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Strong pole...


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> smashing!


This really made me laugh. :laugh:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Cortical said:


> http://my.chicagotribune.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-73866474/



Thanks!! Now I don't have to shop a lowered WJ Jeep.


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

patrickvr6 said:


> Strong pole...


Ummm, there's some meat hanging out of that Hefty bag, plus a head in the other pic. I'd say "body" but after something like that I'd kind of expect just a random head laying around.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

OldsPowered said:


> Ummm, there's some meat hanging out of that Hefty bag, plus a head in the other pic. I'd say "body" but after something like that I'd kind of expect just a random head laying around.


Yep I spot a hand in picture 2, and a head in picture 3.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

saron81 said:


> Yep I spot a hand in picture 2, and a head in picture 3.


Did not see either of these before you mentioned it. Yikes.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

cramerica said:


> Did not see either of these before you mentioned it. Yikes.


I could have gone with out seeing the dead guy in the pics. How fast would one have to be going to split a car open like that? :screwy: Reminds me of this, but the Audi driver walked away.


Half an RS6 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Concrete. With the outer layer of brick or stucco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tilt up...good stuff. I spent some time as a concrete finisher and often wonder why more homes were not built like this. I am sure cost is a big factor for most. 





MKIII VS Bambi ^^


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

patrickvr6 said:


> The fact that you still have wooden windmills from the 1700's proves you don't get any real weather.


:laugh:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

cramerica said:


> Did not see either of these before you mentioned it. Yikes.


I got rid of those. Oops.


----------



## thedevilsequal (Mar 23, 2007)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Concrete. With the outer layer of brick or stucco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boss is from Germany and is always telling me how to build my house so it will last. I work at an engineering firm. Might start listening and might explain why so many building from different era's are intact after wars and natural disasters in Europe. 

IDK some American my country is better than yours was going on in my head.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

patrickvr6 said:


> The fact that you still have wooden windmills from the 1700's proves you don't get any real weather.


How many 400 year old houses do you know that aren't museums? Cause most of our cities are filled with them


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

saron81 said:


> Yep I spot a hand in picture 2, and a head in picture 3.


How am I not seeing this at all?

Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> How am I not seeing this at all?


Those pics have been removed.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

:26

just bump 'em outta the way


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Mexico

and she still paid the toll...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

VadGTI said:


> How am I not seeing this at all?





Daemon42 said:


> Those pics have been removed.


For the morbidly curious, you can still see his arm & hand sticking out of the bag to the left of the background.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

This one still throws me for a loop


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ I cringed watching that. Must have been hell to go through it.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ What the HELL was that car doing? You could see it to the right of the box truck before impact.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

cramerica said:


> ^ What the HELL was that car doing? You could see it to the right of the box truck before impact.


Says in the Youtube description that they think the driver of the white car passed out, hit another car, rolled down a hill and then into the freeway. Truck driver was hospitalized with pretty bad injuries and driver and one passenger in the camera car had minor injuries.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Terandyne said:


> This one still throws me for a loop


double yikes ~!


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

"remodeling"


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Whaaaa?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

"stunt" driving by elderly couple hits curb and flies and lands sideways here:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> How am I not seeing this at all?
> 
> Sent from a rotary-dial phone using Edna the Small Town Operator


You can see it and the story here.

http://avariya.net/foto-avariy/407-avariya-v-moskve-na-simferopolskom-shosse.html



Massive Attack said:


>


Yea...that's blatantly fake...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

surefooted said:


> Yea...that's blatantly fake...


The reflection on the hood of the car of the silver Jeep SUV and red Jeep never change despite the two vehicles passing in front of them. So yeah.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

surefooted said:


> Yea...that's blatantly fake...


Not sure how someone could be fooled by that one...


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Duking it out with a train.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

In brazil, big rainfall, pot holes are really dangerous .. 










video

http://g1.globo.com/mato-grosso-do-...ndo-engolido-por-cratera-em-campo-grande.html

It´s funny to see the car slowly going away...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

whacked


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Holy cow


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

TaaT said:


> Holy cow


>This< close to being decapitated by a liftgate.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> >This< close to being decapitated by a liftgate.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Hoo boy






Brake failure


----------



## IC AI (Aug 29, 2008)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Hoo boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is probably what you meant.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

skip to :15

seems like he's driving way faster than conditions would warrant


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

F/S: Porsche 911 slight damage on rear and passenger side that will buff right out. Both airbags deployed, but I don't know why they went off as I was only going about 5 miles per hour. Engine in good shape.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

one swell foop said:


> F/S: Porsche 911 slight damage on rear and passenger side that will buff right out. Both airbags deployed, but I don't know why they went off as I was only going about 5 miles per hour. Engine in good shape.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


He was making a joke about the above wrecked Porsche picture....


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

:25... close call


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Jesarray said:


> :25... close call


No workie workie

EDIT:: Nevermind I had to view it on my computer because the stupid Ipad said it was a broken link....


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> No workie workie


seems to be working just fine.

In other news....


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Bumper cars....with the police. 



(that had to hurt)


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

jeff james said:


> seems to be working just fine.
> 
> ]


Must be because I'm using an iPad - that's happened before


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

oof



jeff james said:


> In other news....


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

smacked...


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

DAMN! That truck a few posts back looked like it ate the black car upon first view. Fortunately for the occupants, that car didn't get hit as badly as the police car but dang..


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Well to be fair... they didn't say HOW they were gonna stop the bus.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Gotta love texting and driving.














> The Washington State Patrol says a driver texting behind the wheel crashed his car into a fence in Bremerton. *Troopers say the teen was reported driving erratically and talking and texting before the crash.*
> 
> A fence rail went right through the windshield, narrowly missing the driver.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

youch!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

magic


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Fred Lynch Photo

http://www.semissourian.com/blogs/flynch/entry/49851










Close call



> He said she saw a red light at the Broadway intersection and prepared to stop behind a utility truck pulling the pole. "She said she misjudged the length of the pole."
> 
> It came through the windshield directly in front of the driver's seat, breaking the steering wheel. Mrs. Wooldridge was in its path but just at the right second she apparently leaned to the right, out of the pole's path.
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

jeff james said:


> seems to be working just fine.
> 
> In other news....



This reminds me of the scene in final destination. That movie is still the reason I fllor it past logging trucks.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

20thAna3282 said:


> This reminds me of the scene in final destination. That movie is still the reason I fllor it past logging trucks.


When you see it happen in a movie, it's like "oh that would never happen." But I've seen a handful of pictures that suggest this is a more common occurrence than one would suspect.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Good lord.....


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Ummmm.....


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Good lord.....


Tell me why people think motorcycles are a good idea again?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Good lord.....


That is the worst thing I will see all day... maybe all week. :screwy:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

one swell foop said:


> Tell me why people think motorcycles are a good idea again?


Because they make for entertaining wacky traffic accident videos and gifs. :thumbup:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

one swell foop said:


> Tell me why people think DRINKING AND DRIVING IS a good idea again?


Fixed.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Apparently in Sweden they steal trains rather than cars










story


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Tell me how people can confuse "Wacky" with "Brutal"?

This was a funny thread, I don't want to click on it and see blood and innocent people being taken out on video.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Troike said:


> Swedish consuela steals train


:sly::sly:
what is... why in the world would you steal a train? i just dont even...


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Troike said:


> Apparently in Sweden they steal trains rather than cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm diggin that house though. Hopefully not a total loss.


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I'm diggin that house though. Hopefully not a total loss.


You should see the train set in the basement...


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

seminole_kev said:


> You should see the train set in the basement...


ba dum dum - pssssh :laugh:


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

20thAna3282 said:


> Tell me how people can confuse "Wacky" with "Brutal"?
> 
> This was a funny thread, I don't want to click on it and see blood and innocent people being taken out on video.


You'll be fine. That was pretty mediocre on the brutal scale.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

DUTCHMANia said:


>


Typical VW driver...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

'effing Bruce Lee Ninja moves going on here....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Let's just mix it ALL up


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

skip to 1:00 ... harley rider appears ok


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh, hai!!

I'll just wave as I go sliding by


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

OK... 110 km/hour....Check

Contact with car and pedestrian.....Check

%@* Whaaa &$ Gahhh ^#*@ OOff (@$&~~~!!!... CHECK~!

......Hips intact....Check

.....Still got my head on (sorta)..... Check

.....I can stand up and move (eh... not really).......Check


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

:22


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

BumpSteer said:


> OK... 110 km/hour....Check
> 
> Contact with car and pedestrian.....Check
> 
> ...


looks like Romania... i assume his last thought before impact was something like "Cacat cu ochi!!!!!"


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

:20

car slides left, then right into semi.... and the dragging begins


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

^^ crazy how that person speeds up and doesn't pull over to help.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Bazooka said:


> M3 Rain Crash


That was deliberate. It was merely a back side curb slide kick flip out. umpkin:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

2ohgti said:


> ^^ crazy how that person speeds up and doesn't pull over to help.


Or offer the video... nope, straight to YouTube. Truck drivers are held to a high standard and that video could save his ass if it were to go against him.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bodacious said:


> skip to 1:00 ... harley rider appears ok


 There was a Harley rider too?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Not an accident, but we have no DIW anymore even though this is awesome but it is where I would have put it for lack of categories haha. Anyhow its old but I never saw it and it cracked me up so thought I would share. :laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

perhaps a repost.

pretty graceful considering how it could have gone down


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

bizybyker said:


> Not an accident, but we have no DIW anymore


Yeah we do  doing it wrong thread

The 'what happened to the doing it wrong thread' turned in to the new doing it wrong thread, and so far everyone is being quite civil


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

"and like a good neighbor" 

he takes out your car












> DRUNK DRIVER CRASHES INTO NEIGHBORS CAR
> 
> 
> Elyria – Early last Sunday morning Elyria Police arrested 21 year old Shaun Carson of 173 Delaware Cir after he crashed into a neighbors car parked in the driveway at 126 Delaware Cir.
> ...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

She almost got him...












> Somehow no one was seriously injured Tuesday when a young woman drove her car through a wall and into the bedroom of an apartment building in west Starkville.
> 
> The Oktibbeha County Sheriff's Office responded to an accident at 121 Irwin Lane on the property of The Links apartment complex off New Light Road at 6:21 p.m., said OCSO Deputy Chad Garnett.
> 
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a lot of appreciation for police officers who are willing to put themselves out on the road in no matter what weather and subject to all sorts of dangers.

and crap... enabling disabled.

you tube watchable though


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

compilation... some from before

one pretty rough.... but overall... pretty impressive


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Merry go round


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

in my country today, a student driver with the truck hits the police


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Kid Hobo said:


> magic


 Grand slam.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Booze it and Lose it... 

Let's just crash into the mobile DUI checkpoint van....while drinking.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

DUI Camaro driver in above incident


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Barefoot_ said:


> DUI Camaro driver in above incident


 He looks smart. And he's already shown he has enough taste and intelligence to drive an IROC. 
What a mouthbreather.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

going right thru the house 

Brooklyn driver in a Long Island house 



















DUI drive who tore it up 

and wound up with the stove in the back yard


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Turns out she's looking better at the court hearing for the DUI... and it becomes evident her boyfriend was driving and she took the rap initially 












> *She said she confessed she lied to cops about the accident when Sajewski failed to make good on their deal to pay her bail and lawyer fees and take her "on a promised vacation to the Hamptons.’’*
> 
> 
> Sophia Anderson at court today.
> ...


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

She is beautiful in that second pic


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

would hit


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Couldn't get to the kitchen fast enough! 



TopDown_ said:


> going right thru the house
> 
> Brooklyn driver in a Long Island house
> 
> ...


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ All of the last few posts where the story finally came to light. :facepalm: Just unreal. I'm glad she finally wisened up a bit. 

$100,000+ in damages, a DUI, Lawyer fees, suspended license > Trip to the Hamptons :screwy:


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Blunderbuss said:


> "and like a good neighbor"
> 
> he takes out your car
> 
> ...


 Based on a quick Zillow check of 173 Delaware Circle, Elyria, OH 44035, those single-wide trailers in Ohio sell for $10-20k. I see a late model Caliber and a late model Hyundai Elantra in this picture. No offense to these folks, but if you're living in a $10,000 single-wide trailer, why spend so much on your car? I realize this isn't the financial lounge, but still.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> Based on a quick Zillow check of 173 Delaware Circle, Elyria, OH 44035, those single-wide trailers in Ohio sell for $10-20k. I see a late model Caliber and a late model Hyundai Elantra in this picture. No offense to these folks, but if you're living in a $10,000 single-wide trailer, why spend so much on your car? I realize this isn't the financial lounge, but still.


 Why not? You have a decent place to live, might as well get a new lower model car that's cheap and going to last a while. At least hopefully 

Sent from my face


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

yep... you just hit a cop


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Just another day of playing with the pedals and figuring out how to coordinate the legs, arms and brain. 

Somehow it just didn't seem to come together


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

yep... he's drunk 

and no one hurt. 

 

most likely a repost... but still pretty stunning


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

just dumber than hell driving


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Slip and Slide


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

and put down like an elephant 

turn sound off (too loud, distracting)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

yikes 

:12


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

90 mph right thru the house 













> PORTLAND, Ore. – A drunk driver doing 90 mph crashed his SUV through a home in Southeast Portland on Friday night, police said.
> 
> Homeowner Greg Buckland told KATU that he was home during the crash, and the impact threw him against a wall. He said his injuries are minor and he may need surgery on his arm, but he's otherwise OK.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

:45


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

"whacked" all right... 

like not right in the head to pull such a stunt


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Whoops! Hehe:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


 Accident at the jersey shore?


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


 :laugh:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Ohio Pileups today


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Damn


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Second driver must have passed out on the gas?

Sent from my face


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


> Ohio Pileups today


 That's a mess


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Second driver must have passed out on the gas?
> 
> Sent from my face


 That would make sense... I was wondering "why the heck is _that_ guy running?" :laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

saron81 said:


> That would make sense... I was wondering "why the heck is _that_ guy running?" :laugh:


 She claimed the gas pedal stuck when she was hit.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

That airbag picture is just fantastic! :laugh: :beer:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

passing on your left...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> just dumber than hell driving


 And from the looks of the guardrail he went through, it's not the first time that's happened there.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> She claimed the gas pedal stuck when she was hit.


  yeah right...the driver that got hit was probably drunk too. There was at least a good 3-4 second delay after the wreck and before the "gas pedal got stuck"


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Toyota recall now reads; 

DELAYED unintended motion bulletin... or DUMB


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

kasbah said:


> passing on your left...


 They are in serious trouble if that was the town's only Vodka pipeline.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Naked and drunk... crash the car 












> Numerous charges have been filed against a New York woman who was allegedly drunk and wearing only an unzipped jacket when she crashed her car into a stone retaining wall in New Jersey and then drove off.
> The crash occurred early Friday in the northwestern New Jersey community of Sparta Township.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/01/2...th-dwi-after-crashing-car-into/#ixzz2Immg4Ycr


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

Moar pics!

Sometimes I dont wear pants going threw the drive thru


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

geez Whacked all right.... on booze 

Chicago police officer hit this Camino 

officer tested 3 times over the limit on alcohol


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

kasbah said:


> geez Whacked all right.... on booze
> 
> Chicago police officer hit this Camino
> 
> officer tested 3 times over the limit on alcohol


 on- or off-duty?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

cramerica said:


> on- or off-duty?


 Off duty... but story has some odd twists to it. 



> Charges Against Chicago Police Officer for DUI and Killing Two People Are Dropped — Police Then Arrest Upset Members of Victim’s Family
> 
> When off-duty Chicago Police Officer John Ardelean, 36, was involved in a suspected DUI accident on Thanksgiving that killed two people — Miguel Flores, 22, and Erick Lagunas, 21 — he was not arrested immediately after the crash or at the hospital. Instead, a police Lt. John Magruder ordered him arrested hours after the crash when he smelled alcohol on the officer. An judge has now thrown out the charges due to a lack of probable cause. *In the ultimate twist, family members of the victims were then arrested when they express outrage at the decision*.





> John Ardelean, a police officer who was seen drinking extensively just before killing two men in a car crash, walked free from the Criminal Courts building today. All charges against him had been dropped.
> 
> The prosecution was forced to drop charges after a ruling in late April by Judge Thomas Gainer, Jr. who threw out blood-alcohol evidence against Ardelean, saying it was obtained illegally.
> 
> ...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

GTurboI said:


> yeah right...the driver that got hit was probably drunk too. There was at least a good 3-4 second delay after the wreck and before the "gas pedal got stuck"


 x2


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Terandyne said:


> Off duty... but story has some odd twists to it.


 What's so odd about rampant corruption in Chicago? That's business as usual. Odd would be anything actually done ethically, morally, or legally in Chicago.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

AZGolf said:


> What's so odd about rampant corruption in Chicago? That's business as usual. Odd would be anything actually done ethically, morally, or legally in Chicago.


 heh...well I can't argue with that... What i thought was odd was the arresting of the family who got aggravated at the verdict. 

But now that you remind me that it's Cook County ("vote early, vote often... even if you dead) I'll retract my comment


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Chomp!!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Whoopee ~! 

 












> POTTSTOWN — An elderly Pottstown man who apparently thought his Jeep SUV was in park before it barreled down two 25-foot hills and into an apartment building, was transported to Lehigh Valley Hospital Wednesday afternoon for treatment.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

From this morning. 

I'm assuming that Lancer touched his brakes for the first time at the stop sign and just rotated into the poor guy. Now blocking the intersection, all he had to to was back up.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Chomp!!


 Woah! Hopefully nobody was in that when it was hit!


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Chomp!!


 Slug bug!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


> Whoopee ~!


 just a stunt drivin' 81 year old.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

:screwy:


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Somebody's been drinking


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Yikes~!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh hi there~!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Sheer stupidity


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Comin' thru!!!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I'm gonna venture to guess the Smart passenger(s) did not survive


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

yep


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

crisvr6 said:


>


 Not so Smart after all...


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

even this one


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bodacious said:


> Sheer stupidity


 The complete disregard for oneself and other motorists is just insane. The two between 3:10 and 3:20  That X6 got hit *HARD*


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Barefoot_ said:


>


 I expected a Daihatsu SUV, not a Saab.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Hoo Boy


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Toyota Land Cruiser destroys Portland house


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Toyota Land Cruiser destroys Portland house 










In one end and out the other


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Bus Stop


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Putting it right on the roof.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Dinner ready?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

and.... no serious injuries


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

lil' thumper said:


>


 this Ice Road Truckers audition is a bunch of BULL $H!T!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


> this Ice Road Truckers audition is a bunch of BULL $H!T!


 excellent


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Dinner ready?


 Kool-Aid Man starts outsourcing deliveries


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Ima gonna take this here shortcut


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

if you value your ears... turn the sound down 

(or off)


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wow, someone thinks he's Steven Spielberg with that horrible sound effect addition.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Wow, someone thinks he's Steven Spielberg with that horrible sound effect addition.


 heh... eh it wasn't that bad... beats coffee and I needed waking up


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Terandyne said:


> Ima gonna take this here shortcut


 Must have played crazy taxi before leaving the house  :wave:

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

sound effects? 

well here's some race traffic 

whadda trainwreck


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

BumpSteer said:


> heh... eh it wasn't that bad... beats coffee and I needed waking up


I agree. Once you get over the initial audio assault, it's kind of entertaining.
Sound effects aside, there's some really amazingly random stuff in that vid. 
I wonder if driver's ed courses have started incorporating Russian crash vids
into their plan yet. Some of that stuff is making me question some of my
driving decisions.  

ian


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

yikes


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

Lightnin' said:


> yikes


Lets just point out that the guy in the car is kinda of a dick. You can see that he starts to hug the centerline as the rig approached to show the SUV driver that he owns the road. If he'd given him some space by moving over to the shoulder a bit, it would never had happened. SUV driver is still in the wrong but proving how bad ass your are bought you a tragic ending.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

..Derek.. said:


> Lets just point out that the guy in the car is kinda of a dick. You can see that he starts to hug the centerline as the rig approached to show the SUV driver that he owns the road. If he'd given him some space by moving over to the shoulder a bit, it would never had happened. SUV driver is still in the wrong but proving how bad ass your are bought you a tragic ending.


you need your eyes and brain checked:screwy:. the accident would have never happened had the person in the SUV not tried to pass into on-coming traffic, or had actually depressed the brake pedal and pulled back onto their side of the road BEHIND the volvo. watch the brake lights on the SUV come on for a second as they swerve and also depress the gas pedal because they are clearly speeding up as well, then they what, decide they're going to try to floor it around the volvo with 100ft before impact, and then brake again as they pit maneuver the volvo into the truck. "check your story brah, cuz you actin' outta place"


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

geeze


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Lightnin' said:


> yikes


Are those the drivers legs windmilling around from the car at the end of the clip?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

..Derek.. said:


> Lets just point out that the guy in the car is kinda of a dick. You can see that he starts to hug the centerline as the rig approached to show the SUV driver that he owns the road. If he'd given him some space by moving over to the shoulder a bit, it would never had happened. SUV driver is still in the wrong but proving how bad ass your are bought you a tragic ending.


WTF are you talking about?! So *you're* driving down the road minding *your* own business; some asshat comes flying up behind *you*, and pit maneuvers *you* into an oncoming semi - *you* should should take the blame? That makes perfect sense. :facepalm:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

kowabonga said:


> geeze


Seems like the guy is looking around thinking "where did my truck go?" :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> WTF are you talking about?! So *you're* driving down the road minding *your* own business; some asshat comes flying up behind *you*, and pit maneuvers *you* into an oncoming semi - *you* should should take the blame? That makes perfect sense. :facepalm:


Im not saying that - Its certainly the SUV guys fault.. but If Im driving down a 2 lane highway and I see some dipsh1t trying to overtake me with an oncoming semi Im sure as hell not gonna try to pinch him into the semi.. Im gonna dive for the shoulder and hope he has room.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

..Derek.. said:


> Im not saying that - Its certainly the SUV guys fault.. but If Im driving down a 2 lane highway and I see some dipsh1t trying to overtake me with an oncoming semi Im sure as hell not gonna try to pinch him into the semi.. Im gonna dive for the shoulder and hope he has room.


only problem with that is diving for the shoulder may just wind up with you spinning into a ditch, a bridge abutment or a parked car. I really don't see where the Volvo had any room to pass before the semi went by UNLESS I start steering to the shoulder. That forces you into an untenable position. You would like it better if he started hugging the shoulder instead of the center line and the dip....forces his way in between truck and you? The whole thing makes no sense....

I did read where no one was killed in this mayhem.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

..Derek.. said:


> Im not saying that - Its certainly the SUV guys fault.. but If Im driving down a 2 lane highway and I see some dipsh1t trying to overtake me with an oncoming semi Im sure as hell not gonna try to pinch him into the semi.. Im gonna dive for the shoulder and hope he has room.


Who says he even saw him? You're acting like he had obvious intent. I didn't see any at all.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Nor did I. BTW, what Volvo?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Daemon42 said:


> Nor did I. BTW, what Volvo?


eh... need to get my eyes checked... oh well.


----------



## kmead (Feb 11, 2001)

The little car that get creamed is a Volvo 343










Formerly a DAF product


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Massive Attack said:


>


 Caption: "Beep beep beep beep beep beep"


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


>


DWA - Just sayin'


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ What kind of idiot stands that close to a rope with tension on it. If the rope snapped it could still hurt him. He's lucky the bumper didn't hit him worse.

On second thought though, it's more the drivers fault. He gave it way too much gas. Should have taken it slow.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ Can't tell if the bumper actually hits him or if it's just the rope taking him out. Either way, wow.


----------



## Taski (Feb 14, 2009)

kmead said:


> The little car that get creamed is a Volvo 343
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think so. Most probably it's a samara with some Russian model bumper and taillights.

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQPSA2e_h8Cx-bbzkjc7kvuVe46pCf_9S06-sY4YejyMZTL_m6k


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

69CougarConvert said:


> ^ What kind of idiot stands that close to a rope with tension on it. If the rope snapped it could still hurt him. He's lucky the bumper didn't hit him worse.
> 
> On second thought though, it's more the drivers fault. He gave it way too much gas. Should have taken it slow.


In the actual video you can see his hand and arm are ripped open


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

kowabonga said:


>


boop


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

69CougarConvert said:


> On second thought though, it's more the drivers fault. He gave it way too much gas. Should have taken it slow.


It's actually a very common way to get 4x4's out of the mud or sand. A stretchy
tow rope and some momentum is a pretty big force multiplier. It just can't be done slowly
when the traction under the tow vehicle is less than the force required to unstick
em from whatever they're sinking into. 



cramerica said:


> ^ Can't tell if the bumper actually hits him or if it's just the rope taking him out. Either way, wow.


Just the rope. I downloaded the YT vid, and played it frame by frame and he actually starts 
to duck before the bumper reaches him, while not even looking at it. Great instincts
and yes still very lucky. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd9A7OQeukY

ian


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I just loves truck tires rolling over the top of the car in the morning

Whadda wakeup call !


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Daemon42 said:


> It's actually a very common way to get 4x4's out of the mud or sand. A stretchy
> tow rope and some momentum is a pretty big force multiplier. It just can't be done slowly
> when the traction under the tow vehicle is less than the force required to unstick
> em from whatever they're sinking into.
> ian


Oh ok, I'm not an offload guy unfortunately and the only times I"ve ever pulled a car or truck back onto the road or out of something it was stuck in, I have been advised to take it slow and for everyone watching to stand back. Didn't know it had to be quick in this type of situation.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

"I said RUN !!! gol dammit"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jesarray said:


>


follow that cab!!!!!!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

You park it... 

... we'll hit it


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Whacky...





> Driver says God ordered 100 mph crash into a car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Terandyne said:


> Whacky...



Ugh, only in Texas...:screwy:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

^^^ next TV show Ice Cream Wars opcorn:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Bodacious said:


>



Flying car?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Smigelski said:


> Flying car?


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

A little more on camera carnage


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> geeze


"I could swear my truck wasn't that big a minute ago."



Tim Horton's. Apparently the two drivers were cousins. The guy driving the big truck got fired by his cousin with the new dodge the day before.

Looks like he didn't take it too well since he stole the truck from the place he was just fired from to do exactly this.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

ooo.. aaaah.. eeek.. whew!!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Rory Calhoun said:


>





Daemon42 said:


> ooo.. aaaah.. eeek.. whew!!


No kidding. Many close calls there.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


police chase with a sudden stop?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


wheeeeeeeeeee ~!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ lol at the guy who watches the truck roll and then casually gets in his car and backs it up


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

cramerica said:


> ^ lol at the guy who watches the truck roll and then casually gets in his car and backs it up


Seriously. Don't run over and try to help, or make sure everyone's OK. :screwy:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

> Hanson couple is lucky to be alive after a bizarre crash drove a road sign through their windshield like a javelin, coming to rest just inches from both driver and passenger, our news partners at the Patriot Ledger reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

lil' thumper said:


>


Ouch! That hurts just watching it.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ reminds me of triple foam


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Runs over cop's foot, hides in bathtub

Sunshine state



> Michael Jeffrey Brazier, 32, was arrested late Wednesday after slamming his car into a police cruiser, running over Boynton Beach Police Sgt. Russell Faine's foot and then speeding off to hide in his bathroom, reports the Sun-Sentinel in South Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Pics? Duly noted and corrected

Driver stops to get money from ATM

Truck doesn't


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

We seem to be getting off the original topic of PICTURES (and/or videos or gifs) of wacky traffic accidents.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

32 tons coming at ya.

Missed 'em by inches. She opened the door, sees it coming and sprints to the back with kid in hand

Driver left the handbrake off

Mowed over the Ford Focus on the way into the house


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

Sorry if repost... I just came across this earlier this week:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Related?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

^ that's pretty funny

....and a quickstepping motorcyclist...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Way to dump your load.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Travelling too fast?


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

audifans said:


> Travelling too fast?


Yes' but that only leads to trouble when you're not paying attention like that idiot wasn't. The same goes for many of these easily preventable shenanigans.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

crisvr6 said:


>


looks like someone forgot to cash in their chips.....


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

konigwheels said:


> Yes' but that only leads to trouble when you're not paying attention like that idiot wasn't. The same goes for many of these easily preventable shenanigans.


...who, the trucker? I hate left lane clogers just as much as the next guy (and i do pass on the right when the left becomes slower) but in the trucker's defense, he propably couldn't judge the "speed racer" 's speed and thought he had time. It's hard to anticipate someone going twice the limit, especially when he's a spec in your mirror for one second.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

69CougarConvert said:


> ^ What kind of idiot stands that close to a rope with tension on it. If the rope snapped it could still hurt him. He's lucky the bumper didn't hit him worse.
> 
> On second thought though, it's more the drivers fault. He gave it way too much gas. Should have taken it slow.


James May


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Not a crash. I'd be pissed :laugh:


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

You should be pissed, cuz that's fake. :laugh:


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Terandyne said:


>


That's fake. The shadow of the car doesn't move when it's hit by the truck.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> You should be pissed, cuz that's fake. :laugh:


It's almost like calling the BMW an Audi..... Nose heavy :laugh:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> James May


 Haha that comment made my day. Forgot about that


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

BNP's truth truck.....gets stuck


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Maserati noses itself right under a Jeep

Lost control coming out of a parking garage


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Hope that 356 was a replica. 

-GP


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Not a crash. I'd be pissed :laugh:





16V_Scirocco_GTX said:


> You should be pissed, cuz that's fake. :laugh:


Don't have a cow man :laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

patrickvr6 said:


>


wow..... story?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Skewered


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

^

Self parking garage...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh look. It's a gas pump. Let's bash it.

(you get out and take a look.... yes I KNOW you don't have any clothes on )


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> driver lost control of a Lamborghini Murciélago and plowed through a row of motorcycles parked outside a BMW dealership in Mariano Comense, a town north of Milan, Italy.
> 
> According to Italian site InFullGear, the driver veered into the oncoming lane while approaching a curve before losing control and running into the parked motorcycles before bouncing off and coming to a stop in the middle of the road.
> 
> The crash injured three people, though thankfully none of them were seriously injured. A 56-year-old was flown to hospital but was released on the weekend. The material damage was hefty however. The Lamborghini destroyed nine motorcycles; two belonged to customers and the other seven were demos.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Lightnin' said:


>


Jeez it's funny the oddball things the brain remembers. I saw that gas station and the hillside in the background and thought "Nah, can't be..."

Sure enough, I've been there once...note the "tire chains" sign.
http://goo.gl/maps/L9GYH

View Larger Map


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

kasbah said:


>


Typical. 
Most BMW fanboys ALWAYS think they're on top.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

gas it...



right into gas station

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82497105/


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

kasbah said:


>


Anyone else assume this is a woman driver?


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

F***ups count too, right?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

intercedeGLI said:


> F***ups count too, right?


the dude who yelled sounded EXACTLY like Jeff Foxxworthy


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Anyone else assume this is a woman driver?


eh.... assumptions.





> He wasn’t hurt — but that much couldn’t be said for the luxury cars beneath him.
> 
> A *74-year-old man* driving a 2012 BMW X5 crashed through cable barriers separating two levels of a Loop parking garage Thursday — and his SUV came to a stop atop a 2005 Jaguar and a 2003 Mercedes-Benz parked on the level beneath him, police said.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

lil' thumper said:


> eh.... assumptions.


Old man :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

BMW *crushes* the competition


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

There's gotta be a caption here somewhere


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey, Frank~! Frank...~~!!

You're losin' altitude man. Pull up~! PULL UP~!

(turkey vulture clips car)


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Another bent Raptor frame...


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Blunderbuss said:


>


That's how MINI's are made.


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

crisvr6 said:


>





patrickvr6 said:


>


Any back story on these?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Asleep at the wheel?

Over-reaction


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Incoming~~~!!!!
































> On Hwy 30 near Edgewood Rd. this afternoon, a metal beam flew out of a dump truck and through the front windshield of a Lexus SUV driving behind it.
> 
> The driver of the SUV said the beam came flying at her car, never even hitting the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Incoming~~~!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Here. Have a little rebar for your morning commute


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Apparently these freak object-through-windshield accidents are frighteningly more common than I could have imagined.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Lightnin' said:


>


What a retard! People are so impatient and will do anything to get around traffic. That looks like my daily commute :banghead:


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Brake Weight said:


> If she was so close that a giant I Beam didn't hit the ground first, she was too close.


I've seen something like that happen in person. Those things can bounce around and catch some serious air.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

always interesting when someone turns on a camera/phone and gets more than they bargained for

(guy starts filming the two vehicles ahead that are holding up traffic)

skip ahead to :30

yikes~!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

^ Followup shot on the 2 x 4 thru the windshield


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

McBanagon said:


>


HOLY CRAP!!!  That was terrifying.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

This page is filled with some serious Final Destination ****


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!  That was terrifying.


Seriously, never see it coming until it's too late.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

BumpSteer said:


>


Seatbelts? Seems like a good idea.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Door latches too..


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Dinner ready?


Ahhh man! 

A-men


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

> A Cobb County man driving on I-285 was injured by a 10-inch saw blade that sailed through his front windshield.





> http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/20271041/blade-crashes-through-suvs-windshield-on-i-285
















> The saw blade completely severed the tendons in his arm, which required surgery


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

> May 30, 2012|Juan Ortega and Michael Turnbell, Sun Sentinel
> HOLLYWOOD — Newlyweds Santeena Spates and Carlton Francis Jr. were running errands before their honeymoon when danger — in the form of a large pole — hurtled through their Range Rover's windshield on Interstate 95.
> 
> The pair pulled over after Tuesday's accident, and determined neither was injured, officials said. Still, the couple were covered in glass fragments and the four-foot metal object remained wedged in their shattered windshield.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess one would never be so happy to have a nice stout steering wheel to stop an unguided missile 


















































> A Turlock man survived a shot out of the blue – one that blasted through his windshield – Tuesday on Highway 99 through Bakersfield.
> 
> Marcus Kasprzyk, 41, was rolling down the freeway at 65 mph when a metal pipe shot through his windshield. California Highway Patrol Officer Roberto Rodriguez said the pipe would have impaled Kasprzyk if it hadn't hit the steering wheel.
> 
> Kasprzyk was just south of Olive Drive and was nearly to his exit when he said he saw the pipe dislodge from what he thinks was a black Dodge truck in front of his car.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Oh, hi~!

Howz about a telegraph pole comin' right at you?











Driver got out without a scratch


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

^


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Poor man's The Club steering wheel lock?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Oh, hi~!
> 
> Howz about a telegraph pole comin' right at you?
> 
> Driver got out without a scratch


*Telegraph *pole? What is this, 1895?


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

All this stuff speared through the windshield is freaking me out! Makes me want a bullet proof windshield.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Chmeeee said:


> *Telegraph *pole? What is this, 1895?


ga ha ha... yep.. I'm just "telegraphing" to you all the message as it was written in the credits



> Driver has a lucky escape as a Landrover Discovery leaves the road and a telegraph pole comes through the windscreen.
> 
> The driver escaped without a scratch.


Hey, it's the UK and perhaps they really are still stuck in 1895 

Williton, Somerset, UK crash


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

oh snap..


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

intercedeGLI said:


> F***ups count too, right?


Better video here, with damage and aftermath


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

oh fun.

whoops.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Oklahoma woman meets guardrail

pins her hair to the seat... no injuries


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

ok... now where the hell did you put the Hostess Ding Dongs and Twinkies???


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

I love how the guy filming the Raptor says "Please tell me we got that on video", not "Please tell me everyone's ok". **** everyone being okay! That was totally worth 5 grand in repairs!


----------



## MKVmyfast (Sep 16, 2008)

Rav_VW said:


>


Lmfaoo had to be a small Asian man in a Camry

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

That old guy in the Camry...just happened today here in SD.

http://www.10news.com/news/car-susp...t-frost-street-and-health-center-drive-020613


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh Lookie.

Gas Pumps.

Whoo Boy


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

^ how? I am trying to figure out how that all happened? would love to see that video in the station of that crash! :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Howz about a telegraph pole comin' right at you?


 - .... .- - / .. ... / ... --- / ..-. ..- -. -. -.-- / ... - --- .--. / .-- .... --- / ... .- -.-- ... / - . .-.. . --. .-. .- .--. .... / .- -. -.-- / -- --- .-. . / ... - --- .--. / -... .- -. / .... .- .-- -.-. / ... - --- .--.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

RobMarkToo said:


> I love how the guy filming the Raptor says "Please tell me we got that on video", not "Please tell me everyone's ok". **** everyone being okay! That was totally worth *5 grand in repairs*!


Maybe you're talking about something else? That Raptor is absolutely totaled.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Maybe you're talking about something else? That Raptor is absolutely totaled.


Yeah, five grand in repairs my a$$. I'll bet that guy will have fun trying to get his insurance company to pay for that one too.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> - .... .- - / .. ... / ... --- / ..-. ..- -. -. -.-- / ... - --- .--. / .-- .... --- / ... .- -.-- ... / - . .-.. . --. .-. .- .--. .... / .- -. -.-- / -- --- .-. . / ... - --- .--. / -... .- -. / .... .- .-- -.-. / ... - --- .--.


For those not in the Navy nor those that have internet access:

THAT IS SO FUNNY STOP WHO SAYS TELEGRAPH ANY MORE STOP BAN HAWC STOP


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Smigelski said:


> For those not in the Navy nor those that have internet access:


 If you're reading this without internet access you're doing it wrong.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Heh... this thing can go anywhere.

Watch this~!

Oh, crap.












> A Syracuse University sophomore faces police and university charges after he crashed a Range Rover into the Mount Olympus stairs early this morning, causing significant damage to the structure, Syracuse University said.
> 
> Here's what SU Chief of Public Safety Tony Callisto said happened:
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

oh... damn

Oregon












> Tow hitch crashes through car windshield, narrowly misses small child
> statesman journal • February 18, 2010
> 
> A 29-year old Milwaukie man and his six-month old son are alive and well after a freak incident Wednesday when a loose trailer hitch bouncing on the road north of Canby crashed through their vehicle's front windshield, Oregon State Police troopers said.
> ...





















Good grief. Having that thing flying around the interior of the car


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

balancing act

Spokane


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

no license?

no problem.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, we just moved into the house and 

whoa!!!
















> Auxiliary nurse Vicky Avery, 23, and her partner Aaron Spells, 24, a firefighter, had been in their new home for less than 24 hours when the car landed on their patio against their brick shed.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

minor cut on her head



> A female driver might be one of the luckiest woman in the world after her car, a silver sedan, fell off the fifth floor of a car park in Melbourne (Australia), and despite the 50 feet drop, she only suffered a cut on her head.


Melbourne


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Speaking of falling


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

said she was in a hurry.



Miami


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Can anyone actually drive anymore?


----------



## snowyroads (Aug 23, 2010)

Here in des Moines. Up a power line


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

These guys are complete idiots for driving like this.... crossing the double yellow on blind corners and passing cars on double yellow and driving way too ****ing fast...


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

oh lawdy

Let's just bring down the whole station





















all burned up


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

mike02467 said:


> These guys are complete idiots for driving like this.... crossing the double yellow on blind corners and passing cars on double yellow and driving way too ****ing fast...


If it wasn't a busy street and a residential area, I'd say OK. They got what they deserve and they're fortunate nobody was walking or playing along the road anywhere.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

mike02467 said:


> These guys are complete idiots for driving like this.... crossing the double yellow on blind corners and passing cars on double yellow and driving way too ****ing fast...


This doesn't do a whole to dispel pretty much every stereo type BMW drivers have. What complete morons! That was a very hard hit.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Bad music in the BMW crash as well.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


haha I'm loving this


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

There's nothing "wacky" about that BMW canyon crash video, and it's not a pic.

:thumbdown: to jackholes who drive like that.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

another view of the Camry guy in San Diego.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> another view of the Camry guy in San Diego.


This gives a much clearer picture of the lunacy that happened. :screwy: He had to be going pretty damn fast to not just nosedive down the stairs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently Mexican Jeep 4.0 is not as good as the American Jeep 4.0










Jeep gets stuck trying to drive over U.S.-Mexico border fence


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

"No thanks, I'll take the stairs."


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> another view of the Camry guy in San Diego.


Look at that Camry rear bumper, PERFECT!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

^ ^ and that was SOME set of stairs~!


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Close... probably still heart stopping though


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> This doesn't do a whole to dispel pretty much every stereo type BMW drivers have. What complete morons! That was a very hard hit.


There are people who can buy brand new BMWs and do so simply because they can. They probably are douche bags and race like morons while listening to ****ty rap.

And then there are people who buy used, older and unique BMWs because they are excellent cars. They might even be a part of BMWCCA and possibly do SCCA autocross.

So please, don't associate people who lease BMWs with us the true enthusiasts.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Martial arts student clobbers her training gym












> PASADENA - A martial arts student crashed into her storefront gym with a Toyota Prius and struck an elevator shaft Thursday trapping an employee for 20 minutes, authorities said.
> A woman who works at the shopping center in the 2200 block of Colorado Boulevard was taking the elevator when the black Prius crashed and went through the elevator shaft at 9 a.m. No one was injured.
> 
> "The lady came out and was pretty nervous," said Prentice Johnson, 49, of North Hollywood who arrived after the crash. "She came out all shaky."
> ...


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Horror Business said:


> There are people who can buy brand new BMWs and do so simply because they can. They probably are douche bags and race like morons while listening to ****ty rap.
> 
> And then there are people who buy used, older and unique BMWs because they are excellent cars. They might even be a part of BMWCCA and possibly do SCCA autocross.
> 
> So please, don't associate people who lease BMWs with us the true enthusiasts.


Duly noted. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

http://framingham.patch.com/articles/traffic-alert-multiple-car-crash-on-route-9-east#photo-13292716


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> A Caltrans employee driving a signal truck pulled off the shoulder and into traffic just as a tractor-trailer was coming up behind her, California Highway Patrol Officer Joaquin Zubieta said.
> 
> The driver of the big rig swerved left to avoid the Caltrans truck, then came back to the right shoulder, hitting a parked Cal Fire truck, authorities said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

kasbah said:


>


"I was only 5 minutes late. Dont tell me that I can't drop this delivery today! You are taking it whether you like it or not!"


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


> ^ ^ and that was SOME set of stairs~!


That must have been some ride down that slope.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

That's amazing how the laws of physics work in America "Where there is an accident, it's the car's fault."



> "I was going to class, and as I was parking in the parking space, the car wouldn't turn off and it kept going even though my foot wasn't on the accelerator," said driver Terry Young of Pasadena. "It continued to accelerate into the wall and continued to move after I was out."


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Richard Directo said:


> Close... probably still heart stopping though


Moose test approved :thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> That's amazing how the laws of physics work in America "Where there is an accident, it's the car's fault."


I was thinking the same thing, until she mentioned the car still going after she got out, and that she tried to turn it off but it wouldn't. If people witnessed the car continuing to power forward after she got out, she may have something there.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> I was thinking the same thing, until she mentioned the car still going after she got out, and that she tried to turn it off but it wouldn't. If people witnessed the car continuing to power forward after she got out, she may have something there.


It was a Prius, too.


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

Brake Weight said:


> It was a Prius, too.


It could be possible.. Prius uses a electric brake that engages only when you hit the P so I could see if that P button wouldn't work the car wouldn't stop.. I really hate having to clean them half the time they dont start the first try..


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Richard Directo said:


> Close... probably still heart stopping though


It's a wonder that load stayed put with the g forces involved here.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, honey. You get the mail and I'll back the car in to the garaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!...........


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Cameron1152 said:


> It could be possible.. Prius uses a electric brake that engages only when you hit the P so I could see if that P button wouldn't work the car wouldn't stop.. I really hate having to clean them half the time they dont start the first try..


They've been known to do such. 

It boggles my mind why people always forget taking the transmission out of gear or turning off the ignition.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Terandyne said:


>


No chance my 3000lb car will push through this small little barrier. I think I'll stop here, and 
wait for the train to come and tear the back of my car off. :banghead:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

> OKLAHOMA CITY -- An Oklahoma woman slid off an icy road yesterday in Payne County and miraculously, walked away without a scratch.
> 
> "This SUV was driving west of Highway 51 and slid off the road went down into an embankment and crashed through a metal fence," Castor said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

I always liked this one


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Yikes.. 

I've often been concerned about wheels falling.












Just awful


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


> Maserati noses itself right under a Jeep
> 
> Lost control coming out of a parking garage


Found another image..











Apparently it was a valet driver....as if I didn't have enough reason to hate them.:facepalm:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Get outta my way, Copper!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Massive Attack said:


> Get outta my way, Copper!!


Wow...


Did they open fire on the car after that?
Wrecking a police car at speed is probably seen as attempted murder by the police.
But then they do it, it is ok.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

duke of chucchinchilla said:


> Found another image..
> 
> 
> Apparently it was a valet driver....as if I didn't have enough reason to hate them.:facepalm:


Yikes- if the valet service has to have //proper// insurance coverage to cover such claims, they really need to filter out their valet drivers better.

I remember something a few years ago about a valet service parking customer cars on the street (no actual valet parking lot at high end restaurant), but refusing to cover damages if the car was damaged or vandalized while parked on the street. :facepalm:


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Dayum, that's some action straight outta GTA4 or someshiz (car pushing cop car outta the way)


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


> Get outta my way, Copper!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

Not traffic related but, there is a car.

Crash @ 0:55


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Blunderbuss said:


> It's a wonder that load stayed put with the g forces involved here.


Not the one in the driver's pants, though....


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Re PITS maneuver. It's hard to tell, but about half the time I watch that, it looks like the cop 
may have hit the brakes rather than the other guy speeding up to hit em.

Re heli crash. Looks like "settling with power", which is where high G-loading
causes the heli to basically fall into its own rotor wash. It usually happens
with heavy lift helis carrying a big load while descending (bunch of YT videos to that effect), but 
can also happen with really aggressive maneuvers. Interesting that the heli pilot went out 
of his way to go make that last turn right over the head of the crew. 

ian


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Richard Directo said:


>


Sped up?

Watch the light (for the cars coming from the right).. it turns from green to yellow then red in a split second... they both ran a red light?...:facepalm:


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, the corvette z06 should definitely be faster than a Cobra Helicopter, I think they max out at like 150mph? Probably accelerate much slower than a car too.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

above8k said:


> Not traffic related but, there is a car.
> 
> Crash @ 0:55


So, I am assuming that was a government owned copter - who pays for that?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Terandyne said:


>


First we have unintended acceleration charges leveled against a car.

Now we have un anvallable acceleration due to driver ineptitude or fear. 

Wow.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey he made it in the window without disturbing anything else.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Totally unpossible. The vaunted German Unimog is uncrashable in any conditions!


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Totally unpossible. The vaunted German Unimog is uncrashable in any conditions!


Earth is moving under the Unimog, not the other way around.


----------



## Kuatro (May 9, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Totally unpossible. The vaunted German Unimog is uncrashable in any conditions!


Any more angles of that? I'm not sure that was a UNIMOG...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Kuatro said:


> Any more angles of that? I'm not sure that was a UNIMOG...


[video]http://youtu.be/lKRGKOb71Io?t=26s[/video]


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Some homeowners have set in huge boulders outside of the house since they've been run into so many times


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Totally unpossible. The vaunted German Unimog is unstoppable in any conditions!


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Look at the tire tracks. Evidently a neighbor across the street backed right into the house at full speed. Expedition took a left hook right into the kitchen


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Just aim for the flag there buddy.












and (on the phone)

I got your number right here. I'm reading as I'm BLAM~~!!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Speared right thru the seat


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

and, of course, this belongs right here:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


wow definitely a scary experience, the corvette driver was stunned for a second before he finally jumped out and ran over


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> A 4-foot pickaxe suddenly flies off a pickup truck ahead of you, tumbles through the air, shattering your windshield, and lodges in the front seat between you and your passenger. This actually happened to a couple, Peter Henning and his wife, Maxine, while driving their Mercedes SUV on a freeway, Interstate 405 near Kirkland, Washington on Sunday, at around 3:45 in the afternoon May 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

I always did say, if you're gonna hit something, you might as well hit it like you meant it.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Bazooka said:


> Speared right thru the seat


man... that must have been some fancy moving inside that car at the moment of impact (or right before)


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Gavin Calistros said:


> and, of course, this belongs right here:


Saturn Lady returns!


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

lil' thumper said:


>


These car into house shots are some pretty hard hits~!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

oooof...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

This thread is great , I know it sounds horrible but I cant stop laughing


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

Gavin Calistros said:


> and, of course, this belongs right here:


where the hell did that car come from ? Is there a road up there looks like it fell out of the sky :what:


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

JohnnyRado said:


> where the hell did that car come from ? Is there a road up there looks like it fell out of the sky :what:


Parking space. Look to the left of the car and you'll see a parking block.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Salesman+band new 370z+dealership window=


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Logan Square neighborhood of Chicago


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

dubraycer36 said:


> Kinda gives a whole new meaning to being double parked.:laugh:


He got tired of people parkjng at bus stops so he just said **** it


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

our cops killed a new passat


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

kowabonga said:


> Logan Square neighborhood of Chicago


*muffled* "I'm a bus"


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>


That must have made looking in the driver's side mirror an interesting experience as the Camaro was headed his way.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Street racers





















> A preliminary investigation determined that the cars, one described as a BMW and the other as a Toyota Corolla, were engaged in a speed contest and traveling at more than 60 mph prior to the crash, Cardoza said.


A Corolla?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> A Corolla?


You didn't know that a Corolla was the hottest race car out there? I mean aside from the 1.8t.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> You didn't know that a Corolla was the hottest race car out there? I mean aside from the 1.8t.


Good save.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

^^^^thats crazy


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

Wait for it... waaaaiiiit for it.... 2 minutes of unattended driving later: **crunch**


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Rte 89 in NH, no injury.....


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

That was a pretty trouble free Russian vid. Most people seemed to be sober


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

stolen and crashed 



















http://g1.globo.com/sp/ribeirao-pre...irao-e-bate-veiculo-em-casa-durante-fuga.html


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Maybe it had just driven past a mirror...


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

devianb said:


>


My brother did that with his '66 Impala. I laughed.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol, at group of wild boars, then a random tank crossing the road at different times. I love Russia!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

^^^Did someone tap him in the rear/side? I can't tell.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

kenny301 said:


> ^^^Did someone tap him in the rear/side? I can't tell.


Looks like there wasn't anyone close enough to hit him. The only car that it might have been would be the white one, but I saw no damage to the front/front quarter of that car. That's close to me, just outside of Birmingham, Al. They don't do a good job of taking care of the interstates here. The highways are worse and traffic is often a clusterf*ck. The road was probably holding water and he hydroplaned.

[EDIT: Roadwork the previous day was likely the culprit, see jalopnik link here: http://jalopnik.com/this-guy-rolled-his-honda-fit-seven-times-and-walked-aw-451932968]


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like there was already a car in the ditch up ahead. He braked hard for the flashing lights and happened to be in the same puddle or black ice that got the first ditch car.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

92skirmishgti said:


>


Thank god for military training? :what:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

in my area 15min. away. stupid 19year old, drived to fast with the gtr and died yesterday tuesday after 10pm. allowed in the tunnel was 100km/h


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Honestly that looks survivable. Cabin is pretty intact (though roof is somewhat F'd up). No seat-belt or something?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

they write he was stuck in the car and badly injured and 2 of 3 cars who were involved turn round (roll over) a few times


----------



## DUBLUV401 (Oct 21, 2010)

dam. That Mercedes got f'ed up


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

did the victims of his stupidity survive?


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Roadkilled78 said:


> He braked hard for the flashing lights and happened to be in the same puddle or black ice that got the first ditch car.


If it's raining, there's no black ice. A lot of standing water + rookie mistake hitting the brakes = hydroplane into the ditch.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Haircut anyone?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

And the Ferrari was on flatbed. Just not tied down too well. :facepalm:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ look at that flat belly. She must work out.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

DUTCHMANia said:


> That was a pretty trouble free Russian vid. Most people seemed to be sober


 

lol


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Son said:


> And the Ferrari was on flatbed. Just not tied down too well. :facepalm:


 Looks like a matchbox car, lol


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Son said:


> And the Ferrari was on flatbed. Just not tied down too well. :facepalm:


 That makes assault legal right? I mean right?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/18/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl7|sec1_lnk1&pLid=285514


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

St. Patty's Day, end result of 2008 BMW M5 traveling across the Key Bridge in DC going 90mph (speed limit is 25mph) 

http://www.wtop.com/139/3245478/Arlington-crash-leaves-1-dead-2-injured


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^ That actually happened early in the morning of March 10, a week before St. Patty's. Not far from where I live. 



















Instagram photo from less than 24 hours before the crash:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

mhjett said:


> ^ That actually happened early in the morning of March 10, a week before St. Patty's. Not far from where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sounds like owner and his brother are douchebags


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Looks like he didn't make the curve coming off of the key bridge where it crosses the ramp to the GW parkway from N. Lynn St. The road has a slight S curve there and if memory serves the road briefly levels on that curve after climbing up from the river before it starts going up again. 

Google map of the area. 

You can see the pedestrian bridge that crosses Lee Highway in the background. My guess is that it happened right around the entrance to the office building parking lot on Ft. Meyer. 

No doubt these two were partying in Georgetown that night. Its where the rich DUDEBROYOLO crowd normally hangs out.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

vroom vroom i love having money vroom vroom im so cool vroom vroom look at me vroom vroom roll roll roll roll roll dead.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

kenny301 said:


> Looks like he didn't make the curve coming off of the key bridge where it crosses the ramp to the GW parkway from N. Lynn St. The road has a slight S curve there and if memory serves the road briefly levels on that curve after climbing up from the river before it starts going up again.
> 
> Google map of the area.
> 
> ...


 He was coming south across the Key Bridge, hit the curb on the left on Ft. Meyer (just past the lane that comes from the other side of the road and goes down to the GW Parkway on-ramp) and then flipped a bunch of times and landed in the flower bed in front of the Key Bridge Marriott just south of their parking lot entrance on Ft. Meyer. 

I go through there on my commute and checked it out yesterday. Big, fresh skid marks on the curb on the left-hand side of Ft. Meyer, and there's a small memorial with flowers and stuff on the bed in front of the hotel where the car landed. 

All I have to say is that a 22-year old in a 500hp V10 BMW is just asking for trouble. YOLO is right.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Those pink Vauxhalls. They'll nail your ass to the pump every time~!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


 :what: That was amazing! If that person isn't a professional stunt driver they missed their calling. :screwy:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

kenny301 said:


> No doubt these two were partying in Georgetown that night. Its where the rich DUDEBROYOLO crowd normally hangs out.


 No doubt. People FLY across the bridge. If Arlington cared, they could make mad money with a bike cop on the VA side of the bridge. Theres no money to be made on the DC side since it is very rarely ever moving (that light is the devil).


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


> Those pink Vauxhall crashed...


 ... are those Corrado Sebrings? No center cap... kinda faded and looking like chalk... they gotta be!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Launched


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

koston. said:


> ... are those Corrado Sebrings? No center cap... kinda faded and looking like chalk... they gotta be!


Well spotted :thumbup:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Powderkeg said:


> Launched


Best part of these photos is the mobile home "addition" to a site built house.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

ROZAP?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> I always did say, if you're gonna hit something, you might as well hit it like you meant it.


I actually live not to far from where this happened. I worked at that store when I was in college. We never had anything crazy like that happen when I worked there but we did have our share of drunks.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OOOOF!


----------



## Bigtree (Aug 19, 2009)

That's sad.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Looked like such a tiny mistake too. Half a second of over steer, boom, done. go home. Oh yeah I guess there was a puddle there too. Shouldn't have been on the gas over the puddle.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)




----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

mhjett said:


>


"Sir, your stereotype has arrived."


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

mhjett said:


>


Welcome to the first week of February.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=80668529&viewfull=1#post80668529


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lujess (May 18, 2011)

crisvr6 said:


>


Wow...and I thought the Swiss were such excellent drivers ;-)


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lujess, not really


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


WOW< that's a really wacky near-miss! I was certain the parked car was going to get hit.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> WOW< that's a really wacky near-miss! I was certain the parked car was going to get hit.


I dunno, it looked like it might have hit it. The car with the woman standing by it?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Ah, you're right, it does a little dance. I was tricked by how easily the SUV seemed to glide past


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

so the wife calls me, and tells me that some lady decided to go offroading in front of the house she works at. and sends me pics, its hilarious, because i know the house, and know exactly what happened. 

lady had 3 kids in the car, most likely was on her cellphone, not paying attention and missed the turn. she got out lucky! 





































where it happened:


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

WEEEEEEE! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

gti_matt said:


> Welcome to the first week of February.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=80668529&viewfull=1#post80668529


Sorry, didn't have time to go through the entire thread. At least it got a couple more laughs.


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

Here's an oldie, my Father was in the CHP car when it was clipped by an 18 wheeler. Years ago..somewhere in Fremont, CA.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Or why automatics are evil


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

This sure belongs here


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> Some Chevy customers sure know how to make an entrance, like this road rage fueled driver who smashed his Monte Carlo into GM headquarters yesterday afternoon. The bizarre scene resulted in some serious damage to the revolving glass doors at GM's Renaissance Center. Maybe this loyal GM owner wanted to see if his Chevy really was built like a rock?
> 
> It allegedly started with the black Monte Carlo failing to clear the circular drive way of the GM building and accidentally hitting one of the glass doors, causing minor damage. According to witnesses, GM security guards told the driver that he would need to wait until police came so they could make a report.
> 
> ...


----------



## A_Dirty_Cupcake (Jul 25, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> Ouch!


Anyone else notice that's a GMC Typhoon? In what appears to be somewhere in Europe? :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

A_Dirty_Cupcake said:


> Anyone else notice that's a GMC Typhoon? In what appears to be somewhere in Europe? :thumbup:


Looks like Russia. The biggest export market for 2nd hand US cars


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


> This sure belongs here


Someone needs a wall socket!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


only thing going threw my head when i saw that was ludacris song "move bitch get out the way" :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


That was a timed rally or something. Here's his helmet footage of it. 






And here's another one. Keep an eye on the oncoming lane.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

^awesome...

Today's Easter Parade of wrecks. East Coast style.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^^

I-77 in VA, near the NC border. 95 cars, 25 injured, 3 dead.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^^ I'm not surprised. I've driven that stretch of highway many times on family vacations down to the Carolinas, and I could always tell it had the right conditions for havoc of this magnitude.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

a really bad one yesterday here in Rio de Janeiro.. bus crash from a small bridge.. 7 killed

http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...cai-de-viaduto-no-rio-de-janeiro.html#F763475

some random passenger kicked the driver in the face after some discussion...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Marcao said:


> a really bad one yesterday here in Rio de Janeiro.. bus crash from a small bridge.. 7 killed
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...cai-de-viaduto-no-rio-de-janeiro.html#F763475
> 
> some random passenger kicked the driver in the face after some discussion...


Look at that guardrail - I mean railing on the bridge. That's terrifying to see so little keeping vehicles on the bridge.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

wow and wow


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Close call


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


>


Interesting. I thought most trains only have gravity and the cables running to the traction motors to thank for keeping the bogey's on the frame.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ravera said:


> Interesting. I thought most trains only have gravity and the cables running to the traction motors to thank for keeping the bogey's on the frame.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

heh... while the philosoraptor muses a bit, I'll just post some real craziness and then it'll be back to the regular "traffic" wackiness

Boat dropped while loading. Guy in back is reaching for the sky or whatever he can


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> heh... while the philosoraptor muses a bit, I'll just post some real craziness and then it'll be back to the regular "traffic" wackiness
> 
> Boat dropped while loading. Guy in back is reaching for the sky or whatever he can


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

DUTCHMANia said:


> commentary


repost ...in this thread?

I don't think so.

and back to the vehicles


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> repost ...in this thread?
> 
> I don't think so.


Nope. In the previous one. And the one before that. And every doing it wrong thread back to 2006

I think I even saw it in the vintage photo thread.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

DUTCHMANia said:


> Nope. In the previous one. And the one before that. And every doing it wrong thread back to 2006
> 
> I think I even saw it in the vintage photo thread.


the vintage...?

hah... no you didn't 

and wasn't a repost here in this thread. If you mean repost from the doing it wrong thread... well guess some things will be served up more than once.

I know you go back ...waaaay back and have a bank vault memory. So I guess I'll check with you if something has ever been shown on TCL.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Talk about Whacked~~!!

I guess the Walmart "greeter" really dodged a customer on this particular day












> Four Walmart customers were injured in San Jose Sunday morning after a suspect crashed a vehicle into the store and started assaulting people, a San Jose police spokesman said.
> 
> Officers first responded to a report of a vehicle that drove into a Walmart store at 777 Story Road at about 11:15 a.m., Sgt. Jason Dwyer said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I hate Walmart, too.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

This belongs in the thread


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Cars vs. Houses. Must be some secret animosity between the two. One of the things I have learned from this thread is to consider the streets and vehicle traffic around any future home/property I buy.

2 in 1 weekend.










http://www.kgw.com/news/Arguing-couple-crashes-SUV-with-3-children-inside-into-Auro-201835141.html



























http://www.kgw.com/news/Man-71-crashes-mini-van-into-home-after-medical-emergency-201836021.html


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

kowabonga said:


> Talk about Whacked~~!!
> 
> I guess the Walmart "greeter" really dodged a customer on this particular day


Why am I having a _My Cousin Vinny_ flashback about the Pontiac's posi-traction....


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Couple more shots of that Walmart scene





















> According to witnesses, the driver created all kinds of chaos in the parking lot before storming into the store and, after taking a hit at a beer display, he got out and started attacking customers with a tire iron. Fortunately, no one was seriously injured and the reckless and reportedly stoned driver was taken in custody by local police.
> 
> On the other hand, the Oldsmobile Cutlass suffered significant damage after hitting a wall of Bud Light beer, which is a bit painful for every classic car enthusiast out there. We do hope that driving cars into Walmarts doesn't turn out to be a trend...


----------



## bwlupus (Mar 16, 2010)

"Unintended" acceleration


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Terandyne said:


> This belongs in the thread


would smash! (pun so obviously intended)



seminole_kev said:


> Why am I having a _My Cousin Vinny_ flashback about the Pontiac's posi-traction....


ha! that's the first thing that I thought of too!!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

bwlupus said:


> "Unintended" acceleration


I'm usually one of the ones saying we're way too litigious as a society, but Toyota would be paying me some money if I was in that vehicle when that happened. That was :screwy: and pretty damn scary.


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I'm usually one of the ones saying we're way too litigious as a society, but Toyota would be paying me some money if I was in that vehicle when that happened. That was :screwy: and pretty damn scary.


Story?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Teenage girl, says that only the shifter worked, but there's something wrong with that, as N is between R and D, she could have stopped it easily. Also, no brake lights so no brakes were used. Probably mistook gas for brake. Claims unintended acceleration, at least in the YouTube video. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

seminole_kev said:


> Story?


Just saw the other thread. Looks like a classic case of driver error. Looked real to me at first when all I had to see was the GIF.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

Happened yesterday. I've seen more accidents with cars flipped on its side or roof in the last 5 years I've lived in San Antonio than the past 21 years I lived in the DC metro area. So many clueless people driving here. I actually prefer the aggressive driving that you normally have to deal with in DC.


----------



## Chiropractor JW (Oct 4, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> would smash! (pun so obviously intended)
> 
> 
> 
> ha! that's the first thing that I thought of too!!




Love this, posted it on one of my pages!


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

in Brazil

http://g1.globo.com/goias/noticia/2...trole-e-carro-cai-em-corrego-de-jatai-go.html


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

And the people in the car lived!!!...



> Five people were injured Monday after a crash on Route 2 to exit product from Suceava to town Pătrăuţi after a van went the opposite direction and hit a car coming from the opposite direction.
> 
> According to police spokesman Suceava, Ionut Epureanu a travel van Monday on Route 2, from Suceava to Pătrăuţi, and at one time the driver braked suddenly. Van entered the counter, where he hit a car in front who were two people.
> 
> ...


http://www.realitatea.net/accident-...pe-contrasens-si-a-lovit-o-masina_915342.html


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

surefooted said:


> And the people in the car lived!!!...


That's ridiculous. I don't even see how it is possible that they are all alive.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

No way, no how.

-GP


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

surefooted said:


> And the people in the car lived!!!...


No...



> The car's driver, a 32-year-old man died


please delete your post...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


> No...
> 
> 
> 
> please delete your post...




no... what happened was. 

2 people in the car, 3 people in the truck. everyone survived, one driver busted his head pretty bad, one woman broke her pelvic bone (giggidy) and the other 3 were just mildly hurt. i assume the 3 that were mildly hurt were in the truck.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> ...one woman broke her pelvic bone (giggidy)....


 _"Giggidy"_..... Nice.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:screwy: original article http://translate.google.hu/translat...://www.langlovagok.hu/html/galeria/3004.shtml


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

sneak attack! 












MSN said:


> A driver was hospitalized Thursday after a large sinkhole opened up in the middle of the street and swallowed three cars on Chicago's South Side, police said


picture doesn't even look real, crazy.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

some local content










name the car?


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Preppy said:


>


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

^^^
Golf clap.


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

^ 
Saturn ladies Asian husband?


----------



## bwlupus (Mar 16, 2010)

name the car?










Kia rio: http://www.torontosun.com/2011/12/11/father-dead-toddler-hurt-in-crash


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

bwlupus said:


> name the car?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Lucy more, it looks like a Lucy to me..


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Troike said:


> sneak attack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

wideo

http://landing.newsinc.com/shared/video.html?freewheel=91046&sitesection=wgn_localnews&VID=24744753


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


>


 
You know,  and I always thought guardrails were our friend.... 




Best Thread EvAR ! 111!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

GI-JOE said:


>


Haha good one :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

surefooted said:


> And the people in the car lived!!!...





> one of the injured has a head injury with *ice clogging the bones of the skull*,


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


>


I thought it was photoshopped until I figured it was worth a google.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

From Hartford tonight...go home Volvo, you're drunk.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Glendale, Californian residents, Robert and Galina Wynn were on their way out to dinner when Robert lost control of his car on his steep driveway. Next thing you know, his Cadillac managed to pick up speed and became airborne before finally landing on the roof of their neighbor’s house.
> 
> Although no one was injured, the 80 year old inhabitant whose house it was must have gotten quite a scare when a car unexpectedly landed on his rooftop.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Incoming~~~!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is scaring me


----------



## Anz33alone (Apr 24, 2013)

I still have the meter flags.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Batman is that you? 



GolfTango said:


> From Hartford tonight...go home Volvo, you're drunk.


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


 
First car the bus pushes: 











The last car (truck) the bus pushes but look to the left. Same Car?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Those are like Camrys over there. THey lost the roof rack. Highly doubt it's the same car.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

One of my favorites... 





 
Oh isht! :laugh:


----------



## max302 (Apr 7, 2010)

How do I know this guy is a ****ing idiot? 
-In a parking lot(!!!) 
-Obviously going something like 50 kmh 
-Broad daylight 
-Cool kid backwards snapback riding on top of head 
-Illest sticker 

Let's hope mommy and daddy pay for another one!


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

max302 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/936893_197638297050425_522232189_n.j
> 
> How do I know this guy is a ****ing idiot?
> -In a parking lot(!!!)
> ...


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

http://autofluence.com/bugatti/buga...aign=bugatti-veyron-crash-at-firebird-raceway 





















> This morning at the Firebird International Raceway in Chandler, Arizona, a Bugatti Veyron hit a tire wall causing cosmetic damage. Tire marks can be seen on the front quarter panel and along the door, and the side mirror looks to be cracked. Luckily, all of the damage is easily fixed and most importantly, nobody was injured.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

max302 said:


> How do I know this guy is a ****ing idiot?
> -In a parking lot(!!!)
> -Obviously going something like 50 kmh
> -Broad daylight
> ...


 What a moron.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

AZGolf said:


> http://autofluence.com/bugatti/buga...aign=bugatti-veyron-crash-at-firebird-raceway
> 
> This morning at the Firebird International Raceway in Chandler, Arizona, a Bugatti Veyron hit a tire wall causing cosmetic damage. Tire marks can be seen on the front quarter panel and along the door, and the side mirror looks to be cracked. Luckily


 What about the huge sh!t stain in the drivers seat?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

97audia4 said:


>


 So why did the blue car stop? Although yeah it's the truck's fault; you don't come up on that sort of traffic nor a stopped vehicle (there was plenty of warning given the time that went by between the motorcyclist stopping and the actual crash) like that. Totally not paying attention. 

But why did the car (the blue Altima) and the motorcycles also stop to begin with? 

At the end of the video someone yells something about a funeral procession so I assume that was the oncoming line of traffic. But normally you only have to stop for that if the event hired a traffic cop (and usually the vehicles should have their headlights on and a "funeral" sticker on their windshields) and the traffic cop directs/stops traffic manually. Didn't see any of that.:screwy:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

AZGolf said:


> http://autofluence.com/bugatti/bugatti-veyron-crash-at-firebird-raceway/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=bugatti-veyron-crash-at-firebird-raceway


 Nope! Nothing Wacky about a super car crashing at a race track and only having cosmetic damage. :vampire:


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> So why did the blue car stop? Although yeah it's the truck's fault; you don't come up on that sort of traffic nor a stopped vehicle (there was plenty of warning given the time that went by between the motorcyclist stopping and the actual crash) like that. Totally not paying attention.
> 
> But why did the car (the blue Altima) and the motorcycles also stop to begin with?
> 
> At the end of the video someone yells something about a funeral procession so I assume that was the oncoming line of traffic. But normally you only have to stop for that if the event hired a traffic cop (and usually the vehicles should have their headlights on and a "funeral" sticker on their windshields) and the traffic cop directs/stops traffic manually. Didn't see any of that.:screwy:


 Ive never seen it done in NY, but in the bible belt I've seen all traffic stop for a funeral procession.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Mabe said:


> Ive never seen it done in NY, but in the bible belt I've seen all traffic stop for a funeral procession.


 We stop for funerals even on a 4 lane highway...and they're on the other side. I've never seen a procession that didn't have at least one cop/sheriff deputy in the lead. In town, 3-4 will work all the big intersections until they get out of town then just one from there. And always everyone has their headlights on. Not the DRLs, headlights. 

That driver was probably playing on their phone and not paying attention.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

omoderncultureo said:


>


 I don't think you can text anymore in Dallas while driving


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

omoderncultureo said:


> http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2012/6/...Hours-Before-Wrapping-it-Around-Tree-7709236/


 wow, and that's a puny tree!


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Mabe said:


> Ive never seen it done in NY, but in the bible belt I've seen all traffic stop for a funeral procession.


 Damn, he had a lot of friends, didn't he?


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TopDown_ said:


> And it's a crunch time party. Cops invited


 Old cars smash up MUCH better than new cars  ya ever notice that?


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

This is kind of cool, a close up head on crash video.  


I'm not sure how to embed a video  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joMK1WZjP7g


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

Nice!! Love to see a local pic.....





GolfTango said:


> From Hartford tonight...go home Volvo, you're drunk.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Brake Weight said:


> We stop for funerals even on a 4 lane highway...and they're on the other side


 After some googling, it seems that this is very customary in the south although some states explicitly prohibit *oncoming* traffic from stopping (for reasons seen in the Dakota vs Altima video).


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Weird accidents*

I have no pics either but years ago ,racing my roomate home ,late at night ,sober, 
my roomie was ahead with the last turn coming up and our house was the second house after the turn. I actually tried to pass my roomie ,going 60 mph around the corner ,on the outside , and still have time to stop the car within 25 feet ,and park. 
Well , i did pass him ......upside down..... And landed right side up , 3 feet from the front door. The car was flattened down to the doors. I was without a scratch. 
My roomie and i pushed the car into the driveway ,put a tarp over it ,replaced the niehbors crushed garbage cans and mailbox ,with ours,,, and went inside and 
proceeded to get drunk. It was 1:30 am and nobody called the popo .


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

nuff said said:


> I have no pics either but years ago ,racing my roomate home ,late at night ,sober,
> my roomie was ahead with the last turn coming up and our house was the second house after the turn. I actually tried to pass my roomie ,going 60 mph around the corner ,on the outside , and still have time to stop the car within 25 feet ,and park.
> Well , i did pass him ......upside down..... And landed right side up , 3 feet from the front door. The car was flattened down to the doors. I was without a scratch.
> My roomie and i pushed the car into the driveway ,put a tarp over it ,replaced the niehbors crushed garbage cans and mailbox ,with ours,,, and went inside and
> proceeded to get drunk. It was 1:30 am and nobody called the popo .


 Deleted original comment..... Figured it was inappropriate.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

nuff said said:


> My roomie and i pushed the car into the driveway ,put a tarp over it ,replaced the niehbors crushed garbage cans and mailbox ,with ours,,, and went inside and
> proceeded to get drunk. It was 1:30 am and nobody called the popo .


 :laugh: 
You're lucky the cops didn't show up while you were drinking.


----------



## zem (Aug 1, 2012)

AZGolf said:


> http://autofluence.com/bugatti/buga...aign=bugatti-veyron-crash-at-firebird-raceway


 Not too bad, it'll buff out. 
:laugh:


----------



## .andreas (Dec 12, 2010)

I'd leave the scratches on the bugatti, gives it character.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

target fixation


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> target fixation


----------



## Noah Fecks (Jan 18, 2007)

EdRacer71 said:


> target fixation


 the motorcycle guy just stands there with his hands on his hips. **** him. he needs to get his ass kicked and his motorcycle license taken away. dont bother saying sorry or anything. that makes me so ****ing mad


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^ I just want to see more of that photographer chick's ass!


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

RobMarkToo said:


> ^^^ I just want to see more of that photographer chick's ass!


  Glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

RobMarkToo said:


> ^^^ I just want to see more of that photographer chick's ass!


 I must be looking at a different photog chick than you :/


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

..Derek.. said:


> I must be looking at a different photog chick than you :/


 Let me guess... pointy elbows?


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

EdRacer71 said:


> target fixation
> 
> [video=youtube;dNFaAqS2f18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=dNFaAqS2f18[video]


 I'm glad the cyclist was more or less alright- he was sitting up and moving his head around at the end of the video. People need to be more aware of cyclists, and considering that motorcyclists also suffer from people not seeing them this video is more than touch ironic...


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> What about the huge sh!tstain in the drivers seat?





> This morning at the Firebird International Raceway in Chandler, Arizona, a Bugatti Veyron hit a tire wall causing cosmetic damage. Tire marks can be seen on the front quarter panel and along the door, and the side mirror looks to be cracked. Luckily, all of the damage is easily fixed and most importantly, *nobody was injured*.


 :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.katu.com/news/local/How-did-a-truck-end-up-in-this-tree-205149331.html


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

RobMarkToo said:


> ^^^ I just want to see more of that photographer chick's ass!





69CougarConvert said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one.


 pervs... 





 
lol


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Local talent :laugh:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

They really had the balls to name their town Whitehaven?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> They really had the balls to name their town Whitehaven?


 Jump to conclusions much? 

A) It could have been named after the English town bearing the same name. (although it wasn't) 
B) It isn't as white as you might think.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Jump to conclusions much?
> 
> A) It could have been named after the English town bearing the same name. (although it wasn't)
> B) It isn't as white as you might think.


 or as much of a haven either... :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 WOW


----------



## bwlupus (Mar 16, 2010)

This made me cringe


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Jump to conclusions much?
> 
> A) It could have been named after the English town bearing the same name. (although it wasn't)
> B) It isn't as white as you might think.


 If it's Memphis, who thinks it's white at all?


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Jump to conclusions much?
> 
> A) It could have been named after the English town bearing the same name. (although it wasn't)
> B) It isn't as white as you might think.


 touche sir. touche


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> They really had the balls to name their town Whitehaven?


 Whitehaven is the name on the street sign and the cop car say Memphis.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I've got a buddy that works for big insurance. He texted me this today. Oops, too fast too soon?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

What was it?


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

bastion72 said:


> What was it?


 C7 Vette


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

AndyTR32 said:


> C7 Vette


 No - it's a C6


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

..Derek.. said:


> No - it's a C6


 You're right :thumbup:


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

More like C-Scrap 

or even C-offin


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Right out front my house I thought was pretty funny









Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Toronto update: May 2, 2013. 

What was it: 










Oops:


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

*Wire Walk - Aztek edition*

Should have just left it there ... 









Article --> http://www.buffalonews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20130503/CITYANDREGION/130509708/1109


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

close call - Brazil 

pics 

http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/sao-j...ade-supermercado-em-rio-preto-sp.html#F797816 

video 

http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/sao-j...m-esmagados-por-caminhao-em-rio-preto-sp.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

last night.. 458 Italia, grey , sold 20 days before..


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Afrojack's 458, just received the keys a few hours before the crash:



















But, he bought himself a Aventador....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ koala?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

cramerica said:


> ^ koala?


yep


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Aaahw!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

patrickvr6 said:


>


That is so cute, It's embracing the rail!

Or the driver took the term "Hugging the Rail" to seriusly.....

:beer:


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

"shh no tears... only dreams now"


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

seminole_kev said:


> "shh no tears... only dreams now"


All is gonna be alright now....


----------



## junk87gti (Apr 16, 2003)

seminole_kev said:


>


new transformers movie car???


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)

no don't go home suv, were both drunk


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Man this made me laugh. Looked like the Koala was trying to hug the front wheel. :laugh: Hell of a job stopping, and trying to swerve at the last second by the bike rider. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

WTF?! :what:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Description of accident tonight



> According to former West Seattle restaurateur Deborah Breuhler who literally saw the accident in her rear view mirror, " He was coming up Roxbury going westbound. I was watching him in my rear view mirror and he was going very fast. I'm thinking ok he's going hit me, but then he starts to go into the oncoming traffic.
> 
> I thought, 'Oh he's going to pass me, we're all good' and then he turns really quick into this parking garage and flips car up the hill like three times. So then he climbs out, and the car is on fire, this woman is screaming at the car. *Then he's hugging this elderly gentleman who turns out to be his grandfather and I don't know where he came from. But he's laughing and the music is blaring super loud and the car is smoking. *Then the fire department shows up and strap him to a board and they took him away. I guess he was drunk out of his mind. But nobody got hurt and he didn't damage any property other than his own. That was the craziest thing I've ever seen in my rearview mirror."


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> June 28, 1983: Mianus Bridge, Greenwich, Conn.
> A 100-ft. section of a Connecticut Turnpike bridge collapsed after one of the pins used in its construction had been sheared.
> 
> Read more: http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1649646,00.html#ixzz2UL0OUyPt


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Marcao said:


>


priority customer parking? :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

Scooter guy at 1:16 LOL  ^^


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


>


I think about that every time I drive over that section of I-95.... :screwy:


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


The instant karma for the bag-snatcher is fantastic! :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:

...but **** all those other people who casually walked by, and moved away from the attack rather than helping the girl. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

Marcao said:


>


Holy sh*t. That's in Brazil. I ate at that restaurant. We sat right where it impacted! But obviously not when this happened.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Persistently inept...

http://www.break.com/pranks/the-worst-scooter-driver-in-china-2445861






The Worst Scooter Driver In China - Watch More Funny Videos


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

And this happened today...it even has the Camry Dent in the back.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

gti_matt said:


> Persistently inept...
> 
> http://www.break.com/pranks/the-worst-scooter-driver-in-china-2445861
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

gti_matt said:


> Persistently inept...
> 
> http://www.break.com/pranks/the-worst-scooter-driver-in-china-2445861


We MUST find out how deep that hole was.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

alex_bgnet said:


> Scooter guy at 1:16 LOL  ^^


He had the right of way too.
Btw. Nice driving at 3.57


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

alex_bgnet said:


> Scooter guy at 1:16 LOL  ^^




i would of beat his ass up


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

You have got to love the drivers who refuse to slow down when someone makes a left turn in front of them. Hey, I have the right of way, it is not up to me to even try to slow down to lessen the impact


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That's odd, a Jetta with a GTI front end, but no other modifications. From what I understand, jettas are old people cars in Europe, so maybe they hit something in the front and the GTI swap was cheaper than finding another Jetta front


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> That's odd, a Jetta with a GTI front end, but no other modifications. From what I understand, jettas are old people cars in Europe, so maybe they hit something in the front and the GTI swap was cheaper than finding another Jetta front


Yes I'm sure grandma installed those flame seat covers.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

It actually is. I have a getta and was in a front end accident n when pricing parts the jetta parts are just a tad more expensive. Headlights like $20-40 more and fenders and hood like 10 more. Kinda weird seeing how the gti has more bulbs in the headlights

Sent from my PH44100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Brazil.. again.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Massive Attack said:


>


Those big, obvious quick releases that are on fuel pump hoses.... Now you know why they're there.

Not sure why the other woman ran away like there was an imminent nuclear detonation.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


>



on a side note, I remember hearing on the radio from a station manager that if you do ever do something like this, to just keep driving and stop, and NOT go back to the station. If you do, they will make you pay for the pump that you broke, and charge you thousands. If you don't return, its no big deal for the stations, as the hoses are actually fairly cheap. 

again, this is what some gas station owners/managers said on DC101 a while ago.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Lucian1988 said:


> on a side note, I remember hearing on the radio from a station manager that if you do ever do something like this, to just keep driving and stop, and NOT go back to the station. If you do, they will make you pay for the pump that you broke, and charge you thousands. If you don't return, its no big deal for the stations, as the hoses are actually fairly cheap.
> 
> again, this is what some gas station owners/managers said on DC101 a while ago.


Yeah ok, let's take advice of "If you get involved in an accident, you should run, especially from a gas station where they have it on video and have your license plate, because hit & run is not a serious crime or anything." Fleeing the scene of an accident is always a crime. Yes, using your vehicle to do damage to a gas pump qualifies as fleeing the scene of an accident. This does not surprise me if it was on a radio station in DC though. DC is the capitol of not taking responsibility for your actions and a 100% values-free zone. Related note: DC leads the nation in membership per capita to websites that specialize in helping people cheat on their spouse, too.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

AZGolf said:


> Yeah ok, let's take advice of....


...Elliot Segal, A guy who thinks that the reason birds don't get electrocuted is because they sit on top of the wires, and electricity only flows down towards the ground. Oh, and then he laughs really stupid.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> Persistently inept...
> 
> http://www.break.com/pranks/the-worst-scooter-driver-in-china-2445861
> 
> ...


Now that's f'ing hilarious!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

gti_matt said:


> Persistently inept...
> 
> http://www.break.com/pranks/the-worst-scooter-driver-in-china-2445861
> 
> ...


lmao wow



cramerica said:


> We MUST find out how deep that hole was.


 This!


Massive Attack said:


>


No quick release on it. Its not as dramatic with the quick release. Ask me how I know lol. 



Surf Green said:


> Those big, obvious quick releases that are on fuel pump hoses.... Now you know why they're there.
> 
> Not sure why the other woman ran away like there was an imminent nuclear detonation.


Yup



Lucian1988 said:


> on a side note, I remember hearing on the radio from a station manager that if you do ever do something like this, to just keep driving and stop, and NOT go back to the station. If you do, they will make you pay for the pump that you broke, and charge you thousands. If you don't return, its no big deal for the stations, as the hoses are actually fairly cheap. again, this is what some gas station owners/managers said on DC101 a while ago.


With the quick release they dont care as much. Just connect and back to it.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

whoops.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd say this qualifies as wacky.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

ANother quite wacky one!


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> ANother quite wacky one!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG9A-zBwuCs


 Waaaait for it... 


...PARTY TIME!


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Driver unhurt


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Hittin' the fence

and walkin' away


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## bob12312357 (Oct 23, 2009)

AZGolf said:


> Yeah ok, let's take advice of "If you get involved in an accident, you should run, especially from a gas station where they have it on video and have your license plate, because hit & run is not a serious crime or anything." Fleeing the scene of an accident is always a crime. Yes, using your vehicle to do damage to a gas pump qualifies as fleeing the scene of an accident. This does not surprise me if it was on a radio station in DC though. DC is the capitol of not taking responsibility for your actions and a 100% values-free zone. Related note: DC leads the nation in membership per capita to websites that specialize in helping people cheat on their spouse, too.


It's not a serious crime here. In fact we are told to just tell the person to contact their insuraunce company unless there is bodily harm or it's another high ranking cops family member...


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

geeze


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Hoo Boy...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

slight hand injury


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


That idiot is lucky to be alive. Deserved it after driving like a complete tool (how many times do you cross double yellow on blind corners before it bites you?).


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Holy Sh!t! How fast were they going?  Look at the structural damage they caused.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

A3 cabrio?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

yikes


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Kingston, Washington 

April 2013


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm tellin' you, officer. Yup...it's my truck

Unintended acceleration. 

'Nuff said


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Basil Fawlty said:


>


Stopped for the grand slam breakfast special?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Let's get this thing on the truck~!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

kasbah said:


> I'm tellin' you, officer. Yup...it's my truck
> 
> Unintended acceleration.
> 
> 'Nuff said


I was going to say too much moonshine, but ok :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Philly

took the guy right out on the bench in front



> Police say that 60-year-old Israel Lindner was sitting on a bench in front of the store. As he was sitting, 58-year-old Patricia Anderegg of New York was driving her 2009 Mercedes into the parking lot.
> 
> Investigators then say that Anderegg accidentally hit the gas pedal instead of the break. That caused her car to accelerate, striking Lindner and crashing through the front windows of the store.
> 
> Police arrived at the scene and transferred Lindner to the Jersey Shore Trauma Center. His condition is unknown at this time.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> A toddler was able to put a truck into gear as a parent unloaded the back, and managed to drive through a wall and into the house of neighbors across the street.
> 
> George and Kathleen Williams returned to their Grayson, Georgia home after a day of shopping to discover the scene, with the truck sticking halfway out of their home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

yup


it's a circus


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Richard Directo said:


> yup
> 
> 
> it's a circus


I never grow tired of those Russian suicide missions.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

BRazil


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"I'm a bus, I'm a bus, **** you I'm a bus!"


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

"bus catching air"

holee crap...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ Chirps second


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

hoo boy...


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

well...it's marine traffic





















> The voyage of a cargo boat that carries space rocket components to Florida's coast for NASA and the Air Force has stalled in a western Kentucky river after it slammed into an aging traffic
> 
> I have to say that this is confusing. Like don't they plan this **** beforehand? Or are they just cruising down the river with no preparation at all? Some guy definitely questioned if they knew they were going to fit under this bridge and they were like "na **** it will be fine we're carrying a bunch of space rocket ****."


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

BumpSteer said:


>


"Yes, is this State Farm? Yeah, I was wondering what my windshield rock chip coverage was?"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I still can't believe the driver only had minor injuries after that crash. The debris field is like 200 meters long or something. :screwy:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

BumpSteer said:


>


There were actually two guys in the car and the boulder (120 pounds) landed between them at first.

no injuries


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

^

what happened....


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

lil' thumper said:


> ^
> 
> what happened....


Looks like fire suppression powder; judging by the water on the ground, one can assume there was a fire at the stealership.


----------



## Jonesy02719 (Jun 9, 2004)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Looks like fire suppression powder; judging by the water on the ground, one can assume there was a fire at the stealership.


Looks like you missed the fact that the flood pics are the same exact dealership as posted. Maybe the water level marks on the dealership windows didn't also give it away.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Jonesy02719 said:


> Looks like you missed the fact that the flood pics are the same exact dealership as posted. Maybe the water level marks on the dealership windows didn't also give it away.


exactly










http://jalopnik.com/wait-i-thought-you-only-had-to-worry-about-flooding-in-512644209



> Bavarian Flooding Murders An Innocent Jaguar F-Type


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

Def missed that as that particular picture did not load on my work pc.

:banghead:


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

The Koenigsegg accident from a "better" angle...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Metal cap off a tank aims a bullseye. Hits driver in shoulder. Minor injuries

Trucker cited


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


>


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

You'd think for sure that the driver was in the hospital and no legs.

Think again












> SAN ANTONIO -
> Police responded to a crash Tuesday morning where a car became impaled by a guardrail, but the driver was nowhere to be found.
> 
> The accident happened around 2:30 a.m. at Loop 410 and Exchange Parkway.
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> The Iroquois County sheriff’s office is investigating a burglary at an Onarga gas station in which someone used a stolen truck to smash the store’s window and steal an automatic-teller machine.


they got access to the money in the above

below:

unsuccessful.... atm bolted to floor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Oi1F_GENqU


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

after a rollover


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


> after a rollover


GTFO?! It had been in a roll over, and held up that well? Wow! That new safety egg really works. :thumbup:


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Given the apparent level of investigation, I'm going to guess that was a fatal rollover.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> Given the apparent level of investigation, I'm going to guess that was a fatal rollover.


not necessarily

very rough translation



> A smart driver was seriously injured in a traffic accident in Bachenbülach. The 20-year-old was driving after 17 clock with its small car on the highway towards Kloten. From the moment still unknown reasons they came by car to the right side of the road, as the Zurich cantonal police miteilt. After that the car crossed both lanes and crashed violently against the median barrier.
> 
> While the Smart overturned, the charioteer was thrown from the car. With serious injuries she lay in a call box. The car still rolled about 35 yards away. After the initial treatment, the victim was driven to hospital by an ambulance. Because of the traffic accident, the A51 had to be closed for about three hours, the fire department Bachenbülach / angle created a diversion.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Driver wasn't wearing a seat belt? That is DIW for sure.

In any case, the car held up very well for being in a roll over.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

jeep slams into guardrail. Just a few cuts for the driver


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

^ there was a ramp involved. That was done on purpose  There's videos all on YouTube.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> ^ there was a ramp involved. That was done on purpose  There's videos all on YouTube.



yup... a lot of fun for everyone.

This one is for real:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> GTFO?! It had been in a roll over, and held up that well? Wow! That new safety egg really works. :thumbup:


when they say its a rollover then is it one, the speed limit is maybe 80km/h or max. 120km/h


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> ^ there was a ramp involved. That was done on purpose  There's videos all on YouTube.


That video was damn funny too. It looked like the ramp was built from old pallets.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

A little off road


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Redecorating


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Crashes into her own damn gate


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

well it did say drive through


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Let's just drive along here and not pay attention.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

like flippin' a bug


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

By golly, we'll see who's first in the door for a mani and a pedi


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Let's just drive along here and not pay attention.


geeze


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Terandyne said:


> Redecorating


heh...looks like they are movin' in..


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Let's just drive along here and not pay attention.


That lady was wearing a black laced thong. Don't know how I noticed that. :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

DJMRDARK said:


> That lady was wearing a black laced thong. Don't know how I noticed that. :laugh:


The T-Back was the first thing I noticed come out of the back window. I did have to wait a sec to make sure it was attached to a lady though


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Was he texting!?!?! Looked like a screen in his left hand just before impact. :screwy:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Was he texting!?!?! :screwy:


he was sleeping


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> he was sleeping


Are you sure? There was what looked like a white screen next to his left shoulder before impact and it looks like a black rectangular object went flying across the pavement to the curb just after impact. That could have been his mirror though.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Are you sure?


http://foxnewsinsider.com/2012/09/06/watch-woman-falls-asleep-riding-scooter


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> http://foxnewsinsider.com/2012/09/06/watch-woman-falls-asleep-riding-scooter


Thanks. The video is much more clear and you can see the bright object over the left shoulder is in fact her mirror. It is sometimes tough to catch these details in gifs versus the actual videos.


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


why does everyone keep saying he *DAT ASS* clearly not a mans


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Roberto Dimento said:


> well it did say drive through


Haha that's a good one :thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

This is a repost from a ways back, but it just reminds me of how I detest being close to trucks


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

jeff james said:


> hoo boy...


yikes


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Probably repost.

street racing


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

mitcompressor said:


>


That guy was as cool as a cucumber considering what just happened.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

people driving while in a stupor


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok...so here come the heavy hitters

Good lord


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

More of the big boys


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


> Ok...so here come the heavy hitters
> 
> Good lord


Man!  A few of those are my worst fears. So scary.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


> More of the big boys


what the hell is going at 6:21?

Vengance is mine...are the words that come to mind.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

TopDown_ said:


> people driving while in a stupor


evidently asleep at the wheel


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>


oy


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

tractor trailer tire/wheel comes loose. Trans Canada Highway


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

kasbah said:


> tractor trailer tire/wheel comes loose. Trans Canada Highway


Pic quoted for emphasis... WTF?! :what:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Pic quoted for emphasis... WTF?! :what:


That's fairly common. They're big and heavy and will do some real damage when rolling at a good speed.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

jettagli1991 said:


> That's fairly common. They're big and heavy and will do some real damage when rolling at a good speed.


Can you imagine? :screwy:

I was driving a Touareg back from lunch with 2 colleagues today and a F-ing walnut (we think) fell out of a huge tree we were driving under, and cracked the windshield. All 3 of us sh!t our pants, and that was just a large nut.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Tire at :40


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

1:00


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## phirephiter76 (Dec 29, 2004)

dcomiskey said:


> That idiot is lucky to be alive. Deserved it after driving like a complete tool (how many times do you cross double yellow on blind corners before it bites you?).


But Racecar!!!


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't want to be close at hand when the elephants meet.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

crunch time


----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

Richard Directo said:


> crunch time


How the fvck? The front end of the van looks fine? I don't even


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

that's a roger that.... I'll block all lanes including the shoulder with one swift maneuver


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Car Lounge is wacky today


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Incoming....


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

The even more wacky part of this ^ a smoker that ACTUALLY uses the ash tray....


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

happened today in the morning 

red truck accident with a unimog mower
truck driver died..



















truck cabin


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

car wash employee.. wrong pedal..


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Not a single fack given


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

are we going to have an unending round of unintended acceleration cases?


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jeff james said:


> are we going to have an unending round of unintended acceleration cases?


I blame the drivers not Toyota. It seems most idiots are attracted to boring fuel efficient cars.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Jesarray said:


>


six people in the car

3 went to the hospital

3 dodged a bullet


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

2ohgti said:


> I blame the drivers not Toyota. It seems most idiots are attracted to boring fuel efficient cars.


So true. CSB alert.

A DWA woman in a gold Camry POS caused a four car pile up right in front of my work today because she stopped in the left lane instead of getting over into the dedicated center turn lane. 3 cars behind her were able to stop in time, but the forth was changing lanes at traveling speed, and hit the last car at like 45mph creating a chain reaction. The lady in the Camry did not get hit and completed her U turn.

Cars involved. 2013 Camaro SS Convertible, 2013 Audi A7, 2013 Hyundai Accent got hit by a 2012 BMW 3 Series.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

whoops....


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm a gonna go in one end....

....and out the other.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Ooooops.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

And people complain about OSHA here in the US? Thank goodness for them.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

wtf, that lowboy trailer with the crane didn't have it's own brakes? it looked like they were trying to move that thing with just the front truck (with the hitch pushing up on the assend) and a truck behind with a small chain?


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

80 people died


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Preppy said:


> Ooooops.


another prime example of "when in doubt, throttle out" too bad the idiot running in front of a run away truck and the other truck parked at the bottom of the hill prevented that. :screwy: Oh **** it lost footing I KNOW!! run in front of it!opcorn:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> A garbage truck driver in New Jersey lost control of his truck and crashed into a house, sparking a fire where a mother was getting her three children ready for school on Tuesday, officials said.
> 
> The mayor of East Hanover said the driver *may have sneezed and lost control, and that a can might also have become stuck under the brake pedal*.
> 
> The fire gutted a large section of the home, but the parents were able to get everyone out safely, and the dad helped pull the driver out of the truck. Firefighters had to spread trash over the lawn to extinguish the burning debris.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Pucker factor: EXPERT


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess I missed the war on lightpoles.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Figures it was off a Ram... All the mounting points probably rusted off...


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

For all you two wheelers out there

"whacked" all right


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Can't ever get enough of logging trucks


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Massive Attack said:


> For all you two wheelers out there
> 
> "whacked" all right


I suppose it depends on the law, who's at fault? What are the lane splitting laws in the US? I imagine some states allow it while some do not.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Happening this AM...car reversed right off a cliff:
http://www.10news.com/news/car-goes-over-cliff-in-sunset-cliffs-072913


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

"Surprisingly, the airbags didn't deploy."

Really? It surprises me daily how little people know about how the world around them and things they interact with every day, work.


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> "Surprisingly, the airbags didn't deploy."
> 
> Really? It surprises me daily how little people know about how the world around them and things they interact with every day, work.


I wouldn't be surprised to hear the driver or even news crew say that, but I agree, a first responder should know how an SRS works.


----------



## Cortical (Sep 15, 2012)

*Suplies!*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Ugh - a similar event killed two teens and put another in critical condition last month. Even worse is it happened right behind the parents of the driver of the Jeep, who was still in critical condition with a head injury days after the wreck. I couldn't find any news on if the driver recovered or not. Either way, having an axle break off a truck and fly into oncoming traffic is no joke. The one above looks like a regular old pickup truck axle. I've got to believe the rear axle for a semi weighs a lot more.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Instant karma. Love it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Gutling (Feb 18, 2013)

core5 said:


>


ha haI cringed whole time, then it stopped and i breathed a relief, thought he saved it. Wrong. Lol


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

Gutling said:


> ha haI cringed whole time, then it stopped and i breathed a relief, thought he saved it. Wrong. Lol


Same here lol.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

well this certainly belongs in the lineup


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Damn, that's what you call "rear-ended."


----------



## Kujiwara (Apr 13, 2012)

ashi said:


> would love a caption for this


From Russia with love


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


I would...I mean I did hit that.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Cortical said:


> *Suplies!*


 OK, now THAT scared the crap out of me. WHOA!!!!


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

bizybyker said:


> another prime example of "when in doubt, throttle out" too bad the idiot running in front of a run away truck and the other truck parked at the bottom of the hill prevented that. :screwy: Oh **** it lost footing I KNOW!! run in front of it!opcorn:


 Looks to me he was running down the hill to warn the people below to gtf out of the way.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Kellya4iel said:


> Unfortunately I have no pics, but in the mid nineties my 87 Buick Somerset was impaled by a flying parking meter. I still have the meter flags.


 And I once saw a mail truck roll over. There were letters EVERYWHERE. Then it turned into an airplane and took off.


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

Sheared the whole front end off. Tie rods and control arm pieces everywhere.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

theruler297 said:


> It was a jetta sport wagon.


 That's a Passat. 

It took the roll pretty well.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://delcotimes.com/articles/2013/08/05/news/doc52006dfe6e312295267603.txt#photo1 



> *PENNSBURY *— A sport utility vehicle sustained heavy damage after striking a freight train as it crossed Baltimore Pike in Chester County Monday afternoon.
> 
> The 2012 Porsche Cayenne was being driven by Kyle J. Blazic, 21, of Chadds Ford, southbound on Baltimore Pike at about 2:15 p.m., according to a report from Suzanne Creelman of the Pennsylvania State Police Avondale Barracks.
> 
> ...


Who the hell did he think he was, Mad Dog?


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## Pinja (Jul 15, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> http://delcotimes.com/articles/2013/08/05/news/doc52006dfe6e312295267603.txt#photo1
> 
> Who the hell did he think he was, Mad Dog?


 Young driver easily distracted while driving a Cayenne? Color me surprised :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VA-Dubber said:


>


 That sucks. Terrible time of year to damage your receiver/dryer and condenser.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Watch the black car in the oncoming lane that has the truck fly right over his head.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Guy went for a wild ride and lived.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Wow when did that happen? I hadn't heard.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Wow when did that happen? I hadn't heard.


 I think last night, it was on the news all morning.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

Rav_VW said:


> Watch the black car in the oncoming lane that has the truck fly right over his head.


 I love how the second truck thinks.. already 1 car on the scene.... **** that noise i'm late for work already, i'm taking the exit...:sly:


----------



## Firepower (Aug 4, 2013)

[video]http://video.msnbc.msn.com/nbc-news/52687413 [/video]


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Someone posted a crane dropping a train, so I'm posting this:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bob12312357 (Oct 23, 2009)

patrickvr6 said:


>


 A few years back I saw a construction worker get sliced in half by one those axles coming off an 18 wheeler at 70mph. The upper half of his body trailing entrail flew across 3 lanes of traffic and landed in the center median. I was like a hundred yards back from it all when it happened and pretty much drove under the airborne torso. Dude was beyond done. Words can't describe what the body looked like and I wasn't gonna take pics especially with a half dozen of his buddies very upset. Still got a little memorial up for him between exit 5 and exit 3 south bound on 287. That **** was honestly the most rediculous thing I've seen in my life. It looked like Star Wars where Darth Maul gets cut in half and his body tumbles. I honestly though it was dummy at first.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

With how many poor decision lane splitting videos I have watched (looks like fun, I just am not quite that dumb) I am surprised I haven't seen more like this.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


 If that accident happened in the US, the rider would have possibly fallen under the trailers and been crushed by the trailer wheels, since 99% of the trucks here don't have any side under-ride protection.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Visor down, keep going


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey...it's a perfect fit.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

The funniest street racing crash!!! OH My Rims!!!!


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

^^^ 
Brilliant!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NmyGLi_06 said:


>


 Does this mean that soon America will be crash video independent, and we won't have to import Russian and Chinese crash videos any longer?  

Maybe we could even become a net exporter of crash videos.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Does this mean that soon America will be crash video independent, and we won't have to import Russian and Chinese crash videos any longer?
> 
> Maybe we could even become a net exporter of crash videos.


 LOL!! I was playing on youtube watching crash videos (yeah I know Im weird) and came across an American one! Wacky thread was the first I thought of since most videos were Russian lol


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Story on the twin motorcycle kamikazes?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

seminole_kev said:


> Story on the twin motorcycle kamikazes?


----------



## Cole Schmitt (Nov 29, 2010)

QUIRKiT said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *ThatsGoodT* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm more impressed with the fact that the driver was able to get out while keeping the weight completely distributed. Skill.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> The funniest street racing crash!!! OH My Rims!!!!


 I :heart: this video. opcorn:


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> The funniest street racing crash!!! OH My Rims!!!!


 

heheeh Cholos lol.


----------



## 4-Dr-W-a-T (May 20, 2006)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> The funniest street racing crash!!! OH My Rims!!!!


 :laugh: Too many funny moments in this video. 

"Call my dad!!" 
"My rimzz!"


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

this is hilarious. 

and so is this

NSFW: He says he F word. A lot.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Driver was awake and talking to police.

video: [video]https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/CAA8403CE4980268386548690944_17c7692b1ef.3.1_rrH59 5yBgFzSKGeSq99KoXlx4Lm5L.thzol9O5GFoX_wY85UMMs1aOg P3I6wCIQq.mp4?versionId=yLIGvIoCga85tkif6FcitvbKYq ILmMrb[/video]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bajaboyextra said:


> Driver was awake and talking to police.
> 
> video: [video]https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/CAA8403CE4980268386548690944_17c7692b1ef.3.1_rrH59 5yBgFzSKGeSq99KoXlx4Lm5L.thzol9O5GFoX_wY85UMMs1aOg P3I6wCIQq.mp4?versionId=yLIGvIoCga85tkif6FcitvbKYq ILmMrb[/video]


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Just now.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Holy Siht - Vine of a lifetime.

https://vine.co/v/hMLVA1emhej


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

NmyGLi_06 said:


>


geez! That one at 4:03 is BRUTAL! Any more info on that? I'm guessing it was fatal. What a launch.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

dcomiskey said:


> Any more info on that?


http://www.wdtn.com/news/ohio/copy_of_crash-shuts-down-interstate-675



> "You can see behind me the impact he took and where he got ejected and landed, he's a very fortunate man right now."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dcomiskey said:


> geez! That one at 4:03 is BRUTAL! Any more info on that? I'm guessing it was fatal. What a launch.


That crash wasn't fatal. The kid recovered and was interviewed on TV a couple of years back.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

some of these are just brutal.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't know if she survived, the driver can be seen flying in the air.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Holy sh*t ^^^^^^^


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

whoah!  i just got the shivers


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

bajaboyextra said:


> Don't know if she survived, the driver can be seen flying in the air.



I'm going to go out on a limb, and say "no."


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

He was just riding along, minding my own business, then all of a sudden Audi.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

bajaboyextra said:


> Don't know if she survived, the driver can be seen flying in the air.


better angle here


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Aseras said:


> better angle here


I was pretty sure it was an SUV. Doesn't matter if you're belted or not, centrifugal force opens the doors and flings you right out.


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

That looks horrendous TBH, 



do We know if She survived this


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Aseras said:


> better angle here


Looks like she was in the G wagen that passes the camera car @0:09.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Wowza. Someone get to the bottom of this. I want an answer when I return to work tomorrow at 8:30 EST. Thank you.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Another one for the USA finest! Beware, lots of bad words....


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

cramerica said:


> Wowza. Someone get to the bottom of this. I want an answer when I return to work tomorrow at 8:30 EST. Thank you.


33 yo woman and 26 yo man in Mercedes SUV were pronounced dead.

A closer view of the crash.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

bajaboyextra said:


> 33 yo woman and 26 yo man in Mercedes SUV were pronounced dead.


That's unfortunate. But nice investigative work.


----------



## looking4vr (Jan 31, 2006)

Street racing accident in my hometown yesterday evening:



















Lived long enough to make it to the hospital but passed away overnight.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Southern Jetta said:


> Wow. Just wow.


A seat belt saved my life one time. I was a passenger in a 1982 RX7 going 80 mph on a back road and the driver flipped the car on its roof. It slid about 50+ feet while we were hanging upside down.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Autobahn












> this BMW 2-Series prototype wound up in a high speed blooper which removed 50 meters (165 feet!) of guardrail on the A72 Autobahn.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

sooo this was my buddies supra 


and he hit some wet spot with bald tires going to school in pa 
AND BOOM


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

bajaboyextra said:


> 33 yo woman and 26 yo man in Mercedes SUV were pronounced dead.


Both people were in the Mercedes SUV?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> sooo this was my buddies supra
> 
> 
> and he hit some wet spot with bald tires going to school in pa
> AND BOOM


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

hahhahaha ^ he kept the engine. and scrapped the body.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^^^ :facepalm:

I know too many people like this.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Really whacked. 24 year old woman on 405 close to Seattle hits deer at 4:30 in the morning. Stays in the car in the middle lanes of a 4 lane interstate and makes calls to 911 and boyfriend. Car has no lights on. Semi slams into it with this result. At that time of day, traffic probably light. I'd have tried to get the hell out of the car and run for it.

Obviously fatal.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like she had time to run for the edge of the road. 911 call at 4:34 AM

Semi hits her at 4:37AM

Sits in car and waits for help...yikes


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

pretty woman... lights out instantly


----------



## LazieVW (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

NmyGLi_06 said:


>


Now that was just pure stupidity. :banghead:


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Massive Attack said:


> Really whacked. 24 year old woman on 405 close to Seattle hits deer at 4:30 in the morning. Stays in the car in the middle lanes of a 4 lane interstate and makes calls to 911 and boyfriend. Car has no lights on. Semi slams into it with this result. At that time of day, traffic probably light. I'd have tried to get the hell out of the car and run for it.
> 
> Obviously fatal.


http://blogs.seattletimes.com/today/2013/08/woman-dies-in-fatal-crash-on-i-405/

Very sad. Also very stupid.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

dcomiskey said:


> http://blogs.seattletimes.com/today/2013/08/woman-dies-in-fatal-crash-on-i-405/
> 
> Very sad. Also very stupid.


How could someone: 

#1) Not attempt to pull the vehicle off the road?
#2) Think sitting in the car in the middle of a freeway is a good idea?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

PlatinumGLS said:


> How could someone:
> 
> #1) Not attempt to pull the vehicle off the road?
> #2) Think sitting in the car in the middle of a freeway is a good idea?



#1 well, she hit a deer first. Car possibly disabled in a way that neither lights or motion were available.

#2? yes... get the hell out.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

It's rare, but technically possible I suppose, that the deer caused the battery to short out? Otherwise I'm confused how no lights (hazard, brake, tall, hell even reverse) are not available. Gtfo.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

lousy advice in this instance



> Troopers said she followed the advice most people hear about what to do after a collision - *stay in your car*. In this case, though, because her car was in the middle of a busy freeway, investigators said it might have been better to either move the car, or wait somewhere off the road.
> 
> Price reported to dispatchers that she believed her car was disabled, Webb said. "We assume she at least had her lights on, although there is front damage to the vehicle, which maybe caused her headlights to be off," Webb added.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

> She reported to dispatchers that she believed her car, a 2006 Toyota Scion, was disabled after striking the deer, Webb said. There was some front-end damage, but investigators weren’t sure that was the case.


Looks like investigators think she could have driven her car to the side. She must have panicked.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just awful about the young woman and the semi in Seattle.  I was still giggling from this gif \/\/\/\/ when I read it. :sly:



TaaT said:


>



I would've pulled a muscle laughing at this guy if I saw this in real life.


----------



## DUBLUV401 (Oct 21, 2010)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Just awful about the young woman and the semi in Seattle.  I was still giggling from this gif \/\/\/\/ when I read it. :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg me to. I can't stop laughing / watching this hahahaha


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

ok, now. Let's just put the trash truck right into the house.

Sure is good to see the "professionals" at work with commercial vehicles














> Garbage Truck Driver Crashes into NJ Home, *May Have Sneezed*


and



> and that* a can might also have become stuck under the brake pedal*


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

helluva deal


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

2nd floor parking












> A Long Island driver turned his car into a deadly missile yesterday when he hit a dirt mound, zoomed 200 feet through the air and crash-landed into the second floor of an apartment complex, police said.
> 
> The horrifying morning mishap in Coram killed the driver, Vincent Pontillo, 43, but his car miraculously missed terrified tenant Amrita Bijoor when the car came to a stop in her bathroom.
> 
> "I heard a thud and I just got out of there," said Bijoor, who was in her bedroom getting ready for work when the car crashed only 10 feet away from her.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Just awful about the young woman and the semi in Seattle.  I was still giggling from this gif \/\/\/\/ when I read it. :sly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DUBLUV401 said:


> omg me to. I can't stop laughing / watching this hahahaha


I think his shoe came off :laugh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDvf4jHI3q4


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

surefooted said:


> Looks like investigators think she could have driven her car to the side. She must have panicked.


You could probably still drag that car to the side. I am surprised how intact the front passenger cabin is considering the rear license plate is now against the front seat.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

she wanted in and wasn't taking no for an answer 



> 89-year-old woman drives car into retirement center in Lebanon


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## urbanrocketeer (Aug 17, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Denied!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Bodacious said:


> helluva deal


Not anymore. Says the house was razed after the crash.

http://www.nj.com/morris/index.ssf/...crashing_into_east_hanover_home_cops_say.html

And the driver of the truck now says he blacked out after sneezing and a drink container got stuck under the brake. (sarcasm)What a rash of bad luck all at once huh?:screwy: (end sarcasm)


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


He was signaling with a white light. I would have ignored it too.:wave:


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

BumpSteer said:


> she wanted in and wasn't taking no for an answer


I wonder why they had to use the Jaws instead of just pulling the car out? Was she hurt that bad?



gti_matt said:


> Not anymore. Says the house was razed after the crash.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/morris/index.ssf/...crashing_into_east_hanover_home_cops_say.html
> 
> And the driver of the truck now says he blacked out after sneezing and a drink container got stuck under the brake. (sarcasm)What a rash of bad luck all at once huh?:screwy: (end sarcasm)


Yea, look at the pic below of the corner of the house.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

gti_matt said:


> Not anymore. Says the house was razed after the crash.


heh... when I said "helluva deal" I was referring to "creating a big mess" not that I thought buying the house was good value.

thanks for the update


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Some drivers are having trouble figuring out signage.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Balderdash said:


> Some drivers are having trouble figuring out signage.


You are risking your life by choosing to step on one of those Chinatown-run buses. :screwy:


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

dcomiskey said:


> You are risking your life by choosing to step on one of those Chinatown-run buses. :screwy:


That's no chinatown bus company - that's more along the lines of Greyhound. That said, and having been a charter bus driver, those buses/drivers scare me out on the road


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Veedub_junky said:


> That's no chinatown bus company - that's more along the lines of Greyhound. That said, and having been a charter bus driver, those buses/drivers scare me out on the road



Yes, that is a Megabus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabus_(North_America)



> Megabus, branded on buses as megabus.com, is an intercity bus service of Coach USA/Coach Canada and DATTCO (a non-Stagecoach company, under contract) providing discount travel services since 2006, operating throughout the eastern and western United States and in the Canadian provinces of Ontario and Quebec. Initially operated as a spoke-and-hub model, Megabus now operates as a network of routes, with connections between hubs.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Yes, that is a Megabus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megabus_(North_America)


It is one of the big ones. I see a lot of these around here.









I am waiting to see one fall over on its side with how they drive sometimes.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

Syracuse, NY 2010
Four people died.

Investigators examine the driver's compartment at the scene of the fatal Megabus accident Sept. 11 after the bus was pulled upright. The bus hit the Onondaga Lake Parkway railroad bridge at about 2:30 a.m. and rolled onto its side.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

bajaboyextra said:


> Syracuse, NY 2010
> Four people died.
> 
> Investigators examine the driver's compartment at the scene of the fatal Megabus accident Sept. 11 after the bus was pulled upright. The bus hit the Onondaga Lake Parkway railroad bridge at about 2:30 a.m. and rolled onto its side.


Wow, that's terrible. Imagine being the people sitting up top at the front.


----------



## dntdrvslow (Sep 25, 2012)

This thread is extremely entertaining:beer:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Balderdash said:


> Some drivers are having trouble figuring out signage.


Signage...no kidding.

Geeze. How tall is that bus again.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

after 2 months of owning he crashed it (mclaren mp4)


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Signage...no kidding.
> 
> Geeze. How tall is that bus again.


13.1 feet tall. 
:beer:


----------



## Volkska (Feb 25, 2013)

#stanceyoloswagdapperbrahrotiformsalmmedsociety


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

One thing is evident from reading this thread  Idiots usually take themselves out eventually  Sadly, many times they'll take you with them.  Make sure you and your family has a good lawyer.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

surefooted said:


> I wonder why they had to use the Jaws instead of just pulling the car out? Was she hurt that bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, look at the pic below of the corner of the house.


A garbage truck once hit the house I live in now. The driver got out to help the other guy he was working with to pick up a big load, and supposedly it slipped out of park into drive and hit the 3rd bedroom of my house. No one was home at the time and the settlement paid for a whole new roof, new windows, and rebuilt that room to higher specs.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wow, almost pancaked.



Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Big_ass_rock.youtube]


 From the video description: 
_
"Look in top of frame 0.00 to 0.03 you can see the rock break off."

Google Map









_


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> From the video description:
> _
> "Look in top of frame 0.00 to 0.03 you can see the rock break off."
> 
> ...


Wow you're right.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Damn...and so close to taking out a McDonalds....


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Is that his shoe that continues on without him?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Wow you're right.


 Few more shots.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

bajaboyextra said:


> Is that his shoe that continues on without him?



How hard do you have to hit something to have your shoe fly off?  Still cracks me up 2 days later....


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Oooof! 



urbanrocketeer said:


> Denied!


:laugh: :thumbup: Like a good stiff arm.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

News about the video:


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Perhaps this has been posted.

wow


----------



## flying_oliver (Apr 29, 2013)

*And the driver apparently survived...*

Dont think this has been up yet


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

jeff james said:


> Perhaps this has been posted.
> 
> wow


Go home boat, you're drunk?


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

jeff james said:


> Perhaps this has been posted.
> 
> wow


ahahahahaha land hoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

jeff james said:


> Perhaps this has been posted.
> 
> wow


I hope that boat was just going commando, and there isn't a full size truck inside that house? :what:


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I hope that boat was just going commando, and there isn't a full size truck inside that house? :what:


The wall appears to still be mostly intact, so I'm going to go with no.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

That's a car up on the second floor












> Goggans' aunt, who lived nearby, was killed along with a passenger around midnight when her car went off Wade Park Avenue at a dead end, hit a tree, went airborne and crashed into the second floor of the house owned by 87-year-old Emeal Woods at the corner of Wade Park Avenue and East 61st Street.
> 
> The victims have been identified as Willa Guy, 33, of Cleveland, and Michael Carter, 49, of Wickliffe, by the Cuyahoga County Medical Examiner's Office.
> 
> The car hit a tree in back of the property, sailed over or around the garage and crashed into the second floor on the side of the house. Somehow, when the car went airborne, it missed the garage behind the house.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Go home Boat, you're drunk?


 You might be right. 

I contacted the Boat Owners Association of the United States last night, included that photo, and asked them: _"My friends and I have having a "Who has the right of way?" argument. Can you settle it for us?"_

The replied this morning with: _"Yikes! Looks like the house would have the right of way in this case"_


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's the mail...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> News about the video:


That's scary 0.0

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

They make cars out of aluminum now I guess. Smashed totally flat like a can. yikes.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Rav_VW said:


>


Hello?

I wanna mobile trash compactor sent over right away.

Oh... never mind.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Mazda 626. The guy is lucky it was parked there- it looks to have stopped the truck from doing any serious damage to the house.


----------



## bajaboyextra (Sep 11, 2011)

jettagli1991 said:


> Mazda 626. The guy is lucky it was parked there- it looks to have stopped the truck from doing any serious damage to the house.



Car was sold the day before. The buyer is in for a surprise when he comes to get it.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

OOPS...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> OOPS...


That's from that new HGTV show ... "Crub Appeal"


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

trbochrg said:


>


New Bedford?


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

drunk driver.. this sunday, Niterói - Brazil


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> OOPS...


I'm not making one more got damn mortgage payment on this house. If nobody wants to buy it, I'mma just kill it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

today... washington state I 405

thankfully no one got crushed


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


WOW!! It's amazing someone managed to capture everything on video. And looks like the impact of mud and water moved the car to the left just enough to be saved.


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


is that guy on the bike reading a book/tablet??? :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Girl crashes Nissan GT-R during drag race in the rain


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

That video makes no sense. She was drag racing a GT-R in pouring rain with _obvious_ pools of standing water on the track and then waited until the safety crew got there, hopped out and grabbed her purse and jacket like no big deal. 

Then I heard what sounded like Russian and suddenly it seems totally normal.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> That video makes no sense. She was drag racing a GT-R in pouring rain with _obvious_ pools of standing water on the track and then waited until the safety crew got there, hopped out and grabbed her purse and jacket like no big deal.
> 
> Then I heard what sounded like Russian and suddenly it seems totally normal.


I was WTF as well until I figured it was Russian and then everything made sense.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

Enjoying my day off when i hear a bang, chick looks like was coming from school and probably texting while driving. Damn accord barely had damage both airbags went off. Tried being sneeky at taking pics haha


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Sent from my iDevice


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

O2VW1.8T said:


> Enjoying my day off when i hear a bang, chick looks like was coming from school and probably texting while driving. Damn accord barely had damage both airbags went off. Tried being sneeky at taking pics haha


I hope the city goes after her to replace that red maple.


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

Hopefully not rozap


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

McBanagon said:


>


This should be in the "Wacky Disposing of Wacked Bodies" thread.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

holly fawk


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

The Marty Show said:


> This should be in the "Wacky Disposing of Wacked Bodies" thread.


No. It actually sounds like the kids somehow crashed that car in the lake in 1970. Initial appearance is that it's not foul play. How farking crazy is this discovery?? :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Hand Cannon said:


> today... washington state I 405
> 
> thankfully no one got crushed


what part of 405 is this? i travel this on a fairly regular basis and ironically i do not recognize this part of it lol:facepalm:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

McBanagon said:


>


The driver was a little jumpy but why did the people stand on the thing and make the pavement panel retract which may have added to the confusion w/the driver thinking it was down and he could go forward? :screwy:


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

dcomiskey said:


> No. It actually sounds like the kids somehow crashed that car in the lake in 1970. Initial appearance is that it's not foul play. How farking crazy is this discovery?? :screwy:


Didn't see that yet. Guess our news sucks. How about the Chevy from the 50's? Any details on that?
And yeah, hey let's do some sonar training, oh cars and bones, what do you know!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

gti_matt said:


> The driver was a little jumpy but why did the people stand on the thing and make the pavement panel retract which may have added to the confusion w/the driver thinking it was down and he could go forward? :screwy:


Then again Why did he go from Left to Right instead of going straight? Also he seems to be wearing a track suit but it does not look like Russia.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


those things would make sweet ramps, GTA style... :laugh:

on a serious note, wtf was the driver doing...


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

Old Windy said:


> Then again Why did he go from Left to Right instead of going straight? Also he seems to be wearing a track suit but it does not look like Russia.


That video is from Russia.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

dub_life91 said:


> what part of 405 is this? i travel this on a fairly regular basis and ironically i do not recognize this part of it lol:facepalm:














according to the newstory:



> A logging truck dumped a full load of logs onto Interstate 405 and the northbound ramp at NE 160th St. Wednesday morning backing up traffic for miles in both directions. (Photo by Mark Harrison / The Seattle Times)


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

dcomiskey said:


> No. It actually sounds like the kids somehow crashed that car in the lake in 1970. Initial appearance is that it's not foul play. How farking crazy is this discovery?? :screwy:


Kids in a fast newish car in 1970...Im sure they were fairly wasted, The driver went off the road and they didnt make it. 

Foresnsics is pretty damn good, if there are any marks on the skeleton from blunt trauma, a knife, or a bullet, it will be found. However I doubt they will.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

The Marty Show said:


> Didn't see that yet. Guess our news sucks. *How about the Chevy from the 50's? Any details on that?*
> And yeah, hey let's do some sonar training, oh cars and bones, what do you know!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6139161-Sonar-test-finds-cars-and-bodies&highlight=sonar



> The second vehicle appears to be associated with the disappearance of a couple last seen in Canute, about 10 miles south of the lake, in the early 1960s, Custer County Sheriff Bruce Peoples said in a statement. He asked anyone with information about that case to get in touch as soon as possible at (580) 323-1616.
> Peoples gave no further information on the 1960s case. The missing persons database records no open cases earlier than 1969 in Canute or the surrounding county.


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for digging up that info. Pretty wild stuff.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Bazooka said:


> according to the newstory:


hmmm interesting


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

FYI, those barriers on the 401 are designed to prevent this kind of thing.
Hmmm


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Bazooka said:


>


Out of all the videos I've seen in this thread (all of them), I actually got sad know this driver died. No idea why though. 

I think it may be more of the fact of the guy that went to help finding him dead...


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I LOLD at the Are you Ok? BEEEP! YES.... Holy BEEEEP!!!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

surefooted said:


> Out of all the videos I've seen in this thread (all of them), I actually got sad know this driver died. No idea why though.
> 
> I think it may be more of the fact of the guy that went to help finding him dead...


I feel the same way. Guy just driving down the interstate and pop, crash, over, dead. My dad used to be an over the road trucker so I can understand my sympathy.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Preppy said:


> FYI, those barriers on the 401 are designed to prevent this kind of thing.
> Hmmm




They can only handle so much weight. That was worst case scenario. Fully loaded tractor trailer perpendicular to the symmetrical barrier wall.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

That crash was really scary to watch... Just la la la driving along BAM dead.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


.....evidently asleep at the wheel


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

Well that was unexpected  Turns out it wasn't amphibious...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Porsche_Rally_accident.youtube


 _"Right 50 into left armco into 50-50 grind into canal."_

This gif is the new best answer to every _"Why is air cooled better than water cooled?"_ question in every Porsche/VW forum....


----------



## bob12312357 (Oct 23, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


WTF? He accelerated straight into the wall.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bob12312357 said:


> WTF? He accelerated straight into the wall.


 The revs were dropping, but not enough. At first I thought he overcooked it, but if that was the case the revs would have dropped quicker as he braked for the corner. 

Stuck throttle perhaps?


----------



## bob12312357 (Oct 23, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> The revs were dropping, but not enough. At first I thought he overcooked it, but if that was the case the revs would have dropped quicker as he braked for the corner.
> 
> Stuck throttle perhaps?


Yea, that was just a crazy seemingly avoidable accident. Not knocking him as I don't know what caused it and his skills seemed good from the slide he pulled off the previous corner. I love the momos when he goes into the water checking their phones to see if they got it on camera.:facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bob12312357 said:


> I love the momos when he goes into the water checking their phones to see if they got it on camera.:facepalm:


Shame they didn't die in the car.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Brakes make me think either he had a steering fault, or didn't see where the road went (cobblestone could have looked like a curb).

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

That is one sad excuse for a safety wall right next to deep water channel.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> That is one sad excuse for a safety wall right next to deep water channel.


Not at all. It was a public road and it's a portable barrier wall. As in temporary, installed for the race by the looks of it. He just hit it hard enough to tip it over. They are also designed to be interlocked. Doesn't look like they are


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Not at all. It was a public road and it's a portable barrier wall. As in temporary, installed for the race by the looks of it. He just hit it hard enough to tip it over. They are also designed to be interlocked. Doesn't look like they are


I understand that it is a temporary wall for the race. Just feel like there should be more. if you are going to have a race in area like that.


----------



## Tifosi Scuderia (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else but I would have been in the water immediately to help get him and his co-driver out!


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
If the car that crashed was much closer to the wall it might very well have climbed over the wall and taken out a number of spectators. Whoever was running that event should be refused insurance next time. They know nothing about safety.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

surefooted said:


>


Looked like the driver thought he could just "run out the corner", but there was a barrier in his way. Why was that there?

Didn't look out of control. It looked liked he was just maximizing the apex, and trying to carry as much speed as possible?


----------



## dntdrvslow (Sep 25, 2012)

OMG this thread is CRAY


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

dntdrvslow said:


> OMG this thread is CRAY


CRAY?


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Tifosi Scuderia said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I would have been in the water immediately to help get him and his co-driver out!


Thats what I was thinking. The one guy just continues with his phone with no care.:screwy:


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> CRAY?


ouch, that was a painful pun.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

fahrfast said:


> ouch, that was a painful pun.


 Does not compute.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


If he had bought the real thing this wouldn't have happened. 

Let this be lesson to you kids. Don't buy wheel replicas!


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Looked like the driver thought he could just "run out the corner", but there was a barrier in his way. Why was that there?
> 
> Didn't look out of control. It looked liked he was just maximizing the apex, and trying to carry as much speed as possible?


Not looking at the corners of his car, looking ahead down the track or in his mirrors maybe. Maybe even at the crowd. I used to work at a Kart track and would see people get this sort of tunnel vision in a "competitive" environment, even though this looks like some sort of glorified cruise.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


At that low of a speed the car splits in half when bumped? It looks seriously slow.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

TooFitToQuit said:


> At that low of a speed the car splits in half when bumped? It looks seriously slow.


circa 70-80km/h side impact + lambo chassis


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


clearly Photoshopped but this is soooo funny.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> At that low of a speed the car splits in half when bumped? It looks seriously slow.


I would guess that the hit on the rear left quarter spun the lambo counter clockwise, causing it to hit something else, like a pole out of sight of the camera, midpoint between the rear subframe and the carbon monocoque... shearing off the rear subframe in the process.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> If the car that crashed was much closer to the wall it might very well have climbed over the wall and taken out a number of spectators. Whoever was running that event should be refused insurance next time. They know nothing about safety.


I'd like to know why only ONE person was wearing a helmet... :banghead:


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> They can only handle so much weight. That was worst case scenario. Fully loaded tractor trailer perpendicular to the symmetrical barrier wall.


It actually looked like the barrier did a pretty good job of preventing the truck from plowing into oncoming traffic.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Sometimes safe doesn't happen.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^^

flooding damage or something?

ah, nevermind, theres the second picture... :laugh:


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

lambo splits in half


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Sometimes safe doesn't happen.


Ouch! Looks like the driver was flung from the car and didn't survive, but the female passenger in the car did. The GTI held up quite well for such a smash. http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...great-ocean-road/story-e6frf7kx-1226528044917


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

What a terrible place to spin. At least he gets going again....


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Ronan1 said:


> Ouch! Looks like the driver was flung from the car and didn't survive, but the female passenger in the car did. The GTI held up quite well for such a smash. http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...great-ocean-road/story-e6frf7kx-1226528044917


Yeahhh, I didn't post the details to keep this on the lighter side.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> What a terrible place to spin. At least he gets going again....


Uh ya, and at 0:59... um. :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Uh ya, and at 0:59... um. :laugh:


It looked like he was having problems turning left while trying to get turned around. So when he failed to make the left turn down the road, I was not surprised.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> What a terrible place to spin. At least he gets going again....


alright, that was definitely one of the funniest things i have ever seen...

i certainly hope something in the steering was broken. austin powers it trying to make a 3 point turn, then goes straight into a wall after getting it back on the road... lol, that was hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

jreed1337 said:


> alright, that was definitely one of the funniest things i have ever seen...
> 
> i certainly hope something in the steering was broken. austin powers it trying to make a 3 point turn, then goes straight into a wall after getting it back on the road... lol, that was hilarious. :laugh:


Hopefully it was truly that sort of a thing (car broken) and not his driving "skills".:screwy:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Whoever was running that event should be refused insurance next time. They know nothing about safety.


And not many wearing helmets.:screwy:



mitcompressor said:


>


It's all fun and games until someone puts an eye out.



kasbah said:


>


Nom nom nom



Harvey Hopkins said:


>


Hyundai Lady?



dcomiskey said:


> I'd like to know why only ONE person was wearing a helmet... :banghead:


Agreed.:screwy:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

^^^ How on Earth did he think he was going to make that corner?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bodacious said:


>


is that truck twerking?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Bodacious said:


>


Need to see how they get this unstuck.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

wrong gear.. car in the pool










Portuguese

http://g1.globo.com/ma/maranhao/not...ro-vai-parar-dentro-de-piscina-em-balsas.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Chmeeee said:


> ^^^ How on Earth did he think he was going to make that corner?


he just followed the GPS


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Chmeeee said:


> ^^^ How on Earth did he think he was going to make that corner?


meh, I can do tighter turns with semis in GTA:V - probably where he learned.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

TaaT said:


> he just followed the GPS


True enough



> Gyongyosi, 47, was delivering olive oil to Waitrose in Colchester, Essex, *when he followed the satnav’s directions in the town’s historic Dutch Quarter.*
> The bill for his error was made up of £80,000 of spilled olive oil, £15,000 damage to a 17th century house and the writing-off of the £20,000 trailer. It took 16 hours to free the HGV.
> Grit normally used to tackle ice and snow during winter had to be laid on the road which was left slippery by hundreds of litres of leaking olive oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Lessee.

Dry road Check

Good weather Check

Straight highway Check

'k.... Hammer down.....


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

well, this thread killed a few hours of my work time yesterday. thanks  and looking at the vintage photos, i wonder what their camera phones must have looked like


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

AudiA4_18T said:


> lambo splits in half


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BULLS EYE!

Hit a banch, poond, and a frowntain









http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/local/car-flipped-highland-park-fountain/nZ8Rz/


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## bwlupus (Mar 16, 2010)

PSA: Just a reminder to look both ways when crossing the street, especially when walking with kids!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

bwlupus said:


> PSA: Just a reminder to look both ways when crossing the street, especially when walking with kids!


Looks like mother russia.
Also looks like the mother stopped and flung the kids infront of the car.
Also looks like darwin at work, bright momma popping out into traffic from between parked cars.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Also, looks like a one-way street where you typically would only have to look one way for traffic.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bwlupus said:


> PSA: Just a reminder to look both ways when crossing the street, especially when walking with kids!


 You're right. Look BOTH ways. That looks like a one-way street to me.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

This might be a rozap, but here you go. Definately worth watching with sound


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> BULLS EYE!
> 
> Hit a banch, poond, and a frowntain
> 
> ...


Hey everybody, check out that Vue !

Sorry, i couldn't help it, yes i am ashamed....:facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ronan1 said:


> Ouch! Looks like the driver was flung from the car and didn't survive, but the female passenger in the car did. The GTI held up quite well for such a smash. http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/vi...great-ocean-road/story-e6frf7kx-1226528044917


What is it with V-dubs driven my younger males with female passengers hurtling over gaurdrails to the ground anywhere from 50-300 feet below...lol


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

Christ, not this yet again

can we have something new please


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

renticular said:


> Christ, not this yet again
> 
> can we have something new please


That's actually the first time its been posted in this thread. It's all over the news and I've heard about it, but I haven't seen it for myself.

Based on this, and your most recent post in the DIW thread, perhaps you should go back to lurking.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


What happens next?!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

cramerica said:


> What happens next?!


Biker and RR driver exchange insurance information in a friendly manner, everyone goes on their way enjoying their day.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Biker and RR driver exchange insurance information in a friendly manner, everyone goes on their way enjoying their day.


:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Biker and RR driver exchange insurance information in a friendly manner, everyone goes on their way enjoying their day.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Biker and RR driver exchange insurance information in a friendly manner, everyone goes on their way enjoying their day.


 Last I heard the Range Rover was having some electrical issues, and the driver couldn't get the window down at first to exchange the information. The bikers saw the little girl in the car, and were concerned that she would suffocate being left in the car on such a warm day.


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Last I heard the Range Rover was having some electrical issues, and the driver couldn't get the window down at first to exchange the information. The bikers saw the little girl in the car, and were concerned that she would suffocate being left in the car on such a warm day.


...in a parallel universe perhaps


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


http://www.carthrottle.com/7-videos-the-nyc-bikers-dont-want-you-to-watch/

Has all the videos leading up to it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Let's be careful, everyone.... 

This accident thread is great. Let's not get carried away with this biker story here and get this one locked up.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Let's be careful, everyone....
> 
> This accident thread is great. Let's not get carried away with this biker story here and get this one locked up.


Agreed. There isn't even an "accident" present in that mess.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

CodeMan said:


> Agreed. There isn't even an "accident" present in that mess.


There actually was, a few of them... but I don't think we're getting caught up at all? What's the problem with discussing a topic of the thread in a calm manner? It hasn't gone anywhere crazy.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> There actually was, a few of them... but I don't think we're getting caught up at all? What's the problem with discussing a topic of the thread in a calm manner? It hasn't gone anywhere crazy.


Not really a discussion thread. 
beaucoup de pics s'il vous plait.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.columbian.com/news/2010/...a-pickup-was-taken-to-a-local-h/#.UkxPwbzkZjM


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

CodeMan said:


> Agreed. There isn't even an "accident" present in that mess.





Preppy said:


> Not really a discussion thread.
> beaucoup de pics s'il vous plait.


Are you kidding me, there's TONS of discussion around these pics. I don't think discussion in between the pics is hurting anyone... keeps the thread lively 

^that's one way to... slam your Camry. :trollface:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

That'll buff right out.
I'll need $150,000.00 to start buffing, and another $50,000.00 for paint.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Story on this? I need a good laugh today. To me looks like they put a boot on his front wheel for blocking a hydrant and he tried to drive shredding the fender


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

kevin splits said:


> Story on this? I need a good laugh today. To me looks like they put a boot on his front wheel for blocking a hydrant and he tried to drive shredding the fender


http://thesupercarkids.com/truck-hits-a-bugatti-veyron/


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Marcao said:


>


That Chevy just cruised right over that VW.

:wave:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

From the DC drama yesterday


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Caught by their own pop-up barriers.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I wish there was better footage of that. Seems to me like the cruiser should have been launched into the air or at least skidded further down the street.... The physics just seem a little off...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

cramerica said:


> ^ I wish there was better footage of that. Seems to me like the cruiser should have been launched into the air or at least skidded further down the street.... The physics just seem a little off...


oh, its a conspiracy...

she had the proof GWB blew up the trade towers.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cramerica said:


> ^ I wish there was better footage of that. Seems to me like the cruiser should have been launched into the air or at least skidded further down the street.... The physics just seem a little off...












Looks like he caught a corner of the deployed blockade with his bumper just in front of the passenger tire (and fender, and both doors, and rear fender) Was the blockade up before he got there, or did it deploy moments before, leaving him little time to react? 

All I know, it it could have been a LOT worse. He's lucky he just caught the edge of it.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

cramerica said:


> ^ I wish there was better footage of that. Seems to me like the cruiser should have been launched into the air or at least skidded further down the street.... The physics just seem a little off...


Are you questioning that it happened at all, or what? Form your own opinion if you don't believe exactly how it was implied to have happened, but to make it sound like it didn't at all just sounds a little off. 

It looks like they were in the process of deploying as he hit it. I saw a flash of the barriers probably less than a foot off the ground, then halfway through, you see the "STOP" barriers fully deployed.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Looks like he caught a corner of the deployed blockade with his bumper just in front of the passenger tire (and fender, and both doors, and rear fender) Was the blockade up before he got there, or did it deploy moments before, leaving him little time to react?
> 
> All I know, it it could have been a LOT worse. He's lucky he just caught the edge of it.


The cruiser didn't hit anything. That's the car she backed into before shots were fired.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

dcomiskey said:


> The cruiser didn't hit anything. That's the car she backed into before shots were fired.


Please watch the video above...


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

core5 said:


> This might be a rozap, but here you go. Definately worth watching with sound


Seems like it was more like bad course notes since that many people got the turn wrong.



dcomiskey said:


> The cruiser didn't hit anything. That's the car she backed into before shots were fired.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dcomiskey said:


> The cruiser didn't hit anything. That's the car she backed into before shots were fired.


Amazing amount of damage to the cruiser considering she drove away in what appeared to be a largely undamaged vehicle.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.columbian.com/news/2010/...a-pickup-was-taken-to-a-local-h/#.UkxPwbzkZjM




lololol how does that even happen.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> Are you questioning that it happened at all, or what? Form your own opinion if you don't believe exactly how it was implied to have happened, but to make it sound like it didn't at all just sounds a little off.


No, no, no. I'm not saying that it didn't actually happen. 



VDub2625 said:


> It looks like they were in the process of deploying as he hit it. I saw a flash of the barriers probably less than a foot off the ground, then halfway through, you see the "STOP" barriers fully deployed.


And this is exactly what I saw, and considering these circumstances, it seems like it would have been a perfect storm to send that car hurdling through the air. I'm just wondering how the hell he managed to hit the barrier and it wasn't any worse.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Amazing amount of damage to the cruiser considering she drove away in what appeared to be a largely undamaged vehicle.





VDub2625 said:


> Please watch the video above...


The cruiser hit the edge of the pop-up barricade. Notice the FRAME RAIL that's hanging down by the ground to the left of the front tire. It was a pretty solid hit.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw this chev pickup get DESTROYED by a semi on highway 94 in ND on my way out to Montana for a snowmobiling trip... None of the 6 passengers in the pickup survived.

http://www.kare11.com/news/article/1003619/14/6-killed-in-North-Dakota-truck-semi-crash


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

core5 said:


> This might be a rozap, but here you go. Definately worth watching with sound


That "ay ay ay ay ay!" guy hasn't been posted before, no. Not ever.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

From the Dash cam thread:



McBanagon said:


> More photos: http://pantip.com/topic/31024029


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

he was quick to clean his windshield. he should check his pants. ^^^^^


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> From the Dash cam thread:


Nice Ranger.


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

gti_matt said:


> That "ay ay ay ay ay!" guy hasn't been posted before, no. Not ever.


Just had a flashback of the original thread. I remember joking about finnish rally spectators. Lets see if I can find it.

EDIT: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3375403-The-worst-rally-corner-ever-(video)

That was 6 years ago? Ugh, time flies...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like he was looking for lumber....


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> Looks like he was looking for lumber....


honey the delivery from home depot is here.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Marcao said:


>





Chmeeee said:


> That Chevy just cruised right over that VW.
> 
> :wave:


"cruzed" haha! :laugh::laugh:

Good one!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Marcao said:


>













The latest Chevys have some serious issues. I think I recall is in order


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> From the Dash cam thread:












hoo boy...


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> The latest Chevys have some serious issues. I think I recall is in order


can it climb over bikes ? :laugh::wave:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> The latest Chevys have some serious issues. I think I recall is in order


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Florida - yesterday










Florida - today


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


the driver probably had a lil Captain in him


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


I see those Ace Endico trucks everywhere....always in the passing lane doing 50mph:banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Florida - today


All too common around here: http://tbo.com/news/crime/teen-boy-young-female-on-moped-die-in-tampa-hit-and-run-20131007/


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

spockcat said:


> All too common around here: http://tbo.com/news/crime/teen-boy-young-female-on-moped-die-in-tampa-hit-and-run-20131007/





tbo.com/news said:


> The impact, which caused an estimated $7,000 damage to the car and $7,500 damage to the moped, jettisoned Maddox and his passengers onto the road, troopers said.


$7500.00 damage to the MOPED? WTF, is it some kind of exotic? I don't even think they cost half that when NEW. 

Then again = Florida


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

florida moped

THREE on the bike?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

"Yep... that's the address. Now I'll just ease onto the accelerator pedal here as we do the smoothest parking job you've seen in yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhrrrrrssssss.......~~~~!!!! "


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


>


he must have been moving.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

and into the Colorado River


----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

^^ Poor GTO. The good news is another complete LS2 just showed up on the market ready for a swap.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Woman is "ok"

Plowed into the back, kind of amazing that she survived


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> he must have been moving.



Seriously! Those poles are damn strong. 99% of the time they take a hit and are still standing, the vehicles that hit them are torn in two. Maybe this one was rotting or had a weakness inside it.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Probably a repost. eh... maybe not





















> If you weren't already nervous when traveling behind a logging truck on the highway we're afraid these pictures might inspire some anxiety next time you spot one on the open road.P
> 
> Joseph Gale and his wife were driving in Fulton, Mississippi on Thursday* when a logging truck flipped over on the opposite side of the highway*. Before they knew it one of every driver's worst nightmares came true when one of the logs the truck had been carrying flew across the median and through the front windshield of their minivan.
> 
> Amazingly Gale escaped with only a broken arm while his wife received 29 stitches on her head. Thankfully the couple had dropped off their children a few minutes before the accident. Both are expected to make a full recovery and understandably consider themselves very lucky to have escaped with their lives.P


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Let's just lay the whole thing down "wall to wall"


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, so much for wishing we could create more square footage in the house


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

well at least he missed the pumps outside


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Roseburg Oregon


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Roadway... he's not on it.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

When there aren't any more parking spaces available.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> 'Don't do drugs!' Man with half a head explains how he got bizarre injury after crashing car while stoned
> Carlos 'Halfy' Rodriguez lost a large portion of his brain and skull after flying through his car's windscreen and landing on his head


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Miami driver nods off, does a 180 and gets arrested












> A sleepy Miami driver who nodded off behind the wheel Monday is lucky to be alive after he drove into a guardrail that impaled the full length of his car, just a foot away from where he sat, reports WSVN 7.
> 
> Alberto Leon, 36, told Florida Highway Patrol that he had been working long hours when he feel asleep while driving westbound on the Dolphin Expressway Monday afternoon. Watch the video above.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

harvey hopkins said:


>


not the r class!!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh... so you wanted the WIDE lane


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


>


Propaganda! 
He didn't get that from being stoned On bud 

I read the articles on the web
He was overdosed on Xanax drunk on malt liqueur 
And in a stolen car 

People who take Xanax everyday already killed half their brain


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Not one place but 2



> King City Oregon.When deputies arrived, they learned the driver, 93-year-old Jack O'Rourke was backing his 2012 Chevy Malibu out of his driveway when his shoe got wedged on the gas pedal and he accelerated into two mobile homes. The first was vacant and the second had one occupant who just missed getting hit while sitting in a chair.


the guy in the chair heard the first place getting hit and jumped up just in time for the come flying thru back end first. Just missed him










Came in and went out this one.


----------



## GuyInkagneto (Oct 13, 2013)

This happened in downtown Salt Lake City a few weeks ago. I still have no idea what caused the Subaru flip over.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Teens on the upper deck....... ducked.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

almost made it. lmao. ^^^^


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Seems to me if you are driving something that is this outsized... you'd look at the map of streets where you are going and be absolutely certain of bridge heights.

:screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> Teens on the upper deck....... ducked.


 Fixed


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Fixed




heh... (how did you do that?.... photoshop?)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Yikes...


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

GuyInkagneto said:


> This happened in downtown Salt Lake City a few weeks ago. I still have no idea what caused the Subaru flip over.


Must have had a VR6 swap...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Already added to the "That didn't take long C7" thread.

This one looked like it might have been wacky.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


hahaha i have seen that a couple of time before:laugh:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Chmeeee said:


> Yikes...




I believe both neede a change of underpants after that one.....


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

scirocconaut said:


> Propaganda!
> He didn't get that from being stoned On bud
> 
> I read the articles on the web
> ...


So that is my problem :laugh: Who needs illegal drugs when doctors are willing to prescribe anything :thumbup: I don't know how its possible to walk on that combo.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Already added to the "That didn't take long C7" thread.
> 
> This one looked like it might have been wacky.


did it fall off the lift?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> did it fall off the lift?


 Good question. At first I thought someone was cut out of it at the scene of the accident. Maybe you're right, and it was dropped off the lift, or damaged in transit.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

TaaT said:


>


"Live" rear axle.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Good question. At first I thought someone was cut out of it at the scene of the accident. Maybe you're right, and it was dropped off the lift, or damaged in transit.


if you look at the windsheild you can tell its been upside down. but the mirror and door on the passenger side look un touched.. which makes me think it just fell on its roof.. there are no slide marks either.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> if you look at the windsheild you can tell its been upside down. but the mirror and door on the passenger side look un touched.. which makes me think it just fell on its roof.. there are no slide marks either.


Looks like it may have slid underneath something.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Guess the car?


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Guess the car?


Lincoln LS?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

saron81 said:


> Lincoln LS?


Agreed.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Cadillac Catera?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

CRacer21 said:


> Cadillac Catera?


this


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Definitely not a Catera, the body lines don't add up. Lincoln LS looks like a match.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

gti_matt said:


> Agreed.


x4.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chmeeee said:


> Yikes...


Looks like lift off oversteer when he saw the cop. That mofo was booking in comparison to the other cars.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh... after you Alfonse.

Verrazano bridge


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

The Verrazano crunch (how the dump truck went across couple lanes... brakes malfunctioned)


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Crash continued over a 10 minute span in fog


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> did it fall off the lift?


looks like the jaws of life cut the rook off.



spockcat said:


>


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

heh....


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Lucky to be alive

Rail went up and over rather than thru


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

missed him by inches


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

geeze...


----------



## urbanrocketeer (Aug 17, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


>


The area rates to rent trucks from U-Haul, Penske, etc. must be astronomical.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SPECIAL EDITION! WONT LAST!! 2014 MODEL!!!!

Low mileage, too. 

http://wreckedcarsforsale.com/pages/auto/524ca402d8a81



>


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

So after all those impacts i would wonder if the bridge is still okay


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd hate to have this thing sliding toward me.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Guy loses control and goes in to guardrail



> Came around the corner, lost control, smashed head on into the rail and bent it all the way into the ditch.























> I was coming up on one of those turns going 42, and the speed limit was 45, but I managed to miss the caution sign that said slow down to 30. I took the turn going about 40, then right as I got around the turn the car started to wobble and jerk back and forth. I just lost complete control of it. I'm not sure what caused it to just go crazy and lose traction but as soon as it did it barreled for a ditch with a guard rail on the side. The rail was parallel to the road and as soon as I hit it, it came in through the front right side of the car, straight through the engine, straight through the glove box and the passenger seat, right through the back seat and out of the trunk, then it continued to slide along the rail for about 6 feet, and just came to a complete stop. I sat there for about 3 seconds in shock when I realized that the engine was smoking and I frantically threw the door open and had to slide under my seat belt because it wasn't unbuckling. Somebody who was driving by stopped and checked on me then called 911. I was just standing there with my hand on my head looking at my car spit-roasted on a guard rail without a single scratch on me.
> 
> 
> 
> The rail was about 3 inches from the driver seat and it's an absolute miracle that I'm alive and unscathed. If it was a few more inches closer I would be in two pieces right now.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

car thief trying to get away


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Gromel said:


> So after all those impacts i would wonder if the bridge is still okay


After a while they put up a crash bar well ahead of the bridge so vehicles hit that first rather than the bridge.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Pucker factor = 10.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Preppy said:


>


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boston


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Blunderbuss said:


> Oh... after you Alfonse.
> 
> Verrazano bridge


I'm surprised to see a tractor trailer in the cash lane, I was sure that most long haul drivers have EZ Pass if anything for the convenience factor alone. 


And yea, the trucks perched on overpasses >this< close to falling over, Pucker factor = INFINITY. Not too mention I would need new underwear, pants, seat... hell burn the entire cab


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

KeiCar said:


> I'm surprised to see a tractor trailer in the cash lane,


heh... yep. I was wondering that too. Until I realized a lot of these truckers already have trouble with reading bridge clearance signs. This one probably mistook the CASH lane to read CRASH lane.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

The driver was found nearby, drunk by the side of the road:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Lol ^ but if anyone's curious, that happened in the Boston area about a year ago, IIRC they were cases of printer ink or something like that.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> Lol ^ but if anyone's curious, that happened in the Boston area about a year ago, IIRC they were cases of printer ink or something like that.


Banksy -


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

welderdood said:


> Banksy -


Hah! My nig, always pushing boundries:thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

welderdood said:


> Banksy -


Hah! My nig, always pushing boundries:thumbup:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok... so it really doesn't drive on all surfaces


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

mitcompressor said:


>


Looks like the wife was about to take a shower when this happened.


----------



## 484 (Feb 10, 2011)

Barefoot_ said:


>


Is it just me or did that dump truck driver do one hell of a job minimizing damage? [See Video] He avoided all the small cars he would have obliterated, as well as the hard concrete barriers and columns that would have killed him, and hit the biggest freakin' crumple zone he could find.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

484 said:


> Is it just me or did that dump truck driver do one hell of a job minimizing damage? [See Video] He avoided all the small cars he would have obliterated, as well as the hard concrete barriers and columns that would have killed him, and hit the biggest freakin' crumple zone he could find.


yep... good point. He steered that sucker away from causing a lot of harm


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

No pics but driving to work a few weeks ago I noticed the rear axle of a tractor trailer on the side of the interstate up against a guardrail. About 50 yards away was a FedEx truck with piggy back trailers. The rear trailer had no axle. There was debris all over the road. If I had left my house 10 minutes earlier I would have become dead that morning.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Bodacious said:


>


sentra?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Literally did this


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKzk21s3SxM


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

corradoswapT said:


>


Stay high Cole, you can drive through it.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

does this count?


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

cant fxxxking believe the scooter with the little kid...
is this real life??
any more on this kid? 
seems the car ran over his head/shoulder...


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

Preppy said:


> Literally did this


Same same. That was hard to watch.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TopDown_ said:


> car thief trying to get away


People like him need to just be shot! :facepalm:


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

J.Owen said:


> Stay high Cole, you can drive through it.


Made me think of that, too :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

82Turbo930 said:


> People like him need to just be shot! :facepalm:


...and I'm sure his family was sent a bill for the bullets.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> seems the car ran over his head/shoulder...


no. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39C-okC3IHE


----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)

Thought planking died out in 2011 ...


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

local news today:




















> GRANTS PASS, OR (KPTV) -
> A semi hauling a large load of frozen strawberries crashed down an Interstate 5 embankment and flipped upside down in Grants Pass Thursday morning.
> 
> Police said the Freightliner truck pulling a semi-trailer was heading north near Milepost 58 at 1:06 a.m. when it traveled onto the right shoulder, hit the concrete guardrail and rolled off the freeway overpass.
> ...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Was there a traffic jam? :laugh:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Whacked...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

MikkiJayne said:


> Was there a traffic jam? :laugh:


----------



## dthquazi (Sep 15, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oNnB-4-A2t8

Worst wreck I have ever seen...

If the link doesn't work, it is the Pinetown semi crash that killed 27. Posting from my ipad won't let me put anything but a link to the mobile site.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Whacked...


Jesus.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dthquazi said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oNnB-4-A2t8
> 
> Worst wreck I have ever seen...
> 
> If the link doesn't work, it is the Pinetown semi crash that killed 27. Posting from my ipad won't let me put anything but a link to the mobile site.


Truck took out 4 vans and 2 cars. Pretty severe!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i dont have the actual vid though.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> i dont have the actual vid though.




CRAZY!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lucian1988 said:


> i dont have the actual vid though.


Exocet missile?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Surprised this hasn't been posted in here:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

....well.... it's got cars in it


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Exocet missile?


I'm pretty sure the video is sped up. Look how fast the lights are flashing.
Still a big impact though.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

corradoswapT said:


>


WTF??? WHY would you drive through a debris could like that??? What a moron. :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dcomiskey said:


> WTF??? WHY would you drive through a debris could like that??? What a moron. :screwy:


The vehicles behind you (who now can't see you because of the cloud) might still be moving too. As long as you can safely make it through without injuring someone, you are better off stopping beyond the debris cloud and in a safe location off to the side of the highway.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

spockcat said:


> The vehicles behind you (who now can't see you because of the cloud) might still be moving too. As long as you can safely make it through without injuring someone, you are better off stopping beyond the debris cloud and in a safe location off to the side of the highway.


But he was behind the cloud with plenty of time to stop before he went through it.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> cant fxxxking believe the scooter with the little kid...
> is this real life??
> any more on this kid?
> seems the car ran over his head/shoulder...


It was China or some other place in Asia. Nothing like that surprises me over there. Do a Google searhc of Chinese accident compilations and you'll swear off ever going there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dcomiskey said:


> But he was behind the cloud with plenty of time to stop before he went through it.


Shoulder got pretty narrow right where the truck starts to roll. And what kind of vehicle is the camera vehicle? Maybe a tractor trailer also and thus not be able to stop so quickly? If he stops he may obstruct the view of the accident of others behind him who then won't slow. Or obstruct emergency vehicles. And he will also not be able to drive away until everything is cleared. At least it seems like he stopped to help after the wreck.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

dcomiskey said:


> It was China or some other place in Asia. Nothing like that surprises me over there. Do a Google searhc of Chinese accident compilations and you'll swear off ever going there.


There's an absolutely horrific video out there (I'm not gonna search again for it since seeing it once was enough) of a toddler that wandered away from parents and out of a store or apartment into an alleyway and was hit by a box truck and subsequently run over several times and nobody saw or stopped to even try to pull the child out of the street.:screwy: Those that didn't hit the toddler just drove around the toddler like "it's not my problem".


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> At least it seems like he stopped to help after the wreck.



yep. He found the safest turnoff available, and stopped. He must have had the same First Responder training I have, which says, "A dead responder is not a helpful responder".


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

People make use of what they get over there. Not much different when you see people riding in the bed of pick up trucks here. Or god forbid, pets!! 
I've seen a family of 4 on scooters in Taiwan, quite often you'll find these antics in the countryside, outside of big cities. I've rented cars and driven there multiple times, a little scary at first, but it's not hard to get used to.


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> does this count?


I'm a boooaattt!!! I'm a boaattt

suuuck my diiiiickkk!!!

I'm a boaaattt!!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

TetsuoShima said:


> I'm a boooaattt!!! I'm a boaattt
> 
> suuuck my diiiiickkk!!!
> 
> I'm a boaaattt!!


That is not a boat, it is a ship.:wave:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

core5 said:


>


Fantastic. :laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

core5 said:


>





> Isn't that your car up there, with the rubber hippy daisy?


Fantastic. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vwtoys said:


> People make use of what they get over there. *Not much different when you see people riding in the bed of pick up trucks here.*


Floriduhh! We see that here all the time. I can't recall the last time I saw it in CT.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bwlupus (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

dcomiskey said:


> WTF??? WHY would you drive through a debris could like that??? What a moron. :screwy:


Why not. IIf he stopped b4 he would be hindering traffic, which in turn would hinder emergency vehicles. In the event of a large fire he would be trapped by cars behind him. The only moron here seems to be you...:thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Lucian1988 said:


> i dont have the actual vid though.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

gambit420s said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Had to look up the 130 mph toddler story. Thought it was the toddler going 130 mph. Turns out it was his father driving and the kid was in the car and survived. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...father-crashes-car-police-vehicle-130mph.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

_"Damn, what did he hit?"_ I thought to myself. 

http://www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch...e1s1&lotId=12720053&returnPage=SEARCH_RESULTS


























Could this be how it happened?
http://www.nj.com/union/index.ssf/2...suit_that_caused_police_cruiser_to_crash.html



> Another officer involved in the chase lost control of his cruiser and struck a utility pole on Hillside Avenue near Liberty Avenue, police said. The officer, William Blakey, was extricated from the wreckage by firefighters and taken to University Hospital in Newark where he was treated for minor injuries and released. The cruiser was total loss, police said.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Cassetrop said:


>


got that **** on camera...pulls away and leaves the scene :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

clutchrider said:


> got that **** on camera...pulls away and leaves the scene :banghead::facepalm:


Confused the hell outta me too


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

clutchrider said:


> got that **** on camera...pulls away and leaves the scene :banghead::facepalm:


You don't know that for a fact. He was still at the scene when the video ended. He might have stopped the video there and pulled over 100 ft up the road.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

What... what was the point? The cabby was being a douche (for possibly valid reasons, but you only can hold up traffic for so long before the crowd turns on you), and I guess they feared for themselves a bit, but... I suppose the biker incident gave them the "ok" to do something like that. This is a bit different. THere was no imminent harm from a single 60 year old man, and there were plenty of times to stop and think, and save the situation.

I hate people.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

OH MY GOD I HIT A CAR! Better put it in reverse and mash the throttle! HOLY **** AGAIN?!?!?! Better try forward again!


----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> What... what was the point? The cabby was being a douche (for possibly valid reasons, but you only can hold up traffic for so long before the crowd turns on you), and I guess they feared for themselves a bit, but... I suppose the biker incident gave them the "ok" to do something like that. This is a bit different. THere was no imminent harm from a single 60 year old man, and there were plenty of times to stop and think, and save the situation.
> 
> I hate people.


how is the Cabby being a douche the person smashed in to his car then refused to pull over and kept attempting to run until he retrieved a tool to smash the window and prevent them from fleeing. He appeared to be fully within his rights.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Driver should have just done a u turn and went around the block.

That said who should be held responsible for all the damage? I say the taxi driver.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GTIanz said:


> Driver should have just done a u turn and went around the block.
> 
> That said who should be held responsible for all the damage? I say the taxi driver.


Why? The person trying to pull the hit and run is committing a felony, the taxi driver should be able to use any means needed to stop that felony from being committed. At least that is how it is around here.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

ketamine1 said:


> how is the Cabby being a douche the person smashed in to his car then refused to pull over and kept attempting to run until he retrieved a tool to smash the window and prevent them from fleeing. He appeared to be fully within his rights.


Oh, I watched it on mobile, so I didn't read any description. Is that what was said?

Either way, take his plate and take pictures if you have a camera, you know, since he's held up and all. Call the police. In that case, the driver got what he/she deserved, minus a little collateral damage.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

well good. The 27 year old female driver got busted for no insurance and no driver's license

guy going out the door almost bought it


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

My buddy sent me these from an accident in CT. 

VW vs house.

House owns VW.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

If hittin' it once feels good, might as well do it again.


driver arrested for dui and other charges


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

2.0T_Convert said:


> My buddy sent me these from an accident in CT.
> 
> VW vs house.
> 
> House owns VW.


How fast was your friend going?

Sent from Ecto1


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> What... what was the point? The cabby was being a douche (for possibly valid reasons, but you only can hold up traffic for so long before the crowd turns on you), and I guess they feared for themselves a bit, but... I suppose the biker incident gave them the "ok" to do something like that. This is a bit different. THere was no imminent harm from a single 60 year old man, and there were plenty of times to stop and think, and save the situation.
> 
> I hate people.


really the fear issue again? GTFO They hit hit three other cars too, Id want to punch that fool in the face too.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

:what: cot dayum


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> Driver should have just done a u turn and went around the block.
> 
> That said who should be held responsible for all the damage? I say the taxi driver.





NeverEnoughCars said:


> Why? The person trying to pull the hit and run is committing a felony, the taxi driver should be able to use any means needed to stop that felony from being committed. At least that is how it is around here.


I saw no previous accident in the video - Just a posturing old man. Neither the Taxi or the Murano look damaged in any way. Taxi driver road rage?

The hit and run appears to take place after the taxi driver went postal.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GTIanz said:


> I saw no previous accident in the video - Just a posturing old man. Neither the Taxi or the Murano look damaged in any way. Taxi driver road rage?
> 
> The hit and run appears to take place after the taxi driver went postal.


Maybe if you actually read the description of the video on YouTube, you would not make such poor ASSumptions.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Slowkums said:


> :what: cot dayum


Holy sh*t. What was that guy doing? Everyone had slowed down for the finish and he flew in at 200mph. Quick reflexes by that corner worker. Amazing everyone survived.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

GTIanz said:


> I saw no previous accident in the video - Just a posturing old man. Neither the Taxi or the Murano look damaged in any way. Taxi driver road rage?
> 
> The hit and run appears to take place after the taxi driver went postal.


The Murano had obvious front damage when the video starts.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Maybe if you actually read the description of the video on YouTube, you would not make such poor ASSumptions.


I watched the video on mobile, so therefore I didn't read any description either. If you read back, you'll see I had the same question. What was that about ASSumptions?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Preppy said:


>



Old picture is old, but I still want to know the backstory on it.... How the hell does the entire motor get removed from the car, and remain pretty much perfectly intact. Talk about an Oh-Sh*t moment for the owner of that Porsche


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Old picture is old, but I still want to know the backstory on it.... How the hell does the entire motor get removed from the car, and remain pretty much perfectly intact. Talk about an Oh-Sh*t moment for the owner of that Porsche


Maybe the engine was cargo?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Maybe the engine was cargo?


Functional cargo, anyhow.











How does it separate in one piece? 
Easy, enough force... it's a pretty solid block of metal back there, and it separated at the transmission - so most of the hard connecting bits were still on the car (not including the mounts).


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> I watched the video on mobile, so therefore I didn't read any description either. If you read back, you'll see I had the same question. What was that about ASSumptions?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


I watched the video on mobile too, it still shows the video description on the YouTube mobile site..
I guess people just like to make ASSumptions based on video alone, even if those ASSumptions are wrong just from the video as well..


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I watched the video on mobile too, it still shows the video description on the YouTube mobile site..
> I guess people just like to make ASSumptions based on video alone, even if those ASSumptions are wrong just from the video as well..


I use the app. Goes right into the video if it's in landscape. EDIT: I lied. The new tapatalk has its own player, I never saw YouTube at all, so no description. 

Do you need to drag this out further or are you done? 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

That is really sad.

-GP


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

kowabonga said:


>


Now that was funny!


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

oh... hi.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

oof


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

texting... hits a fence


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

R8 driver survived


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


> R8 driver survived


Oldie, IIRC, the driver lost a leg or something.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>


Wow. How does somebody wreck a jet ski like that?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Texas. This summer


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

yikes


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Austin Healy gets slippery, crosses the line and takes out motorcyclists


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> I use the app. Goes right into the video if it's in landscape. EDIT: I lied. The new tapatalk has its own player, I never saw YouTube at all, so no description.
> 
> Do you need to drag this out further or are you done?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Click on "neverenoughcars" user name. Select view profile. On the corresponding page select "add to ignore list". Never have to deal with the trolling tosser again.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

secure your load. Timber slides into doctor's car.

She's ok ... no passengers


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Secure your load. v.2

10 foot water pipe


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Terandyne said:


> Texas. This summer.



White pickup sees **** happening juuust as he's at the exit ramp, cuts right and NOPE's out of there. :laugh::sly:

SUV (Escalade?) who was already past the exit pulls over to the side, does NOT get out to help...

Third vehicle sees **** happening ahead, does NOT take the exit, pulls up behind the SUV, gets out... and then strolls casually across the lanes :what: before deciding to pick up the pace and run towards the crashed truck cab.

SUV then thinks "somebody else's problem", and does a U-turn to leave.

Only one of those people didn't exhibit Bystander Effect.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

bro_brah said:


> Wow. How does somebody wreck a jet ski like that?


The sign says "Clean out that shed - store it here." Looks like somebody took it too literally.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

lucky driver


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Give me a moment to bark my car


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GTIanz said:


> Click on "neverenoughcars" user name. Select view profile. On the corresponding page select "add to ignore list". Never have to deal with the trolling tosser again.



There was visible damage to the SUV at the start of the video. It is not my fault people do not take the time to actually use their brains before posting idiotic questions/statements..


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

surefooted said:


> How fast was your friend going?
> 
> Sent from Ecto1


Ha.

A bit late in reply but my buddy is a free time given fighter fighter so he was dispatched there as part of the general 911 call rollout. No idea how fast the guy was going but it was fast enough to get air when jumping the curb and the interesting bit is the driver was still able to walk away with minor injuries.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

> The driver of the Baldor Foods, Inc. truck told bystanders he “didn’t see nothing” as he put the truck in reverse, crushing the hood of the extremely streamlined FF model. Fortunately, nobody appeared to be hurt physically.
> 
> And, in case you were wondering who was behind the wheel of the Ferrari, it wasn’t the owner, but a paid driver. Hopefully both gentlemen can smooth things over with their bosses.
> Read more at http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b42_1383692132#3SZLb9p9b2DhRZvR.99


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

http://imgur.com/gallery/XIPN8xg


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

C-C-C-C-C-C-COMBOOOooo...


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

lol holy **** that must of felt like you're in a washing machine


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

http://imgur.com/gallery/oAfbXRx


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

^ heh


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

GTIanz said:


> Click on "neverenoughcars" user name. Select view profile. On the corresponding page select "add to ignore list". Never have to deal with the trolling tosser again.


:thumbup: thanks, didn't realize he was a known "one of those" 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> :thumbup: thanks, didn't realize he was a known "one of those"
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Maybe because I am not "one of those"..
I have been a member on this forum for over 10 years. I am not here to troll, I just do not understand how people can watch a video which show front end damage from the beginning and then try to claim there was none..


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

^ almost made it :laugh:


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Honey... 

Kids are home


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

he lived


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

^^^^ person in striped shirt just stares at the person thrown from the car and does nothing?:screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> ^^^^ person in striped shirt just stares at the person thrown from the car and does nothing?:screwy:



What is she supposed to do? Especially if she doesn't know any first aid, cpr or other emt stuff?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

On todays local news, this truck flipped on a flat, straight road.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## eluwak (Mar 19, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


>


Holy **** I feel so bad for whoever was in that red car


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


>


Wow, their reaction said everything you need to know about the red car occupants.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

oh my god that's disturbing. there's not a damn thing they could have done to prevent that. Bam, dead.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

WOW 10 trucked piggypacked like that, I've seen that done here before but never to that amount. Crazy.





Hand Cannon said:


>


If he intended on aiming for the window, well job well done then:thumbup:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Probably a repost but certainly whacked


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

LC6X said:


> On todays local news, this truck flipped on a flat, straight road.


I got my money on the crane's arm being too high for that underpass, and it torqued the trailer over.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Slowkums said:


> I got my money on the crane's arm being too high for that underpass, and it torqued the trailer over.


My thoughts exactly :thumbup:


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

core5 said:


> http://imgur.com/gallery/XIPN8xg


Good Lord. Was that guy hauling a bunch of Weeble Wobbles?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

seminole_kev said:


> Good Lord. Was that guy hauling a bunch of Weeble Wobbles?


No way, if he had weeble wobbles, he wouldn't have fallen down...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

seminole_kev said:


> Good Lord. Was that guy hauling a bunch of Weeble Wobbles?


I think he/she had his foot on the accelerator after the first impact.


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

trbochrg said:


> No way, if he had weeble wobbles, he wouldn't have fallen down...


 This man gets it.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

he survived


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> WOW 10 trucked piggypacked like that, I've seen that done here before but never to that amount. Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

spockcat said:


> What is she supposed to do? Especially if she doesn't know any first aid, cpr or other emt stuff?


I would think at least see if the person is conscious.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Worst car thief ever.






Skip to 1:45 for the highlights.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^
And he stuck the landing!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> And he stuck the landing!


After the video ends the kid makes it 2 more blocks, hit an oncoming car and disables the SUV into a tree. Then gets arrested. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sump said:


> After the video ends the kid makes it 2 more blocks, hit an oncoming car and disables the SUV into a tree. Then gets arrested. :laugh:


I was referring to the VW on the roof picture. Your video (a repost from page 131) just happened to get between my post and the picture post by lil thumper.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

> giant truck smashed into the wall of his establishment in Changwu County, western China's Shaanxi Province. The restaurant owner was standing on the doorstep. He says: "I saw a lorry driving towards me at high speed. I was frozen there until it beeped and I jumped aside to escape death." The lorry smashed into the wall of the restaurant, injuring five people inside. Afterwards the driver said that he had been forced to change direction suddenly to avoid a vehicle coming from the opposite direction.


----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

surefooted said:


> Wow, their reaction said everything you need to know about the red car occupants.


Dayyum. Those poor bastards in the red car did nothing wrong and got obliterated. This is exactly why traffic crashes should be treated as criminal matters. The driver of that Suv deserves to be put in jail for life or a firing squad.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess they didn't have much of a wait for the aid car.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Sump said:


> Worst car thief ever.
> 
> Skip to 1:45 for the highlights.


Oof, that SRX looks like it still has the car lot year sticker in the window, too.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

It's the usual idiotic shenanigans played out on the open road


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ both of those drivers are idiots.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Red Lights?

More than just a conceptual whimsy


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Red Lights?
> 
> More than just a conceptual whimsy


There are a few of those where it looks like they just said "Fug it. We're having this accident, even though I could stop in time".


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Heads up!~!

starts aroung :20


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Red Lights?
> 
> More than just a conceptual whimsy


As I was watching this my gf said wow this isnt even Russia.:sly:


----------



## thedevilsequal (Mar 23, 2007)

BumpSteer said:


>


Anyone else wonder about the jetski?


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

thedevilsequal said:


> Anyone else wonder about the jetski?


When you sign a one year lease at the trailer park you usually get one for the front yard.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Go to :30 to start


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

BumpSteer said:


> Go to :30 to start




This thrilling example was a result of a Nevada DOT sign truck STOPPED in the middle lane. You can see the tractor trailer at the very beginning of the clip as he is passed.
Brake lights come on ahead and the semi driver gets all crossed up.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I suspect it also had something to do with that truck pulling a really light, unloaded trailer. There 
are are "Bobtail Proportioning Valves" which vary the front/rear brake bias when 
a truck has a trailer (more rear bias) versus with no trailer (bobtailing). 
In this case the air lines to the trailer were hooked up causing rear brake bias, but 
the trailer is so light, that when he jabbed on the brakes, the rears locked up immediately.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


>


"I was frozen there until he beeped. then I jumped aside to escape certain death"

no kiddin'


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

lil' thumper said:


>


I'd love to see the trajectory he took to get to that position

Probably gave a new perspective on "catching air"


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

surefooted said:


> Wow, their reaction said everything you need to know about the red car occupants.


Reading some of the YT comments ... another batch of *******s coming our way.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

1st day on the job as a bus driver.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

kasbah said:


> It's the usual idiotic shenanigans played out on the open road


Looks like they compounded their moronic "driving" characteristics.

Yikes


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

I always liked this one.

Wow... that thing is moving.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Good Lord...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

What in the world?


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> 1st day on the job as a bus driver.


is that a bussss? or train?


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Well so much for the sturdiness of the "garage"


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Richard Directo said:


> Well so much for the sturdiness of the "garage"


Jazz blue!

:thumbup:


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Jazz blue!
> 
> :thumbup:


Jazz blue right through that stop sign.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


> What in the world?


That looked a bit too much like some sort of a deliberate attempt at suicide on the part of the driver...waaay to "aimed" at the truck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> That looked a bit too much like some sort of a deliberate attempt at suicide on the part of the driver...waaay to "aimed" at the truck.


Or he drifted off to sleep. I think that is a common theme in many of these videos where the vehicle in front slowly goes off the road or into oncoming traffic. Especially in parts of Russia where the distances are probably quite long and somewhat boring.


----------



## Firepower (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

it's a big coal truck coming right thru


----------



## mikIIVr6 (Dec 12, 2007)

cray


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a bus


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Pretty darn close


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

So I guess you aren't ready for that driving test after all.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Well the sign did say don't park there


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Let's hit some pumpkins. Oooof... try not to hit that stone chimney. Too late. Hard hit


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Trash truck trashes house


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Thats putting it lightly.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Thats putting it lightly.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Thats putting it lightly.





KeiCar said:


> Thats putting it lightly.


A Double post 25 minutes apart!!!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Lower it


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

:35


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Drunk driver denies it was her and then sez she would pull a voodoo curse on the trooper. 10th driver's license suspension for her

Surveillance camera doesn't lie.

40 foot drop "I don't care about the truck driver. He didn't die" (her words)


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> Drunk driver denies it was her and then sez she would pull a voodoo curse on the trooper. 10th driver's license suspension for her
> 
> Surveillance camera doesn't lie.
> 
> 40 foot drop "I don't care about the truck driver. He didn't die" (her words)


wow


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Almost an accident.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


> :35


Kind of a delicate lil' dance there


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Well at least he didn't hit the door area


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

era of no seatbelts.

passenger whacks the windshield


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Almost an accident.


Wheeeeeee...!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Drive it like you stole it

(actually he did)

stole the car... didn't get far


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Expensive Whack


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope that motorcycle is called 100% at fault.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Barefoot_ said:


> Wheeeeeee...!


exactly what i was thinking when i saw that lol


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Spoke wheels bite the dust


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

The joke?

It's HIS house


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Catchin' air












> A couple had a rude awakening after an out-of-control car 'flew 80ft through the air' and into their upstairs bedroom as they slept.
> 
> The home-owners were asleep in the early hours of September 16 when the silver coloured Lexus took flight, completely destroying one side of the property in Epsom, Surrey.
> 
> ...


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

"_mounted a parked Audi"_


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


car from F&F: tokyo drift?









same color, same wheels, same veilside body kit. Saw an article saying it was up for sale recently.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Massive Attack said:


> The joke?
> 
> It's HIS house


What a horrifically boring/ugly house. I think they improved it.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

That Cutlass sure sliced through that house.

-GP


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Green Panzer said:


> That Cutlass sure sliced through that house.
> 
> -GP


ga ha ha ... I finally got it.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

The Pursuit of Perfection....just got derailed












> A speeding car crashed into a house in Kent, killing the driver, just missing a woman inside and causing structural damage that left her home uninhabitable.
> 
> Police say the car went 30 feet into the structure about 12:30 a.m. Thursday, stopping inside the living room. The driver, a 24-year-old Kent man, died at the scene.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Oz (May 24, 2013)

kowabonga said:


> Looks like they compounded their moronic "driving" characteristics.
> 
> Yikes



thank god the white car got damaged. he almost completely ****ed over that guy in the camry


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess they didn't wanna wait to be seated


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> I guess they didn't wanna wait to be seated


Resturant?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, Snap~!!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Follow up shot to the bunch-a-trucks


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Tippy teeter totter


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Mackinac Bridge


----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Powderkeg said:


> Spoke wheels bite the dust


They sure dress nice for a car crash!lol


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Powderkeg said:


> Mackinac Bridge


Holy smoke! 100 foot drop if he would've gone off in the middle. Then 50° water .....lucky no injuries.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

This driver and their kid were inches away from dying in this cold mountain river when they flipped off the side if the road. The white thing is a roof box and rack that tore off the car.

http://instagram.com/p/gy-gh6iyrR/


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

She got out ok


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

apologies if this has been shown before


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Tampa


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^
must be a skate boarder.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And he walked away!


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Massive Attack said:


> The joke?
> 
> It's HIS house



Just trying to save a little on his car insurance by combining his home and auto


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

spockcat said:


> And he walked away!


And so casually too...

-GP


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate these S.O.B.'s that throw rocks

I 90 in washington state today


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

He left 'em a calling card


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> must be a skate boarder.


18 wheeler slappys? :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

oof!


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Somewhere in there is a convenience store


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New sport: Demolition Derby Drag Racing


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

spockcat said:


> New sport: Demolition Derby Drag Racing


I bet their sister is going to be pissed at the 50/50 fault...


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Runaway truck


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


I really hope there was no one in that car...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

surefooted said:


> I bet their sister is going to be pissed at the 50/50 fault...


:laugh:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

HAHAHA.. truck runs into an insurance agency!

and the tow truck is funny as well




Massive Attack said:


> Runaway truck


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> He left 'em a calling card


Help identify this car part to solve this hit and run!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Can opener...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

awwww, damn


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Trucks just wanna come in to get warm


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Texas Canton City


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh... hi.

I'd like the truth


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Geeze


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hide yo wife! Hide yo kids! cause trucks crashin' into eerthing!


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> I hate these S.O.B.'s that throw rocks
> 
> I 90 in washington state today


was that your car?


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

It's a school in North Dakota


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey... He's in the bike lane


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

He shoulda rung the bell first


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

> --
> Incredibly, three people suffered only minor injuries Tuesday morning when a tractor-trailer crushed their Honda Civic and dragged it several hundred feet on I-4, the Florida Highway Patrol said.
> 
> According to troopers, Armando Jonesia, 24, of Tampa lost control of his 1999 Civic near the Kathleen Road overpass and struck the left rear of the semi truck. The Civic deflected back across the highway, spun and got caught under the unloaded trailer.
> ...


Lakeland, Fl OCt 8/ 2013


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Van is crushed. moderate injuries



> (Springfield, MO) -- Dozens of bags of onions were spread along the median of I-44 near Willard Thursday afternoon.
> 
> According to the Highway Patrol, Wesley Thornton, 22, of Willard, tried to change lanes but ended up running into a semi truck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Semi crushes your car?

You walk away





















> CHESTERTON, Ind. (CBS) — A Chesterton man was able to walk away from a frightening accident on Interstate 80 on Thursday morning, after his vehicle was crushed by a semi-trailer.
> 
> The semi, which was pulling a trailer loaded with steel coils, was in the far right lane of westbound I-80, when it suddenly veered into the far left lane, crushing a Chrysler minivan driven by Billy Ralph, 32, of Chesterton.
> 
> After impact, both vehicles came to rest against the median barrier wall, with the van underneath the trailer, police said.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

This is just really bad

Didn't walk away from this one




























That thing really travelled to get that far up on top of the cab


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

Something is def. fishy there... To get that far up and over the tongue someone had to have been operating the loader... There is no way a hard stop would allow it to just drive up the tongue... Specially without damaging the tongue at all..


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Cameron1152 said:


> Something is def. fishy there... To get that far up and over the tongue someone had to have been operating the loader... There is no way a hard stop would allow it to just drive up the tongue... Specially without damaging the tongue at all..


well.... here is the report



> Clarksville, TN – On January 12th, 2013, around 4;00pm, a 66 year old man was driving north on Frosty Morn Drive hauling a front end loader on a flatbed trailer.
> For an unknown reason, the loader shifted forward on the flatbed and continued until it came to rest on the cab of the tractor. The 66 year old driver was trapped inside and died at the scene from his injuries.


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

He must of been going pretty fast then.. I mean look at the tongue and imagine the force it would take to get that extremely heavy tractor OVER the tongue without bending or damaging the tongue in any way.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Cameron1152 said:


> He must of been going pretty fast then.. I mean look at the tongue and imagine the force it would take to get that extremely heavy tractor OVER the tongue without bending or damaging the tongue in any way.


Sometimes it seems like steel on steel is slick as ice. I'm wondering if the tires of the front loader engaged with the drive wheels of the semi and got pulled forward. Kind of a mess. It seems the chains were undersized or poorly utilized and snapped?


----------



## jimmy_wheels (Oct 25, 2002)

I thought the wacky traffic accidents would imply that the accidents be silly/funny. These pics are horrible and sad and bum me out.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

oh... sorry. Sometimes they are whacked out.... and sometimes just whacked.

In any case, here:

I thought this was rather humorous.

http://g.api.no/obscura/API/image/r...3295/archive/03401/PTM_9515_copy_3401174a.JPG


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe he just wanted to get stoned


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it's hilarious how well the BMW held up to the hit compared to the 3500. I would hope if I decided to jump through a ditch in my $60,000 dually it could do it, however, a BMW? Nope, damn near totaled. :laugh:

Truck wasn't going anywhere, whereas the BMW looked like it could leave if it needed to, crazy.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Dallas












> A handcuffed suspect somehow managed to get in the driver's seat of a Dallas police car and started to drive away, but not before he lost control and crashed into an Oak Cliff home, police said.
> 
> The squad car nearly destroyed the one-story frame house at 300 W. Pembroke Ave. in Oak Cliff.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Maybe he just wanted to get stoned


Looks like a movie / amusement park set up to me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

K.Lagan said:


> Looks like a movie / amusement park set up to me.


Except that it is a real store. 

http://www.coolponds.com/


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Except that it is a real store.
> 
> http://www.coolponds.com/


Real store indeed, but still a set up.

http://dunedin.patch.com/groups/politics-and-elections/p/officials-lose-their-cool-over-pond-stunt

The picture looks pretty recent and I couldn't imagine that police forces there still drove those old CVs.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

That was at the Swiss border





















> A speeding car crashed into a Swiss border barrier and then flew 45 metres over the top of a building before crash-landing the other side.
> The driver survived the dramatic collision on the Swiss-French border and suffered only a minor hand injury.
> The Audi sedan spiralled out of control after smashing into the roadside barrier.
> 
> ...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Nothing quite like wreckin' your ride on the way home from a classic car show


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Driver control

It would help if he got some


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

kasbah said:


> Driver control
> 
> It would help if he got some


"Let me see you bounce right to left and let your shoulder lean"


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

efrie said:


> I think it's hilarious how well the BMW held up to the hit compared to the 3500. I would hope if I decided to jump through a ditch in my $60,000 dually it could do it, however, a BMW? Nope, damn near totaled. :laugh:
> 
> Truck wasn't going anywhere, whereas the BMW looked like it could leave if it needed to, crazy.


Crazy is the sh!t stains all down his pants as he crawls over the barbed wire topped fence. Must be some good stuff that bath salt.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

kasbah said:


> Driver control
> 
> It would help if he got some


Oh, hey. It's a Teutonic Trifecta!

Maybe he was pissed he wasn't a member.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

15 year old female. Can't sort out brake or accelerator pedal.

Plows her BMW UNDER the pickup. 5 cars later.












> The past weekend was disastrous for a 15-year old from New Hartford, N.Y. after somehow managing to trash no less than 5 cars in a mall's parking lot.
> 
> The female driver managed to crash into a moving Honda whilst driving inside the parking lot. After that chaos emerged. The girl panicked and pressed the acceleration pedal instead of the brake and crashed into a pick-up.
> 
> ...


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

That's clearly a Mazda 3. If you're goint to go through the trouble of identifying specific cars... get it right. It's spelled out right on the rear of the car.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

ALMOST totaled? Damn near every window and body panel is broken or damaged, not to mention the frame.

And I don't understand the "flight" response. You're not going to get anywhere, and even if you do, it's not like the car magically becomes not-yours.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Pole vaulting Mazda style


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Richard Directo said:


> Pole vaulting Mazda style


:sly:


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

Richard Directo said:


> Pole vaulting Mazda style


That's a Pontiac.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Richard Directo said:


> Pole vaulting Mazda style\


Mazda style?


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Heh... ok.. so I don't know Pontiacs (except for back in the 50's and 60's)

Back to the whack...

Officer very lucky.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

JJS119 said:


> :facepalm:


what the hell.... ?

took 30 seconds to focus. 

breaks the car in half? I don't even..


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

$55,000 mistake at dealer "off road" exhibit


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The roof pillars area apparently quite strong... with the d pillar severed, noting really holds the trunk in place, pulling that direction. The roof is wedged under the bridge support, pushing down on the car below. They probably would have done better to pull the truck itself forward. They should then pull the roof off, not damaging the bridge, hopefully. 

EDIT: I've wondered, in those offroad demos, if a vehicle gets damaged like that., who is at fault? I'd probably want to sign a waiver before going on there 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Just Blazin' his own trail. Syracuse


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

He took "get me to the church on time" a little too literally.

Baptist Church in Fort Worth


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> He took "get me to the church on time" a little too literally.
> 
> Baptist Church in Fort Worth


Saved by donuts



> The SUV crashed right through the spot where a caretaker is usually sleeping, but his trip to the donut shop may have saved his life.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm a gonna just aim for that big thing over there yonder


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Hotlanta area

SUVs pack a punch evidently


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Like said already, the pillars for the roof support to the trunk / rear quarter area is severed. Most of the rigidity in a modern unibody car (no frame) is because of the passenger area and the pillars. Once you sever those, really all that's holding the car together is the thin sheetmetal of the floor. Also the fact that the strongest structure on the car is wedged between another car, and a 3ft steel beam made it impossible to pull out that way.. They would have to back the truck up a bit to release it from being wedged, then try to pull it down



Hand Cannon said:


> what the hell.... ?
> 
> took 30 seconds to focus.
> 
> breaks the car in half? I don't even..


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

JJS119 said:


> :facepalm:


Why would they not at least let the air out of the trucks tires and try to un-wedge it from the bridge. The cable would have done more had it been connected to the car in the middle somewhere as well.

We have had numerous trucks get stuck under the railroad bridge in downtown Milford, the first thing they do is let out the air from the tires and pull it out.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

19 years old girl died...the police found a picture of the speedometer in her phone that she took just before the crash: 170 km/h (106 mph)


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Doris.... I don't think we're goin' skiing today.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Heard a crash, looked out window, seen this.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Jesarray said:


>


Price just reduced


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Surf Green said:


>


/thread :laugh:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

I wonder why the fence is missing










oh right


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi flyin'


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Damn.... that hi test packs a wallop !


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Holy Smoke


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

brazil, badly injured, but not dead. One leg and both arms broken, lady is 67y.

video :

http://g1.globo.com/pr/norte-noroes...z-mulher-atropelada-em-calcada-no-parana.html


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't pay that much attention to the title. Fairly mild


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Well that went better than expected.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Drunk as a skunk


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

more lunacy

start at :52... otherwise it's really boring


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Whoa.. minor injuries


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Tight fit


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Truckin'


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Starts at 45 or so.

ignore the commentary


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Sump said:


> Well that went better than expected.


Except for the other person who is ejected...



lil' thumper said:


> more lunacy
> 
> start at :52... otherwise it's really boring


I think that happened sometime after the last supper. :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Charlie... when I said let's get this thing unloaded in record time... I didn't mean this fast.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

kasbah said:


> Charlie... when I said let's get this thing unloaded in record time... I didn't mean this fast.


He's gonna have on helluva case of whiplash...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sump said:


> Well that went better than expected.


Do you have a link to the video?



surefooted said:


> Except for the other person who is ejected...


I watched that .gif about 10 times and didn't see anybody fly out of the car. 

That is one lucky dude though. He could be a spokesman for Lada, stating Lada saved his life. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JJS119 said:


> Do you have a link to the video?
> 
> I watched that .gif about 10 times and didn't see anybody fly out of the car.
> 
> That is one lucky dude though. He could be a spokesman for Lada, stating Lada saved his life. :laugh:


Link to video: http://autozoo.ru/?p=43326

I believe there were two people in the car but according to info I saw online neither were ejected.

PS: I've also seen somewhere that next to the Kalashnikov, the Lada is Russia's second deadliest weapon.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Link to video: http://autozoo.ru/?p=43326
> 
> I believe there were two people in the car but according to info I saw online neither were ejected.
> 
> PS: I've also seen somewhere that next to the Kalashnikov, the Lada is Russia's second deadliest weapon.


Wow.  It is much more violent watching the video and you can see that two people are in the car. I think that one of them might be trapped in the car and the guy who comes out of the car is the passenger. I don't see anybody getting thrown from the car.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Lanes narrow


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Man... that was a long way down.

Oregon


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Foster homes needed












> The shelter had just undergone extensive renovations.
> 
> It’s now seeking donations for repair costs and needs foster homes for the 25-animals, mostly dogs, which were in the building at the time.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

"Flow-thru" ventilation.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

That's a long way down. Some 65 feet.

Portland Oregon


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Man... that was a long way down.
> 
> Oregon


this happened 20minutes from my house... The people on the bus were exchange students and didn't speak english. There were a LOT of injuries some deaths. Driver got charged with manslaughter (several counts) reckless driving and a lot of other stuff. He knew his bus wasn't prepared for the conditions and continued to speed down the hill (even during dry conditions its a 6% grade and a lot of wrecks happen there.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Somehow I never get tired of these kind of shots


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Reading road signs. It might reduce your insurance premiums


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

I always do like the sudden stops to park the car


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


Almost made it.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

330iZHP said:


>


Is that...couldn't be...is it?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

RIP Paul Walker. Man I hope it was the impact that killed them, not the fire. Sad story.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Cameron1152 said:


> this happened 20minutes from my house... The people on the bus were exchange students and didn't speak english. There were a LOT of injuries some deaths. Driver got charged with manslaughter (several counts) reckless driving and a lot of other stuff. He knew his bus wasn't prepared for the conditions and continued to speed down the hill (even during dry conditions its a 6% grade and a lot of wrecks happen there.


Were they on a school trip? Where were the exchange students from?


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

bizybyker said:


> RIP Paul Walker. Man I hope it was the impact that killed them, not the fire. Sad story.


x2.. its a sad thing to think about if it wasn't for him and his movies i don't think the car population would be as big as it is today.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Bottoms up


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

well that took some driving skill 

:screwy:

:25 is when 

A. Falls asleep
B. Looks at his phone
C. Forgets where he's at


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Looked like lift throttle oversteer on a slick decreasing radius offramp.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Daemon42 said:


> Looked like lift throttle oversteer on a slick decreasing radius offramp.


I agree.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Flash freezing caused a 65 car crash yesterday in Worcester, MA.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Chmeeee said:


> Flash freezing caused a 65 car crash yesterday in Worcester, MA.


This road sucks when its dry and 70 out.


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

Saw this today.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


>


Anyone who has ever been crazy enough to drive on rural roads in India knows to FEAR the "goods carriers." They are typically way overloaded (weight and top-wise), drivers are untrained and very often drunk, and will win in a collision with a car any time.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

This is why you stop for red lights:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

core5 said:


> This is why you stop for red lights:



American Traffic Solutions creates a new solution for red light runners.


----------



## Gutling (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol instant karma ^. Honestly had I been there, I have a terrible imagination and would have thought this is it, demons coming forth from the ground, time to go.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

I gotta go, Hon... I'm double parked


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

That's odd. I could swear I'm hearing police sirens


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)

90% of the wrecks on here make me think of the carmageddon mod.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh... Hi.. the school gym... Just in time for P.E. class


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

yikes


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

http://www.10news.com/news/vehicle-slams-into-carport-in-alpine-knocking-roof-down12032013


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

bro_brah said:


> 90% of the wrecks on here make me think of the carmageddon mod.


Solid 5 minutes of LOL right there.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

> Police said an elderly woman driving a Mercedes-Benz at speeds of up to 80 mph west on Pine Street rear-ended the minivan while it was stopped at a light at Gough Street just before 7 a.m. The impact caused both vehicles to roll over.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

spockcat said:


> American Traffic Solutions creates a new solution for red light runners.


:laugh: saved a life there!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> The guard rail just misses every family member in the car.


Sydney crash


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> A bus driver in Holland was concerned that he wouldn’t make it round a tight turn so he got out to have a look.
> Unfortunately he left the brakes off but luckily the bus was empty.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

...and we're backing out of the driveway.

Whoops


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Turns left while looking right


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

expensive lesson


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

minor injuries


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Fiat chief exec Sergio Marchionne owns this Ferrari which he was driving in Switzerland when the car in front of him slammed on its brakes.
> Marchionne rear-ended the Renault which launched the Ferrari over the crash barrier.
> No-one was hurt and since Fiat owns Ferrari, he presumably got it fixed for free.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

^
What's the point of having brakes so powerful if they can't bring you to a stop faster then a Renault. Wonder if he was tailgating...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Two rails right thru the windshield. Driver escaped serious injury. She took out about 75 feet of railing


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Poland


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey.. there's nothing in the Home Owner's Association contract that says I can't use this for a moorage spot


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

School bus driver lost control of his empty bus


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


>


hilarious


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Deer chopped in half; lots of blood; maybe NSFW


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Left the keys in the ignition and the kids in the car.

The result?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

lil' thumper said:


> hilarious



Where?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> Where?














> Fiat chief exec Sergio Marchionne owns this Ferrari which he was driving in Switzerland when the car in front of him slammed on its brakes.
> Marchionne rear-ended the Renault which launched the Ferrari over the crash barrier.
> No-one was hurt and since Fiat owns Ferrari, he presumably got it fixed for free.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Meanwhile in Russia.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Stop..~! I say STOP, boy...


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

brazil, no brakes !


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

core5 said:


> Deer chopped in half; lots of blood; maybe NSFW


The comments on that one.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

oh.... man... is that kid lucky

toddler winds up on pavement and just missed by semi


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

A few vehicles-into-buildings in the past 24 hours in San Diego.

Semi-truck into a downtown condo building, taking out a fire hydrant, Prius, and a traffic light in the process:
http://www.10news.com/news/semi-truck-hits-structure-in-downtown-san-diego12062013










BMW into taqueria, ironically driven by a driver who was the DD that picked up two people at a bar:
http://www.10news.com/news/car-crashes-into-north-park-taco-shop12062013


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

bora-brazil said:


> 19 years old girl died...the police found a picture of the speedometer in her phone that she took just before the crash: 170 km/h (106 mph)




wow, how stupid. Kids, you gotta love em ... we've all done stupid things and are probably lucky to be alive at this point.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Jesarray said:


>



Did ya ever notice how nicely old cars smashed up compared to newer cars?  Chevy X frame cars were terrible!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


>


The other side of the wall

Dude took out 6 cars. Nothing quite like a fully loaded coal truck to do a number as it sails through the street


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Old Windy said:


> The comments on that one.


Are awesome!! :laugh:


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

82Turbo930 said:


> Did ya ever notice how nicely old cars smashed up compared to newer cars?  Chevy X frame cars were terrible!


That's because the car is not really doing much to absorb the crash, but the meat sac inside it is!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Its sad the guy died, but what the hell was he doing. He had plenty of time to do something before the truck rolled.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

oh... that hurts

delivery truck backs up and over an exotic


----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

JJS119 said:


> Its sad the guy died, but what the hell was he doing. He had plenty of time to do something before the truck rolled.


I'm not arguing with how fast your reaction times are Flash Gordon, but since when is under 2 seconds start to finish plenty of time?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

JJS119 said:


> Its sad the guy died, but what the hell was he doing. He had plenty of time to do something before the truck rolled.



It looks like the car was going to cross the intersection, but saw the truck and stopped. The truck was intending to go straight, saw the car, and swerved to the right to avoid hitting the car. But since the car had stopped right in the intersection instead of driving through, the truck's swerve was forced into a full turn, which it was too heavy to do.

One of those unfortunate cases where TWO people tried to avoid an accident, with terrible results. If either the car had kept going, or the truck hadn't tried to dodge the car by swerving to the right, it might have been a better outcome.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

I think he missed the sermon


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> oh... that hurts
> 
> delivery truck backs up and over an exotic


well I feel much better now that I know he's number one


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Clearance problems.... again


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Right of way.

A hotly contested topic evidently


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

low clearance


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

oh... yikes



> A motorist who took a shortcut out of a busy car park has landed in hospital - after his car plummeted from the third floor of the multi-storey facility.
> The 44-year-old driver is believed to have lost control of his car while attempting to leave the car park in Leiden, Holland, on Friday.
> The car plowed through a brick wall before dropping 30ft to the street below and landing on its roof.
> 
> ...





















*







[/B







*


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Blunderbuss said:


>


80s Caprice in Holland?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> 80s Caprice in Holland?


American iron is popular in Europe, northern Europe specifically, I believe.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Blunderbuss said:


> Bayliner


The lengths some people will go through to rid themselves of a Bayliner.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

and he just left it there


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

lil' thumper said:


> more lunacy
> 
> start at :52... otherwise it's really boring


Must have been a toyota. Stuck gas pedal! (Ha)


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> American iron is popular in Europe, northern Europe specifically, I believe.


http://occasions.autoscout24.nl/?at...te=N,U&sort=price&results=20&page=2&event=pag
Jup, American cars are popular. But 90% are running on LPG.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Back story to above












> Driver leaves car hanging over eight foot drop... then sends his wife to go and pick it up!
> Driver apparently tried to leave car park by driving up an unmarked ramp
> Staff only discovered truth when driver sent his wife to pick the car up
> Was charged for three whole days as well as the crane used to get it down
> ...


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Balderdash said:


> well I feel much better now that I know he's number one


I'm curious to know how extensive the damage is to those cars. Is it just some minor body work, or real damage underneath?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

dcomiskey said:


> I'm curious to know how extensive the damage is to those cars. Is it just some minor body work, or real damage underneath?


me too. Delivery van backed up over him. Looks like he squashed it real good from what is going on with the trucks rear wheel/suspension


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Terandyne said:


>


Ha! I love it. Why overpay for a different plan for the top floor? Just build it the same as all the rest of them. :laugh:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

SSLByron said:


> t's funny because it's 404.


No it isn't (not for me anyway). However, it's funny because it's irrelevant.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Garage attendant drives car into empty lift shaft and falls four stories before landing on colleague stuck in elevator










































> After falling five floors, the car then landed on top of the elevator, which was on the first floor and carrying one passenger, Angel Rosa, who was also injured.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

I hear these new Polos handle like they are on rails.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

redshift said:


> Ha! I love it. Why overpay for a different plan for the top floor? Just build it the same as all the rest of them. :laugh:


It doesn't even look fenced off


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Walmart


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


>


What did they win?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

aseras said:


> what did they win?


*nothing! Absolutely nothing!!!!!!*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Aseras said:


> What did they win?


Interior car wash. Fountain is still spraying into the car.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

^ are those parking tickets under that BMW's wiper blade? id say its just a tad double-parked.... :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

terandyne said:


> back story to above



*STUNT JUMP 41 of 50 FAILED*


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> *STUNT JUMP 41 of 50 FAILED*


:laugh:

It does seem like the kind of thing you'd only see in GTA.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Powderkeg said:


> Walmart


Getting it off of there will probably do more damage than getting it up there.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> *nothing! Absolutely nothing!!!!!!*


Love the UHF reference :laugh:

Maybe a Red Snapper?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

lil' thumper said:


>


Looks like NYC. One of the bunnies from VW's 2005 ad campaign gone out of control?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Driving to work today at 5 am with about 5 inches of snow on the ground and I must have witnessed about 3 piles up like this. People are so dumb when it comes to snow, my 40 minute commute turned into three hours.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

"Let's just sail past the completely stopped cars, I'm sure that means noth-OH ****"

Notice it stopped when the Wal-Mart truck set up shop. Everyone could see far back that he wasn't moving. If I'm ever in a pile-up like that, and I can, I'll drive back down the road flashing my headlamps or something to try to warn people.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Or the 3-4 people who are just standing out in the right lane pretty exposed to traffic. Did one of them get hit by a parked car pushed into them at :58?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Parking garages.... a real challenge evidently


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

97audia4 said:


> Driving to work today at 5 am with about 5 inches of snow on the ground and I must have witnessed about 3 piles up like this. People are so dumb when it comes to snow, my 40 minute commute turned into three hours.


You witnessed three 70 car pileups on your way to work, yet emerged unscathed? That's quite the commute.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

97audia4 said:


> Driving to work today at 5 am with about 5 inches of snow on the ground and I must have witnessed about 3 piles up like this. People are so dumb when it comes to snow, my 40 minute commute turned into three hours.


god that was funny. i thought it ended about 2 minutes in... then at 3:10 it made a roaring comeback. loved that guy that thought at 3:10 he could squeeze by and nailed a bunch of cars. bunch of dur dur durrrrrrs in there i tell ya.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> You witnessed three 70 car pileups on your way to work, yet emerged unscathed? That's quite the commute.


Didnt mean 70 car pile ups but about four or five cars crashing into each other in waves like that video shows.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Good thing she was wearing her seatbelt.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

97audia4 said:


> Driving to work today at 5 am with about 5 inches of snow on the ground and I must have witnessed about 3 piles up like this. People are so dumb when it comes to snow, my 40 minute commute turned into three hours.


It's amazing how stupid people can be. Is it that inconvenient to slow down just a little bit? :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

82Turbo930 said:


> It's amazing how stupid people can be. Is it that inconvenient to slow down just a little bit? :facepalm: :facepalm:


I think the DERP award goes to those who got out of their car on the interstate.


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

82Turbo930 said:


> It's amazing how stupid people can be. Is it that inconvenient to slow down just a little bit? :facepalm: :facepalm:


Okay glad it wasnt just me that thought they were going much faster than needed or was appropriate.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Used to be a time when people carried flares as part of their emergency kit. Not anymore I guess. One flare would have saved a ton of wreckage in this case.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

JJS119 said:


> Good thing she was wearing her seatbelt.


"When life throws rollover accidents into the mix, Fight back with VALIUM"

Calm as a Hindu Cow.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

another parking garage dive


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

97audia4 said:


> Driving to work today at 5 am with about 5 inches of snow on the ground and I must have witnessed about 3 piles up like this. People are so dumb when it comes to snow, my 40 minute commute turned into three hours.


Makes me wonder why these idiots leave their cars in the middle of the highway instead of pulling off to the shoulder, and I see some people standing beside their cars while cars fly by :facepalm:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Makes me wonder why these idiots leave their cars in the middle of the highway instead of pulling off to the shoulder, and I see some people standing beside their cars while cars fly by :facepalm:


Because in litigious (sp?) 'murrican society people think "hold on don't touch anything it needs to stay as it is for the police to see!"


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> Because in litigious (sp?) 'murrican society people think "hold on don't touch anything it needs to stay as it is for the police to see!"


This was in Wisconsin. They were too drunk to care.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice stance :facepalm:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

crub stance?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

jrmcm said:


>


Truckhenge?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

yah, wtf is the back story there.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Engines all like "FU*K This, I'm outta here!"


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

97audia4 said:


> Driving to work today at 5 am with about 5 inches of snow on the ground and I must have witnessed about 3 piles up like this. People are so dumb when it comes to snow, my 40 minute commute turned into three hours.


That was thoroughly entertaining. :golfclap:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

and on aisle 10


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Anybody home?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> This was in Wisconsin. They were too drunk to care.



Sooo true! I used to work for a company with a facility in WI, I mean all of the people working there had a prior DUI. After office first thing go and have a drink, then go home by car..... True story


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

Balderdash said:


>


Single vehicle accident, 28 people injured.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

0 dead in the car, Brazil










video ( in portuguese )

http://g1.globo.com/goias/noticia/2...pantes-de-carro-esmagado-por-onibus-veja.html


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> ^
> 
> yah, wtf is the back story there.


nothing special... guy driving at 3am, lost control and hit a bump outside the road, bump was 3m ( 9.8 feet ) high and thats it.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Movie stunt brah


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Here's one from Klamath yesterday, Tahoe tried to overtake A Prius in icy conditions and put them both in. Ditch.
Idiot :facepalm:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Troike said:


> Here's one from Klamath yesterday, Tahoe tried to overtake A Prius in icy conditions and put them both in. Ditch.
> Idiot :facepalm:




"Look as the dominant male mounts the smaller gentle asian"


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

Troike said:


> Here's one from Klamath yesterday, Tahoe tried to overtake A Prius in icy conditions and put them both in. Ditch.
> Idiot :facepalm:


The album cover for Aerosmith's next album Pump II.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

gti_matt said:


> Because in litigious (sp?) 'murrican society people think "hold on don't touch anything it needs to stay as it is for the police to see!"


Happened to my wife. She was hit by a jerk on his phone going over the Q Bridge, calls me and tells me what happened and that she is OK. She gets to 91N and pulls over to the safest spot she can with the guy following and doing the same (good citizen owning up). 

I arrive as does the trooper who tells her because she moved from the "scene" he cannot issue a ticket or blame but again the guy who hit her claimed fault and his insurance covered everything. 

It was a wtf moment for me because I love how they want her to sit on the 3 lane Q Bridge at 8am and just let traffic pile up around her with loads of trucks and other jerks zipping by and lane bossing potentially causing more accidents, instead of getting to a safe spot and pulling over.
:facepalm::banghead:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Your kitchen is on a bridge!?!! Really though. That's a ignorant idea considering the location. 









Troopers should have more sense.

Edit: for dramatic effect


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

> After this photograph was taken Tuesday, a construction crew worked to plug the hole in the 8-inch-thick retaining wall on the roof of the seven-story Whitney parking garage in the 600 block of Gravier Street.
> A day after a man drove a car off the top of a downtown New Orleans parking garage, plummeting four stories to another rooftop, he and his passenger were under hospital care Tuesday while the adjoining building's owner pondered how to remove the wrecked vehicle.
> 
> On Monday about 9 p.m., reports of a crash brought police to the seven-story Whitney parking garage in the 600 block of Gravier Street. Police discovered a 2000 Volkswagen Passat had broken through an 8-inch-thick cinder-block retaining wall on the garage's roof and had come to rest on the second-floor roof of the Barry & Piccione law firm.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Hot Springs, Arkansas










What a low life. Leaves the truck on top of her while still running



> Hot Springs great-grandmother killed when truck crashes into her bedroom
> 
> 
> HOT SPRINGS (KATV) - A Hot Springs woman is dead after a truck crashed into her bedroom early Tuesday morning.
> ...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

clutchrider said:


> I arrive as does the trooper who tells her because she moved from the "scene" he cannot issue a ticket or blame but again the guy who hit her claimed fault and his insurance covered everything.


Absolutely bizarre. Here right now the past few days Caltrans has been running this message on the electronic freeway signs:

Minor accident move to shoulder

So WTF? Stay or go?


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Took a hit from a logging truck


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

gti_matt said:


> Here right now the past few days Caltrans has been running this message on the electronic freeway signs:
> 
> Minor accident move to shoulder



These have been around the DC area (and probably beyond) for more than 15 years.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Back story on this












> This was the incredible scene after a car cartwheeled more than 100ft through the air before embedding itself in a first-floor flat.
> John Gordon's Volvo took off after hitting a tree on a roundabout and flew until it crashed into the flats 15ft off the ground and facing backwards.
> The car smashed into a lounge where 19-year-old Laura Stevens had been a few seconds earlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Panama City











> Miami Herald- Police say a man crashed through the Panama City Beach Waffle House while trying to run over his wife, who is a waitress at the restaurant. Panama City Beach police say Charles Patrick O’Bryan called Waffle House Monday evening and told an employee he was going to “run his truck through the building and kill everyone.” O’Bryan’s wife, Danielle Gibbons, was hit by the vehicle and taken to a hospital with what authorities described as injuries that are not life-threatening. O’Bryan now faces charges of attempted murder and felony criminal mischief.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Balderdash said:


> Back story on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed English mistakes...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## tankton (Jun 25, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Fixed English mistakes...


The picture depicts a car in the first floor. Unless if the ground floor was out of sight in that building?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

In most of European countries the "first floor" is the one *above* the ground level or ground floor. 
In US the first floor is usually the one *at* ground level, with some idiosyncrasies in some high-rise buildings.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Terandyne said:


>


Back story on this



> Miracle' escape for 11-year-old girl after car rolls off cliff
> 
> By Jaya Narain
> Last updated at 6:54 AM on 17th August 2009
> ...


----------



## SLC_Punker (Mar 2, 2002)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Back story on this


That story reminds me of a line from SNL Weekend Update with Norm MacDonald about a sort-of similar story: "Which once again proves my theory: women can't drive." (sorry, can't find it on YouTube)


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

eh... why bother with using the gate. That's too easy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Back story on this



Wouldn't have happened if grandfather had an automatic (or left his manual in gear when parked).


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Can you guess the car?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Richard Directo said:


> Can you guess the car?


BMW E90?


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Bueno...nice match

heh... I have no idea how you were able to rather quickly match the UNDERSIDE of a car.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

dubraycer36 said:


> Heck, that's nothin'.
> There's guys on here that can tell you the make, model, color, and trim package of a car, just from an oblique shot of a lugnut.


heh... yep. I've seen them in action. Those freakin' blurry, abstract shots of some obscure part of an automobile's anatomy drive me bonkers. (and of course, you are right.

Some car savant comes thru with an answer that could fill a book on what the photo was saying.)

Back to the odd ball car mishaps:


As well as TCL sleuths can read a lugnut, it seems the general public can't read a sign to save themselves.

Exhibit A:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

uhhh... we deliver


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Yikes... not a traffic accident.

Friend of a friend and her boyfriend lost their lives in Utah.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

mitcompressor said:


> Yikes... not a traffic accident.
> 
> Friend of a friend and her boyfriend lost their lives in Utah.


not exactly what i was expecting to see after the first 2 picture

that would be a horrible way to die.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

^ yep... I'm still pretty broken up about it. 

Breaks my heart to realize they probably heard a huge noise, went out on the front porch to see what was up and got mowed down.

I'm thinking it was completely instantaneous, so there are worse (lingering) ways to go.

Location of home? Rockville, Utah. Talk about ironic.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

mitcompressor said:


> ^ yep... I'm still pretty broken up about it.
> 
> Breaks my heart to realize they probably heard a huge noise, went out on the front porch to see what was up and got mowed down.
> 
> ...


i am sorry your loss man
there are worse ways to go that is for sure, and the irony of that name is pretty ironic lol


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you.

Now back to the whack

Looks like someone lacks a sense of direction here


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> uhhh... we deliver


When it absolutely, positively has to get there overnight


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Whack Smack


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

yikes


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

so sir. How much have you had to drink?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

lil' thumper said:


> so sir. How much have you had to drink?


No habla Paseo.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Why does everyone insist on leaving their door open when they do that?? (there was a similar pic recently here)


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> When it absolutely, positively has to get there overnight


FedEx uses separate trucks for Express, so this is the slowest method.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> When it absolutely, positively has to get there overnight





TooFitToQuit said:


> FedEx uses separate trucks for Express, so this is the slowest method.


heh... yep. That was sort of the joke about the pic and the caption


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Nothing quite as electrifying as fire


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ouch.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

mitcompressor said:


>


Hey, why don't we build a cabin next to this massive boulder, in the middle of a boulder field, at the base of this crumbling mountain. What's the worst that could happen? How f'ing stupid!


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

GTIanz said:


> Hey, why don't we build a cabin next to this massive boulder, in the middle of a boulder field, at the base of this crumbling mountain. What's the worst that could happen? How f'ing stupid!


I'm sure there was some sort of survey or inspection on the state of the mountainside. Even so, living there was likely less statistically dangerous than driving to work and no one points to traffic fatalities and says "how f'ing stupid!".


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

GTIanz said:


> Hey, why don't we build a cabin next to this massive boulder, in the middle of a boulder field, at the base of this crumbling mountain. What's the worst that could happen? How f'ing stupid!


heh... yes. Well the irony of living under a bunch of rocks in Rockville wasn't lost on me


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I always like these old shots

Boston


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

What in the hell happened here?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Derailed train?


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Speaking of electrifying


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I would be afraid to get out of the car.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

> Globe journalist's son crashes $180,000 Porsche
> 
> His comments:
> 
> ...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

13 year old girl

The young today... no patience



> An impatient 13-year-old Michigan girl, whose grandmother had asked her to wait inside a car while she ran an errand inside a store, moved the vehicle causing it landed on top of a car. the restless teenager got behind the wheel, drove the car into a tree, hitting a pole which caused it to airborne. The vehicle then landed on top of a car.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> 13 year old girl
> 
> The young today... no patience


Commence the beatings. 5 whacks of the cane for every year you've been alive.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Skating on that concrete "wall" like that is guaranteed to puncture a fuel line. I thought the lines on cop cars were more protected. Although something like that would have ripped straight thru any protection to begin with.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Strung up and hung up.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You think she was on a wireless device?



TopDown_ said:


> Strung up and hung up.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

spockcat said:


> You think she was on a wireless device?


heh... not any more. She's strictly old school wired at this point.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Trendy

Everyone wants to do it


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Like horses wantin' to go home. The cars just keep aiming for the garage


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> A witness told police the car hit the curb then flew through the air as it went through the church building. It left behind 50 to 60 yards of skid marks.
> 
> 
> Skid marks fifty to sixty yards long, and still enough energy to go completely through a building?


that's movin'


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

How did this happen?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Eastbound and DOWN.



> Police say the tractor trailer carrying 44,000 pounds of *Coors *beer toppled flat on one side without spilling its contents or the driver and his passenger reporting any injuries.
> 
> For the second time in months, a truck hauling beer has toppled while coursing a bend known as 'beer truck curve' in Wheat Ridge, Colo. In July, the same interstate was covered in thousands of beer cans after a similar crash.


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...s-colorado-beer-truck-curve-article-1.1552053


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Eastbound and DOWN.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...s-colorado-beer-truck-curve-article-1.1552053


At least he wasn't east of Texas.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Eastbound and DOWN.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...s-colorado-beer-truck-curve-article-1.1552053


wow i drove past that accident yesterday as well (on my way back from the mountains) seems like i was there a little later after whoever took that pic. as that road was closed and they had another 18wheeler pulled up against traffic and they were moving cargo (beer) from overturned truck to new one.

all i saw were cases of miller light (not COORs)


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Terandyne said:


>


hoo boy.... kids.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

But really, officer. You aren't going to give a ticket out to lil' ol' me, now are you?


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Wheelstand said:


> But really, officer. You aren't going to give a ticket out to lil' ol' me, now are you?


that guy to the right of the officer……lol!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Terandyne said:


>


Pops must be reloading, and he's checking to see if it's clear to make his get away. Minor damage though, so maybe a few rounds with a paint ball gun would suffice.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

dub_life91 said:


> that guy to the right of the officer……lol!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


"I love what you do for me!"


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Yosemite


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Yikes

Hope they, um... didn't die


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

lil' thumper said:


> Yosemite


Stupidity rules the road sometimes

Unfortunately the kids in the car took the hit.



> A car left Highway 140 in the El Portal area and ended up on the Merced River bottom just after noon on December 31st. *The driver was reportedly attempting to pass several cars on a wet and sandy bend in the road *when the accident occurred. The vehicle came to rest on rocks, with its tires in shallow water. A park Roads employee who was traveling home reported the accident.
> 
> Crashed vehicle lying on the river bottom, as seen from the road surface. Photo by Keith Lober.
> Two adults in the vehicle were able to get out, but two children with serious injuries had to be removed by emergency responders.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Richard Directo said:


> Stupidity rules the road sometimes
> 
> Unfortunately the kids in the car took the hit.


I wouldn't call the driver stupid. We don't know the circumstances 100%. 

Reportedly sound just like allegedly...


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

It's true we don't know for certain what happened. He was passing several cars on a bend in a road that was slick. Took a chance and paid for it.

You got kids in the car, maybe not the best choice. But I'm not going to pursue this any further.

Back to the whack


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

highway 140... popular place to visit the Merced River (by falling into it)



> Cries for help were heard at 10:30pm from the Merced River near the Crane Creek confluence (Highway 140, south of Yosemite View Lodge). A vehicle was partially submerged in swift moving water with one occupant stranded on top of the vehicle. Units from Yosemite National Park, Mariposa County Sheriff, and the California Highway Patrol responded. The swiftwater team was able to use a rescuer with a tethered rescue board to safely bring the driver of the vehicle to shore. The vehicle sank shortly after the subject was extricated.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

That area is pretty rugged and somewhat challenging, that's for sure.

Sand on the road makes things extra cautious


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

lil' thumper said:


> How did this happen?


looks like the van got t-boned and it spun the van around with it going up the cable and resting there.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Terandyne said:


>


It's totaled, it'll never drive the same.

/TCL


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Is this where the party's at?


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Massive Attack said:


> Is this where the party's at?


Must have been Ladies Night...


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

CodeMan said:


> "I love what you do for me!"


"Oh what a feeling?"


----------



## eluwak (Mar 19, 2002)

CodeMan said:


> "I love what you do for me!"


Glad I wasn't the only one thinking that :beer:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Race traffic


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

Powderkeg said:


>


High point, indeed.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

TurboMinivan said:


> High point, indeed.


heh. thanks I needed a laugh right now


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Drunk much?


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


> Drunk much?


looks like it was tagged before it crashed into the wall.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

surefooted said:


> looks like it was tagged before it crashed into the wall.


Cliff notes posted with pic:



> Context for the reditt community: This happened about a block from where I lived at the time. In the three years I lived in this hood, cars drove into houses no less than five times. In at least two of those cases, the driver got out and ran, prompting the police to dispatch a helicopter with a spotlight (causing many of the pot growers in the neighborhood to panic and destroy their plants).
> 
> The driver was drunk, young, and on her cell phone. No one was hurt.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

You put bollards right out in front of the house.

Doesn't matter. They gonna get in one way or the other.

Especially if they run a light at 50mph.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

He thought he was a stuntman


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Massive Attack said:


> He thought he was a stuntman


That's a badass nosegrind! The skateboarders would be jealous


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


> What in the hell happened here?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


>


Silly little man, its a Harley not a Gixxer


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


>


Idiots at the Dragon... This is what happens when you take your eye off your line.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> Idiots at the Dragon... This is what happens when you take your eye off your line.


A Harley is the wrong tool for the job. :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

82Turbo930 said:


> The rider is the wrong tool for the job. :facepalm:


Fixed.

Taking your eyes off your line, carrying too much speed, apexing too early, and taking your hands off the bars is no way to go through life, son.


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Taking your eyes off your line, carrying too much speed, apexing too early, *and taking your hands off the bars* is no way to go through life, son.


Mr Rossi would disagree....'


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> 13 year old girl
> 
> The young today... no patience


Good Lord.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Evidently she had a complaint to lodge.... in the cop's door.



> An allegedly drunken girl rammed her car into a Police Control Room van late on Monday night in Rohini Sector 11 area.
> 
> The incident occurred at 10 pm when Anju, 24, rammed her Santro car in a PCR van that was parked by the roadside. The girl was travelling with a male accomplice. The cops in the PCR van are reportedly safe and nobody was hurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Taking your eyes off your line, carrying too much speed, apexing too early, and taking your hands off the bars is no way to go through life, son.


That too, but Harleys are cruisers, not corner carvers. They have slow, slow, slow sluggish handling.... did I mention slow? Very little ground clearance, underpowered and overweight, crappy brakes, and did I mention the slow sluggish handling?  There are bikes better suited for corner carving! I'm not a Harley fan in the slightest, can you tell?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Taking your eyes off your line, carrying too much speed, apexing too early, and taking your hands off the bars is no way to go through life, son.


He is right though. You might as well drive a delivery truck on the dragon, sure its possible but your not going to get full enjoyment out of it compared to having a "proper" vehicle to use.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

lil' thumper said:


> Good Lord.


She had to get home to keep her score up in Angry Birds.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

82Turbo930 said:


> That too, but Harleys are cruisers, not corner carvers. They have slow, slow, slow sluggish handling.... did I mention slow? Very little ground clearance, underpowered and overweight, crappy brakes, and did I mention the slow sluggish handling?  There are bikes better suited for corner carving! I'm not a Harley fan in the slightest, can you tell?



You can have plenty of fun with a cruiser on the twisties. That guy just couldnt ride for ****.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> He is right though. You might as well drive a delivery truck on the dragon, sure its possible but your not going to get full enjoyment out of it compared to having a "proper" vehicle to use.


I would check with the delivery truck enthusiast community before speaking on their behalf.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

GI-JOE said:


> You can have plenty of fun with a cruiser on the twisties. That guy just couldnt ride for ****.


Goldwing has more clearance and is a lot more nimble at speed than the average Harley.
(GW1800 has max lean angle around 42 degrees, and Harley Ultra 31-33 degrees)
BTW, pretty clear the GW rider knows that road cold. He had his line set up
two turns ahead, was apexing them perfectly and almost never touched the brakes, 
unlike the guy chasing who was clearly fixated on the bike ahead rather than 
paying attention to his own line. He early apexed turn after turn and then almost ran 
it wide out into the dirt several times.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Daemon42 said:


> Goldwing has more clearance and is a lot more nimble at speed than the average Harley.
> (GW1800 has max lean angle around 42 degrees, and Harley Ultra 31-33 degrees)
> BTW, pretty clear the GW rider knows that road cold. He had his line set up
> two turns ahead, was apexing them perfectly and almost never touched the brakes,
> ...


Really a good rider can make any bike work in the twisties knowing the bike's limitations, but a Harley would be my last choice. Goldwings can be wicked fast in the corners with a good rider. I rode with a gang of guys in Arkansas, most of us had sport bikes and the Gold wing was in the back. He was keeping all of us in sight and we were smoking some of those corners! The guy was a pro level rider and just knew what he was doing. This guy wasn't so lucky and ate it in a decreasing radius off camber curve. It surprised us all and was lucky to have made that one ....


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


SUVs are safer in collisions!


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

Moar pics
http://www.newsnet5.com/weather/wea...le-crashes-close-interstate-90-in-lake-county


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

You seem to have lost some motivatin' power back here


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Daughter of Saturn Lady?
I searched and searched, but can't find an original,un photoshopped picture of that.



Powderkeg said:


> 1


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

hardcore4life said:


>


Hopefully no one was in this Beetle when this occured...


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

trbochrg said:


> Hopefully no one was in this Beetle when this occured...


Caption for truck: "GET IN MAH BELLY!"


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

I gonna squash you like the bug you is~!


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

RobMarkToo said:


> Caption for truck: "GET IN MAH BELLY!"


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> Learner driver during a driving lesson overdid it, broke through a wall - and landed between car park wall and the building next door to the abyss.


The Argentine VW Gol Trend accurately measures 389.9 inches. I guess if it was just a tad shorter, no dice.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

And here comes the rest of the story


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, boss. You see we... uh.... we..uh.... oh nevermind


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Like big elephants falling over


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

"Hey, Steve. I thought you said these things could go anywhere. No problem, right?"


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

When I see pictures like that, I always wonder if you got two or thre people on that back bumper to bring the wheel to the ground it could be driven out.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> "Hey, Steve. I thought you said these things could go anywhere. No problem, right?"


"I could have sworn I saw a group of motorcycles..."


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

That Land Rover photo is exactly the image I have been looking for. 

The first ones in the ditch are always the new AWD trucklet owner who just learned the limitations of any vehicle on stock rubber.


----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

GI-JOE said:


> You can have plenty of fun with a cruiser on the twisties. That guy just couldnt ride for ****.


Ohh please u internet searcing moron. 
A)Yellow Wolf is a legend and knows that road like the back of his hand and rides it several times a week. Rossi isn't riding a road that blind and tight and putting a lap time like that down on it on his first run.
B)That bike is faaaarrrr from stock. The bike is raised and has over $3,000 in suspension mods and the pegs are relocated 1/2inch higher. Try and ride like that on a stock Wing and you'll stuff it.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I was always partial to the triple decker


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

All Trucker Threesome


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

ketamine1 said:


> Ohh please u internet searcing moron.


I know you're new here, but please don't act like an idiot. Keep it nice. The conversation was already way past over. You can bump it up and you did add some good information, but please just be polite.


----------



## noaheden (Dec 21, 2013)

fixmy59bug said:


> <B>SURPRISE!!!!</B><p><IMG SRC="http://www.coolfunpics.com/slides/Fat_Duck_Surprise.jpg" BORDER="0">


Looks like something out of an action movie.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

So close


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Found another angle of the Range Rover.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Not traffic but wacky


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kasbah said:


> Like big elephants falling over


Yikes.. what SUV is that?
The roof really flattened. 
2nd gen Rav4?


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

^Roof structure. I was thinking the same thing


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Bullseye!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Yikes.. what SUV is that?
> The roof really flattened.
> 2nd gen Rav4?


Looks like it says Suzuki on the spare tire cover.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

ketamine1 said:


> Ohh please u internet searcing moron.
> A)Yellow Wolf is a legend and knows that road like the back of his hand and rides it several times a week. Rossi isn't riding a road that blind and tight and putting a lap time like that down on it on his first run.
> B)That bike is faaaarrrr from stock. The bike is raised and has over $3,000 in suspension mods and the pegs are relocated 1/2inch higher. Try and ride like that on a stock Wing and you'll stuff it.


Hell of a good rider. He's not leaving any room for error ..... something on the road or traffic crossing the double yellow (which happens a lot there) so that's my only concern.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I-5 Washington State. This weekend.

WSP photo. Here you are, driving along. You're 23 and think that things are going just great and a missile with your name on it comes busting along and hits you smack ass in the forehead right above your eyeball.

Not only that, but you see the thing coming at you. Yikes

Yes. You can consider yourself a very lucky man.



> A Yelm man was injured when a piece of steel went through his windshield as he drove on Interstate 5 near DuPont on Saturday night.
> The State Patrol says the 23-year-old saw the chunk of steel coming at him. It hit him on the forehead, above his right eye.
> The man was taken to the hospital, where he was in satisfactory condition Sunday.
> Troopers believe the steel chunk was run over and sent airborne by another vehicle. It was not thrown from an overpass.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

oof


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> All Trucker Threesome


Ménage à truck.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

dcomiskey said:


> Ménage à truck.


ga ha ha ha

Surfs Up!~!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Just another day in the parking garage.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Girls Gone Wild


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

"make a U-Turn when possible"










(trucker & dog OK)


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Troike said:


> "make a U-Turn when possible"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klamath Falls. Dog was lucky to be able to run on the ice instead of having to go for a swim

7AM on a straight road... Fell asleep at the wheel?

hmm


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

He rearended the pile


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Best part about this accident is he took the time to make a hipstergram image out of it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Best part about this accident is he took the time to make a hipstergram image out of it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Is it just me, or does it look better upside down?


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> He rearended the pile


Wood bang!



2.0T_Convert said:


> Best part about this accident is he took the time to make a hipstergram image out of it.


Maybe. It could also be just low light and a potatophone.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

because bored


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

46 vehicles and a logging truck

I-84... yesterday
















































> Idaho State Police spokeswoman Teresa Baker said the crash happened as emergency responders tried to clear a previous wreck on Interstate 84, one of the state's main east-west highways. She said a motorist in a black Subaru tried to move to the right lane and away from the previous crash but clipped a silver Subaru. A logging truck then hit the black car, causing a chain-reaction crash in the interstate's westbound lanes that included four other tractor trailers. Baker said 10 people have been transported by ambulance to area hospitals, including the driver of the black Subaru. The man sustained serious injuries, but they aren't considered lift-threatening,
> 
> Read more here: http://www.thestate.com/2014/01/09/...njured-in-idaho-interstate.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Powderkeg said:


> He rearended the pile


That almost tops the lumber Jetta.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> Yikes.. what SUV is that?
> The roof really flattened.
> 2nd gen Rav4?


Suzuki Grand Vitara (the file name incorrectly says it's a Toyota). Check the taillamp where it wraps around the car and the spare tire cover.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> because bored


That makes...no sense whatsoever. :facepalm:


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> 46 vehicles and a logging truck
> 
> I-84... yesterday


Dear god. How small was the driver of that Scuby??? I don't see how anyone could have escaped that alive.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

dcomiskey said:


> That makes...no sense whatsoever. :facepalm:


It is a play on people saying "Thanks Obama" sarcastically for things they don't like that have nothing to do with Obama :facepalm:


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Story behind it 

*"A GMP officer was trialling the Volkswagen Golf R – which has a top speed of 155mph – on a public road at 2am. But he lost control of the vehicle after skidding at a roundabout in Wharfside Way, Trafford Park, and had to be rescued by firefighters."*


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Timing... Bet he's taking a deep breath about how lucky he was












> ALBANY, OR (KPTV) -
> Steve Frolander's late father always told him to make sure everything was turned off.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Bowling at the dealership





















> Domino effect: The £60,000 BMW X6 is believed to have flipped over on to its roof before skidding on to the forecourt of the showroom
> Police are now hunting the driver, who is said to have scrambled out of the wreckage before fleeing the scene.
> 
> A passenger, 39, was cut out of the vehicle and arrested. He was taken to hospital but discharged later and has been released pending further inquiries.
> ...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> Bowling at the dealership
> 
> <snip images>


Where is the BMW?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Nice one, mate! :laugh:


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

Son said:


> Nice one, mate! :laugh:


What's even funnier is that the car went exactly where he pointed the wheels. Seems like, if at any point in that near endless slide, if he just turned the wheels in the other direction and left off the gas he'd still have a car.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Harryshah said:


> Story behind it
> 
> *"A GMP officer was trialling the Volkswagen Golf R – which has a top speed of 155mph – on a public road at 2am. But he lost control of the vehicle after skidding at a roundabout in Wharfside Way, Trafford Park, and had to be rescued by firefighters."*



wow sensationlist journalism at its finest right here why even mention the top speed if wasnt going anywhere near that


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

intercedeGLI said:


> What's even funnier is that the car went exactly where he pointed the wheels. Seems like, if at any point in that near endless slide, if he just turned the wheels in the other direction and left off the gas he'd still have a car.


Don't drift RWD cars much I take it. If you turn in during drift like that, it just causes the rear to 
swing out further. In his case he'd have just spun it out and hit the curb going backwards instead
of sideways. His problem was entering the turn too fast and too wide. Had it been an AWD car then 
yes, could have turned in a little bit, and got on the gas to tighten the turn radius.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Must be a trend


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> It was a truck crash that turned out to have a double twist.
> 
> A B-double smashed into an empty Thornleigh house yesterday but then police found more than they bargained for when they arrived at the scene.
> 
> Officers were quick to seize a pot plant with leafy green foliage from the yard. A spokesman said it would be taken away for testing.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

\

Lucky he didn't go in the water


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Another pileup of incidents


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

lol in that 1st video, why would you honk at the truck thats skidding sideways towards you? scared it into stopping faster?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> Another pileup of incidents


1:10-1:45 is just great.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> 1:10-1:45 is just great.


Yeah, what the heck is going on there? It looks like the truck driver pushes the guy sideways FOREVER before hitting his brakes.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

That could have been a really nasty one!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Veedub_junky said:


> That could have been a really nasty one!


I'm surprised not to see any blood! I guess the car was parked and empty when the rebar came through the back.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


That made me feel very uncomfortable... Wow.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I'm surprised not to see any blood! I guess the car was parked and empty when the rebar came through the back.


No no no. It came through the floor, sir. See how the jacket in the back seat is pinned?


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Pregnant, impales car on guard rail... survives


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Balderdash said:


> Pregnant, impales car on guard rail... survives




Blue plate, Asian language... China?

Whereever it was its lucky for the driver that they sit (drive) in the right seat. If she were in the left, well 2 lives would have been lost probably.

This thread should be renamed from "Wacky Accident Thread" ---> to: "Empty your bladder / Whats constipation? Accident Pic Thread"


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Texting.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> Blue plate, Asian language... China?
> 
> Whereever it was its lucky for the driver that they sit (drive) in the right seat. If she were in the left, well 2 lives would have been lost probably.
> 
> This thread should be renamed from "Wacky Accident Thread" ---> to: "Empty your bladder / Whats constipation? Accident Pic Thread"


actually the rail came out the driver's side (she was driving) and just missed her. They drive on the right in China for the most part.

She lost control of the car and was at fault
Her husband was on the right side of the car. I'm surprised the rail didn't skewer her












> A pregnant driver miraculously survived after a long length of highway railing impaled her car during an accident in Chongqing.
> 
> The 23-year-old woman surnamed Liu and her husband were sent to a local hospital for minor injuries after her car spun out and veered into the guardrail, sending an eight-meter section of railing through the vehicle like a kebab skewer.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BumpSteer said:


>


_"Hmmm, I swear I thought it would make it. It worked last time." _


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

kasbah said:


>


Speed: 4

Landing: 7

Destruction: 10

Bonus content: Disrupt satellite service / Switch to cable activated. Gold Stars 3 of 3 achieved.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

KeiCar said:


> Blue plate, Asian language... China?
> 
> Whereever it was its lucky for the driver that they sit (drive) in the right seat.




China, and N/S Korea for that matter, is like here.

The roadway and signs in the background also imply it's a right-hand-traffic country like here too.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh... look.. here comes a gate


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I always like these kind of stunts


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Penn Turnpike. December


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Somebody get a rescue for the rescue


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Balderdash said:


> I always like these kind of stunts


This was in NH at the Hampton Tolls last summer. I think he was TxTing.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Sure, lemme just stand here in front of a speeding motorcycle.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Lessee. Which pedal to push on. Whoops Guess it's not that one


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

KeiCar said:


> Sure, lemme just stand here in front of a speeding motorcycle.


It's dumb and common practice in Europe, happened to me a few times. The other time I was pulled over "normally" the cop stopped his car (S4 too) in front of mine. I thought the idea of that was CRAZY! Guess that comes with growing up in California...


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

> *Police: Pantsless man tried to board school bus*
> 
> LANE COUNTY, OR (KPTV) -
> Police arrested a man on Interstate 5 northbound on Tuesday afternoon after they say he intentionally hit a school bus with his car, then tried to board it while not wearing pants.
> ...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> Lessee. Which pedal to push on. Whoops Guess it's not that one


Maybe someone told him he oughta "car pool"


----------



## iammclovin804 (Jun 3, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Sure, lemme just stand here in front of a speeding motorcycle.


They do that **** here in Hawaii too. Sure, stand in front of my 4k lb SUV that's going downhill at 75mph. That's smart. Or stand 50 feet away from my mustang that's going 55. ****ing idiots. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

iammclovin804 said:


> They do that **** here in Hawaii too. Sure, stand in front of my 4k lb SUV that's going downhill at 75mph. That's smart. Or stand 50 feet away from my mustang that's going 55. ****ing idiots.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Then when you hit them its vehicular manslaughter. Nice:screwy:


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> Lessee. Which pedal to push on. Whoops Guess it's not that one


Not another one :laugh:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

that rebar coulda been a real bloody mess.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

LC6X said:


>


Hmmm...member here? Looks modified. And most members here are crazy enough to pull something like this off...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

iammclovin804 said:


> They do that **** here in Hawaii too. Sure, stand in front of my 4k lb SUV that's going downhill at 75mph. That's smart. Or stand 50 feet away from my mustang that's going 55. ****ing idiots.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk





KeiCar said:


> Then when you hit them its vehicular manslaughter. Nice:screwy:


they do that in romania too... they do it because they have to, not because they want to. in europe, many people get angry if they get caught speeding, and if they see a cop standing there, they won't pull over (they think by the time the cop gets in the car, starts it and gets on the road, they will be long gone). so if a cop stands there, chances are, you will stop. 

the surprising thing is that they do it in Hawaii.... :screwy:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

kowabonga said:


> Lessee. Which pedal to push on. Whoops Guess it's not that one


I’m not judgmental, so when I see a person push the wrong pedal, I never assume what gender she is.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Had no descriptive info for this vintage picture, so:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

West Virginia Turnpike

Someone better duck


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

A lurching we will go

A lurching we will go

Hi Ho de dairyo 

A lurching we will go

Right into the toilet












> A millionaire businessman will probably have to spend more than a penny after his luxury Porsche Cayman ploughed into a toilet building.
> Watts Tyre Group boss Deputy Lord Lieutenant John Thurston was travelling with his wife Mary, 59, when the vehicle careered off the road and smashed into the loo.
> Horrified motorists immediately contacted police to report a grey Porsche was stuck in the wall of the disused public facilities in a car park off Bream Road in Lydney, Gloucester.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^
Hawc's British cousin!


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Massive Attack said:


> _Deputy Lord Lieutenant John Thurston_


Is that REALLY the dude's name?!?!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> Is that REALLY the dude's name?!?!


No, his name is John Thurston.
His title is Deputy Lord Lieutenant

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord_Lieutenant


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

I should have been more clear. I meant is that the dude's title/name? 

"Deputy LORD Lieutenant" just sounds a bit...uppity to me, I guess. Not to mention Deputy Lieutenant is sort of an oxymoron isn't it?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> I should have been more clear. I meant is that the dude's title/name?
> 
> "Deputy LORD Lieutenant" *just sounds a bit...uppity to me*, I guess. Not to mention Deputy Lieutenant is sort of an oxymoron isn't it?



lol, well he is a brit, and a rep of the queen, so to speak...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> I should have been more clear. I meant is that the dude's title/name?
> 
> "Deputy LORD Lieutenant" just sounds a bit...uppity to me, I guess. Not to mention Deputy Lieutenant is sort of an oxymoron isn't it?


Lord is a common title in the UK. We don't have aristocratic titles in the USA, so it sounds weird 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Local one from the other day... that is a fence post that went through the windshield... very lucky, no injuries.

http://www.krem.com/news/Car-crashes-into-home-at-Grace-and-Ash-239929821.html


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> Lord is a common title in the UK. We don't have aristocratic titles in the USA, so it sounds weird
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Those wacky Brits. :laugh:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Wall to Wall and over 12 feet tall

I'd hate to see this thing coming at me going sideways


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Preppy said:


> No, his name is John Thurston.
> His title is Deputy Lord Lieutenant


Well, he may be repping for the Queen, but his Lordship is still a lousy ass commoner when it comes to driving.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I’m not judgmental, so when I see a person push the wrong pedal, I never assume what gender she is.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I’m not judgmental, so when I see a person push the wrong pedal, I never assume what gender she is.


Sig'd this :thumbup:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Bet that musta been fun


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> This means that commercial drivers will be trained, and reminded, to only use GPS systems designed specifically for the industry. These specialized units take into account the specifics of the truck they're in, including the height, weight and contents, and will then route the trucks onto appropriate roads. The consumer GPS units too often being used are frequently routing trucks onto inappropriate roads, causing them to crash into low overpasses and bridges.












Like that oughta solve the problem


----------



## Still Lost (Jul 22, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Like that oughta solve the problem


Close enough someone should have let the air out of the tires already


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> Bet that musta been fun


Understeered all the way to the scene of the accident.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Heads up


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

That chain-link fence ended up being a much more effective barrier than I would have thought!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

She's going after him.



> FloriDUH
> Weird, wacky, strange news from the Sunshine State
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Two fents and presumably a crub, but no bursh? 4/10 would not bail. :thumbdown:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Quite the offroad Excursion


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Quite the offroad Excursion


Hopefully she can af-Ford bail.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Stangy said:


>


Can't stop loling


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

He better hope she doesn't get out on bail


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Today. Sacramento

You just can't make this stuff up














> TRUCK RAMS CAPITAL / Legislators' Narrow Escape -- State Assembly adjourns just as big rig slams into Senate steps / Driver Killed In Fireball -- Witnesses say speeding semi circled building before crash
> 
> 
> Blaring its air horn and accelerating at high speed, a big rig smashed into the south side of the state Capitol last night and exploded in a fireball as the Assembly ended a meeting on California's energy crisis.
> ...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That was in 20o01?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_State_Capitol#2001_attack


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> That was in 20o01?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_State_Capitol#2001_attack



geez... thanks. Evidently these new glasses that I got aren't improving my reading comprehension.

It was january 17th.. same date as today... but sooooo many years prior.

I'll go take a breather from the keyboard for awhile


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> Car crashes into church after gust of wind causes driver to lose control
> 
> 
> Two elderly women were trapped in a car for a short time after a gust of wind caused the driver to lose control of the vehicle and end up on the porch of a Chelsea church Tuesday morning.
> ...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like he wrecked in the right place


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Nope! That's a domestic!


----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> they do that in romania too... they do it because they have to, not because they want to. in europe, many people get angry if they get caught speeding, and if they see a cop standing there, they won't pull over (they think by the time the cop gets in the car, starts it and gets on the road, they will be long gone). so if a cop stands there, chances are, you will stop.
> 
> the surprising thing is that they do it in Hawaii.... :screwy:


I remember a while back some idiot pig in Merryland stepped in front of a car around a blind turn on the highway and was killed and they were initially trying to charge the driver with a slew of things who was onl doing like 5-10 over. Shoulda charged the cop with being an idiot and taken away his pension going to his next of kin. Bet you it wasn't so Merry in Merryland come Christmas time for that momos family. If he didn't die immediately someone should have asked him if i was worth it.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Top down and airborne



> INDIANAPOLIS - A man was taken to the hospital after his vehicle crashed into the front of a home around 8 p.m. Saturday.
> 
> The 43-year-old driver of a Ford Mustang was driving north on Central Avenue when he lost control of his vehicle and crashed into the porch, officials with the Indianapolis Fire Department said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

woman nearly impaled by fence rail









































> A Willow Street woman was nearly impaled when part of a split-rail fence penetrated her engine compartment and missed her by mere inches, police said.
> 
> Southern Regional police said the 81-year-old woman became stuck in her 2008 Toyota Matrix when the fence rail pinned her shirt and coat against the driver's seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I can understand the wood breaking the grille but going through the firewall as well


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> I can understand the wood breaking the grille but going through the firewall as well


Must have been morning wood...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

^Good one

This guy got off with just shoulder and neck pain


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Love at first sight


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> ^Good one
> 
> This guy got off with just shoulder and neck pain


Shoulder and neck pain... Thats not what his lawyer said


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Shoulder and neck pain... Thats not what his lawyer said


I'm going with this guy:


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

This happened here in South Africa, Kruger National Park. Retarded tourists tried to pass an elephant in the nature reserve. Resulting in the video below. Sad thing is that Park Rangers later put the pachyderm down  The commentary in the film car is afrikaans. 


http://www.news24.com/Travel/Multimedia/Elephant-rolls-car-20140113

“We need to respect their space. They are wild animals and behave naturally in the wild. Their behaviour can be very unpredictable and if they feel under threat, they will attack to defend themselves.”

Tourists were driving VW Polo Vivo (SA model)


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

The elephant confronted the car head on making its displeasure pretty clear, then moved off
to the side giving the car a clear opportunity to leave, which they didn't. 
Driver was an idiot.


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

Daemon42 said:


> Driver was an idiot.


+1

He should have been shot, instead of the ellie :banghead:


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Love at first sight


HWY 69, if I had to guess.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Well, he said he'd park it in a tight space, no matter what


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

and the little fence held.

Lucky


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Holee Crap. Telephone poles?

No one hurt


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

I'd venture to say telephone poles or dock pilings.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

tight fit


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Anyone here ever been in a "bad" accident?
I haven't, knock on wood, but would like to hear stories / see pics.


----------



## 612Scag (Aug 30, 2012)

HOWIE-WP said:


> This happened here in South Africa, Kruger National Park. Retarded tourists tried to pass an elephant in the nature reserve. Resulting in the video below. Sad thing is that Park Rangers later put the pachyderm down  The commentary in the film car is afrikaans.
> 
> 
> http://www.news24.com/Travel/Multimedia/Elephant-rolls-car-20140113
> ...


Effing idiots! Shoot the bastards not the elephant!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

612Scag said:


> Effing idiots! Shoot the bastards not the elephant!


Seriously, how difficult is it to throw the car into reverse... or just drive around the damn thing.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

HOWIE-WP said:


> The commentary in the film car is afrikaans.


There's at least one word in there, said repeatedly, that translates very clearly back to English.


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Powderkeg said:


> ^Good one
> 
> This guy got off with just shoulder and neck pain


This one badly needs a photoshopped Mike Tyson punch being delivered from where the crane currently is...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

seminole_kev said:


> This one badly needs a photoshopped Mike Tyson punch being delivered from where the crane currently is...


Want to see more pics of this calamity.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Preppy said:


> Want to see more pics of this calamity.


My gosh, that police cruiser got sandwiched in there....did the officer survive?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

tngdesi said:


> My gosh, that police cruiser got sandwiched in there....did the officer survive?


at the time of the accident this was reported:



> The deputy, Deborah Walker, 51, survived the collision, but is in critical condition, while seven others were injured.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

All of these have happened in the county I live in within about a 4 month span


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

50 car pileup

Last month

speeded up for your enjoyment


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

and.... we're on the roof


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

It broke through the roof but its still being supported, thats a pretty strong roof. Is that a Ford Escape?


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

Accord gets T-boned by...a miniature train for kids.

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...n-Park-miniature-train-5159400.php#item-26606


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

audifans said:


> 50 car pileup
> 
> Last month
> 
> speeded up for your enjoyment


I hate when idiots decide it's a great idea to leave their wrecked vehicle in the middle of the highway for no ****ing reason whatsoever. Tiny fonder bender? Better leave our cars blocking 3 lanes of travel until the cops show up!


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

audifans said:


> 50 car pileup
> 
> Last month
> 
> speeded up for your enjoyment


Holy **** that's nuts. Those people are crazy for getting out of their cars and walking around.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

omoderncultureo said:


> Accord gets T-boned by...a miniature train for kids.


Pretty cool conductor to hit the car for the kid's sake. :thumbup:


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Anyone here ever been in a "bad" accident?
> I haven't, knock on wood, but would like to hear stories / see pics.


I don't have any pics, but I was driving a ZJ Grand Cherokee and some dude in a Volvo came flying out of a parking lot and slammed into the back right of the Jeep. I rolled over 3 times and landed on my wheels facing oncoming traffic. I had 2 5 gallon water jugs in the back that shot out of the back windows and went flying down the street. I was fine, but still had to go to the hospital. That was the worst accident I have ever been in.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Car gets rear ended and the wood comes thru the back window

Close call


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

yikes They went to the hospital



> An Oak Ridge woman driving into the sun up a slight hill on North Illinois Avenue crashed into the back of a stalled wrecker south of West Outer Drive on Monday morning, sending two people to the hospital with possible injuries, authorities said.
> 
> Elise A. Williams, 47, was taken by ambulance to Methodist Medical Center after the collision, and tow truck driver Charles T. Jones, 38, of Oliver Springs, was taken by ambulance to Parkwest Medical Center in Knoxville, an Oak Ridge Police Department accident report said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Seattle 

Yesterday

They survived...That is one split in half car










Telephone pole. pretty hard stop



> Two men in their 20s were in critical condition following a crash on Rainier Avenue South at Andover Street at 8:20 this morning.
> 
> The two men were driving in a Ford Mustang southbound on Rainier when the driver lost control and hit a telephone pole before slamming into a parked car. A resident of one of the nearby buildings was standing near the parked car and was also transported to the hospital with minor injuries, said Seattle Fire Department spokeswoman Sue Stangl.
> 
> The Mustang was sheared almost in half by the force of the crash, Stangl said. The two men appeared to have serious, but not life-threatening, injuries, she said.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Mustang driven by guy in his 20s loses control and hits a telephone pole? No surprise there.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

And up the pole we go


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

About two hours ago... It's always an SUV, isn't it?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> About two hours ago... It's always an SUV, isn't it?


looks like they went so switch lanes and didnt keep a steady throttle and hit the brakes hard and off the road they went


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

probably seen before

but worth a mention


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I sure as hell hope no one was in that car


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> And up the pole we go


And where it stop, nobody knows



Wheelstand said:


> probably seen before
> 
> but worth a mention


Wow

such danger

constipation absent 

much fired


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ _ "It came out of nowhere!"_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


> probably seen before
> 
> but worth a mention


What is this thing?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks like a mobile window washer.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

yikes

and lucky


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> About two hours ago... It's always an SUV, isn't it?


it is always an suv as the people that drive them think they can go faster in all weather as they drive an suv…i should know as i went in the ditch the first winter i was driving and it was in an suv lol:facepalm:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

97audia4 said:


>


That street is either completely designed wrong (not likely) or it's two straight through lanes and two left turn lanes and the woman in the SUV was in the rightmost of the two left turn lanes and decided to go straight instead.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

dub_life91 said:


> it is always an suv as the people that drive them think they can go faster in all weather as they drive an suv…i should know as i went in the ditch the first winter i was driving and it was in an suv lol:facepalm:


Probably hit the snow between lanes while executing a lane change.
Easy way to lose control on a highway - car will go sideways quite quickly going between completely different surfaces.

Old, but run-away wrecking ball in trunk of car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Miley Cyrus got a new car after that.



Preppy said:


>


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Nothing quite like losing control and playing bowling ball into and over a Kia dealership lot


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Preppy said:


> What is this thing?


Bronto sky lift.

http://www.bronto.fi/sivu.aspx?taso=0&id=10


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Balderdash said:


> Nothing quite like losing control and playing bowling ball into and over a Kia dealership lot


Them's not Kias, son.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

gti_matt said:


> Them's not Kias, son.


whoops.. that's right 

It's the "other" Korean dealer.

hell of a mess


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Balderdash said:


> whoops.. that's right
> 
> It's the "other" Korean dealer.
> 
> hell of a mess


Is this the Hit & Run from a Hyundai dealer in Texas? IIRC it was 2 guys and after the accident they ran away. Can't remember what happened or if charges were filled.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Old Windy said:


> Is this the Hit & Run from a Hyundai dealer in Texas? IIRC it was 2 guys and after the accident they ran away. Can't remember what happened or if charges were filled.


yep... preliminary report was they were looking for the guy

they got him and charges filed



> Witnesses told officers they watched the driver crawl out of his car and then run off. Police are still searching for him.
> 
> “As far as the extent of their injuries, we're not sure. I guess they were able somehow, they were seen running from the scene. So they were at least, had it together enough to run out of here,” said Officer Stefan.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]Austin police have arrested a man in connection with an accident that damaged more than a dozen vehicles at a Hyundai auto dealership.
Police have arrested 23-year-old Hipolito Rebollar.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

San Fran


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

In the Bronx a truck crashed into a house, killed the driver, and the body is still in the truck. FDNY is trying to figure out a way to get the truck out without the house falling.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

I just been lookin' for a carport


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

There's a truck in there somewhere


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Preppy said:


>


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

omoderncultureo said:


> Accord gets T-boned by...a miniature train for kids.
> 
> http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...n-Park-miniature-train-5159400.php#item-26606


Same incident?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

credit to Ken Steinhoff photographer










Link below

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/ohio/a-volkswagen-wheres-waldo/


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

HOWIE-WP said:


> Same incident?


LMAO at the video title.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

HOWIE-WP said:


> Same incident?


Why was car just sitting on tracks? Because beige?


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

McBanagon said:


>


Awesome! :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Man loses control of car

Volvo tries to eat these women's vehicles


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Too funny that that was caught on video! :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Honey! I'm home!!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

kasbah said:


> Honey! I'm home!!


He was upset about being evicted so he thought, "if I can't get in the door, I will just go in through the window like ninja!"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

^^^Out of curiosity, where did you find those photos?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

and sometimes you just luck out by not having a passenger












> A CONCRETE truck crash near Lorne might have been a fatality if the vehicle had been carrying a passenger.
> 
> Sergeant David Cooper of Lorne police said the 25-year-old Geelong man would have killed a passenger when he lost control on a sharp bend at Big Hill, eight kilometres east of Lorne.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Hand Cannon said:


> the immediate one above http://bhvfd14.org/2013/02/19/car-crashes-into-glenn-dale-house/#!bh
> 
> berwyn heights fire department


I was more curious how you came across them, and PGFD/BHVFD in general, being in the PNW.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

kenny301 said:


> I was more curious how you came across them, and PGFD/BHVFD in general, being in the PNW.


just hit the google key aimed at "car goes through house" or some such variant. images abound and i liked that set.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Kinda related...










caption said 60MPh:what:. Definitely dooable, poor guy...wow


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Powderkeg said:


> and sometimes you just luck out by not having a passenger


What makes them think that? it hit mostly on the driver side of the roof.

EDIT: Googled "Geelong", the first result was Australia. I saw tiny plate and no country and assumed US. Oops.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Doesn't look like 60mph but it DOES look like an ankle fracture inducing impact. 1/8th scale buggies are heavy.


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

kasbah said:


> Man loses control of car
> 
> Volvo tries to eat these women's vehicles


Dat's not a Volvo...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KeiCar said:


> Kinda related...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't stop watching that. Please, make it stop.


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> It broke through the roof but its still being supported, thats a pretty strong roof. Is that a Ford Escape?


Edge I believe, judging by the grille


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Interstate 94

yesterday










"Like a war zone out there"


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


>


apparently ADT can't secure this house.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

That was like 50 vehicles


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

remodeling.... done quickly


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> MANITOWOC — “God is good. He had his hands on me that day,” said Steven Gove of Manitowoc, the newspaper carrier who escaped serious injury after he was stuck in the windshield of a moving vehicle that hit him Saturday night.
> 
> “I’m just happy to be alive,” said Gove on Monday as he recalled the bizarre hit-and-run crash at the intersection of Marshall and South 16th streets.
> 
> ...


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

That seems like a huge number of big rigs on the road at the same time in that pileup.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

20thAna3282 said:


> That seems like a huge number of big rigs on the road at the same time in that pileup.


One of the largest trucking corridors in the US.

I still don't understand how that happens. How fast are people going in white out conditions.

Anyone that's driven that stretch knows what the lake effect snows are like. It's like nebraska thunderstorms, but with snow. There was a plume last week that dropped a foot of snow in less than an hour right near that area.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Sump said:


> One of the largest trucking corridors in the US.
> 
> I still don't understand how that happens. How fast are people going in white out conditions.
> 
> Anyone that's driven that stretch knows what the lake effect snows are like. It's like nebraska thunderstorms, but with snow. There was a plume last week that dropped a foot of snow in less than an hour right near that area.


precisely. Herd instinct coupled with absolute stupidity to keep up speed in those conditions



> National Weather Service meteorologist Evan Bentley said a band of heavy lake-effect snow was reported in the area at the time of the crash, dropping 1 to 2 inches of snow per hour and reducing visibility to a quarter mile or less — with some reports of visibility near zero.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Look out


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That poor thing  ask those years shining new to go out like that. I hope it was fixed. I bet the owner feels terrible too. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

another in the series "falls off the truck routine"


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

kasbah said:


> Man loses control of car
> 
> Volvo tries to eat these women's vehicles


so... what is that blue car?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Richard Directo said:


> so... what is that blue car?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holden_Adventra


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Richard Directo said:


> so... what is that blue car?


Some Holden wagon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> another in the series "falls off the truck routine"


Hehe... Hey buddy, HEY BUDDY. Come 'ere... I got a great deal on a used car... Interested? 

What? Its not like its stolen or "fell off the back of a truck" or anything.






On a related note, those Hyundai Genesis sedans (and coupes) are beautiful.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

yikes




























Guy is lucky to be alive. Hit him right in the head.

He has titanium in his forehead now.




> LAKEWOOD, Wash. -- A Lakewood man knows he's lucky to be alive after being hit with a chunk of metal that came flying through his windshield last Saturday near Dupont.
> 
> Richard Gagnon is now out of the hospital and recovering at home with his wife and infant daughter.
> 
> ...


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

That could have been much worse. He's very lucky.


----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

97audia4 said:


>


hat was the most detailed accident vid I have ever seen. +1,000,000 internet points for the cell phone pic...:thumbup:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Right in the living room
















































> A woman has miraculously emerged unscathed after a lorry ploughed through her living room - while she was sitting in it.
> The lorry flipped over and smashed through her wall this afternoon, demolishing the front of her house in the tiny Scottish village of Lonmay, Aberdeenshire.
> 
> The woman was said to be 'badly shaken' but not injured.
> ...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

NIghtmare scenario


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

ketamine1 said:


> hat was the most detailed accident vid I have ever seen. +1,000,000 internet points for the cell phone pic...:thumbup:


the zoom in on the cell phone was a nice touch


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Hand Cannon said:


> Right in the living room


How fast was this guy going to get that upside down, anyways?


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

The cops crash






























> Unbelievable, but almost a year after Lamborghini presented Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 to the Italian police it was totalled in a car crash.
> Police officers were cruising in the 560-horsepower supercar, when a vehicle pulled out a petrol station.
> The police officer had to swerve and crash into a couple of parked cars to avoid head-on collision.
> People were slightly injured.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Ooof ~!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> NIghtmare scenario


Wait. What is going on here? Is that a single, solo truck (yellow cab white/silver trailer) or is that a second truck that T boned the yellow cab which is no on top of that mini van.

...And the poor driver of that mini van....



Also the guy with the Titanium in his forehead now, what the hell was that piece that came in through the windshield. It almost looks like a weird square trailer hitch.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Wait. What is going on here? Is that a single, solo truck (yellow cab white/silver trailer) or is that a second truck that T boned the yellow cab which is no on top of that mini van.
> 
> ...And the poor driver of that mini van....
> 
> ...


Looks like one of these, jackknifed at both joints. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## midnightbluS10 (Jan 11, 2014)

So anyone actually seen anything like this stuff in person? I've got a few of a wreck near work that I'll post.


----------



## german2sn (Oct 10, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

just a little to the right and they would of parked safely in the garage :laugh:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Wall to wall trouble


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

That's a lotta eggs.

you run a stop sign and get in front of a Kenworth... you in for a world of hurt










> Police said Levin was traveling south on State Street Tuesday at about 2:20 p.m. in a 2012 Subaru Impreza when he failed to stop at the stop sign at Main Street.
> 
> A 2007 Kenworth tractor-trailer, operated by Johnathan Lambert, 34, of Shermans Dale, was traveling north on Main Street and struck the front driver side of the Subaru. On impact, the hood of the tractor flew up, obscuring Lambert's view, police said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

the best solution to traffic accidents?

Avoid them or let Darwin rule ahead of time.




















> An explosion from a firecracker inside a moving Jeep blew off the driver's hand early Saturday and scattered debris over half a block in Spokane, prompting initial fears over the man's intent, police and neighbors said.
> 
> Witnesses saw a flash of light from inside the vehicle, a red Jeep with a gray top, as it drove down a residential street, police said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Falls asleep at the wheel

buries vehicle inside house












> Dean Redinger, 18, of Marengo, WI was passing through Dassel on his way to a wedding in South Dakota when he fell asleep at the wheel of a 2003 GMC Sierra, crashing into the house at 510 Parker Avenue West (Highway 12) in Dassel, according to the Meeker County Sheriff’s Office.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Lightnin' said:


>



*WHERES YOUR GOD NOW?????*:sly:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

oh... man... right on the POOL TABLE.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> *WHERES YOUR GOD NOW?????*:sly:





JIMP said:


> Mysterious ways...



:laugh:


Edit: Wait, do you guys know JIMP outside of OT?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

These almost look like the same accident except Honda on the inside, Dodge on the outside. 



Powderkeg said:


> oh... man... right on the POOL TABLE.





TopDown_ said:


>


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Not one, not two...but three walls we goin' through












> Out of breath and out of control, witnesses say the 18-year-old driver of the 1998 Mercedes smashed into a Folsom home going at least 80 miles per hour.
> 
> “We were going like the same speed, and then she took off in front of us,” said Schmitz.
> Schmitz saw it all. He was driving next to the woman on Oak Avenue, right around 5:30 p.m. Friday and couldn’t believe his eyes.
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The driver’s uncle said:


> Her accelerator got stuck.


:bs:


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)

Massive Attack said:


> the best solution to traffic accidents?
> 
> Avoid them or let Darwin rule ahead of time.



I read that article this morning and It honestly made me sick!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

corradoswapT said:


> I read that article this morning and It honestly made me sick!


Seriously though, what the hell really happened... dude had to have been on bath salts or something.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Seriously though, what the hell really happened... dude had to have been on bath salts or something.


maybe he was on bath salts and wanted some pop tarts?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Peek a boo


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Ha, I was going to post about that guy as it is a local story, but see I was beaten to it! 

My assumption is he intended to light the firecracker and throw it out the window at someone/thing, but forgot to roll the window down first. :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


> Peek a boo


Heh, this was in toronto.
Toronto Star reporter's kid launched his press car into his garage door.

GROUNDED!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Chinese student drives through wall


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> Top down and airborne


A saleen cobra to boot, quite the rare beast.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

2 miles from my house. Anyone remember my hatchet incident> Same exit 

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...ns-underway/ubOAdF5dl9WT3tcB2ZWQ9I/story.html

There was a video of a DSm drifting around this exact corner years ago, can't find it now though.


----------



## urbanrocketeer (Aug 17, 2012)

<i>An explosion from a firecracker inside a moving Jeep blew off the driver's hand early Saturday and scattered debris over half a block in Spokane, prompting initial fears over the man's intent, police and neighbors said.</i>

That was one hell of a firecracker. Yes, sir!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

urbanrocketeer said:


> <i>An explosion from a firecracker inside a moving Jeep blew off the driver's hand early Saturday and scattered debris over half a block in Spokane, prompting initial fears over the man's intent, police and neighbors said.</i>
> 
> That was one hell of a firecracker. Yes, sir!





> Full Stick/M-1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seems these are at least equal to a quarter stick of dynamite.... maybe more


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

> A young man lost his left hand and a chunk of his thigh after two powerful firecrackers exploded in his pocket at a Fourth of July party in Oakland.
> 
> The explosion left nothing for surgeons to try and reattach. In fact, the impact also broke two bones in 19-year-old Josh Meyer's arm.
> 
> ...


stuff is powerful


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Yikes.  It is stories like those that reaffirm my general disdain for fireworks. And, make me wonder just how fast I could get my pants off if I thought they were about to blow up. :laugh:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Myers says he only had enough time to push a 2-year-old girl away from him, then fall on the ground and cover his pocket with his hand.*

Noble thing he did there ^^^^^^ 


but… DIR on so many other levels. Sheesh.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

mitcompressor said:


> seems these are at least equal to a quarter stick of dynamite.... maybe more
> Full Stick/M-1000
> 
> ===
> ...


Have to point out that neither the firework in that photo or the one posted earlier, matches the physical dimensions
listed. They are neither 2 3/4" in diameter (first choice) nor 6 inches long (2nd choice) and would not
hold 50-100 grams of power. They're likely more in the 5-10 gram range, which is still enough
to remove body parts. I had some original genuine M80's and they're only 3 grams of powder,
bur are still serious fireworks when they're in a confined space.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

ka boom


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

In one end .... and out the other


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

> On Friday, January 24, 2014, police responded to an auto accident in the 6300 block of Woodbine Avenue and observed a pile up of vehicles which appeared to be caused by the defendant, Elaine Lawrence a 28 year old female from 18XX Wynnewood Road, who was operating a 2003 White Ford Explorer. Lawrence was placed in custody for DUI.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

really bad accident today in Rio.. 

a truck with the cargo area lifted up ( don´t know the name of it in english ) hit a catwalk in a express way.. 4 killed and some injured

couple of pics are sort of nsfw

http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...cidente-na-linha-amarela-no-rio.html#F1086511

http://extra.globo.com/noticias/rio...arela-deixa-quatro-mortos-11425509.html#img=0




























video : http://extra.globo.com/noticias/rio...-com-passarela-na-linha-amarela-11426703.html


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Arsigi said:


> Ha, I was going to post about that guy as it is a local story, but see I was beaten to it!
> 
> My assumption is he intended to light the firecracker and throw it out the window at someone/thing, but forgot to roll the window down first. :laugh:


Bingo.

There was some speculation initially that a group of kids who were at the scene at the time of the explosion and then took off had thrown the explosive into the Jeep and he was trying to throw it back out before it blew up, but one of the first responders found a lot more of them in there later... busted.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

spockcat said:


> These almost look like the same accident except Honda on the inside, Dodge on the outside.


And the impact was so hard it changed that Dodge into a Ford.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Marcao said:


> really bad accident today in Rio..
> 
> a truck with the cargo area lifted up ( don´t know the name of it in english ) hit a catwalk in a express way.. 4 killed and some injured
> 
> ...


That's horrible...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

geeez... ^^

well it WAS up there.

Dump bed in up position brought it down .... hate that kind of mindless crap that wreaks havoc


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Same thing happened here just a few weeks ago

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2013/dec/26/truck-hits-bridge-vero-beach-state-road-5-and-old/

https://www.tcpalm.com/news/2014/jan/02/detours-start-friday-for-repair-work-to-us-1-on/

some dumbass ( expired CDL, suspended license and drove a crane with the boom up under a bridge and then ran and left a trail of concrete and metal to where he "hid" the truck ) took out the bridge, broke the old bridge while they are building a new one. Now they had to repair and replace part of the old bridge to keep traffic working.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

that'll be expensive


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


1:20

:laugh:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

knock knock


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Lorry hits the loo


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

BumpSteer said:


> Lorry hits the loo













?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

close company


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

CRacer21 said:


> ?


You beat me to it...


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

CRacer21 said:


> ?





EUROTHRASH said:


> You beat me to it...


Dammit, I'm on phone and actually went to get that pic. hahaha

Sent from Ecto1


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

another view of the Ferrari / truck


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> another view of the Ferrari / truck


Oof that looks painful. Poor driver and car...


...dibs on the brakes.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

No.... I don't need the damn garage door opener remote

I got's horsepower


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

> BRYN MAWR-SKYWAY, Wash. - A mother accidentally drove a pickup through her home Saturday morning, injuring her two young children and causing extensive property damage, officials confirmed.
> 
> The bizarre drama began at about 8 a.m. Saturday as the 38-year-old woman was backing up the pickup in the driveway of a home in the 10800 block of Rainier Avenue South, said a spokesperson for the King County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure if I would react any differently.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Not sure if I would react any differently.


 watched it 5 times and laughed all 5 times.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

shawshank redemption said:


> watched it 5 times and laughed all 5 times.


dude pooped his pants a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like playing bumper cars


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> another view of the Ferrari / truck


I'm going to go out on a limb and say the driver did not survive?


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Not sure if I would react any differently.


I would have hit the other truck to ensure he stops instead of continuing on his way like nothing happened. I could understand the screaming because if you go over the barrier your basically screwed rolling down the embankment. From the video comments it appears the other guy didn't stop. Why would you ever think it was ok to pass a plow on such a narrow road

Also, the guy filming was going WAY fast for conditions. I don't care if you have studded tires and chains, way to fast for conditions.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

dcomiskey said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say the driver did not survive?


Guy drew the lucky card that day



> This 2010 Ferrari 458 Italia crashed into a semi-truck, sliding underneath the trailer in such a way as to peel back the roof of the car. Let the convertible jokes commence, we will kick things off: looks like he couldn’t wait for the Spyder model! We can joke because, thankfully, only the driver’s ego was hurt.





















Big brakes didn't help him one bit


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Follow up on this one












> Crunch! Brand new $300,000 Ferrari gets backed over by a delivery truck and then gets a ticket for double parking


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Today at 3AM


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Drunk Dump Truck Driver












> PARKLAND, Wash. - A dump truck driver was arrested for DUI late Monday after he veered off Highway 512 into a cable barrier, uprooted it and stretched it across the roadway, the Washington State Patrol reports.
> 
> Troopers responded to the scene, Highway 512 near Portland Avenue, at about 9:10 p.m. after receiving a report of an accident blocking all westbound lanes of the highway.
> 
> ...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Never ever liked those cable barriers. I suppose they're cheaper, but they just seem more dangerous. Yes they stop crossovers... but then things like this make me envision Ghost Ship-style action afterwards.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Not the first time Trooper Guy Gill has appeared in this thread. I've been following this too long to know that


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

McBanagon said:


>


I love this pic

Dorifito into the snow driftos


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

McBanagon said:


>


Holy, Dodge should be paying someone for this image.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


:what:

Meth is a helluva drug.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Newton's a bitch. 











Boing.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Newton's a bitch.
> 
> Boing.


From the comments:



> If y'all notice, at 1:38 a bird lands on the rear left tire and the added weight made the chains fail. They forgot to factor in the bird's weight just in case one did land on the dump truck. Also, they are in the Southern Hemisphere, things weigh a little more down under. So obvious.﻿


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

core5 said:


> From the comments:


Take a look at the dude on the left in the safety vest, he does a hilarious monkey dance.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

No wonder people don't get any sleep


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


>




Relax, its just a scene from F&F 7, thats all... Calm down.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

interesting convoluted set of positions the truck got into


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Not the first time Trooper Guy Gill has appeared in this thread. I've been following this too long to know that


That you noticed that...:sly: :laugh:

But yea, he's been here 4 other times...Here, here, here, and here....


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

The ones that know how to drive in the snow demonstrate their prowess....today in Minnesota


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


>


Thats a really great photo BTW. Did the photographer just happen to be in the right place at the right time? I'm hoping he was quite far and just had a nice zoom lens to get such a shot. Otherwise he might not want to stick around for too long. 

I was originally thinking it was a CCTV screen grab but its too clear, the quality is way too high for recorded security cam footage I think. The only way that could be from a video feed is if it was a personal vehicle with a goPro or similar thats set to record on high quality. I think those can get pretty high quality video which in turn would make a nice screen grab.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*FV-QR*

The AP photog credit. A photographer in the right place at the right time.

That's definitely not a GoPro. Even with the 3, you'd see way more wide angle distortion.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

close call


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Checked through a few of the pages since Jan 4 but not all. Sorry if this is a repost.






Very nice save... still a brush with the guardrail, but it could have been really, really bad.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Checked through a few of the pages since Jan 4 but not all. Sorry if this is a repost.
> Very nice save... still a brush with the guardrail, but it could have been really, really bad.


I believe it is rozap but his reaction makes it a worthy one. :thumbup:
And are you sure it's just a brush? I had a feeling he wouldn't be driving away from that one.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike! said:


> Checked through a few of the pages since Jan 4 but not all. Sorry if this is a repost.


Check the prev page :facepalm:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> The AP photog credit. A photographer in the right place at the right time.
> 
> That's definitely not a GoPro. Even with the 3, you'd see way more wide angle distortion.


There's a few more images here, including a somewhat animated sequence:

http://jalopnik.com/the-most-righteous-picture-of-the-southern-winter-traff-1512627058


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


>




ho-lyyyyyyyyyyy....


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

.....and... the end


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

north little rock



> Witnesses say vehicle hit SUV, injuring 3, then raced through bridal shop


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


> .....and... the end


I want to see the beginning. Is there a full video of this somewhere?

[edit] Nevermind.. I see it was only three photos.


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

Here's a bunch, don't know if any have made it on here before...


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Floriduh

got to :25

yikes injures 10

76 year old woman driver


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Palm Coast. I've been there. It was built in the early 2000s and all old people bought all the houses for super cheap before the crash. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, now... they never touched the TV sitting there


----------



## urbanrocketeer (Aug 17, 2012)

jeff james said:


> Floriduh
> 
> got to :25
> 
> ...


Watching that stroller get punted made me sick.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

yes... it's been posted before

but I love the night shot for dramatic effect


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

South Africa

Whoa


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Massive Attack said:


> South Africa
> 
> Whoa



 That is all.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Hot Wheels said:


> Here's a bunch, don't know if any have made it on here before...


I'm guessing that was originally a fully enclosed trailer. Shame the car inside took on the amount of damage it did.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Massive Attack said:


> South Africa
> 
> Whoa


Damn that may as well have been a train, the amount of damage done. That guy was movin' alright.


Poor people the took off in the intersection without looking first. Can't blame them really for not looking, you gotta ask yourself sometimes, how often do YOU look each and everytime you take off from a red light??? I know I don't do it everytime.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Indianapolis a couple weeks ago


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Street sweeper comes into BBQ joint

"We're here to clean up"












> Famous Dave's BBQ restaurant in Quebec Square in Stapleton re-opened for business today, just 33 hours after a street sweeper truck crashed through an eterior wall and into the bar area. The accident occured around 5am Monday morning. No one inside the restaurant was hurt, and the truck driver was taken from the scene in an ambulance, with non-life threatening injuries.
> The truck was estimated to have been traveling at approximately 40 mph when it crashed through the restaurant's wall.
> Mike Higgins, Area Director for Famous Dave’s Bar-B-Que, was quoted on the restaurant's Facebook page as saying, “It’s amazing that things have turned around this quickly. Just yesterday I was standing in a pile of rubble, although optimistic, I thought it would be 2-3 days before we were able to get the doors open again.”


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

oh... geeze


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Massive Attack said:


> South Africa
> 
> Whoa


That sucks  it was in here with a traffic can view before too, I think. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

You better make way, theres a bad guy coming through...


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Massive Attack said:


> South Africa
> 
> Whoa



hooolllleeeeeee shhhheeettttt

my god they are just GONE nothing left totally obliterated


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

gunning for his "girlfriend"


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

a little long....but wow...


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

jeff james said:


> Floriduh
> 
> got to :25
> 
> ...


Ban automatics......















:laugh:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

hardcore4life said:


> Ban automatics......


Ban Camrys.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> gunning for his "girlfriend"


The moment the stolen SUV hits the bread truck:









F*cking dummy. Stable but critical, lets just hope stays that way for a long time...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> Street sweeper comes into BBQ joint
> 
> "We're here to clean up"


I thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Probably repost, but I just can't get enough of big trucks


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

oh hi!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> South Africa
> 
> Whoa


Wow; Any more information on this accident?


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Massive Attack said:


> South Africa
> 
> Whoa


Terrible crash, no doubt but 27 dead and 88 injured??? How is that even possible??


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> Terrible crash, no doubt but 27 dead and 88 injured??? How is that even possible??


4 minibus taxis












> According to officials, 19 people died at the scene, and 3 died later in the hospital.














> In some ways, the most disturbing thing about the accident is to learn that, in the same area, there have been multiple accidents in the past two weeks. Adding in the truck disaster, more than 60 people have died near the site of the truck crash, including a group of girls returning from a dance contest.





> the initial death toll was thought to be 27, but was lowered to 22, 19 of whom died at the scene and three later in hospital.Botha said just after the crash: ‘It’s a total disaster here. A heavy-goods truck came down through Fields Hill and collided with two cars on the M13 and then four taxis and another car.’Seven critical, eight serious injuries and miraculously, 11 escaped with relatively minor injuries.’It was believed the truck crashed into the vehicles when its brakes failed.The truck, belonging to Evergreen Transport, allegedly took the off-ramp from the M13 at the bottom of Fields Hill and crashed into the minibus taxis and car which had just pulled away after waiting for the lights to turn green at the intersection with Richmond Road.The truck came to a standstill about 30 metres from the intersection.


I'm not sure where they came up with the 88 injured number



> The driver of the 18-wheeler truck has since been arrested and charged with culpable homicide.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Good Lord.... when you thought things couldn't look any worse

aerial view camera


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

This just showed up in my news feed:







































I'm bored.....


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

This page is just making me cringe.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Mike! said:


> This page is just making me cringe.


No kidding, it's turning into The Tragic Traffic Accident Pic Post.

-GP


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Here....I'll lighten it up


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Lightnin' said:


>


Welcome to the internet. We hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mitcompressor said:


>


Ooof, I did that once. 



















(For some reason the) Parking meters were on the end of the space divider lines on top of concrete posts. The last post had a cone instead of a meter. Cone didn't matter, since I didn't see it while circling the parking lot. I was focused on the street light, and all of a sudden at 5mph BAM! Car stopped. I mean it STOPPED. 

I got out of the van wondering what the hell I hit. There was no median, no nothing. I circled the car and didn't see anything, so I started to wonder if the engine had seized. When I went to get back in the car, I noticed that the door handle was a little higher than normal... Then I looked down and noticed that the front wheels were off the ground.

Siht!

As I sat there waiting for a tow truck, all the cabbies started lining up for fares (it was at a rail station). They were looking, pointing, giggling. One came up to me and said, "That happened to my cousin last week, look." and he pointed at another cab with a big dent in the fender. Apparently a few of them had hit it that year, so I didn't feel AS stupid.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ Good story


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Welcome to the internet. We hope you enjoy your stay.


:laugh:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

oh, fudge


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>



these gas prices are outrageous!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a feeling this has been shown before... but it sure does look like something that would happen on a regular basis


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> oh, fudge


I think you mean "oh *f*_iretr_*uck*"


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

in my country, gt3


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

spockcat said:


> these gas prices are crushing us!


FTFY


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

well it's race "traffic"


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Gas prices dropped significantly that day.


Harvey Hopkins said:


>


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

lil' thumper said:


>


And here we see the New Edge v6 Mustang in its natural habitat.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

R-Dubya said:


> And here we see the New Edge v6 Mustang in its natural habitat.


A ghetto looking parking lot.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> I have a feeling this has been shown before... but it sure does look like something that would happen on a regular basis


Just a couple bicycles did all that damage to the roof. I was thinking that maybe it was a garage door that you see spilling its guts all over the place but now I don't think so. Whatever those long pieces of _metal?_ connect to, well I just hope those weren't anything load supporting....


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm guessing they were the slats of the door. Like those "overhead door" brand roll up doors.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Just a couple bicycles did all that damage to the roof. I was thinking that maybe it was a garage door that you see spilling its guts all over the place but now I don't think so. *Whatever those long pieces of metal?* connect to, well I just hope those weren't anything load supporting....


Probably false decorative ceiling to hide the pipes, electrical and concrete above.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

yikes


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


> yikes


6000lb explorer = crumpled like foil
3000lb civic = not bad


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Preppy said:


> 6000lb explorer = crumpled like foil
> 3000lb civic = not bad


front, the strongest point of the car. side, the weakest.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Odd way to land. My guess is, the explorer u turned in front of the civic, which went under-ish, lifting the explorer over it and stopping just shy of completely clearing it.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Preppy said:


> 6000lb explorer = crumpled like foil
> 3000lb civic = not bad


That's what 15 years of safety enhancements will do. Now take a late 90's civic and it probably would have been a fatal crash.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Preppy said:


> 6000lb explorer = crumpled like foil
> 3000lb civic = not bad


Hyundai Tiburon not Civic


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Claff said:


> Hyundai Tiburon not Civic


Both wrong. Accord coupe.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

And an Explorer weighs about 4000 lbs.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

thegoodson said:


> Both wrong. Accord coupe.


Dammit!

:laugh:


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Preppy said:


> 6000lb explorer = crumpled like foil
> 3000lb civic = not bad


4,000lb Explorer
3,500lb Accord


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

That Explorer rolled over on the road surface before it hit the Honda, judging from the scuffs on the rear window. I'd also wager that it had non-existent rocker panels like every other old Explorer in the rust belt, which probably didn't improve it's crash-worthiness. It happened near me and I don't think there were serious injuries.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

couple of other perspectives:




















Huntington, Long Island


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bazooka said:


>


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.break.com/video/ugc/truck-accident-2216140


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

It started to snow here in the PNW, which means accidents everywhere. Here's the ones that have hit the news so far...

I5 North in SW WA









20 car pileup on I5 South between Salem and Albany


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Them Duke boys sure had gotten themselves in a pickle....


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

"road looks clear. Guess I'll gun it"


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Oregon back to back storms. Portland got more snow in one day than it usually gets all winter


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


That might be the laziest plate blur I've ever seen! :laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


That is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

:40


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

0:45


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

I guess most of the snow that came yesterday/last night missed where I am. Barely saw a flurry...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

klaxed said:


> I guess most of the snow that came yesterday/last night missed where I am. Barely saw a flurry...


It all went to the south...into oregon


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

oy


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Gavin Calistros said:


> :40


Dem beats


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Update to the OH SHT guardrail incident. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/thund...h-video-that-went-viral-id-d-by-opp-1.2525732



> Trucker in Hwy. 11 near-crash video that went viral ID'd by OPP
> Charges pending for Milton man after he allegedly drove away from a near-crash north of Nipigon


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks more like a reject towing a broken down car in an unsafe manner. You can easily see the tow strap, people are stupid.



McBanagon said:


> 0:45


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

clutchrider said:


> Looks more like a reject towing a broken down car in an unsafe manner. You can easily see the tow strap, people are stupid.


Pretty much. Looked like nobody was in the 2nd car (or if someone was, he wasn't paying any attention to braking and caught up to and passed the towing car).


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

gti_matt said:


> Pretty much. Looked like nobody was in the 2nd car (or if someone was, he wasn't paying any attention to braking and caught up to and passed the towing car).


Or the people in the second car didn't have the key in/turned and the wheel locked.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

that poor sucker standing on the side of the road was sure targeted for a bullseye with that stupid maneuver ( on the part of either car)


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

gti_matt said:


> Pretty much. Looked like nobody was in the 2nd car (or if someone was, he wasn't paying any attention to braking and caught up to and passed the towing car).


:what: WTF are you talking about? The blue car was the one pulling the white car with the strap. The blue (lead) car was occupied, you see the brake lights momentarily as it enters the unpaved lane. It loses control in the unpaved lane, and veers across in front of the white car (which it was pulling). The white car runs into the side of it, and they both depart the road into the grass.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

rope tow ... it's a trap


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

^^^^ 
i wonder if the rope/cable broke ? or did it really go through the whole car? that can't be good for passengers


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

OOOO-A3 said:


> The blue car was the one pulling the white car with the strap. The blue (lead) car was occupied, you see the brake lights momentarily as it enters the unpaved lane. It loses control in the unpaved lane, and veers across in front of the white car (which it was pulling). The white car runs into the side of it, and they both depart the road into the grass.


There doesn't look to be any damage on the white car on the front or left side...didn't hit the blue car...but was forced off the road by it because he caught up to it at least partially. White car didn't appear to brake either (or not effectively enough) since he didn't stay 100% behind the blue car.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

Preppy said:


> 6000lb explorer = crumpled like foil
> 3000lb civic = not bad


err more like 4000 lb explorer and 3200 accord coupe.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

EdRacer71 said:


>


Another view of that crash...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

what in the world.....?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Found another photo with the driver. He may want to stick to walking on it from now on.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

snow fun looks like no fun


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Roberto Dimento said:


> snow fun looks like no fun


So he catches up to the car and has plenty of time to hop in and hit the brakes, but instead he hangs off of the door like he's magically going to stop 3,000 lbs of metal with his two shoes. On ice. What a goober.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

> "The truck then entered the westbound side of Dairy Queen, went completely through the building, and exited through the other side, where it came to a final rest, with most of the vehicle still inside the building."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^ Wow, he was going way too fast, plus slow reaction time to the truck moving over. Truck did nothing wrong. I doubt he even saw this guy coming up behind him...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

December of last year in New York










just a couple months ago


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

crashes right into the bedroom



5 people asleep in the house


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

:15

turn the volume down


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

can't recall if this was shown.

Smokey Mountain National Park





















> the car’s driver, a woman from Friendsville. She and her daugher had stopped and gotten out of the car to look at the river. The car started rolling and before they knew what happened the car was tail-end into the water. No one was hurt.


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

Here in SA, people complaining about bad roads (especially after a newly introduced tolling system in our interior provinces) Idiot MP's (members of parliament) Do a site visit, and during an interview this happens .....

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## kmead (Feb 11, 2001)

Balderdash said:


>


At least it hit the right car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

HOWIE-WP said:


> Here in SA, people complaining about bad roads (especially after a newly introduced tolling system in our interior provinces) Idiot MP's (members of parliament) Do a site visit, and during an interview this happens .....
> 
> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieSWzlYR5F8


Here in the US, we post your videos first.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=84840107&viewfull=1#post84840107


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BumpSteer said:


> :15
> 
> turn the volume down


http://translate.google.com


Car Driver said:


> Sorry I'm late guys, I got here as quick as I could!





Balderdash said:


> can't recall if this was shown.
> 
> Smokey Mountain National Park
> 
> ...


Stupid cars and there automatic self-initiating drive systems. How dare the car start to drive on its own. I specifically said to it this morning that it better behave. I'm getting quite sick and tired of its antics. First it was swapping the brake pedal for the go pedal. How dare it do such a thing. Now this... THIS! I've had too much! I'm done with GM cars, DONE I tell you. My next car is going to be an import. I'm getting a saturn. I heard those don't dent.



kmead said:


> At least it hit the right car.


Hmmm, there is a lot going on here, a lot to see. Look close, there's more than meets the eye....


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

kmead said:


> At least it hit the right car.


Wouldn't the right car have been a Chevy volt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

pure lunacy


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

BumpSteer said:


> pure lunacy


Last 5 seconds....Hmmmm:sly:

Suspect video is suspect.


What do you say icondoge









Such advertisement.

Much viral

Wow


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

BumpSteer said:


> pure lunacy



Someone hit the gas on accident and jumped a curb?


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

NotFast said:


> Someone hit the gas on accident and jumped a curb?


Did someone say....curb










What about










And certainly, who could forget


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Here in the US, we post your videos first.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=84840107&viewfull=1#post84840107


hmm....guess reposts are the same world round :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> 0:45



Video titled: "Public safety fellow surprised by accident"

That guy looks like the accident put him asleep. I don't think his demeanor changed one bit

EDIT: Whats an MP?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Zoom zoom.


















I realize these are from 2005, but I came across them while looking up _"SRT4 accidents"_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Video titled: "Public safety fellow surprised by accident"
> 
> That guy looks like the accident put him asleep. I don't think his demeanor changed one bit
> 
> EDIT: Whats an MP?


Member of Parliament.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thats the sporty Protege, right?


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> Thats the sporty Protege, right?


Yep the new looks like a basketball model.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Zoom zoom.


Safe to say that resulted in at least one fatality.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

HOWIE-WP said:


> Here in SA, people complaining about bad roads (especially after a newly introduced tolling system in our interior provinces) Idiot MP's (members of parliament) Do a site visit, and during an interview this happens .....
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


This had me rolling :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Hmmm, there is a lot going on here, a lot to see. Look close, there's more than meets the eye....


Seems pretty standard fare for the streets of Mexico 


KeiCar said:


> Last 5 seconds....Hmmmm:sly:
> 
> Suspect video is suspect.
> 
> ...


I think they did this before (like last year), it was a real video but overlaid with the Logitech logo? The Toyota suv that "unintended accelerated" into the garage, I think? 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

lost control


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

He said he was a customer. crunch


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Talk about whip saw


geez


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


> Talk about whip saw
> 
> 
> geez


Personally I would have kept going into the ditch instead of just stopping on the side of the road.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

BumpSteer said:


> Talk about whip saw
> 
> 
> geez




WTF happened, sleepy driver?
Also, that road surface seemed like a total POS.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

eggs


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Now _there's_ something you don't see every day.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Balderdash said:


>





KeiCar said:


> Hmmm, there is a lot going on here, a lot to see. Look close, there's more than meets the eye....


It's not just a car, it's a transformer!  :beer:

(you beat me to the joke I was going to make!)


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

[BRAZIL] Corolla got crunched between two articulated buses










link in portuguese, with quick video :

http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/trans...re-dois-onibus-na-av-vereador-jose-diniz.html


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Marcao said:


> [BRAZIL] Corolla got crunched between two articulated buses


Oh my...can't figure out how to directly link to the pic (not that I really want to), but pic #5 of 17....do I see in the car what I think I see?

http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/trans...agado-por-onibus-em-acidente-na-zona-sul.html


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

gti_matt said:


> Oh my...can't figure out how to directly link to the pic (not that I really want to), but pic #5 of 17....do I see in the car what I think I see?
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/trans...agado-por-onibus-em-acidente-na-zona-sul.html


looks to be the leg of the lady thats on the stretcher in pic 6.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

shawshank redemption said:


> looks to be the leg of the lady thats on the stretcher in pic 6.


Hmmm says in the article that the two people killed were in the Corolla...and pic #2 appears to show that there was nobody in the back seat (well, not that I can see), so I'm guessing the people in the front were killed (on impact?). The silver tarp makes me wonder if that was the case and if so, the woman on the stretcher is probably not the same one.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Whole person is visible in pic #8, unattended. Similar colored clothing, but I think it's
a different type of shirt (loose fitting versus tight). Pretty rough.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> Hmmm says in the article that the two people killed were in the Corolla...and pic #2 appears to show that there was nobody in the back seat (well, not that I can see), so I'm guessing the people in the front were killed (on impact?). The silver tarp makes me wonder if that was the case and if so, the woman on the stretcher is probably not the same one.


They wouldn't put a tarp over a live person and leave them there. That's a leg from one of the casualties still in the car...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

this would be an interesting situation to try to get out of


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

dcomiskey said:


> They wouldn't put a tarp over a live person and leave them there. That's a leg from one of the casualties still in the car...


Right...that's pretty much what I was thinking...and why it probably wasn't the same person on the stretcher.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Daemon42 said:


> Whole person is visible in pic #8, unattended. Similar colored clothing, but I think it's
> a different type of shirt (loose fitting versus tight). Pretty rough.


Ohhhh you're right...I didn't see that. He or she is just folded right up in there.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

crunch


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

little different perspective of above


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

yikes. I'm always nervous about trucks. This doesn't help


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The person behind them went over the rail too. Sucks.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

uh.... whoops


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Terandyne said:


> uh.... whoops


the fack?
why are the outriggers burning? hydraulic oil fire?

oh wait, boom contact with the power lines?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

ouch


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

It's wacky enough


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bravo to the person who filmed this for filming to the end. Bravo to the truck driver. I won't post a spoiler for the ending. Let's just say that I had a hard time controlling my laughter.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Bravo to the person who filmed this for filming to the end. Bravo to the truck driver. I won't post a spoiler for the ending. Let's just say that I had a hard time controlling my laughter.


:thumbup:


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Bravo to the person who filmed this for filming to the end. Bravo to the truck driver. I won't post a spoiler for the ending. Let's just say that I had a hard time controlling my laughter.


x2:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Bravo to the person who filmed this for filming to the end. Bravo to the truck driver. I won't post a spoiler for the ending. Let's just say that I had a hard time controlling my laughter.


They must teach that on the first day of dump/garbage truck school.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUAz14FnaoA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqbK_9tZKnY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HWrZ7RgU_4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82GFwor-s_Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYCzoA9MqTQ


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Bravo to the person who filmed this for filming to the end. Bravo to the truck driver. I won't post a spoiler for the ending. Let's just say that I had a hard time controlling my laughter.


It is kind of funny but honestly, that would be the best idea of how to handle the situation, wouldn't it?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Powderkeg said:


>


Looks like a medical condition.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Pennsylvania pileup


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

ouch


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

wow... hope the person in the evo is ok 




surefooted said:


> Looks like a medical condition.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey, relax. It's Fed Ex


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

gas station mayhem

:15


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Here Ya go, son. This is how we do it in the Big Apple


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

dude holding the baby carriage was being a boss until the bus his the brick wall


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


Why did the car move?


Sent from Ecto1


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

surefooted said:


> Why did the car move?
> 
> 
> Sent from Ecto1


I may be completely off here, but it seems they were going to gas up and take off without paying. (body language and looks at attendant while she is pumping the gas.)

then perhaps her compatriot in this scheme jumped the gun and ran off before she was ready.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

surefooted said:


> Why did the car move?
> 
> 
> Sent from Ecto1


IIRC they were a known thieves and were recognized by the station attendant who was going to try block their path with the fire extinguisher.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

asleep in bed.... then dead


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Lord


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Hot...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Massive Attack said:


>


:screwy: Do bus drivers not have seat belts? Looks like she was thrown right out of the driver's seat (and had she not been thrown out, she might have been able to stop the bus before it hit the wall)?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

According to the comments that is exactly what happened, and the bus driver got fired for their actions.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Massive Attack said:


> I may be completely off here, but it seems they were going to gas up and take off without paying. (body language and looks at attendant while she is pumping the gas.)
> 
> then perhaps her compatriot in this scheme jumped the gun and ran off before she was ready.





spockcat said:


> IIRC they were a known thieves and were recognized by the station attendant who was going to try block their path with the fire extinguisher.


Ah thanks


Sent from Ecto1


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

After all the accidents that buses encounter after initial hits because of drivers not wearing seatbelts, you would think they could at least put some kind of kill switch or something that would not let the bus move unless you were buckled in. I get you could technically clip it behind you but I'm sure something exists to fix that little problem.

I don't know about anyone else but regardless of the typical drivers size in most of these videos I personally would not want to be unclipped driving a something so big with a flat glass window right in front of me.


----------



## Gutling (Feb 18, 2013)

clutchrider said:


> After all the accidents that buses encounter after initial hits because of drivers not wearing seatbelts, you would think they could at least put some kind of kill switch or something that would not let the bus move unless you were buckled in. I get you could technically clip it behind you but I'm sure something exists to fix that little problem.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but regardless of the typical drivers size in most of these videos I personally would not want to be unclipped driving a something so big with a flat glass window right in front of me.


Exactly, just like lawn mowers and forklifts have a pressure switch on the seat, where if you stand up or get off they quit running. Hell even treadmills have a kill chord


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Someone must have yelled "Lower it!"


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Preppy said:


>



That doesn't look real to me for some reason.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

82Turbo930 said:


> That doesn't look real to me for some reason.


It looks fake as hell. Watch the road around the boulder as it crashes to the ground.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

82Turbo930 said:


> That doesn't look real to me for some reason.


nah it's totally real:laugh:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

well, gee .... what a surprise this happened


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Driving skills ....somebody needs 'em


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

82Turbo930 said:


> That doesn't look real to me for some reason.


Nahhhh, it's real 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

So... a gust of wind?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Barefoot_ said:


> well, gee .... what a surprise this happened


Damn it Tiny4cyl, we told you not to supercharge it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Barefoot_ said:


> well, gee .... what a surprise this happened


BRZ'd
http://www.inautonews.com/american-man-ruins-ford-mustang-gt-in-8-hours-after-buying-it#.UwM3r7S2zbw


> *Man ruins Ford Mustang GT in 8 hours after buying it*
> 
> An Man has recently crashed beyond repair his brand new Ford Mustang GT, only 8 hours after buying it.
> ​According to the guys at themustangsource.com, the muscle car has been driven into a tree at high speed. Our source is also saying that the Ford Mustang GT has been bought for only 8 hours when it was ruined and its driver was having fun in it with the ESP off when he lost control in a crub at 80mph. The lack of experience lead to losing control of the powerful vehicle and crashing it beyond repair in a tree. The drive was along in the car and walked out of the scene without any injuries.
> ...


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> BRZ'd
> http://www.inautonews.com/american-man-ruins-ford-mustang-gt-in-8-hours-after-buying-it#.UwM3r7S2zbw


What the hell kind of writing is that??


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> What the hell kind of writing is that??


Which part in particular?


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Chmeeee said:


> What the hell kind of writing is that??


The kind they did in Russia in 2012. Old story is old.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Southern Jetta said:


> The kind they did in Russia in 2012. Old story is old.


Tell that to Barefoot_


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

82Turbo930 said:


> That doesn't look real to me for some reason.













I didn't think anyone thought it to be real. I have that app too on my iphone :laugh:

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/action-movie-fx/id489321253?mt=8


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Barefoot_ said:


> well, gee .... what a surprise this happened


That will buff out .... that tree was puny.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

from a friend's FB feed this morning










tried for a frontside 50/50 but got the rear truck hung up


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

yesterday Michigan pileup 40 vehicles


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Bike was stopped behind another car waiting to turn, and the mustang driver wasn't paying attention. The biker was thrown from the bike and the mustang pushed the bike into the back of the other car and then up on top of it. No one was seriously injured, biker was surprisingly OK, just a bit shaken up.


And the Mustang driver had a broken nose! 



> a guy from work knows the police officer that was on scene and he said the mustang driver and the bike rider were brothers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> And the Mustang driver had a broken nose!


Hopefully from his brother punching him in the nose!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

That must have been some wild ride


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

goes in the river... gets charged with DWI

Western North Carolina


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

just whacked


----------



## SirFrancisDrake (Feb 5, 2014)

kowabonga said:


> goes in the river... gets charged with DWI
> 
> Western North Carolina


Can we throw all the Calibers in the river?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

oooof


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Helsinki today. The X5 had been on the wrong side of the highway. It looks to have been such a head-on crash that I'd be suspecting the driver was suicidal, not sleepy.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Son said:


> Helsinki today. The X5 had been on the wrong side of the highway. It looks to have been such a head-on crash that I'd be suspecting the driver was suicidal, not sleepy.


As was discussed in a related thread, driving the wrong way on a highway is almost always linked to two things: elderly people getting confused and drunk drivers.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

dcomiskey said:


> As was discussed in a related thread, driving the wrong way on a highway is almost always linked to two things: elderly people getting confused and drunk drivers.


link to that thread?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kowabonga said:


> link to that thread?


Probably this one:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...college-students-plus-him-herself(-)-in-Tampa


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

good lord, that X5...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dcomiskey said:


> As was discussed in a related thread, driving the wrong way on a highway is almost always linked to two things: elderly people getting confused and drunk drivers.


Totally. That X5 was _tanked._


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

dcomiskey said:


> As was discussed in a related thread, driving the wrong way on a highway is almost always linked to two things: elderly people getting confused and drunk drivers.


problem is in that thread, it was just "discussed". I don't see any statistical analysis about how many confused or how many drunk or how many suspected suicide.



dcomiskey said:


> Unfortunately, the majority of the time it's alcohol-related, followed by older derivers being confused. It rarely, fi ever, has to do with suicide.


The Highway Patrol in many states can't rule a suicide if no note is left.

Just posing the question here. I don't see any facts posted.

If they are drunk and suicidal.. ... hmm


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> Bike was stopped behind another car waiting to turn, and the mustang driver wasn't paying attention. The biker was thrown from the bike and the mustang pushed the bike into the back of the other car and then up on top of it. No one was seriously injured, biker was surprisingly OK, just a bit shaken up.
> 
> 
> And the Mustang driver had a broken nose!


That's one way to lower it


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

heads up


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

RUN!


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

Anyone else notice the EMT smoking a cig in the third river rescue pic?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

sportwgn said:


> Anyone else notice the EMT smoking a cig in the third river rescue pic?












Mmmm close but looks like something on the hillside behind him that just happens to line up with his mouth.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

sportwgn said:


> Anyone else notice the EMT smoking a cig in the third river rescue pic?


So?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> Mmmm close but looks like something on the hillside behind him that just happens to line up with his mouth.


I agree.



Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> So?


It is against employment policy that EMTs and firefighters smoke in some (don't know how many) jurisdictions. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

audifans said:


> yesterday Michigan pileup 40 vehicles


Kinda reminds me of a nightmare I had last week


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Nahhhh, it's real
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really??


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

heh... lo miles... a real deal


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## kenstoy (Feb 16, 1999)

This happen in Beijing and 3 person has died from this accident
Ferrari+3passenger in 2 seater car + High Speed fun= RIP


Son said:


>


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

dcomiskey said:


> As was discussed in a related thread, driving the wrong way on a highway is almost always linked to two things: elderly people getting confused and drunk drivers.





dcomiskey said:


> Unfortunately, the majority of the time it's alcohol-related, followed by older derivers being confused. It rarely, fi ever, has to do with suicide.












An eyewitness who posted the photo said the BMW driver avoided him and another car in front of him and aimed at the tanker truck. The truck tried to avoid the collision, but couldn't. We'll never hear from the autopsy*, if the X5 driver had alcohol in his blood or not, but based on the eyewitness reports, he was definitely suicidal. 

I know suicidal people aren't thinking straight, but I really wish they wouldn't put others in danger and possibly end a truck driver's career. I've heard stories where truck or train drivers haven't been able to get back to work anymore after colliding with/running over a suicidal person.

*Suicides aren't reported as suicides here and if the cause to an accident like this is found to be suicide, there won't be any more news stories about it.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> heh... lo miles... a real deal


He's probably underwater on his loan...


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

trbochrg said:


> He's probably underwater on his loan...


I'm always surprised at how many cars seem to end up in pools.

Like, they're usually in back yards behind fences and things. Yet many a picture of a car in a pool.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Robstr said:


> I'm always surprised at how many cars seem to end up in pools.
> 
> Like, they're usually in back yards behind fences and things. Yet many a picture of a car in a pool.


It's probably because no one ever DOESN'T take a picture of a car in a pool.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Robstr said:


> I'm always surprised at how many cars seem to end up in pools.
> 
> Like, they're usually in back yards behind fences and things. Yet many a picture of a car in a pool.


Yep... and the fences and "things" generally wind up in the pool or bent as the vehicle crashed through them on the way in.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


>


wow... I wonder what room that rig finally wound up in


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I always like these stories

Blows through her own garage and winds up in the drink next door





















> SAN DIEGO (CBS 8) - A motorist in Clairemont drove her SUV into her neighbor's pool Thursday after crashing through her own garage.
> 
> It happened just after 2:30 p.m. in the 4600 block of Lehrer Drive near Frink Avenue. The vehicle crashed over a hedge and two fences before plunging into the shallow end of the pool, SDFRD spokesman Maurice Luque said. The 67-year-old driver was able to extricate herself from the SUV, which came to rest on its wheels, about two-thirds submerged.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

BumpSteer said:


> wow... I wonder what room that rig finally wound up in


the kitchen to drop off the milk, obviously!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Powderkeg said:


>


Flipped over in a hurricane?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Flipped over in a hurricane?


appears so

Another stretch who got into trouble


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> We move the world


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Oil truck clobbered the camper and then into the house


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Brain Freeze made me do it












> man in San Antonio driving a truck passed out and smashed into four parked cars on Friday, but alcohol was not involved instead it was caused by a Slurpee.
> According to WOAI-TV the driver said he suffered a “brain freeze” from gulping down the frozen treat and passed out before running into the parked cars.
> Cops gave the man a field sobriety test and it backed up his story, there was no alcohol in his system.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

I think I can see. :laugh: I don't get people that don't clear their windows before taking off... :screwy:



Hand Cannon said:


>


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Bowling alley approach to roadways

:20


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> heh... lo miles... a real deal





trbochrg said:


> He's probably underwater on his loan...


Eh, after insurance money it was probably a wash.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Today in Sao Paulo...


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kasbah said:


> We move the world.


Driver was on loan from Venice, perhaps?


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ good straps


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Tight squeeze


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


>


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Third World Wacky


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like it's wipe out time


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

guess he wanted some


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi wire act


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

This may very well be the wackiest video yet to be posted here.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Head over wheels for a drink, evidently


----------



## hipster. (May 3, 2012)

mike02467 said:


> This may very well be the wackiest video yet to be posted here.


Dude who you can see running for the median right when the first fireball ignites is probably the driver. He knew what he was hauling and was like "fffffffffccccckkkkk!"


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Chinese rich guys at it again? This one's a Speciale, so brand spanking new, too.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

mike02467 said:


> This may very well be the wackiest video yet to be posted here.


It has been already, and I think there was an alternate view that was coming from the opposite direction as well. Still scary stuff!!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Powderkeg said:


> Head over wheels for a drink, evidently


1) is that an ITR? and 2) doesn't look like there's much of a guard rail or anything from the road in the background.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

EdRacer71 said:


> 1) is that an ITR?


Yep, that's an ITR, LHD european market...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

oh... whoops


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Son said:


> Chinese rich guys at it again? This one's a Speciale, so brand spanking new, too.


Is this Chinese? Tough to tell, but I think no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Powderkeg said:


> oh... whoops


Ok, I usually refrain, but welcome to the internet 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Powderkeg said:


> oh... whoops


Probably rolled it unloading it off a flatbed trailer ramp. Happens a lot. There's no other way you could roll one of those on flat ground - too slow, too heavy, low cog.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

mike02467 said:


> This may very well be the wackiest video yet to be posted here.



Wow, nice post. Any idea where that happened? This stuff makes me glad for the heavy-handed licensing requirements for truck drivers in the USA.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

It's like they didn't even see that the road narrowed.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

CRacer21 said:


> It's like they didn't even see that the road narrowed.


Sure didn't...and it was rather poorly signed as such too.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kasbah said:


>


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Preppy said:


> Is this Chinese? Tough to tell, but I think no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Berlin,Germany, Smart in the background ran a red light and the Ferrari crashed into same. Both women got away with broken bones.

Happened a day ago, but yes, seems to be a common sight in Beijing as well......


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Ca-LUNK


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Is this Chinese? Tough to tell, but I think no.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not China...

It's actually in Berlin, it T-Boned a Smart...smart actually looks good in comparison :laugh:

poor ferrari


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

So, maybe we get bus to give jump start, no?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## urbanrocketeer (Aug 17, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> So, maybe we get bus to give jump start, no?


I don't even . . . the whole thing is stupid, but why on Earth did they not at least have someone in the driver's seat when he hooked it up to the bus?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

kasbah said:


>


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

redshift said:


>


Much better! :laugh:

A local gem from a few days ago... truck 0, low railroad bridge 1.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That bus... Don't tell me I'm the only one who's daydreamed when stuck in traffic about somehow hooking your car to the anti submarining bar of a trailer at speed 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> That bus... Don't tell me I'm the only one who's daydreamed when stuck in traffic about somehow hooking your car to the anti submarining bar of a trailer at speed
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Electromagnets


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

redshift said:


>


AHAHAHAHA.

Mrs. Simpson, I killed my pencil.

Broke, you broke you pencil.

I... broke him.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Flyin' thru the air


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Arsigi said:


> Much better! :laugh:
> 
> A local gem from a few days ago... truck 0, low railroad bridge 1.


oh man


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Washington State

Skykomish River

(I'd say the guy was lucky to get out alive)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Washington State
> 
> Skykomish River
> 
> (I'd say the guy was lucky to get out alive)


LOL, that looks like it Hertz.

(looks again) 

Ooops. Penske.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> So, maybe we get bus to give jump start, no?




Private video is private.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> Private video is private.


Damn, it was great. 

(description)

Edit - reposted below.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I think it took off faster than they expected, and also the tiny ladder thing they strapped the car to started to pull the whole rear panel off. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Found a re-post of the vid.





I think the intent was to release the strap somehow after the car was started.
Why the driver wasn't *in* the car the whole time, is beyond me.
Best case the car still would have been running, in gear with himself outside.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Daemon42 said:


> Why the driver wasn't *in* the car the whole time, is beyond me.


yeah I don't get that one either. There was no reason for the guys to be outside the car "helping" it get moving once hooked up to the bus.

Interesting too how in Russia a cop car seems to be nearby quite a lot too huh?


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

mcbanagon said:


> lol, that looks like it hertz.
> 
> (looks again)
> 
> ooops. Penske.




l
o
l
!!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

whoops


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> whoops


Meh, he spread salt about as well as our local guys do it.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Belgium

100 cars


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Reads like a TCL fun story













> went “through a ditch, under two fences, and airborne” before coming to rest halfway inside a storage unit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


>


According to the TV commentator, this car is now scrap metal.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> According to the TV commentator, this car is now scrap metal.


Note my comment under the video... lol.
It's also a McLaren Roadster and a Spyder.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, the sign said "low prices" so maybe he figures his rig is all of a sudden low.

Sheesh


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Canada said:


> Atlanta, LOL


http://www.cp24.com/weather/96-vehi...eup-in-snow-squall-north-of-toronto-1.1706053


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cp24.com/weather/96-vehi...eup-in-snow-squall-north-of-toronto-1.1706053


White-out conditions with zero visibility vs. 1 cm of snow...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

lowblackdub said:


> White-out conditions with zero visibility vs. 1 cm of snow...


You forgot the ice... And that they have virtually no snow clearing equipment. 

Let's see you get anywhere on unplowed, unsalted, snow-over-ice roads...

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^ :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Just the first bit.

The rest of it is dialogue about driving

(maybe a training video for truckers/car drivers)


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Look out.

(looks like driving without really looking)


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Powderkeg said:


> whoops


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Richard Directo said:


>


russians:laugh:


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Hard to see in the gif, but the car actually hit her purse.
(you'll probably want to turn your volume down)




Time to buy a lottery ticket?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

ouch...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

TaaT said:


>






























"Over the river and through the woods to grandmother's house we go..."


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

.... and ... it didn't fit. How about that


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh..... Sh.......t!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

104 cars got together in Denver yesterday. 
http://www.denverpost.com/weathernews/ci_25254464/snow-related-accidents-close-westbound-i-70-at

Unfortunately, one died.


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> 104 cars got together in Denver yesterday.
> http://www.denverpost.com/weathernews/ci_25254464/snow-related-accidents-close-westbound-i-70-at
> 
> Unfortunately, one died.


I thought people in Denver were expert snow drivers?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Denver drivers are not intimidated by snow, but not always running sensible tires and we have a lot
of imports from warm states. 
The real problem though was just extraordinarily bad conditions. A little wet,
then rapid freeze, then snow on top.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Richard Directo said:


>


She probably went "Ой! Мама дорогая!" or more likely "Вот блядь придурок!"


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Helsinki, Finland, this past weekend. Looks like a 997 Turbo or GT2.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

jeff james said:


>


well, damn....How did this happen? Fits like a glove.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

Terandyne said:


>


Uhm, it's probably the muffler that is holding it together? Damn!


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Son said:


> Helsinki, Finland, this past weekend. Looks like a 997 Turbo or GT2.


I haven't cried in years. Until just now.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

mmmmm..... power lines


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> mmmmm..... power lines


Release the brakes. Slingshot action would be awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

ooof... that hurts


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Terandyne said:


>


There was a Dateline feature on this wreck. Driver was a mother which had her baby in the back seat. A semi caused the accident and went off the side of the bridge. See the smoke from the explosion? Mother and baby survived!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Terandyne said:


>


E46?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

yes... E46


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Son said:


> Helsinki, Finland, this past weekend. Looks like a 997 Turbo or GT2.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

haha, dumbass. and the Darwin award goes to....


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Should have sprung for the AWD version. :laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Hate to be that guy, but from what I have found the kid on the bike was killed. Not sure if that is "wacky" or not.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

OldsPowered said:


> Hate to be that guy, but from what I have found the kid on the bike was killed.


Good


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

Powderkeg said:


>


Hazmat placards on the trailer and drums being hoisted out - that could have been really bad


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

and ....


----------



## tankton (Jun 25, 2013)

redshift said:


> Should have sprung for the AWD version. :laugh:


Just had to have an Audi.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Lightnin' said:


> [/IMG]


made me shed a tear....


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Prius. State vehicle and a good story. The guy had file folders on the top of his car, one of the groundskeepers yelled to him as he was driving by about it. He pulls in, jumps out to collect the papers. Forgets to put the car in Park or lock the Parking Brake (still not 100% how the Prius works with that). Car just rolls away and over a stone wall. It was quite amusing to watch.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Driver doesn't set parking brake or in gear. Gets out and walks in front of vehicle. Truck rolls over him and then into this restaurant

He didn't make it


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Metal bar falls off truck

Steering wheel deflects it enough to spare the car driver


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Balderdash said:


> Metal bar falls off truck
> 
> Steering wheel deflects it enough to spare the car driver


Was he driving in reverse?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

After it speared the windshield, the air pressure probably blew it back against the roof.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This one is a little depressing. Pregnant mother driver herself and three children into the ocean. 






http://www.wesh.com/news/central-fl...-beach-authorities-say/24804232#ixzz2v7OQfSKQ
​


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Balderdash said:


> Metal bar falls off truck
> 
> Steering wheel deflects it enough to spare the car driver


Should believe in god after this experience.
Holy crap.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I thought people in Denver were expert snow drivers?


104 people out of the millions that live there? Not a bad percentage, unlike the south...


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Good


:facepalm:


fool, you'd be better off keeping your mouth shut.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Lightnin' said:


>


Save the Dunkel!!!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> This one is a little depressing. Pregnant mother driver herself and three children into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does this even happen?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Preppy said:


> How does this even happen?


News reports seem to lean toward it being intentional. That's prolly why he referred to it as depressing. 

I have a semi-related sort of story... back in 1991, my sister went to the beach with her 85 Accord and my two nieces (6 mths and 5 yrs), and her husband. The car was a stick, and I guess she forgot to set the brake, while my baby niece was in the carseat on the beach... rolled into the water. Everyone was ok. Even the car was ok. She drove it for another year after that, and she told me that the wipers, headlights, etc basically anything electrical would work whenever they wanted to (even if they were off)  I am honestly surprised a salt water 80s Honda could survive the inevitable crazy rust for a year...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

today



















load of steel thru the cab


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

And she didn't even leave the kitchen :laugh:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

^Story was a semi cut him off and had to jam on the brakes

Lucky he emerged with nothing more than a fast heart rate


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> ^Story was a semi cut him off and had to jam on the brakes
> 
> Lucky he emerged with nothing more than a fast heart rate


Yowza. That's why I always cringe when the only way to tie down a long load is with straps over the sides. You try to torque the straps down as hard as possible, but you never know how much force will make something want to slide out. Looks like wet steel in that case helped the effort.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like he is lucky those sections were curved instead of straight


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


>


Stop resisting, house.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

yikes


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Driver made it thru this


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

woah!


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^ Is/was that a Meyers Manx?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Richard Directo said:


> woah!


holy bajesus those guys are lucky! 

and holy bajesus that guy was hauling ass! :thumbdown:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


>


And that kids was how the MR2 came to be :laugh:


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Powderkeg said:


>


Looking for his AARP card? :laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> And that kids was how the MR2 came to be :laugh:


:laugh: that was a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> And that kids was how the MR2 came to be :laugh:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Looks like he is lucky those sections were curved instead of straight


wow


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Richard Directo said:


> woah!


Looks like all 3 guys were un-injured?! Wow. They got lucky as hell. Especially the guy on the driver's side of the white vehicle.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

and.... into the post office


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Terandyne said:


> and.... into the post office


I have to take my pistol off when I go the post office, but that guy gets to bring in his whole car? Come on!


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


>


Im'ma just hide the car under this fence. Nobody'll find it here.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

From a previous page

Driver started coughing and plowed off the road. Bakersfield


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Looks like he is lucky those sections were curved instead of straight


Holy sht, no headache rack?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

I would smash into a storefront too if they use comic sans.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

DzlDub said:


> I would smash into a storefront too if they use comic sans.


 Things most of us learn by 2nd grade. Well I guess a lot of us didn't have computers in second grade...


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

kasbah said:


> Driver made it thru this




Ya know, something this thread made me realize is; guardrails are NOT your friend.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

From the "ID that car in last night's fatal DC accident" thread


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Holy crap, did that hit something else before hitting the tree? Looks like it was an x3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


>


shes walking out like this is a normal day lol.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Holy crap, did that hit something else before hitting the tree? Looks like it was an x3.


Yo dawg, I included a link to the thread that contained a link to the story so you could link to the link.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Yo dawg, I included a link to the thread that contained a link to the story so you could link to the link.


Ah traffic barrier than airborne into the tree. 

I was too lazy to check the link 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Lol crub, fents, bursh. Load cam knock??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

What goes up..... might come down


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> This one is a little depressing. Pregnant mother driver herself and three children into the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More to this story....



> She was trying to get help for her sister.
> Help for a woman who was distraught and uneven, having driven to Florida to get away from her husband. Who had gone, at her sister's urging, to a hospital only to sign herself out earlier in the day. A woman who was "talking about Jesus and that there's demons in my house," her sister said on a 911 call.
> "I'm trying to control her," the sister said, expressing worry about her sister's three children. "... I'm trying to keep them safe."
> At first, the plea appeared to pay off: Police caught up to the woman -- later identified as Ebony Wilkerson -- after she sped away from her sister's Daytona Beach apartment. An officer questioned her as her three children sat in the Honda Odyssey's backseat, smiling and seemingly calm. Wilkerson explained that she feared for her safety, worried that her estranged husband would harm them.
> ...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

flying debris

took out a mom... spared the daughter


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

> A 19-year-old Manheim man was seriously hurt when his vehicle struck a utility pole just before 3 p.m. Saturday at Temperence Hill and North Penryn roads in Penn Township.
> The driver, who lives in the 400 block of West Sunhill Road, was ejected from the Dodge Neon, which broke into two pieces upon impact, according to Northern Lancaster County Regional police Sgt. Dave Burdis.
> Burdis said the driver was taken to Lancaster General Hospital and was in serious condition in the trauma unit there Saturday night.
> He said the cause of the crash remains under investigation.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Different perspective on the mega porsche crash from a number of years ago


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Right hand drive car... Driver dodges a bullet


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

0_o


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mike02467 said:


> 0_o


That has to be fake!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> That has to be fake!


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Heads Up! I mean... Heads Down... uh... geez.... Incoming... from behind

Gets rear ended in Oregon










Load of lumber comes in thru the back glass 










Got a couple scratches

Could have been really bad


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> Cheryl Scott had an amazing escape when a 6ft metal pole smashed through her car windscreen as she did 70mph on a motorway.
> The saleswoman was in the M9 fast lane when the aluminium rod skewered the dashboard of the Vauxhall Insignia, missing her by inches.


----------



## cursint (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh, my god


----------



## cursint (Dec 7, 2012)

spockcat said:


> That has to be fake!


This is fake?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Now in Color!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

tesla crash.. hit by a kid speeding in a bmw m5. video in link.












































> I wanted to write and share what I experienced when my Tesla Model S
> was involved in a major traffic collision. I had been driving my 60kwh
> Model S for about three months. I was thrilled with my purchase, having
> done a family road trip from the San Francisco Bay area to Southern
> ...


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Lucian1988 said:


> tesla crash.. hit by a kid speeding in a bmw m5. video in link.


Guy uploads video of himself rolling right through a stop sign. Both at fault?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

> A 19-year-old Manheim man was seriously hurt when his vehicle struck a utility pole just before 3 p.m. Saturday at Temperence Hill and North Penryn roads in Penn Township.
> The driver, who lives in the 400 block of West Sunhill Road, was ejected from the *Dodge Neon*, which broke into two pieces upon impact, according to Northern Lancaster County Regional police Sgt. Dave Burdis.
> Burdis said the driver was taken to Lancaster General Hospital and was in serious condition in the trauma unit there Saturday night.
> He said the cause of the crash remains under investigation.



Kids going to be pissed when he sees the paper called it a Neon:laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Guy uploads video of himself rolling right through a stop sign. Both at fault?


Yeah, looks like he rolled; though the BMW clearly made no effort to stop.
Also, the anecdote about how the bmw was crushed but his tesla is kind of funny... it was a glancing blow that sent the bmw careening, of course there was little damage to the tesla.
They were super lucky, if he had rolled 1 second earlier, that would have been a terrible T-bone.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No picture for this one.

:facepalm:


http://www.wtsp.com/news/local/article/359789/8/Sheriffs-office-volunteer-damages-airport-antennas



> Tampa, Florida -- The Hillsborough County Sheriff's Office is investigating an accident at Tampa Executive Airport involving a sheriff's office volunteer.
> 
> A deputy and the volunteer, who are both assigned to the sheriff's office Aviation Section, were reportedly conducting routine perimeter checks at the Hillsborough Aviation Authority (HAA) airport when they crashed into the airport's instrument landing system antennas.
> 
> ...


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

spockcat said:


> That has to be fake!


here is IRL version:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>



Geeze... looks like the end result of the javelin throw


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

above8k said:


> here is IRL version:


alright that was hilarious.

hope she's alright though. :thumbup:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> The Porsche 911 spun out in the rain in Italy before it collided with the Defender going in the opposite direction. The engine of the Porsche left the car and the Defender was left doing some sort of 2-wheeled dance. Four people were injured but fortunately were very minor. Judging by the damage done to both cars, the impact must have been fairly substantial so I think the outcome for the occupants is extremely lucky.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

above8k said:


> here is IRL version:


:laugh: so ****ing hard... this is way funnier than it should be :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

97audia4 said:


> Yellowneon.jpg "Cause of crash remains under investigation"


Hmm, 19 yr old male, yellow neon, probably "stage 2 or 3," + long straight road= high speed carnage, not too tough to figure that one out...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> Hmm, 19 yr old male, yellow neon, probably "stage 2 or 3," + long straight road= high speed carnage, not too tough to figure that one out...


Calling that a neon to a mopar enthusiast is like calling a gti a golf to a vw fanboy.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

and another unguided missile





































damn... right in the face



> ROCKY RIVER, OH (WOIO) -
> A driver was hurt after an object flew through his windshield on Friday morning.
> 
> It happened around 6:50 a.m. on I-90 eastbound between Wooster and Valley View Road in Rocky River.
> ...


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

london


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

how the hell do you crash in the drive thru?


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

> A woman and a teenager were hospitalized after being attacked by bees when a car hit a tree containing a hive in La Canada Flintridge, authorities said.
> A collision between two cars occurred around 2:50 p.m. on the 200 block of Los Amigos Street, according to a news release from the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department.
> One of the cars slammed into a tree, aggravating the hive of bees that swarmed the drivers after they got out of their vehicles and attempted to exchange information, said Capt. Brian Kane of the Los Angeles County Fire Department.
> One of the drivers, identified as a 51-year-old resident of La Canada Flintridge, ran to the back of a home and jumped into a swimming pool, according to the sheriff’s department.
> ...


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

oh... fun

a test drive



> was informed on Saturday that a Porsche had crashed close to the dealership in Johannesburg and I was then sent these pictures confirming this. The guy who was driving it was on a test drive with a salesman on Saturday morning when things went horribly wrong. Going down Witkoppen Road at a fairly rapid rate (according to witnesses) and hit bumps in the road which regular users of the road are very wary about. The GT3 ended up slamming into the curb and then into a palisade fence. Some fairly heavy damage on the car especially at the back and rear axle. This will be test drive to remember especially if he is liable for the repair... Ouch!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Germany .... expensive whack


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Whew ^^^ 2011 accident. I was worried that someone smashed up another one.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> About 3 pm Tuesday afternoon, a car struck a semi pulling a full load of diesel fuel and lodged itself under the tanker. Shotwell Street, at the bypass, remained closed for over 2 hours. We believe the driver of the car, 28 year old Jessica Lynn Luevano was not seriously injured.
> 
> 
> The semi was pulling out of the Motiva gas terminal straight across to the entrance of the 84 bypass. * It appears the driver of the car never slowed down before striking the truck and lodging itself under the tanker.*
> ...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> We've learned from numerous sources that the Ferrari F40 wasn't being driven by the car's owner, but by a mechanic responsible for the vehicle. In fact, the owner was in Europe on business and didn't even know the vehicle was wrecked until this weekend.
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses report the car was traveling down Hempstead Road and turned onto 34th Street in Northwest Houston traveling at a speed above 60 MPH, despite a posted speed of 35 MPH along the busy thoroughfare. Some say he was going between 70-to-90 MPH.
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> > About 3 pm Tuesday afternoon, a car struck a semi pulling a full load of diesel fuel and lodged itself under the tanker. Shotwell Street, at the bypass, remained closed for over 2 hours. We believe the driver of the car, 28 year old Jessica Lynn Luevano was not seriously injured.
> >
> >
> > The semi was pulling out of the Motiva gas terminal straight across to the entrance of the 84 bypass. *It appears the driver of the car never slowed down before striking the truck and lodging itself under the tanker.*
> > ...












amirite?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

14 year old steals a bus

drives two miles... wrecks


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Your drunk 65 year old shearing a light pole and crashing into a fire station pic brought to you by ashland, oregon. I live on the other side of the station, and couldn't figure out why they put all the fire trucks/ambulances on the street.:laugh: Wanted to check it out, but I have a small problem with the police.....:wave: The road goes into downtown, and has a hard right hand curve just before the light. I have noooooo idea how the heck she pulled this off. It's completely perpendicular to the right on a right hand curve...:screwy:












http://www.mailtribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140306/NEWS/403060312/1001/NEWS03


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Preppy said:


> amirite?


double yup


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

yikes


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

I always like to enter the house azz end first as well


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Booze truck...driver died


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Brick... makes for a hard hit


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Puts it right in the Boy's and Girl's Club


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

and another Mechanic out for a test drive. What the hell. You can't drive or what?



> According to the Police in Ludwigsburg, Germany, the driver - a 26 year old mechanic, who was working at the shop where the car was maintained - lost control over the vehicle in a left hand curve and rolled it over.
> 
> The damage is estimated at Euro 650,000 - or US$ 845,000 - effectively totalling the vehicle under insurance guidelines. Certainly, even a damage like this could be repaired - and there might even be a market for a Salvage Gullwing - given the limited production of 1400 in from 1954 to 1957.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> and another Mechanic out for a test drive. What the hell. You can't drive or what?


i like gullwings, I wouldn't say I'm an enthusiast by any means, but man that is painful to see. a part of automotive and pop culture history totaled.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

and another "test drive" This one by a journalist










China 



> The accident came as a surprise since the car was driven by a 30-year old journalist known as Zhu who is believed to be an experienced driver. Luckily, he managed to escape from the crash without any injuries. We can't say the same thing about the Gallardo, a car which in China costs the equivalent of 536,000 USD.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm always wondering if you could combine an insurance claim with your car and your house by having someone drive it into your abode.

not that I'd actually do that


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

nothing like having a load of fuel comin' at you


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm pretty amazed that no one was hurt in this crash in Italy back a few years


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Myrtle, I thought the dealership said this thing could go anywhere

Flori-duh


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

heh... 18 year old without a license.

What'll they think of next?


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Well that was a fun... and rather short... ride

(I guess I don't get how you wind up losing your mind just because you are in a vehicle. Sure it's got power, but you are the driver... right?)


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Does getting in the driver's seat immediately remove all common sense? Appears so.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


> Does getting in the driver's seat immediately remove all common sense? Appears so.


**** in your undies lesson in oversteer, heh.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know who's dumber. The driver for not having a lick of sense. Or the person still standing in harm's way while
doofus in the Lambo almost runs him over.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't think he expected the guy to follow through. I wouldn't have.

Plus, expensive car near crashing within get of you is attention-grabbing 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> I don't think he expected the guy to follow through. I wouldn't have.
> 
> Plus, expensive car near crashing within get of you is attention-grabbing
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


...sorry had to


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

92 year old woman drops the carport down on herself as she powers thru


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Stupid auto correct. It gets 90% of it wrong, I fix 88% but a word still slips by  get=feet. near-crashing should have been hyphenated, too. My bad!


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

....and into the drink


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Romania


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

wow... that is certainly a whack


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

She made it out


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

The vehicle on it's side was t-boned by.... What? The vehicle on top doesn't seem to be THAT damaged, I doubt it was the one that hit the vehicle on its side...

And I can't ID the vehicle on its side, all I know is tha it has IRS, it is FWD and... that's pretty much it.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonk...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Süsser Tod said:


> The vehicle on it's side was t-boned by.... What? The vehicle on top doesn't seem to be THAT damaged, I doubt it was the one that hit the vehicle on its side...
> 
> And I can't ID the vehicle on its side, all I know is tha it has IRS, it is FWD and... that's pretty much it.


I think the front lower control arms and the one exposed wheel should be enough for the TCL to figure this out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


> I think the front lower control arms and the one exposed wheel should be enough for the TCL to figure this out.


I could tell you what it is but I would have to admit to cheating.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Süsser Tod said:


> The vehicle on it's side was t-boned by.... What? The vehicle on top doesn't seem to be THAT damaged, I doubt it was the one that hit the vehicle on its side...
> 
> And I can't ID the vehicle on its side, all I know is tha it has IRS, it is FWD and... that's pretty much it.



Vauxhall Vectra... Yeah, I cheated. :laugh:


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh... hi.... Ohio


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

BumpSteer said:


> wow... that is certainly a whack


wow  trees just don't give much.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


i found this quite confusing...lol. what the hell are the dudes in the background doing?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Helluva mess


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

A lil' in and out


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Good grief


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Someone needs to just shoot the idiot in the van. :facepalm:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Good grief


Take that gorton's fisherman.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Take that gorton's fisherman.





Mr. Clarkson said:


> Take that, Gorton's Fisherman!


:wave:


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

dcomiskey said:


> That makes...no sense whatsoever. :facepalm:


I know!  It should have been a big trainwreck.


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

drove by this mess yesterday on I-10 west, bout an hour west of Houston. There was some car show at a drag strip just west of the accident.
































































The black c6 behind my side mirror was undamaged.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Until I saw this thread, I had no idea guardrails were so freakin dangerous!  Most cars that tangle with them, seem to lose.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Terandyne said:


>


how the hell??


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

dub_life91 said:


> how the hell??


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My first thought too! ^ :laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Take that gorton's fisherman.





Mr. Clarkson said:


>





Mr. Clarkson said:


> :wave:


FTFY


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Hokie GTI said:


> drove by this mess yesterday on I-10 west, bout an hour west of Houston. There was some car show at a drag strip just west of the accident.
> 
> The black c6 behind my side mirror was undamaged.


That is right next to the Hennessey shop. Was the show at the building in front or behind it at the track?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Willing to bet this was an exciting ride (at least the last 100ft)

Saw this at a tire store today. Bubble trouble.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Almost got her


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

....crunch...


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That is right next to the Hennessey shop. Was the show at the building in front or behind it at the track?


It was at the front. You could see all of the parked cars from the interstate. Didn't realize Hennessey was located in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Snake River Bridge

Twin Falls, Idaho.

Yesterday


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

BumpSteer said:


>


That was some ride going off the highway, an embankment and then plowing thru houses

Provo, Utah


----------



## Regnu 337 (Sep 25, 2004)

^ Wonder if the blow out caused the brakes to fail. She had a lot of room to try and slow that thing down before it hit the house. I feel bad for the family in that RV


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Regnu 337 said:


> ^ Wonder if the blow out caused the brakes to fail. She had a lot of room to try and slow that thing down before it hit the house. I feel bad for the family in that RV


http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865580607/2-killed-in-traffic-accident-near-St-George.html



> ST. GEORGE — The holiday weekend got off to a tragic start Friday on Utah's freeways.
> 
> Susan Clark, 53, and Steven Clark, 55, of Provo, were killed early Friday when a 40-foot-long motor home hauling a Jeep Wrangler crashed through one garage and into another that was connecting two condominiums, located at 296 E. 900 South, in St. George.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

I looked at the map, that bus traveled some distance. something tells me the old lady didn't quite apply the brakes, and might have given it some gas, if it went thru the house like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Hadn't seen a car 'picked up' quite so high by a train before. 










I came across that image accidentally on this random physics blog I stumbled on: 

http://www.quantumdiaries.org/2012/04/22/physics-at-work-in-the-real-world/

Which is actually relevant to the Car Lounge as it talks about a couple of driver-related issues. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Video not picture. Action starts at about 19 seconds in.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Am I seeing that right? Guy gets knocked down and lands on the mattress that fell off the truck that knocked him down?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Looks like it - crazy!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

ferrari vs ford


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


The guy behind him honked at him one too many times.

"WHAT? YOU WANT SOME OF THIS?"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NotFast said:


> Am I seeing that right? Guy gets knocked down and lands on the mattress that fell off the truck that knocked him down?


Exactly!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Falls asleep and drops truck on it's side

Be careful out there around trucks. Running side by side is asking for trouble





















> MOUNT VERNON, Wash. -- A drowsy semi truck driver crashed on I-5 near Mount Vernon early Thursday morning, leaving quite a mess on the freeway, the Washington State Patrol said.
> 
> The driver of the FedEx semi fell asleep as he drove in the northbound lanes around 3 a.m., said Trooper Keith Leary. When the semi drifted off the freeway, the driver awoke, over-corrected and the truck tipped over.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Power Pole... meet F car


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> Power Pole... meet F car


Here's some more breaking news.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

speaking of breaking.... or lack of braking


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

On the roof













> Authorities said the crash took place when the driver of a Cadillac attempted to pass the bus but failed to see oncoming traffic. The driver, identified as 79-year-old Edward Shaffer of Hagerstown, Maryland, *overcorrected and ended up in the path of the bus,* it said.
> The force of the crash caused the bus to roll over, the statement said.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

TopDown_ said:


> speaking of breaking.... or lack of braking


was that a Jag that got plowed?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Minor injuries


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Lightnin' said:


> On the roof


Do they still not have seatbelts in buses? Just curious

15 injured here


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> Minor injuries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come every guard rail skewer accident only has minor injuries, even when the thing slices the driver seat in half? How does that work?


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

Aseras said:


> How come every guard rail skewer accident only has minor injuries, even when the thing slices the driver seat in half? How does that work?


I have always wondered if they either understate the injuries or they have a different meaning for "minor" then I do. Because some of those there is NO way the driver walked away without serious damage to legs/arms/crotch..


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Supposedly the guy who was driving this Audi lost his legs.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

JJS119 said:


> Supposedly the guy who was driving this Audi lost his legs.



I had no idea guardrails were weapons of death. You would probably be safer running off the road into a field or off a cliff.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess sometimes they just duck

no one hurt here


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Do they still not have seatbelts in buses? Just curious
> 
> 15 injured here


Nope, but they're still the safest vehicles on the road by a long shot. From what I've heard, seatbelts would actually make them more dangerous for a variety of reasons.



82Turbo930 said:


> I had no idea guardrails were weapons of death. You would probably be safer running off the road into a field or off a cliff.


Improperly designed guardrail ends are incredibly dangerous, but a lot of old ones are still out there. Originally they just ended until designers figured out that this happened. Then they started turning them down into the ground, but realized that it just turns it into a giant ramp for fun time barrel rolls. Now they pretty much either have to be turned away so the end doesn't face traffic (if you have room) or have an impact attenuator on the end.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Aseras said:


> How come every guard rail skewer accident only has minor injuries, even when the thing slices the driver seat in half? How does that work?


Probably because nobody wants to see the pictures of the accidents where the driver wasn't so lucky. 

I always cringe when I see guardrails by interchanges that don't angle down on the ends. A slippery road or a driver merging into you is all it takes to skewer your car. Some spots have those big yellow barrels that always end up demolished once a year, probably for a good reason.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

The thing that gets me is that the drivers often have no injuries and wind up landing on top of someone in the building and killing them

As this one in Chicago












> A teenager was charged with reckless homicide Saturday after allegedly driving drunk and then crashing through the wall of an apartment building in Bolingbrook, killing a woman as she slept in her bed.
> It happened at 2:23 a.m. at an apartment building in the 300 block of Woodcreek Drive in Bolingbrook as Josefina Prospero, 46, and her fiancee, Juan Nicolas, 50, were sleeping, police said.
> Prospero was pronounced dead at the scene. Nicolas was treated at a hospital and released. A third person in the residence, Antonio Prospero, 50, also was treated and released from the hospital, police said.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

82Turbo930 said:


> I had no idea guardrails were weapons of death. You would probably be safer running off the road into a field or off a cliff.


I think a lot of the older ones have just a curved end that isn't very effective at deflecting a car. Newer ones have a better design so the car isn't skewered.










Or they just start from the ground and curve up to the needed height.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jettagli1991 said:


> I always cringe when I see guardrails by interchanges that don't angle down on the ends. A slippery road or a driver merging into you is all it takes to skewer your car. Some spots have those big yellow barrels that always end up demolished once a year, probably for a good reason.


Yet when they are angled down, they turn into launch ramps for cars which is only slightly better as then you are likely to be rolled over.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Hit a pole first but that didn't stop it from ramming the Rainbow Grill


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> The Audi driver had been going along the A50 towards Knutsford just before 9.40am on Monday, when a Volkswagen appeared to be travelling on the wrong side of the road in the opposite direction.
> 
> Cheshire Constabulary officers said the Audi driver took evasive action, mounting the grass verge before going across the road, through the hedge and coming to a halt in the lounge of the building.
> 
> ...














> Long wait: Mr Rattray said it will be up to 12 months before the couple can go back into their cottage home
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...on-car-smashes-living-room.html#ixzz2wcJ37kuW
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

oof..... driver lived. Non life threatening injuries. Oregon coastal highway



> "Entering a right curve, ***** lost control and traveled across the westbound lane. The truck rolled onto its driver's side and slid off an approximate 20-foot embankment," McGladrey said.
> 
> "The trailer came to rest on its side off the highway after damaging approximately 125 feet of guardrail. ***** was trapped in the truck and extricated by personnel from North Lincoln Fire and Rescue."


no seatbelt on


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Terandyne said:


>


Professional parallel parking award! :thumbup:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

A little off road excursion












> Police said the semi was eastbound on I-74 when it went through the guardrail and into the ditch along the right side of the road. The semi then went up the embankment and hit the underside of the overpass for 2200 North.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Squished in Tampa


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Roof test


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Full load of corn.... thankfully not dumped on any of us drivers


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

"grainy" .... took me awhile...


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Well that's one way to get icy roads












> There was a very slick situation in Connecticut Thursday morning after police said someone drained pool water onto a road in Norwalk.
> 
> With temperatures in the teens, that water quickly turned to ice, which caused several cars to lose control and crash into each other.
> 
> Police said a 2008 Subaru Legacy spun out around 9 a.m. A short time later, a 2005 Jeep Liberty spun out and slammed into a 2008 Subaru Forester that caused the Liberty to spin out again.





> Police discovered a pool company worker, who was doing work at a nearby home, was responsible for turning the street into a skating rink.
> 
> "During this 'service,' the employee had drained water from the in-ground pool located on Westview Lane with a hose, and ran that hose to the edge of Flax Hill Avenue, discharging the water into the roadway, just uphill from the S-turn and the scene of the collisions," police said in a release Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ thanks firestone!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

dubraycer36 said:


> pics kinda grainy IMHO.


golf clap :laugh:


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


> A little off road excursion


Through the guard rail and off the road, back up the embankment and tries to fit under the bridge.

Yikes


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

*in the office parking lot today.*

Driver of the accord reversed into a wall, drove forward into the truck. 
the truck bounced off two cars in the parking lot below. 



















and here's the video of the recovery, if you want to kill 5 minutes.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Took it in the butt  No injuries.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

BumpSteer said:


> > The couple's living room is completely destroyed however, along with several antiques *including a grandfather clock which Mr Rattray said is still standing but beyond repair.*


Translation: _"We didn't like the clock, but we think it was worth a lot. This is our chance to get rid of it."_


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Semi rolls over





















> The eastbound lanes of Interstate 70 were closed for several hours early Friday after a semi-tractor trailer collided with a car and rolled near Georgetown, covering the highway with debris from the truck, officials said.
> 
> No one was injured in the accident, he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Terandyne said:


>


Some people try too hard trying to recreate the Lumber Jetta!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Oregon:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Quote from Highway Patrol:

"Honey, I'm gonna be late"



> Truck Spills 42,000 Gallons Of Honey On LA Freeway
> 
> A tractor trailer that overturned on the 605 freeway east of Los Angeles on Monday afternoon spilled nearly 42,000 gallons of honey, resulting in a sticky cleanup for Caltrans crews.
> CHP reported that the truck carrying the honey overturned on the 605 near Valley Blvd. in the City of Industry, resulting in northbound lane closures.
> ...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Massive Attack said:


> Quote from Highway Patrol:
> 
> "Honey, I'm gonna be late"
> 
> HoneyTruck.jpg


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Reading comprehension..

it must disappear at speed for some drivers.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

mitcompressor said:


> Reading comprehension..
> 
> it must disappear at speed for some drivers.


I dunno, it'd be pretty ridiculous to expect the driver to be able to read that sign since it was on the opposite side of the bridge.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

97audia4 said:


>


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


> Reading comprehension..
> 
> it must disappear at speed for some drivers.


well... he did say he felt like an idiot




> Removalist Michael Wade is the talk of Grafton today ... and he'd rather not be.
> The owner of one-truck removal business Grafton Country Removals doesn't know what got into him.
> For some reason, he decided to drive his truck in for a routine service along a road he knows he should never use ... because his truck won't fit under the rail bridge.
> And it didn't.
> ...


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

That's about 505,000 lbs..I'm sure they meant 42,000 lbs, not gallons. 



Massive Attack said:


> Quote from Highway Patrol:
> 
> "Honey, I'm gonna be late"


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

At roughly $2+/lb that adds up.
I hope they didn't really dump 21 tons of honey on the road, but salvaged some of that.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Because saying you're sorry just isn't enough sometimes










Damage bill on way to driver who crashed truck into bridge



> THE driver of the truck which struck a rail bridge and bent the line at Nambour can expect the damage bill in the "hundreds of thousands of dollars".
> 
> Queensland Rail executive general manager Tim Ripper said the department would pursue the driver responsible for the cost of the damage to rail infrastructure following the incident on Price St on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

This scenario would be rough and scary to have unfold right up close to your face


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Balderdash said:


> This scenario would be rough and scary to have unfold right up close to your face


pretty much a nightmare scene here.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Blunderbuss said:


> pretty much a nightmare scene here.


Gangsta lean would'a should've been used...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Something tells me this person should quit driving a bus












> A bus driver is lucky to be alive after a wild early morning crash along Route 230 in Highspire today.
> At about 8:30 a.m., the driver crossed through the intersection of the West Harrisburg Pike and White House Lane. Just beyond the intersection, she be*gan veering right and struck a curb*, Lower Swatara Police Sgt. Richard Brandt said.
> 
> *She corrected, but then struck the curb again and lost control of the bus*. It skidded through the parking lot of a nearby McDonald's, striking a pick-up truck parked on the lot, Brandt said.
> ...


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Southern Jetta said:


> Took it in the butt  No injuries.


here is the new article that goes with this accident. its a south african footballers car lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...amutsa-survives-horror-crash-car-IMPALED.html


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

dub_life91 said:


> here is the new article that goes with this accident. its a south african footballers car lol
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...amutsa-survives-horror-crash-car-IMPALED.html


I spies a new meme face...:laugh:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Southern Jetta said:


> I spies a new meme face...:laugh:


sorry buy you picked the wrong picture.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Southern Jetta said:


> I spies a new meme face...:laugh:


sorry buy you picked the wrong picture.



Southern Jetta said:


> Took it in the butt  No injuries.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

SCHWAB0 said:


> sorry buy you picked the wrong picture.


so much win with that face! now someone needs to make it into a meme for the vortex lol:laugh:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

West Palm Beach


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


>


Nor rain, nor sleet, nor snow, nor large immovable object shall stop the mail...well, not sure about the immovable part.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Blunderbuss said:


>


Wow that's a strong tree.


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> Wow that's a strong tree.


They always are.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> West Palm Beach


oooooo spy shots of the bmw 1.5 series?? :laugh:


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

Powderkeg said:


> West Palm Beach


Story on that


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Airborne


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

looks like a dangerous occupation every day


----------



## Vosty3 (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it just me or does this thread make you think that guard rails are the devil? I get why they are needed to prevent people from falling 100's of feet yada yada but it seems as if there are rails in places not as necessary. :screwy:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> oooooo spy shots of the bmw 1.5 series?? :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

hoo boy

just like a can opener


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

Driver in the trash can?



Powderkeg said:


> West Palm Beach


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Vosty3 said:


> Is it just me or does this thread make you think that guard rails are the devil? I get why they are needed to prevent people from falling 100's of feet yada yada but it seems as if there are rails in places not as necessary. :screwy:


Yeah man, I had no idea they would go through a car like that. This thread is the first time I've seen it, but I see it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again!  It's crazy! So I tend to think it's a common occurrence.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I'm sure they thought they were going to really fly that thing










Amazing that they weren't hurt












> And incredibly the two men survived the incident, which emergency services say could easily have killed them.
> The crash happened at around 9.40am on Tuesday and two men in their twenties were cut from the car by fire crews and taken to a nearby hospital for treatment.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Tailgating road rager gets some instant karma.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

gti_matt said:


> tailgating road rager gets some instant karma.


murica


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

No doubt the guy in the truck is a dumb**** but have to point out that
the person behind the camera is driving in the fast lane, at exactly the same speed as the
flatbed truck beside em for at least a mile, with nobody in front of em. 
That's a great way to incite road rage. Things could
have gone very differently.


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

IDdubber said:


> Story on that


Unfortunate, but at least he didn't take anyone with him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Vosty3 said:


> Is it just me or does this thread make you think that guard rails are the devil? I get why they are needed to prevent people from falling 100's of feet yada yada but it seems as if there are rails in places not as necessary. :screwy:


It's just you. I've been doing hwy construction for almost 10 years and repaired numerous guard rail crash systems. Out of the hundreds and hundreds of repairs and replacements we've done, I've never even personally seen these types of occurrences. Not nearly as common as you think


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Daemon42 said:


> No doubt the guy in the truck is a dumb**** but have to point out that
> the person behind the camera is driving in the fast lane, at exactly the same speed as the
> flatbed truck beside em for at least a mile, with nobody in front of em.
> That's a great way to incite road rage. Things could
> have gone very differently.


She was doing 50 MPH on a divided roadway with intersections and such, NOT a highway, and she WAS passing, obviously, or the pickup never would have gotten around her.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


This is exactly why he was pissed at her!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

EdRacer71 said:


> She was doing 50 MPH on a divided roadway with intersections and such, NOT a highway, and she WAS passing, obviously, or the pickup never would have gotten around her.


Just because it has intersections does not mean it is not a highway..


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Somehow I was expecting a caption for this one.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

a couple seconds make all the difference in the world sometimes.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I think I want some titanium plate put all over my car after seeing this.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

oh... darn


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

^^^^

Daddy the top came off!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Hand Cannon said:


> I'm sure they thought they were going to really fly that thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez..... Stunt material here.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

This reminded me of some really whacked out instances with tow hitches










Father gets smacked






















> Amazingly, Provost was able to guide his car to the shoulder safely despite a broken arm, smashed windshield and damage to the steering wheel. Police could not immediately determine which vehicle lost the trailer hitch. Fortunately, his 6-year-old son, who was also in the vehicle, was not injured.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

EdRacer71 said:


> She was doing 50 MPH on a divided roadway with intersections and such, NOT a highway, and she WAS passing, obviously, or the pickup never would have gotten around her.


Look again. In first couple seconds of the video, you can see the very back of the flatbed truck that appears again about 1 minute
later, still right beside her. Flatbed truck had to slow for another vehicle in front of it in the right lane, which is the 
only reason the truck tailing her finally had a chance to get past. 
There is nothing unusual about a 4 lane divided highway with intersections. 
She was going 60, not 50 but don't really care if the speed limit is 45 or 65. 
The left lane is still for passing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> Look again. In first couple seconds of the video, you can see the very back of the flatbed truck that appears again about 1 minute
> later, still right beside her. Flatbed truck had to slow for another vehicle in front of it in the right lane, which is the
> only reason the truck tailing her finally had a chance to get past.
> There is nothing unusable about a 4 lane divided highway with intersections.
> ...


Unless she was left soon. Or perhaps other vehicles in the right lane going a bit slower. In the end, guy in the truck was an impatient idiot and his road rage got the better of him.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I remember this one ^



















Just about took out his kid in the back seat


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

another example:

I love how the hitch winds up in the passenger seat .... just in case it had to be inspected









































> RICHMOND, Va. (WTVR) – A Henrico man said he could have been killed after a trailer hitch flew through his car windshield, slammed into his steering wheel and came to rest next to him in the front seat.
> “Shocked,” 23-year-old Dylan Patterson said when asked about the moments following Sunday’s incident on Interstate 95 north near the Maury Street exit.
> Patterson said he was driving home from visiting family when he noticed the car in front of him hit something in the road. A moment later, the trailer hitch crashed into his car.
> “It could’ve hit me right in the face. I wouldn’t be standing here. It’s really wild. I can’t… I was just awe struck sitting on the side of the road,” says Patterson.
> Patterson said once his brain processed what had happened, he pulled over and called for help. He said he snapped these few pictures before his 2007 Toyota Yarius was towed away.





> Patterson walked away with minor cuts to his face, arms and legs.
> Patterson said the trailer hitch didn’t just impact his windshield, but he also hopes it impacts the lives of chronically distracted drivers. He says, this shows, you must keep your eyes on the road at all times and he believes having that one extra second to react, made all the difference.
> “If I had been doing anything with my phone, I might not be here. I’m glad I wasn’t messing with it or anything,” says Patterson.
> He said he plans to take the hitch and mount it for display in his home.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Holy Mackerel!

That is some bounce that thing took!

Hit him in the head. 25 pounds of solid metal.































> A truck driver could have been killed by a 25-pound trailer hitch that went through his windshield and hit him in the head Tuesday in Tacoma.
> "I saw it fall off a white pickup truck, and then get kicked up by a semi right into my windshield," the man recalled.
> As he drove down I-5 South near the City Center at 7:00 a.m., the trailer hitch *sailed through his windshield and nearly through to the back of the driver's seat.*
> "If I hadn't moved my head just a few inches, it would've crushed my skull. I would be dead now," said the 37-year-old father of two.
> ...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Chmeeee said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Daddy the top came off!


:laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


> Holy Mackerel!
> 
> That is some bounce that thing took!
> 
> Hit him in the head. 25 pounds of solid metal.


brother... that's wild


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

sudden stops... make for surprises


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Golden Eagle survived this hit





















> RENO, Nev. — The eagle has landed — with a thud — after crashing through the windshield of a tractor-trailer on a Nevada highway.
> State wildlife officials said Wednesday that a 1*5-pound golden eagle with a 7-foot wing span* has a swollen head but otherwise appears unhurt after slamming into a Florida truck driver's big rig on Monday.
> Matthew Roberto Gonzalez of Opa Locka, Fla., was driving on U.S. Interstate 80 in northeast Nevada near Wells, about 60 miles west of the Utah line, when the eagle came crashing into the cab of his truck.
> "I heard a loud thump like a brick or something coming through the glass," said Daryl Young of Miami, the co-driver who was dozing in the sleeper berth when it happened. "I woke up, and the windshield was all over me. Next thing I know there was a big bird lying on the floor."
> ...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Flying thru the trees.

Lucky dog. He just grazed it


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

> What you’re looking at is the remains of a first-gen Audi S8 that crashed into a tree earlier this week in Belgium. According to Autoblog.nl, the *impact was so hard that the vehicle’s battery flew through the neighbor’s windows*, and the car was split in two.
> 
> The cause of the accident wasn’t named, and thankfully, no one was seriously injured.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Powderkeg said:


>


Man... that was some crackup... Tree he hit is 200 feet away


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Johnny Carson's boyhood home

Rammed it.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Woman runs from the cops












> Deputies pulled over a vehicle after discovering it was stolen when running the license plate. The deputies were assisted in the stop by Gretna police, Dyess said.
> 
> An unidentified woman was driving the vehicle, and there were two passengers, a 16-year-old girl and a 1-year-old girl. During the stop, the driver turned the vehicle toward the officers as she tried to flee, and a Gretna police officer fired at the car, Dyess said. No one was struck by gunfire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Garbage truck rolls over


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

TopDown_ said:


> Woman runs from the cops



I was just in N.O. last week for a few days.


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Man... that was some crackup... Tree he hit is 200 feet away


:laugh: Polish plates


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess this counts for a two-fer.

First the crash, then the fire



> The Mustang also struck a gas meter, rupturing a gas line and touching off a fire that spread to a neighboring home.














> A Temecula family got a rude awakening Monday morning when a suspected drunken driver crashed a Mustang into their garage, ruptured a gas line and caught their house and the neighbor’s on fire, authorities said.
> The driver, Gerardo Fierro, 20, of Temecula, was treated for minor injuries and later booked into jail on suspicion of DUI.
> No one inside the houses was injured.
> About 5 a.m., Fierro was driving in the 43200 block of Corte Almonte – a residential street – when he veered off the road and slammed into the garage of a single-story home, Sgt. Dean Spivacke, of the Riverside County Sheriff’s Department, said in a news release.













Picture of dumb azz ( and most likely drunk)


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Johnny Carson's boyhood home
> 
> Rammed it.


Trying out the Elk test


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Powderkeg said:


> I guess this counts for a two-fer.


How can it be considered a "neighboring house" when the perps car is half in the garage of the house?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

CRacer21 said:


> How can it be considered a "neighboring house" when the perps car is half in the garage of the house?


There are two houses there, one with crash damage, two with fire damage...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

oh, geeze


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Those big wheels will really get your attention


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> Wow that's a strong tree.


Slow though.


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


> oh... fun
> 
> a test drive


Dunno if repostah, but a video emerges......


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Powderkeg said:


>


No idea how no one was seriously injured in this wreck of a car that is 20 years old, yet 2 died in the walker wreck from fire. Of course this crash looks like it was much easier to get out of.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> That was some ride going off the highway, an embankment and then plowing thru houses
> 
> Provo, Utah


Cruise control... Were Ron, Champ, Brian and Brick in there?


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

above8k said:


>


^^^^ HOLY FU...!!!

I always looked at them when driving and thought to myself, "be a pretty sweet jump if you could make it". Wonder what the aftermath of that was like. They didn't even come close to making it.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

above8k said:


> EvalKinevalTitan.gif


----------



## Kamofy (Dec 13, 2009)

above8k said:


>


 Holy balls. And over a river too? There is no way the driver survived. Any background on this?

Edit: I guess he did survive... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ail-launches-highway-overpass-Vine-video.html


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> trailer driven by Jerry Yoder 64, of Palm Coast, was traveling eastbound on Interstate 4 in the outside lane approaching the Kathleen Road overpass. Yoders semi is operated for M&I Equipment Leasing out of Green Bay, Wisconsin, was o*vertaken by a 1999 Honda civic driven by Armando Jonesia 24, of Tampa . The civic was traveling eastbound on Interstate 4 in the center lane when Jonesia lost control of the vehicle and collided with the left rear of the semi trailer. The civic deflected back across the roadway, rotated and traveled under the trailer of the semi driven by Yoder*. Lodged under the trailer, the civic was dragged for several hundred feet before both vehicles came to final rest on the outside shoulder of the roadway and partially obstructing the outside travel lane. Yoder was uninjured in the crash while Jonesia and two passengers sustained minor injuries and were transported to LRMC for medical care.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Bonk


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

this stance is siiiiiick!


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Man... that had to hurt










Ann Arbor


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Milk Run


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

SnowboarderX216 said:


> ^^^^ HOLY FU...!!!
> 
> I always looked at them when driving and thought to myself, "be a pretty sweet jump if you could make it". Wonder what the aftermath of that was like. They didn't even come close to making it.


something similar, but with a much worse outcome happened near where I grew up. an SUV went off the highway, down an embankment, and came to rest on a set of train tracks. they were subsequently hit by a freight train and all four people killed, however, an infant survived. the freight trains regularly run ~60mph through there. 



News (from 2011) said:


> Four women are dead after an SUV was hit by a train
> Infant hospitalized in critical condition
> 
> WATERLOO, Ind. (WANE) - Four women are dead and an infant in the hospital after an SUV was hit by a train in Waterloo around 5:15 p.m. Sunday evening.
> ...


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Put it right in the water... the hard way


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

logging truck rammed her




























She didn't make it


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

http://www.turnto10.com/story/25120749/crews-pull-jeep-swept-away-by-flood-waters-in-providence

Man drives Jeep into river in downtown Providence, leaves it overnight. Didn't even notify police that it happened.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> http://www.turnto10.com/story/25120749/crews-pull-jeep-swept-away-by-flood-waters-in-providence
> 
> Man drives Jeep into river in downtown Providence, leaves it overnight. Didn't even notify police that it happened.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


note to self... water flows downhill


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Go home Jeep. You're drunk. 



Roberto Dimento said:


>


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> http://www.turnto10.com/story/25120749/crews-pull-jeep-swept-away-by-flood-waters-in-providence
> 
> Man drives Jeep into river in downtown Providence, leaves it overnight. *Didn't even notify police that it happened.*
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


I probably wouldn't either :laugh:


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Power5 said:


> No idea how no one was seriously injured in this wreck of a car that is 20 years old, yet 2 died in the walker wreck from fire. Of course this crash looks like it was much easier to get out of.


That guy was sooooo lucky. He didn't really get the full impact of the tree, either. 

Car breaking apart was probably a blessing. (absorbed a bunch of energy)











He walked away.


> A Polish father has walked away from an horrific crash with only minor injuries after crashing an Audi S8 in Molenbeersel, Belgium near the border with the Netherlands.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Railroad bridges... pretty stout stuff


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Choochoo mother****er, train wins AGAIN!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Tree wins.

Lucky no passenger was on board


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Red light.... Shazam... Bam

Nice to have the camera catch it right in the moment


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

S.O.B.'s

every one of 'em


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Banned teenage paratrooper drove tractor over two cars 'monster truck style' after losing control on roundabout












> A teenage paratrooper drove a huge tractor over two cars monster truck style after he dramatically lost control on a roundabout.
> Banned driver Adam Row, 19, wrecked a Volkswagen Polo and Fiat Punto and smashed into a house when he tried to take a roundabout too fast.
> The soldier caused the devastating early morning crash after he lied to a farmer to become a tractor driver - and is now facing jail.














> Row had taken leave from the elite Parachute Regiment after two years in the army after his dad died and his mum was struck down by multiple sclerosis.
> The para went home to Hollesley, near Woodbridge, Suffolk, to help his mother and got a job on a local farm by lying about convictions on his licence.
> Row was banned from driving in May for having no insurance and totting up points, South East Suffolk Magistrates' Court at Ipswich heard yesterday.












The disgraced soldier also admitted driving without due care and attention and driving while disqualified and with no insurance.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, dang!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

another Audi



> A SCHOOLBOY had a miracle escape when a car crashed into his bedroom but he was saved by a heavy wardrobe door.
> Ben London, 15, woke up covered in rubble after an Audi careered out of control and smashed through his bedroom wall at 2am.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

All messed up


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Brought the whole wall down on himself












> Anyway, the driver falls asleep, plows into the buildings, and receives only minor injuries when the front of the building falls “out” onto his truck. That’s not going to buff out


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Steals the rig, flips it, sez Zombies were chasing him and caused him to crash












> Jerimiah Hartline, 19, is accused of stealing a three-axle tractor truck Saturday, speeding down a California highway and then flipping it on its side, causing multiple wrecks. His excuse? Zombies.
> 
> “He was arrested at the crash scene and appeared to be in an altered state, claiming he was being chased by zombies,” California Highway Patrol officer Nathan Baer told Patch on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


a) Pizza's here!

b) Creepy. I used to support the Micromedix systems many years ago when I worked in IT for a corporate hospital chain. That sign on top of the tractor appears to be for a local PC repair place with the same name. I'm not surprised they allowed it, knowing how on-the-ball they were.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

nightmarish


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Tight fit


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Something tells me that car wasn't going 30mph.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

kenny301 said:


> Something tells me that car wasn't going 30mph.


I think you are on to something here


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Choochoo mother****er, train wins AGAIN!


I can't believe people still try to beat a train :facepalm:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> http://www.turnto10.com/story/25120749/crews-pull-jeep-swept-away-by-flood-waters-in-providence
> 
> Man drives Jeep into river in downtown Providence, leaves it overnight. Didn't even notify police that it happened.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk





Roberto Dimento said:


> note to self... water flows downhill


Clay Pell at it again?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Oops. Target fixation or just bad riding?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Did the rider survive that??


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

He survived to admit it was bad riding. Cut out from the beginning of that clip is him overtaking another rider who was doing a sensible speed for the bend ahead. Idiots like this are why that once great stretch of road is now branded 'one of the most dangerous roads in Europe' and has a 50mph limit with average speed cameras :banghead:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Wheels come off in South Dakota












> The semi driver was hauling a 3-axle oversized load, and* didn't even realize that one of the tires fell off at first, until another driver was able to flag him down.*
> 
> The house, severely damaged, as the debris went through a second interior wall. But the good news was that no one was inside the home at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Bodacious said:


> Pics? Duly noted and corrected
> 
> Driver stops to get money from ATM
> 
> Truck doesn't


yikes....


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


> yikes....


at least it missed that mk1! :laugh:


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

CodeMan said:


> .


Talk about luck... :beer:


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


watched the full video and shat bricks..very dangerous road


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Skip to 13:00 if you want to see just the crash. The preceding 13 minutes are basically just him following zero laws. :laugh:






This guy used to be my roommate and long time friend. He did this *THE DAY* he was medically cleared to work again from his last accident, which was taking his bike into a public skatepark and trying to jump the snake. Crashed into a tree and his bike kept going, nearly hit a couple young kids... :facepalm:

Needless to say he's a complete moron.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

We'll deliver... right up to your door


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ wow... that was intense. camera caught it all!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

and another pileup... year ago in Michigan










2 miles... 42 cars


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> Skip to 13:00 if you want to see just the crash. The preceding 13 minutes are basically just him following zero laws. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's amazing that guy is even alive! :facepalm: :facepalm:





:facepalm:
:facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Two members of the Po Po injured near Paw Paw












> At about 12:30 p.m., officers from the Van Buren County Sheriff’s Office and Paw Paw Police Department had responded to a report of an accident on eastbound I-94 just west of the Paw Paw exit when the driver of a semi-truck “lost control while traveling at an unsafe speed passing another vehicle,” a State Police news release said. The truck struck a disabled vehicle and the two officers who were checking on the motorist, it said.
> 
> Paw Paw officer Kirk Goodrich was partially trapped beneath the semi and had to be extricated by rescue personnel. He had chest and rib injuries and a broken ankle and was taken to Bronson Lakeview Hospital in Paw Paw, said MSP Sgt. James Bennett.
> 
> Mary Prill, 73, of St. Joseph, who was in a Chevrolet Tahoe that had crashed and was partially in the right-hand traffic lane when the semi crashed into it, was taken to Bronson Methodist Hospital in Kalamazoo and was in intensive care with internal injuries, Bennett said.





> *"The (truck) driver was going too fast for conditions," Bennett said. "I have never seen a semi come out of a jackknife skid and keep going down the road.”*


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Translation was: "This was caused by a person"

I think the real translation would be: "This was caused by a moron"












> This huge accident caused a drunk driving a Volvo XC90 . The 21-year-old from Minsk, Belarus , got the XC90 mother's ride but vodka did its job and the 21-year-old broke both the XC90 and 3 more cars, a Citroen ZX, a Volvo S60 and a Volkswagen Passat.












Belarus


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

You know you are having a bad day when your car hauler takes a dump


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

redshift said:


> Talk about luck... :beer:


It appears that the truck would have hit the house, if not for the door getting caught on the tree and deflecting it the other way slightly. Damn!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Crunch.... close call





















> Two eighteen wheels made a MINI Cooper S driven by an 18 year old the meat in their sandwich when they collided on Thanksgiving Day on Interstate 5 near the Western Ave. offramp in Los Angeles pushing the MCS 200 feet into a concrete divider. A great big tribute to the safety of the MINI, there were no injuries!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Well that turned out swimmingly.

Yikes


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Flees from the cops












> ALBANY -- A 21-year-old Schodack was critically injured Thursday night when his car slammed into a highway guardrail while allegedly fleeing police -- less than three days after he was accused driving drunk in Rensselaer County, authorities said.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

A little repost. I just don't get not buckling in.

Now he's in the seat











Now he's not


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

asleep at the wheel....geeze




> Semi plows into Youngsville restaurant; town loses power
> 
> 
> Youngsville and nearby areas were without power Tuesday morning after a tractor-trailer plowed into a power pole and Johnson's Farmers Market Restaurant.
> ...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Whoopsie!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Hah... blocked him.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Something doesn't quite look right here


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


> Well that turned out swimmingly.
> 
> Yikes


I always wonder how you wind up dumping big rigs like this. Speed.? Asleep?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> I always wonder how you wind up dumping big rigs like this. Speed.? Asleep?


That isn't a big rig. That is a 5th wheel, 3 car trailer, usually towed by a dual wheel pickup.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

82Turbo930 said:


> It's amazing that guy is even alive! :facepalm: :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did an aluminum post stopped his fly over? Wow; Is it safe to assume that he never rode again..... I imagine that this footage was used against him.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> Did an aluminum post stopped his fly over? Wow; Is it safe to assume that he never rode again..... I imagine that this footage was used against him.


nah, he flew over...haha, post didn't do much. he got back on another bike he had once his shattered elbow healed... :facepalm: an unregistered bike that he put the license plate from his wrecked bike on.

and for the icing on the cake, he wasn't even charged with anything, and his insurance paid him out nearly 5000 for his bike. :banghead:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> nah, he flew over...haha, post didn't do much. he got back on another bike he had once his shattered elbow healed... :facepalm: an unregistered bike that he put the license plate from his wrecked bike on.
> 
> and for the icing on the cake, he wasn't even charged with anything, and his insurance paid him out nearly 5000 for his bike. :banghead:


Insert Epic Facepam meme.... 

Sounds like Darwin is slacking.:laugh: Not that I'm a saint but you do have to learn sooner or latter were your limits are and not to be an @[email protected] on the road.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> Insert Epic Facepam meme....
> 
> Sounds like Darwin is slacking.:laugh: Not that I'm a saint but you do have to learn sooner or latter were your limits are and not to be an @[email protected] on the road.


oh i agree fully. i got so fed up with him and his idiocy, i eventually kicked him out of my house. he's been a moron since the day i met him 15 years ago. at somepoint you have to grow up... well you'd hope anyways. :laugh:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Holee Crap







































> "This 9.5/8" casing had just left Gearhart's yard following inspection/re-coating for storage by Apache, the truck wasn't travelling fast by any means but had to stand on his brakes and give way at the intersection and the pictures tell the rest.
> 
> Driver luckily was only bruised and in a bit of shock."


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


> Holee Crap


More pics of female needed. :laugh:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

clutchrider said:


> More pics of female needed. :laugh:


Somehow I failed to notice the accident too in that first pic. :laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> Wheels come off in South Dakota


Damn thing looked like it bowled on thru that house.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

oh... yikes


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

BumpSteer said:


> Crunch.... close call


Big trucks make me cringe sometimes.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Guess he misjudged a few things here





















> It happened on the Kalgoorlie to Perth Road.
> 
> A culvert was being installed across the road with a detour gravel road graded around the whole area.
> 
> The Truckie has just blown clean on through the detour signs and punted straight into the trench. He survived with minor injuries!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

^ drives around detour signs and into culvert.

Paying attention much? maybe on the phone?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Interesting road construction there ^ An inch of tarmac straight on to the dirt? :screwy:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm betting the dirt there is some mofo hard stuff.. especially considering that it's cut 4ft deep straight up with a big rig on top of it, and it doesn't look like it moved an inch. It's probably almost like cement.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Second one of these in two months in the same town. Driver was not hurt :thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Car didn't even slow down. Just drove right into the path and got crunched. no injuries


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Semi hits gas station





























> The driver of a semi-truck that crashed into a gas station and storage shed in Glaslyn early Thursday is in serious but stable condition, according to RCMP.
> The truck lost control around 7:45 a.m. while entering the village off Highway 4 before striking Wally’s Tire Shop.
> The storage building caught fire and the lone occupant of the service station was uninjured.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Beemer dodged a bullet












> This is the newspapers photo, not mine. You could literally see the front of the truck peeking out the back of the building. In other news, the owner of that red car is okay, he stepped out of the car moments before. He forgot to take his gun out of his luggage though when he went to the airport. Poor man was processed through 201 ****ar and is facing charges. I actually hope they cut him a break. I might forget too if a semi had missed me by inches. I am thankful we missed this and whatever happened ahead of us on the interstate.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


*S*ure *W*ish *I*'d *F*inished *T*raining


----------



## Manoly (May 13, 2011)

:laugh: S.W.I.F.T 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> You forgot the ice... And that they have virtually no snow clearing equipment.
> 
> Let's see you get anywhere on unplowed, unsalted, snow-over-ice roads...
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


So... Seattle? No salt, only like 10 plows for entire metro area, heavy wet snow that freezes the next morning.. Oh wait, we also shut down for 2" of snow. :laugh:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Manoly said:


> :laugh: S.W.I.F.T
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:



Are you in the industry along with Redshift? 

Well, to be fair there are representatives from every company, large or small, private or public.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not Russia.


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Massive Attack said:


>


Customer Critical? More like driver critical, if he's lucky.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

MikkiJayne said:


> Interesting road construction there ^ An inch of tarmac straight on to the dirt? :screwy:


'straya ****. :thumbup:


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Several errors, one hit, no runs scored


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Not Russia.


Hopefully that driver was fined, fired, and sued. That minivan held up amazingly well.



Buckaroo banzai said:


> Several errors, one hit, no runs scored


Moron bikers speeding, bikers pull to side of road and then moron in Nissan stops instead of continuing around them. Then moron in truck doesn't pay attention and slams into Nissan. Oh and points to the reject in the truck who comes across the double yellow to get around.


----------



## bwlupus (Mar 16, 2010)

http://jalopnik.com/oh-****-daschcam-stares-truck-death-in-the-face-1561268481


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

He lowered it.......the roof that is.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Looks like somebody got their 40' and their 60' containers confused


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

bwlupus said:


> http://jalopnik.com/oh-****-daschcam-stares-truck-death-in-the-face-1561268481


The big round thing in front of me does nothing!!!!!! :what:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bwlupus said:


> http://jalopnik.com/oh-****-daschcam-stares-truck-death-in-the-face-1561268481


Same page Rozap


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> The big round thing in front of me does nothing!!!!!! :what:


Damn the torpedoes.... just aim dead ahead


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Powderkeg said:


> Holee Crap


It's called a suicide load for a reason in my region.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> The big round thing in front of me does nothing!!!!!! :what:


heh


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Losing control....this is how the professionals do it


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## kmead (Feb 11, 2001)

*Boom truck pulls down power lines and multiple poles*

EAST GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. (WOOD) — About 1,800 homes and businesses lost power late Wednesday afternoon after a DTE Energy truck broke two power poles in East Grand Rapids.

The utility truck driving along Lakeside Drive near Reeds Lake Boulevard around 4:30 p.m. did not have its boom completely lowered and stowed. The boom hit a wire and pulled two utility poles down. One was shredded.

A DTE Energy truck broke a Consumers Energy power pole in East Grand Rapids. (April 9, 2014)The other pole snapped at the base, its top coming to rest on the hood of a car parked 10 to 15 feet away.

There were no reports of injuries.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Gol damn moronic Mo Fo's and their 'effing phones.












> To everyone who still insists on using their cell phone while their driving, this piece of wasted Italian machinery is proof that nothing good ever comes out of it.
> 
> The worst part is, the driver of that Ferrari 360 Spider wasn’t even the one at fault. Nope, the offending party, as it turns out, was a *young woman who was too busy talking on her phone* that she didn’t see that her car was closing in on the rear end of the 360 Spider.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

"whacked" by a semi. They actually got out with "minor" injuries. In my opinion, whiplash isn't exactly a minor thing, though.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Traffic slows....semi doesn't

Idiot.












> PORTLAND, Ore. -- Two people were hurt Tuesday morning when a semi slammed into slowing traffic on Highway 224.
> Oregon State Police said a 17-year old Milwaukie girl received serious, but non-life threatening injuries in the crash.
> Just before 7 a.m. investigators said the semi driven by 64-year-old Jerome Heidt was approaching the Johnson Road intersection when it crashed into the back of a black 2001 Honda Civic.
> That impact pushed the Civic into a crash with three other vehicles.
> ...


Lucky she wasn't killed


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

lololol merica ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

^^That truck is huuuuuuuuuuuuge!!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Xetabur said:


> ^^That truck is huuuuuuuuuuuuge!!


:sly:
It's not that big.


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> :sly:
> It's not that big.


Whatever you say dumbass.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Xetabur said:


> ^^That truck is huuuuuuuuuuuuge!!


bro, do you even doze. :sly:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Tight fit


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

wall to wall semi on it's side



> CHEHALIS, Wash. - One man was injured early Thursday when the minivan he was driving up Interstate 5 crashed into a semi truck that rolled onto its side in the middle of the freeway, the Washington State Patrol reported.
> 
> State troopers responded to the scene, about eight miles south of Chehalis, at about 3 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

kasbah said:


> ic:


UPS delivers right to your door.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

PhillyGTIs said:


> UPS delivers right THROUGH your door.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Not Russia.


Is it just me, or are you asking for it when you have a dash cam??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dcomiskey said:


> Is it just me, or are you asking for it when you have a dash cam??


It is like when idiot motorcycle riders get a GoPro. They either do stupid things or do stupid things and crash. OH LOOK AT ME!!!!!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> It is like when idiot motorcycle riders get a GoPro. They either do stupid things or do stupid things and crash. OH LOOK AT ME!!!!!


haha, EXACTLY how i would describe my friends that ride, hence the video i posted of my old roommate trying to showoff for his new GoPro2 he got. :laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

dcomiskey said:


> Is it just me, or are you asking for it when you have a dash cam??


if dash cams attract trouble, the cops must be crash magnets.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

dcomiskey said:


> Is it just me, or are you asking for it when you have a dash cam??


Well, there's no way the truck driver can dodge liability on this one and since the video has a CBS stamp on it I assume they paid a tidy sum for the video.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

kowabonga said:


>


Woop woop! It's the stance police.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

BumpSteer said:


> wall to wall semi on it's side


That whole stretch of I-5 between Olympia and Longview is one gigantic death trap. My wife and sons narrowly avoided getting swide-swiped by a drunk driver a couple of days ago at 8 in the morning. Drunk at 8am near Centralia :banghead:

The amount of people killed on the highway every year from Tumwater to Longview is just crazy stupid.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

redshift said:


> Woop woop! It's the stance police.


look at that rear stretch! :thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> "whacked" by a semi. They actually got out with "minor" injuries. In my opinion, whiplash isn't exactly a minor thing, though.


car was shoved over 200 feet by the impact


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

and into the woods we go


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Richard Directo said:


> and into the woods we go


Just trying to take the lumber back home. :beer:


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Are the spray painted lines like a chalk outline for a body? Just so they have a reference for the investigation that would most likely occur? The majority of these pictures don't have them.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

palakaman said:


> Are the spray painted lines like a chalk outline for a body? Just so they have a reference for the investigation that would most likely occur? The majority of these pictures don't have them.


Ayup. They're for accident investigators so they can go back and reference the positions of wheels, etc. after the vehicle has been removed. When you see those spray paint markers on the road, you know something interesting happened recently.


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> It's called a suicide load for a reason in my region.


Amazing that the company didn't spring for a Merit headache rack, best 1,000.00 they could spend.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

> According to Indiana State Police’s preliminary investigation, at approximately 6:20 a.m. Tuesday a semi pulling a rail container was stopped in the right lane of I-65 north near mile-marker 208, roughly 6 miles south of the Rensselaer exit, due to a crash further ahead. At that time, the semi was hit in the rear.
> 
> A second semi pulling an empty trailer was also stopped in the right lane behind the first semi, when it was hit in the rear and pushed into the rail container.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bav17 (Mar 13, 2009)

NWarty said:


> That whole stretch of I-5 between Olympia and Longview is one gigantic death trap. My wife and sons narrowly avoided getting swide-swiped by a drunk driver a couple of days ago at 8 in the morning. Drunk at 8am near Centralia :banghead:
> 
> The amount of people killed on the highway every year from Tumwater to Longview is just crazy stupid.


I'm amazed at two things here.
1st, a 1990 Voyager is still on the road
2nd, that it fared so well in the crash!


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

BumpSteer said:


> Traffic slows....semi doesn't
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> ...


64 in trucker years is like 104 in regular H Sapiens, it is not nusual for these 
mini-mart raiding inactive smokers to get heart attacks as early as their 30ies.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> haha, EXACTLY how i would describe my friends that ride, hence the video i posted of my old roommate trying to showoff for his new GoPro2 he got. :laugh:


yea if its not on tape it didnt happen its all the cameras fault


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

...............and driving down the hill we go

Where we stops, nobody know.

Tally Ho!


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

(from previous page)

"Well, I guess our "BIG MOOSE" evasion test didn't quite go as planned"


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Semi lands on car...and then this happened.






Occupants of the car were able to get out just in time


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad Dreams....












> A tractor-trailer that jackknifed on a two-lane road early Wednesday caused the crash that left one person dead and several injured, police said. At 8 a.m., a commercial tractor-trailer was driving south in the 3100 block of Carolina Road behind a Chevrolet S-10 pickup that was turning left into a driveway, according to a police crash report released Thursday. The driver of the tractor-trailer tried to brake when he noticed the pickup stopped in front of him, the report states. The pickup driver noticed the semi skidding out of control and tried to steer out of the way, the report states. But the truck sideswiped the pickup and jackknifed, striking a northbound 2007 Chevrolet Silverado and killing the driver, 28-year-old Christopher Michael Fitzwater of Suffolk. His passenger, Alexander Edick, 22, remained in critical condition at Sentara Norfolk General Hospital, a hospital spokeswoman said.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

All it takes is a little inattention.

Some people probably shouldn't be entrusted to keep a vehicle under control


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

crane falls .... heads up!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

This Land Rover drove into this well in Saudi Arabia


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

Roberto Dimento said:


> This Land *Cruiser* drove into this well in Saudi Arabia


Fixed. That must have been intense, thinking it's just a small dune and then a sudden drop into darkness.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> This Land Rover drove into this well in Saudi Arabia


They should post signs for that kind of hazard.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Harvey Hopkins said:


>


You know, I have seen these in a few garages and never thought that they were designed to catch cars. I thought it was debris. Not too sure why I did not make the connection.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

oh....gee.... wadded up like an accordion


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Florida



> The roof of a covered bridge in Maitland collapsed on an SUV hauling an 8-foot-tall trailer. The bridge had only a clearance of 6 feet, 6 inches.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> Florida


I think the real idiot is the person who designed a 6 foot tall 6 inches bridge :what::facepalm:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

mike02467 said:


> I think the real idiot is the person who designed a 6 foot tall 6 inches bridge :what::facepalm:


interesting. They actually BUILT the thing low to keep trucks off of it (figuring weight would bring it down?)



> Published on Jul 23, 2013
> This is one of the few covered bridges in Florida. The bridge is on Old Horatio Ave. in Maitland and was built over the Lake Nina canal in 1958, however the covered wood section was not added until 1988. T*he bridge was covered to prevent heavy trucks from traveling over the canal.* This video also shows the canal and walkway opening which travels under Horatio Ave. Update 10/15/13: Unfortunately the bridge was badly damaged by an SUV towing a trailer last night and had to be torn down.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Man... that house got plowed. !


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

The red BMW lost control on a bend of the A30








The car skidded across the grass in front of the house










It hit a fence before 'taking off' towards the house









The car ramped up and smashed into the top floor of the house


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

That beemer kinda got away from him... Second floor?

wow


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

I guess it doesn't matter which sign he's reading..... he still screwed it up


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TopDown_ said:


> All it takes is a little inattention.
> 
> Some people probably shouldn't be entrusted to keep a vehicle under control






Well, the guy's/gal's eyes clearly wasn't on the road.

Let me guess  He/she was texting!! :facepalm:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

82Turbo930 said:


> Well, the guy's/gal's eyes clearly wasn't on the road.
> 
> Let me guess  He/she was texting!! :facepalm:


seriously. Talk about late braking.

How long are those paint stripes that divide lanes. Looks like he finally got on the binders at about 2 stripes away from impact


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

amarok vs benz


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

core5 said:


>


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Steamboat Springs

Jeep does a lil' off road...............into the basement



















ran over several trees on the way in.

no one home at 5am....lucky

DUI issued during the arrest


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Well the d-bags got the funny picture thread locked, so here you go:









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

This kind of stuff still amazes me.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Seems about right for this thread


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> All it takes is a little inattention.
> 
> Some people probably shouldn't be entrusted to keep a vehicle under control



Speed. Wow. That thing was flying! Idiotic lack of focus on anything. That poor car that got slammed.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> How long are those paint stripes that divide lanes. Looks like he finally got on the binders at about 2 stripes away from impact


Typically 10' stripe, 30' gap. That road looks like it follows those dimensions.

Wicked late kid.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate this crap












> CRESWELL, Ore. -- A cinder block came crashing through the windshield of a passenger car early Sunday morning as it drove under the Interstate 5 overpass in Creswell, sending a woman to the hospital.
> 
> 
> State police are asking for the public's help in findng the person (or people) that threw the brick off the Creswell overpass.
> ...


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> I hate this crap


I sure hope that they catch whoever did this. I still cannot understand why the [email protected] doing this is entertaining to someone. Why don't just throw yourself under a bus for the fun of it?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Old Windy said:


> I sure hope that they catch whoever did this. I still cannot understand why the [email protected] doing this is entertaining to someone. Why don't just throw yourself under a bus for the fun of it?


State Patrol actually said there have been numerous incidents in the area over the last year.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Old Windy said:


> I sure hope that they catch whoever did this. I still cannot understand why the [email protected] doing this is entertaining to someone. Why don't just throw yourself under a bus for the fun of it?


I agree. Sounds like the police should set up a hidden camera somewhere..... :thumbup:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

well... if you are in a hurry...^

oh geez


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

I always wonder why drivers can't stay in lane.

Here is a truck that hits a parked semi on the shoulder. This stuff happens all the time, almost like everyone is in a bowling alley with poor aim.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Whacked


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Must have been fun for the backseat passenger. Interesting it doesn't look like any side airbags went off.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Try to keep it upright, ok, guys?

Brookline, Mass Beacon st


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

......and up we go


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Gavin Calistros said:


> ......and up we go


TRICK or TREAT MOTH*****R!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I just wanna go home


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

worth_fixing said:


>



Well, now he should be driving so recklessly.  At least it missed the front door.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

82Turbo930 said:


> Well, now he should be driving so recklessly.  At least it missed the front door.


He wasn't driving wrecklessly.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> He wasn't driving *wrecklessly*.


Definitely not. He did wreck. He _was_ driving recklessly though.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Right into the river


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

It's amazing how often these characters are just plain lucky



> ork, PA - Misty Jaqueth was sitting in the living room with her three children Saturday afternoon when she heard a big rattle right outside her Baltimore Pike home. She opened her front door and saw an *Utz Quality Foods truck where her porch used to be*.
> About 3:30 p.m., two vehicles collided at Pleasant Hill Road and Baltimore Pike in West Manheim Township, according to Pleasant Hill Fire Chief Ted Clousher.
> 
> It appeared an Utz truck swerved to try and avoid the vehicle, Clousher said. The Utz truck then traveled north along Route 94 down an embankment, coming to a final stop on the front porch of a home in the 2900 block of Baltimore Pike.
> ...


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Too Easy...


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

trbochrg said:


> Too Easy...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

kA Boooom




















Just missed the power pole....


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

garbage truck rolls over


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Bosley said:


>


Wow no idea how anyone could have thought that those two pieces of wood would support that car.:screwy:


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

gti_matt said:


> Wow no idea how anyone could have thought that those two pieces of wood would support that car.:screwy:


Because Russia


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Barefoot_ said:


>


Utz girl is creeping me out with her pedo-bear-peeking-from-behind-a-tree-smile


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Yikes


Another tree that didn't have the good manners to yield.


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

"like a rolling stone"










Driverless....



> Utility and emergency workers gather at the scene of a garbage truck crash on Cristy Way in Castro Valley, Calif., Thursday, June 14, 2012. According to the California Highway Patrol, the truck began rolling down the slope of the road, without a driver, crashing into and severing the utility pole in the foreground before hitting the gray pickup truck on the left and pushing it into the white house. Amazingly, there were no injuries, though residents were without power while PG&E made repairs.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

http://m.wfmz.com/Pickup-truck-crash-causes-porch-collapse/1743826


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Massive Attack said:


> "like a rolling stone"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be quite a surprise to see an elephant like this just barreling down the hill


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

These things are everywhere


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm tired. Think I'll just stop and go in this house


----------



## oshim (Mar 25, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Gets killed in bed












> A Los Angeles man has been killed after being hit by a car — as he slept in his bed.
> He died after a car smashed through his Mission Viejo house on Sunday morning. The house is at least some 30 feet from the curb.
> Police have arrested the driver of the vehicle on suspicion of being under the influence.
> "The vehicle basically went through the front exterior of the house just to the right of the front door," where the victim's bedroom was located, Sheriff Jeff Hallock told the LA Times.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I guess sometimes it's all about timing



> A man had been sleeping in the room but had left just moments before, -


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Gavin Calistros said:


> I always wonder why drivers can't stay in lane.
> 
> Here is a truck that hits a parked semi on the shoulder. This stuff happens all the time, almost like everyone is in a bowling alley with poor aim.


yep... makes me nervous to ever pull over on the highway. Just considering that there are a ton of drivers who seem to fly off the road at a moment's notice


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

obviously looking for the bedroom again


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

another lucky one












> Tori Eugele had been sleeping on her couch just inches in front of the spot where the hood of the car landed.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ As a kid I always wanted the cab of a Ranger as a couch/bed/play place. An Accord would do just as good.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

skip to 0:40


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


> another lucky one


"Don't tell me you dusted those blades, Lorraine. That dust is an inch thick!"


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Bosley said:


> I agree. Sounds like the police should set up a hidden camera somewhere..... :thumbup:


no cameras, farking snipers and the swat team.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Off-roadin'


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

nuthin' but bumper cars here


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

that one hit at 2:45 just left me.... wow... that is the stuff of nightmares right there. jesus i can't get over that


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> that one hit at 2:45 just left me.... wow... that is the stuff of nightmares right there. jesus i can't get over that


x2

That crane truck came out of nowhere.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

"eh....just rough it up a lil' around the edges. What's the big deal?"



^


----------



## ketamine1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Roberto Dimento said:


> This Land Rover drove into this well in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> Off-roadin'


Rollin'...Rollin'... Rollin' on the River


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Prizm hatchback LSi, rare


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Cheerleaders go down in front of a Peterbilt












> Two Klamath Falls cheerleaders injured in crash





> 1989 Chevrolet Suburban driven by Celia Zalunardo, age 16, from Klamath Falls, was southbound on Highway 39 near milepost 3 when it attempted to turn left into a Henley High School parking lot. The Suburban turned in front of a northbound 1987 Peterbuilt truck pulling a trailer loaded with wood chips and was struck in the passenger side.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Homicide on his mind



> Laquisha Dansby, 37, was running for her life from her unhinged beau, Erik Whitaker, 40, who was chasing her in his vehicle, when she ran into the Columbia Market in Columbia, Tenn., last Friday.
> 
> As the footage showed, Whitaker plowed his truck through the store's glass front, crushing owner Surendra Patel into rows of toppled convenience store shelves.
> 
> Miraculously, Patel walked away from the accident — as did Whitaker, who hopped into a stunned witness's SUV and tried to make a getaway before crashing head-on into a bread truck.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> Homicide on his mind


I like how the lady being chased doesn't warn anyone, or scream look out.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

> he was traveling north on Little Britain Road North shortly before 7:30 a.m. when her Acura went off the wet road, struck a tree and split into four large pieces, Robert Fulton Fire Chief Tracy Tomlinson said.



witnesses on scene said she had told them she was only going 80 mph.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Barreled right into Harris Bank




























Indiana


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

VDub2625 said:


> Prizm hatchback LSi, rare


No. Toyota Corolla 8v. Incredibly common.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

My god, this is so satisfying to watch.. I'd love to have one of these so I could plow through slow traffic 



spockcat said:


>


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


I want to see the video from the side mounted camera too :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Veedub_junky said:


> I want to see the video from the side mounted camera too :laugh:



Here is a slo-mo of this gif. Haven't found the side view yet.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Montrose 

Two fire trucks run into each other



> The injury total is nine firefighters and two civilians. Dowdy told Hair Balls that a woman on a bicycle, hit by the ladder truck, has the worst injuries.
> 
> "Do I know how badly? No," Dowdy said, "but she was hit by a fire truck."
> 
> ...


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Veedub_junky said:


> I want to see the video from the side mounted camera too :laugh:





spockcat said:


> Here is a slo-mo of this gif. Haven't found the side view yet.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Almost.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Another one bites the dust


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

This one always seemed to grab me

comments from the youtube








> I was told they both left from the same station going to the same fire but took different routes.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

what the hell.?

And some child (or adult) winds up in the roadway?


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

kasbah said:


> what the hell.?
> 
> And some child (or adult) winds up in the roadway?



wow // holy sh*t


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


That wasn't real, they were shooting a scene for a movie.


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


Where is the Miley Cyrus version?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GI-JOE said:


> That wasn't real, they were shooting a scene for a movie.


No doubt. The wrecking ball of that size would have weighed so much more and would have carried its momentum well beyond the strike on the minivan.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Losing control.... and into some bricks


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


> Losing control.... and into some bricks


just shove a pole up and move back in... it'll be fine



> The occupants of the house were not injured and were able to remain in the house after it was assessed by building inspectors.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> Natasha Popolizio smashed her SUV into a bank building after leading police on a high-speed chase Thursday night through the streets of Schenectady and Rotterdam, police said.
> 
> The chase began at about 6:30 p.m. when a Schenectady police officer attempted to pull over a vehicle with occupants suspected of shooting people with a BB gun, Sergeant Adriel Linyear said.
> 
> Popolizio, 25, then took off and got on to I-890 with police in pursuit, police said. She sped through traffic, sped off the highway, narrowly missing cars and pedestrians and eventually blasted through the front window of a Trustco bank branch in Rotterdam


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

"Gol dang it, Carl

I said put the boat in the garage!!!"











> EDMONDS, Wash. - A pickup truck with a boat crashed through a fence in an Edmonds residential neighborhood Friday afternoon, slamming into a storage shed behind a home there, officials said.
> 
> Emergency personnel responded to the scene, in the 400 block of 2nd Avenue North, at about 1:30 p.m. after receiving a report of a truck into a house.
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> "Gol dang it, Carl
> 
> I said put the boat in the garage!!!"


heh..sounds like more to this story than first appears





> but after the driver left the pickup, i*t started rolling downhill with the driver's wife still inside*.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

> Two fire trucks heading to fight the same fire outside Los Angeles collided, slamming one into a busy restaurant. 15 people were injured, including six firefighters.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Tearin' up the house












> This car veered off a road and drove through three fences before taking off the back of a house in Spruce Grove.





> A couple in Spruce Grove consider themselves fortunate for escaping injury when a car crashed into the back of their house Thursday morning.
> A woman was driving her car along Grove Drive when she suddenly veered off the road.
> RCMP say she drove through three fences before tearing off the back of a house owned by Sharen and Allen Vidler.
> Their dining room is now completely exposed but they say it could have been much worse.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

uh... what the...?












> OPP are investigating a collision that sent an 85-year-old man to hospital.
> The crash happened Wednesday morning on Hamilton Road in New Hamburg, near Highway 7/8.
> Police say the man was operating a scooter, attempting to make a turn, when he hit the edge of the curb, causing him to fall.
> After falling, the man collided with the wheels of a transport truck that was also turning.
> The man was taken to hospital with minor injuries.


and minor injuries at that


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Zombie apocalypse vehicle!


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

someguy123 said:


> Zombie apocalypse vehicle!


The Bug was the only survivor :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Volk14 said:


> The Bug was the only survivor :thumbup:


im thinking that at the very least the motor mounts are shot. :laugh:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Taken by a friend of mine in front of his house this evening (and I drove by the aftermath of this accident too on my way home). It's-always-a-f*cking-Camry driver texting and not paying attention.










And apparently STILL texting...?


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

core5 said:


>


That is almost like art!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> And apparently STILL texting...?


So is the woman in front! :screwy:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

"short cut"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Best ever ambulance service.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Must be Track and Field events up in Weymouth












> Car vaults 3 traffic islands, fence, flies 28 feet in Weymouth crash





> WEYMOUTH, Mass. —The driver of a Mercedes convertible had luck on his side when the car landed upright just shy of a pond after plowing through a fence at Legion Field and falling about 10 feet to the field below on Monday, fire and police officials said.
> 
> 
> Deputy Fire Chief Paul Hammond said the 21-year-old driver was taken to South Shore Hospital with non-life threatening injuries and was lucky he wasn’t more seriously hurt, the Patriot Ledger reported.
> ...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Truck driver crashes through airport fence and flees on foot with passenger


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## JRH2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

"Stunt Jump Failed"


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Emmett?



TopDown_ said:


>


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Lucky dude



> It was foggy near St. Paul Friday morning, which is why the driver of the car probably didn't see the stop sign, investigators said. He didn't know the area, which also didn't help.
> When Marion County Traffic Safety Deputy Casey Burnham arrived at the scene just before 8:15 a.m., the Mazda MZ3 was wedged underneath the semi-truck's trailer — the vehicle almost entirely crumpled *after the semi dragged it about 600 feet.*
> 
> But the driver of the car, 21-year-old Justin Maunder, of Pendleton, walked away from the crash.
> ...


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

82Turbo930 said:


> That is almost like art!


Tank Lake?


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

mikegilbert said:


> Emmett?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Haircut? Sure. I'll take a little off the top


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Interstate 165


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

That's rough ^


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


From the other side of the wall"


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> When police arrived, they discovered that a semi “winch” trailer was hauling an empty oilfield container, loaded on the deck of the semi. The load was higher than the 5.2 metre clearance of the Highway 11 overpass and the container hit the bottom of the overpass and was then ripped from the semi and fell onto the highway.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Blunderbuss said:


> ic: Too tall semi


How come more places aren't implementing height sensors? I just noticed these going through the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel last weekend. They're aimed across the highway and alert drivers/police if a vehicle is too tall to enter. Obviously it would be expensive to have these all over for every overpass, but it seems like truckers aren't checking their clearances frequently enough. My $.02.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Low clearance, semi hits bridge and then falls on you. Whadda day!


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Load of shaved steel dumps on car


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Very strange, I wonder how the car ended up getting dumped on from in front.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Oklahoma is ok....


and obviously reaching for straws when it comes to picking a getaway vehicle






http://www.news9.com/story/25336630/rv-leads-police-on-wild-chase-in-okc?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=10090574


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> Do we feel worse for the Ferrari, or for the truck driver? Waking up in the morning to find a new dent or scratch on your street-parked car is a terrible feeling. Waking up to find a truck wedged into your Ferrari 458 Italia is absolutely devastating. In these pictures from the UK’s Daily Mail, this London street proves too tight to accommodate both the truck, and the gorgeous Ferrari parked curbside. As bad as we feel for the Italia owner, we have to shed a couple of tears for the truck driver too: he'll doubtlessly be paying for this miscalculation in many years of installments. Photos courtesy of: Robert Kearney. - See more at: http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2014/3/...by-London-Truck-7719122/#sthash.iRIoKTlp.dpuf


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


>


Well, the left side is only for hitting Bentleys, apparently. What the hell did they want him to do? :beer:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Tearin' up the house


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Richard Directo said:


> Oklahoma is ok....
> 
> 
> and obviously reaching for straws when it comes to picking a getaway vehicle
> ...


was half the force really necessary? sheesh!


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Lucian1988 said:


> was half the force really necessary? sheesh!


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Richard Directo said:


> Load of shaved steel dumps on car


Haha this reminds me of this


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

and another tree that refused to yield


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

PhillyGTIs said:


> How come more places aren't implementing height sensors? I just noticed these going through the Baltimore Harbor Tunnel last weekend. They're aimed across the highway and alert drivers/police if a vehicle is too tall to enter. Obviously it would be expensive to have these all over for every overpass, but it seems like truckers aren't checking their clearances frequently enough. My $.02.


I always liked this approach.. preferably with a big azz steel beam set at that height


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Lucian1988 said:


> was half the force really necessary? sheesh!


Blues Brothers 2014


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ "They broke my watch" :laugh:


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Ha love this one. I wish camera phones were a thing when my wife was a teen. She hit an aflak employee, who had a case of 1000 toy ducks in his trunk.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

skip to 0:30


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

> A Precision Strip truck left the roadway on Alabama 77 North Wednesday evening and drove into this house. No one was injured. The case remained under investigation by Talladega police.
> 
> TALLADEGA – Linda Allen had just walked out of her bedroom in her house on Ashland Highway when an 18-wheeler from Precision Strip drove through it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

TaaT said:


> skip to 0:30
> 
> *_trunk explosion_*


is there a story to this anywhere? 

curious what caused that.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TaaT said:


> skip to 0:30


haha his yawn is too perfect. that should wake him up...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Tail of the Dragon


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

We said we was fast.

Now which way we go?


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Veyron crash*






















































Sweet Toe-In :thumbup:

More here:http://www.autoblog.nl/nieuws/bugatti-veyron-crasht-in-oostenrijk-66767


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Texas...

14 illegals..



> GOLIAD, Tex. — Fourteen illegal immigrants were killed Sunday outside this rural South Texas town after the pickup truck they were riding in veered off a highway and struck two trees, the authorities said.
> 
> A total of 23 people, from Guatemala, Honduras and Mexico and all in the country illegally, had been crammed into the cab and the bed of the pickup truck when the driver lost control around 6:30 p.m. Sunday. The truck, a white 2000 Ford F-250 Super-Duty extended cab pickup, slammed into the trees on the side of the road off northbound U.S. Highway 59, about 10 miles southwest of Goliad, officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kowabonga said:


> Texas...
> 
> 14 illegals..
> 
> A total of 23 people


Overloaded much?!? At least 3000 lbs.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

crunch


----------



## Dirt Slow (Mar 21, 2014)

Richard Directo said:


> Oklahoma is ok....
> 
> 
> and obviously reaching for straws when it comes to picking a getaway vehicle
> ...


When I was in College I ahd a co worker who did this exact thing. He did not get very far.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>


maybe not so safe...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

kinda goofy


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

oh...gee..

gravity still works






























> The CHP says a mail carrier neglected to set the parking brake on his mail truck and it rolled down a Fair Oaks street into a home's garage Tuesday morning. No one was at home at the time.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> Fire officials say seven people- including five firefighters- were hurt after a fire truck crashed into several parked cars.
> 
> Firefighters in Brooklyn were rushing to a call in Park Slope when they lost control of the truck .


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

uh.... do you have a search warrant for the premises?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> is there a story to this anywhere?
> 
> curious what caused that.


Looks like maybe a truck tire from the other side of the highway hit it.


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

That dart is ruined


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> That dart is ruined


i hate you. :laugh:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> Prizm hatchback LSi, rare


Not a Prizm LSi. Look again.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Another car to gas monkey


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

expensive house call


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


i know this poor guy is doing his job, and a real hero for doing it, but i just cant stop laughing at this gif.

Firefighters. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

looks like a hard hit


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> That dart is ruined


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Saw this one this morning.
Looked like the semi tried to turn from the center lane and the CARTS bus was trying to pass on the right.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


>


don't ever mess with a firetruck


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

YouTube description said 140mph. I don't believe it.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> YouTube description said 140mph. I don't believe it.


yeah no way he'd be DEAD at 140mph like no video dead


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> yeah no way he'd be DEAD at 140mph like no video dead


Why would he be dead, if the Mazda is going at 70, that a 70 mph sideswipe, he falls off and skid along the concrete. That's not instadeath. If he hit a stationary truck then yes he'd die.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

mash up messed up


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

That's a pricey bump


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Interstate 90


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Rogerthat said:


>


From the comments, "yakety sax is like BASF, it makes things better":laugh:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> Josh Powell was travelling in the convertible Peugeot 306 with another man when it left the road in Barnsley while negotiating a bend.
> 
> The car hit a street lamp, before smashing through a boundary wall and rolling into the front of the house, coming to rest on its roof.
> 
> ...


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> yeah no way he'd be DEAD at 140mph like no video dead


Actually it is quite likely that he was going that fast. He rear-ended an SUV that was doing probably 75-85mph on an empty highway. The closing speed into the SUV does look like 40-50mph, you do the math. The impact into the SUV was only at 40-50mph, dunno what kind of gear he was wearing, but the rest of the energy was dissipated as he slid down the highway.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> yeah no way he'd be DEAD at 140mph like no video dead


Racers come off their bikes at that speed. He didn't stop with the bike, and the closing speed with the car was less than 140mph.

I was very skeptical of the speed as well, but downloaded the vid, and looking at it, frame at a time, the bike
beside him, is going about 1 bike length per frame (sometimes front tire lines close to the cracks in the road).
If the bike is 6.5 feet long (about as short as sport bikes get), that's 6.5_ft per 1/30th second = 195 ft/s or 132mph.
If that other bike is any longer, then they're going faster.


----------



## VgRt6 (Mar 8, 2002)

When he finally comes to a stop after tumbling, he's right at the overpass. Look at how far away the overpass is when he hits the SUV. He was going fast!


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Lemme in, gol dang it!


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> YouTube description said 140mph. I don't believe it.


anyone have another source for this? video's private.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like a pump bump


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

> A 76-year-old woman was watching TV at her home in Ilford, Essex, when a truck ploughed into her house – leaving her with a minor head injury from flying debris.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

VgRt6 said:


> When he finally comes to a stop after tumbling, he's right at the overpass. Look at how far away the overpass is when he hits the SUV. He was going fast!


Yeahhhh, perhaps he should have been looking ahead.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

> A woman drove her SUV into the construction pit of the Eglinton Crosstown light rail transit project early Wednesday, according to police.
> 
> At around 2 a.m., the woman drove into the pit, filled with water from heavy rain, at Eglinton Avenue West and Little Boulevard.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> anyone have another source for this? video's private.


It was on CBS's late night clip show Right This Minute last night so I'm sure you could Google 140mph bike crash.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

mowed it down


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

wheels come off semi...right into yo' face


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

spockcat said:


>





Preppy said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


i second that response to that clip. that person was just flung out onto the roadway...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Shoes flew off: check

It's legit

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

dub_life91 said:


> i second that response to that clip. that person was just flung out onto the roadway...


That's what seatbelts and shoe laces are for


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not a pic but funny nevertheless. Slow motion accident. Fun starts at about 20 seconds and finishes at 45 seconds.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Loose wheel...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Blunderbuss said:


> Loose wheel...


What's up with the giant f'in bubble gum light? Is this 1976?


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> What's up with the giant f'in bubble gum light? Is this 1976?


don't hate: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan_State_Police#Unique_lighting


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

wheel thing reminds me of this


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


InB4 "stupid scooter cycle motor bike's fault wish they gotten died."


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

I think he was working pretty hard at NOT getting killed. Aside from being out in the intersection and all...if he was sitting there texting, this gif would have turned out much differently...


----------



## Bruts (Oct 13, 2011)

core5 said:


>


Jesus how do you just try to get up after that?


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Bruts said:


> Jesus how do you just try to get up after that?


adrenaline's a helluva drug.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Drowsy driver... wakes up while plowing thru a fence

no injuries


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> adrenaline's a helluva drug.


yah, he got right up, but i'm sure he went right back down after a couple seconds... :laugh:


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> What's up with the giant f'in bubble gum light? Is this 1976?


Michigan State police all have those retarded lights.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

did a number on that car



























driver talks about it



> I never saw it coming. A tire had flown off an Oldsmobile Cutlass heading in the opposite direction on the freeway, rolled past its horrified driver, skipped over the median, bounced at least 20 feet into the air and smashed through my windshield as I emerged from under an overpass. At least, that’s what I was told by a witness kind enough to stop--and the Cutlass driver, who, after successfully steering his car to the shoulder, sprinted across eight lanes of Memorial Day traffic to make sure he hadn’t killed me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

The weird part is the tanker was parked on the shoulder



> Officials with Cowlitz 2 Fire and Rescue said a vehicle lost control, spun and crashed into the semitruck t*anker that was on the shoulder lane.*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> 81-year-old woman crashes car into Jerome home after tumbling 20 to 30 feet down hillside





> According to the report , the driver was not seriously injured in the accident but *remained in the car for about three and a half hours before she was rescued*.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

long drive to the mall...


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Medical emergency or did the parking brake give out?


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

looks like brake failure

geeze



> Death and mayhem erupted at the Midlands Liberty Mall last night when a speeding truck careered off the highway, smashed through the fence, ploughed over five vehicles and crashed through the wall near the food court entrance. At the time of going to press, at least one person had been crushed to death, two seriously injured and four others slightly injured.





> Pietermaritzburg - The driver of a truck which lost its brakes and crashed into the Liberty Midlands Mall on Monday night, killing a woman, has spoken from his hospital bed about the tragic accident.
> 
> “No one deserves to die the way that lady died,” said Thabiso Motseko.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

What the hell?


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

Pukes dropping manhole covers off overpasses???


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Well... it WAS a shop



> A truck hauling a load of logs failed to negotiate a curve at the Sevier exit on Interstate 30 in Benton and tipped over, witnesses said.
> 
> Randall Green, owner of the Bicycle Doctor, said he was in his repair shop with three customers when logs from the overturned truck crashed into the building. Green said one of the customers went to the hospital with a suspected broken leg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No accident


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Richard Directo said:


> The weird part is the tanker was parked on the shoulder


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


This makes me mad on so many levels, as a longboarder, and a motorist. Guy in the car is a ****ing moron.

1st off, don't ever, _ever_, trail someone on a longboard _that_ close.:facepalm:
that close at that speed, if one of those boarders hits a rock your ass is on top of him before you can apply the brakes.

2nd, _really!?_ you decided to pass them going into a turn!? :what::banghead:

There is a reason why when you film a hill bomb, the trail camera is _also on a longboard!_
which now that I look closer, they are doing. Leads me to believe the car was a 3rd party.


/rant


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Whoa! 

Tornado? Looks like USAF barracks in the background. Is this the Columbus AFB storm?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NWarty said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Tornado? Looks like USAF barracks in the background. Is this the Columbus AFB storm?


Japan actually.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Terandyne said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqAX6RNYIJI


That way ----> Потому что Россия (Official Russian dash cam thread)


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

no... not all russian dashcams have to go to a separate thead. If they are goofy traffic pileups, they get full exposure right here


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Semi turns and runs over car

Semi driver gets the ticket


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

texas fireball

dump truck pulls right in front of semi


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

someone crashed on campus at Purdue a couple weeks ago:










the red circle is the general location of the incident. as you can see, roads are quite far away. the driver managed to destroy a brick bench thing. also, yes, that is a campus visit tour passing the accident. :laugh:










http://www.purdueexponent.org/campus/article_93b4dfe4-cbd8-11e3-8108-0017a43b2370.html


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

geeze..

why would you stand in the lane of traffic like that?


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Terandyne said:


>


That's the Lada equivalent of a crumple zone, the door takes the brunt of it and falls off.


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> geeze..
> 
> why would you stand in the lane of traffic like that?


Holy ****. Hope he ended up OK. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Italian rally


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

It's beyond me why anyone would walk around to the traffic side. You are sittin' duck for getting smacked

Even on the passenger side, these yo yo's will drift over and hit the car on the shoulder.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Oklahoma pileup in March

(unfortunately, one got killed)


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Where did you hear Oklahoma? It was Denver.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

GTi2OV said:


> Where did you hear Oklahoma? It was Denver.



yep... and I suck at reading comprehension... "Oklahoma native" RIP.

thanks...(if it's one thing TCL is good at, it's correcting mistakes....)


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Verizon FIOS wire... don't mess with it



> The top of the truck had apparently snagged a Verizon FIOS wire, which then became ensnared in the cargo section of the truck. As the truck continued down Parker Road, it began to roll over, until it sheared off the chassis. The truck was left in an unusual position.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> GRANVILLE, Iowa | An Iowa man was injured when debris from a semi-truck was thrown through his windshield near Granville Thursday.
> 
> The Sioux County Sheriff's Office said in a press release that Duane Diamond, 59, was southbound on L-22 when his 2006 Chevrolet Express van approached a northbound truck towing a gravel trailer.
> 
> As the vehicles passed, one of the truck's tires failed, hurling debris through the van's windshield, deputies said.


Left a calling card












> The sheriff's office is looking for the truck. The make and model is not known, but the truck did leave behind a mudflap with "SmithCo" on it.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

how to tell when you are not having the greatest day


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

whoops... come back here.~!


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Interstate 95 in Connecticut.... one of the most dangerous roads in America, according to some


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Richard Directo said:


> Interstate 95 in Connecticut.... one of the most dangerous roads in America, according to some


Yeah I drove down there about a year ago and my friends and I kept saying how ****ed up all the on/off ramps were... They pretty much expect you to slingshot onto the highway at WOT into 80mph traffic. Most people stop at the end of the on ramp and wait for a space though...


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Florence, S.C.



> Police are looking for the driver who crashed his pickup truck through the UPS Store on South Irby Street in Florence, just before 1 a.m. Sunday morning.
> 
> Officers say the driver left the truck inside the store and then ran away.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Richard Directo said:


>


Passed on the right, oops.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pretty wacky!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Pretty wacky!


ha...! 

Down the hatch

wow


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

lemme just get a leg up here


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

twofer


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> twofer


Dat dismount.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

mike02467 said:


> Yeah I drove down there about a year ago and my friends and I kept saying how ****ed up all the on/off ramps were... They pretty much expect you to slingshot onto the highway at WOT into 80mph traffic. Most people stop at the end of the on ramp and wait for a space though...


Nah, 95 isn't that bad.. just people don't know how to drive. The road you're thinking of is Rt15 / Merritt Parkway.. That's a 2 lane road, NO shoulders, and they have about 40ft long on ramps with stop signs at the end. It was designed for like 45-50mph traffic in the 50's? and people do 80-85, so unless you've got a fast car, you're going to absolutely cut someone off when you pull on to the travel lane :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

this crash was posted before

but this angle makes this shot stunning


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No accident.


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> whoops... come back here.~!


:laugh:


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

kowabonga said:


> this crash was posted before
> 
> but this angle makes this shot stunning


yes lets just take our jet ski below a semi that is hanging off a bridge…cuz that is a smart thing to do:screwy::facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The lighting is all very very strange for that shot. I'm not saying it's fake, it just looks very odd.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> The lighting is all very very strange for that shot. I'm not saying it's fake, it just looks very odd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


a telephoto lens will make objects seem in the same vicinity even though they are not. I doubt those two would be so close to the semi...I hope


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

as to lighting... eh.. it is what it is. looks like early morning light to me.










Brazil


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Saved it!


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Saved it!


dayyyyymn


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Kurrrrrrrrr


----------



## wdegroot (Oct 27, 2001)

TaaT said:


> Kurrrrrrrrr


Translation?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

"Yep... just park right in front of the house... You can't miss it"


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Mississauga man dead, six others injured after QEW crash










"A colossal traffic snarl that snared thousands of motorists Sunday was sparked by tragedy: a multi-vehicle collision on the QEW that killed one person and injured six others.

Police said the 7:30 a.m. crash near Dixie Rd. in Mississauga, which took the life of a 30-year-old Mississauga man, involved five vehicles including a crash truck and a tow truck, both from the Ministry of Transportation of Ontario.

A disabled Nissan Murano had been stuck motionless on the QEW, with the MTO trucks protecting it, when a white van lost control and struck the crash truck and a black Mazda 5, police say. The Mazda then struck the disabled Murano, which was pushed into the tow truck. The van sustained massive damage, with debris strewn across the road.

The driver of the van, a 25-year-old man from Beeton, Ont., was taken to the hospital with life-threatening injuries. The man killed in the crash was a passenger in the van. Both passengers in the van were ejected during the crash.

Five other people were sent to the hospital with minor injuries.

The day’s traffic was already fated to cause drivers problems on Sunday, which saw road closures for both the Goodlife Fitness Toronto Marathon and a Khalsa Day parade in west-end Toronto and Mississauga. The QEW eastbound was closed for eight hours after the crash, with drivers diverted at Cawthra Rd., before finally reopening around 3:45 p.m."


----------



## koza (Feb 27, 2004)

wdegroot said:


> Translation?


Kurwa mać!

For f**k sake!

Kurwa - f**k, b**ch and many other meanings depending on situation.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

In one end and out the other.

Sounds like he was intending to mow down someone



> Driver has been arrested on domestic violence charges


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

must think he's a "stunt driver"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Bosley said:


> Mississauga man dead, six others injured after QEW crash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn the camera around and you can see my house. I was there just after it happened



McBanagon said:


>


Australia?

Damn ninja edit :sly:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Australia?
> 
> Damn ninja edit :sly:


Yeah, I pulled it from somewhere else and didn't realize it was all iPhone'd until after I posted it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


What is going on here? Why is that guy climbing the ramp during a stunt show?


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

[









He just came out of nowhere!


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Richard Directo said:


> Interstate 95 in Connecticut.... one of the most dangerous roads in America, according to some


That was a really bad accident. IIRC, that was 2 years ago, correct? That's in the eastern part of the state just past Madison where they haven't yet put up concrete barriers in the median yet. Can't happen soon enough. I wouldn't call it one of the deadliest roads in America by any stretch. It has its share of accidents, but not like this. There are plenty of much more dangerous roads in this country than that.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Saved it!


Save of the decade!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

That musta been SOME jack knife action happening when that went down


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

tngdesi said:


> What is going on here? Why is that guy climbing the ramp during a stunt show?


Apparently it was the announcer. No clue why he decided to climb the ramp.


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Totally worth it...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Small car... big hit





















> Often times we’ll see a collision but once someone hits a fence, it’s over. So to see it go through three fences, shear off fence posts and essentially take off the rear end of a house like this is highly unusual,” said Cpl. Colette Zazulak with the RCMP.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Totally worth it...


Both schmucks, but the guy in the Passat was a royal idiot.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

This week in oregon



> Police ID naked man doing push-ups killed by car in the middle of a N. Portland street


and.....











> Driver hits car, light pole, fence, truck and crashes into house


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

kasbah said:


> This week in oregon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that driver is just plum crazy, isn't he.


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

r_fostoria said:


> Well, that driver is just plum crazy, isn't he.


 Mopar FTW!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

oh... hello!










Utility truck with a pole decides to roll... down the hill we go.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Totally worth it...


I don't even understand... was that rage or idiocy?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


There's that scary moment when you realize that you're now just along for the ride...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

How would you like to be in the white car wondering whether that thing is gonna fall on you?










Runaway truck aftermath


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey, look. Clayton's draggin' his ass again.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> oh... hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell of a wakeup call


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> oh... hello!


(Wife runs in from the other room after all the noise.) 
_
"So THAT'S what it takes to get you off that couch.."_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> oh... hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That house has serious wood.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Preppy said:


> I don't even understand... was that rage or idiocy?


That's what I was wondering. Looks like the Passat got mad he was getting passed, and tired to quickly pass on the right but got stopped...then went full retard?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Robstr said:


> That's what I was wondering. Looks like the Passat got mad he was getting passed, and tired to quickly pass on the right but got stopped...then went full retard?


Passat went full retard, but the dash cam driver wasn't an angel either. He was purposely blocking him. He could have easily let me go by, since Passat guy was obnoxiously impatient.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

worth_fixing said:


> Passat went full retard, but the dash cam driver wasn't an angel either. He was purposely blocking him. He could have easily let me go by, since Passat guy was obnoxiously impatient.


@ 33s, was that a lane change goof on the part of the passat driver that kicked this all off?


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

Preppy said:


> I don't even understand... was that rage or idiocy?


Nah, looks like a typical day on the Belgian highway.

Not really bad drivers here, but got damn can they be aggressive ... I'm starting to replicate their bad driving habits as well.


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

worth_fixing said:


> He was purposely blocking him. He could have easily let *me* go by


Aha! Rent any Passats on your Dutch Holiday?

He was passing the Passat. All was good until the Passat wanted back in and instead of letting off and merging behind the faster car he wanted to be a hero and get in front of him. :banghead: I close gaps like that all the time around Toronto.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

kasbah said:


>


Driver hits car, light pole, fence, truck and crashes into house 

Don't forget the crub, burshes, bricks + load cam knock
opcorn:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

takes 'em all out at once


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Massive Attack said:


> takes 'em all out at once


blasted thru that like a weed whacker


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Massive Attack said:


> takes 'em all out at once



Looks like he was avoiding a head on collision with that black hatchback that swung into his lane.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

GI-JOE said:


> Looks like he was avoiding a head on collision with that black hatchback that swung into his lane.


At least he had the decency to stop. That's that car with the chalk outline in the first bit of on the ground video.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> A Boca Raton man was cited today with a traffic infraction after a metal cap broke off a tank he was carrying on his Ford truck while traveling on Interstate 95, crashing through the windshield of another car.
> Kevin S. Rockett, 42, was driving a 2007 Ford truck in the southbound lanes of I-95 just north of Oakland Park Boulevard just before 9 a.m.
> Rockett was hauling a metal tank in the back of the truck supported by two straps when a metal cap “broke free” from the top of a tank, according to Florida Highway Patrol.
> The cap fell into the roadway but then bounced off and into the windshield of a 2009 Honda Accord. Before landing in the car, the cap hit the shoulder of the driver, 36-year-old Marco A. Cordoba, of Tamarac. He suffered minor injuries.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Beep Beep


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Hey, look. Clayton's draggin' his ass again.


That musta been wild wondering if the cab was going to follow and drop on over the bridge.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


adenauer forst?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


>


How do you say Luckeeeee~!


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

This one had I-40 jacked up this morning:


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It's hard to get used to bus driving after taking that Monorail-driver course.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Tulsa crunchtime


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Just another dose of stupidity at speed


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

First the crash.... then the flames.

Yikes


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm surprised some drivers even get out of their driveway


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Better call the fire department.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Pretoria, South Africa - 1986 - by audiman61 on Flickr









Set link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629252349872


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

well... it got lowered... 

RIP


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

Southern Jetta said:


> This one had I-40 jacked up this morning:


The short bus!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Smacked and whacked


----------



## whit_yo (Oct 6, 2010)

spockcat said:


>



Are my eyes deceiving me or...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

geez... going to visit mom... and .... "lights out"












> A horrific accident involving an overturned concrete truck claimed the life of an area woman reportedly on the way to visit her mother in the hospital Wednesday morning.
> 
> The intersection of Northwest 38th Street and Gore Boulevard remained closed for hours after the accident in order to remove the Lawton Transit Mix truck from atop Angie Werner's silver Honda, which was flattened under the weight of the massive truck's drum filled with concrete. Police said there were no passengers in the vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

whoops


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> Employees of the TD Bank at County Fair Plaza got a surprise over the noon hour on Wednesday when a truck crashed through the bank's window, pushing desks and chairs into the lobby.
> 
> Firefighters and police responded to the crash and said the 81-year-old male driver got out unharmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

'liquid' .......no kidding


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Steals LAPD cruiser... crashes.. loses legs


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Not much left


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

oh... gee..


something tells me that ain't right










Northwest Indiana April this year












> The 2014 Champion home, manufactured in Topeka, Ind., was being transported to Sioux City, Iowa when it slipped from its securement, state police said.
> “As the semi was coming around the curve of northbound 49 to I-94 westbound the home shifted, causing the bolts to break, bend and come out,” a statement from ISP said.
> This caused the home to fall off onto two lanes of westbound I-94, blocking the ramp and roadway, ISP said.
> The driver, Tracy L. Blocher, 41 of Pierceton, Ind., was being accompanied by by two vehicle escorts. No one was injured, but he was cited for inadequate securement and inoperative trailer brakes, ISP said.
> The home, weighing about 40,000 pounds, sustained “several thousand dollars in damage,” according to ISP.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

audifans said:


> oh... gee..
> 
> 
> something tells me that ain't right
> ...


Someone watched Lethal Weapon 4 too many times.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

oh.... uh... hey... is Fred home?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Woman(40) in hospital with serious injuries. I think she should count her self lucky to even be alive.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Nothing like starting Monday off with a bang.

Seattle Today 



> A semi truck rolled over and burst into flames Monday morning on Interstate 5 near the busy interchange with Interstate 90, dumping its load of gravel and rocks onto the roadway, in an accident triggered by a reckless driver in a Volvo who fled the scene.
> 
> Southbound lanes of I-5 were blocked at the scene for hours after the crash, causing a six-mile backup, but all lanes have now reopened.
> 
> The truck driver sustained minor injuries in the crash. Troopers called his actions "heroic" as he veered to prevent a collision with two motorcycles.























> A preliminary investigation found that the semi truck was heading south on I-5 with a load of rocks and gravel about 8:30 a.m., when a Volvo shot past in the HOV lane at high speed, then made an erratic lane change.
> 
> That caused the semi truck driver to veer off to the right to avoid hitting two motorcycles. The truck slammed into the jersey barrier and then struck a pillar that supports the I-90 roadway. It rolled over, spilled its load and burst into flames.
> 
> "Luckily the driver of that semi truck was able to get out of the vehicle and walk away basically from what is really a horrific-looking scene," said Trooper Chris Webb.g


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> Nothing like starting Monday off with a bang.
> 
> Seattle Today


Upon further analysis, a newly discovered frame of WDOT's video has given authorities a new lead.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Wheelstand said:


> Nothing like starting Monday off with a bang.
> 
> Seattle Today


crazy, but I'm glad that the semi driver wasn't injured and he managed to miss the motorcyclist! all the traffic that was going to tacoma was routed down 405 which meant that it was busier and i was nearly late for work. my dad had to go away on business and was caught up in that 6 mile back up for over an hour but he made his flight.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a gonna wreck on this side of the highway....and dump my load on the other side of the road


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't know if the caption is true or not.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

San Diego... Couple women mix it up on the road.

I'm not buying the notion that the world would be a more peaceful place if women ran it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

mitcompressor said:


> San Diego... Couple women mix it up on the road.
> 
> I'm not buying the notion that the world would be a more peaceful place if women ran it


Just came in to post that.

Article:
http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/may/12/road-rage-truck-car-san-diego-interstate-8/

CHP is investigating if it was road rage and intentional (sure looks like it).

The instigator in the truck sure got some instant karma too.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

wow... i 'effing love this.. (apologies to the woman that got wrecked, but that damn trucker girl got what she was asking for.)

attempted murder charge on the way IMHO


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like that link crashed.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

.......and another dumbass move


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

2013



> The driver of a tractor-trailer who was stuck inside the cab of her truck while it dangled from the Monitor-Merrimac Bridge Tunnel has been rescued.
> Virginia State Police say the tractor-trailer went out of control on Interstate 664 and struck the bridge Monday morning.
> The truck caught fire and the cab was hanging over the bridge that connects Suffolk and Newport News. State police say the driver suffered minor injuries.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

He tanked it.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

kasbah said:


> .......and another dumbass move


This one is a bit odd. Why is the cop turning right in front of that truck?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

In a hurry?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

aftermath of trucker girl in San Diego.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Viking said:


> This one is a bit odd. Why is the cop turning right in front of that truck?


U-turn probably to respond to a call.

The sad siren gets me every time.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

china 





















> It took them three hours to rescue the driver who is now recovering in hospital


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Barefoot_ said:


> aftermath of trucker girl in San Diego.


I guess when you take both hands off the wheel to double flip the finger at someone, control is the last thing on your mind.

I hope her insurance company tells her to stuff it when it comes to paying out for her vehicle.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Balderdash said:


> I guess when you take both hands off the wheel to double flip the finger at someone, control is the last thing on your mind.


I've been helping teach one of my nieces how to drive, and I keep telling her jokingly, 
she needs to learn how to steer with her knees. She remains skeptical. 
"You may need to flip off someone with both hands. See what can happen?"


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I guess the San Diego hot heads can't handle the hot weather


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> U-turn probably to respond to a call.
> 
> *The sad siren gets me every time.*
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


:laugh: I didn't have the audio on when I watched it before. :laugh::thumbup:

That makes sense, I guess.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Drunk as a skunk


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Stupidity at speed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

pretty tame

coulda been a lot worse


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Doesn't even look where he's going


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Accident waiting to happen.



Here in Cape Town, SA. Happens alot ....... :banghead:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> Doesn't even look where he's going


This is a pic thread and we already have a thread dedicated to russian dash cams
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ssian-dash-cam-thread)&highlight=russian+dash


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TopDown_ said:


>


Wow, if that speeder isn't dead, you almost want to yank him out of the SUV and shoot him to be sure.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

82Turbo930 said:


> Wow, if that speeder isn't dead, you almost want to yank him out of the SUV and shoot him to be sure.


if i got hit like in most of those vids... i would probably kill those drivers myself. most of the time i scratch my head wondering what goes on through their minds...


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

82Turbo930 said:


> Wow, if that speeder isn't dead, you almost want to yank him out of the SUV and shoot him to be sure.


based on that video, it seems like the suv had the right of way. The other car did not stop at the stop sign, neither the blue one in front of him. The car with the dash cam did stop.

opcorn:


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Accident waiting to happen.


Right when the camera goes away from him...did he lose his grip?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Viking said:


> :laugh: I didn't have the audio on when I watched it before. :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> That makes sense, I guess.


hahaha, I had to rewatch that one myself for the siren :laugh:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Viking said:


> Right when the camera goes away from him...did he lose his grip?


oh ****! , yeah.. dude totally fell off


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Viking said:


> Right when the camera goes away from him...did he lose his grip?





Slayer said:


> oh ****! , yeah.. dude totally fell off


Oh wait, I actually found the youtube video, and he didn't. It must have been a glitch in the gif image, because you can definitely see his legs go down on the last frame. The video goes by and he's still hanging on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MBeJjs1FGs


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

from the very beginning this thread has had dashcams on it. Go all the way back to page three where cop dashcams were posted. Relax a little bit and quit trying to steer us over to another thread. Pics/cams/gifs... they are all crazy traffic hits.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

heh...speaking of wrecks, this sort of situation happened to a buddy of mine the other day.

They were standing around trying to figure out what to do with a trio of wrecked vehicles and Mr. Yo Yo in a semi took the whole lot of 'em out.

They jumped clear just like in here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Russian police car hit by an ICBM (topol-M)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

heh


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

wow that SUVs tire flew right off on impact. 

and i think that might have been a skirt for hire.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Brick throwing bastards

Floriduh


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

"I hate just waiting in line....I'm in a hurry "


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

hoo boy..

that's close














> A semi toting a load of 95-foot telephone poles stopped this afternoon at the South Beloit toll plaza on Interstate 90.
> Another semi traveling behind it did not stop. The second semi came to an abrupt stop when several of the wooden poles went through its front windshield. Amazingly, none of the telephone poles struck the driver, but extrication was needed to free him.
> “The dash came down on his lap and penned him in with the steering wheel,” said Harlem-Roscoe fire Chief Don Shoevlin. “All we had to do was cut the steering wheel, and he was free.”


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Oklahoma eye opener

I guess if you were starting to doze off in that car, you'd think this was a little overkill to wake you up

14 foot 8 clearance... lowest bridge on the Turnpike and still the semi hits it. Fined for being on the Pike without a permit to do so.

Too big... too stupid


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Oklahoma eye opener
> 
> I guess if you were starting to doze off in that car, you'd think this was a little overkill to wake you up
> 
> ...


geeze.... talk about a wedge job


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Russian NASCAR fans?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

saron81 said:


> Russian NASCAR fans?


Volvo did a special edition back in 03/04 iirc for Dale jr.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


>


good grief


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

There's a nightmare scenario for you


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

So... howz about a little 15 ton silo falling on your roof?












> The incident happened around 2:30 p.m. Friday along the Interstate 205 off-ramp from eastbound SR 14. The steel silo somehow got loose from the semi, rolled down an embankment and then landed on a parked car, crushing it.
> 
> No one was inside the car, a white Subaru that was sitting on a side street. As it turned out, the owner had parked there to go on a bike ride and when she returned, she could not believe what had happened.
> 
> "I was pretty upset when I first saw it," said Cindy Werner. "I lost another Subaru about six months ago. Somebody stole it and set it on fire. So it's not been a good year for me and Subarus."


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Word is: brand new Jeep. Couldn't figure out how to get it in gear. Plows thru and kills/clobbers members of her own family (killed her husband, whacks her daughter and son in law)












> SAMMAMISH, Wash. -- One person was killed and two others were seriously injured when an SUV slammed into a home along Lake Sammamish Friday evening.
> 
> Deputies say the white Jeep drove through the house, located in the 3400 block of East Lake Sammamish Shore Lane SE, just before 8 p.m. The car ended up partially submerged in the lake.
> 
> ...


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Word is: brand new Jeep. Couldn't figure out how to get it in gear. Plows thru and kills/clobbers members of her own family (killed her husband, whacks her daughter and son in law)



Jesus Christ ...


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

whack, smack... ignition....


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Word is: brand new Jeep. Couldn't figure out how to get it in gear. Plows thru and kills/clobbers members of her own family (killed her husband, whacks her daughter and son in law)


In sure it has that terrible new Chrysler shifter, and I'm sure we all knew that was going to kill someone eventually (of course with help of human error, which should have been accounted for).

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

I love how everything is instantly recorded these days.

wow


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> In sure it has that terrible new Chrysler shifter, and I'm sure we all knew that was going to kill someone eventually (of course with help of human error, which should have been accounted for).


I see a problem with driver distraction here. She really plowed through that structure.



> "*She had her grandson on her lap*, was re-parking the car, put it into gear and it just took," said neighbor Kevin Connolly.
> When the SUV crashed through the house, investigators say it hit the driver's husband, daughter and son-in-law.
> The daughter and son-in-law are the parents of the 3- year-old who was inside the Jeep.
> They were listed in critical condition at Harborview Medical Center in Seattle Friday night. Detective said it is possible they will not survive.
> Neighbors heard the impact. *Some called 911 thinking the house exploded.*


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> In sure it has that terrible new Chrysler shifter, and I'm sure we all knew that was going to kill someone eventually (of course with help of human error, which should have been accounted for).
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


You mean ZF shifter. Having driven a new GC with this shifter, it takes a minute to figure out how to put the transmission into each PRNDL position. The shifter always returns back to a "neutral" position, no matter the selection, and that may have contributed to the accident.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah but you'd think, being a smart person, you'd hit the accelerator then hit the brakes when it doesn't go like you want it.

It's not like throttle is on/off. It's distracted/old driving, certainly not the transmissions fault.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Word is: brand new Jeep. Couldn't figure out how to get it in gear. Plows thru and kills/clobbers members of her own family (killed her husband, whacks her daughter and son in law)



Well, that driver is now in jail. Charged with Vehicular Homicide and other charges. Gonna be interesting to see how this plays out. (for the life of me, all these vehicles plowing into stores, bars, Starbucks, cafes continually amazes me. How many people are not
in control of their car at low speed???)


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

In reference to above Jeep in water...


> A man was killed, two other people are seriously injured, a 3 year old child was saved from almost certain death because the back wheels of the SUV he was riding in miraculously hung up on a bulkhead. To top things off, the driver of the car, the young child's grandmother was arrested for vehicular assault and vehicular homicide. It's believed she was impaired.
> 
> 
> The 34-year-old daughter of the driver (mother of the 3-year-old) has now died also.


I would agree that it seems like an epidemic of drivers that don't know what they are doing.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

> A frisky driver plowed her car straight into a house - telling cops she was distracted after "getting amorous" with her boyfriend.
> Asia Walker, 30, destroyed the unoccupied home near Daytona Beach, Florida, in the early hours of Friday after some "ultra-friendly antics" caused her to lose control of her Hyundai.
> The smash, just hours after the end of Valentine's Day, ruined two rooms and blew out a window in another part of the building.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> Well, that driver is now in jail. Charged with Vehicular Homicide and other charges. Gonna be interesting to see how this plays out. (for the life of me, all these vehicles plowing into stores, bars, Starbucks, cafes continually amazes me. How many people are not
> in control of their car at low speed???)


That poor kid! At 3 years old your grandmother kills your mom and your grandfather, and nearly kills your father and then winds up in the slammer. How do you explain that one when the kid turns six and asks where its mommy is?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kowabonga said:


> Well, that driver is now in jail. Charged with Vehicular Homicide and other charges. Gonna be interesting to see how this plays out. (for the life of me, all these vehicles plowing into stores, bars, Starbucks, cafes continually amazes me. How many people are not
> in control of their car at low speed???)


Seems odd that they would charge the driver when they haven't even finished the investigation according to this article. How do they know whether the accelerator didn't stick or some other mechanical issue didn't cause this which would likely negate the charges? It isn't like the grandmother just going to skip the country. 

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Woman-in-jail-after-SUV-plows-into-home-kills-1-259669851.html



> SEATTLE - A King County sheriff's spokesman says a 68-year-old woman is in jail after an SUV plowed through a waterfront home and crashed into Lake Sammamish Friday evening.
> 
> Sgt. DB Gates says the woman was booked into jail early Saturday for investigation of one count vehicular homicide and two counts vehicular assault.
> 
> ...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like a bulldozer went thru this place






























> Amazing escape for senior after minivan plows through Ontario house
> 
> A St. Catharines’ senior narrowly escaped being run over in her living room after a minivan plowed clean through her two-level house Wednesday morning.
> 
> ...


"Medical issue was possible cause of crash"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Lemme guess. New IIHS offset crash testing. Cheaper to administer and more fun.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess the ladders on the roof are structural supports 










said he dozed off

probably posted from this perspective before


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

.... and .... another plow thru










Grand Junction


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Fell asleep, minor injuries. Wow










Baker City, Eastern Oregon


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Water wings


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Tractor trailer plows into her. She loses a leg. Penn DOT bills her for the guardrail.




























27 years old



> Mulawaka, 27, has been *sent a bill for $2,500 from the Department of Transport for damaging their guard rail* in the horrific accident on Interstate 80





> On Jan. 3, 2010, she made it onto a snowy stretch of Interstate 80 in western Pennsylvania. A couple driving behind Mulawka told her later that a semi-truck slammed into the side of the Freestyle, ping-ponging it off another semi-truck and causing it to spin sideways into a guardrail. The guardrail sliced through the driver’s side door, severing her right leg below the knee cutting into her left. The impact also shattered Mulawka’s back and pelvis.
> 
> Still, Mulawka pulled herself out of the car and through the snow, thinking, “This is not happening. I’m getting myself — somehow — to New York City,” she said, now able to laugh about a thought that at the time should have seemed absurd.
> 
> The couple, who saved Mulawka’s life by packing her bleeding legs with snow to stave off blood loss, told her the car bounced off the guardrail and barrel-rolled twice in the air before landing on all four tires. After a two-hour wait in the snow for paramedics to arrive, Mulawka’s next five months involved eight surgeries and multiple procedures at the University of Pittsburgh Medical Center before she was able to walk again using a prosthetic right leg. Doctors were able to save her left leg.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Tractor trailer plows into her. She loses a leg. Penn DOT bills her for the guardrail.


Well of course...Penn DOT probably had to contract out the replacement. It's not like they do any actual construction, they just put up orange cones and shut down lanes throughout the state and then pick them back up 6 months later after doing nothing.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Blunderbuss said:


>


Price reduced. :laugh:

Bet it's reduced even more now!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

redshift said:


> Price reduced. :laugh:
> 
> Bet it's reduced even more now!


Good thing is that they wont have to change the sign.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Look at the size of those parking spaces!


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

core5 said:


> Look at the size of those parking spaces!


Yet some D-bag will still come along and park across two.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Maybe he just wanted to get there faster.

Funeral home hit 






























> Charred remnants of a big rig remain in place after the driver apparently lost control and slammed into a wall of Sullivan's Funeral Home on Market Street between Sanchez and Noe streets in San Francisco, Calif. on Thursday, May 15, 2014. A hazmat crew was called in to remove fluids from the truck before it could be towed. Westbound Market Street remained closed to traffic well into the morning.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Tractor trailer plows into her. She loses a leg. Penn DOT bills her for the guardrail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One, why the f*** are they billing HER when it was the truck driver's fault??

Two, that must have been the longest two hours of their lives. Lucky she survived and those good samaritans acted as they did.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Some controversy on this one. Witnesses say tire off bus hit car.

State police: Car crossed center line and hit bus



> UPDATE: State police say witnesses wrong, car crossed center line and struck bus first.
> 
> CANNON TOWNSHIP, MI – Witnesses said that a tire broke loose from a Rockford school bus, and hit an oncoming car on Belding Road NE before the car crossed the center line and hit another head-on.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Somewhere in NJ today:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Western Australia



















The story is he spun the whole thing 180 degrees.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


I love how the left lane pickup brakes just enough to dodge and let the bowling ball thru.

That thing really took off.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Worthersee hooligan racing? :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Smooth concrete floor


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

This one really did freak me out.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

kowabonga said:


> Western Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. The road train was coming towards the camera, swerved and the whole thing swung around and dumped. That's a hell of a deal.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Yee Hah~!

Argentina


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can't embed:

Video:
Flaming school bus rolls down I-94


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

kowabonga said:


> Western Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The comments on that pic indicate he fell asleep, woke up and was completely off the road, yanked the wheel and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Whacked.












> A Columbus police officer tells Lacey Wheeler that a 20-year-old man drove his car into the den of her Italian Village home yesterday in an apparent suicide attempt. Neither Wheeler nor her wife were home at the time, and their two dogs were in another room. The man was taken to Ohio State University’s Wexner Medical Center, but his injuries didn’t appear serious


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Jan Ullrich (ex-pro cyclist who committed to having doped during his career) was involved in a crash in Switzerland. The police didn't reveal who was DUI but that the driver who rear-ended the car that was at halt at the stop sign gave a 1.4 per mil blood alcohol level test result. Ullrich himself spoke as if he was at fault. 








Looks like Ullrich in the RS6 rear ended the Citroen that was bumped through the stop sign to hit the Alfa's side in the crossing traffic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

East Boston yesterday:










East Boston today:










The source of the problem:


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's the video


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Seems odd that they would charge the driver when they haven't even finished the investigation according to this article. How do they know whether the accelerator didn't stick or some other mechanical issue didn't cause this which would likely negate the charges? It isn't like the grandmother just going to skip the country.
> 
> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Woman-in-jail-after-SUV-plows-into-home-kills-1-259669851.html


Easy, the old woman talked to the cops and spilled her guts. Told them she drank 3 bottles of wine or something and was letting little jimmy "drive" the new car or something and presto. The family who were killed were probably taking pictures in front of the car when it happened.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

What in the world.


just keeps on going


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Here's the video


wow thats crazy! what caused the fire?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Lucian1988 said:


> wow thats crazy! what caused the fire?


Air, fuel, and an ignition source.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

ahh yes.

Not paying attention


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Driver was texting.... then slamming


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Air, fuel, and an ignition source.


but i thought all school buses had to be rear engined and diesel, to avoid crispy kids.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Terandyne said:


> Driver was texting.... then slamming


I enjoyed the final 3 seconds :thumbup:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

interesting sequence on the lights here


----------



## Provocyclist (Dec 16, 2004)

kasbah said:


> interesting sequence on the lights here



I wish the lights here were sequenced like that, but it'd confuse the **** out of all the mouth breathers.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

This happened to one of my FL friends


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Here's the video


Looks like they're filming the sequel to Stephen King's "Christine". This time Christine is a bus.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> I enjoyed the final 3 seconds :thumbup:


Same here; quite a nice surprise.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Provocyclist said:


> I wish the lights here were sequenced like that, but it'd confuse the **** out of all the mouth breathers.


"Get ready! I'm about to turn green!" would get me killed here.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

core5 said:


> "Get ready! I'm about to turn green!" would get me killed here.


Are you a traffic light?


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

good god

:32


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Eugene, Oregon



















That's an eye opener for the guy under the bus



> Police said a Ford utility truck was heading north in the left lane when the driver crossed into the right lane and sideswiped a semi hauling two trailers loaded with logs.
> 
> The log truck driver then lost control and the rear trailer tipped over, spilling the load of logs onto the highway.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Puttin' it in the ditch










and.. that worked out well...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, she pulled that pump over just about as far as it would go.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

obligatory:












spockcat said:


>


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe it's a contest.

A for effort

A+ for distance


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

In football parlance this would be "touchdown!"


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

They don't have break-away fuel hoses in Europe?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Out of my way i have to help build Devestator!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

trbochrg said:


> Out of my way i have to help build Devestator!


wowee.... there's a heart rate elevator


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

whoops


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

audifans said:


> In football parlance this would be "touchdown!"


I like the guy in the white pickup pulling in. "Welp, gotta go!"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

It's a bus bash


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

trbochrg said:


> Out of my way i have to help build Devestator!


Italy?


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> It's a bus bash


ironically that is my state haha:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Falls asleep... she gets wedged in deep... RIP


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Took those sidebars out for you.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

When you're hot, you're hot


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Driver plowed through not one, not two, but three condos

How do you do this?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

a little to the left and he woulda put it in the garage

as it was he put himself in the hospital

Southern Oregon


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> A school bus in New York State carrying 19 children swerved out of control and crashed into a private residence on Thursday morning.
> 
> The Buffalo News reports that the bus was carrying students to nearby Lorraine Academy when it crashed through the front of the home. Police say the bus driver may have been trying to avoid a gravel pile and had their view obstructed by sunlight.
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Just catchin' a little air












> The 17-year-old boy, a student at Timpview High School, had just dropped off his siblings at their schools and was driving his Chevrolet Suburban northbound as he approached the "T" intersection near Brigham Young University.
> 
> "At that intersection you can turn either left or right. He went straight, and at enough speed to launch three feet into the air over a berm in front of the house and then right through the home itself," Siufanua said. "He went through the east side of the home, the bedroom used by the three boys and then the master bedroom, causing complete devastation to both."


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Indiana "Lunch ready yet?"



> emergency agencies responded to a 911 call reporting a tractor-trailer had crashed into the Coal Miner Café in the town of Dugger.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Just tore thru that place

^


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Lucky guy... he's hurt, but he coulda been killed





























PNW



> Truck towing a small trailer loaded with granite flagstone traveling the opposite direction lost control. Trailer struck barrier. Sends granite chunks flying


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Taz floor mats!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Word is: brand new Jeep. Couldn't figure out how to get it in gear. Plows thru and kills/clobbers members of her own family (killed her husband, whacks her daughter and son in law)


Pretty crazy stuff.

ongoing investigation


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I come in to see wacky.... leave after seeing so many fatals...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

I guess I have a different perspective. So many instances where people just walk away like nothing happened

Like this one:

(in fact, I'm stunned that, incredibly, so often minor injuries are reported)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Hand Cannon said:


> Indiana "Lunch ready yet?"


 Actually I'd say there is a pretty good mix here. A lot of people getting wacky and whacked are extremely lucky... For instance, this guy. I'd say he was lucky to not get killed.










And some just get whacked and it's lights out.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Take it easy out there today. Let everyone get back home.

(and look out for these jerks)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> Take it easy out there today. Let everyone get back home.
> 
> (and look out for these jerks)


28 seconds :laugh:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

freedo84gti said:


> 28 seconds :laugh:


My thoughts exactly! "you a$$hole, you hit me, so I hit you back....." haha


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Please, try and tell me this guy isn't high.

http://www.baxterbulletin.com/videonetwork/3571799341001?odyssey=mod|tvideo|article


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

This Memorial Day watch out for breakdowns on the shoulder, people and especially the police who may be involved in a stop.

Don't hit 'em! :33 where it all falls apart


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

efrie said:


> Please, try and tell me this guy isn't high.
> 
> http://www.baxterbulletin.com/videonetwork/3571799341001?odyssey=mod|tvideo|article


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Why are stop lights so hard to comprehend

Looks like bumper cars


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Talk about seeing your life flash in front of your eyes


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

http://g1.globo.com/sp/ribeirao-pre...o-com-poste-em-avenida-de-ribeirao-preto.html

In Brazil.

Bad injured but not dead (yet)


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Marcao said:


> http://g1.globo.com/sp/ribeirao-pre...o-com-poste-em-avenida-de-ribeirao-preto.html
> 
> In Brazil.
> 
> Bad injured but not dead (yet)


Hoooooooooly sh!t.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Here it is on Youtube

Good lord


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Really? Sounds like the fewer younger drivers there are... the better if they are going to try stunts like this



> MANNING, Ore. – A Washington teen who *held his breath while driving through a tunnel, passed out at the wheel and hit a passing SUV head-on, *Oregon State Police said.
> On Sunday, at around 4:45 p.m. a westbound Toyota Camry driven by Daniel J. Calhon, 19, of Edmond Wash., entered a tunnel west of Manning Ore. on Highway 26. Calhon, said he held his breathe while in the tunnel which caused him passed out, according to Lt. Gregg Hastings of the Oregon State Police.
> Calhon’s vehicle then crossed the center line and hit an eastbound Ford Explorer head-on. The Camry and the SUV crashed into the interior tunnel walls and Calhon’s vehicle then hit a GMC pickup truck, Hastings said.
> Calhon and a passenger, Bradley Weyring, 19, were taken by ambulance to Legacy Emanuel Medical Center in Portland. The occupants of the Ford Explorer, Thomas Hatch Jr. , 67, and Candace Hatch, 61, of Astoria, were taken to St. Vincent's Hospital in Portland.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

mitcompressor said:


> Really? Sounds like the fewer younger drivers there are... the better if they are going to try stunts like this


So it turns out that this is a game that some kids play? Whoa.



> State Police Lt. Gregg Hastings said Monday he's not sure why Calhon was holding his breath, but some people *hold their breaths in tunnels as part of a game or superstition.*
> 
> The tunnel, called the Dennis L. Edwards Tunnel, was completed in 1940 and carries the highway through the Northern Oregon Coast Range mountains. It's 772 feet long, meaning that a car traveling at the posted speed limit of 55 mph would get through it in about 10 seconds.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> So it turns out that this is a game that some kids play? Whoa.


We've all played games like this. Hold your breath when driving past a cemetery? Holding your breath in a tunnel? Some of us have even played the "pass-out" game....

Most of us, however, are smart enough to exclude ourselves from play when we are driving.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Woman and manual transmission


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Looks like he took...the high side...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> We've all played games like this. Hold your breath when driving past a cemetery? Holding your breath in a tunnel? Some of us have even played the "pass-out" game....
> 
> Most of us, however, are smart enough to exclude ourselves from play when we are driving.


Some of us play games in cars?

Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Richard Directo said:


> Talk about seeing your life flash in front of your eyes


Man... that's rough


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

toughest bridge in the U.S......:laugh:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3c0_1351184890


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


There should be a separate thread for stupid squids.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

funnee84bunny said:


> toughest bridge in the U.S......:laugh:
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3c0_1351184890


We have an entire thread for that bridge (and others like it)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...his-Bridge-Destroy-Dozens-of-Trucks-and-Buses


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

funnee84bunny said:


> toughest bridge in the U.S......:laugh:
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3c0_1351184890


I :laugh: the whole time that played. The Rocky music totally makes it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Today:

Kennedy Expressway


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

whacky...












> A suburban Chicago woman is grateful her family is safe after a 200 pound deer leapt from an overpass, landing on their minivan as it traveled along an Illinois interstate.
> Heidi Conner tells The (Arlington Heights) Daily Herald (http://bit.ly/1pxqNzj ) the doe came to rest in the middle of the West Dundee family's Chevy on Sunday. She and her four children were traveling about 70 mph on the Jane Addams Tollway.
> She says the accident was bizarre, adding "nobody can believe this deer fell from the sky."
> Illinois State Police say witnesses reported seeing the deer jump from an overpass.
> Conner says the crash totaled the van and caused minor injuries, but says the way the deer landed on the vehicle was "a miracle in itself."


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

"Bob.... that's not the address I said to unload at~!"


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Seattle... this morning

Expansion joint buckles.

That's a morning commute surprise!









oh... whoops


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> Seattle... this morning
> 
> Expansion joint buckles.
> 
> ...


I think he should be running a little more toe-in.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

:29


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

This one still gets me. A friend of mine had a big wheel like this fly out of no where and crash into him.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

BumpSteer said:


> :29


All the people just rolling right by not offering any assistance. :facepalm:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Viking said:


> All the people just rolling right by not offering any assistance. :facepalm:


A lot of them are probably assuming it's been there for 30 minutes already.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Wheelstand said:


> Seattle... this morning
> 
> Expansion joint buckles.
> 
> ...


Turns out a heavy equipment chain (most likely with a hook on it) snagged the cover and pulled it out like a belt loop










Shut down Seattle for 5 hours. Backups extended 11 miles. No one was moving... anywhere.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Viking said:


> All the people just rolling right by not offering any assistance. :facepalm:


THIS! I understand being in shock after getting into an accident, but that car just bounced off the truck. A full minute then the guy finally _walks_ up to see if the driver of the other car is ok? The fact not a single other car stopped is sad too. I hope the driver of the car made it out ok.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

witnesses that watched this thing unfold said the metal cover reared up out of the highway after being struck "like an angry snake"


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Balderdash said:


> witnesses that watched this thing unfold said the metal cover reared up out of the highway after being struck "like an angry snake"


yep.. this place falls apart on a regular basis

Last december... and another gridlock


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Interesting turn of events on this one from Seattle...












> *I-5 dump truck driver called a hero now blamed for crash*
> 
> In a dramatic reversal, the Washington State Patrol has decided to fine the driver of a dump truck who intentionally crashed into a bridge support. This comes after they called him a lifesaving hero at the crash scene.
> 
> ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Pocatello:

Big Rig.... big crash into dealership







































> An Energy Transportation Inc. truck from Casper, Wyo., tipped over and crashed into a number of new cars parked at Phil Meador Toyota on Yellowstone around noon. It was carrying a tank about 100 feet long. Police said the tank was empty.
> 
> The truck was going 20 mph when a back axle broke off, police said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting final resting place for this car










Medford, Oregon


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> yep.. this place falls apart on a regular basis
> 
> Last december... and another gridlock


That....looks like....uh...quality work.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

seminole_kev said:


> That....looks like....uh...quality work.


heh... well at least WSDOT gave this description:



> s that a mangled piece of steel that fell off the back of a truck? No, it’s an expansion joint on the southbound I-5 collector-distributor that’s seen better days. This decades old joint popped out of the roadway during the morning commute causing traffic to back up. Crews closed several lanes to make emergency repairs before drivers could safely pass over once more. This metal workhorse was built when the famous boxer Muhammad Ali beat Sonny Liston in seven rounds (1964, in case you were wondering). Starting in January 2014, we’re delivering the knockout punch to this expansion joint and others along I-5 by replacing them with new, safer expansion joints.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

That is quite a drop


----------



## pat_man (Sep 5, 2011)

Some of you might have seen this shared on a few different facebook pages... My volvo 240 was hit last week


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

LC6X said:


> THIS! I understand being in shock after getting into an accident, but that car just bounced off the truck. A full minute then the guy finally _walks_ up to see if the driver of the other car is ok? The fact not a single other car stopped is sad too. I hope the driver of the car made it out ok.


Nope. If I remember correctly the driver of the car is a goner.

And isn't this China, where people don't stop to help in fear of lawsuits


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Holee Crap!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

> KNOXVILLE (Knox News) — A 48-year-old woman allegedly admitted to downing *two beers and five shots of whiske*y before plunging a pickup into an indoor pool at a South Knox County fitness center, arrest warrants state.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

kowabonga said:


> Holee Crap!
> 
> Double tire attack vid


So i see these things will still be happening in 2019


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

losing control... so much fun


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

oh, $hit... gravity still works


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Yep... you can just cruise right up into the driveway


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

What in the world?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

ga ha...

followup.

geeze


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

Granted there are a few 'mechanicals' and 'acts of God' responsible for some of the crashes shown in this long running thread but the largest percentage of crashes all look to be pilot error. Makes one wonder how so many of us have avoided becoming collateral damage through our driving experience.
I'm very glad I didn't have to go to drivers ed to get my license because judging by the stupidity showcased in the tread drivers ed just isn't working. I must admit, I do smile every time I hear of or see some hamster brain ball up their Ferrari, Porsche or Lambo parading at high speed on the street :laugh: Recognition looks expensive .
RB


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Rowayton said:


> but the largest percentage of crashes all look to be pilot error. Makes one wonder how so many of us have avoided becoming collateral damage through our driving experience.


Yep... I keep expecting a huge pileup at every intersection the way "drivers" seem to not be in control of their cars.

Some of these are pretty amusing (as long as no one gets hurt)


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Lemme in~!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

"This is Starbucks, right? I wanna triple mocha latte and I want it NOW!"


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

And how do you wind up missing the parking lot exit this badly?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

which pedal do I press to stop?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

core5 said:


>


I don't see him living very long.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

They appear to be another bunch of stunt drivers.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

core5 said:


>


hmm, it's as if the camera is mounted in his eye socket (the flat black outlines of the helmet seem fake)..

also, the RPM's are at 0 the whole time...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't think that's a helmet, it looks like a stabilization technique.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> I don't think that's a helmet, it looks like a stabilization technique.


I don't remember seeing it on the original video, that's odd.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> I don't remember seeing it on the original video, that's odd.


youtube has a feature when you upload a video, you can stabilize it like that or something. i've never done it


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


God damn rubber-neckers*. Frustrating to be stuck in traffic, finally come up on the accident, and realize it is on the other side of the road, and in no way impeding traffic on your side (Well until morons like these are involved).

*(side note - spell check wanted to change that to rubber-peckers, which is an interesting suggestion).


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Potato truck demolishes place


----------



## MagicBus (Oct 3, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://player.ooyala.com/iframe.html#ec=42cG40bjry0I3oKxboPlsn2P5imZFTBf&pbid=3ce6404476914e86994d87aac3e4391b&docUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fbelsoseg.blog.hu%2F2014%2F06%2F02%2Fa_valosag_nem_videojatek%3Futm_source%3Dcimlap%26utm_medium%3Dlink%26utm_content%3D2014_06_02%26utm_campaign%3Dtotalcar


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like she split it right down the middle


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stingray in its natural environment.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

The garage door.. you hit the garage door?


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

R24 West in Galooly's interchange - JHB in SA Looks like a Citroen C1 / C2, sandwiched between 2 trucks. Apparently hit truck in front and then was hit by truck at the back. RIP.......
edit: car confirmed to be Ford Figo


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

stascom said:


>


Yeah. I knew it was a RHD country before I read "SA." Eww, dat windshield.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

12 year old steals car and creates mayhem.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Stingray in its natural environment.












Not sure why the guy needed a ladder truck rescue for water that still & shallow.... :screwy:


Also, it seems to be a trend? (These two were within a few days of each other.)









http://gmauthority.com/blog/2014/05...ture-the-stingray-still-struggles-with-water/



GM Authority said:


> Despite Being Named After A Sea Creature, The Stingray Still Struggles With Water
> by Sam McEachern — May 30, 2014
> 
> Corvette Stingray In Water
> ...


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Woah, what was that carrying, liquid nitrogen?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

RobMarkToo said:


> Woah, what was that carrying, liquid nitrogen?


my initial thought was a bunch of dry concrete or something of that nature.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> my initial thought was a bunch of dry concrete or something of that nature.


Probably ash from the looks of it.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

http://wivb.com/2014/06/03/dareus-allegedly-crashed-jaguar-into-tree/

Bills players street racing on a busy road, one crashes his Jag and almost takes out a Mongolian buffet, then he books it.:laugh:


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

HOWIE-WP said:


>


 How do they even remove the drivers remains from something like that  Horrible


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Cant help but wonder where the driver's head was as that guardrail split through the cab.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

85vrcoupe said:


> How do they even remove the drivers remains from something like that  Horrible


They call Winston Wolfe.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Close call

girl almost hit

(ads on youtube are rather annoying)


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

I really hope that was the semi-driver's brakes failing...Seem not because they're looking for him.

Also the first comment on youtube


> Pathetic. Clearly this bus driver is an idiot. A real idiot. Feel bad for the truck driver who's getting into trouble because this lazy, inattentive loser.


Wat tha fook.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

This was 15 years ago already! Damn!






The flying CLR.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I wouldn't call him an idiot, or go on a crazy rampage about how stupid I thought he was, but I don't understand why he didn't pull over a bit to stop? 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Still Lost (Jul 22, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> I wouldn't call him an idiot, or go on a crazy rampage about how stupid I thought he was, but I don't understand why he didn't pull over a bit to stop?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


It's law that both sides of the road like that come to a stop for bus loading/unloading, they bus has no reason to move closer to the shoulder. Non of the buses in my area move to the shoulder. Unless the buses flashing lights were out that semi-driver wasn't paying attention. Even if his brakes failed he would have known earlier and could have applied the horn to warn everyone.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Still Lost said:


> It's law that both sides of the road like that come to a stop for bus loading/unloading, they bus has no reason to move closer to the shoulder. Non of the buses in my area move to the shoulder. Unless the buses flashing lights were out that semi-driver wasn't paying attention. Even if his brakes failed he would have known earlier and could have applied the horn to warn everyone.


Without knowing any further info about the road conditions, bus lighting, etc, I'd guess that the truck driver was half asleep at the wheel.
Realized what was happening too late, and instead of swerving into oncoming traffic, he decided to hit the shoulder and blow past.
And instead of stopping, he realized he F'd up, and kept going - likely not realizing, or hoping that there was no camera recording the event.

Bus drivers do not need to pull to the shoulder, that's the purpose of the all stop.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Never mind me, I didn't get that it was a school bus, I thought it was another tractor trailer :banghead:

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GTA accident


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


What is that backsplash that comes from the moped? It almost looks like water from impact goes right into the exhaust of the moped and back out..


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

It's a chunk of car splashing into the ground at the guard rail. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

kasbah said:


> interesting sequence on the lights here


It's because almost every car js manual and having the yellow comes on before the green you have time to put the car in gear


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

sideswiping...yikes


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


>


wham.. that's sudden


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Comin' thru~!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

A semi truck hangs off a bridge on Ind. 67 and the Muncie bypass Wednesday afternoon just outside Muncie, Ind


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

well, I guess they got the front to rear balance worked out


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Does everyone in Mexico wear a green shirt? All the people in the store and the driver and passenger in the car were all wearing green. Maybe this was filmed on St Patrick's Day? 



Massive Attack said:


> Comin' thru~!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

So... which pedal was the one that I was supposed to push?


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Heads up!

:40


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

mitcompressor said:


>


*David Attenborough voice* "Watch as the newly born Mazda is extruded from the factory..."


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll take two scoops of Rocky Road


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Bridge action.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stangy said:


> Bridge action.


Last week and it has its own thread too.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

Stangy said:


> Bridge action.


awesome.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh, snap


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Whacked Out






























> Man wearing only underwear crashes stolen RV into Washington house after hourlong police chase: cops
> Officers say a 33-year-old man wearing nothing but underwear plowed a stolen RV into a Granite Falls house Tuesday. The man fled on foot, ran into a house and began putting on women's clothes, witnesses say.





> A wild Washington police chase ended Tuesday when a nearly naked man driving a stolen motor home plowed into a house, ran inside and began changing into "girl clothes," police said.
> Police arrested the 33-year-old suspect — who was only wearing underwear when he crashed — after chasing him for an hour, Seattle's KOMO reported.
> The police pursuit started Tuesday evening in Everett. Police had been looking for a stolen RV all day, and got a tip that it might be in a Walmart parking lot.
> After slamming into the house, the driver tried to flee on foot, police said.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


Close brush with death...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

:17


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

We be stunt drivin'


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


>


Well at least now I know how strong those concrete dividers are. Jesus.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

Shmi said:


> Well at least now I know how strong those concrete dividers are. Jesus.


funnily enough that was also my first thought when i watched the video


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Probably posted previously... but freaky!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> A 70-year-old Connecticut man had a diabetic emergency as he pulled off at a high rate of speed at the Mobile station around Exit 25 near the Harrison and White Plains border. The man hit a second car, which toppled over a gas pump, sparking a fire that engulfed two other cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

geeze


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I just love the ones that even after they crash it seems like they are still spinning the wheels.

What's up with that?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Terandyne said:


> I just love the ones that even after they crash it seems like they are still spinning the wheels.
> 
> What's up with that?


They most likely think their foot in on the brake and are just pressing it with all their might trying to stop.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pickup struck by lightning


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

yikes


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

> Luis Figueroa, 33, led cops on a three-state manhunt.
> A three-state manhunt Friday for a maniac with a machete ended on the George Washington Bridge, authorities said.
> Three Port Authority cops were hospitalized after alleged kidnapper Luis Figueroa, 33, crashed through a roadblock set up for him on the Hudson River span around noon.
> “This guy was on a crime spree,” a law enforcement source said.
> ...


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Car: One

Fuddrucker's: Zero


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

They did.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Wheelstand said:


> yikes



Damn...you can see movement in the backseat just before the tanker crushes the car. RIP


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Outta control here


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Very sad.












> There were only 337 examples of the*Toyota 2000GT*built. Now there’s one less. At about 9:00 am this morning*in the*Gokayama area of Toyama Prefecture, the classic flagship car passed under a 100-foot beech. Unfortunately, that’s the exact moment the*tree came down.*


More here
http://JapaneseNostalgicCar.com/2014/06/08/news-toyota-2000gt-crushed-by-tree/#more-32888


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This should be a popular gif.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This should be a popular gif.


Both asking for it?
Is it ever legal to lane split?


----------



## Kamofy (Dec 13, 2009)

Flying car


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Both asking for it?
> Is it ever legal to lane split?


Legal in CA and much of the rest of the world. 

Asking for it? Why? Because he is riding a vehicle that doesn't take up much more space than a single person as compared to a vehicle that takes up the space of 10 people and is the cause of most traffic congestion? I hope the idiot who opened his door on purpose had his door damaged more than the rider.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> the idiot who opened his door on purpose


What is your source of this fact?

FWIW I've totally opened my door in stopped traffic to get something out of my trunk or check something on the outside of the car, not everything in the world is malicious.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> What is your source of this fact?
> 
> FWIW I've totally opened my door in stopped traffic to get something out of my trunk or check something on the outside of the car, not everything in the world is malicious.


It happens maliciously quite often, even in cali where its legal to lane split (I think the law is bike cannot be traveling more than 15mph faster than traffic) because drivers are unaware of the law or why its there. 

This case the guy appears to be getting out and is suprised to hit the biker. His head was narrowly missed.


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)

No, Biker is in the wrong here to me.
He takes a chance doing that the traffic is stopped and that means him as well
one rule for all road users, not sneaking through stationary traffic with impunity


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

renticular said:


> No, Biker is in the wrong here to me.
> He takes a chance doing that the traffic is stopped and that means him as well
> one rule for all road users, not sneaking through stationary traffic with impunity


This is from Russia. If lane splitting is legal in Russia, then the car driver is pretty much completely at fault. He should know he must check his mirrors before opening his door in traffic. Watch the video. You will see that he isn't sneaking through traffic. He revs his engine quite a bit to try to be sure the car driver's are aware of his presence. 


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0dc_1402189890


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Accident pic thread > bike vs car discussion thread.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Man...murderous intent












> A man who allegedly smashed a fuel tanker into a woman's bungalow and then set fire to the wreckage was arrested on suspicion of attempted murder yesterday.
> The woman, named locally as Christine Billington, escaped from the building in Wool, Dorset, without injury. The driver was later stopped by police who had used a helicopter to track him down.
> Disaster was only averted when a brave man leapt into the blazing cab and reversed the potential 'bomb' out of the partially collapsed home, just yards from a primary school full of children














> The suspected target saw the lorry coming and escaped unhurt as the driver sprinted off. A neighbour gave chase but was kicked in the groin when he tried to apprehend him.
> 
> 
> The man then leapt over a fence and across a nearby railway line. Three hours later police arrested him.
> ...





> Neighbour Malcolm Grant, 73, a retired furniture worker, took the victim in after the crash. He said: 'The lady saw the lorry driving towards the house. She ran out of the back of the house, jumped over the fence and into the road behind where she tried to knock of some doors.
> 'When she got to our house she was hysterical. She wasn't injured but was in a real state. She fell through the door and we kept her here while we called the police who arrived and took over. She was then picked up by her son. She was in shock and had thought she had lost everything.'


----------



## Kamofy (Dec 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


 No way that person survived. The first impact from rear crushed the car in half, then he got t-boned on the driver's side by the other semi?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Kamofy said:


> No way that person survived. The first impact from rear crushed the car in half, then he got t-boned on the driver's side by the other semi?


Thankfully the truck driver had that dash cam... to prove that the car came to a dead stop in a driving lane.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Remind me to be aware of nutso drivers the next time I fill up.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

No kidding

Scranton


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


I'm glad it wasn't a small car a or a biker smashing into the back of the stopped car. No one not-at-fault was injured, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I definitely want the "Leslie" experience










and here is the driver










73 years old


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Thankfully the truck driver had that dash cam... to prove that the car came to a dead stop in a driving lane.





stascom said:


> I'm glad it wasn't a small car a or a biker smashing into the back of the stopped car. No one not-at-fault was injured, as far as I can tell.


Seems to be the truck driver should be paying attention and maintaining a proper following distance to give himself enough time/distance to stop for a stopped vehicle in front of him. It isn't like the car pulled out in front of him from a side road. I think the truck driver does bear some responsibility for the crash.

New crash:


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Seems to be the truck driver should be paying attention and maintaining a proper following distance to give himself enough time/distance to stop for a stopped vehicle in front of him. It isn't like the car pulled out in front of him from a side road. I think the truck driver does bear some responsibility for the crash.


Looking at the video it seems like the small car missed the lane for the left turn and decided to suddenly stop in the fast lane. That happens a lot. I personally, if I miss a turn I keep on going until I can safely turn around but anyway, pretty bad accident eace:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

http://woodtv.com/2014/06/09/leonard-street-and-remembrance-road-crash/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/09/travel/southwest-jetblue-ground-collision/


----------



## Kamofy (Dec 13, 2009)

Semi ramps into air and explodes


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Kamofy said:


> Semi ramps into air and explodes


Holy hell. That thing got AIR!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

When you said "delivery right to your door"..... I didn't think you meant this:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/09/travel/southwest-jetblue-ground-collision/


Haha I work on the ramp at this airport... I was off yesterday when it happened though. The plane was being pushed off a awkward gate and it's a pain in the ass pushing the plane out of this gate. Supposed to be 2 wing marshalers but I'm betting one wasn't paying attention (obviously). I have pushed planes off this gate a handful of times, it's nerve racking!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Volk14 said:


> Looking at the video it seems like the small car missed the lane for the left turn and decided to suddenly stop in the fast lane. That happens a lot. I personally, if I miss a turn I keep on going until I can safely turn around but anyway, pretty bad accident eace:


Yep, dumb move on the car drivers part and he probably paid very dearly for that stupid maneuver. But when you hit another vehicle from behind, even if it is stopped on a highway, you are going to be at fault.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Paying too much attention to your phone to watch what is going on around you?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

cgj said:


> Yep, dumb move on the car drivers part and he probably paid very dearly for that stupid maneuver. But when you hit another vehicle from behind, even if it is stopped on a highway, you are going to be at fault.


Some jurisdictions automatically assign fault, some don't. But ones that do usually allow exceptions like this. The car was driving, then it wasn't. No hazards or any sort of warning. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> Some jurisdictions automatically assign fault, some don't. But ones that do usually allow exceptions like this. The car was driving, then it wasn't. No hazards or any sort of warning.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


That car was driving slow, then it wasn't (brake lights). The car was not driving safely, but a basic rule of the road is to leave enough room in front of you to stop in an emergency.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

cgj said:


> but a basic rule of the road is to leave enough room in front of you to stop in an emergency.


Another basic rule of the road is don't stop in the passing lane of a highway if you want to keep living.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bartnik said:


> Another basic rule of the road is don't stop in the passing lane of a highway if you want to keep living.


In theory yes. But cars can break down in many ways bringing them to a rapid stop. You need to watch what is going on in front of you and be prepared for those sudden stops.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

around and around we go... Where we stop... nobody know


----------



## Kamofy (Dec 13, 2009)

Street race end in deadly crash


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cockfighting. Now with cars I guess.










The video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZ-x2HWLx0


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


>


In Dubai you can't blame it on the women driver


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

oh crap


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Cockfighting. Now with cars I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


I blame van. 

However, the car would have easily avoided it if it was moving so fast, and was paying attention to the turn signals.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

It's a two-fer in Peoria


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

im sorry for this one...


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Stangy said:


> im sorry for this one...


I'm pretty each of those has a meat pancake.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Cockfighting. Now with cars I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in the hell?! :screwy:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

oh, hey..


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kasbah said:


> oh, hey..


....and beyond!


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

mcbanagon said:


> ....and beyond!


icwudt


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Teen girl texting.... what else do you need to know?


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Is LeRoy home?


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Honey... I'm home~!












> An 85-year-old woman crashed her car into a Redding home's garage late this morning, police said.
> 
> Shortly before noon, Caroline Hall was driving her Toyota Camry down Howard Drive when she came to the cross of Sunglow Drive and accelerated through the intersection, said Redding Police officer Rob Peterson.
> 
> Hall drove over two lawns on Sunglow before crashing into the garage of the home owned by John Davis, Peterson said.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Teen actually flew over the pool to hit the house














> This 16 year old lost control of his Dad’s SN-95 Saleen Mustang and found himself soaring over a pool and into the living room of a neighbor. No one but him was hurt thankfully.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

> Mark Divittorio said, “It was fortuitous that they didn’t actually land on me. I was kayaking right there moments before they plunged off the cliff.”














> YBURZ, Calif. — A kayaker was being credited with helping to save a family of five after their SUV had veered off a road and ended up in a Northern California river.
> 
> The family was driving along Highway 50 near the Sierra Nevada community of Kyburz Thursday afternoon when their SUV veered off the road, hit a concrete mile marker, a large tree, a boulder and then went into the American River, Sacramento television station KCRA-TV ( ) reported. http://nbcnews.to/12ykU9j
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Off duty cop save man


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Major accident on the George Washington Bridge today involved two trucks. Left the upper level closed for 10 hours. 

I'm guessing this was the 1 fatality


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Off duty cop save man





look at him hustle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Brimjolt said:


> look at him hustle.


This is probobly the funniest post i head read in a while...thank you sir. Snoops face is top notch. Good day.:thumbup:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

and he walked away... literally.

Abandons car after crash in big D


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stangy said:


>


Do you not know how to read? *TRAFFIC ACCIDENTS. Not toy planes. * :screwy:


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


I htink the driver of that car won't make that mistake again...


Because he was obliterated.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Süsser Tod said:


> I htink the driver of that car won't make that mistake again...
> 
> 
> Because he was obliterated.


Crazy... Audi limo driver... lack of sleep



> Wu Ping, vice-president of Zhejiang University, died in a car accident on Thursday morning that may have been caused by fatigue.
> 
> Wu, 57, was driving on a highway in Hangzhou, capital city of Zhejiang province, at 6 am. He was changing lanes to exit the highway when the accident happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Do you not know how to read? *TRAFFIC ACCIDENTS. Not toy planes. * :screwy:


More to the point "WACKY" TRAFFIC ACCIDENTS.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess he didn't jump high enough


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> I guess he didn't jump high enough


:beer:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the slo mo inescapable movement towards falling over with a thud


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Well that didn't play out as expected.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Drop a container on an Audi

Certainly got whacked... but passengers lived.












> According to Nandu.com (via Shanghaiist) both passengers in this Audi S5 escaped with non-life-threatening injuries after a shipping container fell on it, crushing the car like the proverbial pancake near Quanzhou, China.
> 
> The container fell across the entire passenger compartment, literally flattening the roof to the point where it's hard to tell that the car ever had one.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another popular "accident" gif


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

It's a bank, man. The drive thru window is to the right.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

I want my money~!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> I want my money~!


Drive-thru ATM!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

"and don't forget the sprinkles on top"


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Storrow drive in Boston...nice job bro


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

gee.












> A California man has been arrested after he crashed into a traffic pole, knocked a red-light camera into the back of his truck and drove away from the scene, police said.
> 
> Manuel Montano Herrera, 19, was taken into custody Saturday afternoon, hours after the hit-and-run crash, Marysville Police Admin. Sgt. Chris Sachs said.
> 
> ...





> Herrera reportedly pulled over two miles from the crash site, in the Edgewater area, to adjust the camera in the back of his truck before hauling it away again. A witness was able to take a photo of Herrera when he pulled over, Sachs said. The witness asked to remain anonymous, but police credit him with the arrest.
> 
> Officers said they found Herrera at a friend's house trying to get rid of the camera. He was booked into Yuba County Jail for a hit and run traffic collision and grand theft, Sachs said. Herrerra told police he was running late for work, so he drove away from the crash scene.
> 
> Police were able to recover the red-light camera after Herrera's arrested. It is at a city maintenance yard waiting to be fixed. Police said the damage will cost the city a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

and they both walked away


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> "and don't forget the sprinkles on top"


Well, now it's air conditioned.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Payback... It's a beach.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll take a grande latte with a Prozac chaser


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

> Witnesses took a photo of a suspect accused of crashing into a traffic pole, causing the red-light camera to fall into his truck and driving away from the scene.


Do the world a favor and this is what happens


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Terandyne said:


> Well that didn't play out as expected.


Did they get his tires?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


yeesh, that's the stuff of nightmares right there.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

irony































Problem?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


That is soooo wrong. I laughed...but it's soooo wrong. :laugh:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Southern Jetta said:


> That is soooo wrong. I laughed...but it's soooo wrong. :laugh:


sooo is the kid alive or what


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

"I'm gonna kill everybody~!"



> harles Patrick O’Bryan is charged with intentionally driving his 1987 Ford pick-up truck through a Panama City Beach Waffle House, reports the Panama City News Herald.
> According to the Panama City Beach police, O'Bryan tried to run over his wife, a Waffle House waitress, and ended up smashing into the restaurant — which happened to be right across the road from the Panama City Beach Police Department.
> 
> O'Bryan first called the Waffle House to speak to his wife. But when he was told he was not allowed to speak to her, he told an employee* he was coming to run his truck through the building to kill everybody*, according to a Panama City Beach police news release.
> -


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> yeesh, that's the stuff of nightmares right there.


No kidding. That is hard to watch.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

McBanagon said:


>


lol took me a minute


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

is that a padlock of some sort, on his fuel door? 



Buckaroo banzai said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Gage.jpg
> 
> 
> Southern Jetta said:
> ...


I only made the joke because it looked like the kid was just banged up.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Common sense says dont stand in the middle of a highway after getting into a minor fender bender. PULL OFF


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Stangy said:


> Common sense says dont stand in the middle of a highway after getting into a minor fender bender. PULL OFF


IIRC, that dude was pretty lucky... came away with little injury.


----------



## Still Lost (Jul 22, 2002)

Stangy said:


> Common sense says dont stand in the middle of a highway after getting into a minor fender bender. PULL OFF


was there someone standing behind the minivan that got hit? looks like they either jumped into the back or got cut off at the knees...either way that whole video is rough


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Still Lost said:


> was there someone standing behind the minivan that got hit? looks like they either jumped into the back or got cut off at the knees...either way that whole video is rough


Guy jumped into the back of his car before getting his knees lopped off!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

OK, so it's train related... but holy crap!


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

driver swerves to miss a crash... hits wall


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Stunt drivin' in Kansas


At some point, all the camcorders are going to be going at once so we'll see the view from inside the Jeep as he crashes and the few from inside the F350 as doofus flies over him.

Fantastic timing on this one



> Topeka, KS (WIBW) — A Manhattan, Kansas man was taken to the hospital after his SUV was launched into the air after striking a trailer parked on the shoulder of I-70 in Riley Co. on Tuesday.
> 
> According to the Kansas Highway Patrol, Greg Harris was taken to a nearby hospital. No one was in the 2006 Ford F350 attached to the trailer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

inattentive or sleepy driver drifts out of lane and onto shoulder. ^

This is one reason that I'm loathe to ever have to be stopped on the shoulder. Too many drunks, sleepyheads to come over and tap your a$$


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Richard Directo said:


> inattentive or sleepy driver drifts out of lane and onto shoulder. ^
> 
> This is one reason that I'm loathe to ever have to be stopped on the shoulder. Too many drunks, sleepyheads to come over and tap your a$$


Likely if the road had wakeup strips that wouldn't have happened.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

He almost did a barrel roll too. :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>



*stunt jump failed!*


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)

jreed1337 said:


> *stunt jump failed!*


thats pretty gnarly, notice the girl fly out of the window.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

corradoswapT said:


> thats pretty gnarly, notice the girl fly out of the window.


The Kansas Highway patrol better go back and check then. No mention of a second person in any of the news stories.

http://fox2now.com/2014/06/18/startling-kansas-car-wreck-captured-on-video-2/

http://www.wibw.com/home/headlines/Stunning-Car-Wreck-On-I-70-Captured-On-Video-263493881.html


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> The Kansas Highway patrol better go back and check then. No mention of a second person in any of the news stories.
> 
> http://fox2now.com/2014/06/18/startling-kansas-car-wreck-captured-on-video-2/
> 
> http://www.wibw.com/home/headlines/Stunning-Car-Wreck-On-I-70-Captured-On-Video-263493881.html


Didn't look like a person, looked more like crap flying out of the window/hatch.

Either way, 1:1,000,000 shot... 

- Lose concentration at the right moment
- Drift at the right angle and rate
- Truck had trailer
- Trailer was an equipment trailer with ramps
- Ramps were lowered
- Jeep hit ramps nearly straight on

Like wow...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Preppy said:


> Didn't look like a person, looked more like crap flying out of the window/hatch.
> 
> Either way, 1:1,000,000 shot...
> 
> ...


Seems too good to be true like it was staged or was a deliberate suicidal thing. What're the chances that everything really was coincidentally lined up at that point in time?:screwy:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

gti_matt said:


> Seems too good to be true like it was staged or was a deliberate suicidal thing. What're the chances that everything really was coincidentally lined up at that point in time?:screwy:


according to the backstory on jalopnik, somebody called in to report him as a drunk driver earlier.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

gti_matt said:


> Seems too good to be true like it was staged or was a deliberate suicidal thing. What're the chances that everything really was coincidentally lined up at that point in time?:screwy:


Lot of comments on the web about staged. Pretty much discounted from what I've seen



> According to a KHP spokesman, they are looking at suspected impairment and the investigation may take more than a day or two.
> 
> The vehicle in question had been called in for erratic driving.


You can never tell what was in the mind of a driver as to deliberate.... but it'd be awfully to actually create this scenario ahead of time


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

gti_matt said:


> Seems too good to be true like it was staged or was a deliberate suicidal thing. What're the chances that everything really was coincidentally lined up at that point in time?:screwy:


There's 3 million car wrecks a year in America alone, you really think it's impossible for this to happen on accident? If it's a drunk, they probably were impaired enough to not know how to judge distance and perhaps their brain saw the truck in front of them and just instinctively lined up with the truck, the same way you would normally line up with traffic in front of you. This truck just didn't happen to be traffic, it was stopped.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

AZGolf said:


> There's 3 million car wrecks a year in America alone, you really think it's impossible for this to happen on accident? If it's a drunk, they probably were impaired enough to not know how to judge distance and perhaps their brain saw the truck in front of them and just instinctively lined up with the truck, the same way you would normally line up with traffic in front of you. *This truck just didn't happen to be traffic, it was stopped*.



yep. talk about timing



> A Jeep Cherokee hit a parked truck with a trailer on the side of I-70. *The truck had just been red tagged, meaning disabled vehicle*.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

AZGolf said:


> There's 3 million car wrecks a year in America alone, you really think it's impossible for this to happen on accident?


Nowhere did I say it was impossible. I inferred it's highly unlikely.

Fairly empty roadway, in the middle of nowhere, and it was as if the guy didn't just drift over there...was more like he *aimed* at it. After all he didn't go up just one ramp and flip over...he pretty much hit both ramps with left and right tires (or came very close to doing so). That's why I said "what are the chances...". But I never said impossible.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

AZGolf said:


> There's 3 million car wrecks a year in America alone, you really think it's impossible for this to happen on accident? If it's a drunk, they probably were impaired enough to not know how to judge distance and perhaps their brain saw the truck in front of them and just instinctively lined up with the truck, the same way you would normally line up with traffic in front of you. This truck just didn't happen to be traffic, it was stopped.


I remember being told when I first started driving that if you suspect a driver behind you is drunk to never pull over to the side of the road to let them pass. Apparently drunk drivers have object fixation and they will line their vehicle up with your taillights but not notice your change in speed.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

jzobie said:


> I remember being told when I first started driving that if you suspect a driver behind you is drunk to never pull over to the side of the road to let them pass.* Apparently drunk drivers have object fixation and they will line their vehicle up with your taillights* but not notice your change in speed.



This... repeated over and over just clobbers anyone on the shoulder. I often wondered why so many nutjobs behind the wheel would be coming over into the shoulder to hit you


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> MARION COUNTY, Ore. (KOIN 6) – A man booked into jail for driving while intoxicated narrowly escaped death over the weekend after colliding with a passing train south of Salem.
> 
> Marion County deputies say Kyle Randall, 24, is believed to have been driving east on Wintell Road around 5 a.m. Saturday when he ignored a stop sign and hit the train.
> 
> ...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, snap. Double Tap


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

and.......hits a cop


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


>


Rob Ford's illegitimate kid?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Speaking of being on the shoulder.

Yikes.

"I think I'll go talk to the driver of that semi"..... yep... with a baseball bat.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

wow ^


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I bet that felt nice.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

core5 said:


> I bet that felt nice.


people on the track need to stop throwing bikes at each other.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


> Speaking of being on the shoulder.
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> "I think I'll go talk to the driver of that semi"..... yep... with a baseball bat.


Good Lord, that is a dangerous job


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Roger Williams Park in Providence. Funny that the hood is completely undamaged...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

No, I don't know anything about this one....


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

hope this isn't a re-post, my employer blocks 60% of this thread, but worth a share:

*Deer crashes through semi truck cab on I-5 in Tacoma*










http://www.katu.com/news/local/Deer-crashes-through-semi-truck-cab-on-I-5-in-Tacoma-262416801.html


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

EdRacer71 said:


> No, I don't know anything about this one....


How pick-ups are born.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

EdRacer71 said:


> No, I don't know anything about this one....



Is it strange that this was the first thing that popped into my head?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Troike said:


> http://www.katu.com/news/local/Deer-crashes-through-semi-truck-cab-on-I-5-in-Tacoma-262416801.html


looking through the pictures in the article - does every deer **** when it gets hit? seems like every time someone hits a deer and posts pictures, **** can be found somewhere.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

TopDown_ said:


>



At least the officer didn't actually get hit cause he was on the right-hand side of the vehicle, I thought it was going to end like this (or worse),...

(Towards the end at the 1:35 mark)





At least his car took the brunt of it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

EDIT: This was from Russia. Video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9toRZK0OEVg


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Uh, the two doods who run out from the right side of the frame, combined, look like a gorilla.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Uh, the two doods who run out from the right side of the frame, combined, look like a gorilla.


lol, i thought the EXACT same thing initially. :laugh:


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> Speaking of being on the shoulder.
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> "I think I'll go talk to the driver of that semi"..... yep... with a baseball bat.


Every time they pull me over :laugh: they come up on the right. It's the only way I would too.

Usually, if there is an off ramp or side road, I will drive the extra 1/2 mile and pull off. Hoepfully, Officer Friendly will appreciate the gesture and let me off.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Horse poop... delivered right to your yard.

For da roses.










Two tons of it


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Car chase (well, truck chase) through public golf course....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cort?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Runaway vehicle trailer



> A runaway trailer laden with steel beams today crashed into the factory where the Beano and Dandy annuals are produced, leaving a trail of damage.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Bosley said:


> Car chase (well, truck chase) through public golf course....



Fargo looks nicer than I expected.


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Oof


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> wow ^


A little to far back but here is the aftermath


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The Marty Show said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Happened locally. Saw this on the news this evening. The rider got up and walked away uninjured. No helmet. Real lucky if you ask me.


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

The Marty Show said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Totally doing the embarrassed "I didn't just get thrown off my bike" walk. :laugh:


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Talk about a front row seat to a wreck. ^


Below:

This seems to resemble a couple dreams of mine over the years.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Whoa...~!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


> Horse poop... delivered right to your yard.
> 
> For da roses.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

sweatyworker said:


>


Man.... that was some sequence of moves


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Real close


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

Golf course chase definitely needs some Yakkity Sax :laugh:


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

125 mph into concrete wall. 5 dead.


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)

Actually it was around 150 km/h.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

surefooted said:


> 125 mph into concrete wall. 5 dead.


He ran out of road. Rough translation :



> accident took the death of five young lives. Audi A3 with high speed.* At one point, the driver noticed that no more asphalt because the road was closed due to construction work.*
> 
> He tried to stop the car, which is confirmed by traces of braking 80 meters long. The car went off the road, hit a concrete wall and overturned.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Stangy said:


> Common sense says dont stand in the middle of a highway after getting into a minor fender bender. PULL OFF


almost looks like choreography


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> almost looks like choreography


I haven't seen this video in a while. I totally forgot about the other guy who was standing behind the car that got hit who managed to jump in the car before impact.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Good thing it wasn't a convertible.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

hoo boy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

just had to post this


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Looks like he'll need some


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Rav_VW said:


> Good thing it wasn't a convertible.


That should buff out  The hood looked almost perfect 

I wonder why he lost it? it wasn't like he was going wide and had to cut his line short.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

82Turbo930 said:


> That should buff out  The hood looked almost perfect
> 
> I wonder why he lost it? it wasn't like he was going wide and had to cut his line short.


My bet is he stomped on it trying to break traction and get a little sideways....and made a serious miscalculation in his ability to control such a manuever.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Richard Directo said:


> hoo boy


I would love to see the ass kicking the guy in the Ford gets after the video cuts off.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Fully restored 1930 Model A Coupe stolen while owner leaves it to get something to eat. Crashed and destroyed into an Oregon river by this a$$wipe.





















> PRINEVILLE, Ore. — A man stole a fully-restored 1930 Ford Model A coupe Sunday and crashed it into an Oregon river, police said.
> 
> A 79-year-old man took his car to church Sunday to show it off, authorities said. But when he left it to get something to eat, sheriff's deputies said it was stolen and crashed into the Crooked River, south of Prineville, Ore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Wow, that's been a tough 34 years.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Preppy said:


> Wow, that's been a tough 34 years.


I had to check and see where Prineville, Oregon is and sure enough - it's in the same valley as Bend. I visited Bend a few summers ago and thought it was beautiful but there's a lot of drug activity there. I later found out it's like the drug capitol of the region. It just seems so odd; the one side of Bend is all the touristy stuff and outdoor activities, but the other side is that it's a big enough town to get money, and rural enough area to buy/sell/manufacture drugs without anyone noticing or doing anything about it.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

damn... talk about something unexpected in your lane












> At approximately 3:30 PM DPS Highway Patrol Troopers were called to a crash on the Dallas North Tollway southbound at Frankford Road. A triple axel truck with a drilling rig mounted on its bed was traveling south in the center lane. The truck had a tire blowout and was pulled to the left lane. The drilling rig arm on the back of the truck then shifted and was hanging over the northbound lanes of the Dallas North Tollway . A pickup traveling north in the left lane of the Dallas North Tollway then struck the drilling arm killing the driver. The driver of the drilling rig was not injured.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Drunk truck driver


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Buckaroo banzai said:


>


Fully restored... damn


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

First 30 seconds... crunch


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Wow, that's been a tough 34 years.


Hopefully that picture was before the old man kicked that loser of a face deep into his skull!


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> First 30 seconds... crunch


Looks like he hit the brakes on that overpass; probably would have been fine if he just let it coast until it reached dry pavement. I saw a lot of that here in Austin in the ice storms this past winter.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

McBanagon said:


>


Wow, what kind of idiots stand in the middle of a highway to exchange insurance details? The second guy is incredibly unlucky. He's only concerned what happens to the other guy and then gets hit by that Skoda right as he starts to turn his head towards the traffic flow.



Richard Directo said:


>


I bet the camera car's driver was praying for God that the car doesn't lose its straight line when the left half was off the road on the snow. Idiots, both of them.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

who stands in the middle of a highway. what an idiot.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

the craziest thing is, BOTH shoes stayed ON!!!!!!!





Buckaroo banzai said:


> almost looks like choreography


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

his shoes fell offf when he hit the ground. one can be seen going under the car he lands next too. just glad that hhe hit his face on his leg or that could have been gory


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Flips car and poses for selfie


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

^Not a single **** was given.:laugh:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

...wait for it.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

damn


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Not wacky... just damned lucky. I've driven past the site of this 4 times now, looking at the skid marks and such. Drunk teenagers racing on a Wednesday morning. :facepalm: But they essentially walked away, with only bumps, bruises, and a broken arm.










http://southeastspokane.kxly.com/news/news/132481-teens-extricated-vehicle-after-early-morning-crash

_"Even seasoned emergency workers looked at what was left of their vehicle and wondered how both teens survived relatively unscathed."_


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## ph4n70m (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

ph4n70m said:


>


Clearly the R8 was at fault here but that Mercedes had ZERO reaction to the R8s blinker or changing lanes, he didnt even touch the brakes until after the R8 hit him and bounced off. I'll easily assume the guy in the Mercedes was just not paying attention.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ph4n70m said:


>


I hope the police use this video to take down each and every one of these idiots for racing on public highways. :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I hope the police use this video to take down each and every one of these idiots for racing on public highways. :screwy:


UPDATE: They arrested the R8 driver and charged him for reckless driving. 
http://jalopnik.com/5821614/bullrun-rally-driver-arrested-after-five-car-crash-including-ice-t


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

yikes

they wound up in the hospital with multiple fractures but survived


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Is that what the news of the future is going to be? Lol.


----------



## ValValline (Jan 23, 2007)

Gavin Calistros said:


>




'You've got mail!"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Um........


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

ph4n70m said:


>


I like how the head rest roll bars are popped up in the youtube still.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


I guess this is just another way of going "postal"


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Son said:


>



Future Cam! (check the date)


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

^ I hate when a car kills my boner like that.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

just put it right in the waiting room






























> The California Highway Patrol is investigating and say it looks like the driver of a white, Chevy truck ran a red light and hit the tow truck, sending it into the building.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Gavin Calistros said:


>


you got mail!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

seems like trees are everywhere


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Powderkeg said:


> just put it right in the waiting room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extra points for relevance of broken down mk4.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

^^^^^^^

MUST be Brazil, probably São Paulo, those bike riders are INSANE!!!!! Thousands of them around, ruling the streets (or so they think). Whenever a rider feels a driver made a mistake or do them "wrong" they gang up, within seconds there are like 10 or 20 around and they will do unpleasant things.

Many many dead riders daily, well, this one experiences instant karma I guess......


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Yes, it's Sao Paulo.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

This could use a caption


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

shawshank redemption said:


> Clearly the R8 was at fault here but that Mercedes had ZERO reaction to the R8s blinker or changing lanes, he didnt even touch the brakes until after the R8 hit him and bounced off. I'll easily assume the guy in the Mercedes was just not paying attention.


I think Ice-T was driving that Mercedes.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

wham


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


baaahahaha, that's awesome. this knuckle head i used to ride with did that once to a car that cut him off and busted off his mirror. sadly he didn't eat **** like this guy did.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Prolly not an accident. Looks like he did it on purpose


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Terandyne said:


> wham


Why was that cop driving so slowly in the HOV lane?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> Why was that cop driving so slowly in the HOV lane?


I'd probably be driving slowly if I looked in my side or rear mirrors and saw what was about to drift over and smack the barrier.

Makes sense to me.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Roberto Dimento said:


> This could use a caption



Well, ****.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry but if that was me in the Nissan or whatever that plain silver cars was who got whacked, I'd lawyer up and being given some serious $ from these morons. I get what the run is about and it always looks like something that would be fun but to do those kinds of speeds around normal traffic is just dumb. Save it for the clear spots so you don't potentially harm anyone else but your own self.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Man... that is some impact












> DENVER, Iowa – Two semis collided head on at the intersection of Iowa Highway 3 and U.S. Highway 63 shortly before 8 a.m. Friday.
> 
> Three people were injured and transported to Allen Hospital in Waterloo. They were identified as:
> 
> ...


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Really nasty


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

here is another reason I can't stand being around trucks. 


Yesterday in the PNW. Interstate 5. Closed the highway completely for awhile


----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## mito22 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy4dOKHTbZM


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> Man in stolen RV leads police on wild chase before crashing into houses and stripping to his underwear
> 
> James Johns, 33, has been arrested in Snohomish County, Washington, after leading police on a wild police chase
> 
> ...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

whoa.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

yikes


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Three consecutive days this week:
















That last one looked like a hard hit.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The second video: what caused the fire? Smashed-up reefer?

Is the overpass usable after that? I'd figure they'd at least need a structural engineer to inspect it before another train could cross.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

redshift said:


> The second video: what caused the fire? Smashed-up reefer?
> 
> Is the overpass usable after that? I'd figure they'd at least need a structural engineer to inspect it before another train could cross.


I think that overpass has a steel beam in front of it to protect it, unless I'm thinking of another one.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

core5 said:


> I think that overpass has a steel beam in front of it to protect it, unless I'm thinking of another one.


I'd be less worried about the impact and more worried that there was a fairly hot fire underneath it for a half hour.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Chmeeee said:


> That last one looked like a hard hit.


In the right-side foreground it appears there is a sign showing that the speed limit is 25mph. I think it's safe to say both cars were doing over 25. That crash appeared to be a pretty good re-enactment of the IIHS 40mph offset frontal collision.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

Preppy said:


>





pffff! crazy.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/washington-state-ambulance-driver-falls-asleep-slams-into-motorist/

ambulance driver who worked straight thru a 24 hour shift falls asleep at the 24th hour and crashes


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/washington-state-ambulance-driver-falls-asleep-slams-into-motorist/
> 
> ambulance driver who worked straight thru a 24 hour shift falls asleep at the 24th hour and crashes


The guy he hit is named Jeff Johnson...


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

AZGolf said:


> In the right-side foreground it appears there is a sign showing that the speed limit is 25mph. I think it's safe to say both cars were doing over 25. That crash appeared to be a pretty good re-enactment of the IIHS 40mph offset frontal collision.


all could have been avoided if the other oncoming car would have had their eyes open and on the road to see the curb there.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.capecentralhigh.com/cape-photos/people/sharon-woods-hopkins-killerwatt/

props to Ken Steinhoff, photographer

linkage is noted above


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Wow!!


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Wow indeed!! Is there a backstory?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Pinstripe said:


> Wow indeed!! Is there a backstory?


http://ktla.com/2014/07/04/tesla-cr...lits-in-half-in-weho-multiple-people-injured/


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Ridiculous


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ LOL @ towing company's name.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> ^^^ LOL @ towing company's name.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> yikes



whoa


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


> damn


it's dangerous out there


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

4 car pileup caused by person stopping for ducks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Traffic circle/rotary/roundabout. How do those work?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Traffic rotary. How do those work?


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

McBanagon said:


>


what in the actual f***?! how the hell does that thing work lol:screwy:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

dub_life91 said:


> what in the actual f***?! how the hell does that thing work lol:screwy:


https://www.google.hu/maps/place/Ea...2!3m1!1s0x89e6e8b796269a21:0xaaa9136e9f92aeb0


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dub_life91 said:


> what in the actual f***?! how the hell does that thing work lol:screwy:


There's only three apex, how hard can it be?


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

ph4n70m said:


>


Lawsuit


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

TaaT said:


> https://www.google.hu/maps/place/Ea...2!3m1!1s0x89e6e8b796269a21:0xaaa9136e9f92aeb0





McBanagon said:


> There's only three apex, how hard can it be?


ok seeing the traffic lines it makes a little more sense.

oh I'm sure it could be very hard lol


----------



## wdegroot (Oct 27, 2001)

dub_life91 said:


> ok seeing the traffic lines it makes a little more sense.
> 
> oh I'm sure it could be very hard lol


Still no comprende. Or rather, si comprende, it's just egregiously retarded.

That spot must, on average, have a sideswipe or t-bone accident every 45 minutes at least.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Good grief, am I the only one who gets the joke? There's a ROTOR in the middle of the turn. It is not there in real life. If it has to be explained, it is no longer funny.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

AZGolf said:


> Good grief, am I the only one who gets the joke? There's a ROTOR in the middle of the turn. It is not there in real life. If it has to be explained, it is no longer funny.


nope... you weren't the only one.

I just figured someone was yanking our wankel


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> 4 car pileup caused by *idiots riding too close to the car in front of them and getting what they deserve.*.


FTFY..


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> Good grief, am I the only one who gets the joke? There's a ROTOR in the middle of the turn. It is not there in real life. If it has to be explained, it is no longer funny.


I was wondering if anyone was going to get it. Chances weren't looking good.


----------



## wdegroot (Oct 27, 2001)

Rotary with rotary in middle would, indeed, be very cool. Unclear why Captain Obvious' (plural) has need to involve themselves with this great thought processing. Mayhaps they are social incapable? Or inept, in general?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

wdegroot said:


> Rotary with rotary in middle would, indeed, be very cool. Unclear why Captain Obvious' (plural) has need to involve themselves with this great thought processing. Mayhaps they are social incapable? Or inept, in general?


----------



## wdegroot (Oct 27, 2001)

Yes. You are righteous thinker. Though my mustache is better, thank god.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> I was wondering if anyone was going to get it. Chances weren't looking good.





wdegroot said:


> Rotary with rotary in middle would, indeed, be very cool. Unclear why Captain Obvious' (plural) has need to involve themselves with this great thought processing. Mayhaps they are social incapable? Or inept, in general?


it just wasn't that funny.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

82Turbo930 said:


> Lawsuit


Rightfully so. ****ing ****heads.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

dub_life91 said:


> it just wasn't that funny.


Yup.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Turns out that the Maine State Trooper responding to this moose/car accident also hit a moose of his own!

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma.../story.html?p1=Topopage:Test_B:sub_headline_5


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

oh... hey. Autozone.

You gotta couple jacks in there? Something that has good height ability.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That is this:






I have heard reports that the guy died, but I can't confirm it.

EDIT: not dead.
http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/awning.asp


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

spockcat said:


> 4 car pileup caused by person stopping for ducks.




Awwww !!!  so cute!


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> That is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that has been posted at least 3 times in this thread. And it is from 2008.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^

good job lady. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Wonder if a little excessive celebration was a factor?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Parking?

I'll take the Valet parking. Gotta let the professionals handle this.

Wouldn't want anything to happen to the car


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Viking said:


> Pretty sure that has been posted at least 3 times in this thread. And it is from 2008.


Looks like that vid was posted in relation to the picture above (as back story) - not as new info.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

:11


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

10 car pile up on I95


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

The red car tried to dive into the left lane at the wrong time!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

2.0T_Convert said:


> The red car tried to dive into the left lane at the wrong time!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Hi....uh.... Mom?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

"lemme just take a step back here"


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>




Wow- amazing the driver was uninjured.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> Woman plows through a Twin Falls, Idaho gas station hitting a car injuring a woman and knocking over a gas pump. On June 14, 2014 according to police the woman driving was adjusting her groceries while pulling out of the parking lot onto the street when her door flew open. She panicked and hit the gas instead of the break. The woman thrown to the ground was taken to the hospital with minor injuries. No one else was hurt


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

"Chastity" mows him down


----------



## Provocyclist (Dec 16, 2004)

This reminds me of calf roping and steer wrestling. The truck is the little calf and it finally gives up and tips over. :laugh:


TaaT said:


>


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

That is some serious beam.

-GP


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

So the entire rear section of wheels is just strapped to the beam without any other driver control? 
Jeezers. That seems like they are asking for a major issue.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> So the entire rear section of wheels is just strapped to the beam without any other driver control?
> Jeezers. That seems like they are asking for a major issue.


That is the standard way to move the beams, with a detached trailer dolly. Typically no problem with this method, but in this case it looks as though the dolly shifted slightly, making it "crab walk" and thus not track straight with the tractor. The driver of the tractor thought he was correctly in the lane, but the dolly wasn't. You can see the driver brake BEFORE the dolly hits, so obviously he looked in his mirror (seconds too late) and went "oh crap" :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ferrari test drive. Skip to 3:25 for crash.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

^ Ferrari Test drive.."Yeah I don't think i want to buy this one...maybe i'll keep looking and come back when i have more time"


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Ferrari test drive. Skip to 3:25 for crash.


Driver was an idiot....


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

tngdesi said:


> Driver was an idiot....


He had mad drifting style... and clearly little education in basic newtonian theory.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


If it wasn't for the japanese writing, I would've thought that it was the NorthWest.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Nuts.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


So he was mad that cars were using the road at the same time as them and was almost hit? :facepalm:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

palakaman said:


> So he was mad that cars were using the road at the same time as them and was almost hit? :facepalm:


I don't think that was angry hands on the head gesture... i think it was OMFG WTF BBQ hands on the head gesture.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Preppy said:


> I don't think that was angry hands on the head gesture... i think it was OMFG WTF BBQ hands on the head gesture.


i think its a "well i just ruined my new pants" hands on head gesture. :laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Preppy said:


> I don't think that was angry hands on the head gesture... i think it was OMFG WTF BBQ hands on the head gesture.


I think he did that because the oncoming car came into the opposing travel lane to go around those bicyclists. Almost sent a whole bunch of body parts up in the air.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Those idiots are just lucky to still be alive. :thumbdown:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

We're having all sorts of fun over here in the Northwest today.

I-90



















and... just to make it interesting... 20 vehicle pileup including 6 semis.

Fantastic.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Damn, beat me to it with that one.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

^ Washington State.

Still a mess


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Boston yesterday:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> Boston yesterday:


Ha. Back story



> In what will go down in the record books as one of the most Boston of truck crashes ever, a driver from Georgia who reports getting discombobulated by a GPS that put him on Storrow Drive somehow wound up near the top of Beacon Hill from which he rolled down Walnut Street and then was unable to stop as his 18-wheeler plowed across Beacon and down some stairs onto the Common, around 11:50 a.m.


Incidents like this always remind me

of the song "Give Me Forty Acres (And I'll Turn This Rig Around)


"He was headed into Boston
In a big long diesel truck
It was his first trip to Boston
He was havin' lots of luck .."


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

More Backstory:

http://bpdnews.com/news/2014/7/17/major-tragedy-averted-thanks-to-quick-acting-boston-police-officer



> Some have already taken to calling it a mid-summer miracle but, regardless of what you call it, Boston Police Officer Clifton Singletary simply says he’s grateful that he was in the right place at the right time earlier today (Thursday, July 17, 2014) in the area of the Boston Common. Singletary was in the process of helping the operator of a wayward 60-foot flatbed truck navigate its way off of Beacon Hill when, according to Singletary, someone in the truck yelled to him that the truck had lost its brakes. As the truck began to slowly roll out of control down Walnut Street, Singletary sensing danger ahead, immediately sped ahead to the intersection of Walnut and Beacon Streets where he sprung from his motorcycle, stopped traffic and began shouting at pedestrians to clear the area. With the traffic stopped, Singletary watched as the sixty foot flatbed truck sailed hauntingly through the intersection before running aground and coming to a crashing halt on Boston Common. Of the vehicles stopped at the intersection, Singletary noticed a Trolley Tour bus filled with small children. After looking up at the bus, Singletary said to himself, “God was with us today. It’s a miracle that nobody got hurt.”


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, that's great. He probably saved a life or two. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


> ^ Washington State.
> 
> Still a mess


Yep... Central Washington is on a meltdown burn down.


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

Drove past this one Thursday on I-30. Shutdown the Westbound side around Texarkana.

http://txktoday.com/news/major-accident-closes-30-w-nash/


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Uhhh ya, just leave the evidence right next to the scene of the crime.


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

The guy driving the pick up is the epitome of "no f**ks given"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> More Backstory:
> 
> http://bpdnews.com/news/2014/7/17/major-tragedy-averted-thanks-to-quick-acting-boston-police-officer


not really sure how a trucks just losses his brakes, he had to have over heated them and not using the jake brake. Loosing pressure in the lines below a certain point would cause the emergency brakes to come on automatically.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


I like the fact that you can clearly see the black model car fall to the ground after the collision - then kitt emerge from the explosion.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

Preppy said:


> I like the fact that you can clearly see the black model car fall to the ground after the collision - then kitt emerge from the explosion.


That means that KARR was the winner! It's just the media that didnt' want us to know!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Clearly the best way ever invented to crush a car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

That's got to suck!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Texting


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

spockcat said:


> That's got to suck!


that's Sebastien Buemi's Toro Rosso during FP1 at the 2010 Chinese GP, braking just after a near 200mph run. right upright failed, causing the left upright to fail as well. from what I remember, they were testing new suspension components, and they obviously didn't race with them.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

n0rdicalex. said:


> that's Sebastien Buemi's Toro Rosso during FP1 at the 2010 Chinese GP, braking just after a near 200mph run. right upright failed, causing the left upright to fail as well. from what I remember, they were testing new suspension components, and they obviously didn't race with them.


i think the awesome part is him trying to steer with no wheels on. i dont think he can see his tires from his POV can he?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lucian1988 said:


> i think the awesome part is him trying to steer with no wheels on. i dont think he can see his tires from his POV can he?


Looks like he would have seen them bounce off right at the beginning from the gif I posted. The steering is just natural instinct and hoping for the desired results.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> Yep... Central Washington is on a meltdown burn down.


Now officially the largest fire in state history, at over a quarter million acres. No bueno. 

http://www.kxly.com/news/spokane-news/carlton-complex-largest-wildfire-in-state-history/27094668


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Looks like he would have seen them bounce off right at the beginning from the gif I posted. The steering is just natural instinct and hoping for the desired results.


Oh he can see them. It's just a force of habit to try to steer or brake yourself out of those siutations.....



... In 1999 Mark Webber was racing at Le Mans and his Mercedes flipped over: 





















In a Top Gear UK interview Jeremy Clarkson asks "Do you find yourself, in a situation like that, braking?"

Mark replies " The brake lights will still be on probably, yeah."


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Bosley said:


> Oh he can see them. It's just a force of habit to try to steer or brake yourself out of those siutations.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark Webber must be really good at flipping his car, cause I remember him doing pretty much the same thing in his F1 car a couple of years ago. Maybe he wants to be an astronaut when he grows up.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Texting


Traveling at highway speeds, he takes his eyes off the road for at least 7 consecutive seconds. What a dick.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

tyintegra said:


> Mark Webber must be really good at flipping his car, cause I remember him doing pretty much the same thing in his F1 car a couple of years ago. Maybe he wants to be an astronaut when he grows up.


Yup, Valencia in 2010...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Well that's a little different












> Deer falls off overpass, through Illinois woman's windshield
> 
> Barrington, IL (CNN) - Talk about an eventful road trip - a family was stunned when a deer fell off an overpass and crashed through the front windshield of their minivan.





> Heidi Conner and her four kids made it through an eight-hour road trip with only one stop — until something stopped them.
> “ I’m driving, everything was fine. Boom, and I have a deer lying next to me in my car,” she says. A full-sized female deer slammed through the front of Heidi’s windshield as she cruised at more than 70 mph on westbound Interstate 90 near Barrington.
> It’s as if the animal fell from the sky, she says — which apparently is not too far off.”


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Home delivery


----------



## seminole_kev (Dec 27, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


"Hey, the boss said to drum up more business..."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> That's got to suck!


Alternate view


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Damn, knocked him out of his shoes...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

surefooted said:


> Damn, knocked him out of his shoes...


Always seems to happen.

Also, the rider who broadsides the other... that right leg slammed HARD into the pavement.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Today in Seattle I 5 South and 145th


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Always seems to happen.
> 
> Also, the rider who broadsides the other... that right leg slammed HARD into the pavement.


Yeah, he's broken for sure. 

Ouch....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


i hope the driver gave him a ride home at least.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Superman shows up just in time to stop this accident.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ no backstory?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ no backstory?


They crashed


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> They crashed


I expect more from royalty


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


...adjusts mirror, no fcks given.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the casual mirror adjustment.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ no backstory?


backstory1 http://www.carscoops.com/2013/05/not-much-remains-after-ferrari-f430.html
backstory2 http://www.gtspirit.com/2013/04/30/...ck-causes-collateral-porsche-panamera-damage/


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Apparently the car was crushed when the container was thrown from a truck near Quanzhou, China.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Always seems to happen.
> 
> Also, the rider who broadsides the other... that right leg slammed HARD into the pavement.





Bosley said:


> Yeah, he's broken for sure.
> 
> Ouch....


Actually they both walked away.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=18a_1406147359


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How needs a trailer when you have a van


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Is this Mosport?
That looks kinda like turn 2 into turn 3 (turn 2 is pretty notorious).


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


>


lambo doors!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Should have listened the first time


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


My mom actually backed into someone in a very similar way. We had driven two cars and were parked a few spaces apart. I got in and backed out and drove away as some guy pulled around the corner. He stopped just shy of her car and hidden from view because of the minivan in the parking spot to her right. She backed up slowly and in doing so hit is right front corner with her left rear bumper. He didn't honk, attempt to move, or anything since it turned out he was playing on his phone. He never even saw her. Of course it was also her fault, but of all the stupid places to stop. He easily had time to keep driving since I was already in the next parking lot. He just decided stopping the middle of a parking lot behind cars was the best option.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't understand how you wouldn't see the car behind you in the side/rear view mirrors? Unless you're not looking. It's not like the ass end of your car is around a corner you can't see. WHen you start turning or get close to the other car, it should be visible.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

gambit420s said:


> Should have listened the first time


lmfao :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

very impressive reaction ^


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


tag your it .


----------



## Slider388 (Apr 30, 2012)

shawshank redemption said:


> very impressive reaction ^


Except for the guy in the blue shirt, looks like he got creamed.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

honda nsx while testing at the green hell


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^Is it considered a real super car because it catches fire? :laugh:


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

JJS119 said:


> ^^^Is it considered a real super car because it catches fire? :laugh:


:laugh::laugh: Damn, you beat me to it!


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

JJS119 said:


> ^^^Is it considered a real super car because it catches fire? :laugh:


http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1093473_2016-acura-nsx-burns-to-the-ground-during-ring-testing


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Wow!  That's one tough pole!!


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Can't embed video. This happened just 5 minutes from my parents' place. 20 yo driver runs from police (for unspecified reason), loses control and hits a tree; dies before he reaches hospital. It's sad that someone that young makes such a tragic mistake, but why would you run?

On another note, can anyone identify the car?

http://tvanouvelles.ca/lcn/infos/faitsdivers/archives/2014/07/20140725-044224.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks like the wheel from a Dodge (Ram) pickup.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bad motorcycle accident


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


That driver actually made it thru that without getting killed? I thought for sure those sliding bits nailed him. Musta dodged to the left of his seat


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> That driver actually made it thru that without getting killed? I thought for sure those sliding bits nailed him. Musta dodged to the left of his seat


at 49 seconds in the video you can see what appears to be the driver climbing out of the cab window on the driver's side. So yes, it appears he made it out alive.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ^^^


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ^^^


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ^^^


At least he had a nice view of the track from up there :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ^^^


It was on the backside of the paddock/garages. http://goo.gl/maps/NXKrr









And it appears there was more than one vehicle involved.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

edit: new pics posted, already answered...


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

A lot of wind up in Ma today. Even had a tornado spotted.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Story here is the guy got pulled over for speeding and was awaiting his ticket when this happened.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Back to page one as it were

Driver (84) walked away!


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

How to realize your number might just be up.










Massachusetts:



> TOPSFIELD (CBS) – The passenger of a car is lucky to be alive after an ax flew through the windshield of a car on I-95 in Topsfield Wednesday morning.
> According to State Police, a landscaper driving a dump truck failed to properly secure the ax, which flew off the truck and struck the windshield of the car behind it.
> Half of the ax penetrated the windshield and the blade appears to have stuck in the dashboard.
> The driver of the landscaping truck, who is from Peabody, was fined $200 for failure to secure cargo.
> The motorists in the car were shaken up but no one was injured.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So they have Juggalos in Massachusetts too.



audifans said:


> How to realize your number might just be up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

This crash really stung.












> ST. CHARLES, MI — A St. Charles man died Wednesday, July 30, after his vehicle crashed into a vacant, bee-infested home in the village.
> 
> The 54-year-old man was driving west on Spruce Road at about 3:30 p.m. Wednesday when his vehicle continued straight at a curve just west of M-52, sending the vehicle crashing into an abandoned home at 216 W. Spruce, the Saginaw County Sheriff's office reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Everybody walked away!


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


"Who forgot to set the parking brake?!"


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> Everybody walked away!


JESUS!

*Insert flexible asian joke here.

Note: if this happened in the good old USA- all would be dead.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe they survived that!  I can't imagine what they would look like if it had been an older car...


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

That is unreal.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Ho Lee Fuk!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

http://m.huffpost.com/ca/entry/5639291






































Drunk driver should be hung by his noots from one of the broken trusses.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

McBanagon said:


>


Just checking out the view.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Arsigi said:


> "Who forgot to set the parking brake?!"



No parking brake because racecar!


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

flying_oliver said:


> Dont think this has been up yet


Congratulations, you sir have just won the internet. 

Seriously, this is some hilarious ****. Yeah, someone probably died. 

But let's be honest. How often do you see the words "flying" and "semi" and it really turns out to be a semi that flies?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


rubbin's racin!!!

in other news, Karma is a bitch.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Look both ways.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


I miss IROC


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Marion Barry 
X-Type 
Hypoglycemic attack 
No Insurance 
Expired registration 
No problem 



> Posted: Aug 02, 2014 10:48 PM EDT Updated: Aug 03, 2014 2:52 PM EDT
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* Former D.C. Mayor and current Councilman Marion Barry was involved in a wrong-way crash in D.C. on Saturday night. The accident happened in the 2900 block of Pennsylvania Avenue SE
> 
> ...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


did the dad in blue polo break his wrist/arm trying to punch the old guy in the car?


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

This morning in NYC. Not sure how it happened.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

2.0T_Convert said:


> This morning in NYC. Not sure how it happened.


It's NYC. Some dick was drinking coffee, arguing with someone on his bluetooth, texting his mistress that his wife is out for the week, and didn't see the red light. These things happen.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Congratulations, you sir have just won the internet.
> 
> Seriously, this is some hilarious ****. Yeah, someone probably died.
> 
> But let's be honest. How often do you see the words "flying" and "semi" and it really turns out to be a semi that flies?!


that accident happened a year ago in Indiana. aside from a few scratches and burns, no one was seriously injured. 



Fiery semi crash caught on video in Greensburg said:


> GREENSBURG -
> A passing truck driver captured dramatic video of a semi crash in Decatur County on I-74 Thursday with his dashboard camera early Thursday afternoon. The 30-year-old driver and his seven-year-old son only had minor injuries.
> 
> Video posted to YouTube shows the semi launching into the air at Exit 132 in Greensburg. It then lands and flames erupt from the trailer after it crosses the U.S. 421 roadway. NOTE: The video contains profanity.
> ...


http://www.wthr.com/story/23025689/2013/08/02/fiery-semi-crash-caught-on-video-in-greensburg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

col.mustard said:


> did the dad in blue polo break his wrist/arm trying to punch the old guy in the car?


 He's clearly holding and then using a cell phone.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=596474

TLDR: slid off road, roll over, pulled out by semi, makes minor repair, continues on Detroit-Arctic Circle Roadtrip


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Thank you, Ollie for that view from penis level. Now, back to Diane for the weather.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


ha, i love this


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Thank you, Ollie for that view from penis level. Now, back to Diane for the weather.


man, Ollie does the weather! :laugh:


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

458italia


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> man, Ollie does the weather! :laugh:


It's actually not set what Ollie does. He reports from the field, does the weather, and whatnot. Diane has done the weather before. :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

wascally_09wabbit said:


> it's actually not set what ollie does. He reports from the field, does the weather, and whatnot. Diane has done the weather before. :thumbup:


 ITS GONNA RAIN! hehe


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


the hell kind of move was that,like....ninja powers to get off a bike?


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

VWmk3GTI said:


> the hell kind of move was that,like....ninja powers to get off a bike?


Ever ride a bike with hydraulic disc brakes? Way too easy to do that.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

crisvr6 said:


> 458italia



You know what? There should be a law against guard rails! I mean, this is ridiculous. You see them doing more damage than helping out.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

No, all you're seeing is the result of instant access to every single "wacky traffic accident" in the world. 

If you look at any average length of guard rail you'll see dozens, sometimes hundreds of scrapes and dents,
every one of which indicating a car that didn't go off the road. There aren't any photos posted about those. 
We see a couple photos of cars impaled by a guardrail somewhere in the world every year, and
suddenly it's an epidemic (this is indicative of a much larger problem with all forms of media today). 
On one of the twisty mountain roads I frequent, someone tried to commit suicide by driving
their car through a guardrail over a large drop. They hit it perpendicular going at least 40mph.
Ripped a couple posts out of the ground, and bent the railing out about 7 feet, but it stopped the car
without injuring the driver.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Drunk as a skunk.... snake isn't in the trunk



(it's around her neck when she crashes into a firehouse)












> Drunken woman crashes car into L.I. fire station with stolen snake around her neck: police
> Sarah Espinosa, of Albany, was driving on Jericho Turnpike in Nassau County when she crossed the median and struck a vehicle, cops said. She then continued into the front door of the New Hyde Park fire house and hit two trucks. She was found with marijuana and a small ball python around her neck, cops said.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


If you're gonna draft, you should probably ride a bike that has brakes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Is this where I sign in?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

I hate it when people cut in line.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Arsigi said:


> I hate it when people cut in line.






I almost sprayed coffee out my nose on that one!


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Not really an accident, but definitely wacky....


"Sometimes we all like to indulge on purchases that we really can't afford. Whether it be a Cadillac Escalade as seen in the video below, or a fresh pair of gator boots with a pimped out Gucci suit. We also know the consequences of our actions, and well, this is what happens when you realize that you spent two months worth of lease payments on a new set of 24-inch Lexani wheels.

But seriously, this lady went bonkers as her Escalade was being towed away, to the point where she realized if she couldn't have it, no one could, and proceeded to smash the windows after realizing flooring it while being hooked up to the back of a tow truck really didn't help much."

(Some NSFW language at the 5 to 6 min mark for those concerned)....






 :facepalm:


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Two things I love about this GIF: 

The guy is still pedaling when he crashes into the truck, so you know he wasn't paying attention to the vehicle he was drafting so closely. 

The truck driver likely has no idea that some idiot on a bicycle just crashed into the back of him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bosley said:


> Not really an accident, but definitely wacky....
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


View Part 2 also!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

NathanDetroit said:


> The guy is still pedaling when he crashes into the truck


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-gear_bicycle


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the lesson there is if you're riding a bicycle on the road, it's best not to draft anything, especially heavy machinery, on a bike with no damned brakes! :screwy:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

TaaT said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-gear_bicycle


So he's even dumber than I previously suspected. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NathanDetroit said:


> So he's even dumber than I previously suspected. Thank you for pointing that out.


Full video (which I wish people would share in the first place)


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Was the cop driving on the opposite lane? :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Dude....he so nailed that hot chick! :laugh:


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Green Panzer said:


> Ever ride a bike with hydraulic disc brakes? Way too easy to do that.


Takes years of practice to do a walk off like that ... I'm impressed.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

TaaT said:


>




Full speed starts @ 4:06


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

> WCYB
> The Atkins Volunteer Fire Department responded to an accident on I-81 Southbound around mile marker 54 this morning. Howard McGhee, public information officer, tells us the driver crossed into the median and hit the guardrail head-on. The guardrail went through the radiator, the dashboard, took the headrest off the driver's seat, and went through the back window.
> 
> The driver was not injured, McGhee believes the driver must have ducked. Witnesses say there must have been a higher power watching over him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really trail rated.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

crisvr6 said:


> honda nsx while testing at the green hell





thats what you get for just not sticking with a normal engine.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Not really trail rated.


Nah, just not Boulder Rated.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Not really trail rated.


Nah, they just misunderstood the term "rock crawling".


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

surefooted said:


>


I can imagine sitting on one of them fancy European toilet feels just like that


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lucian1988 said:


> I can imagine sitting on one of them fancy *Japanese *toilet feels just like that


Fixed


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


so many WTF's in a 3 second gif..... I had to watch it over and over.

Man hole cover some how attacks a car and gets flipped up in the air and literally hits the scooter rider in the head.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

If it fits, it ships.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

GTIanz said:


> so many WTF's in a 3 second gif..... I had to watch it over and over.
> 
> Man hole cover some how attacks a car and gets flipped up in the air and literally hits the scooter rider in the head.


That's what he gets for riding a scooter.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


This one made me LOL.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

97audia4 said:


>


das hella flush brah


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


^I hope that wasn't a rickshaw with passengers


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Well it was a mobile home

plowed thru one and hits another


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

core5 said:


>


The epitome of not giving a f*ck. :beer:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> The epitome of not giving a f*ck. :beer:


Notorious turn 2 at mosport.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Notorious turn 2 at mosport.


Nope.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


>





Preppy said:


> Is this Mosport?
> That looks kinda like turn 2 into turn 3 (turn 2 is pretty notorious).





Preppy said:


> Notorious turn 2 at mosport.



That was your guess when I posted this last month.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Notorious turn 2 at Mid-Ohio


FTFY


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Notorious turn 2 at mosport.


Mid Ohio. :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

n0rdicalex. said:


> Mid Ohio. :thumbup:


Damn it!

:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

In Ukraine, road hit you (because of Russia of course)


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

That is ****ed up!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

That's some Final Destination isht right there.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


in hindsight, the car could have just kept driving and missed the wreck completely.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

tyintegra said:


> in hindsight, the car could have just kept driving and missed the wreck completely.


He was at a redlight.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

saron81 said:


> He was at a redlight.


Oh ok. I am pretty sure I would have run the red light (if I would have been able to think that fast in the moment).


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


> In Ukraine, road hit you (because of Russia of course)


Holy sh*t, dude. I'm pretty sure I would've lost my sanity if that happened to me.


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

tyintegra said:


> in hindsight, the car could have just kept driving and missed the wreck completely.


yeah idk why that person locked them up like that.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> yeah idk why that person locked them up like that.


You do not know why people stop at red lights?:screwy:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You do not know why people stop at red lights?:screwy:


i didnt see the light lol.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You do not know why people stop at red lights?:screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

ASPHALT PAVER!






hm, I linked the video to start at the 55 second mark, but it's not doing that. fast forward to the 55 second mark for the action.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Was Sandra Bullock driving?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cross the road too slow in Russia, the drivers let you get up on the sidewalk and then hit you.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Camera car being a total sack of d!cks. Gotta hate when slow moving cars suddenly (and only) become fast moving when you try to pass them.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Full video begins at :18


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

surefooted said:


> wow...


ga ha ha ... stunt riders unite~!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

surefooted said:


>


Strong username to content ratio.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

surefooted said:


> Russian_Stuck_The_Landing.YouTube


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

^^^ Dude, it is a Russian video. The scores should be padded a little more.


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

This is a favorite of a riding buddy of mine:







The sun does not have no prisoners.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> This is a favorite of a riding buddy of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Üps. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure why the second guy crashed. Doesn't appear to be any contact. Sympathetic crash?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Not sure why the second guy crashed. Doesn't appear to be any contact. Sympathetic crash?


He knows that feel, bro.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UK police car deliberately crashes into wrong way driver to stop him from hitting anyone else. Here in the USA we would have shot hit.  Cops in the UK don't get guns I guess.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> [/video]
> 
> The sun does not have no prisoners.



What the hell was the guy going on about?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess this driver really doesn't give a crap!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


That picture is so old that...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

surefooted said:


> That picture is so old that...


So is this one.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I guess this driver really doesn't give a crap!


looks like a scene from ronin


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Poster name and post irony win!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

97audia4 said:


>


Eight seconds in. That's a f*cking *wheel in a tree*. How fast was this bitch going?!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Eight seconds in. That's a f*cking *wheel in a tree*. How fast was this bitch going?!


I'm going to guess that the wheel was on the car when it hit the tree, instead of loose.

And what a **** video. Barely any footage of the PT Cruiser, only one angle of the wheel in the tree.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> I'm going to guess that the wheel was on the car when it hit the tree, instead of loose.
> 
> And what a **** video. Barely any footage of the PT Cruiser, only one angle of the wheel in the tree.


Still, that was a hell of an impact to leave the wheel *in* the tree. I've seen pics and video of cars hitting trees before, but this is just crazy. 

The end of the video had a short paragraph about it being edited for the driver's privacy.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Still, that was a hell of an impact to leave the wheel *in* the tree.


check some small overlap crash on youtube with 40mph


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> I'm going to guess that the wheel was on the car when it hit the tree, instead of loose.
> 
> And what a **** video. Barely any footage of the PT Cruiser, only one angle of the wheel in the tree.


I know i was disappointed as well, but I still cant understand how the wheel wouldn't have been damaged more.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Definitely an accident. And there is traffic around. The pilot is real lucky.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Road rage karma


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Road rage karma


I wonder what the explosion was from the silver suv before it rolled over :screwy:


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Looked like a reflection off the driver's window or side view mirror.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Where would this thread be without russian dash cams?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NOM!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

"Bush wide open":laugh:

<script type='text/javascript' src='http://v9.anv.bz/scripts/anv_mcp_9.js'></script><script type='text/javascript'>var p = new anv_pl_def(); p.config = {}; p.config.width = 640; p.config.height = 360; p.loadVideoExpressV3('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|1000011|SPS');</script>



> KNOXVILLE — An allegedly impaired — and pantsless — woman was taken into custody Monday after the SUV she was driving broadsided a car at a West Knoxville intersection, leaving a mother and her toddler son seriously injured.
> 
> Bystanders stopped the alleged drunken driver from fleeing the crash scene at the corner of Middlebrook Pike and Piney Grove Church Road, witnesses said.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

^^^Seriously people, do not remove victims from crashed cars. The only reason to do so is if the car is about to catch on fire or go under water. Otherwise, leave them in the damn car and let the fire department worry about getting them out. A crash that serious, we'd probably remove the doors/roof of the car and place mom and kid on backboards before moving them because the threat of spinal injury is pretty high.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

^ like a rag doll. Holy ****. Did he survive that?


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

fR3ZNO said:


> ^ like a rag doll. Holy ****.* Did he survive that?*


I highly doubt it. Wow.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

fR3ZNO said:


> ^ like a rag doll. Holy ****. Did he survive that?


I'm gonna say no. Just cause of how hard the hit was, and the way his head bounced off the car.....


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

Yeah, I can't even fathom how hard he got hit. That car had a green light and probably didn't see him coming nor had time to react...


----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

I will not repost it because once is more than enough. 

But for the guy on bike flying through the air after being run down on a city street video.

Maybe it's just me, but I don't see this video and a lot of other videos posted here as "Wacky".

Maybe there should be a "*Faces of Death*" thread so I can know not to EVER click on it and not have to tip-toe though the gore and death in this thread for the truly Wacky interesting stuff.

It kinda takes the fun out of coming to this thread and more so this website.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

RockWgn said:


> I will not repost it because once is more than enough.
> 
> But for the guy on bike flying through the air after being run down on a city street video.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

RockWgn said:


> I will not repost it because once is more than enough.
> 
> But for the guy on bike flying through the air after being run down on a city street video.
> 
> ...


Yeah. GIFs suck for that reason, and a little thought should go into posting things like that. You can warn someone all you want, but it plays anyways. 

Back on track.

"Honey, I'm home!"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fR3ZNO said:


> ^ like a rag doll. Holy ****. Did he survive that?


Deleted it. Went back to the source to see if he survived. No conclusive info. The light for the car was green. Many people were crossing AGAINST the light, including the cyclist.

Video IF you want to see it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_EGqB5S9fU


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Deleted it. Went back to the source to see if he survived. No conclusive info. The light for the car was green. Many people were crossing AGAINST the light, including the cyclist.
> 
> Video IF you want to see it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_EGqB5S9fU


Yeah, you can see the light turn green as the cyclist is getting towards the end of the crossing. 

Now my post looks like I'm asking if the person in the go kart survived. lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is wacky. Real life imitating game play.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You can dump that load right here.


----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Deleted it. Went back to the source to see if he survived. No conclusive info. The light for the car was green. Many people were crossing AGAINST the light, including the cyclist.
> 
> Video IF you want to see it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_EGqB5S9fU



Spockcat, Thanks for removing the video. 

I didn't want my displeasure directed specifically at you, it was one that just hit me pretty hard (no pun intended). 

I have seen a shift towards more un-wacky stuff being posted and I felt the need to say something.

I just wonder how the family of that kid would like to see it posted for our amusement, not just public record.

I know it's a cruel world and we have to accept that, but we don't have to celebrate it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Deleted it. Went back to the source to see if he survived. No conclusive info. The light for the car was green. Many people were crossing AGAINST the light, including the cyclist.


Those type of situations always make me nervous. I have the right of way, the light is green, but my view is obstructed. 

I usually slow down and get a earful of horn from the guy behind me.

Thanks for posting the video link instead.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

RockWgn said:


> Spockcat, Thanks for removing the video.
> 
> I didn't want my displeasure directed specifically at you, it was one that just hit me pretty hard *(no pun intended)*.
> 
> ...


I see what you did there. Cheeky bastard.


Jokes aside, I have to agree. I don't click on the thread called "Wacky accidents" to see someone die. That's no bueno. Now, if he'd gotten back up and chased after the car, that would qualify.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> Those type of situations always make me nervous. I have the right of way, the light is green, but my view is obstructed.
> 
> I usually slow down and get a earful of horn from the guy behind me.
> 
> Thanks for posting the video link instead.


I know how that goes. Some guy up your ass is in a hurry. You're trying to be safe. Thankfully, the law dictates that you do not slow down or speed when someone rides you like a prized bull. So if sh*t hits the fan, in this case your car, it's that guy's fault for tailgating. :beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> I know how that goes. Some guy up your ass is in a hurry. You're trying to be safe. Thankfully, the law dictates that you do not slow down or speed when someone rides you like a prized bull. So if sh*t hits the fan, in this case your car, it's that guy's fault for tailgating. :beer:


Where do you live that says you shouldn't slow down in an unsafe situation if you are being followed?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> Where do you live that says you shouldn't slow down in an unsafe situation if you are being followed?


This is basic driver's ed stuff. You want to slow down when someone's up your ass? I stay right where I'm at. Unless it's an ambulance, cop car, or fire truck, I don't move and I'm not legally required to. If someone is tailgating you, maintain your speed.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

I had a situation like that recently at a red light in a big intersection (in case how big go a watch FF5 and look at the scene were they are racing the "cop Cars" at night).
I heard and saw and ambulance coming, I went full stop to let it pass and the guy behind me went full retard with the horn. I just waited till the ambulance passed and gave the guy the international greeting. You know communicating, keeping good international relations.
Some people....:facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> This is basic driver's ed stuff. You want to slow down when someone's up your ass? I stay right where I'm at. Unless it's an ambulance, cop car, or fire truck, I don't move and I'm not legally required to. If someone is tailgating you, maintain your speed.


I'll take my chances with the situation I was talking about. Good luck.


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

giraffe boner. :laugh:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> I'll take my chances with the situation I was talking about. Good luck.


If it works for you, that's good. That just doesn't work so well out here. People from New York are some of the worst drivers I've ever met. I've mentioned in another thread how the speed limit is set at a state maximum of 55, and everyone still does 70. _Everyone_, with the occasional old lady trying desperately to see over the wheel. So if I'm in the left hand lane, just cruising, I don't care what the person behind me thinks (I've dealt with flashing high beams, constant slowing down/speeding up, and various hand gestures) Such is Yankee hell.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> If it works for you, that's good. That just doesn't work so well out here. People from New York are some of the worst drivers I've ever met. I've mentioned in another thread how the speed limit is set at a state maximum of 55, and everyone still does 70. _Everyone_, with the occasional old lady trying desperately to see over the wheel. So if I'm in the left hand lane, just cruising, I don't care what the person behind me thinks (I've dealt with flashing high beams, constant slowing down/speeding up, and various hand gestures) Such is Yankee hell.


admitting to intentionally left lane camping in TCL. welp farewell, wish you the best. :beer:


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Pf3il said:


> giraffe boner. :laugh:


Dibs on new band name.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> admitting to intentionally left lane camping in TCL. welp farewell, wish you the best. :beer:


MAJOR EDIT

I appreciate your comment. Makes me feel special. :beer:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

fR3ZNO said:


> ^ like a rag doll. Holy ****. Did he survive that?


liveleak link says the cyclist died in the hospital, unfortunately.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

n0rdicalex. said:


> liveleak link says the cyclist died in the hospital, unfortunately.


While it does look like the car that hit him was speeding, it's impossible to tell for sure. But it does look like he didn't see the cyclist at all. The van and (what looks like) a Subaru had slowed down to let him cross, blocking him from view of the third vehicle. At least they didn't keep going after hitting him.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> While it does look like the car that hit him was speeding, it's impossible to tell for sure. But it does look like he didn't see the cyclist at all. The van and (what looks like) a Subaru had slowed down to let him cross, blocking him from view of the third vehicle. At least they didn't keep going after hitting him.


I can't fathom the lack of intelligence of some drivers. Yes, driver had a green light. But if traffic ahead of you is suddenly slowing down it usually means *something* is occurring. I'm pretty sure it doesn't mean "maintain speed and pass without caution in the left lane". 
Crossing on a red light: equally as stupid. 





Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Thanks for posting the video link instead.





RockWgn said:


> Spockcat, Thanks for removing the video.
> 
> I didn't want my displeasure directed specifically at you, it was one that just hit me pretty hard (no pun intended).
> 
> ...


No problem. I normally don't post pics/gifs or even video where for example a car is obliterated by a truck going the other direction and death is obvious. I wasn't really thinking of the guy's landing in this gif. Just that he was spun so wildly by the car. After a couple of comments I realized that he did land pretty hard. So I deleted the gif but posted an explanation further on to keep some thread continuity and a link to the video in case people were wondering what the comments were about.

I have posted some gifs where it looks like people could have been injured. But those are typically ones where they were doing stupid things that they shouldn't have been doing.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

nater said:


> I can't fathom the lack of intelligence of some drivers. Yes, driver had a green light. But if traffic ahead of you is suddenly slowing down it usually means *something* is occurring. I'm pretty sure it doesn't mean "maintain speed and pass without caution in the left lane".
> Crossing on a red light: equally as stupid.
> 
> 
> ...


I never said if traffic around you slows down to maintain your speed.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> I never said if traffic around you slows down to maintain your speed.


I wasn't aiming that at you. It was just a very general comment. It just amazes me how much stupidity exists on the roads out there. Nothing meant on you. :thumbup:


Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

nater said:


> I wasn't aiming that at you. It was just a very general comment. It just amazes me how much stupidity exists on the roads out there. Nothing meant on you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile device.


My mistake. Given earlier comments, I thought it had been.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

This week in Seattle. Close to going into free fall.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

TopDown_ said:


> This week in Seattle. Close to going into free fall.


that looks like 520... where abouts was it?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Gaki said:


> that looks like 520... where abouts was it?


yep... 520...












> The driver tells KOMO News an SUV cut off his truck on the Montlake eastbound exit, and the truck lost control and smashed into the guardrail.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


Must be filming another Transformers movie.


----------



## jimmy_wheels (Oct 25, 2002)

Pinstripe said:


> Must be filming another Transformers movie.


what's the car to the right of the pickup?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Pinstripe said:


> Must be filming another Transformers movie.


That's an old gif. It's from thr second transformers movie.




jimmy_wheels said:


> what's the car to the right of the pickup?




Corvette, Sideswipe a Decepticon


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Bumblebee_camaro.gif


I remember that. Poor cop was on his way to an emergency call and somehow went through the closed set while they were filming.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

oh, geeze


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Pinball machine


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

What the hell? You are driving along and a duck boat hits you

**edit... looks like the honda pulled out right into it's path. Dumb move


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=31352315&nid=157&fm=most_popular&s_cid=popular-4


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2014/08/photos-of-the-week-8-24-8-29/100801/#img28


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

meme quality there


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> meme quality there


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Just droppin' in for a visit


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I think we lost somethin' back there


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Three incidents involving Seattle based poop on this page alone, sheesh :sly:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


make the shades go on the dude lookin back with his arms crossed. :laugh:


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Brazil


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Not an accident, just road rage, but WELL worth the click
http://m.liveleak.com/view?i=9a8_1409666796


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Well that was unexpected


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Looked like it was just an idiot that wasn't looking to see if it was clear to get over.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2014/09/01/woman-whose-buttocks-pierced-by-pole-dont-text-and-drive/



> *Woman Whose Buttocks Pierced By Pole: Don’t Text And Drive*
> 
> ELIZABETH, Colo. (CBS4) - A woman whose buttocks were impaled by a four-inch-diameter metal pole says her near-brush with death is a lesson often given but not heeded: Don’t text and drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

20mph? :sly:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

core5 said:


> 20mph? :sly:


Yeah, no way she was only doing 20. :laugh: I think it's a little too late for her to try and save her ass now.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

These azzholess and their friggin' texting. It's a wonder any of us can go more than a couple miles without getting plowed into. 
Sometimes a girl dances the pole and sometimes the pole dances her


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> In a bizarre accident, the over-excited driver of the electric luxury saloon managed to slam on the accelerator instead of the brake, and veered straight into the Store & Delivery Centre sign at the Tesla’s factory in California.
> According to reports, the car was promptly wheeled straight back into the workshop for repairs.
> Better luck next time. Hint: the brake is on the left.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Talk about steep depreciation before you even leave the dealer....


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

A batteryne ram!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

On hearing the news that everyone survived this horrific accident, tesla stock was up 1.72% today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


Wow there's all kinds of stupid going on with this one.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow that HAD to hurt. But yeah...stupid on many different levels there.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


Jesus. What's the story behind this one?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Jesus. What's the story behind this one?


http://www.wreckedexotics.com/This-is-the-First-Crash-of-a-Lamborghini-Huracan-0011900


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

> Brand new Lamborghini Huracan registered in Czech Republic crashed through a barrier into a ditch and caught fire on the M7 highway in Hungary. Both the driver and *female passenger* somehow survived the terrible wreckage, but did need to go to the hospital for their injuries. This is the first known crash of a Lamborghini Huracan.


Showing off. Got it. :thumbup:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/smuckatelli/14956613358" title="You are gonna love this one. by Louis Galanos, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3915/14956613358_6d71572089_b.jpg" width="1024" height="640" alt="You are gonna love this one."></a>

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/10/20/tuner-wrecks-customers-ford-gt-situation-devolves-from-there/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


What a fitting license plate :laugh:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


R.I.P


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

When a driver tries to powerslide around a bend the driver either end up looking like a boss or a douche. 

I'll let TCL guess if this is boss or douche.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If both riders are riding the same bike, who wins?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Live long, and prosper Spockcat.








Must've been listening to the Duke boys theme music. :laugh:


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

My favorite alternate version of that gif


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

[video]http://video.ca.msn.com/?mkt=en-ca&vid=7fae3814-bf81-4d81-ba8f-383fdbcc4770&from=sharepermalink&src=v5:share:sharepermalink:[/video]

I hope this is real..


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

fR3ZNO said:


> My favorite alternate version of that gif


funnyjunk doesn't let you link.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep it's a little old but wow..












> Cops: Woman Crashes Car While Shaving Her Privates
> 
> 
> PHOTO Megan Barnes is shown in her booking photo. Barnes was allegedly driving while shaving her bikini area when she hit another vehicle.
> ...


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

"Razor sharp focus" Ah, the internet. 

She must've been trying to shave some time.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

> In order to pay full attention to (shaving) her sensitive regions (for her boyfriend), police say Barnes enlisted her ex-husband, Charles Judy, who was riding shotgun, to hold the wheel.

Jesus... that guy took being a ***** whipped beta to 11.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Kar98 said:


> > In order to pay full attention to (shaving) her sensitive regions (for her boyfriend), police say Barnes enlisted her ex-husband, Charles Judy, who was riding shotgun, to hold the wheel.
> 
> Jesus... that guy took being a ***** whipped beta to 11.


haha only in Merica.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Didn't quite make it into the garage.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Didn't quite make it into the garage.


Uh, wow, lucky.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Preppy said:


> Uh, wow, lucky.


I wouldn't say that just yet. Probably suffered some serious damage to the driver's side.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Oops.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Oh right, torque the lugs BEFORE going out on the course.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


The truck had no idea that the motorcycle hit him.... also glad to see that he walked away from that


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fR3ZNO said:


> The truck had no idea that the motorcycle hit him.... also glad to see that he walked away from that


Look at the way the pedestrian/cyclist in the dirt road has to move out of the way of the truck as he made his turn. I suspect that the truck knew full well that he pulled out in front of the motorcyclist and he hit him. I think he is just making a run for it.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Just feeling free (of a seatbelt) .................geeze


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Picture thread, not youtube video


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Nice of you to chime in with that tidbit after 223 pages. :facepalm:


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Not that I would suggest doing something like this on a public road, but that Mercedes was clueless and didnt even touch the brakes until after he hit him....


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

shawshank redemption said:


> Not that I would suggest doing something like this on a public road, but that Mercedes was clueless and didnt even touch the brakes until after he hit him....


Probably too busy checking his phone.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Step One: Reverse

Clunk!


Step Two: Drive...............WTF?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

kowabonga said:


> Step One: Reverse
> 
> Clunk!
> 
> ...


Stumbling before he got into the car, possibly intoxicated.

Didn't even put his seatbelt on. If you watch him, you can see the door shut as he gets in, and two or three seconds later, the van is moving. No other movement is seen inside the van.

He stopped shortly after hitting them, possibly because he saw the woman chasing in his rear view. Why the other woman didn't go directly to the driver is beyond me. But the driver still fled the scene. Hopefully someone managed to get a look at his license plate.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

fR3ZNO said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHT84A5t418


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Driver not hurt. Causes multiple crashes behind him. April of this year












> SPRINGFIELD, Mass. (WWLP) – The shifting of some pipes on a tractor trailer truck was being blamed for a series of accidents on Interstate 91 in Springfield and Longmeadow
> 
> 
> State Police Sgt. Alan Joubert told 22News that a load of 35,000 pounds of pipes shifted and went through the back of the cab of a tractor trailer truck near Exit 3 of Interstate 91 northbound.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is NOT a crash. This is: at a speed of 327kmh (203mph), an explosion occurred wheels. stock Dunlop Sport Maxx GT600. Happens at 24 seconds in the video.



TaaT said:


>


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

spockcat said:


> This is NOT a crash. This is: at a speed of 327kmh (203mph), an explosion occurred wheels. stock Dunlop Sport Maxx GT600. Happens at 24 seconds in the video.


very impressed that he didnt lose control though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Stumbling before he got into the car, possibly intoxicated.
> 
> Didn't even put his seatbelt on. If you watch him, you can see the door shut as he gets in, and two or three seconds later, the van is moving. No other movement is seen inside the van.
> 
> He stopped shortly after hitting them, possibly because he saw the woman chasing in his rear view. Why the other woman didn't go directly to the driver is beyond me. But the driver still fled the scene. Hopefully someone managed to get a look at his license plate.


Why do they stop in the middle of the driving lane of the parking lot? While they aren't to blame for being hit, if they didn't stop and were paying attention to their surroundings, they probably would not have been hit. Kind of like people who stroll down the middle of the driving lane in shopping center parking lots. Walk on the side so traffic can pass. Cross from side to side perpendicularly, not on a big angle so you are in the lane a long time. And hold on to your kids and dogs so they don't run out in front of a car.


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ Nice of you to chime in with that tidbit after 223 pages. :facepalm:


Nothing stops like a Deere.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

shawshank redemption said:


> Not that I would suggest doing something like this on a public road, but that Mercedes was clueless and didnt even touch the brakes until after he hit him....


Clueless indeed, but the guy on the trike being behind whatever other vehicle may not have been very visible to the Benz either, especially on the curve they were on.



kowabonga said:


> Step One: Reverse
> 
> Clunk!
> 
> ...


Driver definitely in the wrong there, but the pedestrians were quite clueless and a contributing factor. If they had been somewhat aware of their surroundings at all, they would have seen a driver get into the van and there's a near certain chance that within a few seconds the first that that is going to happen is the van would be reversing. That was a terrible place to stop and stand.:thumbdown:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Speaking of sudden stops. Yikes. I'd say the motorbike guy was lucky.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Wheelstand said:


> Speaking of sudden stops. Yikes. I'd say the motorbike guy was lucky.


OH, LOOK! A PENNY!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


I picture his buddies about to run and help him and somebody says, "wait...wait...he's not finished crashing yet."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


damn, that took forever - can you imagine just hanging there waiting (and hoping it would fall back on suspension/wheels)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


AAAAHHHH hahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


GIF works since it's Formula-E, but the crash makes noise:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Really not sure where this belongs.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

CodeMan said:


> Really not sure where this belongs.


Ferris Bueller's Day Off Lego?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

fR3ZNO said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off Lego?


If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


heh


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

We're kind of a rough bunch up here

Pics to follow



> First date ends with man dead, woman hospitalized
> 
> TACOMA, Wash. (AP) — Pierce County sheriff's detectives know this much: a first date ended with a Gig Harbor, Washington, man dead and his date hospitalized in critical condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Funny, I was literally just reading about how Tacoma is the #1 most dangerous city to live in in WA. :laugh: (Spokane is #4 :banghead: )


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

This is an old one from hereabouts that I just came across... not every day you see an RX-7 try to climb a tree...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Poor beautiful car with an unnecessary engine.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Arsigi said:


> This is an old one from hereabouts that I just came across... not every day you see an RX-7 try to climb a tree...


And almost succeed. :what:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wacky? Rhode Island. Lol.
http://wpri.com/2014/09/17/cumberland-man-charged-with-dui-four-times-in-two-days/


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> Wacky? Rhode Island. Lol.
> http://wpri.com/2014/09/17/cumberland-man-charged-with-dui-four-times-in-two-days/


His next DWI will be on a lawn mower, because it sounds like he's exhausted his whole fleet of vehicles.:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


I'd have dropped her on purpose. Looks like she could have walked out on her own.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Robstr said:


> I'd have dropped her on purpose. Looks like she could have walked out on her own.


Who's saying he didn't? :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Reminds me of the videos they made us watch in Driver's Ed. Being on a military base overseas, we were subjected to lots of the "this is why you don't want to mess around near tanks" sort of thing. 

Some were quite horrible, honestly.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

OK, the pic itself isn't all that wacky... but the story is. :screwy: :screwy:









http://www.krem.com/news/Armpit-hair-fire-causes-crash-that-injures-teens-275527331.html



> *Armpit hair fire causes crash that injures Boise teens *
> 
> BOISE, Idaho -- *A teenager crashed his SUV Sunday morning after a passenger used a lighter to set his armpit hair on fire*, according to the Ada County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> ...


Couldn't link the pic directly for some reason.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

too damn funny 

armpit story above


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Arsigi said:


> OK, the pic itself isn't all that wacky... but the story is. :screwy: :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this 1954? 
I really don't understand this mentality.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Preppy said:


> Is this 1954?
> I really don't understand this mentality.


I'd say they're trying to be cool, but I'd be giving them too much credit. God only knows what these kids were thinking.
And why Darwin didn't accept their nominations. :laugh:


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Arsigi said:


> Reminds me of the videos they made us watch in Driver's Ed. Being on a military base overseas, we were subjected to lots of the "this is why you don't want to mess around near tanks" sort of thing.
> 
> Some were quite horrible, honestly.


I would very much like to see that safety video.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> I would very much like to see that safety video.


I did some Youtube searching, but couldn't find anything quite like it. Amazing how many videos there are on there of people crushing cars with tanks. :laugh:

One that sticks out in my mind was a guy was being filmed driving down the road towards a camera for some reason... suddenly a tank comes flying out of the trees along the road, and simply _flattens _everything behind the drivers seat. The driver was unharmed (physically, anyway).


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Preppy said:


> I really don't understand this mentality.


I grew up in agricultural eastern WA/northern ID.

245% chance they were drunk. 75% chance they were also on meth.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

redshift said:


> I grew up in agricultural eastern WA/northern ID.
> 
> 245% chance they were drunk. 75% chance they were also on meth.


Yep... and Teenage stupidity. No one was belted in and 2 were ejected from the car




















Dumb azzes...



> 'There was also evidence Myers was going too fast and driving erratically prior to the crash, which led to citation for inattentive driving.'


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

yikes


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

That tailgate was very close to being a guillotine.. jesus


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

^Nothing is random


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

And it's a BMW. :sly:


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

that rigghht rear door opened up too. if she whhere half a step back that would have been some awesome "Wanted" movie type stuff. i cannot stop watching that one.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

stntman said:


> that rigghht rear door opened up too. if she whhere half a step back that would have been some awesome "Wanted" movie type stuff. i cannot stop watching that one.


The right rear door is where it got smashed in. It wasn't opened up, it was deeper into the vehicle. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


> yikes


There was a story on 20/20 last night about this last night. The most popular end terminal for guard rails on the market was modified. In some cases rather than sliding along and deflecting the guard rail, it breaks away and allows the guard rail to enter the front of the vehicle. When that happens limbs can be sheared off or worse.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> And it's a BMW. :sly:


You're referring to this, right? 



Wheelstand said:


> yikes



Not a BMW. Dodge Caliber.

Nasty wreck, though. Don't often see a car impaled on a guardrail.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> That tailgate was very close to being a guillotine.. jesus


This is the one I'm referring to. It's hard to tell, really. But it looks like a BMW to me.



cuppie said:


> You're referring to this, right?
> 
> Not a BMW. Dodge Caliber.
> 
> Nasty wreck, though. Don't often see a car impaled on a guardrail.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> This is the one I'm referring to. It's hard to tell, really. But it looks like a BMW to me.


Really? I sure don't know BMW if that van thing is one.

Seems like a stretch to call that a Bavarian Motor Werke vehicle


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Oh, snap



















Criminal mischief. That's a charge I don't hear just every day



> A Portland man was injured when his car crashed into a utility pole.
> 
> The crash happened at about 6:30 Tuesday evening on Northwest Susbauer Road near Cornelius.
> 
> ...


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Wheelstand said:


> Really? I sure don't know BMW if that van thing is one.
> 
> Seems like a stretch to call that a Bavarian Motor Werke vehicle


I'm talking about the car that ran into van. :facepalm:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

My eyes clearly aren't very good at this ID stuff. Even in reverse


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Even with the You Tube... no clear idea of what car hit 'em


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

After further review...... you're right. I'm not even sure about bmw anymore.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> After further review...... you're right. I'm not even sure about bmw anymore.


Dark car, silver mirrors, maybe Audi?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Might as well start ID'ing the dog here. Heh


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

kowabonga said:


> Might as well start ID'ing the dog here. Heh


One that didn't want to be food?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

TopDown_ said:


>


What the **** just happened?


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

kowabonga said:


> Might as well start ID'ing the dog here. Heh



Clearly the Dog was speeding.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


How to be a stupid driver 101?

You race /drive/ inside a moving car without a seatbelt?

whoa


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

It's possible he had a lap belt only, and slid out from under it. 

His feet were out the window one full roll before it stopped. Amazing the car 
didn't crush em.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't know why he stayed into it after things got squirrely


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

No safety inspection? A car with that much power should have a good seat and a five point harness. I'm surprised they let him run with a lap belt only or no belt at all.:screwy:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

82Turbo930 said:


> I don't know why he stayed into it after things got squirrely


Both cars! Seems like the F Body kept pushing it hard while swerving...


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks to me like he saw the F-Body drift towards his line and swerved away which started the tank slapper.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


Dispatch, this is car 29. We're in pursuit of a stolen vehicle. License plate number Foxtrot David Mic-FRESH DONUTS!!!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Parenting skills...........get some


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> No safety inspection? A car with that much power should have a good seat and a five point harness. I'm surprised they let him run with a lap belt only or no belt at all.:screwy:


Built car himself. Admitted doing a crappy job anchoring belts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


90 percent of the reason why people complain about motorcycles (just realized I don't have a percent sign on this phone.)


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

kowabonga said:


> Parenting skills...........get some


Ninjas in training for the next Mission Impossible movie.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> This is the one I'm referring to. It's hard to tell, really. But it looks like a BMW to me.


Mazda Millenia


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> 90 percent of the reason why people complain about motorcycles (just realized I don't have a percent sign on this phone.)


What's the complaint?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Who has the H20i live feed this year?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Woman in Shenyang, China crunches her new Boxster after pulling out of the dealership.

http://flatsixes.com/porsche-culture/porsche-accidents/woman-buys-porsche-totals-drives-lot/


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

core5 said:


> Who has the H20i live feed this year?


:laugh:


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

This happened near my house this morning.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

heffe80 said:


> This happened near my house this morning.


Definitely looks like an 'oh look a penny' candidate.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

kowabonga said:


> How to be a stupid driver 101?
> 
> You race /drive/ inside a moving car without a seatbelt?
> 
> whoa


Saw that on the news. The driver said that he did have a restraint of some kind but it wasn't installed effectively.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Last week in San Diego during a microburst storm, tree falls on three cars on SR 163. This guy had his dash cam rolling.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srVI-1H-EME

The irony...a tree fell on his Leaf.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

uh... I think the bunch of us are gonna mosey over to the back of the store now.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

core5 said:


> Who has the H20i live feed this year?


ESPN


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

wheeee.....


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


>


Holy Sh!t


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Yep, stuff like that is exactly why I will plop my ass in the car and wait patiently for AAA if I get a flat on the highway.

Edit: Snow spin out.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

Powderkeg said:


> wheeee.....


HOLY SH!T. that must have been an inch from taking out that guy changing the flat...who, by the way, doesn't even flinch.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Varrr6 (Jan 16, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


>


Dad powers, man. Kudos to this guy for saving those kids!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

:screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


Perfect hip check!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Sump said:


> Perfect hip check!


:laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Looks like the car is going the wrong way down a one-way street?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Ok, now *that* is wacky!


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> 90 percent of the reason why people complain about motorcycles (just realized I don't have a percent sign on this phone.)


Well to be fair it's a legal passing zone (dashed center line). How do you know the car driver was properly signaling a left turn?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

you wont get an answer to that question... :laugh:


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

TaaT said:


>




and those are her eyeglasses that hit the windshield. from prior experience, it's amazing how quickly those come flying off your face


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=31705713&nid=148&fm=most_popular&s_cid=popular-1


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Daemon42 said:


> Ok, now *that* is wacky!












heh... yep



> An alert guide dog saved a California man and woman on Monday from an out-of-control vehicle swerving backward down a public sidewalk at high speed.
> 
> Todd Jurek and Danielle Alvarado are both employees of Guide Dogs for the Blind, a company that trains service dogs to assist visually impaired individuals. They were taking a O'Neil, an 18-month-old Labrador retriever, out for a training walk in San Rafael, Calif., on Monday morning when the near-death experience occurred.
> 
> ...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

funnee84bunny said:


> and those are her eyeglasses that hit the windshield. from prior experience, it's amazing how quickly those come flying off your face


Their mother did a really good job tying their shoes on though.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

(just had to repost this one) The more I look at this one, the more amazing it is to me. (and a reminder that cameras are going everywhere all the time)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Says the "brakes gave way.""

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/minivan-covered-trash-crash-garbage-truck/nhTwX/


>


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Bartnik said:


> Well to be fair it's a legal passing zone (dashed center line). How do you know the car driver was properly signaling a left turn?


Does it matter? The car was coming to a stop. There was a car coming from the other direction. Even without a turn signal blinking at him the rider is a ****tard.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> Says the "brakes gave way.""
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/minivan-covered-trash-crash-garbage-truck/nhTwX/


Someone spilled their load on Cumming Highway.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Trash truck trashes pedestrian bridge in Detroit

Before:










After:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

probably already posted, but I do like it


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

Arsigi said:


>


wait how?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mr. Chaos said:


> wait how?


he found a penny, duh.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mr. Chaos said:


> wait how?


What is between the van and the dump truck? I see a white wheel.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

dh71704 said:


> What is between the van and the dump truck? I see a white wheel.


Wheel is pretty small, I hope it's a trailer.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Did the pool truck have a trailer in tow? Maybe it catapulted the vehicle??!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Arsigi said:


>


I was going to call photoshop on this one, I'm glad I did a little interneting first.









http://www.baynews9.com/content/new...icles/cfn/2014/9/24/multi_vehicle_crash_.html


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Says the "brakes gave way.""
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/minivan-covered-trash-crash-garbage-truck/nhTwX/


apparently the driver doesnt understand how how the brake system works on his truck.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Tim Bell had brake failure in his 370Z during the Continental race at COTA:






interior view is wild:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

What's the foamy stuff spraying out from under the dash after he crashes? Is that some kind of fire supression? looks like its all over him when he climbs out



n0rdicalex. said:


> Tim Bell had brake failure in his 370Z during the Continental race at COTA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Looked more like a simple water leak from his cool shirt. That was not AFFF.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Slayer said:


> What's the foamy stuff spraying out from under the dash after he crashes? Is that some kind of fire supression? looks like its all over him when he climbs out


I believe it's the fire suppression system as well.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


can you say, insurance scam?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

tyintegra said:


> can you say, insurance scam?


This REALLY makes me want to get a go-pro for the car.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

At least that guy put some effort into it, unlike the ones that just slide off the hood of the stopped car all dramatically. Too bad he smashed his head into a windshield repeatedly for nothing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

tyintegra said:


> can you say, insurance scam?


I think the guy was just crazy or perhaps angry with the person in the car. Note all the witnesses standing on the side of the road. And the crazy man is dressed pretty well with gold jewelery on both arms. And slamming your head into the windshield is surely a way to hurt yourself. I don't think insurance scammers actually want to get hurt.


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


DAMN! There are some crazy mofos out there.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


>


Didn't lose the rear end in his 993? SKILLS!


----------



## ValValline (Jan 23, 2007)

spockcat said:


> I think the guy was just crazy or perhaps angry with the person in the car. Note all the witnesses standing on the side of the road. And the crazy man is dressed pretty well with gold jewelery on both arms. And slamming your head into the windshield is surely a way to hurt yourself. I don't think insurance scammers actually want to get hurt.



He wants injuries to make his scam more believable and to collect more in the settlement.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

ValValline said:


> He wants injuries to make his scam more believable and to collect more in the settlement.


If someone did that to my car, I'd make sure they were injured!


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I think the guy was just crazy or perhaps angry with the person in the car. Note all the witnesses standing on the side of the road. And the crazy man is dressed pretty well with gold jewelery on both arms. And slamming your head into the windshield is surely a way to hurt yourself. I don't think insurance scammers actually want to get hurt.


I've had the same woman in a business dress try to pull the "Family member in a car accident ran out of the house without my wallet/purse and the car is out of gas" scam on two different occasions. If you don't look like a scammer people will more buy the BS.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


Talk about insult to injury, getting tossed out of an ambulance!:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Wonder if he wears a seatbelt now.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

Arsigi said:


> Wonder if he wears a seatbelt now.


you can actually see him bouncing on the passenger side seat and bouncing back to the driver's and out the window


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

^^^^
How in the hell....?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

heffe80 said:


> ^^^^
> How in the hell....?


vtec kicked in


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

Volk14 said:


> you can actually see him bouncing on the passenger side seat and bouncing back to the driver's and out the window


Wow, I didn't notice that the first time!  Big guy went into pinball mode. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guys is lucky this wasn't a bus


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Preppy said:


> vtec kicked in


I think that was a RX330. No vtec.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

2.0T_Convert said:


> I think that was a RX330. No vtec.


It's a Civic hatch...


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

DocWalt said:


> It's a Civic hatch...


Now I see: Civic EP3 hatch.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

spockcat said:


> This guys is lucky this wasn't a bus


The cyclist was going the wrong way down a one way street. So, at best he's an ******* and the dude is just inattentive.

Of course it might not have mattered. Some **** did the same thing to me with a car this morning. Pulled up across the bike path trying to turn right, didn't even bother looking my way.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

The amicable altercation that occurs is funny.

Pretty much:

"You ok?"
"Ya, but you're a doofus"
"Ya, but you're a doofus too"
"Good point"
"Carry on"


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This guys is lucky this wasn't a bus


He was looking the direction traffic SHOULD HAVE been coming from. I can't blame him for not hearing a cyclist coming up the wrong way on a one way street.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

> (pic of cut in half civic)


Kind of sure there is a dead body in this picture.


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

So a Mercedes ML350 decided they didn't want to wait for the car in front of them to turn left at the light. This was an unprotected left turn and she was stuck behind a box truck trying to turn left. She didn't judge the space between the car in front of me and my truck very well and darted out into my lane. Well, she drug her right rear quarter panel across my bumper as she pulled out. Fortunately for her I wasn't traveling very fast. I thought for sure that she'd pull over to inspect the damage, but nope, she just drove off. 

I didn't have a chance to take a picture of her car, but her right rear corner had a nice deep divot in it. Oh well. I guess it pays to have steel bumpers. Here's the "damage" on my truck.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

almost lost their head


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

http://en.espnf1.com/japan/motorsport/story/178329.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Article with photos:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2782416/Lucky-escape-Rally-fans-cheat-death-inches-vehicle-speeding-round-corner-clips-pavement-FLIPS-them.html


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Article with photos:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2782416/Lucky-escape-Rally-fans-cheat-death-inches-vehicle-speeding-round-corner-clips-pavement-FLIPS-them.html


good lord


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Not really any accidents in that video. Should be in Russian dashcam thread instead.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> .gif


Do videos exist of any of these?


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

NathanTDI said:


> So a Mercedes ML350 decided they didn't want to wait for the car in front of them to turn left at the light. This was an unprotected left turn and she was stuck behind a box truck trying to turn left. She didn't judge the space between the car in front of me and my truck very well and darted out into my lane. Well, she drug her right rear quarter panel across my bumper as she pulled out. Fortunately for her I wasn't traveling very fast. I thought for sure that she'd pull over to inspect the damage, but nope, she just drove off.
> 
> I didn't have a chance to take a picture of her car, but her right rear corner had a nice deep divot in it. Oh well. I guess it pays to have steel bumpers. Here's the "damage" on my truck.


ARB front bumper:thumbup:


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Do videos exist of any of these?


Yup, right here.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bastion72 said:


> Yup, right here.


Thanks, but I was talking about the other one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Thanks, but I was talking about the other one.


Found it.






http://www.khq.com/story/26727138/watch-train-smashes-into-semi-truck


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> Found it.


No, no.. The other ones. I assume there are actual videos of all those smaller, shorter, compressed GIFs.

Anyways, here's a good one.
http://www.kptv.com/story/26724269/car-ripped-in-half-in-crash-that-injures-three?hpt=us_bn10


> *MILWAUKIE, OR *- Police said they were shocked that everyone survived a car crash in Milwaukie early Tuesday morning that ripped one car in half.
> 
> A Volkswagen Jetta was ripped in two, with the front end coming to rest in a row of hedges and the back ending up about 40 feet away in a driveway. The 19-year-old driver was taken to the hospital and is expected to recover, as well as the two teenagers in the other car.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

jettagli1991 said:


> Found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you watch carefully enough, there was enough force during that collision to momentarily lift the front truck on the locomotive.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

jettagli1991 said:


> Found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!

Holy mother of moo moo!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Yeah it was because he ran into a low-boy trailer.. the coupler and most of the front truck was above the bed of he trailer, and the 36"? wheel used it like a sweet ramp :laugh:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


The philosphers have often said you have to let go to be at peace. Looks like it should work for two wheelers as well.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

24 year old nurse racing on Washington State Interstate 5 yesterday. She lost the race. 












> EVERETT — The driver of a 1969 Corvette racing an SUV on northbound I-5 lost control of her car, veered off the highway and slammed into tree Friday, killing herself and critically injuring her 31-year-old passenger, the Washington State Patrol said.
> 
> The driver was identified as Jourdan Bradley, 24, of Everett. She was a registered nurse at Providence Regional Medical Center in Everett.
> 
> ...


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


> 24 year old nurse racing on Washington State Interstate 5 yesterday. She lost the race.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

^ Yep

Trees. They don't give an inch and certainly don't give a damn


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

"Honey.... the milkman is here."


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> 24 year old nurse racing on Washington State Interstate 5 yesterday. She lost the race.


Wonder who owned the car?

Brings to mind a quote from a Corvette engineer discussing modern safety nannies designed to "keep doctors out of ditches".


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Wonder who owned the car?
> 
> Brings to mind a quote from a Corvette engineer discussing modern safety nannies designed to "keep doctors out of ditches".


Oh... it was her car. She bought it a year and a half ago. 427 390 horse


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## eluwak (Mar 19, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


This is how I drive in every race car game. Folks be like "you can't do that in real life."

*true_story.jpg*


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Wonder who owned the car?
> 
> Brings to mind a quote from a Corvette engineer discussing modern safety nannies designed to "keep doctors out of ditches".


http://www.kirotv.com/news/news/driver-killed-passenger-injured-i-5-crash-after-ap/nhgcN/


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

JJS119 said:


>


wood plow. sure did


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

google street car driver seems to not concentrate while driving.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> http://i.imgur.com/VoEWLPF.gif


Assuming he survived, I wonder if it will change his last-minute divebombing habit?


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Assuming he survived, I wonder if it will change his last-minute divebombing habit?


That was definitely fatal. The right side of the car is crushed up to the rear quarter window after the first impact, then getting plowed by another semi isn't going to help.

But I wonder how many people here will blame the 2nd truck driver for being too close.


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Not to mention, it looks like a small pink shoe went rolling after impact. Definitely fatal and rather sad. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

oviewankenobi said:


> Definitely fatal and rather sad. :facepalm:


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a4a_1413310556


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

good lord i cannot believe she lived.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

oviewankenobi said:


> Not to mention, it looks like a small pink shoe went rolling after impact. Definitely fatal and rather sad. :facepalm:


Front TaaT's link:



> UPDATE: apparantly the women only suffered two broken vertebra and a pulverized hand. She'll live another day, no kids were in the car just her.
> Read more at http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a4a_1413310556#EPbAKTzxRLci3ix6.99


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Good to know. That ish looked like a stomped can of soda.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## cstraw (Jan 9, 2002)

Cannot stop laughing. Runs out to revise checklist for hill climbs.

Chris


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


I like how he holds on and tries to put the wheel back on while he is rolling over. :laugh:


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

JJS119 said:


> I like how he holds on and tries to put the wheel back on while he is rolling over. :laugh:


Never give up!


----------



## Bav17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Preppy said:


> If you watch carefully enough, there was enough force during that collision to momentarily lift the front truck on the locomotive.


 You can actually see the front loco starting to derail at the edge of the shot. 2 Locomotives and 17 cars derailed. WOW


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Bav17 said:


> You can actually see the front loco starting to derail at the edge of the shot. 2 Locomotives and 17 cars derailed. WOW


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

eluwak said:


> This is how I drive in every race car game. Folks be like "you can't do that in real life."
> 
> *true_story.jpg*


Haha, me too.


Some good ones in here.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

@2:30 :laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

oviewankenobi said:


> Good to know. That ish looked like a stomped can of pop.


Ftfy


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Preppy said:


> @2:30 :laugh:


@:30 I was just like WTF? :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meanwhile in NJ


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Power5 said:


> @:30 I was just like WTF? :banghead:


Russian women seem to have mastered the art of keeping their foot on the pedal and looking anywhere but where they're going.

through that whole video I was "just like WTF?" :banghead:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

She lived.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Did the cop commandeer that car in the last vid?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

I think so.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


camera just follows the action. wow


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

spockcat said:


> She lived.


I love cop # 2 waddling over last minute. 

I wonder if the woman can sue claiming the cops didn't due enough to try and rescue her from her vehicle before the second train hit.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

2.0T_Convert said:


> I love cop # 2 waddling over last minute.
> 
> I wonder if the woman can sue claiming the cops didn't due enough to try and rescue her from her vehicle before the second train hit.


this is america, so it wouldn't surprise me. however, she was fleeing police:



Article said:


> WOODS CROSS, Utah – A woman was involved in a wreck with two trains Sunday morning, and Police said the 29-year-old woman was fleeing police when the accident occurred.
> 
> Officials said the woman walked away with only a broken arm, which seems like a miracle considering images of the vehicle.


http://fox13now.com/2013/10/13/crews-respond-to-train-vs-car-accident-in-woods-cross/


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


I actually heard "DING DING!" in my head just before the impact into the glass.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

heffe80 said:


> I actually heard "DING DING!" in my head just before the impact into the glass.


ah ha ha ... It's pretty interesting that he threaded through all those obstacles with out hitting anything before the end


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

> Delays are expected in the southbound lane of highway 110 after a semi-trailer collided with a railway overpass around 11:45 a.m. Wednesday.
> Vehicles were escorting the semi-trailer, which was transporting an oversized load when it went under the railway overpass, collided with the structure and became trapped under it.
> One of the vehicles then crashed into the back of the semi-trailer. Its driver was transported to the hospital with minor injuries.
> The driver of the semi-trailer was not hurt.
> The accident happened on highway 110, east of Brandon, Man. between Provincial Road 457 West and Provincial Road 457 East.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Preppy said:


> @2:30 :laugh:


heh yeah that was a 2-fer-1.


----------



## A.LACK (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

There's a minute of time missing.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Not my vertical video. Skip to 2:30 for the excitement:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Preppy said:


> There's a minute of time missing.


Lots of small bits of time missing. Probably a motion activated camera system, they aren't terribly sensitive. But we get the gist 

That other one, if she were driving do dangerously, why hadn't they already called the police?


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Kinda makes you wonder if a bullseye was painted on the windshield.



















This year:



> WILMINGTON (CBS) – A driver was injured when a large piece of road debris crashed into her windshield on Interstate 93 in Wilmington Friday morning.
> State Police tweeted out photos of the object, which was impaled in the driver’s side of the windshield.
> The driver reportedly sustained facial injuries.
> A spokesperson for the Department of Transportation told WBZ-TV it “appears to be an older style raised pavement marker.”
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


How they used to do the Frontal Offset Crash Test..


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=32110093&nid=148&fm=most_popular&s_cid=popular-1


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

How wacky is this?








Happened last night in Finland. Woman passes the bus (going in the same direction) and tries to make it pull over. Her man is one of the passengers in the bus. The bus won't stop, so the woman speeds up, makes a U-turn and collides head on with the bus at high speed. The woman and her three children (aged 1, 2 and 6, two of which also the bus passenger man's children) all die immediately. :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Son said:


> How wacky is this?
> 
> Happened last night in Finland. Woman passes the bus (going in the same direction) and tries to make it pull over. Her man is one of the passengers in the bus. The bus won't stop, so the woman speeds up, makes a U-turn and collides head on with the bus at high speed. The woman and her three children (aged 1, 2 and 6, two of which also the bus passenger man's children) all die immediately. :banghead:


Mentally ill, yes. Wacky, no.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.timesdispatch.com/news/l...cle_0bffc4eb-ad78-50a2-a27d-a82da3e05247.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Now even the cops are getting into the fake injury lawsuit game


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Army Jeep crash test


----------



## gforce1108 (Sep 21, 2006)

These may not compare to the others here, but these are of my girlfriend's brand new Mazda3. One week old. 83 year old guy in the Accord backed out and hit another car then jammed it in drive, jumped the curve, knocked down the handycapped parking sign and pushed the two planters out of the way before launching off the curb into the front fender of the Mazda. I think he was trying to make a break for the exit, but his insurance paid up very nicely (got about 6k in diminished value after it was fixed). Almost 9k in damage:







The police wanted to impound her car for some reason but the tow truck driver talked them out of it - they ended up leaving the car with a note on it (she was working and didn't know her car was hit - fortunately other people took these pictures and gave them to her). Wasn't easy getting it repaired - police took weeks with the 'report' and wouldn't release the owners name. My insurance ran the guys plates from the pictures and got me the info. His insurance took weeks to finally agree to pay out. We drove the car like this for over a month (actually drove perfect!).

Now that I have dash cams in both my VWs, I'm sure I'll get something good.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

My people need me. I must go!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone is late for work


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Son said:


> Happened last night in Finland. Woman passes the bus (going in the same direction) and tries to make it pull over. Her man is one of the passengers in the bus. The bus won't stop, so the woman speeds up, makes a U-turn and collides head on with the bus at high speed. The woman and her three children (aged 1, 2 and 6, two of which also the bus passenger man's children) all die immediately. :banghead:


Update to the story: The man had earlier talked about wanting to split up. The woman stopped the bus at a bus stop, got into the bus, started a fight with the man, the bus driver told the woman to get out, she then drove off and made the U-turn.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> My people need me. I must go!
> http://rs1img.memecdn.com/driver-escape_o_4048399.gif


Bus driver died in that one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Bus driver died in that one.


IIRC he was doing something stupid like texting before the accident.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

spockcat said:


> IIRC he was doing something stupid like texting before the accident.


I believe he was backing up on the highway to get back to the exit. Definitely stupid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

shawshank redemption said:


> I believe he was backing up on the highway to get back to the exit. Definitely stupid.


Yes, that was it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

It's less about the crash and more about his reaction. :laugh::laugh:






Starts at 1:00.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

I watched that whole video and didn't even get to see his rims! Oh, hell no!

This cannot be happening... Three minutes and no rims, dude!


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Bye bye, shoe. :wave:



worth_fixing said:


> It's less about the crash and more about his reaction. :laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. :laugh:


----------



## A&F (Feb 13, 2013)

NathanDetroit said:


> Bye bye, shoe. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. :laugh:


Was that even real?

[video]http://www.streetfire.net/video/kids-play-initial-d-video-game-then-try-to-drift_5463.htm[/video]

<object width='670' height='377' classid='clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000' id='SFID016554228495806456'><param name='movie' value='http://www.streetfire.net/flash/SPlayer.swf' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' /><param name='allowScriptAccess' value='always' /><param name='wmode' value='transparent' /><param name='allowfullscreen' value='true' /><param name='FlashVars' value='video=4ff17fe8-9178-4217-95bf-14d807876ed5&servicecfg=386'/><embed src='http://www.streetfire.net/flash/SPlayer.swf' flashvars='video=4ff17fe8-9178-4217-95bf-14d807876ed5&servicecfg=386' allowfullscreen='true' wmode='transparent' width='670' height='377' allowscriptaccess='always' type='application/x-shockwave-flash' pluginspage='http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer' /></object><br/><a href='kids-play-initial-d-video-game-then-try-to-drift_5463.htm'>Kids play Initial D video game, then try to drift </a>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not today.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Two angles of the same crash.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

That dude on the inside of the sidewalk got smoked in that first video


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Russian parking


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

mitcompressor said:


> Well that's one way to deal with a stop sign.


Its not a stop sign.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

KGB7 said:


> Its not a stop sign.


heh... silly me










Nice drifting


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Lobster truck goes up in flames.... (clearly it says low clearance. What part of that statement is so hard to comprehend?)










Once again, a truck can't fit under a small dimension.



> Truck carrying 7,000 pounds of lobster hits a bridge, catches fire, and causes train delays.





> Police said the 13-foot truck was unable to clear the overpass, which is just over *10-and-a-half feet tall*. “As a result of impact, a small fire started in the air-conditioner compressor that is positioned near the roof of the truck,” police said in a statement.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

mitcompressor said:


> Lobster truck goes up in flames
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that short bridge strikes again. :laugh: I would to live near it and watch all the destruction it would cause.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

nonstop entertainment. Glass, ice cream, sardines and now lobsters.

100,000 dollars worth of lobsters. (driver refused to tell police where he was taking them. What?)



> When asked if responding to a crash scene where lobsters were on the road was odd, Hoban said it’s not the strangest thing he has seen—and it’s certainly not the first time a truck has crashed into this particular bridge.
> 
> On Monday, a truck carrying glass slammed into the East Street Bridge. Hoban said last year, an ice cream truck also collided with the bridge, sending ice cream flying all over the roadway. In 1987, when Hoban first started working for the Westwood Police Department, he said a sardine truck hit the bridge, and it left fish all over the road, leading to a foul smell that disrupted the neighbors.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Don't forget wine and cookies.



> 1986 - 12 accidents
> 1987 - Seven accidents
> 1988 - 13 accidents
> 1992 - Four crashes, two in which cars hit the curb or the wall, one in which a car rear-ended another vehicle and a fourth involving a truck that hit the bridge.
> ...


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Their PD puts them on Youtube.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

I love the first Passat too. "**** yo yellow center lines"


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> Their PD puts them on Youtube.


Best one:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

two cars decided I-83 would make a nice race track and then this happened.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## urbanrocketeer (Aug 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Well, they almost made it.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

jettagli1991 said:


>


Talk about as shtty way to start your day.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


>




IDIOT!


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

dh71704 said:


> Talk about as shtty way to start your day.


I know having your FJ getting rear-ended while making a left turn.















:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dh71704 said:


> Talk about as shtty way to start your day.


I'd love to read that accident report.
_
"The toilet was traveling southbound on I-55 when it was observed crossing the center line in a no-passing zone into oncoming traffic."_


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> Best one:


I doubt the authenticity of this video. It says it takes place in Massachusetts, yet there were no fights, no one driving 30 over, no one attempting dangerous passes, and there was simply a general display of patience. What gives?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

97audia4 said:


> two cars decided I-83 would make a nice race track and then this happened.


do you have more to the story? news article doesn't mention anything about racing or multiple cars:



ABC27 said:


> State police said 26-year-old Justin Kireta of Tower City was preparing to exit the highway at Derry Street when he lost control for unknown reasons and veered to the right. His Honda Civic struck the undercarriage of the tractor-trailer and became lodged underneath.


http://www.abc27.com/story/27183148/update-victim-identified-in-deadly-i-83-crash


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

n0rdicalex. said:


> do you have more to the story? news article doesn't mention anything about racing or multiple cars:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.abc27.com/story/27183148/update-victim-identified-in-deadly-i-83-crash




I find it odd too because there were plenty of people there giving witness statements telling the cops what had happened.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Idiots behind the wheel. Every day in every way


Houston in this case.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm beginning to think that pulling off onto the shoulder is a very bad idea, no matter what the reason.

Too many cellphone addicts, drunks and clearly idiots abound.

Tumwater, Wa. Yesterday. ( and certainly repeated all over the country on a constant basis, unfortunately)



> A woman was killed in Tumwater Thursday morning when a semi truck hit her car that was stopped on the right shoulder of northbound Interstate 5.
> 
> The semi truck was traveling about 58 mph when it hit the car near milepost 102, according to a tweet from Trooper Guy Gill of the Washington State Patrol.












Of course, I can see problems when you tell the officer you kept going to the nearest exit so you wouldn't be a sitting duck.

In your defense, show him this picture. Probably won't help you, but it might give him pause (as he hands you the ticket, oops)


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

No kidding.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I see people parked on the shoulder all there time here. There's no excuse because even with a flat tire they could make it to the next exit which is usually less than a mile away.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I will not embed this because of my hatred for landscape videos.

Road rage in a parking garage - enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgIQlk3CRFY


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Balderdash said:


> No kidding.


oooof.....


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


> I'm beginning to think that pulling off onto the shoulder is a very bad idea, no matter what the reason.
> 
> Too many cellphone addicts, drunks and clearly idiots abound.
> 
> ...


yikes


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Gettin' a leg up


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

The cops really get clobbered in "traffic stops". (or in this case parked in the emergency lane working a crash)


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


What kind of car is this? I see what resembles a hatch, and the window on the right and tall rear door frame on the left appear to show a long roof like a wagon.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> What kind of car is this? I see what resembles a hatch, and the window on the right and tall rear door frame on the left appear to show a long roof like a wagon.


uh.... well it's definitely a "compact" now. oy


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Geeze.. that car never stood a chance.

Tiny size goes up against a semi.



> A preliminary investigation found that the woman had pulled over and stopped on the right shoulder of the freeway when her *1991 Geo Metro developed a mechanical problem*. She was parked there when the semi truck drove onto the shoulder and rear-ended her car while traveling at about 58 mph.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Is he comin' or goin'?


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> Is he comin' or goin'?


comin' in hot, goin' to the hospital/morgue.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> I will not embed this because of my hatred for *portrait* videos.
> 
> Road rage in a parking garage - enjoy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgIQlk3CRFY


FTFY....and WOW!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Long Island (Last week)












> COMMACK, N.Y. (AP) - Police say a Pennsylvania man crashed his car into a backyard swimming pool of a Long Island home and was pulled to safety by the homeowner.
> 
> Suffolk County police say Jon Bacchi of Commack was working on his house shortly before 4 p.m. Monday when the car went in the pool.
> 
> ...


Bacchi saved the 79-year-old by diving into the pool and breaking the driver's side window. (Suffolk County Police)


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

DUI accident this morning outside my work.

"It was unclear Friday whether Richeson was the sole occupant of the vehicle at the time of the crash, but there was no one inside the vehicle when it was removed from the Willamette River. The car was fully submerged and the airbag deployed during the crash, but Richeson got out of the vehicle with only bumps and bruises to show for it, authorities said."


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


> Gettin' a leg up


gee. Talk about a hard hit. Man


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


That has to be from TV or a movie. The officers running through the flying glass at the end... :sly:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> That has to be from TV or a movie. The officers running through the flying glass at the end... :sly:


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

^ Ah, I see. It's the way the GIF was edited.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://blog.dupontregistry.com/ferrari/enzo/crashed-ferrari-enzo-sale/


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Hand Cannon said:


> Is he comin' or goin'?


Dang!!


----------



## jhinsc (Jul 9, 2014)

82Turbo930 said:


> Dang!!


Looks like an older mustang - what a waste! The driver.....not so much.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hand Cannon said:


> gee. Talk about a hard hit. Man


id venture to guess those 2 big bottles of nos in front of the car had nothing to do with that accident. :sly:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

almost three years to the day was this pileup in Germany


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hand Cannon said:


> almost three years to the day was this pileup in Germany


Back story? Weather related?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

dh71704 said:


> Back story? Weather related?


Yep... fog

Visibility? Wow.


> The crash which involved 52 vehicles happened on Friday night near the city of Muenster after fog settled over the stretch of autobahn 31 creating *visibilty of just one metre*.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Not old lady either.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGjyJguiif0
http://www.kake.com/home/headlines/45489467.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't you just love slippery plastic bedliners


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

spockcat said:


> don't you just love slippery plastic bedliners


*bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

<iframe class="imgur-embed" width="100%" height="471" frameborder="0" src="http://i.imgur.com/BwHa659.gifv#embed">.</iframe>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


>



wow... nothin' to see here folks.


----------



## corradoswapT (Jan 4, 2005)

always wear your seatbelt


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

corradoswapT said:


> always wear your seatbelt


Here is the explanation from youtube (translated):



youtube via bing translator said:


> The accident happened on October 27 in 12:30 night.
> A105 road from Moscow to Domodedovo Airport, in the direction of Moscow, after passage of the bridge over the Pahru near Čurilkovo.
> 
> In absolutely quiet traffic situation, moving to the left lane, white car (at first glance, the KIA, the TRAFFIC POLICE said Cherry Amulet), moving at high speed, failed to control (there is a version that has snapped the wheel, but I've not heard of cotton), I was left on the sidelines, in the post, in a ditch, overturned many times, people povyletali in different directions (not wearing were, apparently).
> ...


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^  RIP guy


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Well, crap.

Judging by what I see, the chassis should be OK. There is a pretty large carbon crashbox in the nose that takes up a lot of the length. The upper body is damaged (its all 1 piece), the bonnet, the lower inner panels, the front section of Jabrock...

The control arms are very long on that car- they should tweak and bend long before causing damage to the chassis.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> I will not embed this because of my hatred for landscape videos.
> 
> Road rage in a parking garage - enjoy.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgIQlk3CRFY


I prefer landscape videos, unlike the one posted.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Pls expln. Are those buses or are they on rails... WTF are them?


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Pls expln. Are those buses or are they on rails... WTF are them?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Süsser Tod said:


> Pls expln. Are those buses or are they on rails... WTF are them?


It looks like the one on the right derailed.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Süsser Tod said:


> Pls expln. Are those buses or are they on rails... WTF are them?


Streetcars, just the wrong kind for tracks that close.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

vortexblue said:


> Well, crap.
> 
> Judging by what I see, the chassis should be OK. There is a pretty large carbon crashbox in the nose that takes up a lot of the length. The upper body is damaged (its all 1 piece), the bonnet, the lower inner panels, the front section of Jabrock...
> 
> The control arms are very long on that car- they should tweak and bend long before causing damage to the chassis.


Better quality pictures.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TaaT said:


> Better quality pictures.



Sum bitch


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

I used to be one of the builders of the US Monos.

That *looks* like it might be some expensive carbon body pieces without any chassis damage... although I think we should be seeing the LF wheel in this pic at this angle!
Because of the size of those carbon panels, he'll be replacing huge sections of the car.

"When life gives you lemons... You paint that sht gold."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

The other side.


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

Süsser Tod said:


> Pls expln. Are those buses or are they on rails... WTF are them?


----------



## ph4n70m (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Does this count?


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Does this count?


That will NOT buff out.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Does this count?


Ran into briks and mortar?


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Does this count?


If that had hit a little further up, there would've been no more car. Yikes.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Ran into briks and mortar?


Was nearly reduced to crubble?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^  RIP guy


And safety reminder #983576928569482365932847998609865846
Wear your f*@king seat belt.
Why are so many supposedly intelligent people such stubborn idiots when it comes to seat belt use?
A modern car's safety only works if you stay in the freaking car during the crash.

I have a co-worker that still refuses to wear his. :banghead:


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


ohh dear Lord I would


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ohh dear Lord I would




yup yup. 100%.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ohh dear Lord I would


It might cost you. I don't see any bus stops on that street.

Edit - that's a really weird industrial neighborhood. There's a few city blocks with no buildings, but lots of parked cars and about 2-3 working girls on each block.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Edit - that's a really weird industrial neighborhood. There's a few city blocks with no buildings, but lots of parked cars and about 2-3 working girls on each block.


She is just waiting for a ride to the beach.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> She is just waiting for a ride to the beach.


That's this one.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


Is the woman stupid? It looks like she never heard any squealing or incoming sounds until the car slammed the pole behind her. Also walking in the street fail.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

clutchrider said:


> Is the woman stupid? It looks like she never heard any squealing or incoming sounds until the car slammed the pole behind her. Also walking in the street fail.


Asian. check
Woman. check
Asian woman. check

20 bucks says the driver is also an Asian woman.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

clutchrider said:


> Is the woman stupid? It looks like she never heard any squealing or incoming sounds until the car slammed the pole behind her. Also walking in the street fail.


probably had head-phones in like most oblivious people in big cities these days...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> probably had head-phones in like most oblivious people in big cities these days...


I think she has a device in her right hand which is probably connected to headphones. I too see lots of people walking, jogging, riding bikes, even driving with headphones in their ears totally unaware of what is happening around them.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Suspected drunk driver takes out six parked cars.

This Corolla took the brunt of it...ripped the left rear suspension right out.









Perp's car:









Perp:









Has sort of a "Saturn Lady" vibe going on.

Shall we dub him "Lincoln Dude"?


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Monster truck Accident in Haaksbergen (NL)
3 dead.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

gti_matt said:


> Perp:


No fashion sense dude.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

spockcat said:


> even driving with headphones in their ears


i see this alot too. how can people drive like this? hell, i thought this kinda thing was illegal. dont most states require people to get out of the way when they hear cop cars, ambulances, and fire trucks?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

GoForBroke said:


> i see this alot too. how can people drive like this? hell, i thought this kinda thing was illegal. dont most states require people to get out of the way when they hear cop cars, ambulances, and fire trucks?


Probably is illegal, but just goes unpunished.:thumbdown:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I've been waiting to see this for a long time


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Excuse me.. Can I? I need to... Can I just squeeze throu.. OK, thanks!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Look, donuts on sale!


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Look, donuts on sale!


Truck driver fell asleep, crossed into oncoming traffic, killing two, injuring numerous others.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Look, donuts on sale!


My friend at work has his Sister in law killed in that crash, and If it hadnt been for early meeting at work I would have been in that exact spot when it happened.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

97audia4 said:


>


I'm glad to see that one guy come back and apologize after being a dick. Then the video guy with his commentary at the end - "they shoulda been out with salt and plow trucks before this happened." then he says "happens every year." OK, so the camera guy is aware of it happening every year, and thinks "they" should be able to prevent it but don't, who's the dumb dumb for going out and driving?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

uh.... last stop, folks. Two exits... no waiting...everybody off.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> Excuse me.. Can I? I need to... Can I just squeeze throu.. OK, thanks!


Now sure how anyone thought that would end well.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

The Marty Show said:


> Truck driver fell asleep, crossed into oncoming traffic, killing two, injuring numerous others.


He forgot his meth..


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


> That right there is a nightmare


I'd say it is a good example why people *should not drive in fog*, like this.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

It's like the writers didn't know when to stop.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm glad to see that one guy come back and apologize after being a dick. Then the video guy with his commentary at the end - "they shoulda been out with salt and plow trucks before this happened." then he says "happens every year." OK, so the camera guy is aware of it happening every year, and thinks "they" should be able to prevent it but don't, who's the dumb dumb for going out and driving?


Guy asked completely reasonable question from my point of view.
I do not like people standing with cameras and waiting for another accident to happen just to say WOW. Nobody ask you to risk your life, *put bucket, box(es), garbage can in front of iced area, if you do not have triangles or fliers; it may help to avoid damage, injuries and may be death. Do act like you have brain of 5 year old.
*

There is a clip somewhere, I think Dodge Durango engine compartment is on fire, guy, who filmed it, said, "Yeah, it is gone, let it burn..." The problem is at the beginning footprint of fire was literally 5 IN x 5 IN and could have been easily extinguished with small bottle of Pepsi or sand from the road. Guy rather film and wait...


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

If the car stopped and facing the wrong direction in the lane at 1:30 wasn't enough warning to the next car that
came along and smashed into it at 15mph, then a bit of litter placed on the road isn't going 
to help to warn cars either.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Daemon42 said:


> If the car stopped and facing the wrong direction in the lane at 1:30 wasn't enough warning to the next car that
> came along and smashed into it at 15mph, then a bit of litter placed on the road isn't going
> to help to warn cars either.


Ok, let me ask you, do you think guy did his best in this situation? (Although looking at him, I think he may be did...)


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

barrier12 said:


> Ok, let me ask you, do you think guy did his best in this situation? (Although looking at him, I think he may be did...)


I don't think he did everything possible, but I also don't think he did anything wrong either, just because
he got out his camera. If anything, maybe the video will promote some changes in the way his
municipality handles the snow.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

Daemon42 said:


> I don't think he did everything possible, but I also don't think he did anything wrong either, just because
> he got out his camera. If anything, maybe the video will promote some changes in the way his
> municipality handles the snow.


Let's be honest and clear, according to his own video he did NOTHING to prevent next accidents to happen that evening, instead he was WAITING for MORE accidents, so he would say "Please, subscribe to my channel." :screwy:
That IS wrong.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

barrier12 said:


> Let's be honest and clear, according to his own video he did NOTHING to prevent next accidents to happen that evening, instead he was WAITING for MORE accidents, so he would say "Please, subscribe to my channel." :screwy:
> That IS wrong.


No, you're creating a causal link where there was only correlation. 
His own car had already been in an accident, and he was staying with it.
He filmed because he was there with a camera, as many people do.
He posted the video because he has a youtube channel
and asks for subscriptions because that's what people do with videos on youtube.

Other cars were still crashing into his. It's not like he was just some random
asshat wandering around the neighborhood on foot looking to collect footage of cars
crashing into each other. If you think it's possible to get other drivers' 
attention at night driving in the snow and ice from the relative safety of the sidewalk , 
then I suggest you try it, along with putting trash cans in the street, and report back.

Is it possible that he could have done more? Sure. Would it have
made any difference? I doubt it. BTW, at the end of the video he is 
further up the street with someone stopped, and yet others are still
sliding through the intersection above the pile-up.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

barrier12 said:


> Guy asked completely reasonable question from my point of view.
> I do not like people standing with cameras and waiting for another accident to happen just to say WOW. Nobody ask you to risk your life, *put bucket, box(es), garbage can in front of iced area, if you do not have triangles or fliers; it may help to avoid damage, injuries and may be death. Do act like you have brain of 5 year old.
> *
> 
> There is a clip somewhere, I think Dodge Durango engine compartment is on fire, guy, who filmed it, said, "Yeah, it is gone, let it burn..." The problem is at the beginning footprint of fire was literally 5 IN x 5 IN and could have been easily extinguished with small bottle of Pepsi or sand from the road. Guy rather film and wait...



so you are in an area where you dont live and you expect someone to just steal/ take whatever they can find out of someones yard and put it in the the dark street where there is ice.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BeeAlk said:


> I'm glad to see that one guy come back and apologize after being a dick. Then the video guy with his commentary at the end - "they shoulda been out with salt and plow trucks before this happened." then he says "happens every year." OK, so the camera guy is aware of it happening every year, and thinks "they" should be able to prevent it but don't, who's the dumb dumb for going out and driving?


I put myself in the position of the cameraman, and thought I would have probably grabbed a flashlight and try to slow oncoming folks down or divert them to another route.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

mitcompressor said:


> uh.... last stop, folks. Two exits... no waiting...everybody off.


heh... a wheelstanding bus


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

new car already crashed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

crisvr6 said:


> new car already crashed: Crashed 2015 Mustang pics


I guess Mustang drivers need to learn how to drive cars with independent rear suspension.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> I guess Mustang drivers need to learn how to drive cars with independent rear suspension.


:snort:


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

crisvr6 said:


> new car already crashed


New car? ****, the Tiburon has been out for decades now. eace:









I'll show myself out.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

redshift said:


> New car? ****, the Tiburon has been out for decades now. eace:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

barrier12 said:


> *if you do not have triangles or fliers*


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

gti_matt said:


>



FINALLY!!! Someone was actually reading... 

Fire sticks/flares.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Hung up


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

They were hauling, now they're stallin'


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

http://qctimes.com/traffic/police-i...cle_b757ab84-dfb5-5bcc-bdea-afc13462a71c.html


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Man... that is just whacked.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You just know this is going to end poorly


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

82Turbo930 said:


>


I love CHiPs.


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

****, guy owned it for one day


image by justin.lowe1990, on Flickr


http://www.gtspirit.com/2014/11/27/mclaren-p1-wrecked-in-dallas-crash/


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Texas


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Texas


That went in there so perfect that it looks like some kind of art installation or something.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

jettagli1991 said:


> That went in there so perfect that it looks like some kind of art installation or something.


yep... at first glance, I thought this is too good to be true. I found the story as below:

Missouri City, Texas reported as the following:



> Saudi Arabian woman decided to try her hand at Texas driving. Wound up at an intersection and was very timid and missed several opportunities to merge into the flow of traffic.
> 
> A driver of a car waiting behind her for several minutes had observed her missing these opportunities, and finally beeped his horn at her. In a panic, she pressed the accelerator to the floor and lept into the middle of the street. Other drivers in the main road slammed on their brakes to avoid her, and this further frightened her. She had one foot on the accelerator and the other on the brake, she was spinning about in the middle of the road a minute, then released the brake and managed to straighten the steering. This led her car to leap the curb and slam into the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

crisvr6 said:


> Ecoboost Ponies crashed by hairdressers:facepalm:


Too much torks you could deadumpkin::laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

.......and here is our next stop.

Watch the porch railing getting off.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

New Zealand One year ago


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

well then...


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Driver of the medic unit was in critical condition but is now stable condition and talking to family. Took an hour to extricate him from the unit. 



> Police say the tractor trailer was stopped, taking up three lanes of Washington Boulevard, due to a crash it was involved in with another vehicle. It had been making a left turn from Kit Kat Road to southbound Washington Boulevard. When the ambulance went up the hill on northbound Washington Boulevard just before Kit Kat Road it hit the back of a Hyundai Sonata, then hit the side of the trailer part of the tractor trailer, according to police. That impact made the Hyundai collide into the back of a Chrysler 300.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

AeroWagon said:


> I love CHiPs.


Season 2, episode 15, "Mait Team". I'm a total Chips wonk for all the now valuable cars that they balled up. You could retire off of the recurring background cars alone.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Drunk Mustang driver tried to cross the Golden Gate via the sidewalk, and got stuck. I hope they release the video footage.

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...n-Gate-Bridge-Sidewalk-CHP-DUI-284482481.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> Drunk Mustang driver tried to cross the Golden Gate via the sidewalk, and got stuck. I hope they release the video footage.
> 
> http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...n-Gate-Bridge-Sidewalk-CHP-DUI-284482481.html


I was watching that story earlier today. He must have been on that bike/foot path for at third of a mile.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

must have been fun crawling out of that one.....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

funnee84bunny said:


> must have been fun crawling out of that one.....


Also crawling out of the sunroof to take that photo.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Holy carp!


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TaaT said:


>



I wish this would happen more often


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

82Turbo930 said:


> I wish this would happen more often


IIRC, there were some collectable cars in the collapsed building.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> IIRC, there were some collectable cars in the collapsed building.


I was wondering what the building was. I hope there wasn't anyone inside at the time? Also...very impressed with the response time by the cops. 2 on the scene in less than 30 seconds?! Bravo!


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Viking said:


> I was wondering what the building was. I hope there wasn't anyone inside at the time? Also...very impressed with the response time by the cops. 2 on the scene in less than 30 seconds?! Bravo!


Wait, you're joking......right? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


I guess that was a load-bearing wall.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


I really want to know what someone was smoking when they made this :laugh:


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

2ohgti said:


> I really want to know what someone was smoking when they made this :laugh:


Probably nothing, you know, Japan.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

2ohgti said:


> I really want to know what someone was smoking when they made this :laugh:


this is what happens when you drop two nukes and dont monitor the aftermath.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


>


................and no darned tires in the water, either!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I think this counts: 










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Up on the roof. Escondido.....yesterday


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

acccording to the tow truck driver, the bmw was heard to be mumbling "I just wanted to see what it was like to stay in a garage. I'm a bmw.....dammit!" :laugh:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Massive Attack said:


> Up on the roof. Escondido.....yesterday


up on the roof top crash bang boom, drunk driving santa wrecked your room. :laugh:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Massive Attack said:


> Up on the roof. Escondido.....yesterday


 
What? How? Got a link to a story on that?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

heh


> An SUV crashed into the roof of a home in Escondido, California, Wednesday with such force it felt like an earthquake, the homeowner said.
> George Strother told NBC 7 his morning started with a bang.
> 
> It was 12:23 a.m. when a satellite radio company called Escondido police reporting an airbag deployment inside an SUV on Hubbard Place.
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CodeMan said:


>


LOL, I posted this image in the parking thread.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

any story behind this one or is it just asian lady driving?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

funnee84bunny said:


> acccording to the tow truck driver, the bmw was heard to be mumbling "I just wanted to see what it was like to stay in a garage. I'm a bmw.....dammit!" :laugh:



oh, man


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

cuppie said:


> What? How? Got a link to a story on that?


judging by street view.... seems like they just weren't paying attention and ramped the curb.....

https://www.google.com/maps/@33.153...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sagNz1ePoTXbQ1KRLylVCrw!2e0


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Special delivery... wow


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CodeMan said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

When marriage proposals go wrong.



> So, I want to spend the rest of my lifey, will you be my Wifey? Oh, yikes!!














> The unidentified lover in the central town of Ijsselstein rented a crane, planning to descend in front of his girlfriend's bedroom window first thing Saturday morning, play her a song and then pop the question. Instead the crane toppled over, smashing a large hole in the neighbors' roof.
> 
> The man clambered to safety and no one was injured.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

......and let's don't forget taking out that back window.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


lol awesome


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Those weren't TIE pilots. Probably porters or technicians. 

Someone is going to lose their job over this.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Those weren't TIE pilots. Probably porters or technicians.
> 
> Someone is going to lose their job over this.


first thing i thought as well... :laugh:

also, aren't the fighters single occupant crafts?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Those weren't TIE pilots. Probably porters or technicians.
> 
> Someone is going to lose their job over this.


"lose" their job


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Süsser Tod said:


> Probably nothing, you know, Japan.





GoForBroke said:


> this is what happens when you drop two nukes and dont monitor the aftermath.


:laugh:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

McBanagon said:


>





Awwww a truck angel!


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Had to have been drunk out of her mind or something :facepalm:


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

man killed by truck wheel

Rio de Janeiro - Downtown

http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/roda-de...-outras-tres-pessoas-revelam-imagens-14842291


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

im surprised at how low the impact actually was, he slowed down so quick.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

> Highway to Hell(cat): Owner wrecks 707-hp Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat one hour after buying it


http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.co...hp-dodge-challenger-one-hour-after-buying-it/


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

EdRacer71 said:


> http://motorsportstalk.nbcsports.co...hp-dodge-challenger-one-hour-after-buying-it/


Glad i searched was about to post this. Sucks to be the owner. "Bet it was the snow tires"


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

That genius will forever be known as the guy who killed Colorado's first Hellcat. Pot jokes to follow.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

^^^^^
Dont drive like a dick when you dont now the road.

Here is one local to me, someone this 75 year old lady ran into this house in a 10mph speed limit zone.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-killed-devastating-car-crash-thrown-air.html


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

A massive crash. All due to one truck losing his brakes.
















http://ewn.co.za/2014/10/14/N12-accident-Primary-report-attributes-accident-to-brake-failure


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Start of the world's first (and last) Robin Reliant race series


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bidirectional rally course


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


fat man got run over by your grandma. standing at the counter christmas eve.
you can say she didnt do it on purpose. but that aint the story the police will believe. :laugh:


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


>




IDIOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

And this just happened in Toronto. Toronto Transit Commission (TTC) bus turned left in front of TTC streetcar. 










We've had a real problem with TTC bus drivers running red lights and recently killing a passenger who just stepped off the bus. They're looking into training standards for all TTC bus drivers. 

However, it could have just as easily been the streetcar's fault as they run relights constantly.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/canada/toronto/school-bus-has-close-shave-with-go-train-1.2809010


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Start of the world's first (and last) Robin Reliant race series


Ha ha...I could not stop watching this......laughing like an idiot right now


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

tngdesi said:


> Ha ha...I could not stop watching this......laughing like an idiot right now


I only wish that it was real


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


>




This is why you should NEVER EVER ride on the shoulder, particularly when travelling in a group.

I hope guys are okay.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

*Man survives improbable fall from overpass* 







_When I play Grand Theft Auto V, I tend to do some very, very silly things. You know, drive cars off mountains, eject from planes without parachutes and yes, jump from freeway overpasses. I always question, though, how realistic the game's representation of these events is. Well, in the case of the last scenario, we no longer have to wonder.

We aren't sure what the heck is going on here, but at least one outlet reports that the man in this video was acting under the influence of some illicit substances – "a cocktail of drugs," to be precise – when he fell from a freeway overpass in Tijuana, Mexico. The Mirror reports he was fleeing from the local constabulary when he attempted to take flight, with his plunge recorded by a stopped motorist.

As disturbing as this event is, the allegedly high jumper bounced right back up after his drop.

"I saw him crash to the ground and was expecting him to stay lying on the ground but he just got up and walked off with no visible sign of injury," Jorge Jr. Fosado Lopez, the man that shot the video, told The Mirror. "Everyone was pretty stunned but it took a while for the police to realise that unless they acted they were going to lose him."_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Oddly similar crashes in the same area, a day apart from each other.


----------



## MichelleRoze (May 22, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


This is a very old post from like...ever ago...but just realized that's a mk4 jetta....probably wasn't one when it was done though...more the size of a smart car...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

MichelleRoze said:


> but just realized that's a mk4 jetta...


Lada Kalina http://i.imgur.com/7HtIJdI.jpg http://i.imgur.com/O09Watp.jpg


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Also why the hell did the driver come to a complete stop in the middle of the road??


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Preppy said:


> Also why the hell did the driver come to a complete stop in the middle of the road??


i see this far too often. people stopping in a driving lane when theres a perfectly good turning lane. i attribute it to the same phenomenon that causes people to forget what the turn signal is for.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Also why the hell did the driver come to a complete stop in the middle of the road??


Wanted to turn left. Noticed too late. Didn't use the left turn lane.


----------



## MichelleRoze (May 22, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Lada Kalina http://i.imgur.com/7HtIJdI.jpg http://i.imgur.com/O09Watp.jpg


That back end looks to be rounder than the one in the video. But either way, it didn't look that when when it was all said and done.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

MichelleRoze said:


> That back end looks to be rounder than the one in the video.


I could not figure out what kind of car was that, here are the russian news. http://rusdtp.ru/28724-poyavilas-videozapis-zhutkogo-dtp-na-trasse-kavkaz.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

New Hampshire, right now.


>


c/o Jalopnik, https://twitter.com/NeEmergencyNews, and https://twitter.com/CBSEveningNews


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Closed course. Do not try this at home.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Not so wacky, but this happens relatively frequently at this bridge (reminds me of that poor railroad bridge that gets hit all the time):









Truck had to go right by signs that said "NO TRUCKS OR BUSES" and a sign noting bridge height of 12'-6"









I've also seen people who have crashed straight into the yellow gates that span the road when it is closed. Bad section of road for inattentive drivers. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


After this, the police officer lost his driver's license, and maybe his job.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

No matter how bad of a car wreck you get in, chances are you will never get in a wreck as expensive as this one:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Michigan, right now. 90-100 car pileup - Mutiple fatalities. 

http://www.wzzm13.com/story/news/local/kalamazoo/2015/01/09/closed-serious-crash/21493615/



> One of the trucks was transporting fireworks.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Michigan, right now. 90-100 car pileup - Mutiple fatalities.
> 
> http://www.wzzm13.com/story/news/local/kalamazoo/2015/01/09/closed-serious-crash/21493615/


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Final tally on the Michigan I-94 pile-up from what I've seen is one fatality and 15-16 injuries, none life-threatening.

One of the burning semi trucks had, wait for it... a load of fireworks in it. Great... 

And c'mon, a half a cab? Seriously? How the hell...


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

AZGolf said:


> No matter how bad of a car wreck you get in, chances are you will never get in a wreck as expensive as this one:


Holy crap. That's what known as a career limiting move.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Closed course. Do not try this at home.


These guys are some of the dumbest mother****ers on earth.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> No matter how bad of a car wreck you get in, chances are you will never get in a wreck as expensive as this one:


IIRC that was a BRAND new plane too someone said it was a total loss but i do not see how that could be possible


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

That rounded panel is the forward pressure bulkhead. There is around 8 pounds per square inch trying to push that panel out of the front of the aircraft when it's in flight. It's about 8 feet in diameter so there's almost 58,000 pounds of force on the panel every time it flies. 

The proper fix most likely means cutting the front of the aircraft off and having Airbus send over a new forward fuselage section to be attached. Repairing the existing nose section is asking for trouble. See the Japan Airlines Flight 123. The tail was blown off because the repaired aft bulkhead failed. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japan_Airlines_Flight_123

JAL recently damaged a 777 doing a go around and striking the tail. I'm sure it'll be seriously expensive or totaled because the aft bulkhead was damaged. 

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...suffers-airframe-damage-in-tailstrike-370363/

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fd2_1333975793#sthash.ONklQH4J


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> IIRC that was a BRAND new plane too someone said it was a total loss but i do not see how that could be possible


That plane had a year or so on it and because of the age they will rebuilt it for sure. They have fixed far more damage than this and those planes are still flying and you may have even been on one. As long as it is done as per the manufacturers exact guidelines it will be fine.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

SpacedOutStar said:


> That plane had a year or so on it and because of the age they will rebuilt it for sure. They have fixed far more damage than this and those planes are still flying and you may have even been on one. As long as it is done as per the manufacturers exact guidelines it will be fine.


I can just hear the insurance adjuster: "Well it's over a year old, so we won't authorize OEM parts unless you pay for them. Your rental is limited to $15 a day and here's a list of shops we recommend."


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

DonL said:


> Final tally on the Michigan I-94 pile-up from what I've seen is one fatality and 15-16 injuries, none life-threatening.
> 
> One of the burning semi trucks had, wait for it... a load of fireworks in it. Great...
> 
> And c'mon, a half a cab? Seriously? How the hell...


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> IIRC that was a BRAND new plane too someone said it was a total loss but i do not see how that could be possible





CRD99 said:


> That rounded panel is the forward pressure bulkhead. There is around 8 pounds per square inch trying to push that panel out of the front of the aircraft when it's in flight. It's about 8 feet in diameter so there's almost 58,000 pounds of force on the panel every time it flies.
> 
> The proper fix most likely means cutting the front of the aircraft off and having Airbus send over a new forward fuselage section to be attached. Repairing the existing nose section is asking for trouble. See the Japan Airlines Flight 123. The tail was blown off because the repaired aft bulkhead failed.
> 
> ...





SpacedOutStar said:


> That plane had a year or so on it and because of the age they will rebuilt it for sure. They have fixed far more damage than this and those planes are still flying and you may have even been on one. As long as it is done as per the manufacturers exact guidelines it will be fine.





> Aircraft repair engineer here. It's my job to design & stress (write a report saying its strong enough) structural repair members for damage like this. I see a fair bit of misinformation in here and I'd like to toss in my $0.02:
> 1) "its a write off" No. Most certainly not. I'd bet my bottom dollar on it. Someone stated this aircraft is ~1 year old and has a price of $200 mil. Even with replacing a large amount of structure and electronics there is no way it would cost $200 million. Heck, USAF rebuilt a B-2 that crashed and burned in Guam for $105 mil. Source
> 2) "it's through pressurized skin so its really bad" No, not really. Repairs through pressurized skin are VERY common. A repair design engineer just has to consider pressurization loads (which aren't actually that bad considering A/C are only pressurized to 7-8 psi) and fatigue due to pressure cycles when he/she is sizing parts.
> 3) "It's the worst place to hit it" There are many worse. Lots of avionics there, yes, but no hydraulics, no fuel, and the loads are quite low. Structurally, this is probably one of the best spots to hit it actually. The entire fuselage forward of the wing acts like a cantilever beam in flight. The highest loads in that section are just forward of the wing box because all of the weight of everything forward is hanging off there. The further forward you go, the less weight hanging off, the less load going through the structure. Additionally the landing gear is aft of the damage so there are no loads to hold up the plane going through there.
> ...


http://www.reddit.com/r/aviation/co...old_airbus_hit_by_cleaning_crew_truck/cnhsekp


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Seitan said:


>


First of all. WOW. 


Second...


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> First of all. WOW.
> 
> 
> Second...


:laugh: Indeed. I can't believe the speed those trucks are carrying in that weather and into the crash.


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Wanted to turn left. Noticed too late. Didn't use the left turn lane.


...is what rear view mirrors are for


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Nickleback claims another victim...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> New Hampshire, right now.
> 
> c/o Jalopnik, https://twitter.com/NeEmergencyNews, and https://twitter.com/CBSEveningNews





Dang that majorly sucks!


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


one more reason to avoid stopping on the shoulder.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Happened this afternoon right in front of our office:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks like the guy gets up and is still on the phone


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


She got tired.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

crisvr6 said:


> new car already crashed


Lifted

Lifted

Lifted

Lifted

Lifted

Its surprising how many mustangs are smashed from lifting the throttle, when the instigating factor in 99.9% of mustang crashes is mashing the throttle.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

AZGolf said:


> No matter how bad of a car wreck you get in, chances are you will never get in a wreck as expensive as this one:




funny, i helped install the led pendant lights in that hangar
hahaha


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

close call on the reporter

Brazil

http://g1.globo.com/am/amazonas/not...a-de-atropelamento-em-estrada-no-am-veja.html

no f*cks given.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

Marcao said:


> close call on the reporter
> 
> Brazil
> 
> ...


he doesnt even flinch


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

*Watch terrifying tire crash into windshield on highway 401 near Toronto*


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Err, was someone behind the wheel of that?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Yep, 2-3 seconds, blue shirt.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

> An elderly man caused chaos at the car wash when he plowed through one in Sacramento, CA going 40 mph.
> 
> Bill Hemmer reported this morning on "America's Newsroom" that the 92-year-old driver of the car didn't put his car into neutral and blasted through the car wash. He ended up crashing his car into vacuums.
> 
> The incident, which happened last Friday, caused over $100,000 in damage, KTXL reported.


40mph...92 years old....doesn't know his gas from his brake pedal. Put the pedal to the medal and mows down the "Quick Quack" Carwash. (evidently their setup wasn't quick enough for him.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Like a rock.










http://www.9news.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/01/18/semi-truck-pileup-washington-i-84/21946171/


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.9news.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/01/18/semi-truck-pileup-washington-i-84/21946171/



Holy Crap!! That guy should go & buy as many lottery tickets as he can afford. 

I'm glad you put the link in, i didn't even see the driver in the pic until I read the story & had a closer look. 

A good ad for pickups and SUV's compared to Mini Cooper's and Smartcars. He would've been dead for sure if he was in anything other than truck....


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

Bosley said:


> A good ad for pickups and SUV's compared to Mini Cooper's and Smartcars. He would've been dead for sure if he was in anything other than truck....


Nice speculation but there is absolutely no way to know that. Too many variables in play.


----------



## Lexi (Jun 18, 2000)

Bosley said:


> A good ad for pickups and SUV's compared to Mini Cooper's and Smartcars. He would've been dead for sure if he was in anything other than truck....


Hardly. Safety standards on pickup trucks are years behind cars. Would probably have more cab left if he was in say a Camry/Accord.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Skip to 1:20.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Skip to 1:20.


Blew a couple tires?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

shawshank redemption said:


> Blew a couple tires?


****ty bumpy road


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Good thin he didn't get hit... but when I see 100,000lbs barreling toward my rear, you bet my spine wouldn't be twisted around, holding a phone to capture the carnage and quite possibly my own death...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


that guy's name must be Fuk kyuu.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Good thin he didn't get hit... but when I see 100,000lbs barreling toward my rear, you bet my spine wouldn't be twisted around, holding a phone to capture the carnage and quite possibly my own death...


The people filming are damn lucky that that truck was empty. If that was loaded down, it would have more than likely plowed into them, if not on top of them.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's an HOUR of wrecks to finish off your friday work day.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

My Aunt's car, she heard a pop, then it caught on fire. She's okay, and has a new fusion now.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

beefjerky said:


> My Aunt's car, she heard a pop, then it caught on fire. She's okay, and has a new fusion now.


Too much NOS most likely.


----------



## MichelleRoze (May 22, 2009)

core5 said:


> Here's an HOUR of wrecks to finish off your friday work day.


Haven't even gotten all the way through and the clip at about 9:48 is epic!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

MichelleRoze said:


> Haven't even gotten all the way through and the clip at about 9:48 is epic!


i was _REALLY_ hoping he would pull a rad james bond J turn or something. 

but yah, that guy have some juevos rancheros.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


My favorite is the dude on the top of the pile trying to pretend he's a sidecar racer. You can see him around 0:38  :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

It's not every day you get hit by an airliner.

This apparently happened a few hours ago.










Story:
http://www.vox.com/2015/2/3/7975353/ge-235-crash-taiwan

Dashcam video from another vehicle.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I hear about that on the news this morning. Incredible. Now I won't stop seeing it for 3 days... until the next viral video hits. lol.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

New Hampshire again. 









http://www.wmur.com/news/car-crashes-straight-into-snow/31108278?absolute=true


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

gti_matt said:


> It's not every day you get hit by an airliner.
> 
> This apparently happened a few hours ago.
> 
> ...




Those VDubs are TOUGH!!!!! 


Yeah, that guy was totally lucky to be alive!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> New Hampshire again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I call "sticking the landing"! This guy gets a 10.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Well this certainly wouldn't have happened up North where they know how to drive in this kinda stuff. Wait a minute, this was Watertown New York. Interstate 81? heh.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

Nice save by the Camry (or whatever that black thing is).:thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

vortexblue said:


> Nice save by the Camry (or whatever that black thing is).:thumbup:


Ferrari driver deserves a swift kick to the nuts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


This is gold!!!


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Ferrari driver deserves a swift kick to the nuts.


Obviously racing the GTR. Too bad they didn't collide and spare the guy minding his own business.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

And the hits just keep on coming

Pennsylvania turnpike yesterday


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

I was just trying to find the source for that gif . Pretty quality all around


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No Bologna! Oscar Mayer Wienermobile Crashes Near Harrisburg



> PITTSBURGH (KDKA) – The Oscar Mayer Wienermobile will be off the road for a while.
> 
> The truck slammed into a pole near Harrisburg today.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Nooooo! Not the weiner!


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds painful.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Nb4dickjokes


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

You shouldn't take your wiener out in these frigid temperatures.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

their weiner plowed a little to hard into that pole.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

DonL said:


> Nooooo! Not the weiner!


it's just the tip.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Meanwhile, in New Zealand.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-smash-windshield-just-moments-runs-air.html


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

> A woman is extremely lucky to be alive after *her car drove* off a rock wall of a car park into a harbour


must've been an automated car. the machines are starting to become self aware.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

................and I think it's gonna stop any moment now. Just keep the camera rolling.


----------



## VRginster (Apr 28, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


this is amazing:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

modular said:


> Very distasteful. I brought the post to the attention of the powers that be.


:thumbup: Good on ya man. That was just unnecessary. :banghead:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

klaxed said:


> :thumbup: Good on ya man. That was just unnecessary. :banghead:


and now back to our regularly scheduled programming. an oldie but a goldie.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

spockcat said:


> No Bologna! Oscar Mayer Wienermobile Crashes Near Harrisburg


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

"She's just a carefree driver who thinks rear view mirrors are for the birds." 

Boston ...Brookline library.... driving backwards she did an inversion












> a woman in her 70s accidentally hit the gas too hard while backing up. She first hit a handicapped parking sign, before sliding up the sign’s pole to the library’s handicap ramp railing, according to the report.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

More Boston - we on a roll lately.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> More Boston - we on a roll lately.


saw this on the news tonight and i couldnt help but just start laughing i mean seriously its like watching a video game


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Friend of mine saw this the other day


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I almost fell out of my chair looking at those. 

About the guy who drove off the bridge- I saw someone talk about that on Facebook, but I thought thye meant the truck that did it last year!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> More Boston - we on a roll lately.


Yup, it was determined he was drunk.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, the sign does say Park 'er!

Boston (where there's no place to put your car)


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


heh.. wow


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> saw this on the news tonight and i couldnt help but just start laughing i mean seriously its like watching a video game


achievement unlocked. find a save point quick! :laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Reporter Talking About How Dangerous the Roads Were Has a Truck Crash Right Behind Her

Fast forward to 1:00.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

People are broadcasting dangerous driving conditions on the side of a highway?

Strong Darwin awards contestant...:facepalm:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

worth_fixing said:


> People are broadcasting dangerous driving conditions on the side of a highway?
> 
> Strong Darwin awards contestant...:facepalm:


it's okay. we have an endless supply of awards. anyone can win. we got this covered. :laugh:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

ah ha ha 

skillz... geeze


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Missouri interstate

Well, there's a road there somewhere.











Damn... like apocalypse.

Michigan a month ago























































I don't think it could get any more scary than compressing a lot of vehicles into scrap and then setting fire to them


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

A truck full of fireworks going off doesn't help, when you've got flammable fluids leaking out all over the place.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

> Red Neck Trucker is on his phone cruising down the road, when one car merges infant of him and then a 2nd attempts to merge as well. The trucker seems to not see this blonde in the VW, and holds his lane. Who is at fault? Do you think the trucker even saw her? She is VERY lucky to be alive, that is for sure!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Reporter Talking About How Dangerous the Roads Were Has a Truck Crash Right Behind Her
> 
> Fast forward to 1:00.


And of course, it's a 4x4....


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Witnessed this one first hand... Dumb yankii decided to try and show of his stock auto S14.... Did a 180°, smacked that woman's van (the same woman who is reaching into the cars window) rammed the pole, hit his head on the steering wheel which knocked him out and then his foot got stuck on the gas pedal for about ten seconds so he was unconsciously doing a burnout... It was glorious, and had I about 10 seconds more warning this was going down, I would have had video of it all instead of just stills... oh well... Only person hurt was his dumbazz...

IMG_1181 (3)


IMG_1183 (3)




Then there's re-re from last years Raleigh snowpocalypse... Genius. Simply genius on this one...

20140214_131200 by volksron, on Flickr



You wouldn't believe the amount of flipped and high centered cars I see here in Japan... It's unreal for a nation where the highest speed limit anywhere is 80... 80 km/h


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

TaaT said:


>



Coast, not skids.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> No matter how bad of a car wreck you get in, chances are you will never get in a wreck as expensive as this one:


You know, coming from this industry, you'd be surprised at how "inexpensive" the fix really was...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Also, that inspired me to finally figure out how to convert this video I've had for like 5 years... This happened at my old work site, MCAS Cherry Point... Enjoy!!








Long version is, that Marine was a fuel farm worker, and was driving around the flightline checking the various hot pits and tanks (basically airplane gas stations). It was about 2am. This particular individual regularly worked on nights, but the previous week or two was switched repeatedly from days to nights and back again for various training and whatnot... This is the result of senior leaders pushing things too far. He was found not at fault, his superiors however, were. 

Here's the pics from when I came into work the next morning, around 6:30







That was about 75,000 in repairs IIRC


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just posted this in the Dallas snow thread. It's always the trucks. 


> This was Thursday in the DC area.
> 
> Exhibit A: Tacoma went on quite a ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Just posted this in the Dallas snow thread. It's always the trucks.


I really do appreciate the graphics. Just glad they didn't hit someone.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


That should be called "2 stubborn morons crash into each other." It's funny because truck drivers love to merge last second in front of cars in the fast lane, causing them to spike the brakes or get hit, and then they proceed to take 10 minutes passing the truck on the right.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

jettagli1991 said:


> That should be called "2 stubborn morons crash into each other." It's funny because truck drivers love to merge last second in front of cars in the fast lane, causing them to spike the brakes or get hit, and then they proceed to take 10 minutes passing the truck on the right.


Agree about these two. And perhaps had the trucker not been chatting on the phone, he could have had 
a hand free to honk at her to make his point more forcefully.

And lest anyone think truckers don't intentionally cut people off to make a slow pass, I sometimes drive 
cross country with a CB radio, and I've heard em chatting at each other about the hapless "four wheeler" they're 
blocking while they make that 5 minute pass. I occasionally call em on it, although usually only after
they eventually get out of the way, because I don't want to spend all day stuck back there.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

jettagli1991 said:


> That should be called "2 stubborn morons crash into each other." It's funny because truck drivers love to merge last second in front of cars in the fast lane, causing them to spike the brakes or get hit, and then they proceed to take 10 minutes passing the truck on the right.


no it shouldn't. it should be called moron in VW thinks turn signal means "im changing lanes, move" when it actually means "May I please change lanes?"


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

jettagli1991 said:


> That should be called "2 stubborn morons crash into each other." It's funny because truck drivers love to merge last second in front of cars in the fast lane, causing them to spike the brakes or get hit, and then they proceed to take 10 minutes passing the truck on the right.


Trucker clearly saw the car, since he swerved left off onto the rumble strips, but he made no attempt at slowing or honking the horn. Also, that truck should not have been in the left lane in the first place. That said, VW driver should be a bit more mindful of her surroundings and not drive right into a semi truck...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

V8 supercar crash


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mike02467 said:


> V8 supercar crash


Dat slomo :thumbup:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Wreckin' in Rolla (missouri)

The hits just keep on comin'



















There is a Greyhound bus in there somewhere as well


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Guess he was dreaming he was driving.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Massive Attack said:


> Guess he was dreaming he was driving.


Looks like he lost the brakes based on how long it took him to stop even after the crash.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Looks like he lost the brakes based on how long it took him to stop even after the crash.


After the accident he was telling the cop that he fell asleep, and then after he smashed into the cars, thought he was jamming the brakes, but was pushing the accelerator instead


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


> Guess he was dreaming he was driving.


heh... not so SMART. Sure did mow those vehicles down, though. Wow.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> That was about 75,000 in repairs IIRC


With how much auto body work costs now, I wouldn't be entirely surprised if that was just the Ranger's repair cost.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

mike02467 said:


> V8 supercar crash


Love those high speed cameras 

It's almost mesmerizing watching all the forces at work, in slow motion.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Slayer said:


> After the accident he was telling the cop that he fell asleep, and then after he smashed into the cars, thought he was jamming the brakes, but was pushing the accelerator instead




Now that I am looking at it on a computer rather than on my phone and can go to the Youtube video page, I can see that is in the description. But he sure doesn't look like he fell asleep. Especially by the way he tries to brace before the crash. Just daydreaming maybe and not realizing vehicles ahead were stopped. Looks like a good candidate for a collision warning system.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Looks like he lost the brakes based on how long it took him to stop even after the crash.


He admitted to falling asleep. Luckily, no one was hurt. He was just charged for a misdemeanor. Here is the news report: http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/sleepy-smart-bus-driver-charged-with-moving-violation/31611950


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

75 vehicles in Maine last week.



> "Honey, when I said we needed to get out and meet some new people, this wasn't exactly what I had in mind"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bro, do you even autocross?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Luck or skill?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Luck or skill?







Nope. Just thuggin it out.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Volvo 240 vs. Acura wagon. Guess who wins...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


How did that guy walk away from that..... And what the hell is up with the name of the gif file?!? "FlimsyBonyAfricangoldencat.gif"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Reporter Talking About How Dangerous the Roads Were Has a Truck Crash Right Behind Her
> 
> Fast forward to 1:00.



If you watch it in slow motion at around 16 seconds you can see the van with the trailer almost lose it too.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Massive Attack said:


> Guess he was dreaming he was driving.


:laugh: @ 0:25, 2:59, and 3:55 "F**K your mailbox!"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://giant.gfycat.com/ImmenseInbornGoldeneye.gif


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Please don't use 40mb gif, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> giant gif


Spockcat... can you remove the black and white gif? Seems to be locking up the page (perhaps there are other big ones as well, I can't tell)

it's even labeled "giant gif"


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I don't have an issue with the gif files but it would probably best if people post videos rather than gif files.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Wow. The scene above didn't play out quite that fast, but still unbelievable sequence of events.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdFiIozpET4


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Oh crap I hope he's ok....

... reminds me of Mark Webber at Le Mans way back when.





(crash starts at the 30 sec mark)


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Wow, that almost doesn't even look real!!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...from-bridge/7BBUlidXS8BZalLm1sk7GM/story.html


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...from-bridge/7BBUlidXS8BZalLm1sk7GM/story.html


......and now we're getting out of the car....slowly.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

This happened about two weeks ago outside of the school where my wife teaches. The accords is ours. Apparently the charger didn't realize that traffic was stopped up ahead and was going too fast. They side swiped three cars and then somehow T-boned the SUV causing it to flip over onto our car. Thankfully it was parked and the damages were minimal, but unfortunately a family of four was in the SUV including two small children who had to go to the hospital.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like a police car too..


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ I should have mentioned in the original post that the charger was an ex police car.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

......and...everybody off...

......yikes....


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Gasoline tanker roll over at the Bourne rotary right after the Bourne Bridge on Cape Cod. Thankfully it didn't happen in the summer it would be a s*** show if it did.













> BOURNE, Mass. (WHDH) - The Bourne Bridge and rotary were closed Wednesday morning after a late-night accident involving a gasoline tanker.
> 
> The accident happened just after 11 p.m. on Tuesday night. The Massachusetts State Police responded to a report of a rolled over tanker at the Bourne Rotary.
> 
> ...


http://www.whdh.com/story/28607422/bourne-bridge-closed-for-tanker-roll-over


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

TopDown_ said:


> ......and...everybody off...
> 
> ......yikes....


"Folks... we're going to have an unscheduled stop today.


Mind your feet."


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Ghost85 said:


> Gasoline tanker roll over at the Bourne rotary right after the Bourne Bridge on Cape Cod. Thankfully it didn't happen in the summer it would be a s*** show if it did.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whdh.com/story/28607422/bourne-bridge-closed-for-tanker-roll-over


Funny becuase there was another 18 wheeler rollover on the 140N/95S interchange yesterday, too i drove by it but no time to take pictures (all 3 lanes of 95 were clear but traffic for 10 miles )


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TopDown_ said:


> ......and...everybody off...
> 
> ......yikes....


oh look, a penny! champion of 2015. :laugh:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

kenny301 said:


> Nope. Just thuggin it out.


go to youtube and look up "like a boss compilation". this clip is the second one in right after the driverless semi doing donuts. 

this guy knew what he was doing. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://gcaptain.com/pickup-truck-hauled-baltimore-harbor-freak-mooring-incident/

Must be a new boat owner. I love boat launch fails.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> http://gcaptain.com/pickup-truck-hauled-baltimore-harbor-freak-mooring-incident/
> 
> Must be a new boat owner. I love boat launch fails.


Oh man, that salt water will do wonders for his Toyota frame...


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

McBanagon said:


>


Backstory?

I'm thinking and elderly person mistook the gas for the brake coming down the ramp and floored it into the wall.....


... I'm surprised that wall is still up actually, it must have some re-bar or something in it.


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

Men Kick And Ram Woman's Car in Asinine Indian Road Rage Incident, Cop Does Nothing!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


geezus... that just pisses me off. Homicidal imbeciles with unguided missiles just waiting to bash and crash your azz....


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I'm sure the back story on this is interesting. Couldn't find it


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> I'm sure the back story on this is interesting. Couldn't find it


"Car 55. Um, we're in a truck!"


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

and.... nobody hurt....


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Those ratchets on Semi flat beds and such?

Looks like someone almost ate one


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Hand Cannon said:


> I'm sure the back story on this is interesting. Couldn't find it


if i ever wreck my car, i want it to be something like this. where people just wonder how the hell this happened. can't even be mad. that's some expert level **** right there. :beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> "Car 55. Um, we're in a truck!"


Nice, that's the first thing I thought of too.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> Those ratchets on Semi flat beds and such?
> 
> Looks like someone almost ate one


Damn... that's like a freakin' artillery shell coming at you (minus the explosive bit)


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Sometimes, crashing once is not good enough...


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

TopDown_ said:


> Those ratchets on Semi flat beds and such?
> 
> Looks like someone almost ate one


Sheeeit. I believe I'd need some new pants after that.


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

kowabonga said:


> Damn... that's like a freakin' artillery shell coming at you (minus the explosive bit)


This happened to me. But instead of being the ratchet strap it was a cable used in a logging truck with a giant gnot/clamp thing in the middle. Hit the edge of my windshield and went up above passenger side door. Still haven't got it fixed but destroyed the paint from sliding up the car and the windshield from the hit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not his first time I guess.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

One less car he needs to pass


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rage on sir


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


That's heart-stopping right there!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

jeeeeerrrrkkooooofff


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

This guy went dashboard deep and then some










http://wtop.com/prince-georges-county/2015/04/man-drives-car-into-house-in-lanham-photos/


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Range Rover off overpass:


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

tngdesi said:


> Range Rover off overpass:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Sometimes, crashing once is not good enough...




What the heck is wrong with that guy?  Did he just steal the car or what?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Nightmare scenario

:50 (skip the beginning)

lost brakes supposedly


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Hand Cannon said:


> Nightmare scenario
> 
> :50 (skip the beginning)
> 
> lost brakes supposedly


Talk about barreling thru traffic~!


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ What was he thinking?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

2.0_Mazda said:


> ^ What was he thinking?


Well the guy riding the bike is just an idiot for flying through an intersection because he is pissed that someone is blocking it. But at the same time the guy in the car shouldn't have moved at all and is already blocking traffic that has a green light.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


In Nascar parlance...."I just laid a little metal on him"


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

97audia4 said:


> Well the guy riding the bike is just an idiot for flying through an intersection because he is pissed that someone is blocking it. But at the same time the guy in the car shouldn't have moved at all and is already blocking traffic that has a green light.


In the youtube video, the guy in the sedan says he was turning right so he could get out of the intersection. You can see this is true because his front wheels are cranked all the way to the right. The guy in the white sedan was the only one proactively trying to get out of the intersection.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

What in the world?

Skip to :21


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

Blunderbuss said:


> What in the world?
> 
> Skip to :21


I was thinking that looked like Texas, and then BAM! 70mph sign.

Sucks for that driver . He'll have insurance issues for something totally not his fault.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

The SUV was sitting still, until the truck came along, and then launched
hard straight into the semi. That is messed up.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ Almost looks like a suicide


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Pole vaulting on I-5 just north of Seattle today


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Damn. That's whack.

Just when you think you got your bases covered by watching out for other traffic, out of the sky comes the Grim Reaper.










Bonney Lake, Washington (today)












> One person is dead at Angeline Road East and State Route 410 after part of SR 410 fell onto a car below, East Pierce Fire and Rescue said.
> 
> A large piece of a concrete barrier from a sidewalk construction project on SR 410 fell onto an occupied truck on Angeline Street, authorities said.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

TopDown_ said:


> Damn. That's whack.
> 
> Just when you think you got your bases covered by watching out for other traffic, out of the sky comes the Grim Reaper.
> 
> ...


Geeze... Out like a light in one moment.


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> Geeze... Out like a light in one moment.


You better hope that was instantaneous. I can't imagine dying a slow death being crushed like that 

...I'm just going to stay away from bridges in Washington for now.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I-5_Skagit_River_Bridge_collapse


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

^^^
I specifically remember the dude in the orange Crosstrek climbing out of his Sube after that happened. Cool hovercraft too :thumbup:

RIP to the driver from the Bonney Lake bridge, damn, not a nice way to go out


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

http://fox8.com/2015/04/13/crews-responding-to-bricks-falling-off-building-in-downtown-cleveland/
CLEVELAND– Bricks have fallen off of a building on East 6th St. and Vincent in downtown Cleveland. They landed on a vehicle; no one was inside at the time.
\
Cleveland Division of Fire spokesperson Larry Gray said a call came in around 4:15 p.m. Monday for a report of a partial building collapse. Gray said bricks had fallen from the nine-story building onto a vehicle below. No one was injured.

According to Jeff Crossman with Millennia Housing Management– the company that manages the building– the building was bought in January. It was not under construction.

Crews are evaluating the building to figure out the next step that should be taken.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

TopDown_ said:


> Bonney Lake, Washington (today)
> 
> Concrete barrier collapse jpg


 (above)

Wow... young love, baby boy, youth pastors










http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Young-couple-killed-by-falling-concrete-served-as-church-youth-pastors-299684551.html


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


> Damn. That's whack.


Goodness, if the truck had been 4' further ahead or behind, they'd be alive.

I guess when it's your time to go, it's your time to go.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


I... I have this game.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

hardcore4life said:


> http://fox8.com/2015/04/13/crews-responding-to-bricks-falling-off-building-in-downtown-cleveland/
> CLEVELAND– Bricks have fallen off of a building on East 6th St. and Vincent in downtown Cleveland. They landed on a vehicle; no one was inside at the time.
> \
> Cleveland Division of Fire spokesperson Larry Gray said a call came in around 4:15 p.m. Monday for a report of a partial building collapse. Gray said bricks had fallen from the nine-story building onto a vehicle below. No one was injured.
> ...



How about implode the thing before it kills somebody? :facepalm:


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

Blunderbuss said:


> What in the world?
> 
> Skip to :21


That was suicide by truck! Is that going to stay on the driver's record? 

The stupid bish driving the suburban survived and ruined the truck driver for life :banghead:

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/I-35E-Closed-in-Waxahachie-After-Wrong-Way-Crash-298398171.html

I hope the guy can sue her for all she is worth.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://gearhead31.tumblr.com/post/116293450435/new-on-gear-heads


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TaaT said:


> http://gearhead31.tumblr.com/post/116293450435/new-on-gear-heads





> A high-speed Ferrari crash in the capital in March 2012 killed the son of Ling Jihua, a close ally of then-president Hu Jintao. *Two women passengers, one of them naked*, were both injured.


so this is how they do it on the east side, huh? :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.dailyhypeonline.com/poli...ourist-refused-to-stop-driving-the-wrong-way/


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

McBanagon said:


>


Damn!! Jerks who slam into the back of cars.....


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

> Say, Dispatch, you won't believe the view I got from up here!


Boston today


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

> Jason Warnock Identified as Mystery Man Who Rescued Driver From Cliff's Edge














http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/jason-warnock-identified-mystery-man-who-rescued-driver-cliffs-edge-n342926


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

> Million pounds-worth of luxury cars are destroyed in blink of an eye as truck transporting new Porsches, Mercedes and BMWs overturns on motorway
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-BMWs-overturns-motorway.html#ixzz3XaYb6NeW
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

core5 said:


>



I hope nobody is in there


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

TopDown_ said:


>


"Hey man, don't that there cloud look like a unicorn?"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

McBanagon said:


>


that, ladies and gentlemen, is the biggest god damn bag of **** this that i've ever seen.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

McBanagon said:


>


The best part was the local set of reporters showing up to cover the accident scene. They didn't get very far
into the story until.....


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

McBanagon said:


>


You see how he turns his wheel in anticipation of the left turn? That pushed him into the path of that truck when he was struck from behind. It was drummed into me by my driving instructor never to do that for that very reason.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

McBanagon said:


>


While the man in the camera car is clearly not at fault, he did a few things that people should not do. First - he stopped pretty abruptly and didn't appear to be paying any attention to his mirrors. He should have slowed down more gradually and payed attention to his rear view mirror, as he would've seen the car behind him was not slowing down and would have been able to potentially avoid the accident. Second, he turned his wheel into the path of oncoming traffic. Never do this! Keep your wheel straight until it is safe to turn, otherwise if you get hit or if any other unforeseen issue happens and you car starts rolling forward, you will end up facing oncoming traffic head on. Third, I'm not 100% sure but I don't think he used his turn signal until the last possible second. Your turn signal should be blinking well before your turn comes up so that people are aware of your intentions.

Again, not saying the guy was at fault, but that accident could've been either avoided or at least he wouldn't have gotten hit head on by the box truck if he kept his wheel straight.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mike02467 said:


> Third, I'm not 100% sure but I don't think he used his turn signal until the last possible second. Your turn signal should be blinking well before your turn comes up so that people are aware of your intentions.



THIS! With much passion!!! Way too many idiots around here don't signal or wait until the last minute, brake then start to signal as they turn. And they are usually on the phone too. :banghead:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I just got a kick out of the slightly delayed reaction out of whomever is in the dashcam car


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

What's the story behind that?


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

NotFast said:


> What's the story behind that?


Absolutely no brake lights. They made a steering adjustment going through the intersection, so some part of their brain was working...


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

NotFast said:


> What's the story behind that?


Looks like they stomped the gas instead of the brake.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


oblivious guy walking across street not looking where he is going or for crossing taffic, wearing track pants. Shot from dashcam in car that wasn't involved in accident.

definitely Russia.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> http://*giant*.gfycat.com/HairyForsakenLacewing.gif


19MB gif is big gif.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


That was cool!


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

mike02467 said:


> oblivious guy walking across street not looking where he is going or for crossing taffic, wearing track pants. Shot from dashcam in car that wasn't involved in accident.
> 
> definitely Russia.




Close. A suburb in Sydney, Australia... Liverpool, judging by the track pants.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This was two hours ago, so there aren't any decent photos yet, but a tractor trailer overturned and spilled printer ink all over several lanes of highway this morning.
http://www.wjla.com/articles/2015/0...-ink-spill-closes-2-lanes-on-i-95-113432.html

Imagine how pissed you would be when you got to work and found that what you drove through was ink, and it's now dried.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


I do not understand what's happening in this GIF. Why not just pass on the right, in one of those totally clear lanes?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

intercedeGLI said:


> Absolutely no brake lights. They made a steering adjustment going through the intersection, so some part of their brain was working...





NotFast said:


> What's the story behind that?





Bartnik said:


> Looks like they stomped the gas instead of the brake.



I'm guessing hitting the wrong pedal in a rental car.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Ross1013 said:


> I do not understand what's happening in this GIF. Why not just pass on the right, in one of those totally clear lanes?


cause they're speeding idiots in a truck/suv. driving it like they stole it.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

sweatyworker said:


> You see how he turns his wheel in anticipation of the left turn? That pushed him into the path of that truck when he was struck from behind. It was drummed into me by my driving instructor never to do that for that very reason.


Exactly.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


I'm impressed. I've never seen a wheel deform like that. usually they shatter.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Or rip the suspension off the car... damn!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Wow that takes a LOT of force. Those look familiar, what are they from? Audi something?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Lambo Huracan


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

sweatyworker said:


> You see how he turns his wheel in anticipation of the left turn? That pushed him into the path of that truck when he was struck from behind. It was drummed into me by my driving instructor never to do that for that very reason.


^this x10985604985 

I cannot stand seeing people riding the yellow with their front wheel over the line at a 45-degree angle just waiting to get nudged into oncoming traffic from someone not paying attention behind them. :banghead:

People dont realize how stupidly dangerous this little stunt is, seriously because turning your wheel when its time to turn is that hard? perfect scenario that could turn a fender bender into a head on collision. 

Its purely out of laziness and low intelligence. /endrant.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Reminds me of those articles in trashy celeb mags. "They're just like us!" Filthy rich people in Monaco cause parking lot fender benders and drive off. They're just like us! 

Also, how does the Bugatti not have reverse sensors or a camera?!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Also, how does the Bugatti not have reverse sensors or a camera?!


Because the valet guy should be the eyes and ears of the driver. They're too busy driving the car to do other things like that. /s


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Another.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Wow! Any links to a news story? 

Also seems kinda dumb to have the drive cam pointed down at the hood.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kenny301 said:


> Wow! Any links to a news story?
> 
> Also seems kinda dumb to have the drive cam pointed down at the hood.


I don't have links to the story but I'm sure you can google it and find something. EDIT: google provides this: http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/26540022/school-bus-crashes-into-2-homes

I assume the cam pointed down is to show that the driver is waiting for the kids to clear the nose of the bus. There may be other cams looking forward that wouldn't show that the oncoming car crossed the double yellow line into the path of the bus.


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Guy got tired of waiting for the light to change  0:37


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Im trying to wrap my head around how this guy thought this was a good idea, all because he got left lane anger issues.:banghead:


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

That truck was obviously slowing down with the semi to keep him from passing since he decided to be such an ass.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Alingarhs said:


> That truck was obviously slowing down with the semi to keep him from passing since he decided to be such an ass.


They're both being asses, not to mention the pick-up was actually doing the illegal thing in any number of places by not keeping right except to pass. "Left lane anger issues" on both of them, apparently. :thumbdown:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Giant chutes, but no bar?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

nickthaskater said:


> They're both being asses, not to mention the pick-up was actually doing the illegal thing in any number of places by not keeping right except to pass. "Left lane anger issues" on both of them, apparently. :thumbdown:


Don't be that guy and side with the moron in the Camaro. The truck broke one law, and that was failure to keep right, and only after the moron almost ran him off the road. 

Laws the Camaro broke:

Unsafe lane change
Following too closely
Driving outside of marked lanes


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> Don't be that guy and side with the moron in the Camaro. The truck broke one law, and that was failure to keep right, and only after the moron almost ran him off the road.
> 
> Laws the Camaro broke:
> 
> ...


I can see why the truck wanted to "punish" the Camaro driver, he was a complete douche. But he also ends up making all the other cars behind wait too as he slows down. I hate people like that


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Yup, the pickup played the road rage game and lost. He should have let the Camaro moron pass, because no doubt he would have wrecked his car soon anyway driving like that. Funny thing is, the pickup wasn't the original left lane hog. You can see there's another car blocking him at :40.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> Don't be that guy and side with the moron in the Camaro.


I don't think anyone is "siding". Clearly they're both idiots and that was stated.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Los Angeles...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

That Camaro vs Truck left lane camper/tailgater video deserved it's own thread, so we could lock it up right after the page three firearm debate started and not ruin this one.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> Los Angeles..


FIFY


----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

97audia4 said:


> Im trying to wrap my head around how this guy thought this was a good idea, all because he got left lane anger issues.:banghead:


All three are idiots.

The semi driver saw what was going on, could of slowed a bit to help the situation, but didn't, of course.

The Camaro driver was an inpatient moron, but at least used his turn signal when passing on the right before the pickup slammed the door on him. Could have been any one of us in a hurry.

The pickup driver got what he deserved. Try to be weekend policeman and someone does an opposite PIT maneuver on you. Stupid fight with stupid results.

I really put most of it on the pickup driver, with the Camaro a CLOSE second. 

I guess they proved who had the biggest D!CK, neither.

If I was the camera car, I would have backed off long before things escalated as they did.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

RockWgn said:


> I really put most of it on the pickup driver, with the Camaro a CLOSE second.


 This needs it's own thread. TCL could argue for 20 pages on this comment alone.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> That Camaro vs Truck left lane camper/tailgater video deserved it's own thread.





Chmeeee said:


> This needs it's own thread. TCL could argue for 20 pages on this.


Emmett to the rescue
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Biggest-Idiot-Camaro-vs-Pickup-vs-Semi-Truck


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Emmett to the rescue
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Biggest-Idiot-Camaro-vs-Pickup-vs-Semi-Truck


I was gonna say...has Chimee been rubbing lamps? Because he's about to get his wish :laugh:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Run for your life !

http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...ndo-de-carga-que-caiu-de-caminhao-no-rio.html

Yesterday in a Rio neighborhood

people are not helping.. they are stealing cargo that fell from the truck :thumbdown:

:beer::beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

NSFW: http://i.imgur.com/y577HKR.jpg


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

core5 said:


> NSFW: http://i.imgur.com/y577HKR.jpg


wtf is that half his face hanging off?


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

core5 said:


> NSFW: http://i.imgur.com/y577HKR.jpg


HOLY HELL that is messed up. Kind of wished I would have not clicked.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

core5 said:


> NSFW: http://i.imgur.com/y577HKR.jpg


Speed made his face fall off.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

dh71704 said:


> HOLY HELL that is messed up. Kind of wished I would have not clicked.


Right there with ya. Not quite clear what exactly happened, but really didn't care to find out.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

core5 said:


> NSFW: http://i.imgur.com/y577HKR.jpg


Ditto the other comments, but an animated jpg?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

surefooted said:


> Ditto the other comments, but an animated jpg?


Right click - view Image info. It's really a GIF, with wrong extension.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Guy got tired of waiting for the light to change  0:37


Doesn't look like he hit that minivan to me, stopped short of it. Total idiot though.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

RobMarkToo said:


> Doesn't look like he hit that minivan to me, stopped short of it. Total idiot though.


something definitely flew off of one of the cars.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Friend spotted this on Angeles Crest Highway.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Friend spotted this on Angeles Crest Highway.


Wow! What would have happened if that gaurd rail wasn't there????


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

One less wealthy fool to worry about?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

You never had me! You never had your train!


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


>


On Storrow Drive? How the hell did he make it THAT far?!


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> On Storrow Drive? How the hell did he make it THAT far?!


Had to have entered from Back Bay @ Berkeley (plowing through one of those low hanging CARS ONLY signs in the process).


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

SO EURO: dude tries to drive up the tallest mountain in Czech Republic. in a Puma


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

unleashedd said:


> SO EURO: dude tries to drive up the tallest mountain in Czech Republic. in a Tigra


Ford Puma :thumbup:


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

worth_fixing said:


> Ford Puma :thumbup:


almost got the right cat


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Chmeeee said:


>


supply solutions. :laugh: the irony.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

See, Coke IS bad for you.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

core5 said:


>


that's one hell of a two-fer!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


That is not how babies are made!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


you should tag that as NSFW. 

even cars have the decency to lift up the skirt before boning :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

^^^ Golf R baby?


----------



## Bav17 (Mar 13, 2009)

RobMarkToo said:


> Doesn't look like he hit that minivan to me, stopped short of it. Total idiot though.


 Something flew off of something.. I'm sure there was some contact


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Preppy said:


> ^^^ Golf R baby?


or RS3


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


See it is true. White "P" does love the big black Touareg.:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VA-Dubber said:


> See it is true. White "P" does love the big black Touareg.:laugh:


How do you think the Cayenne was created?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

worth_fixing said:


> Ford Puma :thumbup:


I thought I told you to stop makin' up animals Grif.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

omgwtfbbq! said:


> I thought I told you to stop makin' up animals Grif.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

core5 said:


> NSFW: http://i.imgur.com/y577HKR.jpg


No way I'm clicking on this.....

Can someone give a breakdown for those of us who are curious but don't want to see a man with no face.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

GTIanz said:


> No way I'm clicking on this.....
> 
> Can someone give a breakdown for those of us who are curious but don't want to see a man with no face.


Speeding motorcycle crashes. Dude slides on his face. The camera man walks up to him and it shows him sitting in the road with his face dangling. It is a pretty grainy video but you can make it out.


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/notic...ta-perder-controle-na-marginal-pinheiros.html

São Paulo - Brazil 

Both drive and passenger alive and well.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Marcao said:


> http://g1.globo.com/sao-paulo/notic...ta-perder-controle-na-marginal-pinheiros.html
> 
> São Paulo - Brazil
> 
> Both drive and passenger alive and well.


This isn't the The Wacky Traffic Accident *Link *Post thread.

It was a Camaro.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

omgwtfbbq! said:


> I thought I told you to stop makin' up animals Grif.


time for some Grifball.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

GTIanz said:


> No way I'm clicking on this.....
> 
> Can someone give a breakdown for those of us who are curious but don't want to see a man with no face.





dh71704 said:


> Speeding motorcycle crashes. Dude slides on his face. The camera man walks up to him and it shows him sitting in the road with his face dangling. It is a pretty grainy video but you can make it out.


also, the people around him don't seem concerned about getting him medical attention so much as they do about taking pics/video of his face dangling. are we sure this is outside of the US?


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

goforbroke said:


> time for some grifball.


sheeeeeeeeeeellllllaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Joosh said:


> sheeeeeeeeeeellllllaaaaaaaaaaa


pfft. headlight fluid. when i get back with the elbow grease, i'm telling Sarge.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Bolt Bus explodes


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

3 or 4 windows popping out is exploding? :laugh:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


I guess you can pick it up in the Redwood City Fire Department lost and found


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Back to wacky..










wtf happened here?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

BeeAlk said:


> Back to wacky..
> 
> wtf happened here?


Leaking propane tank?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BeeAlk said:


> Back to wacky..


Back to 68mb gif files :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

TaaT said:


> Back to 68mb gif files :facepalm:


that all but freeze a page when it gets nearly full


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Yikes, here's a local one near me...  

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=34676466&nid=148&fm=most_popular&s_cid=popular-4


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

couldn't be bothered to get out of the car?:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Happened last night fairly close to me. More than likely drunk/high and too much speed because where they crashed is basically a straight. 
I think the car might be an Altima.

http://wareham.wickedlocal.com/article/20150520/NEWS/150529692












> *WAREHAM - One person was critically injured in an accident in which the vehicle was split in two after crashing into a tree and utility pole in Wareham late Monday evening. The accident happened on Hathaway Street, near Dinahs Way. A MedFlight helicopter was requested but was unavailable to respond due to weather. The victim was transported by ambulance to Tobey Hospital in Wareham. Wareham Police spent several hours reconstructing the accident scene.*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


I don't care who builds it, I will not stand in front of a moving car. :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NathanDetroit said:


> I don't care who builds it, I will not stand in front of a moving car. :screwy:


I read somewhere that they were testing the pedestrian avoidance feature, but had part of it turned off.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I don't care what was turned off or on. That has got to be the stupidest maneuver I've ever seen.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Ghost85 said:


> Happened last night fairly close to me. More than likely drunk/high and too much speed because where they crashed is basically a straight.
> I think the car might be an Altima.
> 
> http://wareham.wickedlocal.com/article/20150520/NEWS/150529692


That looks like a first gen Mazda 3 rear door


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> I don't care what was turned off or on. That has got to be the stupidest maneuver I've ever seen.


I agree. I wonder if they test the safety in firearms the same way.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> I agree. I wonder if they test the safety in firearms the same way.


----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


That's just crazy. I'm guessing they spent all their money on the engine and didn't bother with any suspension or chassis work for the added power. Or it was a complete rust bucket underneath and just eventually ripped apart.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

money doesnt buy skill


----------



## EUROTHRASH (Oct 25, 2007)

wolfcastle said:


> money doesnt buy skill


No, but it does buy love.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

EUROTHRASH said:


> No, but it does buy love.


And pays hospital bills


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp6a53Sp_w8


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This:










Just happened here: https://www.google.com/maps/@38.895...!1e1!3m2!1sS75OUp4rY5oF--QqO2Z6EQ!2e0!6m1!1e1


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> This:
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CGGJkkFU0AI_wuD.jpg[/IG]
> 
> ...


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


A case of too much _training_, or not enough? :laugh:

(Yes I realize it isn't really a train)


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=34...lled-in-car-accident-on-i-80-in-summit-county

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=34878405&nid=148&title=provo-man-killed-in-i-80-rollover-accident


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


"I'm here to install my Dixie horns" :laugh:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


if only the Duke Boys hadn't traded in for a Legacy. the General Lee would've made that jump.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


even if this is a RHD car, I doubt this ended well.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

.LSinLV. said:


> even if this is a RHD car, I doubt this ended well.


LHD, and nobody died :thumbup:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

.LSinLV. said:


> even if this is a RHD car, I doubt this ended well.


They lived.











P.S. - I swear I'm not following you around today. :sly:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

.LSinLV. said:


> even if this is a RHD car, I doubt this ended well.


Actually, pretty good outcome. ..oh... got beat by a little bit




> Trapped in the car at the scene, police teams rescued two people alive. A check at the hospital revealed Mr. Yang and passenger had received minor injuries.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


I guess someone's timing was absolutely amazing here.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

rebar rod flies off truck, goes thru window of RHD car, misses woman passenger and doesn't hit child in back seat.

Malaysia


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


God's way of saying "DON"T EAT THEIR TAKEOUT!"?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Southern Jetta said:


> God's way of saying "DON"T EAT THEIR TAKEOUT!"?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

TaaT said:


>



High five!


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

thats a broken wrist at least


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/world-news/car-crushed-tank-teen-driver-germany



> BERLIN (AP) — Police in western Germany say a novice driver escaped unharmed but her car was crushed after she inadvertently turned into the path of a convoy of British tanks.
> 
> Lippe police spokesman Lars Risserbusch said Tuesday the 18-year-old had apparently not seen the convoy when she made a left turn in front of it. The lead tank was unable to stop in time and the 62-ton main battle tankploughed over the front of her Toyota hatchback.
> 
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Is the camo THAT good?


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

> The tank was unscathed


:laugh::laugh:

how the hell do you not see _a convoy_ of tanks..:sly:


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Tank accident


Hey, that's right by where I'm from in Germany. The drivers in that area are kind of known to be really really bad drivers.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> how the hell do you not see _a convoy_ of tanks..:sly:




Perfect example of distracted driving. I bet she was texting or talking to friends or eating a hamburger......



.... at least if that was me I'd want that to be my excuse. :facepalm:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

well.... there's dumb ......and then there's dumber

Motorcyclist knocked off bike by crossing guard bars coming down and then hit by train












> Puyallup, Washington. Police say a motorcyclist is lucky to be alive after he was hit by a Sounder train Thursday morning.
> Police said though the crossing gates began lowering at 15th Street Southeast and East Pioneer for the approaching train, the motorcyclist tried to drive around them before they came down.
> 
> *The driver was knocked off his bike by the crossing gate.* His motorcycle continued into the path of the Sounder train and was hit.
> Police said the driver was also hit by the train, but received only a minor injury.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Maybe they thought the "merge" lane meant merge with the guard rail


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> how the hell do you not see _a convoy_ of tanks..:sly:





Preppy said:


> Is the camo THAT good?


exactly what i said out loud. verbatim. then i remembered people have hit more obvious things and said they didn't see it. saw a lady slam into the side of a cop car. she wanted to turn left, he was speeding by with lights and sirens blaring, both cars suffered major damage. both people were fine. only the lady was arrested though. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

najel said:


> Hey, that's right by where I'm from in Germany. The drivers in that area are kind of known to be really really bad drivers.


LOL, drivers are not the only thing wrong with Bielefeld....


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

atomicalex said:


> LOL, drivers are not the only thing wrong with Bielefeld....


The town that isn't...


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

GoForBroke said:


> exactly what i said out loud. verbatim. then i remembered people have hit more obvious things and said they didn't see it. saw a lady slam into the side of a cop car. she wanted to turn left, he was speeding by with lights and sirens blaring, both cars suffered major damage. both people were fine. only the lady was arrested though. :laugh:


I saw this last month, as the officer was trying to pull me over. Thanks Lady :wave::thumbup:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

^^^ Streetview: https://www.google.com/maps/@34.015...!1e1!3m2!1szdwMA_v6j_Trw6PlV83rhg!2e0!6m1!1e1


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> ^^^ Streetview: https://www.google.com/maps/@34.015...!1e1!3m2!1szdwMA_v6j_Trw6PlV83rhg!2e0!6m1!1e1


That's awesome, thank you for that!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


>


Of course, nowadays, someone squatting down for a shot like that would get run over and flattened by some drunk barreling along as they veer off the roadway and into them.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> Of course, nowadays, someone squatting down for a shot like that would get run over and flattened by some drunk barreling along as they veer off the roadway and into them.


It happened back then too but now we would just have it on video.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

hognhominy said:


> I saw this last month, as the officer was trying to pull me over. Thanks Lady :wave::thumbup:


priceless. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

bridge whacked
[video]https://i.nyx.cz/files/00/00/13/87/1387928_fd32ef457ab68a932486.mp4?name=video-1433253093.mp4.mp4[/video]


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Streetcar hits new Golf. Would this car be a write-off? I can't tell.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, it's a woman...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Bank shot.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


story behind this one?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> KITSAP COUNTY, Wash. — A car traveling at a high rate of speed in south Kitsap County became airborne, struck a parked pickup and then struck and entered a garage, the Kitsap County Sheriff’s Department said.The area of the crash on Southeast Harper Hill Road has a *90 degree curve to the right and a suggested 10 mph speed limit.*
> Police and emergency personnel arrived at the crash scene at about 4:45 p.m. Saturday to find a 1994 Honda Civic sitting on top of a 2007 Dodge Ram 1500 pickup which had been pushed into a large garage and turned over onto its left side. Both vehicles had struck and damaged a motor home that was parked inside the garage.
> Emergency dispatchers said they received reports that the driver of the Honda, who appeared to be intoxicated, was seen walking away from the scene.
> Deputies found near the scene a 34-year-old man from South Kitsap who said he was the passenger in the Honda.
> ...


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

GoForBroke said:


> story behind this one?





> The accident happened Sibiu most amazing year!
> It can be stated without exaggeration that did not happen anywhere in the world these days is hair-raising, virtually only seen in action movies accident such as that brought together a notorious They shall run last weekend in the Romanian region of Sibiu.
> 
> The incident occurred at dawn on Sunday in a suburban roundabout where a Volkswagen driver - drunk, of course - threaded tried to throttle himself. Of course, this did not succeed, so the car was airborne, and amazingly a truck tarpaulin trélerének side bathed stop.
> ...


http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=hu&u=http://itthon.ma/&prev=search


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Some days just seem to go South in a hurry


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

The eyewitness is wackier than the accident itself.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

No word is Shark Week will have to be rescheduled. 


> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/semitruck-hauling-sharks-crashes/33510036


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> No word is Shark Week will have to be rescheduled.


We're gonna need a bigger truck?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> The eyewitness is wackier than the accident itself.


OMG, that's amazing. This will be passed around for weeks.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> OMG, that's amazing. This will be passed around for weeks.


Most "memes per second" of any video I've seen recently.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> The eyewitness is wackier than the accident itself.


Oh, Courtney.. http://www.wapt.com/news/central-mi...-shoplifting-case-jackson-police-say/33528146


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

oh... hi, there!


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Do we have a generic dash cam accident thread?






http://forums.redflagdeals.com/mtl-dash-can-accident-car-flipped-1752439/

I didn't want to start a new thread unnecessarily.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> OMG, that's amazing. This will be passed around for weeks.





gti_matt said:


> Most "memes per second" of any video I've seen recently.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Mike! said:


> Do we have a generic dash cam accident thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

^



















Sorry, eh....  :beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Firetruck Smash Police Cars And BMW


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike! said:


> Do we have a generic dash cam accident thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russian driver in Canada?


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

surefooted said:


>


My God, there is an Lexus LS400 that got flipped in this wreck.....that takes effort!!!!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Northwest and nothin' on while driving.



> 4,400 lose power as naked woman crashes car into pole





> SHORELINE, Wash. - A 22-year-old woman driving around the Shoreline area while naked crashed her car into a utility pole overnight, knocking out power to more than 4,400 customers, officials said.
> 
> A police sergeant patrolling in the area heard the crash and responded to the scene at about 2 a.m. Friday.
> 
> He found a car crashed into a pole and a woman inside who was completely naked. Medics responded to the scene and took the woman to the hospital for treatment of non-life-threatening injuries.


Sorry... if I had a better pic I'd post. They really didn't give us much in the news piece.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Fell off the bridge this morning, no cause mentioned. Couple of fishermen pulled him out.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Pinstripe said:


> Fell off the bridge this morning,* no cause mentioned.* Couple of fishermen pulled him out.


heh... at first, I thought that Pinstripe would blame it on all the Montreal potholes.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Pinstripe said:


> Fell off the bridge this morning,* no cause mentioned*. Couple of fishermen pulled him out.


I'ma gonna say "gravity"...gravity was the primary cause. :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

surefooted said:


>


I wish... we have the same ignorant *******s on our roads as you do.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Looks like old montreal.

Not the end of the world for the BMW driver, but that guy was actually legally parked.
If it wasn't for the police cars, not in parking spots, there would have been clearance.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Pinstripe said:


> Couple of fishermen pulled him out.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Looks like old montreal.
> 
> Not the end of the world for the BMW driver, but that guy was actually legally parked.
> If it wasn't for the police cars, not in parking spots, there would have been clearance.


yep....ALL the time when I worked at the county hospital/trauma center the cops would park their bikes on the curb and cars in the ambulance zone! :screwy:

dumbasses


----------



## SoTxBill (Jan 14, 2001)

dropped a drive shaft..


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

dodged a bullet





















last year



> FITCHBURG (CBS) – A driver and passenger got lucky Saturday when they avoided being speared by a fence pole that went through their SUV’s windshield.
> Fitchburg police said the SUV they were in was traveling down River Street when it struck a parked car and then collided with the fence and pole.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

.LSinLV. said:


> I'ma gonna say "gravity"...gravity was the primary cause. :thumbup:


heh...snort


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Crosses the center line in Skamania, Washington last night. Takes out a mini van.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

kowabonga said:


> Crosses the center line in Skamania, Washington last night. Takes out a mini van.


 Sucks that three people passed away, one of them being a 7 year old.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Chalk up more deaths to lifted brodozers. Truck went right over the van's hood and directly into the cabin.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

kowabonga said:


> Crosses the center line in Skamania, Washington last night. Takes out a mini van.


Good god!   Any link to the news website?...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Good god!   Any link to the news website?...


link? Yes, unfortunately reads pretty grim. I don't undertand the crossing the centerline in so many wrecks. 

http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-northwest-news/index.ssf/2015/06/2_men_killed_in_triple_fatalit.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

kowabonga said:


> I don't understand the crossing the centerline in so many wrecks.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

kowabonga said:


> link? Yes, unfortunately reads pretty grim. I don't undertand the crossing the centerline in so many wrecks.
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-northwest-news/index.ssf/2015/06/2_men_killed_in_triple_fatalit.html


It's called texting and driving.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

funnee84bunny said:


>


JMC? Is that really a thing? :laugh:

Oh, and holy hell.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

funnee84bunny said:


>


Holy crap! :laugh: This wins the thread!


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Joosh said:


> JMC? Is that really a thing? :laugh:
> 
> Oh, and holy hell.


I bet they also have a Magnetbox TV.:laugh: What the hell is that blade of death?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Joosh said:


> JMC? Is that really a thing? :laugh:


Yup - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiangling_Motors

And I didn't believe that image at first. Then I found this. http://www.imaginechina.com/showStoryDetail.ic?id=20150619_42416


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=87823526&viewfull=1#post87823526


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> *WEST PALM BEACH, Fla.* (WPVI) -- An SUV plowed through a safety gate and jumped a moving drawbridge in Palm Beach, Florida.
> 
> The driver barely missed an accident that could have cost him his life. Police said he was not paying attention and didn't see the traffic arm go down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

That came to a HARD stop.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Preppy said:


> That came to a HARD stop.


No kidding. Tahoes have an approach angle in the mid-low 20s. What was that, like 50-60 degrees?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> No kidding. Tahoes have an approach angle in the mid-low 20s. What was that, like 50-60 degrees?


The ramp goes under the road a little bit.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> The ramp goes under the road a little bit.


Ah, yes it does.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

No one died


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

they sure bled all over the place though.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Budapest. Two people managed to crawl out. That is one heavy hit.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Blunderbuss said:


> Budapest. Two people managed to crawl out. That is one heavy hit.


Looks like they cut the roof off, were there more passengers who had to be extricated?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

jaystone said:


> Looks like they cut the roof off, were there more passengers who had to be extricated?


3 people was in the car


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

partly sunny with a 30 percent chance of pickup trucks:laugh:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

funnee84bunny said:


> partly sunny with a 30 percent chance of pickup trucks:laugh:


knock knock.

who's there?

TRUCK!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

funnee84bunny said:


> partly sunny with a 30 percent chance of pickup trucks:laugh:


heh.... geez... no one was injured.

South Africa


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

[video=dailymotion;x2xpgn7]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2xpgn7_no-you-may-not-park-here_auto[/video]


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Nope, title should be ****tard who should not have a license causes pile up.



TaaT said:


>


Amazing how strong trees are. That sapling totally caved the side of the car.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Hopefully no one in the passenger seat.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Hopefully no one in the passenger seat.


16year old boy was in the passenger seat, he flies out. 43year old driver fell in the trunk D) both serius injuries. 

Yep, they did not use the seat belt.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

Squid vs. Roundabout

[video]http://giant.gfycat.com/InsistentWeeAxisdeer.mp4[/video]


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

JTuhkanen said:


> Squid vs. Roundabout
> 
> [video]http://giant.gfycat.com/InsistentWeeAxisdeer.mp4[/video]


:laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Lmao unexpected.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

So, you think your morning was exciting.

Starting at 3AM, truck pulls alongside a car north of Seattle on the Interstate and opens fire. Two in front are dead, passenger leaps to front to grab steering wheel to keep them from crashing.
Hours later, State Patrol has the highway almost to a crawling standstill while they investigate.
Dump truck with a dump trailer (all full of gravel) plows across the median and into the stopped traffic on the opposite side of the freeway.

End result 23 cars, 6 injured and a heartstopping time of it when the truck came barreling thru.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Massive Attack said:


> So, you think your morning was exciting.
> 
> Starting at 3AM, truck pulls alongside a car north of Seattle on the Interstate and opens fire. Two in front are dead, passenger leaps to front to grab steering wheel to keep them from crashing.
> Hours later, State Patrol has the highway almost to a crawling standstill while they investigate.
> ...



http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/2-killed-in-shooting-on-i-5/

link for those interested


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

He's getting a raise!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

They did dead.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-crashed-edge-one-Europe-s-highest-roads.html



















It _was_ a Seat Leon Cupra


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

some of these recent ones have gone WAY past WACKY, and deeply into gruesome/morbid.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Oooof.


----------



## cstraw (Jan 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Oooof.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Oooof.


Oooof Part II:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Seattle:

Well, this is one way to get rid of a boat. Just drop it in the street.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Now that is properly wacky.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

kowabonga said:


> link? Yes, unfortunately reads pretty grim. I don't undertand the crossing the centerline in so many wrecks.
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-northwest-news/index.ssf/2015/06/2_men_killed_in_triple_fatalit.html


Texting most likely  Certainly not paying attention in some regard.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

CodeMan said:


>


That outback looks pretty nice lowered :laugh:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

dh71704 said:


> That outback looks pretty nice lowered :laugh:


outback actually looks like it has its hair off to the side, donald trump style!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Not an accident but saw this on twatter last night. Cop stuck in the middle of the freeway trying to make a u turn.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Guess he forgot he didn't have AWD.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

NotFast said:


> Guess he forgot he didn't have *proper ground clearance*.


:thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Or approach and departure angles. Guess they don't teach common sense in police driver training.

Is that a Mountie car? He probably missed the Tim Hortons exit.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Plate is so fitting :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

This morning in Richmond BC.


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

VWVan said:


> This morning in Richmond BC.


Back story on this? Looks like the GTI was parked.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

> Police in Richmond are investigating a serious crash involving a motorcycle and small vehicle this morning.The accident happened at about 9:30 a.m. in the 2500-block of Shell Road near Bridgeport Road.
> The owner of the car, Ed Lau said he had parked 15 minutes before the accident happened.
> 
> “My boss rushed into my office and said my car was on fire,” Lau said. He then went outside to find his vehicle on fire and a motorcycle, which was also on fire, in the middle of Shell Road.
> ...




...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

That kid bending the glass with his head was impressive.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

How did the trunk open before the crash


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Cause Dodge,....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

^ :beer::thumbup: to the Dad holding his kids hand and waiting like a boss. Better to see where the car is going to end up then just randomly start running in the wrong direction. 

Also, allowed on a track without a helmet in that last video?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

2.0_Mazda said:


> How did the trunk open before the crash


A fraction of a second post impact. You can see the smashed tail light and the fact that the kids head is already changing direction.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Preppy said:


> A fraction of a second post impact. You can see the smashed tail light and the fact that the kids head is already changing direction.


Actually, you can see the trunk lid bouncing as the car is sliding across the road.


----------



## Dagestan (Aug 11, 2015)

Somewhere in south-east Asia. The car is Skoda Superb 1 gen. As you can guess, the carjacker didn't make it out alive:









And somewhere in Bulgaria a crossroad dispute ended like that: 








The car is Skoda Octavia 1 gen, and the Tractor I believe is the russian T40.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

clutchrider said:


> ^ :beer::thumbup: to the Dad holding his kids hand and waiting like a boss. Better to see where the car is going to end up then just randomly start running in the wrong direction.
> 
> *Also, allowed on a track without a helmet in that last video?*


It's not a "track" it's a toll road where you take responsibility for your actions.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

clutchrider said:


> ^ :beer::thumbup: to the Dad holding his kids hand and waiting like a boss. Better to see where the car is going to end up then just randomly start running in the wrong direction.


Thought the same thing. I know hindsight is 20/20 and slow motion makes it painfully obvious, but everyone was running toward where the nose was pointing, which is more or less where the car's going to go, with any traction it may gain on it's slide.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Somewhere in Vancouver this afternoon. Was a Prius taxi cab.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

****in' impatient idiot


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

clutchrider said:


> ^ :beer::thumbup: to the Dad holding his kids hand and waiting like a boss. Better to see where the car is going to end up then just randomly start running in the wrong direction.


forget which racer said it, but in a situation like that you always go where the car was.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


I love the fact that a head-on collision right smack in the middle of the road, has no discernible effect on
the overall flow of traffic. Seen it, been there, done that.. move along. 
In the US traffic in both directions would come to a stop there for a couple hours, at least.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

From Reddit, a truck carrying molten aluminum crashed on the Autobahn. I wouldn't want to be the one cleaning this up.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

gmeover said:


> From Reddit, a truck carrying molten aluminum crashed on the Autobahn. I wouldn't want to be the one cleaning this up.


So the temp of the aluminium is roughly 1200*F. What will that do to the surface of the road?


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

dh71704 said:


> So the temp of the aluminium is roughly 1200*F. What will that do to the surface of the road?


F*ck it up? :laugh: It at least melted the tar and likely scarred the road surface. In the US they'd probably just grind it smooth-ish and you'd have a weird dip in the pavement... Since Germany actually maintains the autobahn properly they'll likely cut a section of road out and entirely repave it.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

don't want to upset the masses (per thread rules) with a video of a truck forgetting to lower his haul and plowing through a big 'ol highway sign, so here's the link to it and the aftermath...
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/watch-dopey-tipper-lorry-driver-6263621


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

gmeover said:


>


Hopefully the sun didn't shine to quickly on that... :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Tour bus on fire in Stanley Park in Vancouver.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Hop on, HOP OFF NOW HOLY **** THIS THING'S ON FIRE!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Joosh said:


> Hop on, HOP OFF NOW HOLY **** THIS THING'S ON FIRE!


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Ok, now that is truly wacky!!


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

Dagestan said:


> .....
> And somewhere in Bulgaria a crossroad dispute ended like that:
> 
> 
> ...


Grandpa drove one in Bulgaria, I remember riding in his lap when I was little.

Of course if someone crosses your way you yell "PEDERAST!" at the top of your lungs while making obscene gestures.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

[video]https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xft1/v/t42.1790-2/11883907_10153060468511636_2038989585_n.mp4?efg=ey JybHIiOjQxNCwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=414&vabr=230&oh=6490e4d935dccb49070ee868b5ecf20c&oe=55D603D9[/video]


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

This is a torpedo car, it's job is to shuttle hundreds of tons of molten iron around. 











Here's what happens when a full one flips over in the Bavarian countryside. 










Now we've found mordor!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Was wondering this since the molten aluminum truck posted before.

How can you transport molten metal without it cooling off enough to solidify, or having the container become unbearably hot (and/or melt, itself?)


----------



## burnthesheep (May 4, 2012)

Preppy said:


> A fraction of a second post impact. You can see the smashed tail light and the fact that the kids head is already changing direction.


Nope, look during the spin at :03 seconds in. Already opening. Was never shut?


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Was wondering this since the molten aluminum truck posted before.
> 
> How can you transport molten metal without it cooling off enough to solidify, or having the container become unbearably hot (and/or melt, itself?)


You put it in some kind of ceramic, or even metal, with a higher melting temp. There are many "Refractory' materials.
Maybe shove some kind of ceramic batting or porous ceramic around it for insulation.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Wiki has a photo of the interior of a torpedo car, which is lined with fire brick. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_brick#/media/File:Torpedo_car_refractory_bricks.JPG
And here's an article I came upon which discusses attempts to further insulate torpedo cars,
http://www.pyrotek-usa.com/documents/techpapers/Thermal Insulation of Torpedo Cars.pdf


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> Best one:


Latest and greatest:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Chmeeee said:


> Latest and greatest:


KABLAMO!!!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Looks like a normal day here in Richmond...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> Latest and greatest:


Yep - 2nd one this week and IIRC 24th or so this year. The town has spent $40K on signs, warning lights, et al but the truckers continue to ignore them.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

robr2 said:


> Yep - 2nd one this week and IIRC 24th or so this year. The town has spent $40K on signs, warning lights, et al but the truckers continue to ignore them.


Really, I think the most effective thing they could do is to put up a suspended clearance bar, far enough away to give enough time to stop before coming to the overpass. I see this at parking garages and drive thrus all the time to ensure you get a nice audible/physical warning of being over height prior to actually causing/incurring any damage.










Don't piss away money on signs and lights when something so simple would have a far greater impact (ha).


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

nickthaskater said:


> Really, I think the most effective thing they could do is to put up a suspended clearance bar, far enough away to give enough time to stop before coming to the overpass. I see this at parking garages and drive thrus all the time to ensure you get a nice audible/physical warning of being over height prior to actually causing/incurring any damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


Exactly. :beer:


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

nickthaskater said:


> Really, I think the most effective thing they could do is to put up a suspended clearance bar, far enough away to give enough time to stop before coming to the overpass. I see this at parking garages and drive thrus all the time to ensure you get a nice audible/physical warning of being over height prior to actually causing/incurring any damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People are stupid. They have *these*https://www.google.com/maps/@42.368...4!1sQ6KnL0Ot841rXC861r8x3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656https://www.google.com/maps/@42.368...4!1sQ6KnL0Ot841rXC861r8x3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 at every entrance to Storrow Drive in Boston. Truckers still get stuck under the bridges on a regular basis.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Chmeeee said:


> People are stupid. They have *these* at every entrance to Storrow Drive in Boston. Truckers still get stuck under the bridges on a regular basis.


Stuck as in they have to turn around, or stuck as in they crash into low overheads like in the video?

Regardless, clearance bars are a lot more effective than posting signs and lights. Half the time people have no idea how tall their vehicles really are, anyways, so simply telling them that the clearance is only such and such is pointless. Now, hearing a metal clang on your roof or having a plastic bar bounce off your windscreen ought to prove a bit more effective.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> People are stupid. They have *these*https://www.google.com/maps/@42.368...4!1sQ6KnL0Ot841rXC861r8x3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656https://www.google.com/maps/@42.368...4!1sQ6KnL0Ot841rXC861r8x3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 at every entrance to Storrow Drive in Boston. Truckers still get stuck under the bridges on a regular basis.


yeah mass people are not your every day stupid they are advanced stupid when it comes to driving


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> yeah mass people are not your every day stupid they are advanced stupid when it comes to driving


Is that true? We have the lowest fatality rate, by a wide margin, of any state.

http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/t/general-statistics/fatalityfacts/state-by-state-overview


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I spent a couple summers driving in MA many years ago, and what impressed me was how well traffic works
when *everyone* seemed to be an aggressive driver. My observation was that lane changes were initiated
by stepping on the gas first, and once your front bumper was in front of that of the guy next to you,
you had the right away, and could change lanes, and they would yeild. As long as everyone understood these 
rules, it works. I remember seeing some monster street in Boston with 6 lanes going in one direction,
suddenly turn into 3-4 lanes, around a corner, and traffic didn't seem to slow down at all. Everyone
late merges, and that works just like the traffic engineers intended (the spots open up
right at the last possible merge point, as people start to accelerate). 

MA really stood out to me compared to various other high traffic metropolitan, like NYC and
LA and the horrible mess we get around Denver these days.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Chmeeee said:


> Is that true? We have the lowest fatality rate, by a wide margin, of any state.
> 
> http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/t/general-statistics/fatalityfacts/state-by-state-overview


Accidents do not always result in fatalities...


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> Is that true? We have the lowest fatality rate, by a wide margin, of any state.
> 
> http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/t/general-statistics/fatalityfacts/state-by-state-overview


I always tell people, Massachusetts drivers aren't bad, they're just impatient and skilled at the art of driving fast in slow conditions. If they were bad, they'd all be dead.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

crub, check.....fence, check.....(dead) bursh, check......anyone got a brick?:laugh:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Daemon42 said:


> MA really stood out to me compared to various other high traffic metropolitan, like NYC and
> LA and the horrible mess we get around Denver these days.


Has Denver really gotten this bad? I mean when I moved there in 1999, people were already moaning how horrible the gridlock was, but I just came from Frankfurt and Munich and in comparison, there was no traffic at all in Denver. Even Dallas and the much hated 635 aren't /that/ bad in comparison to German cities. My 25 minute commute here would take me most of the day over there.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

nickthaskater said:


> Stuck as in they have to turn around, or stuck as in they crash into low overheads like in the video?
> 
> Regardless, clearance bars are a lot more effective than posting signs and lights. Half the time people have no idea how tall their vehicles really are, anyways, so simply telling them that the clearance is only such and such is pointless. Now, hearing a metal clang on your roof or having a plastic bar bounce off your windscreen ought to prove a bit more effective.


Both. Once a truck gets onto Storrow Dr. or Memorial Dr. they're stuck. Getting them off the road usually requires shutting down the road. A box tuck can do a 37 point turn. A tractor trailer has to be taken apart and the trailer turned around with a tow truck.

Labor Day weekend is the most fun as the students move into the city and those rental trucks get caught on the Drives.

The clearance bars do make a whole lot of sense. Both of those roads have them and they still get ignored. Today the issue is that many commercial drivers use a normal GPS. There are GPS' that are designed for commercial vehicles that route them around low clearance roads.


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

NECN story on this truck hitting the bridge had some humorous comments. Best one was that they like it when it is a shipment of lobsters. They go over and pick them up.

http://www.necn.com/news/new-england/NECN_082115_truck_2p-_2__NECN-322529451.html

Better ...

http://www.necn.com/news/new-englan...idge-in-Westwood-Massachusetts-322524622.html

The second link ... "We don't mind. Because if it's a lobster truck, we go pick up the lobster."


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

nickthaskater said:


> Really, I think the most effective thing they could do is to put up a suspended clearance bar, far enough away to give enough time to stop before coming to the overpass. I see this at parking garages and drive thrus all the time to ensure you get a nice audible/physical warning of being over height prior to actually causing/incurring any damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh... seriously. Just keep making the bar bigger and heavier and ..... lower. Till they get a headache before they give the bridge one.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

robr2 said:


> Yep - 2nd one this week and IIRC 24th or so this year. The town has spent $40K on signs, warning lights, et al but the truckers continue to ignore them.


Really? Are they off camera, because all we see in that video is a tiny sign on the right mixed in with other signs.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Pinstripe said:


> Really? Are they off camera, because all we see in that video is a tiny sign on the right mixed in with other signs.


My understanding is that the signs start back warning drivers and directing them to turn off the road. There are road markings and the bridge itself has yellow fluorescent tape on the bottom edge to make it stand out. Drivers are just simply unaware.

In my town, we have a road that restricts truck traffic to units under 6 tons I believe. But everyday there are semis, box trucks, et al ignoring the signs.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

robr2 said:


> My understanding is that the signs start back warning drivers and directing them to turn off the road. There are road markings and the bridge itself has yellow fluorescent tape on the bottom edge to make it stand out. Drivers are just simply unaware.
> 
> In my town, we have a road that restricts truck traffic to units under 6 tons I believe. But everyday there are semis, box trucks, et al ignoring the signs.


Well, then it's obvious that all the signs in the world don't mean a damn thing. Sounds like all that money is wasted until.... you get the headache bars installed ahead of the bridge (well ahead) that smacks the crap out of the truck before they do the same to the bridge. Sounds cheap and effective, compared to what is happening now.

If drivers act like they are unaware of warning notifications, they'll wake up soon. 

(40,000 dollars in signs,etc?) Wow.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Cooper said:


> NECN story on this truck hitting the bridge had some humorous comments. Best one was that they like it when it is a shipment of lobsters. They go over and pick them up.
> 
> http://www.necn.com/news/new-england/NECN_082115_truck_2p-_2__NECN-322529451.html


Westwood! That's right near my work. That train line must be old becuase there's a string of bridges like that down through Norwood (which is south of Westwood, go figure) and beyond.


----------



## b5d (Aug 5, 2006)

we have a over under at work on the first rental truck to hit on storrow drive this week. it is move in week and all


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

b5d said:


> we have a over under at work on the first rental truck to hit on storrow drive this week. it is move in week and all


People who feel the need to rent a bleeding moving van just to move into a dorm room deserve some kind of repercussions.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> People who feel the need to rent a bleeding moving van just to move into a dorm room deserve some kind of repercussions.


Bong!!! Oof...Oh... the repercussions. 



Powderkeg said:


> Well, then it's obvious that all the signs in the world don't mean a damn thing. Sounds like all that money is wasted until.... you get the headache bars installed ahead of the bridge (well ahead) that smacks the crap out of the truck before they do the same to the bridge. Sounds cheap and effective, compared to what is happening now.
> 
> If drivers act like they are unaware of warning notifications, they'll wake up soon.


Exactly. Just give the stupids something to crash into that isn't a bridge, fer god's sake.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> People who feel the need to rent a bleeding moving van just to move into a dorm room deserve some kind of repercussions.


It is not just dorms that have a move in week...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It is not just dorms that have a move in week...


Exactly. About 40,000 students live in off campus housing in Boston out of about 150,000 students. The rental periods run September 1 to August 31. We have students moving into dorms and students moving in and out of off campus housing. Add in the other 100,000 students just over the river in Cambridge and over in Newton and the stupid people who signed that sort of lease and we have a circus next weekend.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

oof...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

TopDown_ said:


> Hoof...


Damn.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


> oof...


Literally knocked the **** right out of 'em


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

TaaT said:


> ]


heh...looks like those obstacles the dealerships install over at Land Rover


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


> oof...



First time I saw a Moose in the wild was several weeks ago in Idaho and dead as a doornail. I can't even imagine hitting one. 

Good friend of ours hit an elk herd in her Ford Escape two years ago outside of Elma/McCleary. Completely totaled her vehicle.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> Bong!!! Oof...Oh... the repercussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Just give the stupids something to crash into that isn't a bridge, fer god's sake.


I worked at McCarran when this pic/accident happened. in fact, there are at least 4 other signs leading to this point to warn you of the clearance, and 2 separate "escape routes" to allow you to avoid this. this is what happened when you hit a "hard" headache bar. we install them at ALL locations at McCarran, all terminals; as it's cheaper than the cost of repairs to the parking garages (you can see the Gold Garage in the background of this pic).









this is a "soft" headache bar, which is rarely used as they are not very good at stopping idiots, it only lets them know the inevitable crash is coming.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

You'reDrunk said:


> I worked at McCarran when this pic/accident happened. in fact, there are at least 4 other signs leading to this point to warn you of the clearance, and 2 separate "escape routes" to allow you to avoid this. this is what happened when you hit a "hard" headache bar. we install them at ALL locations at McCarran, all terminals; as it's cheaper than the cost of repairs to the parking garages (you can see the Gold Garage in the background of this pic).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fascinating. So even hitting the "soft" (heh) damn bar won't dissaude them.. The HARD headache bar is the big friggin' crossbeam as indicated.... wow. The stupid is strong in these characters

(and obviously, signs are just a waste of money at some point)


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> Is that true? We have the lowest fatality rate, by a wide margin, of any state.
> 
> http://www.iihs.org/iihs/topics/t/general-statistics/fatalityfacts/state-by-state-overview


maybe im just used to it but the things i see on a daily basis amaze me we are good drivers but we all also drive like ****ing lunatics its gotta be the rotaries, put us in any other state and we are the best drivers hands down


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

This guy almost squarely got the Corolla through the front doors of this house.









http://fox5sandiego.com/2015/08/25/suspected-drunk-driver-plows-into-house/


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Watch the video in this link to see how far apart they are... 

http://news.yahoo.com/video/car-split-half-burlington-crash-142722679.html


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

*Cops: Driver ejected from car lucky to be alive after hitting Southern State Parkway overpass*









http://www.newsday.com/long-island/...overpass-on-southern-state-parkway-1.10785325


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Yup... they lowered it

PNW this evening. 1/2 million people without power and a whole buncha trees dropped on cars in just a few hours with rare August massive windstorm


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


wow that tail wag


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Can't embed FB video.

https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xlf1/v/t42.1790-2/11945670_718958844871028_341119478_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjMwMCwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=300&vabr=123&oh=abf5a5b25c23d8adfe79c9f52f7d3c16&oe=55E5F6C9


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pinstripe said:


> Can't embed FB video.
> 
> https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xlf1/v/t42.1790-2/11945670_718958844871028_341119478_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjMwMCwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=300&vabr=123&oh=abf5a5b25c23d8adfe79c9f52f7d3c16&oe=55E5F6C9


Is that from an early version of Grand Theft Auto? Lots of points there for getting two motorcyclists.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

NWarty said:


> First time I saw a Moose in the wild was several weeks ago in Idaho and dead as a doornail. I can't even imagine hitting one.
> 
> Good friend of ours hit an elk herd in her Ford Escape two years ago outside of Elma/McCleary. Completely totaled her vehicle.


Thinking horse. Most Moose I have seen have antlers.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll imbed for you

I'm impressed that we have cameras everywhere so we get such amazing shots as this. 
A two-fer... (that had to hurt)


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Power5 said:


> Thinking horse. Most Moose I have seen have antlers.


guess you've never seen a female moose.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Massive Attack said:


> guess you've never seen a female moose.


nope. But in my defense I assumed they would all be in the kitchen or taking care of the kids while the dad was out trying to pick up chick's on the highway


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

This happened yesterday in an LA suburb:

http://abc7.com/news/2-killed-after-antique-car-crashes-into-tree-bursts-into-flames/964783/

Perhaps the crash isn't that wacky but the car involved isn't your everyday vehicle. Unfortunately the elderly couple inside did not make it.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> This happened yesterday in an LA suburb:
> 
> http://abc7.com/news/2-killed-after-antique-car-crashes-into-tree-bursts-into-flames/964783/


Dam.. I heard the checker at Ralphs talking about this last night around 10 as I was getting some groceries. This happened about a mile from my house and I think I've seen that car out tooling around town..


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

Yep, 1930-31 model A tudor sedan.. could have been something with the steering let loose, or maybe the cast iron front axle broke. The fire is most likely because it appears all original, and probably had the fuel tank in the front cowl (basically over the top of your legs / behind the dash), and it ruptured leaking fuel inside. Not really a good combo unfortunately


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> This happened yesterday in an LA suburb:
> 
> http://abc7.com/news/2-killed-after-antique-car-crashes-into-tree-bursts-into-flames/964783/
> 
> Perhaps the crash isn't that wacky but the car involved isn't your everyday vehicle. Unfortunately the elderly couple inside did not make it.


Not wacky at all. From the position of the body bags it appears they both managed to crawl from the car but died right there on the street.

This is a sad event and probably does deserve its own thread, but I feel like it doesn't belong here. Remember, keep it wacky.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Massive Attack said:


> I'll imbed for you
> 
> I'm impressed that we have cameras everywhere so we get such amazing shots as this.
> A two-fer... (that had to hurt)


Brakes??


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> They did dead.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-crashed-edge-one-Europe-s-highest-roads.html
> It _was_ a Seat Leon Cupra


JFC whatis wrong with people. Your son is dead and you have the grammar of a 12 year-old's text message. :banghead:

"Mr Robinson's mother Jenny posted: 'My wonderful son luv u so so much can't believe ur gone u ll always be in my heart.'"


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> This happened yesterday in an LA suburb


That's so sad. I love antiques but it's getting harder and harder to enjoy them on public roads mixing it up with modern cars. You never think you'll become a statistic and that your risk is low because your exposure is low because it is an occasional use pleasure vehicle and you're a careful driver. RIP. 

Some other unfortunate souls killed in antique auto crashes
http://www.oldcarsweekly.com/news/father_daughter_killed_in_model_a_accident
http://lancasteronline.com/news/loc...cle_47597f96-e17c-11e4-88be-7710eff4f24f.html
http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2013/07/28/president-of-model-t-club-remembered-after-fatal-crash/
http://www.mtfca.com/discus/messages/506218/551237.html?1435347069
http://www.fordbarn.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50050&showall=1


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

papaskot said:


> JFC whatis wrong with people. Your son is dead and you have the grammar of a 12 year-old's text message. :banghead:
> 
> "Mr Robinson's mother Jenny posted: 'My wonderful son luv u so so much can't believe ur gone u ll always be in my heart.'"


Was just about to argue this and say "well, it was probably posted on twitter" and then cut and pasted that and realized, "no, she did have at least 58 characters left to play with, she could have typed out the whole words. Maybe she *IS* just a dumbass?!"


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Preppy said:


> Brakes??


Maybe, but why on earth was the first cyclist on the wrong side of the road? The car had to swerve to miss that one (and failed) which put the car on the other side of the road and hit the other guy.:screwy: First cyclist certainly looks like a contributing factor here. Had the driver not had to swerve he probably could have maintained staying in his lane (even if he was still driving rather recklessly).


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe a movie prop?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

GTIanz said:


> Maybe a movie prop?


Man of Steel


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Chicago... yoikes!










coulda been a lot worse.

Sounds like a stolen car



> I took in a reported rollover with entrapment Saturday afternoon around the block from my house. I arrived before any fire companies to find a one-car crash with no entrapment. The vehicle was a Lexus SUV with extensive damage. One occupant was outside the vehicle and the *other had run about a block away before being stopped by the police*. Both were transported, 1-BLS & 1-ALS.
> The reason that I’m submitting these images without any fire department involvement has to do with the circumstances of the collision … and a recurring thought about it not being their time …
> The car veered off the road, nicked a utility pole prior to coming into contact with a metal fence post for a chain-link fence. The car then rolled over while crushing two sections of wood fence with two 4×4 posts piercing the windshield … narrowly missing both occupants.


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

GTIanz said:


> Maybe a movie prop?


Hannibal?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

.............and away from the gruesome. No Hannibel, etc... please


guy hits a fence. walked away


Description by driver 



> Crashing my car into a chain link fence on wet roads. 4 pipe sections that ran across the top of the fence came through my windshield. One pipe was about 6 inches from my head when everything came to rest. If just one of those pipes would have hit my head, it would have been an instant, bloody death. However, I stepped out of my car unscathed except for a few cuts from broken glass.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

DarkNeo said:


> Man of Steel


seriously. how have people not seen that movie?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GoHomeBroke said:


> seriously. how have people not seen that movie?


If it came out sometime after ~2000 I have most likely not seen it.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> If it came out sometime after ~2000 I have most likely not seen it.


you need to. it's a damn good movie.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Things that come thru the windshield. Boston


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

200 year old house seems to draw crazy drivers.

Feb. 2015










same house in 2011


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> If it came out sometime after ~2000 I have most likely not seen it.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Dat tree


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Massive Attack said:


> 200 year old house seems to draw crazy drivers.
> 
> Feb. 2015
> 
> ...


i see both wrecks landed on or next to the gas cylinder. Heh.

4 years apart. Owner even put some huge boulders in to prevent this from happening. Didn't matter


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> i see both wrecks landed on or next to the gas cylinder. Heh.
> 
> 4 years apart. Owner even put some huge boulders in to prevent this from happening. Didn't matter


Red car is highly attracted to red gas bottle!


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


>


Barry2952 warned us about this s***


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, he certainly got "whacked"

Toronto












> Benjamin Kojo was driving southbound on the Don Valley Parkway shortly after 5 a.m. when a large metal bar dislodged from a truck ahead of him and smashed through the top of the windshield, narrowly missing him.
> 
> "All I heard was boom, like a bomb," said Kojo.
> 
> Kojo said it was a garbage truck of some sort in front him, and he tried to follow it but was forced to pull over due to the metal bar protruding from his windshield.














> "I couldn't imagine what this would have been like had it went through the windscreen and got to me. I'd be dead right now, I'd be dead," he said with a good deal of relief in his voice.
> 
> "You can call me lucky Benjamin," he joked.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

......and the driver never touched the brake pedal










http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/pa-trucker-crashes-23-cars-lot-article-1.2352589



> HERMITAGE, Pa. — Police say the driver of a milk tanker truck was choking on a soft drink when he drove off a Pennsylvania highway and crashed into 23 new cars on a dealership lot.
> 
> Police in Hermitage say the driver choked on Dr Pepper on Sunday and drove the truck nearly 600 feet through a grassy area before smashing into a building at Montrose Buick-GMC-Cadillac.
> 
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Speaking of milk tankers:







































> He said: 'I had slowed down to turn left to head home. I guess the milk truck was not paying attention because as I started to turn, I suddenly saw this tanker thunder past on the inside. It then shot up the hill and took off at the top.'


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kowabonga said:


> Speaking of milk tankers:
> 
> 
> 
> > He said: 'I had slowed down to turn left to head home. I guess the milk truck was not paying attention because as I started to turn, I suddenly saw this tanker thunder past on the inside. It then shot up the hill and took off at the top.'


Translation: I was going real slow with absolutely no indication of which way I was going. No brake lights because it was uphill. No turn signal because I'm an idiot. The milk truck figured I was pulling over on the right and was going to pass me, when I suddenly turned left in front of him. I'm going to post this video now and blame it all on him.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Translation: I was going real slow with absolutely no indication of which way I was going. No brake lights because it was uphill. No turn signal because I'm an idiot. The milk truck figured I was pulling over on the right and was going to pass me, when I suddenly turned left in front of him. I'm going to post this video now and blame it all on him.


except that is a solid white center line....regardless of slow movement, no signal, etc, the truck driver tried to illegally pass.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Translation: I was going real slow with absolutely no indication of which way I was going. No brake lights because it was uphill. No turn signal because I'm an idiot. The milk truck figured I was pulling over on the right and was going to pass me, when I suddenly turned left in front of him. I'm going to post this video now and blame it all on him.


heh...

well the other side speaks...



> The angry milk truck driver had initially tried to blame Mr Balashov, but authorities confirmed that dashboard camera footage - which all vehicles are required to have by law - from the truck showed that he had indicated before turning left.
> Police spokesman George Yefimov said: 'The tanker driver was pretty annoyed, but he was clearly in the wrong for not paying attention and driving too fast.
> 'We are also having the brakes tested as we suspect that they were also not working properly.'
> 
> ...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

kowabonga said:


> Speaking of milk tankers:


Napoleon: "Did you take it off any sweet jumps?"

Driver: "Yes, yes I did!"


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> dashboard camera footage - which all vehicles are required to have by law...


Wait, what?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

"stinger saves area man's life"


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


"Lucky TT"?

"More like dip**** changes lanes for no reason without paying any attention"


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

he deserved that just for the simple fact he was using a selfie-stick...


----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

CodeMan said:


>


Girl on top is also my favorite


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

At 30 seconds in she finds a spider in her car!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> he deserved that just for the simple fact he was using a selfie-stick...


Yup


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

You'reDrunk said:


> I worked at McCarran when this pic/accident happened. in fact, there are at least 4 other signs leading to this point to warn you of the clearance, and 2 separate "escape routes" to allow you to avoid this. this is what happened when you hit a "hard" headache bar. we install them at ALL locations at McCarran, all terminals; as it's cheaper than the cost of repairs to the parking garages (you can see the Gold Garage in the background of this pic).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I still had the photos but I lost them at some point in time. Christmas 2006 an ex GF and I were visiting her family in Boca and met them at the BOCA beach resort as we were driving into town. We had three bikes on the roof of a MK4 Jetta. Valet is required and her aunt and uncle were paying for a "Spa Day" so I was happy to leave them the car and spa away 1300 miles of road grime. 

Valet actually makes a point that they will be parking the car in a special area for tall vehicles as it will not fit in their garage. Apologizes for it not being covered but lets us know it's secure. Hey, nice guy. I get my spa on, big time, being the only male I was flying solo and met these two guys in the soaking tub from Jersey that had a "sanitation" business in Boca. You can't make this stuff up :laugh:

A few hours later I am nice and relaxed, hit the valet stand and off the guy go. 15 minutes in, I start getting a little agitated and asking where the car is. Valet hits the radio and tells us it's not working and he will go check. Another 15 minutes... Now I am pissed. 30 minutes and I can see the damn garage, at this point I start making a bit of a fuss. Valets don't know what is going on and they are looking for the manager. Finally around 45 minutes in I see a few people with the "We have bad news" face. 

For whatever reason they had taken the time to build this fenced in uncovered parking area but built it attached to the covered garage :facepalm: Valet had hoped in our car and rather than back it out of the space he just went to drive straight through the garage and BAM.

I have to give kudos to the management. All damages were taken care of once we got home, no issue at all and the hotel manager ever apologized on behalf of the valet for the delay in notifying us. Apparently they had tried to put the rack back on the car hoping we would not notice, never mind the two shattered top tubes and bent fork (bmx). Quite the fail on their part.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Our sales manager tried to drive a new 2015 sporwagen with accessory roofracks and VW logo bike out of the showroom a few weeks ago  f'd up the rack and the wall but the bike is ok.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Hydroplaning with their butts


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

Damn, is that a guy and his kid? He seems to be 'managing' the passenger. Scary.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

vortexblue said:


> Damn, is that a guy and his kid? He seems to be 'managing' the passenger. Scary.


 Your Right he grabs a hold of the passenger protect him he has nerves of steel


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

vortexblue said:


> Damn, is that a guy and his kid? He seems to be 'managing' the passenger. Scary.


Man and woman. Her helmet almost came off, too....

http://imgur.com/tck7Ak5


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EdRacer71 said:


> Man and woman. Her helmet almost came off, too....
> 
> http://imgur.com/tck7Ak5


(sigh) You know they have videos with sound now, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Pretty self explanatory what happened here. I used to live a few hundred yards away.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm guessing because that left trailer fender is dented that he half-hit it and rolled over?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> I'm guessing because that left trailer fender is dented that he half-hit it and rolled over?


Yep, apparently he didn't see the trailer due to the glare from the morning sun.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, apparently he didn't see the trailer due to the glare from the morning sun.


I wasn't sure at first, I thought maybe that flatbed was there to haul it away.

That morning sun is no joke. I currently have a few blocks on my morning commute where it's absolutely horrible.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Pretty self explanatory what happened here. I used to live a few hundred yards away.


too much GTA 5


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


hope there wasn't a car in the lane the TT had to move into. Its amazing how often I see a car move into the fast then slow down for no reason


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> authorities confirmed that dashboard camera footage - which all vehicles are required to have by law .





Kar98 said:


> Wait, what?


First thing I thought too. Anyone have more info on this? Maybe I will start a new thread asking TCL as a whole...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Sets a scary precedent for big brother type insurance oversight, but it is an interesting idea that could aid in lowering rates by preventing fraud.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

kowabonga said:


> authorities confirmed that dashboard camera footage - which all vehicles are required to have by law .





surefooted said:


> First thing I thought too. Anyone have more info on this? Maybe I will start a new thread asking TCL as a whole...


Um, this happened in Ukraine, not the U.S.  
Maybe they are required to have dashcams over there. ((shrugs))


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Think cowabunga's exclamation was in respect to the fact that it's law anywhere. 

I think i kind of like the law, provided the tech isn't used for covert data collection.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

surefooted said:


> bmw_video


Damn ... 




























So much for the seatbelt huh ?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

The passenger and the driver, both survirved


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


> The passenger and the driver, both survived


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

The passenger was in the back?!?!?!??!?

Also CSB, don't mess with trees:laugh:!


----------



## Al_Slade (May 22, 2015)

TaaT said:


> The passenger and the driver, both survirved


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

VWVan said:


> The passenger was in the back?!?!?!??!?
> 
> Also CSB, don't mess with trees:laugh:!


Either that, or he/she was ejected before the car got vacuum-formed to the tree.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

worth_fixing said:


> or he/she was ejected before the car got vacuum-formed to the tree.


Yes, i got this info after my post, But the driver was in the car.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

As uneventful as this seems, the driver didn't make it out alive. There where no witnesses to this incident, so at the moment no one knows what happened, and how the driver managed to get under the car.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

TaaT said:


> The passenger and the driver, both survirved [sic]


Unfortunately, they now look like this










:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I can't help but watch that over and over again


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

VWVan said:


> I can't help but watch that over and over again


I cant stop laughing at the lady's reaction


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

shawshank redemption said:


> I cant stop laughing at the lady's reaction


Right? Haha. I thought I was the only one that watched that gif play over 30+ times.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

I cant believe how stupid she looks screaming at the very last moment...talk about some slow reaction time...


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

The more I watch it the more she looks like Andy Milinakis


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

wow...that punch in the face... love it!

also.... yesterday in Federal Way (washington state)

Southbound blue car decides to cross interstate 5 median and run into Northbound traffic.

The rest of the vehicle is spread all over creation. 6 vehicles involved by the time it came to this conclusion. 

Complete closure of I5 Northbound for hours.

Driver of blue car? She's at the hospital.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Fancy seats in that.. Datsun?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

TaaT said:


> The passenger and the driver, both survirved


Yeah, those tires do not look speed rated to be going as fast as that car had to be going. So a 2000ish jetta is somehow safer than a 2005 supercar designed for speeds over double what it was wrecked at? Though I guess the porsche wreck may have been survivable also if it didn't catch fire. Still not sure how anyone survived that jetta wreck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> Looks like a Chevette with trim rings


http://www.komonews.com/news/local/Serious-crash-closes-NB-I5-in-Federal-Way-330770951.html

Article doesn't mention the type of car but here are some other photos from the scene,










Tire looks very worn


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> Looks like a Chevette with trim rings


I'm going to say this....


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

With the fender-mount mirrors? I agree with Suzuki Swift (Chevy Sprint?).


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

those can be added on, just like those seats were....and yes, Swift/Sprint


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

The mirrors comment was more about being a Chevette.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Took a while to spot the person in it, guess thats why we have anti-submarine belts now


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Robstr said:


> The mirrors comment was more about being a Chevette.


gotcha, saw the edit




TaaT said:


>


That looks like it might have hurt just a bit


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Vicksburg, Mississippi

Well, you don't need to call 911 if you crash into the police station. They already got the message!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


>


Are those racing seats? :laugh:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

I want IN!!!!












> Around 11:15 a.m., the Washington State Patrol got reports of a Nissan pickup driving recklessly on state Highway 14. Many people called about the truck weaving across the roadway and almost causing collisions. The license plate number came back to a truck that was reported stolen on Sunday night.
> 
> Minutes later, at 11:21 a.m., police got a call about the same truck crashing into a house at 2725 N.W. 24th Ave. The truck crashed through the front door and became lodged in the brick entryway. The truck’s doors were pinned in the entryway, so the driver kicked out the back window and ran from the scene.


found later hiding under a wheelbarrow


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Sez he wanted to crash it


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

man runs over woman on purpose....domestic violence turns deadly


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

"Yep, he insisted on taking the corner window seat. Said he had to have it"


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Honk, honk!


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Waterspouts... amazing creatures










Modifies a mail truck features


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

TopDown_ said:


> Waterspouts... amazing creatures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How? Did it hit the truck or create a lot of vacuum to deform it?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

dh71704 said:


> How? Did it hit the truck or create a lot of vacuum to deform it?


yep... smacked it good and hard.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> Honk, honk!


best Hungarian hot dogs in all of Toledo!!!!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

http://globalnews.ca/news/2274578/o...ames-on-highway-minutes-after-being-serviced/



> TORONTO — Christopher Sahadeo was driving home from an Audi dealership north of Toronto with his brother and friend Tuesday afternoon, never thinking he might not reach his destination.“I almost died,” said Sahadeo, 26 of Brampton, shaking with emotion.
> Sahadeo had just retrieved his 2011 Audi Q5 from the Pfaff dealership in Newmarket.
> 
> ​He said technicians had replaced engine pistons after Sahadeo had complained several times about excessive oil consumption.
> ...




edit: post video fail


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

VWVan said:


> http://globalnews.ca/news/2274578/o...ames-on-highway-minutes-after-being-serviced/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct, but replacing the turbo and not correctly hooking up the turbo oil feed can and WILL start a nice fire.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Idiots...





http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/10/14/spectacular-crash-caught-on-video-as-truck-flies-off-freeway-into-honda-dealership/


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Pickup truck drivers don't handle being passed very well :laugh:


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

whoa what are the odds that there are two shots from two different dash cams. i know the area well, lots of speeders especially in that time of early morning.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Southern Jetta said:


> Mustang vs truck road rage video












There was no intentional ramming, fist fights, gunfire, or arguing, but I scored this one a 5/5 because of the rage that truck must have had to pull a move like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

From that article:



> At least nine cars on the Honda lot were damaged, with hoods being smashed in, scrapes and broken windows.“I never thought that could happen, never,” Green said. “But, it happened. *And it’s a horrible tragedy.*”




Were they all low-mileage S2000s or something?


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

dh71704 said:


> How?  Did it hit the truck or create a lot of vacuum to deform it?


I drove past this truck just after it happened. My wife an I couldn't figure it out how the truck got destroyed since the skies were clear and just a another beautiful sunday in florida. Then we came across the video online crazy stuff


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

You'reDrunk said:


> correct, but replacing the turbo and not correctly hooking up the turbo oil feed can and WILL start a nice fire.


 As would a fuel leak. 
It's a DI turbo motor, yes? Helluva lot of rail pressure there. Not-quite-tight on a fuel line = big fuel leak (even bigger, if the union nut spins itself all of the way off.)


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Taking the final test for your driver's training. Somehow things didn't quite work out so well.












> BELLEVUE, Wash. - A driver's education student taking her final test behind the wheel of a car plowed through the front of the driver instruction school building Friday morning in Bellevue, police said.
> 
> No one was injured, but the student failed the test.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

But it is an Audi, so she can blame it on a stuck accelerator pedal/sudden acceleration.



Blunderbuss said:


> Taking the final test for your driver's training. Somehow things didn't quite work out so well.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Is it okay to post pictures if the accident hasn't happened yet?











Car jousting should totally be a thing!


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

^^^

I thought they only gave out handicap cards for physical disabilities...


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


> Taking the final test for your driver's training. Somehow things didn't quite work out so well.


An actual Shasta vending machine that exists outside of Walmart? Impossibru!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

PlatinumGLS said:


> ^^^
> 
> I thought they only gave out handicap cards for physical disabilities...


I've found myself saying the very same thing many times.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

So, Mustang changes lanes (possibly to exit, since he moved over another afterward). Truck maybe just got on, or was speeding in the right-hand lanes, then shows down because of a lane merge with a car ahead, with an (undeclared, no signal) intent to merge left. The Mustang just happened to change into his blind spot.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

From the last MotoGP race...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> From the last MotoGP race...


He has a target on his back and on his helmet. Bird had poor aim.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

MotoGP pic needs a caption


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> From the last MotoGP race...


Same circuit, two years ago.






Ban seagulls


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

AutoBear said:


> Is it okay to post pictures if the accident hasn't happened yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Subd


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Same circuit, two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My co-driver hit a hare on a driver training day a couple of years ago.










It's a beautiful track. I'm just glad the geese stayed off the racing line.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Must hold on to phone even if I fall out of this vehicle and sustain a head injury. :screwy:


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

TaaT said:


>





spockcat said:


> Must hold on to phone even if I fall out of this vehicle and sustain a head injury. :screwy:


They weren't even going that fast if he was able to stop that quickly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gas said:


> They weren't even going that fast if he was able to stop that quickly.


You can sustain a subdural hematoma from a short fall at low speeds if you hit the side of your head just right. My wife did so on inline skates not wearing a helmet. She ended up taking a helicopter ride to another hospital in the area and having emergency brain surgery. 

At the very least the girl in the gif could sustain a concussion or other less severe injury.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

spockcat said:


> You can sustain a subdural hematoma from a short fall at low speeds if you hit the side of your head just right. My wife did so on inline skates not wearing a helmet. She ended up taking a helicopter ride to another hospital in the area and having emergency brain surgery.
> 
> At the very least the girl in the gif could sustain a concussion or other less severe injury.


maybe she shouldn't text and ride,
at least not with him driving:laugh:

i was flown by heli to a hospital this year,
blows


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

How about holding onto something fixed to the golf cart, rather than, you know, your phone.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## j1o (Nov 27, 2000)

Blunderbuss said:


> Taking the final test for your driver's training. Somehow things didn't quite work out so well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
explains it all.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Was he working on the rail road, all the live long day?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

When i worked at vw. Id see a rail road spike through a rim at least on e a month. You would be suprised at how offten that happens.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Good Samaritan of the year award.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I was thinking that too. Canadian leaves the scene of an accident? Unpossible! (short plates, 55km/h sign)


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Good Samaritan of the year award.


75% of the time, my infant is in the car with me....I would have driven around that POS too


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

gator for the win!!!!!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> I was thinking that too. Canadian leaves the scene of an accident? Unpossible! (short plates, 55km/h sign)


Road signs were in French. So, Quebec..not Canada. :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Ya it's Montreal.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Belo Horizonte - Brazil .

thunderstorm.. flash flood










video :

http://g1.globo.com/minas-gerais/no...or-sobre-chuva-que-empilhou-carros-em-bh.html


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Marcao said:


> video :
> 
> http://g1.globo.com/minas-gerais/no...or-sobre-chuva-que-empilhou-carros-em-bh.html


I can't speak Portuguese (which is funny, because I grew up in Little Portugal), but I think he said "Great News!" at 1:38!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

McBanagon said:


>


If I owned that house I knew someday that this would happen. Or guys with BMX's or Mountain bikes would ride off your roof:laugh:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

NWarty said:


> An actual Shasta vending machine that exists outside of Walmart? Impossibru!


I was thinking pretty much the same thing...Shasta still exists?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I always like the "tight fit" endings


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

1975 Flood in Las Vegas @ Caesar's Palace

my mother's 1975 Mustang II is in there somewhere......


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

oh... hello


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.foxla.com/news/local-news/41275765-story



>




Man gets in accident 
Man's car rolls over multiple times 
Man is ejected 
Body lands on the catwalk of the highway sign.


----------



## mmmoose (Jan 8, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.foxla.com/news/local-news/41275765-story
> 
> 
> Man gets in accident
> ...


Some news reporter called the mangled Fiesta ST an SUV. :screwy:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Preppy said:


> Good Samaritan of the year award.


As it's shortly after an onramp 'lane' from a northbound highway ends forcing people into the right lane (we see the camera car in), coming up to that exit is almost always slow in that the right lane, so many people pass on the left and cut back last second to take the exit. So many people do it everyday that I'm surprised it doesn't happen more often. He played a stupid game and won!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Acura plows into the back of bus..... puts it on the roof?


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Mideast Mayhem


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> Acura plows into the back of bus..... puts it on the roof?


Vtec kicked in? You could dead.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

mmmoose said:


> Some news reporter called the mangled Fiesta ST an SUV. :screwy:


Another one called it a Prius.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Powderkeg said:


> Acura plows into the back of bus..... puts it on the roof?


Acura hits bus, bus swerves into median, sudden loss of momentum flips bus


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

So.... let's just get in the ol' truck and rock and roll while losing control.

Oh... and he's a veteran cop.

Doing shots while behind the wheel.






















> SEATTLE -- An Everett police lieutenant was charged with drunk driving after he crashed his truck near Kennewick in August.
> 
> Jimmy Phillips is accused of doing shots of whiskey behind the wheel before rolling his truck and camper on August 25 in Benton County.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Rory Calhoun said:


> So.... let's just get in the ol' truck and rock and roll while losing control.
> 
> Oh... and he's a veteran cop.
> 
> Doing shots while behind the wheel.


and let's walk towards the arresting officer with your hand on a cocked and loaded gun












> There was a tense moment on scene when Phillips approached a trooper with this gun in his hand. It was in the holster, but the trooper pulled his own weapon and ordered Phillips to lay his pistol down.
> 
> In his incident report, the trooper reported Phillips' gun was cocked and loaded.
> 
> When asked why he did that, Phillips allegedly told the trooper, "I just wanted to give you the gun."


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Horse trailer....comin' thru


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

They all survived.










http://www.kake.com/home/headlines/Crews-rescue-people-pinned-in-vehicle-after-it-crashes-into-building-339152962.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.foxla.com/news/local-news/41275765-story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5. Someone has time to put together costume before Saturday 


 

I wonder how many people he had to explain this to....


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.foxla.com/news/local-news/41275765-story
> 
> 
> Man gets in accident
> ...


I wonder how long it took them to find the body????


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This is currently happening in my county.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Drive through, literally?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Old Wendy's, was due for a remodel anyway


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> Old Wendy's, was due for a remodel anyway


I kind of liked the ones with the dingy little sunrooms attached.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Drove by this gem this morning @ 6:20am










There's an ongoing K9 manhunt for the occupants that bailed out of a car about 12 miles away from there. Not sure if the officer was responding to assist or actually in pursuit.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Say this on the news this morning... 




























That last one, wow what an impact. 

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=37...unty-temporarily-closes-freeway&s_cid=queue-4


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ That was pretty funny,probably puckered the drivers ******* though :laugh:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

ops!!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Overnight...and the driver walked away.










http://www.10news.com/news/guardrail-spears-car-driver-walks-away


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

VWmk3GTI said:


> ^ That was pretty funny,probably puckered the drivers ******* though :laugh:


I would imagine it's not live when they transport is though. From what I understand it takes a really big explosion just to initiate the nuclear reaction.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

You'reDrunk said:


> ops!!


That's...way less damaged than I thought it would be.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

JitteryJoe said:


> I would imagine it's not live when they transport is though. From what I understand it takes a really big explosion just to initiate the nuclear reaction.


not BIG per se, but focused. basically, there is no chance that weapon could EVER go off unless it was initiated in the staged chain, and within the architecture of the bomb. you could blow up an entire munitions factory and have that thing at the center and it wouldn't go off...but unshielded Pu-239 or U-235 is never good.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

JitteryJoe said:


> I would imagine it's not live when they transport is though. From what I understand it takes a really big explosion just to initiate the nuclear reaction.


It takes a whole bunch of conventional high explosives detonated with perfect timing and placement, to bring the fissile material together inside the trigger (a fission bomb) which in turn starts the thermonuclear reaction (hydrogen fusion bomb). 
They're built in such a way that you could drop one from space onto solid concrete and it won't go off, and probably pretty unlikely to even break apart. 

BTW, as someone who is a content creator on YT, it annoys the hell out of me when Live Leak copies videos without attribution. 
The original video is here, if you want to share it. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCwlV_94kPE


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Was that a minuteman trailer?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Is that a tesla?


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Preppy said:


> *was that a tesla?


Fixed... :laugh:

It does look like an interesting crash, what's the story?


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Fixed... :laugh:
> 
> It does look like an interesting crash, what's the story?


Well,when two cars love each other very very much


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Wolfslash16 said:


> It does look like an interesting crash, what's the story?


http://www.greencarreports.com/news/1037103_tesla-roadster-toyota-prius-vw-touareg-crash-in-denmark


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

AutoBear said:


> Is it okay to post pictures if the accident hasn't happened yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is going to end so well. :laugh:



0dd_j0b said:


> MotoGP pic needs a caption


in.



TaaT said:


>


what an odd looking valve stem.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


WTF


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


The maneuvers in this leave me dumbfounded. Where the hell was everyone going?

Crazy


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Look closely, there was a backhoe that cut across three lanes from left to right, exited the highway close to the end of the video.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Clearly cockerpunk was driving that truck.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Ultimate parking thread material :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Ultimate parking thread material :thumbup:


LOL. done.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Got to be an old creek bed.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

McBanagon said:


>


IDROP


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

IDROP....actually made me laugh out loud. Well done sir


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Got to be an old creek bed.


Google aerial view shows it to be recently built:
https://www.google.com/maps/@32.3645841,-88.6760561,299m/data=!3m1!1e3

And that Sowashee Creek seems to have a few spurs toward that area (probably for industrial purposes), so you are likely right. 

According to http://www.historicaerials.com/ the old topos show a creek disappearing between 1965 and 1970. Yes, I got that far into it. lol


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

In one of the news stories there is drone footage flying low over the scene pointing in the opposite direction as the photo above, and it looks like there is a massive concrete culvert opening right where the sinkhole starts. Maybe even used to be a bridge there.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

Daemon42 said:


> In one of the news stories there is drone footage flying low over the scene pointing in the opposite direction as the photo above, and it looks like there is a massive concrete culvert opening right where the sinkhole starts. Maybe even used to be a bridge there.


In that photo, right at the bottom of the frame you can see that culvert. In the google map linked above, you can clearly see the outlet of the drainage just beyond the construction site for the IHOP. With Google Earth you can look at older views (only back to 2004) of the site and see the outlet. It was a large parking lot before building the IHOP, may a car dealer lot or something. It may be a somewhat artificial creek created when the highway was built, or even predating the highway. Either way, from the outlet, you can tell it's been known for quite some time.
*[Edit - I panned out a bit and you can follow the creek quite a ways across the highway and to a small reservoir]*

My guess is the engineer for the IHOP screwed up and didn't modify that drainage channel (probably large diameter concrete piping and subdrains would have been appropriate just looking at the outlet). Hell, that probably should have been done for the older parking lot, but I'm betting that reworking and recompacting the soils for the IHOP development compounded the problem.

I guess you can kind of call it a sinkhole, but that's not really what it is. Sinkholes are caused by underground water/streams creating a void. In this case, it seems more like a surface stream was filled in improperly, which ended up undercutting the lot. Those guys are damn lucky they didn't end up putting the building over the top of it or it'd be that much worse. I'm betting that since they missed it for the parking lot, they'd have missed it for the building foundation just the same...
[I'm a geologist and know a little about this stuff  ]


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

Veedub_junky said:


> My guess is the engineer for the IHOP screwed up and didn't modify that drainage channel (probably large diameter concrete piping and subdrains would have been appropriate just looking at the outlet). Hell, that probably should have been done for the older parking lot, but I'm betting that reworking and recompacting the soils for the IHOP development compounded the problem.
> 
> I guess you can kind of call it a sinkhole, but that's not really what it is. Sinkholes are caused by underground water/streams creating a void. In this case, it seems more like a surface stream was filled in improperly, which ended up undercutting the lot. Those guys are damn lucky they didn't end up putting the building over the top of it or it'd be that much worse. I'm betting that since they missed it for the parking lot, they'd have missed it for the building foundation just the same...
> [I'm a geologist and know a little about this stuff  ]


Yup. Somebody really dropped the ball with the drainage issue. Either underestimated or misjudged potential runoff considerations, or simply just a poor design for that topology. Of course, that heavy rainfall at the time might have skewed the estimates a bit, but still...sheesh.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

If you go here and put in this address (zoom out to see the topo clearly), you'll see the old creek bed. 

http://www.historicaerials.com/

200 N Frontage Rd, Meridian, MS 39301

It's gone and the highway is in by 1973.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TaaT said:


> Ultimate parking thread material :thumbup:


a sinkhole is no excuse to park like an ass.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

dorifto!!!






FAIL!!! :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Damn!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

You'reDrunk said:


> dorifto!!!


Cool set of camera angles. You couldn't have designed this ahead of time any more perfectly.

(and, of course, I love that it's posted by.... You're Drunk!)


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Bro. Dozed.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

some are so so... some are nuts


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

8 point buck in the back seat.

Completely missed the driver.

Plano Texas in heavy traffic Sam Rayburn Tollway this week.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Ha ha is that the Stig's "little person" brother hanging from the mirror? 

He didn't even attempt to save it... and his suspension is so bumpy the camera can't even focus :thumbdown:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

also, is that a rabbit that gets air born in the passenger seat of s2k?


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

It's a plastic bag but the handles do look like ears


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

JitteryJoe said:


> Ha ha is that the Stig's "little person" brother hanging from the mirror?
> 
> He didn't even attempt to save it... and his suspension is so bumpy the camera can't even focus :thumbdown:


He also went into that turn at 71mph.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

corrado-correr said:


> also, is that a rabbit that gets air born in the passenger seat of s2k?


Yes. But I don't think it's a real rabbit.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Ah. Famous s2k lift throttle oversteer.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

anyone know what happened to that dude was uploading clips of accidents outside of his workplace? I can't find the thread at all (i suck at search)


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> anyone know what happened to that dude was uploading clips of accidents outside of his workplace? I can't find the thread at all (i suck at search)


Sounds like you're thinking of Nathan:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6109313-Wrecks-Out-My-Window/page17

final page says the city changed the timing, apparently.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Ah. Famous s2k lift throttle oversteer.


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

Preppy said:


> Ah. Famous s2k lift throttle oversteer.





Preppy said:


> Ah. Famous s2k lift throttle oversteer.


Come on, it can't be so famous that you had to post the same comment twice.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Ah. Famous s2k lift throttle oversteer.


I've never heard of the S2k being a singled out culprit of this. How about being a stiffly suspended, short wheel base, RWD? Almost any car can be initiated with throttle lift and some steering input, the S2K just so happens to be a car that you have to catch quicker than your moms camry. They are not a scary or unpredictable chassis to drive at all. Very capable and very precise, not unmanageable like people that don't know how to drive would have you believe.

If you've got ham hands and no eyes like the dolt in the video though, you can wreck anything.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

NathanDetroit said:


> Come on, it can't be so famous that you had to post the same comment twice.


I did? I only see it once. Maybe a tapatalk glitch. 

Perhaps I should have said, you know for the sensitive types around here, the famous lift throttle oversteer for those who aren't talented enough to comprehend the limits of the s2k (or other rwd, stiffly sprung, swb cars that do not have stability control). 

More accurate, less inflammatory.


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> anyone know what happened to that dude was uploading clips of accidents outside of his workplace? I can't find the thread at all (i suck at search)





PhillyGTIs said:


> Sounds like you're thinking of Nathan:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6109313-Wrecks-Out-My-Window/page17
> 
> final page says the city changed the timing, apparently.


:wave:

That's not all that changed. The company laid me off after 9 years due to oil taking a ****. Hell, they've laid off half of the staff this year. 

So... No more window to record wrecks out my window.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

konigwheels said:


> If you've got ham hands and no eyes like the dolt in the video though, you can wreck anything.


:laugh:



NathanTDI said:


> :wave:
> 
> That's not all that changed. The company laid me off after 9 years due to oil taking a ****. Hell, they've laid off half of the staff this year.
> 
> So... No more window to record wrecks out my window.


 Sorry to hear. Get a new window!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

NathanTDI said:


> :wave:
> 
> That's not all that changed. The company laid me off after 9 years due to oil taking a ****. Hell, they've laid off half of the staff this year.
> 
> So... No more window to record wrecks out my window.


Same thing happened to my dad after almost 20 years with the company.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

NathanTDI said:


> :wave:
> 
> That's not all that changed. The company laid me off after 9 years due to oil taking a ****. Hell, they've laid off half of the staff this year.
> 
> So... No more window to record wrecks out my window.


this made me sadder than it should've.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Massive Attack said:


>


Holy crap that would have scared the crap out of me. First seeing the on coming semi going in the median towards me, then the big ass chunks of mud flying towards me.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear. Get a new window!





NeverEnoughCars said:


> Same thing happened to my dad after almost 20 years with the company.


That's a bummer. I'm out of oil and gas for the time being. 



GoHomeBroke said:


> this made me sadder than it should've.


My new window looks out on the yard where we store all of the equipment for transporting and installing heavy equipment. Heavy equipment as in hundreds to thousands of tons. It's cool, but not cool enough to warrant a webcam. 

I do have a few new videos, but they're install videos for the new products I'm making for the off road crowd. I took my time off and started up a business. It's not paying the bills yet, hence the day job, but it's coming along. 

Check out trailtoys.net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Massive Attack said:


>


Makes me smile to see a semi get damaged by another semi. 75% percent of chips and cracks on my car is from those freaking things.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

....somehow I just can't get the tune "over the river and thru the woods" out of my head on this one


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

geeze.....


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

wow! great reaction time


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Why does a coffee shop have a sex swing?


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

LaFerrari said:


> Why does a coffee shop have a sex swing?


My thoughts exactly! ****ing fifty shades of grey...


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

LaFerrari said:


> Why does a coffee shop have a sex swing?


Well the lady that was sitting by the window looks pretty good soooo....


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

LaFerrari said:


> Why does a coffee shop have a sex swing?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

LaFerrari said:


> Why does a coffee shop have a sex swing?


Must have gotten the bus driver all excited when he saw it in the rear view mirror.

He thought it might be good to try it out.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Nothing quite like fire to get everyone's attention. Last week, Hyattsville, MD. Pickup hit church van



> Brady said police believe the pickup truck initially rear-ended a passenger vehicle before going several hundred feet further up a road, losing control and then crossing a double yellow center line into the path of the van. Once the pickup truck had crossed over the line, the van struck it on the right side and the truck caught fire, he told The Associated Press.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Definitely a "lucky dog"


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

Alingarhs said:


> Makes me smile to see a semi get damaged by another semi. 75% percent of chips and cracks on my car is from those freaking things.


Quit following so close.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> Nothing quite like fire to get everyone's attention. Last week, Hyattsville, MD. Pickup hit church van


4 dead 14 injured. One of the most gruesome scenes in county history. Social workers were on site to council the firefighters.


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

TurboTrucka said:


> Quit following so close.


I thought you were suppose to draft semi's?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Alingarhs said:


> I thought you were suppose to draft semi's?


Only on a bike, "Breaking Away" style. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://woodtv.com/2015/11/10/vehicle-pulled-from-kent-county-pond/


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> http://woodtv.com/2015/11/10/vehicle-pulled-from-kent-county-pond/


There was a whole thread on this type of thing a while back. Two teens who went missing found in a lake.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6139161-Sonar-test-finds-cars-and-bodies&highlight=sonar


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

NathanTDI said:


> :wave:
> 
> That's not all that changed. The company laid me off after 9 years due to oil taking a ****. Hell, they've laid off half of the staff this year.
> 
> So... No more window to record wrecks out my window.


sorry to hear about the layoff man


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Wow. Split second loss of focus as he looked in the rear view. 

As for drifto 335i on mulholland: ya, leave the stability control on next time hero.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


:facepalm: looks like it was his first time on the track....poor lines, braking points off....then he lets a wheel go off.....


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

The video of that is brutal. Target fixation.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Other than the first cyclist coming down helmet first, that could have gone a heck of a lot worse. 

At least with cycles (motorcycles/bicycles) there's a pretty simple reason for what we often call "target fixation". 
Balancing vehicles change directions via counter-steering (e.g. you turn the handlebars a little right to initiate a lean 
to the left which ultimately causes the bike to go left). Learning how to do this subconsciously is the essence of learning 
to ride a bike (and is why training wheels are evil). But put into a stressful object avoidance situation, your brain may take 
over and start thinking it needs to turn left to go left, and the end result is usually to ride straight into the thing you're trying 
to avoid as your conscious thought and unconscious muscle memory compete with each other. This guy started thinking 
he needed to turn the bars left to avoid the cyclists, which actually caused him to straighten up.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

kasbah said:


>


should have waited a little longer to screen shot that


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Not a car, but it involved traffic devices...

[video]https://www.facebook.com/carl.metcalfe.94/videos/10156347559465454/[/video]


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> Other than the first cyclist coming down helmet first, that could have gone a heck of a lot worse.
> 
> At least with cycles (motorcycles/bicycles) there's a pretty simple reason for what we often call "target fixation".
> Balancing vehicles change directions via counter-steering (e.g. you turn the handlebars a little right to initiate a lean
> ...


When I first started riding years ago, it took me a while to adapt to the fact that the bike goes where you are looking. If you fixate on the side of the road during your turn, thats where you're going.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

TurboTrucka said:


> Quit following so close.


PFFFT... I've been tagged by a rock chucked by a semi that was around 500 feet ahead.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

BongTechnician said:


> PFFFT... I've been tagged by a rock chucked by a semi that was around 500 feet ahead.


500 feet would still be closer than you should be depending on the highway speed. 
Iirc at 60mph you should have about 660 feet between vehicles.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

03GTI4Me said:


> When I first started riding years ago, it took me a while to adapt to the fact that the bike goes where you are looking. If you fixate on the side of the road during your turn, thats where you're going.


In a general sense that's true of piloting almost any vehicle. Bikes, cars, skis, etc. Look left, go left, etc.
The guy in the S2000 a few posts back, glances left into his mirror and drives off the left side of the track.
But with bikes (and many other balancing modes of transport), it's particularly tricky because
the actual steering method is almost entirely subconscious and literally backwards (turn right to go left), 
so the moment your brain gets in the way, you just can't go where you want to go.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> 500 feet would still be closer than you should be depending on the highway speed.
> Iirc at 60mph you should have about 660 feet between vehicles.


2 second rule at 60mph is only 180ft.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Daemon42 said:


> 2 second rule at 60mph is only 180ft.


I do not use the 2 second rule. I usually use 3 seconds+ depending on traffic conditions, time, and weather. Also 60mph is rather slow. I think I was also remembering the distance for trailers.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> 500 feet would still be closer than you should be depending on the highway speed.
> Iirc at 60mph you should have about 660 feet between vehicles.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> 500 feet would still be closer than you should be depending on the highway speed.
> Iirc at 60mph you should have about 660 feet between vehicles.


over 2 football fields?

When I went through drivers ed, it was 1 car length per 10mph.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I do not use the 2 second rule. I usually use 3 seconds+ depending on traffic conditions, time, and weather. Also 60mph is rather slow. I think I was also remembering the distance for trailers.


You would not do well around here. There would literally be a never ending stream of cars cutting into your gap.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Chmeeee said:


> You would not do well around here. There would literally be a never ending stream of cars cutting into your gap.


660 foot long stinger. Problem solved.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

kasbah said:


>


Here's how a prerunner negotiates that turn
https://instagram.com/p/vNN-Kmy3RD/


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

kasbah said:


>


There's something poetic... almost ballet like, about this pic


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Is that an ambulance they back into?! Notice all the reflectors are flashing pretty much at the camera, and the roof is flashing too...


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Yikes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can't embed the gifv:

https://i.imgur.com/uGy0utR.gifv


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Riding a bike on muholand when not a closed course race is basically the same as trying to commit suicide


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Here ya go

annual barbie jeep down hill

geeze


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

If you enjoy extreme downhill Barbie Jeep racing definitely check out these fine examples, from a channel I happen to follow. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/MadRam11/search?query=barbie
Skip the most recent bid. The rest are all better.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Monte Carlo must have just lost a street race pretty badly. .


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Monte Carlo must have just lost a street race pretty badly. .


Damn, FFX Co cops doing anything to get out of the old Crown Vics. Hope everyone was alright.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Tornado2dr said:


> Damn, FFX Co cops doing anything to get out of the old Crown Vics. Hope everyone was alright.


Is that a Winnie the Pooh bear wearing a blue shirt on the ground between the cars?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


That blowout gives me the willies. I don't know if I could ever drive an RV like that. There's just so little protection if something like that goes wrong.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

VadGTI said:


> He also went into that turn at 71mph.


Did he even survive??? That's one reason I will never buy a convertible. No f'ing way.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, yes. The cold weather months, when tractor trailer drivers can't seem to keep things together. Even today with dry roads, the semis just wipe out.

I'm beginning to think that truck drivers really are outdriving their skill levels

This morning in Seattle.











Last January. Dallas ice.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Can't embed the gifv:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/uGy0utR.gifv


im sure he broke his ankle if not leg why on earth would you not pull your leg up once you started going wonky


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Whacked..

Extremely hard hit at 1:05

This is why I'm really never going to pull off the road or if the car breaks down completely get away from the car, call for AAA and hide behind a guard rail, if available.

Yes, sometimes, I have to look at the car but I try to keep a wary eye for oncoming idiots or sleepyheads, or (currently, stoopids on their phones or some other distractions)

This is just way to common these days.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Good Lord


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Good God.

Just when I thought fire wasn't much of an issue these days


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

BongTechnician said:


> Is that a Winnie the Pooh bear wearing a blue shirt on the ground between the cars?


Looks like it. I know some police cars carry stuffed animals in the trunk to give to children. Maybe it was one of those.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> Good God.
> 
> Just when I thought fire wasn't much of an issue these days


One hell of a pileup with flames to boot


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

steel beam just about takes out cashier's head.

Driver fell asleep and hit this place


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Pennsylvania trooper shot.... suspect crashes car into school bus.

Fire takes over


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

BumpSteer said:


> Pennsylvania trooper shot.... suspect crashes car into school bus.
> 
> Fire takes over


Just Philadelphia keeping it real for the holiday season.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

He mad....


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

^ This is why some cars have automatic post-collision braking.

Nice that the Benz hit an ambulance. :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

omoderncultureo said:


>


If you're from Toronto, and can recognize where that is, the content of the video should come as no surprise.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Drink or smoke too much?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I feel like a bad person for laughing at the lady getting close lined :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

P Q said:


> I feel like a bad person for laughing at the lady getting close lined :laugh:


Keeps going like its no big deal:laugh:


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

P Q said:


> I feel like a bad person for laughing at the lady getting close lined :laugh:


Right in the chins


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

omoderncultureo said:


>


I like how the radio is talking about people running into someone and they the Benz runs into a few cars lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Idiots at speed


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Just when I thought I'd seen unusual things.....


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

surefooted said:


>


Dayyum


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Another Mustang video. Good thing he didn't have a passenger


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Balderdash said:


> Just when I thought I'd seen unusual things.....


I really couldn't believe what I was looking at for awhile. I wonder how that scenario wound up ending.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> Whacked..
> 
> Extremely hard hit at 1:05
> 
> ...


How common is this really? The only time I have ever heard anything similar happening in Norway was when a guy was run over by a semi after he had run out of gas in the middle of night a local highway and walked in the road way back due to lack of hard shoulder. Other than that I'm not aware of a single similar episode in the last decade and I see broken down cars, trucks and busses daily along the road.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

blimey said:


> Another Mustang video. Good thing he didn't have a passenger


Yeah, that truck definitely got _Rammed_ 

Yeah, I love how the Mustang is FUBAR and the Dodge looks like it could drive away (granted their is probably some serious frame damage going on in the back)

Is it really that hard for Mustangs to drive in a straight line? I've seen them spin out way too many times. I've never drive a RWD car and am curious, are the drivers complete idiots or do the cars have a tendency of 1 wheel hooking up and the other not causing it to lose control? I was under the impression that as long as you kept the wheel straight and didn't make any sudden and drastic throttle, brake or steering inputs that the tail might wag a little but it would go more or less straight?

upon further review it looks like the driver started to spin, corrected (overcorrected slightly? cant see the front wheels), started to spin the other way and made *zero* attempt to try to correct the second spin. :facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Galrot said:


> How common is this really? The only time I have ever heard anything similar happening in Norway was when a guy was run over by a semi after he had run out of gas in the middle of night a local highway and walked in the road way back due to lack of hard shoulder. Other than that I'm not aware of a single similar episode in the last decade and I see broken down cars, trucks and busses daily along the road.


How many miles/kilometers of highway are there in Norway? I bet there are less than we have just in Texas.
We also have higher speed limits and easier driver training. We also might have more cars on the road per mile/kilometers than you. I have seen a few of these types of accidents in person but most are just sideswipes or more of a glancing blow.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

kasbah said:


> I really couldn't believe what I was looking at for awhile. I wonder how that scenario wound up ending.


Would you say you were...woundering?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ba dum cha


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> How many miles/kilometers of highway are there in Norway? I bet there are less than we have just in Texas.
> We also have higher speed limits and easier driver training. We also might have more cars on the road per mile/kilometers than you. I have seen a few of these types of accidents in person but most are just sideswipes or more of a glancing blow.


So how often do they happen in Texas? Daily?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Galrot said:


> How common is this really? The only time I have ever heard anything similar happening in Norway was when a guy was run over by a semi after he had run out of gas in the middle of night a local highway and walked in the road way back due to lack of hard shoulder. Other than that I'm not aware of a single similar episode in the last decade and I see broken down cars, trucks and busses daily along the road.


Well I can't speak to Norway, but it's common enough to see sleepy or drunk drivers plow off the roadway and hit a car on the shoulder that it doesn't take much searching to find them. This is just a number in the last couple months.

How many do you need before it seems to be fairly common that cars leave the roadway and hit disabled cars on the shoulder?
*
Sep 14, 2015 - AMELIA COUNTY, Va.* http://wric.com/2015/09/14/young-man-killed-while-changing-tire-on-side-of-road/

and
*
Oct 5, 2015 - (WKYT) PULASKI COUNTY, Ky. (WKYT)* - A man, changing a tire on the side of a road, ends up getting hit by a car and killed.

http://abc30.com/news/man-struck-and-killed-by-vehicle-while-helping-change-a-tire-in-parlier/1098475/



> "seems like it was inattention or a distraction within the vehicle that caused a person to travel off the roadway," said Sean Duncan, California Highway Patrol.


and 

25-year-old struck, killed while changing flat tire, troopers say

and




> Troopers said Condrey was standing at the rear of his disabled 2006 BMW when he was struck by a 2001 Cadillac.


and




> ATLANTA (CBS46) -
> A local DJ was killed Wednesday morning on I-20 at Panola Road in DeKalb County while helping change a tire on the side of the road.
> 
> DeKalb County Police identified the victim as Kleon Cadogan.
> ...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Galrot said:


> So how often do they happen in Texas? Daily?


~12% of deaths on the US highways are from a vehicle striking a pedestrian on the shoulder or in the lane. So that would be ~4000 deaths a year in the US just from vehicles hitting a person out of their vehicle on a highway.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

And of course we always get the morons who are driving out of control. Bottom line. It's plenty common to get hit on the side of the road. Get out of the car and leave it.



> A driver was traveling between 91 and 104 mph when he hit and killed a man who was changing his tire on the side of the road in July, according to charges filed Monday.
> WEST VALLEY CITY Published: Monday, Nov. 9 2015 7:10 p.m. MST — A driver was traveling between 90 and 100 mph when he hit and killed a man who was changing his tire on the side of the road in July, according to charges filed Monday.
> 
> Anthony Lopez, 22, was allegedly trying to pass other vehicles on state Route 201 near 5600 West on July 2, when he lost control of his car and veered onto the right shoulder, causing the crash.
> ...


http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865641092/Manslaughter-charge-filed-in-death-of-motorist-hit-while-changing-tire-in-West-Valley-City.html?pg=all


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I guess the boatload of trooper cars hit on the side of the road while helping disable motorists serves to drive the point home.

The numbers speak for themselves and this is just one state.



















> This Washington State Patrol Chevy Caprice was rear-ended while pulled to the side of the road.














> From *2007 to 2014, the Washington State Patrol says 212 *of its vehicles were struck while on the side of the road. Three troopers were injured as were several citizens, some of whom were sitting in the back seat of the patrol car at the time of the crash.














> The Washington State Patrol is reminding motorists of state law that requires drivers to move over or slow down when approaching a stopped emergency vehicle with lights flashing. The Patrol plans a three-day crackdown.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> ~12% of deaths on the US highways are from a vehicle striking a pedestrian on the shoulder or in the lane. So that would be ~4000 deaths a year in the US just from vehicles hitting a person out of their vehicle on a highway.


So are people constantly driving on the should or something over there? :sly:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Galrot said:


> So are people constantly driving on the should or something over there? :sly:


Yes..... or more to the point, drifting off lane and hitting objects on the shoulder. Cars, people, trailers, signs, bridges.... It's a wonder anyone is still in the roadway.


----------



## RikMart (May 8, 2015)

Police chase ended up like this. Pics of the car in the link below. 3 dead 2 in critical condition.

http://www.elnuevodia.com/noticias/seguridad/fotogalerias/impactantecolisionenexpresodetrujilloalto-galeria-2132830/#4


Update:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Driving off road (onto the shoulder)? Yep

Ya got your drunks












> LYNNWOOD, Wash. -- A pregnant 19-year-old girl who investigators say was drinking when she slammed her car into the back of a trooper's patrol car was ordered held on $10,000 bail Tuesday.
> 
> Breanna M. Wittrock is being held in the Snohomish County Jail for investigation of DUI, reckless endangerment and minor in possession of alcohol.
> 
> ...


Your sleepy heads












> Police said the truck hit the cruiser, which was stopped in the breakdown lane, then caught fire and came to a stop in the median.












more sleepy heads. (trucker went too long without rest and turned police car into a fireball. Trooper barely survived the fire as he pretty much melted. Trooper was on the shoulder at the time.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Galrot said:


> How common is this really? The only time I have ever heard anything similar happening in Norway was when a guy was run over by a semi after he had run out of gas in the middle of night a local highway and walked in the road way back due to lack of hard shoulder. Other than that I*'m not aware of a single similar episode in the last decade* and I see broken down cars, trucks and busses daily along the road.


heh... obviously driving in Norway is tame compared to the mayhem on the side of the road going on pretty much weekly over on this side of the pond.

Even going into the median isn't going to keep them from hitting you... 












> Police say Trooper Ryan Keller was in the median in the northbound side of the highway helping a driver who was stuck. The driver of a pickup truck failed to notice the slowing traffic, swerved to avoid the stopped cars and hit the back of Keller’s cruiser.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Getting hit on the shoulder.... Common enough I'm not staying anywhere near a broke down car, unless I can see waaay down the road to watch for the idiots trying to text some "important message". (and don't tell me you
can text and drive at the same time. You're a moron)


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Galrot hasn't seen or heard of anything like a crash into a broke down car or parked car on the side of the road in 10 years.

Seems we see these things every week.

You have to be clueless to stand by the guardrail and on a phone anywhere near a roadway


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Wheelstand said:


> Galrot hasn't seen or heard of anything like a crash into a broke down car or parked car on the side of the road in 10 years.


I was talking about where I live and asking if it really was such a big issue that it was made out to be elsewhere. 


Wheelstand said:


> You have to be clueless to stand by the guardrail and on a phone anywhere near a roadway


Or just live a place where people do not drive on the shoulder I guess. In urban areas we even have many highways that are built with sidewalks where the shoulder would otherwise have been.
- https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9521...KkOUgHXycJy7NLahqT-A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no
- https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9390...00&yaw=353.74814&pitch=0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no
- https://www.google.no/maps/@59.9448...sU-5ahgQzPbOcksW4VOQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Galrot said:


> So are people constantly driving on the should or something over there? :sly:




uh... you could say that... yup


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

A trooper's life... it's a tenuous one.

If I was one, I sure as hell wouldn't go up on the driver's side window to talk to them.

And every moment looks like they're possibly out to get you.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Galrot said:


> I was talking about where I live and asking if it really was such a big issue that it was made out to be elsewhere.


yep... I got that. Seems positively calm and sedated over there on the side of the road.

Over here, it's a damn shootin' gallery (and that's even before they get out the guns!)

So... yes.

Huge issue over in the U S of A

and then again... right in the middle of the road you can get plowed into ... even if you are a cop

gol damn distracted phone crap!!!!!!


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, let's just stop in the middle of the road and wait for the cops to do a police report.

Say whattt?

:screwy:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Holy Crap!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Insanity at every moment


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


This is me in Forza 6 when I've realized I can't get to podium positions in the race anymore.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Galrot said:


> How common is this really? The only time I have ever heard anything similar happening in Norway was when a guy was run over by a semi after he had run out of gas in the middle of night a local highway and walked in the road way back due to lack of hard shoulder. Other than that I'm not aware of a single similar episode in the last decade and I see broken down cars, trucks and busses daily along the road.


I was curious. How many registered cars are there in Norway?

I'm guessing like 2.5 million?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


>


A 10,000lb 18 wheeler? Dayum that's lightweight


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Bazooka said:


> Well, let's just stop in the middle of the road and wait for the cops to do a police report.
> 
> Say whattt?
> 
> :screwy:


Dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> I was curious. How many registered cars are there in Norway?
> 
> I'm guessing like 2.5 million?


There were 2 555 443 registered cars in Norway at the end of 2014.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> A 10,000lb 18 wheeler? Dayum that's lightweight


uh... yeah... a real light weight crash too..

musta been some really hot photos on the internet just as he plowed into the back the police cruisers

yoikes


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Rough job for the troopers.

And sometimes they get lucky. This car wound up landing on him.

Got pulled out quick with some broken ribs.








> He was standing along the median side of the car against the cable barrier, waiting for the fire truck to show up, talking to them through the window, when the second vehicle hydroplaned, lost control, went into the cable barrier right behind them," Esplin said. "It went into the back of the first vehicle, knocking that vehicle into the trooper, and that vehicle ended up on top of the trooper."
> 
> Cedar City fire crews responding to the initial crash arrived seconds later, found the car on top of the trooper and used Jaws of Life equipment to lift the car up and slide the trooper out, Esplin said. The trooper was out in minutes and on his way to a hospital.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

And.... Mister Sleepy Head


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Galrot said:


> There were 2 555 443 registered cars in Norway at the end of 2014.


We are closer to 9 million registered vehicles in Texas alone.


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

You have also more than five times the population.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Galrot said:


> You have also more than five times the population.


and evidently 5x the morons who want to run off and hit someone on the shoulder (this speaks true for every state over here, btw)

Many of the drivers here have fallen asleep at the wheel, literally and figuratively.

Driver here said to fall asleep.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Russia... 

crazy


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Everybody survived


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Meanwhile, in China...


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

cable / powerline?

Non-insulated underground powergrid line surge?

Weird subway electromagnetic frequency?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Same one? Looking at the gray Fusion...




Wheelstand said:


> I guess the boatload of trooper cars hit on the side of the road while helping disable motorists serves to drive the point home.
> 
> The numbers speak for themselves and this is just one state.





kowabonga said:


> A trooper's life... it's a tenuous one.
> 
> If I was one, I sure as hell wouldn't go up on the driver's side window to talk to them.
> 
> And every moment looks like they're possibly out to get you.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Southern Jetta said:


> Meanwhile, in China...


Automated crosswalk for pedestrians forces traffic to stop.:laugh:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

worth_fixing said:


> cable / powerline?
> 
> Non-insulated underground powergrid line surge?
> 
> Weird subway electromagnetic frequency?


I just saw this on the news. Said it was a street sweeper on the other side of the road who grabbed a cable under those cars, pulled them off the ground. Pretty wicked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Bodacious said:


> Everybody survived


Man... spacing those barriers out like that look like they could chop up cars in a crash. I don't get that design


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> I guess the boatload of trooper cars hit on the side of the road while helping disable motorists serves to drive the point home.


A know a police officer who had someone pulled over one night. He was writing a ticket in the driver seat of his cruiser and was about to step out when he was rear ended by a drunk woman. He had his left leg out of the car when the impact struck. The force of the impact closed the door completely on his leg and his leg from his knee down faced in the wrong direction.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

So.. now that we are in December and snowtime, I hope the troopers live to get to Springtime.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Balderdash said:


> Man... spacing those barriers out like that look like they could chop up cars in a crash. I don't get that design


read my mind. seems like a horrible idea to save a couple dollars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

shawshank redemption said:


> read my mind. seems like a horrible idea to save a couple dollars.


Could be that there are a lot of pedestrians crossing in that area too and thus the leave spaces for them to cross. Still very unsafe design though.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Massive Attack said:


> Insanity at every moment


Wow, why would a truck driver even attempt to avoid that crash? If he would have held his line or at least not tried to make a 90 degree right turn at highway speeds he would have only had minor-ish damage to his truck. :facepalm:


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Could be that there are a lot of pedestrians crossing in that area too and thus the leave spaces for them to cross. Still very unsafe design though.


I was wondering about the pedestrian access, but that gap design seems to extend for a very long time.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

JitteryJoe said:


> Wow, why would a truck driver even attempt to avoid that crash? If he would have held his line or at least not tried to make a 90 degree right turn at highway speeds he would have only had minor-ish damage to his truck. :facepalm:


Sometimes everyone just loses their mind when things go to crazyville. Agreed with your point Joe, no need to dump the truck.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Richard Directo said:


> So.. now that we are in December and snowtime, I hope the troopers live to get to Springtime.


Holee Crap. The police in these situations on the shoulder are just sitting ducks

That was the 2nd Virginia State Trooper in 24 hours to get hit like that.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Balderdash said:


> And.... Mister Sleepy Head


Tweedle Dum in the left lane keeps pace with Humpty Dumpty busting along on the shoulder until he grabs traction and shoots across
to hit him?

Wow... hit the brakes and let that nut crash all by himself instead of taking you with him!!!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

Bodacious said:


> Tweedle Dum in the left lane


probably also sleeping.


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

Hand Cannon said:


> Sometimes everyone just loses their mind when things go to crazyville. Agreed with your point Joe, no need to dump the truck.


More likely that the car hit him after it tried to overcorrect and the truck driver lost control.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

HENRYH said:


> More likely that the car hit him after it tried to overcorrect and the truck driver lost control.


That's what it looked like to me too.

Car over corrects, smashes into truck, truck loses control.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Bodacious said:


> Tweedle Dum in the left lane keeps pace with Humpty Dumpty busting along on the shoulder until he grabs traction and shoots across
> to hit him?
> 
> Wow... hit the brakes and let that nut crash all by himself instead of taking you with him!!!


Most of that happened in Tweedle Dum's blind spot. He probably had <2 seconds to react. I think the only way he could have avoided involvement was to see it happening early in his rearview and floor it to stay in front.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Holee Crap. The police in these situations on the shoulder are just sitting ducks
> 
> That was the 2nd Virginia State Trooper in 24 hours to get hit like that.


The last few years I've made it a real point when getting pulled over (I drive fast, it happens), to find a place that 
is well away from the driving lane. I'll throw the hazards on as soon as I see their lights to acknowledge that I
see them, slow down and drive a little further to a safer place to pull over, be it an exit, or a very wide spot, or off into a parking lot. 
Turn the interior lights on, window down, engine off, hands stay on the wheel until they tell me to get my license/registration. 
The officers seem to appreciate all this, as I haven't gotten more than a warning in over 5 years. *knock on wood*
I wouldn't want their job.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Preppy said:


> That's what it looked like to me too.
> 
> Car over corrects, smashes into truck, truck loses control.


Ya if you watch enough Russian car/truck crash vids you'll see this fairly regularly. 
Corner of the car hits front of the truck tire hard, breaks the steering linkage, tire turns
45 degrees to the side, and launches truck off the road, or into opposite lane. 
Truck steering ratios are pretty low, so it would be very hard to intentionally
turn the wheel that fast.


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Holee Crap. The police in these situations on the shoulder are just sitting ducks
> 
> That was the 2nd Virginia State Trooper in 24 hours to get hit like that.


It is very common, people tend to drive where they look and if they are not maintaining situational awareness this happens. My buddy used to instruct in aviation and it was a real issue with people turning the plane towards what they were looking at especially when flying by instruments.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Holee Crap. The police in these situations on the shoulder are just sitting ducks
> 
> That was the 2nd Virginia State Trooper in 24 hours to get hit like that.


This video is a classic of that genre


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^ as old as the internet, almost.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

These cops are getting out of hand










https://www.facebook.com/KentonCountyPolice/videos/10153318454494716/ <-- Video


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> These cops are getting out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#deerlivesmatter


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> #deerlivesmatter


I would have disappointed if this wasn't the first reply. Nice work.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> These cops are getting out of hand


Lmao I thought that paint scheme looked familiar. That is literally the next county over from me :wave:

Although it looks like the deer hit him just as much as he hit the deer.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

JitteryJoe said:


> Lmao I thought that paint scheme looked familiar. That is literally the next county over from me :wave:
> 
> Although it looks like the deer hit him just as much as he hit the deer.


so the deer is at fault too? this is the problem with our society, people are so willing to be deer apologists, and act like the cop was a deerist. :laugh:


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Richard Directo said:


> I was wondering about the pedestrian access, but that gap design seems to extend for a very long time.


That's insane. Jesus, just angle them 20 degrees clockwise and leave the jersey barriers in place, but like they are? Death trap... :facepalm:


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Who the hell would put a gap between the barriers like that? Instead of bouncing off you are almost guaranteed a nasty small overlap crash into one. Maybe it's to allow pedestrians across but damn, haven't they heard of a pedestrian bridge?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/otto.kosa.3/videos/1023990241000453/


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

TaaT said:


> https://www.facebook.com/otto.kosa.3/videos/1023990241000453/


Russian insurance fraud?


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, I knew people got hit on the shoulder a lot. But I didn't realize it was quite as bad as the last few pages have demonstrated.
It's just so insane to me. All you have to do is keep going straight and pay attention to what's in front of you.

It's just so fundamentally ****ed up. Two tons of high speed death you're in and nobody seems to give a flying ****. Just a bunch of "accidents".


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

core5 said:


> Russian insurance fraud?


No, he wanted to catch the other bus.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> These cops are getting out of hand





TaaT said:


> https://www.facebook.com/otto.kosa.3/videos/1023990241000453/


BOOM!!!!! Out of nowhere appears a challenger!


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Robstr said:


> Man, I knew people got hit on the shoulder a lot. But I didn't realize it was quite as bad as the last few pages have demonstrated.
> It's just so insane to me. All you have to do is keep going straight and pay attention to what's in front of you.
> 
> It's just so fundamentally ****ed up. Two tons of high speed death you're in and nobody seems to give a flying ****. Just a bunch of "accidents".


Agreed. No way I'm going to pull off the road and run the high probability of sleepy heads, drunks, distracteds shooting off lane to mow me down. 



Guess even the rumble strips didn't wake up this snoozy driver. Might as well been an unguided missile with as much control as he had.





> GREENSBORO, N.C. -- One person was killed and five were taken to the hospital after a wreck involving a tractor-trailer and six motorcycles on Interstate 85 southbound in Greensboro, Friday morning.
> 
> Officials said six motorcycles from out-of-state were parked on the side of the road taking a break (one had mechanical difficulties) when a tractor-trailer hit them.
> 
> ...





> "One witness who observed the actual impact said the tractor trailer driver *drifted from the middle southbound travel lane and went right off the road into all six motorcycles*.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I think we all need some protection as we pull over on the shoulder. A nice trailer ramp would protect us and give everyone the entertainment we've been so lacking in traffic.


----------



## Splattj1 (Dec 8, 2004)

SpacedOutStar said:


> It is very common, people tend to drive where they look and if they are not maintaining situational awareness this happens. My buddy used to instruct in aviation and it was a real issue with people turning the plane towards what they were looking at especially when flying by instruments.


This. So this. Defensive driving school will teach you this as well. I've never understood why emergency vehicles that are stopped have rear lights. It seems intuitive to make them more visible but people crash into them because they are distracting. It's not like people otherwise cruise down the shoulder and hit broken down cars all the time. So then we implement laws that require you to get over a lane instead of fixing the cause.... Sigh.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Splattj1 said:


> This. So this. Defensive driving school will teach you this as well. I've never understood why emergency vehicles that are stopped have rear lights. It seems intuitive to make them more visible but people crash into them because they are distracting. It's not like people otherwise cruise down the shoulder and hit broken down cars all the time. So then we implement laws that require you to get over a lane instead of fixing the cause.... Sigh.


I understand your point and don't necessarily disagree. However, do you think that even without flashing rear lights, people still won't be ogling at the emergency vehicle on the side of the highway in an effort to see what's going on?

And this just happened in Philly this week:










Funny to me how large vehicles involved in accidents almost always manage to end up stopped in the most obstructive position possible.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Assuming this must have been posted in here (or Russian dash cams) at some point in the distant past:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow.... so many motorists outdriving their skill level.

Make me think quite a number never really take driving seriously and don't know the capabilities (or limits) of their cars


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

.......just another day discovering what selecting "reverse" does to a car.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

..........and I think I'll just give that piece of lumber a little nudge here. (everyone got out of this mess without a scratch)

Jump to 1:10 to start the wreck.

Looks like the red truck that bumped him was the fuel truck at 0:05


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Bumper cars... Troopers aren't safe anytime of day, it seems.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


> ..........and I think I'll just give that piece of lumber a little nudge here. (everyone got out of this mess without a scratch)
> 
> Jump to 1:10 to start the wreck.
> 
> Looks like the red truck that bumped him was the fuel truck at 0:05


Look for the reflection in the windshield. Can even see the letters on the side of the tanker trailer. That guy went from the far right lane, across 2 lanes to the left, speeding up the whole time, only to try to get back right (presumably to exit, which means he still had another lane to go, but no place to fit his truck). 



Hand Cannon said:


> Bumper cars... Troopers aren't safe anytime of day, it seems.


The cop was stopped dead in the middle of an active driving lane for no apparent reason (nobody was stopped in front of him). The wrecker swerved to avoid the cop, but the car immediately behind him got run over by the big truck first, before it smashed into the stopped cop (which he probably couldn't see in front of the wrecker).


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Daemon42 said:


> The cop was stopped dead in the middle of an active driving lane for no apparent reason (nobody was stopped in front of him). The wrecker swerved to avoid the cop, but the car immediately behind him got run over by the big truck first, before it smashed into the stopped cop (which he probably couldn't see in front of the wrecker).


Problem is, the tow truck could have been stopped for a disabled cop. At any rate, big truck plows through a car that is braking for the cop/tow truck, then hits the cop. I'd say trucker is going too fast and not allowing enough following distance. At 0:03 you can see the car's brake lights go on and then quite a bit of distance ensues before you hear the truck clobber the car.



One the other hand, perhaps the cop had fallen asleep listening to that music. End result? Man invents the subcompact.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

McBanagon said:


>


Lame parking lot post...

Here's a real parking lot smash.

A little conversation at :23... a heavy hit at 1:10


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Splattj1 said:


> This. So this. Defensive driving school will teach you this as well. I've never understood why emergency vehicles that are stopped have rear lights. It seems intuitive to make them more visible but people crash into them because they are distracting. It's not like people otherwise cruise down the shoulder and hit broken down cars all the time. So then we implement laws that require you to get over a lane instead of fixing the cause.... Sigh.


I was doing that already anyway, even when there were no laws to that effect.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

dang...


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

audifans said:


> dang...


If only that semi truck was a little bigger I'm sure that driver would have noticed it before smacking directly into it. :screwy:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> ..........and I think I'll just give that piece of lumber a little nudge here. (everyone got out of this mess without a scratch)
> 
> Jump to 1:10 to start the wreck.
> 
> Looks like the red truck that bumped him was the fuel truck at 0:05


What always amazes me about crazy wrecks like this is that everyone walked away from this.


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

Balderdash said:


> What always amazes me about crazy wrecks like this is that everyone walked away from this.


I agree. Just yesterday in San Diego



> 21-year-old Susy Galvan of San Diego, lost control and somehow drove through the guardrail.
> 
> About 25 feet of guardrail pierced through the car and came out the back.





> According to the California Highway Patrol, Galvan was taken to a hospital with nothing more than minor shoulder pain.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Whoa... 
Everyone starts slewing around like crazy


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

lil' thumper said:


> I agree. Just yesterday in San Diego
> 
> 21-year-old Susy Galvan of San Diego, lost control and somehow drove through the guardrail.
> 
> About 25 feet of guardrail pierced through the car and came out the back.


Looks like little Suzy was on the edge.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Heh... Crash... and walk away


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

They made sure to take their bags of drugs though. They were not at fault so they had to have heroin or some krokodil.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

> INSANE Footage! Car Flies Through The Air Crashes Into The Building INSANE Footage! Car Flies Through The Air – Crashes Into The Building Just when we thought that the owners of Subaru vehicles that almost never protagonists of some incidents, appears video like this, from the largest city of Canada, Toronto. Where one owner of Subaru Legacy lost control of the vehicle in full speed broke through the fence, flew over the parked cars and ended up in the building! Read more at: https://tr.im/1T7rr


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Heh... I just love how we have cameras everywhere that are rolling non stop to catch these stunt drivers/drunks/maniacs at every moment. (and yes, I'm glad I wasn't in the path of that nutjob/diabetic blackout/medical emergency/inebriated ....take your pick...plow jockey)


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

BumpSteer said:


> Lame parking lot post...
> 
> Here's a real parking lot smash.
> 
> A little conversation at :23... a heavy hit at 1:10


That dude really needs to get some coffee before he gets behind the wheel.

Maniacs... everywhere


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

lil' thumper said:


> [



Gee... 25ft of guardrail goes thru her interior and she just gets a sore shoulder.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Power5 said:


> They made sure to take their bags of drugs though. They were not at fault so they had to have heroin or some krokodil.


It looks to me like they even had the green light to go there... :screwy:


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


well I guess he really bought that car because the ad told him "they lived"


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

lil' thumper said:


> I agree. Just yesterday in San Diego


No it was on 11/5 and it's on page 365.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

ahh... so it is... oh well, so many pages so little time to investigate them all.

Still an interesting crash. hell of a close call


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

They ran after him and caught him


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Speaking of walking away. Volume needs to be turned down.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Powderkeg said:


> They ran after him and caught him


I wish everywhere had such high quality surveillance video.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

on the topic of getting hit on the shoulder.... This happened to a buddy of mine last night, he stopped to assist a motorist... he was in the cruiser at the time of impact... He walked away unharmed sans some soreness.... sorry for the screenshot, but its from his IG right after the impact.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> on the topic of getting hit on the shoulder.... This happened to a buddy of mine last night, he stopped to assist a motorist... he was in the cruiser at the time of impact... He walked away unharmed sans some soreness.... sorry for the screenshot, but its from his IG right after the impact.


Dang.. He's lucky to be alive. Got a sense of humor, too.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

That is why I never pull over on the side of the highway unless its 100% need, even if getting pulled over. Ill put my hazards on and wait till the next exit. If the cop asks why I did that I explain to him why and he usually agrees.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

HOLY ****


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

My wallet just shuddered.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> They ran after him and caught him


Looks like somebody had a chip on their shoulder...


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

omoderncultureo said:


>


I guess some vehicles just dont have reverse :what:

Or was the truck broke?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Lots of crashes in this video. Poor 2015 Camaro and fantastic job by the police :beer::beer:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I guess some vehicles just dont have reverse :what:
> 
> Or was the truck broke?


broken / high sided?


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I guess some vehicles just dont have reverse :what:
> 
> Or was the truck broke?


He's high-centered from the looks of it.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Lots of crashes in this video. Poor 2015 Camaro and fantastic job by the police :beer::beer:


I guess that guy didn't make it? 

Edit: In other words, the ending didn't look good for the suspect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

nater said:


> I guess that guy didn't make it?
> 
> Edit: In other words, the ending didn't look good for the suspect.
> 
> ...


Yep... dude was shooting at the officers while doing 70 mph thru residential neighborhoods in this his 3rd stolen car of the afternoon. Police were just tired of trading bullets when he got out and started shooting from what I recollect. Many damaged cruisers from trying to stop him. Convicted felon with firearms in his possession... what the hell was he trying to accomplish beside mayhem?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I like that Seattle has started airing dashcam video and other photos quickly when things like this happen. Pretty clear to see what transpired.

That piece of crap deserved everything he got. He was robbing at gunpoint.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

audifans said:


> That piece of crap deserved everything he got. He was robbing at gunpoint.


Agreed. Thanks for the backstory. The world is a better place without him, that's for sure! :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

> Police say on Sunday Azevedo pulled out two hand guns at several downtown businesses, carjacked three vehicles from drivers and opened fire on officers before the fatal shootout at Northeast 68th Street and 35th Avenue Northeast in Seattle's Wedgewood neighborhood.





> The suspected carjacker who was fatally shot after leading Seattle police on a wild chase may have been angry because of an impending eviction, a Puyallup landlord said.


He shot up the place next to where he was staying to start things off.



> When Tucker heard about the deadly carjacking, she wondered if the fact Azeveda was being evicted had something to do with it. Tucker's family had sold the house and property, and "I don't know if he was feeling the pressure which led to this rampage," she said.
> 
> Tucker said the weekend before, shots were fired on three separate occasions from the rental home into the homes of her family members next door. A light was broken, and a bullet went through a carport roof.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

"I want in da fire station" ... she said


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

What's really wacky here is what happens after the crash. Driver and passenger drive the car away from the scene, later abandoning it.. It was reportedly stolen.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


oh look a penny!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I know you got Pop Tarts in there and I wan 'em, dammit!


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

audifans said:


> I like that Seattle has started airing dashcam video and other photos quickly when things like this happen. Pretty clear to see what transpired.


This. Puts a stop to the rumors and speculations to made on social media?


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

karlorado said:


> This. Puts a stop to the rumors and speculations to made on social media?


And news agencies that don't do research before airing information.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

A mustang in the wild! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I just love it when the cops get aggressive with an aggressive threat.

That's a cop car ramming and ending the stolen Camaro (the 3rd car he jacked) chase right before a hail of bullets ended his further threat to society.


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

Who's going to do the digging on the athletic hottie @ 2:21?


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Lots of crashes in this video. Poor 2015 Camaro and fantastic job by the police :beer::beer:


I understand the threat, but man, that girl at the end was in the crossfire. Amazing she wasn't hit,



Hand Cannon said:


> I just love it when the cops get aggressive with an aggressive threat.
> 
> That's a cop car ramming and ending the stolen Camaro (the 3rd car he jacked) chase right before a hail of bullets ended his further threat to society.


Her ^


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

karlorado said:


> Who's going to do the digging on the athletic hottie @ 2:21?












Heh.. I don't know, but she was leaping out of the car in front of the crashing Camaro to make a run for it.

Athletic legs do help in these situations. 

(That cop really nailed that Camaro at exactly the right moment!


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Heh.. I don't know, but she was leaping out of the car in front of the crashing Camaro to make a run for it.
> 
> Athletic legs do help in these situations.
> 
> (That cop really nailed that Camaro at exactly the right moment!


I have a feeling the office didn't mean to hit the Camaro head on. He didn't have a view of the traffic beyond the cruiser in front of him. He was trying to block the hole and the Camaro was trying to fill it at the same time.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

robr2 said:


> I have a feeling the office didn't mean to hit the Camaro head on. He didn't have a view of the traffic beyond the cruiser in front of him. He was trying to block the hole and the Camaro was trying to fill it at the same time.


Well, he didn't hit the Camaro head on. He did (as you point out) block the hole with essentially a right hook into the side of the Camaro. In my book: perfect shot.

And as you can see, the Camaro is not damaged as it would be in a head on. It was a side shot that stopped that Camaro cold. 
Course, then he still kept trying to drive out of the problem... to no avail.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

fully loaded cement truck on the top of a parking garage, what could go wrong?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I will also be cross posting this in the ultimate parking thread. It clearly fits both.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Ahahahahahha epic!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

My God, How do you wipe out so crazily in both directions?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

audifans said:


> My God, How do you wipe out so crazily in both directions?


"Alright, slow... slow... now some brake.... BRAKE! OH NO! I DON'T WANT TO BE IN THIS WALL SO I'M GOING TO PUT IT IN DRIVE! BRAKE! BRAKE! WHY IS IT NOT BRAKING?! WHY IS THE ENGINE REVVING?!"


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> I just love it when the cops get aggressive with an aggressive threat.


Here's one from a few years back that happened in West Memphis. The truck ramming the suspects during the shoot out was a Arkansas Park Ranger. Did one hell of a job of ending their killing spree.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

surefooted said:


> I understand the threat, but man, that girl at the end was in the crossfire. Amazing she wasn't hit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Watching the video, it appears that she cleared the scene (alternate angle view as well) before they opened up with the guns. She was running away when the Camaro
started back up aggressively after getting tagged by the undercover cop car.

Definitely crazy though with all that noise going on


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

She falls asleep.

Drives on the tops of cars.

Oh, what a feeling??


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to drive that same model of Taurus...no big loss :0


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Oooof...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


>


so... what model porsche is that that nosed under the van?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> so... what model porsche is that that nosed under the van?


Maybe Cayman S


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Heh... following too closely?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Blunderbuss said:


> Heh... following too closely?


Couldn't outbrake the van! :screwy:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## ThatGolfCountry (Oct 21, 2015)

Barefoot_ said:


>


"relax"


I didn't know greatclips offered a drivethru service


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

^ I imagine the incident having just happened and dude's just still on the phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://i.imgur.com/UlEeYjm.webm


----------



## RikMart (May 8, 2015)

Bodacious said:


>


I guess it's not Miller time.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

LOL that's an interesting sign- "KEEP RIGHT, DOWN TOO"

I've seen signs for lowering truck bodies before, confused me until a trucker explained it to me. Must be for low clearances.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

"and to your right you'll look out to see....... "


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

6ABC said:


> According to Novak, he felt the back of his truck "fall off," as "Free Ride" played on the radio.
> 
> The truck flipped on its right side and continued sliding down the highway until it came to a crashing halt.


Can't embed the video from the article: Dash Cam Video Shows Truck Flipping Over on I-95


























Rear axle ripped off and tossed the truck?


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Heh.. I don't know, but she was leaping out of the car in front of the crashing Camaro to make a run for it.
> 
> Athletic legs do help in these situations.
> 
> (That cop really nailed that Camaro at exactly the right moment!


I always find it ironic that cops end up destroying the car that the carjacker has stolen. Well here's your car back...or what's left of it anyways.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Bodacious said:


>


poor little fella got scared and hid. :laugh:



spockcat said:


> https://i.imgur.com/UlEeYjm.webm


when an unstoppable idiot meets an immovable ****tard.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Car Problems said:


> I always find it ironic that cops end up destroying the car that the carjacker has stolen. Well here's your car back...or what's left of it anyways.


Heh... yes... well, them's the breaks (literally) when a perp pulls a gun on you, takes your car (Camaro was the third one that morning) and drives thru neighborhoods at 70 mph while shooting at the cops.


(how do you drive that fast and shoot backwards?)

The cops always seem to get a dent in their motor pool as well

When you ram a Camaro in the azz end, you can pretty much guarantee you're gonna disable your own police car.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Barefoot_ said:


>


Gurl Imma have to call you back.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> Gurl Imma have to call you back.


I was thinking; "Hi, I need to speak with Flo about my insurance".


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Barefoot_ said:


>


"Will this insurance thing take long? I just want to get my haircut since I'm already in here."


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

jeff james said:


> She falls asleep.
> 
> Drives on the tops of cars.
> 
> Oh, what a feeling??


She was just confused and thought she was trying to get her mandatory camry dent


----------



## GlhTroy (Aug 6, 2013)

kasbah said:


>



I bet he was thinking that "crash/push/bull bar" was going to actually do something besides hold lights 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Low Bridge -> Low Bus


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Lucky!!

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2015/12/11/driver-escapes-death-from-metal-beam-into-windshield-on-san-jose-freeway/[/URL






> Firefighters said a metal tray loader flew off the back of a truck and lodged right between the two front seats barely missing the driver, who somehow managed to steer his car to the shoulder. He walked away with a scratch to his arm.
> 
> An image tweeted by San Jose Firefighters Local 230 simply read:
> 
> “Reminder Always be alert to your surroundings. Solo driver SB280 escaped with only a scratch.”


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://i.imgur.com/EMo7y2h.webm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

We don't need no stinkin crumple zones.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Meanwhile in Richmond, B.C.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

He thought a dollar an M and M in the minibar was just too much to bear.

"Lock me up, constable.... I done did it!"


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

kasbah said:


> He thought a dollar an M and M in the minibar was just too much to bear.
> 
> "Lock me up, constable.... I done did it!"
> 
> [Video]


Wow, please tell me that was hotel security and not the actual police that just stepped back as he drove his truck right toward the 2 receptionists :facepalm:

"Meh, they don't pay me enough for this S***, go ahead and run those B****es over"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JitteryJoe said:


> Wow, please tell me that was hotel security and not the actual police that just stepped back as he drove his truck right toward the 2 receptionists :facepalm:
> 
> "Meh, they don't pay me enough for this S***, go ahead and run those B****es over"


And what exactly do you expect the police to do as he drives off? Can the officer read his mind that he is going to drive into the lobby versus just drive off pissed?

Anyway, it was probably over the $9.99 porn movie charge on his bill.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

You could probably make a case for attempted murder.


Whether you'd convict... I don't know


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

spockcat said:


> We don't need no stinkin crumple zones.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

spockcat said:


> And what exactly do you expect the police to do as he drives off? Can the officer read his mind that he is going to drive into the lobby versus just drive off pissed?
> 
> Anyway, it was probably over the $9.99 porn movie charge on his bill.


He didn't even draw his gun after he nearly killed 2 people with his truck, definitely not "Cops" material. I was expecting a little more drama than that, that is all. I also missed the part at the end where he at least came back a grabbed him by the arm.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

JitteryJoe said:


> Wow, please tell me that was hotel security and not the actual police that just stepped back as he drove his truck right toward the 2 receptionists :facepalm:
> 
> "Meh, they don't pay me enough for this S***, go ahead and run those B****es over"


because he had so much time to discern the outcome.  keyboard warriors never cease to amaze.


----------



## Regnu 337 (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

That 
Is
Amazing


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Regnu 337 said:


>


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey, we're open!

Take a lookah at our hookah!












> What happened man?” the officer asks Padilla.
> 
> “I don’t know… I just opened my eyes and yeah,” Padilla replies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## gozu (May 29, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Can't embed the video from the article: Dash Cam Video Shows Truck Flipping Over on I-95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live right down the street from there. There is a horrible bump from an expansion joint at the beginning of the bridge. Been that way for years.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Speed Projectile meets unyielding Object

Seattle area


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Was stuck in traffic for an hour and half yesterday morning getting to work and drove by this










http://longisland.news12.com/news/l...ied-as-plainview-man-1.11240342?firstfree=yes


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Both on roads I travel daily.

http://wareham.wickedlocal.com/article/20151215/NEWS/151217751










http://wareham.wickedlocal.com/article/20151216/NEWS/151217097










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Wind... it's a thing


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> Hi Speed Projectile meets unyielding Object
> 
> Seattle area


Damn... Did they get the 40mph sign in the frame for irony? Looks like the driver was going triple that.

From the article: 


> The 17-year-old driver crashed near Redmond Way and NE 80th Street just after 9:00 p.m. Wednesday, Redmond police said. The teen remains at Harborview Medical Center in serious condition, police said.


As a former stupid, fast driving teenager, I really hope he/she pulls through and can live a normal life after the wreck but learns to slow down.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

That's one way to get at the heater core.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

No accident but definitely Wacky


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

2.0T_Convert said:


>


Me first !!! 



Me me me me me me me Me !!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2.0T_Convert said:


>


This image is at least 10 years old: http://www.extremefunnypictures.com/funnypic1169.htm

Possibly 14 years old.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

spockcat said:


> This image is at least 10 years old: http://www.extremefunnypictures.com/funnypic1169.htm
> 
> Possibly 14 years old.


Forgive me for not keeping notes on every page


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

from reddit:

"Late braking indeed..."


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Forgive me for not keeping notes on every page


Yuo're forgiven 



hi 


Can we just round off at 15 years?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


I don't believe they could have made a more abrupt maneuver for a pass on a wet road. :screwy:


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


Crazy. At the end, the driver says "Did anyone crap themselves?"


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

P Q said:


> Was stuck in traffic for an hour and half yesterday morning getting to work and drove by this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's about 20 exits past where i get off for work. thank God i missed that one.



You'reDrunk said:


> I don't believe they could have made a more abrupt maneuver for a pass on a wet road. :screwy:


nothing finishes a pass on a wet road like kick flipping your car.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

You'reDrunk said:


> I don't believe they could have made a more abrupt maneuver for a pass on a wet road. :screwy:


The ole I'm aggressively gonna switch lanes since I'm MAD! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://i.imgur.com/2YuUjW0.webm


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

spockcat said:


> https://i.imgur.com/2YuUjW0.webm


:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> https://i.imgur.com/2YuUjW0.webm


Movie could be funny.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...got-Robbie-trailer-Whiskey-Tango-Foxtrot.html


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Sump said:


> The ole I'm aggressively gonna switch lanes since I'm MAD! :laugh:


tried to give em the ol' razzle dazzle. :laugh:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

kasbah said:


>


gee... he could have kept going and gotten some sort of world record for cars bashed at that rate


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

kasbah said:


>


Medical condition?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Medical condition?


I wouldn't buy it, he intentionally switched from D to R to D again, but couldn't figure out which pedal was the brake (which honestly can be confusing when you're in a panic situation, made worse by being 92).


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Im hitting the brakes as hard as i can why is the car going faster!?!?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


> Hi Speed Projectile meets unyielding Object
> 
> Seattle area


So this 17 year old kid made it thru.


> Almaraz has very serious injuries including a broken back, a broken shoulder and more. Doctors say he should make a full recovery.
> 
> “It’s a big Christmas miracle,” said Almaraz.
> 
> ...


no medical insurance so their bank account is doubtful it'll make a full recovery.


----------



## JethroWV (Sep 25, 2001)

WV has some DMV's with drive throughs. This isn't one of them...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

JethroWV said:


> WV has some DMV's with drive throughs. This isn't one of them...


heh... he wanted to be the first in line. (like why I didn't I think of that maneuver.... I HATE waiting)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"Now serving RX350..... at window number four"


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

All I can think of are racist Asian woman quotes. That obviously won't work here. Not in PC USA.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

efrie said:


> All I can think of are racist Asian woman quotes. That obviously won't work here. Not in PC USA.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

this guy has a case of the seniles


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

^ Dude, just think of all the wear he saves on his front tire by almost never using it :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lucian1988 said:


> this guy has a case of the seniles



11 minute video of motosquid for an old guy losing his oil pan. I realize you tried to post this with a start time embed but that doesn't always seem to work. "Accident" starts about the 3:00 mark.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I am quite impressed with how long the Stratus lasted with no oil :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


wow...


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

So, on my way home from the office today, this guy decided he didn't want to be confined in the split-lane construction zone... Was a close call... Here's the aftermath of dragging a semi over the top of like 300ft of jersey barrier... Definitely a code brown moment.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Read the sign damn it :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Read the sign damn it :laugh:


That should be an expensive insurance claim.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Not so wacky as much as it was scary for me this morning, but thought I'd post it here anyway.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Read the sign damn it :laugh:


Wow. This is the best one I've seen in a long time, talk about out of the normal! :laugh:

Look at all the rust in the last picture...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Could just be surface rust, tough to tell. 
I'd like to see how they extricate the truck. From what I can tell, the trailer has now become a structural member. The only reason that bridge hasn't completely collapsed is because the trailer is supporting the upper truss.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Read the sign damn it :laugh:


oh, she read the sign.... But, uh, didn't quite get the message or understand the meaning of "pounds" vs "tons". 



> 23 year old Mary Lambright told police her intention was to park the semi in the parking lot of the Paoli Walmart. But when she missed her exit and could not turn the truck around, police say she attempted to drive the rig across the bridge.
> Lambright said she *wasn’t comfortable backing up the semi,* according to police.
> Lambright said she had driven on the iron bridge several times in her personal vehicle and was also aware of the posted signage “No semis. Weight limit of 6 tons.” But police say she she *admitted not knowing how many pounds are in 6 tons.*
> Police later advised Lambright that her truck weighed closer to 30 tons at the time of the accident.


and surface rust doesn't mean much as to structural integrity. I hope they throw the book at her. She should never drive another truck again in her life.

Her facebook page 












> Police say that Lambright was traveling more than 30 miles per hour in order to get the vehicle stuck that far on the bridge.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, she's 23, just left the Amish order a year ago, got a Commercial Driver's License in May, doesn't know how to back up a Semi and doesn't know how much her truck weighs. Maybe she should have stuck to the horse and buggy.












> Police Police Chief Randy Sanders says Lambright was an inexperienced driver and had just left the Amish order about a year ago, Sanders says Lambright was hauling more than 43,000 pounds of bottled water. Police say she couldn't comprehend how much six tons was - the weight limit posted on the bridge. The tractor-trailer and load weighted more than 30 tons.





> Police say Lambright received her CDL endorsement May 12





> When the semi entered the bridge, the trailer immediately began ripping open, police said, because the trailer was taller than the top of the bridge.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Would hit. With a whip.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

RV driver hates roadside beggers.

https://i.imgur.com/tjMOXGS.webm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Really trying to understand this

https://i.imgur.com/p9EyrPO.webm


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Really trying to understand this
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/p9EyrPO.webm


:laugh:

The video is better, Farah's reaction is priceless


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Would hit. With a whip.



ga ha ha 



kasbah said:


> Well, she's 23, just left the Amish order a year ago, got a Commercial Driver's License in May, doesn't know how to back up a Semi and doesn't know how much her truck weighs. Maybe she should have stuck to the horse and buggy.


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

He should be dead. Fortunately he had enough torque to live.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh: what an idiot. Hope he didn't dent the train


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


Man you could not have timed that T-bone more perfectly. Direct hit!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

How far did he make it before he stopped?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

GI-JOE said:


> How far did he make it before he stopped?


4km


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Dude's got frozen peas to deliver, he ain't got time to wait for nothin'.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

kasbah said:


> Well, she's 23, just left the Amish order a year ago, got a Commercial Driver's License in May, doesn't know how to back up a Semi and doesn't know how much her truck weighs. Maybe she should have stuck to the horse and buggy.





> Police Police Chief Randy Sanders says Lambright was an inexperienced driver and had just left the Amish order about a year ago, Sanders says Lambright was hauling more than 43,000 pounds of bottled water. Police say she couldn't comprehend how much six tons was - the weight limit posted on the bridge. The tractor-trailer and load weighted more than 30 tons.


OK, so most people can't do simple math... 

But you don't understand what THIS means?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.weartv.com/news/features...e-trying-time-travel-63142.shtml#.VoG4sYc-B0v


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.weartv.com/news/features...e-trying-time-travel-63142.shtml#.VoG4sYc-B0v


FLORIDA, :facepalm:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Can't embed facebook videos. But this is a public video anyone can watch

I wasn't sure whether to put this here or the diw thread :laugh:


https://www.facebook.com/nick.santiago.7359/videos/482906655247858/


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

McBanagon said:


> http://www.weartv.com/news/features...e-trying-time-travel-63142.shtml#.VoG4sYc-B0v


Trying to time travel? Dam :what::screwy:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

LandKruiser said:


> Trying to time travel? Dam :what::screwy:


Well... those wheels are so 2005.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Can't embed facebook videos. But this is a public video anyone can watch
> 
> I wasn't sure whether to put this here or the diw thread :laugh:
> 
> ...


he even commented with the video "Drifting gone wrong". :facepalm: that's not drifting dumbass. it's barely a j turn.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

GoHomeBroke said:


> he even commented with the video "Drifting gone wrong". :facepalm: that's not drifting dumbass. it's barely a j turn.


Handbrake turns and portrait orientation video, double win!


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

GoHomeBroke said:


> he even commented with the video "Drifting gone wrong". :facepalm: that's not drifting dumbass. it's barely a j turn.



Jeremy Clarkson might call it an 'L turn',.... as in


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Meh, just hit it, nobody's watching!










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Old-Iron-Bridge-Paoli-Indiana-Christmas.html


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Couple pages late dude..... 



Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Read the sign damn it :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Kar98 said:


> Meh, just hit it, nobody's watching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't i notice old-guy-with-dog the first time around? :laugh:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Kar98 said:


> Meh, just hit it, nobody's watching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


from that article:



> The French Lick Fire Department


ladies love their calendars. :laugh:


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Lucian1988 said:


>


Haha was thinking something similar.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

So much HUH in this pic.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

Two idiots collide:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Old video but you have to ask; who stages an autocross in a parking lot with trees?


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

omoderncultureo said:


> Two idiots collide:


Haha, I go through that merge lane all the time. It's at I25 and 6ths merge junction. People cut that lane because they're too impatient to wait for the lane to open.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Kar98 said:


> Meh, just hit it, nobody's watching!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 6 Ton on the sign is the imperial measurement? so not a metric conversion issue just a dumbass?


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Car Problems said:


> So much HUH in this pic.


I wonder if he gets fired?

If he's Union, probably not  it was the bridges fault.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Old video but you have to ask; who stages an autocross in a parking lot with trees?


Why do people who are video taping always take the camera off the action when something bad happens? :facepalm:

... anyway, that was a really bad place to hold an autocross.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

82Turbo930 said:


> I wonder if he gets fired?
> 
> If he's Union, probably not  it was the bridges fault.


It was a she.



kasbah said:


> Well, she's 23, just left the Amish order a year ago, got a Commercial Driver's License in May, doesn't know how to back up a Semi and doesn't know how much her truck weighs. Maybe she should have stuck to the horse and buggy.


----------



## Twiny (Jun 24, 2015)

spockcat said:


> It was a she.


Some try to Time travel huh ? She suited up for the past century.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

AutoBear said:


>


There was some LOL's in there and then there was some WTF.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)




----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

82Turbo930 said:


> ... anyway, that was a really bad place to hold an autocross.


After you spin it once, there's no reason to go balls out through the rest of the course. Especially one with friggin' trees. Sound judgement all around, really.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

WTH?! Lexus on 2 weeks with a 3rd one coming loose. Wonder what the story is.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

kenny301 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_NodxjtUro&feature=youtu.be


Damn, due was flying in that SUV. Guy who was sent across the highway was lucky. Too bad the guy in fast lane slowed down, he could have been a rolling guardrail.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

AutoBear said:


>


All that in 1 year. Dude needs to move. No wonder he has so many security camera's.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

GTIanz said:


> All that in 1 year. Dude needs to move. No wonder he has so many security camera's.


I was wondering what the last guy was doing, until I saw the water flow. :laugh:

here's his home and intersection, by the way: https://www.google.com/maps/@49.176...4!1sZxhCx-C0LengzqDnGR3ncQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

n0rdicalex. said:


> I was wondering what the last guy was doing, until I saw the water flow. :laugh:
> 
> here's his home and intersection, by the way: https://www.google.com/maps/@49.176...4!1sZxhCx-C0LengzqDnGR3ncQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Seems like a pretty chill neighborhood when you look at it on google maps. But looking at the video it is quite wack.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Seems like a pretty chill neighborhood when you look at it on google maps. But looking at the video it is quite wack.



Looks like that road is the single outlet for a school parking lot. Explains much of the bicycle-bound thievery.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

> Police say a man in his 20s is lucky to be alive after being thrown from his car during a high-speed crash in the Perth suburb of Malaga.
> The man's Ford XR6 turbo left Alexander Drive and hit two trees before rolling and splitting in two about 1:00am.
> The driver was thrown from the vehicle and then tried to leave the scene.
> He was restrained by his brother, who was following in another car, and a passing motorist.
> ...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

> The driver was thrown from the vehicle and then* tried to leave the scene*.
> He was restrained by his brother, who was following in another car, and a passing motorist.
> He was taken to Royal Perth Hospital with *broken ribs, a broken pelvis and internal bleeding*.
> A hospital spokeswoman said he was in a critical condition.


Gees, what was he on?


----------



## Bav17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Power5 said:


> Damn, due was flying in that SUV. Guy who was sent across the highway was lucky. Too bad the guy in fast lane slowed down, he could have been a rolling guardrail.


 Holy crap, definitely need a back story on this one. Maybe unintended acceleration? He was throwing it in reverse and braking and it really didn't seem to be doing a damn thing, the video was cut and it looks like he kept going.,,


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

WTH is she doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

nater said:


> WTH is she doing?


Setting her car on fire.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I love how the driver behind her is all


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

nater said:


> WTH is she doing?


checking the fuel level


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

TaaT said:


> checking the fuel level


:screwy: dafuq is wrong with people?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Hostile said:


> I love how the driver behind her is all


I'd do the same thing :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Me too


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Sobriety is srs business.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ dude think he was doing Isle of Man or something?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

TaaT said:


> :laugh:


Best Russian dash cam I have seen in a while



cramerica said:


> ^ dude think he was doing Isle of Man or something?


I thought all squids were always running the Isle of Man qualifying lap.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

cramerica said:


> ^ dude think he was doing Isle of Man or something?


From YouTube:



youtube said:


> I think this moment has to come at some point of share my motorcycle crash!!!🚴🚴🚴
> (That's way I filmed my riding just incase)
> This crash of mine has changed my life Big Time.
> Speed and lack of due care, road conditions (gravel ) which I have paid that price for!
> ...


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

Here you have several idiot drivers. A semi who cuts off traffic with a insane load and a guy in a car who can't open up his eyes and see the giant load in front of his face.





Then all the people who decides oh I'm not going to wait ill just go in the opposite lane of traffic.. wtf.


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Cameron1152 said:


> a guy in a car who can't open up his eyes and see the giant load in front of his face.


I lol'd



Sent from my podado phon


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/486045/Driving-test-woman-crashes-China


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

TaaT said:


> (Strut tower rot)


Today it came for the 90s VWs. Tomorrow, look out, Mazda3s!


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Take this down before you start a fad with the paint-chip-kids. 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


needs more low


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

A bit different, but...at 9:46 you can hear a car crash into the call center, and at 10:50 you can hear the siren of a fire truck!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Seems like a pretty chill neighborhood when you look at it on google maps. But looking at the video it is quite wack.


Yep, I don't even get this much weirdness in Hollywood. And I had hookers taking care of johns in my laundry room!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

VadGTI said:


> Yep, I don't even get this much weirdness in Hollywood. And I had hookers taking care of johns in my laundry room!


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

I don't see whats wrong here. That's just a standard strut tower raise for more suspension travel.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

In b4.... Oh wait..


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> ...at 9:46 you can hear a car crash into the call center, and at 10:50 you can hear the siren of a fire truck!


That is one hell of a response time.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> A bit different, but...at 9:46 you can hear a car crash into the call center, and at 10:50 you can hear the siren of a fire truck!


That is brilliant! My brother works at call centers (customer service side not telemarketers) and they are literally not allowed to hang up on people. I wonder if telemarketers are the same way. The dude probably can't hang up and is stuck with this looped recording :-D


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

JitteryJoe said:


> That is brilliant! My brother works at call centers (customer service side not telemarketers) and they are literally not allowed to hang up on people. I wonder if telemarketers are the same way. The dude probably can't hang up and is stuck with this looped recording :-D


Hmm. Perhaps this is true and he texted an acquaintance to run into the building with their car so he would have a valid enough excuse to end the call. Well played, Mr. Telemarketer.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Damn, that was 19 seconds of WOT Nissan.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

The passenger that went flying survived...lots of broken bones though


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

What in the sweet hell :what:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Was this a 3 series?

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-dui-charges-in-fatal-crash-20160121-story.html


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

McBanagon said:


>


Those tires look bald. Also what is that, a Ford Ranger?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GoHomePossum said:


> Those tires look bald. Also what is that, a Ford Ranger?


Not a Ranger, but probably a similar sized SUV. Explorer, Trailblazer, Jeep etc.. That spare tire is only five lug, so it can't be too big.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)




----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

GoHomePossum said:


> Those tires look bald. Also what is that, a Ford Ranger?


Jeep patriot or compass is my guess. 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

GoHomePossum said:


> Those tires look bald.


That doesn't matter if you have a 4x4.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

sicksappeal said:


> Jeep patriot or compass is my guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my podado phon


Yeah, the wheels look like something out of a Chryco. liberty perhaps as well. Maybe a dodge Journey?


----------



## kOnwater (Feb 7, 2010)

trbochrg said:


> Yeah, the wheels look like something out of a Chryco. liberty perhaps as well. Maybe a dodge Journey?


I'm guessing Jeep Commander or Grand cherokee. The "sliders?" behind the rear axle are only found on those or the land rovers, as far as i know anyways.


----------



## MNSnowman (Dec 11, 2011)

Accident in waiting:


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZHaTSIWwAEUbS7?format=pjpg&name=large


¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤

Pledge to Change the Conversation: www.r-word.org
Avoid ad hominem attacks: Criticize the content and not the author​


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> In b4.... Oh wait..


Amazing.:thumbup:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

whoa....lucky!

http://www.kptv.com/story/27875977/...huts-down-i-84-near-baker-city?autostart=true


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Dude Larry that's a year old!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Dude Larry that's a year old!


:thumbup: being that I'm old and slow, it's a timely post.

what's your excuse????


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=87022314&viewfull=1#post87022314


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't wait for the gems coming out of the east coast this weekend!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

people here drive like ****ing idiots in normal conditions. All hell is going to break loose now


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

P Q said:


> people *everywhere *drive like ****ing idiots in normal conditions. All hell is going to break loose now


Fixed.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

One from my neck of the woods


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Jun 23, 2014)

MN Mongo said:


> I can't wait for the gems coming out of the east coast this weekend!


This made my day. Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

alanaround said:


> One from my neck of the woods


Why did the truck take nine years to stop after he was hit? I see that all the time in accident videos and I wonder if people are just in shock and don't react or something. Brake failure seems unlikely in every case.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Why did the truck take nine years to stop after he was hit? I see that all the time in accident videos and I wonder if people are just in shock and don't react or something. Brake failure seems unlikely in every case.


Truck driver was probably either unconscious or dazed. That was a pretty hard hit in which his head could have hit something, like the steering wheel or ceiling.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

They need automatic emergency braking like all the new VW's have :thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Why did the truck take nine years to stop after he was hit? I see that all the time in accident videos and I wonder if people are just in shock and don't react or something. Brake failure seems unlikely in every case.



no very easy to stop 15k pounds with no weight over the rear tires and a torn air line from the impact of that crash.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

The driver died, so not realy wacky. Dont forget, use your seatbelt.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Why did the truck take nine years to stop after he was hit? I see that all the time in accident videos and I wonder if people are just in shock and don't react or something. Brake failure seems unlikely in every case.


Also it looked like something in the front end broke after he hit the car. It seemed he did not have steering control after that point.


----------



## guapo (Jan 22, 2016)

[email protected] said:


>


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

It's somewhat funny that the Murano ended up getting smooshed by the semi at the end. He was braking at first, then accelerated, then started braking again but not very urgently, like he must have thought he would just drive around the accident and go about his day.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Bartnik said:


> Also it looked like something in the front end broke after he hit the car. It seemed he did not have steering control after that point.


That’s what I saw too - the initial impact probably snapped the driver’s side tie-rod.

That freeway is operating way over its original design capacity now... I drive it every day but not during rush hour. Wiki says, "There have been 10,000 collisions on Deerfoot Trail in the past five years, including 24 fatalities...” Not sure why - nothing crazy about it except maybe the people using it... except me of course


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

I will never understand how people lose control going down a straight road.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Everyone survived, 1driver, 2passanger.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TaaT said:


> The driver died, so not realy wacky. Dont forget, use your seatbelt.


Which driver, the car or truck?




[email protected] said:


>



Holy CRAP! Now that is what I'd call a wacky accident! 

Steel beam = 1
Truck = 0


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1970's crash videos are always wacky. First of a 3 part film. Action starts at about the 2:00 mark.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Bad corner, even worse music. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mistral938 said:


> I will never understand how people lose control going down a straight road.


I was thinking that PT Cruiser wondered onto a dirty shoulder and lost control when the heavy steering input to correct it. Nope, they swerved onto the shoulder. 

Then I thought they were trying to avoid someone cutting into their lane. Nope. 

Then I thought they were trying to avoid something in the road. Nope.

WTF happened? I know they over-corrected, but why did they swerve onto the shoulder?


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

This looks expensive.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

cardoza said:


> This looks expensive.


YIKES!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Last night right at the height of the evening rush hour, Ford Focus rear-ends a box truck and truck driver loses control, goes through guard rail and lands on the other freeway below. Good Samaritans pull the truck occupants out and 30 seconds later it explodes. Truck occupants suffered only minor to moderate injuries.

http://www.cbs8.com/story/31086418/truck-flies-off-sr-163-lands-on-i-805-and-explodes


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

gti_matt said:


> Good Samaritans pull the truck occupants out and 30 seconds later it explodes.


I thought that only happened in movies.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

cramerica said:


> I thought that only happened in movies.


Well in real life the guy wasn't also dodging hundreds of automatic rifle rounds


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

cardoza said:


> This looks expensive.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


link?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

cramerica said:


> I thought that only happened in movies.


That's about what I thought too, but apparently it happens (rarely?) in real life too.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wait for it...


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

I wonder how _high_ he was to be able to run away after getting tossed around like that. :laugh:


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

http://www.thestar.com/news/crime/2...tml?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed

Woke up to read this gem over my morning coffee.
DUI involved crash.











Follow-up article. TLDR: saved by netflix

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/toronto/car-crash-house-netflix-1.3427865
A Toronto woman says she would have been struck by an SUV that crashed into her kitchen had she not decided to watch Netflix in another room. Her husband, meanwhile, slept through the whole thing.

"Someone pretty much drove straight through my home," homeowner Niki Stamac said.

Toronto police say the crash happened 3:45 a.m. Sunday, when a car travelling north on Chisholm Avenue mounted a curb at Hampstead Avenue and drove into a house north of the Danforth. 

Stamac said she was in the kitchen just 10 minutes before.

"I would have been pinned to the wall had I not decided to watch Netflix," she said. "My first instinct was to open the car door and find out if the driver was OK." 

No one in the home was injured in the crash and paramedics say the driver suffered only minor injuries. 

The damage to the house, however, "very extensive," Staff Sargeant Mark Alphonso told CBC News. 

Stamac's husband Marko said he fell asleep about a half hour before the crash and somehow managed to sleep through the sound of the car crashing through the home.

"I just saw an SUV in our living room," he said. "I think I'm still dreaming."

"Nightmare, I think, is the better word," added his wife. 

The couple has been living in the home for two years and say they often worry about the nearby Chisholm and Hampstead intersection.

"There's too many accidents. They don't stop at the stop signs," said neighbour Kerry Hackett, who added that she'd like to see the city put pylons in front of houses this close to the street to prevent future accidents.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

dh71704 said:


> I wonder how _high_ he was to be able to run away after getting tossed around like that. :laugh:


About 15 feet.


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

[video]https://vid.me/e/3895[/video]


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

AutoBear said:


> [video]https://vid.me/e/3895[/video]


Clearly, the lack of a hood made it happen.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> [video]https://vid.me/e/3895[/video]


Are emergency brakes for emergencies?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Are emergency brakes for emergencies?




it looks like his knee hit the e brake and locked the rear tires.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Nah, the handle didn't move until he grabbed it mid spin. He was just driving too fast for road/tires/skill. 

I can't speak to his rationale for grabbing the handle, but I have actually done it on purpose in an emergency situation. Was going downhill on a really slick road (little snow over ice) no more than 20mph and while off the throttle to keep my speed down, the rear started to step out to the right in the middle of a left turn (classic lift throttle oversteer). I couldn't just countersteer and accelerate out of the spin as I normally would or I'd be going too fast to make the next turn. I hit the brakes and countersteered but ABS kept all four tires turning so as the rear continued to swing out to the right,, I maxed out steering lock so front tires started turning left which made the whole car start to veer across the road to the left. Had I stayed on the brakes it would have walked itself right over the left edge of the road (and down a large embankment) just beyond the exit of the turn. Right as the car's average direction of travel lined up with the center of the road near the exit of the turn, I pull the E-brake hard to lock the rear tires, the rear end spun around and I ended up sliding straight down center of the road backwards to a safe stop. Luckily I had more time to work out this trick at 20mph..


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

not a pic, and title is not wholly true, but I never get tired of these:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

not a pic, and title is not wholly true, but I never get tired of these, especially the 5.0bros...


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

AutoBear said:


> [video]https://vid.me/e/3895[/video]


had he planted his right foot instead of waaaay over-correcting it would have been an easy save....ham-fisted driving at it's best.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that video was great


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

gti_matt said:


> That's about what I thought too, but apparently it happens (rarely?) in real life too.


I've got a couple friends that are firefighters, EMS, etc. It's very rare that it actually happens, but when fuel hits the right spot crazy stuff can happen. Gasoline doesn't like to burn, but the fumes sure do. As far as diesels are concerned, I have no idea how you get a diesel vehicle to explode. I've had leaks on the 7.3L PowerStrokes that were pouring all over everything from the engine to the manifolds and never worried about getting it to the shop to get it repaired. I'd say it had more to do with what was being hauled or the truck itself was gas and not diesel.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> had he planted his right foot instead of waaaay over-correcting it would have been an easy save....ham-fisted driving at it's best.


Ham fisted is right, any time I see someones hands with that unmoving white knuckle grip on the wheel I cringe.... bad news.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

oof, that was a hell of a head impact.

still funny though. :laugh:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> oof, that was a hell of a head impact.
> 
> still funny though. :laugh:


Except the $3million to get him back to semi-vegetable status was paid for by _your _insurance policy.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

NotFast said:


> Except the $3million to get him back to semi-vegetable status was paid for by _your _insurance policy.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

AutoBear said:


>


have a link to that video anywhere


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Worst
windshield
wipers

EVAR


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

konigwheels said:


> Ham fisted is right, any time I see someones hands with that unmoving white knuckle grip on the wheel I cringe.... bad news.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

88c900t said:


>


:laugh: this gif makes me so happy


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

97audia4 said:


> have a link to that video anywhere


Well, now, you need to keep your eyes on the road... how many times do we have to say that?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Claff said:


> Worst
> windshield
> wipers
> 
> EVAR


You know how I know you have never driven one of these in the rain?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

> Only 650 units of the C7.R Special Edition will be built, including just 500 for the United States. This one had been purchased by a customer in the morning, and was having the windows tinted before picking it up later in the day. I assume the owner wasn't too happy when he came to pick it up that evening.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 is that the drive motor just exploding out of the carrier?!??!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

^ Wow, and the other 499 are probably already sold so he won't be able to get a replacement :facepalm:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>



Was he at least happy with the tint job?


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Wonder what the story is.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

cramerica said:


> Wonder what the story is.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

cramerica said:


> Wonder what the story is.


I put it in the quote.

Some one wrecked the car when it was on its way to or back from getting the windows tinted for the customer to take delivery.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

JitteryJoe said:


> ^ Wow, and the other 499 are probably already sold so he won't be able to get a replacement :facepalm:


I wonder if Chevy could do something similar to what Mazda did for a customer with a freshly crashed car. Could they put another down the assembly line, or is it a strict limit run?

http://www.autoblog.com/2015/07/24/mazda-replaces-crashed-miata-launch-edition/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

You'reDrunk said:


> is that the drive motor just exploding out of the carrier?!??!!?!?!?!?!


I think, just fell out, and lift up the carrier.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

TaaT said:


> I think, just fell out, and lift up the carrier.


It might of hit the fill of asphalt.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cramerica said:


> Wonder what the story is.





jreed1337 said:


>


FIFY


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> FIFY


:laugh:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> FIFY


can't find your "these friggin people" pic to respond with... :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> can't find your "these friggin people" pic to respond with... :laugh:


I ate a Snickers.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

maybe not so much wacky, but sad.

Can't post pics from work computer. Link to story.
http://www.myfoxboston.com/news/1-killed-in-crash-on-route-93-in-boston/77600612


1 killed in crash on Rt. 93, woman's car struck by manhole cover

BOSTON —
A woman was killed in a crash on Route 93 Friday morning.

Police say there was just one car involved. The crash happened around 7:50 a.m. on Route 93 southbound at East Berkeley Street.


Police determined that a metal manhole cover became dislodged and airborne, striking the victim's windshield. After the impact, the car continued on Route 93 before crashing into a wall on the left shoulder. 

No further information was immediately available. The victim has not yet been identified.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

trbochrg said:


> maybe not so much wacky, but sad.
> 
> Can't post pics from work computer. Link to story.
> http://www.myfoxboston.com/news/1-killed-in-crash-on-route-93-in-boston/77600612
> ...



sad.....this is why in heavy traffic area's it's best to tack weld the covers on.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

You'reDrunk said:


> sad.....this is why in heavy traffic area's it's best to tack weld the covers on.


Yikes, I always thought they were just extremely heavy so that is was nearly impossible for them to get airborne. That's some final destination ish right there. So does that mean the persons family has a big payout from the city coming?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

JitteryJoe said:


> Yikes, I always thought they were just extremely heavy so that is was nearly impossible for them to get airborne. That's some final destination ish right there. So does that mean the persons family has a big payout from the city coming?


This happened a few years ago in MA as well. Manhole cover flew up in the air and struck a guys son sitting in the passenger seat. he suffered a lot of injuries but lived. I can't find the story...maybe 5-7 years ago.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

JitteryJoe said:


> Yikes, I always thought they were just extremely heavy so that is was nearly impossible for them to get airborne. That's some final destination ish right there. So does that mean the persons family has a big payout from the city coming?


no. most municipalities have a cap on liability for about $50K.

unless there's a federal civil rights violation, then the sky's the limit.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

"ok... we'll drive right up to our house and park in the garage."

"wait a minute, that's the neighbor's house and garage"

SMASH... "uh, so it is."

Today, Lynnwood, Washington.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> "ok... we'll drive right up to our house and park in the garage."
> 
> "wait a minute, that's the neighbor's house and garage"
> 
> ...



Interesting signage on the red tape in front of the house. Leaking gas line maybe ?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Red tape is probably potential structural collapse (however apparently unlikely in this particular scenario, safety first).



trbochrg said:


> This happened a few years ago in MA as well. Manhole cover flew up in the air and struck a guys son sitting in the passenger seat. he suffered a lot of injuries but lived. I can't find the story...maybe 5-7 years ago.


We have bad luck here. The Big Dig 93 tunnel roof fell on a few people several years ago too... also a decade or two ago the tunnels/bridges in Fall River fell on some cars.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Penn Turnpike today


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

They didn't just hit the house, they made it all the way inside the basement.

http://wivb.com/2016/02/09/car-crashes-into-cheektowaga-house-lands-in-basement/


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

jettagli1991 said:


> They didn't just hit the house, they made it all the way inside the basement.
> 
> http://wivb.com/2016/02/09/car-crashes-into-cheektowaga-house-lands-in-basement/


F that. If it was Texas, stand your ground.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Speaking of Texas...

Dallas area Fire Department. The fire truck was being delivered to the City of Greenville, located east of Farmersville, after being serviced in Denton.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Massive Attack said:


> Speaking of Texas...
> 
> Dallas area Fire Department. The fire truck was being delivered to the City of Greenville, located east of Farmersville, after being serviced in Denton.


Just doing what the advertising for DQ used to say:










:laugh:


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

oh, whoops....


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Dang, that'd be spooky to be on the bottom side....


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Richard Directo said:


> oh, whoops....


At first,I was thinking the last words heard from the truck driver were "Outta my way, four wheeler!".

But then I read this:



> The truck driver was working at a business next to the apartment complex when he lost control.
> 
> Authorities say the driver *actually crashed into his personal car*, sending it off the lot and onto another car.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Rory Calhoun said:


> At first,I was thinking the last words heard from the truck driver were "Outta my way, four wheeler!".
> 
> But then I read this:


Wait... how did he hit his own car?! That smells like insurance fraud.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

"And leave the driving to us!"


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Bodacious said:


> "And leave the driving to us!"


Dude look at that body with no shoes on! Do you think they flew off in the crash, or are they just a hippie?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> SAN JOSE (CBS SF) — A preliminary report released Thursday by the National Transportation Safety Board on a fatal Greyhound bus crash on U.S. Highway 101 in South San Jose last month showed no initial signs of mechanical issues or intoxication on the part of the driver.
> 
> The Jan. 19 crash *killed two women who were ejected from the bus* and injured 13 others, including the driver. The federal agency is still determining a probable cause for the





> The bus driver drove through an area separating a high occupancy vehicle lane on the left to northbound state Highway 85 from four northbound Highway 101 lanes, according to the NTSB.
> 
> The man crashed the bus into a nine-barrel crash attenuator and went up a concrete barrier. The bus rolled over counterclockwise before it landed on its right side over the barrier, according to the NTSB.
> 
> ...












Driver possibly fell asleep.


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

GoHomePossum said:


> Dude look at that body with no shoes on! Do you think they flew off in the crash, or are they just a hippie?


Someone told me a while back that in accidents where people get thrown from the car for whatever reason the shoes always come off. I saw plenty of accidents while growing up where people were on the ground and always without shoes. 

Maybe someone knows the effect of that eace:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Volk14 said:


> Someone told me a while back that in accidents where people get thrown from the car for whatever reason the shoes always come off. I saw plenty of accidents while growing up where people were on the ground and always without shoes.
> 
> Maybe someone knows the effect of that eace:


I always thought this was rather an interesting look at losing one's shoes.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

I was about to have a "did I just watch somebody die?" moment with the skateboarder, especially below the fatal Greyhound crash. Side note: crashes like the bus one will speed us along to a day of self-driving or at least heavily computer assisted commercial vehicles if it's true the driver fell asleep at the wheel.

As for the boarder:



Wikipedia said:


> On 2 August 2007, during the Summer X Games 2007 Big Air section, Brown fell 45 feet (14 m) onto the bottom of the ramp below. Brown's injuries were a fractured wrist, fractured vertebrae, bruised liver, bruised lung, ruptured spleen and concussion.[6] After several minutes of unconsciousness, *Brown walked off the ramp surface* with the assistance of former skateboarding inspiration Ellis.[7]
> 
> Following the accident, Brown appeared on the television programs Larry King Live,[8] The Today Show, and MTV. Following his recovery, Brown then won the gold medal in the Big Air event two years later at X Games L.A. and then defended his title in 2010.[2]
> 
> In a 2013 news article, Brown admitted that "I thought I was good right away, but it took me a couple of years to mentally get back to where I wanted to be." Way explained in the same article, "Jake's fall was catastrophic. Those types of things put what we do into perspective. It's what we fear most. That's the reality of the risk."[6]


If I were first on the scene I'd be telling him anything it took to keep him down until paramedics arrived with a stretcher.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bodacious said:


> "And leave the driving to us!"
> _PHOTO WITH TWO DEAD PEOPLE_


Death. Real wacky.  :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

"angry orchard"... evidently really ticked off....


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> "angry orchard"... evidently really ticked off....





> A teenager who is accused of stealing a beverage delivery truck from Portland and crashing it into a barn after a high-speed police chase is to be arraigned Wednesday on several charges.
> 
> Nicole Dyment, 19, of the Oxford County town of Canton was taken to Southern Maine Health Care in Biddeford for treatment of injuries after she crashed a truck emblazoned with the logo for Angry Orchard hard cider into a barn on Parsonsfield Road in Limerick on Tuesday, said York County Sheriff William King.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Tight squeeze.... oh geeze..


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Gavin Calistros said:


> Tight squeeze.... oh geeze..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Continuing the BMW theme.

No one hurt. Rail split the difference between driver and passenger.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Speaking of squeezes....Running out of room.

This is one reason I can't stand to be next to big trucks.

Story was semi blew a tire and rammed the E class into the rail.

Driver walked away without a scratch


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The Angry Orchard girl made it past the elimination round, and competed in the bat**** agent as Miss December. Unfortunately, she only received 6% of the total vote, and no special awards. 

http://oppositelock.kinja.com/2015-bat****-babe-final-results-we-have-our-winner-1750496266


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Richard Directo said:


> oh, whoops....


The guy actually drove into his own car and knocked it off the wall? Ga ha ha..

Either the weirdest story or he was aiming for insurance payout ahead of time.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

holee crap!

Flying thru the air like he's on a trapeze.

Idaho

Cut to 1:10


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

GoHomePossum said:


> Dude look at that body with no shoes on! Do you think they flew off in the crash, or are they just a hippie?


Meh, in BC the feet come off and stay in the shoe. Then wash up on a beach years later.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

"Oh, look. A fire truck. Perfect time to pull right out in front of it."


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Barefoot_ said:


> "Oh, look. A fire truck. Perfect time to pull right out in front of it."


Judging by the shadow of the truck, the sun was right behind and above it, probably blinding her to that side of the intersection. Made worse by the fact that the tag at the end of that video (YouTube fatalities) makes it seem likely that the driver of the Pontiac died as a result of the crash. 

Pontiac lady should've invested in a better pair of shades. 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

sicksappeal said:


> Judging by the shadow of the truck, the sun was right behind and above it, probably blinding her to that side of the intersection. Made worse by the fact that the tag at the end of that video (YouTube fatalities) makes it seem likely that the driver of the Pontiac died as a result of the crash.
> 
> *Pontiac lady should've invested in a better pair of shades.*
> 
> ...


*any shades

And iirc, she survived.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

sicksappeal said:


> Judging by the shadow of the truck, the sun was right behind and above it, probably blinding her to that side of the intersection. Made worse by the fact that the tag at the end of that video (YouTube fatalities) makes it seem likely that the driver of the Pontiac died as a result of the crash.
> 
> Pontiac lady should've invested in a better pair of shades.
> 
> ...


.............shades and perhaps an hearing aid. What, she can't hear all those noisy sirens going off?


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Speaking of pulling out at the wrong time....


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Speaking of pulling out at the wrong time....


I could be wrong but the truck drive seemed to have jerked the wheel hard to the right to avoid the car... probably should've kept that wheel straight in this situation.... Why can't Russian people drive?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

No, the car broke the truck's steering. Lots of other videos out there showing similar cause and effect.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

sicksappeal said:


> Judging by the shadow of the truck, the sun was right behind and above it, probably blinding her to that side of the intersection. Made worse by the fact that the tag at the end of that video (YouTube fatalities) makes it seem likely that the driver of the Pontiac died as a result of the crash.
> 
> Pontiac lady should've invested in a better pair of shades.
> 
> ...


if you read the description of the video, it says there were no injuries.



> It should be noted that, thankfully, the three parties involved (in the rig as well as the passenger vehicle) did not suffer from any injuries.
> 
> Units from York County, Pennsylvania were dispatched to a reported basement fire in a single family home. Truck 1 went en route with an acting officer whose helmet cam is on the dash board and recording when the accident took place. A full-time, 25+ year firefighter / driver was behind the wheel. The driver of a silver Pontiac Grand Am came to a stop at the intersection around a curve. She heard the sirens and looked around but did not see the approaching truck as she was looking into the sun. She proceeded through the cross road and was T boned by the apparatus.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Barefoot_ said:


> "Oh, look. A fire truck. Perfect time to pull right out in front of it."


Well come on, it's not like they made it big, red and excruciatingly loud right?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

More like, I hear a siren, it's loud so it must be close, I can't see anything due to glare, I think it's a good idea to turn left across traffic, in the direction into which I can't see, despite the siren.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Rail missed him.... looks like it got everything else though.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

sicksappeal said:


> Pontiac lady should've invested in a better pair of shades.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article60522706.html

That was quite a drop - The driver (laying among the debris) survived. No one else was injured. 

https://www.google.com/maps/@25.770...4V3B3FQRiTSp3aSFlw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

Appropriate billboard in the 2nd pic. :laugh:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

audifans said:


>




















:laugh: had to.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow. Wonder if the guy fell out of the truck on the way down. Judging by body placement I'd say that looks likely.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vortexblue said:


> Appropriate billboard in the 2nd pic. :laugh:


I was wondering if anyone else would catch that. :thumbup:


PhillyGTIs said:


> Wow. Wonder if the guy fell out of the truck on the way down. Judging by body placement I'd say that looks likely.


I'm guessing that he was inside the cab until the truck fell apart, but who knows. It wasn't exactly clear _when _he left the cab.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> I'm guessing that he was inside the cab until the truck fell apart, but who knows. It wasn't exactly clear _when _he left the cab.


duh!! sometime during the accident


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Driver is a bit bruised and in shock.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

You'reDrunk said:


> duh!! sometime during the accident


:laugh: Detective Larry to the rescue.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, so much for electric signals.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Guess they thought it was a drive through.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Hand Cannon said:


> Guess they thought it was a drive through.


Man... that was some belly flop on to that unsuspecting car.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Off duty cop jumps in to the fray.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bodacious said:


> Off duty cop jumps in to the fray.


While the OD cop was pulling the guy out of the car, no one thought to give him a hand or at least use one of the several fire extinguishers that are spread around gas stations?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> no one thought


Exactly.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Fire at the gas pumps scene above.

Man, that car plowed into the stopped vehicles. Comments talked about driver had a diabetic seizure.

I guess I probably would have driven my car (the cop's) outta there if you had enough time to open the trunk, but hey,
things were happening quickly


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

spockcat said:


> While the OD cop was pulling the guy out of the car, no one thought to give him a hand or at least use one of the several fire extinguishers that are spread around gas stations?



Another thought - I don't have police experience, but I have been in the army, and I know how much TA-50 costs. I like how he runs back while everything is burning to rescue what I assume is his police kit.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Seitan said:


> Another thought - I don't have police experience, but I have been in the army, and I know how much TA-50 costs. I like how he runs back while everything is burning to rescue what I assume is his police kit.


The police kit is worth a bunch.... so is the car. Why not just move the car?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Driver can't seem to get her groceries under control, door swings open..... and it's yeehaw time on the gas pedal.

Geeze, can anyone just simply drive their friggen car anymore?


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Driver can't seem to get her groceries under control, door swings open..... and it's yeehaw time on the gas pedal.
> 
> Geeze, can anyone just simply drive their friggen car anymore?


gah ha ha ... like pinball. That is some crazy stunt driving there.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

What the heck was he/she doing? They opened the car door in the middle of the road then went full retard.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

core5 said:


> What the heck was he/she doing? They opened the car door in the middle of the road then went full retard.


_Woman plows through a Twin Falls, Idaho gas station hitting a car injuring a woman and knocking over a gas pump. On June 14, 2014 according to police the woman driving was adjusting her groceries while pulling out of the parking lot onto the street when her door flew open. She panicked and hit the gas instead of the brake. The woman thrown to the ground was taken to the hospital with minor injuries. No one else was hurt. Notice how people first react to the crash._

IE - she's a ****** idiot.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Rig Stig should have avoided that extra side order.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

NotFast said:


> IE - she's a ****** idiot.


I'll play devil's advocate but... **** happens. Her door wasn't fully closed, and that scared the bejeezus out of her while she was focusing on rearranging the bags (probably cause they were falling or some ****), then her brain issued the command: "full stop!" to her foot, which hadn't realized it was on the wrong pedal. 

I wouldn't call her an idiot. Negligent, maybe. But it's something that could happen to any of us. I thought the same thing about gas/brake confusion until i did it once (no harm, but it suprised the hell out of me when I accelerated when I meant to brake- who DOES that, besides old people? I'm 29, for reference.)


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> I'll play devil's advocate but... **** happens. *Her door wasn't fully closed*, and that scared the bejeezus out of her while she was *focusing on rearranging the bags* (probably cause they were falling or some ****), then her brain issued the command: "full stop!" to her foot, which hadn't realized it was on the wrong pedal.
> 
> I wouldn't call her an idiot. Negligent, maybe. But it's something that could happen to any of us. I thought the same thing about gas/brake confusion until i did it once (no harm, but it suprised the hell out of me when I accelerated when I meant to brake- who DOES that, besides old people? I'm 29, for reference.)


Idiocy caused the negligence. Bolded are the idiot-points. Both of those things should be figured out before the car ever moves an inch. It's just not that hard to make sure your crap isn't going to fly all over the place. And it's similarly easy to not worry about the damn bags while you're turning onto the road because where that car is going is a **** ton more important than where that pint of Ben And Jerry's is rolling.

Even if we call it negligence it's still completely and utterly the driver's fault and it should not have happened. Negligence should not deflect the blame.

I get the brake/gas thing. You're panicking and you miss and then you double down on it because you think you're doing the right thing. Sure it's an issue of not being very well practiced or aware but it's not blatant idiocy.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

The door, well, that's happened to me too (not quite that bad), I've gotten underway with the door chime dinging and the dome light on and sometimes it takes a second to realize what's going on. 

The bag, also, in a split second decision, where nothing else is amiss (aka the door hadn't happened yet), why not reach over and keep that **** from falling if you can? Most people would I think. Negligent, but not outright harmful decision. 

Not defending the driver, nor do I think it negates blame. But the rabid dog sort of response "HOW STUPID COULD YOU BE" doesn't really apply here. Negligence, which is her fault, but ****ty luck had a LITTLE to do with it.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Exceeding the limits of adhesion.... always entertaining... as long as no one gets hurt.

And....dismount.

Real lucky.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Balderdash said:


> Exceeding the limits of adhesion.... always entertaining... as long as no one gets hurt.
> 
> And....dismount.
> 
> Real lucky.


 what is it with Russians consistently being ejected AND surviving!?!?!? :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Balderdash said:


> Exceeding the limits of adhesion.... always entertaining... as long as no one gets hurt.
> 
> And....dismount.
> 
> Real lucky.


He was on his feet, and walking on the shoulder before the car came to rest. 

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

You'reDrunk said:


> what is it with Russians consistently being ejected AND surviving!?!?!? :screwy:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

You'reDrunk said:


> what is it with Russians consistently being ejected AND surviving!?!?!? :screwy:


vodka.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

You'reDrunk said:


> what is it with Russians consistently being ejected AND surviving!?!?!? :screwy:


heh... posts a question and THEN I look at his username...


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Blunderbuss said:


> heh... posts a question and THEN I look at his username...


again...the username was forced on me by a drunken admin.

my REAL username is LSinLV and was for the better part of 15 years. :thumbup:


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> vodka.


More truth to this than some might realize. Alcoholism rate in Russia is high. When a drunk person gets into an accident, his body is more likely to stay relaxed than a sober person. Lack of muscular tension or bracing during impact can reduce risk of injury. 

That's why I get loaded before I leave the office. I was born in USSR after all.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

GoHomePossum said:


> Dude look at that body with no shoes on! Do you think they flew off in the crash, or are they just a hippie?


She was traveling by bus so she probably had them off.



You'reDrunk said:


> again...the username was forced on me by a drunken admin.
> 
> *my REAL username is LSinLV* and was for the better part of 15 years. :thumbup:


Oh snap really? I wondered what happened to you. :laugh:


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> what is it with Russians consistently being ejected AND surviving!?!?!? :screwy:


Their cars are so underpowered they can't achieve the speed needed for proper ejection death.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

You'reDrunk said:


> again...the username was forced on me by a drunken admin.
> 
> my REAL username is LSinLV and was for the better part of 15 years. :thumbup:


Oh cry me a river. My username is now a flea-infested marsupial that eats garbage. :laugh:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

GoHomePossum said:


> Oh cry me a river. My username is now a flea-infested marsupial that eats garbage. :laugh:


yeah...well you deserve it! :laugh:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

When it comes to crashing into gas stations, there's always the Italian way.... in a Lancia.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> what is it with Russians consistently being ejected AND surviving!?!?!? :screwy:


Drunk drivers are more relaxed so the crash doesn't affect them...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> When it comes to crashing into gas stations, there's always the Italian way.... in a Lancia.


Was that a delta integrale?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Was that a delta integrale?




Indeed it was.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> When it comes to crashing into gas stations, there's always the Italian way.... in a Lancia.


Thank god I know how to use the mute button. The music on that video was almost as bad as the crash.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hoo boy.

Truck gets hit from the side by someone blowing thru a stop sign.

Next stop? Hit the bricks


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Preppy said:


> Was that a delta integrale?


More like a Delta Disintergrale


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> More like a Delta Disintergrale


Yucks.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

First up, kill the over the top music.

Then observe driver with no control over vehicle


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> First up, kill the over the top music.
> 
> Then observe driver with no control over vehicle


...how the hell? Is he running on HotWheels hard plastic tire??


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

worth_fixing said:


> ...how the hell? Is he running on HotWheels hard plastic tire??


Seriously. He must have handed the steering wheel to his dog..... wait, a dog would be doing a better job of holding lane placement than this character. Reminds me of someone's driving right after dropping hot ashes in their crotch.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Anyone else having issues with YouTube videos on tapatalk?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Anyone else having issues with YouTube videos on tapatalk?


Yes. All the links are broken.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, that was sure dumb of the bus driver. He's fortunate he wasn't killed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The only thing he did dumb was not wear his seatbelt. He had a green light and the pickup truck ran a read light.



Bazooka said:


> Well, that was sure dumb of the bus driver. He's fortunate he wasn't killed.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Anyone else having issues with YouTube videos on tapatalk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuuuuuup. It's annoying.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Some days just aren't going your way.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Good Lord!


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

"oh, hey. My next ride just arrived."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Powderkeg said:


> "oh, hey. My next ride just arrived."


Doesn't look like the taxi (if that is what it was) let him in. He looks to be hanging on with the door part open and it is driving away. Maybe it wasn't a taxi but he was jacking another car after crashing his last stolen car.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

It does have the little "Taxi" sign on top...


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, that's one way to get to the front of the line.

Texas DMV


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

AutoBear said:


>


I can only imagine trying to do that wearing a duty belt and body armor. :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

amazingly one driver made it out fine. Not so for the other one.

Dallas


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

kasbah said:


> amazingly one driver made it out fine. Not so for the other one.
> 
> Dallas


Looks like a yellow tarp covering the drivers side of the Lexus.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Creative parking.... even by Italian standards.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

TopDown_ said:


> Creative parking.... even by Italian standards.


Ha ha, owner of the shack thing was like:


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Onboard video of the parking job:
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8b9_1350312432&comments=1


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

This is just over the top nuts when it comes to wrong place at the wrong time.

Viola Beach band crash scenario

The band had just finished their first ever gig outside of the UK, in Norrkoping, and were heading up to Arlanda Airport, north of Stockholm, when the deadly crash occurred at around 2am on Saturday.


Swedish TV said the captain of the 125metre-long Tellus spotted an object fall from the bridge as his ship was approaching.

Crew members assumed it was a large chunk of snow and were given the green light to proceed after alerting maritime officials.

But tragically the object was Viola Beach’s Nissan Qashqai - containing the four members of the band and their manager.

Authorities in Stockholm believe it is unlikely they survived the initial fall from the bridge.










moments later this oil tanker clobbered the vehicle.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> This is just over the top nuts when it comes to wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> Viola Beach band crash scenario
> 
> ...



A link to the articles on this would have been helpful:


*Viola Beach's car 'was run over by oil tanker' after plunging from bridge into canal *

*
Viola Beach car crash bridge 'had TWO sets of faulty warning lights'
*



> The bridge from which tragic indie band Viola Beach plunged to their deaths in a horror car crash had TWO sets of faulty warning lights, it was claimed last night.
> 
> Band members Kris Leonard, 20, River Reeves, 19, Jack Dakin, 19, Tomas Lowe, 27, and manager Craig Tarry, 32, all died in the accident in Sweden.
> 
> ...












*Viola Beach crash mystery deepens as Sweden authorities claim bridge warning lights worked perfectly*



> Swedish authorities say warning lights on the bridge from which indie band Viola Beach plunged to their deaths were working at the time of the fatal crash.
> 
> An eyewitness claimed two sets of lights at the bridge designed to warn drivers that it was being raised were turned off, it was reported.
> 
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

That sucks. 

The info graphic reminds me of the royksopp video for remind me. 

http://youtu.be/1Xhdy9zBEws


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting bridge. One hell of a way to fall and then get run over by a tanker ship.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Is that the car between the two flatbeds?!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Is that the car between the two flatbeds?!


Yes. There are some more photos of the car in the links I posted above. Considering 4 people died in the wreck, I wasn't posting them. At least there aren't dead bodies in the photos though unlike some other photos here. :thumbdown:


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Good Lord!



Close... real close...


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Good Lord!



I always like the back story on these things. Turns out her son was driving and put the seat much further back than lil' short stuff usually had it.

Probably saved her life. That axle would have most likely hit her.





















> The driver said that because her teenage son had been driving her car the previous night, her seat was positioned farther back than usual.
> The extra inches may have saved her life, the woman said.
> The flying tire came off of a 1998 Ford pickup truck moving in the opposite lane. It is unclear what caused the accident, which left the truck driver uninjured.
> State police could cite that driver, WNEP reports.
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Crashing and smashing... fire also.








> Surveillance video released Friday from a fuel station shows customers running for safety as a car crashes into a fuel pump and causes the collapse of the metal awning above the pumps., the camera was able to capture the immediate aftermath, including a large fireball. Three men can be seen fleeing from the blaze. About 10 seconds after impact, a female passenger exits a vehicle stopped at an adjacent pump. She pauses for a moment, looks at the damage and then takes shelter with another woman inside the Chevron station.
> 
> The driver of the Nissan, Travis Kolbo, was fleeing from deputies before the crash, said sheriff's Sgt. Richard Cohen. One witness told investigators that the vehicle was traveling at a speed of about 100 mph.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Ouch :laugh:

https://www.facebook.com/dashcamclips/videos/1649835518601517/?fref=nf


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

^.... (Sir UnBanned Gerbil's video)

So, moron driver cuts across a couple lanes, (evidently without looking, and forcing Subaru driver to brake) appears to aim for U-turn thru the median with a left blinker on.

Trucker, understandably, mows them down.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Massive Attack said:


> ^.... (Sir UnBanned Gerbil's video)
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/dashcamclips/videos/1649835518601517/?fref=nf[/video]
> 
> ...


I really don't understand some drivers acting like no one is behind them when they pull stunt braking and lane changing like this.

She bought the farm on that one. Even with airbags... that had to hurt


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

kasbah said:


> I really don't understand some drivers acting like no one is behind them when they pull stunt braking and lane changing like this.
> 
> She bought the farm on that one. Even with airbags... that had to hurt


I'd love to hear her explaining that to her insurance. Here in IL, those "u-turn" lanes are off limits to everything except official vehicles.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

........and another good reason to give ample following distance behind trucks... as in...way back!

Or just don't follow them at all.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Powderkeg said:


> ........and another good reason to give ample following distance behind trucks... as in...way back!
> 
> *Or just don't follow them at all.*


This is what I do. If I'm behind a truck on my way home from work, I turn around and go the other way and find another route


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Great reaction time from the driver! :thumbup::thumbup:




Powderkeg said:


> ........and another good reason to give ample following distance behind trucks... as in...way back!
> 
> Or just don't follow them at all.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Thank you, TaaT~

This is such a stellar example of whack job driving I thought it would be great to see it blown up.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

NotFast said:


> I'd love to hear her explaining that to her insurance. Here in IL, those "u-turn" lanes are off limits to everything except official vehicles.


Same here.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't know of anywhere that they're legal to use for any reason.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> This is what I do. If I'm behind a truck on my way home from work, I turn around and go the other way and find another route


ah ha ha ha..... better safe than sorry.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow.... crazy stuff.

Lost a finger, but kept his life.

(trucker cited for illegally passing van)


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Car crashes into Lorry, causes it to fall over.

Driver gets out fine. Passenger has a couple broken bones but survives





































Took 30 minutes to get a crane to pull it off the car and free the passenger


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Powderkeg said:


> ........and another good reason to give ample following distance behind trucks... as in...way back!
> 
> Or just don't follow them at all.


I'm still amazed at all the great dash cam shots that record all these incredible events.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Bus crashes into low bridge. No one died by some miracle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Terrible road accident in Pakistan

Can't be embedded, click here:

https://gfycat.com/FaroffCraftyHare


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Terrible road accident in Pakistan
> 
> Can't be embedded, click here:
> 
> https://gfycat.com/FaroffCraftyHare


He got rammed hard


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

............and I thought we had traffic challenges.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

this thread continues to teach me that a surprising amount of people lose complete control of their car while it's driving in a straight line for some reason.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

sweatyworker said:


>


Bus owner showed up with duct tape to hide the company name? :sly:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> this thread continues to teach me that a surprising amount of people lose complete control of their car while it's driving in a straight line for some reason.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

videos of Mustang wrecks are like Camry dents


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> videos of Mustang wrecks are like Camry dents


So are manual transmission debates on TCL, but we still have them.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


I bet the Zero F's given changed as they clipped the first barrier on their way to the second..... :screwy::screwy:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Bazooka said:


> Car crashes into Lorry, causes it to fall over.
> 
> Driver gets out fine. Passenger has a couple broken bones but survives
> 
> ...


"car hits lorry, lorry falls on car." That was some hit.


'


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

So, is it a requirement that you sign an affidavit certifying that you are a moron to buy one of these things? 

(you can turn the sound down as well)


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

> Terrifying moment a rhino smashed into tourists' car in African safari park - in the world's worst case of road rage


Still a crash more or less :laugh:

[video]http://video.dailymail.co.uk/video/mol/2016/02/24/6674311727066561491/960x540_6674311727066561491.mp4[/video]


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Powderkeg said:


> So, is it a requirement that you sign an affidavit certifying that you are a moron to buy one of these things?
> 
> (you can turn the sound down as well)


ah... ha ha ha... evidently. Lucky no one got hurt.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Powderkeg said:


> So, is it a requirement that you sign an affidavit certifying that you are a moron to buy one of these things?
> 
> (you can turn the sound down as well)


That one never gets old. Wonder if the first Mustang stopped after hitting that Avenger...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Wait.... I thought we were going to the AIR port!

(missed our flight again.)


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Hair salons really tend to have a hard traffic life.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Doesn't like what the hotel is charging him.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Ping pong collision winds up with vehicle crashing thru store front.







Chicago



> Witnesses say a Ford pickup truck hit two other vehicles in the intersection, then careened into the front of the store.
> 
> The woman, who was buying lottery tickets from a vending machine near the site of impact, was pinned against a wall by the truck. Store employees and witnesses climbed over the machines to get to the woman.
> 
> "She was hysterical, pinned up against the wall by this truck," said Oliver Bonds, witness.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Amazingly, the driver had few injuries after laying the rig down and skewering the guardrail thru his cab.

Salem, Oregon. One hundred and twenty five feet of guardrail!!!

No seatbelts on at the time. (Perhaps that saved him from being sliced in half.... who knows)












> Oregon State Police Sergeant Justin McGladrey, says 52-year old David ***** of Klamath Falls was driving a semi truck around 8:00 a.m. this morning, pulling a trailer loaded with paper rolls eastbound on Highway 18 near milepost 2, when the truck crashed receiving serious damage.
> 
> "Entering a right curve, ***** lost control and traveled across the westbound lane. The truck rolled onto its driver's side and slid off an approximate 20-foot embankment," McGladrey said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Massive Attack said:


> Amazingly, the driver had few injuries after laying the rig down and skewering the guardrail thru his cab.
> 
> Salem, Oregon. One hundred and twenty five feet of guardrail!!!
> 
> No seatbelts on at the time. (Perhaps that saved him from being sliced in half.... who knows)


That's pretty crazy


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Imagine being conscious throughout that. Terrifying.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Preppy said:


> Imagine being conscious throughout that. Terrifying.


I was thinking the same thing. Helluva ride...and then to be trapped inside


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

....whoops.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, folks, I do believe we've arrived at our correct address.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Following distance.... get some.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


Ha ha, someone really needed to get to Mar Del Plata :laugh:


----------



## Max Schnell (Aug 1, 2014)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Well, folks, I do believe we've arrived at our correct address.


Right to your door, err,
window.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

kasbah said:


> Following distance.... get some.


That is totally near Columbus and 72nd.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Preppy said:


> That is totally near Columbus and 72nd.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

There's no birthday party for me in here!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Richard Directo said:


> Hair salons really tend to have a hard traffic life.


They just punched that wall...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

What the hell. Crazy speed.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.myfoxboston.com/news/guardrail-impales-car-snarls-traffic-on-i-93s/119038194

On mobile otherwise I'd post pics.


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

Gravel-laden dump truck in Austin loses its brakes, says hi to highway.

https://gfycat.com/AntiqueScientificBlackrussianterrier


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

gas said:


> Gravel-laden dump truck in Austin loses its brakes, says hi to highway.
> 
> https://gfycat.com/AntiqueScientificBlackrussianterrier


WOW!!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Pinstripe said:


> WOW!!


No kidding. Austin, Texas. Car passes dump truck early on. The craziness starts at 1:45


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> No kidding. Austin, Texas. Car passes dump truck early on. The craziness starts at 1:45


That is one long winding downhill, plus the Accord had time/opportunity to turn but waited.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Overhead cables are remarkably strong. 

http://youtu.be/LtM0TsSn6OE


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Blunderbuss said:


> No kidding. Austin, Texas. Car passes dump truck early on. The craziness starts at 1:45


"Oh my, that large truck did not stop at the intersection and possibly killed six people. "_
"Oh, que gran camión no se detuvo en el cruce y posiblemente mató a seis personas."_

"I am going to stop on the side of the road and look for survivors "
_"Voy a parar al lado de la carretera y buscar sobrevivientes"_


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> "Oh my, that large truck did not stop at the intersection and possibly killed six people. "


After watching this insane crash, the amazing thing is this: 



> Austin-Travis County EMS says four patients were transported with non-life threatening injuries.


That was the extent of the human carnage. No one killed.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

And.... this is where the dump took a jump.

Other side of the intersection.

Yikes


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

I love the lady who pulls over in front of the camera car. Let's see, massive crash just occurred, people probably hurt and in urgent need of help. Priority one though, check and see if I got any scratches on my car :banghead::screwy:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

kasbah said:


> After watching this insane crash, the amazing thing is this:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the extent of the human carnage. No one killed.


Looks like the riprap(gabion) stone went in the wrong ditch :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Blunderbuss said:


>


That video begins recording about 300' after this sign. (map)


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

i'll admit I'm pretty clueless some days, but the thing that keeps me wondering is: If this long downhill and then brake fail was obvious to the trucker, then why don't I hear a horn blaring non stop as he gives the boot to that Honda and them roars thru the crowd of cars?


I can hear language skills inside the car and I hear the thump of the truck hitting the cars but... no warning honks??

I figure he'd be on the blare horn non stop.

I don't get it. Those drivers he smashed were extremely lucky to have made it out alive. Wild stuff!~


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

Wonder if the truck driver had a feeling his brakes were questtionable? I see he's stopped at the top of the hill.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Cubster said:


> Wonder if the truck driver had a feeling his brakes were questtionable? I see he's stopped at the top of the hill.


They could have failed at the top of the hill, after it was too late.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

How in the world do people think there is enough room to pass in some of these situations?

Lucky he wasn't smashed into the next century.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

"headache" rack saved this guy's life from being steam rolled.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

2 lane road......check.

Driving in correct lane.....check.

Truck with crane on it feints to his left, then veers back to his right..... check... yowwww!


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with the rest, but the first one is like, really? Both vehicles lose it at the same time?

Almost like synchronized dance moves...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> "headache" rack saved this guy's life from being steam rolled.


oy.... big wheels rollin'


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Rnickeymouse... a clean E36M3 culled from the flock. Any SoCal TCL'ers know this guy? What a mess.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Tow truck operators..... rough and tumble life.






go to :35


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Kinda funny crash. He attempted a burnout and lost control.

If you want instant response, smash into the police station.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-...into-police-station-in-failed-burnout/6751802


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, that ended well.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Pinstripe said:


> (Image: Check right front parking lamp)


Well, it's not wrong.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Kinda funny crash. He attempted a burnout and lost control.
> 
> If you want instant response, smash into the police station.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-...into-police-station-in-failed-burnout/6751802


Burnout.... heh.... and crash



> At Gungahlin Police Station they don't have to go far to find bad drivers





> driver in Canberra embarrassingly filmed crashing car into police station
> The man was trying to do a 'burn out' moments before slamming into wall
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Morons drive their S8 onto lake north of Toronto, lake with minimal ice cover I might add; with predictable results. 

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/car-sinking-1.3471394

That's 12*C, not 12*F...


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

This happened a few hours ago, within about 2 blocks from my si..... brother-in-law's house.









(can't find many good pictures as the response seem to be keeping everyone way back.

http://www.whdh.com/story/31359915/...restaurant-in-newton-2-dead-3-critically-hurt

As of this post, tehre is still on-going investigation, and thus, live footage.










.
-Driver was travelling north on Chestnut Street towards Washington, which is a fairly long straightaway (half a mile is shown from the bottom of the picture to the top. Look it up on maps, it keeps going fairly straight for a while), that said it happened around 6pm so there would be a measurable amount of traffic there... Police stated that he made no attempt to stop or slow the vehicle. More BS Toyota brake scams?









.
-This shows how much of a straight shoot it would be to hit that building. Literally nothing in the way.

BTW can anyone ID the car?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

That's horrible. Imagine eating a pizza indoors when an SUV crashes in and kills you?


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nissan Rouge?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

I've eaten there before, they have great thin crust pizza. The seats are right in the window, the idea of a car coming through there at speed is terrifying. It also seems so damn unlikely. It's rare that cars in that neighborhood are ever moving at above about 5 mph due to horribly timed and closely spaced traffic lights.



mike02467 said:


> -Driver was travelling north on Chestnut Street towards Washington, which is a fairly long straightaway (half a mile is shown from the bottom of the picture to the top. Look it up on maps, it keeps going fairly straight for a while), that said it happened around 6pm so there would be a measurable amount of traffic there... Police stated that he made no attempt to stop or slow the vehicle. More BS Toyota brake scams?


Witness report from Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/boston/comments/48jbxx/west_newton_car_crash_into_resturaunt_with/



u/must_tang said:


> My fiance was sitting at the light as it happened, driver was speeding down the hill hazards on and everything. Didn't even try to turn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





mike02467 said:


> BTW can anyone ID the car?


Tiguan


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Edit, dammit.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

dh71704 said:


> Nissan Rouge?


It was a Tiguan.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Morons drive their S8 onto lake north of Toronto, lake with minimal ice cover I might add; with predictable results.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/car-sinking-1.3471394
> 
> That's 12*C, not 12*F...


I imagine many old S8 owners cannot afford to maintain them in good condition and are looking to bail out with minimum financial penalty. Arson is a felony and pretty easy to get caught. "Accidentally" drowning your car is a much "safer" way to get the insurance money.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

mike02467 said:


> Police stated that he made no attempt to stop or slow the vehicle. More BS Toyota brake scams?


My guess is suicide attempt or medical condition.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

freedomgli said:


> I imagine many old S8 owners cannot afford to maintain them in good condition and are looking to bail out with minimum financial penalty. Arson is a felony and pretty easy to get caught. "Accidentally" drowning your car is a much "safer" way to get the insurance money.


Maybe, but unsure if insurance covers this kind of negligence. 

Also, pretty damn risky.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Maybe, but unsure if insurance covers this kind of negligence.


Of course it does, provided you have sufficient coverage (comprehensive/collision). Insurance exists primarily to cover negligent behavior. What they won't cover is intentional abuse by the owner, which is hard to prove without a witness turning informant or some paper trail.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

This reminds me of Darwin awards...

(although, amazingly enough, sometimes drivers get lucky)

They got dragged 170 feet here.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

NotFast said:


> That's horrible. Imagine eating a pizza indoors when an SUV crashes in and kills you?


Head on the radio just now, two fatalities.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

I hate these kind of traffic surprises.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Seems to be a popular past time.

.... a dangerous one, too.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

This just happened this afternoon here.







































> COLUMBUS, Ohio (WCMH) — A woman remains in critical condition at Mount Carmel West, following a crash that shut down a busy highway for more than three hours.
> 
> The crash happened just before 11:15 a.m. on I-270 southbound near the I-70 overpass on the west side of Columbus.
> 
> ...


http://nbc4i.com/2016/03/02/multi-vehicle-crash-closes-i-270-in-west-columbus/


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AutoBear said:


>


I would LOVE to come flying around that corner on ice skates and just :wave:

PS: :thumbup: :thumbup: to you for following the thread title by posting a wacky traffic accident photo rather than a depressing deadly accident video as many here have recently done.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Minor injuries only.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Some of this situations look like bumper cars.

A little icy and things turn dicey.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Some days just don't work as planned.

Plan on checking your e-brake.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Bodacious said:


> Some days just don't work as planned.
> 
> Plan on checking your e-brake.


The car was already rolling when he walked behind it. :facepalm:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Bodacious said:


> Some days just don't work as planned.
> 
> Plan on checking your e-brake.



I've done that once or twice in my life but never next to the ocean...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Maybe, but unsure if insurance covers this kind of negligence.
> 
> Also, pretty damn risky.





freedomgli said:


> Of course it does, provided you have sufficient coverage (comprehensive/collision). Insurance exists primarily to cover negligent behavior. What they won't cover is intentional abuse by the owner, which is hard to prove without a witness turning informant or some paper trail.


IIRC here in Ontario when you put your car on the "Hard Water" you dont have coverage. 

(this is what my ice fishing buddys tell me and why they only take the beaters out on the ice when its safe enough.)


Then there is this winner.

http://www.northernlife.ca/news/policeandCourt/2016/02/08-backhoe-follow-up-sudbury.aspx



> Backhoe fell through lake Saturday when man tried to free his truck
> A heavy crane was brought to Whitewater Lake in Azilda to remove a backhoe that fell through the ice Saturday evening.
> A 26-year-old man brought the backhoe on the lake to help free his truck, which was stuck on the lake.
> The Greater Sudbury Police Service found out about the incident Sunday morning after receiving a tip from a citizen.
> ...


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

NotFast said:


> I've done that once or twice in my life but never next to the ocean...


I did that once in my Z4 at my old office. Coworkers let me know that my car was sitting across the main drive lodged up against a fence post (no damage). If it had been parked a few feet to the side, it would have rolled past the fence, down a steep driveway, and into a building. :facepalm:


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Yesterday Silverdale, Wa












> A tire from a semi-truck came loose Tuesday afternoon and flew off before crashing through the windshield of a couple's car near Silverdale.
> 
> Aimee Blanton and her fiancé Jeremy Deiter were driving south in her new Honda Civic, *celebrating the purchase after registering the car minutes before*. They thought it was the car would help them turn a year of bad luck around.
> 
> ...





> The couple says they suffered dozens of cuts from all the glass, but no major injuries. But their Honda Civic suffered serious damage. Between the shattered windshield, dented hood and broken rooftop, the damage estimate from the repair shop totals more than $4,000, more than the car's value.
> 
> They don't know if insurance will cover the cost, *because they say they were on the way to get the vehicle insured*.
> 
> ...


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

so you can register a car WITHOUT insurance in WA??? not too smart I guess.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

You'reDrunk said:


> so you can register a car WITHOUT insurance in WA??? not too smart I guess.


You can register a car in Tennessee without insurance or even a driver license...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

This one always cracks me up






start at :35


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> so you can register a car WITHOUT insurance in WA??? not too smart I guess.


IL ain't the best state to live in, but you are covered by your current policy for up 30 days. But I guess I don't know what you do if you're a new driver


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Southern Jetta said:


> You can register a car in Tennessee without insurance or even a* driver license*...


You do not need to be a licensed driver to register a car. In fact, you don't need to be a person to have a car registered to you. Companies can own and register cars. 

My mother no longer drives or has a license (she didn't renew it because she didn't realize it was going to expire despite the paperwork from DMV). But she still has a car registered in her name. Family members use it when they visit her. 

Now insurance is another matter. Her car was still insured with her driver's license but the insurance was going to renew soon. Knowing that they might run her driver's license number for accidents or tickets, I contacted the company to ask them about how she should go about this. They took my license info as the main driver and the car is now covered if I or other family members drive it. And since the primary driver (me) is in that sweet lower cost range, her insurance went from $1800/yr to $790/yr.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

really interesting gray area! In Mass, you must purchase insurance before registering, and any lapse in insurance is instant revocation. I am pretty sure you can attach plates for newly purchased cars, though I'm not sure on the specifics (pretty sure recent bill of sale or title in your name is required?).

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Just drivin' thru....


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> Just drivin' thru....


:facepalm: P.A.S.S. at the BASE of the fire.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

This week. Tacoma, Wa.

Mini goes maxi out of control..

Minor injuries.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow, what caused the mini to lose control...was there something in the road it was swerving to avoid?


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

trbochrg said:


> Wow, what caused the mini to lose control...was there something in the road it was swerving to avoid?


Place half the car on dark slick strip in the center of the lane, combine this with light rain (after a possible dry spell) and a lead foot and you get this.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

...... and over we go.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

BongTechnician said:


> Place half the car on dark slick strip in the center of the lane, combine this with light rain (after a possible dry spell) and a lead foot and you get this.


I don't think it was rain or speed. You can see the front tires turn *hard* to the right, like someone grabbed the steering wheel and gave it a good yank. Once the tail end end came out there was no recovering from it. ABS doesn't help because it keeps the tires turning.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> ...... and over we go.


Ouch.

And I don't even get motion sick and that footage could easily make me motion sick! Did the cameraperson have Parkinson's?


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

NotFast said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Did the cameraperson have Parkinson's?


Geeze... no kidding.

On another note.... Minor injuries and major stupidity here


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

I presume he lost it and wasn't just trying to merge across two lanes. He was lucky the guy in the Escape was able to switch lanes.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Richard Directo said:


> On another note.... Minor injuries and major stupidity here


More speed than skill, lacking gear 

2/5









To me, it just looked like he gave it more throttle than he could handle. Mix in a little inexperience and a little target fixation, and that truck didn't stand a chance.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Looks like his shoe might have dragged a little causing him to stand the bike up a little and run wide.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Looks like his shoe might have dragged a little causing him to stand the bike up a little and run wide.


His shoe is not even close to dragging, terrible line choice followed by WOT mid turn will made the bike run wide like that.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

trbochrg said:


> Wow, what caused the mini to lose control...was there something in the road it was swerving to avoid?


seems like the passenger rear went flat, but hard to tell.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

97audia4 said:


> His shoe is not even close to dragging, terrible line choice followed by WOT mid turn will made the bike run wide like that.


His body language is totally weird, very stiff in the upper body.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I swear, it wasn't my fault.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


> I swear, it wasn't my fault.


I just read this article in the newspaper. I was wondering if it would show up in here:laugh::laugh:


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> More speed than skill, lacking gear
> 
> 2/5
> 
> ...


 Target fixation and inexperience are the only two things that can be blamed for that idiot wrecking his bike. He went to fast, stiffened up, fixated on all those things he's going to hit instead of the road he should be staying on, and probably doesn't know a thing about counter steering.

These sport bike bros are some of the worst people on the road full stop. I no longer ride with people I don't know because of jackasses like this. Hes lucky.

I bet he rides the same way till this day.


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Link to the article is always helpful:

http://www.mankatofreepress.com/news/local_news/dog-driven-semi-crosses-curb-near-mankato-kwik-trip/article_b8c0c63e-e262-11e5-a713-d723a89a8f5a.html

Commentary starts off pretty funny:



> MANKATO, Minn. — Someone's been teaching Fido the wrong sort of tricks.





> Mankato police confirmed an idling semi-truck was apparently put in gear before 2 p.m. Friday, where it traveled through the Wilson Trailer Sales parking lot, across the street, and over a curb.
> 
> A passerby hopped into the truck to stop it, where he discovered a dog sitting in the driver's seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## vwloonatik (Jan 30, 2014)

This tacoma tries to use the bike/pedestrian lane :laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

97audia4 said:


> His shoe is not even close to dragging, terrible line choice followed by WOT mid turn will made the bike run wide like that.


Not because he was leaning a lot but because he was riding with his heals in and toes out. When the video slowed down, his shoe appeared to glance the pavement for a brief instant. Or maybe I am just seeing things. The guy I bought my old Aprilia from did that, ran off the track into the gravel and did a slow high-side breaking his shoulder. Clearly, the main cause is inexperience.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Flour power


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheat a minute, that was flour?


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

The driver of that truck needs a raise.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

^ heh... flour power... indeed.

...........and this scene is nuts


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

audifans said:


> ^ heh... flour power... indeed.
> 
> ...........and this scene is nuts


Was the dashcam driver trying to cut around slower traffic in center turn lane?


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

People be ****ing up


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Richard Directo said:


> Geeze... no kidding.
> 
> On another note.... Minor injuries and major stupidity here



That's pure target fixation. Rider behind was going just as fast and had no issues. That said why have **** are they accelerating like this into an exit ramp... Morons treating the road like a ****ing high speed race track while wearing a t shirt! Guy probably had some nasty road rash.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

mike02467 said:


> Guy probably had some nasty road rash.


Good thing he was wearing gloves or I think he wouldn't have any skin left on his hands. In the slowmo you can see that he slides maybe 30-50 feet on his hands.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NotFast said:


> Was the dashcam driver trying to cut around slower traffic in center turn lane?


Yeah, he knew the opening was coming up, and blasted past the group. The idiot might have pulled it off if it wasn't for that accident. 

Dat accident, tho. Amazing. It's almost as if the minivan was targeting the right lane.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Good Lord... High Speed Whacked..


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Are security cameras still running 240p resolution or what?


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

mike02467 said:


> That's pure target fixation. Rider behind was going just as fast and had no issues. That said why have **** are they accelerating like this into an exit ramp... Morons treating the road like a ****ing high speed race track while wearing a t shirt! Guy probably had some nasty road rash.


Looks like that guy has no idea what countersteering is.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

mike02467 said:


> That's pure target fixation. Rider behind was going just as fast and had no issues. That said why have **** are they accelerating like this into an exit ramp... Morons treating the road like a ****ing high speed race track while wearing a t shirt! Guy probably had some nasty road rash.



Actually, it looks like he miraculously walked away unscathed, save a few scrapes. He tumbled instead of slid.

But, yeah, way to f'ing fast. What a moron.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

kasbah said:


> This week. Tacoma, Wa.
> 
> Mini goes maxi out of control..
> 
> Minor injuries.


Maybe next time, post the video starting at a point near the action instead of having everyone wait over a MINUTE to see anything.... It's a basic YouTube option. :screwy:


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I would LOVE to come flying around that corner on ice skates and just :wave:
> 
> PS: :thumbup: :thumbup: to you for following the thread title by posting a wacky traffic accident photo rather than a depressing deadly accident video as many here have recently done.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

dcomiskey said:


> Maybe next time, post the video starting at a point near the action instead of having everyone wait over a MINUTE to see anything.... It's a basic YouTube option. :screwy:


well, why don't you enlighten us as to how to do that starting point.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Jesarray said:


> well, why don't you enlighten us as to how to do that starting point.


Click Share below the video and you can optionally specify a starting point.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Click Share below the video and you can optionally specify a starting point.


I haven't tried this in month or so, but ran into trouble & it wouldn't work. I'd specify the second I wanted to start the video but it wouldn't start from that point.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Click Share below the video and you can optionally specify a starting point.


I've tried that in the past and the video doesn't embed properly. So instead, I usually give a start point in the description.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Daemon42 said:


> I don't think it was rain or speed. You can see the front tires turn *hard* to the right, like someone grabbed the steering wheel and gave it a good yank. Once the tail end end came out there was no recovering from it. ABS doesn't help because it keeps the tires turning.


Looks like torque steer exacerbated by uneven traction and it possibly startled the driver who in all likelihood didn't have a tight enough grip on the wheel to prevent it. 

If there was a sudden catastrophic tire failure, shouldn't there be some smoke and/or debris from it?

Who knows really. There could have been a bee in the car.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I love this thread but never have much to add, until now...










Cops stop car with tree wedged in grille, charge driver



> The motorist, Maryann Christy, 54, of the 500 block of Spruce Court in Schaumburg, told police that she struck the tree somewhere in her hometown, but didn't remember where, Tarchala said. Schaumburg is just north of Roselle.
> 
> Officers said the woman smelled of alcohol and failed field sobriety tests.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

NotFast said:


> Cops stop car with tree wedged in grille, charge driver


I have never been so drunk that i would/could continue to do anything while caring a tree.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

NotFast said:


> I love this thread but never have much to add, until now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.... that is .... something else. Maybe she was using the trunk as an aiming device to stay in lane.

Geeze


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

NotFast said:


> I love this thread but never have much to add, until now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am astounded and baffled at Ford's engineering prowess. That tree is about a foot into the hood of that Town Car and it just keeps going!


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

audifans said:


> ^ heh... flour power... indeed.
> 
> ...........and this scene is nuts


The dash cam car running down the middle just makes this whole thing even more surreal.

The fact that the car coming out hell bent to get to the right... that car wasn't even touched. Both trucks bit it big time!


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

NotFast said:


> Cops stop car with tree wedged in grille, charge driver


LOL at all the cheesy tree jokes in the article's comment posts


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

kasbah said:


> This week. Tacoma, Wa.
> 
> Mini goes maxi out of control..
> 
> Minor injuries.


So, generally I list the time to start watching. Didn't manage to do it on this occasion, so yes, you blew a minute waiting for it to happen.

At the one minute mark or so, I still can't for the life of me figure out why he lost it so amazingly. That poor guy on the left lane really had

no idea what was coming. As to the youtube options, it sounds like it's a no go.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Ice ain't so nice


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Pinstripe said:


> I am astounded and baffled at Ford's engineering prowess. That tree is about a foot into the hood of that Town Car and it just keeps going!


I off-roaded an '88 Town Car for 4 days and couldn't kill it. Smashed it into things and bottomed it out 100 times and it never even leaked any fluids. It's like they engineered them for demo derbies, or senior citizens.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jettagli1991 said:


> It's like they engineered them for senior citizens.


:beer:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

GI-JOE said:


> Looks like that guy has no idea what countersteering is.


I don't understand what you mean. Nobody can turn on a motorcycle without countersteering. That's the only way to turn a motorbike. Obviously he knows how to countersteer, he just panicked and went straight on, probably staring at exactly what he wanted to avoid. If he didn't know how to counter steer he wouldn't have made it through the first turn on that off ramp. Or on the highway in the first place.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

kasbah said:


> So, generally I list the time to start watching. Didn't manage to do it on this occasion, so yes, you blew a minute waiting for it to happen.



I didn't, I just skipped ahead to the action







(YouTube also has a preview feature on computers, I just skip ahead until the cars aren't in boring positions ) Seems like a wild panic situation. Or really good road head.


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

kasbah said:


> So, generally I list the time to start watching. Didn't manage to do it on this occasion, so yes, you blew a minute waiting for it to happen.





VDub2625 said:


> *I didn't, I just skipped ahead to the action *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly. To get upset because the video rolls and you have to find the action part seems petty.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Lord... So many dumb axxes...

Gas stations, seems like the place for a lot of people to start mayhem


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Colleyville, Texas.

Upside down and drunk as a skunk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Barefoot_ said:


> Lord... So many dumb axxes...
> 
> Gas stations, seems like the place for a lot of people to start mayhem


Love the guy using the radiator water fill container to douse the flames while the big red fire extinguisher sits on the pole next to the car.


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


> Colleyville, Texas.
> 
> Upside down and drunk as a skunk


Looks like their aim was a little off. The domestic specialist is down the street.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

mike02467 said:


> I don't understand what you mean. Nobody can turn on a motorcycle without countersteering. That's the only way to turn a motorbike. Obviously he knows how to countersteer, he just panicked and went straight on, probably staring at exactly what he wanted to avoid. If he didn't know how to counter steer he wouldn't have made it through the first turn on that off ramp. Or on the highway in the first place.


There's a difference between your body learning how to countersteer when you first learn to ride a bicycle, and your brain knowing that you *must* turn right to lean left. Most people who only ride bicycles, are never taught that countersteering is a real thing. They do it sub-consciously. Some motorcycle riders are taught how to consciously countersteer aggressively, and but many aren't. You can usually tell the difference when the going gets twisty. Within the latter crowd, during stressful situations, sometimes the brain takes over and says "must turn right to avoid object in front of me", when they really need to turn left to lean right, and they pretty much just lock up in this internal conflict. It manifests as what we call "target fixation", as the person rides straight into the obstacle they're trying to avoid the most.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Wacky, yes. Car, no. Forgive me!

http://www.necn.com/news/national-i...g-Cirrus-Hauppauge-Long-Island-371314671.html

Can't embed!


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Love the guy using the radiator water fill container to douse the flames while the big red fire extinguisher sits on the pole next to the car.


You mean the one where you'd have to stand right in the active gasoline fire to get to, only to possibly find out that it's hard mounted and salt/rust corroded into position, unable to even be removed, or have the safety pin pulled to start putting the fire out? I think he made a good call, to be honest.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> You mean the one where you'd have to stand right in the active gasoline fire to get to, only to possibly find out that it's hard mounted and salt/rust corroded into position, unable to even be removed, or have the safety pin pulled to start putting the fire out? I think he made a good call, to be honest.


It was at the front of the car protected by the door. You don't think there is a fire extinguisher on the post of each gas island?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Forest Hills, Queens



> The truck’s driver appeared to lose control after hitting a parked car — the car ended up on the sidewalk, and the truck careened into the bagel shop, witnesses said.
> 
> When the truck finally came to rest, half of it was inside of the busy store — and it was a wonder that no one was killed.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


> Forest Hills, Queens


Just trying to make some work


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Pinstripe said:


> Are security cameras still running 240p resolution or what?


heh... well that was 10 years ago at least. so... no..

Resolution these days has got to be better than that.

Back story... Driver of pickup fell asleep...


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

................and awaaaaay we go!

(runs red light and manages to avoid hitting anyone)


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Daemon42 said:


> There's a difference between your body learning how to countersteer when you first learn to ride a bicycle, and your brain knowing that you *must* turn right to lean left. Most people who only ride bicycles, are never taught that countersteering is a real thing. They do it sub-consciously. Some motorcycle riders are taught how to consciously countersteer aggressively, and but many aren't. You can usually tell the difference when the going gets twisty. Within the latter crowd, during stressful situations, sometimes the brain takes over and says "must turn right to avoid object in front of me", when they really need to turn left to lean right, and they pretty much just lock up in this internal conflict. It manifests as what we call "target fixation", as the person rides straight into the obstacle they're trying to avoid the most.


I think it's a bit ridiculous that the MSF course isn't a requirement in the USA for motorcycle riders. It's a bit insane how many people who are out on bikes have no clue how to ride a 2 wheeled vehicle...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

OK, Pete, I'm coming up on an intersection.

Wall to wall cars stopped with all the brake lights lit ......check.

Red traffic signals all in a row. Three of 'em ......check.

Cars crossing the intersection .....check.

Well, that pretty much settles it then ................Pedal to the metal!

Sarasota, Florida


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Do people even try to drive anymore? :facepalm:


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

0dd_j0b said:


> Do people even try to drive anymore? :facepalm:


From one text message to the next.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Daemon42 said:


> From one text message to the next.


There is a measurable amount of time between texts while driving?
I thought the point of texting while driving was similar to drinking and driving, text as many words as you can before reaching your destination. Just like drinking as many beers as you can before reaching your destination.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

0dd_j0b said:


> Do people even try to drive anymore? :facepalm:


Yes? Or are you under the impression that dumbass drivers are a new concept?


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

last night, Rio de Janeiro

some brand new Audis, now convertible :beer::beer:










http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/...-e-arranca-teto-de-carros-de-luxo-no-rio.html


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Richard Directo said:


> ................and awaaaaay we go!
> 
> (runs red light and manages to avoid hitting anyone)


wow... like a damn nightmare..... having a dumptruck come up to an intersection.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Marcao said:


> last night, Rio de Janeiro
> 
> some brand new Audis, now convertible :beer::beer:
> 
> ...


haha OOPS!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

It'll take a lot more than paving to fix that problem.



> Police say something went wrong with the truck's brakes.
> 
> It rolled down a hill by itself and slammed into the garage at the bottom.
> 
> The driver was not inside the truck when it crashed.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

^Corolla?


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

0dd_j0b said:


> Do people even try to drive anymore? :facepalm:


Short answer:

Not so much


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bora-brazil said:


> ^Corolla?


Certainly not a Prius as the poster of the video said.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

kasbah said:


> Short answer:
> 
> Not so much


Good thing those red light cameras were there to make the intersections safer.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Good thing those red light cameras were there to make the intersections safer.


:laugh::laugh:

I only watched the first few but it looks like #1 is a police chase - that's pretty deliberate light running.


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

Marcao said:


> last night, Rio de Janeiro
> 
> some brand new Audis, now convertible :beer::beer:
> 
> ...












I was about to say not much damage there untli I saw it happened in Brazil. You can probably buy 3x Q5s here with the money you pay for one in Brazil since it is imported.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Powderkeg said:


> Not like the old days when cars had real distinctive looks.


I feel this is a fallacy. Model differentiation is only limited by the era of interest of the onlooker.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Good thing those red light cameras were there to make the intersections safer.


Good thing they were there to capture the wrong-doers. Otherwise it's a lot of he-said-she-said with no witnesses. it may not make it safer per se but it ensures justice. 

Speed cameras, those are another thing entirely


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Good thing they were there to capture the wrong-doers. Otherwise it's a lot of he-said-she-said with no witnesses. it may not make it safer per se but it ensures justice.
> 
> Speed cameras, those are another thing entirely


To be clear, I am not against video cameras at intersections but am absolutely against the red light cameras. Multiple studies indicate they do not make the intersections safer. In fact, some indicate the opposite effect.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Omnilith said:


> I feel this is a fallacy. Model differentiation is only limited by the era of interest of the onlooker.


It is a fallacy. I can tell pretty much any car from 1985-2015 (Great scott!) but all cars from the mid 60s or early 40s look pretty much identical.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> I think the comment "back in the day" was more a reference to late '50's early 60's


You're losing the argument for yourself, because your 60s examples all look VERY similar to the untrained eye. Styling trends, they exist.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> You're losing the argument for yourself, because your 60s examples all look VERY similar to the untrained eye. Styling trends, they exist.


rooflines : sorta similar.

But *identical* looks? Fronts? You gotta be kidding me.

At any rate, sure everyone has their own perspective.

And... back on track






























> Someone left the top door open and when the truck moved, it hit the center support beam between the garage doors: bam. Well at least they know they have one tough as hell fire truck. T
> 
> All of the blame can’t be put on the driver of the truck through; officials say that previous damage to the building is in part the reason for the station’s collapse. Sounds like someone needs to remember to keep that dang door closed when they move the firetruck.


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

kowabonga said:


> rooflines : sorta similar.
> 
> But *identical* looks? Fronts? You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> At any rate, sure everyone has their own perspective.


Honestly, I had thought that he chose those particular cars because of the body style similarities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

anticon84 said:


> Honestly, I had thought that he chose those particular cars because of the body style similarities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That ...is hilarious. He chose those because of the same year (approx)...

interesting look at how we see things.


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

kasbah said:


> Short answer:
> 
> Not so much


Dang... just plowin' on thru the red light bulbs.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

The McDonalds Drive Thru...

Some days it's rough


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Leaves parking brake off.

Takes out a truck which hits the house

Burien, Wa


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

alex_bgnet said:


> I was about to say not much damage there untli I saw it happened in Brazil. You can probably buy 3x Q5s here with the money you pay for one in Brazil since it is imported.


Correct.. Q5 2015 costs around BRL 200.000 here.


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing like a dump truck rolling along and headed your way.

Driver forgot to set the park brake or keep in gear.

Long Island


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Makes me nervous to cross intersections somedays.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I guess in automotive terms this would be called a "sucker punch"

Guy who got hit never saw it coming


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Hand Cannon said:


> I guess in automotive terms this would be called a "sucker punch"
> 
> Guy who got hit never saw it coming


You hear some tire squeal before the car comes into view.
No brake lights before impact.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> You hear some tire squeal before the car comes into view.
> No brake lights before impact.



That sounds added after the fact to me.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Dash cams.... gotta love 'em

(start at 1:15)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mitcompressor said:


>


Reminds me of this.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> Dang... just plowin' on thru the red light bulbs.


You guys realize that 
A. This are promo videos of ATS
B. This specific one is a result of a police pursuit. Note the truck had already front end damage and was followed by a cop car.

Utter BS but it's for "safety" right? Wait, sales!


Edit, the Tucson, AZ, worst of 2015


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Reminds me of this.


hehe, an all time classic. :laugh:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

This is pretty funny.......

heh..


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm super pleased to see cameras everywhere. Helps to establish who is at fault when they blow through red lights and gives a better idea of how many idiots are out there sailing thru intersections (even if they don't hit someone).

Now if your objection is the ticketing, that's a whole 'nother issue. Love this thread for all the crazy crap that gets photographed by surveillance (and dash cam) cameras.

Bring it on!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Oldie but a TCL goldie :laugh:


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

From this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7724394-Tailgater-gets-braked-checked-and-wrecks

I-41 South in Little Chute / Appleton, WI, for anyone interested.


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

2112 said:


> From this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7724394-Tailgater-gets-braked-checked-and-wrecks
> 
> I-41 South in Little Chute / Appleton, WI, for anyone interested.


Should I stop? Should I go? hmmmm It was his fault, screw him.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

2112 said:


> From this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7724394-Tailgater-gets-braked-checked-and-wrecks
> 
> I-41 South in Little Chute / Appleton, WI, for anyone interested.


Ha, thanks for posting. The GIF in that thread was killing me.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

well, that is some crazy ville stunt driving.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

2112 said:


> From this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7724394-Tailgater-gets-braked-checked-and-wrecks
> 
> I-41 South in Little Chute / Appleton, WI, for anyone interested.


LOL:laugh: And damn, not far from me.


----------



## anticon84 (Aug 20, 2013)

2112 said:


> From this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7724394-Tailgater-gets-braked-checked-and-wrecks
> 
> I-41 South in Little Chute / Appleton, WI, for anyone interested.


Cute how he finally got over afterwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

BumpSteer said:


> well, that is some crazy ville stunt driving.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

BumpSteer said:


> well, that is some crazy ville stunt driving.



Everythingturnedoutbetterthanexpected.jpg


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jimmy Russells said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Too much speed.... sails thru red light.... absolute mayhem


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Bodacious said:


> Too much speed.... sails thru red light.... absolute mayhem



It's like he was bowling


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

BumpSteer said:


> well, that is some crazy ville stunt driving.



Clicked for the youtube comments to see if anything humorous was to be found...nothing but wingdings.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Ok, Marty.... hey... I gotta hang up now.....


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

88c900t said:


> LOL:laugh: And damn, not far from me.


I pass by there every day on my way home from work.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

a1veedubber said:


> That sounds added after the fact to me.



Well, yeah. Since traffic cams don't generally record audio.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/canada/...car-crashes-into-burnaby-storefront-1.3487027

# future wife material
Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

All the airheads seem to start the conversation with: "the bad weather caused so many accidents".... like the drivers have no influence here?

Love the camera capture.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Balderdash said:


> All the airheads seem to start the conversation with: "the bad weather caused so many accidents".... like the drivers have no influence here?
> 
> Love the camera capture.


Man he was hauling ass too. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"Whew, that was a close one.. I almost had an accide......"


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> "Whew, that was a close one.. I almost had an accide......"


How did she not see that the road was flooded?


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> How did she not see that the road was flooded?


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

"Medical condition" for bus driver... mayhem ensues


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Cheese and rice that white car was flying.  Before and after he hit the SUV:laugh:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Vehicles on the shoulder. (admittedly they are right on the line and crowding the roadway....but)

Oncoming tall vehicle loses it and wipes out.. Small car gave a wide berth but not enough for tall guy to go completely wide and smack him.

Totally unnecessary crash.

Action starts around 1:05


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> How did she not see that the road was flooded?


Woman in a Saturn, nuff said.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Semi clips the car in left lane

:16 is a good place to start


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> How did she not see that the road was flooded?


What a f*cking airhead. :facepalm: It's terribly poor judgement to try and drive through a semi-flooded highway @ 100 km/h and expect not to hydroplane, but...lets continue on our way through the flooded area that is a ditch. Holy shiet. Please take a bus for the rest of your life.



Rory Calhoun said:


> Vehicles on the shoulder. (admittedly they are right on the line and crowding the roadway....but)
> 
> Oncoming tall vehicle loses it and wipes out.. Small car gave a wide berth but not enough for tall guy to go completely wide and smack him.
> 
> ...


Potentially deadly crash with definite injuries. Casually checks front of her own car first. The f*ck is wrong with some people...
Also, Sprinter van man was most definitely distracted before he jerked his wheel to avoid something that could have been casually steered clear of, had he been paying attention. And the responsible driver pays the price once more.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Man he was hauling ass too. :facepalm:


Love how he never hit the brakes even as he was sliding backwards toward the camera crew.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> How did she not see that the road was flooded?


Insurance payout. You can bet your ass if I was still stuck in a mid-90s Saturn I would drive it into flood waters intentionally.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GoHomePossum said:


> Insurance payout. You can bet your ass if I was still stuck in a mid-90s Saturn I would drive it into flood waters intentionally.


You mean mid-2000s Saturn?


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You mean mid-2000s Saturn?


Is there a difference? :laugh:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Hoo boy.

Red light runners.

start at :25


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Balderdash said:


> All the airheads seem to start the conversation with: "the bad weather caused so many accidents".... like the drivers have no influence here?
> 
> Love the camera capture.


He really lost control of that vehicle. Lucky....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Wow, that truck has some impressive dynamic abilities.


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

Pinstripe said:


> Wow, that truck has some impressive dynamic abilities.


Driver even flashes the lights right in the midst of evasive maneuvers? 

How do you manage that?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

The guy who is scrambling on the ground is probably wondering about his own "dynamic abilities" and trying to figure out which 
line the truck beast is going to follow


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Barefoot_ said:


> Dash cams.... gotta love 'em
> 
> (start at 1:15)


nightmare stuff is this..


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Ho
Lee
Fuk


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Ho
> Lee
> Fuk


Originally scrolled past this thinking it would be a rather mundane accident video. Your comment made me think otherwise, and now I'll also say "Ho Lee Fuk!" Watch the speeding car come into the top of the frame; they're carrying some serious speed.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

start at :30


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> start at :30


just a good ol boys, never meanin no harm


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> just a good ol boys, never meanin no harm


:thumbup: Dang, Beat me to it.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

If a car falls and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

funnee84bunny said:


> If a car falls and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


Damn that's crazy. How the hell...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry if this is a repost, I don't remember seeing it before


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Good place to land.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

DT EXP said:


> Sorry if this is a repost, I don't remember seeing it before


Yup, was posted a few pages back. Funny thing is that most of the locals will know that spot, right before Islip Saddle on the 2 before the tunnels.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Is a Clubman considered a SUV?

_A Mini Cooper SUV struck a Mercedes station wagon as it was pulling out of a space on the 600 block of Davis Street, then flipped over on its side in an accident Monday evening.

Police cited the driver of the Mercedes, a 90 year-old Evanston woman, for failure to yield the right-of-way, according to Perry Polinksi, the Evanston Police Department's communications coordinator._


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Was that a Q5?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Was that a Q5?


Here's the link, might be behind paywall. Says Mini SUV and a Mercedes wagon.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...vr-davis-accident-tl-0317-20160314-story.html


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bodacious said:


>


holy crap!


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

DT EXP said:


> Sorry if this is a repost, I don't remember seeing it before


I don't get it, how horrible of a drive can you be to make THAT happen? :screwy:


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Bodacious said:


>


Isn't that just a ****ty situation to be in


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Some unconfirmed reports that the driver of the car was Alex Wilright a 2012 Olympics hopeful, and that he suffered a diabetic seizure.


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

jettagli1991 said:


> Good place to land.


Came here for this.

baltimore.cbslocal.com/2016/03/15/car-flips-lands-on-another-vehicle-in-overnight-accident-in-baltimore/


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Bodacious said:


>


but boss, the work order says right here, try back door.:laugh:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Bodacious said:


>





funnee84bunny said:


> but boss, the work order says right here, try back door.:laugh:


Where else would a septic delivery come from? 

although he is going the wrong direction, should be driving out of the back door. :thumbdown:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Fast track to get a hotel room












> This van driver and his passengers had a flipping lucky escape when their vehicle was catapulted through the air - before wedging itself against a HOTEL. Amazingly the man and two boys were able to scramble free of their stricken motor, which landed nose-down in a grass bank with its wheels balanced precariously against the building. Nobody was hurt in Saturday's accident, that happened as the driver swerved to avoid a car on the busy A3075 near Newquay, Cornwall. Simon Hill, owner of the White House Inn, said that luckily no guests where the other side of the wall where the white van struck.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


>


My brain went:

Job... Job.... Job.... Job... Job... Job..... No Job.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

> The 16th Century arch, which sits in the grounds of the palace, was all that remained of the approach to the former Augustinian abbey at Scone.
> It was destroyed in September 2010 when a contractor crashed into it.


Rebuilt recently


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Powderkeg said:


> Rebuilt recently


Rebuild cost ? Should start a guess the damage thread on and the arch in off-topic 😉
I'm going to say £100000

Did the driver re- ruin them ?





Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Done


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Street sweeper.... things kinda got outta hand


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Bus wheel falling off, one pedestrian injured


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Oy...


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> Oy...


oof....


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Powderkeg said:


> Rebuilt recently


Job security


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Powderkeg said:


> Rebuilt recently


I hope they got that truck out of there before they rebuilt it.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow... up on two wheels... spillage as you rumble....... fire.

Start at :25


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Massive Attack said:


> Wow... up on two wheels... spillage as you rumble....... fire.
> 
> Start at :25


Spectacular.

All within the close confines of a tunnel.

Yikes!~


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


Whoah


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not pulling over on the shoulder.


yikes


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

http://www.kptv.com/story/24391121/albany-logging-truck-crash



> ALBANY, OR (KPTV) -
> Steve Frolander's late father always told him to make sure everything was turned off.
> 
> MORE
> ...


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

:20


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


I can't belive no one has commented. I'm 95% sure the people in that blue car died. That car is flat!


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Forum glitch. Double post. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wolfslash16 said:


> I can't belive no one has commented. I'm 95% sure the people in that blue car died. That car is flat!



Four injured, one seriously. 



> Four people were injured, one seriously, after strong winds brought down a massive billboard in Metepec, State of México yesterday, landing on two vehicles on the Toluca-Tenango highway.
> 
> It was one of many incidents provoked by what Civil Protection officials described as severe and atypical weather conditions in at least 25 states, including extremely gusty winds, heavy rain, flooding and overflowing rivers.
> 
> ...


Ironically, the sign had an advertisement for Pizza Hut on it.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Turn the sound down


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

..... INCOMING!!!


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Wha?

Really



> The tractor driver suffered non-life-threatening injuries except for hand fractures and soft tissue injuries


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>




stackin' 'em up.


wow

Pretty stupid driving right there


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

BumpSteer said:


> Turn the sound down


Hope Darwin took this guy out of the pool before he kills someone from neglect.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

GoHomePossum said:


> Insurance payout. You can bet your ass if I was still stuck in a mid-90s Saturn I would drive it into flood waters intentionally.


Few pages back, but who would have full coverage on a saturn? I am pretty sure full coverage premium increase could buy the car back in less than a year.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Man, that trailer hitch is HUGE!



> The Minnesota State Patrol is reminding drivers to pay attention after a trailer hitch came off a truck, bounced over another vehicle and crashed into a man’s windshield.
> The incident happened on Highway 12, about 35 miles west of Minneapolis near Montrose, the State Patrol said on Facebook Monday.
> The driver of the truck did not stop, but officials say no one was injured.


Back in September 28, 2015


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

audifans said:


> Man, that trailer hitch is HUGE!
> 
> 
> 
> Back in September 28, 2015


Ughhh


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Judging from the rust, I can confirm this is Minnesota. Source: Many hours wrenching on rusty cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


How are those tinted taillights working out for you now? :laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> How are those tinted taillights working out for you now? :laugh:


I've seen this almost happen on cruises to car shows, and GTGs. Jackass driving usually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Some things go in thru the windshield. Some things go out.

Minor injuries

(cited for not wearing a seat belt... red light runner in a pickup cited for failure to yield)


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Mechanic knocks the park brake off


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

That bus crash is pretty wacky - hit by Sanford in the Junk Truck? And what gets hung up around his feet? I've never driven a bus before.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Not necessarily wacky but I've never seen so many camera angles on a crash before


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

JitteryJoe said:


> Not necessarily wacky but I've never seen so many camera angles on a crash before


The facial expressions. Hilarious

Crazy stuff


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

well that's 5 less idiots you have to worry about rear ending you at H2oi:laugh:


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

> Couple survives after car crushed by lumber that fell of truck on I-70 near Georgetown
> Lumber truck shoves car against guard rail





> I heard dragging and scraping, then saw a cloud of dust moving down the highway," said Gorman, who lives about 50 feet from Interstate 70 near Georgetown.
> 
> He rushed to the scene and saw that lumber from a tractor- trailer had crushed a car occupied by a man and a woman.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Richard Directo said:


>





> "I told Julie, 'the truck's in trouble," Albert Watkins said. "And a few seconds later I said, "We're in trouble."


Should have used those seconds to initiate evasive maneuvers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> Should have used those seconds to initiate evasive maneuvers.


Truck driver knew the car was a rental. No care.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Somebody said "lower it".... and that was the end of that.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL @ that white van that tapped the trailer after it came to a stop. How could you NOT stop before a truck carrying a steamroller?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Lets make another thread on this video and watch TLC find a way to blame the other drivers for this crash.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


This reminds me....again... about not driving next to big rigs. When things get squirrly... it gets massively catastrophic. Lucky though...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Im surprised at how straight that truck stayed, considering


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> LOL @ that white van that tapped the trailer after it came to a stop. How could you NOT stop before a truck carrying a steamroller?


Modern trucks brakes pretty well :thumbup:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cool...

now..... ummm... loaded weights and stopping distances...? (goes off to look up how many feet to stop fully loaded semi at 60 mph)


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I always did like the ol' stylish iron gettin' hung up on something special


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

audifans said:


> Very cool...
> 
> now..... ummm... loaded weights and stopping distances...? (goes off to look up how many feet to stop fully loaded semi at 60 mph)


check video above from 3:34


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> LOL @ that white van that tapped the trailer after it came to a stop. How could you NOT stop before a truck carrying a steamroller?


That "van" was a chassis cab truck carrying a cement mixer with a trailer of construction equipment. :laugh:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Crunchin' and munchin'


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

^ I wouldn't say he avoided the accident.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ^ I wouldn't say he avoided the accident.


heh oh man


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

"additional driver distraction"










San Jose, CA, one year ago




> Three drivers suffered minor injuries Tuesday morning in a Highway 680 crash that left a car impaled with a massive wooden beam, authorities said.
> 
> CHP officer Ken Foster said the accident took place around 10 a.m. on Highway 680 south of Highway 237.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

better turn the sound down


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Over speed

Under attention


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Hauling cars and hydroplaning

Seminole, Florida


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

That guy's pretty lucky he landed back end first


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

This garage thing seems to happen a lot... The Wright brothers would be proud.

This was from a few years ago here in Memphis:











> There were tense moments on the University of Memphis Campus when a truck burst through the wall of the parking garage and fell five stories.
> 
> The driver was trapped in the vehicle, but was removed and transported to the MED in *critical condition*.
> 
> ...


http://www.wmcactionnews5.com/story/6018222/car-drives-off-parking-garage-roof-at-uofm


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Talk about insane.

Pacific NW

Yesterday.

Someone drives an SUV thru an alley so fast that they wipe out on a bucket truck. 3 dead in the vehicle.










http://q13fox.com/2016/03/23/two-dead-two-badly-hurt-after-suv-crashes-into-utility-truck-carrying-worker-in-bucket-in-downtown-tacoma/


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Bazooka said:


> Talk about insane.
> 
> Pacific NW
> 
> ...


I know! So WACKY! :facepalm:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Seagoville, Tx

Blows a tire, spills a load

minor injuries


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

Bazooka said:


> Talk about insane.
> 
> Pacific NW
> 
> ...


I bet that was a wild ride for the guy in the bucket.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

gas said:


> I bet that was a wild ride for the guy in the bucket.


yep... bet that guy was glad to be on terra firma after that incident.

Crazy to have someone flying thru an alleyway.


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Kids doing burn outs in a parking lot…



Link to story. 
http://www.cdispatch.com/news/article.asp?aid=49073&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> Seagoville, Tx
> 
> *Blows a tire, spills a load*
> 
> minor injuries


golf clap.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

http://abc11.com/news/dump-truck-plows-into-home-near-angier/1191878/


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Remember the lady who fell four floors in her Q5 at a parking garage? They got footage of it happening.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/video/scary-surveillance-video-shows-car-142959797.html


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

GoHomeBroke said:


> Remember the lady who fell four floors in her Q5 at a parking garage? They got footage of it happening.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/video/scary-surveillance-video-shows-car-142959797.html


FYI - this was posted a page or two back.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

You'reDrunk said:


> FYI - this was posted a page or two back.


Oh. Well ****. 

An attempt was made.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

well, that just makes plenty of sense.

Driving down the road with something so tall a good stiff wind would probably blow the whole thing over

Say, let's try driving under a bridge!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Human5 said:


> Kids doing burn outs in a parking lot…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? Says it was hit by a Toyota and flipped.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

gti_matt said:


> Huh? Says it was hit by a Toyota and flipped.


Was going by what a friend who works across the street from that K-mart was saying on Facebook. Probably not the best information to go by and probably should have read the news report more than just skimming over it. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

kowabonga said:


>


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

Man... that job has more adrenaline than I need.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Soooooo dumb!!!


:45


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

train seemed to stop pretty fast considereing it was going almost 50pmh


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^
Damn, the impact alone slowed the train by 9MPH!


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Smacked and Whacked...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks like they were lucky the truck landed on the barrier.



> Taiwan. One person got trapped in the car. 5 people had non-life-threatening injuries and were sent to the hospital.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Gol damn trucks!

:25


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

TopDown_ said:


> Gol damn trucks!
> 
> :25


Any *nobody* stops. Ho hum, just another semi on top of a couple cars. 
Even the camera car moved a little like they were thinking about just driving on around.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

well, there were a couple folks at the end who ran up.

But what a scene.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Driver is in a hurry..... to get to hell



:25


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Barefoot_ said:


> Driver is in a hurry..... to get to hell
> 
> 
> 
> :25




wow .... 

If people would just calculate how much time they gain by pulling a life ending stunt like that ..... maybe get where you are going like 30 seconds sooner ?  .... or not ever getting there?


----------



## LT1M21Vette (Nov 25, 2015)

Barefoot_ said:


> Driver is in a hurry..... to get to hell
> 
> 
> 
> :25


He takes his sweet time to pass, does not look impatient to me...


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, he certainly didn't wait for the right time to pull out.

Driver was in a hurry to get somewhere.... car couldn't deliver.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Driver walks away
'


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Wild Ride with multi-cam visuals.

(dang, we still don't have seat belts in buses???) Somebody could get hurt.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Bodacious said:


> Wild Ride with multi-cam visuals.
> 
> (dang, we still don't have seat belts in buses???) Somebody could get hurt.


Only California, Florida, Louisiana, New Jersey, New York, and Texas have laws requiring seat belts in school buses. 12 other states have had bills fail. Bus companies fight the extra expense of the belts that never get used. There are about 6 deaths annually in school bus accidents versus 2,000 children killed every year in auto accidents. There's somebody out there that has crunched the numbers and decided that 6 deaths isn't worth the bother. YMMV.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting take on it.

Forget about 6 killed.

Seat belts are more than just preventing fatalities.

How about all the BNS.... Bent Neck Syndrome and FBI...... Face Bashed Injuries from all that flying around inside that tin can when unrestrained. 
Seems everyone was exhibiting crazy flopping around with damage to their persons.

I don't get arguing about seat belts based on who got their life ended.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Take note that the driver is still there...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Takes talent to do that stunt


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

surefooted said:


> Take note that the driver is still there...


That is properly wacky. Usually when we see a car hanging like that, it has run up one of the guy-wires, but somehow they managed to jam themselves under one instead. 
Anyone got a link to the story behind this pic?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

https://twitter.com/MarandaFaris/status/713610109696389121/video/1

A shot of the scene (above)

crazy stuff



> The official cause of the crash is that she drove off the road, down a fence, and up the guy-wires, where one wire wrapped around a tire.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Getting her out of the car


http://www.wbbjtv.com/2016/03/26/updatewoman-rescued-from-car-dangling-on-pole/
https://twitter.com/MarandaFaris/status/713612862812323840/video/1

another shot of the rescue.



> eyewitnesses said once the car was removed from the pole several bottles appearing to be alcohol fell out.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I wonder if after wrapping around the front right tire/hub, it actually winched itself up the wire.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> Turn the volume wayyy down
> 
> Trains.... they only have one thing to do.... and it's follow a track... wow
> 
> ...


Only one thing to do? Are you kidding me? I'm not a railroad engineer/conductor but thats a pretty ignorant statement to make. Plus that video is pretty old, and its not even car related. :screwy:

There is plenty of math that needs to be done on the fly when operating a train - stopping distance, weight, terrain, gradient, rail adhesion, drawbar/knuckle forces, amperage, signal, safety etc. In the video shown, the oncoming train blew threw a red signal (or did not stop in time for one), so even in its most basic form, just "following" a track would not have been enough to prevent this accident. There's crew, dispatch, vandalism, mechanical, weather factors that all contribute to rail accidents like that.

Its like the media always portraying the railroads at fault for cars/pedestrians crossing grade crossings or trespassing on the tracks and getting hit. Easy, dont trespass, or go around grade crossing gates when they are down. If they are no gates/lights, then stop and look both ways before proceeding. Just like the dump truck video in the last page, I'm sure someone blamed the railroad for not stopping earlier instead of blaming the truck driver ignoring his surroundings.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

SpecificationR said:


> Are you kidding me? Plus that *video* is pretty old, and* its not even car related.* :screwy:


Video and not car related. That is all we really needed. 

This thread has turned from *pictures of odd car wrecks* to find and post whatever accident video you can find on youtube. As if searching youtube is that hard. :screwy:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I always like the ones that wanna come up on the porch to say hi.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Balderdash said:


> I always like the ones that wanna come up on the porch to say hi.


Yep, that was up in Everett, yesterday. Stolen vehicle had a good time getting to the doorbell.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Daemon42 said:


> I wonder if after wrapping around the front right tire/hub, it actually winched itself up the wire.


I was thinking the same thing..... she really got up there.....

Looks like she was standing during the bucket rescue.... probably drunk as a skunk though


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Wheelstand said:


> Yep, that was up in Everett, yesterday. Stolen vehicle had a good time getting to the doorbell.


How whacked out of your mind to steal a truck and then drive crazy like this?



> The owner told KOMO News he had just stepped out of the truck and left the keys inside when he saw the thief jump in the truck and drive off.
> 
> The owner and a friend jumped in another car and took off after the thief, calling 911 along the way. The chase went onto I-5, and then the thief exited the freeway.
> 
> ...


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

> The owner said the truck has been in his family for generations.


Couldn't have been that important if the owner left the keys in it and walked away. 

I see this all the time. The other night there was a woman at the grocery store at midnight loading groceries into the cargo area of a CRV with it running. It was backed into the spot with the driver door open so anyone could have walked up, gotten in, and driven straight out of the spot and she wouldn't have been able to do anything about it.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

It's a weird phenomenon; as if it's some kind of combination of laziness and disbelief / misplaced trust in humanity. 

I know someone who had is keys stolen from his coat, which was hanging on the back of his chair, while eating at a resto. I think his pocket was open slightly. The thief snagged the keys on his way out, and stole this guy's car. He didn't even realize until dinner was over and he couldn't find either his keys nor his car.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Florida Man is at it again. 
Map


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> Florida Man is at it again.
> Map


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

http://g1.globo.com/sp/campinas-reg...-poste-e-se-partindo-ao-meio-em-campinas.html

São Paulo, last friday night.

Driver did not die.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

TaaT said:


>





McBanagon said:


> Florida Man is at it again.
> Map


This is totally worthy of the "doing it wrong" thread


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Marcao said:


> http://g1.globo.com/sp/campinas-reg...-poste-e-se-partindo-ao-meio-em-campinas.html
> 
> São Paulo, last friday night.
> 
> *Driver did not die*.



WOW! 

Alcohol or Angels. One or the other saved him from a dirt nap.

ID the car:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


>


I can't help but notice the fact that the truck looks like it belongs with the house. The colors and overall patina seem to match quite remarkably.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Florida Man is at it again.
> Map


McBanagon.... this is totally hilarious. Looks like the path of a squirrel trying to get across the road.

I love this~!


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Southern Jetta said:


> WOW!
> 
> Alcohol or Angels. One or the other saved him from a dirt nap.
> 
> ID the car:


Honda City


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Camaro??


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

saron81 said:


> Camaro??


It's definitely a small block Chevy... doesn't look like the fenders of a Corvette so I'd also guess Camaro.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

cramerica said:


> I can't help but notice the fact that the truck looks like it belongs with the house. The colors and overall patina seem to match quite remarkably.


heh... you are absolutely right. I knew there was something about that color combo. Good Eye!


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

veedubman72 said:


> This is totally worthy of the "doing it wrong" thread


Where's the wrong? The brakes failed and he managed to damage nothing but a fence.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

TurboTrucka said:


> Where's the wrong? The brakes failed and he managed to damage nothing but a fence.


I couldn't hear the audio or anything about brake failure. It just looked like he missed the turn and decided to take a different path than the race course.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

cramerica said:


> I can't help but notice the fact that the truck looks like it belongs with the house. The colors and overall patina seem to match quite remarkably.


As someone who has spent some time there on various courses (the conference rooms must be cheap there) I have to agree with you.

Evergreen Way is much like King George Blvd in Surrey BC:laugh:


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

veedubman72 said:


> I couldn't hear the audio or anything about brake failure. It just looked like he missed the turn and decided to take a different path than the race course.


Sure. He slammed through a chain link fence, drove over two curbs, and narrowly missed a truck because he wanted to race elsewhere. Makes total sense.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Omnilith said:


> Sure. He slammed through a chain link fence, drove over two curbs, and narrowly missed a truck because he wanted to race elsewhere. Makes total sense.


Good job! you feel superior now? :beer: :wave:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

> A middle-aged woman at the wheel of an SUV crashed into three cars and flipped her vehicle upside-down Tuesday morning on a quiet, one-way street in Toronto.
> 
> “You’d never believe that happened,” said Anie Ho, who was sitting in her front room when she heard the crash on Burnfield Avenue near Christie and Dupont Streets in the city’s west end.
> 
> ...





> The driver was attempting to park in the laneway beside her house, but instead drove through a bush and onto the front lawn, destroying a decorative pond. She put the vehicle in reverse and it sped out of the driveway, clipping the car parked at a neighbour’s house across the street. It continued on, curving sharply back towards the driver’s house before flipping between two parked cars, both of which were damaged.
> 
> *The driver’s son said it was a transmission issue.*
> 
> “It’s the gear-shifter or something,” said the man, who would not give his or his mother’s name. “Something locked and it didn’t drive properly. The car was basically out of control.”


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

GoHomeBroke said:


> Remember the lady who fell four floors in her Q5 at a parking garage? They got footage of it happening.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/video/scary-surveillance-video-shows-car-142959797.html


I love the article "The car went forward"

Naah, I am pretty sure she smashed the pedal, ha!


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

> laneway


Is that Canadian for alley?


----------



## Terandyne (Dec 28, 2010)

She's outta her mind and drivin' like a bat outta hell








> Surveillance footage shows the white SUV run a set of lights before clipping a fire hydrant and slamming into the building in Kansas City, Missouri shortly after 10am local time.
> 
> Then, one corner of the structure collapses, burying the SUV in a pile of bricks.
> 
> ...


The car was reported as stolen and was running stoplights at 80mph


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Is that Robocop?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Is that 2014?


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

yup... nov 20 2014

It's amazing she didn't get hurt all that much.

The building, on the other hand, looks to be toast. No commentary on the guy's car collection.

Old Ford Dealership


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

rabbitmoon said:


> Is that Robocop?


I think i see robocop, a man with ill fitting jeans and a member of duck dynasty...all brought to you by Pepsi !


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> Police said they don't normally chase stolen cars, but this was a special situation. They said the officer was concerned that the speeding car was going to hit someone or something.


Well... I think she hit the jackpot.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

start at :55 and turn the sound down
















I always wondered how likely it was for a semi to burst into flame, since Diesel is rather low volatility.

Wonder what got the flames going here.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

DUI in Nevada.

She apparently needed to get into the Mine Shaft for another drink.

She wound up giving the shaft to 4 cars while driving down the street.


> The allegedly intoxicated driver veered off the road and crashed into an Audi parked in front of the Mine Shaft, a local bar.
> 
> Nevada City Police and local fire units responded to the scene and found Sisley’s vehicle partially on top of the Audi.





> According to Sgt. Paul Rohde, Sisley drove up on top of the parked car and due to the momentum, caused the Audi to collide into the car parked in front of it and created a domino effect that damaged a total of four parked cars in the vicinity.
> 
> “She said she was distracted, but she didn’t elaborate,” Rohde added.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Moving the Mucri thread here. DOesn't need it's own thread

The passenger isn't censored here because he is alive. Currently in a coma at the hospital













> (google translate)
> "One person died and a second is in a coma after a terrible accident with an elite sports car Lamborghini Murcielago in Moscow. The car, which belongs to a well-known fighter of mixed martial Yandiev Adam, took a ride employees dealership where the car passed maintenance. At high speeds, they rammed the pole, then Lamborghini worth about 16 million rubles. It turned into a pile of twisted metal.
> the accident occurred on Friday night at the Warsaw highway in Moscow, in the area "South" metro station. Machine brown with Boroda inscription on the body at high speed rammed mast street lighting and turned into a heap of iron per second. The car was completely crushed the front part of the terrible impact the Italian supercar is almost falling apart.
> Lamborghini belonged to the famous Ingush fighter of mixed martial arts (MMA) Adam Yandiev nicknamed Beard, in a car accident when he was not there."


The video in this link is uncensored. Watch only if you're not squeamish. It's not at all gory, but a deceased man is clearly seen.
https://www.facebook.com/rawleak/videos/753000351502367/?fref=nf


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Well, part of him is.


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

Lamppost 1 Lambo 0.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I got a new VW, he said. Lower it, they said. 
http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volkswagen-news/volkswagen-rammed-off-second-story-parking-spot/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mods, lock up the thread. We are done here. 

http://www.wbbjtv.com/2016/03/28/police-report-explains-how-car-got-stuck-on-utility-pole/











> GIBSON COUNTY, Tenn. — An unofficial traffic crash report from the Medina Police Department lays out the explanation of how a car became stuck on a utility pole, hanging eight feet in the air late Friday night with the driver still inside.
> 
> A photo on the WBBJ Facebook page of the car dangling from the utility pole with the driver still inside went viral, with thousands of people simply asking “How?”
> 
> ...


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Mods, lock up the thread.


im impressed man, this is probably the 1st time i've seen you riggity rozap somethin. :beer::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> im impressed man, this is probably the 1st time i've seen you riggity rozap somethin. :beer::thumbup::laugh:


Link or it didn't happen.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Link or it didn't happen.


2 pages ago.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> 2 pages ago.


I just found it too. Ooops.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> I just found it too. Ooops.


your hilarity has to be worth a few dozen credits for rozaps... :thumbup:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

so.... I'm constantly seeing cars that are parked get creamed on a street right parallel to mine.

Absolutely nuts.

This is similar to what I encounter every other day.

(and no locking anything here, please)


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

rabbitmoon said:


> Is that Robocop?


No one has answered. I guess we're all just ignoring our new robot masters.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> No one has answered. I guess we're all just ignoring our new robot masters.


If we ignore them then they don't really exist, right?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Bazooka said:


> DUI in Nevada.
> 
> She apparently needed to get into the Mine Shaft for another drink.
> 
> She wound up giving the shaft to 4 cars while driving down the street.



and of course, she has a three year old in the back seat while she's out drinking and driving


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

couple of weeks ago at Daytona. Drunk woman decides it's time to do some laps in the infield





















> A drunk Florida woman crashed through the infield of the Daytona International Speedway early Saturday morning, hitting six cars and injuring four people.
> Police officers say 43-year-old Abbie Kinney failed her sobriety tests after the incident.
> According to Fox35, Kinney admitted to drinking three beers prior to getting behind the wheel.
> A man who said he was lightly injured in the crash felt he was 'lucky to be alive.'





> DAYTONA BEACH — A Cocoa Beach woman smashed through the infield of the Daytona International Speedway early Saturday morning, injuring four people and damaging six vehicles, according to the Daytona Beach Police Department.
> 
> Police said that they could smell alcohol on Abbie Kinney, 43, who blew twice the legal limit.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

At least she was wearing her seatbelt.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

> Kinney admitted to drinking three beers ... she blew a 0.179,



Whaaa?


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Karma strikes again.












> carjacker lost control of a stolen car and crashed into an oncoming semi-trailer in Queensland, just moments after he is accused of stealing the vehicle from a woman at knifepoint.
> 
> The footage shows the exact moment of impact, where the two vehicles both travelling at high speed on a busy road collide with significant force.
> 
> The chaos was all caught on a nearby security camera.


https://au.news.yahoo.com/a/3062878...wielding-carjacker-crashes-into-semi-trailer/


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Oof, the lambo video was brutal.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> Whaaa?


Must have been 3 beers in 6 minutes while sitting in the car.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Massive Attack said:


> Karma strikes again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be wrong, but i _believe_ Queensland is referred to as the "Sunshine State". So i guess it is Australia's Florida?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Terandyne said:


> She's outta her mind and drivin' like a bat outta hell


At least the e21 survived!


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ooops. Porsche Centrum Amsterdam.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Parking that close to the canal is Risky Business.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Parking that close to the canal is Risky Business.


Groan....


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

When I was in my late teens, I always parked manual transmission cars in 1st gear because the parking brakes on my cars didn't work. After driving my younger brother's Escort GT, I did the same but my brother did not know that (his parking brake worked). He put the clutch in and started the car without checking to see if the car was in neutral. When he let the clutch out, it jumped a small curb and went into a ditch. Luckily, no damage.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> Groan....


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

freedomgli said:


> Ooops. Porsche Centrum Amsterdam.


I want to know how that happened.
Did the accelerator pedal get stuck? Is it secretly a Toyota?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Wait for it opcorn:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

opcorn:


Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Wait for it


LOL, did the Suburban take off?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> opcorn:
> LOL, did the Suburban take off?


I dunno. But it sure looks like it :laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Would you not run from this?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Cop wipes out a dollar store.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Wait for it opcorn:


Damn ....

And from that video, I have now learned about Slab Swangin'

... wait for the very end


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

evosky said:


> Damn ....
> 
> And from that video, I have now learned about Slab Swangin'
> 
> ... wait for the very end


Run that idiot cameraman's fingerprint. Geeze.... I'm always amazed at how willing people are to just
tear up their cars, curbs, crosswalks and city signage.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Wow... how hard do you have to hit something to break a steel wheel like that.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Buckaroo banzai said:


> couple of weeks ago at Daytona. Drunk woman decides it's time to do some laps in the infield





McBanagon said:


> At least she was wearing her seatbelt.


Heh... Seatbelt hickey


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Saw this on my lunchtime drive. The road here is very narrow and twisty, most likely moved to avoid someone in the opposing lane and did not realize the ground would be so giving. Either way a funny site.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

evosky said:


> I want to know how that happened.
> Did the accelerator pedal get stuck? Is it secretly a Toyota?


no it's FCA don't you remember when all the crapslers were just poping them self out of park?


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

omoderncultureo said:


>


looks like a medical episode of some sort.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

You'reDrunk said:


> looks like a medical episode of some sort.


I am going with texting and mixing up the gas and brake.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

You'reDrunk said:


> looks like a medical episode of some sort.


Just a case of wrong pedal. From youtube...



youtube said:


> Driver of the Ford Explorer plows through 7 cars without letting off the gas on 295N, Baltimore-Washington Parkway, ramming roughly 3-4 cars off the road and nearly flipping one vehicle. The driver claims "her brakes failed" and appears to hit the gas pedal by accident. No one seriously hurt.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Just a case of wrong pedal.


Looking away not paying attention, then panic at the last minute and throw both feet down. I can see that.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Looking away not paying attention, then panic at the last minute and throw both feet down. I can see that.


:facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> :facepalm:


Depressing, isn't it?


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Not only did the driver walk away.... he ran away.

Multiple hit and run.






























> Between his car hitting someone, hitting another, and then again hitting the roadside railing, he didn’t slow down at all, and there isn’t any evidence of braking on the road to be seen.”
> 
> After hitting people the second time, the vehicle directly hit the railing by the side of the road, with the railing piercing through the body of the car, the front of the car completely damaged, beyond recognition












http://www.chinasmack.com/2014/pictures/family-killed-by-suv-in-multiple-hit-and-run-driver-missing.html


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

It's a Tiguan, it's not beyond recognition.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

"the *front* of the car completely damaged, beyond recognition"


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeep Flips Off Bridge Lands in Tree in Alabama



6ABC said:


> A Jeep flipped from a bridge in Alabama and got stuck upside down in a tree.
> 
> The 50-year-old driver was rescued from the riverbank, but later died at the hospital.
> 
> ...












Couldn't embed the video but it shows the Jeep ultimately tumbling to the riverbank below. RIP to the very unfortunate driver.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

audifans said:


> and of course, she has a three year old in the back seat while she's out drinking and driving


That Escaladed quickly!

:facepalm:


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Jeep Flips Off Bridge Lands in Tree in Alabama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, apparently cars flipping off bridges isn't all that uncommon, we had one a week ago. River current was so strong it took them a couple days to fish the car out :screwy:

http://www.fox19.com/clip/12320290/coroner-identifies-man-in-car-that-fell-off-bridge


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

JitteryJoe said:


> That Escaladed quickly!
> 
> :facepalm:


Lol


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Jeep Flips Off Bridge Lands in Tree in Alabama


wow... father of 5..... looks like he got knocked off the bridge.



> Police say they are still looking for the driver whose red truck was stalled in the left lane of Oglethorpe Bridge’s westbound side. Witnesses say a white Jeep that swerved to avoid the truck swiped a green Jeep and caused it to fall over the edge of the bridge.














> A Columbus police report says the Jeep was sent over the edge of the westbound side of the bridge after another driver swerved into its lane and hit its tail end.
> 
> The police report says a 26-year-old man was traveling in a white Jeep in the left hand lane of 4th street crossing the Oglethorpe Bridge into Phenix City. Witness statements say a red truck was stalled in the left hand lane and the driver was on the road waving his arms to direct traffic away from his stopped car.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

He fell out of the Jeep because he wasn't wearing his seat belt, but I wonder, since the Jeep was teetering on the edge before falling over...maybe he had unbuckled to try to get out but couldn't exit the vehicle before in fell over the edge.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

GoHomePossum said:


> He fell out of the Jeep because he wasn't wearing his seat belt, but I wonder, since the Jeep was teetering on the edge before falling over...maybe he had unbuckled to try to get out but couldn't exit the vehicle before in fell over the edge.


I thought the same thing.

Also a bummer seeing him in uniform - looks to have a combat infantry badge and ends up losing his life in a freak accident like this.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

That's a really low bridge railing, especially with the adjacent sidewalk.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/G...bb7b7e3:0x6370c87404fd9851!6m1!1e1?shorturl=1

EDIT: Why the heck is the shortened Google URL Blocked?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

> The report says Morgan’s truck only had a lap seat belt.




I wonder if he was wearing it and how tightly it would hold if loosely fastened if you go upside down


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> That's a really low bridge railing, especially with the adjacent sidewalk.


indeed


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> EDIT: Why the heck is the shortened Google URL Blocked?


Because the https: //goo(dot)gl was commonly used by spammers to hide links behind.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Also a bummer seeing him in uniform - looks to have a combat infantry badge and ends up losing his life in a freak accident like this.


yep



> Morgan was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 47th Infantry Regiment which is part of the 194th Armored Brigade on post. Command Sgt. Maj. Lawrence Andrews, of 194th Armored Brigade, described Morgan as a person everyone wanted as a friend. He will be remembered as a man who truly cared about people and one who never met a stranger.
> 
> “He was a good friend and an amazingly capable leader who will be sorely missed,” Andrews said. “He truly cared about soldiers.”
> 
> ...


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

A real shame.



Blunderbuss said:


> I wonder if he was wearing it and how tightly it would hold if loosely fastened if you go upside down


From experience, they hold you fairly well. You wouldn't fall out if your seatbelt is on.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Visibility gets poor and things happen in a hurry

California... Monday this week











> According to CHP incident logs, at least, 15 vehicles and a semi were involved in a crash when a dust storm reduced visibility to brown out conditions.


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Visibility gets poor and things happen in a hurry
> 
> California... Monday this week


My childish side is dying at 'Brown out conditions'


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

sicksappeal said:


> My childish side is dying at 'Brown out conditions'


My first thought as well :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


heh....


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Bicyclists count their blessings and get a lucky day


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ a lot of Skoda love in that one


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Santos @ São Paulo - Brazil










http://g1.globo.com/sp/santos-regia...-do-mar-apos-acidente-na-balsa-de-santos.html

it was on a ferry...


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

sicksappeal said:


> My childish side is dying at 'Brown out conditions'





PlatinumGLS said:


> My first thought as well :laugh:


been a while since i looked in on this thread and this is what i come back to find...yes i am dying as well lol:laugh:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Just thought I'd drop in....

Is this where the party is?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BumpSteer said:


> Just thought I'd drop in....
> 
> Is this where the party is?


"Whaaat? They won't let me in?...
Then i-Force."


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Marcao said:


> Santos @ São Paulo - Brazil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have been a slow news day if they dedicated a full 14 minutes to fishing that car outta there.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

JitteryJoe said:


> That Escaladed quickly!
> 
> :facepalm:


ga ha ha ha


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> "Whaaat? They won't let me in?...
> Then i-Force."


heh..... good one


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Another Mustang show off fail

https://www.facebook.com/piotr.dabek.3/videos/1041608445887338/


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Another Mustang show off fail
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/piotr.dabek.3/videos/1041608445887338/


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Crash chaos ensued when a truck full of 600 large packages of fireworks exploded in China.

280 feet of bridge collapsed and vehicles had a free fall of a 100 feet down.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

> A ride through Maine ended in tears on Sunday evening when a driver crashed his friend's classic Corvette in a swamp and was then arrested for unpaid fines.
> Philip Aleo lost control of the Corvette Stingray as he drove the 1971 car through Wells, and crashed it in 2ft deep swamp.
> The 56-year-old was found by police clinging to the back of the classic car, valued at $20,000, which he had borrowed from a friend.























> Sinking feeling: Aleo clambers out the rear window of the Corvette after it became submerged in salt water
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...arsh-arrested-unpaid-fines.html#ixzz44m8vGLiC
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook





















3 June 2014


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a gonna make my own road........


Palos Verdes...


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Potato truck rollover on Route 2 in Mass.










http://www.universalhub.com/2016/wheres-butter-truck-when-you-need-one

Lots of awesome potato jokes in the link.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


and thats why you never lift in a porsche :banghead:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...nges-over-250-metre-rock-face-in-newfoundland


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Another Mustang show off fail
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/piotr.dabek.3/videos/1041608445887338/


Better quality


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Leave it to a mustang lmao:laugh:. They are like the civics of the older generations car community/scene


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ VTEC kicked in yo


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


There are at least 40 cars in that pileup that I can see, but I think it's actually considerably more than even that.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

TaaT said:


> Better quality


Will they do that snap oversteer thing with traction control enabled?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


First thing I thought of when seeing this was China. Sorry for my stereotyping.


----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)

P Q said:


> Leave it to a mustang lmao:laugh:. They are like the civics of the older generations car community/scene


Feel bad for the guy just waiting to take a left turn..


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

WinterWagon said:


> Feel bad for the guy just waiting to take a left turn..


Yeah, his paperwork went EVERYWHERE. Hopefully he wasn't on his way to see his accountant.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

WinterWagon said:


> Feel bad for the guy just waiting to take a left turn..


Yep, hopefully he is in for a good pay day


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

I'd hate to be the owner of that Golf :laugh:



> During a Touristenfahrten day on the weekend, an unfortunate sequence of events (sparked by a badly-driven Ford Focus estate) causes a VW Golf Mk2 to smash into the back of a slowing GT3. Bad times...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Porsche doesn't even look like it got hit. that golf on the other hand going to need a new front end it looks like


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

This Lexus was parking in the driveway in front of a closed garage door. Just the previous evening I wondered if my car is safe in the driveway - I live nearby.



Looks like someone turned right at the corner and continued turning while flooring it. Judging by the tire marks up the grass and driveway, it was a front wheel drive with fat winter tires and a non locking differential. The front right tire was spinning fast while pushing the Lexus into the garage.


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

P Q said:


> Porsche doesn't even look like it got hit. that golf on the other hand going to need a new front end it looks like


Very skeptical...look at the frame where the MK2 pushes in. 

Pretty sure we have a very similar case here: http://rennlist.com/forums/991/760365-so-you-think-it-s-just-a-bumper-job-huh.html


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

Ed52 said:


> Looks like someone turned right at the corner and continued turning while flooring it. Judging by the tire marks up the grass and driveway, it was a front wheel drive with fat winter tires and a non locking differential. The front right tire was spinning fast while pushing the Lexus into the garage.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

alex_bgnet said:


> Very skeptical...look at the frame where the MK2 pushes in.
> 
> Pretty sure we have a very similar case here: http://rennlist.com/forums/991/760365-so-you-think-it-s-just-a-bumper-job-huh.html


well, I am going based off a video. It might very well be worse than it seems. sucks either way. Price to pay when you track a car I guess


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

dub_life91 said:


> been a while since i looked in on this thread and this is what i come back to find...yes i am dying as well lol:laugh:


Visibility gets so poor that that anyone caught driving in the dust storm sh*ts themselves, completely soiling their underwear. Hence brown out conditions. 

This is where my mind went first^^, before settling on the logical conclusion that 'brown out' (in this context) is a reference to dirt/dust, NOT feces


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


China pileup happened on the first day of a three-day national holiday marking *Tomb-Sweeping Day.*

interesting reference.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...nges-over-250-metre-rock-face-in-newfoundland


That is some rescue operation. Even harder when they had to get the woman who was 60 more feet down the cliff.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

What about the car on the shoulder just out of frame?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What about the car on the shoulder just out of frame?


Probably doesn't exist any longer.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What about the car on the shoulder just out of frame?


She was lucky.... according to the comment on the YouTube.



> The lady miraculously escaped uninjured although her car was badly damaged.


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

kowabonga said:


> She was lucky.... according to the comment on the YouTube.


After spending a lot of time in this thread, I've begun to realize that Driver's seats should be sold only in brown.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

What.... you telling me now you DIDN'T want them delivered to this address?








































Simeone's restaurant, Ithaca, NY.. couple years ago.


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

I remember about reading of this one. 

Driver paid 2,000 dollars in traffic fines. No criminal charges.

Female bartender, pregnant with another child didn't make it.



> Police said their initial investigation showed that Grynchanyi was headed down East State/Martin Luther King Jr. Street, realized he had lost his brakes and, seeing construction workers on The Commons, tried to turn his rig to the right onto Aurora Street.
> 
> Mayor Svante Myrick identified what was so disturbing about the crash: "Why this is so jarring is because any Ithacan could have been standing at that corner. ... It's at the geographical and cultural center of our community, which makes this all the more tragic."
> 
> ...


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

Lower it, they said. Some more fine driving by a WWII era troop carrier. :screwy:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

koston. said:


> Lower it, they said. Some more fine driving by a WWII era troop carrier. :screwy:


I don't see them lasting that much longer


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Full style points for that drift


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

That is one direct hit there.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

..... then we hit.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Florist: If I hadn't closed early to see friends, I would have died when lorry hit my shop





















> A florist today spoke of his “lucky escape” for closing up early, minutes before a lorry ploughed through the front of his shop and destroyed his business.
> 
> Paul Sewell, 59, had shut his shop Harrington’s of Upminster Bridge at 3.35pm on Friday to attend a reunion with former work colleagues he had not seen for 20 years.
> 
> Five minutes later a lorry carrying a crane collided with a bridge in Upminster Road and veered off course - straight into the florist’s he opened almost a year ago, destroying the shop front and the contents inside.














> Former St John Ambulance worker Mr Sewell said “miraculously” no one was hurt in the crash, as schoolchildren had been passing the shop on their way home and he had himself been clearing tables just before shutting up. He said: “I had a lucky escape. I was going to London to see some old work colleagues I hadn’t seen in about 20 years and closed early. I was in the shop minutes before. “Anyone could have been involved, people in the street. That time on a Friday - it doesn’t bear thinking about what could have happened. “It’s miraculous really that no one was hurt, and that I had closed up early. It’s very rare for me to do that.”


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Sign sez "intelligent" ......check.

also sez "logistics"..........check

.......and the result




























oh.....there was another sign that was posted.












Looks like they got up close and personal with a building


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> Eyewitness Steve Graham, chairman of Fairlie Community Council, said: "I walked up and had a look. There was a lorry deeply embedded into the corner of an old Victorian sandstone building.
> 
> "It is a coal lorry which for whatever reason has lost control and has ploughed into the house across the road."
> 
> ...


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

^


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> ^


 I must say, that is the most appropriate, accurate use of that gif that I have ever witnessed. A  for you, good sir


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Driver brings the roof down on top of him.

New Orleans


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Blunderbuss said:


> Florist: If I hadn't closed early to see friends, I would have died when lorry hit my shop


Moral of the story: always leave work early to go have some brews with your buddies.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought you guys would appreciate this


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

sicksappeal said:


> I must say, that is the most appropriate, accurate use of that gif that I have ever witnessed. A  for you, good sir


heh... indeed


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

core5 said:


> I thought you guys would appreciate this


lmao :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

heh... Johnny Carson's childhood home.... takes a hit.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kasbah said:


> heh... Johnny Carson's childhood home.... takes a hit.


Hey-oooooo!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://ok.ru/video/65161127835014-0


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

taat said:


>


why did you turn?!?!?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

TopDown_ said:


>


A Porch ruf!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Kar98 said:


> A Porch ruf!


Lol for each.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


> http://ok.ru/video/65161127835014-0


Omg hahahah


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

http://ok.ru/video/41811315292


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> The owners were watching television when the lorry crashed through the bay window


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting rear end smack here. Shoved the trailer all the way up to the bridge.










Brisbane


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


> http://ok.ru/video/65161127835014-0


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

China.... everyone walked away from this one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Blunderbuss said:


> China.... everyone walked away from this one.


We don't need no stinkin stability control. Stability control is overrated.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm always partial to the old black and white views












> A truck tractor dangles through the railing of the bridge on the St. Louis side in October 1949. The driver, James Davis of East St. Louis, said the brakes locked, causing the tractor-trailer to swerve into the railing. (Post-Dispatch)


MacArthur Bridge


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> I'm always partial to the old black and white views
> 
> MacArthur Bridge


i was born in the wrong era. that billboard is awesome.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> i was born in the wrong era. that billboard is awesome.


I'd never heard of them....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falstaff_Brewing_Corporation


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I'd hate to be the owner of that Golf :laugh:


Perhaps none of this would have happened if they had Rally Guy at the corner yelling out "ayyayayayayayy!" to alert the drivers of impending danger.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

gti_matt said:


> Perhaps none of this would have happened if they had Rally Guy at the corner yelling out "ayyayayayayayy!" to alert the drivers of impending danger.


God bless him.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess the "low clearance" sign was right.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

VWVortex posted this to their instagram last night:


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

PhillyGTIs said:


> VWVortex posted this to their instagram last night:


50 50 :laugh:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> VWVortex posted this to their instagram last night:


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)

TopDown_ said:


> I guess the "low clearance" sign was right.


This is confusing... that F150 is much taller then the QX60, how did it not get scrapped?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


> VWVortex posted this to their instagram last night:


Clarksville Indiana, at the I-65 and US-31 junction: https://www.google.com/maps/@38.319...UEnLBzKvgnIjrrEGjg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> VWVortex posted this to their instagram last night:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Lemme in, gol dammit!

I ain't finished pickin' up the garbage!


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

disgruntled hotel employee who got fired gets drunk and rams into 5 cars






another view from traffic cam


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Old meets new... gets a boo boo.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Talk about wacky. This is just plain looney toons.



> Burger King employees in Morro Bay did more than smash windows over a prank call last Saturday. A manager went so far as to ram his car into the building to, presumably, save the employees within from a supposed gas leak — causing a total of $35,000 in damage.
> 
> The chaotic night started with a late-night phone call to the Burger King on 781 Quintana Rd. *where a prankster allegedly claimed to be from the local fire department. The caller reported that there was a gas leak at that location and instructed the employees to break all of the windows,* according to The Tribune.
> 
> ...









> Brian Jagger, a cobbler happened to be driving past the restaurant, when he noticed the scene and began filming on his mobile phone.
> He told the New York Daily News: 'It looked like someone’s way of going out with a bang.
> 'I saw a few employees busting out the front windows with stools as another drove through the front entrance with his car. Basically wreaking havoc on the place.'


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

jeff james said:


> Talk about wacky. This is just plain looney toons.


I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Fist bumps after idiotic behaviour, priceless.

sent from 51 Erindani b using Morse code


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

core5 said:


>


My sides have left orbit


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

jeff james said:


> Talk about wacky. This is just plain looney toons.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

core5 said:


>


I saw this meme yesterday, and I showed it to my co workers. I about passed out from laughing so hard. 10/10... :beer: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

jeff james said:


> Talk about wacky. This is just plain looney toons.


Yep... and not in just one location

The gas leak hoax has crisscrossed the country in recent months, hitting Burger Kings in Oklahoma and California, as well as Jack in the Box and a Wendy’s in Arizona.












> A weird hoax prompts fast food workers in 3 states to suddenly smash restaurant windows


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/04/11/a-caller-tells-minn-fast-food-workers-break-the-windows-of-your-restaurant-right-now/



> Since the advent of the new year, the bizarre prank has descended on unsuspecting fast food workers like a plague. Each time, the spiel is the same, relying on employees’ trust in firefighters and fear of an invisible, deadly force.
> 
> 
> Said the caller to a Wendy’s in Phoenix: “Break the windows of your restaurant. Right now.”
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jeff james said:


> Talk about wacky. [Employees breaking out Burger King windows] is just plain looney toons.


It happened at multiple locations. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRJBs3pjF90
http://pix11.com/2016/04/10/prank-c...ants-convince-employees-to-smash-all-windows/


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

kasbah said:


> Yep... and not in just one location
> 
> The gas leak hoax has crisscrossed the country in recent months, hitting Burger Kings in Oklahoma and California, as well as Jack in the Box and a Wendy’s in Arizona.


Jack in the box was different.. I was the manager of one that it happened at and several other managers I know had it happen at their stores as well.. The call said "we are the fire department and need to test the fire suppression system. Please pull the red handle on the wall".. Costed 10k to fix the damage at our store including loss in wages from being shut down for 3 days. The teamlead who pulled it got fired since they are trained you NEVER pull it unless there is a actual fire that can't be controlled with a fire extinguisher. Those systems are insane and make a huge mess.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ok I can understand smashing the windows in the event it was a real situation, but what possessed the guy to drive his own car into the building LMAO


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

A clutch-dump at highway speed :facepalm:






PS: People really need to turn their phones the correct way when recording videos. It has become a pandemic.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> PS: People really need to turn their phones the correct way when recording videos. It has become a pandemic.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

They also need to stop filming WHILE driving. Watching the viper instead of the road.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Dieselstation said:


> disgruntled hotel employee who got fired gets drunk and rams into 5 cars


This is a rare site...a russian crash video where people seem to actually try to help those in need? :laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

jeff james said:


> Talk about wacky. This is just plain looney toons.


Forget the zombie attacks. All it takes is a couple phone calls..... "Say, this is the Fire Department. Your whole strip mall is gonna blow. Get crackin' with some whackin' on those windows. Make it quick. This is no time to dawdle."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

LaFerrari said:


> This is a rare site...a russian crash video where people seem to actually try to help those in need? :laugh:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hahaha, my Facebook is blowing up with these :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


almost looks like the arm rest is doing a "Nom Nom Nom" on the branch


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

core5 said:


> Hahaha, my Facebook is blowing up with these :laugh::laugh:


General mustang douchebaggery lately or in reference to a specific event that I oddly missed?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Preppy said:


> General mustang douchebaggery lately or in reference to a specific event that I oddly missed?


I have been thinking the same thing.. what did I miss?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

In reference to all of the Mustang crash videos. Here is one of the shorter compilations:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

DT EXP said:


> I have been thinking the same thing.. what did I miss?


heh... evidently a lot of lead footed idiocy.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

PlatinumGLS said:


> In reference into all of the Mustang crash videos. Here is one of the shorter compilations:


That guy passing out, is suitably wacky.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Daemon42 said:


> That guy passing out, is suitably wacky.


Yes that actually was terrifying. Particularly when the car started accelerating back towards the highway, then somehow managed to veer left back into the field. Dude had some pretty awesome luck. Could dead. Very easy.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

No license? No problem

Mustang jumps pool.. Isn't that what horses want to do anyway?



> Unlicensed 16-Year-Old Jumps Pool and Lands into Home with his Father's Saleen Mustang














> . A 16-year-old teen without a driver's license from Placentia, California decided to take his dad's Saleen Mustang for a very quick spin around the block. And when we're talking quick we mean it, as according to Placentia police Sgt. Ken Alexander, the teen was going around 85mph or 137km/h before he lost control (duh...) of the Saleen Mustang crashing into a brick wall, jumping over a pool (!!!) and ending up into the family room of a neighboring house.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Blunderbuss said:


> China.... everyone walked away from this one.


wow.... that's nuts..


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> No license? No problem
> 
> Mustang jumps pool.. Isn't that what horses want to do anyway?


There was probably just a crowd of people on the sidewalk.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Daemon42 said:


> That guy passing out, is suitably wacky.


Definitely. And just when you thought it might be over (the car slowing down) it starts picking up speed again.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

So... Car parade gets an uninvited intruder.















































and the driver of the intruding car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> No license? No problem
> 
> Mustang jumps pool.. Isn't that what horses want to do anyway?


Evil Knievel's grandson.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> and the driver of the intruding car.


uh...is she Asian????


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

core5 said:


> There was probably just a crowd of people on the sidewalk.


:laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> That guy passing out, is suitably wacky.


Here is more info on that one from his youtube post: 



> Previously unknown medical condition caused a crash on 4/2/2015. I have never passed out in 26 years, but suddenly passed out. I wasn't tired, sleepy or anything like that. The last thing i remembered was turning off the cruise control, then I just passed out. I woke up a split-second before hitting that last fencepost, but was so disoriented that I didn't hit the brakes for another two seconds. When I went into the ditch, apparently my body pitched forward and my foot mashed the gas pedal to the floor. That's why the tach went to 5K and the car drifted so much. Afterwards, I had severe shock and disorientation. State Farm decline to pay for the car's repair, as I was a few hours past the deadline for comprehensive coverage. The vehicle was covered by my truck's policy, as I had not gotten the Mustang's title paperwork finished and couldn't insure it until then. State Farm has 14 days of uninsured vehicle coverage offered. They also raised my rates and removed my safe driver discount, even though I have never been in an accident that was my fault in 8 years of driving. So that seems a bit unfair. I just hope that I can pay my medical bills, pay the car off, then fix it/get it fixed. Media inquiries please see break.com, as Defy Media has acquired rights to this video. I didn't want to sell the rights, but it was the only option. I waited over a month before uploading the video. I also declined interviews, because I want to get over this. I have no wish for fame or fortune. The only reasons I uploaded this was to let my 13 subscribers know why I haven't uploaded recently and to show that horrible accidents can happen to anyone at any time. People seem hung up on the camera view, but my Duster has had the exact same perspective camera mount since July 2013. This video was not staged, as witness reports and Law Enforcement investigations can attest. The York Sheriff Dept. handled the investigation. After I can get the car repaired and start driving again, you will see more videos from me. I am not giving up! God Bless. And, as an update, my health is quite improved since then. Blood pressure adjusted to healthy levels, and no further symptoms. So, I should be good to drive quite soon (have to wait the mandatory 90 days) and hopefully get my medical bills paid off soon. And like my doctor said, this could happen to anyone at anytime, so think about how you would feel if it happened to you.


Complete video:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> uh...is she Asian????


Not sure about now, but she was back in 2011 when the accident happened.


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

How fast was that broad going anyway? That is a hell of a lot of damage

Quote from the scene:



> The "late arrival" was a female driver who was busy texting
> and didn't notice the nice cars on the other side of the curb
> she was about to jump!!!


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

oh.... geeze..

dashcam from previous post about garbage truck going off bridge


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

That video isn't helping my acrophobia when I'm on bridges. Thank god I live in Flatland, USA.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Time for a nap.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

> Time for a nap.


Never seen a load do that in all my 25 years of distribution centre experience, but I did witness a trailer on dollies flip against an adjacent one when a n00b tried to rotate half a load without pulling any lifts off first. 
It's much funnier when no real personal injury is at risk. And I believe the guy kept his job. 😂

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


>


Oh NOW you put up a "Danger!" sign. :laugh:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Time for a nap.


Looks like someone didn't realize how top heavy that pallet was.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

philf1fan2 said:


> Never seen a load do that in all my 25 years of distribution centre experience, but I did witness a trailer on dollies flip against an adjacent one when a n00b tried to rotate half a load without pulling any lifts off first.
> It's much funnier when no real personal injury is at risk. And I believe the guy kept his job. 😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk





robr2 said:


> Looks like someone didn't realize how top heavy that pallet was.


I've personally been out of the trucking industry for a bit now but my buddy tells me these days anyone can get a CDL. He says Swift transport is the running joke of trucking. 

He blames auto shift trucks. opcorn:


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> I've personally been out of the trucking industry for a bit now but my buddy tells me these days anyone can get a CDL. He says Swift transport is the running joke of trucking.
> 
> He blames auto shift trucks. opcorn:


Swift has been the joke for years.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> A Catalan TV reporter out filming almost lost his life as the driver in this videos loses control of his vehicle


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Time for a nap.


Ok, serious question. Does a wreak like that total the truck? I mean, look how bad the flex in the frame between 0:09-0:11...  :what:


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Ok, serious question. Does a wreak like that total the truck? I mean, look how bad the flex in the frame between 0:09-0:11...  :what:


I think you've been watching too many Chevy ads, IIRC real trucks flex.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Not a heavy truck mechanic, but from the wrecks I've seen personally, the tractors usualy need cosmetic repairs, as long as engines aren,t left running or they dont land on forgiving surfaces and at higher speeds. Trailers are usually write-offs. Costs can vary widely.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Ok, serious question. Does a wreak like that total the truck? I mean, look how bad the flex in the frame between 0:09-0:11...  :what:


That's not flex. That's articulation.


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooof.

19 year old gets rolled over by semi. She is ok and lucky.

Redmond Oregon last year. Semi driver ticketed.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

kasbah said:


> Ooof.
> 
> 19 year old gets rolled over by semi. She is ok and lucky.
> 
> Redmond Oregon last year. Semi driver ticketed.


 are we positive that wasn't somehow the 19 year-old female's fault?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

cramerica said:


> are we positive that wasn't somehow the 19 year-old female's fault?


Surely you jest. 

You think it's the Subaru's fault as well?

Semi driver cited


> The trucker left long skid marks on the pavement before hitting the first two vehicles. Police say the trucker was cited for careless driving.


Looks like two teens in the Corvette.



> A trucker from Northern California came up on a stop light on Highway 97 Sunday afternoon in Redmond and apparently failed to notice the traffic stopped ahead of him at Veterans Way.





> A semi-truck driven by Santokh Singh Samra, 31, of Yuba City, California, hit the Corvette from behind, "went up and over" the car, primarily on the passenger side, then struck the rear of the Subaru, and then the Ford pickup from behind as well, McMurrian said.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

cramerica said:


> are we positive that wasn't somehow the 19 year-old female's fault?


Truck driver's fault. Also, there was a passenger who survived 

http://www.bendbulletin.com/localstate/3233019-151/teen-driver-awake-after-sunday-crash-in-redmond#


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cramerica said:


> are we positive that wasn't somehow the 19 year-old female's fault?


Probably a 17 year old female driving the truck.


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)

cramerica said:


> are we positive that wasn't somehow the 19 year-old female's fault?


Sexist much?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Probably a 17 year old female driving the truck.



geeze... give it up guys. No it wasn't a teen female driving the truck



> A semi-truck driven by *Santokh Singh Samra, 31*, of Yuba City, California, hit the Corvette from behind, "went up and over" the car, primarily on the passenger side, then struck the rear of the Subaru, and then the Ford pickup from behind as well, McMurrian said.


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

Mr. Mojo said:


> Sexist much?


Negative. Clearly he's agist.


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> geeze... give it up guys. No it wasn't a teen female driving the truck














gas said:


> Negative. Clearly he's agist.


Duh! Of course, my bad.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

They had their T-tops off (but I'm not sure how that would have made their injuries any less... perhaps no semi tire grinding over their head, I guess)



> They had the roof sections of the "T-top" off on the warm, blue-sky day, making their survival of the unusual, frightening crash even more amazing.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

It was certainly a joke. Unbelievable that there were survivor(s) in the Corvette.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

reminds me of this


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Holee Crap..

Train hits semi... semi runs over cop.








> Newly released video shows a captain from the Preble County Sheriff’s Office being hit by a semi-trailer in Eaton earlier this month.
> 
> The video was released by Preble County Sheriff Mike Simpson Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

What the hell? I sure do hate stupid, moronic, drunk or suicidal drivers!

Damn, that makes me mad.


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Kinda looks like he's got a case of "vehicle vertigo" here.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

audifans said:


> What the hell? I sure do hate stupid, moronic, drunk or suicidal drivers!
> 
> Damn, that makes me mad.


YouTube description states: "The driver of the pickup truck was drunk with a BAC of just below 0.30". 

I hate drunk drivers.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Richard Directo said:


> Kinda looks like he's got a case of "vehicle vertigo" [/video]


Ice heavier on a bridge, then an oscillating tractor-trailer, if he hit the the trailer brakes that may have helped him recover. More likely he was just damn lucky. Probably should have had chains on that road.


Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Oof. 

http://youtu.be/4zpXOuYoK0k


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

audifans said:


> What the hell? I sure do hate stupid, moronic, drunk or suicidal drivers!


those trucks in the opposite lanes really nailed the brakes!


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

philf1fan2 said:


> Ice heavier on a bridge, then an oscillating tractor-trailer, if he hit the the trailer brakes that may have helped him recover. More likely he was just damn lucky. Probably should have had chains on that road.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


 if you watch close it looks like a vehicle goes off the road to the right in the exact same spot that this driver starts to loose it. Nice save IMO, but I agree that luck had a lot to do with it!


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> YouTube description states: "The driver of the pickup truck was drunk with a BAC of just below 0.30".
> 
> I hate drunk drivers.


How long before breathalyzers are attached to the ignition switches of all cars? I'm old enough (I guess) to think that might good.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Start at 3:50


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

NotFast said:


> How long before breathalyzers are attached to the ignition switches of all cars? I'm old enough (I guess) to think that might good.



So, where did the Honda driver look at? Not looking ahead at all!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

PlatinumGLS said:


> YouTube description states: "The driver of the pickup truck was drunk with a BAC of just below 0.30".
> 
> I hate drunk drivers.


The way the truck drivers moved over for the Pilot was awesome.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

andyA6 said:


> So, where did the Honda driver look at? Not looking ahead at all!


Presumably the Honda driver was approaching or level with the side of the truck that had the cam running. It's view ahead was obstructed by the semi in the left lane, there was also a vehicle further ahead in the left lane for an undetermined amount of time. From the time stamp on the video...by the time the semi cleared the left lane completely there was only five or six seconds at most till the Honda and the pickup were at the same spot. That would give a couple of seconds to see the pickup and figure out wtf was going on, then a few more seconds to react. The Honda driver did well to avoid the head on collision I think, kudos to the semi driver for pulling to the right and giving the Honda driver a few more feet of space to maneuver.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

bassep said:


> Presumably the Honda driver was approaching or level with the side of the truck that had the cam running. It's view ahead was obstructed by the semi in the left lane, there was also a vehicle further ahead in the left lane for an undetermined amount of time. From the time stamp on the video...by the time the semi cleared the left lane completely there was only five or six seconds at most till the Honda and the pickup were at the same spot. That would give a couple of seconds to see the pickup and figure out wtf was going on, then a few more seconds to react. The Honda driver did well to avoid the head on collision I think, kudos to the semi driver for pulling to the right and giving the Honda driver a few more feet of space to maneuver.


Semi driver looks to be pulling over for a flat rear driver side tire

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

audifans said:


> What the hell? I sure do hate stupid, moronic, drunk or suicidal drivers!
> 
> Damn, that makes me mad.





col.mustard said:


> Semi driver looks to be pulling over for a *flat rear driver side tire*
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


uh... no. He was pulling over to stop for the crash. He gets out and proceeds across the highway on foot. He was trying to help out.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> So... Car parade gets an uninvited intruder.


So the driver picks the one Lemans in existence that hasn't been turned into a GTO clone to crash into?!?!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

andyA6 said:


> So, where did the Honda driver look at? Not looking ahead at all!


I've never been in a situation where i had an oncoming car coming at me at speed. But a silver vehicle against a grey sky and concrete wouldn't necessarily stand out immediately.

Plus it's not like coming up on a tire in the road. The combined speeds mean you might have a closing velocity of 140 mph. I'm thinking the Honda guy couldn't size p the situation

within the time frame he had. Plus he didn't have a lot of room to maneuver. Seems he did pretty well considering the space he had. Great that the Semi guy moved over
Seems like Bassept called it:



bassep said:


> Presumably the Honda driver was approaching or level with the side of the truck that had the cam running. It's view ahead was obstructed by the semi in the left lane, there was also a vehicle further ahead in the left lane for an undetermined amount of time. From the time stamp on the video...by the time the semi cleared the left lane completely there was only five or six seconds at most till the Honda and the pickup were at the same spot. That would give a couple of seconds to see the pickup and figure out wtf was going on, then a few more seconds to react. The Honda driver did well to avoid the head on collision I think, kudos to the semi driver for pulling to the right and giving the Honda driver a few more feet of space to maneuver.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Blunderbuss said:


> I've never been in a situation where i had an oncoming car coming at me at speed. But a silver vehicle against a grey sky and concrete wouldn't necessarily stand out immediately.
> 
> Plus it's not like coming up on a tire in the road. The combined speeds mean you might have a closing velocity of 140 mph. I'm thinking the Honda guy couldn't size p the situation
> 
> ...


I've actually had this same thing happen, but at slower speeds, about 45 mph I guess. I swerved and the guy drove by me but it definitely takes your brain a second to realize what is happening because it's just something you are not used to seeing and don't expect to happen.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

I love reading the comments about the drunk driving wrong way moron.



> The wrong way driver actually left the scene and then turned around and returned. Apparently he wanted to complain to the police that the SUV ran him off the road. And of course he was arrested.
> 
> The guys in the SUV only sustained minor injuries, they were both walking after the crash.
> 
> Don't be an idiot - don't drink and drive.﻿


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

That certainly developed quickly



> A preliminary investigation found that the driver of the car lost control, plowing into the home and rupturing a natural gas line that caught fire.
> 
> The homeowners were notified and are on their way back to the house.
> 
> Fire crews decided to let the gas burn off while they wait for a Puget Sound Energy crew to arrive and shut off the gas.
































> BELLEVUE, Wash. - A Bellevue home burst into flames after it was hit by a car Thursday, fire officials said. Two occupants of the car were able to escape without injury.
> 
> Crews responded to the scene, in the 14800 block of SE 9th Place, at noon after receiving reports of a crash and a house fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

Powderkeg said:


> Holee Crap..
> 
> Train hits semi... semi runs over cop.





> Newly released video shows a captain from the Preble County Sheriff’s Office being hit by a semi-trailer in Eaton earlier this month.
> 
> The video was released by Preble County Sheriff Mike Simpson Monday.
> 
> ...


Gee... talk about hazards of the job for cops.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

audifans said:


> That certainly developed quickly























Heh... I was just thinking that this is an excellent panorama for photoshopping some shenanigans into it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> Heh... I was just thinking that this is an excellent panorama for photoshopping some shenanigans into it.


Maybe, but let's get this out of the way first. How can there not be a Camry Dent on that car?


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

That's one way to get your mandatory camry dent


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Maybe, but let's get this out of the way first. How can there not be a Camry Dent on that car?




I strongly suspect the dent is at the front.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

She looks like:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Apparently there are some pretty good stunt crashers in the PNW.

This morning... 4AM



> Driver missing after serious rollover crash along I-5 at Lynnwood


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

eh... maybe not.

4 hours to get the driver out.


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, lady, it sez right here: "special delivery, door to door"


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Took some serious minivan gymnastics to get here


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 84Cabby82Westy (Apr 4, 2004)

"Emergency responders were dispatched around noon after a report came in that a car had left the road and crashed, going through the roof of a carport at the complex. It was unclear how the car ended up on the roof."


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Hand Cannon said:


> Apparently there are some pretty good stunt crashers in the PNW.
> 
> This morning... 4AM


Isuzu rodeo?


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Preppy said:


> Isuzu rodeo?


Looks like a first gen Santa Fe to me.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/video?playlistId=1.2861639


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

audifans said:


>


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

That was incredible.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

mitcompressor said:


> eh... maybe not.
> 
> 4 hours to get the driver out.


I'd say the driver was damn lucky


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

18bora. said:


>


Meh...probably didn't get the torque ratios and crashed. According to Liberty Mutual the first thing you do when you buy a car is crash it into a pole


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

84Cabby82Westy said:


> "Emergency responders were dispatched around noon after a report came in that a car had left the road and crashed, going through the roof of a carport at the complex. It was unclear how the car ended up on the roof."


Ga ha ha ... Missoula. Wow. He's lucky to be alive.


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

2ohgti said:


> Meh...probably didn't get the torque ratios and crashed. According to Liberty Mutual the first thing you do when you buy a car is crash it in a pole


She needs to go with the first choice 

https://youtu.be/WMhwIYggFsk?t=13s


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

NotFast said:


> How long before breathalyzers are attached to the ignition switches of all cars? I'm old enough (I guess) to think that might good.


No.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, it did say "Urgent".....


----------



## lil' thumper (Mar 7, 2009)

........and maybe not


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

audifans said:


> Well, it did say "Urgent".....
> 
> ExpressDelivery.jpg


That's the kind of hustle I want to see, give that guy a raise. :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

According to the comments, the French car rear ends the big American.

Crash in Lebanon.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

this happened about 5 mins up the road from me

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

^BMW?


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

LandKruiser said:


> ^BMW?


Yase, looks like a newish 5 (at least from my phone)


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

newish bmw and i know the photo kinda sucks but im absolutely baffled how they pulled it off. its a straight road with and the only cross traffic is 2 neighborhood entrances about 200ft back. its a fairly busy road too. they got some great distance for running over a crub. when i drove by there was people running around and no cops so i assume it happened probably 5mins prior. also everyone was all dressed up to go to a picnic party thing about a mile down the road it looked like.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Blonde chick behind the wheel maybe?


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

lil' thumper said:


> ........and maybe not


:laugh: It looks like the firefighter is thinking "WTF...."


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Blonde chick behind the wheel maybe?


no clue. looks like someone maybe still in the car with their foot on the brake


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

freedo84gti said:


> looks like someone maybe still in the car with their foot on the brake


Or some type Multi-Collision Brake assist http://www.euroncap.com/en/ratings-...ewards/2012-volkswagen-multi-collision-brake/


----------



## Gavin Calistros (Sep 4, 2011)

And around and around we go, where she stops nobody know.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone will probably make a separate thread for this one, but This is all sorts of dumb.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow that insight floats surprisingly well for being weighed down with batteries.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

freedo84gti said:


> newish bmw and i know the photo kinda sucks but im absolutely baffled how they pulled it off. its a straight road with and the only cross traffic is 2 neighborhood entrances about 200ft back. its a fairly busy road too. they got some great distance for running over a crub. when i drove by there was people running around and no cops so i assume it happened probably 5mins prior. also everyone was all dressed up to go to a picnic party thing about a mile down the road it looked like.


Benefit of the doubt = animal ran out in front of them. 
Most likely = animal ran out, distracted by text, too little time execute successful evasive maneuver.
TCL expectations = asian female stereotype delivers once again.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JitteryJoe said:


> Wow that insight floats surprisingly well for being weighed down with batteries.


I LOL'd at trying to back out @0:24


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

wtf "lets swim in these 2.5 ft of delicious water" wtf


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> I LOL'd at trying to back out @0:24


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Someone will probably make a separate thread for this one, but This is all sorts of dumb.


Dude, make one of those "1/5" images with this guy's face and "what do?"


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Someone will probably make a separate thread for this one, but This is all sorts of dumb.
> 
> {Houston Insight water rescue}


Bernie, NOOOOO! Why aren't you campaigning in New York right now?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh lawd.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Oregon Trail.gif


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

McBanagon said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

McBanagon said:


>


lol I just watched the video:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Someone will probably make a separate thread for this one, but This is all sorts of dumb.


They did. Redirecting effort.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7836817-Houston-Flooding


----------



## Bodacious (Feb 12, 2011)

Outta my way, mo fo.... !

UPS driver rear ends Fed Ex truck. UPS driver faced possible DUI


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

McBanagon said:


>


Shouldn't laugh really but it's so funny that even to the bitter end of that video both submerged cars still have their windshield wipers running under water.

One of our neighbors wrote off her Mercedes on the road back behind our house a few months ago..... driving through a dip in the road that was full of storm water.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Bodacious said:


> Outta my way, mo fo.... !
> 
> UPS driver rear ends Fed Ex truck. UPS driver faced possible DUI


link to the article for the spoon feed me crowd 

http://www.timesnews.net/News/2007/07/27/Kingsport-police-say-DUI-suspected-in-FedEx-UPS-crash


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bodacious said:


> Outta my way, mo fo.... !
> 
> UPS driver rear ends Fed Ex truck. UPS driver faced possible DUI


ever so often, the UPS, FEDEX, and USPS all arrive at my work at the same time for the afternoon pick up. i've always wanted to see them get into an all out brawl for the business... :laugh:


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, that must have been pretty crazy having a set of dual wheels practically in your lap


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Dang...


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Holiday Inn Express
























> WALLA WALLA, WA - A hotel pool in Walla Walla will be closed for a while after a FedEx truck crash Friday afternoon.
> Police say the employee was on her last delivery for the day when she crashed through the windows of the building at the Holiday Inn Express on West Pine Street.
> 
> The truck stopped just before taking a nose dive into the pool.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

jreed1337 said:


> ever so often, the UPS, FEDEX, and USPS all arrive at my work at the same time for the afternoon pick up. i've always wanted to see them get into an all out brawl for the business... :laugh:



Same here, they typically deliver all around noon time. In typical Canadian fashion, they are all buddies :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Chinese loader brawl. 

http://youtu.be/Gq2bpvyEetY


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Holiday Inn Express



When you absolutely, positively get it to a Holiday Inn. 

Walla Walla


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Massive Attack said:


> Well, that must have been pretty crazy having a set of dual wheels practically in your lap


kinda nightmare material there for me


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

That looks more like "Driver fails to jump opening drawbridge" by the abrupt halt on the other side! :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Local talent...


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

^hopefully some nice quality stills show up from that; that scenario is just begging to receive some Saturn Lady photoshops :thumbup:


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

MikkiJayne said:


> That looks more like "Driver fails to jump opening drawbridge" by the abrupt halt on the other side! :laugh:


Chevy jumps.......and falls........."like a rock!"


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I am impressed with that one, I give that a perfect score for style points and sticking the landing


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Lessee... I'm drivin' along and going into a tunnel. Swing into left lane... see a cone... oh... shxt................


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

BumpSteer said:


> Lessee... I'm drivin' along and going into a tunnel. Swing into left lane... see a cone... oh... shxt................


the idiot ignored the red "X" at the tunnel entrance notifying them that lane was CLOSED.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Red Light Runner.... the end is a stunner. 

Semi driver cited. Cop has minor injuries.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ You stole that from the previous post's recommendations, didn't you? :laugh:




6ABC said:


> PORT RICHMOND (WPVI) -- Philadelphia police say a motorist is hospitalized after a leaking propane tank exploded inside a car in Port Richmond.


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Preemptively going in for an adjustment?










http://ksn.com/2016/04/20/car-crashes-into-northeast-wichita-building/


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Massive Attack said:


> Wow... up on two wheels... spillage as you rumble....... fire.
> 
> Start at :25


Speaking of tunnels... yikes this is a mess if you get trapped in a burning tunnel


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

From China...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Heh...

Your 'effing package has arrived~!


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

kasbah said:


> Speaking of tunnels... yikes this is a mess if you get trapped in a burning tunnel


That's some next level ****. The tunnels around my parts have fire suppressors.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Gaki said:


> That's some next level ****.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Blanc_Tunnel#The_1999_fire
38 people.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

Son said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Blanc_Tunnel#The_1999_fire
> 38 people.


Just read the article. What a freaking mess.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

PlatinumGLS said:


> From China...


It's like watching dinosaurs fight. lol.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Whoops!


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


>


OK. Since when did The Far Side detectives start investigating accidents?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wasn't in gear or parking brake applied. Never mind being secured with chains or other tie-downs.



Wheelstand said:


> Whoops!


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

wheelstand said:


> whoops!


oy vey!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Wasn't in gear or parking brake applied. Never mind being secured with chains or other tie-downs.


I thought that at first, too... but the rear tires seem to hit pretty hard, and don't roll (it also didn't move upon immediate takeoff, it took a second). Wonder what caused it to slide, though, maybe the rubber tires on the smooth metal?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

What the heck...


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Rory Calhoun said:


> What the heck...
> 
> 
> 
> [video=burning car]


I love how it took the car taking the video almost a full minute before starting to to back dafug up


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm assuming the car had a tank of propane or something flammable in it that went up. That fire is way too violent to just be a car fire


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't know the story on this


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Slayer said:


> I'm assuming the car had a tank of propane or something flammable in it that went up. That fire is way too violent to just be a car fire


I think that's a Russian plate so probably LPG conversion car.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

You gotta have quite the fuel air mixture to get something like that to happen.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Rory Calhoun said:


> What the heck...
> 
> 
> 
> [Burning car]


Wow, how did she walk out of the car like that not engulfed in flames? Granted the worst of it didn't start until she opened the car door vastly adding oxygen to feed the fire. Better yet, how do you have that much gas leaking and not notice?


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Who's mix tape did she get?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

core5 said:


> Who's mix tape did she get?


not Prince's :laugh:


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

She rams 'em and bams 'em and then yells "ISIS!"










> Julie Coryell was charged with attempted malicious wounding, hit and run, and two counts of reckless driving. 4.6.16 (Fairfax County Police Department





> LORTON, Va. (ABC7) — Police arrested a woman for a road rage incident in which they say she rammed and tailgated a driver and yelled "ISIS" at him on March 25 in Lorton, Va.
> 
> On April 5, 46-year-old Julie Coryell was charged with attempted malicious wounding, hit and run, and two counts of reckless driving, police said.
> 
> ...














> "She was shouting at me talking about how I'm from ISIS. She didn't know me at all she just said I'm from ISIS, go back to my country and that I had been following her since three this morning. I didn't take it personally because I know I'm not ISIS."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I wish there was more to that to see if he just drives off after closing the door:laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Blunderbuss said:


> She rams 'em and bams 'em and then yells "ISIS!"


Wow... Anger Management...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hoo Boy.

Dem trucks


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

audifans said:


> Hoo Boy.
> 
> Dem trucks


Dash cam car had rosary on rear view mirror... 

Jesus saved his life lol


----------



## Richard Directo (Jul 31, 2011)

Rather silly audio mix but.. wow.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Guy fourth from the right "there's your problem right there".


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Some of these videos are so ridiculous, I wonder how these people get their insurance renewed lol


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

mike02467 said:


> Some of these videos are so ridiculous, I wonder how these people get their insurance renewed lol





TaaT said:


>



Heh... you were saying? Geeze Lucky that the insurance company doesn't see this behavior


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

"This vehicle somehow drove 600 metres down a streetcar tunnel in Toronto before its owner abandoned it"











http://news.nationalpost.com/toront...nnel-in-toronto-before-its-owner-abandoned-it


----------



## Jesarray (Jun 28, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


WoW~!


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

omoderncultureo said:


>


I saw the guy casually walking down the street with the chainsaw and expected him to be part of the "accident."


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


I had to watch this 3 times before I noticed there was a baby in his hands :sly:


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

P Q said:


> I had to watch this 3 times before I noticed there was a baby in his hands :sly:


Yeah, and I love how he's concerned enough about his own safety to wear a helmet but hell with the baby I'll just hold it in my lap.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

robr2 said:


> I saw the guy casually walking down the street with the chainsaw and expected him to be part of the "accident."


If it wasn't in the accident thread, I wouldn't have known what the **** was going to happen. 

I was expecting a fight between the cameraman and tracksuit. 
Then the guy with the chainsaw walked by
Then the car backed across the street.

Best Russian video ever.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Another day another dumb as rocks dump truck driver. Damaged a segment of overhead wires for the light rail. The resulting outage stretched up to my office leaving me stuck taking a bus.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

My guess is she jumped the curb while parking because she pressed the wrong pedal which is why they were recording. Then she does it again but in reverse and much worse :laugh:


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

Richard Directo said:


> Rather silly audio mix but.. wow.


So, did dumb guy press the clutch with his hand while starting the truck?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Another day another dumb as rocks dump truck driver. Damaged a segment of overhead wires for the light rail. The resulting outage stretched up to my office leaving me stuck taking a bus.


Jersey City?


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

Yup, Paulus Hook.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

omoderncultureo said:


>


"After trying the gear selection for forward.... she wondered if she'd have any better luck in reverse..."


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

omoderncultureo said:


>


----------



## mazda3ssss (Feb 20, 2010)

TopDown_ said:


> "After trying the gear selection for forward.... she wondered if she'd have any better luck in reverse..."


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

TopDown_ said:


> "Paulus Hook"....Well, that truck sure did hook those wires, all right.


Hopefully the drive got hooked by the unemployment line.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

audifans said:


> Hoo Boy.
> 
> Dem trucks


And.... dayam.....


----------



## Mag-X (Dec 28, 2008)

cramerica said:


> Yeah, and I love how he's concerned enough about his own safety to wear a helmet but hell with the baby I'll just hold it in my lap.


Car seats are not common in Thailand. Most people believe it's safer to hold the baby. :screwy:
Standard safety gear for motorcycles is flip-flops and a t-shirt.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mag-X said:


> Car seats are not common in Thailand. Most people believe it's safer to hold the baby. :screwy:
> Standard safety gear for motorcycles is flip-flops and a t-shirt.


this kind of stuff is beyond common over there. super weird to think its "normal" :screwy:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Toronto.... couple years ago.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> Toronto.... couple years ago.


Yes, QEW Hamilton skyway between Toronto and Niagara Falls. The major connection, and it was closed for WEEKS.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

[QUOTE QEW Hamilton skyway between Toronto and Niagara Falls. The major connection, and it was closed for WEEKS.
[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure of the outcome of the trial but the trucker was not guilty of drunk driving because his breath sample was not taken correctly....at the time he blew 2 or 3 times above the limit.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamil...quittal-on-impaired-driving-charges-1.3493978


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

Only in Florida. Lol!

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/suspected-drunk-driver-hits-medical-helicopter


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> this kind of stuff is beyond common over there. super weird to think its "normal" :screwy:


I saw this about 100 times a day in Nicaragua lol


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

mamao said:


> Only in Florida. Lol!
> 
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/suspected-drunk-driver-hits-medical-helicopter


Yep.... he looks really like a really sharp guy.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

mitcompressor said:


> Yep.... he looks really like a really sharp guy.


Yep.... your really description reads like a really good book.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

col.mustard said:


> Yep.... your really description reads like a really good book.


hah... wow... I should proof read my posts more carefully.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry for the 29mb gif, but i cant seem to find the video.




edit: video posted below. :thumbup:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

who changes a tire in the middle of the highway? Swing an a miss, natural selection... swing an a miss.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

mitcompressor said:


> Yep.... he looks really like a really sharp guy.


if the person injured in the 1st accident dies due to delay in treatment, this moran will be up for manslaughter charges, as well he should be. :facepalm:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I tried to google the image and the response was... "no image over 20 mb" 

But finally found the video.

There were TWO morons changing the tire (and that nut in the moving car.... I guess that stability control was invented for a reason but that is way too much speed, lack of attention....etc.)


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that reminded me of a bowling ball going down the lane and than curves in for a direct pin hit lmao


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

^^ the music.... :laugh:


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

veedubman72 said:


> ^^ the music.... :laugh:


Teriyaki Boyz - Tokyo Drift


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

These never get old, and folks never seen to learn...

North Carolina 'Can opener' bridge in Durham continues to wreck havoc on trucks

http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news...r-bridge-continues-wreak-havoc-trucks-n492511


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

audifans said:


> I tried to google the image and the response was... "no image over 20 mb"
> 
> But finally found the video.
> 
> There were TWO morons changing the tire (and that nut in the moving car.... I guess that stability control was invented for a reason but that is way too much speed, lack of attention....etc.)


It is quite amazing that neither of them had a brain..... but had to have a "why don't we do it in the road" party.

Insanity must be contagious


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

P Q said:


> that reminded me of a bowling ball going down the lane and than curves in for a direct pin hit lmao


heh... my thoughts exactly


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Story from Reddit...



> After spending my whole day yesterday plasti dipping my grille, an 18 year old girl decided to text and run a red light! I drove through the intersection at a normal speed and she shot right in front of me! I t-boned her and her car door got stuck to my car and ripped right off! She immediately admitted fault and claimed that she was looking down and didn't know what she was doing! Nobody was hurt and her insurance is covering all of my costs!


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> These never get old, and folks never seen to learn...
> 
> North Carolina 'Can opener' bridge in Durham continues to wreck havoc on trucks
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/nightly-news...r-bridge-continues-wreak-havoc-trucks-n492511


They finally said "F it" and are going to dig up the street and make it deeper for the one that takes out a bunch of trucks every year in Cambridge.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

You gotta pay attention.

Truck hauling irrigation pipe. Makes a turn and fellow behind doesn't notice and runs into it and in doing so, flips the truck.

Clackamas ...Oregon












> Sgt. Nathan Thompson, Clackamas County Sheriff's Office spokesman, said Koerner was driving a Chevrolet sedan east on South Barnards Road around 3:30 p.m., following a Chevrolet truck hauling irrigation pipe. When the truck turned on South Cramer Road, Koerner apparently failed to notice and crashed into the truck, overturning it.


http://www.oregonlive.com/clackamascounty/index.ssf/2015/07/molalla_man_in_critical_condit.html#incart_river

Lot of injuries in this one.

Young child in the back seat as well.


----------



## Bav17 (Mar 13, 2009)

audifans said:


> I tried to google the image and the response was... "no image over 20 mb"
> 
> But finally found the video.
> 
> There were TWO morons changing the tire (and that nut in the moving car.... I guess that stability control was invented for a reason but that is way too much speed, lack of attention....etc.)


It's unfortunate that we didn't get to filter the gene pool a bit there. I literally am speechless. A wide, new highway with a huge shoulder..... Russia... Not Even Once..... :screwy::screwy::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Start up the Lincoln. Launch off an 8 foot wall at full throttle. Take out 2 helicopters. Score!

(Couple years ago)



> It happened Thursday afternoon in Arkansas at the Baxter County Sheriff’s Office. According to news reports, 71-year-old Otis Avie was treated and released at the Baxter Regional Medical Center after his Lincoln Continental sped out-of-control and launched of an eight-foot wall. It then hit two choppers belonging to the sheriff”s department. Early word is the choppers may be DOA … totaled.















> As the car flies through the air, the video shows it twisting violently toward the passenger side before slamming back down to earth, ripping through a security fence, pinballing off one helicopter and smashing head-on into a second helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> The impact with the second helicopter was so great it caused the tail of the chopper to smash downward and gouge a hole in the ground. The car came to rest on its roof. Just seconds later, the video shows prisoners and BCSO employees alike rushing to the scene.


http://www.baxterbulletin.com/story/news/local/2014/08/07/car-flies-helicopters/13751565/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

I kinda want to see the cookie cut out......


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

20thAna3282 said:


> I kinda want to see the cookie cut out......


Took out two cones. that is what, a 10 second penalty? Hope the rest of his run was quick.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

That must have been interesting. I bet they run at 300psi or something.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah that core probably got shot down to the very bottom of the tube.

God that hole is just so perfect I can only imagine the "What? How?" from some maintenance dude.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Start up the Lincoln. Launch off an 8 foot wall at full throttle. Take out 2 helicopters. Score!
> 
> (Couple years ago)
> 
> ...


Hope this guy has a very high umbrella policy. No way is his insurance coverage amounts going to be enough to repair/replace those choppers.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

0dd_j0b said:


> Took out two cones. that is what, a 10 second penalty? Hope the rest of his run was quick.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

> WINSTON-SALEM, N.C. —A pedestrian tunnel connecting Reynolds High School to its gymnasium was closed for repairs after a car crashed into it Wednesday morning.
> 
> 
> The crash took place around 7:10 a.m. in the 1400 block of West Northwest Boulevard. No one was injured.
> ...


http://www.wxii12.com/news/Car-crashes-into-tunnel-at-Reynolds-High-School-in-Winston-Salem/35966536


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

VT1.8T said:


> Hope this guy has a very high umbrella policy. No way is his insurance coverage amounts going to be enough to repair/replace those choppers.


Bit of a terror on the roads!

http://www.baxterbulletin.com/story/news/local/2014/10/04/power-outage-mountain-home/16725831/


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

sweatyworker said:


> Bit of a terror on the roads!
> 
> http://www.baxterbulletin.com/story/news/local/2014/10/04/power-outage-mountain-home/16725831/


:facepalm:

they need to pull his license and fast before he kills someone.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

sweatyworker said:


> Bit of a terror on the roads!
> 
> http://www.baxterbulletin.com/story/news/local/2014/10/04/power-outage-mountain-home/16725831/


what the.....


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


That's amazing how well the Volvo held up while the Fiat appears totaled.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Start up the Lincoln. Launch off an 8 foot wall at full throttle. Take out 2 helicopters. Score!
> 
> (Couple years ago)
> 
> ...


Was that John McLain driving? He was only able to take out 1 chopper with a crown vic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dubraycer36 (Aug 1, 2008)

Power5 said:


> Was that John McLain driving? He was only able to take out 1 chopper with a crown vic.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


This was a Lincoln Continental though. Little bit bigger than a Crown Vic, so it had the mass to get 2 of 'em.
FoMoCo FTW!!!

On a side note, I lived in Mt. Home for a number of years, before moving to FL.
The BCSO has gotten much bigger since I lived there. Only the State Police had 1 helo available in that region, and they had to share it with the MO staties as well.


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

nater said:


> That's amazing how well the Volvo held up while the Fiat appears totaled.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, that was some ending to getting rev-happy.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Well, that was some ending to getting rev-happy.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Too bad we can't embed WEBM's but worth the click.

https://imgur.com/gallery/76J4s2P


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Rav_VW said:


> Too bad we can't embed WEBM's but worth the click.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/76J4s2P


Suck it cyclists :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


> Too bad we can't embed WEBM's but worth the click.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/76J4s2P


Too bad we can't search for the YouTube version.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Rav_VW said:


> Too bad we can't embed WEBM's but worth the click.
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/76J4s2P


Delete webm, type gif


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Was searching for details about a bad accident in our area this morning, and came across these from last month. I can't find any details.

So many questions.






























> Edit - here's the accident I was looking for. Head-on CRV vs Tahoe. CRV was going the wrong way on the highway, he's the one that died.
> 
> http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...ed-in-Crash-on-Capital-Beltway-377774421.html


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> Was searching for details about a bad accident in our area this morning, and came across these from last month. I can't find any details.


Oh, wow. I recognize those KAH magnets.

Looks like the Jetta was rear-ended up into what looks like a stock trailer.

Glad it was only carrying bread, and not horses or cows.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Stupid bitch. http://www.wsbtv.com/news/2-investi...encouraged-by-snapchat-speed-filter/249163329


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Hints on how to post huge GIFs


Y U do that? I got excited that one person on the internet didn't know how to do this.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Stupid bitch. http://www.wsbtv.com/news/2-investi...encouraged-by-snapchat-speed-filter/249163329


I hope the person she hit sues the **** out of her and her family


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

P Q said:


> I hope the person she hit sues the **** out of her and her family


Not only are they suing her, but they are also going after Snapchat...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


> Stupid bitch. http://www.wsbtv.com/news/2-investi...encouraged-by-snapchat-speed-filter/249163329


There is so much wrong with this, my head hurts. 

I'll select my favourite nuance. 

Nearly killing a dude, while on snapchat, then immediately posting a selfie of your own injuries. Congratulations, you win the millennial of the year award.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

How stupid do you have to be to park a motorcycle in the middle of a spillway as the dam opens?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Stupid bitch. http://www.wsbtv.com/news/2-investi...encouraged-by-snapchat-speed-filter/249163329


I blame the parents.....young girl in expensive car was probably babied her entire life...with mom and dad helicoptering over her....she a "snowflake" and they've never allowed her to know the real world.

maybe after being sued for every dollar, and her having to go out and get a job to pay for what she did for the rest of her life she'll get a clue....and so will her parents.

and FYI - I grew up with many kids/families like this, but since my father was raised by a immigrant parents who had to work for everything as well as surviving the great depression he was raised to know the value of a $, as he did with me and my sisters.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

BumpSteer said:


> How stupid do you have to be to park a motorcycle in the middle of a spillway as the dam opens?


read:



Red Hook Crit said:


> Video shows several angles of the crash, which was caused when the motorcyclist—who was supposed to ride ahead of the field—stalled at one of the tightest spots on the course near the start of the men's final race


http://gothamist.com/2016/05/01/video_several_cyclists_injured_duri.php


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Not only are they suing her, but they are also going after Snapchat...


ohhhhh I read that wrong, I thought the girls parents are suing snap chat.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Truck crashes into your house, drops a floor and sets the house on fire.










http://www.pressherald.com/2011/05/23/pickup-truck-crash-sets-house-ablaze_2011-05-23/


> AUGUSTA – A Riverside Drive couple’s home was destroyed by fire after a pickup truck crashed into their guest bedroom and dropped into the basement.
> 
> There, the truck burst into flames, which quickly spread to the rest of the home as the driver fled.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

^that SUCKS


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

House pretty much swallows truck trailer

Jamaica


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Evidently a fire sale is going on currently


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Its like one of those cist removal tool videos on youtube!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Evidently a fire sale is going on currently


It was "drive your junker to Pep Boys and let it burn to the ground" day today.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

You'reDrunk said:


> I blame the parents.....young girl in expensive car was probably babied her entire life...with mom and dad helicoptering over her....she a "snowflake" and they've never allowed her to know the real world.
> 
> maybe after being sued for every dollar, and her having to go out and get a job to pay for what she did for the rest of her life she'll get a clue....and so will her parents.
> 
> and FYI - I grew up with many kids/families like this, but since my father was raised by a immigrant parents who had to work for everything as well as surviving the great depression he was raised to know the value of a $, as he did with me and my sisters.





x2


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

Massive Attack said:


> Truck crashes into your house, drops a floor and sets the house on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hooboy... Double whammy. Crash... then burn.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

This happened a block from my brother's place in Toronto. Unfortunately a woman inside the building died.










http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/queen-street-car-crash-1.3564461


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Was going to post that, but didn't due to death content. 

That said, seems like one of those hit the gas instead of the brake accidents; which also seem extremely common. And yet... How?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Meanwhile, in Tyson's Corner.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Meanwhile, in Tyson's Corner.


What the hell... Wow. People just lose their everlovin' minds.

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/SUV-Crashes-Into-Va-Silver-Diner-Burst-Into-Flames-378134601.html



> The driver of an SUV appeared to deliberately ram the entrance of a diner in McLean, Virginia, during the lunchtime rush Wednesday, hitting a man and causing the vehicle to burst into flames, witnesses said.
> A man driving a Hummer crashed three times into the front of the Silver Diner restaurant in Tysons Corner Center about 12:30 p.m., witnesses told News4. A Fairfax County Police spokesman said he could not confirm whether the crash was deliberate.
> The driver hit a man the second time he crashed into the Fletcher Street restaurant, witnesses said. The third time, the SUV burst into orange flames with the driver inside, sending a huge plume of black smoke over the diner.


Nothing like going out in a ball of fire.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Can't wait for the proliferation of auto-braking.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

That's a wacky "on purpose".


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

"It won't fit in there!"

"That's what she said!"

I didn't get my phone out in time to catch the epic amount of scraping after it first hit and the UPS driver continued to try to creep forward until the construction guys made him stop. He finally backed up (with more scraping), moved over a tiny bit, and tried again....


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> What the hell... Wow. People just lose their everlovin' minds.
> 
> Hummer rams diner.
> 
> ...





> After ramming twice, the driver then slammed into the restaurant a third time. The SUV burst into flames, sparking a roaring fire. The driver, who had been a diner employee for two years, *was fired after the crash,* the Silver Diner spokeswoman said


no kidding



> A Fairfax County Police spokesman said he could not confirm whether the crash was deliberate.


really?


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Now this really sucks.

House hit... remodel almost finished from the crash.

House hit....again ~!

Aggie Meeks awoke early Friday morning to find a pickup truck had plowed into her house - on what was supposed to* be the last day of renovations* after a car struck the house on Jan. 18.












> As renovation from car crash nearly done, house struck by truck





> Aggie Meeks woke up just after 2 a.m. on Friday morning standing on top of her bed.
> 
> A white Chevrolet Silverado four-door pickup truck covered with what used to be the side of her house was in her bedroom, where her closet had been when she went to sleep. *The driver was still revving the engine.*
> 
> ...


http://www.houstonchronicle.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/As-renovation-from-car-crash-nearly-done-house-6148917.php


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

"stop that"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jeff james said:


>


Nice light for a bedroom. You call that a remodel? :screwy: I bet it used to be a garage.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Nice light for a bedroom. You call that a remodel? :screwy: I bet it used to be a garage.


Heh... well remodel and rennovation are often used interchangeably but they mean different thing certainly to designers. On the other hand, I can see dropping $25,000 into repairs and remodel an area and then not having
any money to replace things like lighting when you are trying to get the interior liveable. The poor gal, in her 70's, already went thru the first crash... and now this.

Remodel:

To alter the structure of... so perhaps she is altering a garage to be a bedroom... makes sense


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Quality driving contained within:

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2016/05/05/boston-traffic-i-93-school-bus-crash/


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Chmeeee said:


> Quality driving contained within:
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2016/05/05/boston-traffic-i-93-school-bus-crash/


Interesting how large vehicles so often come to a stop completely perpendicular to every lane of traffic.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Big rig crash spills 50K pounds of potatoes across I-77




























http://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/vi...64345110?ecmp=wsoctv_social_facebook_2014_sfp
video at link


ok, so the accident wasn't wacky, but the potatoes are. also, this (18-wheelers flipping) happens on a weekly basis on the stretch of I-77 thru Charlotte.:screwy:

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

This one is a little different

Driver falls out of truck, chases said vehicle, catches up to it and tries to back it out of this predicament. Backing up doesn't work.












> Driver falls out of truck. Truck crashes into garage. Driver arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

That's what you get for driving a Chevy in Dodge.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Logging truck driver falls asleep... takes down a house.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

P Q said:


> "stop that"






spockcat said:


> Nice light for a bedroom. You call that a remodel? :screwy: I bet it used to be a garage.


I don't think so... I googled her name and found another article:
http://legacy.khou.com/story/news/l...-home-just-feet-from-sleeping-woman/25071045/









This angle of street view shows she already has a garage built into the main house... 
https://www.google.com/maps/@29.683...4!1sN034EOPlW2tbCsX4Ikf2uw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

This is the angle of the photos in the article above, the bedroom is part of the main house, no additions or anything:
https://www.google.com/maps/@29.683...YOhvgaRmrAVQTXyAMw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


I don't know what the problem is, the house seems to be perpendicular to the main road, so where are these cars coming from?
https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...7c1f5fddf2dc04!8m2!3d29.6834884!4d-95.3291741


----------



## Buckaroo banzai (Apr 20, 2011)

Dang...


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Here's another crash from that same race with the stalled motorcycle.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

"While I'm here, I think I'll take the lunch menu, please"

Man Crashes Truck Into Waffle House Trying to Kill His Wife












> Here's a photo of a truck in the middle of a Waffle House in Florida, which, according to the News Herald out of Panama City, is where it ended up after a Florida man purposefully crashed it into the restaurant.
> 
> Turns out the man's wife works at the Waffle House and he had called prior to the crash threatening to "run his truck through the building and kill everyone." Only the wife was taken to the hospital with non-life threatening injuries; no one else was hurt.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

surefooted said:


> Here's another crash from that same race with the stalled motorcycle.


RED FLAG and these idiots keep on keeping on??!!?

:facepalm:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

You'reDrunk said:


> RED FLAG and these idiots keep on keeping on??!!?
> 
> :facepalm:


probably thought it was a stop sign.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> probably thought it was a stop sign.


lol


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Meanwhile, in Saskatoon.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Meanwhile, in Saskatoon.


canadians :facepalm:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Meanwhile, in Saskatoon.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VdN5pMcfgI


Yeah we have a bit of an auto theft problem up here in the frozen north.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Seems appropriate that there are Rockstar logos on the 'wall' behind the wreck. Makes me want to fire up GTA5 and run over some pedestrians.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> Big rig crash spills 50K pounds of potatoes across I-77


Better then 30k pounds of bananas.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Saskatoon demolition derby right there


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> Meanwhile, in Saskatoon.



That looks about right.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I can't stop watching this.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> I can't stop watching this.


Would watch again, and again, and...

Excellent fielding by the biker.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

oops


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

A prototype Camaro Z/28 crashed while testing at the Nürburgring (fast forward to 1:35 to see the crash):


----------



## chipstaagram (May 7, 2016)

Do they turn ABS off for testing or something?! Lots of tire smoke and the wheel is cranked to the left


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


What's wacky about this?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


> A prototype Camaro Z/28 crashed while testing at the Nürburgring (fast forward to 1:35 to see the crash):


Or this one? And neither take place in "traffic".

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

col.mustard said:


> Or this one? And neither take place in "traffic".
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


thread police in the house


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> thread police in the house


And cross-posted in the ZL1 thread.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> thread police in the house


It's Colonel Mustard in the Wacky Accident thread with the keyboard.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Knock over the fountain in Geneseo, NY... Cow approved.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

col.mustard said:


> What's wacky about this?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Basically you're right, but i think it fits in this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

CodeMan said:


> It's Colonel Mustard in the Wacky Accident thread with the keyboard.


I LOL'd :laugh:


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

TaaT said:


> Basically you're right, but i think it fits in this thread. :thumbup:


I agree, I was hoping that nose dive dance would be pulled out all right at the very end... but it wasn't meant to be.

I love this thread and I like that there are so many venues of nutso crashes... some people walk away from... some don't.. but I like that they get posted


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

PlatinumGLS said:


> A prototype Camaro Z/28 crashed while testing at the Nürburgring (fast forward to 1:35 to see the crash):


I wonder who was driving it...


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

China


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

^
Talk about an exciting drive!


----------



## MNSnowman (Dec 11, 2011)

col.mustard said:


> What's wacky about this?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


For starters, the driver and navigator obviously used incorrect IWS (i.e. Internal Weight Shifting) to keep the vehicle in balance when it was partially airborne. It's hard for novice crews to remember to shift weight as if they're both trying to sit in the imaginary mid-vehicle infant seat; however, when it's mastered, it's a beautiful recovery technique to behold.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Joosh said:


> I wonder who was driving it...



* leaving content that that the connection was made *


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

CodeMan said:


> I can't stop watching this.




I thought, that's got to be Lada that lost its wheel.... 


YUP!! LADA 2107.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Massive Attack said:


> China


He was absolutely hauling coming out of that tunnel! He did the right thing, could you imagine the mess that would have turned into in a tunnel? Good lord.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Massive Attack said:


> China



this is me after a night of super hot chilly and fat tire. smoke included.


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

EAD0001 said:


>


"Well now, lemme see. I'm in the right lane and gee, maybe it's time for a U-turn. You know, spontaneous like"


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

.


*skip to 34 seconds*



ead0001 said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Another viewing angles https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30H6J4ORwwM


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


> A prototype Camaro Z/28 crashed while testing at the Nürburgring (fast forward to 1:35 to see the crash):


I own a 2016 Camaro and couldn't believe it when 3 people got out of the car!


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

http://www.lfpress.com/2016/05/13/woman-escapes-sinking-vehicle-swims-30-metres-to-shore

I have been at that location, in her defense the transition from public road, an L-turn to boat ramp is poorly marked. But it us also clear at that point that you are right next to Georgian Bay, a huge body of water.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

BumpSteer said:


> "Well now, lemme see. I'm in the right lane and gee, maybe it's time for a U-turn. You know, spontaneous like"


I wish I could say I don't see that here.:/


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

BumpSteer said:


> Lessee... I'm drivin' along and going into a tunnel. Swing into left lane... see a cone... oh... shxt................


And the Golf just squeezes right by. :laugh: "I am indifferent to your suffering"


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

philf1fan said:


> http://www.lfpress.com/2016/05/13/woman-escapes-sinking-vehicle-swims-30-metres-to-shore
> 
> I have been at that location, in her defense the transition from public road, an L-turn to boat ramp is poorly marked. But it us also clear at that point that you are right next to Georgian Bay, a huge body of water.














> Rubinstein-Gilbert said the car stayed afloat long enough for the woman to roll down the window, grab her purse and swim about 30 metres to shore.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

GTIanz said:


> I own a 2016 Camaro and couldn't believe it when 3 people got out of the car!


He probably just couldn't see the road  no biggie


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Holy ****, dude. The guy in the car filming had to have **** himself over this one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Traffic report playing during the accident is totally inaccurate.


----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks like the rear axle walked off job! 



JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^^

double synchronized haymaker 

truck in reverse


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

inb4 McBaboon with 5/5 road rage points and 5/5 white trash behavior


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> inb4 McBaboon with 5/5 road rage points and 5/5 white trash behavior


I can only give that 5/5 Jessups


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Photo of accident from this morning's F1 race.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

McBanagon said:


> redacted


Really glad I didn't look at this thread before watching the race.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Really glad I didn't look at this thread before watching the race.


Ooops. Sorry about that. I would have been pissed if I read my post before watching the race. 

I'll delete mine, and you delete yours - then no one will know who got in an accident with that Safety Car this morning.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Having traveled over that bridge hundreds of times while living in CT and NY I always wanted to GTF off the bridge as fast as possible because of situations like this. It looks like everyone got pretty lucky, that could've been so much worse.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Stolen mystery machine crashes into building...



















http://www.wcnc.com/news/weird/raggy-stolen-scooby-van-hits-house/194466617

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

EAD0001 said:


>


Totally the Explorers fault, but it wasn't like the Cruze driver didn't have time to react. You can see the Explorer starting to drift into the left lane at a much lower speed than the approaching Cruze well before impact. Why the Cruze didn't back off upon seeing that I have no idea.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Having traveled over that bridge hundreds of times while living in CT and NY I always wanted to GTF off the bridge as fast as possible because of situations like this. It looks like everyone got pretty lucky, that could've been so much worse.


for what happen, that was the best possible outcome. if I was in any one of those cars around that truck ID play the lotto asap lol


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

RollingInDubs said:


> Totally the Explorers fault, but it wasn't like the Cruze driver didn't have time to react.


Yeah... that crash wasn't the Cruze's fault, but it was completely avoidable. It's like he went to TCL driving school. "That Explorer shouldn't be doing that. Full ramming speed Captain!"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

RollingInDubs said:


> Totally the Explorers fault, but it wasn't like the Cruze driver didn't have time to react. You can see the Explorer starting to drift into the left lane at a much lower speed than the approaching Cruze well before impact. Why the Cruze didn't back off upon seeing that I have no idea.


So many people drift lanes nowadays because of cellphones etc, looks like the Cruze driver expected that and was ready to give space. It's almost like a "boy who cried wolf" scenario, at some point you just start expecting it. 

Maybe they shouldn't have expected that, but still I think 100% of the blame is on the Explorer driver, for failure to ield, signal, and illegal U-turn (solid yellow=never cross).


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

one person injured


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

P Q said:


> for what happen, that was the best possible outcome. if I was in any one of those cars around that truck ID play the lotto asap lol


The Tappan Zee is just a bad bridge. Hopefully they stay on schedule for the new bridge to open in late 2017.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> So many people drift lanes nowadays because of cellphones etc, looks like the Cruze driver expected that and was ready to give space. It's almost like a "boy who cried wolf" scenario, at some point you just start expecting it.
> 
> Maybe they shouldn't have expected that, but still I think 100% of the blame is on the Explorer driver, for failure to ield, signal, and illegal U-turn (solid yellow=never cross).


I dunno about illegal U-turn. By that logic you can't make a left turn into a driveway if there's a solid yellow line.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

left turns would be the exception, if exiting or entering the roadway, at least that sounds logical to me... 

Around here most places have "NO TURNS" or no U-turn signs after a divider like that ends to stop all confusion anyway.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> So many people drift lanes nowadays because of cellphones etc, looks like the Cruze driver expected that and was ready to give space. It's almost like a "boy who cried wolf" scenario, at some point you just start expecting it.
> 
> Maybe they shouldn't have expected that, but still I think 100% of the blame is on the Explorer driver, for failure to ield, signal, and illegal U-turn (solid yellow=never cross).


I would never have expected the Explorer to try that u-turn from lane 2 either.

At most, like you said, I would have expected the Explorer's destination to be wonder into my lane.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> I would never have expected the Explorer to try that u-turn from lane 2 either.
> 
> At most, like you said, I would have expected the *Explorer's *destination to be wonder into my lane.


Guess I'll be concerned about the vehicle named Explorer to go exploring to destinations unknown from now on. Gawd, that
was a ridiculous manuever. "I'm not gonna look, I'm just gonna book... right over here"


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

MasterAdkins said:


> The Tappan Zee is just a bad bridge. Hopefully they stay on schedule for the new bridge to open in late 2017.


agreed. Seems they are making lots of progress based off the updates I have seen


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

According to the report... just cuts and bruises for the biker






01:30


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

Wtf happened? Looks like he just fainted.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ross1013 said:


> Wtf happened? Looks like he just fainted.


Right before he went down, the bike got sideways after the rear tire locked up. Broken chain/belt or some other mechanical issue is my guess.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

AutoBear said:


>


I could watch this all day. :laugh:


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...iver-brawl-side-nyc-highway-article-1.2641895


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

http://www.mynews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/news/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2016/5/18/ocoee_police_cruiser_crash_video.html?cid=facebook_News_13

Ocoee Police cruiser slams into motorist's car during pursuit


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> http://www.mynews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/news/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2016/5/18/ocoee_police_cruiser_crash_video.html?cid=facebook_News_13
> 
> Ocoee Police cruiser slams into motorist's car during pursuit


Wow that was really reckless of the officer. 90mph? Most of the time that I see officers run lights they slow down substantially to check/evade traffic. The victim doesn't have much chance to hear/see a cop coming through an intersection if he's doing 90mph, i feel bad for her.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Wow that was really reckless of the officer. 90mph? Most of the time that I see officers run lights they slow down substantially to check/evade traffic. The victim doesn't have much chance to hear/see a cop coming through an intersection if he's doing 90mph, i feel bad for her.


Yeah. 
Someone is going to be getting a big payout.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Wow that was really reckless of the officer. 90mph? Most of the time that I see officers run lights they slow down substantially to check/evade traffic. The victim doesn't have much chance to hear/see a cop coming through an intersection if he's doing 90mph, i feel bad for her.


You can kind of see how that could happen. There was a police car approaching the intersection slowly on the left. I would assume he has lights and siren on too. He would obstruct the view of the blue Toyota in the intersection as speeding officer approaches the intersection. The speeding officer probably thought it would be OK to run the light because the first police car runs interference/blocks the intersection. Unfortunately, the first officer doesn't do a good job of that as he let the blue Toyota pull into the intersection. In the end, it is still up to the speeding officer to be sure his path is clear before proceeding into the intersection. He screwed up.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Wow that was really reckless of the officer. 90mph? Most of the time that I see officers run lights they slow down substantially to check/evade traffic. The victim doesn't have much chance to hear/see a cop coming through an intersection if he's doing 90mph, i feel bad for her.


pft! only 90!

our Metro officers do it right! 109mph at night with no lights or sirens.......then try to cover it up and blame the victim. That's justice for ya! :what:

http://lasvegassun.com/news/2009/may/20/police-officer-killed-crash-drove-109-mph-no-light/

settlement

http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/police-settlement-calvin-darling-approved


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/TELEGRAPH.CO.UK/videos/10154301537729749/


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks like the Duke boys moved to Romainia.

Nice landing too.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

geeze... crazy hang time
(maybe this version is better)


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

jeff james said:


> geeze... crazy hang time


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

jeff james said:


> geeze... crazy hang time


Jeez, at least the post right above you with the same video had the original, not a video of a screen 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

9.5 on the landing :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Jeez, at least the post right above you with the same video had the original, not a video of a screen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


In before McB posts a vertical video of the video playing on vortex of the video of the video.


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

heh...sometimes it's hard to gather what the original is.

I reposted


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

Interestingly enough, no one died in this smash up

Passenger is said to have ducked


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

ooof~!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

In B4 the GIF





Replays @1:40


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> In B4 the GIF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good lord that was brutal.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Happened near my work...



















Must have been one heck of an impact.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

trn905 said:


> Let me modify your statement, " the tax payers of Ocoee are going to get soaked -a big payout "


:beer:


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> good lord that was brutal.


Understatement.

@wolfslash16...How is that wacky?


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

veedubman72 said:


> @wolfslash16...How is that wacky?


I'm going by the fact that the Ram is folded in half.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Wolfslash16 said:


> I'm going by the fact that the Ram is folded in half.


Agreed.... Whacked and whacky..


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with people?



> KENNEWICK, Wash. - A man walking with ducks in the middle of an Eastern Washington highway caused a crash that injured two people Sunday night, the Washington State Patrol reports.
> 
> State troopers responded to the scene, on Highway 240 near Edison Street, at about 7:20 p.m. after receiving reports of a crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Naked man from I-71 crash charged with OVI, vehicluar assault, resisting arrest



> BLUE ASH, Ohio -- The man accused of running naked down I-71 after causing a seven-car accident pleaded not guilty on Saturday morning to multiple charges, with bond totaling to $600,000.
> 
> Tracy Martin, 44, appeared in court in a wheelchair. He claimed that his brakes went out in his truck before the accident, which injured six people, after which he proceeded to run naked for nearly a mile down I-71 Southbound near I-275 in Blue Ash.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

McBanagon said:


>


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

McBanagon said:


>


Ford needs to administer mandatory RWD driving tests before handing over the keys to those things. 

Think of the children.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

BongTechnician said:


> Ford needs to administer mandatory RWD driving tests before handing over the keys to those things.


Ya think?

Tourbus cam gives great perspective on this one.

"oh... oooh... oh.. geezus"






:35


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

1:12


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Ya think?
> 
> Tourbus cam gives great perspective on this one.
> 
> ...


just another mustang in its natural habitat


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> 1:12


Is this really that common an occurrence?


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

CodeMan said:


> Is this really that common an occurrence?


I sure as hell never had that kind of good luck when I've fallen off my bike. Wish I did! Something about having a hard spot form under your skin and it turns out to be asphalt -- 7 years after the accident!!!!!!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CodeMan said:


> Is [mattresses] really that common an occurrence?


I never stick around long enough to find out. 

However, seeing that one out of 10 mattresses I see on top of vehicles are secured properly, I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

McBanagon said:


>


hoo boy.... it's hoon time


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

Rain is Gods drift lube.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

karlorado said:


> Rain is Gods drift lube.


The the Chicago area, I believe the roads are covered in powdered stupidity which gets activated when it rains or snows. Or maybe that's everywhere?


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> http://www.mynews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/news/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2016/5/18/ocoee_police_cruiser_crash_video.html?cid=facebook_News_13
> 
> Ocoee Police cruiser slams into motorist's car during pursuit


JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...

That'll leave a mark.


----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Ya think?
> 
> Tourbus cam gives great perspective on this one.
> 
> ...


Geeze... Mustang going too fast tries to squeeze thru where there just ain't no room.

Duh


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...
> 
> That'll leave a mark.


That was nasty...

This left me scratching my head though:



> State troopers ticketed Bonner $164 for running a red light.
> 
> An attorney for Montalvo said they plan to sue the Ocoee Police Department for her injuries.


Sure looked like the cop's lanes had the red light...it wasn't clear that she had a red or a green.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

CodeMan said:


> Is this really that common an occurrence?


Didn't Turbio's old diesel get totaled by a flying mattress? I'm betting these "soft" landings aren't that soft.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

AutoBear said:


>


Did that really require a choke hold? I mean yeah dude is dumb and reckless, but he doesn't appear to be trying to leave or anything.


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Did that really require a choke hold? I mean yeah dude is dumb and reckless, but he doesn't appear to be trying to leave or anything.


Probably the cop is really tired of dealing with these Jagoffs and most likely has dealt with this squid before. And how in the world can you tell if he was trying to leave.

Seems appropriate. Endangering public safety


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Ya think?
> 
> Tourbus cam gives great perspective on this one.
> 
> ...


This bus in the left lane is illegal at least in my state, and who knows if they signaled or not when moving back to the middle. I get the Mustang driver couldn't handle the cut in but it all starts with the bus moving to the passing lane that pisses me off more.


----------



## Powderkeg (Jun 11, 2011)

clutchrider said:


> This bus in the left lane is illegal at least in my state, and who knows if they signaled or not when moving back to the middle. I get the Mustang driver couldn't handle the cut in but it all starts with the bus moving to the passing lane that pisses me off more.


This is in South Carolina. I'm thinking it's ok for a tour bus to pass and then come back after the pass. As to whether he signaled, you are just speculating. Mustang is outta control.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Powderkeg said:


> This is in South Carolina. I'm thinking it's ok for a tour bus to pass and then come back after the pass. As to whether he signaled, you are just speculating. Mustang is outta control.


A little counter steering could have fixed that problem. People don't know how to drive, it's not the car so much.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

clutchrider said:


> This bus in the left lane is illegal at least in my state, and who knows if they signaled or not when moving back to the middle. I get the Mustang driver couldn't handle the cut in but it all starts with the bus moving to the passing lane that pisses me off more.


No it all starts with the Mustang going too fast.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Pretty much ruined that fence!


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

TopDown_ said:


> And how in the world can you tell if he was trying to leave.


He put down his kickstand.


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Harvey Hopkins said:


> 1:12


Heh... in the future, there will be a camera everywhere just waiting for a stunt like that.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good god man, those aren't wacky. They're tragic. Regardless of tacoed cars/trucks, death and injury isn't wacky.


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Nothing like a big vehicle coming over the line...


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm so glad the dog is okay. Stupid owner.


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

20thAna3282 said:


> I'm so glad the dog is okay. Stupid owner.


Well it was okay, then ran out towards the freeway :'(


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Wolfslash16 said:


>


I remember that accident, happened right up the road from my old job and was like 6 years ago? My wife drove a Commander and I was shocked how bad that turned out. And no, not wacky.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

20thAna3282 said:


> I'm so glad the dog is okay. Stupid owner.


Video is from 2001. Dog is likely dead by now. :screwy:

I guess since we are posting old accident videos;


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

AutoBear said:


>


I smiled watching this. :thumbup:


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

GoHomeBroke said:


> I smiled watching this. :thumbup:


Me too, Totally reminded me of this game _waaaaay_ back in the day :laugh::laugh:










And YouTube delivers with the cut scenes!!! eace:






Ohh the gold ol' days when EA actually produced racing games that were worth playing... Le Sigh


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Did that really require a choke hold? I mean yeah dude is dumb and reckless, but he doesn't appear to be trying to leave or anything.


illegal wheelie in front of a cop is asking for it. Hitting said cop's car in the process is beyond words... basically, cop submitting you like a bad dog should be expected.

squid got what squid had coming to em.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

BongTechnician said:


> illegal wheelie in front of a cop is asking for it. Hitting said cop's car in the process is beyond words... basically, cop submitting you like a bad dog should be expected.
> 
> squid got what squid had coming to em.


While I agree from a karma standpoint it seems a bit over the top. I don't really care about the biker, but as a taxpayer that doesn't want my police department getting sued I would prefer employing a cooler-head.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> While I agree from a karma standpoint it seems a bit over the top. I don't really care about the biker, but as a taxpayer that doesn't want my police department getting sued I would prefer employing a cooler-head.


What do you think the biker's original plan was?
I'd bet my bottom dollar that it was to wheelie past the cop, then accelerate away as he flipped on the blue lights.

You don't do a wheelie by a cop, then plan on stopping.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> While I agree from a karma standpoint it seems a bit over the top. I don't really care about the biker, but as a taxpayer that doesn't want my police department getting sued I would prefer employing a cooler-head.


And I don't want my police department paralyzed because they might get sued. Not over the top. If he started beating on him, maybe (we can't see the rest of the video, so who knows). but he immobilized him and that's good enough for me.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Did that really require a choke hold? I mean yeah dude is dumb and reckless, but he doesn't appear to be trying to leave or anything.


Was doing a wheelie behind a cop who was obviously slowing down necessary? :laugh: Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

GoHomeBroke said:


> Was doing a wheelie behind a cop who was obviously slowing down necessary? :laugh: Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


Nah, I guess I'm not really arguing the point. It was really really really dumb. Also to videotape yourself breaking laws....


----------



## Barefoot_ (Nov 15, 2009)

I got the right o way here...


and.....


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Ugh, what useless people. Don't go to see if he's alright, don't try to follow the truck. Just sit there and mouth breathe.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

*checks date*

Yeah, it was on a Tuesday. My day off, but I'm sure I was sleeping in that morning.

This is Glendora, east Los Angeles, the I-210 East to 57 South junction. Seeing the way the truck keeps driving off in the distance, he probably thought "Screw you for not letting me lane change!" and allowed the damages on his company vehicle to get written off by his employer (at least from my observation, that is a commercial truck).


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

All the action happens in the first 1:00

(it has a crash and it's wacky, so I'm counting it)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> All the action happens in the first 1:00
> 
> (it has a crash and it's wacky, so I'm counting it)


Cops need to learn all they need to do to stop a biker from moving is to put their nightstick in the rear wheel.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Ditching the bike like that was pretty crazy. Would a safe guess be stolen, not properly licensed/registered (and not traceable) or not giving a rat's hind end?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

DonL said:


> Ditching the bike like that was pretty crazy. Would a safe guess be stolen, not properly licensed/registered (and not traceable) or not giving a rat's hind end?


I've always wondered that, why people abandon such large traceable investments. I guess the urge to GTFO gets confused with avoiding jail time and that overrides common sense.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> All the action happens in the first 1:00
> 
> (it has a crash and it's wacky, so I'm counting it)


So, my assumption is that the blue and green bikes are stolen, hence the lack of caring if the blue one gets left behind and the green rider doesn't mind aiding and abetting?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Cops need to learn all they need to do to stop a biker from moving is to put their nightstick in the rear wheel.


Or hit them with the stick and push them over.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Cops need to learn all they need to do to stop a biker from moving is to put their nightstick in the rear wheel.


This (even though it sounds like sexual innuendo). or 2 hand it over the helmet and under the squid's chin. Squid might be less inclined to speed off if it will result in a couple hundred pounds pressing on its larynx. Squids have larynxes, right?


----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

I guess he's feelin' kinda lazy and sleepy... and drifty.

Lucky


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Or using his smart phone.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

BongTechnician said:


> Squids have larynxes, right?


The eventual breathing tube has to go somewhere.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## mitcompressor (Apr 17, 2010)

So... after you, Alfonse.

Geeze


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

1:25


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Bazooka said:


> 1:25


The first time she was standing behind the door she was trying to get in. When he backed up, why in the hell would you stand behind your door again?



Entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bazooka said:


> Epic Road Rage Video - Rich lady in *Mercedes Benz *gets Owned!


Is Mercedes?

**Edit.** Slabby sides and those tail lights made me think it was an 15 year old Avalon, but it's not. I can't figure out which Mercedes it is. That third brake light is throwing me off.

Edit #3. How long has the _"Edited by ______" _been a hyperlink to view previous versions/edit history?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.motorsport.com/bf3/news/vaidyanathan-escapes-horror-crash-at-oulton-park-741441/


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Holy crap that is some air


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

jump to 1:30


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

omoderncultureo said:


>


You would think there's nothing else going on in the world, this news item has been on nearly constant replay in Rome since it happened... We're headed up there tomorrow morning to check it out. I can't tell you how many times we've been over that very stretch along the Arno over the years... :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kandiru (Jun 15, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Prága? Perhaps too much Plzner, the "České Reality" sign on the left is a hint?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Past this on the Cross Bronx on my way home from PA yesterday. I must have past it right after it happened. Lucky I was only in traffic going east for about 15- 20 mins.




















http://abc7ny.com/traffic/driver-re...-dangling-off-cross-bronx-expressway/1362606/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.kgw.com/news/local/man-s-airbag-brands-volkswagen-on-his-arm/218610280


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


> http://www.kgw.com/news/local/man-s-airbag-brands-volkswagen-on-his-arm/218610280


a fate worse than death


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

TaaT said:


> jump to 1:30


Sir Isaac Newton is one hell of a DP (as in director of photography... not donkey puncher).


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

TaaT said:


> http://www.kgw.com/news/local/man-s-airbag-brands-volkswagen-on-his-arm/218610280


Satan walks among us!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Ooof... Metal cylinder at speed makes for broken arm






























> LEAVENWORTH, Wash. -- A 19-year-old Kirkland man was hospitalized Friday afternoon after a piece of metal broke free from a truck and smashed into his windshield.
> 
> The man was heading south on SR-97 about 13 miles outside of Leavenworth when a metal cylinder broke free from a flatbed truck hauling four hydraulic lift arms used for garbage trucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

> Leavenworth, WA



mmmmmmm delicious German sausages.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Hand Cannon said:


>


 Honda didn't dodge that ram.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

P Q said:


> http://abc7ny.com/traffic/driver-re...-dangling-off-cross-bronx-expressway/1362606/


Oh look, a penny!


----------



## Balderdash (Dec 6, 2010)

Nothing like a little flyin' plywood coming at you to make your day.


http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2016/04/29/plywood-windshield-highway-14/


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Balderdash said:


> Nothing like a little flyin' plywood coming at you to make your day.
> 
> 
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2016/04/29/plywood-windshield-highway-14/


It's Amazing they escaped without serious injury. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

nater said:


> It's Amazing they escaped without serious injury.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's also amazing that the plywood somehow flew into the car flat like that and not flipping flat side up and spinning as I would imagine it would do 99/100 times once air resistance hits. Run with a piece of plywood over your head for two seconds the air resistance is already trying to lift it. Weird.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> It's also amazing that the plywood somehow flew into the car flat like that and not flipping flat side up and spinning as I would imagine it would do 99/100 times once air resistance hits. Run with a piece of plywood over your head for two seconds the air resistance is already trying to lift it. Weird.


Been there and done that on a windy day...makes it very tough to maneuver. I'd pay to see how that all went down. If we were in Russia we'd already have the video! :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

So... is this a thing?










http://ckom.com/article/196612/photos-loose-plywood-truck-crashes-through-sask-man-s-windshield






























> Jonny Gibson believes a hot drink on a cold drive saved his life after a giant piece of plywood came crashing through his windshield.
> 
> “The split second I was leaning over was the split second this huge chunk of plywood went through my window,” Gibson recalled.
> 
> ...


----------



## kasbah (Jul 19, 2010)

Near miss...

yikes


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

efrie said:


> The first time she was standing behind the door she was trying to get in. When he backed up, why in the hell would you stand behind your door again?
> 
> 
> 
> Entertaining nonetheless.


Stoopid ?


----------



## Massive Attack (Jun 13, 2011)

Hand Cannon said:


> So... is this a thing?


Flying Lumber.....whadda Bummer


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 16, 2010)

Getting to know you just a little closer each day.... oy vey~!


----------



## jeff james (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, goody. Here's my chance to do a U-ey

(just turn that music off)


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

ROFL that music is perfect, as soon as the yellow thing (taxi???) exits screen right, it calms way down. :laugh:


----------



## Harvey Hopkins (Nov 20, 2011)

If you are looking for an audience, you might as well make your crackup happen in front of the po po station.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

(NSFW bad words)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

^ Wow


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TopDown_ (Jul 12, 2010)

whoa... what the heck?


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

No stop sign that I could see, but I would never assume an Aussie semi was going to stop, those b or c- trains are huge.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

More wacky than accident:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

AutoBear said:


> More wacky than accident:


that looks like fun. would almost want to go around and try it again.

And, it looked like a few of those cars actually jumped quite well.....landing on all 4 tires at the same time. (first one and it looked like it may be a subaru?)


----------



## BumpSteer (Jan 27, 2010)

Oregon highway crazy jumble


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

GTIanz said:


> that looks like fun. would almost want to go around and try it again.
> 
> And, it looked like a few of those cars actually jumped quite well.....landing on all 4 tires at the same time. (first one and it looked like it may be a subaru?)


That would create havoc here with all the semi's, dump trucks, tanker trucks, etc typically found in the fast lane:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

GTIanz said:


> that looks like fun. would almost want to go around and try it again.
> 
> And, it looked like a few of those cars actually jumped quite well.....landing on all 4 tires at the same time. (first one and it looked like it may be a subaru?)


Ha Ha, my dad once took me on a back road once that had something similar. Was fun but probably not something you would want to do on a regular basis unless your car was rally prepped or such a beater that there would be zero F's given when your whole front end fell apart.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

This happened here yesterday. 
Semi left a 100km/h (62mph) road, down through the ditch and into somebody's back yard!


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


That looks like trouble


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


At first glance it almost looked like the girl on the ground had a flask in her hand 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

sicksappeal said:


> At first glance it almost looked like the girl on the ground had a flask in her hand
> 
> 
> Sent from my podado phon


I thought she was filming herself with an old handheld camcorder......


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Left side, across the median,


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Bread Truck vs deli meat truck*

http://gothamist.com/2016/06/17/tractor-trailer_carrying_deli_meats.php


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.10news.com/news/out-of-control-mustang-leaves-trail-of-crushing-damage-in-paradise-hills


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

MN Mongo said:


> That looks like trouble


What you did there. I see it and it's damn funny. :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## 18bora. (Aug 18, 2007)

vdubjb said:


> http://gothamist.com/2016/06/17/tractor-trailer_carrying_deli_meats.php



This accident is missing this


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

VWVan said:


>


hah... whoa


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> this kind of stuff is beyond common over there. super weird to think its "normal" :screwy:



Weird is putting sunscreen on your babies face, and transporting them like this. 

Kill two birds with one stone. No more sunscreen and road rash protection...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Are those the Middle Eastern refugees coming ashore?


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

State police tweeted this:

[email protected] issue warning to drivers - "Pay attention" http://fox25.com/28Pdayf


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Car hauler travelling south on US-24 (Telegraph Road) clips the I-696 bridge. Among the carnage: A Mini on the top deck of the hauler, that was _flipped upside down on top of the truck_. :laugh: :screwy:  

http://www.clickondetroit.com/traff...-on-telegraph-hits-696-overpass-in-southfield


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

cuppie said:


> Car hauler travelling south on US-24 (Telegraph Road) clips the I-696 bridge. Among the carnage: A Mini on the top deck of the hauler, that was _flipped upside down on top of the truck_. :laugh: :screwy:
> 
> http://www.clickondetroit.com/traff...-on-telegraph-hits-696-overpass-in-southfield


Now it's Mini-er.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Shop owner makes a statement about drunk driving and puts a pickup outside. Sure enough, a drunk lands on it.

Salem, Oregon


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

DUI suspect drives a mile with victim stuck in windshield of car. 😥

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...edestrian-Oceanside-Police-Say-384538141.html












Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

^she'll have a fun time in prison or rather the prison will have a fun time with her.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Nailed it.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jebus. I hope someone drove up and stopped the guy with the boat


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Bike was following too closely and why did he not slam on his brakes instead of trying to go around it?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Bike was following too closely and why did he not slam on his brakes instead of trying to go around it?


The second that cargo came loose, I was yelling at my monitor "LIFT LIFT LIFT!"
The second it hit the ground, I was yelling at my monitor "BRAKE BRAKE BRAKE!"
The second I saw he was still following at the same distance, I was yelling at my monitor, "OUCH OUCH OUCH" because I already knew it was too late. 

Not sure if he wasn't paying attention, or was waiting for the first bounce before he reacted. Either way, it was too little, too late.

I have a feeling that even if he was at a safe distance, he would have still run over it. Target fixation is a bitch.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

They zigged when they should have zagged.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

Classic target fixation. Instead of looking where he wanted to go he was looking at what he did not want to hit.

If you're looking at it, you're gonna hit it.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Bet those jorts helped when he was rolling down the highway.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

@McMike said:


> The second that cargo came loose, I was yelling at my monitor "LIFT LIFT LIFT!"
> The second it hit the ground, I was yelling at my monitor "BRAKE BRAKE BRAKE!"
> The second I saw he was still following at the same distance, I was yelling at my monitor, "OUCH OUCH OUCH" because I already knew it was too late.
> 
> ...


It was a bit less than 2 seconds from when it came loose to when his brake lights came on.

From the Limo U-turn thread, TCL's universally recognized reaction time to braking is 2.3 seconds. Sometimes being better than average still isn't' good enough.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> It was a bit less than 2 seconds from when it came loose to when his brake lights came on.
> 
> From the Limo U-turn thread, TCL's universally recognized reaction time to braking is 2.3 seconds. Sometimes being better than average still isn't' good enough.


A motorcycle can typically outbrake a car. The only problem is; can the car behind the motorcycle outbrake the motorcycle?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Bartnik said:


> Classic target fixation. Instead of looking where he wanted to go he was looking at what he did not want to hit.
> 
> If you're looking at it, you're gonna hit it.


this


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> A motorcycle can typically outbrake a car. The only problem is; can the car behind the motorcycle outbrake the motorcycle?


Motorcycles can't outbrake giant Twinkies, though.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

veedubman72 said:


> ^she'll have a fun time in prison or rather the prison will have a fun time with her.


This is the driver. :facepalm:










http://media.nbcsandiego.com/images/620*349/Stacy+Sanchez+Facebook+Photo.jpg

(IDK why the image won't embed.)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> This is the driver. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forum doesn't like asterisks. 
http://scallywagandvagabond.com/2016/06/stacy-sanchez-dui-homeless-man/


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Maybe she just thought it was all part of the club scene.

Hits him on the sidewalk at 6 AM.

Love to see the BAC on her


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Sump said:


> Bet those jorts helped when he was rolling down the highway.


Jorts ALWAYS help.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

gti_matt said:


> This is the driver. :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude looks like a lady.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

core5 said:


> Motorcycles can't outbrake giant Twinkies, though.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

omoderncultureo said:


>


wow, you can clearly see that the giant pony went ****less...


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> wow, you can clearly see that the giant pony went ****less...


It's a moose.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Daemon42 said:


> It's a moose.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> Maybe she just thought it was all part of the club scene.
> 
> Hits him on the sidewalk at 6 AM.
> 
> Love to see the BAC on her


:facepalm:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Bartnik said:


> Classic target fixation. Instead of looking where he wanted to go he was looking at what he did not want to hit.
> 
> If you're looking at it, you're gonna hit it.


I concur.

Shorts and tennis shoes tell me he might be new to this whole 2 wheeled thing.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Daemon42 said:


> It's a moose.


AKA "Giant Pony of the North"


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

@McMike said:


>


oh its you mcbanagon!:laugh:

I'm a bit slow at this name changing thing


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> It was a bit less than 2 seconds from when it came loose to when his brake lights came on.
> 
> From the Limo U-turn thread, TCL's universally recognized reaction time to braking is 2.3 seconds. Sometimes being better than average still isn't' good enough.


2 second reaction time seems ridiculous. I was watching the video and was able to apply brakes. First time through I did not know what was going to happen or when. But the moment I saw large movement from the twinkie I was off the gas.

Wonder if he would have been able to land it if he wasnt on the brakes?


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Local talent:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Power5 said:


> 2 second reaction time seems ridiculous. I was watching the video and was able to apply brakes. First time through I did not know what was going to happen or when. But the moment I saw large movement from the twinkie I was off the gas.
> 
> Wonder if he would have been able to land it if he wasnt on the brakes?


They should incorporate Twinkie obstacles in the next Road Rash release.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Power5 said:


> 2 second reaction time seems ridiculous. I was watching the video and was able to apply brakes. First time through I did not know what was going to happen or when. But the moment I saw large movement from the twinkie I was off the gas.
> 
> Wonder if he would have been able to land it if he wasnt on the brakes?


You were also expecting something, which dramatically improves your reaction time.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> You were also expecting something, which dramatically improves your reaction time.


Usually am expecting anything to happen on the highway. Always have my escape plan in mind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Power5 said:


> 2 second reaction time seems ridiculous.


I agree. It does seem ridiculous, but that doesn't change the resluts of the study.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Usually am expecting anything to happen on the highway. Always have my escape plan in mind.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


When you watch that video, you _*know*_ that something is going to happen within 10 seconds or so. There is no way you can maintain that level of alertness for hours of driving. I'm sure you're an alert driver. I am too, but at the same time there's going to be a second or so when something totally off the wall happens in front of me while my brain processes that.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I try to stay focused when needed. Alone on a deserted road, I may wander a bit.

It is interesting how the camera car was able to avoid the twinkle and the bike and the rider in plenty of time. And that was 3 moving obstacles not just one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

bubuski said:


>


at least someone scored a free boat!

:screwy:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

bubuski said:


>


well that was a long video with no real payoff :/

HOLD ONHOLDONHOLDON


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

lol wtf did I just watch?

Looks like a scene out of an action movie, minus the fact that it's actually a f*ck up.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

worth_fixing said:


> lol wtf did I just watch?
> 
> Looks like a scene out of an action movie, minus the fact that it's actually a f*ck up.


I think it is some kind of film...


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> lol wtf did I just watch?
> 
> Looks like a scene out of an action movie, minus the fact that it's actually a f*ck up.



Looks like Amsterdam and not like the cars or boats I saw the two times I went there.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> German police say a driver lost control of his car after slipping on a slimy trail left by a procession of snails that were making their way across the highway.
> 
> The car - an old East German Trabant - flipped over and was wrecked, but the driver was unhurt.
> 
> Police said the incident happened early Wednesday near Paderborn, about 350 kilometers (220 miles) west of Berlin.


no pics unfortunately


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

uh oh, incoming cambergang trend right there.


----------



## ixamnis (Aug 24, 2015)

This happened this morning between 9:30 and 10 AM. Jalesha was texting and driving. ....or parking. I'm not sure which.



















It's still there 4 hours later the last I looked. Come by and see it if you are in the area. (Towne East Mall, east side, Wichita, Kansas.)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Go to 0:45


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Dravenport said:


> well that was a long video with no real payoff :/
> 
> HOLD ONHOLDONHOLDON


There's a boat!! We lost a boat!!:laugh::vampire:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TaaT said:


> Go to 0:45


that's what you get for wrapping your car chrome


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

The Pokemon GO accidents have begun...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> The Pokemon GO accidents have begun...


It's clever and timely, but I don't believe it.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> It's clever and timely, but I don't believe it.


Nobody admits that, nor would the service writer put that in the work order, unless for obvious internet points.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Cops show up at their job and immediately put their lives on the line. If not some crazed, deranged wacko with a gun or a knife, then it's some nut in a car.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

taat said:


>


stancenatiooon!


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

Skip to :20, and a bonus at 1:10


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

^^^^ 

What a dildo. Tries to accelerate past the car in front of him that's merging for the same entrance, and then honks angrily because the other driver dares to also want to merge in, then swerves without looking into an occupied lane.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Yep... The guy in the Red SUV (out of state) did merge a bit late, probably confused by the guy in front of him who stayed in the on-off ramp. 

Legally, there is a thin (extremely thin) argument that the SUV performed an unsafe lane change, but this is TCL.... 
Ultimately, the camera-guy is screwed when his insurance company sees the 100% avoidable accident he caused just because he was impatient.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

All the MINI had to do was avoid the crash was lift. I don't even think he needed brakes at that point - the speed differential was low and he was 1-2 car lengths back. Trying to change lanes while staying on the gas was pretty much the worst response he could have come up with.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> The Pokemon GO accidents have begun...


Friend of a friend took that picture :beer:


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

Braziliand Road Rage earlier this week

GM S10 x VW Jetta

http://g1.globo.com/sp/ribeirao-pre...tem-carros-de-proposito-em-ribeirao-veja.html

results :


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> The Pokemon GO accidents have begun...





@McMike said:


> It's clever and timely, but I don't believe it.


How about this one: *Don’t be this guy: 'Pokemon Go' player crashes into tree while driving*


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> How about this one: *Don’t be this guy: 'Pokemon Go' player crashes into tree while driving*


Looks like he caught _Trevenant_









They have a character for everything.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

omoderncultureo said:


> bonus at 1:10


:laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Interesting take on trying to reduce crashes with deer. (Seems we have had a lot of animal strikes posted in here from day one)



> UW study: More cougars could save lives, reduce crashes by lowering deer population


http://komonews.com/news/local/uw-study-cougars-could-save-lives-reduce-crashes-by-culling-deer-population



















freak accidents:



> it all started when someone hit a deer early Wednesday morning, and it ended up killing the driver of another car.


 (actually this has happened a number of times)


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

China:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> Interesting take on trying to reduce crashes with deer. (Seems we have had a lot of animal strikes posted in here from day one)
> 
> *UW study: More cougars could save lives, reduce crashes by lowering deer population*
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/uw-study-cougars-could-save-lives-reduce-crashes-by-culling-deer-population


That would only increase the number of cougars killed by cars. Just like we kill panthers in FL as the numbers increase.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Surf Green said:


> Yep... The guy in the Red SUV (out of state) did merge a bit late, probably confused by the guy in front of him who stayed in the on-off ramp.


However, the road was clearly marked with the thicker broken striping that indicates that the lane exits and is not for through-traffic. It was clear that the lane was for exiting.



Surf Green said:


> Legally, there is a thin (extremely thin) argument that the SUV performed an unsafe lane change, but this is TCL....
> Ultimately, the camera-guy is screwed when his insurance company sees the 100% avoidable accident he caused just because he was impatient.


Camera-guy did have enough room to brake from what I could see but instead was impatient and couldn't be bothered to brake, so he chose to swerve out of his lane instead.:thumbdown:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

gti_matt said:


> However, the road was clearly marked with the thicker broken striping that indicates that the lane exits and is not for through-traffic.


It's not that uncommon for on-off intersections to carry through traffic, even though they have 'merge' striping. I use one every single day when I leave work. They suck when you get behind someone who's either not familiar, is not paying attention, or doesn't signal.
The camera guy deserves, and is almost certain to take the blame, but I've seen stupider s**t argued (and won) in court.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

The local news website just reported on an accident this afternoon with few details and these photos. All I can think is, what is that mailbox post made of?


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

One big difference for me, between hitting a dear or a cougar, I'll hit the cougar at least twice before I get out of my car.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Claff said:


> The local news website just reported on an accident this afternoon with few details and these photos. All I can think is, what is that mailbox post made of?


Judging by the utility company truck in the background of the 1st pic, I'd guess he hit the power pole.


----------



## Bav17 (Mar 13, 2009)

Chmeeee said:


> ^^^^
> 
> What a dildo. Tries to accelerate past the car in front of him that's merging for the same entrance, and then honks angrily because the other driver dares to also want to merge in, then swerves without looking into an occupied lane.


That what I thought at first, but you can tell that Mr. not paying attention from New York only sees that its an exit only lane at the very last second. He doesn't get up to highway speed and signals barely once. I would have done the exact same thing to get on the highway. Clearly the Jeep was in the wrong if he got the ticket.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@6:50


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Skip to :30 and keep watching on the right side.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

Re: weedwhacker truck - the loose tire pulled over to the right as well to see what happened.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

tree trimming services provided


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Bav17 said:


> That what I thought at first, but you can tell that Mr. not paying attention from New York only sees that its an exit only lane at the very last second. He doesn't get up to highway speed and signals barely once. I would have done the exact same thing to get on the highway. Clearly the Jeep was in the wrong if he got the ticket.


You would have swerved into the other lane to hit a car?

The Jeep isn't completely innocent- but mistakes happen. That is why you should drive defensively. The whole thing could have been avoided if he hit the brakes, but his "I need to GO" desire contributed to all that, heavily. It was very avoidable. "Wrongness" in accidents isn't black or white, which is why we have insurance


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OOOF


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

The car looks pleasantly surprised about something, I see a smile there.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

HackAC said:


> The car looks pleasantly surprised about something, I see a smile there.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.carthrottle.com/post/the-one-off-pagani-huayra-pearl-has-been-mangled-in-paris/


----------



## focalBlur (Dec 5, 2003)

More Pokemon GO, caught by police body cam.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

So I'm looking at the usual morons who can't figure out how high their stuff is.

(and now, of course, they are playing Pokemon-Go to add to even more idiotic mindless "driving")

I can't wait for the BS posts like we had with cell phones ("Hey, I can play and not stray from my intended line of travel~!)

or "I'm in complete control of my vehicle with a cell phone in my hand"... geeze~!

At any rate. here are the beginning photos that seem to pop up monthly around here.

So far, seems rather normal dumbo truck driver smacking a bridge. Rather ho hum.










uh... not so fast. That looks pretty damn serious. (they shut all traffic down to analyze structural damage)










But wait, there's more:

Turns out a couple cars following this jack-azz get a motherload of concrete dumped right in their face:










They are lucky they weren't killed outright:

As it is they get flying glass galore right in their visual field 










Flying concrete packs a wallop (Semi was hauling a pair of excavators and evidently driver of semi can't do the math on how high a bridge is










http://komonews.com/news/local/truck-hits-overpass-i-5-south-backed-up-in-lewis-county


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

audifans said:


> So I'm looking at the usual morons who can't figure out how high their stuff is.
> 
> (and now, of course, they are playing Pokemon-Go to add to even more idiotic mindless "driving")
> 
> ...


At least the steering wheel cover survived.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> At least the steering wheel cover survived.


Thank God you quoted that entire thing, otherwise me might not have known what you were talking about.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Chmeeee said:


> Thank God you quoted that entire thing, otherwise me might not have known what you were talking about.


Ga ha ha... I was thinking the same thing.

Screw the steering wheel cover, that big chuck of crete aimed right at the driver's head... now that's saying something about surviving. Glad the windshield held.

Lucky, lucky.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Chmeeee said:


> Thank God you quoted that entire thing, otherwise me might not have known what you were talking about.


I think you'll manage to get past the sin I've committed.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryan1981 said:


> I think you'll manage to get past the sin I've committed.


Heh... indeed we will.

This crash... so nutso

Damn, that musta been crazy having artillery shells like that come thru the glass


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

audifans said:


> China:


All that needs to be said, has been said.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TaaT said:


> https://www.carthrottle.com/post/the-one-off-pagani-huayra-pearl-has-been-mangled-in-paris/


Well that didn't take long. INB4 RWD vs. AWD supercar debate.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Dude was driving a woefully under-prepared car way too fast for the safety equipment. Over on Speed Society about 60% of the commenters were saying how lucky they were to be alive and how they were taking stupid unnecessary risks due to the poor roll bar adequacy, 40% were keyboard racers saying live and let die. The driver even chimed in spewing his own ignorance about safety equipment. It was classic.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Any history behind the Defenders? One has UK plates


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

freedomgli said:


> Dude was driving a woefully under-prepared car way too fast for the safety equipment. Over on Speed Society about 60% of the commenters were saying how lucky they were to be alive and how they were taking stupid unnecessary risks due to the poor roll bar adequacy, 40% were keyboard racers saying live and let die. The driver even chimed in spewing his own ignorance about safety equipment. It was classic.


Got a link? I found the video on Speed Society but no comments.

I was curious about the safety requirements since the driver was fully suited and gloved, but the passenger was OK in a T-shirt and holding a phone.

The only thing I really don't like is harnesses being used with stock seats. A few years ago I agreed to buy some parts off a Miata. The car had been crashed by going off a road or track and hitting a tree or something. The harness' shoulder straps slipped off of the driver's shoulders and there was a big ol red spot on the inside of the windshield. I didn't ask how the driver made out (the owner of the wreck at the time was not the driver who crashed it) and I don't think I want to know. I'll call out everyone I see with a similar setup because it is just bad news.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.ktva.com/transport-truck-rolls-spills-chum-salmon-across-juneau-road-604/


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

so you're saying theres going to be a sale at the fish market in a few days? 

sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Gti_Grayson (Feb 12, 2015)

something seems a little fishy with that situation..


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

That's likely going to cost salmon their job. Juneau?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

veedubman72 said:


> That's likely going to cost salmon their job. Juneau?


couldn't help but chuckle here at my desk. :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Slip slidin' away... missed by inches.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> http://www.ktva.com/transport-truck-rolls-spills-chum-salmon-across-juneau-road-604/


The fish are all over the road yet all the workers picking them up are wearing hair nets. Seems like they are going to reuse them.

Anyway, once the Boss hears about this, the driver is going to sleep with the fishes.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

audifans said:


> Slip slidin' away... missed by inches.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Ohio Dump truck driver targets Pittsburgh FBI building, crashes vehicle through front gate*

No word yet on whether his first name is Emmett.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

spockcat said:


> *Ohio Dump truck driver targets Pittsburgh FBI building, crashes vehicle through front gate*
> 
> No word yet on whether his first name is Emmett.


oh snap the rabies finally got to him.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Not an accident... but could have been one (and maybe pieces did damage nearby cars). A cool video to watch nonetheless.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

CodeMan said:


>


I wonder if that guy is singing Soprano now.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

^^^


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


 why are they driving like complete utter whackjobs!?!?!?


do they NOT expect these events to happen???? :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

.LSinLV. said:


> why are they driving like complete utter whackjobs!?!?!?


Have you seen photos of the bride?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Videos like that are the reason I come to this thread!


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

guess the flipflops didnt allow him to properly heel-toe


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

omoderncultureo said:


> Skip to :20, and a bonus at 1:10


according to the annotation on the video, Jeep driver was found at fault... I really doubt that. If anything it should be 50/50 fault between the douchebag who floored it to get around the Jeep guy merging onto the highway. The Jeep barely even entered the guys lane and swerved back. Whole accident could've been easily avoided if the guy in the cam-car wasn't a hot head and drove a bit more calm. Then I see Jeep guy back into the sign and laughed :laugh:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Phillie Phanatic said:


>


At :15, it's apparent that someone is standing on the median. That must of been quite a time having a front row seat to that crazy circus explosion of metal


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mike02467 said:


> according to the annotation on the video, Jeep driver was found at fault... I really doubt that. If anything it should be 50/50 fault between the douchebag who floored it to get around the Jeep guy merging onto the highway. The Jeep barely even entered the guys lane and swerved back. Whole accident could've been easily avoided if the guy in the cam-car wasn't a hot head and drove a bit more calm. Then I see Jeep guy back into the sign and laughed :laugh:


You can also blame bad CT signage. There is no indication that that lane is an EXIT ONLY lane. The out of state driver realizes it late and indicates with his turn signal that he is moving into the travel lane. The video car stays on the gas and moves into the far left lane apparently without checking for faster traffic. I would say at a minimum this is 50/50. Probably even more the video car drivers fault for failing to yield to a faster moving vehicle.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Probably even more the video car drivers fault for failing to yield to a faster moving vehicle.


Plus he yelled "SON OF A B**TCH!" right at that other guy. Did you see that? That wasn't very nice.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> You can also blame bad CT signage. There is no indication that that lane is an EXIT ONLY lane. The out of state driver realizes it late and indicates with his turn signal that he is moving into the travel lane. The video car stays on the gas and moves into the far left lane apparently without checking for faster traffic. I would say at a minimum this is 50/50. Probably even more the video car drivers fault for failing to yield to a faster moving vehicle.


I drive past an airport everyday with two exit only ramps where the road goes from 4 to 2 lanes in a short distance. Every day I see people using the exit only lanes to cut forward in traffic then cutting over at the last minute.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

mike02467 said:


> according to the annotation on the video, Jeep driver was found at fault...


The guy who made the video can say whatever he wants, right? 
Maybe the Jeep did get a citation. But that doesn't mean the guy filming didn't also get a citation (and just didn't admit to it).



spockcat said:


> You can also blame bad CT signage. There is no indication that that lane is an EXIT ONLY lane.


There is indication, based on the differing lane hashes. What tripped the guy up was the fact that the car in front of him *did not* merge onto the highway, and continued onto the exit ramp.
"The guy in front of me isn't merging... so I don't have to either"

Or he could just be one of those people who doesn't merge until the very last second because he doesn't think ahead.


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

The cam driver is clearly at fault, regardless of who's "at fault." If you see a car merging in front of you (with it's turn signal on) you should either 1) brake and let them in, 2) check the left lane and change lanes if it's clear. This car did neither and caused the whole accident. I don't see how you can blame the merging car since he signaled in plenty of time for an attentive driver to slow down and let him in. You're all merging together, you should expect the cars in front of you to merge in ahead of you even if he's in the exit-only lane for a few seconds longer than usual.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

mike02467 said:


> according to the annotation on the video, Jeep driver was found at fault... I really doubt that. If anything it should be 50/50 fault between the douchebag who floored it to get around the Jeep guy merging onto the highway. The Jeep barely even entered the guys lane and swerved back.* Whole accident could've been easily avoided if the guy in the cam-car wasn't a hot head and drove a bit more calm*. Then I see Jeep guy back into the sign and laughed :laugh:


Agree, the cam-car guy - had he been paying attention - should have enough time to see the jeep indicator come on but instead he decided to speed up and hit his horn just to teach the guy a lesson. His second faux pas was not paying attention to what was oncoming on his left side either.

Not to be a smug SOB but normally when coming off a ramp like that I try and turn my head and have a good look to assess what is coming in case I need to take evasive action away from the guy in front of me. I would also have been anticipating that the Jeep driver was going to merge in that situation even if he was not indicating - it's just what people seem to do these days...lol. I'd lay most of the blame on the hot head cam-car guy for that situation.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

WilboBaggins said:


> The cam driver is clearly at fault, regardless of who's "at fault." If you see a car merging in front of you (with it's turn signal on) you should either 1) brake and let them in, 2) check the left lane and change lanes if it's clear. This car did neither and caused the whole accident. I don't see how you can blame the merging car since he signaled in plenty of time for an attentive driver to slow down and let him in. You're all merging together, you should expect the cars in front of you to merge in ahead of you even if he's in the exit-only lane for a few seconds longer than usual.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> There is indication, based on the differing lane hashes. What tripped the guy up was the fact that the car in front of him *did not* merge onto the highway, and continued onto the exit ramp.
> "The guy in front of me isn't merging... so I don't have to either"
> 
> Or he could just be one of those people who doesn't merge until the very last second because he doesn't think ahead.


Even in CT, there is usually a big yellow sign above the lane with an arrow pointing to the lane that says; THIS LANE EXIT ONLY. That is missing here . ALso nothing on the roadway to indicate it is an exit lane other than slightly different lane striping. If this were at night or in the rain, you would be donw that exit ramp before you could even recognize your mistake.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mike02467 said:


> according to the annotation on the video, Jeep driver was found at fault... I really doubt that. If anything it should be 50/50 fault between the douchebag who floored it to get around the Jeep guy merging onto the highway. The Jeep barely even entered the guys lane and swerved back. Whole accident could've been easily avoided if the guy in the cam-car wasn't a hot head and drove a bit more calm. Then I see Jeep guy back into the sign and laughed :laugh:


The accident occurred when the Mini left his lane and hit the black car in lane #1. The Jeep was collateral damage. 

I suppose it may vary from state to state, but often a driver cutting someone off like that without contact won't be found at fault if the driver hits something else.

In this case, I can't imagine why the Jeep got a citation. He barely crossed the line, and pulled back immediately.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Even in CT, there is usually a big yellow sign above the lane with an arrow pointing to the lane that says; THIS LANE EXIT ONLY. That is missing here . ALso nothing on the roadway to indicate it is an exit lane other than slightly different lane striping. If this were at night or in the rain, you would be donw that exit ramp before you could even recognize your mistake.


Those signs are posted when a travel lane becomes exit only. That lane was never a travel lane, it was the entrance/exit lane. It's a crappy outdated way of handling interchanges, but it's _*way *_too common for anybody that has any driving experience to claim that they don't understand or expect.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> The guy who made the video can say whatever he wants, right?
> Maybe the Jeep did get a citation. But that doesn't mean the guy filming didn't also get a citation (and just didn't admit to it).
> 
> 
> ...


bolded is universal in all US driving manuals.....add to that the guy in the mini over-reacted and caused his own crash


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

.LSinLV. said:


> bolded is universal in all US driving manuals.....add to that the guy in the mini over-reacted and caused his own crash


It's new here... CT has done it for years but never MA or RI. They're just starting it now on some newer roads. And I ahven't read a driving manual since 16... I suppose most are the same


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

How fast and how crazy do you have to be driving to wind up pulling this stunt? Driver survives... pulled out thru window by onlookers. Flori-duh.


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

Yard sale!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

WOW! That is at least 5 1/2 barrel rolls. Not sure if there was one or two more off camera even.



Hand Cannon said:


> How fast and how crazy do you have to be driving to wind up pulling this stunt? Driver survives... pulled out thru window by onlookers. Flori-duh.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> How fast and how crazy do you have to be driving to wind up pulling this stunt? Driver survives... pulled out thru window by onlookers. Flori-duh.
> 
> [video=rollin'[/video]


.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

.LSinLV. said:


> bolded is universal in all US driving manuals.....add to that the guy in the mini *channeled his inner asian lady* and caused his own crash


FIFY


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

http://www.wsaz.com/content/news/388713732.html



> WAYNE, W.Va. (WSAZ) -- Shoppers couldn't believe who was behind the wheel after a car crashed into the Wayne Walmart on Friday.
> A witness tells WSAZ she was standing in front of the store when she noticed a car started moving from its parking space at the front of the lot in her direction.
> The woman says the car slowly moved straight toward her, and she at first guessed the driver was someone she knew who was messing with her.
> *That is until she noticed the face of the driver was a dog's.
> ...


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Why do people bring dogs with them everywhere they go? They are not kids, you can and should leave them at home.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm impressed the dog was able to push in the brake pedal to shift it from park! :sly:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Why do people bring dogs with them everywhere they go? They are not kids, you can and should leave them at home.


I agree. But to many people of walmart, dogs are a surrogate for children... just as they consider ass-less chaps as a surrogate for pants.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

saron81 said:


> I'm impressed the dog was able to push in the brake pedal to shift it from park! :sly:


Teamwork between the two dogs? :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ best content I've seen in a while. Dangling from bus, run over by utility van, and no fatality. Truly wacky.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


i could watch this all day


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


that terminator music


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

Landwind X7 copycat hits Range Rover Evoque

http://www.carscoops.com/2016/08/oh-irony-chinas-landwind-x7-copycat.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Normally I wouldn't post photos from an accident where people died. But this photo is so odd that I felt compelled to post it. Unfortunately, 5 people died according to the story. The only thing that stopped the bus was the signpost hitting the rear axle. :screwy:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> Some highway signs, like those for the speed limit, have support poles designed with points that break away during a crash. But the poles supporting the much larger overhead signs like the one the bus hit are designed to "stay put," said Vanessa Wiseman, a spokeswoman for the state Department of Transportation.


man... that is one stout sign


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> man... that is one stout sign


You certainly don't want it falling on anyone in a storm either. But yes. Really solid.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> You certainly don't want it falling on anyone in a storm either. But yes. Really solid.


if it was one of those signs spanned the entire width of the highway I'd understand a bit better


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> "Some highway signs, like those for the speed limit, have support poles designed with points that break away during a crash. But the poles supporting the much larger overhead signs like the one the bus hit are designed to "stay put," said Vanessa Wiseman, a spokeswoman for the state Department of Transportation. "
> 
> man... that is one stout sign


hmm.....at least in NV, the std requirement is if you design such signage on a roadway, and it's NOT breakaway, you must use k-rail or an attenuator to deflect or lessen the impact. to keep exactly this from happening. sad really, as this accident was 100% preventable.

attenuator









k-rail


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> if it was one of those signs spanned the entire width of the highway I'd understand a bit better


Just how much do you suppose that framework of galvanized pipe with the 10+ foot wide sign attached weighs?
If you hit it, and it falls on your car, it's going to ruin your day even worse.


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like a 435i?

Apparently the BMW hit the truck axle (seen at the end) which was already broken from the trailer somehow...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

.LSinLV. said:


> hmm.....at least in NV, the std requirement is if you design such signage on a roadway, and it's NOT breakaway, you must use k-rail or an attenuator to deflect or lessen the impact. to keep exactly this from happening. sad really, as this accident was 100% preventable.
> 
> attenuator
> 
> ...



yep... well, minimal deflection barrier installed and, by the photos, looks like the bus just mowed down the guardrail and took it down the roadway. Didn't do anything.










http://cdn.abclocal.go.com/content/kabc/images/cms/automation/vod/1453666_1280x720.jpg


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> yep... well, *minimal deflection barrier installed *and, by the photos, looks like the bus just mowed down the guardrail and took it down the roadway. Didn't do anything.


that's the problem. again in my state the requirement for signs of this size is k-rail (anchored) and/or attenuators......the rail used isn't designed for nearly perpendicular hits....so it even with the better rail it may have done the same thing.

just a sad scenario all around.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Most of those barriers just aren't designed for steep angle truck/bus hits, because it's flat out not possible within reasonable design parameters.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Back a number of years.



> SAN ANTONIO - Police responded to a crash Tuesday morning where a car became impaled by a guardrail, but the driver was nowhere to be found.
> 
> The accident happened around 2:30 a.m. at Loop 410 and Exchange Parkway.
> 
> ...


http://media.ksat.com/photo/2014/01/08/car_impaled_afteraccident_35660_ver1.0_1280_720.jpg


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Tutle crashes into windshield










> “I was in the middle lane and the car ahead of me to the left hit a turtle crossing the road which propelled it back through my windshield, hit the seat and back on to the dashboard,” she told the station. Troopers said they placed the turtle on the grass and it walked into a nearby pond and swam away.


video:

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/05/14/turtle-crashes-through-womans-windshield-on-florida-highway.html


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

> they placed the turtle on the grass and it walked into a nearby pond and swam away.


Hard Core Turtle.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DC Metro - moments ago.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> Hard Core Turtle.



Cowabunga!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


>


Wow, people didn't even stop for them. That's nuts.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

sofa king lucky he/she didnt roll over !!!


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Wow, people didn't even stop for them. That's nuts.


No rollover and just an idiotic move, I'd move along too and let the pro's respond.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Wow, people didn't even stop for them. That's nuts.


Well, it is Detroit.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

audifans said:


> Yep... it's going to be rare that I stop, unless there is really something I can do to help. Half the time, you wind up becoming involved in some other rear-end crash on the shoulder or mowed down if you get out on the highway. Call 911 and get out of the way


Yep. They're in a modern enough vehicle with airbags, they didn't really hit an object directly other than doing some seriously bad bouncing, and the more cars that stop and block ways past it will only create more congestion and problems. Let the pros do their thing. The vehicle occupants are safer in the vehicle than out of it so there's nothing for a passer-by TO do.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

didn't stop is nuts?

THIS is nuts

http://www.local10.com/traffic/good-samaritans-injured-while-helping-crash-victims-in-miami



> Good Samaritans injured while helping crash victims in Miami





> Authorities said one of the vehicles was stuck in reverse and began to spin uncontrollably in circles.














> Authorities said the other good Samaritan also got caught in the spinning car, and* was dragged in circles.*


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

_"Hey! WTF man, you almost hit me back there.. Get your head out your *** and watch where you're goi....!" _


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Meanwhile somewhere in the DC area ...




























The MB was at fault, I didn't stick around long enough to hear what the cars' owners negotiated...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> ^^^


That's terrible, especially when your whole family witnesses it... and the lady looks like she's in complete shock

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

We sat in traffic for 45 minutes for the Medevac to land and evacuate the driver and passenger of the white truck


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

The professionals control traffic (most of the time) and are well equipped to deal with disasters on the highway.

Regular drivers? Not so much.

This is why I don't stop.



> VANCOUVER, Washington (KPTV) — What started as an act of kindness has turned into a Washington man’s fight for his life.
> 
> Rich Irvine is in critical condition at Peacehealth Southwest Hospital after he was hurt while trying to help the victims of a hit-and-run crash on I-205 Sunday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

heh... 

cute.



















Washington County, Oregon



> Deputies believe alcohol was involved in the crash.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> We sat in traffic for 45 minutes for the Medevac to land and evacuate the driver and passenger of the white truck


That makes me cringe a bit. Those containers have no give to them when something hits them. Always thought it wouldn't be good to hit one in a flat nose box truck.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

>


Where is that translator app when you need it?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

>


For the record, not everyone in the south sounds like that guy. :laugh:

I'll have to remember not to run into utility poles the next time I visit Laurel County.


----------



## defsix (Jan 11, 2016)

evosky said:


> Meanwhile somewhere in the DC area ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll buff right out... 

Sent from my Brain via my Keyboard


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

defsix said:


> It'll buff right out...
> 
> Sent from my Brain via my Keyboard


It always amazes me with super cars how expensive the smallest things are to fix.

If that was a Toyota Camry you'd be out a hood and some paint, maybe a little paint on the bumper. At a shop it'd be a total bill of $1,200 maybe. That being a Ferrari that's gonna be at least 8-10k easy, me thinks.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Attacked by WASPS?
I initially thought it must be a Trump rally.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

efrie said:


> For the record, not everyone in the south sounds like that guy. :laugh:
> 
> I'll have to remember not to run into utility poles the next time I visit Laurel County.


Relatives of yours?


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


>


I saw someone swerve to make their exit, take out the sign that the exit number was attached to and keep driving like nothing happened.

You can always take the next exit people.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

tyintegra said:


> I saw someone swerve to make their exit, take out the sign that the exit number was attached to and keep driving like nothing happened.
> 
> You can always take the next exit people.


Not that it's a good reason to kill yourself or others doing it, but the next exit around me could mean 30 miles.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryan1981 said:


> Not that it's a good reason to kill yourself or others doing it, but the next exit around me could mean 30 miles.


30 miles... or looked at another way... 30,000 dollars to replace your car when you roll it or 30 days in the hospital. Sometimes it's more efficient to keep driving and don't try a stunt move (which upsets the flow of traffic and possibly involves a couple crashes.)


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

tyintegra said:


> I saw someone swerve to make their exit, take out the sign that the exit number was attached to and keep driving like nothing happened.
> 
> You can always take the next exit people.


On my way home just a few minutes ago, I watched someone miss the airport exit and stop in the right lane thinking about what to do. This is a two lane construction zone with no shoulders. They were almost rear ended three times that I saw.:banghead:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

and.... running for the exit....gol damn stupids


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

> Laurel Wreck/QUOTE]
> 
> Hahaha, awesome interview


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> and.... running for the exit....gol damn stupids


That dark car (avalon?) could've totally avoided that if they were aware of their surroundings.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> That dark car (avalon?) could've totally avoided that if they were aware of their surroundings.


I sense some sarcasm in this post, possibly residual from the Jeep/Subaru a few pages ago?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> That dark car (avalon?) could've totally avoided that if they were aware of their surroundings.


Not sure if serious. The sneaky two-lane divebomb is pretty damn effective.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> That dark car (avalon?) could've totally avoided that if they were aware of their surroundings.


Monday morning QBing. Considering how quickly the Colorado came over in a slow motion video, if you were checking your rear mirror or looking 1000ft down the road, you could easily miss something that quick in your periphery. You can't see 360-degrees at all times. Plus, there was already a lane buffer between them. They'd have had to notice not only that the Colorado was changing lanes, but that they were changing more than 1 at once, and then reacted.

To their credit, it does look like they already angled right just before the impact.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Not sure if serious. The sneaky two-lane divebomb is pretty damn effective.


Guess the Colorado driver decided he was about to miss his exit.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike! said:


> To their credit, it does look like they already angled right just before the impact.


exactly... and, of course, angling right is problematic as that huge trailer (windshield slicer and dicer) is to the right. Slamming on the brakes might have gotten them rear ended by someone behind them. Totally got clobbered by some idiot thinking he just HAD to get off his exit... no matter what the cost. Totally avoided by just continuing on and doubling back. Geeze... and now someone is all messed up because lil' truck went amok.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

when you catch a mustang dreaming about crowds


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Heh... I always like it when they take out a light pole... for added emphasis to the entertainment. Nutjobs with a lead foot and lead in the brain


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

evosky said:


> That's terrible, especially when your whole family witnesses it... and the lady looks like she's in complete shock


I actually feel bad for her...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

drop something?


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> drop something?


That cement truck driver is a freaking hero! I get that the car had a major issue, but don't just come to a complete stop on the highway! Hope the truck driver was ok.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Roberto Dimento said:


> drop something?
> 
> Kudos to the cement mixer driver. That's some pretty good evasive driving with that rig.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I really hate the few highways I drive on that don't have a shoulder.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Roberto Dimento said:


> drop something?


wow... it's a little hard to tell with out the whole video, but it appears that possibly the "muffler"? was dropped in front of the van and then run over by the front left tire, which disabled the van and left it making a skid mark. Not sure he could keep going. but man was that close. Just "enough" room for the cement mixer driver to swerve between the two vehicles

(edit) this appears to be a bridge in south korea. Van needed to check his mirrors....but man that truck was hauling azz~!


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Can't find a good image, but it looks to be one of those cable turnbuckles encased in cement for guy wires on towers and such. The way it bounces around it might be made of wood with and eyebolt in it?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

veedubman72 said:


> Can't find a good image, but it looks to be one of those cable turnbuckles encased in cement for guy wires on towers and such. The way it bounces around it might be made of wood with and eyebolt in it?


Hey look at that. Someone converted it into a 720p video and added sound.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Truck.... going way too fast.


more like truck driver not paying attention. The two other cars had just passed it before they hit the object in the road, as you can see on the video.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Just how fast do you have to be moving to wreck like this in the Starbucks Drive-thru lane?

Puyallup, Washington

Drugs suspected involved

http://komonews.com/news/local/woman-suffers-medical-episode-crashes-car-upside-down-into-drive-thru


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

Sewage truck explodes in Moscow street

https://www.rt.com/viral/355351-sewage-truck-explodes-moscow/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mraguilar said:


> Sewage truck explodes in Moscow street
> 
> https://www.rt.com/viral/355351-sewage-truck-explodes-moscow/


FIFY


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

This video misses the money shot, but you can imagine.

NSFW. Bad words.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

audifans said:


> Just how fast do you have to be moving to wreck like this in the Starbucks Drive-thru lane?
> 
> Puyallup, Washington
> 
> ...



I think he took the "Do The Puyallup" motto a bit too far.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

mraguilar said:


> Sewage truck explodes in Moscow street
> 
> https://www.rt.com/viral/355351-sewage-truck-explodes-moscow/


more like after a night of indian food.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Dravenport said:


> when you catch a mustang dreaming about crowds


I'm guessing summer or bald tires on wet roads. Or, it's the first rain in months and the roads are slick/greasy.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

GTIanz said:


> I'm guessing summer or bald tires on wet roads. Or, it's the first rain in months and the roads are slick/greasy.


im guessing tried to be a badass when the GTO came up next to him.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> im guessing tried to be a badass when the GTO came up next to him.


Everybody thinks they are an F1 driver.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

jreed1337 said:


> im guessing tried to be a badass when the GTO came up next to him.


+1


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

mraguilar said:


> Sewage truck explodes in Moscow street


Never trust a fart.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> This video misses the money shot, but you can imagine.
> 
> NSFW. Bad words.


I'm still amazed that nobody else had the urge to help the driver stuck in the truck...

Sad to know that he was conscience after the initial accidient. RIP


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And the Olympic Gold Medal for road rage goes to this Rio bus driver:


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^
In all fairness it looks like it might have been a Shove-y


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

From my neck of the woods this morning:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> From my neck of the woods this morning:


Did you see the other security camera angle showing the driver going right through the barrier without slowing down?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

perhaps medical condition... train speed: 29mph


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

This isn't quite so wacky, and not a great picture, but the story itself is pretty ironic and wacky.

Short version: Dude on bike pulled over for speeding, officer discusses bike safety. Biker appears to be cool with situation. Biker speeds away and crashes into a box truck a couple miles down the road. Biker dies.












News said:


> TACOMA, Wash. - A motorcyclist who was pulled over and cited for speeding Thursday in Tacoma was killed three minutes later when he slammed into the back of a box truck about two miles down the highway, the Washington State Patrol reports.
> 
> Todd Bartolac of the State Patrol said the incident unfolded just around 4:45 p.m. on eastbound Highway 16 when a trooper sergeant pulled over the motorcyclist, later identified as Carter P. Conrad, 44, of Tacoma, for doing 81 mph in a 60-mph zone.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

rsclyrt said:


> This isn't quite so wacky, and not a great picture, but the story itself is pretty ironic and wacky.
> 
> Short version: Dude on bike pulled over for speeding, officer discusses bike safety. Biker appears to be cool with situation. Biker speeds away and crashes into a box truck a couple miles down the road. Biker dies.


44 year old guy should know better. And a NC700X isn't a particularly fast motorcycle either. Only about a 50 hp engine.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NA Buoy.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

I was expecting them to pull out that Miata. Leaving disappointed


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

mraguilar said:


> Sewage truck explodes in Moscow street
> 
> https://www.rt.com/viral/355351-sewage-truck-explodes-moscow/


Now the Hyundai is a Walking Dead edition. :laugh:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

@McMike said:


> NA Buoy.


I don't know much about the NA Miata but isn't the roof completely manually operated? She could have just released the two convertible roof latches, folded the top back, and simply floated out of the seat. It must be overwhelming to be caught in a flash flood.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

just rollin' along



> Silverdale fire station’s newest truck took itself for a spin down the station’s driveway and across the Hibiscus Coast Highway.














> Perhaps it's the silly season, but some odd incidents involving vehicles have been happening in Rodney lately.
> 
> A recent addition to the Silverdale firefighting fleet took itself for a spin last Friday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

MN6583 said:


> I don't know much about the NA Miata but isn't the roof completely manually operated? She could have just released the two convertible roof latches, folded the top back, and simply floated out of the seat. It must be overwhelming to be caught in a flash flood.


If she was sober she could have easily escaped by unlatching the top. But she was drunk, which was probably also why she drove a Miata onto 15 feet of water.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Well, it appears he's well acquainted with the go-pedal.

Learner's permit driver has not quite caught on to all the subtleties of driving



















http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3296181/He-need-lessons-Learner-driver-fishtails-road-landing-CAR.html



> An elderly driver has told of the terrifying moment a L-plater's car ended up on top of his on a busy road in Sydney's west.
> *The driver of a Holden Commodore was seen 'fishtailing' down Cartwright Avenue in Cartwright before he lost control of the car.*
> He crossed over a median strip on to the other side of the road before landing on the roof of an oncoming Toyota Camry, driven by a man only known as Zoran, on Friday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

..... just parking the 30 foot 1956 motorhome,,,,

Guy drifts off highway into Tillamook, Oregon house.



















http://katu.com/news/local/rv-plows-into-home-along-hwy-101


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Fort Collins

Thomas Collins... drugs.. drug paraphernalia... reckless driving

I'll give him 2 points for full penetration

bonus 4 for missing the door. (left it still functional for occupants of house to go in and out)


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

squirrel!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Found your problem right here (@35 seconds)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So many powahs! 






So fews breaka!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


> So many powahs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and THIS is why I refuse to own a house at the end of a street on the outside turn..... :facepalm:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

.LSinLV. said:


>


My favorite @ 2:42.

This is getting played in our Monday safety meeting.

edit: Long ago, I was told the Hazmat "Rule of Thumb". One of those self perpetuating 'rules' that really isn't a rule, but does make some tangible sense.
If you reach out your hand, and can't cover the scene with your thumb.... you're too close. I was waiting for a cylinder to come sweep one of those idiots off the road.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

.LSinLV. said:


>


does that silver car survive the whole thing lol, that's pretty amazing with all those explosions and flying cylinders


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

.LSinLV. said:


>


Perfect song for that video 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> does that silver car survive the whole thing lol, that's pretty amazing with all those explosions and flying cylinders


Did the truck driver die? Seems like Darwin should take care of him... driving that fast into heavy traffic with an explosive load.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

The former EOD tech in me is cringing watching people stay that close with cylinders exploding and flying around like it's some kind of fireworks show. That cylinder flying @ 1:25 could have easily killed anyone of those fools, but Russia right?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

NotFast said:


> Did the truck driver die? Seems like Darwin should take care of him... driving that fast into heavy traffic with an explosive load.


It might be the driver running off at 0:26


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Newark:

That's just nuts.










Driver didn't make it. Looks like one of the driver's was trying to beat a red light.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I have absolutely 0 information about this


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

It's the ol' drive a truck right under something without reading the signage.

Schenectady










driver perhaps...? wondering what could have possibly happened.



















http://komonews.com/news/offbeat/photos-walmart-truck-smashes-into-overpass


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

Nothing to see here, just rolling back prices...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

audifans said:


> Fort Collins
> 
> Thomas Collins... drugs.. drug paraphernalia... reckless driving
> 
> ...


always amazes me how they seem to head right for the entranceway or an adjacent window...


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> Newark:
> 
> That's just nuts.
> 
> ...


Was about to post that same picture. Not sure who ran the red light but looks like the entire driver compartment was crushed by the front crumpling inward


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Lucian1988 said:


> squirrel!


Jeep level articulation.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Nailed it! Cars-n-coffee lady?




























http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...hes-Mercedes-During-Test-Drive-390727381.html

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

col.mustard said:


> Nailed it! Cars-n-coffee lady?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, I know exactly where that is.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

for original size: http://gph.is/28QbqiL


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Convenient! Cops already there


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

That's absolutely miraculous that nobody actually crashed.


----------



## speedycab (Mar 22, 2016)

Dravenport said:


> I have absolutely 0 information about this


Not the same event but similar outcome 
https://youtu.be/i4PPmP-Udh0
Thugs pushed a car down the stairs of a subway station in Belgium.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

speedycab said:


> Not the same event but similar outcome
> https://youtu.be/i4PPmP-Udh0


Perfect reply:



> Please, do not judge. This is part of their culture. Instead of condemning it, let's learn more about it and become enriched.﻿


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Roberto Dimento said:


> for original size: http://gph.is/28QbqiL


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> for original size: http://gph.is/28QbqiL


Ultimate parking thread is this way ------------------------->


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Truck Container


Someone didn't completely undo that ISO lock..... 




Dravenport said:


> I have absolutely 0 information about this


Warning: Some blood. 2 people died, video is of still photos, some scenes may not be suitable for minors or work.
Extreme Warning. Horribly Tragic Music.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

> Truck driver with naked wife in cab sentenced for bus crash




http://komonews.com/news/offbeat/truck-driver-with-naked-wife-in-cab-sentenced-for-bus-crash



> Multiple injuries in bus. One of them suffered an open skull fracture.





> Shannon Ford was driving an unloaded log truck with his wife in the cab when he failed to brake and hit a school bus with 15 students on board. The bus was stopped, it had the stop arm extended, and its lights were flashing. At the time of the crash, Ford’s wife was naked in the cab, though she claims she wasn’t wearing clothes because she was too hot.





> Sherry Ford also said the impact of the crash tore off her underwear.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

_Sherry Ford also said the impact of the crash tore off her underwear? _ That's hilarious.



http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2016/08/nine_hurt_two_seriously_after.html



> PARMA HEIGHTS, Ohio — Nine people suffered injuries Sunday evening after a car crashed through the dance floor at an outdoor concert for senior citizens, police said.
> 
> Two are seriously injured, according to police. All of the injured are in their 60s or 70s, police said.
> 
> ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

@McMike said:


> _Sherry Ford also said the *impact of the crash tore off her underwear*? _ That's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2016/08/nine_hurt_two_seriously_after.html


Where are the cops when you need them? Apparently right there on the scene immediately.... Wow...good lord... people just do not know how to drive.



> The parking lot is *also the parking lot for the Parma Heights Police Department*.



(and pics of Sherry Ford are really needed here. Clothes or no clothes.)


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


http://jacksonville.com/news/crime/2014-09-30/story/nassau-deputies-stopped-log-truck-husband-and-wife-aboard-hours-it#

Seems the same couple were stopped three hours earlier early when they ran off the road and also ran two stoplights in Nassau County... :screwy:

Also, according to this article - http://starkejournal.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/March-19-2015-Telegraph-pages-1A-8A.pdf - this is not the drivers first run in with the law.Ford has an arrest record that includes larceny, domestic battery, false imprisonment, burglary and grand theft.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

col.mustard said:


> Nailed it! Cars-n-coffee lady?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

bassep said:


> http://jacksonville.com/news/crime/2014-09-30/story/nassau-deputies-stopped-log-truck-husband-and-wife-aboard-hours-it#
> 
> Seems the same couple were stopped three hours earlier early when they ran off the road and also ran two stoplights in Nassau County... :screwy:
> 
> Also, according to this article - http://starkejournal.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/March-19-2015-Telegraph-pages-1A-8A.pdf - this is not the drivers first run in with the law.Ford has an arrest record that includes larceny, domestic battery, false imprisonment, burglary and grand theft.


depending on how Ms Ford looks like naked, he might have been trying to get an extended vacation away from home.


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

> Her car lurched backward in a circular pattern and hit eight people on the dance floor. Some of the people hit went flying in the air on impact. The driver then went forward to try and correct herself and crashed into another parked car.







Too soon?


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

wasim12 said:


> awesomesauce.vid
> 
> Too soon?


Never too soon :thumbup:


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

fiat held up better than I would have thought. :laugh:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

"and (apparently) I've had enough of your crap "

sound needs to be turned wayyyy down (start at :25))


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Inb4 mkiv bro comments.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Roberto Dimento said:


> "and (apparently) I've had enough of your crap "



instant karma if you ask me, that was awesome..... :laugh: ... kudos to the bus driver...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Roberto Dimento said:


> "and (apparently) I've had enough of your crap "
> 
> sound needs to be turned wayyyy down (start at :25))


ga ha ha ha


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Inb4 mkiv bro comments.


if the shoe fits


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Serves em right. They just learned the hard way that their s**tty mkiv aint _really_ blocking anything thats sitting on 1000+ ft lbs of torque.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


:what:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


:facepalm:

im pretty sure drivers ed covered this in the first 10 minutes...

Look, signal, maneuver. In that order. (obviously no signals available in this case so its even simpler)


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Start @ :30 in.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jebus! any back story? brake fail? Fall asleep?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, yes. It is indeed....low clearance










http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/australiaandthepacific/australia/12168025/Passengers-trapped-in-bus-after-crashing-into-a-bridge-in-Melbourne.html



> Authorities said the vehicle's fifteen passengers were lucky to survive the “absolutely terrifying” crash
> 
> 
> Passengers on a tour bus in Australia “ducked their heads and closed their eyes” as the twelve-foot high vehicle slammed into a ten-foot high bridge, peeling the roof back and trapping four people.
> ...


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Start @ :30 in.


That is in Illinois. It's either 55 or 39


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dh71704 said:


> That is in Illinois. It's either 55 or 39


I-55. But I couldn't find any story about it.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

More interesting than wacky. But thought some would like to see. Fall River's Braga Bridge in the background.

So clean, and freshly washed! I bet with almost no electronics, it just started up and took off after it dried  (that's a saltwater pond it fell into!)

And another, pending wacky accident...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I bet that's an LS-swapped Geo Tracker :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

core5 said:


> I bet that's an LS-swapped Geo Tracker :thumbup::laugh:


And I thought the stock ones were scary to drive.

I want that thing.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> And another, pending wacky accident...


is that a vette badge?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

uhhh huh.........with a blower on it... close to 500 horse.

hmm.

http://www.corvetteblogger.com/2011/03/25/unholy-engine-swap-the-geo-tracker-powered-by-corvette/


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah definitely a wacky rollover accident waiting to happen there.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Robstr said:


> Yeah definitely a wacky rollover accident waiting to happen there.


More like a 720 barrel roll, all air.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Plows on thru.... lands in basement


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Start @ :30 in.





P Q said:


> jebus! any back story? brake fail? Fall asleep?





spockcat said:


> I-55. But I couldn't find any story about it.


Looks like the front wheels lock up (no rotation)? So I'm guessing going way to fast or brakes completely failed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

evosky said:


> Looks like the front wheels lock up (no rotation)? So I'm guessing going way to fast or brakes completely failed.


No skid marks and the tires actually are rotating if you look at them. What you are seeing is the wheel holes aligning with the frame rate thus they look stopped.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> No skid marks and the tires actually are rotating if you look at them. What you are seeing is the wheel holes aligning with the frame rate thus they look stopped.


Yep. I noticed that too, but you see the rear tires of the cab lock up immediately after the hit (skidmarks appear then). I assume it's an auto-braking system.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Yep. I noticed that too, but you see the rear tires of the cab lock up immediately after the hit (skidmarks appear then). I assume it's an auto-braking system.


Brakes lights came on just before impact. Probably inattentive driver that panicked.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bubuski said:


> Brakes lights came on just before impact. Probably inattentive driver that panicked.


I was able to pause it at the frame where the truck makes contact. I didn't see any skid marks yet.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> SPRINGFIELD, Ore. (KVAL) – A woman drove her SUV through the aisles of a Safeway grocery store shortly after midnight when the store didn’t accept her $2,200 check payment for gift cards earlier in the day, Springfield Police officials said.
> "It goes without saying that we are just grateful that no customers or employees were harmed in our Springfield Safeway this morning," said Jill McGinnis, communications manager with Safeway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> SPRINGFIELD, Ore. (KVAL) – A woman drove her SUV through the aisles of a Safeway grocery store shortly after midnight when the store didn’t accept her $2,200 check payment for gift cards earlier in the day, Springfield Police officials said.
> "It goes without saying that we are just grateful that no customers or employees were harmed in our Springfield Safeway this morning," said Jill McGinnis, communications manager with Safeway.


Thinking the store employees would be stupid enough to take a $2200 rubber check for good as cash gift cards? :screwy:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Safeway is still in business?:laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

audifans said:


>




Look at that height difference!! You'd think with the high driving position, the driver would've seen the bottom of the bridge at his chest level from a mile away


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

wasim12 said:


> Look at that height difference!! You'd think with the high driving position, the driver would've seen the bottom of the bridge at his chest level from a mile away





















you'd think SOMETHING would have gone thru his mind (although the actual driving position is down somewhat low.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> you'd think SOMETHING would have gone thru his mind


Other than the bridge?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

....takes out the wall... and drops it in the water.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

If those people weren't left lane camping, this wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


>





cubedfreek said:


> If those people weren't left lane camping, this wouldn't have been an issue.


That was in China. Surprising the left lane camper didn't come back to finish off all the passengers.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

and a bashing we will go


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Hand Cannon said:


> ....takes out the wall... and drops it in the water.


Carpooling: you're doing it wrong


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AutoBear said:


> Carpooling: you're doing it wrong


True. That vehicle isn't even eligible for a CA carpool Green Clean Air Vehicle Decal. I guess that is why the policemen are there to give them a ticket.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Normal headline is Truck Hits Bridge. This headline is Bridge Hits Truck;


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


That excavator is very conveniently located :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"Honey, I'm home."


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

http://wpri.com/2016/08/29/crane-tips-over-side-of-sakonnet-river-bridge/












> Little Compton Fire Chief Richard Petrin reported on Twitter that two workers were trapped in the bucket of the crane after the accident. He later reported that they were successfully rescued.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> http://wpri.com/2016/08/29/crane-tips-over-side-of-sakonnet-river-bridge/


The Sunshine Skyway uses similar cranes for under bridge inspection. The bridge deck is 174 feet over the water. No thanks! I don't want your job!


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> you'd think SOMETHING would have gone thru his mind (although the actual driving position is down somewhat low.












The bus company tried to cover up their logos at the accident site. That didn't go down so well considering 4 people were trapped and a dozen others were injured.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

¿ɹǝɔıɟɟo 'ɯǝןqoɹd ɐ ǝq oʇ ɯǝǝs ǝɹǝɥʇ sǝop

http://i.imgur.com/HEY5wKE.gifv


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


This literally belongs in a cartoon lol


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I totally thought he was going to make it.


----------



## rsj0714SS (Jul 13, 2016)

VDub2625 said:


> http://wpri.com/2016/08/29/crane-tips-over-side-of-sakonnet-river-bridge/


I've got 20 bucks on someone in hollywood making a movie out of this.:laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

@McMike said:


> "Honey, I'm home."


I love the clickbait title on the video. Not a fail since it looks like he missed the BMW.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

TooFitToQuit said:


> I love the clickbait title on the video. Not a fail since it looks like he missed the BMW.


Yup, BMW will live to hoon another day


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

I can only assume the box truck driver either had no seatbelt and was tossed or was knocked out in some way.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

A gif to the video above, less waiting around more driving through doors.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> I totally thought he was going to make it.


He shouldn't have lifted...


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> ¿ɹǝɔıɟɟo 'ɯǝןqoɹd ɐ ǝq oʇ ɯǝǝs ǝɹǝɥʇ sǝop
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/HEY5wKE.gifv












They broke my watch!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> http://wpri.com/2016/08/29/crane-tips-over-side-of-sakonnet-river-bridge/


Tiverton or Portsmouth Chiefs not available?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> Tiverton or Portsmouth Chiefs not available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought that was really weird too, haha. That's a distance considering most of Tiverton is right there.

Also imagine the feeling of being catapulted toward the water! I assume they're strapped in, but to be flung like that must have been... exciting.


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

This is insane.........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRRiN3u1mF4


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mamao said:


> This is insane.........


FIFY


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

mamao said:


> This is insane.........
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRRiN3u1mF4


Sure as hell looks like 88mph, wonder where he went?


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

slacker01 said:


> Sure as hell looks like 88mph, wonder *when *he went?


FIFY (poor grammar edition)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

After you crash your motorcycle, you should sit for a minute to regain your senses, right? Wrong; http://i.imgur.com/uStuViv.gifv (sorry, gifv won't embed).


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-car-roll-marina-forgets-use-handbrake.html (Video)


> A fisherman has had a terrible start to his boating outing after helplessly watching his car plunge into the marina when he forgot to apply the handbrake.
> 
> The recently emerged video shows a man in a blue jacket pulling into a marina and parking his white car behind a wall, before exiting his car and casually strolling down the jetty to meet his friends.
> 
> However, as if in slow motion, ever so gradually the car begins to agonisingly roll backwards heading straight for the water.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


I LOLed :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-car-roll-marina-forgets-use-handbrake.html (Video)


I know the article is recent but I swear I've seen this video at least 6 months or a year ago.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> I know the article is recent but I swear I've seen this video at least 6 months or a year ago.


yea its in this thread somewhere im pretty sure


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I think it is a few years old.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> yea its in this thread somewhere im pretty sure





PlatinumGLS said:


> I think it is a few years old.


When you try to google the video to find the original you come across it on youtube posted by CNN yesterday as if it is new. Anything for clicks and ad money I guess.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I know the article is recent but I swear I've seen this video at least 6 months or a year ago.





Dravenport said:


> yea its in this thread somewhere im pretty sure





PlatinumGLS said:


> I think it is a few years old.





spockcat said:


> When you try to google the video to find the original you come across it on youtube posted by CNN yesterday as if it is new. Anything for clicks and ad money I guess.


Bummer. I thought I had a fresh one.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Bummer. I thought I had a fresh one.


In a thread this long there's bound to be repeats


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The "Bummer" was because the date on the article was new. I didn't expect a news outlet to rozap something from xx months ago.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> The "Bummer" was because the date on the article was new. I didn't expect a news outlet to rozap something from xx months ago.


It's all about advertising clicks for them. They figure someone hasn't seen it, will click on it and they generate more traffic which equals more revenue. I even went to the Facebook group that they mentioned in the article. I scrolled back well over 6 months of posts there and didn't see that video. There are some pretty funny and interesting videos on that group though.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)




----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Holy sh!t what a cluster ^^^^

Dude probably had to take care of his underwear after that one...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Holy crap, he needs to buy a lottery ticket ASAP


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.lakecountrynow.com/story...rs-name-released-pewaukee-car-crash/89727686/



> The police report says Forbush was partially ejected from the car and suffered an "incapacitating injury." Police on Thursday would not comment on Forbush's condition. On Aug. 30, Det. Craig Drummy of the Pewaukee Police Department said Forbush was still in the hospital but would not discuss his condition.
> 
> Forbush was allegedly *driving between 70 and 100 mph in a 25-mph zone*, Drummy


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow thats crazy! Definitely looks to be the higher end of the mph range


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Well that's one way to trim the shrubs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

And the result;


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is one of those name the supercar pictures.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Koenigsegg CCX


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

without insurance


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Drift mode fail


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> http://www.lakecountrynow.com/story...rs-name-released-pewaukee-car-crash/89727686/


Somehow managed to miss the Fire Hydrant :screwy:


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Idiot in that RS... 
http://www.sgvtribune.com/general-n...rges-in-rowland-heights-crash-caught-on-video


----------



## blahblahyoutoo (Nov 3, 2008)

Mike! said:


> Left side, across the median,


i don't know why auto brakes are not required by law yet....


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> The "Bummer" was because the date on the article was new. I didn't expect a news outlet to rozap something from xx months ago.


ok


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

Vladimir Putin's driver killed in head on crash in official state vehicle. Caught on tape.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/17353...lling-russian-presidents-favourite-chauffeur/


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

I walk and bike on this path fairly frequently too. 
http://www.wcvb.com/news/driver-rescued-after-car-plunges-into-cape-cod-canal/41532448



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Nascar Truck crash


I was all the way at the back of track at turn 5 wondering why there was no victory lap. 

Found out why.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ C'mon man.... :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


This year old accident was posted here just 6 days ago: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=99463129&viewfull=1#post99463129


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jesus that truck literally exploded on impact


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> This year old accident was posted here just 6 days ago: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=99463129&viewfull=1#post99463129


You think im going to look that far back?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> You think im going to look that far back?


1 1/2 pages?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> 1 1/2 pages?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


exactly... all this concern about picking thru the pages..... just move on... if it's a repost... big deal...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

http://barrie.ctvnews.ca/suv-lifted...uth-barrie-crash-1.3062183?platform=hootsuite



> "Our driver was making a left turn on Mapleview onto the 400 north. It's a double turning lane. He was doing his correct turn, as we watched the car decided not to make a left hand turn and decided to go straight, and then drove under our trailer," says Mariano Pacheo, a transport truck driving instructor with Transport Training Centres of Canada.
> 
> "The officers on scene were shocked that there were no injuries and very fortunate that there were no injuries,” says Barrie police Const. Sarah Bamford. “Nine times out of 10 small compact vehicles don't always win when there is a collision with a transport truck."
> Police have since charged the driver of the SUV with careless driving.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

perfect time to change tires on the trailer and semi!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> http://www.lakecountrynow.com/story...rs-name-released-pewaukee-car-crash/89727686/


Hit two a crub and to fents load cam knock??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

2ohgti said:


> Hit two a crub and to fents load cam knock??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice man.^ 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

dviking mk2 said:


> Nice man.^
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Oldie but goodie thread. Miss gems like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

2ohgti said:


> Hit two a crub and to fents load cam knock??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and a couple of burshes


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


I think I know this bridge, looks like one I used to drive under on the way home from my old job. I think it is in Dedham/Westwood Massachusetts. It was always getting hit.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> I think I know this bridge, looks like one I used to drive under on the way home from my old job. I think it is in Dedham/Westwood Massachusetts. It was always getting hit.


It was Westwood, and it was last year. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik3wQOwXGZ0

There was one a year before that that caught fire and was filled with lobsters. I would post it, but I figure someone will share the GIF here in the next few pages.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

I believe that this bridge was hit so often that this spring they actually dug the road deeper...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*St. Petersburg family blames brand-new Galaxy Note 7 phone for destroying their SUV*



> ST. PETERSBURG — Nathan Dornacher said he learned that his new Samsung Galaxy Note 7 smartphone had been recalled due to exploding batteries at a very inopportune time:
> 
> It was after his 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee caught fire and exploded in his driveway Monday.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


> I believe that this bridge was hit so often that this spring they actually dug the road deeper...


Not yet as a Medway fire truck nailed it in July. The MBTA has proposed reconstructing the road and the bridge to provide a 13'-6" clearance, make it wider, and straighten the road out. Raising the tracks is a big deal as there is a station nearby.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

@McMike said:


> There was one a year before that that caught fire and was filled with lobsters. I would post it, but I figure someone will share the GIF here in the next few pages.







Flames start a little after the 8-minute mark.

I'm guessing maybe the truck had an A/C box on the upper front that caught fire after taking the brunt of the hit.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

gti_matt said:


> Flames start a little after the 8-minute mark.
> 
> I'm guessing maybe the truck had an A/C box on the upper front that caught fire after taking the brunt of the hit.


i bet you they celebrated with some steamed lobster after all this


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Lucian1988 said:


> i bet you they celebrated with some steamed lobster after all this


I think it was more like BBQ 'd at that point..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Buffet seafood dinner at the fire hall!! 

Smoke from the fire is visible as early as the 4:15 mark....


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Semi hits bridge.... drops load.

Real lucky this didn't land on someone.

http://komonews.com/news/local/semi-carrying-excavator-strikes-lakewood-train-trestle


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

20thAna3282 said:


> I believe that this bridge was hit so often that this spring they actually dug the road deeper...


They had to lower the road because of idiots ? 
There is a bridge near me that trucks are always getting stuck. It really gets backed up because there is a train station right there. So many people probably miss their train when someone wedges a truck under the bridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Hand Cannon said:


> Semi hits bridge.... drops load.
> 
> Real lucky this didn't land on someone.
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/semi-carrying-excavator-strikes-lakewood-train-trestle


geeze.... makes you wonder if anyone stops to consider what they are actually hauling behind them


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Driver loses control, crashes into home










Makes garage much larger


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

How do you even?










Location


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

@McMike said:


> How do you even?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those extra axles were good for nothing :thumbdown:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

whoops... :40


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> whoops... :40


Incredible how fast that goes from not bad to holy s**t!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

efrie said:


> Incredible how fast that goes from not bad to holy s**t!!


Bigger downhill than the driver probably realized, leading into a slightly off camber corner, and the truck coming in the other direction prevents him from straddling the crown in the road or even use the other lane.


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> <log truck barrel roll attempt>


Living in the great PNW I've seen dozens of remnants of logging truck crashes but never seen the actual event. That was crazy and messy! You could even see the right rear tires explode at about 45 seconds


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

(GIANT MOON BALOON)
That's like some Indiana Jones stuff right there!


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

https://youtu.be/5BmEGm-mraE


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

Roberto Dimento said:


> geeze.... makes you wonder if anyone stops to consider what they are actually hauling behind them


The wacky part here is that the driver had thought he had hit a bridge while driving down I-5 and called WSP to check it out. Nothing was hit or damaged, but they requested the driver get off the freeway and drive city streets to his destination. And the rest is.... a news story :laugh:



> This truck was on its way to Portland when things started going wrong. The driver for Bartelson Trucking was originally on I-5 and pulled over after he thought he struck an overpass there. The State Patrol came and inspected the overpass and found no damage, but troopers wanted him off the freeway


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Looks like the Hookset toll booth on I-93 in New Hampshire. Previous spectacularly fatal crashes are the reason for all the concrete and steel that snagged that Ranger like a fly in a spider's web.

The real question is texting, emailing, sexting, or all of the above?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Not so wacky, but definitely belongs here.

Go to about 3:20 to skip ahead.

Mom's famous last word : "Drive safe. Watch out for idiots."


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

It's 5:45am and after watching that -- -- My day is going to be SPECTACULAR -- -- Thanks for that ROTFLMAO


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

There was definitely something wrong with that log truck trailer.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Roberto Dimento said:


> hah... oh, man. Epic family dynamics


Well.... with the way he rolled through that stop sign @ 2:30... I'm sure she didn't expect him to stop at the yield sign @3:20 when it was clear to go! :laugh:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> Cops: Drunken driver does 180° flip, crashes into Oregon skatepark





> WINSTON, Ore. - A 49-year-old Winston woman was charged with DUII and reckless driving after she rolled her car on its top in the skatepark at Winston's Riverbend Park, police said.
> According to the Winston Police Department, the car entered the skate park around 10:14 p.m. Monday.
> The driver called police and reported the crash herself, authorities said.
> After the police responded, the woman was transported to Mercy Medical Center via ambulance after suffering minor injuries.


----------



## kbmdean4011 (Apr 15, 2009)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


Yowzers. Gives me Porsche chick flashbacks.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


>


but dude!! I nailed that Olie!!!


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

.LSinLV. said:


> but dude!! I nailed that Olie!!!


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

More crane hauling fun! 










I am pretty sure I passed this guy on my way to dentist yesterday. I definitely noticed him on the way back as the crane was on its side and the truck was about another half mile down the road. It's amazing it didn't hit any cars or any cars didn't hit it because it was pretty busy on the highway. 

http://wric.com/2016/09/20/tractor-trailer-hauling-crane-strikes-overpass-on-i-95/


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Driver loses control, crashes into home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man... that is some hit


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh... My... God...

It's a spider~! Gahhhhhhhhhhhh. ..... Let's wreck the car~!.....



> PORTLAND, Ore. – Deputies say a spider is to blame for a rollover crash Wednesday morning in Northwest Portland’s Bonny Slope area. The driver suffered a minor scratch on her hand, officials said. She told deputies she was near the intersection of NW Thompson and McDaniel Roads when a spider dropped down from her rearview mirror. She lost control and went off the road, rolling the car in a ditch. Sheriff's deputies said the car was totaled. The Washington County Sheriff’s Office closed the road to one lane to handle the crash, which was about a half mile from Skyline Boulevard. There was no sign of the spider after the crash.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

That screams "I'm a female" all over it... good to know they didn't find the corpse of the dead spider in the wreck. :thumbup:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Reminds me of this one:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

audifans said:


> There was no sign of the spider after the crash.


The mystery deepens ... :vampire:


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

evosky said:


> The mystery deepens ... :vampire:


I bet the spider didn't even have insurance or a license plate.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Reminds me of this one:


Haha,The music on that clip will drive you nuts in a hurry. 

Appears to be in Rowland Heights, north of Fullerton, Ca.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

NotFast said:


> That screams "I'm a female" all over it... good to know they didn't find the corpse of the dead spider in the wreck. :thumbup:


Neighbor of mine growing up went off the road because a wasp flew into the car and started stinging his toddler in the back seat.

Wrecked a perfectly good vanagon. You want to judge, but you also don't want to find yourself in the same situation, ever.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

dang...


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

damn


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> *St. Petersburg family blames brand-new Galaxy Note 7 phone for destroying their SUV*


Has anyone gotten away with Note7 insurance fraud yet?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> Has anyone gotten away with Note7 insurance fraud yet?


Seems far fetched to use your new phone to set you vehicle on fire. But I suppose it is possible. Just not sure of what the payoff would be as your insurance is only going to pay for your totaled car less your deductible. Anything inside your car would only be covered under your homeowners insurance which typically has a high deductible. I suppose you could do it so you could sue Samsung but that is a long shot payoff. 

* Samsung Galaxy Note7 May Not Have Caused St. Pete Fire, Officials Say
Breaking: St. Petersburg Fire Rescue has not been able to definitively determine if a Samsung Galaxy Note7 is to blame for a Sept. 5 fire. *



> ST. PETERSBURG, FL — The cause of a Sept. 5 fire that ripped through a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee in St. Petersburg remains unknown. The city’s fire rescue department announced the outcome of its investigation into the cause of the blaze on Monday, saying it cannot isolate a Samsung Galaxy Note7 that was reportedly left in the vehicle as the ignition source.
> 
> The fire in question broke out in the 3200 block of 58th Street North. When crews arrived on the scene, they found the Jeep engulfed in flames.
> 
> ...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hand Cannon said:


> dang...
> 
> TruckMissile.mpeg


Holy crap.


----------



## Egg. (Sep 29, 2009)

That uhh... yeah.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> dang...
> 
> *Trunk on a mission movie*


The amount of inertia that semi truck had was mind blowing. It tore through those first 5 cars like they weren't even there


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> dang...


Yeah, that's really not "Wacky" at all. And I happen to know someone whose family was killed in that accident.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Craziness with the crazies racing












> According to witnesses, a yellow Lamborghini and a yellow Porsche were traveling at a high rate of speed just prior to the crash on Northeast 6th Avenue when the Lamborghini crashed into a Buick Enclave at Northeast 1st Street.
> 
> Police say the driver of the Buick SUV was rushed to the hospital and but did not survive the crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Craziness with the crazies racing





> Police say the driver of the Buick SUV was rushed to the hospital and* but did not survive the crash.*


Death is not wacky.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

No...that's ok, Charlie. I got it... I'll just back it into the station by myself.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Viking said:


> Yeah, that's really not "Wacky" at all. And I happen to know someone whose family was killed in that accident.


Really?
Because all of the news articles I have seen on that wreck say everyone survived and only one person was in critical condition. :screwy:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Viking said:


> Yeah, that's really not "Wacky" at all. And I happen to know someone whose family was killed in that accident.


Watched this and laterally said out loud "holy ****"


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Viking said:


> Yeah, that's really not "Wacky" at all. And I happen to know someone whose family was killed in that accident.


I didn't think anyone was killed in that accident! I was surprised, but they only spoke about injuries...


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, you don't know anybody that was killed in that crash.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...state-tollway-near-gurnee-20160919-story.html


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

lmao


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

DocWalt said:


> Yeah, you don't know anybody that was killed in that crash.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...state-tollway-near-gurnee-20160919-story.html


You're right. My bad. Thought it was this one but got the location wrong.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

DocWalt said:


> Yeah, you don't know anybody that was killed in that crash.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...state-tollway-near-gurnee-20160919-story.html


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

Ryan1981 said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Can we just change the title of this thread to _The Traffic Crash Thread_ to eliminate the recurring pedantic arguments about "wacky" content or even more annoyingly that videos aren't pictures? 50+% of the content in 450+ pages is not wacky in any way.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Traffic Crash Thread... Yay...~!

Woman merges into logging truck.

(I often wondered how strong those straps holding the logs are)












> MORRISTOWN - A Rutledge woman is lucky to be alive after she collided with a logging truck that spilled part of its cargo onto her car.
> 
> The Morristown Police Department says that Kathy Graves, 48, exited East Morris Boulevard and collided with a logging truck while merging onto 25 East Southbound just after 11 a.m. on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

As the originator of this thread (and faced with massive problems trying to do a password reset), I'd say renaming the thread is a great idea and I would have done it sooner. So thanks, Chmeeee (I almost didn't get all the eeee's in there) I'll see if I can get it done

You can also see that on the first page I was fine with Gifs and videos


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> Traffic Crash Thread... Yay...~!
> 
> Woman merges into logging truck.
> 
> (I often wondered how strong those straps holding the logs are)


woah


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> woman in labour leaves ambulance and walks to hospital after horror crash
> 
> The woman was offered help by other drivers but insisted on making her own way to hospital












http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/incredible-moment-woman-labour-leaves-5446378


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rockford, IL. School bus ended up rolling over. No fatalities. Resulted in the intersection becoming a 4 way stop. https://youtu.be/J-Cd1z9GQuk


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/road-rage-incident-ends-in-fiery-highway-crash-1.3085262


> The Ontario Provincial Police is looking for witnesses after a heated road rage episode on Canada’s busiest highway resulted in a fiery car crash Thursday night.
> OPP Sgt. Kerry Schmidt told CTV News Channel on Friday the confrontation began around 10:30 p.m. when a Volkswagen car was travelling west on Highway 401 near Dixie Road in Mississauga, west of Toronto. The car attempted to maneouvre around a group of motorcyclists taking up multiple lanes. As the male driver and female passenger of the car tried to pass, an exchange occurred between the two groups and the car's side mirror was allegedly damaged in the process. Schmidt said the car and the group of motorcyclists proceeded to exit the highway at Dixie Road where they pulled over and a physical altercation occurred.
> Police said the female passenger of the car was allegedly knocked to the ground by at least one of the motorcycle riders at this time and suffered minor injuries. Schmidt said that “apparently additional damage and mischief was being done to the vehicle,” which caused the male driver to take off with the motorcyclists chasing him. The car lost control on Aerowood Drive where it crashed into a retaining wall, flipped over and burst into flames.
> RELATED STORIES
> ...









“Fortunately, the driver was able to get out his vehicle with only minor injuries thanks to some assistance from some witnesses,” Schmidt said.
The OPP said they are still looking for the motorcycle riders and are appealing to witnesses with information to call the Port Credit OPP detachment.
“There’s always going to be two sides to a story and we want to speak to the riders of the motorcycles as well,” Schmidt said.
The police said the male driver is a 22-year-old man from Kitchener, Ont. who is facing a host of criminal charges including dangerous driving and drug possession, as well as some Highway Traffic Act offences such as, driving with a suspended licence and driving contrary to his novice driver conditions. Schmidt said the driver is in custody and will attend a bail hearing Friday.
Schmidt cautioned the public about vigilantism during traffic confrontations. He said that drivers should write down a description of the vehicle, the licence plate and call 9-1-1 instead.
“We don’t want to see people putting themselves and the rest of the motoring public at risk by taking chances and tryin
g to solve problems on their own,” Schmidt said.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

^


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


Not cool. Viking knows someone that died in that wreck. 




















Hint: scroll up a few posts


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> ^


I know, right? How do you post anything in here without at least checking the two most recent pages. How do you miss a page-long debate over whether a guy knew people in the crash or not?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


That one is so wacky I am going to post it for the 4th time tomorrow.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Please blur those license plates. I read a vortexer knew someone whose family was involved in the crash.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

VWVan said:


> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/road-rage-incident-ends-in-fiery-highway-crash-1.3085262


I see that ended well.

geeze


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/incredible-moment-woman-labour-leaves-5446378


heh... I guess that woman figured being in a vehicle was like having a target on your back at that point


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

gas said:


> I know, right? How do you post anything in here without at least checking the two most recent pages. How do you miss a page-long debate over whether a guy knew people in the crash or not?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

heh..... and ... moving on.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> JONESBORO, Ark.
> According to a crash report obtained by WREG, the officer was heading westbound on West Johnson Avenue.
> 
> He was transporting an inmate to the Craighead County Jail when the prisoner, identified as 19-year-old Logan Younger, was able to slip his left hand out of the handcuff and became *“disorderly and aggressive.”*
> ...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hand Cannon said:


>


I hate it when I loose control.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess Google didn't see this coming.

*Google’s self-driving car was today in what appears to be its worst accident yet*










Wasn't the driverless car's fault though. Other vehicle apparently ran a red light.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


>





> e was transporting an inmate to the Craighead County Jail when the prisoner, identified as 19-year-old Logan Younger, was able to slip his left hand out of the handcuff and became “disorderly and aggressive.”
> 
> Younger then used the cuff to hit the cage. He eventually began doing the same thing with his feet.
> 
> *As the officer began driving faster to get to the jail,*


So... this is police procedure? When a perp starts getting crazy in the back seat, you just mash the go pedal as hard as you can to get to the jail???

Cop crashes trying to get "disorderly" to lockup. WTF?

How about stopping and tasing the mofo if he won't quit.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Ryan1981 said:


> I hate it when I loose control.



I'm thinking that door looks pretty loose right now.


----------



## eltrcutter (Aug 11, 2015)

Not so wacky to my criteria, but anyways...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Texting or sleeping?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> Texting or sleeping?


Or drunk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

2ohgti said:


> Or drunk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or blowie from a lot lizard?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Ryan1981 said:


> Or blowie from a lot lizard?


If that's the case-amateur 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

2ohgti said:


> Or drunk?


No difference.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Metallitubby said:


> No difference.


I agree, equally as bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

2ohgti said:


> I agree, equally as bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

surefooted said:


>


Whoa, well I guess that's pretty on par with riding on the opposite side of the road and looking at everything except what's in front of you. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dviking mk2 said:


> Whoa, well I guess that's pretty on par with riding on the opposite side of the road and looking at everything except what's in front of you.


I think that's the left shoulder. Still didn't belong there and he wasn't watching so I'm not disagreeing at all.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I think that's the left shoulder. Still didn't belong there and he wasn't watching so I'm not disagreeing at all.


Given the warning grooves along the yellow line, I would say you are 100% correct with that being the left shoulder of a divided highway.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

That rail jumped right at that guy!!


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

@McMike said:


> I think that's the left shoulder. Still didn't belong there and he wasn't watching so I'm not disagreeing at all.


Yeah, I was wondering that myself, kind of looked like an on/off ramp to me, either way pretty stupid.


spockcat said:


> Given the warning grooves along the yellow line, I would say you are 100% correct with that being the left shoulder of a divided highway.



Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## 12v Dub (May 11, 2005)

Roberto Dimento said:


> ......man that musta hurt hitting that rail


Only if he wore that Icon back protector :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Given the warning grooves along the yellow line, I would say you are 100% correct with that being the left shoulder of a divided highway.


Someone needs to tell Missouri to get better warning grooves, because they aren't very effective.

Different GoPro, same accident.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Someone needs to tell Missouri to get better warning grooves, because they aren't very effective.
> 
> Different GoPro, same accident.



It isn't the roadway that isn't effective. It is the rider training. Why are they riding in the shoulder over the yellow line? There are two normal travel lanes.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Broski literally did not see the guardrail until it was too late. :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> It isn't the roadway that isn't effective. It is the rider training. Why are they riding in the shoulder over the yellow line? There are two normal travel lanes.


I knew the warning grooves weren't the problem. I was kidding.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

evosky said:


> Broski literally did not see the guardrail until it was too late. :facepalm:


It was a Simpsons S4E15 moment. You can actually pinpoint the second he saw the guardrail. It's almost as good as the impact.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Google had their worst accident thus far with their self-driving car program. As expected, they were not at fault.



Google said:


> A Google vehicle was traveling northbound on Phyllis Ave. in Mountain View when a car heading westbound on El Camino Real ran a red light and collided with the right side of our vehicle. Our light was green for at least six seconds before our car entered the intersection. Thousands of crashes happen everyday on U.S. roads, and red-light running is the leading cause of urban crashes in the U.S. Human error plays a role in 94% of these crashes, which is why we’re developing fully self-driving technology to make our roads safer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> Google had their worst accident thus far with their self-driving car program. As expected, they were not at fault.


You know this happened last week.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

evosky said:


> Broski literally did not see the guardrail until it was too late. :facepalm:


but look at cool he looks while hitting it?!?!? :facepalm:

why do these guys were all the wrong/improper clothes???? stoooopid


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Trailer turns..... Motorcyclist drives right into it.













> South Carolina Ruff Ryders Motorcyle Club member Antwone Thomas, who was riding behind, captured the extraordinary footage on a camera attached to his bike.
> 
> "There was a group of us who saw the trailer slow down but next thing I know, he comes flying over my shoulder," said Mr Thomas.
















> The motorcyclist, first name Will, walked away from the crash with nothing more than a broken wrist, broken leg and bruising.
> 
> Will was on his Kawasaki ZX-10 in South Carolina when he hit the trailer as it was turning. The crash, caught on film by the rider behind, appears to show that Will does not see the truck and ploughs straight into it.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> walked away from the crash with nothing more than a broken wrist, broken leg and bruising.


Let's hope in the last four years that he has made a full recovery.
http://www.news.com.au/national/mot...a-caught-on-film/story-fndo4eg9-1226474174054

(video)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfCUqSjfcH8


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

.LSinLV. said:


> but look at cool he looks while hitting it?!?!? :facepalm:
> 
> why do these guys were all the wrong/improper clothes???? stoooopid


They were probably on their way to disrupt traffic and cause mayhem. So not very upset. They were already riding as if they owned the road, so pretty sure this was not a "good" group of riders.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Hand Cannon said:


> Trailer turns..... Motorcyclist drives right into it.


hoo boy


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

An object in motion, tends to stay in motion...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> They were probably on their way to disrupt traffic and cause mayhem. So not very upset. They were already riding as if they owned the road, so pretty sure this was not a "good" group of riders.


It's the annual St Louis Ride Of the Century (ROC)

5/5


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

@McMike said:


> Let's hope in the last four years that he has made a full recovery.
> http://www.news.com.au/national/mot...a-caught-on-film/story-fndo4eg9-1226474174054
> 
> (video)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfCUqSjfcH8


Good times....


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> The motorcyclist, first name Will, walked away from the crash with nothing more than a broken wrist, broken leg and bruising.


Can you really walk away from a crash with a broken leg? Sounds like this would be more of a crawl-away type situation.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Claff said:


> Can you really walk away from a crash with a broken leg? Sounds like this would be more of a crawl-away type situation.


"walked away" = the figurative, "did not dead".


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

that 2016 clip was boring....

2011, on the other hand

3:00.... almost runs into the back of a truck at 4:00


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Perfectly straight road in Australia. Dry Pavement. Perfect visibility.

Perfectly stupid maneuver with a trailer.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rory Calhoun said:


> that 2016 clip was boring....
> 
> 2011, on the other hand
> 
> 3:00.... almost runs into the back of a truck at 4:00


That was boring too. I was waiting for that dumbass to eat pavement. Didn't happen, so I'm disappointed.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Ryan1981 said:


> That was boring too. I was waiting for that dumbass to eat pavement. Didn't happen, so I'm disappointed.


heh.... right... I'll look for the real good stuff


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> Perfectly straight road in Australia. Dry Pavement. Perfect visibility.
> 
> Perfectly stupid maneuver with a trailer.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Mister Reeetard riding a motorcycle on the sidewalk.

Result isn't exactly a cakewalk


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Mister Reeetard riding a motorcycle on the sidewalk.
> 
> Result isn't exactly a cakewalk


serves him right.

also, the amount of LAWLESSNESS of this group is :facepalm: that it's ok to be involved in an accident and then LEAVE when the cops are there.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

.LSinLV. said:


> serves him right.
> 
> also, the amount of LAWLESSNESS of this group is :facepalm: that it's ok to be involved in an accident and then LEAVE when the cops are there.


That is how most of these biker gangs operate. Makes one want to buy an old dump truck and fit it out with thick steel plates, bullet resistant windows and solid rubber tires. :laugh:
You think a Range Rover does damage, you ain't seen nothing yet...:wave:

















opcorn:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Going down like bowling pins


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> Going down like bowling pins


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> Going down like bowling pins


Nice that there are so many guys wearing cameras and post the evidence online. Helps when the guy in front sues the guy who hit him. Hopefully they have good insurance. :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Fixed it for you



Hand Cannon said:


> Going down like bowling pin*z*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Brakes go away

Driver saves the day.

Phillipines


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Whadda mess


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

audifans said:


> Brakes go away
> 
> Driver saves the day.
> 
> Phillipines


That's a big busload of soiled pants lol


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Whadda mess


Yeah, I'd say having a bike endo on your neck qualifies as whacky..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

> Outwardly, Trudi Hagen seemed calm and a little amused Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> .
> Speaking on the lawn of her Saline Township home, it was almost like a Chevrolet Tracker hadn't just plowed through her front yard, breaking through the garage door and ending up lodged halfway through the sidewall of the home’s garage at the corner of Riverview Drive and Dundee.
> ...














> Hagen, who lives at the residence with her three dogs, was grateful to be away at the time of the crash. She was with her granddaughters, who were looking forward to coming home and playing in the exact spot where the Tracker came through.
> 
> “They were asking me, ‘When we get home can we play in the driveway with the chalk?’ and I said ‘Oh, sure,’” Hagen said. “That’s the one thing they do when they get here, so we would have been right out there.”
> 
> The driver, who declined to speak to The Ann Arbor News, appeared to be sober following the crash. Hagen said he seemed sober when she spoke to him, and added he was very apologetic about the incident.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

^

Of course no alcohol was involved, this is what happens when you drink the Kool Aid and get behind the wheel....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


I can see a bright side to this; the homeowner now has a new carport. Just need to add a couple of posts to hold up the new roof.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

He was probably texting or fapping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Mister Reeetard riding a motorcycle on the sidewalk.
> 
> Result isn't exactly a cakewalk


it's azzholes like this that encourage judges to throw the book at them


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Let me close that door for you.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

jettagli1991 said:


> Let me close that door for you.




That is one way of doing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

Surf Green said:


> Neighbor of mine growing up went off the road because a wasp flew into the car and started stinging his toddler in the back seat.
> 
> Wrecked a perfectly good vanagon. You want to judge, but you also don't want to find yourself in the same situation, ever.


???

Just pull the **** over and handle it. Jesus. :screwy:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bartnik said:


> ???
> 
> Just pull the **** over and handle it. Jesus. :screwy:


I had that happen to me once, I had a wasp fly into my car while I was at a light. Luckily I got on the highway, so I put both windows down and the wind coming in kept the wasp pinned to the back window. as soon as I stopped at a light, I opened the back windows and it GTFOed out of my car. phew


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jettagli1991 said:


> Let me break your ankle for you.


FTFY. Guy is lucky that he didn't get worse too.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

jettagli1991 said:


> Let me close that door for you.


That Bug's got the spirit of a Mustang...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You have to wonder about the visibility from this that makes him think he can pass the truck safely. Sorry, you have to click to see the gif. 

https://gfycat.com/ifr/CookedAncientBass


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> You have to wonder about the visibility from this that makes him think he can pass the truck safely. Sorry, you have to click to see the gif.
> 
> https://gfycat.com/ifr/CookedAncientBass


As soon as he pulls out "I immediately regret that decision!" pulls over as far as he can to the opposite breakdown lane. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Wrong address from GPS?


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

jettagli1991 said:


> Let me close that door for you.


Everytime a door closes, another one opens 

But OMG...the driver's head hitting the windshield. This is why one wears a seatbelt.:screwy:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

gti_matt said:


> Everytime a door closes, another one opens
> 
> But OMG...the driver's head hitting the windshield. This is why one wears a seatbelt.:screwy:


I'm sure it has just a lap belt which wouldn't help very much in not ramming your face into the glass.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


JReed, allow me:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ryan1981 said:


> JReed, allow me:












stealing my thunder.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

jreed1337 said:


> stealing my thunder.


Where did you get thunder from? Amazon? EBay? FTVideos?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> stealing my thunder.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This should be a favorite.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

audifans said:


> Brakes go away
> 
> Driver saves the day.
> 
> Phillipines


Nice save indeed, saved quite a few lives.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> This should be a favorite.


Bike should have not cut it so close, but pedestrian is an asshat. The bike was aiming to go behind him.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

and...no brakes


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Evidently they couldn't wait to get up to that salad bar


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Built a firehouse. One day before they use it for their first meeting....












> HORNERSVILLE, Mo. -- A sanitation truck plowed through and destroyed a new fire department meeting and training building Wednesday morning.
> 
> According to Hornersville police chief JoBeth Patterson, the truck from Branum's Disposal Service slammed into the southeast corner of the building and exited the northwest side, clipping the kennels and coming to a stop when it hit the old police department.
> 
> ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Man, that car is movin'


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This morning: Houston + Cars & Coffee + Mustang


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

damn, that was inches from disaster with those kids right there.

good to see the ****head was laughing and proud of himself. what a dick.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Smart money says he'll blame it on his flip-flops


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Smart money says he'll blame it on his flip-flops


Looks like high heels in that photo.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> This morning: Houston + Cars & Coffee + Mustang


Was that dude at the end flashing a badge? Also, had those been my kids right there, I'd punch that driver in the goddamn jaw.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Was that dude at the end flashing a badge? Also, had those been my kids right there, I'd punch that driver in the goddamn jaw.


Cars and Coffee where Mustangs are in attendance. Seems like that would be your fault for putting your kids in danger. Perhaps he was arresting the parent for child endangerment.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Angle #2


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Of course it's some rich prick. He deserves a fist or two in the face, especially after putting his hands up and laughing.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Cars and Coffee where Mustangs are in attendance. Seems like that would be your fault for putting your kids in danger. Perhaps he was arresting the parent for child endangerment.


Ha. Funny. D-bags like that are why cops swarm these events.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, I guess it took the vehicle on an excursion all right.



> 14-year-old flees car crash, drives through automotive shop














> MPD: 14-year-old flees car crash, drives through automotive shop
> 
> 
> 
> A 14-year old fleeing the scene of an accident lost control of a Ford Excursion and crashed completely through E&R Automotive on the 300 block of North Terrell Street, striking the owner of the business and coming out the other side of the building. The driver was transported to Midland Memorial Hospital with minor injuries and was later arrested on charges of failure to stop when involved in an accident and aggravated assault


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

audifans said:


> Man, that car is movin'


Good thing I wasn't at work. I'm not sure that could have possibly sounded more like porn if they tried. :laugh:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

DocWalt said:


> Good thing I wasn't at work. I'm not sure that could have possibly sounded more like porn if they tried. :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## speedycab (Mar 22, 2016)

Young driver avoids being crushed by seconds as he dives out of his Mini. Somewhere in Brazil. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dives-path-VW-Beetle-comes-careering-him.html


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

jettagli1991 said:


> Let me close that door for you.


wow... it does amaze me the sheer number of surveillance cameras that are out there at every corner shooting from 
every angle


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> wow... it does amaze me the sheer number of surveillance cameras that are out there at every corner shooting from
> every angle



The vw took his shoe off. hahaopcorn:


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

SebTheDJ said:


> Of course it's some rich prick. He deserves a fist or two in the face, especially after putting his hands up and laughing.





100%


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

goes to ER to fix busted knuckles


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Stangy said:


> The vw took his shoe off. hahaopcorn:


He may have to actually have surgery on that ankle... smacked the crap out of his foot


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Holy [email protected]!& it's Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

He lived.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Stock Mustang doing it's thang









Modified Mustang for more effective crowd control.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

What badge is this guy flashing, is he popo or something?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

evosky said:


> What badge is this guy flashing, is he popo or something?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

That Beetle was leaving a Cars & Coffee, right?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Motorcycle rider thrown off Rio bridge after clipping van


That van made me nervous the entire time. Almost like he couldn't decide what lane he wanted to be in. Glad the dude lived, but damn, I would have given that driver a lot of room.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> That van made me nervous the entire time. Almost like he couldn't decide what lane he wanted to be in. Glad the dude lived, but damn, I would have given that driver a lot of room.


I thought the van was trying to block the motorcycle from lane splitting


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> I thought the van was trying to block the motorcycle from lane splitting


Maybe that was the van's intent. Maybe he was just a sihtty driver. Who knows.. 

My point was that the van was wondering out of his lane before the motorcycle even pulled along side it. That would have been a big fat NOPE for me to even think about getting next to it.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Maybe that was the van's intent. Maybe he was just a sihtty driver. Who knows..
> 
> My point was that the van was wondering out of his lane before the motorcycle even pulled along side it. That would have been a big fat NOPE for me to even think about getting next to it.


X2....that driver was suspect for a while


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

spockcat said:


> He lived.


Man... that was a lucky dude going off the bridge and surviving


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> Man... that was a lucky dude going off the bridge and surviving


Boom. Found it.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/R...c426c672fd24e!8m2!3d-22.9068467!4d-43.1728965

It appears that the two lanes they are traveling in is an extension of the bridge shown in this photo. There's a chance he fell onto the beach \


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> Man... that was a lucky dude going off the bridge and surviving


He have have survived the fall, but he landed in Rio water.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> Man... that was a lucky dude going off the bridge and surviving


No kidding!  Lucky it happened over the water, and not a few hundred feet sooner over pavement and buildings. He also just missed that pole! 
Was that his helmet rolling down the street at the end of the clip?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought they canceled door to door delivery


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike;100294025
It appears that the two lanes they are traveling in is an extension of the bridge shown in this photo. There's a chance he fell onto the beach [/QUOTE said:


> gas said:
> 
> 
> > He have have survived the fall, but he landed in Rio water.
> ...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

We'll make-a da trash first...... we'll be back later to pick it up.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

gas said:


> He have have survived the fall, but he landed in Rio water.


Apparently nobody else realized this was just a joke. Press coverage leading up to the Olympics in Rio would 
lead one to believe that the water was deadly.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Didn't land on beach or water. His helmet stayed on. I think he was carrying a second helmet on his arm and that is what is seen in the video.
> http://imagem.band.com.br/f_352641.jpg





> A motorcyclist was flung by a car on the afternoon of Tuesday (28) at the top of High of Joah towards Barra da Tijuca, west of Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> The unique flagrant was made by film reporter Band Rio Dil Santos, who recorded the moment the bike and a car transiting abruptly the right lane.
> 
> ...


Gold star Google Translate.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> Apparently nobody else realized this was just a joke. Press coverage leading up to the Olympics in Rio would
> lead one to believe that the water was deadly.


I thought you were driving at that but you just didn't make the connection obvious enough.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> I thought you were driving at that but you just didn't make the connection obvious enough.


FWIW I got the reference right away.  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking of garbage trucks out of control

:27 for worker running after it...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

geeze






Binghamton, NY



> In the three-minute video, good Samaritans can be seen frantically trying to get the woman out of her car and attempting to douse the flames. Thanks to their efforts, the woman escaped with only cuts and bruises.


http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/woman-pulled-burning-vehicle-central-new-york-article-1.2771230


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Juneau he said the brakes failed


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> Juneau he said the brakes failed


LOL, when is the last time that's actually happened?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Comin' thru~!








> a tractor-trailer plowed straight into a New Hampshire toll booth.
> 
> The truck pulverized the unstaffed cubicle at Spaulding Turnpike in Dover at 3 p.m. March 5, reports Fox News.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Comin' thru~!



Poor guy in the Lexus gets run over.

Counting his lucky stars










http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/tractor-trailer-plows-nh-toll-booth-article-1.2145291


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> Juneau he said the brakes failed


heh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


SUV should have signaled. Car shouldn't have tried to overtake two vehicles. 

Thankfully the Ural had a sidecar.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> SUV should have signaled. Car shouldn't have tried to overtake two vehicles.
> 
> Thankfully the Ural had a sidecar.


The SUV appears to have its left blinker on when it first comes into sight. So it could be the car driver's fault if it was on before.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Must be a Camry


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

AutoBear said:


>


Flood damage


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

AutoBear said:


>


...why is there no guard rail there? Seems like a 4 - 5 foot drop off.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

BongTechnician said:


> ...why is there no guard rail there? Seems like a 4 - 5 foot drop off.


it looks like there were a couple of bollards that were cut off at the base........


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

These guys overslept their alarms.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just dropping the kids off at school on the way to work.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

"I told you to tuck and roll!"


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I finally see how helpful those "power tailgate" options are for picking up and dropping off..... literally


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

spockcat said:


> These guys overslept their alarms.


This could be I-80 between Salt Lake City and Wendover, happens every year....


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

AutoBear said:


>


Looks like he requested the undercarriage wash. They charge a lot for that


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What accident?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Heh... Egypt....

Air conditioned?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> These guys overslept their alarms.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

audifans said:


> Heh... Egypt....
> 
> Air conditioned?


Terminator


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


geeze ... bumper cars


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, motorcycle dude took it like a champ


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

@McMike said:


> BWM crashes into bus video


Wooo, way to strengthen the stereotype!

the Charlotte "news" article is hilarious (LINK):



> "The more times I watch this, the more it looks like the dashcam owner purposefully sped up to the block the BMW from getting into the lane," intensely_human wrote on Reddit.
> 
> "Even if he did, the BMW driver is still at fault for pulling a stupid stunt like that. obviously you're a bad driver," ermac13 responded.
> 
> What do you think? Watch below...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> Wooo, way to strengthen the stereotype!
> 
> the Charlotte "news" article is hilarious (LINK):


Found the location. (MAP)

Looks like there MAY have been room to get by when these StreetView images were taken, not now with that wall extended closer to the intersection. Still a d**k move though, taking a left from a non-lane. 

After looking at the intersection, it's kind of weird. Two lights, no right, and a single lane to use to both left turns and straight into that parking lot. WTF was he thinking?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


The three stooges ride again!!!


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

@McMike said:


> After looking at the intersection, it's kind of weird. Two lights, no right, and a single lane to use to both left turns and straight into that parking lot. WTF was he thinking?


Here's a hypothesis. The camera shows that the light had already turned yellow in front of the bus. Perhaps the camera car first stepped on the brakes indicating that they might stop on yellow, so the BMW driver thought they could just bolt around him on the right and make the left into clear space, but then diver of camera car changed their mind and decided to accelerate through yellow (can hear em hit the gas). Light turned red right as both cars crossed the stop bar. 
At start of the vid, the BMW driver honked at the camera car driver twice while camera car was stopping in a through lane (no yield or stop sign) to let the bus in front of him. Pretty aggravated by that point.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


I always do love sheer goofiness


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


>


What a jackass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


...and his taint has never been cleaner.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Pickup truck goes off bridge approach ramp, falls on festival-goers in park below, kills 4. :-(

http://www.10news.com/news/people-trapped-after-car-rolls-off-coronado-bridge-ramp-101516


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Miata hit by a drunk driver and split in half.











http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/10/15/car-split-completely-in-half-after-crash-everyone-survives.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The Ultimate Diving Machine


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

I got money on these kids being Saturn Lady offspring...


Mike


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

gti_matt said:


> Pickup truck goes off bridge approach ramp, falls on festival-goers in park below, kills 4. :-(
> 
> http://www.10news.com/news/people-trapped-after-car-rolls-off-coronado-bridge-ramp-101516


I thought we agreed that death is not wacky, you better check yourself.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

@McMike said:


> The Ultimate Diving Machine


...and the ultimate fashion victim! ...that purple vest & those tighty-tight acid pants! :laugh:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

andlf said:


> ...and the ultimate fashion victim! ...that purple vest & those tighty-tight acid pants! :laugh:


And the "bored girlfriend in car" with her arms crossed!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Must be a Camry


Never seen a car lose to a bike in a collision.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

NotFast said:


> And the "bored girlfriend in car" with her arms crossed!


His and hers vests. how cute. Something tells me he does the clothes shopping in that relationship.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> His and hers vests. how cute. Something tells me he does the clothes shopping in that relationship.


no doubt! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

NotFast said:


> And the "bored girlfriend in car" with her arms crossed!


She looks more like the "unimpressed mom that rolled up in the Volvo wagon".


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

dviking mk2 said:


> I thought we agreed that death is not wacky, you better check yourself.


I'd say that a pickup truck flying off of a ramp into a festival is pretty whacky even if the outcome was tragic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't hail a Lyft!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>



that's hilarious! :laugh:

EDIT: i feel so guilty for laughing though!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Almost.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

One should really look both ways when crossing a runway.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Juan should really look both ways when crossing a runway.


ftfy


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


> The Ultimate Diving Machine


Ultimate douche too.



Power5 said:


> Never seen a car lose to a bike in a collision.


Maybe it's one of those cheap Chinese knock off cars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Power5 said:


> Never seen a car lose to a bike in a collision.












Granted the bike is also damaged.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


has to be drunk right? like wtf


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


That is sooooo funny!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

andlf said:


> That is sooooo funny!


Bus driver during the week and mustang driver on the weekends?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Bus driver during the week and mustang driver on the weekends?


_Bustang?_


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

bnkrpt311 said:


> _Bustang?_


Bustang. Its a thing. Watch out.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Came upon this on a bike ride through some back country dirt roads.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


Mario Kart Boost Pad?


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

spockcat said:


>





Dravenport said:


> has to be drunk right? like wtf


Oi yoi yoi

Probably drunk, those crazy Russians drink vodka like water. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Almost @ 3:15


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Bus driver during the week and mustang driver on the weekends?


Exactly right! :thumbup:




spockcat said:


>



VTEC kicked in YO! :laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Almost @ 3:15


Did the guy drive by behind him as he was making a u turn? Where the hell did the truck go lol


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


I'm guessing this is from a show/movie? What the heck am I looking at? Wonder woman in her invisible Mustang driving through a crowd of people?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

P Q said:


> Did the guy drive by behind him as he was making a u turn? Where the hell did the truck go lol


We discussed it last year here.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7481777-Matt-Farah-witnesses-a-special-kind-of-stupid


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Close fit....


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

doggone dogs..











http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2011/08/dog-crashes-truck-into-carport-totals-car/



> Louisville resident Gary Hickock is a dog lover with a sense of humor – and that’s a good thing.
> 
> Last Thursday, Hickock was chopping down trees in a neighbor’s yard when his year-old Boxer/Lab mix, Sandy, decided to take his F-150 for a joyride.“Once the tree started crackling my dog jumped in the front seat of the truck and put it in drive,” Hickok said. “I had the truck going just so I could do that, to pull the truck down, but the dog beat me to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm not sure about myself, but my dad would have killed that dog :laugh:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

core5 said:


> I'm not sure about myself, but my dad would have killed that dog :laugh:


hah..... no kidding


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

trbochrg said:


> I'm guessing this is from a show/movie? What the heck am I looking at? Wonder woman in her invisible Mustang driving through a crowd of people?


It's from this week's episode of Atlanta.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> Close fit....


background story



> A stolen pickup crashed through the front door of a house in Camas’ Prune Hill area Monday morning, the Camas Police Department said. The driver busted out the back window and ran from the scene, but police caught a suspect about a mile away.
> 
> *Around 11:15 a.m., the Washington State Patrol got reports of a Nissan pickup driving recklessly on state Highway 14. Many people called about the truck weaving across the roadway and almost causing collisions. *The license plate number came back to a truck that was reported stolen on Sunday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


 Rocks = ramp (StreetView)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Big help he was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

scooter riders always getting in trouble.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sometimes the earth decides you should be walking.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Crunch.

Van chomped in half





















> "Hard to believe everyone got out with just bumps and bruises," said one FDNY source at the accident scene. "It's a wild sight."


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^

Pixels not big enough.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Don't hail a Lyft!


hoo boy.... yikes


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> The tongue, or connection, between the truck and the trailer carrying a Four Winns boat came apart, police said, and the boat and trailer crashed into a vacant building being renovated by Visions Optical owner, Paul Tarnas.
> 
> “I’ve been trying to move into this place for a year and a half,” said Tarnas, who operates his business from a building across from the crash site.
> 
> “Now this happens. Maybe it’s not meant to be.”


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Crunch.
> 
> Van chomped in half


When the hell did this happen? I didn't hear about this


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Back a few years










http://www.truckingboards.com/bb/threads/new-york-city-ny-semi-suv-mta-city-bus-crash-5-people-hurt.3321/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

P Q said:


> When the hell did this happen? I didn't hear about this


I'm guessing the bus was out of control, and hit the Astro, Jeep, and the truck as they were stationary.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I hate it when my tongue comes apart!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

..................well, hello...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

kowabonga said:


> ..................well, hello...


♫ deja vu! ♫


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

^? deja vu... I don't get it

San Antonio










He walks away


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

@McMike said:


> I'm guessing the bus was out of control, and hit the Astro, Jeep, and the truck as they were stationary.


When as in what point in time not how.  


but looking back at it again, it says a few years ago:thumbup:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hand Cannon said:


> ^? deja vu... I don't get it


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> ..................well, hello...


Did the driver toss a beer over the truck at the end?


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

spockcat said:


> scooter riders always getting in trouble.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Driving the wrong way and hitting a building. Great way to start a morning.












> A nearby resident heard the crash and called 911. Also, a firefighter on his way to work saw the accident and followed the truck to Etna.
> 
> “He said he did realize he hit it, but he didn’t want to stop in an immediate area and create a traffic problem. So, he drove back to the trucking company, where he was going to call 911,” John Kimmel, of the Sharpsburg Police Department, said.
> 
> ...


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Southern Jetta said:


> Did the driver toss a beer over the truck at the end?


more than likely.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Camry hits tree and is abandoned for two weeks. Local artists paints it gold and it becomes mildly internet famous










http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/s...ta-camry-completely-gold-20161024-gs923v.html


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Hand Cannon said:


> ^? deja vu... I don't get it
> 
> San Antonio
> 
> ...


Heh... "And... where's my NEXT ride?" "That Tundra did a pretty good job of holding up"


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

:15


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> :15


If you have a dashcam and you're bring brake checked like that, you need to start using the other pedal.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

@McMike said:


> If you have a dashcam and you're bring brake checked like that, you need to start using the other pedal.


I guess perhaps it's just second nature to avoid crashing into the thing in front of you, but with a cam to prove what happened, you bet I'd keep it straight as an arrow while slowing down.D on't want to get rear-ended? Don't brake-check.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

The very first example is enough... but the rest is pretty crazy as well.

geezus!!!!!


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Rory Calhoun said:


> The very first example is enough... but the rest is pretty crazy as well.
> 
> geezus!!!!!


The last one is pure carnage.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> The very first example is enough... but the rest is pretty crazy as well.
> 
> geezus!!!!!


apparently passing safely is hard


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

BongTechnician said:


> The last one is pure carnage.


Jesus. :what: If the front of a truck has your bodily fluids splattered all over it there's a pretty good chance your day hasn't gone as well as you'd hoped.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> The last one is pure carnage.


I skipped to the end. Wow, that went from 0-100, real fast.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Rory Calhoun said:


> The very first example is enough... but the rest is pretty crazy as well.
> 
> geezus!!!!!


Jesus Christ that last one is terrible.......


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Cop walks out of the squad car*



TaaT said:


>


*Cop returns to squad car and leaves*


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Speaking of squeaking through....






:30


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Speaking of squeaking through....
> 
> 
> :30


I wonder if the stopped cars even noticed.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

.........every mile... you got a screwball that just has to be the numbskull


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> .........every mile... you got a screwball that just has to be the numbskull


but see hermano, my rice rocket is cooooool homie.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

efrie said:


> I skipped to the end. Wow, that went from 0-100, real fast.


I did the same looks like some body liquids spewed over the glass


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

................Coming in hot.... what in the world..


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

kowabonga said:


> .........every mile... you got a screwball that just has to be the numbskull


Couldn't have happened to a better car. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Wet, wet, wet.... over an inch of rain in the last 24 hours.

So probably a good time to show some hydroplaning


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

There's Brake Checking.... and then there's Checking your Brakes










....10 vehicles involved as he plows through the crowd loaded with stone blocks.

Binghamton



> One man was freed from his mangled SUV by Binghamton firefighters. The tractor-trailer had struck the SUV from the rear, compacting it and trapping the driver, according to police, who say* the tractor-trailer's license plate was lodged in the SUV driver's seat headrest*.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> Wet, wet, wet.... over an inch of rain in the last 24 hours.
> 
> So probably a good time to show some hydroplaning


Damn, @1:35 - nowhere to go.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> Wet, wet, wet.... over an inch of rain in the last 24 hours.
> 
> So probably a good time to show some hydroplaning


.....2:50.... like a ballet move. comes up, around and off the road. Never did touch that other car.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

P Q said:


> I did the same looks like some body liquids spewed over the glass


Ya think? I figured that was coolant or washer fluid from the idiot's car while it was was spinning like a top.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

kowabonga said:


> There's Brake Checking.... and then there's Checking your Brakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Semi came to stop 3 inches from driver's head


Everyone got out alive in this pileup.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

kowabonga said:


> There's Brake Checking.... and then there's Checking your Brakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an Escalade. That is a lot of truck to smash up like that. Its not like it was a little Geo Metro or something he compacted. 10/10. Very impressed


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

VR6JH said:


> Thats an Escalade. That is a lot of truck to smash up like that. Its not like it was a little Geo Metro or something he compacted. 10/10. Very impressed


Right body, wrong badge. That was a Yukon.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

thegoodson said:


> Right body, wrong badge. That was a Yukon.


You are correct. The wheels looked like 2nd gen escalade wheels on my phone but upon closer inspection def GMC wheels


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> Wet, wet, wet.... over an inch of rain in the last 24 hours.
> 
> So probably a good time to show some hydroplaning


The one where the baby started crying in the background after the crash was definitely not wacky


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Curbside carnage while eating out


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Not so much as a "Wacky" image, as it is shocking and sobering. Since we're recently talking about brake-checking 18-wheelers, it should be pointed out how much momentum these things carry. Keep in my that used to be a 4-door Silverado.

This picture actually isn't a brake-checking scenario, and nor the Silverado, nor the 2 trucks that sandwiched it were at fault. According to the source of the picture, it was a 3rd truck that rear-ended the green truck that was at fault.

This definitely makes me think twice before travelling between semis, or near them for long periods of time.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> Breaking: Topless selfie student crashes into Texas police car














> Miranda Rader, 19, rear-ended the patrol vehicle while sending nude photos to her boyfriend through the social media app Snapchat, police say.
> The accident on Wednesday in Bryan, about 100 miles (160km) north of Houston, caused the airbag to deploy. The Texas A&M University student also had an open bottle of wine in a cup holder by her, according to police. No one was injured in the incident.
> 
> The officer whose car had been hit approached Ms Rader to find she had an "unclasped brassiere" and was trying to put on her blouse, police said. The freshman told the officer that she had been driving back to her residence on campus. The arresting officer wrote in an affidavit: "I asked her why she was not dressed while driving and she stated she was taking a Snapchat photo to send to her boyfriend while she was at a red light." She was arrested on suspicion of driving while intoxicated and released from jail on Thursday morning on a $2,000 (£1,600) bail bond, police said.


:laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Local news site just says "Motor vehicle accident" with this picture and the following copy



> There is an accident reported on Indian Bridge and St. Andrew Church Road in California, MD. Fire department is now on the scene due to fluids on the ground.












This leaves many more questions than answers.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

well, following the theme of this week......

Boat trailer was brake checking the vehicle behind. It's going to be interesting to see the followup on this one.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

audifans said:


>


Any vessel overtaking any other vessel must keep out the way of the vessel being overtaken. The SUV was the give-way vessel and the boat was the stand-on vessel. Everyone knows that.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Claff said:


> Local news site just says "Motor vehicle accident" with this picture and the following copy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


car mcboatface


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

worth_fixing said:


> This definitely makes me think twice before travelling between semis, or near them for long periods of time.


I think I see blod just below the truck on the road. That and I always stay away from tractor trailers at ALL costs.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> I think I see body fluids





> I think I see blood


Please... every wet spot often isn't anything more than coolant or trans fluid 

And everything red is many times nothing more than a broken piece of a tail light lense laying on the ground


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

So.... where did they say they wanted this couch?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

That could have been a lot worse for that house


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


> So.... where did they say they wanted this couch?


Man...that is some slo mo wreck in progress right there. Very entertaining


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kowabonga said:


> Please... every wet spot often isn't anything more than coolant or trans fluid
> 
> And everything red is many times nothing more than a broken piece of a tail light lense laying on the ground


How about just not posting OBVIOUSLY fatal crash pictures?
Wacky = funny.
There is nothing funny about seeing somebody's instant coffin.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Everything isn't always so "obviously fatal" 

Everyone got out alive in this scenario.

The thread title still needs to be changed to traffic accident post.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

No windshield washer fluid was spilled during the filming of this event.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

It appears that a bunch of vegetation was horribly bruised, but difficult to say if they were actually outright fatally injured.

He dropped the pickup right off the West Seattle Bridge

Rather embarrassing, to say the least.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


> Everything isn't always so "obviously fatal"


I was talking about the Silverado turned into a metal block under a semi pic.
That one is obvious.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

What a mess.


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

Let me guess....Russia :screwy:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

No accident, but close call


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Oh, gee.... it's the Tappan Zee


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> No accident, but close call


I hope every driver in that situation went and played the lotto after that


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I feel like every russian accident could be avoided if people weren't convinced they were more important than everyone else


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> No accident, but close call
> 
> No_Way_Out.YouTube


In this case, staying your course and hitting that car would have been the better action.

Damn.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

1:44

Right entrance ramp. Car with plastic over the driver's side window


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

@McMike said:


> In this case, staying your course and hitting that car would have been the better action.
> 
> Damn.


I don't think he swerved there, I think as he braked hard his truck started to jackknife and that is why the nose got moved into the other lane. Good saves by him and the yellow truck.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Rav_VW said:


> I don't think he swerved there, I think as he braked hard his truck started to jackknife and that is why the nose got moved into the other lane. Good saves by him and the yellow truck.


Point being... sideways or not, he was unable to maintain his lane, and it was only luck, and the skill of another driver that prevented the situation from turning into a huge multi-vehicle pile-up.

Of course, the idiot that started it all just kept going.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

weird video


:47


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> weird video
> 
> 
> :47


He was almost splattered with Dutch Farms cheese.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> 1:44
> 
> Right entrance ramp. Car with plastic over the driver's side window


freaking dubbers. :facepalm::facepalm:

if that car wasn't bro-stanced he wouldn't have lost control like that!


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> freaking dubbers. :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> if that car wasn't bro-stanced he wouldn't have lost control like that!


Not sure if serious. That car isnt stanced, it was the fact that the VW had a bag for a drivers side window and obviously couldnt see a thing. He should get a handful of tickets.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

jzobie said:


> Not sure if serious. That car isnt stanced, it was the fact that the VW had a bag for a drivers side window and obviously couldnt see a thing. He should get a handful of tickets.


lol, was not serious.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

kowabonga said:


> 1:44
> 
> Right entrance ramp. Car with plastic over the driver's side window


I kept watching to the end of the video fully expecting the car to obliterated! I've never understood why people who have minimal damage done to their cars in an accident proceed to stop in the middle of the damn highway and stop all traffic! If your vehicle is capable of moving pull over to the side of the road!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> NSFL video that shouldn't be posted here


Real wacky to see a human being ON FIRE running across the highway.  :facepalm: 

Thanks, think I'll go stream some ISIS beheading videos now. :screwy:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Well that was thrilling.... (lots of yelling)

And I'd say he screwed up and was moving at too much speed for what unfolded.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

"on your right~!"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt7Np2qHDX4
> 1:44
> Right entrance ramp. Car with plastic over the driver's side window


It wasn't until the third time I watched it before I realized that Pontiac(?) rolled over.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

audifans said:


> Well that was thrilling.... (lots of yelling)
> 
> And I'd say he screwed up and was moving at too much speed for what unfolded.


Agreed. He was using the hill to gain speed when he could have very well coasted or even been jaking it.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

and..... a crash just waiting to happen


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AMAZING!


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

WTF was that!? It, like, flared open instead of flipping...or am I imagining things? How the hell?...haha that was so cool.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> WTF was that!? It, like, flared open instead of flipping...or am I imagining things? How the hell?...haha that was so cool.


Yeah, that was quite wacky! I can't believe it didn't lift off and go flipping through the air! I'm guessing that once the rear body work detached it kept the car from going completely air-born.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


> AMAZING!


I was there watching it......no one, I mean no one could believe what we saw......just incredible


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

So was this some engineering design to keep it from flipping or just dumb luck that the rear came apart and allowed the air to escape? Seems to have some drag vents like nascar does.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dravenport said:


> I feel like every russian accident could be avoided if people weren't convinced they were more important than everyone else


It's not just the Russians, my friend.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


> AMAZING!


That is a fast Camry


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> That is a fast Camry


Grounded to the ground, my ass....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


The Tsuru driver is dead.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Grounded to the ground, my ass....





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Smart people check their mirrors when stopped in traffic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

larger version: https://gfycat.com/BitterAdolescentBarb


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Smart people check their mirrors when stopped in traffic.


I don't see where either one of those morons planned on going. Just want to pass the semi so you can still sit in stopped traffic?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> I don't see where either one of those morons planned on going. Just want to pass the semi so you can still sit in stopped traffic?


You don't see the huge semi coming up in the PIP on the upper left?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Smart people check their mirrors when stopped in traffic.
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/FirstMelodicIberiannase-size_restricted.gif


Nicely done! :beer::beer:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Smart people check their mirrors when stopped in traffic.


I've learned to keep on eye on that because you never know if the person behind you is going to stop in time


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> You don't see the huge semi coming up in the PIP on the upper left?


I do see it. That doesn't change my question.


----------



## eburg_dub1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> I do see it. That doesn't change my question.


the cars were getting out of the way of a truck that was coming behind them. 
there is a vid out there, rear cam shows whats left of the truck blood and all


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> I don't see where either one of those morons planned on going. Just want to pass the semi so you can still sit in stopped traffic?


What part of "still sit in stopped" traffic makes sense? English please.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

eburg_dub1 said:


> the cars were getting out of the way of a truck that was coming behind them.
> there is a vid out there, rear cam shows whats left of the truck blood and all


Ok. I see it now. It looked to me like the guy pulled into the left lane right in front of the semi. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> Ok. I see it now. It looked to me like the guy pulled into the left lane right in front of the semi. Thank you for clarifying.


That threw me off at first, too. I thought the truck was trying to pass the stopped cars, and the car pulled in front of it. I kept waiting for the car to be hit or have the truck blow by on the left shoulder. Rear view camera view wasn't reversed.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Push/pull start gone wrong?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

88c900t said:


> Push/pull start gone wrong?


Looks like the red car was dragging a strap, and it got tangled when the blue car passed. 
This used to be an irrational fear of mine whenever I see a strap or line dragging behind someone's car. Not seeming so irrational now...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

@McMike said:


> That threw me off at first, too. I thought the truck was trying to pass the stopped cars, and the car pulled in front of it. I kept waiting for the car to be hit or have the truck blow by on the left shoulder. Rear view camera view wasn't reversed.


Glad I wasn't alone.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


Heh... "self driving" tire


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

Surf Green said:


> Looks like the red car was dragging a strap, and it got tangled when the blue car passed.
> This used to be an irrational fear of mine whenever I see a strap or line dragging behind someone's car. Not seeming so irrational now...


I thought the blue car was being towed by the red car. Blue car maybe didn't have brakes? And passes the slowing red car.. Momentum yanked it around.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Ya, that was definitely being towed. Keep in mind when you're being towed without engine running, there's no vacuum assist on the brakes.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

GolfTango said:


>


What video game is this?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

slacker01 said:


> What video game is this?


That looks like a Cheval Fugitive.. so I say GTA 5.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Buckle up buttercup


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> That looks like a Cheval Fugitive.. so I say GTA 5.


No way, man. That's an Ocelot Jackal.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


That's like a circus going on in this scene


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Smart people check their mirrors when stopped in traffic.


I just noticed the Skoda got tagged by the truck. Right taillight and hatch glass did make it unscathed.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

......eh... that hatch glass is toast.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5e5_1471188369


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> That's like a circus going on in this scene


My guess would be ending to a police chase.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Buckle up buttercup


Heh.... timing is everything


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


ah good ol Long Island


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Pricey Packard plunges into pond
Hilton Head Concours hosts historic car horror*












> In recent years, the Hilton Head Concours D'Elegance has emerged as one of the country's best car shows. Today, one entrant watched his 1938 Packard 1605 Super Eight emerge from the murky depths of a golf course pond at the Port Royal Golf Club.
> 
> Apparently, the owner of the Bohman Schwartz-bodied masterpiece neglected to set the parking brake and the car rolled backward into the pond. Details are scarce at the moment, we'll update this story as it develops.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

That was probably the worst thing ever to see...words couldn't be used to describe what he must have felt.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

spockcat said:


> *Pricey Packard plunges into pond
> Hilton Head Concours hosts historic car horror*


since it isnt salt water, throw it in a bag of rice and you are good to go! It worked on my wife's flash and phone.


----------



## woofsburger (Aug 11, 2008)

cubedfreek said:


> That was probably the worst thing ever to see...words couldn't be used to describe what he must have felt.


A car of that age is so simple though that I bet all that will be required for repair is a complete interior disassembly for drying (which admittedly could end up being an entire interior replacement), and changing all the fluids. It's not a rolling circuit board like today's cars.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lucian1988 said:


> since it isnt salt water, throw it in a bag of rice and you are good to go! It worked on my wife's flash and phone.


man, i dunno... that course basically sits right on the bay... i wouldn't be surprised if those ponds are brackish water...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Crunch time in Idaho


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

That was a crazy crash. 44 Vehicles on Interstate 84. Everybody got out ok including this silver Subaru guy with broken bones (no kidding)


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hand Cannon said:


> That was a crazy crash. 44 Vehicles on Interstate 84. Everybody got out ok including this silver Subaru guy with broken bones (no kidding)


Jeez, that does look pretty wild. I can't even tell that car was silver.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

That Idaho wreck. They came up with a cool animation of the wacko ride.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:OMG 



88c900t said:


> Push/pull start gone wrong?





Surf Green said:


> Looks like the red car was dragging a strap, and it got tangled when the blue car passed.
> This used to be an irrational fear of mine whenever I see a strap or line dragging behind someone's car. Not seeming so irrational now...


 No.

Red Lada was towing (or maybe pull-starting?) the blue Lada. Blue Lada decides "Car is coming other way, am going around now!" Red driver is like  "WTF, comrade?" dives for the side of the road to avoid getting squished, and hits the brakes right before his ass got snatched 180º :laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

This morning... Issaquah, Washington

http://komonews.com/news/local/watch-swerving-car-triggers-4-vehicle-crash-on-westbound-i-90










Video on the link. Stupid.. stupid


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

audifans said:


> That Idaho wreck. They came up with a cool animation of the wacko ride.


44 vehicles involved... Truck driver fined 94$



> Ford, now 31, had been driving for Brian Wilson Trucking for six months when the wreck happened. A crash expert hired by Silva Cuellar’s side said he failed to follow a basic rules of truck driving: He didn’t scan the road ahead of him and anticipate trouble.
> 
> “Defendant Ford should have been operating with extreme caution, which in this case, means moving at a crawl or not at all — certainly not at highway speeds, or even the same speed as (other, noncommercial truck) road users,” wrote Lew Grill.
> 
> ...





> Idaho State Police found several pre-existing brake problems on the log truck following the crash. T*he left brake on the front axle and the right brake on the rear tractor axle were inoperable, and two right-side brakes on the fourth and fifth axles were out of adjustment.*
> Again, experts on both sides disagreed on the results. Nathan Rose, a Colorado vehicle reconstruction expert hired by Silva Cuellar, said the inoperable brakes “likely contributed” to Ford’s inability to stop in time.
> 
> Herbert said the condition of the brakes on the log truck was “irrelevant.” He said the brakes that were inoperable and out of adjustment would not have made an appreciable difference in stopping distance.
> ...





> Silva Cuellar, now 54, was headed that morning from his home in Meridian to his job in Caldwell, where he worked as a manager at Servigiros, a company that caters to Spanish-speaking customers cashing checks, sending money transfers or obtaining money orders.
> 
> He was seriously injured in the crash just west of Ten Mile Road when his Subaru Forester became lodged against Ford’s log truck, rolling several times and resembling a crumpled ball of metal when it came to a stop.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

cubedfreek said:


> WTF was that!? It, like, flared open instead of flipping...or am I imagining things? How the hell?...haha that was so cool.


He was texting, what do you think? :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

because racecar. :laugh:


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

♫ I done seen 'bout everything, when I seen an Evo skate.♫


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> This morning... Issaquah, Washington
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/watch-swerving-car-triggers-4-vehicle-crash-on-westbound-i-90
> 
> ...


I would actually fault the driver of the semi a little bit as well. I realize the car was a complete moron but seeing the slowdown up ahead the trucks just plug along without caution.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

clutchrider said:


> I would actually fault the driver of the semi a little bit as well. I realize the car was a complete moron but seeing the slowdown up ahead the trucks just plug along without caution.


just no. thats how you get massive traffic jams if everyone slows down because one lane is slower than the rest. Accord drivers fault 110%.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Buckle up buttercup


A good brother would have thrown it in reverse and gave him a love tap.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


oh... man


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

My County police department posted this earlier this morning.  (map)



> "Yesterday afternoon, a car went off the roadway into the lake. The car fully submerged but the driver and passenger got out ok. Passersby stopped to help."










[/QUOTE]

I spend too much time in TCL, because I immediately thought of this thread and hoped for a twofer if that was a Camry bumper. 

This is a follow up image from later.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

@McMike said:


> My County police department posted this earlier this morning.  (map)


I spend too much time in TCL, because I immediately thought of this thread and hoped for a twofer if that was a Camry bumper. 

This is a follow up image from later. 

[/QUOTE]

my first thought was that looks like a camry bumper


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> I spend too much time in TCL, because I immediately thought of this thread and hoped for a twofer if that was a Camry bumper.
> 
> This is a follow up image from later.


my first thought was that looks like a camry bumper[/QUOTE]


Me too, I immediately looked for a dent in it:laugh:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

@McMike said:


> My County police department posted this earlier this morning.


I spend too much time in TCL, because I immediately thought of this thread and hoped for a twofer if that was a Camry bumper. 

This is a follow up image from later. 








[/QUOTE]

Well, I'll take care of putting these where they belong. Hope you^ don't mind, I enjoy keeping that thread alive!


VWVan said:


> my first thought was that looks like a camry bumper



Me too, I immediately looked for a dent in it[/QUOTE]


Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

They told Sergy to bring the coals for the barbecue.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Poor guy.


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

spockcat said:


> They told Sergy to bring the coals for the barbecue.












So Sergy is the bear's name??


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

This guy was running from a prior hit & run and made the poor decision to go around the RR gates:















...and they managed to *run* away from this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> This guy was running from a prior hit & run and made the poor decision to go around the RR gates:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idiots like this need to be charged with something. They are putting many lives at risk beyond their own.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Kitty doesn't like the water.
http://wareham-ma.villagesoup.com/p/car-slips-into-water-at-tempest-knob-boat-ramp/1594395









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

spockcat said:


> They told Sergy to bring the coals for the barbecue.


Next time someone calls your car a rolling dumpster fire, show them this. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^ Well that's done.



Chmeeee said:


> ...and they managed to *run* away from this.


...how...would that even be physically possible??? The train looked like it just mooshed the whole passenger compartment like a shovel through snow.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


someone smacked that bitch up.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


Ran out of torques.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


>


Pull out still engaged nozzle, not a good reflex. Either is blowing on a gas fire.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Pull out still engaged nozzle, not a good reflex. Either is blowing on a gas fire.


She had a lighter. In the full video she tried to light something in her right hand three or four times before finally trying it behind the fuel filler door.


----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

dviking mk2 said:


> I spend too much time in TCL, because I immediately thought of this thread and hoped for a twofer if that was a Camry bumper.
> 
> This is a follow up image from later.


I know just where that is. Lake Anne in Reston. Used to live 5 min from there for about 6 years.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

jreed1337 said:


> someone smacked that bitch up.



























Prodigy song the song you listed.:wave:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

dh71704 said:


> Prodigy song the song you listed.:wave:



bahaha, im an idiot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> bahaha, im an idiot.


well, you definitely proved you are no prodigy...  :rimshot:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

She gets out, he's pinned to the seat. Non life-threatening injuries. Bothell WA





















http://komonews.com/news/local/2-injured-after-tree-falls-on-audi-in-bothell


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

Just their luck :screwy:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

spockcat said:


>





J-Tim said:


> Ran out of torques.


Honda?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome. That light post JUST JUMPED RIGHT OUT AT HER CAR!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accident at 1:22 here:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

bubuski said:


> Honda?


Well played.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GTG. My ride is here

https://i.imgur.com/91O8vTS.gifv


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

spockcat said:


> GTG. My ride is here
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/91O8vTS.gifv


Is that a sexy time swing to the right of the window?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Am I the only one who thinks this looks fake?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

> http://autoweek.com/article/wait-th...er&utm_content=body&utm_campaign=awdailydrive
> 
> LA Auto Show test drive leads to LA Auto Show crash
> Fiat 500 slams into concrete pot sending showgoers to the hospital
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this looks fake?


Or is he just incredibly unlucky?


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


Drove a Fiat Abarth on the back roads around Lime Rock park on a demo drive. FCA rep who was with me described the ride alongs with strangers driving performance cars as the sketchiest thing he's ever done. The driver before me that claimed to know how to drive manual was stomping the clutch pedal exclaiming that the brakes went out. The rep had to yank the e-brake to get everything back under control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Woman is smoking hot


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Woman is smoking hot


when they take blaze 24/7 too literally


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Either she was_ in the mood_, or thought the car was toilet paper..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm gonna hit the brakes and he will fly right by


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't block NYC traffic for your photoshoot without a police permission and escort


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

fake.

but regarding that, IF I wanted to really **** someone's day up id go for smashing the A pillar


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Like my gramma said, 2 wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

NotFast said:


> Like my gramma said, 2 wrongs don't make a right.


But three lefts do.:beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What happens to your aluminum car parts in a serious fire. aluminum liquifies at 1,221 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> What happens to your aluminum car parts in a serious fire.


Also belongs in the parking thread. What a mess.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Our pizza delivery guys car was just an inch too low to clear the manhole cover




























Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

What was he driving? Altima does not appear to be lowered.

edit: or is that manhole just sitting way above the surrounding pavement?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BongTechnician said:


> What was he driving? Altima does not appear to be lowered.
> 
> edit: or is that manhole just sitting way above the surrounding pavement?


Looks like the pavement needs a top coat of 1-2" still. Look at the concrete curbing as it comes in contact with the pavement and the previous manhole. But still, a normal stock Altima should be able to clear a 1-2" raised manhole cover.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I hope the pizza guy got a good tip :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I hope the pizza guy got a good tip :laugh:


He certainly got a rimmer.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I hope the pizza guy got a good tip :laugh:


He's going to need two tips.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Looks like the pavement needs a top coat of 1-2" still.


Yeah, new construction - empty lot and run-off containment fence in first pic.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

My in-laws live in a newer condo complex (ranch-style, attached) that was being built during the height of the market. When the market crashed, only half of the complex was finished, the builder went bankrupt and the complex was never finished. As a result, they never put the final layer of asphalt down so their street looks just like that one with the asphalt not flush with the manhole covers and curbing. I know, CSB.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

PlatinumGLS said:


> they never put the final lawyer of asphalt down


Since he was the presumably the last lawyer of asphalt left, they probably let him live out of empathy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> CarInLake.gif


Oh god, you can see the car rolling before we walks away from it.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

oh... geeze


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

veedubman72 said:


> Since he was the presumably the last lawyer of asphalt left, they probably let him live out of empathy.


That too :laugh:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> What was he driving? Altima does not appear to be lowered.
> 
> edit: or is that manhole just sitting way above the surrounding pavement?





spockcat said:


> Looks like the pavement needs a top coat of 1-2" still. Look at the concrete curbing as it comes in contact with the pavement and the previous manhole. But still, a normal stock Altima should be able to clear a 1-2" raised manhole cover.





S1ack said:


> Yeah, new construction - empty lot and run-off containment fence in first pic.





@McMike said:


> He's going to need two tips.



spockcat and slack nailed it (pun intended): It's a new-construction neighborhood (Look at the gap next the crubs, errosion fents, and lack of brushes in the background of 1st pic). the pavement still needs the final 2-3" topcoat, so the manhole cover and surrounding patch are protruding 3". The height in the center needs to be higher than that, so yea, it's sticking up a few inches. The kid had to call his parents and they called a tow truck. when his mom arrived: "well what the hell? it's not like it was one of those low riders!" lol, though, it does suck. his car wasn't visably lowered, just the aftermark exhaust. guess the hangers could have been loose/broken or or the connector just hung a little too low. i did not check the trunk to see if full of dead hookers.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

:screwy:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Full video here --> [video]https://youtu.be/V0ZPkv80110?t=1m41s[/video]


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Local 16 year old steals dad's Challenger, joyrides it, and smashes THROUGH a house.
Luckily nobody was home.










Kool Aid guy reference here...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Winter is here in Montreal, QC 

https://twitter.com/vernalkick/status/805835330163183616

Yes, a YouTube versions exists, buy this one is higher quality, and I like the soundtrack better.


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Winter is here in Montreal, QC
> 
> https://twitter.com/vernalkick/status/805835330163183616
> 
> Yes, a YouTube versions exists, buy this one is higher quality, and I like the soundtrack better.


Clicked expecting "Yakety Sax" from Benny Hill, but was pleasantly surprised. The cop car sliding backwards was the best. I can hear the cop now "Maudite! S'Ti"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bibs said:


> Clicked expecting "Yakety Sax" from Benny Hill, but was pleasantly surprised. The cop car sliding backwards was the best. I can hear the cop now "Maudite! S'Ti"


I liked the plow truck sliding down sideways spreading sand all the way down.


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

Bibs said:


> Clicked expecting "Yakety Sax" from Benny Hill, but was pleasantly surprised. The cop car sliding backwards was the best. I can hear the cop now "Maudite! S'Ti"


The plow truck at the end...furiously spreading salt as he slides into the cop. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwtool said:


> The plow truck at the end...furiously spreading salt as he slides into the cop. :laugh:


Here's another angle.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Claff said:


>


First thing that came to mind...


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Sub, it's just too funny.


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> Full video here --> [video]https://youtu.be/V0ZPkv80110?t=1m41s[/video]


Not an avid fisherman here, but why is that kid stabbing that carp? Pretty sure it was dead when he stomped it.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

palakaman said:


> First thing that came to mind...


Yeah me too.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

did not realize they could turn that quickly.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

J.Owen said:


> did not realize they could turn that quickly.


This and I wonder who has the right of way


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mack73 said:


> This and I wonder who has the right of way


I think that depends on the wind: http://www.spinnaker-sailing.com/online-courses/lesson-3


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

The boat that is ahead is the stand on boat and therefore up to the boat from behind to avoid -- -- and yep, when those boats are flying can really turn


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


>


NEVER road rage with a CAT operator 😉

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


FIFY

I didn't notice the second car in the water until I found the video. Do any of us personally know someone who has done this?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

@McMike said:


> FIFY
> 
> Do any of us personally know someone who has done this?


Last year the creek running thru our neighborhood burst it's banks. A neighbor's teen kid decided to drive thru it and...


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

philf1fan2 said:


> NEVER road rage with a CAT operator 😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Except that's a Volvo loader :laugh:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I knew a guy who went through a too-deep puddle on an unfamiliar road and trashed the engine in his Hyundai Genesis V8. I'm not sure how deep the water was, but it was enough to hydrolock and crack the block. He's a major bumbler and this was not a surprise.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

NotFast said:


> I knew a guy who went through a too-deep puddle on an unfamiliar road and trashed the engine in his Hyundai Genesis V8. I'm not sure how deep the water was, but it was enough to hydrolock and crack the block. He's a major bumbler and this was not a surprise.


That is rich.  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

A class mate in high school went through a low water crossing in his fairly new trans am ws6 that was his graduation present. Don't remember what damage he did, but it was enough to laugh about. Especially since he did it right in front of the high school.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NSFW


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

@McMike said:


>


Those 2 dumb broads will end up suing the property owner for improper hazard marking/barricading, etc, etc,... and have enough money to buy lifetime of candle supplies.

Edit: So..... I was showing this (in full screen) to my wife who happened to be sitting next to me, and after they went down she looks at me and asks... what happened!!! :facepalm:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> Edit: So..... I was showing this (in full screen) to my wife who happened to be sitting next to me, and after they went down she looks at me and asks... what happened!!! :facepalm:


I showed it to my 8 year old son and he was yelling at the screen for them to watch out for it lol


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Senior Member said:


> Those 2 dumb broads will end up suing the property owner for improper hazard marking/barricading, etc, etc,... and have enough money to buy lifetime of candle supplies.


When I originally saw it, the wet pavement made it very difficult to figure out that the road was missing. That's on a 2D monitor with no death perception though.

I'll go ahead and say it.... all stupidity aside, I expect the property owner will be found _partially_ liable, and I wouldn't be that upset about it. There should have been a barricade, or at least signs stating you cannot drive between those buildings
I've never seen a sunken loading dock like that before. It's genius actually...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> When I originally saw it, the wet pavement made it very difficult to figure out that the road was missing. That's on a 2D monitor with *no death perception* though.


You got that right


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

NotFast said:


> I knew a guy who went through a too-deep puddle on an unfamiliar road and trashed the engine in his Hyundai Genesis V8. I'm not sure how deep the water was, but it was enough to hydrolock and crack the block. He's a major bumbler and this was not a surprise.


I pushed a dude in an 05 Caddilac STS out of a flooded road. This was in 06. The car was floating. I couldn't believe this guy tried to go through especially looking at how high the water was on the shoulder. The water was touching the bottom of the mailboxes on the side of the street. Once he got on solid ground, he opened his door and water poured out. After talking with him he insisted on me not calling him tow. He wanted to drive home. He tried to start the car, it turned over a couple times and stopped turning. He was a blue hair probably in his 60s. I was impressed the car still turned over.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

She just heard her boyfriend crashed into a lamp post and had to go see him:


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Did they find the Candle Supply store though? I can't be the only one wondering.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

palakaman said:


> Did they find the Candle Supply store though? I can't be the only one wondering.


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

AutoBear said:


> She just heard her boyfriend crashed into a lamp post and had to go see him:


I did this once, in a '78 lebaron, right front flat, no spare, no cell phones, went about 3 miles, at night, sparks flying, wheel was ground flat.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AutoBear said:


> She just heard her boyfriend crashed into a lamp post and had to go see him:


least she has her four-ways on


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

accidental speed holes


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Obviously the Comcast guys weren't going to do anything, so the continual bitching was useless. What would you have done instead?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I mean I would assume/hope the guy filming called cops instead of just complaining.

at the same time I agree with the worker, having as much stuff out to protect him from getting it. Than again if I was the second truck I would also be worried about someone sliding into the back of my truck while I am up in the bucket.

That's just a ****ty situation. people are probably driving to fast, guys are just trying to do their job, ****ty weather and bad location with the hill


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Egz said:


> That's just a ****ty situation. people are probably driving to fast, guys are just trying to do their job, ****ty weather and bad location with the hill


That's why you have common sense and put up extra protection instead of arguing with reason.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

P Q said:


> I mean I would assume/hope the guy filming called cops instead of just complaining.
> 
> at the same time I agree with the worker, having as much stuff out to protect him from getting it. Than again if I was the second truck I would also be worried about someone sliding into the back of my truck while I am up in the bucket.
> 
> That's just a ****ty situation. people are probably driving to fast, guys are just trying to do their job, ****ty weather and bad location with the hill


A lot of the cars don't seem to have winter tires judging by how easily they lose control.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

He should have called the cops after the first car went off. If you're impeding traffic like that, especially over a blind hill, they'll make you move. I know they do that for the landscape trucks around here. Side road: Fine. Busy or higher-speed road: GTFO.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Its snowy, slushy, slick. The people driving are going waay to fast for conditions. The guy filming is an idiot. Lots of people (who were going a reasonable speed) obviously slowed down in time. The people that were flying were causing accidents. The guy filming is an idiot. Call the cops if its that big of a deal. Dont be a douchey social justice warrior. Let the guys do their jobs.

That squarebody though, jesus. Not only was he absolutely hauling, after he wrecked and was in the front yard, you can see he guns it, spins around, and goes through the ditch again. People driving are idiots.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Around here they would have put up warning signs a few hundred feet away to let people know that there is something in the road. I'm fairly certain you would need flaggers as well.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

From: This Video Will Make You Hate Comcast More Than You Already Do



Jalopnik said:


> Also, the distance between those cones is far too small, and if they’re not visible before the crest of the hill, they’re all but useless. Someone on the Reddit forum dug up the OSHA guidelines for this sort of lane closure, and it’s clear the Comcast workers weren’t providing nearly enough warning. Here, look at this diagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that said, after the first accident the Comcast guys should have moved out of the way and rethought their approach to make the situation safer for everyone.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

@McMike said:


>


Strangely you can see a chain across the one in the YouTube video title screen. But I don't see a sign attached to it, and there probably should be one. Either way, there was no chain across the ramp the 2 ladies went over . I'm actually surprised they don't use on of those hand operated boom style gates though, but smeh, a chain and bright/reflective sign hanging on it would have probably been enough.


----------



## eluwak (Mar 19, 2002)

Folks were straight up driving too fast for conditions. If a resident was waiting to turn left into one of those driveways there would be less warning and a worse accident then most of what you see.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> Strangely you can see a chain across the one in the YouTube video title screen. But I don't see a sign attached to it, and there probably should be one. Either way, there was no chain across the ramp the 2 ladies went over . I'm actually surprised they don't use on of those hand operated boom style gates though, but smeh, a chain and bright/reflective sign hanging on it would have probably been enough.


The reason there wasn't a chain in the video, was because there wasn't one there in the first place. 

The video thumbnail is a StreetView of the wrong pit (blue arrow). That pit shows the chain (in the 2013/2016 Streetviews) to prevent things like this.

The pit they fell into is shown in the red arrow route below.










You can see the two utility poles (yellow arrows) in the video as they drive by. They take a left as they approach them.










There are no posts/barricade in either the 2013 or 2016 Streetview of the pit they drove into. (above)


----------



## Samiami (Oct 18, 2016)

@McMike said:


> The reason there wasn't a chain in the video, was because there wasn't one there in the first place.
> 
> The video thumbnail is a StreetView of the wrong pit (blue arrow). That pit shows the chain (in the 2013/2016 Streetviews) to prevent things like this.
> 
> The pit they fell into is shown in the red arrow route below.


Great map. Can you point out the candle shop?


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

@McMike said:


> Obviously the Comcast guys weren't going to do anything, so the continual bitching was useless. What would you have done instead?


Flame suit on.


I don't fault Comcast at all for this. Stupid ass people need to slow down.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Samiami said:


> Great map. Can you point out the candle shop?


It is the pin on the map. They were so close. :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

dh71704 said:


> Flame suit on.
> 
> 
> I don't fault Comcast at all for this. Stupid ass people need to slow down.


One doesn't have to take sides. You can recognize that stupid people were driving too fast, and fault Comcast based on principle alone. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It is the pin on the map. They were so close. :laugh:


I'm amused that after they went into the pit that they still asked someone where it was as if they were just going to drive out of that.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


You bent my boat!

But makes me wonder about the 2 guys in the truck, did they get their legs crushed?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


Revenge for all those cars hit by stingers on Jeeps.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

VWVan said:


> You bent my boat!
> 
> But makes me wonder about the 2 guys in the truck, did they get their legs crushed?


It looks like one of them got a canoe up the poop shooter!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

dh71704 said:


> Flame suit on.
> 
> 
> I don't fault Comcast at all for this. Stupid ass people need to slow down.


agreed


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

They do. but you don't see that repeatedly happening over and over and only say, "sorry, go slower". You give advance warning since you can't really stop people from going fast once they're already over the hill. You think that Passat needed to be rear-ended and that somehow taught the truck guy a lesson? Nothing was accomplished by refusing to recognize the situation and people and property were in danger as a result.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

For all those people who say they can text and drive safely


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


I say DIR--looks like they weren't trying to stop it so much as trying to keep it from hitting other cars. Too bad about the sedan at the bottom of the hill though.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

jddaigle said:


> I say DIR--looks like they weren't trying to stop it so much as trying to keep it from hitting other cars. Too bad about the sedan at the bottom of the hill though.


Wrong. Gravity always wins.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

thegoodson said:


> Wrong. Gravity always wins.


Correct. And never put a soft something between 2 moving hard somethings.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

The first one with the texter would just piss me off. It may end up being a RR case for me because of their stupidity, also why didn't the airbag go off (speed?). Secondly I would call it DIR as they were doing just fine giving it the nudges to slide out of the way. Especially the guy sliding with the truck nosing it left to straighten out while the white car was moved. 


spockcat said:


> For all those people who say they can text and drive safely





spockcat said:


>


----------



## IK1015 (Jul 28, 2009)

spockcat said:


> For all those people who say they can text and drive safely


Not texting. Watch TV or Video while driving. DMB service -Digital multimedia broadcasting


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

IK1015 said:


> Not texting. Watch TV or Video while driving. DMB service -Digital multimedia broadcasting


Was that you?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## IK1015 (Jul 28, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Was that you?


:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

IK1015 said:


> Not texting. Watch TV or Video while driving.


Completely different.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I don't feel bad for whatever happens to anyone who uses a selfie stick while driving. What exactly was he trying to capture, besides the moment he rear-ended a truck?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ryan1981 said:


> What exactly was he trying to capture, besides the moment he rear-ended a truck?


The one time the Jeep went off a paved road.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> I don't feel bad for whatever happens to anyone who uses a selfie stick...


You could have stopped right there


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This morning in the DC area was so slippery that even emergency vehicles were having emergencies.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
that's gonna cost the taxpayers a bit of cash.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Charlotte received 0.02" of freezing rain over night (12/17/2016). Result: 129 separate accidents before 8am. Did we win anything?:facepalm:

http://www.wcnc.com/weather/severe-weather/2-deadly-crashes-85-accidents-reported-overnight-from-ice-on-roads/372062084


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

from a few days ago....



> *Clean up continues after tractor-trailer spills Kraft products on I-85 ramp*





> Troopers believe 23 year old man fell asleep, causing him to hit abandoned car on shoulder and crash. @wsoctv











^not the jiffy puff!!!!

facebook video

article


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> [that fire truck accident] is gonna cost the taxpayers a bit of cash.


Meter is already running


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> This morning in the DC area was so slippery that even emergency vehicles were having emergencies.


Seems like your area was pretty bad. Not posting the video from this but the news is: *Two Dead, 11 Hurt In Icy, 40-Vehicle Crash on I-95* I-95 is shut down.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Seems like your area was pretty bad. Not posting the video from this but the news is: *Two Dead, 11 Hurt In Icy, 40-Vehicle Crash on I-95* I-95 is shut down.


Temps have been below freezing since Thursday, so anything that came down last night would freeze immediately. Just broke 32 degrees within the last hour. I watched two neighbors and one cat fall on their ass this morning. **** was slick.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Temps have been below freezing since Thursday, so anything that came down last night would freeze immediately. Just broke 32 degrees within the last hour. I watched two neighbors and one cat fall on their ass this morning. **** was slick.


my pregnant wife slipped and fell this morning, talk about a scary situation. 

today i realized i ran out of salt.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


> The one time the Jeep went off a paved road.


Ah. That's probably it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> my pregnant wife slipped and fell this morning, talk about a scary situation.
> 
> today i realized i ran out of salt.


We have new neighbors two doors up that moved in last week. I think they are first time homeowners, since I heard they were using a clothes steamer and an car ice scraper to try to de-ice their front porch this morning. 

Have to head out here shortly. Hope not to post any photos of myself here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fred Flintstone is now driving a Subaru


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wacky


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Comcast pickup truck parked behind blind hill?


----------



## snozberry (Dec 1, 2011)

Singapore


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

snozberry said:


> Singapore
> 
> ic:


How did they survive a head on collision on a scooter?


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Fred Flintstone is now driving a Subaru


There was thread for this already. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8354490-Symmetric-AWD-fail-why-you-still-need-snow-tires&highlight=AWD+fail


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

I always get a kick while scratching my head at people who just hit the brakes and pray as if the car will magically stop or continue moving out of harms way. It must be a serious knee-jerk and natural reaction for a lot of people because I'm always the inverse.


spockcat said:


> Fred Flintstone is now driving a Subaru


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

clutchrider said:


> I always get a kick while scratching my head at people who just hit the brakes and pray as if the car will magically stop or continue moving out of harms way. It must be a serious knee-jerk and natural reaction for a lot of people because I'm always the inverse.


There are thousands (maybe millions) of drivers on the road who have never put a wheel wrong, never braked hard enough to engage ABS, and have never lost control in snow/ice. 

These are the people who put the pedal to the floor, panic, and hope for the best. Sometimes it's actually the brake pedal.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> Charlotte received 0.02" of freezing rain over night (12/17/2016). Result: 129 separate accidents before 8am. Did we win anything?:facepalm:
> 
> http://www.wcnc.com/weather/severe-weather/2-deadly-crashes-85-accidents-reported-overnight-from-ice-on-roads/372062084



hell...I've seen some wily @$$ accidents in Charlotte in the dry, so this is no surprise. 

nice sig!


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's a local one from this weekend...




























https://www.ksl.com/?sid=42610134&nid=148


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Here's a local one from this weekend...
> 
> https://www.ksl.com/?sid=42610134&nid=148


It is just so wacky now that the Pregnant woman injured in Cove Fort crash dies  :screwy: :facepalm:


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Comcast pickup truck parked behind blind hill?


Should have put some cones out.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

People drive way to spiritedly on the first dune of the season.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

That would've been hell of a huck even without the GMC-assisted landing.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


.......and a bouncing we will go


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

spockcat said:


> It is just so wacky now that the Pregnant woman injured in Cove Fort crash dies  :screwy: :facepalm:


Ok why do I keep getting so much hate for posting pictures of crashes that are _actually_ wacky? :facepalm:

Someone post a picture where cars slide off the road, and no one bats an eye. I post pictures with a truck on top of a car, and I get hate. :screwy:  

There's no rules saying it can't be posting if it was deadly. It's sad yes, but it's still fine to post.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Ok why do I keep getting so much hate for posting pictures of crashes that are _actually_ wacky? :facepalm:
> <death> It's sad yes, but it's still fine to post.



General consensus is...it's not fine to post.
I'm no expert, and don't claim to be, but since reading this thread from about April 2016 (when I returned to this site), the feeling I got was that death does not equal 'wacky'.

Having said that, the article you linked to has no mention of death in it.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Webster's = 

Wacky; [wak-ee] adjective, wackier, wackiest. Slang. 

Absurdly or *amusingly* odd or irrational; crazy.


I don't about you, but this matches my definition. I find nothing *amusing* about death, especially a young pregnant woman.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

veedubman72 said:


> Webster's =
> 
> Wacky; [wak-ee] adjective, wackier, wackiest. Slang.
> 
> ...


I've posted photos of accidents I wasn't aware were fatal at the time. 

Once it's pointed out to me, I'll remove the photo and just leave the link and a note stating that it was fatal.

If I know it was fatal at the time, I'll refrain.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

veedubman72 said:


> Webster's =
> 
> Wacky; [wak-ee] adjective, wackier, wackiest. Slang.
> 
> ...


truck on top of car is absurdish, y'all crybabies need to calm down


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Ok why do I keep getting so much hate for posting pictures of crashes that are _actually_ wacky? :facepalm:
> 
> Someone post a picture where cars slide off the road, and no one bats an eye. I post pictures with a truck on top of a car, and I get hate. :screwy:
> 
> There's no rules saying it can't be posting if it was deadly. It's sad yes, but it's still fine to post.


How is this remotely "wacky"? A pregnant woman, at the time of the linked article, was in critical condition. Now she died and most likely because someone wasn't paying attention. That's tragic, not wacky. 

I agree there are some accident vids posted here that probably result in tragedy, but if you know 100% that it does then it definitely is not wacky.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dravenport said:


> truck on top of car is absurdish, y'all crybabies need to calm down


Yup, crybaby and totally absurd.....until it happens to you or that was possibly your wife and unborn child in the car. Nice to see you find amusement in other people tragedies. Stay classy. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> Brakechecking_Pilot.YouTube


That was a fun discussion.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...king-So-Much-He-Went-Back-For-Seconds-(Video)


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

FACT: People who brake-check are idiots. Maintain a steady speed until it is safe to move over. Brake-checking is not going to make the situation safer for anyone.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> FACT: People who tailgate and brake-check are idiots. Maintain a steady speed and distance until it is safe to move over or overtake. Tailgating and brake-checking are not going to make the situation safer for anyone.


FIFY. 

It takes two to tango


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

@McMike said:


> FIFY.
> 
> It takes two to tango


Obviously, but brake-checking is the worse of the two.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Obviously, but brake-checking is the worse of the two.


i still think that the honda is an idiot but the suby is a retard once he got brake checked his fragile little ego made him speed up and try to pass just let it go ohh no you got brake checked for tailgating a left lane camper get over it life goes on


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Obviously, but brake-checking is the worse of the two.





JettaGT8V80 said:


> i still think that the honda is an idiot but the suby is a retard once he got brake checked his fragile little ego made him speed up and try to pass just let it go ohh no you got brake checked for tailgating a left lane camper get over it life goes on


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8376193-Which-is-worse-Tailgating-or-Brake-Checking


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

driver in the subi should have just went around the pilot after the first brake check. Also that Pilot shouldn't have been cursing in the left lane


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

veedubman72 said:


> Yup, crybaby and totally absurd.....until it happens to you or that was possibly your wife and unborn child in the car. Nice to see you find amusement in other people tragedies. Stay classy. :facepalm:


jesus you people are thick. im not finding it interesting that the truck is on top of the car. I didn't read the ****ing article and it looks like you shouldn't have either.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Obviously, but brake-checking is the worse of the two.


nah you're wrong, they're both equally stupid.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

@McMike said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8376193-Which-is-worse-Tailgating-or-Brake-Checking


I created that poll/thread because of this and the majority of voters agree that brake checking is worse than tailgating :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I created that poll/thread because of this and the majority of voters agree that brake checking is worse than tailgating :laugh:


I posted the link just to hopefully direct conversation/debate over there instead of in this thread. Much better place for it, thanks for starting it.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I posted the link just to hopefully direct conversation/debate over there instead of in this thread. Much better place for it, thanks for starting it.


I agree, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Ironical name is ironical.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I created that poll/thread because of this and the majority of voters agree that brake checking is worse than tailgating :laugh:


and I'm betting that's because most of the people who participated are tailgaters that don't want to die


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


"hey Pa, I caught one, I caught one!!11"


----------



## audischmidt (Dec 12, 2016)

some of these are just plain frightenin!


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Agreed. For the truck one that AutoBear posted, can you imagine the inertial/concussive forces at play for the passenger/s inside? Internal organs must have been thrown for a loop.

Note: the writing on the road says 25 MPH. But I don't know if that looks like 25 MPH destruction.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

That music....WTF!:facepalm:


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

Zaris said:


> Agreed. For the truck one that AutoBear posted, can you imagine the inertial/concussive forces at play for the passenger/s inside? Internal organs must have been thrown for a loop.
> 
> Note: the writing on the road says 25 MPH. But I don't know if that looks like 25 MPH destruction.


The passenger compartment didn't have much acceleration rate change. The passenger area maintained most of its velocity as the box area absorbed the shock.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tdi13golf said:


> The passenger compartment didn't have much acceleration rate change. The passenger area maintained most of its velocity as the box area absorbed the shock.


Except that the right side of the truck, including the passenger compartment raised up off the ground about 5 feet in about 0.2 seconds.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gotta start young if you want to be a good inattentive driver


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Gotta start young if you want to be a good inattentive driver


Should be used for a public safety video!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Tdi13golf said:


> Should be used for a public safety video!


Needs more blood.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

(MAP)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

AutoBear said:


>


This would not happen in America. :beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hamster Wheel Turbo (Sep 18, 2002)

AutoBear said:


>


Hell of an Uber review if you get picked up right at your gate.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mraguilar said:


>


Kawasaki Vulcan 900, not Harley.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


This video is fake. Notice how the shadows don't move after the car is rear ended by the truck.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

@McMike said:


> I've posted photos of accidents I wasn't aware were fatal at the time.
> 
> Once it's pointed out to me, I'll remove the photo and just leave the link and a note stating that it was fatal.
> 
> If I know it was fatal at the time, I'll refrain.


I don't know why everyone is so upset about this..... I understand the argument that you shouldn't call a fatal wreck "wacky", but why is it ok to call non fatal wrecks wacky? What if someone in one of the cars was injured (doesn't matter to the extent)? Would you think it was "wacky" if your family or children were in the car during one of these non fatal wrecks or possibly even if they weren't injured at all? it is still probably a traumatic experience even if they don't get hurt and you are calling it "wacky".

Now, I am one that can separate the emotion of it all and simply look at how "wacky" the wreck is and then just move along without thinking about what condition the people in the car are in.

It would probably be better to just not post any of the articles so no one knows the condition of any of those involved in the wreck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


ROZAP
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=87587588&viewfull=1#post87587588
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Biggest-Idiot-Camaro-vs-Pickup-vs-Semi-Truck


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> ROZAP
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-Pic-Post&p=87587588&viewfull=1#post87587588
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Biggest-Idiot-Camaro-vs-Pickup-vs-Semi-Truck


Over a year and a half ago. You can't expect us old guys to remember that long, can you?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

This was just a couple miles from home. A dimwit was going to get pulled over for expired plates and decided a high-speed chase would be the smarter move. 100 MPH estimated off-road excursion into the local Chevy/Dodge/Ram dealer where he bounced off a couple pillars in front of the Chevy store and then a couple Ram trucks. He's in critical condition and got a nice expensive helicopter ride from the scene.

This is the good side









Not so good











> WALDORF, MD (WUSA9) - A man is in critical condition after speeding away from a traffic stop and crashing into a car dealership, the Charles County Sheriff’s Office said.
> 
> Deputies said the chase was short and had a violent end.
> 
> ...


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Stupid. Stupidity like that is deserving of the consequences. "Lose the car, or lose the car anyway AND almost kill myself in the process?" Seems reasonable.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

local bridge strikes again: 
http://www.wcvb.com/article/truck-peeled-open-by-impact-with-notorious-westwood-bridge/8539273


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Claff said:


> This was just a couple miles from home. A dimwit was going to get pulled over for expired plates and decided a high-speed chase would be the smarter move. 100 MPH estimated off-road excursion into the local Chevy/Dodge/Ram dealer where he bounced off a couple pillars in front of the Chevy store and then a couple Ram trucks. He's in critical condition and got a nice expensive helicopter ride from the scene.
> 
> This is the good side
> 
> ...


What, no fents ? <leaving disappointed > ⊙♧⊙

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Claff said:


> high-speed chase


A broken Chevrolet at a Chevrolet dealer. I don't think he parked in the Early Bird parking spot though.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

If this doesn't belong here I will remove

Crash yesterday on the Cross Bronx, 3 people killed



















http://www.ny1.com/nyc/all-boroughs/news/2016/12/27/fatal-cross-bronx-expressway-crash.html


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

AutoBear said:


>


I was watching this video without any sound turned on and all I could think is Benny Hill would have approved..... and after watching it with sound, my thoughts were correct


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Gotta start young if you want to be a good inattentive driver


my neighbors kids do this all the time. (tcl comedy following) they run into brushes (small trees), our fents, and the crubs constantly. THEN, back up, and run straight into them again. lololol it's entertaining to watch unfold just how incapable the 3-6yr old brain is. :laugh:


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Since old videos are now approved to be reposted...:laugh:


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

These morons with **** tires and poor skills closed down the Interstate for hours yesterday.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Inside view of a bus crash:

[video]http://i.imgur.com/STBH9KU.gifv[/video]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


heh.. well, I assume he had the green walk sign.. but then... he is in no way "walking". You drive on the sidewalk... you ass


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

holy hell. those poor ladies...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

jreed1337 said:


> holy hell. those poor ladies...


seriously.. and why do we not have seat belts?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

audifans said:


> seriously.. and why do we not have seat belts?


Russia.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

we have seatbelts in buses in America?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

audifans said:


> we have seatbelts in buses in America?


I believe the logic is cost outweighs the risk.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Inside view of a bus crash:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/STBH9KU.gifv


Reminds me of this


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

2.0T_Convert said:


> I believe the logic is cost outweighs the risk.


I get it... I just wouldn't want to have my face hit those bars on the seat in front of me like they seem to have.

Dental work alone... woof.

Guess I'll have to remind myself to take the rear facing seats... (and get hit by a flying body from the rear)... ah.. crap


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


>


Cyclist seems to forget he's missing a shoe for a minute. I would've went Samuel L Jackson on the driver.  

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

audifans said:


> I get it... I just wouldn't want to have my face hit those bars on the seat in front of me like they seem to have.
> 
> Dental work alone... woof.
> 
> Guess I'll have to remind myself to take the rear facing seats... (and get hit by a flying body from the rear)... ah.. crap


I was on a commuter train back in 2008 that got hit by a runaway freight car. I was in a rear facing seat and was thrown against the seat in front of me and then back against the seat I was in. Wasn't hurt, just a little shaken.

Others weren't' as lucky. No deaths but broken bones and a lot of bloody faces.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

philf1fan2 said:


> Cyclist seems to forget he's missing a shoe for a minute. I would've went Samuel L Jackson on the driver.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


why... you ride on the sidewalk as well?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

audifans said:


> why... you ride on the sidewalk as well?


I hope no one takes your idiotic cyclist hate troll bait. Then you can keep checking the internet all day and night :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

are you kidding me... he rides on the sidewalk.. the bus is expecting a person crossing the cross walk... walking. You ascribe hate to me.

You are the idiot. I've ridden bikes for years. I also don't care for them roaming the sidewalks.

where is the problem?


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

audifans said:


> are you kidding me... he rides on the sidewalk.. the bus is expecting a person crossing the cross walk... walking. You ascribe hate to me.
> 
> You are the idiot. I've ridden bikes for years. I also don't care for them roaming the sidewalks.
> 
> where is the problem?


obviously


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

simple said:


> obviously


oh... get lost... you and your bs.

As to bicycles, they can follow the rules of the road. Cyclist can count his blessings he wasn't run over.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

simple said:


> obviously


what's obvious is that the cyclist isn't riding in a safe manner

To get mad at the bus driver.. what does he expect? Cyclist is shooting along the walkway like he owns it.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

audifans said:


> are you kidding me... he rides on the sidewalk.. the bus is expecting a person crossing the cross walk... walking. You ascribe hate to me.
> 
> You are the idiot. I've ridden bikes for years. I also don't care for them roaming the sidewalks.
> 
> where is the problem?


Take your meds. I am a cyclist too. While I agree riding on sidewalks is asking for trouble, a bus driver should be watching sidewalk traffic regardless what it consists of, What if it was a jogger pushing a baby stroller ?

Both parties share some responsibility.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

audifans said:


> oh... get lost... you and your bs.
> 
> As to bicycles, they can follow the rules of the road. Cyclist can count his blessings he wasn't run over.



Exactly. We bus drivers should all be more careful. Thanks.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

philf1fan2 said:


> Take your meds. I am a cyclist too. While I agree riding on sidewalks is asking for trouble, a bus driver should be watching sidewalk traffic regardless what it consists of, What if it was a jogger pushing a baby stroller ?
> 
> Both parties share some responsibility.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


my view is that cyclist is busting along at speed. A jogger with a stroller should be able to slow down and jog in place until it's safe to cross.

The concept of yielding seems to elude some. Bus driver was already making the turn it appears. Yes. The driver could have anticipated cyclist on a suicide mission.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

audifans said:


> oh... get lost... you and your bs.
> 
> As to bicycles, they can follow the rules of the road. Cyclist can count his blessings he wasn't run over.


Not sure about that intersection but around here roads with cross-walks typically give right of way to cyclists/pedestrians that parallel the flow of traffic. 

If that was a NJ/NY intersection the bus should have yielded.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wheelstand said:


> my view is that cyclist is busting along at speed. A jogger with a stroller should be able to slow down and jog in place until it's safe to cross.
> 
> The concept of yielding seems to elude some. Bus driver was already making the turn it appears. Yes. The driver could have anticipated cyclist on a suicide mission.


I have been cut off by moms and dads pushing the big wheeled strollers doing speeds i wouldn't do on a bike path/sidewalk. With the same sense of entitlement as some cyclists. Neither displays good judgement.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

well, I guess it depends on the local laws, the individual area and other variables.

Any idea where this crash was located?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm always interested in these questions. Cyclists riding against traffic and crossing at speed thru crosswalks.

Here is an example of one state's approach.



> Oregon law actually does not require bicyclists to dismount and walk their bikes when crossing a road via a crosswalk, but it does require them to slow down.
> 
> "In essence, a bicyclist may proceed through a crosswalk on a bicycle," says Sheila Lyons, the Oregon Department of Transportation's pedestrian and bicycle program manager. "But in the presence of pedestrians or vehicles, they are supposed to slow down."
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> I'm always interested in these questions. Cyclists riding against traffic and crossing at speed thru crosswalks.
> 
> Here is an example of one state's approach.





> Oregon law actually does not require bicyclists to dismount and walk their bikes when crossing a road via a crosswalk, but it does require them to slow down.
> 
> "In essence, a bicyclist may proceed through a crosswalk on a bicycle," says Sheila Lyons, the Oregon Department of Transportation's pedestrian and bicycle program manager. "But in the presence of pedestrians or vehicles, they are supposed to slow down."
> 
> ...


interesting take on the subject.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

In my state, bicycles are required to be walked across intersections. Also, traffic is required to yeid to pedestrians within the crosswalk, given reasonable expectation to stop. Meaning, if a bike is being ridden at speed across a crosswalk, a driver does not necessarily have the time to see, or expectation to stop and yield to them. Being in a crosswalk even with a walk sign doesn't mean you have 100% right.

Either way, when you argue with a bus, you may be right but you'll still be dead


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> interesting take on the subject.


That was my take on it too. 

Drivers look left and right for approaching pedestrians, then proceed through the crosswalk. A bicycle approaching at speed will be out of view when the driver checks for pedestrians, and will end up at the intersection at the same time, like the bus gif at the top of the page.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> seriously.. and why do we not have seat belts?





audifans said:


> we have seatbelts in buses in America?


I don't recall ever seeing any public transit bus with seatbelts for passengers anywhere in the world. 

Anyone else??


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Clunk.






Happened today in Toronto.


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

100% the cyclist 🚴 fault. 
Riding at higher speed on cross walk, not wearing helmet, not wearing safety bright clothing, appears to be making a left turn.

Basic time and distance equation. The bus would had cleared the area for the turn before the cyclist would had been a factor. Probably not even seen by the us driver until the last moment.


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

Senior Member said:


> The cyclist was almost in the middle of the intersection when the bus just started turning. There is no reason for the bus driver not to see him. Worst yet, he doesn't even slow down after hitting him and completes the corner at normal speed.


Human reaction time. Google it. Both humans involved had the same reaction time and view. Both ran into each other. But the bike is at fault.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

GoFaster said:


> Clunk.
> 
> HWY401 accident
> 
> Happened today in Toronto.


thanks to "strip the city", I just learned that the 401 is the busiest highway in North America, and is 18 lanes wide thru toronto.  calm down and take a seat DC and LA.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

GoFaster said:


> Clunk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"There it goooosss"

Can't get over the accent :laugh:


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

col.mustard said:


> thanks to "strip the city", I just learned that the 401 is the busiest highway in North America, and is 18 lanes wide thru toronto.  calm down and take a seat DC and LA.


And that junction with 400 is particularly awful. It doesn't help matters that because of the way other routes connect, anything coming on trucks from points well north of Toronto (i.e. Alliston, Barrie, northern Ontario, even western Canada) and which is going south to Hamilton, Niagara, Windsor, Buffalo USA or vice versa ... is going to end up on the 401 at some point, unless they either go on smaller roads, or on a toll road (407).

The brain surgeon who drove that dump truck into that bridge, closed the entire westbound 401 and that bridge for a while until they established that the bridge did not receive structural damage and until they fixed a big hole in the pavement that the dump box dug after it was forcefully disassembled from the trailer chassis.

The good thing, which can be seen in the video, is that other drivers around that dump truck saw what was going to happen, and stayed the heck away, so no one else was involved when the dump box came to an abrupt halt.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> thanks to "strip the city", I just learned that the 401 is the busiest highway in North America, and is 18 lanes wide thru toronto.  calm down and take a seat DC and LA.



A new TV show on the Discovery Channel has just been created called *Heavy Rescue: 401* that illustrates this urban phenomenon.... 















From the producers of *Highway Thru Hell* (that showcases the Coquihalla Highway, Hwy 5, and other routes in BC's northern interior).


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

evosky said:


> "There it goooosss"
> 
> Can't get over the accent :laugh:


That's why they invented these:


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

A few of us who are local to the incident area have been discussing this on Facebook. We doubt if the issue was that he drove off from wherever he left with the box raised - we think it must have gone up while driving.

The incident happened at km 359 westbound in the express lanes (the 400 junction). In order to hit that bridge, the truck would have had to either successfully pass underneath the Keele St bridge at km 362 three kilometers before, or it would have had to successfully negotiate the Keele St southbound ramp onto westbound 401 which involves successfully going under an overhead sign board and negotiating the ramp's 90 degree right turn. The northbound ramp from Keele to 401 involves going under the Keele St bridge. Furthermore, had the truck successfully come onto 401 collectors from Keele southbound underneath that sign board, it would have had to successfully negotiate the "basket weave" ramp from the collector lanes to the express lanes. While the "basket weave" ramp from the collectors to express is indeed the one on top, it would have involved negotiating mild turns and grades with the box raised. This is what that spot looks like (note the 80 km/h advisory speed) ... https://www.google.ca/maps/@43.7199...Vf52Vx1Ph5XlIpgfxS2A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

More likely ... the truck successfully passed under the Keele St bridge with the box lowered, probably in the express lanes, and for whatever reason, someone pressed the wrong button, and in the following three kilometers (about 2 minutes at normal speed) the box went up ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

robr2 said:


> That's why they invented these:


What do you think this is, the pedestrian bridge and tarmac thread?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Tdi13golf said:


> 100% the cyclist 🚴 fault.
> Riding at higher speed on cross walk, not wearing helmet, not wearing safety bright clothing, appears to be making a left turn.
> 
> Basic time and distance equation. The bus would had cleared the area for the turn before the cyclist would had been a factor. Probably not even seen by the us driver until the last moment.


yep... making sense as to what the hell the cyclist was doing. If he had been slower, he could have easily stopped before getting hit. Moron.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

@McMike said:


> What do you think this is, the pedestrian bridge and tarmac thread?


Sounds scintillating. I'll make a new thread!!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

GoFaster said:


> A few of us who are local to the incident area have been discussing this on Facebook. We doubt if the issue was that he drove off from wherever he left with the box raised - we think it must have gone up while driving.
> 
> More likely ... the truck successfully passed under the Keele St bridge with the box lowered, probably in the express lanes, and for whatever reason, someone pressed the wrong button, and in the following three kilometers (about 2 minutes at normal speed) the box went up ...


You have to engage the PTO to raise the box. Believe me you would know it. I work in construction and trcusk disengage the PTO and drive off while the box is up. They usually hit the lever to lower it as they leave the gate/site. Sometimes they don't double check and the box stays up


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://i.imgur.com/zNna1LM.gifv


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Off bro'ding is hazardous.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


Oh that's hilarious  Blew the red light and his camera ended up in the van he hit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ghost85 said:


> Oh that's hilarious  Blew the red light and his camera ended up in the van he hit.


I think the red was for the left turn lane. There was a green light overhead.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> I think the red was for the left turn lane. There was a green light overhead.


I agree.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Why are there so many clods with video cameras who suddenly shoot the ground when something is crashing?  It's not that hard to keep rolling with the action in the frame.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

82Turbo930 said:


> Why are there so many clods with video cameras who suddenly shoot the ground when something is crashing?  It's not that hard to keep rolling with the action in the frame.


Hollywood is happy that not everyone is a top flight director.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

82Turbo930 said:


> Why are there so many clods with video cameras who suddenly shoot the ground when something is crashing?  It's not that hard to keep rolling with the action in the frame.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

S1ack said:


>


"She gonna keeeeel someun" 
"Sho t 'er ass"

Lots of great quotes from that one.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> "She gonna keeeeel someun"
> "Sho t 'er ass"
> 
> Lots of great quotes from that one.
> ...


I'm shocked those cars in the front row all didn't make a right turn when the coast was clear. I kept waiting for that red Dakota to get creamed while sitting there.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

Idiots playing with fireworks during soccer championship celebration

skip to 1:20






outside view


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I'm shocked those cars in the front row all didn't make a right turn when the coast was clear. I kept waiting for that red Dakota to get creamed while sitting there.


It would have been a tough choice... Watch woman act like crazy person, get a good laugh... Or risk getting hit by said crazy woman.

I guess the determining factor would be whether or not you've got things to do.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

philf1fan2 said:


> Cyclist seems to forget he's missing a shoe for a minute. I would've went Samuel L Jackson on the driver.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


I know it's already been discussed. But, WTF are you talking about?

That guy is flying down the sidewalk on the wrong side of the street; against the flow of traffic. 100% the bike riders fault. 

What exactly is it that you expect the bus driver to do in that situation? Slam on the brakes and risk injury to passengers? 
I feel bad for bus operators. They have to deal with the public riding their buses. They have to deal with all the *******s driving, and idiots like this guy on his bike, for 8-10 hours per day.
Everyday I see cars cutting off buses and completely disregarding rules of the road to simply avoid being stuck behind the bus for a few blocks. 

This bike rider is lucky that he wasn't seriously injured or killed. Certainly hope he learned his lesson and starts following the rules of the road. Jackass.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GTIanz said:


> I know it's already been discussed. But, WTF are you talking about?
> 
> That guy is flying down the sidewalk on the wrong side of the street; against the flow of traffic. 100% the bike riders fault.
> 
> ...


Yup. 

Bus driver looked left, saw no pedestrians, and committed to his right turn. He had nothing to worry about, since the crosswalk was clear. He looked away from the clear crosswalk, and his eyes went forward to the direction he was headed. 

This is a pretty perfect description of "he came out of nowhere" 

This is why you walk your bike across the street, or stop at the light like a vehicle. 

...no matter who you are


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

He never saw it coming


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

AutoBear said:


> He never saw it coming


You're such a cut-up.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

davewg said:


> You're such a cut-up.


that's a sharp comment


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

^ ... and I just spewed soda all over my monitor, well done!!!


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

mraguilar said:


> that's a sharp comment


No matter how you slice it, these jokes are cheesy and lame.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

rsclyrt said:


> No matter how you slice it, these jokes are cheesy and lame.


I don't know, i thought they had teeth.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Cut it out you guys!

Seriously!

I saw what you are up to!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Not an accident... but could have been, and if it was, would have been at least a little wacky!


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

MechEngg said:


> Cut it out you guys!
> 
> Seriously!
> 
> I saw what you are up to!





Jimmy Bionic said:


> I don't know, i thought they had teeth.





rsclyrt said:


> No matter how you slice it, these jokes are cheesy and lame.





bWs said:


> ^ ... and I just spewed soda all over my monitor, well done!!!





mraguilar said:


> that's a sharp comment



I LOL'd. The best set of comebacks I've seen in awhile.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

can't post pics since work PC blocks hosting sites.

Wonder if he was driving on summer tires on a 20-30 degree day here.

http://www.boston.com/news/local-news/2017/01/05/someone-just-crashed-a-lamborghini-on-i-93


It’s arguably unadvisable to drive any high-performance sports car on Massachusetts roads in the winter in any manner.

And certainly not like this.



Trooper Dustin Fitch says police are still investigating what exactly caused a driver on I-93 south in Quincy to crash his Lamborghini Murcielago on Thursday afternoon.

“Troopers were responding to calls of it operating erratically just before the crash,” Fitch told Boston.com. “It collided with another vehicle while it was changing lanes.”

Trooper Paul Sullivan, a state police spokesman, said the car sustained minor damage and the driver was, at least physically, uninjured. Sullivan also said the driver was cited for speeding, which police believe was a contributing factor in the crash.


But the bigger question for Sullivan: Why would someone in Massachusetts take their supercar out in the winter at all?

“I guess if you’re driving a Lamborghini in January, you don’t really care,” Sullivan said, noting the state’s heavily-salted roads, which can cause cars to rust and corrode.

“I was horrified,” he added.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Guard rails. How do they work?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Truck Driver saves life of idiot with camera by driving over center median instead of the mans car!*

Hey buddy, go park over here next time.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


(@0:37) What the hell hit that truck in the opposite lane from the wrong direction? Was everybody jumping the median that day?


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

G60 Carat said:


> *Truck Driver saves life of idiot with camera by driving over center median instead of the mans car!*
> 
> Hey buddy, go park over here next time.


10000% this. What is freaking wring with people. I'm looking through my phone so I'm free from helping anyone? Move your dang car, go help the other car that's ON FIRE. What an idiot.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

@McMike said:


> (@0:37) What the hell hit that truck in the opposite lane from the wrong direction? Was everybody jumping the median that day?


It's the northern portion of the NJ Turnpike in Brunswick. There are two separated sections going in each direction - cars allowed in both and trucks allowed in one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> *Truck Driver saves life of idiot with camera by driving over center median instead of the mans car!*
> 
> Hey buddy, go park over here next time.


There are 3 lanes and a wide shoulder on both sides of those 3 lanes. The truck coming from behind doesn't appear to have been in the fast lane when it started skidding. There was plenty of room for him to stop in the other lanes if he hadn't lost control due to the ice. And had the car been really close to the stopped truck and been hit from behind, then instead of being propelled 25-50 feet before hitting the truck in front he would have been crushed from both sides, probably making it worse for him. 

The only thing I wonder is whether he had his emergency flashers on to help warn people farther behind him that traffic was stopped.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

robr2 said:


> It's the northern portion of the NJ Turnpike in Brunswick. There are two separated sections going in each direction - cars allowed in both and trucks allowed in one.


Oh god, G60 Carat's screenshot above shows tail lights in that section of the highway. I'll put myself in timeout.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How hard can it be to drive a streetcar?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


whoever posted this video has a different idea of instant karma than i do


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Name the car in the poorly framed portrait photograph of the train vs car accident in Clifton VA this morning. 










Car stalled on tracks, driver got out in time, train is OK.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> whoever posted this video has a different idea of instant karma than i do


I think the accident at the end of the video is the road rager in purple at the beginning of the video. Don't know how the person who created the video got access to all the various camera shots though.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Name the car in the poorly framed portrait photograph of the train vs car accident in Clifton VA this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempted to say razor blade generation Ford Fusion.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Tempted to say razor blade generation Ford Fusion.


Correct, wheels would make it a 2012

edit -- Not that it matters, but it was last night during the PM commute, not this morning.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> I think the accident at the end of the video is the road rager in purple at the beginning of the video. Don't know how the person who created the video got access to all the various camera shots though.


oh it totally is, but instant karma is typically instant. not 10 minutes further down the road lol


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Correct, wheels would make it a 2012
> 
> edit -- Not that it matters, but it was last night during the PM commute, not this morning.


Looks like bi-level cars but can't be Amtrak because it doesn't run those in the NE, exception being the Auto Train out of Lorton VA. 

I'm guessing VRE?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Looks like bi-level cars but can't be Amtrak because it doesn't run those in the NE, exception being the Auto Train out of Lorton VA.
> 
> I'm guessing VRE?


Your guess is correct. That's a pretty easy crossing (MAP) to push a car off of. I wonder why no one did anything. It was 6PM, not the middle of the night.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Your guess is correct. That's a pretty easy crossing (MAP) to push a car off of. I wonder why no one did anything. It was 6PM, not the middle of the night.


Cute little crossing intersection, old houses, and American flags dripping patriotism from every light pole


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Cute little crossing intersection, old houses, and American flags dripping patriotism from every light pole


Clifton is awesome. Given the train tracks are elevated on a berm, I have no idea why they weren't able to move it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

In Russia tow truck accidents you!


----------



## kw59 (Oct 21, 2011)

VW content. Bang at 43s.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

kw59 said:


> VW content. Bang at 43s.


A GTI owner driving like a ****? No way!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

VR6JH said:


> 10000% this. What is freaking wring with people. I'm looking through my phone so I'm free from helping anyone? Move your dang car, go help the other car that's ON FIRE. What an idiot.


There is no car on fire. Look again. It's the car's headlamps illuminating a concrete barrier.

Man you guys are so critical. There's black ice and trucks crashing and you think people should go running around on a freeway? Best thing to do is clear the road where possible and drive off if you don't need to be there or if you do need to be there, stay in your car where you are safe. Call 911 and let the pros deal with this.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

kw59 said:


> VW content. Bang at 43s.


Shout out to the Civic driver (from 0 to 24 seconds) who didn't bother removing the snow in his rear window!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sign said drive thru


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Sign said drive thru


heh indeed


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Wall to wall in Conn.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

^^^^

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::biggrinsanta::snowcool:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


schadenfreude


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Snow_Brodozer_LOL.jpg]


I saw that earlier, and was just about to post it. 

I want to believe it's real. I really do.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> oh it totally is, but instant karma is typically instant. not 10 minutes further down the road lol


I'd agree. Also, it wouldn't include an innocent victim, like this one did.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I saw that earlier, and was just about to post it.
> 
> I want to believe it's real. I really do.


Details like wheel arches and black headlights seem to match up.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

DonL said:


> I'd agree. Also, it wouldn't include an innocent victim, like this one did.



Yes indeed, it would of been better if he at least smashed into that stalin or putin horse statue and not the innocent driver.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


That looks so painful all around that I feel bad about laughing. But the guy in the way back who flipped over the seat didn't stick the landing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Details like wheel arches and black headlights seem to match up.


I had no doubt that it was the same truck in both photos. It's the posts that I'm hoping are real


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

DonL said:


> I'd agree. Also, it wouldn't include an innocent victim, like this one did.


See, I'm disappointed too, but for a different reason. The traffic lights made it look like that "innocent" victim ran a red before the Lada hit him. So, it's hardly Karma (if justice works out, being Russia and all), since he shouldn't be at fault, and may get an insurance payment or something (again, if that happens because Russia). Then again, he was also speeding, but I don't think that would flip the fault too much.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

We can pull that out no problem.


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>



This is just utter gold. To me, this will forever and always be real


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>


I love this.

So many times when it snows have I seen guys, not in half tons, mostly diesels, drive like jack asses. They will blow by with their 20" wheels and 13" wide tires going 60MPH when everyone else is going 30MPH blowing slush all over your windshield, then a half mile down the road they're in the median spinning around sh*tting their pants.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> We can pull that out no problem.


The trees and angle remind me of the honda chain pulling guy. I could not find the original pic in the thread, closest I could find. I don't have the talent to chop the guy into a gif:laugh:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

VWVan said:


> The trees and angle remind me of the honda chain pulling guy. I could not find the original pic in the thread, closest I could find. I don't have the talent to chop the guy into a gif:laugh:


talk about a photo I haven't seen in forever. At first I thought he got fatter but then saw the extra arm


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Gaki said:


> talk about a photo I haven't seen in forever. At first I thought he got fatter but then saw the extra arm*s*


FTFY


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Gaki said:


> talk about a photo I haven't seen in forever. At first I thought he got fatter but then saw the extra arm


I could not find the original. The majority of the pics in that thread are broken links:laugh:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Fred Flintstone is now driving a Subaru


i love how this is a Subaru running into two other abandoned in the snow Subaru's.:laugh:

guess that standard AWD just doesnt help dumbass driving.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

He would have saved it if he just stayed off the brake.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

core5 said:


> He would have saved it if he just stayed off the brake.


yea it looked like he was about to drift the corner then he steps on the brakes again


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> yea it looked like he was about to drift the corner then he steps on the brakes again


He stopped looking where he wanted to go and ended up looking where he was going.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:screwy::screwy:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


physics, how does it work!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> https://i.imgur.com/CIueVWm.gif


Holy cow, how drunk was the guy on the lower left bench to not see that van coming a mile away?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Name the car in the *poorly framed* portrait photograph of the train vs car accident in Clifton VA this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


made me think of this! :laugh:


@McMike said:


> Cropped it for you


& this! 



Car Problems said:


>


EDIT: I'm ashamed of laughing at this!1111111



TaaT said:


>


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Dravenport said:


> physics, how does it work!












I like the guy on the bench who gets up after the van had already hit it:laugh:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

VWVan said:


> I like the guy on the bench who gets up after the van had already hit it:laugh:



Seriously, the reaction time of that guy was downright sad....


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Sure, not a pic, a gif, but it's wacky and an accident!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

trbochrg said:


> Sure, not a pic, a gif, but it's wacky and an accident!


moooooooooooooooooooooooooove bitch
















I cross-posted my joke too


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

I just lost it at my desk. Luckily I was on my lunch break :laugh: Score one for Dravenport. Joke was on point. 

That guy just lays there like a bag of sand after that cow knocked him the fugg out.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

That guy was udderly devastated by that cow


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

trbochrg said:


> Sure, not a pic, a gif, but it's wacky and an accident!


Holy Cow, knocked his sandals off


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

That angus was definitely peppered


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

The now relocated Los Angeles Chargers should sign that cow, pronto!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Lucky she didn't get her face rearranged with this missile


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

trbochrg said:


> Sure, not a pic, a gif, but it's wacky and an accident!


Put that cow in the NHL


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Put a #31 jersey on the cow


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> Sure, not a pic, a gif, but it's wacky and an accident!


That guy really got T-boned.


----------



## punk0208 (Feb 23, 2010)

Tanker explosion on 95 Baltimore






R.I.P tanker driver.

Two dead, 15 injured in 55-car pileup, tanker explosion 

Earlier this morning December 17, 2016 the roads of Interstate 95 in Baltimore experienced freezing rain. As a result the roads were slippery causing a massive 55-car pile up. Tanker Skids Off Highway, Explodes in Baltimore

careful eastcoast another ice pellet coming on Saturday 1/14/2017.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

20thAna3282 said:


> That guy really got T-boned.


Couldn't steer.


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :screwy::screwy:


Wish it had audio outside. At the 1:48 looks like Asian female driver is claiming she was in the right. Male truck driver says 👎 negative I've got dashcam and points to it. Female driver then has that look on her face as she knows she is busted.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

20thAna3282 said:


> That guy really got T-boned.


THIS should have been the first and only comment on that gif. Nice work.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Flori-duh


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

dunhamjr said:


> i love how this is a Subaru running into two other abandoned in the snow Subaru's.:laugh:
> 
> guess that standard AWD just doesnt help dumbass driving.


Could be the tires. Bad tires will make AWD useless. But idiots make everything useless. Could be one of those people pumping the brakes w/ ABS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Massachusetts State Police believe a single car crash was caused by an 18-year-old Tiverton driver who was distracted and did not see traffic slow ahead of him. When he tried to stop, he left the road and hit a warning sign in a construction zone on Tuesday.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

audifans said:


> 18-year-old Tiverton driver who was distracted


I wonder by what?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Local to my area, below is where it happened. 100% pedal mix up.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> I wonder by what?


8 track tape got caught in the player and probably trying to get it out without damaging it. Typical.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> 8 track tape got caught in the player and probably trying to get it out without damaging it. Typical.


Ahhh. I was curious, given there aren't many distractions these days.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

punk0208 said:


> Tanker explosion on 95 Baltimore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho-lee :what:


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Metallitubby said:


> Ahhh. I was curious, given there aren't many distractions these days.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Only a broken finger and foot. He's already at home.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

bora-brazil said:


> Only a broken finger and foot. He's already at home.


good lord that guy is lucky. regardless of what actually broke... that looks like it hurt. ugh.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

^^^^^^











In all seriousness, that's crazy he only had a broken finger! A friend in high school was in a similar accident; rear ended a car (due to ice, he refused to drive a car even in winter), and landed on the truck in front of that car. Both wrists were shattered and he has metal forearms now! He bought a faster bike a couple months later.


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


This is great.:laugh:


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

bora-brazil said:


>


LMAO! He was VERY lucky that most of the energy he was carrying got dissipated through the air.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Tdi13golf said:


> Wish it had audio outside. At the 1:48 looks like Asian female driver is claiming she was in the right. Male truck driver says 👎 negative I've got dashcam and points to it. Female driver then has that look on her face as she knows she is busted.


Those crazy Asians! :laugh:


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Local to my area, below is where it happened. 100% pedal mix up.


I'd sue. Looks like unintended acceleration to me.


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

bora-brazil said:


> Only a broken finger and foot. He's already at home.


Did you see the guy on the sidewalk almost get hit by the flying bike? 😳


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

He couldn't tell that was exhaust steam?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Snow plow driver is run off the road and falls 300 feet - and SURVIVES

http://dailym.ai/2jjKWi9


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

> One of the wildest crashes on an icy morning of wrecks on Wednesday happened in Lower Saucon Township.
> 
> Frankie Castellano, 41, of the 200 block of North 10th Street in Allentown, drove off the street just after 9 a.m. at Meadows Road and Meadows Ridge Court and drove up the guide wires of a utility pole, township police report.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Last month my friend got in an accident and got sent into a garage. Few broken bones but he's fine.

http://www.wmur.com/article/early-morning-crash-sends-one-car-into-garage-in-londonderry/8486594


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


that is just dying for some deal with it shades with the bars straighten out. :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

jreed1337 said:


> that is just dying for some deal with it shades with the bars straighten out. :laugh:


The shades are in-use on the Neon's tail lights in the post above yours.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

bora-brazil said:


> Only a broken finger and foot. He's already at home.


sweet fancy moses


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

good lord


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not quite


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Not really an accident but...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

spockcat said:


> snow/tractor/ditch/intertia


<callback to="old-video">WHY DIDN'T YOU TURN??</callback>


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

AutoBear said:


> Not really an accident but...


what an ass


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Inattentive cyclist meets Acura with tinted or partially inop brake lights. Action starts at 25 seconds.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

judging by the quality of the video this happened sometime in the 90s


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Inattentive cyclist meets Acura with tinted or partially inop brake lights. Action starts at 25 seconds.


This has to be one of the best ones yet.....


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

tyintegra said:


> This has to be one of the best ones yet.....


That definitely earns the name "wacky"!


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> judging by the quality of the video this happened sometime in the 90s


Judging by what looks like a BMW M4 I'd say very recently. Also judging by lots of dark hair and a dude in white pants I'm guessing Asia.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Not *quite* an accident,. but I still think it fits:





















> *Hundreds of Thousands of Red Skittles Intended for Cattle Feed Spill on Wisconsin Road*
> 
> A rural county in southeast Wisconsin had a sweet, sticky mystery along a highway earlier this week when hundreds of thousands of red Skittles were found spilled on a road in Dodge County.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

nobbyv said:


> Not *quite* an accident,. but I still think it fits:


This is an accident. Just not a traffic accident unless you call parallel parking a ship traffic. 

Apparently the wind picked up suddenly and the pilot didn't or couldn't compensate.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I read about that. It was up in Alaska. Like you said the winds had changed and apparently the current was helping that day


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy still doesn't care about traffic signals.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Nonchalent pedestrian gets hit unexpectedly


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Inattentive cyclist meets Acura with tinted or partially inop brake lights. Action starts at 25 seconds.


Squid seams like he is upset and blaming the car. I sure didn't see any red brake lights from the car. I did briefly see red brake lights from the bike. Before he decided to check out the trunk):


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

spockcat said:


> This guy still doesn't care about traffic signals.


Well, clearly. That Honda is battered


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

Inattentive cyclist....

Then....

Unattended cycle...

Nice.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jsmyle1%... said:


> Inattentive cyclist....
> 
> Then....
> 
> ...


That was the exact Reddit title that someone gave this gif.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


> That was the exact Reddit title that someone gave this gif.


It's where it came from and it made me look at the pedestrian crossing the street instead of the other one.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

spockcat said:


> That was the exact Reddit title that someone gave this gif.


I was actually referring to the both the video of the inattentive cyclist just above that took a ride on the trunk...and then the video of the unattended cycle that mowed down the pedestrian....It seemed ironic and comical and wacky at the time...


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Inattentive cyclist meets Acura with tinted or partially inop brake lights. Action starts at 25 seconds.


Cycle riding fail


Dravenport said:


> judging by the quality of the video this happened sometime in the 90s


White car blocking attempt fail


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*A Truck Driver Has Lost His Marbles*


> Clean up on I-465.
> 
> A truck carrying 38,000 pounds of marbles lost its trailer in Indianapolis on Saturday morning, causing the contents to spill onto the highway and shoulder near Pendleton Pike.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey, there's a shortcut


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


> *A Truck Driver Has Lost His Marbles*


The writer has probably waited years to be able to make that pun.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

AutoBear said:


>


Looks/sounds fake to me. Anyone else agree?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Looks/sounds fake to me. Anyone else agree?


Watch at 720p, full screen and .25 speed. Really looks like he t-boned the car to me.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Looks/sounds fake to me. Anyone else agree?


Definitely not. What would possibly lead you to that conclusion?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> Definitely not. What would possibly lead you to that conclusion?


Only thing fake about it is the title. The car didn't hit him. He hit the car.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

gee... now we get the other viewpoint






Helmet cam



> helmet cam shows wild crash on I-5 as motorcyclist clings to moving car





> TUMWATER, Wash. (KOMO) - The motorcyclist who was seen clinging to a moving car after a wild crash on I-5 near Tumwater is now sharing the helmet cam video that captured the whole thing.
> Seth Diechman claims a car nearly ran him over, just moments before he crashed and landed on the trunk of the car last Monday.
> "I was just merging behind slow traffic," he said. "And at the last second he [the driver] blows by me."
> Seconds later, Diechman is seen slamming into the back of the car.
> ...


http://komonews.com/news/local/watch-helmet-cam-shows-wild-crash-on-i-5-as-motorcyclist-clings-to-moving-car


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Only thing fake about it is the title. The car didn't hit him. He hit the car.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rory Calhoun said:


> gee... now we get the other viewpoint
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That youtube video is the same as posted earlier. Just a bit longer and reversed. And the helmet cam video in the line conveniently is quite short and doesn't show what the rider was doing much before the actual crash. He claimed that he just got on the highway and the driver almost ran him over but that isn't shown in the video. While the car may not have had brake lights, both the rider and the car driver were speeding given the overtaking speed on the original video and the rider is responsible to some degree for not hitting stuff in front of him.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


> That youtube video is the same as posted earlier. Just a bit longer and reversed. And the helmet cam video in the line conveniently is quite short and doesn't show what the rider was doing much before the actual crash. He claimed that he just got on the highway and the driver almost ran him over but that isn't shown in the video. While the car may not have had brake lights, both the rider and the car driver were speeding given the overtaking speed on the original video and the rider is responsible to some degree for not hitting stuff in front of him.


yes the youtube is the same. Problem is, the one you posted has been deleted, so that's why I posted,

rider is a moron and accelerated right into his predicament.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ Almost made it! :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

saron81 said:


> ^ Almost made it! :laugh:


So close! :laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> Definitely not. What would possibly lead you to that conclusion?


Some of the reasons:

- Vertical camera attempting to make it look legit. A horizontal angle would make it look more professional and less viral. 
- Person filming is near the exact middle but too far from where the accident happens as they wouldn’t want to show too much detail. 
- Guy makes the "hang-ten" signal with his hand, which would make the accident that much funnier and almost foreshadowing. 
- No film of the aftermath, only facing straight down but with sound. 
- Sound of the impact appears off to me. Not only the car but when the guy hits the ground. Like they did not account for crushing snow. 
- I don’t hear the car skid before or after the impact (I am not wearing head phones so they could be there).


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dravenport said:


>


This made my day, now I look like an idiot in the waiting room as I was trying to contain my laughter.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> This made my day, now I look like an idiot in the waiting room as I was trying to contain my laughter.


the regret moneyshot makes for amazing icing on the failure cake


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Rory Calhoun said:


> gee... now we get the other viewpoint
> 
> Helmet cam
> 
> ...


....And now we know what the Geico caveman has been up to lately.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> gee... now we get the other viewpoint


heh... Geico caveman


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rory Calhoun said:


> yes the youtube is the same. Problem is, the one you posted has been deleted, so that's why I posted,
> 
> rider is a moron and accelerated right into his predicament.


I hadn't realized it was deleted. Good to repost it again then.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> And the helmet cam video in the line conveniently is quite short and doesn't show what the rider was doing much before the actual crash. He claimed that he just got on the highway and the driver almost ran him over but that isn't shown in the video.


There's a video that starts prior to the motorcycle getting onto the highway. He's already irate with traffic.
He moved left through the center lane, and was about to get into the left lane when the Acura, who looked to already be in the left lane, went by him.

The cyclist then flips the Acura off, and chases it down.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry, your packages are going to be late.


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Sorry, your packages are going to be late.
> 
> trainsmash.gif


Yikes. Why weren't the arms down?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gas said:


> Yikes. Why weren't the arms down?


Supposedly North Salt Lake City, UT and arms were frozen. Although the lights don't appear to be signalling either.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Supposedly North Salt Lake City, UT and arms were frozen. Although the lights don't appear to be signalling either.



Yup, just a few days ago, clean cut....


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Sorry, your packages are going to be late.


Watch the end:laugh::laugh: around 48 second


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Watch the end:laugh::laugh: around 48 second


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Watch the end:laugh::laugh: around 48 second


Hi injury? Here is your insult.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

PlatinumGLS said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup:


flawless


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Dravenport said:


>



Chevy Avalanche? Good:laugh:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

VWVan said:


> Chevy Avalanche? Good


Who's the u-boat cmdr ?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Watch the end:laugh::laugh: around 48 second


:laugh:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

That is rich. I wonder why the arms hadn't dropped before though


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Dravenport said:


>


"Oh bro you didn't"
"There you bro again"
"bro bro bro your boat"


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

cubedfreek said:


> That is rich. I wonder why the arms hadn't dropped before though


If there's sensors on both directions of the accident, maybe the ones on the left side weren't working, but the ones on the right side were? So when the train crossed the right side, the sensors tripped?? Just a random guess, IDK how rail sensors work


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

cubedfreek said:


> That is rich. I wonder why the arms hadn't dropped before though


Local Utahan here. The reports are saying the combo of warm/cold/warm we've had in the last few days, combined with the constant salting created salt water that leaked into the system causing the delay.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Single car accident scene I saw last night.

Domino's driver clipped the apex and took too much curb. DNF.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Dravenport said:


>





saron81 said:


> ^ Almost made it! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

would have had time to react if he wasn't tailgating like an idiot. :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

They should avoid this intersection for a while


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> They should avoid this intersection for a while
> 
> intersection.gif


Why the hell were they in the same spot for over two hours? 1453 hours to 1703 hours?


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


> That youtube video is the same as posted earlier. Just a bit longer and reversed. And the helmet cam video in the line conveniently is quite short and doesn't show what the rider was doing much before the actual crash. He claimed that he just got on the highway and the driver almost ran him over but that isn't shown in the video. While the car may not have had brake lights, both the rider and the car driver were speeding given the overtaking speed on the original video and the rider is responsible to some degree for not hitting stuff in front of him.


Squid was clearly an aggressive rider. He was irate with the merge lane and crossed the gore. He hammered across two lanes and gets mad that he couldn't jump into the fast lane. Sounds and looks like he went full throttle to road rage at the car. 

I'm not a fan of squid riders- but cars should have clear and functioning brake lights as well as a non-impaired driver. The impaired car driver was speeding excessivly and then had to hard brake at the last moment. 

I give it 80% bikes fault and 20% cars fault. Hope the police ticketed them both for everything in the book.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

*All westbound lanes of the QEW closed at Dixie Rd.*

At least one person was “seriously injured,” Ontario Provincial Police Sgt. Kerry Schmidt said.



> All westbound lanes of the Queen Elizabeth Way remain closed at Dixie Rd. following a multi-vehicle collision just before 9 a.m. Friday.
> 
> “Up to seven vehicles” were involved in the accident, Ontario Provincial Police Sgt. Kerry Schmidt said.
> 
> ...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

cubedfreek said:


> Why the hell were they in the same spot for over two hours? 1453 hours to 1703 hours?


Why do you think they stayed in that spot the whole time?
Do you never drive through the same intersection throughout the day?


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Why do you think they stayed in that spot the whole time?
> Do you never drive through the same intersection throughout the day?


Neither the van nor the car that hit them moved at all. Both vehicles are in the exact same spot and orientation from when they stopped after the collision.

My guess is they were waiting for police or something.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

NathanDetroit said:


> Neither the van nor the car that hit them moved at all. Both vehicles are in the exact same spot and orientation from when they stopped after the collision.
> 
> My guess is they were waiting for police or something.


Ah, once I opened it up in another tab I could tell it was the same car behind them. At first it looked different but I think it was the light and shadows.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

At first I was like WTF, what are the odds. And they are wearing the same clothes too!:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Minor injuries. One passenger's phone hit the bus wall and catches fire too.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Amazing how people help each other.... Not!


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Mad drift style points



Bosley said:


> *All westbound lanes of the QEW closed at Dixie Rd.*
> 
> At least one person was “seriously injured,” Ontario Provincial Police Sgt. Kerry Schmidt said.


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

doublec4 said:


>


Beat me to it! That's literally the first thing that came to mind


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

wasim12 said:


> Beat me to it! That's literally the first thing that came to mind


Glad I'm not the only one who screamed "ohhh yeahhhh" in their head when they saw that pic 

Now who's going to take it one step farther with a photoshop lol


----------



## rick8018 (Jan 3, 2001)

andyA6 said:


> Amazing how people help each other.... Not!


^^^This. The only people who didn't flee are the driver and the obese Southern woman. Possibly the reason she did not is she couldn't without assistance. The driver??? 

The two dudes in the rear are all like... "WTF?!? Grab my isht and GTFO!" 

Tangent: maybe we have reached gender equality in this situation. The whole, "women and children first" theme? Nah.:what:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Houston - this morning


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

@McMike said:


> Houston - this morning


There was a cone, but it was right in front of the wall.
I'm guessing there wasn't many, or any, more.


Or, Mono-300, new light rapid transit tech?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> There was a cone, but it was right in front of the wall.
> I'm guessing there wasn't many, or any, more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using LinkedIn


I'm guessing they were impatient and tailgating, and once they thought road opened up, they mashed the gas to go around. Never saw it coming. 

Here's where it happened (MAP).


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

@McMike said:


> I'm guessing they were impatient and tailgating, and once they thought road opened up, they mashed the gas to go around. Never saw it coming.
> 
> Here's where it happened (MAP).


Ok, that makes sense.

I'm surprised the oil pan survived.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Houston - this morning


Beware the Crub Train!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


I am impressed with how far the car defeated friction on the monocrete.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> I am impressed with how far the car defeated friction on the monocrete.


Work required to overcome friction = force * distance, Force = mass * velocity, for constant mass (ignoring all the metal being scraped from the undercarriage) velocity must be pretty dang high to overcome all that friction


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VR6JH said:


> Work required to overcome friction = force * distance, Force = mass * velocity, for constant mass (ignoring all the metal being scraped from the undercarriage) velocity must be pretty dang high to overcome all that friction


The concrete is not scraped up. He/she probably had 2 wheels on the concrete curb for a while and then the car slipped off and high centered.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

@McMike said:


> Single car accident scene I saw last night.
> 
> Domino's driver clipped the apex and took too much curb. DNF.


Who is the victim in a situation like this the BMW, or the customers waiting for mediocre pizza?





/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Well done.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Russian town removes traffic lights from intersection - chaos ensues


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

VR6JH said:


> Work required to overcome friction = force * distance, Force = mass * velocity, for constant mass (ignoring all the metal being scraped from the undercarriage) velocity must be pretty dang high to overcome all that friction


Momentum. 4000lbs x 65mph is a lot of energy. Drag factor of smooth concrete along a fairly smooth bottom. It looks abof the same distance or slightly less as if the driver had applied full brakes.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Russian town removes traffic lights from intersection - chaos ensues


The worst accident in that video was me not muting it immediately when the village elder's folksy Bon Jovi cover began. :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> The concrete is not scraped up. He/she probably had 2 wheels on the concrete curb for a while and then the car slipped off and high centered.


i think the median is too high for that to that have happened for long


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Textbook!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Much pain


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


damn dudes head lmao


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Looks like a Land Cruiser. It should be fine.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

rick8018 said:


> ^^^This. The only people who didn't flee are the driver and the obese Southern woman. Possibly the reason she did not is she couldn't without assistance. The driver???
> 
> The two dudes in the rear are all like... "WTF?!? Grab my isht and GTFO!"
> 
> Tangent: maybe we have reached gender equality in this situation. The whole, "women and children first" theme? Nah.:what:


Idk I've you've ever ridden a bus. It usually isn't full of people that are model citizens (sans commuter buses).


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

bothhandsplease said:


> Idk I've you've ever ridden a bus. It usually isn't full of people that are model citizens (sans commuter buses).


commuters have just as much chance of being model citizens, believe me


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

[video]http://i.imgur.com/8vLS7My.mp4[/video]


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Dravenport said:


> commuters have just as much chance of being model citizens, believe me


Says the guy from Canada. Come to Mercuh and you'll see our "normal" bus riders :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


object in road + vtek kicks in yo = fail


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

spockcat said:


>





[email protected] said:


> Looks like a Land Cruiser. It should be fine.


Well, now it's a Water Cruiser


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

VR6JH said:


> Says the guy from Canada. Come to Mercuh and you'll see our "normal" bus riders :laugh:


I've been on the caltrain to/from a giants game, does that count


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


BUAHAHAH, he just kept about his cellphone business like nothing happened. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


where did they think the bike was going to go if it hadn't slipped? :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> where did they think the bike was going to go if it hadn't slipped? :screwy:


trail is on either side of the trees. Red arrows on white paper signs on tree tell you that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> trail is on either side of the trees. Red arrows on white paper signs on tree tell you that.


i dunno how you see what's on the trees (guess i need to enhance). they're still standing/moving into the trail at the time of the wipeout. if the biker had wiped out and stayed on the "trail" he would have taken at least 2 of them out. the guy on the phone - :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


A rare look at the elusive mating ritual of the Porsche


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


"Look up America"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Need to find a nice open, smooth place to change my tire.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Need to find a nice open, smooth place to change my tire.


he avoided the stopped car already and then turns to hit it ? :screwy:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

mraguilar said:


> he avoided the stopped car already and then turns to hit it ? :screwy:


i believe they call that... target fixation... :laugh: ... or sheer stupidity... take your pick...


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

mraguilar said:


> he avoided the stopped car already and then turns to hit it ? :screwy:


Over-corrected and the back slid around.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like a RWD Beemer that started to fishtail after the driver swerved. 

Probably didn't take his foot off the gas and the acceleration/fishtail turned him back into the parked car...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Bosley said:


> Looks like a RWD Beemer that started to fishtail after the driver swerved.
> 
> Probably didn't take his foot off the gas and the acceleration/fishtail turned him back into the parked car...


in before never lift


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

> The man that crashed into Advanced Auto Parts in Summerville Wednesday has been identified as a 90-year-old disabled veteran, according to a Summerville Police accident report. Elton G. Wright, of Menlo, said he thought he was pressing the brake pedal on his gray 2010 Ford F-150. Instead, it was the gas. The accident happened around 4:43 p.m. Officer Lt. Tim Fulmer was already searching for Wright's truck because other motorists had called and expressed concern about Wright's driving. Fulmer spotted Wright stopped at the auto parts store. Fulmer parked behind the truck and walked up to the driver's side door. Fulmer opened the truck door and the buckled 90-year-old turned his head toward the officer, smiled and greeted Fulmer. Then it happened."[The truck] then rolled forward slightly at which time I asked [Wright] if his vehicle was in park," Officer Fulmer stated.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ALMOST! 

From this thread


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Pulling into the road at that moment was a definite moosestake :beer:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


meanwhile in Scandinavia


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

egads, has nobody in this thread learned car control?



mraguilar said:


> he avoided the stopped car already and then turns to hit it ? :screwy:


Nope.



ohiodub_99.5 said:


> i believe they call that... target fixation... :laugh: ... or sheer stupidity... take your pick...


Nope. Can you guys seriously not see that the car is sliding?



core5 said:


> Over-corrected and the back slid around.


Yeap.



Bosley said:


> Probably didn't take his foot off the gas and the acceleration/fishtail turned him back into the parked car...


Nope again. If anything that's lift off oversteer. He probably jerked the wheel to the right and lifted at the same time. Back end kicked out, he overcorrected left, game over.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Chmeeee said:


> Nope again. If anything that's lift off oversteer. He probably jerked the wheel to the right and lifted at the same time. Back end kicked out, he overcorrected left, game over.


I don't RWD.

Is the correct emergency action to quick steer while maintaining or increased throttle in order to keep traction?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


"How you doing there ol' buddy. Say... you got this thing in park, right?"

Why yes, offisher uh......whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> I don't RWD.
> 
> Is the correct emergency action to quick steer while maintaining or increased throttle in order to keep traction?


Lift off oversteer can actually be worse in a FWD car. I know, I did $14,000 in damage to a Jetta lifting off when it started to slide in the snow. Backwards into the tree I went. The correct action is to never sharply lift while turning. Ease off the throttle.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Chmeeee said:


> Ease off the throttle.


Roll on. Roll off.
Or
Throttle down and counter steer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

That tree has been waiting for this guy to come along for years


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> That tree has been waiting for this guy to come along for years


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wow, they left this lane open for me!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Canadian insurance scammer


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry guys. My pics didn't really fit the thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Not wacky Jerry.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Not wacky Jerry.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Not an accident, Spock


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Not wacky Jerry.


Yeah... I apologize. It's more like post accident. I'll take it down. Thanks

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Chmeeee said:


> Lift off oversteer can actually be worse in a FWD car. I know, I did $14,000 in damage to a Jetta lifting off when it started to slide in the snow. Backwards into the tree I went. The correct action is to never sharply lift while turning. Ease off the throttle.


Not exactly. In a FWD life throttle is fun, easy, and relatively safe. The goal is to keep opposite lock, AKA your front tires pointed in the direction you desire, then apply power to drag the front end in that direction, that's is if you haven't overwhelmed the fronts as well. You need to accelerate to both move you in your intended direction, and keep a load on the rear tires enough that they maintain traction. It's true sharply lifting will exacerbate lift throttle oversteer, but it can be stopped easily in a FWD.

With RWD lift throttle is still very possible, and you still need to maintain opposite lock, but you can spin the tires faster than you're going making the car want to come around more, or you can hinder the tires spinning and bring the rear in behind you. You'll have to maintain the balance using braking and throttle, and it's very easy after you've had practice, but FWD cars are ultimately easier to save for a novice driver.

All of this is moot in relation to the BMW hitting the tire changers though. He went hard right in avoidance, and when he corrected left and the rear went light he never corrected or anything, and the car maintains its now natural arc right into the accident. All he would have had to do is catch the car when he upset it turning left and he would have killed that arc. No brakes, maintaining throttle and a tiny amount of correction and this video wouldn't exist. You could flick that E39 back an forth all day at high speed and never lose control if you're on top of things.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

This probably could be used in the parking thread too!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How to retrieve your phone when someone on a scooter steals it out of your hands


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Miami Ambulance Fire Truck Collision


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

starting to get some more recent rozaps. I know it's inevitable with a thread this big but some of these aren't even that old


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> How to retrieve your phone when someone on a scooter steals it out of your hands


awesome:laugh:


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

2.0T_Convert said:


> I don't RWD.
> 
> Is the correct emergency action to quick steer while maintaining or increased throttle in order to keep traction?


Training taught me:

Off the gas, off the brakes, look where you want to go and properly counter-steer. If the rear is sliding then traction is lost. Adding too much throttle or too much brake only inhibits rolling traction from regaining. If you had a big displacement engine with lots of engine brake power and in lower gears the engine braking alone can act like your applying rear brakes only. Think early v10 Viper and the many crashes they had.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Local car drives into theater.










A few hours early....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Local car drives into theater.
> 
> 
> 
> A few hours early....


Why was he in such of a rush then? Maybe he was late to the Monster Trucks showing.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This may have been posted before. Please check for me and report back.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Why was he in such of a rush then? Maybe he was late to the Monster Trucks showing.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...











Eww Bevuth... these spethal effects arent very spethal.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

straight outta Hollywood :vampire:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

i love how the bmw just shoots off into oncoming traffic causing a multi-fatality head on collision.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

jreed1337 said:


> i love how the bmw just shoots off into oncoming traffic causing a multi-fatality head on collision.


for real, solve one issue and cause another


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> i love how the bmw just shoots off into oncoming traffic causing a multi-fatality head on collision.


Why would it be into oncoming traffic? It didn't jump the guardrail, it stayed on the same side as the direction it was traveling. Granted it will probably take out other vehicles but at least they are headed in the same direction. And the demonstration is at quite a severe angle that isn't really likely in real life at that speed either.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

The situation of bouncing into on coming traffic might not always be the result but it depends on the locations. I can tell you that there are a number of places in NY where that could happen if they where to ever be installed


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Why would it be into oncoming traffic? It didn't jump the guardrail, it stayed on the same side as the direction it was traveling. Granted it will probably take out other vehicles but at least they are headed in the same direction. And the demonstration is at quite a severe angle that isn't really likely in real life at that speed either.


two lane highway, barrier is on the right, bmw shoots into a curve going way too fast, bounces off barrier into oncoming traffic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> two lane highway, barrier is on the right, bmw shoots into a curve going way too fast, bounces off barrier into oncoming traffic.


Barriers like this are used between traffic lanes going in opposite directions. This video is only a test video to show that the vehicles don't go over the top of the barrier or the barrier doesn't collapse.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AutoBear said:


>


If someone hadn't left that stepladder in the middle of the road the bus wouldn't have had to go around it and slid off the road. :screwy:


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

There's gotta be an easier way to change a bus tire


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

bmann said:


> There's gotta be an easier way to change a bus tire


I agree, but that's a strong ladder!


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

AutoBear said:


>


just reminds me of : Hey look a penny! :laugh:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

AutoBear said:


>


My guess is they use the leader for evacuation through the back door


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> My guess is they use the leader for evacuation through the back door


Now there's a thought.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> My guess is they use the leader for evacuation through the back door


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> My guess is they use the leader for evacuation through the back door


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ke2rlpf.gif


mmm, insta-karma


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


well that was odd


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Reminds me of those Fox shows in the 90's, Craziest Police Chases or whatever they were called.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> My guess is they use the leader for evacuation through the back door


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Carpool they said. It saves gas they said.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Why did you turn!?!?!?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Why did you turn!?!?!?


Some people just can't do straight no matter how hard they try.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

kinda looks like he accelerated too hard at the end and his rear wheels slid

solid reference though


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Why did you turn!?!?!?


he too old


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jimmy Russells said:


> he too old


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Some people just can't do straight no matter how hard they try.


Well, it is a Mustang after all.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

spockcat said:


> _*Why did you turn!?!?!?
> *_


Ha ha ha fantastic reference. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Double karma. Squid ridding like a squid who gets taken down by the same. :thumbup:


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Local news story.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/wmur.r...hes-into-pelham-home-during-snowstorm/8698912


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Ahhh yes lane splitting, a favorite squid pastime.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

GoHomePossum said:


> Ahhh yes lane splitting, a favorite squid pastime.


Motorcyclists. **** em.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

watch until end


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Wow idk who to blame there. Sedan seems like its going a hell of a lot faster than traffic and doesn't slow down for the SUV changing lanes. But it seems like the SUV is going way too slow and jerks into the left lane as soon as the sedan gets close. I hope someone who's passed the armchair lawyer Bar checks in...


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

The SUV wasn't changing lanes, it was slowing to make a U-turn.. from the right lane. 
There's no question at all who was at fault.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> watch until end
> takenfromreddit.gif


God you're a karma whore that gets no karma. Every damn thread.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

fergysan564 said:


> God you're a karma whore that gets no karma. Every damn thread.


calm down, son. we're all karma whores here. repost faster next time.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

GoHomePossum said:


> Ahhh yes lane splitting, a favorite squid pastime.


It's legal in Commiefornia


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Wow idk who to blame there. Sedan seems like its going a hell of a lot faster than traffic and doesn't slow down for the SUV changing lanes. But it seems like the SUV is going way too slow and jerks into the left lane as soon as the sedan gets close. I hope someone who's passed the armchair lawyer Bar checks in...


It can't not be the Cruze's fault. He could have anticipated a little bit of that though, but seriously, f* that Explorer.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NotFast said:


> Reminds me of those Fox shows in the 90's, Craziest Police Chases or whatever they were called.


We used to watch those (and COPS) for a drinking game.
Every time you spotted a possible relative, take a drink.



AutoBear said:


>


Please blur this please.
That's my stepladder.
I never knew my real ladder.
But I heard at one point he supported 8 people.


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Wow idk who to blame there. Sedan seems like its going a hell of a lot faster than traffic and doesn't slow down for the SUV changing lanes. But it seems like the SUV is going way too slow and jerks into the left lane as soon as the sedan gets close. I hope someone who's passed the armchair lawyer Bar checks in...


SUV wants to make a u-turn. Checks mirror and sees that's it's clear. As SUV starts to
Make the turn the higher speed sedan approaches. 

I'd place 60% SUV fault and 40% on the Sedan. Both of the drivers had contributed to the reason and severity of the crash. If no turn signal was used then I'd put the SUV at 80% fault.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

I wish we could see more of the beginning of the video. I wonder if the Explorer got onto the wrong road and tried to pull a quick turn to go the right direction. There is an on-ramp in the beginning of the video.



Also how did the car not see the SUV drifting into its lane? He was across the line well befor he turned hard left.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That Rondo had excellent focus.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Tdi13golf said:


> SUV wants to make a u-turn. Checks mirror and sees that's it's clear.


Well there's you problem. It's not clear. Clearly. He didn't even check.



Tdi13golf said:


> As SUV starts to
> Make the turn the higher speed sedan approaches.
> 
> I'd place 60% SUV fault and 40% on the Sedan. Both of the drivers had contributed to the reason and severity of the crash. If no turn signal was used then I'd put the SUV at 80% fault.


Nah man, blinker or not, SUV is 100% at fault. Cruze = 0%...maybe 2% if he was mildly exceeding the limit. He may also be an accident-prone driver since it looks like he wasn't too cautious around the line-riding Ford. It's hard to tell when the Explorer put his blinker on, but in every respect, I wonder what was going through that guy's head.


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

worth_fixing said:


> Well there's you problem. It's not clear. Clearly. He didn't even check.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah man, blinker or not, SUV is 100% at fault. Cruze = 0%...maybe 2% if he was mildly exceeding the limit. He may also be an accident-prone driver since it looks like he wasn't too cautious around the line-riding Ford. It's hard to tell when the Explorer put his blinker on, but in every respect, I wonder what was going through that guy's head.


It was clear and would had remained clear if the sedan had been at or closer to the 80km/h speed limit.

Truck is doing 95km/h. So we can estimate the sedan was traveling about 110km/h.

80km/h is 70 feet per second
110km/h is 100 feet per second.

30 feet per second of time. 

If the car had been doing the same speed as the truck and/or noticed the SUV start to merged into the left lane. Then the crash wouldn't had happened. 

Both drivers hold fault. With the video showing excess speed and time to have reacted; the insurance companies will battle on this. Without the video then we would just blame the SUV driver. Evidence of video brings a new spin.

Locally we had a state cop speeding on a empty road. Some drunk underage teens turned left in front of him. He was fired and is facing a speeding charge and reckless driving. They turned in front of him. But the evidence showed he was speeding prior to the crash and at the time of impact he was just 6mph over the limit.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Tdi13golf said:


> It was clear and would had remained clear if the sedan had been at or closer to the 80km/h speed limit.
> 
> Truck is doing 95km/h. So we can estimate the sedan was traveling about 110km/h.
> 
> ...


No, the SUV is 100% at fault.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

PlatinumGLS said:


> No, the SUV is 100% at fault.


This. The driver made a very deliberate swerve into the path of the car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Customer returning a service loaner


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@ 0:30


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

@McMike said:


> @ 0:30


ROZAP...scroll up some...:laugh:


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Tdi13golf said:


> It was clear and would had remained clear if the sedan had been at or closer to the 80km/h speed limit.
> 
> Truck is doing 95km/h. So we can estimate the sedan was traveling about 110km/h.
> 
> ...


Dude's making a u-turn from the *right* friggin lane on a high speed roadway and you only want to give him 60% of fault? Fwhat? Sorry, but if you want to make a batsh!t stupid move like that, you are responsible for all potential consequences.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

davewg said:


> ROZAP...scroll up some...:laugh:


Not all posts are visible to me. My apologies.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> Dude's making a u-turn from the *right* friggin lane on a high speed roadway and you only want to give him 60% of fault? Fwhat? Sorry, but if you want to make a batsh!t stupid move like that, you are responsible for all potential consequences.


Yeah, dude's on funny pills or something. It doesn't matter if the car was speeding. The SUV had every opportunity in the world to not do something as blatantly stupid as trying to pull that u-turn.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://youtu.be/D3ALo_jF0_M?t=30s


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> https://youtu.be/D3ALo_jF0_M?t=30s


Oh Canada! Please keep your crazies up there.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> https://youtu.be/D3ALo_jF0_M?t=30s


She must be broken.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

That's some of the most gawd-awfullest camera work I've ever seen.^^^


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'll just use my lighter to see if my gas tank is full yet.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CodeMan said:


> That's some of the most gawd-awfullest camera work I've ever seen.^^^


It's so bad, I'm wondering if she even knew she was filming it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not trail rated


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> That's some of the most gawd-awfullest camera work I've ever seen.^^^


Seriously. Just retitle it "Camera slips down icy hill barely missing everything"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ship knocks over crane on Russian dock - filmed by drunk Russian dock worker


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

No accident, just a wacky close call or 3.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ there's so much going on in that 10 seconds, it's fantastic, like a scene from a circus


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Good lord, it's like the car was aiming for him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Good lord, it's like the car was aiming for him.


or texting and not paying attention


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

not wacky and not accident, but i leave this here


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

TaaT said:


> not wacky and not accident, but i leave this here


Looking for the mothership.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> not wacky and not accident, but i leave this here
> Hitchhiking_Raccoon.jpg


Source



> This raccoon is having a rough morning-just wanted some trash & ended up in Rosslyn! >And yes I alerted the driver


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Source


Some funny comments there:

when u find out half way into the ride that the "Trump Train" is really just a garbage truck

I'm so sick of raccoons taking American jobs!

Another desperate option to get across town while the Blue Line is down for a month.

"hang in there kitty"

On 'the Uber' nobody knows you're a racoon . .


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

No pic, but it's Wacky and sad for sure 

Father and Son Killed In Head-On Collision With One Another

https://www.yahoo.com/news/father-son-killed-head-collision-183700005.html



> An Alabama father and son were killed in a head-on collision with each other on Saturday morning, police said.
> 
> Police said that alcohol was a factor in the crash that killed Jeffrey Morris Brasher, 50, and his son, Austin Blaine Brasher, 22, but they are continuing to investigate.
> 
> ...


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Good lord, it's like the car was aiming for him.





spockcat said:


> or texting and not paying attention


looks like he was passing the truck and cut it way close. they turned in way harder than they should have while lifting causing lift off oversteer straight into oncoming traffic


----------



## Kandiru1 (Nov 27, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Customer returning a service loaner...


Someone is going to the nursing home.


----------



## Kandiru1 (Nov 27, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Why did you turn!?!?!?


It is a tail-wagger and torque steered on the wet ramp before the differential kicked in.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Some funny comments there:
> 
> when u find out half way into the ride that the "Trump Train" is really just a garbage truck
> 
> ...


:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Look everybody, something recent.

http://www.wthr.com/article/cadillac-escalade-falls-through-lake-michigan-ice


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> http://www.wthr.com/article/cadillac-escalade-falls-through-lake-michigan-ice


Doesn't that happen every year? Perhaps not always with an escalade though. L


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> No pic, but it's Wacky and sad for sure
> 
> Father and Son Killed In Head-On Collision With One Another
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/father-son-killed-head-collision-183700005.html


One was drinking and both didn't have seatbelts:facepalm:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

VWVan said:


> One was drinking and both didn't have seatbelts:facepalm:


but but but but the family still has faith in "Him."

I guess "He" subscribes to Darwinism.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

VWVan said:


> One was drinking and both didn't have seatbelts:facepalm:


Too bad neither of them drove a Dodge.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

AutoBear said:


>



What is the Malay translation for "repost"?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> What is the Malay translation for "repost"?


They have no word for it. Because in Malaysia if you repost, you are put to death. Or maybe that is drug smuggling in Singapore. I might be mixing it up.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


this made me gasp lol


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I love this thread! :laugh:

this one reminds me of *The Empire Strikes Back!* 



spockcat said:


> Ship knocks over crane on Russian dock - filmed by drunk Russian dock worker



these are just :laugh::laugh::laugh:



CodeMan said:


> No accident, just a wacky close call or 3.





AutoBear said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

*SUV enters Toronto streetcar tunnel causing service delays*






















[video]http://globalnews.ca/video/embed/2661554/#autoplay[/video]




> A vehicle took a wrong turn and managed to enter a Toronto streetcar tunnel causing service delays Thursday morning.
> 
> The discovery was made just before the morning rush hour when a SUV was found stuck on a streetcar track in the Queens Quay tunnel at Union Station.
> 
> ...


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Payback to Audi for it being able to drive through floodwaters when the BMWs couldn't?



spockcat said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bosley said:


> *SUV enters Toronto streetcar tunnel causing service delays*


Must be drunk. Why else would you risk leaving the scene of an accident and abandon your car?

Both times (the story links to another one from last year) it has happened in the middle of the night, and the drivers fled the scene. 

I say put straps on both wheels and just drag the ***ker out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

******* exist even in Italy


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

didnt even ask someone to hold his beer. impressive.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Almost!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

davewg said:


> Payback to Audi for it being able to drive through floodwaters when the BMWs couldn't?



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

I just spit out my drink, thanks.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


and this is why you have nets in the windows...he is lucky to have that arm.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What accident do you speak of?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Green Bay is a skating rink. 









































































The AWD CR-V almost took me out, and the A4 Quattro had a kachink with a side of major caster problems. It didn't rub if he went straight..


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Green Bay is a skating rink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imgur thumbnail option is your friend....just sayin'

My take away from your story....you gat balls or...somthing....
Describing the scene as a skating rink....You meander out into the skid marks to ic: a wasted stop sign. :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Triple hit achievement


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


So was Lexus included in that circa-2010 Toyota accelerator recall then? :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Triple hit achievement


This sh*t happens a lot.
Somebody ELSE runs a redlight, and a car swerves to miss the redlight runner and slams into somebody else (actually sitting at redlight like they are supposed to).
Actually had a few friends get hurt that way.
This is why intentional redlight runners (in traffic) need to die.

On topic...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jaweber said:


> So was Lexus included in that circa-2010 Toyota accelerator recall then? :laugh:


Sadly.. I think many of these type crashes are due to peripheral neuropathy (numb feet).
They really need to crack down on licensed drivers that CAN'T FEEL THEIR EFFIN FEET.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

S1ack said:


> imgur thumbnail option is your friend....just sayin'
> 
> My take away from your story....you gat balls or...somthing....
> Describing the scene as a skating rink....You meander out into the skid marks to ic: a wasted stop sign. :screwy:


Why would I need imgur? Tapatalk hosts images so I can post them in forums like this. 

My story/ your take..... cool story bro. I was out for a bike ride on a red trail along the river, but the roads were a mess.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


I think the truck that got airborne got the least damage lol


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

P Q said:


> I think the truck that got airborne got the least damage lol


Until it collided with the other batch of cars :laugh:

Edit: trucks


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

S1ack said:


> imgur thumbnail option is your friend....just sayin'


says the guy who proceeded to quote all the pictures..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Buddy switches friend's sled into reverse


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Buddy switches friend's sled into reverse


bahahaha


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Shift is over.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I think the wreck came in first.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I can fly!!!!






Longer video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF5QQvBFsrI


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

This is a pretty good still.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Flaggers? Who needs flaggers?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> This is a pretty good still.


Confederate flag on the roof? Yeeeehaaaawww:laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

looks like a walmart parking lot by the end


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Autopilot fail


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

more details about that here:

https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/5welnn/my_car_hit_a_barrier_while_i_was_on_autopilot/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lucian1988 said:


> more details about that here:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/5welnn/my_car_hit_a_barrier_while_i_was_on_autopilot/


People there blaming the construction crew for leaving the old lane markings up. Yet the driver drives into a construction zone with beta autopilot software and doesn't bother to be ready to take control in time to prevent the accident. A hundred thousand other drivers made it through there fine during night and day. :facepalm:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Tesla driver has led one pampered a$$ life if they're gonna see this as anything other than their own fault.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

He even used his turn signal. Yet turned right in front of the car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just a typical Jeep rollover accident


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/car-parks-atop-another-florida-192507265.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The gifs are totally freezing this page, my phone can't keep up lol


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

patrikman said:


> The gifs are totally freezing this page, my phone can't keep up lol


Does it help if the file is a gifv rather than a gif such as this:

http://i.imgur.com/YFVCM0c.gifv


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Second one:

http://i.imgur.com/xG762OJ.gifv


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


> The gifs are totally freezing this page, my phone can't keep up lol


I wish there was another way to share moving images.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Does it help if the file is a gifv rather than a gif such as this:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YFVCM0c.gifv


I wasn't complaining so much as speaking out loud. I rarely use anything other than my phone for browsing anymore. Disregard, I'll keep my comments to myself because I don't want to derail the thread. Sorry



@McMike said:


> I wish there was another way to share moving images.


I'm not sure if you are teasing me or not, I'm not really very savvy when it comes to tech stuff like this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I wish there was another way to share moving images.


If a long gif is part of a short video that I can find, I would prefer to post the video. If the gif is short, then it shouldn't be an issue. And if I can't find the video of a gifv, I could just post the link and let users decide to click or not themselves.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't think this is supposed to be that way.



















Here is how it happened:


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


> If a long gif is part of a short video that I can find, I would prefer to post the video. If the gif is short, then it shouldn't be an issue. And if I can't find the video of a gifv, I could just post the link and let users decide to click or not themselves.


Just post the gifs, as I assume most people reading are doing so on an actual computer at work and not couch surfing on medical leave like me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Needs a good title


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Needs a good title


J-Turn, Inc. phone support is available ready to assist you. Note we also offer bootleg turn services.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

This must have been some wild azz ride right up to the very end.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The Earth is made up of 139.7 million square miles of ocean. Yet these two guy try to occupy the same few square feet at the same time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

back to automotive action:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

spockcat said:


> The Earth is made up of 139.7 million square miles of ocean. Yet these two guy try to occupy the same few square feet at the same time


Rubbings racing.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


> The Earth is made up of 139.7 million square miles of ocean. Yet these two guy try to occupy the same few square feet at the same time.


The captain called for ramming speed by mistake.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder what those flashing yellow things on the side of the bus mean?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Rory Calhoun said:


> This must have been some wild azz ride right up to the very end.


http://gorgenewscenter.com/wind-gust-blows-over-semi-on-sr-14/



> A gust of wind estimated at 60 to 70 miles per hour by the Washington State Patrol toppled a semi this morning about 11 a.m. at tunnel 2 on SR 14 about six miles west of White Salmon. According to a release from the WSP the truck was westbound and about to enter the tunnel when the wind blew it over onto the passenger side. It hit the guardrail and slid to rest inside the east portal of the tunnel. The driver, 29-year-old Thandeeps Grewel, no address given, was not injured and the truck was towed with an estimated $10,000 damage.












That could have been a real hard stop.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

Rory Calhoun said:


> This must have been some wild azz ride right up to the very end.


Disk brakes in the trailer?


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

spockcat said:


> I wonder what those flashing yellow things on the side of the bus mean?


How does that guy pop right back up??

"tis only a flesh wound"??


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> The Earth is made up of 139.7 million square miles of ocean. Yet these two guy try to occupy the same few square feet at the same time.


Well at least they had two steering wheels.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

GroovOn-SLC said:


> How does that guy pop right back up??
> 
> "tis only a flesh wound"??


Was thinking that too. :screwy:
Looks like maybe running over the bike lifted the bus some so it didn't squoosh him?


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

saron81 said:


> Was thinking that too. :screwy:
> Looks like maybe running over the bike lifted the bus some so it didn't squoosh him?


exactly that. so lucky that it hit the bike at the exact moment it rolled over him. that video was milliseconds from being NSFW


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Süsser Tod said:


> Disk brakes in the trailer?


could be I know it has been said trucks where going over to an air type caliper and rotor set up


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Süsser Tod said:


> Disk brakes in the trailer?


Horizontal spring chambers are a dead giveaway


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

buses and scooters can't seem to get along


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Minor injuries... Washington State. Snoqualmie Pass yesterday


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


> buses and scooters can't seem to get along


Dude is going to be hearing "I can't believe you abandoned me." for a long time....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Motorized but not traffic. But wacky none the less.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Motorized but not traffic. But wacky none the less.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Almost!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


I was wondering what that stuff in the back was. Shot in Australia and they reversed the image










At any rate, wow.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> I was wondering what that stuff in the back was. Shot in Australia and they reversed the image
> 
> 
> At any rate, wow.


So in Australia they change the Holden badge to a Chevy badge as a mod? And in America we used to change the Pontiac badge back to a Holden badge as a mod?


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> So in Australia they change the Holden badge to a Chevy badge as a mod? And in America we used to change the Pontiac badge back to a Holden badge as a mod?


The grass is always greener. USDM, yo!
Also... they make crew cab utes?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

saron81 said:


> Also... they make crew cab utes?



Yep. Holden Crewman


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

In Australia, even the building supplies want to kill you.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

23 years old + drunk + MP4-12C =


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Motorized but not traffic. But wacky none the less.


Wow! I bet someone lost their job over that!


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Meanwhile, here in Phoenix where people commonly text in rush hour on the freeway:












Arizona DPS said:


> Amazingly, the driver was left with serious, but non-life-threatening head injuries. A dog in the vehicle at the time was uninjured.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AZGolf said:


> Meanwhile, here in Phoenix where people commonly text in rush hour on the freeway:


if that dog had died i would have found that person and killed them


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

AZGolf said:


> Meanwhile, here in Phoenix where people commonly text in rush hour on the freeway:


I saw that on the local news this AM here in Boston. The reporter said something "police are still investigating how the load fell off the truck" :facepalm:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

robr2 said:


> The reporter said something "police are still investigating how the load fell off the truck" :facepalm:


It'd be interesting to see if the load shifted when the truck got hit.
If the load was hanging off the back of the truck as far as in the photo, and was not flagged, I predict a swarm of lawyers.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

robr2 said:


> I saw that on the local news this AM here in Boston. The reporter said something "police are still investigating how the load fell off the truck" :facepalm:


our local news said " investigators are still working to determine the cause of the accident" ... REALLY???? ...ill give you a couple of guesses...and the first one doesn't count... i just laughed


... from the footage they showed the load was snug against the cab... maybe it wasn't flagged properly... who knows :laugh:


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

Isn't that the bright yellow flag draped over the seat? Doesn't look like a person looks like the standard dangling safety yellow/orange that is on the back of long loads. Looks like it is in the middle of the load even where it should be. And looks plenty long enough. Looks to me like the driver just wasn't paying attention and ran into a bright colored flag with polls attached.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Woman has diabetic episode while driving (video title is incorrect)


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Surf Green said:


> If the load was hanging off the back of the truck as far as in the photo, and was not flagged, I predict a swarm of lawyers.


Well now I wish I'd linked the story, but in short:

1) The load was secured and did not move, even after being struck.
2) The load was flagged.
3) It was flagged the wrong color (green instead of red) according to DPS.

Still, DPS said it's ultimately the responsibility of people not to run into vehicles in front of them regardless. No word on if they will cite the truck driver for his flag being the wrong color. Their insurance companies will likely battle but I guarantee you that if police confiscated the SUV driver's phone and they can prove the phone was in use at the time of the wreck, that SUV driver is going to be found at least 90% at fault.

http://www.12news.com/news/local/valley/metal-impales-suvs-windshield-driver-survives/421079075


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> caronroofgif[IIMG]


3/5 for dismount, 5 for the landing.

Sent w/ moderate coherence f/ my wireless.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Guy that ended up on the roof made the classic footwelll mix-up, and hit the wrong pedal.


----------



## domdil (May 19, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> Tesla driver has led one pampered a$$ life if they're gonna see this as anything other than their own fault.


I hate Tesla and people always are in shock and ask me why I could hate that company. Its because of the types of people who buys those cars. Who the F*ck is so god damn lazy and entitled that they cant even drive their own car? Then when it fails and crashes they bitch and complain. As far as I'm concerned that guy deserved what he got. Entering a construction zone and he just decides..nahhh I let me car make the necessary adjustments.. idiot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


This deserves to be quoted for no reason


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

> When the repo men come after you’ve missed some payments, it’s already way too late. This construction worker must have thought there was some way he could keep his little hatchback without paying for it. Boy was he ever wrong. Two guys drive up as one gets in the car and takes off, the other is about to leave in the car they arrived in when the worker flips out and takes to his bulldozer to flip the very car they came in.


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

AZGolf said:


> Well now I wish I'd linked the story, but in short:
> 
> 1) The load was secured and did not move, even after being struck.
> 2) The load was flagged.
> ...


A lot of people would scream "police state" if officers started to properly investigate crashes by reviewing phone activity.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


>





wasim12 said:


> This deserves to be quoted for no reason


When he shows the video to his insurance company they will give him a safe driving award.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just typical Russian infrastructure


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

> Under the command of Huntington Manor Fire Chief Gary Hatton, about *45 firefighters *and EMS personnel were on the scene with two heavy rescue trucks, three engines, three ambulances and a first responder.





> Firefighters arrived to find an injured man lying on the ground next to the wreckage, and hooked up a cable from the rescue truck to the SUV to stabilize and prevent it from falling on to the patient until he was removed by rescuers.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I hope that's not sewage?





spockcat said:


> Just typical Russian infrastructure


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

CoreyB said:


>


you cant post videos like this man, it ruins the "only mustang drivers are this bad" rhetoric of the TCL


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

That guy almost smacked up his S4...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah he did lol


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

S1ack said:


> I hope that's not sewage?


I do.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

d.tek said:


> That guy almost smacked up his S4...


Took me second to realize why it ended up on the wrong side of the road. I didn't hear the tires squealing until the second time I watched it.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Even with NoTorque, cold pavement is a killer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

i love how the drivers says something to the effect of " yo, what should i do with my car? should i move my car?" 

and the guy directing traffic responds without hesitation.... " you have a RWD car, and you're missing one wheel..." :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Professional driver


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Can't stop watching it. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

absolutely no idea what happened here.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> absolutely no idea what happened here.


This is what happens when autonomous cars drink and drive. Passed out....damn frat cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> absolutely no idea what happened here.


Seems odd that no license plates are visible nor are they blacked out. I believe this is a training course for firefighters in Milwaukee per the comments here: http://imgur.com/gallery/LbJfX 3 years ago too.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Seems odd that no license plates are visible nor are they blacked out. I believe this is a training course for firefighters in Milwaukee per the comments here: http://imgur.com/gallery/LbJfX 3 years ago too.


would explain why the cars look super old too


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Seattle... Monday night










video link: 

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/national/article138398968.html











http://komonews.com/news/local/suv-hits-gas-pump-and-catches-fire-after-crash-along-holman-road-in-seattle



> Witnesses on a bus headed east on Holman said they saw a 2007 Nissan X-Terra speed past them, then clip the side of a Honda Accord, which pushed the car off the road.
> 
> 
> The car ended up hitting a tree and somehow split in half.
> ...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> would explain why the cars look super old too


Super old?
How young are you?
:laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

oh, dang
(seattle up above post)


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Super old?
> How young are you?
> :laugh:


36, you don't see many 80s/90s cars on the road in Ottawa


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

barrier test


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

It happened yesterday!

[fbv]10155078802008328[/fbv]

https://www.facebook.com/kevin.desjardinsjean/videos/vb.572248327/10155078802008328/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AutoBear said:


> It happened yesterday!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kevin.desjardinsjean/videos/vb.572248327/10155078802008328/


Years ago people used to carry flares in their cars to use in situations like this. A couple of well placed flares early on would have prevented much of this.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Years ago people used to carry flares in their cars to use in situations like this. A couple of well placed flares early on would have prevented much of this.


I would have been tempted to run back at least 100 yards and start waving the **** out of a few flares to slow those dummies down, but I would be too afraid of getting hit.

Sorry, but I would be on the hill with all those other cowards shouting to all the others to join us.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Years ago people used to carry flares in their cars to use in situations like this. A couple of well placed flares early on would have prevented much of this.


I carry flares for exactly these types of situations. And most roadside safety kits come with flares.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


>


Uber driver in a hurry?


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Years ago people used to carry flares in their cars to use in situations like this. A couple of well placed flares early on would have prevented much of this.


A couple of drivers at a proper speed and distance would had prevented much of it.

People are ignoring the weather, speed, distance. They ignored the radio and news stations telling them to drive safe. They would had ignored a flair.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

GoHomePossum said:


> I carry flares for exactly these types of situations. And most roadside safety kits come with flares.


ditto


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Years ago people used to carry flares in their cars to use in situations like this. A couple of well placed flares early on would have prevented much of this.


Doubt it. They would not change a thing. Even if some people noticed and slowed down they would have been plowed into from behind by the others who are not paying attention.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Ahh, the impeccably maintained highways of California.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> oh, dang
> (seattle up above post)


I just loves action video


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

GTIanz said:


> Ahh, the impeccably maintained highways of California.


Check the plates, that's far from being in California.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

GoHomePossum said:


> I carry flares for exactly these types of situations. And most roadside safety kits come with flares.


So between 2 and 6 cars see your flares and manage to stop in time. Then somebody torpedoes into the back of the car that safety stopped and your chain reaction crash begins regardless.

These huge chain reactions all happen when there's some crazy unexpected change in conditions. While people can be stupid in poor conditions, 99.9% of the time a crash will only involve 1-4 vehicles because the majority are in fact driving safely.


----------



## nmcrar (Jul 2, 2008)

*Mitsubishi...*

That Outlander Sport appears to have the same issue that plagues the rest of their lineup. Their suspension is very poorly tuned. Ask me how I know... :banghead:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Hand Cannon said:


> Seattle... Monday night


Person he hit prior to plowing into the gas station, has died 

http://komonews.com/news/local/man-hit-before-gas-station-inferno-crash-has-died


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stump removal 101 - how not to do it


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

spockcat said:


>


Sticks the landing.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

atoson said:


> Check the plates, that's far from being in California.


It was a sarcasm bud


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

nmcrar said:


> That Outlander Sport appears to have the same issue that plagues the rest of their lineup. Their suspension is very poorly tuned. Ask me how I know... :banghead:


Mrs. Mustard was going to say the exact opposite... look how well it does to stay upright the whole time, even while plowing down the embankment and over some brushes :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> barrier test


Another angle to show how much devastation there is to the truck


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Focus on the wall










at 120 mph


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry about the Facebook videos.

https://www.facebook.com/everythingmtl/videos/1479726102046492/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

man saved from burning car


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

spockcat said:


> man saved from burning car


Good on him! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

its such a rarity to see someone merge over to the shoulder so cleaner when having car troubles. good on him. :thumbup:


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

jreed1337 said:


> its such a rarity to see someone merge over to the shoulder so cleaner when having car troubles. good on him. :thumbup:


Meh. He used the wrong blinker.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

im no hero x said:


> Meh. He used the wrong blinker.


haha. technically it was the correct blinker.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

A beautifully executed maneuver.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

AutoBear said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Boop!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

There is always that one guy on the highway that won't let you pass


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


"Daddy, I need to change my shorts!"
"Me too buddy, me too!"


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ha


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Boop!


Late reaction from the Bimmer


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

^ at least it was a soft landing...


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

andlf said:


> "Daddy, I need to change my shorts!"
> "Me too buddy, me too!"


Impressed the kid had better awareness and reaction than the dad.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Woman has diabetic episode while driving (video title is incorrect)


I was waiting for the tires to blow GTAV style.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bubuski said:


> Late reaction from the Bimmer


His RT was horrible. Took him almost two full seconds to go WOT


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

so close


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder why they would paint such a sign on the road?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I wonder why they would paint such a sign on the road?


Because there are no speed limits where that video was shot.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> Because there are no speed limits where that video was shot.


I'm going to go ahead and guess OP was sarcasm here...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Remember that Volvo truck with the really good brakes?










This isn't it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Said to be a lightning strike but I'm not seeing it. Maybe a low hanging wire?

EDIT: Lightning shows up on video source here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

> At least two lanes of the northbound Kennedy Expressway were closed much of Sunday morning after a tractor-trailer crashed near Kimball Avenue, leaving the driver seriously injured, according to Illinois State Police.
> 
> Police received a call of a single-vehicle crash just before 8:10 a.m. The cab separated from the trailer, went over the barrier and landed on Kimball Avenue, according to a source. The trailer remained on the expressway, causing traffic delays for about two hours.
> 
> ...


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/breaking/ct-crash-on-outbound-kennedy-at-kimball-sends-truck-driver-to-hospital-in-critical-condition-20170326-story.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I feel like I've seen this before but it was just uploaded today.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

red car backs up with construction worker on the hood. Truck follows facing the front of red car. Return visit shows guy still on hood, red car still facing same way and truck.... truck is behind?? Ensuing catastrophic crash hurtles construction worker into the next county with him still holding onto windshield wiper (now detached)... what the heck?


----------



## Dubveiser (Aug 4, 2005)

core5 said:


>


When your balls are bigger than your brain.:screwy:


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


> red car backs up with construction worker on the hood. Truck follows facing the front of red car. Return visit shows guy still on hood, red car still facing same way and truck.... truck is behind?? Ensuing catastrophic crash hurtles construction worker into the next county with him still holding onto windshield wiper (now detached)... what the heck?





Dubveiser said:


> When your balls are bigger than your brain.:screwy:


Somehow, though....



> Investigators said the man on the hood is okay and that no one was hurt in the chase.


Sauce: http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2017/03/25/...-looking-for-thief-seen-in-viral-chase-video/


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

This sort of maneuver never seems like a good idea. Especially since you aren't wearing a helmet, full padding and could easily get run over.


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I feel like I've seen this before but it was just uploaded today.


Someone just reuploaded it. The driver of the dodge was charged and the kids were uninjured but scared. The entire news article was posted here before.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

jaweber said:


> I'm going to go ahead and guess OP was sarcasm here...


I'm going to go ahead and guess that your sarcasm meter is broken as well.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NOT Florida! Good to see so many people rushing in to help since the driver could have been knocked out and the car was now filled with water.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So close


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

^ Wow.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> So close


I'm going to assume the drivers in both the truck and the car pulled over shortly after to change their underwear.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm going to assume the drivers in both the truck and the car pulled over shortly after to change their underwear.


The lesson here is always check your mirror before deciding to stop short for that yellow light. I bet the truck assumed the car was going to go....and thought he'd make it through too.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

davewg said:


> The lesson here is always check your mirror before deciding to stop short for that yellow light. I bet the truck assumed the car was going to go....and thought he'd make it through too.


I had a friend that liked to pass large vehicles only to cut right back in front of them, slam on the brakes, and take a right.

He's still alive, not sure how.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Yeah- nothing says "Wacky" like watching a dude get maimed and possibly killed.
Seriously.. 
If I wanted to see deadly videos, I know how to google.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

That driver really didn't want to be the victim of a scam....


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Yeah- nothing says "Wacky" like watching a dude get maimed and possibly killed.
> Seriously..
> If I wanted to see deadly videos, I know how to google.


I sorta agree with you, but it's also cool to see a scammer get punished too.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

NotFast said:


> but it's also cool to see a scammer get punished too.


I'm not mad, and it's definitely wacky


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

davewg said:


> The lesson here is always check your mirror before deciding to stop short for that yellow light. I bet the truck assumed the car was going to go....and thought he'd make it through too.


Driver stopped right as it turned red, as required. Big truck was going to fast for the city street and didn't pay attention to the yellow light.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> scammersquash.gif


That guy looked like he could have just been a drunk making a bad decision, though. Regardless, I don't feel bad for him.

But like seriously, what is the deal with shoes flying off when pedestrians and cars try to occupy the same space?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

heavy smog in China (looks like a combination of smog and fog)


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> heavy smog in China (looks like a combination of smog and fog)


what an idiot


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Why would you continue at that speed right into 0 visiblity? At the very least slow down a bit :banghead:

That scammer got what is coming to him, no charges but I would like to send the driver a trophy.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

CodeMan said:


>


and that's why you always slow down when the next lane has stopped traffic, some tool always pulls out without looking


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

CodeMan said:


>





Dravenport said:


> and that's why you always slow down when the next lane has stopped traffic, some tool always pulls out without looking


I recall being bashed on here in another post with a similar incident because "why slow down, my lane is not blocked." Well this is why. I always slow down in these situations because of people like that jackwad.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

clutchrider said:


> I recall being bashed on here in another post with a similar incident because "why slow down, my lane is not blocked." Well this is why. I always slow down in these situations because of people like that jackwad.


it depends how much you slow down, some people basically stop which causes two blocked lanes, but I'll usually slow down a bit and keep my head on a swivel


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

This type crash is a near daily event in the HOV lane of Atlanta. A car in lane 2 that's moving slowly or is braking to escape, jumps into the HOV lane. Without a dashcam it's a he said she said of why you hit the car.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> it depends how much you slow down, some people basically stop which causes two blocked lanes, but I'll usually slow down a bit and *keep my head on a swivel*


Yeah, which the guy in the left lane obviously wasn't doing. 

He didn't hit the brakes when he saw the turn signals.
He didn't hit the brakes when the guy started pulling out. 
He didn't hit the brakes until a split second before impact.

You can be in the right, and still be a complete idiot.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> Yeah, which the guy in the left lane obviously wasn't doing.
> 
> He didn't hit the brakes when he saw the turn signals.
> He didn't hit the brakes when the guy started pulling out.
> ...


Definitely

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> Yeah, which the guy in the left lane obviously wasn't doing.
> 
> He didn't hit the brakes when he saw the turn signals.
> He didn't hit the brakes when the guy started pulling out.
> ...


Classic TCL. Must find a reason why the person not at fault is actually at fault. 

From the moment where the car on the right starts moving right to impact is less than 2 seconds. Typically traffic engineers design for a perception-reaction time of 2.5 seconds. That crash was not avoidable for the white car.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

spockcat said:


> heavy smog in China (looks like a combination of smog and fog)


phmog


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Chmeeee said:


> Classic TCL. Must find a reason why the person not at fault is actually at fault.


Show me where I said that.
No, seriously, nocockerpunk, show me where I said he was at fault.

I know what the accepted reaction time is, except that incident was playing out a lot longer than the limited perspective of that camera shows.
Those incidents happen every single day, and somehow, most of us manage to avoid them.
It's not about who is at fault. There's no question about that. It's about recognizing that one can choose to be more cautious when barreling towards a dangerous situation.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> Show me where I said that.
> No, seriously, nocockerpunk, show me where I said he was at fault.
> 
> I know what the accepted reaction time is, except that incident was playing out a lot longer than the limited perspective of that camera shows.
> ...


You also don't know what the driver of the white car was doing. He may well have been slowing down sans breaks (in a scenario where I want to cut speed but don't need to stop anytime soon, I'll downshift and coast). The driver that changed lanes not only did so at the worst possible time, (s)he also didn't accelerate AT ALL. This is 100.0% that driver's fault.

Also, of course it is wise to reduce speed when you approach a situation like that.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Chmeeee said:


> You also don't know what the driver of the white car was doing. He may well have been slowing down sans breaks (in a scenario where I want to cut speed but don't need to stop anytime soon, I'll downshift and coast).


In which case the 2.5 second reaction time doesn't apply, because the driver is already reacting. :beer:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

Surf Green said:


> Yeah, which the guy in the left lane obviously wasn't doing.
> 
> He didn't hit the brakes when he saw the turn signals.
> He didn't hit the brakes when the guy started pulling out.
> ...


Have you watched the movie Sully about the plane crash into the Hudson River. It's easy to judge a video. In real life the average reaction time is 1-2 seconds for the eyes to notice the danger, brain to make a decision, and then begin to apply the choices.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Tdi13golf said:


> Have you watched the movie Sully about the plane crash into the Hudson River. It's easy to judge a video. In real life the average reaction time is 1-2 seconds for the eyes to notice the danger, brain to make a decision, and then begin to apply the choices.


Says the people judging the video.

Guy behind him was was aware, braking, and had worse sightlines. Howboudat?
I'll maintain that fault is clear, but that doesn't change that the accident was probably 75% avoidable.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

I really want to see what's happening in that motorcycle/police officer GIF... but it keeps freezing every time the guy goes for the starter button. :banghead:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

saron81 said:


> I really want to see what's happening in that motorcycle/police officer GIF... but it keeps freezing every time the guy goes for the starter button. :banghead:


gets to base of wrecker bed... slowly falls over... like a tiny Shaquille O'Neil.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

saron81 said:


> I really want to see what's happening in that motorcycle/police officer GIF... but it keeps freezing every time the guy goes for the starter button. :banghead:


she starts off pretty good, goes to take the bike up a flatbed and stalls it. Shes too short to catch it with her feet so she just falls over. 

or she just guns it and jumps the flatbed dukes of hazard style. your pick


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

saron81 said:


> I really want to see what's happening in that motorcycle/police officer GIF... but it keeps freezing every time the guy goes for the starter button. :banghead:


Are you on Tapatalk? Because Tapatalk shortens or cuts off gifs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

On his way to Office Depot to buy a loose leaf binder when this happened


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

Surf Green said:


> Says the people judging the video.
> 
> Guy behind him was was aware, braking, and had worse sightlines. Howboudat?
> I'll maintain that fault is clear, but that doesn't change that the accident was probably 75% avoidable.


Every crash could be avoided if we had video of the future. Then we would know excatly when and what todo.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Tdi13golf said:


> Every crash could be avoided if we had video of the future. Then we would know excatly when and what todo.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Drunk has accident while cop is following him. How convenient.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Drunk driver rams stopped police car. Crash at 2:50. Lots of time to watch his impaired driving prior.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


I have a few crazy "highway intersection 1/2 mile from huge highway split" on my commute.
I want to spay or neuter every absolute idiot that put everybody else in danger because they are too dumb to just GO TO THE NEXT EXIT AND TURN AROUND when they miss their exit because several lanes over too late, but instead they almost STOP and try to push across fast moving traffic lanes.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


>





> Published on Mar 31, 2017
> Video courtesy of Houston Transtar and HCTRA. Happened last night (March 30, 2017) at the Central Toll Booth at W. Little York (right before 290). From ABC 13, "While the driver of the Buick was waiting to pay the toll, a white Dodge Durango slammed into the back of it killing the driver, and pushing the vehicle into the back of the pickup truck. The driver of the Durango was transported to the hospital with unknown injuries. Their condition is not known. The pickup truck driver was shaken, but not injured, according to deputy constables. The woman who was working in the toll booth when the accident happened was treated for a minor injury, investigators said.* The driver of the Durango did suffer a medical issue.*"


Wow- that car's "passenger head area" was pushed right through the trailer.
Sitting behind trailers in stopped highway traffic always makes me uneasy because of that exact situation.



> .* The driver of the Durango did suffer a medical issue.*"


As much as this type of thing happens, we really need to somehow tie a person's medical with their drivers license.
I seriously doubt many people with absolute no known health issues just have an episode like this.
More often than not- it's an older man who knows he has issues but refuses to give up driving or actually do what needs to be done to help his health.


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Senior Member said:


>


Time to implement EZ Pass and at speed tolling...


----------



## gas meet foot (Aug 26, 2002)

robr2 said:


> Time to implement EZ Pass and at speed tolling...


Houston has had EZ pass for 20 years. Not everyone carries one, though. The toll plazas in Austin are 100% electronic now: they just look up your plate and send you a bill. I suspect that newer toll plazas in Houston and Dallas do the same, as they all share a common tag database.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> As much as this type of thing happens, we really need to somehow tie a person's medical with their drivers license.
> I seriously doubt many people with absolute no known health issues just have an episode like this.
> More often than not- it's an older man who knows he has issues but refuses to give up driving or actually do what needs to be done to help his health.


For a medical issue to be noted on the drivers record that would mean the driver needs to have doctor visits regularly. The issue there is not everyone goes to the doctor. Also it is possible someone might have a "medical issue" with no history. I cant tell you how many times I hear of people saying "oh this guy I know just went to the doctor and they check out as healthy as a horse, two days later died of a heart attack" or had a stroke or what not. it is possible.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> I have a few crazy "highway intersection 1/2 mile from huge highway split" on my commute.
> I want to spay or neuter every absolute idiot that put everybody else in danger because they are too dumb to just GO TO THE NEXT EXIT AND TURN AROUND when they miss their exit because several lanes over too late, but instead they almost STOP and try to push across fast moving traffic lanes.


we used to have a problem with people from quebec stopping and reversing down highways to get to exits they missed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Source


----------



## Bartnik (Oct 26, 2000)

That was actually the best possible outcome


----------



## GrimJettaGLI (Aug 2, 2004)

I came upon this scene moments after it happened, people were still running towards the vehicles when I crested the hill.

Single driver accident, The Chevy was towing the other truck on his trailer. Not sure exactly what happened, but somehow the trailered vehicle broke loose and caused both to flip/roll.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

gas said:


> Houston has had EZ pass for 20 years. Not everyone carries one, though. The toll plazas in Austin are 100% electronic now: they just look up your plate and send you a bill. I suspect that newer toll plazas in Houston and Dallas do the same, as they all share a common tag database.


They've closed all the toll booths in DFW now. They're all electronic.

Every one of them has a sign that says, "Keep driving, we'll bill you."

I hate, hate, hate actual tool booths. They are dangerous, cause traffic, and are not great for emissions. I was very pleased when Dallas started making the switch -- I don't even have to have a transponder on my car anymore to associate it to my account, just have to make sure the license plate is associated to my toll account.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Bartnik said:


> That was actually the best possible outcome


you are correct! :thumbup:

that mattress must be filled with angel feathers!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Police showed up at this accident very quickly


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AutoBear said:


>


3/5 is the appropriate score. Self-inflicted damage (but none to other vehicles or pedestrians)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


... whats with dat fly ass hood ornament?


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

@McMike said:


> 3/5 is the appropriate score. Self-inflicted damage (but none to other vehicles or pedestrians)


C'mon, them burshes gotta count for somethin.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BongTechnician said:


> C'mon, them burshes gotta count for somethin.


http://oppositelock.kinja.com/mustang-cars-coffee-rating-system-1787371614


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

@McMike said:


> http://oppositelock.kinja.com/mustang-cars-coffee-rating-system-1787371614


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


I hope that guy gets a ticket


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> I hope that guy gets a ticket


I hope that guy gets perforated.


----------



## Tdi13golf (May 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


That's why I have a dashcam. Becuase after we stopped, there would be some
words exchanged! Hopefully the officer charged the asshat with reckless driving.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

AutoBear said:


>


That's nothing, this VW ended up on a Gorilla.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

@McMike's Avatar!!!! LOL said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andlf said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Not being a Danzig/Misfits fan at all, I had to look that up yesterday.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Not being a Danzig/Misfits fan at all, I had to look that up yesterday.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Not being a Danzig/Misfits fan at all, I had to look that up yesterday.


Don't forget Samhain!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I think this is what you call a "two-fer"


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

The bike even tried to warn him...

"LOOK! LOOK!"


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

CodeMan said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Looks like the car decided that it was needed elsewhere.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Police showed up at this accident very quickly


The officer could have totally avoided this if he had just checked his blind spot.

/tcl


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Robstr said:


> The officer could have totally avoided this if he had just checked his blind spot.
> 
> /tcl


Passing guy shoulda just honked, and he would have been in the right. opcorn:

http://legislature.maine.gov/statutes/29-A/title29-Asec2070.html

I've seen this same verbage in several other states, saying that the driver being passed must give way. Presumably to guard against blocking.
Not sure how it's described in whatever country this happened in.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> Passing guy shoulda just honked, and he would have been in the right. opcorn:
> 
> http://legislature.maine.gov/statutes/29-A/title29-Asec2070.html
> 
> ...


happened in Poland, and the driver is at fault. You can't pass more than one car at once.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Lucian1988 said:


> happened in Poland, and the driver is at fault. You can't pass more than one car at once.


Is that a Poland specific law? I haven't found any actual statue saying that you can only pass one car at a time.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> Is that a Poland specific law? I haven't found any actual statue saying that you can only pass one car at a time.


so im going based on my driving in eastern europe, where I was always told you are allowed to pass only one car at a time. I've never seen it in writing though


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> Is that a Poland specific law? I haven't found any actual *statue* saying that you can only pass one car at a time.


statute


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> Passing guy shoulda just honked, and he would have been in the right. opcorn:
> 
> http://legislature.maine.gov/statutes/29-A/title29-Asec2070.html
> 
> ...


Sure, except you're also not allowed to pass at an intersection:


> . Limitation. Except on a one-way road, an operator may not drive to the left side of the way under the following conditions:
> B. When approaching within 100 feet of or traversing an intersection or railroad grade crossing, except when turning to the left to enter an intersecting way; [2005, c. 141, §1 (AMD).


If you pulled this maneuver in the states nobody is going to be on your side.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Robstr said:


> Sure, except you're also not allowed to pass at an intersection:


If this was the case, then the passing zone wouldn't have been continuous as it passed by that dirt driveway. 



> If you pulled this maneuver in the states nobody is going to be on your side.


I don't care who's on whose side. There's just enough legal ambiguity for a good lawyer to get it thrown out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Surf Green said:


> If this was the case, then the passing zone wouldn't have been continuous as it passed by that dirt driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who's on whose side. There's just enough legal ambiguity for a good lawyer to get it thrown out.


I can verify this is 100% false. Was turning left in my sprayer off a paved road onto a gravel road. Dashed lines continued through "intersection". I was struck by a semi passing me at 60mph. Total bill just for equipment and EPA cleanup was north of $1.2 million. Trucking company was cited for passing in an intersection, not yielding to Hazzard lighys/Ag vehicle or something like that and paid the full amount.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


I'm going to put money on the white boat sinking after that strike.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

AutoBear said:


>


Life imitates art!


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

> Trucks no right turn.jpg


Yeah but, he made a left.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kenny301 said:


> I'm going to put money on the white boat sinking after that strike.


There was a pretty big gash in the side of it. It was sinking, but they caught it before it submerged. 

Not sure what eventually happened to the boat, that was four years ago.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Re: Camry losing hood, I'm pretty sure once they realize it didn't directly hit anyone or damage/disable themselves, they gunned it! haha



Dravenport said:


> statute


Oh, I really think you're wrong!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq8gfaFqFpI


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

S1ack said:


> Yeah but, he made a left.



There is a warning in the other direction too. Even worse is that the two other directions the truck might have gone are both dead ends.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AutoBear said:


>


"eff the police"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Excitement starts at :30


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Looks like I880 in Oakland?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Idiots watching other idiots.

(sorry, can't embed)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BSsPebHDCOc/


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accident in the making


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


That was udderly ridiculous!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Too bad the speedometer was inoperable so we couldn't see how many miles there were on it.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

^^ Sad. I guess it was only a matter of time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Female drunk driver with 19 month old son in car. Both were apparently OK. Excitement starts at 1:10


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Excitement starts at :30


If he had a brake failure, then he made the right decision to hit the cones instead of the other cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AutoBear said:


> If he had a brake failure, then he made the right decision to hit the cones instead of the other cars.


Possible. Although the brake lights don't seem to be lit and usually the lights still work even if a brake line is split and there is a major brake failure since the brake light switch is typically at the brake pedal.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


i find it odd some dumbass decided to run across the road


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> If he had a brake failure, then he made the right decision to hit the cones instead of the other cars.


Reminds me of the time when some guy lost his **** at an autocross and started mowing down cones instead of dodging them!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Well, it is a "RAM" truck after all


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

I don't think that was their first rodeo...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

20thAna3282 said:


> I don't think that was their first rodeo...


....and, of course, they had to do a finale grandstand weenie roast of the truck. Kinda like fourth of july~!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cannot embed 

https://fat.gfycat.com/OddWeakAxolotl.webm


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Wow, it's like there was a bulls eye painted there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Another proof that ******* is a state of mind and not geography.   



spockcat said:


>


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Good! Wish it destroyed the pri!cks, who organised the event instead though. 



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> i find it odd some dumbass decided to run across the road


:laugh::laugh: 



J-Tim said:


> Good! Wish it destroyed the pri!cks, who organised the event instead though.


I agree!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fun starts at 1:45 and is over in about 6 seconds. :laugh:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Fun starts at 1:45 and is over in about 6 seconds. :laugh:


This one never gets old, I love the guy filming it saying "That was hilarious", "I love that" and more... :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

J-Tim said:


> Good! Wish it destroyed the pri!cks, who organised the event instead though.


U mad? Again?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

PlatinumGLS said:


> This one never gets old, I love the guy filming it saying "That was hilarious", "I love that" and more... :laugh:


Well, it's done its job right ? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

hooo boy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Who was the driver there? Short of a medical episode he should get a race ban - continuing blindly out of the fields at that speed knowing spectators could be there is crazy.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

One dude got hit by the pole


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Rory Calhoun said:


> hooo boy


I see some trucks carrying dangerous goods. In a tunnel. You can't do that here for that reason, fires!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


>


This is now my favorite gif.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Could have been worse... it could have been a Jeep 4.0


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> This is now my favorite gif.





>


Que the ****?


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Who was the driver there? Short of a medical episode he should get a race ban - continuing blindly out of the fields at that speed knowing spectators could be there is crazy.


Iirc, it qas a stuck throttle. Too lazy to go through my wrc files and confirm the driver though.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Que the ****?


Worst vineyard tour ever!

In the words of the driver:
They were pushing it too hard, slide a tiny bit on the corner and went into the vineyard. They tried to power their way out but with the vines hanging all over they could not see the road. They came a wee bit too far across the road and hit the telegraph wire. So their rally is over for today.

And no spectators were injured.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


>



He took the pole position!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> And no spectators were injured.


Ride along video too:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the video, I stand corrected on the details. Petta Solberg Ford 2012 France. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Wait for it.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> U mad? Again?


Again what ? I am sorry but since you haven't noticed, there are a lot of people who aren't fans of animal torture.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SMASHING!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

@McMike said:


> SMASHING!


This is the equivalent of Mustangs leaving a car show?

Pretty cool that the Morgan just acted like a turtle that got run over by a dog. Didn't faze it one bit.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Dave said:


> Wait for it.


holy crap


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

Rory Calhoun said:


> This is the equivalent of Mustangs leaving a car show?
> 
> Pretty cool that the Morgan just acted like a turtle that got run over by a dog. Didn't faze it one bit.


Morgan screwed up for sure!, but maybe if the other driver had turned the steering wheel instead of blasting the horn, it wouldn't have happened...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Quality tow hitch.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Quality tow hitch.


Class 2 balls


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't figure out why he decided to jump off though


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Bus driver signaled it was his stop.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> Bus driver signaled it was his stop.


im not sure how buses work where this dude is, but im pretty sure the bus would have then stopped


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> im not sure how buses work where this dude is, but im pretty sure the bus would have then stopped


heh... good point. I was more thinking he was just going to let the guy keep his speed so he could coast out of traffic to his destination.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

AutoBear said:


>


I enjoyed this, thanks, especially the epic ending :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

sebasEuRo said:


> I enjoyed this, thanks, especially the epic ending :laugh:


a lot more spinning out on wet pavement and a lot more driving into oncoming traffic than i expected there to be


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> a lot more spinning out on wet pavement and a lot more driving into oncoming traffic than i expected there to be


My thoughts exactly haha! The wrong way drivers MUST be tourists.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

sebasEuRo said:


> My thoughts exactly haha! The wrong way drivers MUST be tourists.


some of them were obviously poorly thought out passes but yea tourists makes sense


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Looks like the white car sped up to block the pass and drew the foul.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

bmann said:


> Looks like the white car sped up to block the pass and drew the foul.


Play stupid games....


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

:20


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Flatbed tow truck meets low bridge in MA


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That thing again lol... that's nearby to where I work! Looks like it WAS a Corolla?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I've never understood how someone can see a sign that says 11foot clearance and then try to limbo their tall vehicle under it.

Seems appropriate to spend some money to put these things up.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

http://11foot8.com/ For a good laugh.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

so they put up a fancy new led warning sign and still they try to go under.

I guess even headache bars are enough to stop the stupids. Probably need a big iron bar way out away from the bridge that they hit first and don't come in close


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

at least the bridge is protected. Sheesh


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

just playing leap frog


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@ 0:25


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

^^^^ so much wrong going on there


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

what in the hell


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

But oh so much is right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Failed robbery in Pakistan


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> That thing again lol... that's nearby to where I work! Looks like it WAS a Corolla?


Looks like a base model first gen Matrix..


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


>



Woah


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

20thAna3282 said:


>


unforgiving


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Failed robbery in Pakistan


Some say he's still being pushed to this day...


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

worth_fixing said:


> unforgiving


:laugh: :laugh: Freaking Trail Mountain...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

ooof...I wonder how far the drop was?


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

andlf said:


> ooof...I wonder how far the drop was?


far, dude died.

important lesson in unsecured shifting loads.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

andlf said:


> ooof...I wonder how far the drop was?


Pretty far looks like.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another bad guy on a bike foiled


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Watch the street on the upper right.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

audifans said:


> just playing leap frog


perfect.


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

Chmeeee said:


> Watch the street on the upper right.


This is me playing video games. 

Dude just keeps driving, looking for that address or something.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> perfect.


You just know the Tesla driver is crediting the car with saving his life. 

Also, these cars have grasshopper mode. I guess this one had it switched on.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Target acquired!


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Is blocking a lane SOP during highway stops in TX?

Here in MA, troopers pull into the break down lane, turn front wheels to the left, and approach vehicles from the passenger side


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

robr2 said:


> Is blocking a lane SOP during highway stops in TX?
> 
> Here in MA, troopers pull into the break down lane, turn front wheels to the left, and approach vehicles from the passenger side


It isn't uncommon for a cop to use the car as a safety barrier to idiots who either aren't paying attention or who intentionally drive close at speed to an officer on a traffic stop. 

If the pickup had pulled off the shoulder so the police car could be on the shoulder and use her car to protect her, then I'm sure she would have done that. Given that this is a 3 lane divided highway at night, can't say I blame her for using her car as protection against drunks, people on their phones and other idiots.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

robr2 said:


> Is blocking a lane SOP during highway stops in TX?
> 
> Here in MA, troopers pull into the break down lane, turn front wheels to the left, and approach vehicles from the passenger side


Yeah that's pretty nuts. In Montreal, the cop would get flamed for holding up traffic by blocking a lane. Plus they have those huge arrow signs up top.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

....................and.........did I leave the parking brake on..... hmm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Really nice guy gets out to help a little old lady across the street


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Really nice guy gets out to help a little old lady across the street


That's called karma. Oh, wait a second...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> what in the hell


x2


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

spockcat said:


> If the pickup had pulled off the shoulder so the police car could be on the shoulder and use her car to protect her, then I'm sure she would have done that. Given that this is a 3 lane divided highway at night, can't say I blame her for using her car as protection against drunks, people on their phones and other idiots.


Pickup probably couldn't reasonably do that. To the right is an on-ramp that is lower than the freeway, implying there's an embankment between the freeway and the on-ramp. The pickup driver did what was reasonable by not driving onto the embankment.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

^ Like a boss - She didn't even flinch. Just another day at the office :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Chmeeee said:


> Watch the street on the upper right.





kkingma said:


> *This is me playing video games.*



made me :laugh:


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Chmeeee said:


> Watch the street on the upper right.


I grew up in that town.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dave said:


> I grew up in that town.


Looks like you're lucky to be alive. Insert <drunkorchinese> meme here.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Notice the piece that breaks off and turns on the alarm of the parked car :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

wasim12 said:


> Notice the piece that breaks off and turns on the alarm of the parked car :laugh:


lol good catch


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> lol good catch


That completed the trifecta


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats a large pool!


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Thats a weak fence


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Thats a weak fence


Almost too weak... :sly: I question the legitimacy of this incident.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> nissan350 spin][/QUOTE]
> I hope the cops threw the book at those asshats for that. Setting up a rolling car blockade, reckless, etc etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

^^ hahhahahhaha what a loser


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jaweber said:


> I question the legitimacy of this incident.


You should. It's footage from a Nest home security commercial.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> It was an accident you dumba**es': New York woman goes nuts after being filmed following a car crash into a gas station
> A car rammed into a gas station convenience store in New York
> At least two passersby began filming the scene on their smartphones
> Woman involved in crash became angry and began threatening the passersby
> She started cursing and then chasing after the men who were filming her


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4318682/Woman-goes-nuts-filmed-following-car-crash.html


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

I love how they egg her on


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Reminds me of this.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

ga ha ha


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave said:


>


:laugh:

I had a toy just like that when I was a kid... can't seem to find a picture of it.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Dave said:


>


With this and the other video of the tire laying the smackdown on the random passerby a month or so ago...I am beginning to think this is a thing. :laugh:


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

Tree fell onto a car during rush hour. Pretty crazy


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

http://www.king5.com/mb/news/local/video-captures-moment-tree-falls-on-i-5/434474363

This happened in my area yesterday


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

I too would get quite upset if someone was filming me in Portrait mode. 




Roberto Dimento said:


> ga ha ha


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

kkingma said:


> Tree fell onto a car during* Brush* hour. Pretty crazy


FTFY


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Dave said:


>


I LOLed at this


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://www.wsls.com/news/virginia/new-river-valley/pickup-truck-drives-into-radford-market


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

kkingma said:


> http://www.king5.com/mb/news/local/video-captures-moment-tree-falls-on-i-5/434474363
> 
> This happened in my area yesterday



Happened near my office a couple of miles north of here. Woman is damned lucky it didn't take her head off. 

My commute home (southbound) was absolutely beautiful that day :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

kkingma said:


> http://www.king5.com/mb/news/local/video-captures-moment-tree-falls-on-i-5/434474363
> 
> This happened in my area yesterday



 Damn, what are the chances of a tree just randomly falling like that? 

Also, that I-5 traffic


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Chilled Euphoria said:


> Damn, what are the chances of a tree just randomly falling like that?


several years ago, some summer storms were rolling through the town I grew up in, and gusts blew a tree over. the tree hit a UPS truck, killing the driver instantly. 

http://wane.com/2011/08/09/ups-driver-killed-by-falling-tree-idd/


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

n0rdicalex. said:


> several years ago, some summer storms were rolling through the town I grew up in, and gusts blew a tree over. the tree hit a UPS truck, killing the driver instantly.
> 
> http://wane.com/2011/08/09/ups-driver-killed-by-falling-tree-idd/


Same here. Two cases of wrong place at the wrong time

Storms knocked over a huge oak that was on the side of I-80 between Davis, CA and Sacramento. It fell across the road and a young woman hit it going approx 80 mph. Instadead. 

Another was growing in the median of a major in-town thoroughfare. fell right on top of a small SUV as it was passing by and crushed the driver. Instadead on that too.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

0dd_j0b said:


> With this and the other video of the tire laying the smackdown on the random passerby a month or so ago...I am beginning to think this is a thing. :laugh:


There was a big scandal in Japan 13 years ago while I was living there.
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/05/07/business/seven-arrested-over-false-mitsubishi-reports.html?_r=0

"The latest scandal involves defective hubs that in some instances caused wheels suddenly to fall off Mitsubishi's large commercial trucks. In a 2002 report to vehicle safety regulators, Mitsubishi Motors blamed poor maintenance by truck owners for the problem.

But in March, the Mitsubishi truck affiliate admitted that the faulty wheel hubs might have been the cause of dozens of accidents, including one in which a 29-year-old woman was killed by a tire that flew off a truck."


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

Chilled Euphoria said:


> Damn, what are the chances of a tree just randomly falling like that?
> 
> Also, that I-5 traffic


Anybody notice the texting driver in the video? Traffic moves, txter doesn't advance, tree falls, traffic stops, txter wakes up and accelerates almost rear ending a car... and totally misses the news event of a tree falling 30 yards away from them on the highway. 

"So did you see that?" 
'Um, no, I was distracted'


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Chilled Euphoria said:


> Damn, what are the chances of a tree just randomly falling like that?
> 
> Also, that I-5 traffic


I work in Fife and the winds whipping off the Sound were extremely high. The dashcam footage from the car behind was insane.

Off to go look for it.

EDIT: here it is 

http://www.king5.com/news/local/video-captures-moment-tree-falls-on-i-5/434474363


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^

Was that heads or tails. I cant tell.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

What happened with that excavator tires? Looked like a charge was placed under it.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Egz said:


> What happened with that excavator tires? Looked like a charge was placed under it.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Crash compilation, Mercedes edition:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Senior Member said:


>


I was just asking about these last time I was at discount tire :thumbup:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


nailed it.


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

Everybody walked away. 

https://gfycat.com/DependableParallelBanteng


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

hell of a way to make an entrance.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Roberto Dimento said:


> nailed it.


Anyone notice the cat? :laugh:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Chilled Euphoria said:


> Damn, what are the chances of a tree just randomly falling like that?
> 
> Also, that I-5 traffic


There was a tree incident on the Merritt about 10 years ago. Mom, dad and two kids, 7 and 9. 70ft tree fell crushing their Volvo killing mom and dad instantly, kids were unscathed.

CT has been cutting trees back from the roadways after this and other weather related tree incidents.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

core5 said:


> Anyone notice the cat? :laugh:


:laugh: oh yeah, it's running from under the car in the upper left like it's ass is on fire!

EDIT: or a dog...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

mamao said:


> Everybody walked away.
> 
> https://gfycat.com/DependableParallelBanteng


dang :08


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Hand Cannon said:


> dang :08


Holy Jeebus! and no one was hurt on the street and both pilot and passenger okay 

http://www.king5.com/news/local/small-plane-crashes-in-mukilteo/436150277


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

> *plane crash*


Ho-Lee-Fuk :what:

Maybe they were a little far away but it's kind of lame I didn't see anyone get out and try to help.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NWarty said:


> Holy Jeebus! and no one was hurt on the street and both pilot and passenger okay
> 
> http://www.king5.com/news/local/small-plane-crashes-in-mukilteo/436150277


It was great to see the pilot wait for the light before entering the intersection, and to pull over off the the side of the road in order to stay out of traffic.

I'm wondering if anyone was waiting for a bus there. 










Also, thanks to you and HandCannon for taking the time to find the actual video and a news article. I appreciate the tremendous effort it must have taken to find it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

The plane crash youtube link is busted, and the King5 website has a crappy video player, so here's a replacement youtube link.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Simultaneous double bird strike in Indy 500 practice


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow. Looks like they got sucked under the car. Walk it off!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

"trimmed the bushes for us"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

"trimmed the bushes for us"

Shear madness. Good thing that pump had the new tech. 50000 gallons would make a helluva fire.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No accident. Just following instructions.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Friends BMW mysteriously caught fire and exploded while sitting parked at home. Police suspect electrical fire rather than any foul play.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Simultaneous double bird strike in Indy 500 practice


Damn Indy is a pretty good distance from the Hudson. Did he make a safe splashdown?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Rather expensive consequences for not simply readlng a sign:

I never do understand these. Lotta money down the drain for not paying attention.




























tukwila, Wa.

http://komonews.com/news/local/oops-too-tall-truck-smashes-tukwila-overpass


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Danish girl streams her own crash on Facebook live


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

spockcat said:


> broken truck window[/QUOTE]
> 
> That guy in the stands is a wizard.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Kentucky Fried at 1.21 Gigawatts


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Road next to mine. Speed limited posted is 35mph. Looks like no skid marks though.









Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Light blinking green, so i guess that signal was broken.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Light blinking green, so i guess that signal was broken.


Probably tram ran his stop signal.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

******* lifehack: How to empty the trash out of your truck bed


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Seattle. This weekend


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Light blinking green, so i guess that signal was broken.


In México, the traffic signals go from green to blinking green, before turning yellow (and then red). Obviously this clip was not filmed in México, but that country could have a similar traffic signal sequence.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Seattle. This weekend


Wtf, that is such an insufficient barrier.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Wtf, that is such an insufficient barrier.


Looks just sufficient enough to me. :laugh:


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Friends BMW mysteriously caught fire and exploded while sitting parked at home. Police suspect electrical fire rather than any foul play.




Apparently this is happening a great deal:

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/bmw-mystery-fires-abc-news-investigation/story?id=47335778


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

nobbyv said:


>


Damn, I would give her the tip for sure.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Power5 said:


> Damn, I would give her the tip for sure.


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/6993091-181/hwy-101-crash-near-cloverdale?artslide=0

Wow! Both drivers survived. There's accident aftermath video on the article. Nothing gross, just unbelievable.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

That impact must have looked like a bomb going off. Too bad there is no video. Cannot believe she didn't even seem to have a scratch on her.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> Light blinking green, so i guess that signal was broken.



Train ran the stop sign, you can see on the gif the light turning to yellow then to red....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Do cars seem to roll or flip easier these days?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

By these days, do you mean since everyone started driving high box crossover type things? Then yes, the majority of the buying public now drive high piles of crap. In the old days when everything was built better the CG was lower because the majority drove sedans.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> By these days, do you mean since everyone started driving high box crossover type things? Then yes, the majority of the buying public now drive high piles of crap. In the old days when everything was built better the CG was lower because the majority drove sedans.


If it were LADA it would have split in two pieces and the driver would have come flying out of the windshield.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> If it were LADA it would have split in two pieces and the driver would have come flying out of the windshield.


Hahah, pretty much.

Or a mazda 3.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> http://blackflag.jalopnik.com/this-onboard-video-compilation-is-straight-up-hammered-1748306977


Why didn't they send someone up stage to slow them down? Allowing a car to take that corner at speed was just asking for trouble.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Why didn't they send someone up stage to slow them down? Allowing a car to take that corner at speed was just asking for trouble.


Maybe the guy waving in the road was walking up further. We will never know.


Why didn't this driver's pit crew hold him up for a second?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

> spockcat
> Do cars seem to roll or flip easier these days?





PlatinumGLS said:


>


With people doing stunts like this, yep. You gotta be pretty damn stupid to pull that maneuver.

Wow.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

and he/she's okay!


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

PlatinumGLS said:


>


"Drop the bass" doesn't mean roll your car and eject your unsecured sub out the back window...


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Kid's dad is going to be pissed.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Is that a gun that flies out? It lands on the center crack of the driveway.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

jettagli1991 said:


> Is that a gun that flies out? It lands on the center crack of the driveway.


Wow, good catch! 










You can really tell while it is still in the air...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

race incident from two different perspectives


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

jettagli1991 said:


> Is that a gun that flies out? It lands on the center crack of the driveway.


CZ Scorpion


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


Oh Camry drivers :facepalm:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

that rover flip was awesome lmao


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

cpermd said:


> CZ Scorpion


What year?


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Wow, good catch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, did not notice that haha!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

jettagli1991 said:


> Is that a gun that flies out? It lands on the center crack of the driveway.


I can't help but think that there is something more nefarious to this story in that perhaps he was chasing after that white Jeep. When the Jeep goes by, it's quite loud as if the driver is hitting the gas hard to accelerate out of there and Range Rover guy was possibly going to pursue him...?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

25 mph zone. Middle of the day. How...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

watch to end


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Looks like a movie scene. Wonder what the story is behind it? What was that on the ground?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Power5 said:


> Looks like a movie scene. Wonder what the story is behind it? What was that on the ground?


It's a manhole with a missing lid.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

J-Tim said:


> It's a manhole with a missing lid.


Wow, always figured that would just be like driving over a really big pot hole. Maybe break a wheel or something not flip the car.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

J-Tim said:


> It's a manhole with a missing lid.


You can see the lid after the impact. It was just lifted.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Friend of mine had something similar happen at low speed... the storm drain he was driving slow over (under 15mph) lifted, caught the underbody at the rear seat/side member area, tore a huge hole in the floor, and kinked the frame. it acts like a wedge between the hole in the ground (which is not going anywhere), and the weight of the car on the single point it wedges on. GOing faster, and it turns that forward momentum into lifting energy.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Looks like a movie scene. Wonder what the story is behind it? What was that on the ground?


I was guessing that it was Mjölnir.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Egz said:


> I was guessing that it was Mjölnir.


Haha


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Oh, in the beginning, was that the median the SUV was driving on?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Egz said:


> Oh, in the beginning, was that the median the SUV was driving on?


russia, that is just a special lane for some people.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Too much time on my hands


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Power5 said:


> russia, that is just a special lane for some people.


You can watch the battles between young activists in Russia and those "entitled" drivers on the Stop a Douchebag Youtube channel.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

North side Jacksonville, at least the whole state isn't on fire anymore. On a side note who lives in a city where the "North side" isn't the worst side?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HackAC said:


> On a side note who lives in a city where the "North side" isn't the worst side?



St. Petersburg. South side (south of Central Ave.) is seen as the worst side. Although there are pockets along the coast where it isn't the case.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

HackAC said:


> North side Jacksonville, at least the whole state isn't on fire anymore. On a side note who lives in a city where the "North side" isn't the worst side?
> 
> http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj159/hackac/DAdbzbuXsAAS-Wt_zpsqltv4ddx.jpg[][/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> Chicago, Boston, and LA?


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


> St. Petersburg. South side (south of Central Ave.) is seen as the worst side. Although there are pockets along the coast where it isn't the case.


I haven't been in that area in years, but I remember Safety Harbor being particularly nice.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

HackAC said:


> North side Jacksonville, at least the whole state isn't on fire anymore. On a side note who lives in a city where the "North side" isn't the worst side?


I cannot believe that structure lasted a single wind event.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

AutoBear said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


Looks like Fiat airbags deployed and Seat didn't. If these were hatchbacks it would be more easy to crawl through teh back.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HackAC said:


> Looks like Fiat airbags deployed and Seat didn't. If these were hatchbacks it would be more easy to crawl through teh back.


That probably means the Fiat came from the back.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Bag Of Spaghetti Thrown From Overpass Onto UPS Truck


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

That's a-one deadly meatball


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

core5 said:


> Bag Of Spaghetti Thrown From Overpass Onto UPS Truck


Cloudy with a chance of meatballs?


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

core5 said:


> Bag Of Spaghetti Thrown From Overpass Onto UPS Truck


That reminds me something that happened years ago - some kids were arrested in the NYC area for throwing frozen turkeys from an overpass onto cars on the highway below. :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> That's a-one deadly meatball


Creative Italian hit man. And no chance of fingerprints.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ that's amazing


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

AutoBear said:


>





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Texting on a scooter


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Texting on a scooter


What an idiot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> What an idiot.


Did he get the text off in time?
Ouch.. probably quite seriously injured.



> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please turn that sh*t off.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Did he get the text off in time?
> Ouch.. probably quite seriously injured.
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you stop quoting it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2ohgti said:


> Only if you stop quoting it


Sent from his iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Sent from his iPhone using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

That's so annoying!

Not sent from an iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@0:15


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


Lol @ the gif name, by the way "NeedyAcrobaticGermanshepherd.gif" 
Anyway, what an impact! What car was that, anyway? I feel like I should know but I can't tell what those tail lights belong to.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KizashiAGP said:


> Lol @ the gif name, by the way "NeedyAcrobaticGermanshepherd.gif"
> Anyway, what an impact! What car was that, anyway? I feel like I should know but I can't tell what those tail lights belong to.


Was a Camaro. Carjacker was killed at end of chase. Wacky part was the two police vehicles crashing into each other.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

AutoBear said:


>




That looks like Adelaide. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Texting on a scooter


Justice.


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

driver doing an illegal u-turn and cyclists probably traveling too fast


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


>


It sure would be nice if you could stop posting content you found around the internet without posting credit. I realize you don't make any money from this, but stealing content is still stealing content.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fergysan564 said:


> It sure would be nice if you could stop posting content you found around the internet without posting credit. I realize you don't make any money from this, but stealing content is still stealing content.


2015 NASCAR Daytona Coke Zero 400 - #3 A. Dillion. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ygym8e9KEM


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> 2015 NASCAR Daytona Coke Zero 400 - #3 A. Dillion.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ygym8e9KEM


That's a youtube video but you posted a GIF... Why even steal your content? You get nothing out of it as far as I can tell.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

fergysan564 said:


> That's a youtube video but you posted a GIF... Why even steal your content? You get nothing out of it as far as I can tell.


Perhaps to share a wacky or funny pic/gif he came across on the internet?


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

thegoodson said:


> Perhaps to share a wacky or funny pic/gif he came across on the internet?


This person steals almost everything (I can't say literally everything because I don't have the time to go through thousands of posts) though. Everything is stolen from posters on Reddit, but it doesn't matter because this user is in the thousands of posts club that can disobey the rules and have nothing happen.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fergysan564 said:


> This person steals almost everything (I can't say literally everything because I don't have the time to go through thousands of posts) though. Everything is stolen from posters on Reddit, but it doesn't matter because this user is in the thousands of posts club that can disobey the rules and have nothing happen.


Do the posters on Reddit credit the people who took the original video? Does imgur users credit the video sources when use imgur to create gifs? You like compilation videos on Youtube? I rarely ever see those posters who are making money on Youtube credit the original sources. They certainly don't give them a share of their Youtube$$$. I hope you will take up your crusade for those people. :facepalm: 

Thank you for all *your* contributions to these threads.  You are making Vortex great again. :laugh:


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Do the posters on Reddit credit the people who took the original video? Does imgur users credit the video sources when use imgur to create gifs? You like compilation videos on Youtube? I rarely ever see those posters who are making money on Youtube credit the original sources. They certainly don't give them a share of their Youtube$$$. I hope you will take up your crusade for those people. :facepalm:
> 
> Thank you for all *your* contributions to these threads.  You are making Vortex great again. :laugh:


I haven't posted anything because I haven't created content relevant to the thread. If I have something original to post to something I will, or if I have taken it from another source I will cite it. You do neither of these things. You browse on Reddit/Imgur and look for things to post here without ever citing an original source. I'm all for sharing content, if it is properly cited. I watch car crash comilations on youtube weekly, and every one of their videos are cited with an original source. You don't do any of that. You steal content and represent it as your own on here. You're a fraud.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Spokcat should be reported to the Global Internet Monitoring Center


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fergysan564 said:


> I haven't posted anything because I haven't created content relevant to the thread. If I have something original to post to something I will, or if I have taken it from another source I will cite it. You do neither of these things. You browse on Reddit/Imgur and look for things to post here without ever citing an original source. I'm all for sharing content, if it is properly cited. *I watch car crash comilations on youtube weekly, and every one of their videos are cited with an original source. *You don't do any of that. You steal content and represent it as your own on here. You're a fraud.



Never.

Here is a random one. Where are the sources?


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Never.
> 
> Here is a random one. Where are the sources?


Wow it's like you just picked a random video because I didn't state exactly which ones I watch. You're a thief and you don't want to admit it. This is the series I watch, which has a full citation list in the description: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7qciFzeNEc&t=433s
Wanna see a screenshot of my history to prove it?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yeah, report that guy Spokcat.  



Senior Member said:


> Spokcat should be reported to the Global Internet Monitoring Center


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fergysan564 said:


> Wow it's like you just picked a random video because I didn't state exactly which ones I watch. You're a thief and you don't want to admit it. This is the series I watch, which has a full citation list in the description: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7qciFzeNEc&t=433s
> Wanna see a screenshot of my history to prove it?


Wow, an honest youtuber. Congratulations but you are mistaken. Several of the links in your above video link are second or third hand sources crediting people who didn't take the original video. Most of the youtube compilation channels I see use a blanket statement saying that if you own the copyright to contact them and they will take it down. 

As for crediting Reddit posters, I would say most of them don't own the original content they post. Most are from Youtube videos they have found and turned into gifs. Perhaps you would like to show me where this Reddit user posts his credit for the gif in this post? Considering that it happened at least 3 years ago, I don't think that is an original source. :wave:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> Spokcat should be reported to the Global Internet Monitoring Center


Is that your picture, or did you find it on the interwebz? :laugh:


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Wow, an honest youtuber. Congratulations but you are mistaken. Several of the links in your above video link are second or third hand sources crediting people who didn't take the original video. Most of the youtube compilation channels I see use a blanket statement saying that if you own the copyright to contact them and they will take it down.
> 
> As for crediting Reddit posters, I would say most of them don't own the original content they post. Most are from Youtube videos they have found and turned into gifs. Perhaps you would like to show me where this Reddit user posts his credit for the gif in this post? Considering that it happened at least 3 years ago, I don't think that is an original source. :wave:


The video I posted has the sources that they got their videos from. It doesn't matter where you found it, whether you found a 2nd or 3rd uploading, you cite it. You specifically don't post any citations to any of the material you post. I've tried reporting you and even though you violate the Imgur TOS and this forum's TOS, nothing happens.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

And now nothing will happen with this because the users who have thousands of posts (the regulars) on this forum have started commenting against me. **** you owners of VWVortex/Fourtitude for never upholding the rules, and **** all the regular users who get away with breaking the forum rules on a normal basis.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Lighten up, Francis. 

Would it unrustle your jimmies just a tad if people start saying, "hey, look what I find on YouTube?" People are just sharing dumb videos on the dumb internet. Citations? Do you think these posts are dissertations? Folks here just don't seem to be that invested on where a gif comes from. What about the animated gifs that some posters have?

If this were a serious endeavor, I'd see your point. As it is, it's just a silly car forum.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DonL said:


> Lighten up, Francis.
> 
> Would it unrustle your jimmies just a tad if people start saying, "hey, look what I find on YouTube?" People are just sharing dumb videos on the dumb internet. Citations? Do you think these posts are dissertations? Folks here just don't seem to be that invested on where a gif comes from. What about the animated gifs that some posters have?
> 
> If this were a serious endeavor, I'd see your point. As it is, it's just a silly car forum.


I got my PhD through this forum. 🏽*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

fergysan564 said:


> The video I posted has the sources that they got their videos from. It doesn't matter where you found it, whether you found a 2nd or 3rd uploading, you cite it. You specifically don't post any citations to any of the material you post. I've tried reporting you and even though you violate the Imgur TOS and this forum's TOS, nothing happens.





fergysan564 said:


> And now nothing will happen with this because the users who have thousands of posts (the regulars) on this forum have started commenting against me. **** you owners of VWVortex/Fourtitude for never upholding the rules, and **** all the regular users who get away with breaking the forum rules on a normal basis.


Don't worry, it's just the Internets.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

fergysan564 said:


> And now nothing will happen with this because the users who have thousands of posts (the regulars) on this forum have started commenting against me. **** you owners of VWVortex/Fourtitude for never upholding the rules, and **** all the regular users who get away with breaking the forum rules on a normal basis.


who are you and what is your problem? plenty of people have posted gifs in this thread with no credit to source, including myself. it doesn't ****ing matter we're just posting gifs.
the real crime is people who repost


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

DonL said:


> Lighten up, Francis.
> 
> Would it unrustle your jimmies just a tad if people start saying, "hey, look what I find on YouTube?" People are just sharing dumb videos on the dumb internet. Citations? Do you think these posts are dissertations? Folks here just don't seem to be that invested on where a gif comes from. What about the animated gifs that some posters have?
> 
> If this were a serious endeavor, I'd see your point. As it is, it's just a silly car forum.


to be fair, i'd love to know when you're animated gif avatar comes from....for science purposes


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

fergysan564 said:


> The video I posted has the sources that they got their videos from. It doesn't matter where you found it, whether you found a 2nd or 3rd uploading, you cite it. You specifically don't post any citations to any of the material you post. I've tried reporting you and even though you violate the Imgur TOS and this forum's TOS, nothing happens.


I've not seen anyone claim that any of the material presented is their original work. Additionally, posting animated gifs typically falls under Fair Use and therefore is not a violation of the forum TOS.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

This would be a very short thread if people only posted their own original content.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

fergysan564 said:


> And now nothing will happen with this because the users who have thousands of posts (the regulars) on this forum have started commenting against me. **** you owners of VWVortex/Fourtitude for never upholding the rules, and **** all the regular users who get away with breaking the forum rules on a normal basis.





fergysan564 said:


> No I know how all of that works. My thing is, the car runs 4 miles a day at between 15 and 25mph. Is it realistic for me to cause hundreds of thousands of dollars in damages if I somehow mess up and hit someone going 25mph? No, it isn't. If anything, I'll pay for a pushed in bumper. While it's true that not carrying comprehensive or collision would only cost a few dollars per month, it's a few dollars that I feel could be used better elsewhere. For anyone questioning the legality, don't say anything if you ever break the speed limit.


I'm confused. Are you for or against following the rules?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

saron81 said:


> This would be a very short thread if people only posted their own original content.


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Hey, I know exactly where this is. Chain Bridge in Budapest. 



TaaT said:


> :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

saron81 said:


> This would be a very short thread if people only posted their own original content.


Agreed. 

However, it might be a better thread if it wasn't copypastecopypaste every accident GIF found on Reddit and Imgur. 

I can even see were some of you are browsing by the theme of gifs that are posted. "Ah, looks like someone found the motorcycle accident part of imgur"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, I know exactly where this is. Chain Bridge in Budapest.


Bingo :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

TaaT said:


> Bingo :beer:


Didn't notice your location until now. When I saw the pic it instantly looked familiar.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> to be fair, i'd love to know when you're animated gif avatar comes from....for science purposes


Very, very often, gifs I find and share here do not have the source listed. Or sometimes if they do they are part of a very long compilation. If I do have a source and it is relevant to understanding what happened, I will post a link to the source. What I won't do it credit a random user on Reddit, Imgur or other similar website because almost always they aren't the true source, only someone like myself sharing content on social media. 

And if you think reposts here are bad, you should venture over to the giant black hole and time waster called Reddit. You can't go 1 page without several reposts of popular topics or images. The only good thing is that on some of their forums they have moderators that delete such reposts.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought this was a thread to share things we find on the internet? Damn, who cares movie on, let see more dumb **** that may or may not have been captured by the poster of the next post

next some one will post in the doing it wrong thread that people are positing pictures of cars that aren't there and plates aren't being blurred



















Work sited- google searched images, memgenerator.net came up


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When vodka is more important than car


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

"I was just texting along and suddenly this happened"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lots of stuff here but special attention to the squid @8:30 here.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


This is about 3/4mo from my house. I remember that day...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


>


LOL @ the 2nd dog.

"Get off... that's my toy!"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

I always wondered what was the difference between AAA and AAA Plus.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Dravenport said:


> to be fair, i'd love to know when you're animated gif avatar comes from....for science purposes


It's Katie Nolan from Guyism. 

http://www.rsvlts.com/2012/11/27/the-27-best-katie-nolan-gifs/


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

AutoBear said:


> I always wondered what was the difference between AAA and AAA Plus.


:laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

G60 Carat said:


> It's Katie Nolan from Guyism.
> 
> http://www.rsvlts.com/2012/11/27/the-27-best-katie-nolan-gifs/


you're doing god's work


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

AutoBear said:


> I always wondered what was the difference between AAA and AAA Plus.


It's already wrecked... I don't see the big deal. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would take sooooooooooooooooooo many late 80's and early 90's cars off that buckle. As many as I possibly could ------> for science. :laugh:


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

that guy carried a good 50+ ft. i give it a 8.5/10 for style.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


There's a much longer clip of this. I especially enjoy the part where they pull the perp from the car, circle him, and beat him relentlessly. One of the officers motions to the news copter above and they make the circle a bit tighter.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> There's a much longer clip of this. I especially enjoy the part where they pull the perp from the car, circle him, and beat him relentlessly. One of the officers motions to the news copter above and they make the circle a bit tighter.


I hadn't seen the video. Found it online. Guy gets out of the car @ 7:50. I can't say there is much of a beating going on. Certainly not Rodney King style where they all stand around clubbing King. Nor do I see an officer motion about a chopper above and the circle tighten. They do put a lot of weight on the guy with knees in his back to hold him down. Probably makes cuffing him more difficult.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I hadn't seen the video. Found it online. Guy gets out of the car @ 7:50. I can't say there is much of a beating going on. Certainly not Rodney King style where they all stand around clubbing King. Nor do I see an officer motion about a chopper above and the circle tighten. They do put a lot of weight on the guy with knees in his back to hold him down. Probably makes cuffing him more difficult.


That's the thing, you don't see it. They make sure of it.  Look again, you'll see the cop off the side motion to the news copter.

Ediit: 7:57, cop right in front of Inceptor's headlight is the one who motions. This guy had it coming, don't try and run from or over cops. I'm surprised he wasn't shot, the justification was there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> That's the thing, you don't see it. They make sure of it.  Look again, you'll see the cop off the side motion to the news copter.


insert Chris Rock "police will bring a whooping" meme here


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


This is how you make sure your new but wrecked car gets totalled by insurance. 
Tow truck driver obviously READS TCL.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Man with family in the car videos alleged drunk driver for 5 minutes until she crashes. :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:

crash is @ 5:15. Prior to that he runs his mouth on and on with kids in the car.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Man with family in the car videos alleged drunk driver for 5 minutes until she crashes. :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:


Says the guy holding an electronic device with his kids in his car. "He abowt to bap". Don't bother pulling over to call the Po-Leece with that license plate information.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Says the guy holding an electronic device with his kids in his car. "He abowt to bap". Don't bother pulling over to call the Po-Leece with that license plate information.


Should have provided you with a trigger warning and a safe space before posting the video. But yeah, he is a total ass. Not calling the police. Using a handheld electronic device while driving. I think several times one of his kids even tells him to stop filming. He should be arrested for child endangerment.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Should have provided you with a trigger warning


Nah. He gawn get bapped soon enuff.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Man with family in the car videos alleged drunk driver for 5 minutes until she crashes. :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:
> 
> crash is @ 5:15. Prior to that he runs his mouth on and on with kids in the car.


It's great entertainment watching someone crash and explode and possibly die or kill someone else in the process. Better yet, setting a great example for your kids :facepalm:


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

[video]http://www.rsvlts.com/2012/11/27/the-27-best-katie-nolan-gifs/#17[/video]


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

"Look, she on her phone calling the Poleece."
At least another driver is setting a good example for his kids.

"I just saw her almost crash into 5 people back there."
hmm, that didnt get the reaction I was expecting.
"I just saw her crash into 8 people back there."


And they wonder why eye witness accounts are worthless. :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can I at least finish my call with my lawyer?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Searching for a boat ramp (or fire department)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

thanks for your help


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Man with family in the car videos alleged drunk driver for 5 minutes until she crashes. :facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:
> 
> crash is @ 5:15. Prior to that he runs his mouth on and on with kids in the car.


Jesus wept.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> thanks for your help


Reminds me of a time when I was living in South Africa, buddy had a ford Taunus that required push starting, car was in downtown Durban. Three blokes got behind it and pushed while his girlfriend was instructed to pop the clutch etc....

She proceeded to glitch out and accelerated into a Zulu warrior rickshaw driver sending him flying 20 feet, then plowed into a citi golf parked on the street....
Zulu dude was alright he surprisingly just walked away...not so much the citi golf...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> Nah. He gawn get bapped soon enuff.


Well he ain't got nothing better to do.


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Double tap.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy has great reversing skills


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> This guy has great reversing skills



Fear can be a great way focus one's ability. Notice the satellite dish shaking repeatedly as the truck hits cars before coming into view.
That must have been a heck of a insurance claim. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Dave said:


> Double tap.


What in the world? :facepalm:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Power5 said:


> What in the world? :facepalm:


Looks like idiots breeding idiots.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

darthvadernooo.jpg


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Looked to be a pretty clean Jeep too.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wolfslash16 said:


>


FIFY

Looks like it's the Ferrari driver's fault. Jeep had the green arrow. Poor 348.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

@McMike said:


> FIFY
> 
> Looks like it's the Ferrari driver's fault. Jeep had the green arrow. Poor 348.


you're basing that off what exactly? the lights in the picture that have probably changed a dozen times before it was taken?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

papaskot said:


> you're basing that off what exactly? the lights in the picture that have probably changed a dozen times before it was taken?


The guy taking the picture knew it would end up on car chat forums so he was very careful to wait till the lights were on the same cycle as when the accident happened. This is pretty commonplace now... :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Stolen in Idaho and found about 200 yards from the owners house. Open drivers door, and no sign of them.....They must had been haulin'


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

papaskot said:


> you're basing that off what exactly? the lights in the picture that have probably changed a dozen times before it was taken?





Power5 said:


> The guy taking the picture knew it would end up on car chat forums so he was very careful to wait till the lights were on the same cycle as when the accident happened. This is pretty commonplace now... :laugh:


It could be that, or maybe the article about the accident.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Q: What kind of body kit is on this C4? 

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article154545349.html









A: Greenwood.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

thats the first wood hardtop i've ever seen. Creative.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Yesterday - From my local fire department. 12 car accident.

COMING THROUGH!!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

the first generation of self parking cars wasn't very successful


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Goal! Soccer net nets a drunk driver.

http://wivb.com/2017/06/06/20-year-...dwi-after-vehicle-became-stuck-in-soccer-net/


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

"this tailgate brought to you by a broken tailgate"
"This buds NOT for you"

Bud Light truck involved in crash in Tempe, AZ, spilling hundreds of cases of beer




















couldn't figure out how to embed the video... http://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/tempe/bud-light-truck-involved-in-crash-in-tempe-video


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

funnee84bunny said:


> Stolen in Idaho and found about 200 yards from the owners house. Open drivers door, and no sign of them.....They must had been haulin'


heh... indeed.

Must have been a noisy ride in the cab with all that 30 feet of rail shooting thru. Hell of a ride

"Let's steal it and put some steel thru it" Yahoooo~!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

col.mustard said:


> couldn't figure out how to embed the video... http://www.abc15.com/news/region-southeast-valley/tempe/bud-light-truck-involved-in-crash-in-tempe-video


Crash happens at like 10am. Lets send our intrepid reporter to the scene at night after all the clean up has been finished for a few hours now. :screwy: :banghead:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

col.mustard said:


>


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

col.mustard said:


>


Nothing important was lost. The driver did us a favor.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


First guy swerves to miss it, but then it lands in front of him anyway? Or was it his wheel?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Should have put a spoiler on the back


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> First guy swerves to miss it, but then it lands in front of him anyway? Or was it his wheel?


It actually hits the 1st guy's trunk after the 2nd guy hits it. Hit cat like reflexes did him no good. :laugh:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Metallitubby said:


> Or was it his wheel?


At an indicated 10:32:03 on the video, look at the oncoming car in the opposite lane. Is his front left wheel gone? Seems to be riding a bit low there and kicking up dust and smoke, possibly riding on his brake rotor. If so, the wheel likely came from that car.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

gti_matt said:


> At an indicated 10:32:03 on the video, look at the oncoming car in the opposite lane. Is his front left wheel gone? Seems to be riding a bit low there and kicking up dust and smoke, possibly riding on his brake rotor. If so, the wheel likely came from that car.


This :thumbup:. The last car in the clip was slowing down and pulling to it's right. You can see a dip in the front driver's side of the vehicle hinting the loss of the wheel. Wheel hits POV vehicle in the nose, bounces off and lands on the Atenza/6's trunk. At least it was just the trunk and not the rear windshield...that car got the least of the damage compared to the other two.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Happened near here today.











:laugh:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank god, I'm home. 

Between the drunks, the texters and the idjits, it's getting so that the only place that's safe is your own drivewaaaaaay...

:20


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Thank god, I'm home.
> 
> Between the drunks, the texters and the idjits, it's getting so that the only place that's safe is your own drivewaaaaaay...
> 
> :20


That's what you get for parking on the sidewalk. Seriously what kind of driveway goes through a sidewalk like that?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Did the driver get out out and say "I'm sari"? 

Old Accord? Check!

I'm guessing floor mat got stuck under the pedal or something. She appeared to be continuously accelerating and was way too fast for residential street.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

NotFast said:


> I'm guessing floor mat got stuck under the pedal or something.


I know it's not a Honda floor mat. We installed retention clips on them when new.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

trbochrg said:


> That's what you get for parking on the sidewalk. Seriously what kind of driveway goes through a sidewalk like that?


Pretty much ANY house that has a driveway with a sidewalk in front of the house. Seriously, how else would you get past a sidewalk and to your garage?  Owner just needs to plant a bigger tree. Pretty much any tree with more than like a 10" trunk would have said, "YOU SHALL NOT PASS."


Better question is what was the stalker doing sitting in the CRV?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Power5 said:


> Pretty much ANY house that has a driveway with a sidewalk in front of the house. Seriously, how else would you get past a sidewalk and to your garage?  *Owner just needs to plant a bigger tree*. Pretty much any tree with more than like a 10" trunk would have said, "YOU SHALL NOT PASS."
> 
> 
> Better question is what was the stalker doing sitting in the CRV?



heh


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/Videoslocos2.rpe/videos/1680172588958030/[/video]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

so close


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


? dafuq


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Pretty much ANY house that has a driveway with a sidewalk in front of the house. * Seriously, how else would you get past a sidewalk and to your garage? *


Overpass, obviously. Duh!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Viking said:


> Overpass, obviously. Duh!


But then my stance mobile will scrape and/or get stuck...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome to Maine!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

S1ack said:


> ? dafuq


When you accidentally tap the triangle button in the middle of your drift.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

^^^ Id love to see that footage


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> That's what you get for parking on the sidewalk. Seriously what kind of driveway goes through a sidewalk like that?


Umm, how else would a driveway work on a street with sidewalks? My driveway goes through a sidewalk. And yes, that is what you get for parking on the sidewalk. I friggin hate the selfish a-holes that park on the sidewalk, as if their need to park there car is more important than the people walking down the street.



LT1M21Stingray said:


>


That guy is really, really, really lucky he didn't catch that wrong way driver square head on.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Smooremin said:


> ^^^ Id love to see that footage


WRC coverage this year is much more based on drone footage than previous years. It's giving some amazing viewing angles, impossible with any zoomed views from copters or ground based cams.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Wrong way crash is scary. I'd imagine my running commentary would have been exactly the same.
That could have been so much worse. At least everyone seemed to have slowed down a bunch before impact.




Chmeeee said:


> as if their need to park there car is more important than the people walking down the street.


My wife has started carrying around print-outs of the local ordinance about blocking the sidewalk.
She has confronted a few, and it's amazing the justifications our supposedly enlightened neighbors will come up with.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

How about this. When I bought my house there was no sidewalk. Now there is. I never went to the meeting obviously, if there was one, but also never got an info that a sidewalk was being discussed. So now my driveway is 6 feet shorter than when I purchased it. Of course I do not get to say what that section of the land is used for as the city is allowed to do as it pleases. Anyway, how hard is it to walk around a car when you are on a sidewalk? Would love to hear your guys justification as to why it is so difficult.
opcorn:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Power5 said:


> Anyway, how hard is it to walk around a car when you are on a sidewalk? Would love to hear your guys justification as to why it is so difficult.
> opcorn:


Most simply because it's against the law to block the sidewalk.

But beyond that, I don't know how inconsiderate a person would have to be to suggest that pedestrians, (who may have pets, children in strollers, scooters, bikes, the elderly in wheelchairs/walkers, etc) should be expected to walk out into the street, or over patches of your lawn to get past your own self-important parking behavior.

opcorn:

Now, if the person leaves me just enough (or not enough) room to wedge myself, and anything hanging from my body, between their cars... I'll give it a go. :beer:

I do suppose it comes down to what *you're* comfortable with though, because clearly, it is all about you.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> Most simply because it's against the law to block the sidewalk.
> 
> But beyond that, I don't know how inconsiderate a person would have to be to suggest that pedestrians, (who may have pets, children in strollers, scooters, bikes, the elderly in wheelchairs/walkers, etc) should be expected to walk out into the street, or over patches of your lawn to get past your own self-important parking behavior.
> 
> ...


Another typical self righteous person who never breaks insignificant laws for their own benefit. This one happens to be a pet peeve for you though, so it is much more important than all others. When the occasion comes up that I may park partially blocking a sidewalk, I hope that I can sleep at night. I mean blocking a sidewalk should be treated the same as genocide because it is just as bad.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Power5 said:


> Another typical self righteous person who never breaks insignificant laws for their own benefit. This one happens to be a pet peeve for you though, so it is much more important than all others. When the occasion comes up that I may park partially blocking a sidewalk, I hope that I can sleep at night. I mean blocking a sidewalk should be treated the same as genocide because it is just as bad.



Pot meet kettle.

So you're ok with forcing a mother pushing her kid around in a stroller into the road because you're too self involved and lazy to park your vehicle in a way that doesn't block the perfectly safe and _legal_ pedestrian path?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

QUIRKiT said:


> Pot meet kettle.
> 
> So you're ok with forcing a mother pushing her kid around in a stroller into the road because you're too self involved and lazy to park your vehicle in a way that doesn't block the perfectly safe and _legal_ pedestrian path?


The time I have to do it, is in a suburban subdivision on a cul de sac street. Sure, they have a chance of being hit by a car, or a meteorite. Sensationalist news sure has spooked people. In fact, the sidewalk is heaved so that she would likely have to lift the stroller which could cause her to tip her child onto the pavement and give him a subdural hematoma... The world is just out to kill this mother and her kid.

Kitchens do not have any cars to run her over either... :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> How about this. When I bought my house there was no sidewalk. Now there is. I never went to the meeting obviously, if there was one, but also never got an info that a sidewalk was being discussed. So now my driveway is 6 feet shorter than when I purchased it. Of course I do not get to say what that section of the land is used for as the city is allowed to do as it pleases. Anyway, how hard is it to walk around a car when you are on a sidewalk? Would love to hear your guys justification as to why it is so difficult.
> opcorn:


Do you actually own the land all the way to the curb without any easements? Where we live, our lot ends about 20 feet from the curb of the road. Yes, we have to maintain the land but if the city decided to install sidewalks, they could do so legally. 

Additionally, when we built our house, the city wouldn't allow us to even put a driveway in the front of the house because we have an alley in the rear to access our garages.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Do you actually own the land all the way to the curb without any easements? Where we live, our lot ends about 20 feet from the curb of the road. Yes, we have to maintain the land but if the city decided to install sidewalks, they could do so legally.
> 
> Additionally, when we built our house, the city wouldn't allow us to even put a driveway in the front of the house because we have an alley in the rear to access our garages.


You should own the property but the city has eminent domain over it. So if they need to dig it up to put in a new sidewalk, or pipeline, or lemonade stand, they can.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> You should own the property but the city has eminent domain over it. So if they need to dig it up to put in a new sidewalk, or pipeline, or lemonade stand, they can. Usually a sidewalk or the like will need community permission via a council meeting.


We don't own the land. It is part of the city's right of way of the road. The road itself is only about 24' wide but the right of way is about 64' wide. I have our survey and since we own the land on each side of the road, the lot and road is specifically detailed on the survey.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Power5 said:


> So now my driveway is 6 feet shorter than when I purchased it. Of course I do not get to say what that section of the land is used for as the city is allowed to do as it pleases.





spockcat said:


> We don't own the land. It is part of the city's right of way of the road. The road itself is only about 24' wide but the right of way is about 64' wide. I have our survey and since we own the land on each side of the road, the lot and road is specifically detailed on the survey.



Exactly the same way here. You buy property according to the property lines, not according to what looks like the end of where you own. You should have had a survey done before you bought it. I live on a dead-end street with a 25 foot road on it. But it's not centered, so the RoW of 40' is completed by only just over 6 feet on the far side from me, and 8 feet of front yard I don't own in front of me. It's currently grass since we go nowhere and don't need sidewalks, but if they ever add more to the road, they can take basically the whole front yard from us. It's not ours.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Exactly the same way here. You buy property according to the property lines, not according to what looks like the end of where you own. You should have had a survey done before you bought it. I live on a dead-end street with a 25 foot road on it. But it's not centered, so the RoW of 40' is completed by only just over 6 feet on the far side from me, and 8 feet of front yard I don't own in front of me. It's currently grass since we go nowhere and don't need sidewalks, but if they ever add more to the road, they can take basically the whole front yard from us. It's not ours.


You are speaking of the public right of way. That is the easement the city gets for roads. They do not OWN it though.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

from wacky accidents to sidewalks..


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Power5 said:


> You are speaking of the public right of way. That is the easement the city gets for roads. They do not OWN it though.


Well, whoever owns it, I certainly don't. The grass is nice but I know it's not mine. 



veedubman72 said:


> from wacky accidents to sidewalks..



:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

veedubman72 said:


> from wacky accidents to sidewalks..


If you insist


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This works in GTA. Should be fine here.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This works in GTA. Should be fine here.
> 
> https://giant.gfycat.com/LightheartedDefiantAnhinga.gif


Wow, watched that like 15 times wondering what I was watching happen between the 2 trucks. Then saw the car fall off the overpass. Lol


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Well, whoever owns it, I certainly don't. The grass is nice but I know it's not mine.


It's yours, but city can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> This works in GTA. Should be fine here.


do a barrel roll!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> This works in GTA. Should be fine here.



Challenge completed


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Power5 said:


> It's yours, but city can do whatever they want with it.


You don't understand the term ROW. The city most certainly does own that land. You own whatever is inside your property line. Your property line is almost certainly not the curb line (in rare cases it may be). 

So the city builds a sidewalk on their land. You park your car on a city sidewalk that is not on your land, and then call the person that is annoyed that they can't walk on the city sidewalk self righteous? The person that has privatized a public asset to store their car is the self righteous one.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> You don't understand the term ROW. The city most certainly does own that land. You own whatever is inside your property line. Your property line is almost certainly not the curb line (in rare cases it may be).
> 
> So the city builds a sidewalk on their land. You park your car on a city sidewalk that is not on your land, and then call the person that is annoyed that they can't walk on the city sidewalk self righteous? The person that has privatized a public asset to store their car is the self righteous one.


You own the property to the centerline of the street in many cases. The city has a public right of way easement that typically extends onto the owners property and allows the city to do maintenence and updates to the roadway and sidewalk. The Home Owner owns the land and pays taxes on it.

Depends on how the city is chopped up.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

fergysan564 said:


> It sure would be nice if you could stop posting content you found around the internet without posting credit. I realize you don't make any money from this, but stealing content is still stealing content.


What are you talking, almost every video posted here is without credit and 9 out of 10 people do not own the footage. This thread would be about 2 pages if they did.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> You own the property to the centerline of the street in many cases. The city has a public right of way easement that typically extends onto the owners property and allows the city to do maintenence and updates to the roadway and sidewalk. The Home Owner owns the land and pays taxes on it.
> 
> Depends on how the city is chopped up.


If individuals owned the land on which the roads are built then they could also be named in lawsuits. And building setbacks are measured from your property line, not the center of the road.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> This works in GTA. Should be fine here.


Surely they died from that fall.. wow.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Surely they died from that fall.. wow.


Looks like he landed upright on the wheels, not the roof, so very doubtful the driver died. According to the gfycat link, this came from this youtube video. That youtube video is a compilation and doesn't give links to any of the original videos that might tell us what happened. However, the youtube description does state that all the accident in that compilation were non-fatal.


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

CodeMan said:


>


:laugh: ^^


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

This is why you shouldn't smoke and fart in a car.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

^ deserved every bit of that stupid prize


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

veedubman72 said:


> ^ deserved every bit of that stupid prize


it aint that big of a deal.


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

You're right it's not, but he still got what he deserved for being stupid


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Would like more info on that fireball lady.  :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

jreed1337 said:


>


Metallitubby Approved.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Power5 said:


> Would like more info on that fireball lady.  :laugh:


that video is a several years old and has been posted a couple dozen times in various threads and is in every youtube russian dashcam video. she lit a cigarette in her converted LPG citroen xsara that obviously had a faulty/leaky valve. LINK


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> Metallitubby Approved.


Indeed.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fortunately this is an almost accident. Good driving by the truck driver.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Fortunately this is an almost accident. Good *effort* by the truck driver.


FIFY... that kid woulda been double points had the driver smacked him with the side of the trailer.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

"Johnston police said it appears *no one* was seriously injured in a crash involving four cars."

(Scroll through the "photo gallery" in the link below to see the rest.)

http://turnto10.com/news/local/four-cars-involved-in-johnston-crash


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

That's not how this works.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


^^ No accident


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> ^^ No accident


derp


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

@McMike said:


> ^^ No accident


let me help you


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another almost


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

AMAZING Intimate Essentials!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

[video]https://youtu.be/4FMwvGBGyKk?t=11s[/video]

stolen from the drive's fb page


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> [video]https://youtu.be/4FMwvGBGyKk?t=11s[/video]
> 
> stolen from the drive's fb page


Found a pic of the motorcycle guy.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

BongTechnician said:


> Found a pic of the motorcycle guy.


ftfy :thumbup:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> ftfy :thumbup:












Hope that motorcyclist has called an attorney.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time with the Caddy lol


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Fortunately this is an almost accident. Good driving by the truck driver.


This would look better had there been a bear driving it.


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Another almost


She dismounted that bike like a pro. close call though.


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

@McMike said:


> ^^ No accident


Go back a page.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

P Q said:


> talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time with the Caddy lol


More like typical terrible situational awareness by a large luxury SUV driver. All the time in the world to slow down just like the kia driver.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


I don't get why people think pulling the filler out will help to improve anything...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

0dd_j0b said:


> I don't get why people think pulling the filler out will help to improve anything...


It most definitely improved this gif.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

0dd_j0b said:


> I don't get why people think pulling out...


When in doubt?


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> When in doubt?


I knew I was missing the point somewhere


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another "almost" of the day from China


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Power5 said:


> More like typical terrible situational awareness by a large luxury SUV driver. All the time in the world to slow down just like the kia driver.


What large luxury SUV are you talking about?
I only see a luxury pick up truck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HackAC said:


> This would look better had there been a bear driving it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Safety chains? Who needs safety chains!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

At the end, the driver blames the crash on the wheel bolts breaking off. But that only happened when he hit the curb.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Safety chains? Who needs safety chains!


terrible reflexes on the camera car


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> terrible reflexes on the camera car


Like it or not, the universally accepted reaction time is around 2.5 seconds.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Apparently all that is needed to stop a Russian tank is a lamppost.  *Speeding tank in middle of Minsk skids off the road
*


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> Like it or not, the universally accepted reaction time is around 2.5 seconds.


I don't like it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

edit: video is better


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

White truck was towing the boat.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CodeMan said:


> Black truck was towing the boat.


Boat trailer is attached to the white truck. Black truck has no marks on its roof where the boat would have had to have traveled had it been on a trailer behind the black truck.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Boat trailer is attached to the white truck. Black truck has no marks on its roof where the boat would have had to have traveled had it been on a trailer behind the black truck.


:thumbup: 

Derp


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> edit: video is better
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZqVx36uTfM


Much better base jumping video. Well at least starting at the 1:24 mark.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> Much better base jumping video. Well at least starting at the 1:24 mark.


Yes, the nude base jump is nice but it has no motor vehicle crashing.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Yes, the nude base jump is nice but it has no motor vehicle crashing.


LOL, neither does that GIF.

Kudos to CodeMan for posting something new, and accident related.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> LOL, neither does that GIF.


You don't see the damage on the left side of that truck after it dropped into the pit?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry human, I'm outta here!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> You don't see the damage on the left side of that truck after it dropped into the pit?


On that 254×230 image you posted? Nope. 

If there was..... ow do you know it wasn't damaged _before_ the drop?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> On that 254×230 image you posted? Nope.
> 
> If there was..... ow do you know it wasn't damaged _before_ the drop?


You bitch when pictures are too big. You bitch when pictures are too small. Maybe we rename you Goldilocks. 

Here, you can make it any size you like:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> You bitch when pictures are too big. You bitch when pictures are too small. Maybe we rename you Goldilocks.
> 
> Here, you can make it any size you like:


That's juuuuuuust right. Thanks for that. 

Now that I can see it more clearly, was that really a wacky accident?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> That's juuuuuuust right. Thanks for that.
> 
> Now that I can see it more clearly, was that really a wacky accident?


It might be wacky but it definitely is not a wacky traffic accident.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

derrrrrrrrp less whining more pics


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> derrrrrrrrp less rozaps more pics


FIFY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

@McMike said:


> That's juuuuuuust right. Thanks for that.
> 
> Now that I can see it more clearly, was that really a wacky accident?


The outcropping strike to passenger side preventing him from tumbling forward 

Seems like a bad idea that strangely worked out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

^^^ Watched this about 9 times waiting for him to crash into something.

Spoiler alert. He never does.

:laugh:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

I love how sound the horn makes on that Patrol when submerged.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stuck throttle Lexus?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

AutoBear said:


>


Drove the Chevy to the levy?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AutoBear said:


>


dam!


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> Drove the Chevy to the levy?


It was NOT dry.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


What a tool, just like Russians in the snow. No need to drive cautiously or keep a lower speed it's just fog.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

clutchrider said:


> What a tool, just like Russians in the snow. No need to drive cautiously or keep a lower speed it's just fog.


if i remember right this is one of those auto-pilot tesla 'failures'


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> if i remember right this is one of those auto-pilot tesla 'failures'


Did not think tesla changed lanes without driver interaction through the turn signal stalk.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Power5 said:


> Did not think tesla changed lanes without driver interaction through the turn signal stalk.


i could be wrong


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wonder if he got back to the car in time? :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Truck tries to pass a fire truck as it makes a left turn while on an emergency run


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

Mmmm, justice porn :laugh::heart:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

core5 said:


> Mmmm, justice porn :laugh::heart:


Pro tip: don't Google ^^^^ that at work.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

cubedfreek said:


> Pro tip: don't Google ^^^^ that at work.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Stuck throttle Lexus?


Looks like a current generation Civic Hatch?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

That's my turn


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


>


Judge Judy! how could you?!


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


This made me LOL


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Truck tries to pass a fire truck as it makes a left turn while on an emergency run


This is confusing me. One of those cameras needs to be mirrored I think.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

spockcat said:


> That's my turn


Who says turn signal etiquette is dead?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone had a wacky traffic accident on the 405 at John Wayne Airport in Santa Ana, CA an hour or so ago.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

310?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> 310?


I think it was 9:15-9:30 or so west coast time.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

@McMike said:


> I think it was 9:15-9:30 or so west coast time.


:laugh:

Cessna 310.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Cessna 310.


It is
https://flightaware.com/resources/registration/N87297


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Power5 said:


> This is confusing me. One of those cameras needs to be mirrored I think.


It is mirrored. It's only confusing because it was placed on the right side. 
If you swapped it to the left side, then it represents the same view the driver saw in left side mirror. 

I do wonder if the fire truck was running code 3, when they swung all the way out to the right hand turn lane, to make a left turn.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Any news story on the semi crash? And it looks like he really wanted that black friday sale.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

biker apologizes


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> biker apologizes


Does he have a mouth guard or is he just really smiley?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

evosky said:


> Does he have a mouth guard or is he just really smiley?


With his skills, lets hope its a mouth guard.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> biker apologizes


There is some humanity left in this world.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

almost


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

another close one


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

spockcat said:


>


And like a good VW driver, they used their signal.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really a traffic accident but motor vehicle accident nevertheless. 

https://gfycat.com/ImpassionedSmartJaeger (gif is too long to post)

Source with NSFW language


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Just let your boys bike go!!! Knew something along the lines of that was going to happen.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

man arrested for not using a turn signal


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


> man arrested for not using a turn signal


Surely you jest.

http://wdtn.com/2017/06/13/watch-police-chase-ends-when-good-samaritan-rams-fleeing-suspect/



> Police chase ends when Good Samaritan rams fleeing suspect


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Surely you jest.
> 
> http://wdtn.com/2017/06/13/watch-police-chase-ends-when-good-samaritan-rams-fleeing-suspect/


Mine is a much better story.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

youtube said:


> This guy merged onto the I-80E (Sacramento, CA) on his motorcycle as we were driving in the fast lane. As he merged, his bike would shake and wobble. He sometimes would only have one hand on the handle bars while it was shaking!! We couldn't figure out why it was shaking, but we noticed it would only do it once he hit high speeds. We paced him for 5-10 miles after watching him "almost" loose control (about 5 or 6 times), so I got my phone out, thinking "its only a matter of time before he crashes" and I wanted the video as evidence in case anyone else got hurt. Sure enough the very moment I get my phone out, happens to be the time he loses control. We pulled over immediately.....called 911, and help the man (and his bike) off to the side of the road as quickly as possible. He did walk over to the right shoulder by himself. His face was really mashed up (his nose looked broken) and arms covered in blood. Crazy road rash!!! I still wonder how he's doing
> Oh, and the sirens you hear in the background aren't because he's being chased by the cops....my kids were watching peppa pig.....it was just a coincidence


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


>


WOW

edit - **** yo vertical video

edit 2 - I guess that still counts as a high-side, right?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Everyone's favorite trucking company;


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ADV biking - you're doing it wrong


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


>





> Quote Originally Posted by youtube
> This guy merged onto the I-80E (Sacramento, CA) on his motorcycle as we were driving in the fast lane. As he merged, *his bike would shake and wobble. He sometimes would only have one hand on the handle bars while it was shaking!! We couldn't figure out why it was shaking, but we noticed it would only do it once he hit high speeds. We paced him for 5-10 miles after watching him "almost" loose control (about 5 or 6 times)*, so I got my phone out, thinking "its only a matter of time before he crashes" and I wanted the video as evidence in case anyone else got hurt. Sure enough the very moment I get my phone out, happens to be the time he loses control. We pulled over immediately.....called 911, and help the man (and his bike) off to the side of the road as quickly as possible. He did walk over to the right shoulder by himself. His face was really mashed up (his nose looked broken) and arms covered in blood. Crazy road rash!!! I still wonder how he's doing
> Oh, and the sirens you hear in the background aren't because he's being chased by the cops....my kids were watching peppa pig.....it was just a coincidence



If you are THAT DUMB, you deserve every single inch of road rash you get. Please tell me this human hasn't reproduced.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Everyone's favorite trucking company;


Q: What's the difference between a Swift driver and a toilet? 

A: A toilet can back up.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Used to be a McLaren 570S. Driver escaped with minor injuries:what:

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-wiltshire-40476901


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

funnee84bunny said:


> Used to be a McLaren 570S. Driver escaped with minor injuries:what:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-wiltshire-40476901


Carbon composite chassis are amazing at disapating kinetic energy. As long as the instantaneous Gs aren't too great, and there's no cockpit intrusion, the survival rate is near 100%.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Lithium Lotus said:


> Any news story on the semi crash? And it looks like he really wanted that black friday sale.


this was local
theres a video of both guys going at it for half a mile crashing and bumping each other, raod raging badly, and then this guys steering broke or something and down the bridge it went.
driver was injured but not badly and there were no other people injured
if it happenned a couple of tens more meters down the road, it may have gone over a kindergarden right at drop-off time
could have been a lot worse.
even the driver that went down said some car closed on him and he swerved to avoid hitting him. little he knew there was some video of them jerking each other off.
mother****ers
theres been a lot of things going on here recently about trailers because there are specific times thru the day that they are not allowed in the city streets.
example:
they can not drive thru the city before 9am, but never, never was this rule enforced, so now when police starts giving them tickets, they make miles long lines right at the start of the no-drive zone starting at 6 am, blocking the streets and making traffic 100 times worse, all of them strugling to obey the law right at 9am...


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Swift driver: you need to check your oil
Camera truck: nah I don't need to
Swift driver: CHECK YOUR GAT DANG OIL!
Camera truck: FINE!


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

DerSpiegel said:


> If you are THAT DUMB, you deserve every single inch of road rash you get. Please tell me this human hasn't reproduced.


Anyone know why his bike was acting so crazy? My gut feeling is the front wheel was "loose" but I'm not a motorcycle guy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NotFast said:


> Anyone know why his bike was acting so crazy? My gut feeling is the front wheel was "loose" but I'm not a motorcycle guy.


according to google:



> What causes a motorcycle to wobble at high speed?
> At the same time, violent accelerations might cause the front wheel to wobble due to the lesser pressure of the wheel pushing the ground. Wobbling may also be caused by improperly loading your bike, defective wheel alignment, lower tire pressure or faulty rims.


Probably low tire pressure and improper loading for the guy in the video.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

PlatinumGLS said:


>


Most likely he has a bad/loose triple tree bearing


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


How did these get past tech inspection? I don't know drag racing rules and regs, but it seems like those wheels and suspension would be a fail.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

philf1fan2 said:


> Carbon composite chassis are amazing at disapating kinetic energy. As long as the instantaneous Gs aren't too great, and there's no cockpit intrusion, the survival rate is near 100%.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Most of the damages were caused by the fire when it burst into flames.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

thegoodson said:


> How did these get past tech inspection? I don't know drag racing rules and regs, but it seems like those wheels and suspension would be a fail.


Some of those guys ran 11s that night without an issue. Not sure what was up with the lugs on that one. Not like these guys bring an extra set of 32s with drag slicks on them, I'm pretty sure he drove there on them.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Everyone's favorite trucking company;


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

That's cutting it close

start at :20


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Some of those guys ran 11s that night without an issue. Not sure what was up with the lugs on that one. Not like these guys bring an extra set of 32s with drag slicks on them, I'm pretty sure he drove there on them.


It looks like the acceleration squat caused the fenders to bite into the tires hard enough to rip the lugs right out. I wonder if low quality adapters were a factor here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


This is why you NEVER let the guys on site tell you exactly where to set up your rig.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CodeMan said:


> It looks like the acceleration squat caused the fenders to bite into the tires hard enough to rip the lugs right out. I wonder if low quality adapters were a factor here.


He did a burnout without any issue, maybe you're right about the launch.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

almost


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

potholes are bad in the Northeast you say?

(turn down volume)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bumper cars!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

GOTCHA!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> almost


Nice save on the white b-train semi. That's a bone head move.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

funnee84bunny said:


> GOTCHA!


I saw this on the news and all the crazy videos. Happened here in Cleveland. That's a City of Cleveland Public Water truck/van. A sinkhole opened up below the street engulfing the van with the driver inside! Their biggest fear was the tow truck falling in as well. It's like they didn't want to be in this thread :laugh: It's funny seeing the brick road being held up by the asphalt.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bus breakup


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Volvo owner not happy that the cyclists are taking up the entire lane










https://www.facebook.com/NatchezTraceParkwayNPS/posts/1598802810132546

WILLIAMSON CO, TN – On Saturday, July 8, 2017, at approximately 11:00 a.m., Greg Goodman and Tyler Noe were cycling on the Natchez Trace Parkway, a designated bike route, near the Parkway’s northern terminus. A black Volvo passing the bicyclists struck Noe causing serious but non-life threatening injuries. The Volvo’s driver failed to stop and left the scene. Goodman was wearing a camera and provided a video of the incident to investigators.

...

University School of Nashville's Dean of Students Charged In Natchez Trace Hit And Run Caught On Video

... According to Goodman's post, a witness said they'd see the same car try to hit another cyclist last week.

In the Tennessee and Mississippi portions of the 444-mile road, cyclists are permitted to ride in the vehicle lanes. ...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Volvo owner not happy that the cyclists are taking up the entire lane....
> 
> In the Tennessee and Mississippi portions of the 444-mile road, cyclists are permitted to ride in the vehicle lanes. ...


Saw a person on my FB feed saying that it was the cyclist's fault that he was so far out of the lane.  

I get it... you get mad when cyclists ride 2 abreast. Sometimes I do too, and I am a cyclist.
If you feel it's illegal, go ahead and call the cops. Even though it might not be.

But what kind of mental malfunction makes you think, "They shouldn't be there... I'll fix this with full ramming speed, captain!" Must be a TCL member.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

The biker survived with a broken wrist and ankle as well as an injured back.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Surf Green said:


> But what kind of mental malfunction makes you think, "They shouldn't be there... I'll fix this with full ramming speed, captain!" Must be a TCL member.


A driver with a sense of entitlement is the worst thing on the road. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> this was local
> theres a video of both guys going at it for half a mile crashing and bumping each other, road raging badly, and then this guys steering broke or something and down the bridge it went.
> driver was injured but not badly and there were no other people injured
> if it happenned a couple of tens more meters down the road, it may have gone over a kindergarden right at drop-off time
> ...





mraguilar said:


>


Looks like he finally slipped off the back corner of the lead truck and his wheel was so far turned, as he was rage-ing into the guy, that when it slipped off it darted right faster than he could correct.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This drunk/stoned kid last night around 11:00 pm. 4 lane road marked 35 mph with a bend. Saw him at the last second coming up behind me in my rearview mirror and out of the corner of my eye saw him dart across the empty 4 lane road, hit a crub, brushes that were a fents, a big palm tree, flip up in the air and land on the driver's side facing almost 180 degrees from his original direction of travel. 

As I was on the phone with 911 a fire truck rolled up. They just happened to be returning from another call and weren't actually dispatched. I stuck around to give the cops my info. According to another couple who the guy had passed a few minutes back he was weaving all over the place and driving very erratically.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

J-Tim said:


> A *cyclist* with a sense of entitlement is the worst thing on the road. :banghead::banghead:



FTFY. we have a whole threads for this topic. :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Everyone mark this date. Sprockat posted his own photo!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> Everyone mark this date. Sprockat posted his own photo!


Exciting stuff doesn't happen around me that often.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> FTFY. we have a whole threads for this topic. :laugh:


So you're the guy that takes the side of an attempted murderer? Cool.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

AutoBear said:


> The biker survived with a broken wrist and ankle as well as an injured back.


Every time I think to myself "getting a motorcycle sounds like a good idea" I see photos like this and that turns into "getting a motorcycle sounds like a bad idea".


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

AutoBear said:


>












\/ \/ \/


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

^Too soon :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## IK1015 (Jul 28, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


RIP.... Husband and wife died.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


"here comes the boss, look busy"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> "here comes the boss, look busy"


Actually the guy was caught on police CCTV breaking into the Range Rover in the picture. Cops were dispatched to apprehend him. Not having guns, the British cop had to resort to hitting him with a door.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Actually the guy was caught on police CCTV breaking into the Range Rover in the picture. Cops were dispatched to apprehend him. Not having guns, the British cop had to resort to hitting him with a door.


jokes, how do they work


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Actually the guy was caught on police CCTV breaking into the Range Rover in the picture. Cops were dispatched to apprehend him. Not having guns, the British cop had to resort to hitting him with a door.


They don't ask them to stop for tea and biscuits, or that is a Canadian thing only?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

from another thread:



















don't drink and drive. apparently they all survived. 

http://komonews.com/news/local/suspected-dui-crash-injures-2-cuts-power-to-200-homes-near-lake-stevens


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> don't drink and drive. apparently they all survived.


drunk = survivor
sober = dead

in my experience with nightly news reports of local accidents.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> HOODRIDER,gif/IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Those pedestrian safe front ends really DO work 😉
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


I feel like there's been a lot of gifs/vids lately of people driving on their rims, brakes, whatever. wtf is up with that


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No time to wait for the elevator. Must go now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> I feel like there's been a lot of gifs/vids lately of people driving on their rims, brakes, whatever. wtf is up with that


Like this one?


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> I feel like there's been a lot of gifs/vids lately of people driving on their rims, brakes, whatever. wtf is up with that


I saw this exact kind of thing in person on I-95 N around Richmond, VA. It was a Nissan Rogue, and the driver was just driving like everything was OK, sparks and smoke galore. :screwy:


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> No time to wait for the elevator. Must go now.


Oh China, you're so crazy!


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dravenport said:


> I feel like there's been a lot of gifs/vids lately of people driving on their rims, brakes, whatever. wtf is up with that


C'mon now, you know the answer to this question => absolutely no fvcks given


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope it hurt


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

She points to the camera and they take off running. The "witness" was in on it too. 

Edit: source


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

bastion72 said:


> She points to the camera and they take off running. The "witness" was in on it too.
> 
> Edit: source


Someone tried an insurance scam on me a few years back. I was backing out of my driveway, stopped when I saw the dude on the sidewalk, and he threw himself into my car. I didn't have a camera but I got out of the car and called him out on his BS. He said "I was just trying to show you what would happen if you weren't paying attention" and walked off. It was weird.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bastion72 said:


> She points to the camera and they take off running. The "witness" was in on it too.
> 
> Edit: source


It is a shame that she pointed out her dash cam before the cops got there. Would have been great for the cops to have caught the scammers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

go use your phone somewhere else


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> CLOSE CALL: No one hurt after crash leaves car teetering on a New Jersey highway overpass












nice grind, brah!


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> Man survives as car crushed by large piece of scrap metal in Florida





















http://abcnews.go.com/US/man-survives-car-crushed-large-piece-scrap-metal/story?id=48658373


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

> http://abcnews.go.com/US/man-survives-car-crushed-large-piece-scrap-metal/story?id=48658373


Volvo 940 ? Dumb luck that it fell just far enough to the passenger-side, but it's better than no luck at all.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

philf1fan2 said:


> Volvo 940 ? Dumb luck that it fell just far enough to the passenger-side, but it's better than no luck at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Pontiac Montana


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

(MAP)
http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...cle_a51a1b93-aecb-5408-9611-e637f0a32989.html




















> Authorities say the speeding SUV had hit an embankment and launched into the air, like something out of a Hollywood movie, before crashing down on Redding’s roof in the 5900 block of Lillian Avenue. He was told the SUV sped down Mimika Avenue to where that street ends in a T-intersection in front of his home.


No ****. How fast do you have to be going to get that kind of altitude?

The last stop sign was almost 1,100 feet from the house. Anyone know how much speed an Envoy can get in that distance? That was one hell of a hit, just look at roof.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> nice grind, brah!


Hope that's totaled or it's got leather, those seats are going to have a lot of poo on them.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

boat traffic is still traffic; happened on a lake back home



> LAKE GAGE, Ind. (WFLA) – Nearly a dozen people were ejected from a boat that started spinning out of control at a lake in Indiana.
> 
> Someone called 911 to say several people were involved in a boating accident at Lake Gage, and the boat was still running unmanned, going about 30 miles per hour.
> 
> The boat slammed into a dock and a patrol boat with two conservation officers on board, but they were not injured.


video: http://wfla.com/2017/07/16/video-se...d-after-unmanned-boat-circles-out-of-control/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

n0rdicalex. said:


> boat traffic is still traffic; happened on a lake back home


It's circling for the first five minutes. Fast forward to 5:00. 





I don't know much about boats, but that looks a little small for 10 passengers.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

That bow line is a little slack.









http://www.mvtimes.com/2017/07/10/developing-car-water-edgartown/


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

AutoBear said:


>


Yes!


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

GolfTango said:


> Yes!


The cyclist also got charged for running a red light.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/cyclist-struck-dramatic-video-1.4207758


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

AutoBear said:


> The cyclist also got charged for running a red light.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/cyclist-struck-dramatic-video-1.4207758


Yup, cut and dried.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> Yes!





AutoBear said:


> The cyclist also got charged for running a red light.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/cyclist-struck-dramatic-video-1.4207758


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

AutoBear said:


> The cyclist also got charged for running a red light.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/cyclist-struck-dramatic-video-1.4207758


Good! :beer:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AutoBear said:


> The cyclist also got charged for running a red light.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/cyclist-struck-dramatic-video-1.4207758


Bam!

Funny how the bicycle almost hit a pedestrian...


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

@McMike said:


> I don't know much about boats, but that looks a little small for 10 passengers.


typical 20'-22' ski boat (Ski Nautique Air Nautique it appears) so about 8-10 passengers legally. typically you see drunk college kids using their parents boat during the summer tied up at sandbars partying all day, then showing off as they get hammered in the afternoon.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

col.mustard said:


>


Someone misspelled "pre-lasik"


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

in the case of the cyclist above, would he pay for the damage done to the car?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can't embed:

https://streamable.com/5d8tm

EDIT: gif of above video


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> It's circling for the first five minutes. Fast forward to 5:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not terribly exciting video, it doesn't look to be going very fast, why not leave it until it runs out of gas


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> Someone misspelled "pre-lasik"


lol, typing too fast. :facepalm: :beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> not terribly exciting video, it doesn't look to be going very fast, why not leave it until it runs out of gas


Could have many hours of fuel on board. It already smashed into two docks and probably would have continued to do so, only adding to the damage and potential environmental hazard.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


Weird looking Jeep doing weird off-roading, is that somewhere in Ohio?


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Weird looking Jeep doing weird off-roading, is that somewhere in Ohio?


Weird looking jeep and Adidas track pants ! Russia !!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

NHDUBN#2 said:


> Weird looking jeep and Adidas track pants ! Russia !!


Or Emmett's backyard.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

GolfTango said:


> Or Emmett's backyard.


Emmett's back yard is in Russia??


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

gaki said:


> emmett's back yard is in russia??


this is how we got hacked!!!!1 alert the possum police!


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Gaki said:


> Emmett's back yard is in Russia??


He is in a great shape.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Today... Seattle area


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> Or Emmett's backyard.


O H I O, land of heroin and stuff.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Weird looking Jeep doing weird off-roading, is that somewhere in Ohio?


Looks like a UAZ-469. I'm actually impressed it couldn't get over those tracks, those things are pretty robust off-roaders with low gearing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

almost


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/NaturalGlisteningIndianelephant.gif



So fake, look at all those green pixels.
:laugh:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

audifans said:


> Today... Seattle area


Of courrrrssseeeeeee it's in the lefffffffftttt laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnneeeee. Gooooooooooodd joooooooobb King county!!!!!


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

That's only southeast and maybe northwest Ohio, you know, Trump/Jesus land.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Gaki said:


> Of courrrrssseeeeeee it's in the lefffffffftttt laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnneeeee. Gooooooooooodd joooooooobb King county!!!!!


and what the hell is that truck doing in the left lane?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

audifans said:


>


That's a pretty tight _fit._


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

brake check gone wrong


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

People who brake check deserve every bad thing that happens to them.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


> People who brake check deserve every bad thing that happens to them.


people who tailgate and speed deserve every bad thing that happens to everyone else around them to happen only to them.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> people who tailgate and speed deserve every bad thing that happens to everyone else around them to happen only to them


Move the **** over and let them pass. No need to brake check. People who brake check are absolute idiot *******s. This is coming from someone who does not tailgate and has never been brake checked. 

Like everyone, I have had people tailgate me and I hate it. Guess what I do? I move over and let them pass. If I am in area where I cannot move to another lane, I maintain my speed. Brake checking does not make the situation better and it is certainly not safer. Who actually thinks "Man, that guy is following so close that if I had to slam on my brakes, he would totally rear end me. I better slam on my brakes to show him"?

PS: We had a non-scientific poll where most people agree that brake checking is worse than tailgating. Brake checking is road rage and can result in serious injury. Move over and just let them pass.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Weird looking Jeep doing weird off-roading, is that somewhere in Ohio?


Definetively not Rail Rated :facepalm:


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

spockcat said:


> brake check gone wrong


cant tell if it is a brake check, sometimes you have to stop for many reasons, a child got loose from the belt, some sickness that suddenly come, chest pain, idk. vomit.. whatever in these cases you need to stop


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Move the **** over and let them pass. No need to brake check. People who brake check are absolute idiot *******s. This is coming from someone who does not tailgate and has never been brake checked.


[calm] the **** [down] and [drive legally]. No need to [tailgate and speed]. People who [tailgate and speed] are absolute idiot *******s. This is coming from someone who does not tailgate and has never been brake checked. see what I did there?

the two way sign posted above is a symbol for pointing out that it goes both ways. :thumbup: 



aaaaand to get back on topic:



> Shocking video shows suspect in stolen big rig crushing cars


LINK










where is the world did he think he was going to drive off to, or run away to, in a 65 foot-long tractor trailer, while dragging 2 cars :screwy:

and super :facepalm: to filming a 65 foot-long tractor-trailer in vertical.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> People who brake check deserve every bad thing that happens to them.


I brake checked a tailgater this morning. We were driving through a construction zone with many workers but he was oblivious to the driving conditions. F'em


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Reflex Silver 2.0T said:


> I brake checked a tailgater this morning. We were driving through a construction zone with many workers but he was oblivious to the driving conditions. F'em


So, you brake checked him in a work zone rather than just maintain your speed? How did that make the situation better? What if he wasn't paying attention and rear ended you or drove of course and took out a worker?

Yeah, makes complete sense.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

where are you going?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

mraguilar said:


> cant tell if it is a brake check, sometimes you have to stop for many reasons, a child got loose from the belt, some sickness that suddenly come, chest pain, idk. vomit.. whatever in these cases you need to stop


Iirc it is from a video that has been posted a couple times in the past. 
The car comes up in the other lane then gets over and slows down.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Much quicker way to unload a car off a trailer than using the ramps!!!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Much quicker way to unload a car off a trailer than using the ramps!!!


i was like cool, cool, cool, uh oh, oh no, noooooooes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


This happened yesterday maybe 10 minutes from me. Not very often a tornado shows it's face in Hamburg NY. It straight REKT the fairgrounds and blew out a bunch of car windows at the casino (which is right next to the fair grounds.) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

you can see the phone go flying out the window :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Lucian1988 said:


> you can see the phone go flying out the window :laugh:


Driving. Do they have an app for that?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Probably could have made it they weren't on the brakes :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Lucian1988 said:


> you can see the phone go flying out the window :laugh:


As much as I'd like it to be his phone, it's a piece of the side mirror trim.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> Driving. Do they have an app for that?


Dude forgot to install the Turn and Brake app.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Lucian1988 said:


> you can see the phone go flying out the window :laugh:


Holy crap!............................ they were using their turn signal. :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> As much as I'd like it to be his phone, it's a piece of the side mirror trim.


It does look like the phone ends up flying out of his hands and bounces around on the dash board right before the airbags go off.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> As much as I'd like it to be his phone, it's a piece of the side mirror trim.





NeverEnoughCars said:


> It does look like the phone ends up flying out of his hands and bounces around on the dash board right before the airbags go off.


You're both right. 

Mirror is circled, and it's an iPhone.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Much quicker way to unload a car off a trailer than using the ramps!!!


Forklift faster descent, or truck slower traverse and they might have pulled it off.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

S1ack said:


> Forklift faster descent, or truck slower traverse and they might have pulled it off.


Pulled what off? My take on this is, they were simply doing a roof strength test. The roof held up during the rollover, and therefore the vehicle passed the test. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> This happened yesterday maybe 10 minutes from me. Not very often a tornado shows it's face in Hamburg NY. It straight REKT the fairgrounds and blew out a bunch of car windows at the casino (which is right next to the fair grounds.)


what is REKT an acronym for? 

Repeat Everything Kyle Tells?
Rampage Earth Killing Team?
Rats Eat Kellogs's Too?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

col.mustard said:


> what is REKT an acronym for?


Relevant Evolution Kills Time


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

REKT = wrecked 

At least that's what I thought...excuse my ignorance if I'm wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

MkIII2ohslow said:


> REKT = wrecked
> 
> At least that's what I thought...excuse my ignorance if I'm wrong
> 
> ...


I always thought it was a short term used from the gaming world because typing rekt is far and away cooler when you are teabagging your prey...I dunno.


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Relevant...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Metallitubby said:


> Driving. Do they have an app for that?


They do, but obviously it crashed.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

CodeMan said:


>


Not for nuthin... there should have been an empty flat bed train car under that. 

Truck man's stupidity < train man's stupidity


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://wjla.com/news/local/reported-police-involved-accident-shuts-down-road-in-dc



>


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


Id say that's the best possible outcome of that situation lol


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

P Q said:


> Id say that's the best possible outcome of that situation lol



small crossover and utility trailer owner... definitely a TCL member... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say drugs were involved with that guy.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

NotFast said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say drugs were involved with that guy.


Drugs may have been involved with people that record these things in portrait mode. Ugh. Couldn't even keep the car in frame when it moved around either.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

CodeMan said:


>


something something Nissan owners


----------



## satisfied2 (Aug 25, 2016)

NotFast said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say drugs were involved with that guy.


Standard California driving actually.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

It's sad that nowadays, everytime something happens people start filming with their phones instead of actually helping.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

AutoBear said:


> It's sad that nowadays, every time something happens people start filming with their phones instead of actually helping.


You would have a civilian attempt to walk up to the car and tell the driver to stop or remove the key from the car?

Hell when cops intervene people are upset when they rip law breakers out of their cars because they are not cooperating. Seems like a no win here. 

Civilian attempts to pull driver from car and gets run over or stabbed or shot or who knows what, or cop shows up and forcibly pulls driver from car and arrests him and gets thrown up on the news as a bad cop for man handling an unarmed "non" threat.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> It's sad that nowadays, everytime something happens people start filming with their phones instead of actually helping.


I wanted the guy behind him (who was already hit) to pull up against the Nissan's rear bumper. Once the Nissan was pinned, both cars could put it in park, and wait for the cops. 


BTW, I've started responding to these portrait video people directly.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

^^^ Haha, great. I am going to use this as well. With credit to you of course. :laugh:


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I wanted the guy behind him (who was already hit) to pull up against the Nissan's rear bumper. Once the Nissan was pinned, both cars could put it in park, and wait for the cops.
> 
> 
> BTW, I've started responding to these portrait video people directly.


this is absolutely remarkable.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

madrussian said:


> this is absolutely remarkable.


Thanks. I used to do this, but they rarely reply any more. 



Me said:


> You friggin’ people. You have no idea how to film a video. All you did was weaken the internet today, (YouTube username). That’s all you did. You put people’s viewing in danger. Sweet dreams, son.


(hoping they would reply with some sort of comment defending their choice of orintation...)


Me said:


> Son, we live in a world that has video formatting, and that formatting has to be guarded by men with comments. Who’s gonna do it? You?
> 
> I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for these vertical videographers, and you curse the people who fight them. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That my comment, while tragic, probably eliminates sidebars. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, eliminates sidebars. You don’t want the truth because deep down in places you don’t talk about at parties, you want my comments on the internet, you need my comments on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

but did any one get a plate number? lol


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> something something Nissan owners


Something something "case of the Monday's"

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

gcodori said:


> Something something "case of the Monday's"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

gcodori said:


> Something something "case of the Monday's"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I think it was $1 fish tacos and $1 Coronas down at the local mobile eatery unit night.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Interstate 5 up North. Seattle area

'Lucky' driver ducks in nick of time as I-5 road debris crashes into windshield

Glad I gave up motorcycles a long time ago



> FIFE, Wash. - A quick-acting driver barely avoided a devastating injury Wednesday morning when a chunk of debris crashed through his windshield as he was heading up Interstate 5, the Washington State Patrol reports.
> Trooper Brooke Bova says the driver was traveling at freeway speeds in a northbound lane of I-5 in Fife when the chunk of airborne debris smashed into his windshield - in a trajectory straight toward his face.
> "Luckily for him he saw it coming and was able to dodge - so it didn't hit him in the face or the head," Bova said. "It probably would have been devastating to him if it had."
> The chunk of debris, which appears to be a brake part from a semi rig, ended up slamming into the driver's shoulder.
> ...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

gcodori said:


> Something something "case of the Monday's"


It Atlanta, that's a good thing ala:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Hory Shiite


That's I-5 literally in front of my office and nearly the exact time of day I arrive here. Damn


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Interstate 5 up North. Seattle area
> 
> 'Lucky' driver ducks in nick of time as I-5 road debris crashes into windshield
> 
> Glad I gave up motorcycles a long time ago


oh geeze... He dodges left and misses the head hit. (where's that gif of the guy dodging things coming at him?)


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

Hand Cannon said:


> oh geeze... He dodges left and misses the head hit. (where's that gif of the guy dodging things coming at him?)


I'm expecting a gif of a wrench being thrown from the Dodgeball movie any minute now. 

Aaaaannnnnyyyy minute now....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

dang



Roberto Dimento said:


> Interstate 5 up North. Seattle area
> 
> 'Lucky' driver ducks in nick of time as I-5 road debris crashes into windshield
> 
> Glad I gave up motorcycles a long time ago


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Hand Cannon said:


> oh geeze... He dodges left and misses the head hit. (where's that gif of the guy dodging things coming at him?)


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

The Igneous Faction said:


>


Damn... I forgot about how great that scene was. Bush was classy in that one.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> Damn... I forgot about how great that scene was. Bush was classy in that one.


always impressed with his reflexes in that video. I'm 99% sure chretien would have gotten smoked in the face. both times. zut alorssssss


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

The Igneous Faction said:


>


Should have been a pitcher. He threw both shoes in almost the exact same spot.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

How does a 22 year old get ahold of a Hellcat? And it crashed IN FRONT OF the Volo Auto Museum! :laugh:

Police chase ends in fiery crash outside Volo Auto Museum


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

NotFast said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> How does a 22 year old get ahold of a Hellcat? And it crashed IN FRONT OF the Volo Auto Museum! :laugh:
> 
> Police chase ends in fiery crash outside Volo Auto Museum



Doesnt look to be a HellCat based off of wheel/tire combo. There are HC's with those wheels, from what I'm searched they say "SRT" in the middle these seem to not.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NotFast said:


> How does a 22 year old get ahold of a Hellcat? And it crashed IN FRONT OF the Volo Auto Museum! :laugh:
> 
> Police chase ends in fiery crash outside Volo Auto Museum


Can we confirm it's a Hellcat?


















I only ask because there's no badge on the fender, and reached 84mph on Rt 12 (MAP)


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Was there a set of these found at the scene?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BongTechnician said:


> Was there a set of these found at the scene?
> Splitter_Protector.jpg


I once read a thread about those in a Challenger forum. Good times.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

AutoBear said:


>


Guess god called in sick today.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

NotFast;107011098How does a 22 year old get ahold of a Hellcat?
[/QUOTE said:


> In the words of Steve Harvey.. Show me PARENTS!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

P Q said:


> In the words of Steve Harvey.. Show me PARENTS!


You mean Richard Dawson?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GraphiteAZ said:


> Guess god called in sick today.


More like God called them home before they were finished driving.
(massive health issue while driving = drove full speed off the road)


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You mean Richard Dawson?


I'm not from that generation, but sure lmao


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

P Q said:


> I'm not from that generation, but sure lmao


Are you from the Ray Combs generation?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I am 30 so not sure where I fall. My wife watches it now so that's really the only reason I watch the current state of the show lmao


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


>


The kid was named Dakota and was driving a Dodge. Too bad it was the wrong one.



> Wauconda Police Chief David Wermes said 22-year-old Dakota Eckmann, a Wauconda resident, faces numerous charges, including attempting to flee police and possession of drug paraphernalia, as a result of the chase.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Power5 said:


> Should have been a pitcher.


Some people just prefer to be the catcher.


----------



## 1finn (Sep 6, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Can we confirm it's a Hellcat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Hellcat.....tail lights show it to be a pre 2015.


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah, that's just a regular ol' RT.


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

BongTechnician said:


> Was there a set of these found at the scene?


By the looks of the location and the driver I'm sure some of this was found:










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

WALS1 said:


> Yeah, that's just a regular ol' RT.


So is this the new "AK-47?" Media sees a Challenger used in a crime, and all of a sudden it's a 'Hellcat"


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Media sees a Challenger used in a crime, and all of a sudden it's a 'Hellcat"


No one needs a car that looks that fast.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Surprised street racing was not the suspected cause. Usually any fast car with a kid driving was suspected of street racing.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Surprised street racing was not the suspected cause. Usually any fast car with a kid driving was suspected of street racing.


If he was, he definitely DNF'd


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> If he was, he definitely DNF'd


He'll have a 75 spot grid penalty at the next round.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> No one needs a car that looks that fast.


They are unsafe at any speed


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

haha somehow the brand being tombstone is fitting:



> No one was hurt.
> 
> "But there's a lot of frozen pizzas laying out on the interstate right now," Arkansas Department of Transportation Department spokesman Danny Straessle said from the scene. "Lots of pizza fatalities."












album: http://www.arkansasonline.com/galleries/23432/album/#1

Article: http://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2017/aug/09/truck-spills-frozen-pizzas-i-30-little-rock-westbo/


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Nooo.. I love me some Tombstones...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://www.autoblog.com/2017/08/11/video-motorcyclist-rides-off-cliff-survives/


> The 27-year-old said he's been riding for six years, and that he thinks the problem was with the bike's steering, and not rider error. "I love taking corners ... but this corner wasn't even sharp, and I was only doing like 40 miles an hour and I went to lean into this turn and this bike would not let lean," he said. From the video, he appears to enter the corner at closer to 60 mph, and is still going over 40 mph when he hits the gravel shoulder.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

crossed from here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8784130-The-quot-nobody-can-drive-for-****-Jalopnik-quot-thread


> First Patrick "Boy" Geroge in the Camaro, now this.
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/three-lessons-i-...ium=socialflow
> 
> ...


----------



## import600 (Dec 9, 2007)

@McMike said:


> I once read a thread about those in a Challenger forum. Good times.


Why are those so popular?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

import600 said:


> Why are those so popular?


No idea. They are protectors for the lip spoiler/splitter.

Some dealers take them off, some leave them on. Some owners remove them, some decide to leave them on, and some don't know they are supposed to be removed.

Some owners save them, some are pissed they didn't get theirs, and ask where they can get some. Some Hellcat owners are selling theirs to other Hellcat owners, and some paint them to match. 

It's weird.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

@McMike said:


> https://www.autoblog.com/2017/08/11/video-motorcyclist-rides-off-cliff-survives/


Full of **** story, steering did not lock he got target fixation. Rear wheel locked up which made the side to the side inputs seem useless, if he would have looked where he wanted to go he would have continued on around the corner.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

97audia4 said:


> Full of **** story, steering did not lock he got target fixation. Rear wheel locked up which made the side to the side inputs seem useless, if he would have looked where he wanted to go he would have continued on around the corner.


"my speedometer was reading incorrectly, and in conjunction with my compromised steering, the rear wheel locked up too." or some other iteration of non-admission of fault


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/89a73e97-ca6e-36ef-831a-cf93f8f48394/ss_couple-transporting-grill.html

TL;DR Don't light up a smoke with the propane on...


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

andyA6 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/89a73e97-ca6e-36ef-831a-cf93f8f48394/ss_couple-transporting-grill.html
> 
> TL;DR Don't light up a smoke with the propane on...


Man, I wish we had video footage of that. I am shocked how deformed all parts of that SUV are.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Power5 said:


> Man, I wish we had video footage of that. I am shocked how deformed all parts of that SUV are.


Bombs will do that to vehicles. Not sure why you are shocked.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Bombs will do that to vehicles. Not sure why you are shocked.


Yes i am aware, however, some areas appear to be buckled inward. With only one view angle at least. Could be just from the force pushing out of course. 

Bet they are having some serious ringing in their ears. Maybe that will serve as a reminder to them next time they don't think something through completely. Probably not though. I mean they are in florida.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andyA6 said:


> TL;DR Don't light up a smoke with the propane on...


Pro tip: Disconnect the hose while transporting.

I'm willing to bet they are in the habit on leaving the gas valve on, and while loading in into the car they turned one of the burners on.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

andyA6 said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/m/89a73e97-ca6e-36ef-831a-cf93f8f48394/ss_couple-transporting-grill.html
> 
> TL;DR Don't light up a smoke with the propane on...





> The couple, Pierre Dadaille and *Meguydeline Dessource*, had the grill in the back of their red Kia Sorento,....


All I could think of....


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

oh... geeze


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Was that a side curtain airbag that deployed on the Infiniti, or white-ish seats, or something else?


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Sorry about the Facebook video: https://www.facebook.com/HartVoorAutos/videos/1771518142876977/


Bonus clip:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

AutoBear said:


> Sorry about the Facebook video: https://www.facebook.com/HartVoorAutos/videos/1771518142876977/
> 
> 
> Bonus clip:
> ...


Mercedes war was sweet. Did staircase lady not have park in the car? How do you first drive down stairs and then not put the damn thing in park or pull ebrake?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Did staircase lady not have park in the car? How do you first drive down stairs and then not put the damn thing in park or pull ebrake?


The same way you confuse a staircase for a parking garage entrance.

$10 says she's not aware of where her parking brake is anyway.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TaaT said:


>



In Mother Russia, Car put you in reverse!!!

Dah, Dah, Dah!!!

:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.motor1.com/news/177045/23-year-old-crashes-rented-lamborghini/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> https://www.motor1.com/news/177045/23-year-old-crashes-rented-lamborghini/


Likely the driver won't be covered by insurance as the car was rented by his brother. Real ouch to the brother.



> Both the driver and passenger were booked for a range of charges. Meanwhile, a Reddit user may have found the company that rented the car, which apparently goes for $1,300 a day. How does a 23 year-old rent an exotic like that? He doesn’t – the car was reportedly rented by his brother for the weekend. Ouch.
> 
> Given a choice between jai and angry brother, we’ll take jail anytime.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> oh... geeze


Wrong direction if this was in Ca USA. :facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

atoson said:


> Wrong direction if this was in Ca USA. :facepalm:



The news reports of the incident clearly state that it was in California...
Why do you think it was not?


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

atoson said:


> Wrong direction if this was in Ca USA. :facepalm:


video is horizontally flipped.

Go to :11 Pepper Ave exit sign is backwards.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Kitchen and entire house gets "ventilated". Fresh air for all.

The description of the crash is classic.



> MCMINNVILLE, Ore. — Police say a man driving under the influence crashed completely through a McMinnville home, destroying several walls and the kitchen.
> Several 911 calls just before midnight Friday reported a car into a house in the 1200 block of Southwest Darci Drive.
> 
> Officers and medics arrived on scene and rendered aid to the sole occupant of the car, later identified as 28-year-old Mario Gomez-Martinez of McMinnville.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

modular said:


>


Optimus Prime was PISSED!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Is that from movie?
Def looks like some type of CGI edit or something.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kowabonga said:


> Kitchen and entire house gets "ventilated". Fresh air for all.
> 
> The description of the crash is classic.


Knew it was an older GM sedan to completely drive thru a house.
They were not the best made cars.. but they used lots of metal. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Is that from movie?
> Def looks like some type of CGI edit or something.


Not sure if from video game or what, but if the animation was intentional is it really an accident?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The news reports of the incident clearly state that it was in California...
> Why do you think it was not?


It is in Ca except it's depicting the flow of traffic is going the wrong direction, quite confusing until someone chimes in that it's digitally altered. Ca believes in *"Slower Traffic Keep Right"*, so every vehicle is in the wrong orientation.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

205 feet of plowing thru everything you can imagine. 



kowabonga said:


> Kitchen and entire house gets "ventilated". Fresh air for all.
> 
> The description of the crash is classic.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> Is that from movie?
> Def looks like some type of CGI edit or something.


Isn't there some guy that does these things a lot?
...I hope he's not hoping he actually fools people?
Or maybe _I_ hope people don't actually think that's real.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Robstr said:


> Isn't there some guy that does these things a lot?
> ...I hope he's not hoping he actually fools people?
> Or maybe _I_ hope people don't actually think that's real.


From the 8 pixels that the video contains I could not really tell if it was real or not at first, but was also trying to figure out what kind of car it was.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


I have so many questions


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> I have so many questions


the answer to all of them is Russia


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Scrap metal, Massachusetts, no injuries.

http://www.necn.com/news/new-england/Piece-of-Scrap-Metal-Goes-Through-SUV-Windshield-in-Saugus-Massachusetts-332368442.html



> A piece of scrap metal flew through the windshield of an SUV early Tuesday morning in Saugus, Massachusetts.
> Massachusetts State Police say the incident occurred on Route 1 southbound near the Walnut St. exit.
> The motorist, a 48-year-old woman who lives on the North Shore, says the piece of metal was part of a load being hauled by a tractor-trailer.
> The woman did not report any injuries.
> ...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

kowabonga said:


> Scrap metal, Massachusetts, no injuries.


Good lord that took a major hit


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

holy crap


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

kowabonga said:


> A piece of scrap metal flew through the windshield of an SUV early Tuesday morning in Saugus, Massachusetts.
> Massachusetts State Police say the incident occurred on *Route 1 southbound *near the Walnut St. exit.
> The motorist, a 48-year-old woman who lives on the North Shore, says the piece of metal was part of a load being hauled by a tractor-trailer.
> The woman did not report any injuries.
> ...


Explains it.

I always feel I'm going to die on that road.....


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

The bad news is the car is destroyed.

The good news is the guardrail kept the car from going down a cliff.

Driver lived to see another day.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

AutoBear said:


>


How high was that kid? :laugh:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

He went to the hospital... but alive


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AutoBear said:


>


Pokemon, catch them AAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

All in a day's work.

Speeds, loses control and hits a bus, knocks down a fence and winds up with a sign in the front seat.

Minor injuries.

Cited for failure to control speed


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

utility pole is strong.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Driver runs into the back of a log truck

oopsie~!

they'll be ok

Laceration to the head




















http://www.foxcarolina.com/story/34331144/injuries-reported-in-crash-involving-log-truck-in-anderson-co


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Grab beer first.

(barkeep is ok)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


> Driver runs into the back of a log truck
> 
> oopsie~!
> 
> ...


I be there was more than one log in that car after that.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

16-YEAR-OLD STEALS PARENT’S DODGE CHALLENGER AND CRASHES INTO HOUSE

The parents heard their 2016 Dodge Challenger leaving around 2:30 a.m. and called police



> We've heard of teen joy rides, but one Sarnia, Ontario teenager may have taken it one step too far. The teen reportedly stole his parent’s car and nearly destroyed a home after crashing through the front brick wall and ending up near the back patio. The result heavily damaged both the car and the house.
> 
> The teen’s parents told Sarnia police they heard their 2016 Dodge Challenger leaving their home around 2:30 a.m. on Monday, December 5th, 2016 and called police realizing their car had been stolen. It’s not been reported if they knew it was their son behind the wheel or not. Witnesses then saw the car a short while later and called it into police. Police said they tried to stop the 16-year-old driver, but they gave up shortly after because road conditions were poor and the car was going too fast to safely pursue.





> Minutes after police gave up pursuit; the teenager lost control of the Challenger and crashed into the front of the home after driving across the front lawn and skimming by trees. “It’s as if a tornado went through the residence,” said Const. Giovanni Sottosanti of Sarnia police.
> 
> Luckily, no one was home at the time of the crash or it could have been a lot worse, say police. A structural engineer was called in to assess the excessive damage to the house. The teen was not seriously hurt and eventually turned himself into police that Wednesday. He was sent to hospital with minor injuries before being taken into custody. He’s charged with theft, dangerous driving and fleeing from police. We like to think he won’t be driving any time soon.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> All in a day's work.
> 
> Speeds, loses control and hits a bus, knocks down a fence and winds up with a sign in the front seat.
> 
> ...


No kidding. Lucky he wasn't speared


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Roberto Dimento said:


> He went to the hospital... but alive


I can just imagine the racket all those chunks of wood and skewered metal come flying thru at you would make


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

I am shocked at the accidents people don't die in. For some reason I thought you could kill yourself way easier with a car. 

Lucky ass people.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup

That can't be good having a front row seat during that wipeout


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

He walks it off.... right into the bar.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

audifans said:


> utility pole is strong.


That generation and body style were also known to be rather weak in those types of accidents.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


R
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Pic-Post&p=107033298&viewfull=1#post107033298


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That generation and body style were also known to be rather weak in those types of accidents.


oof


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Reverse gear.... check

Back Up..... check

Forward gear... check

Aim...check

Let's hit it hard~!


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That generation and body style were also known to be rather weak in those types of accidents.









IIHS said:


> 2001 Ford F-150 40 mph moderate overlap IIHS crash test
> 
> Overall evaluation: Poor


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Wacky only because of the car involved. This happened outside of Halifax, Nova Scotia.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Accident today here in Brazil...36 cars and trucks involved, one death


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Reverse gear.... check
> 
> Back Up..... check
> 
> ...


Reverse gear.... check

Back Up..... check

Apply brake.. whoa..

Press pedal harder.....check

INCOMING!


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Reverse gear.... check
> 
> Back Up..... check
> 
> ...


How drunk do you need to be to do this? He backed across half the parking lot first, it looks like.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Power5 said:


> How drunk do you need to be to do this? He backed across half the parking lot first, it looks like.


Unintended acceleration?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> How drunk do you need to be to do this? He backed across half the parking lot first, it looks like.


It's one, single mistake compounded by panic.. 

They idle in/out of a parking space per usual, step for the brake but hit the throttle instead. Instead of removing foot from throttle and move it to the brake, they double-down and put their foot to the floor.

This is the case 99% of the time you see a car launch into a store front, leave a parking garage from the 7th floor, or back over Ferrari F430s at Cars & Coffee.



cubedfreek said:


> Unintended acceleration?


Unintended by the driver, yeah. The car did exactly what it was asked to do.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*would you use your own car to stop a drunk driver?*

https://www.yahoo.com/news/heroic-women-sacrifice-own-car-105842278.html
Props to this driver.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

choochoo said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/heroic-women-sacrifice-own-car-105842278.html
> Props to this driver.


Florida of course. And driver of camera car is a moron. They stopped the car a few seconds before the police got on scene.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dravenport said:


> The Sword in the Dash


"we know a thing or two because we've seen a thing or two"


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> "we know a thing or two because we've seen a thing or two"


 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Surf Green said:


> "we know a thing or two because we've seen a thing or two"


Identify the car... im gonna go with a Dodge Ex-Caliber...


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Identify the car... im gonna go with a Dodge Ex-Caliber...


Wrong. It's obviously a Chevy. Like a rock.


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> Wrong. It's obviously a Chevy. Like a rock.


So the lucky bastard who pulls this sword out becomes king, or something...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

gcodori said:


> So the lucky bastard who pulls this sword out becomes king, or something...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


or something.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

GreenandChrome said:


> or something.


Doooood! 

I hope Tamiya re-releases that one here in the near future.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

https://streamable.com/ibgld


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> https://streamable.com/ibgld


That was the dumbest person in the world if he thought it is even possible getting that car from point A to point B unless it was going straight all the way.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AutoBear said:


> https://streamable.com/ibgld


jfc


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

^ got some decent air. 8/10


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

speaking of catching air.... 2 men killed test driving Hellcat on runway
http://www.denverpost.com/2017/09/10/friends-speed-testing-sports-car-runway-killed/


> Two septuagenarian friends speed-testing a sky blue Dodge Challenger Hellcat at the Central Colorado Regional Airport in Buena Vista were killed after rocketing off the end of a runway and* sailing across a ravine*


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

choochoo said:


> speaking of catching air.... 2 men killed test driving Hellcat on runway
> http://www.denverpost.com/2017/09/10/friends-speed-testing-sports-car-runway-killed/


I don't think they were planning to go all "Thelma and Louise"


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

NWarty said:


> I don't think they were planning to go all "Thelma and Louise"





> Two septuagenarian friends


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

No idea how the Focus driver end up on the sidewalk knocking down a light pole and fire hydrant.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

PCH?


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> or something.


OH man. I had that exact kit. But i did a black lower with a metalic forrest green upper, two tone paintjob... because in 92, it just seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

BongTechnician said:


> OH man. I had that exact kit. But i did a black lower with a metalic forrest green upper, two tone paintjob... because in 92, it just seemed like the right thing to do.


But did your differential blow up? Only true King Cab owners will know the horror of the weak, melted diff


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

NWarty said:


> But did your differential blow up? Only true King Cab owners will know the horror of the weak, melted diff


LOL, no. Its not too late, I still have it in a box in the garage. To be honest, it spent most of its time plowing around my street on big wide foam tires hitting make-shift ramps. No real issues that I recall.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Terrible video of the TT aftermath.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

We pick up at your front door and even your couch !


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Power5 said:


> [video=youtube;g78YNCgjnFk]Terrible video of the TT aftermath.


Multiple pairs of high heels? Woman driver?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

NotFast said:


> Multiple pairs of high heels? Woman driver?


Or one who paid extra.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

NotFast said:


> Multiple pairs of high heels? Woman driver?


It only takes 1 high heel to get stuck under the brake peddle. Good thing it wasnt a rag top TT.


----------



## BigGus21 (Jun 28, 2017)

Surf Green said:


> "we know a thing or two because we've seen a thing or two"


 :laugh: Yes!


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

funnee84bunny said:


> We pick up at your front door and even your couch !


The crash improved it. That siding is disgusting.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

NotFast said:


> Multiple pairs of high heels? Woman driver?


Yes, it was. So far, one survivor.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

funnee84bunny said:


> We pick up at your front door and even your couch !


pretty impressed they got that thing to rotate like that... wandering what happened so that a limo of all things swapped ends...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

jump to 0:30


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Sad that someone died, but good lord, crazy stunt.


http://komonews.com/news/local/92-year-old-ore-woman-killed-after-car-flips-in-parking-lot











> BEAVERTON, Ore. – A 92-year-old woman has been killed after the car she was a passenger in flipped in an assisted living facility parking lot, police said.
> 
> Initial reports from police say the driver of the car, a 94-year-old woman, was trying to park at Hearthstone Senior Living around noon Wednesday when she lost control of the vehicle.
> Officers say it appears she *backed into a parked car, crashed head-on into a tree, got turned around while accelerating through the lot and struck another parked car, flipping her vehicle onto its top.
> ...


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

^^^ Fatal crash in a parking lot? :what:

And you only get 1 set of airbags people. You can't pinball off of a few cars and a tree and have an air bag for each time.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> ^^^ Fatal crash in a parking lot? :what:
> 
> And you only get 1 set of airbags people. You can't pinball off of a few cars and a tree and have an air bag for each time.


She was 92. She was probably near death at every speed bump and pothole.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks almost like an accident: just a pair of morans 

Tattooed, shirtless looters arrested for stealing power pole as police turn up the heat


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> 130 mph on a two land road with traffic and trees on the side.
> 
> Death wish


No doubt the biker is an idiot but one odd thing about this is that there's a good sized paved crossroad 
intersection in the middle of a passing zone. I dunno about the UK, but around here we generally don't do that. 
Even in the middle of nowhere a long passing zone ends before the intersection and picks up again after it.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Ferrari driver bins it*

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...illion-ferrari-crashing-road-signs-goes-viral

Video in the link

[video]http://www.facebook.com/GoCar2HK/videos/2043099769309909/[/video]


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

At least they tied a "flag" to the end......


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

kowabonga said:


> Sad that someone died, but good lord, crazy stunt.
> 
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/92-year-old-ore-woman-killed-after-car-flips-in-parking-lot





> BEAVERTON, Ore. – A 92-year-old woman has been killed after the car she was a passenger in flipped in an assisted living facility parking lot, police said.
> 
> Initial reports from police say the driver of the car, a 94-year-old woman, was trying to park at Hearthstone Senior Living around noon Wednesday when she lost control of the vehicle.
> Officers say it appears she backed into a parked car, crashed head-on into a tree, got turned around while accelerating through the lot and struck another parked car, flipping her vehicle onto its top.
> ...


It was almost like she was playing ping pong with everything in sight of that vehicle.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Why can't America have an age cut off for driving? At 94, just take an uber.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

GraphiteAZ said:


> Why can't America have an age cut off for driving? At 94, just take an uber.


Sad. I'd assume the passenger wasn't wearing a seatbelt. 
Those impacts don't look like enough to be fatal otherwise.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Officers say it appears she backed into a parked car, crashed *head-on into* a tree, got turned around while accelerating through the lot and struck another parked car, flipping her vehicle onto its top.


Usually, the throttle is pressed instead of the brake during slow maneuvers - like parking. When the application of the pedal does does the opposite of what they wanted, they panic and press it harder, assuming the reason the car was not stopping is because they didn't apply enough of what they thought was the brake. 

Then the pinball begins. Throttle (which they are still assuming is the brake) to the floor, the only inputs the car is getting is steering. It almost always results in a car through a storefront, in a house, back of the garage - sometimes hitting many cars/objects in it's wake. 

If the officer is correct, this is a new one. The driver was able to shift into another gear after the first impact and continue.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Looks almost like an accident: just a pair of morans
> 
> Tattooed, shirtless looters arrested for stealing power pole as police turn up the heat


the continuing adventures of FLORIDA MAN


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

saron81 said:


> Sad. I'd assume the passenger wasn't wearing a seatbelt.
> Those impacts don't look like enough to be fatal otherwise.


shes 92 and the car is on its roof, hell the airbag deployment could have killed her


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Usually, the throttle is pressed instead of the brake during slow maneuvers - like parking. When the application of the pedal does does the opposite of what they wanted, they panic and press it harder, assuming the reason the car was not stopping is because they didn't apply enough of what they thought was the brake.
> 
> Then the pinball begins. Throttle (which they are still assuming is the brake) to the floor, the only inputs the car is getting is steering. It almost always results in a car through a storefront, in a house, back of the garage - sometimes hitting many cars/objects in it's wake.
> 
> If the officer is correct, this is a new one. The driver was able to shift into another gear after the first impact and continue.


You post this often. I am just not sure how moronic or impaired the operator needs to be. I have mindlessly thought I was in a different gear before and have never continued pressing the gas pedal until a building or other car stopped me. I almost immediately release the gas and stop the vehicle. Way less time than the somehow agreed upon 2 second reaction time.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Looks almost like an accident: just a pair of morans
> 
> Tattooed, shirtless looters arrested for stealing power pole as police turn up the heat


Obviously all the shoes were already looted, but how is this your next thought?


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Power5 said:


> You post this often. I am just not sure how moronic or impaired the operator needs to be. I have mindlessly thought I was in a different gear before and have never continued pressing the gas pedal until a building or other car stopped me. I almost immediately release the gas and stop the vehicle. Way less time than the somehow agreed upon 2 second reaction time.


You're also probably not a lady in her eighties, although I can't be sure.... The reality is is she probably wasn't a good driver in her hey day. Your driving skill and awareness cant be used to defend an old lady who's busy accidentally stabbing gas pedals. It happens to old folks, and younger, all the time. 

Remember all those Toyotas and Lexuses that kept having "unintended acceleration" issues? The ones that turned out were the drivers fault all along? Yeah, we're surrounded by terrible drivers like this all the time, this lady is nothing new.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

WALS1 said:


> You're also probably not a lady in her eighties, although I can't be sure.... The reality is is she probably wasn't a good driver in her hey day. Your driving skill and awareness cant be used to defend an old lady who's busy accidentally stabbing gas pedals. It happens to old folks, and younger, all the time.
> 
> Remember all those Toyotas and Lexuses that kept having "unintended acceleration" issues? The ones that turned out were the drivers fault all along? Yeah, we're surrounded by terrible drivers like this all the time, this lady is nothing new.


That was the point of my comment. How much of a dumb ass, or impaired, or just incompetent person does one need to be to make this mistake and be unable to rectify it on their own before a collision?


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Power5 said:


> Obviously all the shoes were already looted, but how is this your next thought?


I'd imagine its the scrap value of the pole. But its Florida, so who knows.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> I'd imagine its the scrap value of the pole. But its Florida, so who knows.


I dont' know about you, but that's a pretty good commercial for Kia. I'm impressed that the suspension isn't bottomed out and the roof isn't crushed.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Power5 said:


> You post this often. I am just not sure how moronic or impaired the operator needs to be.


You must be new to the Internet. Have you visited FB? TCL (obvs.). And these people _drive_. It's not surprising "accidents" like this happen.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

choochoo said:


> I dont' know about you, but that's a pretty good commercial for Kia. I'm impressed that the suspension isn't bottomed out and the roof isn't crushed.


It's a KIA, not a Jetta.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> It's a KIA, not a Jetta.


:laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

GreenandChrome said:


> You must be new to the Internet. Have you visited FB? TCL (obvs.). And these people _drive_. It's not surprising "accidents" like this happen.


Oh, I know there are lots of morans out there. I am wondering what the IQ level is before you become a danger to people in parking lots.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Usually, the throttle is pressed instead of the brake during slow maneuvers - like parking. When the application of the pedal does does the opposite of what they wanted, they panic and press it harder, assuming the reason the car was not stopping is because they didn't apply enough of what they thought was the brake.
> 
> Then the pinball begins. Throttle (which they are still assuming is the brake) to the floor, the only inputs the car is getting is steering. It almost always results in a car through a storefront, in a house, back of the garage - sometimes hitting many cars/objects in it's wake.
> 
> If the officer is correct, this is a new one. The driver was able to shift into another gear after the first impact and continue.


She could also have had one hand on the wheel and the other on the shifter and when the first impact happened while in reverse it could have cause her "shifter" arm to jerk back hence shifting the car into drive. just a thought

sad regardnless


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Oh, I know there are lots of morans out there. I am wondering what the IQ level is before you become a danger to people in parking lots.


:banghead:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

A few days ago in downtown San Diego. Lexus goes through (well, not all the way through) a parking garage wall.

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...-Structure-in-Gaslamp-District-444782333.html


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> :banghead:


Maroons damnit, maroons!!!


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Did someone say macrons??? -- damn I love those cookies


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

indeed










Truck driver plows into West Seattle home

Sleepy head.. 2AM


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> You post this often.


I can't imagine any other reason someone would go WOT in a parking lot/garage. It's no accident - that pedal is to the floor on purpose.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Jimmy Bionic said:


> :banghead:


Obviously a TCL member poking fun. Lol


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

spockcat said:


> She was 92. She was probably near death at every speed bump and pothole.


There is a slight chance I had met one of those women before. My mom was part of a song and dance entertainment thing at either that or a very nearby old folks home... name and ages sound familiar. Survive all sorts of crap, ups and downs and wars, only to die in a parking lot screaming at your friend who suddenly forgot how to drive. Life is so random.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

I guess this kind of belongs here


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Deltac said:


> I guess this kind of belongs here


Parking brake, or pedal mixup?

I just realized that was the new Lincoln Continental.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

mostly russia....


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

CodeMan said:


>


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

CodeMan said:


>


Lower it


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> Lower it


Pretty sure the boom did get lowered. 

Lucky the guy didn't have his capa get detated.


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

trbochrg said:


> Lower it


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hot Wheels said:


>


i'm a fan of the Woodruff Special myself.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is probably buried somewhere in these 545 pages since it is from several years ago. If it isn't, it certainly should be. Pretty wacky if you ask me.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


> This is probably buried somewhere in these 545 pages since it is from several years ago. If it isn't, it certainly should be. Pretty wacky if you ask me.


Haha where was it coming from, the future?


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I've been told there there are only two greatest days of boat ownership. 

I'm guessing this is not one of them. 










Article also says it's a Chevy Captiva. 1500lbs towing capacity. Is that even enough for that boat?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I've been told there there are only two greatest days of boat ownership.
> 
> I'm guessing this is not one of them.
> 
> ...


I would say a boat that size with trailer, fuel and gear would be around 3,000 lbs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I've been told there there are only two greatest days of boat ownership.
> 
> I'm guessing this is not one of them.
> 
> Article also says it's a Chevy Captiva. 1500lbs towing capacity. Is that even enough for that boat?


He either still had the car in reverse and hit the gas to pull out, or he went in so far that the car did start to float and lost traction. There is no reason to get the front wheels into the wet part of that steep ramp. The boat should have been easily pushed off that trailer before the rear wheels of the car even got in the water.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> I've been told there there are only two greatest days of boat ownership.
> 
> I'm guessing this is not one of them.
> 
> ...


No. It looks like Bayliner's entry boats, and the Bayliner 170 weighs 1700# dry. Trailer would be a couple hundred pounds.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> He either blah, blah, blah, or he blah, blah, blah


More likely is that he came to a realization that he has a Bayliner pulled by a Diahatsu, and decided to do the only rational action possible, but unfortunately, only half his problems sank.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> No. It looks like Bayliner's entry boats, and the Bayliner 170 weighs 1700# dry. Trailer would be a couple hundred pounds.


I don’t have Bayliner specs but a 2000 Four Winns 170 Horizon (similar size bow rider) with a 4.3L V6 weighs 2190 lbs dry. Add in 40 lbs for the battery, 120 lbs for fuel and 150 for gear and accessories plus the 640 lbs for trailer and you are at 3140 lbs. A 4-cylinder will be 240 lbs lighter but that is still 2900 lbs. Bayliners are typically lighter than FW but no matter how you configure it, this boat is well over the limit of Captiva.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Surf Green said:


> More likely is that he came to a realization that he has a Bayliner pulled by a Diahatsu, and decided to do the only rational action possible, but unfortunately, only half his problems sank.


It's a Bayliner, give it time.....


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I don’t have Bayliner specs but a 2000 Four Winns 170 Horizon (similar size bow rider) with a 4.3L V6 weighs 2190 lbs dry. Add in 40 lbs for the battery, 120 lbs for fuel and 150 for gear and accessories plus the 640 lbs for trailer and you are at 3140 lbs. A 4-cylinder will be 240 lbs lighter but that is still 2900 lbs. Bayliners are typically lighter than FW but no matter how you configure it, this boat is well over the limit of Captiva.


Yup. I was looking at the very minimum for a starting point. I would assume one could get a ticket for over-gross towing, yes? Because towing 2x the vehicle's capability is f**king stupid.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> Yup. I was looking at the very minimum for a starting point. I would assume one could get a ticket for over-gross towing, yes? Because towing 2x the vehicle's capability is f**king stupid.


They should give the owner a ticket but this may be a situation where he has already been punished enough. I do not personally know of anyone getting a similar ticket though.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

spockcat said:


> He either still had the car in reverse and hit the gas to pull out, or he went in so far that the car did start to float and lost traction. There is no reason to get the front wheels into the wet part of that steep ramp. The boat should have been easily pushed off that trailer before the rear wheels of the car even got in the water.


You having been a launch ramp much have you..... The 1000 trailers that were pulled out right before this and dumping water everywhere, pretty take away any traction. Seen many 4x4's slipping and sliding trying to pull out a boat at the end of a busy day


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

CodeMan said:


>


:what:

I think I would like give car A a ticket for an improper left turn and find car B at fault for causing a "new" accident by driving on the wrong side of the road. That sort of accident avoidance by car B is just so :screwy:.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

gti_matt said:


> :what:
> 
> I think I would like give car A a ticket for an improper left turn and find car B at fault for causing a "new" accident by driving on the wrong side of the road. That sort of accident avoidance by car B is just so :screwy:.



Human nature. It makes a lot more sense if he couldn't see the car behind either, which he probably couldn't. Pretty funny video though.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't think he could stop quickly enough with the snow and ice. It's either take your chances over there (which, in the quickness of what happened, he may have thought was clear behind the turning car), or definitely t-bone the *******.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

The question then is who is at fault and/or cited?


----------



## NWFDUB (May 30, 2015)

Clearly, car C, for tailgating 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

You can't feel bad for this type of jackass, he had it coming



AutoBear said:


>


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

AutoBear said:


>


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good lord. No seat belt either. If that bimmer had flipped and the sunroof open.....A Darwin award may have been bestowed. 

And why would you post this **** knowing the insurance company or the cops are likely to find this? Stupid never ceases to amaze.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> You can't feel bad for this type of jackass, he had it coming


deserves it for whatever that terrible music was.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Sink hole has been there for over 6 months. Accord owner lives in the neighborhood, don't know who is more stupid the accord owner or prop. Manager.









Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Still Lost (Jul 22, 2002)

HackAC said:


> Sink hole has been there for over 6 months. Accord owner lives in the neighborhood, don't know who is more stupid the accord owner or prop. Manager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there for 6 months and no tape/cones around it and the Accord owner probably parked at night....my bet is on the property manager.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

^^^^

hahahaha


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Crazy stuff.

The crash appears to have been caused because the driver, named as Leonid Mukhin, embarked on an overtake at high speeds.
He was unable to slow down and was caught by a passing truck on the other side of the road.
His Lada disintegrated upon impact when it skidded into the side of the truck.




Driver didn't make it

One pretty messed up

One with a broken leg....arm


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't mind me..... I'm just stunt drivin'


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> HOOD RIVER, Ore. – A semi-truck hauling a manufactured home crashed Monday morning while on Interstate 84 in Hood River, the Oregon Department of Transportation said.
> The crash happened about 10 a.m. in the westbound lanes near Exit 63 in Hood River.
> Initial reports say the driver was trying to take the exit when for some unknown reason the semi veered left, striking the exit sign and two fog markers.
> The driver was taken to a nearby hospital with some minor injuries.
> ...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

"Comin' thru~!"


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

"To infinity, and beyond!"


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Comin' at ya. (Hope he ducked)


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

As if we didn't have enough to deal with. Bat intentionally thrown off overpass in Seattle

A baseball bat was reportedly thrown off the Pike Street overpass Saturday afternoon hitting a vehicle on Interstate 5 in Seattle, according to Washington State Patrol.
The incident happened about 1:30 p.m. Saturday and the driver reportedly has minor injuries from broken glass, according to State Patrol.
According to State Patrol, police have been unable to locate the suspects.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

Y'all gonna post your sources for any of this? Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean it isn't stealing.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

fergysan564 said:


> Y'all gonna post your sources for any of this? Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean it isn't stealing.


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

jreed1337 said:


> gif


Thanks for joking about it. I hope someone steals your work too!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

fergysan564 said:


> Thanks for joking about it. I hope someone steals your work too!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

fergysan564 said:


> Thanks for joking about it. I hope someone steals your work too!


Do you want people to post a link for the website that most likely stole the picture they have posted? 
Or do you expect people to search back for the earliest hit for that picture and search for credits to post those?


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Do you want people to post a link for the website that most likely stole the picture they have posted?
> Or do you expect people to search back for the earliest hit for that picture and search for credits to post those?


I'd like for people to post original content, or post where they got their pic/gif/video/information.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

- Scott Fahlman


----------



## fergysan564 (Jun 22, 2015)

spockcat said:


> - Scott Fahlman


 Go **** yourself.


----------



## NWFDUB (May 30, 2015)

To expect other people on the internet to do what you want is ludicrous. This is a community. Why can't you be content with the fact that others take the time to share with you at all ?

Go make your own forum and try imposeing your will on others. Let me know how that works out for you. 

Most people who make videos for a living, those that actually get paid, don't care about anything except how many times it gets viewed. Because the more times viewed, the more pay. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

fergysan564 said:


> Y'all gonna post your sources for any of this? Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean it isn't stealing.


what's got your undies in a bunch...? Sources..? 

Sure, it's all over the news out in the PNW. Washington State Patrol took the pic......Now go back to bed

(and don't expect us to cite a source for every single pic or video that gets posted)

http://komonews.com/news/local/flying-baseball-bat-hits-car-on-i-5


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh... you want sources.

I haven't a clue and i don't give rip. i'm not even for sure what the hell the story was on this.



Do yourself a favor and go find something else to get annoyed with. You can always ask for a source but to expect every post to have an explanation of where it came from...

nahhh


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Fergysan

This carnage was sourced in the daily mail.... heh... yep some bloke with a dash cam shot it. I'd hardly call publishing these shots "stealing". We're more like doing 
a public service to get the shots out on this forum.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3733155/Miraculous-moment-three-passengers-flung-Lada-crash-truck-SURVIVE-despite-hit-car.html


Hand Cannon said:


> Crazy stuff.
> 
> The crash appears to have been caused because the driver, named as Leonid Mukhin, embarked on an overtake at high speeds.
> He was unable to slow down and was caught by a passing truck on the other side of the road.
> ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

kowabonga said:


>


heh... I believe this was sourced under "crazy azz women drivers".... you can thank me later...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Don't mind me..... I'm just stunt drivin'



Here's your effin source... Now go bother somebody else.

You tube source.....Breaking Millennial
Published on Nov 14, 2016

The dramatic footage of David Whitehead, out of control and speeding at 80mph on the M6, was captured on another motorist’s dashcam. A camper van driver who was filmed weaving dangerously back and forth across a busy motorway before spectacularly crashing has been jailed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fergysan564 said:


> Go **** yourself.


Wow. You wanted a source for a picture. I gave you who is considered the source according to wikipedia. No need to break the forum rules and TOS over it. :wave:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

"Go **** yourself"?... quote by Fergysan.....

Well, it does looks like this guy definitely got the shaft alright.


http://www.telemundoamarillo.com/story/36099976/drive-shaft-flies-into-another-vehicle-no-injuries





















> ARNOLD, Mo. (KMOV.com) – Firefighters are constantly on the scene of emergencies, but one incident caught the Rock Community Fire Protection District by surprise.
> 
> Firefighters were on the scene Wednesday after a drive shaft skid across Interstate 55, struck another vehicle, and then flew into a different vehicle’s windshield.
> 
> ...


----------



## wasim12 (Aug 6, 2011)

fergysan564 said:


> Y'all gonna post your sources for any of this? Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean it isn't stealing.


Great idea! Since you advocated for this, why don't you start from page 1 and identify and label each of the sources? Thanks!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

fergysan564 said:


> Mods: Show me what you've done with my reports. I don't believe I've reported anything fruitlessly so I'd love to see what's actually been done about things I've reported and I have no shame about it being posted publicly.


I’ve seen all of your reports and have purposely decided not to act on them. 
In addition, I sent you a PM on this topic months ago. 
I’m sorry you disagree with it, but this is the answer. 

Thank you,


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

nater said:


> I’ve seen all of your reports and have purposely decided not to act on them.
> In addition, I sent you a PM on this topic months ago.
> I’m sorry you disagree with it, but this is the answer.
> 
> Thank you,












Reports.... Really, I thought he was just messing with people!


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Hand Cannon said:


>



Ram'd when he should have Dodge'd


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't mind sources being shared with some of the more obnoxious and wacky photos. Partially because of my curiosity, but mostly because the repetitive hot linking is lazy and I hate imgur as a content source.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> Reports.... Really, I thought he was just messing with people!


and... folks... that one is headed for going over the fences....


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Senior Member said:


>


Too bad he didn't hit the pole.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

like a glove.....:laugh: That must had been a rough landing...

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

audifans said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3733155/Miraculous-moment-three-passengers-flung-Lada-crash-truck-SURVIVE-despite-hit-car.html


Holy hell.

And as for sources, can't you just get the info from the image, gif, or youtube video? Its pretty easy. Right click it and then go to properties or copy the address from it. Then you can go to the youtube video or host site of the images and question them as to where they found the content.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Power5 said:


> And as for sources, can't you just get the info from the image, gif, or youtube video? Its pretty easy. Right click it and then go to properties or copy the address from it. Then you can go to the youtube video or host site of the images and question them as to where they found the content.


He wanted people to find the original source (not just the reposts on other sites) and credit the original person who took the video or photo. Or just post your own content. This thread would be about 1/10th the size if everyone followed those requirements. :screwy:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Rory Calhoun said:


> As if we didn't have enough to deal with. Bat intentionally thrown off overpass in Seattle
> 
> A baseball bat was reportedly thrown off the Pike Street overpass Saturday afternoon hitting a vehicle on Interstate 5 in Seattle, according to Washington State Patrol.
> The incident happened about 1:30 p.m. Saturday and the driver reportedly has minor injuries from broken glass, according to State Patrol.
> According to State Patrol, police have been unable to locate the suspects.


And I thought at first that was just another scenester stupid shift knob.

Regarding sources, who cares, as long as they aren't claiming credit for it. Besides, images get rehosted so many times, you won't always get the original source.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> Reports.... Really, I thought he was just messing with people!


Seems like he was drunk and alone Saturday night so he wanted to pick a fight with people over 30. He was very mean to us over in OT.......:laugh:


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

jaystone said:


> Ram'd when he should have Dodge'd


Dodge puts their transmissions in funny places...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

is this the same guy that's always in this thread whining about sources? or does this thread just weirdly attract people who whine about sources? nobody here is profiting from these pics so gtfo


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Egz said:


> Regarding sources, who cares, as long as they aren't claiming credit for it.


Exactly. This isn't like stealing an image taken by an actual photog, and then posting it to your flickr as if it was your own photo of 2 celebs on your own boat.
But then... this isn't about stormcreeper. :laugh:



20thAna3282 said:


> Seems like he was drunk and alone Saturday night so he wanted to pick a fight with people over 30. He was very mean to us over in OT.......:laugh:


I thought it was a she, but who am I to assume its gender.
I'm over 30, have no hair, but I could have made it laugh by sending along some dicpics. :wave:


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

fergysan564 said:


> I'd like for people to post original content, or post where they got their pic/gif/video/information.


You must be really new to the internet to think that happens, like, ever.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

nater said:


> I’ve seen all of your reports and have purposely decided not to act on them.
> In addition, I sent you a PM on this topic months ago.
> I’m sorry you disagree with it, but this is the answer.
> 
> Thank you,


You could have just asked him to put a new TPS cover sheet on his reports.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> You could have just asked him to put a new TPS cover sheet on his reports.


Cite your source.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Cite your source.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Senior Member said:


>


I do love dual cam action 

outstanding.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

GreenandChrome said:


> You could have just asked him to put a new TPS cover sheet on his reports.


I’m gonna need you to go ahead and come in tomorrow, ummkay?
https://youtu.be/GjJCdCXFslY


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Can't wait to get into the Post Office. 

Pine, Colorado


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

right in front of post office. Brazil

That's one way to get the engine out of the car


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow the front of that Ford SUV that came through the wall is almost unscathed! Ford quality numba one!


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

RobMarkToo said:


> Wow the front of that Ford SUV that came through the wall is almost unscathed! Ford quality numba one!


As a government employee I can vouch for the fact that these buildings are made of the cheapest material around. Apparently this post office was constructed with balsa wood.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> right in front of post office. Brazil
> 
> That's one way to get the engine out of the car



This was 10 years ago; http://www.carscoops.com/2007/08/accident-ferrari-f355-vs-skoda-superb.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

gcodori said:


> As a government employee I can vouch for the fact that these buildings are made of the cheapest material around. Apparently this post office was constructed with balsa wood.


As a member of VWVortex and a part time accident re-creation enthusiast, I'll bet you $10 that someone's grandparent forgot what pedal was the one that made the car stop.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


> This was 10 years ago; http://www.carscoops.com/2007/08/accident-ferrari-f355-vs-skoda-superb.html


so what. I don't remember the OP stating an expiration date on crashes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> so what. I don't remember the OP stating an expiration date on crashes.


Maybe not but you could go to the http://www.wreckedexotics.com/ website and post literally 1000 photos of 2-5-10 year old exotic crashes to this thread. 

Here's a wacky one too. Not sure if it was recent but I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Maybe not but you could go to the http://www.wreckedexotics.com/ website and post literally 1000 photos of 2-5-10 year old exotic crashes to this thread.
> 
> Here's a wacky one too. Not sure if it was recent but I guess it doesn't matter.


thing was cambered out well before all these stancebros did it.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

You are right. It doesn't matter. You can go anywhere and find 1000's of shots to post. Unless you want some sort of restriction on when it was shot, it's wide open. For instance, here is a shot at the 1959 Midwinter fair race that I find quite interesting. I don't know what your problem is with older photos.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

RobMarkToo said:


> Ford quality numba one!


The best


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Since I'm the one that actually started this thread (7 years ago), I'll just weigh in to say that the age of the photo is not important. What is important is that it have some sort of interest, impact .... photographic significance that makes it worth posting. Wrecked exotics could be posted all day long and be meh... but that one above sort of grabs you. Same with posting from Strange Police.com or Firefighting News.com. All these photos get sourced from somewhere and sometimes some .com outfit throws their logo on it. So what? (I'd prefer not to see the logos but sometimes you just can't find the pic without it). So even if the shot was made before some of us were born... if it's got some zing to it, don't throw a fit, make it a base hit.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This is my issue with imgur. Folks upload **** when they find it, no matter how old. It gets shared, maybe the caption gets some attention, and maybe it gets popular. 

Then people share it thinking it's clever. The problem with sites like that, is that there's no context. Things that are 10 years old are shared as new, and everyone accepts it as "FRESH OMG THIS IS AWESOME". By the time it makes it to this thread, it's already been on on page 4, 78, 155, twice on 322, and has already has it's own thread on TCL. 

Should I start sharing automotive news, concept cars, and SEMA displays from 2011 on TCL? No, that would be dumb. We've covered it already.

I don't think anyone purposefully shares photos from 2005, they just come across them while surfing social media/imgur, and doesn't even second guess that just because it's he first time they've seen them, that it's the first time everyone else has. 

/Rant over.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

well it's the nature of images that they are going to be shared and then shared some more.

But to equate images of wrecks to "news" is off track. News (by it's very definition) needs to be timely.

Images live in a different world. Some that happen in Georgia may never have been seen outside of SE local coverage.

Then someone in another part of the country sees it years later posted by a couple firefighters in their forum and they pick up on it

Or another part of the world. You can't be on top of everything and say "oh, well, everyone has already seen that". Way too many things to 
track

And unless you start demanding that every image be original (like that azzhat in the last page), then you'll see duplications.

I don't mind that unless it really gets out of hand. After 500 or so pages, I think this thread is doing ok in posting interesting shots.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> This is my issue with imgur. Folks upload **** when they find it, no matter how old. It gets shared, maybe the caption gets some attention, and maybe it gets popular.
> 
> Then people share it thinking it's clever. The problem with sites like that, is that there's no context. Things that are 10 years old are shared as new, and everyone accepts it as "FRESH OMG THIS IS AWESOME". By the time it makes it to this thread, it's already been on on page 4, 78, 155, twice on 322, and has already has it's own thread on TCL.
> 
> ...


that thread is over there ---->


This is the Internet. Where everything old becomes new again. I've seen the same article posted on MSN at least 4 times over the years. Re-running old content isn't new. Some people just haven't been on the internet very long.

But speaking of accidents, wacky or not, I ran over to Lowe's at lunch for wood to repair my fence that fell down in the wind storm. Coming out, I saw this:










What. An. Idiot.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

ga ha ha... Point taken.

Sometimes the same sort of crash from a different perspective has interest. The very first shot I posted on page one was a guardrail crash in King County. Here we have a june 2017 shot of a guardrail crash in King county. Lucky person was the driver
completely uninjured. Not so much for the passengers airlifted to the hospital.

For unknown reasons, driver lost control and this was the result

Alcohol involved, according to Washington State Patrol. No kidding


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> that thread is over there ---->
> 
> This is the Internet. Where everything old becomes new again.


Did I just find another one of my "old man" things?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Just because you've seen something before doesn't mean it isn't new for someone else, no matter how popular.

I bet you've seen this photo, and probably most of us have, but I bet there are people browsing this thread haven't.










Same thing when people tell me, OMG you haven't seen this viral video??!? Well it has 10 million views, that's a lot but assuming they are 100% unique view that means at approx. 3.19 billion people haven't. (Internet tells me 3.2 billion people currently have internet access).


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I always like the rooftop shots














> SUV lands on top of house after bizarre crash
> A Missouri resident’s gym schedule may have helped him to dodge death, after an SUV tore through the roof of his house while he was attending a workout session.
> 
> The incident happened in Walnut Park West, St Louis, when a vehicle hit an embankment in a residential area and was launched onto the roof of a nearby dwelling, reported the St Louis Post Dispatch.


July 2017


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

That was quite the ski jump there


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

uh. huh... now you are just being silly

Truck driver chokes on cough drop, crashes completely thru Indiana church



















http://abc13.com/news/truck-driver-chokes-on-cough-drop-crashes-into-church/1649450/



> DELAWARE COUNTY, Ind. -- Indiana State Police said a semi pulling a flatbed trailer crashed through the Living Hope Church in Delaware County after the driver choked on a cough drop.
> 
> State police said a trooper driving southbound on I-69 when he saw cars pulling onto the shoulder. One of those drivers pointed across the road, where the trooper saw the truck had just runt hrough the church. The driver was outside of the truck with non-life threatening injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rory Calhoun said:


> uh. huh... now you are just being silly


Not at all. I'm sure some of the younger posters here haven't seen page 1.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Rory Calhoun said:


> uh. huh... now you are just being silly
> 
> Truck driver chokes on cough drop, crashes completely thru Indiana church
> 
> ...


I guess god called in sick that day.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Not at all. I'm sure some of the younger posters here haven't seen page 1.


You are quickly becoming someone for whom I would push all of the elevator buttons prior to letting you on.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

AutoBear said:


>


This. Is. So. SATISFYING!


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

GolfTango said:


> This. Is. So. SATISFYING!


V-E-R-Y. No Seatbelt, deusche driving, most likely the OEM all season radials, makes for a good combo when a jack wagon like that is behind the wheel. I'm glad he didn't hit anyone else but driving fast is not always about crazy speed, sometimes your better off letting off the throttle to maintain control and make a lane change than just plowing down the road but what do I know. 

I'm curious if something like this could be used as evidence after a payout? Person makes a claim like slippery conditions then gets payout of repair, insurance comes across video X amount of time later, goes after said insured for compensation?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

GolfTango said:


> This. Is. So. SATISFYING!


I was expecting much worse to be honest.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Driving along and..... a 5 foot by 2 foot bandsaw lands in the road. All these unsecured loads. Deadly and irritating.




























Nov 14 2017

WOODBURN, Ore. – Ten cars crashed on Interstate 5 near Woodburn Tuesday night when a large band saw fell from a pickup truck into the southbound lanes, Oregon State Police said.
One person was taken to the hospital as a result of the crashes, according to police.

Troopers were first called out about 9:30 p.m. on reports of a "large metal object" fell from a pickup into traffic. *Witnesses said the driver stopped and started running towards it, but ran back to his truck and drove away once vehicles started to hit it.*
One of the cars ended up rolling several times. The driver of that car was transported to a nearby hospital.
State police report that the "object" is a red-and-black band saw about 5 feet long and two feet wide. They didn't get a description of the driver aside from it being a male driving a Ford F250-type pickup.











http://katu.com/news/local/large-metal-object-falls-onto-i-5-causing-10-vehicle-crash-near-woodburn


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

Rory Calhoun said:


> uh. huh... now you are just being silly
> 
> Truck driver chokes on cough drop, crashes completely thru Indiana church


Apparently churches are made out of stronger stuff than post offices. Compare the ford a few pages back to the semi.

Either that or Jesus loves Fords.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Rory Calhoun said:


> uh. huh... now you are just being silly
> 
> Truck driver chokes on cough drop, crashes completely thru Indiana church
> 
> http://abc13.com/news/truck-driver-chokes-on-cough-drop-crashes-into-church/1649450/


maybe it will become a drive-thru church? 

regardless, I will be passing by there on my way to my moms for thanksgiving.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

gahhhh...










Driver injured after plywood blows off trailer
Posted: Jul 12, 2017 3:30 PM PDT
Updated: Jul 26, 2017 3:30 PM PDT


FRANKLIN, TN (WSMV) -
A driver was injured after several pieces of plywood flew off a trailer and into the window of his box truck.

Police said it happened on Interstate 65 near Murfreesboro Road around 2 p.m. A second vehicle was also damaged by the plywood.


Police said the driver of the SUV may not have released what happened.

FRANKLIN, TN (WSMV) -
Franklin police say Ricky Saunders is lucky to be alive after he was hit by a piece of flying plywood while driving on Interstate 65 Wednesday afternoon.


Saunders is a truck driver based out of North Carolina. He was heading towards Fayetteville, TN, to drop off a load when a large piece of plywood flew off someone's trailer and went through his windshield.

"He was doing about 60 or 70 mph, and the wind caught his load and blew it in the air," Saunders said. "I just braced for it because it was going to hit me regardless. I put my hands on the steering wheel and just watched it as it came in. As it hit the window I tried to move so it wouldn't kill me."

Saunders suffered bruises on his chest and back, but otherwise escaped without major injuries.

Franklin police are praising Saunders for keeping control of his truck and not causing another crash.

"His main concern was controlling his vehicle and not really worrying about himself," Officer Rachel Gober told Channel 4. "He could have easily jerked into the other lane and caused another collision."

The trailer was being pulled by a white SUV. Police are asking that driver to come forward.

http://www.wsmv.com/story/35881896/driver-of-truck-hit-by-plywood-speaks-out


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> You are quickly becoming someone for whom I would push all of the elevator buttons prior to letting you on.


As long as we both go down together, I don't see an issue stopping at a few extra floors.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Good Lord


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, trifecta of stupid combines to create crash.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

RobMarkToo said:


> Wow, trifecta of stupid combines to create crash.


man, i drive on a road thats similar to that almost daily.... except its 3-lanes in bound, 2-outbound .... no divider wall....a whole lot less room for error.... just a double yellow to keep you away from the stupid... im wandering when the day will come and ill witness something like that, as i see rear-enders on the stretch at least once a week... tons of STUPID, lots of distracted drivers... seen plenty of close-calls.... but nothing major as of yet....


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate drunks.... this dope is followed for a while and veers off to hit the only thing standing... trooper on shoulder

2:45


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> man, i drive on a road thats similar to that almost daily.... except its 3-lanes in bound, 2-outbound .... no divider wall....a whole lot less room for error.... just a double yellow to keep you away from the stupid... im wandering when the day will come and ill witness something like that, as i see rear-enders on the stretch at least once a week... tons of STUPID, lots of distracted drivers... seen plenty of close-calls.... but nothing major as of yet....


Ok, who are you? :laugh: I live a couple blocks off that road in mt adams, and I am moving to the other end a couple blocks off in madisonville. 

And driving in the fast lane does basically feel like you are cheating death, passing cars going the other direction at 55mph...or more, less than a few feet from your mirror.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


That barge is a mere dozen feet from the ramp, that car would have to have been crushed, right? :what:

And no brake lights? :screwy:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

TaaT said:


>


GIS says this happened in Crimea, but I can't think of a funny pun to put with it.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Power5 said:


> Ok, who are you? :laugh: I live a couple blocks off that road in mt adams, and I am moving to the other end a couple blocks off in madisonville.
> 
> And driving in the fast lane does basically feel like you are cheating death, passing cars going the other direction at 55mph...or more, less than a few feet from your mirror.




you live in Mt.Adams? i would have guessed more Colerain/Winton Woods area based on previous pictures ive seen you post..kinda had you pegged for an outside the loop person for some reason... .... 

Im usually the ******* doing 70-75 down the parkway in the left lane bullying people out of the way, and yes, it is a bit like cheating death sometimes... ... Im sure if you looked at my vehicle description id be pretty easy to pick out of the crowd.... When you say the other end, do you mean Columbia Tusculum area? because thats where i live... pretty close The Precinct. you ever go to fuel on saturdays or the new thing at Madtree?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> I hate drunks.... this dope is followed for a while and veers off to hit the only thing standing... trooper on shoulder
> 
> 2:45


they should tar and feather that bastard


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> you live in Mt.Adams? i would have guessed more Colerain/Winton Woods area based on previous pictures ive seen you post..kinda had you pegged for an outside the loop person for some reason... ....
> 
> Im usually the ******* doing 70-75 down the parkway in the left lane bullying people out of the way, and yes, it is a bit like cheating death sometimes... ... Im sure if you looked at my vehicle description id be pretty easy to pick out of the crowd.... When you say the other end, do you mean Columbia Tusculum area? because thats where i live... pretty close The Precinct. you ever go to fuel on saturdays or the new thing at Madtree?


Bit farther down 50 past precinct. Around Deadman and into Madeira. 

I used to live on the westside. Only temporarily living in mt adams with parents. Big D was a few months ago.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> but I can't think of a funny pun to put with it.


The driver was just russian and didn't see the gap.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Power5 said:


> Bit farther down 50 past precinct. Around Deadman and into Madeira.
> 
> I used to live on the westside. Only temporarily living in mt adams with parents. Big D was a few months ago.


Gotcha... might see you on the parkway sometime then... i work downtown, so i usually take the parkway or riverside/kellogg to and from work... depends on traffic... 
and live 2 seconds from Fuel so im generally at Cars&Coffee saturday mornings... 

...and by Big-D id assume you dont mean Dallas :laugh: ...


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Surf Green said:


> GIS says this happened in Crimea, but I can't think of a funny pun to put with it.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Gotcha... might see you on the parkway sometime then... i work downtown, so i usually take the parkway or riverside/kellogg to and from work... depends on traffic...
> and live 2 seconds from Fuel so im generally at Cars&Coffee saturday mornings...
> 
> ...and by Big-D id assume you dont mean Dallas  ...


I work in kenwood, so will be going up the other way.

Dallas, yeah that's it. Actually it was my inplant. Lol


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Lightnin' said:


> I hate drunks.... this dope is followed for a while and veers off to hit the only thing standing... trooper on shoulder
> 
> 2:45





Dravenport said:


> they should tar and feather that bastard


That's one approved method to stop a drunk.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Power5 said:


> That barge is a mere dozen feet from the ramp, that car would have to have been crushed, right? :what:
> 
> And no brake lights? :screwy:


My guess is, no brake, in neutral, and the force of the ship using reverse to slow down pushed it off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Senior Member said:


>


Geeze You Tube notes: Luckily nobody was killed. 96 year old driver taken to hospital.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Nailed it...

She (the driver) phoned it into the constabularies herself.. Was in rough shape when they arrived

:19


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Add one more to the list of things bouncing, flying and sailing thru the air on the roadways.

Dayton Beach.

Crowbar..... lucky driver.










http://www.explorejeffersonpa.com/say-what-lucky-driver-escapes-injury-when-crowbar-flies-into-windshield/


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Dayton has a beach?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

DocWalt said:


> Dayton has a beach?


Well I call them gravel pits.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

audifans said:


> Add one more to the list of things bouncing, flying and sailing thru the air on the roadways.
> 
> Dayton Beach.
> 
> ...


All cars need that new Tesla Thermonuclear Explosion proof glass from his semis.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Hand Cannon said:


> Nailed it...
> 
> She (the driver) phoned it into the constabularies herself.. Was in rough shape when they arrived
> 
> :19


Holy moly


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

audifans said:


> Add one more to the list of things bouncing, flying and sailing thru the air on the roadways.
> 
> Dayton Beach.
> 
> ...


This is why you don't tailgate...


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Aseras said:


> This is why you don't tailgate...


Article doesn't say anything about tailgating. Things bounce.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> Article doesn't say anything about tailgating. Things bounce.


Items in motion tend to stay in motion until another force comes in contact with them. Newton  (also see your avatar  )


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Friggin Gordon Freeman causing havoc on the roads!


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

RobMarkToo said:


> Friggin Gordon Freeman causing havoc on the roads!


Explains why "Half-Life 2: Episode Three" is vaporware...


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 96 year old driver


Yeahhh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Good to see the troopers going up on the passenger side to talk rather than the "suicide"






The trooper was standing outside the vehicle on the passenger side when a box truck was pushed onto the shoulder by another vehicle changing lanes.

OSHP said the video serves as a reminder that people should slow down and move over when approaching stopped public safety vehicles or roadside workers.

The current law requires drivers to slow down and if possible, change lanes away from police and emergency vehicles pulled over on the side of the road.


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> Article doesn't say anything about tailgating. Things bounce.


Yup, a guy was killed here a few years back by something similar. I believe it was a metal rod truckers use to tension their tie down straps, took the guys head off.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Oof.




















Pennsylvania


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


Oh bro he din't. 

Those stupid headlights look like googly-eyes.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

I am guessing the jeep pulled out in front of the truck. 
:sly:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I am guessing the jeep pulled out in front of the truck.
> :sly:


It was a tactical move. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Brings a whole new meaning to the death wobble :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Those stupid headlights look like googly-eyes.


What do you think about the wheels?










I was going to give him a pass on the headlights, since most bros go for those angry-eyebrow grills these days, but I don't think those were popular in 2014


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I am guessing the jeep pulled out in front of the truck.
> :sly:


Maybe not. You probably haven't see how insane PA dump truck drivers are, especially the ones that go to and from all the quarries in the rural areas.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.thesunchronicle.com/devices/news/local_news/sign-crashes-through-windshield-hits-driver-in-i--crash/article_7ad05fd2-38a3-11e6-952a-0f53c033aca9.html

18 year old Rhode Island driver. Getting hit on the head might wake him up to paying more attention. On the other hand, considering the state of affairs with people "driving" and trying to do everything else at the same time.... maybe not.










WRENTHAM, Mass. — Massachusetts State Police believe a single car crash was caused by an 18-year-old Tiverton driver who was distracted and did not see traffic slow ahead of him. When he tried to stop, he left the road and hit a warning sign in a construction zone on Tuesday.

The driver was taken to Rhode Island Hospital for a laceration to the head by Wrentham Fire and EMS personnel, after the warning sign sliced through the car’s windshield and hit the driver in the head.

“The Massachusetts State Police remind all motorists that their sole responsibility is to pay attention to operating their vehicle and being aware of traffic around. Always slow down when approaching construction zones,” according to a news release from the State Police.

The accident took place on Route 495 southbound, and Trooper Paul Bartlett, of the Foxboro Barracks, headed to the scene around 7:45 p.m. State Police believe that the driver of the 2009 Toyota Corolla was in the left lane, and did not notice traffic slow ahead of him as a lane merged due to the construction.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

North Carolina





















http://www.wral.com/woman-is-okay-after-metal-fence-impales-car-front-seat/16770563/

VASS, N.C. — A woman in Moore County escaped serious injury on Sunday when a metal fence post passed through her windshield, impaling her passenger seat.

Officials say the woman's Hyundai Elantra ran off the road just after 11 p.m. in the area of 4300 Lobelia Road before striking a sign and a metal fence.

Several pieces of the fence pierced the windshield of the car on the passenger's side, officials said, with the metal sticking out more than one foot from the seat into the rear passenger area.

Fortunately, no one was in the passenger seat at the time of the accident.

The driver was evaluated by paramedics but refused transport to the hospital.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Oof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One less menace to the public on the road. No tears shed here.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

AutoBear said:


>


I'm not gonna embed a 30MB Gif in the thread, but here is the link to the goodness:

https://imgur.com/gallery/3Xz0tws


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

http://wtvr.com/2017/02/26/bizarre-crash-suv-lands-on-car-house-waynesboro-va/

WAYNESBORO, Va. — Police are investigating a crash on Saturday that sent an SUV flying through the air, into another vehicle and then a home.

When they responded to the scene of the accident, officers found a Dodge Durango leaning upright against a house, resting on top of a Nissan that was parked in front of the home.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Lemme look at that delivery sheet.

Maybe I should check my GPS........ uh, maybe not


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Better quality video of the same accident.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

heh... I'd purposefully avoided that one because I couldn't stand the music. (that changed half way thru)

But thank you


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Rav_VW said:


> I'm not gonna embed a 30MB Gif in the thread, but here is the link to the goodness:
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/3Xz0tws


Is that a race in PR?


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Is that a race in PR?


I think it's Macau, which is in china.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/564597/Green-Lane-Birmingham-Crash-Car-Ford-Focus-Kitchen-Window

She steps out of the kitchen... Car steps backwards into her spot

Ironically, the 64-year-old and her husband Alan, 65, had previously had a wall built around their drive 15 years before ago another out-of-control car careered towards the same spot.

A tree had taken the full brunt of the crash that time around, but yesterday the Stones were not as lucky.



















The Ford Focus, which contained a 20-year-old driver and his 17-year-old female passenger, is believed to have flipped while travelling along the 30mph road.

*Both the driver and passenger fled the scene before being caught by locals who frogmarched the pair back to the crash site.*

Mrs Stone was so shocked by the incident she left unable to speak and struggled to tell her husband, who was out at the time, what had happened over the phone.

The couple's Peugeot was also badly damaged in the crash.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

A teenage woman was lucky to walk away after a rail of a picket fence went through her windshield after she crashed in the parking lot of a New Jersey community college, coming within a short distance of a school playground.
The incident played out around 1:45 p.m. on Oct. 20 in the parking lot of Mercer County Community College off Old Trenton Road in West Windsor Township, New Jersey, said township police.
The 18-year-old Monmouth Junction resident accelerated after striking a curb in the lot, said police. She then drove across a lawn veered left, taking out part of a fence before crashing into a tree. The sedan then bounced back onto the roadway before coming to a stop.
The impact of the wreck caused a fence rail to go right through the windshield, past the driver’s seat and into the back of the woman’s car.


http://6abc.com/news/driver-narrowly-avoids-being-impaled-in-crash/1070490/


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> What do you think about the wheels?


Needs more AfflictionMulisha



Rory Calhoun said:


> driver who was distracted... the warning sign sliced through the car’s windshield and hit the driver in the head.


This needs to happen more to the distracted, rather than some innocent person. Shame they didn't die.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Needs more AfflictionMulisha












Do you think these guys still carry a jack around with them?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Oof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does he have horseshoes welded to the front bumper? Looks like another jeepbro was in the caravan and can get him home.

Looks like he was just shooting out of a hill climb without a spotter giving him the "all clear". :laugh: Happened to me so many times in the woods.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Why does he have horseshoes welded to the front bumper? Looks like another jeepbro was in the caravan and can get him home.
> 
> Looks like he was just shooting out of a hill climb without a spotter giving him the "all clear". :laugh: Happened to me so many times in the woods.


I think that photo shows the furthest off road that Jeep has been in a while.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> I think that photo shows the furthest off road that Jeep has been in a while.


Well technically parking lots are off the roadway so... :laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


> North Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about ten minutes from where I live. It was on highway 690. People wreck all the time on that road. 

BTW, I saw this Mustang ( in the article below) on a wrecker-rollback at the gas station Saturday night about 9:15pm. I asked the wrecker driver where the wreck happened and he just said, "690 as usual." 

I've driven that road quite a bit through the years. It's not that hazardous of a road. :facepalm:

http://wncn.com/2017/11/19/man-arri...s-destroyed-in-mystery-wreck-in-moore-county/



WNCN said:


> VASS, N.C. (WNCN) — A man arrived on a crash scene to discover his Ford Mustang was destroyed in a wreck Saturday.
> The owner of the car told troopers he wasn’t driving during the wreck and had no idea where his car had been.
> The wreck was reported just before 8 p.m. Saturday along Highway 690 just outside Vass in Moore County, officials said.
> 
> ...




































http://interactives.wncn.com/photom...tang-destroyed-in-moore-county-mystery-wreck/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andlf said:


> BTW, I saw this Mustang ( in the article below) on a wrecker-rollback at the gas station Saturday night about 9:15pm. I asked the wrecker driver where the wreck happened and he just said, "690 as usual."


While spectacular, the most I give it is 3/5


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ that's all? :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

@McMike said:


> While spectacular, the most I give it is 3/5


there is no pleasing you!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andlf said:


> ^^ that's all? :laugh:





VWVan said:


> there is no pleasing you!


As far we we know, it did not hit any other vehicles or pedestrians, which are required tasks to receive those higher scores. 

Fours and fives should not be a goal.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

impressive



> A red Mustang turned into a shattered carcass after a violent crash - but the man at the wheel somehow walked away without a scratch.
> Witnesses saw the vehicle crash on a busy Seattle trail last week. One of them said the driver, who has not been named, was going at 90 miles per hour in a 35 miles per hour zone.
> The driver lost control and crashed into a power pole, the witness said. The Mustang broke into several pieces, which went tumbling down the street.
> It seemed impossible for anyone to survive the crash. But witnesses saw the driver emerge from the destroyed vehicle, uninjured.
> ...





> Parts of the car flew as far as 200 feet away.* The vehicle was a rental, according to authorities.*
> The driver was pictured, his back facing the camera, wrapped in a green blanket and showing paramedics he wasn't injured.
> 'It's almost like he fell off his bike and just got up and got away,' witness Julie Evans Reid said.
> 'His window wasn't even broken
> ...


But probably a low score


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> impressive
> 
> 
> But probably a low score


90mph... not too shabby.

But if it's a rental, that means that that guy just hired a contract killer. Aren't we going to discuss this? Hiring killers all day long? Think of the children.

I have a story, because this was years before cell phone recording was a thing. An acquaintance bought a ZR-1 and was flying down the Hwy2 trestle from Everett (locals know it). Lost control and flipped it, getting the top basically cleaned off by some lightpoles. Driver and passenger escaped w/o a scratch.

Thank Andy for alcohol, right?


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

guess it wasn't fixed. ran into his own house after fixing truck.....:laugh:
http://www.themorningsun.com/genera...o-own-house-after-test-drive-in-clare-county?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

And..... dismount~!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Hand Cannon said:


> impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 1:53: Nothing left of the wheel, but the wheel nuts are still in place!


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

funnee84bunny said:


> guess it wasn't fixed. ran into his own house after fixing truck.....:laugh:
> http://www.themorningsun.com/genera...o-own-house-after-test-drive-in-clare-county?




I've had one too many beers when wrenching on stuff; but I don't go and test drive it when drunk!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


This is great! I'm working on a Marine project and this is relevant to my current interests. :thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And..... dismount~!


"leaving a thread like:"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And..... dismount~!


I have reached out to the Boat Owners Association of The United States to get a ruling on which vessel had the right-of-way.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Sheared in half. Right down the middle.

All of the seats in the car are destroyed - save for the driver's seat.

The rear of her car was ripped off and left 12 feet or so away. A Toyota Sequoia had drifted over the divider and into her lane. Police believe drugs may have been a factor


Drugs and drunks. Menaces on the roadway




























http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4511774/Car-split-middle-crash-driver-SURVIVED.html


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Actually have seen that one before. It seems like a new feature of cars judging by that Mustang that shattered and also left just the drivers seat in area intact.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

RobMarkToo said:


> ^ Actually have seen that one before. It seems like a new feature of cars judging by that Mustang that shattered and also left just the drivers seat in area intact.


Like indycar/F1 carbon fiber chassis. They disintegrate to dissipate the energy.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Running into things... 

http://wdtn.com/2017/11/20/ladder-launches-through-windshield-of-semi-during-i-70-crash/










Authorities say the semi hit the van. The impact of the collision caused a ladder on top of the van to smash through the windshield of the semi.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


So that's where _success_ is.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/photos-semi-cut-through-another-semi-in-crash-on-i-76-near-wiggins#id1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

http://www.ktvn.com/story/35515015/individual-arrested-for-crashing-into-the-bunnyranch

Deputies: Masked man with body armor steals Semi-Truck and Crashes Through Doors at Moonlite Bunny Ranch










The entrance of the Bunny Ranch in Mound House was destroyed after a stolen semi-truck was rammed into the building around 3:30 a.m. Thursday morning. 

The suspect, 40-year-old Brian Brandt of Reno, was arrested on scene, just after the crash. He's charged with with assault with a deadly weapon, destruction of property of another, and possession of stolen property.

Terrified employees witnessed the 18-wheeler intentionally backed into the entrance of the Bunny Ranch.










"It sounded like a bomb went off in here," said employee, Jenny Jade. "Everything was all shaking."

"The reaction was 'what do we do,'"said owner, Dennis Hof. "We immediately called 911."

Brandt allegedly stole the big rig from his former employer, Central Transport in Sparks. The company tells us he was angry for being fired in February. Managers found the front door of their facility smashed in Thursday morning and a truck stolen.

*Hof says he has no connections to Brandt, but believes he wanted to harm his business for the notoriety. 

"My guess is he knew it would be worldwide news if he rammed his truck into a brothel with 35 hot girls in it that is world famous."*

*Hof says the suspect was also wearing full body armor.* He posted surveillance video of the crash on his Twitter account, @DennisHof. You can watch it below.

The Lyon County Sheriff's Office says the incident was isolated, and that there's no threat to the community.

Hof said no one was hurt, including the five employees, 30 female prostitutes and 10 customers in the building.

The front of the building is destroyed, and estimates damages at $400,000.

They don't know right now if alcohol and/or drugs were involved.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Moonlite Bunny Ranch


**** that place.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Desk clerk said he saw it all real clear; he never hit the brakes, and he was shifting gears.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

$400,000 in damage to the front of that building? Looks like it needs a new porch and over hang. :screwy:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4511700/Lorry-crushed-blade-WIND-TURBINE-autobahn.html

I have no idea if this has been posted. Happened this year










A lorry was crushed by the blade of a 62m wind turbine which went spinning across the German autobahn after a transporter truck crashed. 
Autobahn 33 was closed just outside Bielefeld, between Hanover and Dortmund, when the truck carrying the 16-ton wind turbine was rear-ended by another vehicle. 
It sent the enormous blade across the carriageway where it ploughed into vehicles and a lorry belonging to cargo logistics company Koch International - which is based just 34 miles away from the incident in Osnabrück - was left completely destroyed.
The €520,000 piece of equipment was on its way to a wind farm in Hasselbach in Bielefeld-Eckardtsheim when the collision occurred on a slip-road this morning.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

wow, that one seems a little costly


----------



## OneSloVW (Jun 6, 2017)

GreenandChrome said:


> Desk clerk said he saw it all real clear; he never hit the brakes, and he was shifting gears.


:laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Enjoy.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Power5 said:


> $400,000 in damage to the front of that building? Looks like it needs a new porch and over hang. :screwy:



Most of the 400K probably lost revenue from the ho's.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

GraphiteAZ said:


> Enjoy.


What entertaining event is this?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GraphiteAZ said:


> Enjoy.





GraphiteAZ said:


>


Those shortened Youtu.be URLs don't work, you have to use the long ones.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

2.0T_Convert said:


> What entertaining event is this?


The ******** in the North east REALLY love to race their own cars on roundy-round tracks. 

It is hilarious.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

https://youtu.be/P1RohRau9Hg


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://pictures.topspeed.com/IMG/crop/201001/road-accident-result_460x0w.jpg


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^fixed










Well, that's something


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

http://www.10news.com/news/loose-tire-flies-through-truck-windshield-on-freeway-driver-hurt

yikes










BONITA, Calif. – A man remarkably survived a bizarre crash after a tire fell off a car on State Route 54 in Bonita and smashed through the windshield of his moving pickup truck late Thursday night, lodging itself in the glass. 

The incident occurred at around 10:30 p.m. on eastbound SR-54 near State Route 125. According to witnesses, the tire broke loose from an Infiniti sedan that was traveling west on SR-54. The tire crossed the center divide and flew up into the windshield of a moving eastbound truck. The tire embedded itself into the driver's side of the windshield.

The truck somehow avoided crashing into any other vehicles.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Power5 said:


> $400,000 in damage to the front of that building? Looks like it needs a new porch and over hang. :screwy:


Hof said the Ranch will be "wide open" for bizness. Well, yes... no gate...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Texas










No one hurt


http://abc13.com/traffic/major-crash-causes-big-mess-on-eastex-fwy-at-n-loop/1956901/


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Free burgers in Utah....... A few survived.......

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/49871...urce=fark&utm_medium=website&utm_content=link


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ooof


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

He rammed her

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/car-plows-into-bedroom-of-house-in-federal-way/










A woman’s car was rammed from behind by her ex-boyfriend Friday morning, plowing the car into the bedroom of a house in Federal Way, police said.

A little after 2:30 a.m., the woman called 911 to request that an officer be present when she went to pick up her belongings from the home she shared with her estranged boyfriend, said Cathy Schrock, a spokeswoman for Federal Way police. An officer called her back less than 20 minutes later and the woman reported that she had been driving on Southwest 320th Street when her ex-boyfriend rammed her car and forced her off the road, she said.


One person was in bed when the car crashed into the bedroom of a house in the 900 block of 319th Place Southwest, according the tweets from to South King Fire & Rescue.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Ooof


There is a video as well. The guy who crashed it, did so purposely for a large insurance payout and was charged for insurance fraud multiple times. Here is one story: ****head Who Crashed Bugatti Into Lake In Trouble With The Law Again.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

It's the usual Portland, Oregon nonsense. Scares the crap out of me when I see these big rigs at speed and going over like a rolled over dog.










http://nbc16.com/news/local/gallery/semi-truck-rollover-crash-on-marquam-bridge-blocks-i-5-northbound-traffic

pretty much closes this road for all morning.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Ooof


Welcome to 2008


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> It's the usual Portland, Oregon nonsense. Scares the crap out of me when I see these big rigs at speed and going over like a rolled over dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed... It's like negotiating around large herds of cattle.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Homicidal maniacs... some of them.










Just before 9 p.m. several people reported that the truck was *speeding and driving recklessly on West Main Street*.

Officers responded to the area and found the truck crashed into the old Aarons building located at 430 Main Street. Police say the tractor trailer struck the southwest area of the structure and traveled through the building and out the other side. It stopped with the tractor and part of the trailer outside the northeast side of the building.

http://www.9news.com/news/local/speeding-semi-plows-into-building/354140172


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

"Time for bed. Goodnight, dear. Goodnite, DEERE~!"










One of the tractor's wheels ended up on the couple's bed.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-09-02/inside-of-a-lyndhurst-home-after-a-tractor-crash/5712208

A tractor has ploughed into a home at Lyndhurst, south-east of Melbourne, injuring a couple asleep in bed at the time.

The driver fled the scene and police believe the tractor, which had a load of seedlings on the back, was stolen.

A 34-year-old man and a 41-year-old woman were in their bedroom when the tractor smashed into the house on Castawellan Street around 12:45am.

Sergeant Adam Ferguson from Victoria Police said it was an unusual situation and the couple were extremely lucky.

"It appears it's a tractor from a market garden around the corner, and possibly kids joy-riding and have lost control and it's gone into the front bedroom," Sergeant Ferguson said.

"It's quite surprising the two people have survived. They were lying in bed and the tractor pushed them up against the back wall.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Welcome to The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post


FIFY


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Oh... a gee. Is that my exit?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> FIFY


yes.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Seems like no one is looking where they are going.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Homicidal maniacs... some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure did a good job of wreckin' that place


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

This Dodge pickup "rammed" into a local Bob's Store trying to get in on the "door buster" sale:










Story and Video


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Homicidal maniacs... some of them.


I bet the brown on the side of the trailer isn't dirt, the cattle got scared ******** when he went through the building.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


fitness truck in your gym


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Was late for CrossFit bro, what's the big deal?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


was that a Nissan hardbody?


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

GreenandChrome said:


> was that a Nissan hardbody?


You win the internet today! excellent comment....


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

blimey said:


> You win the internet today! excellent comment....


That wins?? I had two Dad quality puns in mine. Hurrumph - I've got clouds to yell at.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> Oh... a gee. Is that my exit?


Plenty of stunt drivers out there


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

JMURiz said:


> Was late for CrossFit bro, what's the big deal?


Gotta get that social media checkin for maximum brah


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

audifans said:


> Plenty of stunt drivers out there


nothing beats a well executed Jersey-Shuffle... :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

4 manage to get out alive

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017/06/24/four-army-personnel-cheat-death-in-car-crash/

PETALING JAYA: Four army personnel escaped with injuries after the car they were in went out of control and slammed into the barrier of a bridge on AMJ Highway in Melaka.

The four, in their 20s, were travelling towards Jasin from Melaka town when the mishap happened near Bukit Lintang, at about 9.55am yesterday.

The crash left the car hanging precariously on the barrier.

The injured have been warded at Melaka Hospital.


State Traffic police spokesman said that the road was wet at the time of the accident but there were *no traces of abrupt braking at the stretch.*


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...cheat-death-in-car-crash/#VSeK40mtigccETDE.99


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

audifans said:


> 4 manage to get out alivehttps://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2017/06/24/four-army-personnel-cheat-death-in-car-crash/PETALING JAYA: Four army personnel escaped with injuries after the car they were in went out of control and slammed into the barrier of a bridge on AMJ Highway in Melaka.The four, in their 20s, were travelling towards Jasin from Melaka town when the mishap happened near Bukit Lintang, at about 9.55am yesterday.The crash left the car hanging precariously on the barrier.The injured have been warded at Melaka Hospital.State Traffic police spokesman said that the road was wet at the time of the accident but there were *no traces of abrupt braking at the stretch.*Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...cheat-death-in-car-crash/#VSeK40mtigccETDE.99


I'm calling BS. How would they know they lived? The soldiers all look alike.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Not paying attention and plows into traffic slowing down. Very lucky










That’s near the Uniontown exit, exit 41, in Jackson County.
Police say northbound traffic on I-65 was backed up and slowing due to a lane restriction near the 45 mile marker. A 2014 Freightliner semi tractor trailer hit the rear of a 2012 Freightliner semi tractor trailer forcing that into a UPS semi truck.

After the crash, a fire broke out but was extinguished by emergency crews. The driver of the 2014 semi was trapped in his truck for a short period of time but was quickly freed. He was taken to a local hospital where he was treated and released. He later told police he didn’t notice traffic was slowing in front of him until it was too late. Police say he will be cited for following too closely.

http://wishtv.com/2014/09/16/multiple-semi-accident-closes-i-65-northbound/


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Hand Cannon said:


> Oh... a gee. Is that my exit?


At about 10 seconds you can see the red car tries to pass the white car on the left and it looks like the white car either tries to block or it accidentally drifts left just enough for the red car to clip its back corner causing the red car to lose control.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Jeep just can't stay on the proper side of the median. :26


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Jeep just can't stay on the proper side of the median. :26


That had to hurt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

This couldn't have been pleasant either. 

:45


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This couldn't have been pleasant either.
> 
> :45



Brake! If your trailer starts to move that way, brake! 

Or, for the brave, step,on it.

It’s all about stabilizing the trailer.

Also, looks like too much weight in the back of the trailer. Not enough tung weight?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, that's a little different . Man and woman in their 80's.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

andyA6 said:


> Brake! If your trailer starts to move that way, brake!
> 
> Or, for the brave, step,on it.
> 
> ...


How about just slowing down when you tow a trailer.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

andyA6 said:


> Brake! If your trailer starts to move that way, brake!
> 
> Or, for the brave, step,on it.
> 
> ...


Brakes on the truck will give you what happened. Too much weight on the ass end of the trailer is what started it. 

When **** goes sideways like that, you grab trailer brakes fast and keep the wheel pointed straight.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

That's also an example of why it's a bad idea to ride in a trailer and why it's illegal to do so in many jurisdictions.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

what said:


> That's also an example of why it's a bad idea to ride in a trailer and why it's illegal to do so in many jurisdictions.


live free or die


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> live free or die


That sure doesn't look like NH to me.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

And some still contend that women are the "gentler sex"

http://www.thenewstribune.com/news/local/article157432289.html










A Suburu driver prevented a Jeep from passing on the shoulder — by ramming it three times. Washington State Patrol 



> She refused to let one more car pass, so Subaru driver rammed Jeep — 3 times


A Subaru driver was so frustrated with cars passing her illegally on the shoulder that she slammed three times into a Jeep, according to the State Patrol.

The collision took place Tuesday on Highway 516 in Kent.

Traffic was backed up several miles and trooper Rick Johnson said several vehicles decided to use the shoulder of the highway to get by.

The driver of a Subaru Impreza became frustrated with being passed by so many cars and eventually moved partially onto the shoulder as a Jeep Cherokee started to roll by.

The Jeep moved further right and the Subaru’s driver struck it three times, Johnson said.

A photograph of the wreck shows the Subaru partially on top of the Jeep’s side.

*The trooper who sent over photos of the incident told Johnson in an email, “You’re not going to believe this,” according to The Seattle Times.*

Both drivers were cited.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

audifans said:


> [...]A Subaru driver was so frustrated with cars passing her illegally on the shoulder that she slammed three times into a Jeep, according to the State Patrol.[...]


As someone who spends 3+ hrs driving in traffic a day, I sympathize with wanting to stop the a-holes who think they are too good to wait like everyone else.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

GraphiteAZ said:


> Brakes on the truck will give you what happened. Too much weight on the ass end of the trailer is what started it.
> 
> When **** goes sideways like that, you grab trailer brakes fast and keep the wheel pointed straight.


Slamming on the gas would have been the smart thing to do.

After looking at it a few times I dont see any weight distribution bars on the hitch though.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

what said:


> As someone who spends 3+ hrs driving in traffic a day, I sympathize with wanting to stop the a-holes who think they are too good to wait like everyone else.


I prefer to pull into the break down lane with my hazards on and stop in order to prevent those drivers. I'm stopped in traffic anyway so what the heck.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

So you have a commercial driver's license and the guy in front of you has a commercial driver's license. So the two of you professionals are hauling big loads of pipe. He's in front and you know he's in front.

So how come you can't keep from running into each other??? Eh?

Evidently "following distance" isn't in some trucker's vocabulary.

A little Canadian tailgating, it appears.




























http://edmontonjournal.com/news/local-news/three-vehicle-crash-involving-two-semi-trucks-with-loaded-pipe-sends-one-man-to-hospital

A three-vehicle crash near Devon involving two semi-trucks loaded with pipe sent one man to hospital with serious injuries Friday morning. 

The two trucks hauling metal pipes on trailers and an SUV were heading westbound on Highway 19 when one semi collided with the back of the SUV, pushing it into a ditch near the Highway 60 junction. The second semi then collided with the back of the semi truck in front of it. 

The driver of the second semi was extracted by emergency personnel on scene. He was transported to hospital with serious but non-life-threatening injuries.

The male occupant of the SUV suffered minor injuries and was transported to hospital. The male occupant of the front semi suffered no injuries.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


Too soon?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

audifans said:


>


I didn't think the Impreza was capable of that kind of articulation.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

So this is a thing now? You hook up something big in the back and tail wags the dog.

Armchair sleuths give the rundown on his mistake(s) here.

Turn the sound off of some idiotic Jersey Radio station. You can thank me later.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Armchair sleuths give the rundown on his mistake(s) here.


Filming with a cell phone while driving? :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

andyA6 said:


> Brake! If your trailer starts to move that way, brake!
> 
> Or, for the brave, step,on it.


No, absolutely no braking. Pull it straight by accelerating. Then again, if the car doesn't have power to accelerate quickly enough, you're fooked anyway.


----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

Rory Calhoun said:


> So this is a thing now? You hook up something big in the back and tail wags the dog.
> 
> Armchair sleuths give the rundown on his mistake(s) here.
> 
> Turn the sound off of some idiotic Jersey Radio station. You can thank me later.



I am always amazed by the strength of the hitch/ball connection, even under all that force it didn't appear to come loose, amazing.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jeller said:


> I am always amazed by the strength of the hitch/ball connection, even under all that force it didn't appear to come loose, amazing.


Also impressed that the Expedition stayed upright.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Also impressed that the Expedition stayed upright.


no firestones?


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Rory Calhoun said:


> So this is a thing now? You hook up something big in the back and tail wags the dog.
> 
> Armchair sleuths give the rundown on his mistake(s) here.
> 
> Turn the sound off of some idiotic Jersey Radio station. You can thank me later.


Big trailer, little truck. First sway should have immediately been met with trailer brakes. Would have settled it right down and cut 10-15mph off the speed. Instead, they just tried to fit the wiggle, making it worse. 

Anyone who says accelerate is a moron.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

what said:


> That's also an example of why it's a bad idea to ride in a trailer and why it's illegal to do so in many jurisdictions.


The tow vehicle didn't fare so well either :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> no firestones?


Camper had 'em.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

GraphiteAZ said:


> Big trailer, little truck. First sway should have immediately been met with trailer brakes. Would have settled it right down and cut 10-15mph off the speed. Instead, they just tried to fit the wiggle, making it worse.
> 
> Anyone who says accelerate is a moron.


It's really a "it depends" situation. If it's because of wind or poor conditions causing the swaying then slowing down gently is the right thing to do. Definitely not stab the brakes. Sometimes if it's really just a load shift or loaded wrong and there's not enough tongue weight, braking will make it worse by jacking the rear wheels up and loss of traction is a possible flip like this, then acceleration is appropriate to get out of the harmonic and settle it before stopping and fixing the underlying cause. If it's because you are towing something way too heavy, well good luck. That's what it looks like to me here.. That expedition was pulling too much. It should've had a weight distribution hitch with some kind of sway control at a minimum.

I've seen plenty of accidents and trailer problems and usually it's because of poor maintenance, rushing and not hooking up lights or the brake controller or verifying that all is working properly and not seized up after sitting for months on end in storage. It's also quite common to see people pulling much more than they should and not having enough experience to know what to do.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Well, that's a little different . Man and woman in their 80's.


That's scary and impressive. I like the dismounted tire just sitting there. The railroad crossings here are designed to break off like lights and other signs if you hit them( and you do not want to see what the bill is just for having the RR people come out much less actually do any real work ). Guess not so much there.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Holee Crap.

He's going faster than the truck and don't give a f...k

In over his head, that's for sure.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

They crash the tow vehicle if they stay on somehow. They crash somebody else if they get loose.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


> They crash the tow vehicle if they stay on somehow. They crash somebody else if they get loose.


I don't think I'd like to be in that situation. Driving next to the trailer I was just towing.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

When you put a big elephant down things get messy



















an American Eagle recreational vehicle towing a Chevrolet pickup truck had a blowout, veered left, hit the guardrail, hit a concrete bridge, overturned on its side, and continued sliding on top of the bridge, splitting the motor home almost in half.

Somehow the RV stayed in one piece, but when it was done sliding, its rear half hung over the railing of the bridge, and its front half, considerably smashed up, clung to the roadway, pointing southwest. The pickup truck was not as lucky. It disconnected from the RV, catapulted over the bridge railing, and fell below the bridge, some 20 feet down. The pickup was empty. But it was demolished. The motor home sustained $50,000 in damages. Its salvageability is doubtful.

A 2009 Chevrolet Avalanche driving south on the interstate’s outside lane struck another car slowing down because of the traffic tie-up ahead. That collision resulted in a chain reaction involving six vehicles, including a tractor trailer and a passenger car. 

Another blowout here. Seems he is speeding and over his head even before the tire blew.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> RV rollover video


Wow, that thing was moving a lot of Earth once it hit the median. That's a lot of energy to stop at once.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Is it that difficult to deal with a blown tire?


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

kowabonga said:


> Is it that difficult to deal with a blown tire?


Shrug. I've only had one, rear, and I pulled onto the shoulder and stopped without issue. This was a 97 Volvo wagon. Maybe top-heavy vehicles are worse? That video didn't look like the driver panicked that much? Maybe higher speed was a factor? I was maybe doing 60mph when the tire went.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

kowabonga said:


> Is it that difficult to deal with a blown tire?



Flawless reaction :thumbup:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> Is it that difficult to deal with a blown tire?


I've had a RR blow out doing 70mph in my xB, no problem. Also had a blow out on the RF of the xB on a "slow" curve, no problem. I think the people in these videos freak out and jerk the wheel to correct for the drift, which loads the dead corner and starts the whip.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

It was a lifted XJ Cherokee, which puts suspension geometry in a more vulnerable place. The only thing the driver did wrong was a kneejerk reaction to hit the brakes, which is understandable, but not excusable. Not everyone autocrosses.

IMO you can hear the tire start to delaminate before the blowout. I think the driver knew that because in the original video, he points it out on screen (after the fact).

What was pretty funny is that his (or his passenger's) reaction after the crash: "Well that was fun"


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Evidently this is a major problem for a lot of vehicles. (This guy wasn't even heavily loaded)







:32 is where the action is


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

audifans said:


> Evidently this is a major problem for a lot of vehicles. (This guy wasn't even heavily loaded)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's one thing to lose it at first, but to plow all the way over into oncoming traffic. Dangerous AF.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

"......and in the right lane, coming into view soon, an outstanding performance in the category "stunt driving".

:16 is the action cue


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> Well, it's one thing to lose it at first, but to plow all the way over into oncoming traffic. Dangerous AF.


The force of front 11r22.5 steer tire blowing will sheer anything its its way including the cross tube end causing the tire to point to the outside taking the truck in that direction.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

97audia4 said:


> The force of front 11r22.5 steer tire blowing will sheer anything its its way including the cross tube end causing the tire to point to the outside taking the truck in that direction.


thanks for that. Explains a lot of the absolutely crazy movements of trucks with blowouts on steer wheels. So the advice is to "Floor it"... at least that's what I've heard. Pushes the truck forward and weight off the front, rather than being more vulnerable to sideways.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you kidding me? Minor injuries.

Pickup truck comes across center line. Windsor, Ontario.






http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/it-was-like-time-stopped-this-horrific-windsor-crash-amazingly-only-caused-minor-injuriesThe operator of a lube shop rushed to the rescue after a pickup truck careened into three cars and burst into flames Saturday afternoon.

Ali Mansour, operator of Lube Plus across from the Windsor airport, watched from his office window as the cars smashed together, scattering parts across County Road 42. A black Ford F-150 landed in pieces with its roof shredded off.

“It was like time stopped,” he said. “I didn’t make out the crash. Boom, I just saw an explosion.”

Mansour rushed outside with his friend and an electrical contractor who’d been in his office. Other eyewitnesses and employees flooded onto the street to help. The dramatic collision was caught on surveillance video from the side of Mansour’s business.

The video shows a minivan heading in the same direction as the pickup truck come to rest in the ditch with its driver’s side smashed. The pickup truck drives in the wrong lane and rams into the front of a small black car, sending it into the air and spinning toward the lube shop driveway. The truck’s roof is shredded into pieces as the vehicle flips into the air and crashes into an oncoming van.


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Hand Cannon said:


>


Craziest thing about this?

In 'MERICA! they don't require any special licensing to drive a rig that large. My old man spent 600K on an American Dream...never drove a motorhome before, hopped in and drove 'cross country in it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

slipped right through without a clue


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Really quite spectacular dance across the pavement here.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

audifans said:


> Really quite spectacular dance across the pavement here.



Hammonds 911 dorifto has got nothing on that one.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

audifans said:


> Are you kidding me? Minor injuries.
> 
> Pickup truck comes across center line. Windsor, Ontario.


This is exactly why we have the IIHS small-overlap test now. Yikes.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Hammonds 911 dorifto has got nothing on that one.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

audifans said:


> Are you kidding me? Minor injuries.
> 
> Pickup truck comes across center line. Windsor, Ontario.
> 
> ...


Wow... that thing sailed across the line of fire there.

and... what???

Miraculously, everyone survived the crash and escaped with minor injuries.* The driver of the pickup truck was not wearing a seatbelt and flew out of the vehicle.*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

^^



NP said:


> One man is charged with drunk driving. Police haven’t yet said whether the driver of the pickup truck was the man charged or whether other charges are expected.


:facepalm:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


They haven't said who they charged with drunk driving, but while trying to do a sobriety test, the pickup driver was telling the officer that he was holding up 18 fingers. 

The good Samaritan: Next he made his way to the crushed pickup truck.

“I look in the car. There’s nobody inside. The guy’s laying on the road in front of the car,” he said. “I couldn’t believe the guy is alive. But he’s trying to talk … and he wants to move.”


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Rory Calhoun said:


> thanks for that. Explains a lot of the absolutely crazy movements of trucks with blowouts on steer wheels. So the advice is to "Floor it"... at least that's what I've heard. Pushes the truck forward and weight off the front, rather than being more vulnerable to sideways.


It happens so quick best advice would be not to floor but dont hit the brakes that make it unsettle even more.

Main reason for a blow is companies or owner operators being so cheap and getting a recap front tire or Chinese knock off tire.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Wow... that thing sailed across the line of fire there.
> 
> and... what???
> 
> Miraculously, everyone survived the crash and escaped with minor injuries.* The driver of the pickup truck was not wearing a seatbelt and flew out of the vehicle.*


To think, everyone likes to post the video of that generation F150 front crash test. 

I've seen several in a body shop that have hit stuff off center and they seem to hold up pretty good, this seems to be a decent example. Granted the guy flew out of the truck so maybe that would have been different had he stayed in the seat. Nonetheless, amazing that both parties were okay.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

How'd you like to have this thing coming down the road at you?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Tire comes off, he sees it in rear mirror and it passes him.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> Tire comes off, he sees it in rear mirror and it passes him.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FqEY0V9tLE


If it hadn't cleared that semi's rear trailer tires it would've gotten shot right through the three cars tailgating that trailer.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Wheelstand said:


> Tire comes off, he sees it in rear mirror and it passes him.


But what about the tire rolling right under the passing rig's trailer??

I'd be out on the shoulder:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> But what about the tire rolling right under the passing rig's trailer??


Perfect timing. :thumbup:

Also +1 for the soundtrack. :laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Aseras said:


> If it hadn't cleared that semi's rear trailer tires it would've gotten shot right through the three cars tailgating that trailer.


That is an interesting definition of tailgating. :screwy:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Power5 said:


> That is an interesting definition of tailgating. :screwy:


:laugh: ... TCL-logic: anything less than a football field of following distance is "tailgating"


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> ... TCL-logic: anything less than a football field of following distance is "tailgating"


Very good point. Momentarily forgot what part of the web i was in.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> That is an interesting definition of tailgating. :screwy:


I counted at least four seconds following distance. That's considered a different time zone according to TCL standards


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

red truck was definitely tailgating and is probably an a** :wave:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Just the right angle of tire lean to clear the semi undercarriage.... wow


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

I can certainly do without the dialogue (just turn it off) . The beginning video is all that needs to be viewed. He flips, he scores~!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Wonder what the end result of that looked like.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> To think, everyone likes to post the video of that generation F150 front crash test.
> 
> I've seen several in a body shop that have hit stuff off center and they seem to hold up pretty good, this seems to be a decent example. Granted the guy flew out of the truck so maybe that would have been different had he stayed in the seat. Nonetheless, amazing that both parties were okay.


There is a reason people post that video.
This is the aftermath of that wreck, he had no chance of survival inside the truck. 










So yes, that gen extended cab truck is a death trap.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> There is a reason people post that video.
> This is the aftermath of that wreck, he had no chance of survival inside the truck.
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I suppose I got lucky then.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

"Incoming~!"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Nice save.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> So yes, that gen extended cab truck is a death trap.


I don't harbor illusions that any fullsize trucks from 97-03 is safe in a crash where the cab takes a hard hit while rolling (heavy truck + not very strong cab roof + high speed rollover = bad).








But yeah- the 97-03 extended cab F-150 is particularly bad. :facepalm:
Which sucks because (when not rusty or beat to death) those are good cheap trucks.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Roberto Dimento said:


> "Incoming~!"


She almost got plowed.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

How drunk do you have to be....




















SOUTH HACKENSACK, N.J. — Police in New Jersey say a woman was drunk when she continued driving with a mass transit sign sticking out of the roof of her car.

The 52-year-old was pulled over Saturday on Route 46 in South Hackensack when police noticed something odd. Police say the woman had a New Jersey Transit sign protruding through the roof of her car.

Police say the woman didn’t even know the sign was there.

South Hackensack police say the sign got stuck in the vehicle when the driver was in Secaucus before she was pulled over.

The woman has been charged with driving while intoxicated and careless driving.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Sometimes i just have to wonder if everyone out there is driving like a homicidal (suicidal) maniac.

And where is a cop when you need one?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lightnin' said:


> Sometimes i just have to wonder if everyone out there is driving like a homicidal (suicidal) maniac.
> 
> And where is a cop when you need one?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp8IgswlKsA


Could have been a medical emergency.. Renault hit the cop at WOT and didn't get up at all.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Could have been a medical emergency.. Renault hit the cop at WOT and didn't get up at all.


Brake lights come on before the hit.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Brake lights come on before the hit.


Ooops, I missed that.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Pick a lane... any lane


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Brake lights come on before the hit.


But then it appeared to just floor it and push the cop out of the way and continue with the escape plan.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> She almost got plowed.


She has no idea where the tire went afterwards either. :laugh: Probably thinking to herself, "Was that real? Did that just happen?"


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

A young farmer who drove his tractor onto the roof of a parked car has been disqualified from driving for three years.

https://www.fginsight.com/news/news/young-farmer-disqualified-from-driving-after-crashing-tractor-onto-car-roof-42632

Keith McHugh (22) of Swinford, Ireland was arrested on Saturday, October 22, 2016, after he drove his blue Landini tractor through the village, mounting a Skoda Octavia that was parked on the street.



The incident happened around 9.50pm, after Mr McHugh had been drinking. He was subsequently arrested for drink driving.



A blood test showed he had a concentration of 232mg of alcohol per 100ml of blood, almost five times the current limit, reported Mayo News.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

that happened during lap 2 of the Moto 3 race at Le Mans (Bugatti circuit). someone dropped oil and the race was red flagged.

https://www.motorsport.com/moto3/news/le-mans-moto3-mir-wins-after-oil-spill-carnage-908658/



TaaT said:


>


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Wheelstand said:


> wow


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Back in the day when style changes were apparent every year.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Senior Member said:


>


tree hugger!


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

Hand Cannon said:


> Pick a lane... any lane



Instead of hitting one car, he went for the quad-fecta! DAMN!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess I just don't get why Police are still going out in the traffic lane area on a traffic stop instead of staying safe on the passenger side

:40


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> [video]india[video]


Is that a 12 lane highway?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Rory Calhoun said:


> I guess I just don't get why Police are still going out in the traffic lane area on a traffic stop instead of staying safe on the passenger side
> 
> :40


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Whomever was about to get that ticket had a lucky day!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I say this is pretty wacky... watch it all.

[video]https://www.facebook.com/realcrowdhunters/videos/2116113315283101/[/video]


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Seems like it might have been ice?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Is that a 12 lane highway?


but they drive both ways there.  


VDub2625 said:


> I say this is pretty wacky... watch it all.[video]https://www.facebook.com/realcrowdhunters/videos/2116113315283101/[/video]


kinda what happened to my friend. helping someone who got rear-ended, the line of cars stopped got hit by a kid, who pushed the truck my friend was in front of, and the door knocked her out of her shoes. brain damage, cracked skull, and 3 years later, she can't smell a damn thing.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

boom... ~!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Just like a bowling alley


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

my biggest question..... why in the hell are almost all of those truckers in the left lane when they wreck ? ? ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> my biggest question..... why in the hell are almost all of those truckers in the left lane when they wreck ? ? ?


Maybe the left lane is the cleanest because of traffic or it was recently plowed. Maybe there are stopped vehicles ahead in the right lane.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

@McMike said:


>


The Netflix show "Shot in the Dark" covers this. The guy filming it who is one of the RMG guys basically can't ever return to work because of the traumatic experience. Horrible stuff.


----------



## nurmix (Sep 4, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> I say this is pretty wacky... watch it all.
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/realcrowdhunters/videos/2116113315283101/[/video]


Did you notice the green hearse turn right at the end of the video? Wonder if he stopped to hand out his business card... or just wait a few minutes to see if he had a new customer...


Sent from my GTI using the rear windshield wiper switch.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> my biggest question..... why in the hell are almost all of those truckers in the left lane when they wreck ? ? ?


My biggest question is why can't the camera person film the actual pileup? All we see is trucks passing by and then crashes out of frame.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> my biggest question..... why in the hell are almost all of those truckers in the left lane when they wreck ? ? ?





spockcat said:


> Maybe the left lane is the cleanest because of traffic or it was recently plowed. Maybe there are stopped vehicles ahead in the right lane.


yes, one lane is usually far better than the other one in the remote areas. 

I would like to know why no one seemed to be on the CB... are those not a thing anymore? "Hey, y'all, we got a convoy of smashed rigs here, might want to slow down to a crawl at mile post 209, just past the Perkins."


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

GreenandChrome said:


> "Hey, y'all, we got a convoy of smashed rigs here, might want to slow down to a crawl at mile post 209, just past the *Stuckey's*."


FTFY


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I got stuck in the traffic jam nightmare this caused. Car supposedly was involved in a police chase, can't confirm, but whatever the reason the driver missed the bridge. News Story and Google Maps of location. I'll try to find some better pictures of it.


----------



## Uber Soul (Aug 10, 2016)

Damn! Insert Thelma and Louise Gif


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

How bored do you have to be to drive down the interstate and you trade turns pulling on the parking brake to induce slides?

http://komonews.com/news/local/police-car-crashes-as-occupants-take-turns-pulling-emergency-brake-on-freeway










SPRINGFIELD, Ore. -- Two Lane County men were arrested following a crash just after midnight Friday morning that sent one person to the hospital, Springfield Police Department reports.

Springfield officers responded to the crash on the off-ramp of Hwy 126 westbound at Mohawk Blvd.

According to the report, a 2004 Honda Accord, driven by 26-year-old Derek William Willits of Springfield, lost control as it exited the freeway and slid several hundred feet sideways until clipping a reflective shoulder marker. 


That collision caused the Honda to spin backwards into the steel shoulder barrier, which collapsed the entire rear-end of the car, puncturing through the rear seat at an angle and forcing the rear passenger-side door open.

Police say the rear passenger was sitting behind the driver, likely saving his life. He was later transported to a hospital with a fractured back and laceration to his head.

Police say they then attempted to free the vehicle, but after close inspection from several angles determined it was unlikely.

At that point, an officer arrived and the front-seat passenger, 26-year-old Matthew Chandler York of Eugene, fled, despite orders to stop. A short foot chase ensued and he was detained without incident, the report said.

The investigation revealed that Willits was driving impaired, police said.

"*He and York (front seat passenger) were taking turns pulling the emergency brake while on the freeway trying to cause momentary slides," Springfield Police said in a news release.*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Even the big boys get some stunt driving in on some occasions.










http://www.gazettetimes.com/albany/news/local/rv-driver-extricated-after-semi-trailer-crash/article_14c2a737-06b1-5c91-94b5-b24ad25cd7d1.html

For unknown reasons, the semi-trailer driven by Rana A. Tanveer, 37, of Live Oak, Calif., lost control of the vehicle while driving west along the highway.

A Recreation Vehicle driven by Pamela Jane Herring, 62, of Breckenridge, Colo., was in the eastbound lane and collided with the semi-trailer as it swung into the opposite lane. 


Tanveer was not injured in the crash. Herring was trapped in the RV for more than two hours before she was extricated from her vehicle. Herring was transported to the Riverbend Hospital for serious non-life threatening injuries.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Just the usual local "nutiness"










ISSAQUAH, Wash. -- Luckily no one was hurt when a chain-reaction crash left a car dangling out the backside of an Issaquah garage Saturday.

Firefighters with Eastside Fire Fighters say one car went into reverse and went into a home, striking a car inside the garage. The impact sent the car through the back of the garage, dangling over a second garage built into the hillside below.

http://komonews.com/news/local/chain-reaction-crash-leaves-car-dangling-out-backside-of-garage


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm shocked you can stack a garage like that, pretty sure code around here does not allow it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NotFast said:


> I'm shocked you can stack a garage like that, pretty sure code around here does not allow it.


Don't see why not. It is just engineering. Our house is 6" hollow core concrete plank floor with a 2" cap of concrete on top. While I don't know the load rating, I suspect that if this isn't strong enough to drive a car on, 8" hollow core plank would be.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> The Netflix show "Shot in the Dark" covers this. The guy filming it who is one of the RMG guys basically can't ever return to work because of the traumatic experience. Horrible stuff.


Damn vulture in the beginning who is trying to "help" while making sure to keep his camera in hand. @0:50 :banghead:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

gti_matt said:


> My biggest question is why can't the camera person film the actual pileup? All we see is trucks passing by and then crashes out of frame.


I was contemplating figuring out where this was, and finding that woman and hitting her with a tape of her stupid video. :facepalm:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Damn vulture in the beginning who is trying to "help" while making sure to keep his camera in hand. @0:50


Is that a 1/2 shoulder... like not enough to actually pull over safely?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/crash-belleville-highway-401-opp-cruiser-1.4453110


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NotFast said:


> Is that a 1/2 shoulder... like not enough to actually pull over safely?


**** the 1/2 shoulder, pretty sure there is a full shoulder on the other side of the road. 

I understand how you can get stranded in a travel lane if you break down in heavy traffic, or if you are at a stop waiting to make a left turn, or whatever, but damn. Why do people insist on coasting to a stop in the lane they are in, why not use that momentum to get to a safer place before coming to a stop.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

@McMike said:


> **** the 1/2 shoulder, pretty sure there is a full shoulder on the other side of the road.
> 
> I understand how you can get stranded in a travel lane if you break down in heavy traffic, or if you are at a stop waiting to make a left turn, or whatever, but damn. Why do people insist on coasting to a stop in the lane they are in, why not use that momentum to get to a safer place before coming to a stop.


I threw a timing belt on the interstate once and was able to coast all the way to the next exit, off the ramp, and make a right turn onto a side street before rolling to a stop. Let alone moving to the shoulder and braking. And trust me, there was also a moment or two of panicking, trying to re-start the engine, putzing with the shifter, remembering the column lock before I started moving to the right.

Yes, it's harder to get to safety on a fast-moving highway but you also have hella momentum to work with if you slow your brain down and think.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> **** the 1/2 shoulder, pretty sure there is a full shoulder on the other side of the road.
> 
> I understand how you can get stranded in a travel lane if you break down in heavy traffic, or if you are at a stop waiting to make a left turn, or whatever, but damn. Why do people insist on coasting to a stop in the lane they are in, why not use that momentum to get to a safer place before coming to a stop.





Cr4shT3st said:


> I threw a timing belt on the interstate once and was able to coast all the way to the next exit, off the ramp, and make a right turn onto a side street before rolling to a stop. Let alone moving to the shoulder and braking. And trust me, there was also a moment or two of panicking, trying to re-start the engine, putzing with the shifter, remembering the column lock before I started moving to the right.
> 
> Yes, it's harder to get to safety on a fast-moving highway but you also have hella momentum to work with if you slow your brain down and think.


people suck at handling panic because they don't train for it. coming home from Portland once with my sister and b-i-l, we were cruising up I-5 in a diesel rabbit as fast as it would go (70-72mph, tops). fuel gauge broke, unbeknownst to my b-i-l. luckily we were by an off-ramp and gas station, and were able to coast into the station. most people would get a hiccup, and slam on their brakes instead of moving to the shoulder.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

GreenandChrome said:


> people suck at handling panic because they don't train for it. coming home from Portland once with my sister and b-i-l, we were cruising up I-5 in a diesel rabbit as fast as it would go (70-72mph, tops). fuel gauge broke, unbeknownst to my b-i-l. luckily we were by an off-ramp and gas station, and were able to coast into the station. most people would get a hiccup, and slam on their brakes instead of moving to the shoulder.


True - there is emotional training that occurs when you spend a lot of time driving crappy cars. Not trying to say anything about that Rabbit, but I had an old Saab that would get fuel starved in every left turn and often stall. No emergency there - clutch in, straighten out the wheel, pop the clutch to re-start the engine and putt along. I got really programmed to stabbing the clutch whenever any vehicle did something weird and coasting for a while trying to figure out what happened.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cr4shT3st said:


> True - there is emotional training that occurs when you spend a lot of time driving crappy cars. Not trying to say anything about that Rabbit, but I had an old Saab that would get fuel starved in every left turn and often stall. No emergency there - clutch in, straighten out the wheel, pop the clutch to re-start the engine and putt along. I got really programmed to stabbing the clutch whenever any vehicle did something weird and coasting for a while trying to figure out what happened.


A lot of people freeze when there is an emergency. Their brain just stop processing.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

^:laugh:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow... We're almost expecting frickin' amazing camera placement these days for catching all the action.

And that choreography of stunt gymnastics is stellar~!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Off my dashcam yesterday






Probably looking to the right at the sunset, driving right onto the concrete barrier. See black tire marks on the barrier just before the first parked car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AutoBear said:


>


Crubs. Check.
Brushes. Check.
Bricks. Check.
Fents. Nope.
A trash can. Nope.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

AutoBear said:


>


This video really delivers, but could someone please adjust the tracking?*
































































*Tracking was what us old folks were required to do on a VHS player to remove all noise from the picture.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


> *Tracking was what us old folks were required to do on a VHS player to remove all noise from the picture.


... or beta


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> ... or beta


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Metallitubby said:


>


Fixed.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


>


red dwarf?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Fixed.


Slightly bonerized.



BRealistic said:


> red dwarf?


Dunno.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Metallitubby said:


> Dunno.


And I thought you were civilized.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> And I thought you were civilized.


Nope.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

^ 81mph in a 30mph zone... wtf was he thinking??? :banghead::banghead::banghead: Almost 90 degree turn there too.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

sebasEuRo said:


> ^ 81mph in a 30mph zone... wtf was he thinking??? :banghead::banghead::banghead: *Almost 90 degree turn there too*.


eh... hardly a 90 degree corner


----------



## scrumptiousnuts (Jan 30, 2017)

Wheelstand said:


> eh... hardly a 90 degree corner


It's not like they couldn't build a safer curve. Even if it was elevated. Plenty of room in the median of the interstate, which the feds own already.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> It's not like they couldn't build a safer curve. Even if it was elevated. Plenty of room in the median of the interstate, which the feds own already.


Nascar bank that **** amirite. :beer:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> It's not like they couldn't build a safer curve. Even if it was elevated. Plenty of room in the median of the interstate, which the feds own already.


it's all about money. yes. You can keep straightening out things all over the place and probably never get it built because you can't finance it. That spot was actually a double curve over the interstate area. We have slowdowns and curves all the time on train tracks.
The engineer is supposed to be able to handle such things. Word is now he had a trainee in the cab with him and possibly distracted. Great!










Now that I look at this, the old track did a straight shot over the interstate and would not have had this sort of problem.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> It's not like they couldn't build a safer curve. Even if it was elevated. Plenty of room in the median of the interstate, which the feds own already.


And who would pay for that massive project? 
It is not like they just built this track and it worked fine for the trains that were using it prior to this attempt.


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

Wheelstand said:


> *The engineer is supposed to be able to handle such things*. Word is now he had a trainee in the cab with him and possibly distracted. Great!


Yeah, but we've known for years that people aren't reliable. We've had three dimensional computer control in planes for decades. We're on the cusp of having two dimensional computer control at a consumer level in cars. A brand new one dimensional train relies on the guy sitting in front.


----------



## scrumptiousnuts (Jan 30, 2017)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> And who would pay for that massive project?
> It is not like they just built this track and it worked fine for the trains that were using it prior to this attempt.


It's a bridge, it's not massive. Otherwise the feds will be happy to settle out of court with your tax money from their negligence.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kar_nut said:


> Yeah, but we've known for years that people aren't reliable. We've had three dimensional computer control in planes for decades. We're on the cusp of having two dimensional computer control at a consumer level in cars. A brand new one dimensional train relies on the guy sitting in front.


https://www.amtrak.com/national-facts


> On an average day, nearly 85,700 passengers ride more than 300 Amtrak trains.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_common_carrier_freight_railroads_in_the_United_States


> There are about 150,000 miles (240,000 km) of railroad track in the United States, nearly all standard gauge.


I've got more cars than that driving by my house every day and we will soon have semi-autonomous cars on the roads. Trains seem like they would be a bit easier to automate considering there are way fewer in service and fewer miles of track than roads.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> It's a bridge, it's not massive. Otherwise the feds will be happy to settle out of court with your tax money from their negligence.


This post proves you have no understanding of engineering or construction expenses. 
And why would the state be negligent in this wreck when they were not the one speeding at almost 3x the posted limit?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Every time something like this happens it always blows me away how many engineers and accident reconstruction specialists are on the internet.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> This post proves you have no understanding of engineering or construction expenses.
> And why would the state be negligent in this wreck when they were not the one speeding at almost 3x the posted limit?


Amtrak runs operations, the states (WA & OR) DOT own the trains, and Sound Transit (Transit Authority) owns the rails, iirc.


----------



## scrumptiousnuts (Jan 30, 2017)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> This post proves you have no understanding of engineering or construction expenses.
> And why would the state be negligent in this wreck when they were not the one speeding at almost 3x the posted limit?


Because they are negligent. 










There I just fixed the curve. That's all someone had to do was look at what exists, and think of how to make it better (safer).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> Because they are negligent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a local civil engineer?

Maybe the owners of all those houses you just put the track over objected to that path. Maybe the bridge spans over I-5 would have cost way too much. Perhaps the topography doesn't lend itself to a cost effective design. Maybe the engineer should have been paying attention to the speed of his train.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Every time something like this happens it always blows me away how many engineers and accident reconstruction specialists are on the internet.


They all lurk in TCL.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Every time something like this happens it always blows me away how many engineers and accident reconstruction specialists are on the internet.


I've been an engineer for over 20 years, and I'm still wondering when I get to drive a train.


----------



## scrumptiousnuts (Jan 30, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Are you a local civil engineer?
> 
> Maybe the owners of all those houses you just put the track over objected to that path. Maybe the bridge spans over I-5 would have cost way too much. Perhaps the topography doesn't lend itself to a cost effective design. Maybe the engineer should have been paying attention to the speed of his train.


Actually yes. I am a civil engineer by trade. Looking at those houses, I'm sure the residents would be elated for a buyout from the feds.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> Because they are negligent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Engineering is fun and easy when all you need to do is take a red pen and carve a nice arc for a track.

(and yes, I acknowledge it's your trade and career)

And actually, I think you make a good point


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> I've been an engineer for over 20 years, and I'm still wondering when I get to drive a train.


Engineers around here don't think it's funny when I ask them what kind of train they drive.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Engineering is fun and easy when all you need to do is take a red pen and carve a nice arc for a track.


Network engineers are good at that. They draw a bunch of boxes, a few clouds, and then link them together. Boom, instant network.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Network engineers are good at that. They draw a bunch of boxes, a few clouds, and then link them together. Boom, instant network.


Is that not how it works?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

kar_nut said:


> Yeah, but we've known for years that people aren't reliable. We've had three dimensional computer control in planes for decades. We're on the cusp of having two dimensional computer control at a consumer level in cars. A brand new one dimensional train relies on the guy sitting in front.


Positive Train Control exists, and is planned for this route, however it wasn't active during the time of the derailment. it would have likely caught the speeding and slowed the train, hopefully preventing the derailment. 



CNN said:


> PTC was installed on the segment of tracks where the Amtrak Cascades 501 derailed, but it wasn't operational yet, said Geoff Patrick, spokesman for Sound Transit, which owns the tracks where the derailment occurred.
> The technology needs to be installed in trains as well, because a computer system knits both the car and tracks together, he said. The target date for having the PTC up and running for the segment of the track involved in Monday's derailment had been the second quarter of 2018.
> Amtrak has equipped 49% of its locomotives and 67% of its tracks with PTC, according to Federal Railroad Administration data from the second quarter of 2017.


http://www.cnn.com/2017/12/19/us/positive-train-control-amtrak/index.html


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> Looking at those houses, I'm sure the residents would be elated for a buyout from the feds.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahhaaaaaa
Now that is funny.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> Actually yes. I am a civil engineer by trade. Looking at those houses, I'm sure the residents would be elated for a buyout from the feds.


So you've reviewed all the design proposals, environmental studies, geological studies, traffic studies, financial studies, and can conclude that the engineers who also studied all that data and more made a mistake when they finalized the track design to it existing design.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> Because they are negligent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New bridges are expensive. Especially those longer spans that would follow that red line of yours.


----------



## scrumptiousnuts (Jan 30, 2017)

@McMike said:


> New bridges are expensive. Especially those longer spans that would follow that red line of yours.


Washington isn't Texas, it'd mostly be an raised embankment.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Engineering is fun and easy when all you need to do is take a red pen and carve a nice arc for a track.
> 
> (and yes, I acknowledge it's your trade and career)
> 
> And actually, I think you make a good point


perfect world, yes, that design would work.

however, the homes there are long-standing homes that probably would fight eminent domain before getting bought. The area there is also a serious hill-valley area; basically you can see the "swamp" flood plain on the left of the satellite picture. A proper reroute of the line would take a few more years because there would have to be a EIS done, and likely they'd stumble across a native american site that would prevent the route from moving... or any number of things. Or they could just use the current line route, and push it like Thelma & Louise.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> Washington isn't Texas



WTF does this mean?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> WTF does this mean?


Nothing is big in Washington?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

scrumptiousnuts said:


> Washington isn't Texas, it'd mostly be an raised embankment.












uh... what? Raised embankment... like the Brazos River Bridge?

what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> eh... hardly a 90 degree corner


Sorry, I should've looked at some aerial pics instead of just listening to the news.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

sebasEuRo said:


> Sorry, I should've looked at some aerial pics instead of just listening to the news.


heh.. news crews on the ground looked at it from the straightaway and probably felt like it was a friggin' right angle corner. Does look challenging.. and then you raise the speedo
up to warp drive. Good lord, what was going on in that cab?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

.I'll just leave this here: Well said.

"There are no cab signals, so the Engineer is your last line of defense. I am quite sure that the training was probably not up to par. One must remember that when qualifying on a RR or on a stretch of RR, it generally covers considerable mileage. That is a lot for one to take in, and I feel requires considerable time for folks to be ready. I add in the increased stress level of an Engineer who recently qualified on this stretch of RR is operating a train on a new type of locomotive on the inaugural day. A lot of distractions there including what is to be rumored as having a total of 3 people in the unit.* The curve itself is not to blame for this. while tight, it is perfectly negotiable at reasonable speeds and is one of thousands of locations around the country where trains negotiate them daily without issues. *I honestly feel that there was too much on the engineer's plate, and the NTSB will have many questions to answer."

Taken from a comment in Railroad.net


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Cows dead, 3 guys trapped...

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=46220363&nid=1417


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Nothing is big in Washington?


clearly you haven't met me. I'm pretty big. And in Washington. Washington is also home to the biggest mistake in sportsball history, the biggest waste of taxpayer's money, and biggest potato-producing county in America. And until recently, Big Gay Ed, Mayor and accused pedophile.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> clearly you haven't met me. I'm pretty big. And in Washington. Washington is also home to the biggest mistake in sportsball history, the biggest waste of taxpayer's money, and biggest potato-producing county in America. And until recently, Big Gay Ed, Mayor and accused pedophile.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

GreenandChrome said:


> clearly you haven't met me. I'm pretty big. And in Washington. Washington is also home to the biggest mistake in sportsball history, the biggest waste of taxpayer's money, and biggest potato-producing county in America. And until recently, Big Gay Ed, Mayor and accused pedophile.


slowclap.gif


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

NWarty said:


> slowclap.gif


just trying to keep the asshats from moving here.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Hand Cannon said:


> up to warp drive. Good lord, what was going on in that cab?


I am sure we will read about the sexual harassment cases that come to light concerning this engineer.


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


This video made me LOL. That music tho. Really hit the wall.

When this baby hits 88 miles per hour, you're going to see some serious ****e. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

GreenandChrome said:


> clearly you haven't met me. I'm pretty big. And in Washington. Washington is also home to the biggest mistake in sportsball history, the biggest waste of taxpayer's money, and biggest potato-producing county in America. And until recently, Big Gay Ed, Mayor and accused pedophile.


Was going to mention ST3, then I read you said "biggest waste of taxpayer's money"
Then I was going to mention Key Arena, then I read you said "biggest waste of taxpayer's money"
Then I was going to mention the HOT lanes, then I read you said "biggest waste of taxpayer's money"
Of course, I could mention 405/167, then I read you said "biggest waste of taxpayer's money"

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

GreenandChrome said:


> just trying to keep the asshats from moving here.


Too late. I saw an asshat on 405 and they took the liberty of putting a white sticker to hide "California" on their plate.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Gaki said:


> Was going to mention ST3, then I read you said "biggest waste of taxpayer's money"
> Then I was going to mention Key Arena, then I read you said "biggest waste of taxpayer's money"
> Then I was going to mention the HOT lanes, then I read you said "biggest waste of taxpayer's money"
> Of course, I could mention 405/167, then I read you said "biggest waste of taxpayer's money"
> ...


The Tunnel. Safeco. The floating bridges. UW football head coaches.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

GreenandChrome said:


> The Tunnel. Safeco. The floating bridges. UW football head coaches.


Good thing King county upped the sales tax to cover the cost of some of these things


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Gaki said:


> Good thing King county upped the sales tax to cover the cost of some of these things


and why I moved to Sno Co. 

I need to find out if anyone is working on lowering/repealing the liquor tax. We're #1 in the US for taxes per gallon. More than $10 ahead of #2, our neighbor to the south, Oregon.

F**king taxes.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Canadian trucking. Hits cow, then the house. Hot tub didn't do too well, either.




























http://www.canada24news.com/canada/...use-on-highway-97a-in-armstrong-bc/13222-news


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> and why I moved to Sno Co.
> 
> I need to find out if anyone is working on lowering/repealing the liquor tax. We're #1 in the US for taxes per gallon. More than $10 ahead of #2, our neighbor to the south, Oregon.
> 
> F**king taxes.



Sometimes it's good to let WA be #1 in the PNW at somethings. :laugh: Fortunately, we're in this together


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

No words :screwy::what:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Crub, bursh, but no fents.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Ef1Fitty said:


> No words :screwy::what:


Good Lord. Definitely gets style points for catching air. Dang, that was some jump


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Ef1Fitty said:


> No words :screwy::what:


At the beginning of the video, I thought it was just a reference to the wreck that was being explained on the radio at the beginning and almost stopped it, then the car went airborne and I was glad I stayed.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

Ef1Fitty said:


> No words :screwy::what:


This is my hometown and came to post this.:laugh:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

@McMike said:


> Crub, bursh, but no fents.


Fat guy doin' the dance.

wow


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

funnee84bunny said:


> Sometimes it's good to let WA be #1 in the PNW at somethings. :laugh: Fortunately, we're in this together


I was down there this past week and didn't buy any alcohol to bring home. We stopped into Fort George Brewery for lunch, but it was packed and an hour wait. Skipped it.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

audifans said:


> Canadian trucking. Hits cow, then the house. Hot tub didn't do too well, either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driver would have seen the cow if he kept his cab dash clean.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Ef1Fitty said:


> No words :screwy::what:


That guy's commentary is close to Eddie Murphy's dad: "Can you believe this mother****in' ****?!" :laugh:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Flyin' high~! He's coming this way... 

:20


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Oh wow! Poor LC.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Well maybe if the camera car was on the correct side of the road!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Ef1Fitty said:


> No words :screwy::what:


I had to watch a couple times to see if she cleared the hyundai or not. The person in the other car is looking for a reason as to why the side of his car was just hit with dirt. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Both jumps were exceptional. A+


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Backin' up~!
https://twitter.com/ViralHog/status/900142611331031041


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

audifans said:


> Backin' up~!
> https://twitter.com/ViralHog/status/900142611331031041


damn that car got flattened


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

audifans said:


> Backin' up~!
> https://twitter.com/ViralHog/status/900142611331031041


I am assuming the injured customer was the one that just ducked while staying seated at the counter. :banghead:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Are we gonna make it? Are we gonna make it? Ahhhhhhhh... whew. Start at :23


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Are we gonna make it? Are we gonna make it? Ahhhhhhhh... whew. Start at :23


Apparently, that video was titled by someone who didn't even watch it. Shoulda been, "Some **** merging into traffic fail"


----------



## GraphiteAZ (Jun 21, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldg...is_corner_bro_wcgw/?ref=share&ref_source=link


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Ejector seat


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

It always amazes me that people look at their own vehicle first, zero F's given for a possible injured person and nobody stops....


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

GraphiteAZ said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldg...is_corner_bro_wcgw/?ref=share&ref_source=link


Impressed he missed the trees. Even more impressed considering it was a mustang. Unfortunately this kid assumed forza physics translated to real life. What was he hitting that 90 degree subdivision turn at? Seemed to be like 40mph.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Power5 said:


> Impressed he missed the trees. Even more impressed considering it was a mustang. Unfortunately this kid assumed forza physics translated to real life. What was he hitting that 90 degree subdivision turn at? Seemed to be like 40mph.


That was world class understeer. lol


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

BongTechnician said:


> Apparently, that video was titled by someone who didn't even watch it. Shoulda been, "Some **** merging into traffic fail"


Even though the car on the left was merging poorly, it looks like the cement truck driver was not paying attention at all--he was going way faster than everyone else. The driver of the camera vehicle managed to not hit the three vehicles in front of him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MontoyaF1 said:


> Even though the car on the left was merging poorly, it looks like the cement truck driver was not paying attention at all--he was going way faster than everyone else. The driver of the camera vehicle managed to not hit the three vehicles in front of him.


This. If you are driving a heavy/loaded vehicle that has a long stopping distance, then perhaps you need to pay attention and drive a bit slower. There aren't any other vehicles piling in along side or behind him. It was failure on the part of the cement truck driver.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Power5 said:


> I had to watch a couple times to see if she cleared the hyundai or not. The person in the other car is looking for a reason as to why the side of his car was just hit with dirt. :laugh:


Didn't clear (you can see it bounce a bit in the video too).










So, 9.5/10.:laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

gti_matt said:


> Didn't clear (you can see it bounce a bit in the video too).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive none the less. Lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Water~! I needs water~!


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> This. If you are driving a heavy/loaded vehicle that has a long stopping distance, then perhaps you need to pay attention and drive a bit slower. There aren't any other vehicles piling in along side or behind him. It was failure on the part of the cement truck driver.


Shirley, you cant be serious :sly: 

Cement truck had huge stopping distance before the suv and truck bailed into the right lane with reckless abandon because of the idiot merge attempt taking place in front of them.

Typical TCL victim blaming.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

BongTechnician said:


> Shirley, you cant be serious :sly:
> 
> Cement truck had huge stopping distance before the suv and truck bailed into the right lane with reckless abandon because of the idiot merge attempt taking place in front of them.
> 
> Typical TCL victim blaming.


Truck never actually made it into the right lane, and slowed down before hitting the guy who pulled out.
The Silver car almost came to a complete stop to his right, which made cement truck veer left, but when it comes down to it... there was only one guy in that whole moronathon who was going too fast to collect himself.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Do we really think the silver car that darts to the left and stands on the brakes isn't completely at fault? Everyone seems to have been at the same speed, until the drastic slowdown caused by that jumble of idiots... seconds isn't enough for a loaded cement truck to slow. I was kinda upset that the cement truck driver did such a good job of avoiding smashing that car to bits. So what if the idiots in front of you can't merge, that means slow down (like the camera car), not jump into any open lane. As far as the truck was concerned, there was a wide open spot (both his lane and theat merging from the right) and that car just took it without thinking of who was coming up behind. The camera car was doing 50km/h until JUST before the silver car changes lanes causing the problem. He may have had an issue with the truck that was taking half his lane... but probably would have ended up better than in a ditch when that car took the other half.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Do we really think the silver car that darts to the left and stands on the brakes isn't completely at fault? Everyone seems to have been at the same speed, until the drastic slowdown caused by that jumble of idiots... seconds isn't enough for a loaded cement truck to slow. I was kinda upset that the cement truck driver did such a good job of avoiding smashing that car to bits. So what if the idiots in front of you can't merge, that means slow down (like the camera car), not jump into any open lane. As far as the truck was concerned, there was a wide open spot (both his lane and theat merging from the right) and that car just took it without thinking of who was coming up behind. The camera car was doing 50km/h until JUST before the silver car changes lanes causing the problem. He may have had an issue with the truck that was taking half his lane... but probably would have ended up better than in a ditch when that car took the other half.


Car that went from passing camera car in right lane, got into left, slowed a bit as car merged on from shoulder, then got back into right lane and proceeded to come to an almost stop when it had an open lane with a big truck slightly cramping the line. The cement truck was slowing his speed and then realized that the moron in the silver car was not speeding up, so truck swerved to avoid hitting. So all of them in the front are partially to blame for being morons, with the silver car driver being the biggest moron of them all. Truck driver also should have been slowing down the moment the shoulder car started to move into traffic.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

lemme see. I'll go around to the left, nope i'll go around to the right. Nope, I'm so flat now I can hardly see daylight.

Start at :20 for the climax.

(police report no one seriously injured)


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Just wanted to know that I wasn't insane and lane-hopping is still bad, lol. I saw they moved from right to left at first but that lane change was completed, and they were all still going at speed, stopping seemed kinda unnecessary but it's all about your point of view.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Seems when the van finally went around on the right he was in a legal lane. Truck just went too fast around the curve. Must have been terribly loaded or they were going faster than I can tell in the video.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> lemme see. I'll go around to the left, nope i'll go around to the right. Nope, I'm so flat now I can hardly see daylight.
> 
> Start at :20 for the climax.
> 
> (police report no one seriously injured)



It is the UK. The van is supposed to pass on the right.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

https://imgur.com/gallery/SY9hC

Can't embed the GIF version for some reason.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Po po chase


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I don't need no stinking signals.

:25


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

one.... two.... 

ouch.... damn


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Took me a minute to notice that second train!


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> I don't need no stinking signals.
> 
> :25


It appears he was already in front of the signal arm as it came down. If he didn't move forward, the train would have likely hit the front of the truck. What do you guys think?


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


> It appears he was already in front of the signal arm as it came down. If he didn't move forward, the train would have likely hit the front of the truck. What do you guys think?


Likely the case, he approaches and stops at 0:04 and the arms start coming down at 0:10. You can see the arm drop behind the ram. Once he reazlized the tram was on the track closest to him he decided to move so the tram wouldn't strike the cab. Why wait so long to act though if you are on the wrong side of the arm lol.

Here's the intersection on google maps. There's actually 3 tracks.
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.572153,-121.3364817,81m/data=!3m1!1e3

Not much space between the tracks and the arm, but the crossing is clearly marked multiple times.
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.572...4!1sJbdCoZAyF2VYtSBil7VifA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Blade3562 said:


> Why wait so long to act though if you are on the wrong side of the arm lol.


Stupid people don't know they are stupid.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Most camera angles for documentation of any crash I've seen


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Blade3562 said:


> Likely the case, he approaches and stops at 0:04 and the arms start coming down at 0:10. You can see the arm drop behind the ram. Once he reazlized the tram was on the track closest to him he decided to move so the tram wouldn't strike the cab. Why wait so long to act though if you are on the wrong side of the arm lol.
> 
> Here's the intersection on google maps. There's actually 3 tracks.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.572153,-121.3364817,81m/data=!3m1!1e3
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

audifans said:


> lemme see. I'll go around to the left, nope i'll go around to the right. Nope, I'm so flat now I can hardly see daylight.
> 
> Start at :20 for the climax.
> 
> (police report no one seriously injured)


*(police report no one seriously injured)*

thats amazing. good thing they sit on the wrong side of the car over there.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

whoops....


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

Rory Calhoun said:


> whoops....



mad skillz right there avoiding the ditch. 

On the TCL Wacky Scale I give it a


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Blade3562 said:


> Why wait so long to act though if you are on the wrong side of the arm lol.


I'm not so sure he knew what was going on at all. His movement is timed with the changing of the traffic signal. The road camera car is on turns red and then the cross traffic moves (presumably got a green) and I bet he mistook that green as "go" (correct for the traffic on the cross street that he was turning *from*), but being past the arm and probably couldn't see the arm and signal meant for him, he didn't realize that the flashing signals and the arm behind him still were the overriding factor that he shouldn't yet cross the tracks.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

This morning 2 lane road with a ton of crashes on it regularly. highway 2 near Monroe. Log truck and 4 other vehicles

I really don't like being around log trucks whatsoever.

http://komonews.com/news/local/seri...g-truck-4-cars-collide-along-us-2-near-monroe


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

^ bit too big of a load for that Toyota to haul


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

audifans said:


> This morning 2 lane road with a ton of crashes on it regularly. highway 2 near Monroe. Log truck and 4 other vehicles
> 
> I really don't like being around log trucks whatsoever.
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/seri...g-truck-4-cars-collide-along-us-2-near-monroe


News people sucks. That's in Snohomish. No one who knows the area would ever think this was between Snohomish and Monroe.



VWVan said:


> ^ bit too big of a load for that Toyota to haul


trying to challenge the Jetta, natch.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Geeze


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Rory Calhoun said:


> whoops....


Check your blind spot...hmph...how about don't drive in someone's blind spot for more than a second or two. If you aren't going to pass them with purpose (i.e. more than 1-2mph closing speed difference) then GTFO of the passing lane. ESPECIALLY when visibility is poor. And how about giving a bit more following distance to the semi in front (both parties). Left lane camper surely had an inkling the Dakota was going to move over. Poor situational awareness all around.

end rant.


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

jaystone said:


> Check your blind spot...hmph...how about don't drive in someone's blind spot for more than a second or two. If you aren't going to pass them with purpose (i.e. more than 1-2mph closing speed difference) then GTFO of the passing lane. ESPECIALLY when visibility is poor. And how about giving a bit more following distance to the semi in front (both parties). Left lane camper surely had an inkling the Dakota was going to move over. Poor situational awareness all around.
> 
> end rant.


I agree with this rant.

Also if you are going 1-2 mph faster than the right lane, maybe give a toot on the horn to ensure people know you're annoyingly passing.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

How do you have a blind spot in a pickup truck? Especially on the driver's side. I think dude was a stunt driver. :laugh:


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

audifans said:


> I really don't like being around log trucks whatsoever.
> ]


Ever since I saw the scene in Final Destination I've been the same way


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

20thAna3282 said:


> Ever since I saw the scene in Final Destination I've been the same way


Living in the Pacific Northwest, yep, totally one of my irrational fears. That, and being stopped underneath an overpass during an earthquake.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jaystone said:


> Check your blind spot...hmph...how about don't drive in someone's blind spot for more than a second or two. If you aren't going to pass them with purpose (i.e. more than 1-2mph closing speed difference) then GTFO of the passing lane. ESPECIALLY when visibility is poor. And how about giving a bit more following distance to the semi in front (both parties). Left lane camper surely had an inkling the Dakota was going to move over. Poor situational awareness all around.
> 
> end rant.


So now left lane camping is following someone with a proper distance in the left lane?
Or are you blind enough that you did not notice the vehicle in front of the camera vehicle?


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> So now left lane camping is following someone with a proper distance in the left lane?
> Or are you blind enough that you did not notice the vehicle in front of the camera vehicle?


What? This is ridiculous. He obviously should have been 3 inches off of the semi's bumper flashing his lights signaling his intent to get around him. Clearly he was camping in the left lane by maintaining a safe following distance from the vehicle in front during poor weather conditions. :screwy:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

While it is a good idea/polite to avoid staying in someone's blind spot if you can, it's still the lane changer's responsibility to check first.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

VR6JH said:


> What? This is ridiculous. He obviously should have been 3 inches off of the semi's bumper flashing his lights signaling his intent to get around him. Clearly he was camping in the left lane by maintaining a safe following distance from the vehicle in front during poor weather conditions. :screwy:


Should have passed on the shoulder. Would have been quick and avoided the incident all together. It is dangerous to follow a semi that throws up that much spray.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"On behalf of Pegasus Airlines , we would like to welcome you to Trabzon. The local time is 11:30pm and the weather is 47 degrees and raining. Please use the rear exits."

http://aviationweek.com/commercial-...evacuated-pegasus-boeing-737-runway-excursion


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Speaking of flying thru the air.

Today:




























A speeding vehicle flew through the air and landed in the side of at two-story building, igniting a small fire with two people inside, in Southern California on Sunday morning.



'The vehicle hit the center divider and went airborne and landed into the building,' OCFA said. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ches-second-floor-building.html#ixzz54BTxA1Lt 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

PlatinumGLS said:


>


WRONG.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


>





> 'The vehicle hit the center divider and went airborne and landed into the building,' OCFA said.


Wait, what?
​
[MAP]

If the car was traveling north on French St, how fast must have it been going to get that kind of air on that median? Damn.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Wait, what?
> ​
> [MAP]
> 
> If the car was traveling north on French St, how fast must have it been going to get that kind of air on that median? Damn.



Another Map.

The median looks like it can launch a car no problem. You just have to go fast enough.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Another Map.
> 
> The median looks like it can launch a car no problem. You just have to go fast enough.


I saw that angle, which is why I wondered how fast they must have been going. They cleared the median, three lanes, one sidewalk, and still ended up in the second floor. 

I expected there to be some sort off ramp or bigger differential of grade to hit that second floor.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> Speaking of flying thru the air.
> 
> Today:


Beat me to it...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The median looks like it can launch a car no problem. You just have to go fast enough.


Aggression level: Altima.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Surf Green said:


> Aggression level: Altima.


Having a toothache can make some people do crazy things.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Car Problems said:


> WRONG.


Best thing about that video is the speaking bubble with the translation above his head. The point does not ever go towards the speaker. Like they just found some random shape on the internet and said, "ehh close enough." :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Best thing about that video is the speaking bubble with the translation above his head. The point does not ever go towards the speaker. Like they just found some random shape on the internet and said, "ehh close enough." :laugh:


Those were added after it was uploaded with a free YouTube tool. I'm not sure how accurate that tool was.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Regarding the car from above, that person is damn lucky that bus wasn't one or two seconds sooner.....:what:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

The comments are hilarious.

"And who knew there was parking right inside the lobby?

On the Second Floor?!?


Most people aren't in that much of a hurry to get to the dentist.


The driver admits he was on narcotics, the video says the accident happened at 6:30, exactly 4 hours after tooth hurty.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> Speaking of flying thru the air.
> 
> Today:


Looks like some Grand Theft Auto sh*t :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

funnee84bunny said:


> Regarding the car from above, that person is damn lucky that bus wasn't one or two seconds sooner.....:what:


No kidding. Here's the bus dash cam
https://twitter.com/ChristineNBCLA/status/953058098838618113


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

damn... it's amazing these days, we get 2 or 3 different camera angles for a single crash


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Them baby mama's gotta chill. Either that or somebody's dental assistant was running late to work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

https://www.facebook.com/tou.lor.77/posts/1294251277343427

http://www.ajc.com/news/watch-bus-s...g-airborne-california/ZA8oId3oW1Ikq3Jajw44OI/


Cant embed the video

Found it on youtube.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Here's the bus dash cam footage.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

^^^ Intentional does not equal the title of this thread. Leave that crap in the crap thread created for it. :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Power5 said:


> ^^^ Intentional does not equal the title of this thread. Leave that crap in the crap thread created for it. :laugh:


some idiot doing douchebag stuff then trying to run over a cop counts as wacky


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Dravenport said:


> some idiot doing douchebag stuff then trying to run over a cop counts as wacky


It's not an accident.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hand Cannon said:


>


So the trucker was so impatient, he went around a car waiting to make the left turn? Absurd ego from that guy


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

amusante1002 said:


> So the trucker was so impatient, he went around a car waiting to make the left turn? Absurd ego from that guy


And he almost made it. If it wasn't for those darn kids.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

amusante1002 said:


> So the trucker was so impatient, he went around a car waiting to make the left turn? Absurd ego from that guy


He didn't even wait five seconds, typical trucker "I own the road" mentality.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

mhjett said:


> It's not an accident.


don't be ridiculous


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mhjett said:


> It's not an accident.


You mean he saw the bus coming and hit them on purpose?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

mhjett said:


> It's not an accident.


Neither are most of these videos technically.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

spockcat said:


> You mean he saw the bus coming and hit them on purpose?


I was responding to a comment about the Times Square video.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Not a whole lot of room for false eyewitness accounts. The visuals are just too good these days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

A little traffic stop. Almost smacked a cop.

No one seems to stay in their lane these days.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Hand Cannon said:


>


Why is the vehicle with the dash cam stopped?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

inside the bus. 

(I'm thinking the dash cam driver was waiting to have enough room to pull ahead, perhaps long load trailer


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Why is the vehicle with the dash cam stopped?


It is a tractor-trailer (which is probably why the truck driver who hit the bus didn't see the bus). He wants to turn left after the underpass. If he were to proceed to where the car in front of him is waiting, he would block the oncoming vehicles from making their left turns. This whole intersection looks to be under construction. No doubt the light timing will change when complete so the lanes will alternate or have priority for their turns with a green arrow.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

@McMike said:


> Here's the bus dash cam footage.


Like a huge cat rising up and leaping over.

Wow


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I guess it doesn't take much to upset one of these things.

MORRISTOWN - A Rutledge, TN woman is lucky to be alive after she collided with a logging truck that spilled part of its cargo onto her car.

The Morristown Police Department says that Kathy Graves, 48, exited East Morris Boulevard and collided with a logging truck while merging onto 25 East Southbound just after 11 a.m. on Thursday.

The impact caused the logs to shift and break the straps holding them in place, according to MPD. A portion of the logs then rolled on top of Graves’ Ford Mustang.

Authorities say Graves was flown to UT Medical Center with non-life-threatening injuries. She is listed in stable condition.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

A 52-year-old woman *who was driving in cruise control flew through a stop sign held by a highway flagger in a work zone on Oregon 140 and crashed into the back of a unloaded log truck.*
The crash occurred Wednesday afternoon about 30 miles west of Lakeview. The woman, Debra Lynn Sparber of Salem, was flown to Sky Lakes Medical Center in Klamath Falls, where her condition has been improving, said Lt. Gregg Hastings, spokesman for Oregon State Police.

Sparber told police that she had set her cruise control at 55 m.p.h. The highway flagger saw her approaching, realized she was not going to stop and had to run off the road.

The back of the log truck smashed into Sparber's Mercury Mariner, trapping her in the vehicle until rescuers arrived.

Sparber had a small dog in the car that survived the crash.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Wheelstand said:


> inside the bus.
> 
> (I'm thinking the dash cam driver was waiting to have enough room to pull ahead, perhaps long load trailer


I'm honestly shocked that so many (or all) of those kids have seat belts on. When I was a kid on the school bus, I don't think any one wore them.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

can't believe both these people and a dog survived


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

> The back of the log truck smashed into Sparber's Mercury Mariner, trapping her in the vehicle until rescuers arrived.


How does the back of a log truck smash into anything when it's rear-ended by another vehicle? Who smashed into who again?:banghead:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

amusante1002 said:


> When I was a kid on the school bus, I don't think any one wore them.


When I was a kid, no buses had them. They all operated under the assumption that small kids and high-back padded seats = safety.:screwy: To some degree yes, but the sides of the bus and windows were hard metal and glass.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

@McMike said:


> "On behalf of Pegasus Airlines , we would like to welcome you to Trabzon. The local time is 11:30pm and the weather is 47 degrees and raining. Please use the rear exits."


What on earth?









So someone forgot their left and right and turned the wrong way?


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

gti_matt said:


> When I was a kid, no buses had them. They all operated under the assumption that small kids and high-back padded seats = safety.:screwy: To some degree yes, but the sides of the bus and windows were hard metal and glass.


We had lap belts in my day (born in 87), which were never used, and drivers never enforced. Those looked like shoulder harnesses, which is ever more interesting.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> When I was a kid, no buses had them. They all operated under the assumption that small kids and high-back padded seats = safety.:screwy: To some degree yes, but the sides of the bus and windows were hard metal and glass.


You were spoiled. When I was a kid the backs and tops of the seats weren't even padded.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

That bus crash


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> You were spoiled. When I was a kid the backs and tops of the seats weren't even padded.


But you had 2 stripper poles in your party buses. So you win.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

gti_matt said:


> What on earth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, one of the pilots had a bet he could land it using the width of the runway, not length. He wasn't far off.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Does boat traffic count?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

palakaman said:


> Does boat traffic count?


http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-n...f/2018/01/chilling_video_fisherman_jumps.html



> Clatsop County sheriff’s deputies accused boat driver Marlin Lee Larsen of several crimes after the 75-year-old told investigators he couldn’t see where he was driving because he was sitting down and the dash of his boat was blocking his view. Larsen said he probably should have been standing, according to the sheriff’s report, which notes Larsen uses a motorized scooter to get around on land.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Larsen, a Roseburg resident, told The Oregonian/OregonLive by phone Friday that he wasn’t using his cellphone while driving his Bayliner and referred to such allegations as “fake news.” Larsen also said a lawsuit seemed unnecessary* because the people in the Weldcraft weren’t hurt badly.*


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Larsen, a Roseburg resident, told The Oregonian/OregonLive by phone Friday that he wasn’t using his cellphone while driving his Bayliner and referred to such allegations as “fake news.” Larsen also said a lawsuit seemed unnecessary* because the people in the Weldcraft weren’t hurt badly.*


Sounds legit.

Free the man. Make sure he gets his phone back, too.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

audifans said:


> That bus crash


Yes correct bus crash that.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

> _the 75-year-old told investigators he couldn’t see where he was driving because he was sitting down and the dash of his boat was blocking his view_


_

_:facepalm:

If you can't see where you're going... then perhaps you shouldn't be going.


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> Sounds legit.
> 
> Free the man. Make sure he gets his phone back, too.


I know, right? Besides, there's plenty of clouds for him to yell at when he gets home. 










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Larsen, a Roseburg resident, told The Oregonian/OregonLive by phone Friday that he wasn’t using his cellphone while driving his Bayliner and referred to such allegations as “fake news.” Larsen also said a lawsuit seemed unnecessary* because the people in the Weldcraft weren’t hurt badly.*


Even more reason to pursue the lawsuit. Sue him into the grave!:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not my photos, but happened in Rhode Island today


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Not my photos, but happened in Rhode Island today


Joie Chitwood approves of that move!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

palakaman said:


> Does boat traffic count?


wow... this cracks me up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Tag team

action starts at :36


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

I really wonder if they ever got the guy pulling the trailer merging.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Tag team
> 
> action starts at :36


That was easily avoidable if both parties just paid a bit more attention. Unreal.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Tag team


First of all, I never merge into a lane that traffic is about to merge into shortly ahead. I wait until after. I haven't met an exit so close to the on-ramp thus far.
Also, I get the "in the moment" mindset, but that's why we took defensive driving classes before getting driving license! Why not just brake?! I can't even.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

KizashiAGP said:


> First of all, I never merge into a lane that traffic is about to merge into shortly ahead. I wait until after. I haven't met an exit so close to the on-ramp thus far.


Come to the Bay Area.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

...


and... everyone move all at once.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Tag team
> 
> action starts at :36


Guess this applies on dry pavement too


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Rory Calhoun said:


> ...
> 
> 
> and... everyone move all at once.


crazy stuff


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

audifans said:


> crazy stuff


Holy ****

My observations:
1. The music selection was perfect
2. The overcorrection by the PT Cruiser was astounding
3. The original instigating vehicle (dark SUV) kept driving away like nothing happened, didn't want to get involved
4. Everyone jumped out of their vehicles immediately (for better or for worse)
5. Hope those involved, especially in the truck, were not seriously injured


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

:35 start


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Swinging this way and that


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> Swinging this way and that


I'd love to see what is going on inside that bus.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> I'd love to see what is going on inside that bus.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lifelong Obsession said:


>


Oh my goodness.

Oh my god

Oh my god.

Oh, Oh no. Ummmm


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Rory Calhoun said:


> heh... nothing like a good play by play


:laugh:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Corvette plows into Fayetteville sandwich shop





































http://wncn.com/2018/01/24/corvette-plows-into-fayetteville-sandwich-shop/



> FAYETTEVILLE, N.C. (WNCN) — A Chevrolet Corvette plowed into a Fayetteville sandwich shop Wednesday evening.
> The car hit Robertson’s Sandwich Shop in the 2700 block of Bragg Boulevard around 5 p.m.
> A witness told CBS North Carolina that a boy inside the shop was injured, as was the man driving the car. Police confirmed there were minor injuries, but did not elaborate.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andlf said:


> Corvette plows into Fayetteville sandwich shop


I knew it. 


> According to police, the driver is in his late 70s. He was taken to the hospital and tested negative for both alcohol and drugs.[LINK]


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Make me a sammich goddammit.


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

@McMike said:


> I knew it.


Over age 75 you should be limited to two car choices:










or


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Back in '08 I was walking out the front doors of the Gym and saw this identical situation in person. The elderly lady evidently blacked out as she started her car (where I drew the circle) and drove up under the deck and through the foundation wall of the home the arrow is pointing at. :what:
It may not look like much of a distance, but with the gas pedal pressed to the floor and an unconscious driver it's still a really bad situation and enough distance to do lots of damage. Some people almost got hit walking through the parking lot.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I knew it.


78 actually. 

http://www.fayobserver.com/news/20180124/car-plowed-through-fayetteville-sandwich-store


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> > According to police, the driver is in his late 70s. He was taken to the hospital and tested negative for both alcohol and drugs.[LINK]


same age as our POTUS opcorn:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Rory Calhoun said:


> falls asleep and runs into semi video


did they ded?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Trucker turned giving a glancing blow so the sleepy driver lived. Lucky


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Trucker turned giving a glancing blow so the sleepy driver lived. Lucky


Offset frontal impact accidents are usually worse than full head on. Especially when it is on the driver's side.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

col.mustard said:


> same age as our POTUS opcorn:


math isn't your strong suit?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

awwww... crap~!

:35 start


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Lifelong Obsession said:


>


Wow that's slick.



@McMike said:


> I knew it.


At first I wondered if it was one of those cars with R right next to 1, but nope, that makes more sense.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> math isn't your strong suit?


Have we seen his birth certificate to know for sure.  :laugh:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Yikes...


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

This is video is from a local police chase in Tempe, AZ.

It's a long video so skip to 24:15 for the beginning of the action (accident begins at 25:30). Absolutely amazing no one had life threatening injuries...


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

evosky said:


> 1. The music selection was perfect


Ok who TF listens to listens to Canon in D while driving along the highway

Religious radio in Utah!


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

StL2.5 said:


> Absolutely amazing no one had life threatening injuries...


And it's a shame the thief survived :thumbdown:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Yikes...


..........and a rolling we will go... wow


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

NotFast said:


> And it's a shame the thief survived :thumbdown:


Yeah I used to live not altogether far from where the wreck happened. It was all over my news feed and I was stunned that the driver just jumped out of the truck and honestly probably could have just walked away if he'd really wanted to. The cops who showed up didn't even seem to know who the driver was until he was trying to surrender.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

There are three ways to get a car out of a ditch: The right way, the wrong way and this way.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, that's a fine mess





















http://cedarspringspost.com/2015/07/09/crash-injures-two-in-spencer-township/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


<hot take>Why on earth did they put it on the truck without putting out the tire first??? :screwy:</hot take>


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

@McMike said:


> <hot take>Why on earth did they put it on the truck without putting out the tire first??? :screwy:</hot take>


Vehicle later catches fire
This photo shows a pickup and SUV after they collided at 17 Mile and Lincoln Lake. Photo courtesy of brothers Wesley and Raymond Lewis. 


Two people were sent to the hospital Monday morning, July 6, when a pickup and an SUV collided at 17 Mile and Lincoln Lake Avenue, in Spencer Township.

According to the Kent County Sheriff Department, the vehicle traveling on 17 Mile failed to stop at the stop sign. Both drivers were transported to the hospital with unknown injuries.

*The SUV later caught fire, while up on the wrecker.* Gary Welch, of Spencer Township, was passing by about 12:15 p.m. and snapped a photo of the blaze for us.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

hoo boy


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> hoo boy



not only was this right by where I live, it was shot by one of my ex coworkers. He made decent money for this vid from youtube


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

SebTheDJ said:


> not only was this right by where I live, it was shot by one of my ex coworkers. He made decent money for this vid from youtube


Good thing he had his phone handy on an icy road.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> Good thing he had his phone handy on an icy road.


Don't forget to smash that like and subscribe button....


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

that is a helluva plowing he did all over the map with that vehicle.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> hoo boy


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...p=87028964&highlight=O7ApxVyskuI#post87028964
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...102396689&highlight=O7ApxVyskuI#post102396689


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

SebTheDJ said:


> not only was this right by where I live, it was shot by one of my ex coworkers. He made decent money for this vid from youtube


Your ex coworkers selfless contribution to society is unmatched.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

car occupants made it out with injuries.










Both cars had been traveling south on Roosevelt City Road, police said. The Nissan was turning left onto Harry Wright Boulevard when the dump truck collided with the sedan's driver side.


"The impact caused both vehicles to leave the roadway and the subsequent collision with multiple signs and trees caused the dump truck to overturn onto the Nissan's roof and spill it's load," Malland said.

The cascade of stone and the collapsed roof of the sedan trapped 24-year-old Andrea Penna of Whiting in her driver's seat, Malland said. "Extensive extrication efforts were conducted and Penna was eventually rescued from her vehicle and transported to Community Medical Center for treatment of non-life threatening injuries."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

damn


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Things get crazier and crazier.

Tailgator plows around car in front, runs over motorcyclist and peppersprays the witnesses before leaving scene.

GRANITE FALLS, Wash. - A driver hit and killed a motorcyclist Sunday night, then dosed an eyewitness with pepper spray and fled in his car, the Washington State Patrol said.

The driver was stopped about a mile and a half from the crash, according to the State Patrol. Court documents say the driver said he had used marijuana earlier in the day.


The crash occurred early Sunday evening in a roundabout at Quarry Road and Burn Road in Granite Falls, the State Patrol said.

Court documents say one car was tailgating another on state Route 92. A motorcycle was in front of the car being tailgated.

The motorcycle rider and those in the car being tailgated were friends, court documents say.

As the vehicles approached the roundabout, the car that was tailgating drove around the other car and over a raised median, court documents say.

The tailgating vehicle then drove over a concrete median again, accelerating and hit the motorcycle rider, a 29-year-old Lake Stevens man.

The driver, 22 years old and from Lake Stevens, left and was found a short time later.

In other news: 

pot shop crash

LACEY, Wash. - A car plowed through the front of a cannabis shop at a strip mall in Lacey Monday night, according to Lacey Fire District 3.

Firefighters responded to the shop located in the 4800 block of Yelm Highway.

Crews said no one was hurt, but the building was badly damaged.







Firefighters worked to stabilize the building so they could remove the car.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

audifans said:


> Penna was eventually rescued from her vehicle and transported to Community Medical Center for treatment of non-life threatening injuries."


That is really almost unbelievable. She must be made of rubber.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Jimmy Russells said:


> That is really almost unbelievable. She must be made of rubber.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Well, crap






































Three people can consider themselves very lucky this morning–and one of them may soon face charges–after an auto transport carrying seven sedans overturned and crashed on Old Kings Road at Graham Swamp, causing an oncoming driver to avoid the collision and crash her own Corvette into a guard rail.



Somehow, no one was visibly hurt aside from the driver suffering a laceration around the eye, for which he declined medical attention. The crash, at 10:30 this morning, closed Old Kings Road in both directions for upwards of two hours, from Oak Trails Bloulevard to the entrance to Graham Swamp, where traffic was required to loop around the parking lot and head back south.

The crash involved truck driver Jorge Luis Ramos Mora, 25, of St. Cloud, his passenger–whose name was not available–and Palm Coast resident Lydia Kefalidou, the Palm Coast internist physician who works at Island Doctors. Kefalidou was at the wheel of a 2009 Corvette and narrowly missed getting crushed by the oncoming trailer. Ramos Mora’s truck is registered to J.R. Auto Transport of Orlando.

As Kefalidou described it, she was driving north on Old Kings when, a short distance after passing Graham Swamp and nearing Oak Trails, she saw the tractor trailer speeding south. “It looked to me like it was going very fast,” she said, and that it was “out of control.” When she saw the truck as it was heading south toward her its right wheels had left the road, and she instantly had to make what proved to be a life-saving decision.

“I saw the guy coming fast, his wheels were off the road, he was leaning and the back of the truck was coming over to me so I went off the road because I thought he was going to kill me,” Kefalidou said, describing the maneuver that forced her onto the east shoulder, into the grass, as the Corvette’s front struck a guard rail.

All seven Toyotas the truck was carrying were damaged, those on the upper deck more heavily so. One of the cars was thrown entirely off the truck. The truck was also carrying a motorcycle, which appeared to have escaped damage.

A Florida Highway Patrol investigator at the scene said the preliminary investigation shows Ramos Mora losing control of the truck as he failed to negotiate the turn just past Oak Trails, striking a guardrail, over-correcting, reentering the road and going “basically sideways” as the trailer swept across both lanes of Old Kings Road and overturned. The cab of the truck was on its back in a ditch when it was over.



Ramos Mora and his passenger leaned against a guard rail after the crash or walked around the scene, speaking on a cell phone. He declined to speak with a reporter.

The truck appeared to have no reason to be on Old Kings Road, however. Truckers in the past have used Old Kings Road to avoid going through the Department of Transportation’s weigh station on I-95, at around the same level. The problem became serious enough that the Department of Transportation installed surveillance cameras at entrances and exits to the Interstate, on Palm Coast Parkway and State Road 100, to monitor potential evaders.

Asked whether the driver was speeding or was seeking to avoid the weigh station, the FHP investigator said that’s yet to be determined, but he said charges are pending.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well, crap


i don't see the trunk sticker. i didn't know that was a dealer option.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well, crap


That happened in *October 2016*. 

https://flaglerlive.com/101168/auto-transport-crash-old-kings/


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> i don't see the trunk sticker. i didn't know that was a dealer option.


OH, what a feeling.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I really don't have a problem with a wreck a couple years or more ago. We already went over this topic about whether it's up to the minute or not. Doesn't matter.




















truck plows through house... yep.. driver didn't make it.

No skid marks. Perhaps fell asleep.

This month...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

So.... the accelerator sticks, the driver jumps out and leaves the car on it's own to nail the front door. Whatever happened to just turning the key to off?

50k -100K damage to house

A car flew into a home, crashing right into the front door
It happened around 7:30 Thursday morning in Wauwatosa.
Neighbor Aimee Griebenow says she found the driver had escaped unharmed.
She was told the accelerator got stuck, the driver jumped out and the car went into the house.

the homeowner was already dealing with health issues.
"I came home from work. I let the dogs out. And I saw the car in his front door. When I got over there, it's like your mouth dropped open. He did just have major surgery on his heart. So he's home resting. Trying to get better. And this this happened."
Both people in the house were okay, but it's going to be weeks before they can return.
There's about $50,000 to $100,000 in damage.










http://www.wxow.com/story/37196713/2018/01/Thursday/car-crashes-into-house-near-milwaukee


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> That happened in *October 2016*.


How about this one? :laugh:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Hand Cannon said:


> http://www.wxow.com/story/37196713/2018/01/Thursday/car-crashes-into-house-near-milwaukee


So bails out of the car at speed... that's some bright thinking there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Rory Calhoun said:


> So bails out of the car at speed... that's some bright thinking there.


I know push button starts can be non-intuitive to turn off and many have safety settings that make it hard to shut off while in motion, but neutral is pretty easy to find. Pop it in neutral, roll to a stop, then figure out what is going on with the throttle. Hell of a lot easier than unbuckling and jumping out of a rolling car.

I had double mats in my Passat and the gas pedal got stuck once. Clutch in, coast to a stop. The computer saw the car stuck at redline in neutral and actually shut the motor down after ~5sec. Zero house harmed. That was a 2004 so I imagine even more cars have the motor protecting programs now.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Seems like everyone has hit the insane button behind the wheel these days.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> How about this one? :laugh:


Washington, D.C., 1922.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Takes skill to fit that slot....


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well, crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, someone is in trouble!


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Mister Reeetard riding a motorcycle on the sidewalk.
> 
> Result isn't exactly a cakewalk


Nice friends he has there ... they all just run away :thumbdown: :facepalm:


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Seems like everyone has hit the insane button behind the wheel these days.


Understand that just because you have more access to videos of people doing stupid stuff halfway across the planet does not mean that more people are doing stupid stuff.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Gear_Cruncher said:


> Nice friends he has there ... they all just run away :thumbdown: :facepalm:


I like how his friends continue to do stupid **** after. Surprised the officer let that dirt bike rider go


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Gear_Cruncher said:


> Wow, someone is in trouble!


heh... in more ways than one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Sort of like an apparition out of a cartoon


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sort of like an apparition out of a cartoon


Thank God for those red circles, I would have had no idea what was going on here.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

audifans said:


> I really don't have a problem with a wreck a couple years or more ago. We already went over this topic about whether it's up to the minute or not. Doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just don't build houses like they used to!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Thank God for those red circles, I would have had no idea what was going on here.


heh... well, some of us here are senile and need direction


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> So.... the accelerator sticks, the driver jumps out and leaves the car on it's own to nail the front door. Whatever happened to just turning the key to off?
> 
> 50k -100K damage to house
> 
> ...


I would think that jumping out of a moving car would be the last thing I'd want to do.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

audifans said:


> I would think that jumping out of a moving car would be the last thing I'd want to do.


nah, anyone can do it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Today

Chehalis, Wa.

3 semis and a pickup that rolled and caught fire.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Forget snow and storms, here in AZ we can have semis block all lanes of I-10 just by falling right over.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

The story behind this scene is crazy. I live on a shared driveway which slopes downhill toward the three homes that share it. My neighbor (house with the F150) calls me in a panic that her husband fell on the ice-covered driveway and is screaming in pain. I head over to help (former EMT) and she calls 911. Husband is face down with an obviously broken left leg. I'm stabilizing him as the ambulance arrives and inexplicably begins to back down the driveway (which again, is like an ice rink). I tried to get him to stop but no luck, and as soon as he crested the ramp he locked up the wheels and started sliding. He slid rear end first into the back of the F150, pushing it about 3 feet towards the luckily open garage. The ambo then spun more than 180 deg and struck a small round stone wall surround the tree you can see on the other side of the ambulance. Finally, after bouncing off the stone wall, it slid nose first into the back of my other neighbor's A6, finally coming to a stop.

Another ambulance was dispatched, along with a highway dept salt truck and a wrecker. Neighbor was transported (broken tib/fib plus two bones in ankle), we got our driveway covered in enough salt to last the rest of the winter, and the ambo was pulled out by winch and then towed away. Rough morning.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

That is wacky. And extra points for it being your own story!


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Rolla, Missouri. Couple days ago.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

^^^ Ouch. Looking at the windshield, it appears the passenger in the pickup was unrestrained. :facepalm:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

BrianC said:


> ^^^ Ouch. Looking at the windshield, it appears the passenger in the pickup was unrestrained. :facepalm:


well, something hit the windshield. Commentary on the crash... "Thank god for well built trucks seat belts and angels. I am so thankful our kids weren’t with us. Life flashed before my eyes. Our truck is the one on top of the semi trucks. Ashley Rozane"


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Further commentary... Husband tried to kick the windshield out.

“After the impact and we were stopped, our air bags had deployed so I couldn’t see out and I didn’t know we were in the air. I thought we were still on the road and I was screaming at my husband ‘We have to get out, we’re going to get hit again,’” she said. “He tried kicking out the windshield while I tried getting the door open. I finally got my door open and we had to walk on top of the car underneath us to get down. Some of the truck drivers helped us down.”

Rozane said neither of them were injured in the crash besides having headaches and feeling sore.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Can't find it on YouTube, just on World Star and the link below.

https://www.express.co.uk/travel/articles/915253/viral-video-car-crash-accident-near-miss


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Can't find it on YouTube, just on World Star and the link below.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/travel/articles/915253/viral-video-car-crash-accident-near-miss


Am I the only one who thinks staying in the car would likely have been the better choice? But that is based on hindsite and who knows how you would react when a semi coming towards you...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Am I the only one who thinks staying in the car would likely have been the better choice? But that is based on hindsite and who knows how you would react when a semi coming towards you...


I was thinking the same thing too. Especially after seeing how much that car moved after it was hit.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

audifans said:


> Further commentary... Husband tried to kick the windshield out.
> 
> “After the impact and we were stopped, our air bags had deployed so I couldn’t see out and I didn’t know we were in the air. I thought we were still on the road and I was screaming at my husband ‘We have to get out, we’re going to get hit again,’” she said. “He tried kicking out the windshield while I tried getting the door open. I finally got my door open and we had to walk on top of the car underneath us to get down. Some of the truck drivers helped us down.”
> 
> Rozane said neither of them were injured in the crash besides having headaches and feeling sore.



I stand corrected - good to know they were wearing their seat belts and got out safely. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Can't find it on YouTube, just on World Star and the link below.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/travel/articles/915253/viral-video-car-crash-accident-near-miss


Here's a dash cam of her first accident. (@1:20) This is the woman who jumped out of the Chrysler 200 before the semi hit her.

http://www.ky3.com/content/news/Das...s-of-pile-up-crash-near-Cownay-473230083.html

She was out of the car in like 5-6 seconds after the initial accident. She really doesn't like being in that car very much.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Here's a dash cam of her first accident. (@1:20) This is the woman who jumped out of the Chrysler 200 before the semi hit her.
> 
> http://www.ky3.com/content/news/Das...s-of-pile-up-crash-near-Cownay-473230083.html
> 
> She was out of the car in like 5-6 seconds after the initial accident. She really doesn't like being in that car very much.


I think that is a Mazda6, not a Chrysler 200. Does anyone else agree?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Both wrong. It's a Lexus ES.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## woodenSpoon (Aug 27, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


That's going to need a new bumper.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

MontoyaF1 said:


> I think that is a Mazda6, not a Chrysler 200. Does anyone else agree?





GreenandChrome said:


> Both wrong. It's a Lexus ES.


Hyundai Elantra, bitches.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

From the *They Promised Us Flying Cars* file. We find that they forgot to tell us that we also get flying car accidents.

Start at 40 seconds





One of the better comments: And look at that the building survived. 9/11 was an inside job! 

And the result


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

^^^Parasailing Dune Buggy

Holy crap :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

bmann said:


> Hyundai Elantra, bitches.


how is that different than what I said? 

:laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> From the *They Promised Us Flying Cars* file. We find that they forgot to tell us that we also get flying car accidents.
> 
> Start at 40 seconds
> 
> ...


This made laugh entirely too hard.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

One person is dead and two others were seriously injured after a vehicle rolled off of the I-215 overpass and onto 3500 South, hitting another vehicle below, officials confirmed.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

andyA6 said:


> One person is dead and two others were seriously injured after a vehicle rolled off of the I-215 overpass and onto 3500 South, hitting another vehicle below, officials confirmed.


How do you "accidentally" roll off an overpass?


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Cabin Pics said:


> How do you "accidentally" roll off an overpass?


Pokemon


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> How do you "accidentally" roll off an overpass?


Surprise road fellatio?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> How do you "accidentally" roll off an overpass?


? thats how most people do it, since typically they wouldn't want to purposely roll off of one


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> How do you "accidentally" roll off an overpass?


You don't. Others do it for you.


----------



## tilt (Jul 2, 2015)

bmann said:


> *SNIP*



Huh? This is a registration from Chennai in Tamil Nadu, India!

Cheers


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I have that exact vehicle (LWB Envoy) but Burgundy. 

Actually it kinda held up for falling of a bridge and rolling a few times.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> I have that exact vehicle (LWB Envoy) but Burgundy.
> 
> Actually it kinda held up for falling of a bridge and rolling a few times.


I guess if you consider DEAD as held up well.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

G60 Carat said:


> I have that exact vehicle (LWB Envoy) but Burgundy.
> 
> Actually it kinda held up for falling of a bridge and rolling a few times.




No no! This Envoy got hit by the Tundra.....


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Cabin Pics said:


> This made laugh entirely too hard.


The collision looked like something out of a Road Runner and Coyote cartoon. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Jacksonville FL - today


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Carolina Squat? ^^


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Carolina Squat? ^^


Florida Fail.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Local to me



> Car in a house. Sheered off two trees while jumping the median and smashing into the townhomes.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

andyA6 said:


> No no! This Envoy got hit by the Tundra.....


Toyota's from heaven? Where is the picture of that truck?
Can we assume this Envoy was doing up around 80mph when Japan dropped a Tundra on it?



spockcat said:


> I guess if you consider DEAD as held up well.


Only *1* dead. 

I kinda do though, my old cars wouldn't hold to any kind of rollover (or aerial truck attacks) at all.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

oops


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

<< Wow, that one gets better with every loop. Daaang!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

AutoBear said:


>


wow that escalated quickly


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

LubsDaDubs said:


> wow things went sideways quickly


ftfy


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Kinda looks like the BMW driver leaned forward to spit in the face of the SUV driver, but it's a little out of view. 
If intent was to hit the guy's car could have just rammed into the rear before
he could get back in, but sure looks like SUV driver's intent was to hit the driver himself.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hand Cannon said:


> oops


Lumber Silverado?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Lumber Silverado?


hah~!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

AutoBear said:


>


Saw (part) of this gif in the Ask your car questions thread first, and had to look up the full video. Didn't realize it was such recent news

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/02/1...lipped-suv-assault-charges.html?cmpid=prn_msn








> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MMMMMMY GAWD LOOK AT THIS MUFFFFFFFFFFFFU


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

You’ll never catch me,’ ATV driver told cops. A potted plant did the job for them, Rhode Island police say










Marauding ATV drivers — about a dozen of them — were terrorizing the streets of Providence, R.I., Wednesday night, police said. Until a potted plant stepped in.
*
The 10 to 15 drivers riding recreational vehicles were illegally on city streets, weaving in and out of traffic, speeding and moving recklessly, police said. They forced cars to stop abruptly. They blew through red lights, leaving police in the dust.

One of the ATV drivers, 25-year-old Ruddy Rodriguez, even pulled up right next to the officers out patrolling just after 5:30 p.m. and laughed at them, police said.*

After Rodriguez sped away from the police he had just taunted, he flew through a red light and drove onto the sidewalk, forcing pedestrians in his path to flee, police said.

He must not have seen this coming, though: There was a large, cement potted plant sitting on the sidewalk he was driving on — and Rodriguez crashed right into it, police said, before also hitting a large traffic control box.

The collision ended his joyride right in front of Venda Ravioli Restaurant, according to police.

Rodriguez was then taken into custody on suspicion of reckless driving, eluding an officer, and two counts of malicious mischief or property damage, police said.

Drivers illegally roaming the streets and sidewalks on ATVs have been a growing problem in Providence, WJAR reports. Police have promised to take and destroy any any ATVs or dirt bikes they come across in the city’s streets or parks.

Mayor Jorge Elorza told the TV station that the off-road vehicles being used in the city are “jeopardizing safety for kids and families in our neighborhood.”


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Where's the pic?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


The complete video is scarier:

https://www.wthr.com/article/watch-natural-gas-truck-explosion-closes-highway


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a hard time believing that the guy in the green car got out of that one OK.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Probably pretty singed but upright. You can see the driver jump out run halfway across the road, and then they appear to go back to the car, and get a 2nd person. 

I've just never seen LPG do anything like that before. I get that it's heavier than air, but a couple hundred meters of it resting against the hillside next to the road is something else.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Daemon42 said:


> Probably pretty singed but upright. You can see the driver jump out run halfway across the road, and then they appear to go back to the car, and get a 2nd person.


Probably saved them staying inside the car until the bulk of the flames around the car went out.

That last tree tho...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

süsser tod said:


> the complete video is scarier:
> 
> https://www.wthr.com/article/watch-natural-gas-truck-explosion-closes-highway





article said:


> firefighters say the natural gas on the truck was leaking and that may have caused the fire.


ya think?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

TaaT said:


>



Someone needs to do a voice-over


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Hand Cannon said:


>




Semi falls off overpass, person in car is ok. Amazing

https://www.click2houston.com/news/...f-59-southwest-freeway-overpass-in-sugar-land


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Semi falls off overpass, person in car is ok. Amazing
> 
> https://www.click2houston.com/news/...f-59-southwest-freeway-overpass-in-sugar-land


Unloaded trailer, that 45000 or so pounds less, if it was fully loaded. The trailer itself is just aluminum and fiberglass on top, no structural strength at all. That's what saved her.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

*Alas, another gnarly situation happening on my birthday*



philf1fan2 said:


> Unloaded trailer, that 45000 or so pounds less, if it was fully loaded. The trailer itself is just aluminum and fiberglass on top, no structural strength at all. That's what saved her.
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk


:thumbup: This.

Also, with that natural gas explosion on teh highway thing...Where exactly is this "Truck" the story is mentioning??? All I see is a white and greenish/bluish car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KizashiAGP said:


> :thumbup: This.
> 
> Also, with that natural gas explosion on teh highway thing...Where exactly is this "Truck" the story is mentioning??? All I see is a white and greenish/bluish car.


Go to the video link provided. It appears there is something that could be a tanker truck in front of the green/blue car.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Go to the video link provided. It appears there is something that could be a tanker truck in front of the green/blue car.


Oh okay, I see it now. The tanker is bowed down in the front, right? I thought it was just something at the side of the highway at first.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

So you're driving down the interstate and here comes wall to wall semi. Yikes.~!

This morning I90. Washington state.


----------



## geza (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Daemon42 said:


> I've just never seen LPG do anything like that before. I get that it's heavier than air, but a couple hundred meters of it resting against the hillside next to the road is something else.


id go out on a limb and say it prolly had something to do with the right combination of temperature/humidty/lack of wind, the embankments keeping it from dissipating, etc.... like it just hung low to the ground like fog and rolled down hill....  ...terrifying how far the flames actually made it though


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Not sure this counts as an accident but...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Death wobble, almost.

_I'm not dead, I'm not dead._


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

^^^ Someone on reddit went back on the video of that accident frame by frame to find the actual speed of the bike since OP blurred it out. Think it was north of 90mph when the wobble started.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Death wobble @ 90 mph, of hell no.

All the nopes.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Daemon42 said:


> I've just never seen LPG do anything like that before. I get that it's heavier than air, but a couple hundred meters of it resting against the hillside next to the road is something else.



You're bang on, it's clearly a LPG (Propane) leak. The article says natural gas, but natural gas (LNG) is lighter than air and would have just dissipated into the atmosphere. LPG/Propane would have sunk into the ditches and pooled.

Here we heat most of our homes with LNG, but farms and other remote locations are often heated with propane. The dangers of propane are well known if you have ever lived on an acreage or worked way up north in Canada. **** blows up!

You'll see one of these on nearly every farm out here.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> ^^^ Someone on reddit went back on the video of that accident frame by frame to find the actual speed of the bike since OP blurred it out. Think it was north of 90mph when the wobble started.


I figured, since the speedo was blurred. People are also guessing there was a wheelie involved, too. 

3/5









Either way, lucky AF.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Sure nuff.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

While it's unfortunate that injuries occurred, it sure seems wacky to me that two logging trucks can't keep from colliding with each other. Come on. You know who is in front of you and what they are hauling, but you don't allow enough following distance to stay safe. Nutso, IMHO

http://komonews.com/news/local/driver-seriously-hurt-as-2-logging-trucks-crash-on-i-5-in-tacoma

TACOMA, Wash. - A crash involving two logging trucks on Interstate 5 has sent one driver to the hospital with serious injuries, emergency officials said.


State troopers and medics responded to the scene, on northbound I-5 near the Highway 16 interchange, at about 9:45 a.m. Thursday after receiving reports of a serious crash.

Two logging trucks were found at the scene. Logs from one of the trucks crashed through the windshield of the other truck and out the back of the cab, severely injuring the driver of that truck.


----------



## DubWubWub (Feb 8, 2012)

audifans said:


> While it's unfortunate that injuries occurred, it sure seems wacky to me that two logging trucks can't keep from colliding with each other. Come on. You know who is in front of you and what they are hauling, but you don't allow enough following distance to stay safe. Nutso, IMHO
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/driver-seriously-hurt-as-2-logging-trucks-crash-on-i-5-in-tacoma
> 
> ...


Final Destination anyone?


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

DubWubWub said:


> Final Destination anyone?


my first thought when I saw this this morning


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

AutoBear said:


>


Not a big accomplishment, if they ship 32 billion items a year.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

hand cannon said:


>


hold on bro i got you


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Praise the engine hoist!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Praise the engine hoist!


His wife was really excited for a minute.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

@McMike said:


> His wife was really excited for a minute.


His wife probably cut the tree.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

@McMike said:


> His wife was really excited for a minute.


She's the one holding the chain saw, right? 

Edit: Nm...someone beat me to it. Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

@McMike said:


> His wife was really excited for a minute.


For the beating she is gonna receive because a tree busted the iroc's window?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

They should use this to demonstrate a "tough truck".












Plows clean thru a telephone pole, metal fence and all the way into the house. Madera, CA

Highway Patrol officers are investigating how a pick-up truck wound up inside a Madera home.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> His wife was really excited for a minute.


Sad thing is that window probably cost more than the car is worth. :laugh:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Hand Cannon said:


> They should use this to demonstrate a "tough truck".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... 6:30 in the morning.. Fell asleep










and he really took that pole out right at ground level


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

[Hoonigan] sticker tells you everything you need to know.  Yes, I took a picture of the TV - this just happened.


from local WBTV news article this morning:


> As the Chevrolet approached Matheson Avenue around 8:00p.m., it failed to stop for a stop sign and entered the intersection.
> 
> As the Chevrolet entered the intersection it was struck in the driver’s door by the 2001 Ford. The 2001 Ford was traveling west on Matheson Avenue. The driver of the Ford was wearing a seatbelt and speed and alcohol are not factors for the Ford.
> 
> At this time, it appears that *speed*, *failing to stop for a stop sign* and *alcohol* are factors for the Chevrolet. The driver of the Chevrolet was *not wearing a seatbelt*.














play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Plows clean thru a telephone pole, metal fence and all the way into the house. Madera, CA


Poll crub fents cowch 



col.mustard said:


> [Hoonigan] sticker tells you everything you need to know.  Yes, I took a picture of the TV - this just happened.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Fapatalk


5/5


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Poll crub fents cowch


I don't think cowch is the correct spelling here.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I don't think cowch is the correct spelling here.


Yep now if a cow hit it.......

It's sorta what the couch said when it got hit. Combo word .... Couch said ouch


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Praise the engine hoist!


Reminds me of this ad:


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess the elevator was broken


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Local to me.



> VERY CLOSE CALL: An elderly man made a *wrong turn** down the train tracks this morning. Thankfully, his car only sideswiped the train. No one was injured.


*Opposed to the correct turn down the train tracks, I suppose.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I don't think cowch is the correct spelling here.


Its correct, just ask the 3 words in front of it. although technically, "poll" should be "powl"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Massachusetts - right now.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Massachusetts - right now.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Massachusetts - right now.


Silly northerners, unable to drive in a dusting of snow.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

audifans said:


> While it's unfortunate that injuries occurred, it sure seems wacky to me that two logging trucks can't keep from colliding with each other. Come on. You know who is in front of you and what they are hauling, but you don't allow enough following distance to stay safe. Nutso, IMHO
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/driver-seriously-hurt-as-2-logging-trucks-crash-on-i-5-in-tacoma
> 
> ...


Kind of the opposite, but at the same time similar: I stopped by at the office of one of our routers years ago and he said I have two our trucks not too far from each other delivering freight, I can route two stops on either truck or split it between them. What do you think?

There are several reasons which need to be considered in situations like this, HOS(Hours Of Service)/DOT regulations, weight of the loads, whether you would like to give one driver opportunity to make a little bit more money, can loads to be carried together(HazMat) e.t.c.

I looked at him and said, you know 99.9% you could do it either way and it would work out nicely, but God forbid two our trucks would get involved in a head on collision, the first question EVERYBODY would ask would be WHAT TWO OUR TRUCKS DID IN THE SAME AREA GOING IN OPPOSITE DIRECTIONS?

He did not think even for a second, BOTH LOADS ON THE SAME TRUCK!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Hand Cannon said:


> wow... 6:30 in the morning.. Fell asleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a huge fan of corner lots because this could happen. That's when you put big ass boulders as decoration's near the sidewalk:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AutoBear said:


> I guess the elevator was broken


When given the choice, I always use the stairs.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

audifans said:


>



Does this finally settle the debate on which is better... Length or Girth?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

What are we looking at here? 4 door Cobalt SS/TC ?



col.mustard said:


> [Hoonigan] sticker tells you everything you need to know.  Yes, I took a picture of the TV - this just happened.
> 
> 
> from local WBTV news article this morning:
> ...


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


> What are we looking at here? 4 door Cobalt SS/TC ?


Sonic sedan.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Silly northerners, unable to drive in a dusting of snow.


Does Ohio also count as being in the north? Looks like a little bit of white stuff falling from the sky caused an 81-vehicle wreck in Ohio.


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

AZGolf said:


> Does Ohio also count as being in the north? Looks like a little bit of white stuff falling from the sky caused an 81-vehicle wreck in Ohio.


It was the white out that was the biggest issue.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

blimey said:


> It was the white out that was the biggest issue.


that's racist


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AZGolf said:


> Does Ohio also count as being in the north?


The North does not want Ohio.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

GreenandChrome said:


> Sonic sedan.


WOW, that probably took some time to get up to that speed. Hardly seems a "HOONIGAN" car, but I guess there was the Fatlace ad Campaigns a few years back.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> A 47-year-old man is dead after he was electrocuted early this morning while standing at his work vehicle near power lines.
> 
> Officers and paramedics were originally called to the area of Mordor Drive and Furnace Road in Lorton just after 6 a.m. for a report of an unconscious truck driver on the side of the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...lapses-trapping-unknown-number-people-n857011









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> _ *standing at his work vehicle* near power lines. _
> 
> _Officers and paramedics were originally called to the area of Mordor Drive and Furnace Road in Lorton just after 6 a.m. for a report of an unconscious truck driver on the side of the road. _


One does not simply _stand _in an area called Mordor _*Drive*_.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ouch! And given the scrapes on the wall, it looks like they weren't the first.



TaaT said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Let me guess: In typical Italian fashion he just folded the mirrors in and drove in there at a healthy speed. How can you otherwise get it that far before stopping?


----------



## MancUnited1 (Sep 14, 2004)

Son said:


> Let me guess: In typical Italian fashion he just folded the mirrors in and drove in there at a healthy speed. How can you otherwise get it that far before stopping?


That was Eric Wareheim and Aziz Ansari from a trip to Italy for their Netflix show Master of None. You can see Wareheim in the driver’s seat if you look hard enough.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Love this shot of a 2-series being removed from a tunnel. Think the removal caused a little damage? :laugh:

"Yeah just chain 'er up and lift 'er out. Who cares if we destroy both rear 1/4 panels and both front fenders."


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hawk said:


> Love this shot of a 2-series being removed from a tunnel. Think the removal caused a little damage? :laugh:
> 
> "Yeah just chain 'er up and lift 'er out. Who cares if we destroy both rear 1/4 panels and both front fenders."


Ouch










Looks like the crane is on rails. Probably better to pick it up and carry it out, rather than drag it and possibly damage the rails.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello tunnel, i'm car. Let's ride together.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hawk said:


> Love this shot of a 2-series being removed from a tunnel. Think the removal caused a little damage? :laugh:
> 
> "Yeah just chain 'er up and lift 'er out. Who cares if we destroy both rear 1/4 panels and both front fenders."


No doubt the city (or whoever runs/owns the subway) sends a bill to the car's owner for the removal too.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

Hawk said:


> Love this shot of a 2-series being removed from a tunnel. Think the removal caused a little damage? :laugh:
> 
> "Yeah just chain 'er up and lift 'er out. Who cares if we destroy both rear 1/4 panels and both front fenders."






Drunk driver


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Hawk said:


>


Few more pics from the scene that surfaced on Instagram. 

No ****s were given that day. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


rough translation


Under unspeakable conditions, a Skoda Octavia car and a freight train crashed into the intersection of the Üllői Road and the Ferihegy Airport on the railroad tracks. After the crash, the car came on, but luckily, nobody was injured in the accident.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


LOL, so much fail in one place...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

^ holy ! Please tell me there was no person tied to the stretcher that flew out the back!


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

sebasEuRo said:


> ^ holy ! Please tell me there was no person tied to the stretcher that flew out the back!


50/50 chance there was.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

sebasEuRo said:


> ^ holy ! Please tell me there was no person tied to the stretcher that flew out the back!


Schrödinger's Ambulance.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Rental McClaren too fast on wet road.

He sez it's the tires.










http://komonews.com/news/local/man-rents-fancy-mclaren-then-crashes-it-on-i-5

SEATTLE -- It was a four-hour rental. And boy, did it end badly.


The Washington State Patrol says a man who rented a McLaren crashed it early Thursday morning on northbound Interstate 5 and Olive Way.

*The State Patrol says the man was driving too fast for the wet road conditions.*

The driver doesn't believe he was going too fast. the State Patrol says.

He blamed his tires.

The State Patrol noted that the car was going fast enough to *smash on both sides of the tunnel* going under the Washington State Convention Center.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

No way he's getting his deposit back on THAT rental.


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

90 year old pulling into his garage (grey building on right) when some how he put the car in reverse and mistook the gas for the brake. Did a nice circle and hit a brand new mustang not pictured and then the volvo and the other car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Uber driver trusts navigation in Uber app, drives down stairs.

http://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-uber-stuck-on-stairs-2018-3


















Rumor is the app thought that shopping cart was a bicycle.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Must have caught on the sub frame. Seems like Uber driver coulda just pushed on through that, but maybe not.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Uber driver trusts navigation in Uber app, drives down stairs.
> http://www.businessinsider.com/san-francisco-uber-stuck-on-stairs-2018-3


"The car was being driven by a human at the time of the accident, according to an employee at Safeway."

Apparently we have to make the distinction now that it's not this:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://gfycat.com/WarlikeDenseEidolonhelvum


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Whoo boy.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow...just WOW!


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Whoo boy.


Watch that at 1/4 speed, it's crazy seeing him grab the exhaust and surf on the underside of the Toyota.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> Watch that at 1/4 speed, it's crazy seeing him grab the exhaust and surf on the underside of the Toyota.


Probably why he had to lay down in the grass. He was _exhausted_.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

jsmyle1%... said:


> Wow...just WOW!


smart to have the wherewithall to GTFO to relative safety. and its refreshing to see bike accident video where the guy wasn't doing anything stupid.


----------



## Geesixty (Feb 8, 2000)

@McMike said:


> Probably why he had to lay down in the grass. He was _exhausted_.


What you did there... I see it. :laugh:

Well done, sir!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

MN Mongo said:


> smart to have the wherewithall to GTFO to relative safety. and its refreshing to see bike accident video where the guy wasn't doing anything stupid.


If the car that ran the red light was a Mustang, all the people would be deaded. Lucky it was only a Camaro.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

@McMike said:


>





@McMike said:


> Whoo boy.


These guys should get together and start a lottery pool.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

thegave said:


> These guys should get together and start a *pavement surfing club*.


Fixed.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Slowly.... sloooooowlly....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hysterical women are hysterical. ^^


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Rav_VW said:


> Slowly.... sloooooowlly....


That was hilarious. I hope no one got hurt on the bus.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

^ :laugh: damn Romanians, wtf was he doing? I have to try and find this in the news.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

At least the traffic can get by now.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


>


*** dumb driver ***


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Female driver or American tourist.


Why be a sexist?

The driver was just a ****ing idiot.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Just another GTI said:


> Why be a sexist?
> 
> The driver was just a ****ing idiot.


TCL has become very PC.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> TCL has become very PC.


If you don't understand then you are also an idiot.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

2.0T_Convert said:


> *** dumb driver ***


I was hoping that car was going to get absolutely cleaned out by the second truck.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I know, horrible quality...


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Might be a repost but this one angers me on so many levels. If you are going freeway speeds, should almost always be able to make it to a shoulder if your car breaks down. The cop who stops behind the car and then proceeds to "not my problem" and go around it without doing anything about.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Might be a repost but this one angers me on so many levels. If you are going freeway speeds, should almost always be able to make it to a shoulder if your car breaks down. The cop who stops behind the car and then proceeds to "not my problem" and go around it without doing anything about.


Probably just some mall security and not a real cop. This isn't surprising after watching "Shot in the Dark" on Netflix, the amount of idiots surrounding us all is astounding.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Might be a repost but this one angers me on so many levels. If you are going freeway speeds, should almost always be able to make it to a shoulder if your car breaks down. The cop who stops behind the car and then proceeds to "not my problem" and go around it without doing anything about.


My thoughts exactly. And that Cadillac at 0:48


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Damn, that's some brutal stuff. And it took a 'real' accident before they actually called out emergency personnel and got it moved.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Probably just some mall security and not a real cop. This isn't surprising after watching "Shot in the Dark" on Netflix, the amount of idiots surrounding us all is astounding.


Video description confirms it was LAPD


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

thegave said:


> Video description confirms it was LAPD


Yeah. He said they were not real cops. 
What is your point?


























LOL.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

I saw this on the local news, and there were only minor injuries reported. Care to take a guess as to what this rust bucket once was? I'm guessing S10/Blazer based on the spare tire.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Might be a repost but this one angers me on so many levels. If you are going freeway speeds, should almost always be able to make it to a shoulder if your car breaks down. The cop who stops behind the car and then proceeds to "not my problem" and go around it without doing anything about.
> 
> [Video of terrible California drivers]


This exact thing happened last Tuesday on the 15 heading to Temecula. Random Toyota truck was stopped in the 3rd lane in the middle of rush hour. Clogged up traffic for like 5 miles. Mind blowing that they were dumb enough to just stop in the middle OF A HIGHWAY.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

No accidents but a close call and plenty of bad driving:


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^wow that video has it all. i'm a very patient and cool driver, but nothing rages me more than lack of turn signal use and causing me to miss a yellow/green light.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

NotFast said:


> Damn, that's some brutal stuff. And it took a 'real' accident before they actually called out emergency personnel and got it moved.


Filmed via iPhone.......

Some people call to report disabled vehicles, some people want youtube hits.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Guy tries to help slow down Ring traffic at accident. Gets his car taken out for his help. Start at 25 seconds.






You can see the above guy's car wrecked in the back in this video at 10 seconds.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Guy tries to help slow down Ring traffic at accident. Gets his car taken out for his help. Start at 25 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This belongs in the "Do you stop to help people on the side of the road" thread. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Dang. "Don't leave your car" is a huge rule at open track days here in the states but I guess they don't have corner workers there. Ouch.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You would probably be better off parking past the accident, using the stopped cars as a barricade to protect your car, and running behind the armco to flag down cars like he tried to do. But he needed to run even further from the accident scene to slow down the cars more gradually.


----------



## Dubveiser (Aug 4, 2005)

SpecificationR said:


> ^^^wow that video has it all. i'm a very patient and cool driver, but nothing rages me more than lack of turn signal use and causing me to miss a yellow/green light.


That video is filmed in Montreal, and it pretty much sums up what I have to live with EVERY SINGLE DAY. How those drivers remain alive boggles my mind.:screwy:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dubveiser said:


> That video is filmed in Montreal, and it pretty much sums up what I have to live with EVERY SINGLE DAY.


Same here. 

People have such an urgency to pull out in front of whatever is coming, and then........ ZZZzzzzzzzzzz.... except when they run the light.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I know, horrible quality...


lmfao.... this happened at a local gtg in brunswick, where all the teenagers get together at the sonic on sunday nights and act like idiots. the surrounding city cops are pretty strict and big on patrolling which makes it even funnier.

ive attended a handful of times to watch the aftermath and it almost always delivers as in the example above, or the last time before that a guy ran in a lifted truck from the cops only to get busted a few miles later at the highway rest area.

funny seeing this posted on here.

he cracked his crank case real bad i think and spilled tons of oil.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

madrussian said:


> lmfao.... this happened at a local gtg in brunswick, where all the teenagers get together at the sonic on sunday nights and act like idiots. the surrounding city cops are pretty strict and big on patrolling which makes it even funnier.
> 
> ive attended a handful of times to watch the aftermath and it almost always delivers as in the example above, or the last time before that a guy ran in a lifted truck from the cops only to get busted a few miles later at the highway rest area.
> 
> ...


lol, thanks for the added backstory :laugh:

He for sure cracked it really good. My brother did the same thing with his R6 about 15 years ago :facepalm:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Only the aftermath but still - Car hits houses and ruptures a gas line.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Cause

https://bilder.bild.de/fotos-skaliert/loch-im-tank-200762508-55430364/2,w=1986,q=low,c=0.bild.jpg

And effect

https://bilder.bild.de/fotos-skalie...00762509-55430370/2,w=1986,q=low,c=0.bild.jpg


Sorry, only links to pics....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andyA6 said:


> Cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

@McMike said:


> .


That stinks.

:wave:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

madrussian said:


> lmfao.... this happened at a local gtg in brunswick, where all the teenagers get together at the sonic on sunday nights and act like idiots. the surrounding city cops are pretty strict and big on patrolling which makes it even funnier.
> 
> ive attended a handful of times to watch the aftermath and it almost always delivers as in the example above, or the last time before that a guy ran in a lifted truck from the cops only to get busted a few miles later at the highway rest area.
> 
> ...


Wow, what an idiot. How about show your knowledge and skill by using the machinery properly, to do what it was designed to do.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Whoo boy.


When the light turns red, that means put down your phone and stop.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> No accidents but a close call and plenty of bad driving:


Quebec drivers are bad enough when they're not in Quebec... that video is what happens when ALL the drivers are Quebec drivers!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

My county, last night. 



> From Gallows Road and International Drive overnight. Lamborghini hit a concrete light pole and was cut in half. The back end was on fire and quickly extinguished by the crew from Engine 413, Dunn Loring. One adult driver was treated for minor injuries by Medic 413.
> https://twitter.com/ffxfirerescue/status/989976811466616833


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> My county, last night.


That must be the pole. 
https://goo.gl/maps/Z6e8uEKgWcN2

The engine and the rest of the car were this far apart.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> My county, last night.


See how easy it is to remove an engine in one of those? Dude wasn't even trying.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Not much room from Rt 7 to that pole, must have taken the turn onto intl drive too fast (or was thinking ‘oooh capital grill need to turn hard to get to the front door’ haha)


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

It's designed to break away like that.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> See how easy it is to remove an engine in one of those? Dude wasn't even trying.


@WoodenSpoon


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> See how easy it is to remove an engine in one of those? Dude wasn't even trying.


Bet he couldnt do it in his garage tho


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...er-highway-403-eglinton-mississauga-1.4640104


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...er-highway-403-eglinton-mississauga-1.4640104


You missed posting the photo that showed the reason why the guy died and how the car got onto the concrete divider. Totally unprotected concrete divider end facing the fast lane of the highway. Although he was going the wrong way when he hit it.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

I always love it when pieces of metal come flying thru the windshield










Minn. I 494


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> You missed posting the photo that showed the reason why the guy died and how the car got onto the concrete divider. Totally unprotected concrete divider end facing the fast lane of the highway. Although he was going the wrong way when he hit it.


I mean, it's only unprotected if you're going the wrong way...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Roberto Dimento said:


> I always love it when pieces of metal come flying thru the windshield


You won't if you're the one behind the windshield


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Drink driver and a plank.





















JPs heard the 29-year-old had been over the legal limit when she lost control of the Citroen C6 on Worcester Road, in Cookhill, near Redditch, Worcestershire, on February 18.

She was jailed for 12 weeks on February 22 after admitting a slew of motoring offences at Worcester Magistrates Court.

The 29-year-old pleaded guilty to aggravated vehicle taking, criminal damage, not having insurance or a licence, driving without due care and drink-driving.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toron...er-highway-403-eglinton-mississauga-1.4640104


Is it normal for an officer to tweet pics of the destroyed vehicle shortly after the crash happens?
Cop has a social media fame thing?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Is it normal for an officer to tweet pics of the destroyed vehicle shortly after the crash happens?
> Cop has a social media fame thing?


Around here, I'd say yes. Rather normal. A number of troopers have twitter accounts and the pics go up quickly.

Someone swerved in Spokane and dumped a bunch of crushed cars in the roadway.









twitter account: Trooper J. Sevigney
‏

@wspd4pio
Apr 25


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Is it normal for an officer to tweet pics of the destroyed vehicle shortly after the crash happens?
> Cop has a social media fame thing?


In this case yes. He is the media relations guy.

https://twitter.com/opp_hsd?lang=en

https://www.cp24.com/news/one-male-dead-another-critical-after-richmond-hill-collision-1.3907454


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Driver sez a bird flew in cab and hit him in the head.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Hand Cannon said:


> Driver sez a bird flew in cab and hit him in the head.


Appropriate for thread post


----------



## NWFDUB (May 30, 2015)

SWeaty said:


> Appropriate for thread post


LMAO, that's my morning alarm. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Name checks out...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> Driver sez a bird flew in cab and hit him in the head.


Of course the semi that loses control, drives through a utility pole and causes an electric explosion is carrying gasoline. It would be too ironic for it to be anything else.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Waymo crash


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Waymo crash



Aw, I was all ready to hear about this frightening ordeal the safety driver went through.  It's not everyday that someone sees a car crash into a self-driving minivan in a relatively light-traffic area where you're able to react, and still somehow manage to get minor injuries. 

If this is a frightening ordeal, I wonder what that 127 hours guy went through. Or that surfer. Or the Donner Party. Or Jews in the 1930s.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

"We are told that car (the silver one) was avoiding another car entering the intersection"

But failed to mention that they were also running a red light.

Honestly, what frustrates me is the news sensationalism. Just because the car was autonomous, and there have been autonomous crashes in the past, there was no reason to label this news report as "autonomous car involved in crash"


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

sleepy as hell? or driver was somewhat intoxicated



TaaT said:


>


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

mraguilar said:


> sleepy as hell? or driver was somewhat intoxicated


It says drunk driver on the title.

Not gonna lie, this gave me anxiety and I was pumping the imaginary brake pedal throughout the entire video... :laugh: That could have ended so bad especially with the two construction zones she blasted into and through.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://katu.com/news/nation-world/southwest-airlines-plane-is-struck-by-truck-at-bwi-airport

Truck hits plane


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Flew Southwest into BWI Saturday night. They're just having a string of bad luck. You'd think a Corvette would be nimble enough to avoid hitting something as big as a plane.


No pics, but I worked with this guy on and off for the past 14 years. Really nice guy. Tree company cutting trees, one falls the wrong way and lands on him as he's on his way home from work.
http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2018/05/01/fatal-motorcyclist-crash-davidsonville/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> Flew Southwest into BWI Saturday night. They're just having a string of bad luck. You'd think a Corvette would be nimble enough to avoid hitting something as big as a plane.


"He came out of nowhere.." "He brake checked me.." "He came to a stop in the middle of the taxiway, who does that?" "It's not my fault!"


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Surf Green said:


> Flew Southwest into BWI Saturday night. They're just having a string of bad luck. You'd think a Corvette would be nimble enough to avoid hitting something as big as a plane.
> 
> 
> No pics, but I worked with this guy on and off for the past 14 years. Really nice guy. Tree company cutting trees, one falls the wrong way and lands on him as he's on his way home from work.
> http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2018/05/01/fatal-motorcyclist-crash-davidsonville/


Only really nice people die in tragedies, that's why I'm an *******.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

RobMarkToo said:


> Only really nice people die in tragedies, that's why I'm an *******.


So you'll die in a "Good Riddance"?" :laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> Flew Southwest into BWI Saturday night. They're just having a string of bad luck. You'd think a *Corvette *would be nimble enough to avoid hitting something as big as a plane.


not a Corvette. just the run-of-the-mill OT Darling. 


Corvettes are Silverados.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> not a Corvette. just the run-of-the-mill *OT Darling*.
> 
> 
> Corvettes are Silverados.


Not even. It was just a work truck spec. OT (and TCL) only like the Z71 or higher spec. And mainly in diesel.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Oh... boy

a lil' rebar


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Follow up. 

http://toronto.citynews.ca/2018/05/08/550k-luxury-vehicles-crunched-crash/



> “I don’t know what happened but as soon as I get in I start filming, then he just punched it all the way. You have to have some experience to be able to control those kind of high-powered vehicles,” says the person who shot the video from the passenger seat in the McLaren.
> 
> His first name is Mike — though he asked CityNews not to reveal his full identity.
> 
> ...


Really? Tell me more.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo...lips-chocolate-bars-traffic-on-polish-highway



> Sugar Crash: After Tanker Flips, Chocolate Bars Traffic On Polish Highway
> 
> ...
> 
> A tanker carrying at least a dozen tons of liquid chocolate flipped onto a highway median near Slupca, in western Poland. The driver survived, emerging with minor injuries and then being taken for treatment at a hospital. But the tanker's contents spilled across multiple lanes on both sides of the roadway, clogging the major artery with sugar.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Really? Tell me more.


Tell you more?










or Tell me More Tell me More?


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Robstr said:


> So you'll die in a "Good Riddance"?" :laugh:


Yeah but it won't be before my time!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Local to me









1/4


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Local to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had they engaged the rear locking diff they could have made it over that guardrail. It's all about trajectory, and to get trajectory you need grip to get speed. 

It's all in the manual.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Had they engaged the rear locking diff they could have made it over that guardrail. It's all about trajectory, and to get trajectory you need grip to get speed.
> 
> It's all in the manual.


I wonder how that front bumper looks.....


And driver seat?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

RobMarkToo said:


> Only really nice people die in tragedies, that's why I'm an *******.


are you saying I'm gonna die in a Comedy?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Choosing not to create a new thread in case rozap. Less "wacky accident" and more "those wacky Chinese rich kids..."

http://driving.ca/mclaren/auto-news/news/video-toronto-driver-smashes-a-mclaren-into-an-audi-r8


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike! said:


> Choosing not to create a new thread in case rozap. Less "wacky accident" and more "those wacky Chinese rich kids..."
> 
> http://driving.ca/mclaren/auto-news/news/video-toronto-driver-smashes-a-mclaren-into-an-audi-r8
> VIDEO


Who puts a bright red SUPREME sticker on the dash of a $300,000 McLaren? :screwy: Karma I guess.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Who puts a bright red SUPREME sticker on the dash of a $300,000 McLaren? :screwy:


The kind of people who shoot vertical video.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

One article says the owner was giving rides. The other says the driver’s friend was??


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Local to me. Driver said he was trying to avoid a deer. Speed limit was 35. Hit the deer, you're in a dump truck.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

@McMike said:


> Local to me. Driver said he was trying to avoid a deer. Speed limit was 35. Hit the deer, you're in a dump truck.


Hindsight is 20/20.
I think it'd be pretty hard to override my instinct of "Oh ****! A deer!" when driving, even if it was something big. Doubtful the driver takes the dump truck home every night as his DD - probably drives a normal car and has the same reactions/instincts as the rest of us.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Hindsight is 20/20.
> I think it'd be pretty hard to override my instinct of "Oh ****! A deer!" when driving, even if it was something big. Doubtful the driver takes the dump truck home every night as his DD - probably drives a normal car and has the same reactions/instincts as the rest of us.


It's not hindsight. I never swerve for animals, especially on a road with deep shoulders and lined with trees like that.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Hindsight is 20/20.
> I think it'd be pretty hard to override my instinct of "Oh ****! A deer!" when driving, even if it was something big. Doubtful the driver takes the dump truck home every night as his DD - probably drives a normal car and has the same reactions/instincts as the rest of us.


I've hit 3 deer on twisty back roads, thru the woods, at night. My reaction has always been the same: OH S**T A DEER! BRAKE! do not swerve or depart from roadway. I have never swerved. though, maybe if I had more time/distance to 'think' about it? they've all be split-second reactions.

fun story: on that same stretch of road (Waples Mill/Fox Mill/Oakton Road near Vienna, VA) i was following a minivan, a deer ran out from the woods, they swerved off the side to the right of the road, and hit an embankment, and flipped the minivan. i assume the minivan was totaled. the family was ok. they did miss the deer though!

Google Maps


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

col.mustard said:


> they did miss the deer though!


Another point... If you're alone, and try to tell insurance that you swerved to avoid a deer, and can't produce a handful of deer hair/guts, they won't believe you.

When the 2 bad options are hitting something soft, or hard. Always pick soft.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Trucker forgets to lower the top of his car carrier.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

PT Cruiser had stopped and was backing up... Truck driver did the best he could


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lightnin' said:


> *Lorry driver* forgets to lower the top of his car carrier.


fixed


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Guess the animal!


----------



## Jimmy Bionic (Sep 3, 2002)

Lightnin' said:


>




It will buff out.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Guess the animal!


Cow?

It's gross...


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Moose


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Washington State:

Driver does a little offroad... doesn't last long


----------



## DubWubWub (Feb 8, 2012)

clutchrider said:


> Moose


I second this based on the terrain and clearing the top of that rover.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

White tailed deer


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Washington State:
> 
> Driver does a little offroad... doesn't last long


man, can't find an article on it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gaki said:


> man, can't find an article on it.


Weak search

http://komonews.com/news/local/driver-injured-as-shuttle-bus-crashes-into-tree-in-tukwila


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Weak search
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/driver-injured-as-shuttle-bus-crashes-into-tree-in-tukwila


heh.... yes. Maybe he was trying to show irresistible force meets immovable object in a visual sense


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> Guess the animal!


Omg I can smell that from here...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> White tailed deer


Why are its insides inside the car?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

thegave said:


> Why are its insides inside the car?


Don't want them to spoil.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> White tailed deer


How the hell did the insides end up inside the car?

CSB - My dad was hunting with a few buddies back in the 60s and they were driving home at the end of the day. Four guys, four door sedan, windows down. 

They came around a corner and a deer jumped out and crossed the road from the right hand side. They almost missed it, but the car hit the rear hip of the deer, spinning it 270* before it slammed into the side of the car. The deer's bowels emptied right into the rear passengers face and mouth as he was sleeping.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Driver of semi falls asleep at the wheel, overturns semi truck with 40,000lbs of chicken feathers in the back, right before rush hour starts. 

http://komonews.com/news/local/semi...spills-feathers-on-i-5-during-morning-commute


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Volkl said:


> Driver of semi falls asleep at the wheel, overturns semi truck with 40,000lbs of chicken feathers in the back, right before rush hour starts.
> 
> http://komonews.com/news/local/semi...spills-feathers-on-i-5-during-morning-commute


9 mile backup this morning. Not a fun commute into work this morning  

Chicken F****r

I commute from Oly to Fife


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Guess the animal!



Guessing by the size of the intestines i'm going to rule out a moose or a cow, unless it was a calf. 

I will also guess that it was a deer.

edit: Didn't see that the OP had already said it was a deer. Oh well...now to enjoy lunch.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

@McMike said:


> How the hell did the insides end up inside the car?
> 
> CSB - My dad was hunting with a few buddies back in the 60s and they were driving home at the end of the day. Four guys, four door sedan, windows down.
> 
> They came around a corner and a deer jumped out and crossed the road from the right hand side. They almost missed it, but the car hit the rear hip of the deer, spinning it 270* before it slammed into the side of the car. The deer's bowels emptied right into the rear passengers face and mouth as he was sleeping.


Was that guy's name Biff?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

RobMarkToo said:


> Was that guy's name Biff?



Hey McFly!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

It’s World Turtle Day so I’m involved in festivities and not able to click on that video. 
But let’s keep anything depicting death or similar out of this thread please. 
Thanks!


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

It is amazing, however, that the bicyclist got nailed in the face with a crane hook, then rolled over by a cement mixer, and survived.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

nater said:


> It’s World Turtle Day so I’m involved in festivities and not able to click on that video.
> But let’s keep anything depicting death or similar out of this thread please.
> Thanks!



i dunno if someone dead of this, all i know is the bike rider survived being hit by a crane then ran over the cement mixer


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

mraguilar said:


> i dunno if someone dead of this, all i know is the bike rider survived being hit by a crane then ran over the cement mixer


Cement mixer driver was killed by the swinging crane.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

What is everybody talking about?


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Chmeeee said:


> What is everybody talking about?


Video in China of a guy on a bicycle going around a curve. A crane truck passes him and an unsecure crane hook smashes into the bicyclist, knocking him off the bike. The crane hook then hits a box truck, which proceeds to run over the bicyclist. Bicyclist apparently survives, but box truck driver is killed.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

street fight with car crash.

Bad Monkey Bar

Newly released surveillance video could help Tampa Police locate the man who drove his car onto a sidewalk in Ybor City, hitting two people and a bar early Tuesday morning.

Around 3:25 a.m. Tuesday, after businesses had closed, a group of men began fighting outside the Bad Monkey Bar on East 7th Avenue in Tampa.

Surveillance cameras captured the brawl, including one subject involved in the fighting who attempted to leave the scene by driving away in a black Nissan.

“He tries to do a U-turn, and it’s really too tight of a street to do that. He gets hung up on the curb," said Steve Hegarty, spokesperson for the Tampa Police Department.

The driver jumped the sidewalk and crashed into several men who were still fighting. One of the men was pushed through the window of the Bad Monkey bar when the car made impact, smashing the glass.
After crashing through the building, the driver left the scene.

Detectives are working to determine if the driver intentionally accelerated his car or if the crash was accidental.

“That’s a big question that we have right now. At the very least, it’s a hit and run. There was damage to the building, clearly, someone was injured and he left the scene," said Hegarty.

Only one of the men on the sidewalk, Michael Silhol, 25, was hurt in the crash. Silhol suffered a minor leg and head injury.

The Bad Monkey bar was left with $15,000 worth of damage. It was closed at the time of the crash.

“It’s just disrespectful to everybody," said Tyler Garner, a bar patron. "You just don’t do that. Think about everybody else around you. You could have killed somebody.”

Despite a boarded up window, the bar, which is popular among local military veterans, has remained open for business.

Tampa Police said the fight and hit and run are not a representation of Ybor City as a whole, citing recent statistics that show violent crime is down 37.9-percent in Ybor City compared to this time last year.

Anyone with information on the suspect behind the wheel is asked to contact Crime Stoppers of Tampa Bay at 800-873-TIPS (8477).


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

SWeaty said:


> 9 mile backup this morning. Not a fun commute into work this morning
> 
> Chicken F****r
> 
> I commute from Oly to Fife


Ouch. 

I'm in Oly too, but I only have to go to Seattle once a month, other than that I'm normally no further north than Tacoma (I'm field based, so I'm never in the same place twice, unless I have a meeting in Seattle or Portland).

Its rough enough on a normal day, I'm glad I wasn't headed to Seattle today


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

SWeaty said:


> 9 mile backup this morning. Not a fun commute into work this morning
> 
> Chicken F****rs
> 
> I commute from Oly to Fife


Damn shame it didn't happen on freshly-laid asphalt. :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> Damn shame it didn't happen on freshly-laid asphalt. :laugh:


Exactly, same day in Washington State:












> An I-90 exit at Cle Elum for eastbound traffic is closed until Thursday where a semi overturned this morning, spilling *several thousand gallons of liquid asphalt.*
> 
> The driver, 65 year old Bill S. Balcom of East Wenatchee told troopers he* was distracted by a bee t*hat entered the cab before he lost control.
> 
> ...


Driver of chicken feathers crash had fallen asleep. 

Truckers just can't seem to keep it on the road around here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

worth the click; 

https://gfycat.com/InconsequentialWetAmericantoad


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

audifans said:


> Exactly, same day in Washington State:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UGH! The most The Far Side news story ever... and we missed it by about 100 miles. Dammit. Janet.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

gun flying down the road




























http://komonews.com/news/local/flying-gun-gets-lodged-in-bumper-of-passing-car-on-i-5



> LAKEWOOD, Wash. (KOMO) - A "flying gun" became lodged in a passing car along Interstate 5 near Lakewood Wednesday.
> 
> 
> The driver was heading south when he saw a black object in the air strike the front of his car, according to Trooper Guy Gill. The driver said it didn't seem to make a big impact on his car and no warning lights came on, so he drove on.
> ...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Rory Calhoun said:


> gun flying down the road


I wonder if this would qualify as "open carry".


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

If the driver was pulled over, would he have been shot?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lightnin' said:


> I wonder if this would qualify as "open carry".


whoever owned that XD did the right thing by throwing it out the window... obviously did more damage that way...


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

GarageBoy said:


> If the driver was pulled over, would he have been shot?


This needs an inappropriate answer


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> If the driver was pulled over, would he have been shot?


Only if he was black.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

SWeaty said:


> This needs an inappropriate answer


You're welcome


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I hope they cleaned that up we're going south of Olympia tomorrow


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


There's gotta be a full story to that. Why that bike?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> There's gotta be a full story to that. Why that bike?


In the first few seconds, it looks like a cop jumps the guy. Might be a stolen bike.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Fold up like cardboard










http://komonews.com/news/local/28-foot-travel-trailer-overturns-on-us-2-near-east-wenatchee


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Sailing off Interstate 5 


Flies a semi off the freeway.

Lives to tell about it.

Washington State






























> LAKEWOOD, Wash. - The State Patrol says a semi-truck driver apparently fell asleep at the wheel, causing his rig and trailer to crash off northbound Interstate 5 in Lakewood Thursday night.
> 
> 
> The crash happened around 8:00 p.m. near 96th St. S.
> ...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

The driver didn't see the cyclist at all, and the cyclist had his hands on the TT bar, i.e. nowhere near the brake levers. Not saying it was the cyclist's fault by any means, but I wouldn't dare to ride into an intersection without my fingers ready on the brakes.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Son said:


> The driver didn't see the cyclist at all, and the cyclist had his hands on the TT bar, i.e. nowhere near the brake levers. Not saying it was the cyclist's fault by any means, but I wouldn't dare to ride into an intersection without my fingers ready on the brakes.


At first, I thought it was a rotary intersection, in which case it would have been the cyclists fault for not yielding to traffic already in the circle.

But then I saw that it was a T-intersection, and saw there was no yield sign in the direction from where the cyclist was coming from, so he had right-of-way.

Practically-speaking, the cyclist could have used better judgement when coming up to an intersection with an oncoming vehicle (whether the driver was signaling or not). It's way too common that cyclists assume drivers will do the right thing (and vice versa).

However ultimately, not seeing the cyclist is not an excuse. The car did not yield to right-of-way traffic to safely cross the intersection. That was a brutal hit, hope the cyclist was OK, relatively speaking.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Stevo12 said:


> It's way too common that cyclists assume drivers will do the right thing (and vice versa).


I assume that the few who actually see me are out to kill me. I agree tho... Right or wrong, I would never have gone into that intersection fully committed.

That's why I've only been hit once.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> I assume that the few who actually see me are out to kill me. I agree tho... Right or wrong, I would never have gone into that intersection fully committed.
> 
> That's why I've only been hit once.


That is one of the many reasons why I only bike off road and no longer ride a motorcycle.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Stevo12 said:


> However ultimately, not seeing the cyclist is not an excuse. The car did not yield to right-of-way traffic to safely cross the intersection. That was a brutal hit, hope the cyclist was OK, relatively speaking.


What could make things trickier for the cyclist in court, though, is the fact that there was a bike path on the left side of the road and he failed to use it. 

Admittedly, I, too, do that quite often on my road rides. Bike paths are many times only short bits, which means stopping/slowing down and changing the side of the road. They're also often with worse pavement than the road and too narrow when you ride past unattentive pedestrians or cyclists.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Better judgment my ass. That's some victim blaming bull****. The ****wit turning across an unobstructed traffic lane in the car couldn't be bothered to see something right in front of him. The idea that anyone, car, cyclist, whatever, should have to continually anticipate every potential act of idiocy of that magnitude is insane.



Son said:


> What could make things trickier for the cyclist in court, though, is the fact that there was a bike path on the left side of the road and he failed to use it.


Doesn't look like a bike path to me. All the signage is pedestrian. Are the rules somehow different there? Most places around here, and that I've ever been to, discourage you from riding bikes on sidewalks.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Robstr said:


> Better judgment my ass. That's some victim blaming bull****. The ****wit turning across an unobstructed traffic lane in the car couldn't be bothered to see something right in front of him. The idea that anyone, car, cyclist, whatever, should have to continually anticipate every potential act of idiocy of that magnitude is insane.


Well, for my own wellbeing, I mostly try to keep my speeds in intersections so low, and my fingers on the brake levers, that if the motorist hasn't noticed me I could stop or swerve. Especially on a bike you're so vulnerable, but even when taking off from green lights in a car I tend to take a look to see that nobody's ran the red light across. But yes, the driver is of course at fault in this one.




> Doesn't look like a bike path to me. All the signage is pedestrian. Are the rules somehow different there? Most places around here, and that I've ever been to, discourage you from riding bikes on sidewalks.


It is a bike path. Check the intersection of Kirkkotie and Pappilankuja in Vantaa, Finland, on Google Street View for the traffic sign of a shared bike path/sidewalk. That collision happened in the crossing of Ylästöntie and Kirkkotie.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Robstr said:


> Better judgment my ass. That's some victim blaming bull****. The ****wit turning across an unobstructed traffic lane in the car couldn't be bothered to see something right in front of him. The idea that anyone, car, cyclist, whatever, should have to continually anticipate every potential act of idiocy of that magnitude is insane.


Victim-blaming. That's gold right there.

I'd rather be "wrong" and anticipate that a driver may not see me, than be "right" and end up in the hospital.


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

If the guy had turned in front of a car I'm sure you would have suggested that the car driver should have just been ready with his foot on the brake, right of way or not, better safe than sorry? I'm sure.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Stevo12 said:


> That was a brutal hit, hope the cyclist was OK


His wrist was definitely not OK.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Robstr said:


> If the guy had turned in front of a car *I'm sure you would have suggested that the car driver should have just been ready with his foot on the brake, right of way or not, better safe than sorry?* I'm sure.


Sigh...really not the same thing.

If you ride, then I hope you take it as a lesson in riding defensively.

If not, then it's near-impossible to explain how riding vs. driving are really not the same (see: any TCL thread on cyclists)


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

BongTechnician said:


> His wrist was definitely not OK.


and you know he's gay just from watching that? Geez.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Robstr said:


> the car driver should have just been ready with his foot on the brake, right of way or not, better safe than sorry?


Defensive driving 101. Be ready for the unexpected.


----------



## Overland1 (Jun 2, 2016)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> whoever owned that XD did the right thing by throwing it out the window... obviously did more damage that way...


:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Stevo12 said:


> I'd rather be "wrong" and anticipate that a driver may not see me, than be "right" and end up in the hospital.


This. Always ride as if no one can see you. Bicycle or motorcycle.

Hope the guy is ok.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This. Always ride as if no one can see you. Bicycle or motorcycle..


I don't just assume that nobody can see me, but that they're actively out to kill me. 
Thinking that way has saved me a few times. 

I watched almost this exact scene play out in front of me some years ago. 
My friend on his motorcycle in front of me with fiancee on the back, 
crossing a signaled intersection with a green light, at the speed limit. Jeep in the oncoming
straight lane, tried to make a left turn (not only were they turning left
from straight lane, but left turn arrow was red), and then slammed on the brakes and 
stopped right in front of my friends on the bike. No time to swerve, he locked up the front 
brake and put it down, both sliding into the side and front corner of the Jeep. Both lucky
to get away with no life threatening injuries they looked like they'd lost a fight with a Jeep at 30mph 
for about a month. Only thing that saved me was 30ft of separation so just barely enough time to stop. 

The most nauseating thing was how the two insurance companies tried to split
the fault down the middle, based on faulty eye witness testimony from
a pedestrian who claimed "they came out of nowhere", (interpreted
as we were going fast, when we were not). 

Anyway, I just assume cagers will try to kill me and prepare accordingly.
Same thing can happen while I'm driving the car, but consequences are usually less.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Anyone know who the "Celebrity Driver" was?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


> Anyone know who the "Celebrity Driver" was?


General Motors product development head Mark Reuss.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

I guess it's true what they say about earlier F150's folding like a house of card.

whoa


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

yup

that is a mess


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Ross1013 (May 25, 2012)

CodeMan said:


> ...


Wow!! Talk about perfect timing...1 second earlier and those dudes would both be dead or extremely banged up.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

My jaw hit the floor at that one. That came a split second from killing him.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Good Lord

Stops for ducks to cross and 1,2,3 slamming up.

On a damn ramp off interstate

1 dead.

Washington State










http://komonews.com/news/local/at-least-one-dead-in-vancouver-crash



> Troopers: Fatal crash occurred after driver stopped to let ducks cross the road.. VANCOUVER, Wash. — Washington State Patrol's Will Finn says a fatal crash in Vancouver Thursday afternoon occurred after a driver stopped to let ducks cross the road.
> 
> The crash was reported on the *Mill Plain Boulevard ramp off I-205 *southbound around 12:30 p.m.
> 
> ...


----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Good Lord
> 
> Stops for ducks to cross and 1,2,3 slamming up.
> 
> ...


1 dead?

That's very "Wacky". Laugh riot.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

RockWgn said:


> 1 dead?
> 
> That's very "Wacky". Laugh riot.


It's the ducks.

Ducks are a big deal around here.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Stops for ducks to cross and 1,2,3 slamming up.


Yet the person that died was in car #2. The car that was able to safely come to a stop. 

That sucks.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

RockWgn said:


> 1 dead?
> 
> That's very "Wacky". Laugh riot.


people need to **** off with this reply.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Yet the person that died was in car #2. The car that was able to safely come to a stop.
> 
> That sucks.


And the 3rd "car" that hit them all is actually full sized truck... 
Probably distracted by their phone.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

https://wsvn.com/news/local/dash-cam-records-lucky-driver-losing-regaining-control-on-i-95/

driver sees car behind him, swerves, fishtails, regains control. Video in the link above


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Poor response but that asshat in the white Camry flying around without turn signals. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> https://wsvn.com/news/local/dash-cam-records-lucky-driver-losing-regaining-control-on-i-95/
> 
> driver sees car behind him, swerves, fishtails, regains control. Video in the link above


Let's just overcorrect... oh.. then get it back together


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

No turn signal.... serves him right. :laugh:
That white car sure did boogie its way out of there. 

#PedanticTriggerWarning Not technically an accident. :beer:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Just minor injuries in this crash at 840 and Arno Road Nashville


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Let's just overcorrect... oh.. then get it back together


They didn't get it back together as much as they were lucky that panicking and holding the wheel straight luckily paid off. Just another case of someone who was never taught any kind of car control.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

WALS1 said:


> They didn't get it back together as much as they were lucky that panicking and holding the wheel straight luckily paid off. Just another case of someone who was never taught any kind of car control.


And likely letting off the throttle when they turned back to the left which induced the half-assed spin.

Also like the news story of the car crossing "several" lanes of traffic. 3 lanes. 3.


----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> people need to **** off with this reply.


Right back at ya A$$hole.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Let's just overcorrect... oh.. then get it back together


It never ceases to amaze me how many people just crank the wheel when they get startled in a situation like that. Happens all the time. 

Also I don't think I would call that 'regains control' more like 'just happened to not hit anything.'



WALS1 said:


> They didn't get it back together as much as they were lucky that panicking and holding the wheel straight luckily paid off. Just another case of someone who was never taught any kind of car control.


right :thumbup:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

GreenandChrome said:


> And likely letting off the throttle when they turned back to the left which induced the half-assed spin.
> 
> Also like the news story of the car crossing "several" lanes of traffic. 3 lanes. 3.


Cracking me up here with TGL (The Grammar Lounge)

"several": Defined as more than 2


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

They also said he ended up back in his original lane, which is untrue.

He ended up in the lane he intended to move into without using his directional.

This isn't so much The Grammar Lounge, as it is The Semantic Lounge. :beer:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Lotta short fuses in here today. :screwy:


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Poor response but that asshat in the white Camry flying around without turn signals. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Yea... I don't care as much that they drive like an ******* if they just use turn signals to tell me: "Hey I'm weaving in and out like an *******" - at least I'm aware of it then.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

What in the hell


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Hand Cannon said:


> What in the hell


This may draw some flame but:
I hope they were injured (and alive).


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Surf Green said:


> It's the ducks.
> 
> Ducks are a big deal around here.


ban ducks.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> What in the hell


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

No Youtube (yet)

link has video

http://komonews.com/news/local/suspected-dui-driver-crashes-truck-into-auburn-doughnut-shop

Suspected DUI driver plows into donut shop, inches away from customers


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> No Youtube (yet)
> 
> link has video
> 
> ...


Did the guy entering the donut shop close the door on the woman coming in behind him? Must have been his wife (soon to be ex-wife).


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Did the guy entering the donut shop close the door on the woman coming in behind him? Must have been his wife (soon to be ex-wife).


heh... uh... yep

He exited stage left here (out of the pic) and behind the wall


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Graphic content. 

https://patch.com/new-jersey/southbrunswick/police-seek-driver-who-hit-killed-baby-geese-rt-1



> The video is hard to watch. South Brunswick police want to find this driver who plowed into a flock of baby geese on Route 1 Monday.
> 
> South Brunswick police say they are trying to track down this green Ford Expedition, which either accidentally or deliberately plowed into a flock of adult Canada geese and their babies Monday night on Rt. 1. Many of the goslings appeared to have died instantly.
> 
> ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Poor gal is probably limping around as the jersey barrier thing got shot up right on or next to her


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Cracking me up here with TGL (The Grammar Lounge)
> 
> "several": Defined as more than 2


And that's wrong. Dictionaries be damned. 

A couple: 2-3
A few: 3-5
Several: 6+


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> This may draw some flame but:
> I hope they were injured (and alive).


Nah I would of laughed and kept going.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> And that's wrong. Dictionaries be damned.
> 
> A couple: 2-3
> A few: 3-5
> Several: 6+


A couple is two. Like two dating people - A couple.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> A couple is two. Like two dating people - A couple.


I ate a couple candy bars. 3. :laugh: I throw the 3 in there to d**k with people.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> Graphic content.
> 
> https://patch.com/new-jersey/southbrunswick/police-seek-driver-who-hit-killed-baby-geese-rt-1


Send the story of the dead person caused by the driver stopping for ducks on the highway to the police looking for the hit & run geese driver.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

And.... wow.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Lightnin' said:


> Just minor injuries in this crash at 840 and Arno Road Nashville


Like tin foil


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

kowabonga said:


> And.... wow.


and the guy lived


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> No Youtube (yet)
> 
> link has video
> 
> ...


Wild and crazy stuff at the donut shop


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kowabonga said:


> And.... wow.


Did this happen in the back of a Mercedes Benz Museum?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Did this happen in the back of a Mercedes Benz Museum?


Telegraph pole? Obviously it had a flux capacitor installed. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Send the story of the dead person caused by the driver stopping for ducks on the highway to the police looking for the hit & run geese driver.


Yeah, this. Don't stop on the highway.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AtlantaDad said:


> Telegraph pole? Obviously it had a flux capacitor installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I had thought about mentioning the "telegraph" pole but you actually can still send a telegram and I didn't want to do the research between the telegram and telegraph difference.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

https://nypost.com/2018/06/08/biker-survives-getting-his-head-run-over-by-a-truck/amp/


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Donut Shop Mayhem by a drunken fool (above)

Nothing like drunk driving before 9AM

Almost looks like he rammed it trying to eat it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/crime/article212688224.html



Guy ended up being high on something, originally chasing down a Ford Fiesta then targeting the CRV for some reason. He ended up being taken to hospital after falling from the CRV while stomping in the windshield and roof... :screwy:


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Rory Calhoun said:


> and the guy lived



Only reason why is because he was on the driver's side. Passenger would have not been so lucky.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

kowabonga said:


> And.... wow.


Many reminders lately that it’s best to take it to the track.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Light poles can be pretty unforgiving


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Light poles can be pretty unforgiving


......and sometimes not so much


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Drunk Garbage Truck Driver takes out a line of parked cars, a crub, and a tall bursh. 






Link to Aftermath Footage, RIP Subaru Wagon :beer:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bj3oRbGHf9X/?hl=en&taken-by=crashcams

This guy was trying to top Ricky for the worst drunk driving with a garbage truck incident


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Drunk Garbage Truck Driver takes out a line of parked cars, a crub, and a tall bursh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked like the front end of that truck was 4' off the ground as it mounted the sidewalk.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Mickey Mouse said:


> *Utility *poles can be pretty unforgiving


fify


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Guess the animal!


So to update this post - That was a white tailed deer. Here's the entry, that Jeep has a 2.5" lift and 35" tires on it to give you an idea of how high these things can jump. I remember in another thread discussing if you'd rather hit a deer or a hog, I'd definitely say the deer have a better chance of directly hitting a human inside a car. As you can see, it's not only cars, they go through the windshields of trucks and SUV's as well.

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

So the impact was so hard that its guts spilled out through the windshield but the carcass bounced off?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

thegave said:


> So the impact was so hard that its guts spilled out through the windshield but the carcass bounced off?


The entire deer went in the Jeep.

Everything came out as they tried to drag the thing out of the Jeep because it was ripped open from chest to anus.


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

Cabin Pics said:


> The entire deer went in the Jeep.
> 
> Everything came out as they tried to drag the thing out of the Jeep because it was ripped open from chest to anus.


That'll Fabreze right out?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

This morning, about 5 min from where I live. Fortunately I don't take that route for my commute. Yet another hit on that overpass. You can see where it has been repaired before with that concrete part between the railing.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

The funny part of this is that the next underpass down the highway (for rail only just west of 232) is actually lower than this one. So this guy was fubarred either way. I take the 192 overpass to get to work and it was much busier this morning.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Just slip slidin' away


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

We be rammin'


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, just wow!

https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/...-violent-crash-at-florida-turnpike-toll-plaza


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

mamao said:


> Wow, just wow!
> 
> https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/...-violent-crash-at-florida-turnpike-toll-plaza



Jesus :what:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Ef1Fitty said:


> Drunk Garbage Truck Driver takes out a line of parked cars, a crub, and a tall bursh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anthony Castaldo, drunk driver who ran from scene and was tased.

Charged with resisting arrest as well as DUI etc.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> We be rammin'


Couldn't dodge the trailer.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Lightnin' said:


> Anthony Castaldo, drunk driver who ran from scene and was tased.
> 
> Charged with resisting arrest as well as DUI etc.





> "Our company has a long track record of safety and we hold ourselves to high standards, including random drug testing for drivers. It appears that this driver failed to adhere to our standards and he was *immediately suspended* as part of the ongoing investigation of this serious incident."


Suspended? What the hell? Fired is more like it. 



> A garbage truck driver has been charged with driving while impaired after plowing into nine vehicles in Brooklyn Saturday, causing one vehicle to stack on top of another.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Suspended? What the hell? Fired is more like it.


You can't be fired from a union job.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

AZGolf said:


> You can't be fired from a union job.


I used to hate this stupid comment.

Then I started working for a company that uses union labor and realized it is actually 100% true. You can negligently drive a work van into another car and kill someone, go to jail for a year, and come right back to the same job.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

AZGolf said:


> You can't be fired from a union job.


Depending on the state...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

PT cruiser went into reverse and backed down hiway so truck driver took a dump.

Then the PT Cruiser reversed into another car.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> PT cruiser went into reverse and backed down hi*gh*way so truck driver took a dump.
> 
> Then the PT Cruiser reversed into another car.


^ I hope he was publicly executed


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

AZGolf said:


> You can't be fired from a union job.


Union Electrician here...you can 100% be fired by any of the contractors in our Local.

There is an analogy here somewhere. I was once told by a traffic court judge...ignorance of the law does not make it legal (regarding a No-Parking ticket I contested; Colorado Revised Statute lists the "holidays" the "NO-PARKING, Sundays and Holidays excluded" sign means)

Make sure you get your facts straight before spouting off an opinion if you don't want to be hassled for it. Or, if you enjoy the diatribe then by all means feel free to post whatever thoughts you have on the subject, but be aware people smell bovine fecal matter from a good distance and will regularly attempt to correct it. 

Cheers:beer:


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

mamao said:


> Wow, just wow!
> 
> https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/...-violent-crash-at-florida-turnpike-toll-plaza


Absolutely zero rush from all bystanders to assist or even check on occupants. Even when they notice the guy on the ground they just casually walked around him.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Just slip slidin' away


Situations like this, I feel bad for the innocent schlub that gets caught up in other people's idiocy.




Lightnin' said:


> Anthony Castaldo, drunk driver who ran from scene and was tased.
> 
> Charged with resisting arrest as well as DUI etc.


Jeebus, what a POS. Yeah, I hope somebody sees how dumb that was and just fires him. I can see suspended while an "investigation" takes place, but based on the article, I don't see a way of defending what he did. 




MN Mongo said:


> Absolutely zero rush from all bystanders to assist or even check on occupants. Even when they notice the guy on the ground they just casually walked around him.


Because Florida?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

seatbelt ftw


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Layin' it down

Driver arrested for impairment

Washington State


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Semi runs into three parked utility vehicles on a bridge.

One of them was a snooper truck and it was in use. There were three dudes in the bucket under the bridge that had to be lowered into rescue boats. 



















https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...s-Traffic-on-Inner-Outer-Loops-486034741.html


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I used to hate this stupid comment.
> 
> Then I started working for a company that uses union labor and realized it is actually 100% true. You can negligently drive a work van into another car and kill someone, go to jail for a year, and come right back to the same job.


When I loaded trucks for UPS in the morning I would occasionally work in the evening too, unloading them.

The actual unloading of the trucks, and then loading the truck that was leaving with everything took about one hour, maybe an hour and a half. It was union work, and they were guaranteed four hours of work. Once everyone was done they'd go sit outside with lawn chairs and drink beer. I didn't believe them when they asked if I wanted to come have a beer. "We're at work, you can't do that!" "It's a union job, we've been doing this for six years, they can't fire us."

I realized that loading the trucks in the morning sucked, and these guys had it figured out. I also drank many beers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> When I loaded trucks for UPS in the morning I would occasionally work in the evening too, unloading them.
> 
> The actual unloading of the trucks, and then loading the truck that was leaving with everything took about one hour, maybe an hour and a half. It was union work, and they were guaranteed four hours of work. Once everyone was done they'd go sit outside with lawn chairs and drink beer. I didn't believe them when they asked if I wanted to come have a beer. "We're at work, you can't do that!" "It's a union job, we've been doing this for six years, they can't fire us."
> 
> I realized that loading the trucks in the morning sucked, and these guys had it figured out. I also drank many beers.


UPS is an international company. Somewhere in the world it was 5:00 pm.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> UPS is an international company. Somewhere in the world it was 5:00 pm.


Oh, it was definitely after 5 PM. The loaders (night crew) didn't start until 6 PM.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Oh, it was definitely after 5 PM. The loaders (night crew) didn't start until 6 PM.


I thought you meant beer after loading (the local delivery trucks) in the morning.  :beer:


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

This is what happens when you drive under the influence. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQE6xfetzbY


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mamao said:


> This is what happens when you drive under the influence.


Meh, I've seen worse.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

mamao said:


> This is what happens when you drive under the influence.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQE6xfetzbY


and driver walks away. Mississippi.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Wonder if she had one too many shifties at work? Lucky gal




Rory Calhoun said:


> and driver walks away. Mississippi.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rory Calhoun said:


> and driver walks away. Mississippi.


Perfect landing. She is walking into the store because she doesn't have a credit card to pay at the pump.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Perfect landing. She is walking into the store because she doesn't have a credit card to pay at the pump.


This was fantastic.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Perfect landing. She is walking into the store because she doesn't have a credit card to pay at the pump.


BA-DUM-TSSS.jpg :laugh:

+1 on how safe modern cars are nowadays. :thumbup:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Perfect landing. She is walking into the store because she doesn't have a credit card to pay at the pump.



till she realizes her gas cap is on the other side....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> till she realizes her gas cap is on the other side....


Maybe she thought she was in her Porsche and her gas cap was on the front right fender.


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Need a snowboarder to i.d. that move


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

slacker01 said:


> Need a snowboarder to i.d. that move


Corked 180 to fakie 180 hose butter, bonus style points for tail bonk on pump


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

slacker01 said:


> Need a snowboarder to i.d. that move


First off here we have a no-consciousness backside slide into a frontside grassramp air into a facefirst no-look sign destruction coupled with a weakside stack-n-tilt 180 reverse. Landing was a little sketch but managed to turn it into extra flair points with an additional gas jockey 180 and finally ending up with a broad side brick pillar rub. Sick move!


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Jimmy Russells said:


> First off here we have a no-consciousness backside slide into a frontside grassramp air into a facefirst no-look sign destruction coupled with a weakside stack-n-tilt 180 reverse. Landing was a little sketch but managed to turn it into extra flair points with an additional gas jockey 180 and finally ending up with a broad side brick pillar rub. Sick move!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rory Calhoun said:


> and driver walks away. Mississippi.





funnee84bunny said:


> Wonder if she had one too many shifties at work? Lucky gal


Too many drinkies at work I guess.









Shelby May, 24, has been charged with DUI after her car flipped and crash landed



> A 24-year-old woman has been charged with DUI after her car flew through the air, flipped and crashed landed at a gas station.
> 
> Dramatic surveillance video shows the moment Shelby May's white Pontiac went flying through the air after she lost control and slammed into the Xtra Mile Gas Station in Flowood, Mississippi.
> 
> ...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Skip to 1:08


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Skip to 45 seconds


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Mississippi gas station crash



> Investigators believe Shelby Lynne May, 24, was driving 100 miles per hour


Looks like this is her.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Jimmy Russells said:


> First off here we have a no-consciousness backside slide into a frontside grassramp air into a facefirst no-look sign destruction coupled with a weakside stack-n-tilt 180 reverse. Landing was a little sketch but managed to turn it into extra flair points with an additional gas jockey 180 and finally ending up with a broad side brick pillar rub. Sick move!


100 mph stunt... 

Love this description.

I cannot believe she walked out of that.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Jimmy Russells said:


> First off here we have a no-consciousness backside slide into a frontside grassramp air into a facefirst no-look sign destruction coupled with a weakside stack-n-tilt 180 reverse. Landing was a little sketch but managed to turn it into extra flair points with an additional gas jockey 180 and finally ending up with a broad side brick pillar rub. Sick move!


Damn... that's good


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Skip to 45 seconds


props on your reaction....yep an air cushion from an 18 whlr that either comes or goes will move a trailer further than is good.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Hand Cannon said:


> Mississippi gas station crash
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this is her.


She brings new meaning to the term, "fast and loose".


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

BongTechnician said:


> She brings new meaning to the term, "fast and loose".


Shelby May. Shelby May what? Shelby May be "transracial."


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

annoying vertical phone


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> annoying vertical phone



flawless


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Strong roof.

Walked away




























https://electrek.co/2016/11/29/tesla-model-s-crash-truck/


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Strong roof.


Autopilot?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Autopilot?

Autobahn

No mention of autopilot



> A Model S owner put the roof to the test in an unfortunate real world scenario when he crashed into a truck on the Autobahn in Germany.
> 
> The Model S lodged itself under the truck and despite the severity of the impact, the driver reportedly was able to get himself out of the car and walk to safety ? though his injuries were described as ?serious,? but not critical.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Strong roof.
> 
> Walked away
> 
> ...



At first I thought that was a car carrier that the Tesla hit. But it was a safety construction trailer. Probably had a device that absorbed a lot of the impact.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> At first I thought that was a car carrier that the Tesla hit. But it was a safety construction trailer. Probably had a device that absorbed a lot of the impact.



hmmmmm.... those markings look strangely similar to how a firetruck here in the states would be marked.... :sly::sly::laugh::laugh::sly::sly:


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Autopilot?


:laugh: 

And "tremendous speed"? Is that one notch back from ludicrous speed?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Another self-crashing Tesla.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

DonL said:


> :laugh:
> 
> And "tremendous speed"? Is that one notch back from ludicrous speed?


Heh... well, I can't wait till we get "Mad Max"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> At first I thought that was a car carrier that the Tesla hit. But it was a safety construction trailer. Probably had a device that absorbed a lot of the impact.





DonL said:


> :laugh:
> 
> And "tremendous speed"? Is that one notch back from ludicrous speed?


The local German news article actually says "enormous" or "huge" according to google translate. And Tesla and Tesla driver in the left lane that didn't "see" a stopped vehicle. Yet again. 



> Die Geschwindigkeit muss enorm gewesen sein: Ein Tesla-Sportwagen hat sich am Dienstagvormittag auf der Autobahn 5 zwischen Rasthof Bruchsal und Kronau regelrecht in eine Sperrwand ?eingegraben?. Der 56-j?hrige Fahrer aus dem Raum Karlsruhe verletzte sich dabei schwer, konnte aber sein v?llig zerst?rtes Fahrzeug noch eigenst?ndig verlassen und sich in Sicherheit bringen.
> Unfallfahrer schwer verletzt
> 
> Gegen 11.34 Uhr wurden die Einsatzkr?fte alarmiert, ?ber den Unfall, der sich auf der linken Fahrspur der Autobahn an einer Baustelle ereignete. Nach Informationen der Bruchsaler Feuerwehr war eine Baufirma gerade dabei, auf der linken Fahrbahn eine Baustelle einzurichten. M?glicherweise hat der Unfallfahrer das Absperrfahrzeug und die Sperrwand ?bersehen, die die Fahrer auffordert, die Spur zu wechseln. Zur Unfallursache konnte noch keine Auskunft gegeben werden.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Heh... well, I can't wait till we get "Mad Max"


Coming soon.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> At first I thought that was a car carrier that the Tesla hit. But it was a safety construction trailer. Probably had a device that absorbed a lot of the impact.



That's exactly what the towed trailers or the cantilevered platforms are designed to do - absorb the impact from a rear collision when an inattentive driver (or Tesla) collides with the rear of a slow-moving maintenance vehicle.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DonL said:


> :laugh:
> 
> And "tremendous speed"? Is that one notch back from ludicrous speed?


I think Autopilot can only be engaged below 90mph. Is that tremendous?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

I think it's about time Autopilot be re-named to Autocra****.

Edit - Damn filters.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Driver fell out of truck seat before crashing into building














> Nelson told police he tried pulling himself back up after falling toward the passenger side of the vehicle, but it was too late -- the next thing he knew the truck was colliding with the brick building, the report states.
> 
> ?This is all my fault,? the report states Nelson said. ?I was not wearing my seat belt.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

DonL said:


> :laugh:
> 
> And "tremendous speed"? Is that one notch back from ludicrous speed?


heh


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

No video of the accident but a Dairy Queen customer was leaving the drive-thru, dropped his ice cream and then crashed into adjacent building....

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/utica-business-damaged-when-car-crashes-into-store

PS: I love that Dairy Queen. When you order a Blizzard, they fill it up a couple inches above the cup :laugh:


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

PlatinumGLS said:


> No video of the accident but a Dairy Queen customer was leaving the drive-thru, dropped his ice cream and then crashed into adjacent building....
> 
> https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/utica-business-damaged-when-car-crashes-into-store
> 
> PS: I love that Dairy Queen. When you order a Blizzard, they fill it up a couple inches above the cup :laugh:


We're gonna have to have a couple of our locals transfer up there for a couple of weeks. Even when you order without a top, they stop right at the edge of the cup. I feel cheated now. :laugh:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

> SILVERDALE, Wash. -- An Auburn couple were the proud new owners of a travel trailer Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> 
> For all of 20 minutes. It's now a mangled wreck.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


>


I see Clarkson, May and Hammond have started work on the new season!!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Driver fell out of truck seat before crashing into building


How did he manage to hit that wall at 90* [MAP]? I'm impressed.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

DonL said:


> We're gonna have to have a couple of our locals transfer up there for a couple of weeks. Even when you order without a top, they stop right at the edge of the cup. I feel cheated now. :laugh:


I feel your pain lol. There is another Dairy Queen within a half-mile of our house but they only fill to top of the cup. We go 5 miles out of our way to go to that Utica location. Not only for the extra Blizzard but because the owners are super cool.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


you had one job shoddy fence!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> you had one job shoddy fence!


I think they just glued it down :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I think that was a Playmobil fence:laugh:


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


I read about that on a news page.
She had just rented that Ferrari somewhere in China and was taking videos while driving. First time Ferrari experience

https://youtu.be/zALq2FopzaI

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Stupidity knows no limits.




> A 20-year-old man on his way to Lake Cushman was arrested for #DUI after attempting a "donut" in the middle of the roadway on Forest Road 24, lost control and rolled. No injuries. The driver had a 0.111 BAC an hour after the crash.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

VWVan said:


> I think that was a Playmobil fence:laugh:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Hand Cannon said:


>


Is that the way these things are made?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Ramming into Walmart.

San Angelo.

Got ticked off with his girlfriend and came plowing back in.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

kowabonga said:


> Got ticked off with his girlfriend and came plowing back in.


We've all been there. I won't judge.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Driver probably fell asleep. Crashes into sleeping person's home.



> Police charge semi driver with failure to control and over hours





















http://abc6onyourside.com/news/local/semi-crash-destroys-union-county-home-early-thursday-morning

Ohio


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> We've all been there. I won't judge.


Yep, sometime a good angry plow is all it takes to get the magic back.


----------



## JET70 (Jan 23, 2018)

Now that's how you Bro doze.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

jaystone said:


> Union Electrician here...you can 100% be fired by any of the contractors in our Local.
> 
> There is an analogy here somewhere. I was once told by a traffic court judge...ignorance of the law does not make it legal (regarding a No-Parking ticket I contested; Colorado Revised Statute lists the "holidays" the "NO-PARKING, Sundays and Holidays excluded" sign means)
> 
> ...


Yeah I work with unions, you can be fired pretty easily for a variety of things. However, much of that depends on the contract and state you work in. NC has very weak unions, other states have stonger unions.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Bridge designed as a historical landmark hit by box truck 1 week later.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...-lzc-historic-bridge-crash-tl-0705-story.html


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Is that the way these things are made?


No, it's a plywood/composite board on the floor. I have no idea how they were able to stuff PT boards under that without making the trailer odd.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

NotFast said:


> Bridge designed as a historical landmark hit by box truck 1 week later.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...-lzc-historic-bridge-crash-tl-0705-story.html


remind me again what signs are for??:facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

45 mph into a barbershop and lives.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

Whole week of drunken travel ahead in the US. I expect some updates here, and stay safe out there


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Let's just get really stupid.

Runs across highway in high heels








> Local media report that she was crossing the busy road just 164 feet (50 metres) from a pedestrian crossing.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Let's just get really stupid.
> 
> Runs across highway in high heels


Should have just kept going. 
At the very least hopefully she learned a lesson.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Should have just kept going.
> At the very least hopefully she learned a lesson.


Even in heels she wasn't going to be tall enough to see around that big pickup truck or even the smaller one behind it. In a multi-lane situation you never try to cross all lanes in one shot without looking into each lane individually. Whether you are walking, biking or driving.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Should have bought an automatic I guess.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://www.wect.com/story/38541106/video-accident-with-crane-snarls-power-lines-shuts-down-nc-road


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Just when you thought it was safe to enter the intersection


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Meanwhile in Montreal...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0c2_1518343697

buys brand new car, runs red light and crashes into SUV


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Whatever she is up to...... it ain't drivin'

Ooooff


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Whatever she is up to...... it ain't drivin'


Do I hear, "Look out Mike!" right before the crash?


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Whatever she is up to...... it ain't drivin'


What's funny/not funny about that is that in CT, the cars in the middle of that sandwich would be cited for following too close.



Surf Green said:


> Do I hear, "Look out Mike!" right before the crash?


I think it was 'look out Mom' implying the kid was more attentive to driving than the mother was :screwy:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Stevo12 said:


> What's funny/not funny about that is that in CT, the cars in the middle of that sandwich would be cited for following too close.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was 'look out Mom' implying the kid was more attentive to driving than the mother was :screwy:


In stopped traffic?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Whatever she is up to...... it ain't drivin'
> 
> Ooooff


I know we often have a stereotypical response to a crash where someone grabs their neck immediately, but if there ever was a crash
that would get that reaction...... this is it.

Yikes~!


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Whatever she is up to...... it ain't drivin'
> 
> Ooooff


Anybody else notice the car that blows by the white Focus right as it swerves into the left lane? Some SHARP reactions by that driver.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> Anybody else notice the car that blows by the white Focus right as it swerves into the left lane? Some SHARP reactions by that driver.


Must be a TCL member.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

It's because of people like that, that frontal crash detection is being added to vehicles nowadays. I'm not saying that as a bad thing, but if people focused on driving their vehicle, instead of texting on their phone, typing in the address on their nav system, or whatever we wouldn't have these high speed incidents of people rear ending someone at 60 mph+

Fifth Gear has a good segment on vehicles with collision detection.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

3L3M3NT said:


> It's because of people like that, that frontal crash detection is being added to vehicles nowadays. I'm not saying that as a bad thing, but if people focused on driving their vehicle, instead of texting on their phone, typing in the address on their nav system, or whatever we wouldn't have these high speed incidents of people rear ending someone at 60 mph+


Distracted driving is not a new concept. My father crashed his car 50 years ago because he was looking down while changing the 8-track tape.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> Distracted driving is not a new concept. My father crashed his car 50 years ago because he was looking down while changing the 8-track tape.


Anecdotal experience aside, 8 track is one thing. People aren't addicted to small bits like that. Phones are an entirely different order and we have an entirely different magnitude of distracted driving now. People just cannot seem to tear themselves away from the damn thing


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

3L3M3NT said:


> Fifth Gear has a good segment on vehicles with collision detection.


Great video! Thanks for linking~ :thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0c2_1518343697
> 
> buys brand new car, runs red light and crashes into SUV


new car, prolly didn't know where the brake was yet....


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

http://abc11.com/wife-of-unc-rex-do...er-would-drive-that-fast-on-purpose-/3673677/



> According to a police report, Matthew Strouch, a colorectal surgeon with UNC REX Healthcare was traveling at a speed of 148 miles per hour when he crashed.
> 
> Strouch was in a Porsche on West Wade Avenue and trying to exit onto I-40 East.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

> Police were trying to figure out what happened. According to a police report, Matthew Strouch, a colorectal surgeon was traveling at a speed of 148 miles per hour when he crashed.


Sounds like the doctor was trying to make it to 150 mph.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A.Wilder said:


> http://abc11.com/wife-of-unc-rex-do...er-would-drive-that-fast-on-purpose-/3673677/


Driver dead. Wife says he would never drive that fast. Unintended speed? Someone in a faster car chasing him? Doesn't sound reasonable. 



> "He never would drive that fast on purpose," she said. "Something went wrong. He never drives that way. Never! Even with a car like that, he's always in control and he knows the roads and he's been having some health issues and he hasn't been himself all the time. And I don't know if he had something happen to him that made him drive like that. But that's just not him. He's not reckless at all. He's an amazing surgeon and he takes really good care of everyone. He would never do anything to hurt himself or anybody else in that way at all."


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Having family that works in that hospital system I wouldn't be surprised if drugs or infidelity played a large role in his behavior.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

TaaT said:


>


Ouch! Probably got nudged physically, or was trying to get by the unexpected car showing up. Crashing into the car probably wouldn't have hurt as much as crashing into that pole, I think :s


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

148 in a 60 

I don't know why this is so hard to believe.Wade avenue looks like a race track from satellite view.

It appears he went Westbound after the overpass and didn't make the exit.

Seems easy in a car like that to just get in over your head and miss a sweeping exit


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Zembla said:


> Ouch! Probably got nudged physically, or was trying to get by the unexpected car showing up. Crashing into the car probably wouldn't have hurt as much as crashing into that pole, I think :s


yea it looks like he hits the headlight


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Wade Ave exit

(google street shots)

Yup... Trees are rather unforgiving.

Tap the go pedal on a high performance tail heavy car and you wind up in the woods.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Doctor Porsche*

You know you've done some doing not only when you separate engine from car but also transmission from engine as well as axles. I guess he got tired of staring at butt holes all day long.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Actually that exit looks a whole helluva lot harder to negotiate at speed.

Doc was traveling west bound and entering a tight loop exit


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> Actually that exit looks a whole helluva lot harder to negotiate at speed.
> 
> Doc was traveling west bound and entering a tight loop exit


Yes, that's the direction he was going based on the article.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

He's going into this too hot. "at least 150" is too hot

As an ass doc perhaps he was tired of dealing with skid marks

So he tried to make some of his own.

Geeze, let's get stupid. I'm not buying any other explanation other than need for speed or perhaps a need to die quickly


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Could have been a medical incident or something like that. Probably will never know.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> The vehicle then became airborne and struck a tree


I'm always curious. Does a medical emergency cause you to floor it?

and... regarding "stuck accelerator" in other crashes. Can't you just shift to neutral???

I don't get it with the "We can't do nutting with this car. It's oughta control~!... Ahhhh.... Crash."

Supposedly an off duty state trooper here.

Huh?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Happy Goofy, Wacky 4th~!!

Dog gets a chance to drive.








> This dog was left in a three-wheel truck by its owner. It accidentally touched the accelerator and crashed the vehicle into a smart phone store by the street in Taixing City in Jiangsu Province, China.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Chmeeee said:


> Distracted driving is not a new concept. My father crashed his car 50 years ago because he was looking down while changing the 8-track tape.


There's a whole lot more to be distracted from than just an 8 track nowadays, so it's hard to compare your dad getting into an accident 50 years ago to today with our technology infused lives. 



Wheelstand said:


> Anecdotal experience aside, 8 track is one thing. People aren't addicted to small bits like that. Phones are an entirely different order and we have an entirely different magnitude of distracted driving now. People just cannot seem to tear themselves away from the damn thing


I couldn't have said it any better. :thumbup:



Zaris said:


> Great video! Thanks for linking~ :thumbup:


Glad I could help. The more informed people are, the better.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I don't know what it is about Federal Way, Washington, but they seem to have an affinity to breaking cars in half.

This is like the 6th one it seems this year. You really gotta be moving in town to make this happen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Wheelstand said:


> Happy Goofy, Wacky 4th~!!
> 
> Dog gets a chance to drive.


Heh... Happy 4th, indeed~!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

3L3M3NT said:


> There's a whole lot more to be distracted from than just an 8 track nowadays, so it's hard to compare your dad getting into an accident 50 years ago to today with our technology infused lives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The road experience has turned into a landscape of zombies and nutballs glued to their phones. And, no, it's not the same as it used to be with 8 tracks, or other distractions. We're into a real mess now.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

> The vehicle became airborne and struck a tree


doc porsche flying into ramp at 150 mph



kowabonga said:


> I'm always curious. Does a medical emergency cause you to floor it?
> 
> and... regarding "stuck accelerator" in other crashes. Can't you just shift to neutral???
> 
> ...


That sounds absolutely insane and incompetent


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

3L3M3NT said:


> There's a whole lot more to be distracted from than just an 8 track nowadays, so it's hard to compare your dad getting into an accident 50 years ago to today with our technology infused lives.


Yet crash rates are going down.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

well, now I guess we get to look at the stats and then look at why.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> Yet crash rates are going down.


Somehow if you are looking for supporters of an argument that says the roadways are not a bunch of phone distracted morons, I don't think you are going to get many to bolster your argument.

I'd guess that we are driving less and cars are getting better at avoiding slides, crashes, etc with electronic controls.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Couldn't find the last couple years (yet)

but it doesn't look like the accident numbers are down

U.S. Crashes per year

http://branlawfirm.com/many-car-accidents-usa-per-day/

2011: 5,338,000
2012: 5,615,000
2013: 5,687,000
2014: 6,064,000
2015: 6,296,000


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> Couldn't find the last couple years (yet)
> 
> but it doesn't look like the accident numbers are down
> 
> ...




Crank up the min. driving age. Kids today are total airheads.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Brimjolt said:


> People today are total airheads.


Fixt.

We should have a competency test for license renewal.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Not an accident but wow


31 seconds... set truck on fire later


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

^^^^
Puts the smash in smash 'n' grab 

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Boy. That went to flames in a hurry.

(goes and checks on if fire extinguisher is currently charged in car)


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

that f***ing white van... "oh i managed to stop just before the debris and FIRE in the road... i know, i'll drive through it!"


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

It's a bad idea to set off an fireworks in a vehicle.

Stupid semi local news

Fireworks triggered a car explosion Fourth of July evening that critically injured a man, who was pulled from the burning car, and caused minor injuries to several people outside.

Blast reported at 6:03 p.m. in the 3300 block of Delphos Avenue
Man inside car pulled from burning vehicle, in critical condition at Miami Valley Hospital
Several other people suffer minor injuries who were outside car
Police believe fireworks are to blame; Dayton Bomb Squad awaiting tests

Sorry, the video will not embed.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

That's quite a story



> An official on scene said a man inside the car had just bought fireworks, lit one inside the car and tried to throw it out. But instead, it came back in the car and *ignited the rest of the fireworks, *causing the large blast.
> 
> “There was some damage to structures, there was a power line to a house that was taken down.”
> 
> *The blast was so intense, it deployed the airbags in a car parked across the stree*t and caused minor injuries to several people who were outside when the car exploded.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Reminds me of this


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> Somehow if you are looking for supporters of an argument that says the roadways are not a bunch of phone distracted morons, I don't think you are going to get many to bolster your argument.
> 
> I'd guess that we are driving less and cars are getting better at avoiding slides, crashes, etc with electronic controls.


I'm not saying there is a ton of distraction or that distraction is a good thing. Just that for whatever reason it doesn't seem to be actually increasing crash rates. Partially because I think (no proof) that some people are just prone to distraction. If they don't have a phone then they are just distracted by something else, whether it be passengers, interesting roadside features, the radio, or anything else.



Hand Cannon said:


> Couldn't find the last couple years (yet)
> 
> but it doesn't look like the accident numbers are down
> 
> ...


I was talking crash rates. Those are raw numbers, and there were some large increases in VMT between 2009 and present as employment returned to pre-recession levels. That said, I might actually be wrong, because from what I'm seeing the crash numbers go up faster than mileage.



Brimjolt said:


> Crank up the min. driving age. Kids today are total airheads.


Increasing driving age has significant negative impacts on lifelong driving skills. 18 year olds who learn how to drive will be better in their first year than a 16 year old but worse over time. The effect is small between 16 and 18, but gets bigger the longer you wait. Kids are idiots behind the wheel, but learn better at younger ages. Stiff restrictions on licensing for younger drivers has the best safety impact (i.e. curfew, no groups, alcohol, etc).


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

3L3M3NT said:


> It's because of people like that, that frontal crash detection is being added to vehicles nowadays. I'm not saying that as a bad thing, but if people focused on driving their vehicle, instead of texting on their phone, typing in the address on their nav system, or whatever we wouldn't have these high speed incidents of people rear ending someone at 60 mph+


It would be interesting to know what did cause the driver to not react to the stopped traffic. It may not have been distraction as we often think of it and could have been just a failure for the brain to comprehend what is happening. It doesn't look like rush hour, the left lane is clear, it's not in an urban area either, so who would expect stopped traffic? It could just be that when you don't expect such an anamoly (1 of 2 lanes totally stopped out in the boonies) that it can be clearly happening and you do *see* it in that the image is going through your eyes but your brain just doesn't react to it because it's largely implausible that it's happening. It wouldn't surprise me if this driver travels this route every day and there is normally zero traffic at this time (let alone stopped traffic) and it's just habit that prevented her from processing what was in front of her.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

wow


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


It advanced.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Jimmy Russells said:


> *Doctor Porsche*
> 
> You know you've done some doing not only when you separate engine from car but also transmission from engine as well as axles. I guess he got tired of staring at butt holes all day long.


If he were alive, he'd give you the finger. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> Increasing driving age has significant negative impacts on lifelong driving skills. 18 year olds who learn how to drive will be better in their first year than a 16 year old but worse over time. The effect is small between 16 and 18, but gets bigger the longer you wait. Kids are idiots behind the wheel, but learn better at younger ages. Stiff restrictions on licensing for younger drivers has the best safety impact (i.e. curfew, no groups, alcohol, etc).


Makes sense.

I would also suggest we do have a lot more _older_ drivers these days. The other dangerous population we often overlook.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

homerdash said:


> that f***ing white van... "oh i managed to stop just before the debris and FIRE in the road... i know, i'll drive through it!"


The road was clear enough to pass. He drove forward, pulled off on the right, and probably tried to assist the truck driver. 
In the same situation, I probably would have done the same rather than sit and wait to be rear-ended.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Daemon42 said:


> The road was clear enough to pass. He drove forward, pulled off on the right, and probably tried to assist the truck driver.
> In the same situation, I probably would have done the same rather than sit and wait to be rear-ended.


my mistake, didn’t see that he pulled over afterwards. thought it was more like “i’m not waiting and hearing from the boss about this one!” and took off. :thumb:

still think i would use my mirrors, see the wall of vehicles stopped behind me (incl the camera car) and drive over to the shoulder to pass through and stop.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

homerdash said:


> my mistake, didn’t see that he pulled over afterwards. thought it was more like “i’m not waiting and hearing from the boss about this one!” and took off. :thumb:
> 
> still think i would use my mirrors, see the wall of vehicles stopped behind me (incl the camera car) and drive over to the shoulder to pass through and stop.


Eh... I'm in the camp of the previous post. I'm not pulling over to the shoulder and stopping, only to be rear ended. Seen this scenario too many times. Although if passing thru gives PLENTY of room ahead... sure.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

gti_matt said:


> It would be interesting to know what did cause the driver to not react to the stopped traffic. It may not have been distraction as we often think of it and could have been just a failure for the brain to comprehend what is happening. It doesn't look like rush hour, the left lane is clear, it's not in an urban area either, so who would expect stopped traffic? It could just be that when you don't expect such an anamoly (1 of 2 lanes totally stopped out in the boonies) that it can be clearly happening and you do *see* it in that the image is going through your eyes but your brain just doesn't react to it because it's largely implausible that it's happening. It wouldn't surprise me if this driver travels this route every day and there is normally zero traffic at this time (let alone stopped traffic) and it's just habit that prevented her from processing what was in front of her.


The only other thing that I can think of that would cause the driver to rear end a vehicle like that is if they had the cruise control on. If you watch the video closely, you'll see that device is recording the speed of the vehicle and it pretty much stays at 97 km/h until they rear end the first car. Yeah, I would like to know what was distracting the driver as well, since there was a couple of seconds for them to hit the brakes before they got to the first car to at least lessen the impact a little bit.

IMO just because you drive the same route day in and day out doesn't mean you get to set the cruise and start playing with your phone, start putting on makeup, read a newspaper, etc, since that's how people end up getting killed. The traffic around you is always changing, which is why you need to be paying attention to what your doing at the wheel of your +/- 4,000 lb killing machine. 

This article is what really caught my attention about distracted driving. https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/intexticated/

Then when I was watching Mythbusters and they compared talking on your cellphone to being drunk. Guess what they found? I'm pretty sure you can guess it, but talking on your phone is as bad as being drunk!
In case you wanna watch it.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Chmeeee said:


> Anybody else notice the car that blows by the white Focus right as it swerves into the left lane? Some SHARP reactions by that driver.


Took me several times to see it. Nice spot, and epic save.



gti_matt said:


> It would be interesting to know what did cause the driver to not react to the stopped traffic. It may not have been distraction as we often think of it and could have been just a failure for the brain to comprehend what is happening. It doesn't look like rush hour, the left lane is clear, it's not in an urban area either, so who would expect stopped traffic? It could just be that when you don't expect such an anamoly (1 of 2 lanes totally stopped out in the boonies) that it can be clearly happening and you do *see* it in that the image is going through your eyes but your brain just doesn't react to it because it's largely implausible that it's happening. It wouldn't surprise me if this driver travels this route every day and there is normally zero traffic at this time (let alone stopped traffic) and it's just habit that prevented her from processing what was in front of her.


What got me is the fact that the Focus brakes only briefly and then releases, because his brake lights go off right before impact. At that speed, it's hard (for me at least) to tell whether the cars are coming to a complete stop or just slowing down and tapping their brakes. You'll notice the Mondeo doesn't have his brakes on either. Still, paying more attention could probably have prevented this.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

thegave said:


> Took me several times to see it. Nice spot, and epic save.


Someone post a screen grab. I watched it at least 20 times and only saw what looked like smoke from the Focus.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> Someone post a screen grab. I watched it at least 20 times and only saw what looked like smoke from the Focus.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

americans cannot use fireworks responsibly


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

3L3M3NT said:


> IMO just because you drive the same route day in and day out doesn't mean you get to set the cruise and start playing with your phone, start putting on makeup, read a newspaper, etc, since that's how people end up getting killed.


Totally agree, but I'm just saying that the brain does weird things and sometimes you don't have to be actually distracted by something else in order to have the current situation just not register in your head.

Have you ever gone to a website or whatever and tried to log in with an old password, it tells you it's wrong, and you read the error message and yet your fingers have "muscle memory" and you end up typing the same old password yet again even though you just read on your screen that it was invalid? Stuff like that. You don't have to be explicitly distracted in order for your body to not react properly. I'm just suggesting she may not have been explicitly distracted and was just doing the same ol' thing she always does on that stretch of road at that time of day.

No, it's not an excuse, but it's an explanation.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> Someone post a screen grab. I watched it at least 20 times and only saw what looked like smoke from the Focus.


Screen grabs won't do it. Here's the trick. Bring the video up full screen on YouTube on the computer.
Pause it at 0:07 and then use the . (period) key to advance forward one frame at a time and , (comma) to go back. 
Advance forward and you'll see the black car emerge in front of the Focus, and some part of it is visible moving left to right for 15 frames.
But now you're asking.. "Ok, but where did it come from?" 
Back up a frame at a time with , key until the dark car disappears behind the Focus again and then slowly keep reversing 
and you'll see it re-appear to the left/rear of the Focus and some bit of is visible for about 10 more frames. Each frame 
taken in isolation is ambiguous. All together it is most definitely a dark colored moving car.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, hi~!

I gotta get where I'm goin' and you is just in the way~!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> Screen grabs won't do it. Here's the trick. Bring the video up full screen on YouTube on the computer.
> Pause it at 0:07 and *then use the . (period) key to advance forward one frame at a time and , (comma) to go back. *
> Advance forward and you'll see the black car emerge in front of the Focus, and some part of it is visible moving left to right for 15 frames.
> But now you're asking.. "Ok, but where did it come from?"
> ...


Never knew that. Combined with 0.25 speed and you can easily see the car go by. And it doesn't seem to have even hit the guide wires that are on that side of the road.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

gti_matt said:


> Totally agree, but I'm just saying that the brain does weird things and sometimes you don't have to be actually distracted by something else in order to have the current situation just not register in your head.
> 
> Have you ever gone to a website or whatever and tried to log in with an old password, it tells you it's wrong, and you read the error message and yet your fingers have "muscle memory" and you end up typing the same old password yet again even though you just read on your screen that it was invalid? Stuff like that. You don't have to be explicitly distracted in order for your body to not react properly. I'm just suggesting she may not have been explicitly distracted and was just doing the same ol' thing she always does on that stretch of road at that time of day.
> 
> No, it's not an excuse, but it's an explanation.


I get what you're saying, but I guess I would never associate it with everyday driving...I know you're driving the same route every time, but I would think everything along the route would change, like when you come to a stop sign the number of cars that stop in front of you would change daily, the speed at which the cars around you're traveling would vary day to day, etc. So you can see why I have a hard time say muscle memory contributed to the crash. 
Now when it comes to musicians, athletes, racers, equipment operators, surgeons, etc they have muscle memory from countless hours of doing the *exact* same thing time after time.



spockcat said:


> Never knew that. Combined with 0.25 speed and you can easily see the car go by. And it doesn't seem to have even hit the guide wires that are on that side of the road.


I had no clue either. I guess I learned something new today. I'll have to remember that for next time I wanna analyze a clip on Youtube.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Never knew that. Combined with 0.25 speed and you can easily see the car go by. And it doesn't seem to have even hit the guide wires that are on that side of the road.


Ya, it's why I dislike animated gifs posted here, and much prefer the original video on YT, so I have the option to go through it a frame at a time. 
Note that Shift-, (aka <) and Shift -. (aka >) are quick hotkeys to slow down or speed up the video. Three presses to get from Normal to min or max speed, and three to get back.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

No additional info or videos but this happened on Woodward Avenue late this afternoon...










Another pic...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Mini Cooper makes a Maxi entrance

cops chasing it till it crashes big time.








> A York, Pa., man is facing charges after he allegedly attempted to flee authorities while driving under the influence, later crashing into a woman’s home and causing thousands of dollars' worth of damage.
> 
> On July 4, Kameron Smith was allegedly driving under the influence and fleeing authorities while driving an unregistered, uninsured Mini Cooper, FOX43 reported.
> 
> ...


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

The freaking BOTTOM of the car hit the house, the guy apparently crawls out the windshield, and it looks like he pointed a gun at the cop.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Amazingly enough, they lived. (although with broken legs)

Stupid~!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Amazingly enough, they lived. (although with broken legs)
> 
> Stupid~!


With a passenger, too. F that guy.

I like my women to ride motorcycles, and when she finally breaks up with him over this, she'll never get on one again. Way to go, ***hole, you just made one less woman I can date..


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> "She flies thru the air with the greatest of ease
> 
> That daring young gal on the flying trapeze"


I guess I didn't realize that crashes were going to affect the dating pool for TCL.

Well, she's broken up with that guy now. (and pretty damn broken up, period)


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Oh, hi~!
> 
> I gotta get where I'm goin' and you is just in the way~!


Somebody checks their rear-view :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/parkergelberrko/videos/2435146889828868/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> https://www.facebook.com/parkergelberrko/videos/2435146889828868/
> PHOTO


At least the car owner has proof that the pump seems to have failed.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

TaaT said:


> https://www.facebook.com/parkergelberrko/videos/2435146889828868/


the story behind this one is crazy.

the fact that the guy caught the van pulling off on video is nuts.

id be so bummed, considering the owner did nothing to deserve it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

madrussian said:


> the story behind this one is crazy.
> 
> the fact that the guy caught the van pulling off on video is nuts.
> 
> id be so bummed, considering the owner did nothing to deserve it.


Ah, I didn't see that it was actually the van the caused this by pulling away while they still had the pump hose in their vehicle. I thought the breakaway just failed while the car was pumping gas.

From the owner of the red car's FB:



> Yes, that was my friend and I at the gas station last night. We were out driving for a bit and I needed to go get gas. The blue Lamborghini pulled up right behind me (red performante). He decided to go in to get us waters and while I was trying to pay for my gas at the pump there was a card error, so I also went inside. As soon as we walked in, we saw a massive fireball out the window. We all ran out of the gas station to the other side of the road.
> 
> At this point, we had no idea what happened or who’s car(s) were on fire. We dialed 911 and when the fire was out you could see that his car was completely burned down, our red one just covered in ash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

http://komonews.com/news/local/minivan-crashes-into-downtown-puyallup-post-office



> PUYALLUP, Wash. - A minivan crashed into the main U.S. post office in downtown Puyallup on Monday morning, toppling over a railing and a small statue depicting a driver making a turn but causing no injuries.
> 
> 
> Police and medics responded to the scene at around 9:30 a.m. after receiving reports of a vehicle slamming into the post office.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mickey Mouse said:


> http://komonews.com/news/local/minivan-crashes-into-downtown-puyallup-post-office


At least the statue was wearing a helmet.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> At least the statue was wearing a helmet.


Emmett will fix that one in no time.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> http://komonews.com/news/local/minivan-crashes-into-downtown-puyallup-post-office


is a Venza considered a mini-van?


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Not by us, but the general public....


GreenandChrome said:


> is a Venza considered a mini-van?


Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

You'd think if your body was that vulnerable and exposed to metal things, you'd be more careful


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Squid-tastic :laugh:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Surprised that moran didn't have more road rash


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

SWeaty said:


> Surprised that moran didn't have more road rash


Oh, it's there.

Just because you can't see it immediately doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

SWeaty said:


> Surprised that moran didn't have more road rash


Was expecting the squid to jump in the pickup bed.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice dodge by the Escape.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

thegave said:


> Nice dodge by the Escape.


heh... yep the Escape escaped having to have a collision (a messy one at that)


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

What I don't get is why the lead rider couldn't make the turn in the first place.
I don't expect superbike lean angles, but he just seemed to give up mid turn with plenty of lean left.
The only thing hanging out was the tip of his boot. My guess is he scraped it middle of the turn (maybe 
suspension compressed on a small bump or something) and that threw him off, plus a bit of target fixation 
and he forgot to counter-steer to increase the lean angle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Couldn't find the source to post as a straight video. Worth a click. 

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/NewWindingAsianpiedstarling-mobile.mp4


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Daemon42 said:


> What I don't get is why the lead rider couldn't make the turn in the first place.
> I don't expect superbike lean angles, but he just seemed to give up mid turn with plenty of lean left.
> The only thing hanging out was the tip of his boot. My guess is he scraped it middle of the turn (maybe
> suspension compressed on a small bump or something) and that threw him off, plus a bit of target fixation
> and he forgot to counter-steer to increase the lean angle.


Target fixation, not looking where he wants to go, poor riding skill. Pick one.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

More idiocy






hope the truck is ok.

(skater gets a bruised hip, couple cuts and road rash... no broken bones)


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Wheelstand said:


> no broken bones)


Maybe next time.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


> More idiocy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know these people are not the brightest, but you would think that if there was a blind corner at any point along your trick that you would have a spotter to let you know if the coast is clear. :facepalm:

I guess if they're that stupid it's one way to control overpopulation if they don't make it.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Daemon42 said:


> a bit of target fixation
> and he forgot to counter-steer to increase the lean angle.


and locked elbows


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Daemon42 said:


> What I don't get is why the lead rider couldn't make the turn in the first place.
> I don't expect superbike lean angles, but he just seemed to give up mid turn with plenty of lean left.
> The only thing hanging out was the tip of his boot. My guess is he scraped it middle of the turn (maybe
> suspension compressed on a small bump or something) and that threw him off, plus a bit of target fixation
> and he forgot to counter-steer to increase the lean angle.





bastion72 said:


> Target fixation, not looking where he wants to go, poor riding skill. Pick one.


^^This.

Also, it looks like he was just leaning instead of countersteering. Just leaning works to a point and then you actually have to steer.

There's a reason why I don't ride with guys that 1) don't wear gear and 2) haven't had anything but the basic MSF course. Limits who I ride with but I know that I can trust those with me.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Well, that's what you call a drive thru.

yikes


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

NotFast said:


> Bridge designed as a historical landmark hit by box truck 1 week later.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/subur...-lzc-historic-bridge-crash-tl-0705-story.html


Same guy? http://www.edgevillebuzz.com/news/edgewater-janitor-steals-7k-cash-jewelry-buildings-residents


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

sweatyworker said:


> Same guy? http://www.edgevillebuzz.com/news/edgewater-janitor-steals-7k-cash-jewelry-buildings-residents


His LinkedIn says he's a determined transit professional. :laugh:


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

The Clooney crash:

https://video.corriere.it/incidente-george-clooney-ecco-momento-dell-impatto/fa512762-847f-11e8-a3ad-a03e04fe079c?refresh_ce-cp

OUCH, and partially why I don't ride motorcycles anymore, you never know when someone will left-turn into your path.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JMURiz said:


> The Clooney crash:
> 
> OUCH, and partially why I don't ride motorcycles anymore, you never know when someone will left-turn into your path.


Ouch is right. Those are the accidents I hate seeing because those are the ones all my experience and caution can't avoid.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

sweatyworker said:


> Same guy? http://www.edgevillebuzz.com/news/edgewater-janitor-steals-7k-cash-jewelry-buildings-residents


Dang, you've got some good memory/eyes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ll-moving-truck-rear-ended-dashcam-owner.html

can't figure out how to embed video






























> Motorcyclist has a VERY close call with a moving truck after he is rear-ended by a dashcam owner while merging onto a busy road
> A motorcyclist is lucky to be alive after two close calls on a Perth road
> The bike-rider appears to break before being rear-ended by the dash cam owner
> He manages to maintain his balance after initial hit but almost collides with truck
> ...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

> The bike-rider appears to break *after* being rear-ended by the dash cam owner


There, I fixed that article.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> There, I fixed that article.


Biker was braking well before being hit. He was almost at a complete stop.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

shawshank redemption said:


> Biker was braking well before being hit. He was almost at a complete stop.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

sweatyworker said:


> Same guy? http://www.edgevillebuzz.com/news/edgewater-janitor-steals-7k-cash-jewelry-buildings-residents


appears to be so. Address and neighborhood are right on target. So he gets out of jail on charges and then charges right into an historical bridge.

great


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^^ ...there is a face you just want to punch.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks like it's been a bad week for Historic Bridges.

18 year old using her phone crashed into a historic Bridge in Jackson, NH. The Honeymoon Bridge was built in 1876. At least it seems it will be repairable. 



https://www.conwaydailysun.com/news/local/charges-filed-in-jackson-bridge-accident/article_7a34ecb4-845a-11e8-8dbe-af329916eec7.html


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> Looks like it's been a bad week for Historic Bridges.
> 
> 18 year old using her phone crashed into a historic Bridge in Jackson, NH. The Honeymoon Bridge was built in 1876. At least it seems it will be repairable.
> 
> https://www.conwaydailysun.com/news/local/charges-filed-in-jackson-bridge-accident/article_7a34ecb4-845a-11e8-8dbe-af329916eec7.html





> At the time, he said the driver “failed to negotiate”


No kidding


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rotate picture 90°, problem fixed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

BongTechnician said:


> ^^^^ ...there is a face you just want to punch.


indeed


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

What the hell.... ?

Oh... a vehicle. Let's just yank the wheel hard over and get all dramatic.

Geeze. Start at :40


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> What the hell.... ?
> 
> Oh... a vehicle. Let's just yank the wheel hard over and get all dramatic.
> 
> Geeze. Start at :40


:facepalm:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

kowabonga said:


> What the hell.... ?
> 
> Oh... a vehicle. Let's just yank the wheel hard over and get all dramatic.
> 
> Geeze. Start at :40


You've got to be kidding me :facepalm:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I sometimes think that people have it in their heads that instead of "driving", they are involved in some sort of stunt double movie set.

Really quite unbelievable.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

It's like Ping Pong

Police dash cam right behind here


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

The last two videos show just how poorly trained drivers are. I am convinced this happens a lot because there are accidents on the highway in good weather all the time. All either one of them had to do was apply minor correction. The latter video she tries so hard to get back onto the road, why? You're in a truck on grass, just continue along and slow down gradually.


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

1) People hanging out too long in someone's blind spot, 2) People not checking their blind spots, 3) People not anticipating the flow of traffic and merging of vehicles. All very simple things that can avoid big problems..


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I guess we'll just call him the new version of: "the street sweeper"


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

WilboBaggins said:


> 1) People hanging out too long in someone's blind spot, 2) People not checking their blind spots, 3) People not anticipating the flow of traffic and merging of vehicles. All very simple things that can avoid big problems..


I would add lane discipline to that list. If someone is overtaking on the right, 9/10 times the person on the left is doing something wrong.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

thegave said:


> I would add lane discipline to that list. If someone is overtaking on the right, 9/10 times the person on the left is doing something wrong.


And in this case, he was taken out.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

I think 90 percent of that has to do with distracted driving or just not paying attention. Then all of a sudden they see someone in their peripheral and freak out which leads to yanking the wheel.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Traffic slowing, Explorer starts braking, guy behind goes two lanes wide and takes out hamsters.

Honda not noticing, panic swerving and it appears he continues on his way after causing spectacular rollover at the last frame.

Just curious, are cars that easy to roll and has the move to high roof models made it easier to roll


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Something like a Soul doesn't really have a center of mass that's much different than some generic sedan car.
In this case the Honda is a frickin wedge and caught the Soul just right to get the Soul's rear wheel to climb up and get the thing tipped.

Lotta not paying much attention going on there. The Accord, clearly in several ways, but also the Exploder. It was clearly surprised by the slow truck and hit the brakes much harder than it needed too.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Perfect PITT right there.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Trucks be doing dumb things.

I thought they were supposed to be professionals. Special license and all

Plus, isn't it rather expensive to crash them for no damn good reason?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> I guess we'll just call him the new version of: "the street sweeper"


Both cars were garbage to start with.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Both cars were garbage to start with.


heh...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm still amazed that people get out of these wrecks alive.

Drive fell asleep


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

1:30


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 1:30


That was swift.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

0:49 to 1:35, specifically 1:20







LOL!


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Damn.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>





Any news article on this?!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> 0:49 to 1:35, specifically 1:20
> 
> LOL!


that replacement grill cost me $379 from RockAuto.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Smooremin said:


> Any news article on this?!


windshield lives matter.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Any news article on this?!


Copied from the youtube description:

** (Disclaimer: This video content is intended for educational and informational purposes only) ** Las Vegas police on Monday released body camera footage of two men weaving through traffic and shooting at officers during a violent chase downtown that left one of the men dead and the other wounded Wednesday morning. Fidel Miranda, 22, and Rene Nunez, 30, are suspects in the fatal shooting of 25-year-old Thomas Romero, who was shot multiple times in the chest at a car wash at 1402 N. Eastern Ave. Romero died that morning at University Medical Center. While investigating that shooting, police found a 2000 Ford Expedition that matched the description of the suspects’ car just after 9:30 a.m., near near 29th Street and Constantine Avenue, Assistant Sheriff Tim Kelly said at a briefing Monday. Then the SUV sped off. Miranda and Nunez swerved around cars and raced through oncoming traffic — along Mojave Road, Charleston Boulevard and Eastern Avenue — while firing at police, Kelly said. They fired 34 rounds in five volleys during the pursuit, he said, while officers fired 31 shots. The footage shows officer William Umana, 43, following the suspects, yelling “shots fired, shots fired” into his radio.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


If you only saw the last 15 seconds of the video, you would be like that's unnecessary use of firearm by the police.

But having watched the whole thing... I think he made a good decision to return fire after backup arrived.

https://www.reviewjournal.com/crime...olent-police-pursuit-near-downtown-las-vegas/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Now we need GolfTango to find the SUV on Copart.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Now we need GolfTango to find the SUV on Copart.


he should do the PIT Maneuver instead


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


A - Holy crap.

B - Nice one handed car control at 0:15.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

I always like the armchair commentary post smash up


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Danny Butterman: Have you ever been involved in a high speed car chase?
Nicholas Angel: Yes I have.
Danny Butterman: Have you ever fired a gun whilst in a high speed car chase?
Nicholas Angel: No!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


I want to follow this guy 24/7. Can we get a live-feed of his life? He is obviously straight out of Hollywood.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I needed a good laugh today. This delivered.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Jimmy Russells said:


> 0:49 to 1:35, specifically 1:20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That black Prius 🤯


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

the slo mo. yes


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Rozap


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

heh... after 500 something pages, who can tell?

It's not like it's easy to go look at what's been posted before


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

They gonna knock off work early today


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone was mentioning no air conidtioning


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Lightnin' said:


> Someone was mentioning no air conidtioning


Looks like a USPS Transformer


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hand Cannon said:


> They gonna knock off work early today


The check is in the mail. I swear.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Another fine example of Montreal driving?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://www.whec.com/news/town-ontario-boater-shuts-down-traffic/4997790/



>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tiedown straps? We don't need no tiedown straps! The boat weighs 6000 lbs. Where is it going to go?


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> Looks like a USPS Transformer




Lol


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Local to me. Had a lot of rain yesterday.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

sebasEuRo said:


> I enjoyed this, thanks, especially the epic ending :laugh:


Well shoot,  most of em are driving on the wrong side of the road. What do you expect?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

@McMike said:


> https://www.whec.com/news/town-ontario-boater-shuts-down-traffic/4997790/


[photos of boat dry humping a Ram] 

Damn, that's pretty brutal. Can't imagine the amount of damage to the boat as well. You hear about this happening every now and then around here, because there's so much water and so many morons that can get financing for a boat. This is pretty extreme, even by our standards.


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Tiedown straps? We don't need no tiedown straps! The boat weighs 6000 lbs. Where is it going to go?


My cousin when he didn't want to tie down a 700 lb BBQ pit laid on its side on a trailer :facepalm:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Tiedown straps? We don't need no tiedown straps! The boat weighs 6000 lbs. Where is it going to go?


It's going nowhere. Actually, the boat is stuck at a red light.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Kind of amazed they made it as far as they did. So, how much does replacing 15 or so power poles cost? Asking for a friend:laugh:. 

Sad there is no video of it.....yet

Ninja edit before the pedantic police show up...:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

funnee84bunny said:


> Kind of amazed they made it as far as they did. So, how much does replacing 15 or so power poles cost? Asking for a friend:laugh:.
> 
> Sad there is no video of it.....yet
> 
> Ninja edit before the pedantic police show up...:laugh:


Where is this?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

thegave said:


> Another fine example of Montreal driving?


Inspired by Brendan Hartley


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

funnee84bunny said:


> Kind of amazed they made it as far as they did. So, how much does replacing 15 or so power poles cost? Asking for a friend:laugh:.
> 
> Sad there is no video of it.....yet
> 
> Ninja edit before the pedantic police show up...:laugh:


There was a short video. This happened a month ago I think. Unless it is another dump truck that drove away with its bed raised.

PS: If you search google for this, there is probably one of these types of accidents every month or so.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

^

Royal mess up in Henrietta.

Exploding mess in Russia (I'm guessing)


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Where is this?


burbs of rochester, ny. happened yesterday
https://13wham.com/news/local/dump-...owned-utility-poles-power-lines-in-henrietta?



spockcat said:


> There was a short video. This happened a month ago I think. Unless it is another dump truck that drove away with its bed raised.
> 
> PS: If you search google for this, there is probably one of these types of accidents every month or so.


thanks for sharing.....oh wait....


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Locally:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

funnee84bunny said:


> thanks for sharing.....oh wait....


Yeah, I didn't find the one I remembered from a month ago among the pages and pages of google hits for "dump truck raised bed hits power poles". You are welcome to sort through the results yourself though.

This is the way I felt about the results: *Another day, another dump truck crashes into power lines*

*
Here is the story about the photo you posted.* I don't know why you didn't post a link to the story though?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

It may seem ho hum "dump truck hits"

but to take out 15 power poles... I'd say that is pretty "whoa" not so much "ho"



Dump truck knocks down 15 utility poles along Lehigh Station Road


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Hand Cannon said:


> It may seem ho hum "dump truck hits"
> 
> but to take out 15 power poles... I'd say that is pretty "whoa" not so much "ho"
> 
> ...


It's even funnier when you read the article. "The truck took out _several_ power poles". Yeah, 15 is a little more than several.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

ForTheWin said:


> It's even funnier when you read the article. "The truck took out _several_ power poles". Yeah, 15 is a little more than several.


I know... right? Must be the new math.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks like July has been a little rough up in Henrietta for knocking things down with trucks




























https://www.rochesterfirst.com/news...rt-of-days-inn-canopy-in-henrietta/1291842096

Deputies say the box truck tried to pull underneath the canopy and ended up pulling the whole thing down.


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

VWVan said:


> Locally:



I was stuck in this damn mess for a good 1hr 45 minutes (headed southbound, Vancouver -> Surrey). Had to start work at 8am, I arrived at 915ish.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

VWVan said:


> Locally:


Sweet rail slide



nismodrifter said:


> I was stuck in this damn mess for a good 1hr 45 minutes (headed southbound, Vancouver -> Surrey). Had to start work at 8am, I arrived at 915ish.


Get used to it


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Sweet rail slide
> 
> Get used to it


lol why you mad


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

nismodrifter said:


> lol why you mad


At least one bridge/tunnel/hwy 1 goes down every day. At least one, and it cripples everywhere.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

The weeks after labour day is also great, all the students going back to school with their POS cars they bought over the summer:laugh:


----------



## nismodrifter (Apr 2, 2004)

yeah pretty ridiculous

last weeks Knight street incident with the flipped truck was pure madness. never seen such chaos (I live near Marine/Cambie).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VWVan said:


> Locally:


Probably would be a very hot opinion politically... But I earnestly think we should ban anything more than two axle vehicles from the left lane on roads with three or more lanes.
The shear number of "driving WAY too and fast and erratic for my situation" numskulls in trucks/vans pulling barely maintained and moronically loaded and strapped down trailers in the left most lane is insane.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

idk if many is the right word, but many places ban commercial vehicles and trailers from the left lane if 3+ lanes.

course most places have 65 mph limits and know how those are. I will say in CT it's rare to see a TT in the left lane....but they are the professionals and better drivers than most (yeah easy to find exceptions)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

At least it wasn't an Infiniti G37.








I can't for our resident experts to chime in.
Dirty tires = could not brake for that corner harder?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> At least it wasn't an Infiniti G37.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11/10ths

at least the engine didn't catch fire tho amirite


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> Probably would be a very hot opinion politically... But I earnestly think we should ban anything more than two axle vehicles from the left lane on roads with three or more lanes.
> The shear number of "driving WAY too and fast and erratic for my situation" numskulls in trucks/vans pulling barely maintained and moronically loaded and strapped down trailers in the left most lane is insane.


I see that the truck ended up on the median, but who says it was travelling in the left lane?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Probably would be a very hot opinion politically... But I earnestly think we should ban anything more than two axle vehicles from the left lane on roads with three or more lanes.
> The shear number of "driving WAY too and fast and erratic for my situation" numskulls in trucks/vans pulling barely maintained and moronically loaded and strapped down trailers in the left most lane is insane.


Commercial trucks should be on the road from 7 PM until 6 AM only. I'm good for extending that to idiots with trailers too. 



BRealistic said:


> At least it wasn't an Infiniti G37.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really weird because I watched this video last night and I thought the exact same thing. It seemed he had lots of time to slow down.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Stevo12 said:


> I see that the truck ended up on the median, but who says it was travelling in the left lane?


good question

the internet?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stevo12 said:


> I see that the truck ended up on the median, but who says it was travelling in the left lane?


Some people freeze their feet and just steer in panic driving moments.

(I resemble that comment)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stevo12 said:


> I see that the truck ended up on the median, but who says it was travelling in the left lane?


This. It could have JUMPED to the left lane just like the conclusion drawn by the poster who says it was there. It does appear the trailer may be improperly loaded but then again, we can't see from the photos whether there may be some heavy goods in the front weighing down the long boards.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> This. It could have JUMPED to the left lane just like the conclusion drawn by the poster who says it was there. It does appear the trailer may be improperly loaded but then again, we can't see from the photos whether there may be some heavy goods in the front weighing down the long boards.


If I was a betting man...

The driver changed lanes without clearing the trailer (forgot how long it was.. it was there), which caused the truck to turn into the barrier.
Could have been changing from right to middle, or middle to left.
But with a trailer.. you never know. He could have lost it off the right shoulder... then over-corrected and braked and then had the death wobble until this happened.

Actually.. kind of amazed the trailer is still attached and upright.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

or even as simple as the tail wagging the dog.....small blurry picture looks like small trailer. I imagine a max speed 45 sticker on it. I'm sure it felt 11/10ths for the driver.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

For the second time this month the Jackson Covered Bridge in NH has been hit. This time by a cement truck. Oh yeah, the Bridge has a 3 ton limit with signs mentioning this as well...not sure how much a cement truck weighs....but i'm quite sure it's more than 3 tons. This bridge is not the only way to get into town either. There is another road 1500' or so away that leads into town with no bridge to have to deal with.


https://www.conwaydailysun.com/news...cle_f679bcdc-8f59-11e8-926f-cf6dc80d07d8.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

trbochrg said:


> For the second time this month the Jackson Covered Bridge in NH has been hit. This time by a cement truck. Oh yeah, the Bridge has a 3 ton limit with signs mentioning this as well...not sure how much a cement truck weighs....but i'm quite sure it's more than 3 tons. This bridge is not the only way to get into town either. There is another road 1500' or so away that leads into town with no bridge to have to deal with.
> 
> 
> https://www.conwaydailysun.com/news...cle_f679bcdc-8f59-11e8-926f-cf6dc80d07d8.html


1 yard of concrete weighs 2 tons. A full size concrete mixer can carry up to 9 yards. Then add the weight of the truck which is certainly more than 3 tons by itself. Add all that up and the sum equals the driver is a moran!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

> Butler was issued a $62 summons at the scene for disregarding lawfully posted traffic control devices — in this case, the 3-ton weight limit sign, which also says, *“Passenger cars only."*


I guess reading wasn't a specialty of his.

They had just fixed it from July 2nd damage


















142 year old bridge... but nope... we gotta drive over the damn thing with a big azz truck~!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> At least it wasn't an Infiniti G37.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another lesser driver who didn't hone their skills on an autocross course. if they had, they would have been able to instantly realize their mistake and not crash, since the margin of error in autocrossing is so fine compared to hot laps.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> another lesser driver who didn't hone their skills on an autocross course. if they had, they would have been able to instantly realize their mistake and not crash, since the margin of error in autocrossing is so fine compared to hot laps.


Major driver fail. He had plenty of time to think.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> At least it wasn't an Infiniti G37.
> I can't for our resident experts to chime in.
> Dirty tires = could not brake for that corner harder?


He was carrying too much speed and off the line, as if he over-cooked his brakes at the first corner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> He was carrying too much speed and off the line, as if he over-cooked his brakes at the first corner.


Understeer too?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Sweet rail slide


He's blocking four lanes, impressive.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> At least it wasn't an Infiniti G37.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I don't really understand is that if you go off the track with 2 tires and bring it back onto the track, wouldn't you slow down/coast all the way to the next corner  It doesn't look like she let up all that much on the way to the next corner and with all that extra speed there was no way in hell she was going to make that next turn safely. 
Maybe dirty tires contributed a little bit or her brakes might have gone soft, but there was some serious driver error IMO.



Jimmy Russells said:


> Commercial trucks should be on the road from 7 PM until 6 AM only. I'm good for extending that to idiots with trailers too.
> 
> That's really weird because I watched this video last night and I thought the exact same thing. It seemed he had lots of time to slow down.


Good luck with keeping commercial trucks off the roads from 6 AM till 7 PM, since so many businesses count on shipments from commercial trucks during those hours. IMO you'll never be able to eliminate accidents on our roadways 100%, even if we were to go with Autonomous vehicles one day, there would still be car accidents. What doesn't help things is all the distracted drivers, since who knows if a distracted driver cut off the guy driving the truck and trailer and he had to take evasive maneuvers to avoid hitting the car and then lost control, causing him to end up on the median. 
Extending those hours to idiots with trailers would put Uhaul out of business. :laugh: 

I completely agree with you that there should have been plenty of time to slow down before the next turn.



trbochrg said:


> For the second time this month the Jackson Covered Bridge in NH has been hit. This time by a cement truck. Oh yeah, the Bridge has a 3 ton limit with signs mentioning this as well...not sure how much a cement truck weighs....but i'm quite sure it's more than 3 tons. This bridge is not the only way to get into town either. There is another road 1500' or so away that leads into town with no bridge to have to deal with.
> 
> 
> https://www.conwaydailysun.com/news...cle_f679bcdc-8f59-11e8-926f-cf6dc80d07d8.html


It's sad that people have become like sheep and follow instructions blindly, without thinking for themselves if the directions they were given is the best way to go. :facepalm: You can no longer tell people to use common sense when they are given a task. IMO people rely on technology wayyy to much nowadays and it's making us dumber as a society. 
People can no longer do simple math in their head, if you gave someone under the age of 20 a road map and told them to drive from where they're at to a town 200 miles away without using their phone or GPS, they couldn't get there.
The worst story I've heard was from the owners of our local McDonald's...while they were working there one day around noon, they let one of the younger employees go on lunch at 12:15 (mind you they only have traditional clocks on the wall with minute and hour hands and they can't have their cellphone on them while they work) and they told them to be back in half an hour. Needless to say this individual couldn't tell time on a traditional clock and they ask what time they needed to be back. 
How sad is it that we're not even teaching our kids to tell time on a traditional clock and they can only tell time on a digital clock.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

3L3M3NT said:


> What I don't really understand is that if you go off the track with 2 tires and bring it back onto the track, wouldn't you slow down/coast all the way to the next corner  It doesn't look like she let up all that much on the way to the next corner and with all that extra speed there was no way in hell she was going to make that next turn safely.
> Maybe dirty tires contributed a little bit or her brakes might have gone soft, but there was some serious driver error IMO.


Combination of "whew, it's all good" after getting back on the track, and the fact that that's still a turn you have to brake really hard for.
I've run a thousand laps of the ring in Project Cars and Asetto Corsa and I've been off there plenty of times. The kink at the end of a long straight where she went wide, followed by that hard left are both really tricky without downforce.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

3L3M3NT said:


> What I don't really understand is that if you go off the track with 2 tires and bring it back onto the track, wouldn't you slow down/coast all the way to the next corner  It doesn't look like she let up all that much on the way to the next corner and with all that extra speed there was no way in hell she was going to make that next turn safely.
> Maybe dirty tires contributed a little bit or her brakes might have gone soft, but there was some serious driver error IMO.


My theory: The driver was still processing the close call of the previous curve and kinda coasted into the next one, still going too fast. For him/her to hit the brakes hard before the following curve, he/she would've needed to have put the close call behind him/her already.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Son said:


> My theory: The driver was still processing the close call of the previous curve and kinda coasted into the next one, still going too fast. For him/her to hit the brakes hard before the following curve, he/she would've needed to have put the close call behind him/her already.


She is in the dirt for the better part of where she should be off the gas and getting the on brakes, 30 feet before the apex she finally gains some control but is coming in way too fast to make the corner.

Its hard for people to comprehend track speed who have never raced or done a track day.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Smokey Point, Washington

Today


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

so pissed i dont have a dash cam. 

i pulled onto my street this morning coming home from work and i see the neighbors truck backing out of the driveway. all of the sudden it picks up a ton of speed, hits the berm across the street, launches atleast 4ft off the ground, misses the big ass tree and stops when it hits and breaks the neighbors gas line. the driver (in the middle under the tree) mistook the gas for the brake. 

standing in their driveway you can see the tire marks

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

driveway entrance on the left of the photo

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

is that a burnout mark on her driveway all the way across the street? or just water


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

That would be a scary ride!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> is that a burnout mark on her driveway all the way across the street? or just water


she roasted the tire. i think the momentum pushed her harder onto the gas pedal


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

freedo84gti said:


> she roasted the tire. i think the momentum pushed her harder onto the gas pedal


what an idiot


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

freedo84gti said:


> she roasted the tire. i think the momentum pushed her harder onto the gas pedal


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> what an idiot


Apparently has amazing reaction time too. Not only did she stay on the throttle for several seconds it also appears it took forever for her to hit the brake. Judging by the tire marks in the grass she was still on the throttle one-wheel peeling it up the hill :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Apparently has amazing reaction time too. Not only did she stay on the throttle for several seconds it also appears it took forever for her to hit the brake. Judging by the tire marks in the grass she was still on the throttle one-wheel peeling it up the hill :facepalm:


If only she had ordered the limited slip diff, she might have cleared the house and been able to get to her waitress job.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Too bad she missed the tree


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


>


The Internets is destroying faces again!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Test Drive Chaos.

He said he was going to take it for a "spin".

Spun out and crashed it.












> EVERETT, Wash. – A test-drive took a terrible turn when a woman trying to sell a used car ended up with a wrecked vehicle and police searching for the driver.
> 
> 
> It is not how Nicholle Jensen pictured things would go when she agreed to sell a 2004 Subaru Forester for a friend on Monday.
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> Test Drive Chaos.
> 
> He said he was going to *take it for a "spin".*
> 
> Spun out and crashed it.


At least he didn't lie to her.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

deathproof'd


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Trailer sway and it got away


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

:22


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

No brakes.


Before:






and After










> The president of a truckers’ organization said earlier this week that transport trucks have been involved in 16 accidents on the highway so far this year. Carlos García Álvarez of Amotac blamed the high number on poor planning of the highway, which opened last July.
> 
> He said the highway operator, transportation officials and police were planning an inspection next week to determine where to install a runaway truck ramp.
> 
> García said the toll booth itself has been serving to stop trucks without brakes, but didn’t specify how many times that had happened.


Another Tollbooth wipeout.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Just a normal day at the ol' tollbooth.

minor injuries... really... wow


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

seriously



Hand Cannon said:


> Just a normal day at the ol' tollbooth.
> 
> minor injuries... really... wow


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

He just needed a little push.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


> Another Tollbooth wipeout.





> Shocking footage captures the moment a truck loaded with steel rods crashes into a toll barrier along Mexico’s La Marquesa Lerma highway.
> The crash injured seven people, some of whom were working to repair an area already damaged by a crash in April, Se Uno Noticias reports. CCTV footage of Friday’s incident emerged Monday when it was posted to a Toluca road traffic page by E Fabian Lozano.


I am very surprised nobody was instantly killed in that barrage of metal and debris.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

It don't fit, so here it sit.










takes the car lane

https://cdllife.com/2018/truck-tries-go-toll-booth-car-lane-causes-serious-damage/



> The phone call "uhhh..boss..it's Ted. No I am not at the container terminal yet there was...uhmm..an issue if you will....












Authorities say that the truck hit the toll booth at a "fairly high rate of speed."


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

too damn funny

https://komonews.com/news/local/3-men-injured-in-overnight-drive-by-shooting-in-burien



> BURIEN, Wash. - T*hree men who claimed they were injured in a drive-by shooting overnight actually were hit by a shot accidentally fired by one of the three in the back seat of a car, police said.*
> 
> 
> Police and medics responded at about 8:30 p.m. Sunday after one of the victims called 911 and reported that he and two other men had been hit in a drive-by shooting in Burien.
> ...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Roberto Dimento said:


> too damn funny
> 
> https://komonews.com/news/local/3-men-injured-in-overnight-drive-by-shooting-in-burien


hah...


pulls the trigger and it just gak gak gak gak gak....runs away and plugs all three of their legs?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Minor injuries

woof


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

This is why I won't stop on the highway... for anyone. Just too many inattentive morons ready to come off their lane and hit you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Spectacular.

I'll give it a 9.5 for style points. linked... not embed

https://www.newsflare.com/video/862...-crashes-into-toll-booth-on-motorway-in-china


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


> It don't fit, so here it sit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mickey Mouse said:


> Spectacular.
> 
> I'll give it a 9.5 for style points. linked... not embed
> 
> https://www.newsflare.com/video/862...-crashes-into-toll-booth-on-motorway-in-china


I've never been a fan of Toll Booths since they just cause congestion on the highways/interstate they're put on, but after watching the videos and seeing the pictures...it really bothers me now knowing that they increase the risk of causing an accident.
I guess I'd never really thought of the increased risk they bring to our roadways, but now IMO it's another reason they should do away with toll booths and just tax the people in that county like they do in other states that don't have toll booths.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

3L3M3NT said:


> I've never been a fan of Toll Booths since they just cause congestion on the highways/interstate they're put on, but after watching the videos and seeing the pictures...it really bothers me now knowing that they increase the risk of causing an accident.
> I guess I'd never really thought of the increased risk they bring to our roadways, but now IMO it's another reason they should do away with toll booths and just tax the people in that county like they do in other states that don't have toll booths.


Our toll roads do not require slowing down when passing a plaza. Even at 90-95 mph they still pick me up.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Our toll roads do not require slowing down when passing a plaza. Even at 90-95 mph they still pick me up.


That's if you have a pass that is linked to an account. 

Some of us out of towners aren't as lucky to have a pass for every state that we might travel through on our road trip or vacation.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

3L3M3NT said:


> That's if you have a pass that is linked to an account.
> 
> Some of us out of towners aren't as lucky to have a pass for every state that we might travel through on our road trip or vacation.


Nope. Everything is pay by mail without a tag. 
There is no where to stop on our toll roads.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Nope. Everything is pay by mail without a tag.
> There is no where to stop on our toll roads.


Hmmm, now that I can understand, but living in Wisconsin I'm used to dealing with Illinois toll roads. They require you to either stop at the booth or slow down to a crawl and if you're a good shot you can get your change into the basket and then keep going.

I was talking with a friend about this weekend and he mention some tolls require exact change to get through, so you had better stock up on quarters to make sure you can pay that toll. :facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

3L3M3NT said:


> Hmmm, now that I can understand, but living in Wisconsin I'm used to dealing with Illinois toll roads. They require you to either stop at the booth or slow down to a crawl and if you're a good shot you can get your change into the basket and then keep going.
> 
> I was talking with a friend about this weekend and he mention some tolls require exact change to get through, so you had better stock up on quarters to make sure you can pay that toll. :facepalm:


I remember the hell that was toll roads before they switched to no stop here. Now that I have experienced it I am not sure why more places do not embrace it.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

yikes


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)




----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Pick up truck gets hit into guard rail by hit and run driver. Then this happens. Surprisingly only minor injuries, no fatalities.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I guess they just couldn't get there fast enough





















> The two people charged in the U-Haul crash into the carport at Barry Funeral Home earlier this year have been sentenced in City Court.
> 
> Chappell D. Carter, 45, of Utica, was sentenced to 30 days in county jail and was ordered to pay a $80 surcharge after pleading guilty to third-degree aggravated unlicensed operation, according to court officials.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Airborne and a solid hit. Iowa.










and another solid hit.

Pins owner of electronics store up against the wall.

Suspended license. Helena Montana


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks entertaining enough

Woof


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

audifans said:


> Looks entertaining enough
> 
> Woof


Not too bad. Really vivid dashcam footage. I want to know his hardware.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

MN Mongo said:


> Not too bad. Really vivid dashcam footage. I want to know his hardware.


indeed. Now you got me wondering as well. Too bad they don't post that


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

audifans said:


> Looks entertaining enough
> 
> Woof


Pretty impressive doing that cartwheel over the guardrail


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wheelstand said:


> Pretty impressive doing that cartwheel over the guardrail


It always amazes me how strong vehicles are these day. 30-40 years ago a vehicle would have folded up like an accordion hitting a guard rail and rolling over.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Not a crash... but impressive, nonetheless


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> It always amazes me how strong vehicles are these day. 30-40 years ago a vehicle would have folded up like an accordion hitting a guard rail and rolling over.


Yup. I bet at least one door still opens.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Who the **** taught this guy how to motorcycle. Didn't even grab the front brake.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

moto guy.



slo mo is awesome.

ooof... gotta hurt


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Who the **** taught this guy how to motorcycle. Didn't even grab the front brake.


:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> :laugh:


Yabba dabba don't


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Who the **** taught this guy how to motorcycle. Didn't even grab the front brake.


And how the heck did he lock the rear tire with his right foot on the ground? Every modern bike I know has the rear brake in front of the right footpeg.

[edit]Never mind.. Just realized the camera image was mirrored. So he was braking with right foot and dragging the left.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Who the **** taught this guy how to motorcycle. Didn't even grab the front brake.


Maybe he removed the front brake.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Who the **** taught this guy how to motorcycle. Didn't even grab the front brake.


If you don't watch the front view video, you think that the car driver was brake checking the motorcycle. But he was actually stopping for slow/stopped traffic.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Nah I think most folks realized he was slowing for traffic, but front view does show that he view of the left lane was blocked until he was in it, and he wasn't slowing exceptionally quickly.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

Speaking about brake check, umm....what was the driver of the white caravan doing exactly?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jsmyle1%... said:


> Speaking about brake check, umm....what was the driver of the white caravan doing exactly?


Looked like he was staying in his lane and slowing for traffic to me. What did you see?

Here's another one.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

jsmyle1%... said:


> Speaking about brake check, umm....what was the driver of the white caravan doing exactly?


Looking ahead?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jsmyle1%... said:


> Speaking about brake check, umm....what was the driver of the white caravan doing exactly?


yea I thought that looked suspicious too, he had plenty of room in front of him


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Pretty good stunt.

Flip flops... gotta love 'em when driving.



















https://autoweek.com/article/wait-t...er&utm_content=body&utm_campaign=awdailydrive



> THIS IS WHY YOU DON'T WEAR FLIP FLOPS WHILE DRIVING OR PARKING
> Among other reasons
> AUGUST 10, 2018
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> Flip flops... gotta love 'em when driving.


Sure, that's what she said afterwards. Nobody admits to getting the pedals mixed up.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Not a crash... but impressive, nonetheless


Surfing on a car in a flood is impressive, but I'd be more impressed if I knew the guy safely got off at his exit. It'd be a shame to ride the car that far, just to get dumped and crushed.
I'm gunna make it, I'm gunna make it, I'm gunna.... oh, crap.




@McMike said:


> Sure, that's what she said afterwards. Nobody admits to getting the pedals mixed up.


I backed the WRX up onto the lift wearing a pair of sliders. 

Never again.  Going from pedal to pedal with a floppy piece of rubber on your feet is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> I backed the WRX up onto the lift wearing a pair of sliders.
> 
> Never again.  Going from pedal to pedal with a floppy piece of rubber on your feet is a recipe for disaster.


Yeah, but you didn't drive up on top of it. That's what leads me to believe it was pedal mix up. She hit the gas, thinking it was the brake, then doubled down and went to the floor with it. That's how every car ends up in a storefront.

I also never drive with flip flops. They come of and I drive barefoot.


----------



## nolesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


I should have watched this on the news Saturday prior to going to On the Border across the highway from this  We were trying to figure out why the roads were all closed off, completely forgetting the rain may cause the Passaic River to flood.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> Surfing on a car in a flood is impressive, but I'd be more impressed if I knew the guy safely got off at his exit. It'd be a shame to ride the car that far, just to get dumped and crushed.
> I'm gunna make it, I'm gunna make it, I'm gunna.... oh, crap.


Actually, a little later, you can see he got sort of "let off" downstream and was able to get to shore it appears. I thought he was gonna get crushed with the truck hitting at the beginning.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Yep.... I got this 2 wheels on the ground thing.

They say it's inherently unstable.

Whadda they know?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1BnNiSZhIk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The motorcycle had enough of the squid rider, tossed him on the freeway, and kept on going. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hand Cannon said:


> Yep.... I got this 2 wheels on the ground thing.
> 
> They say it's inherently unstable.


Plenty of wrong here. :laugh:

Mostly, he touched the front brake, and turned the handle bar. End of the ride. :laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

motorcycle gets such an ignominious, disgraceful death, however


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

@McMike said:


> I also never drive with flip flops. They come of and I drive barefoot.


This.
But I do not wear flip flops so I do it with dress shoes and some boots.


----------



## gcodori (Apr 27, 2005)

audifans said:


> motorcycle gets such an ignominious, disgraceful death, however


And the rider practicing the theory of "if you relax in an accident you'll be less injured" by simply flopping on to the concrete face first like a dead fish and just riding out the momentum.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

gcodori said:


> And the rider practicing the theory of "if you relax in an accident you'll be less injured" by simply flopping on to the concrete face first like a dead fish and just riding out the momentum.


It's like he was passed out before he hit the ground. Weird.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Jimmy Russells said:


> It's like he was passed out before he hit the ground. Weird.


i was wondering the same thing, but if he did he came back awfully fast


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Plenty of wrong here. :laugh:
> 
> Mostly, he touched the front brake, and turned the handle bar. End of the ride. :laugh:


Looks like he grabbed a handful. 

I also noticed that his right indicator stayed on as the bike made the next two lane changes. :thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Looked like he was staying in his lane and slowing for traffic to me. What did you see?
> 
> Here's another one.


This was completely avoidable from motorcyclist point of view. Yes it happened fast but still far enough in front of him to take evasive action.

He locks up the rear in a panic rather than looking where he wants to go and it clips the car.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

97audia4 said:


> This was completely avoidable from motorcyclist point of view. Yes it happened fast but still far enough in front of him to take evasive action.


It was 1.5 seconds from the time that white SUV appeared to the time he clipped it. Unless you're a pro racer, you're not avoiding it without major luck.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> It was 1.5 seconds from the time that white SUV appeared to the time he clipped it. Unless you're a pro racer, you're not avoiding it without major luck.


[InternetSafetyExpert] No more than 5mph faster than regular traffic is the safer way to ride. When everyone slows down, especially in heavy traffic, just hit the throttle, no wait err, just slow down. [/InternetSafetyExpert]


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

97audia4 said:


> This was completely avoidable from motorcyclist point of view. Yes it happened fast but still far enough in front of him to take evasive action.
> 
> He locks up the rear in a panic rather than looking where he wants to go and it clips the car.


It made me nervous even before I saw the accident start. All those brake lights and he didn't even lift.

That probably wasn't the Vue he was expecting to see on the way to work that morning..


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Sorry, I forgot that all of TCL members are perfect (race car) drivers, financial experts and lawyers.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Watch it at 1/4 speed. 


LT1M21Stingray said:


> Plenty of wrong here. :laugh:
> 
> Mostly, he touched the front brake, and turned the handle bar. End of the ride. :laugh:


He just grabbed a handful of front brake. Didn't turn until it was already going over.



gcodori said:


> And the rider practicing the theory of "if you relax in an accident you'll be less injured" by simply flopping on to the concrete face first like a dead fish and just riding out the momentum.


At quarter speed you can see he was hanging onto the bars until the bike hit the ground (the handlebars snap left as the bike's hard bits hit the ground and he keeps going right) so with his arms to the left, and body flung to the right, he pretty much hit the ground helmet first. I think he was unconscious for a second or two. 

FWIW, this is why most modern bikes have ABS. I had occasion to use mine yesterday. Coming down a 4 lane divided highway into a canyon where there are no shoulders on the sides, just concrete barriers. Right at the entrance to the canyon there's a light, with a blinking yellow left turn for oncoming traffic. Someone in a big pickup truck decided to make a U-turn (initiated it while I was already well in view, approaching at about 55mph), and ended up not able to complete the turn, sitting perpendicular to and blocking both lanes with his nose about 2 feet from the concrete barrier on the right. I got *hard* on the brakes enough to feel a couple ABS pulses. Truck backs up which left a large enough gap that I could have passed in front of him, but then immediately pulled forward to complete the turn blocking my lane again. I swerved left still on the brakes and ended up matching his speed at about 15mph as I pulled alongside his door. Not saying I couldn't have done it without ABS on my old bike, but it sure helped.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Senior Member said:


> Sorry, I forgot that all of TCL members are perfect (race car) drivers, financial experts and lawyers.


No forgiveness unless you drive 11/tents on an ice covered parking lot around cones.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Speaking of two wheelers


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


> Speaking of two wheelers


That went better than expected.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Not car related, but still a hell of an accident. I think he might've struck the boat's propeller.

[video]https://imgur.com/gallery/H8Zsmu4[/video]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ForTheWin said:


> Not car related, but still a hell of an accident. I think he might've struck the boat's propeller.
> 
> [video]https://imgur.com/gallery/H8Zsmu4[/video]


Assuming that is a real video, it is likely that there was a fuel leak inside the jetski and the vapors built up and exploded. The boat's propeller wouldn't have been turning at the dock or the boat would have been moving.


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Senior Member said:


> It was 1.5 seconds from the time that white SUV appeared to the time he clipped it. Unless you're a pro racer, you're not avoiding it without major luck.


There was plenty of time to do something, and he locked the rear up in a panic. Clearly a rider with little experience with challenging riding. He also came charging up to rapidly slowing traffic like a dummy. This was 100% avoidable for him, but lazy bike riders ride lazy.

Oh come on, don't get your jimmys rustled just because you have less than normal reaction speed. Those of us who ride know to always scan far ahead and you don't charge into rapidly slowing traffic, and also don't panic grab/push ANY brake. But if you'd like to be bothered, I guess that's your thing. 1.5 seconds in a panic situation is plenty of time for someone proficient to act.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

WALS1 said:


> There was plenty of time to do something, and he locked the rear up in a panic. Clearly a rider with little experience with challenging riding. He also came charging up to rapidly slowing traffic like a dummy. This was 100% avoidable for him, but lazy bike riders ride lazy.
> 
> Oh come on, don't get your jimmys rustled just because you have less than normal reaction speed. Those of us who ride know to always scan far ahead and you don't charge into rapidly slowing traffic, and also don't panic grab/push ANY brake. But if you'd like to be bothered, I guess that's your thing. 1.5 seconds in a panic situation is plenty of time for someone proficient to act.


Its also why you practice panic braking in parking lots and take classes. People think miles ridden= skills that is just not the case.

Lack of situational awareness is what gets riders killed or severely injured, but I am sure somewhere in the news article it will mention he had a helmet because that is what really matters.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> Sorry, I forgot that all of TCL members are perfect (race car) drivers, financial experts and lawyers.


As a matter of fact, we are. We all drive 11/tents all day long.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> Lack of situational awareness is what gets riders killed or severely injured, but I am sure somewhere in the news article it will mention he had a helmet because that is what really matters.


This. :laugh:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

WALS1 said:


> There was plenty of time to do something, and he locked the rear up in a panic. Clearly a rider with little experience with challenging riding. He also came charging up to rapidly slowing traffic like a dummy. This was 100% avoidable for him, but lazy bike riders ride lazy.
> 
> Oh come on, don't get your jimmys rustled just because you have less than normal reaction speed. Those of us who ride know to always scan far ahead and you don't charge into rapidly slowing traffic, and also don't panic grab/push ANY brake. But if you'd like to be bothered, I guess that's your thing. 1.5 seconds in a panic situation is plenty of time for someone proficient to act.


As I said before, I'm really sorry. I'm just a guy who drives the speed limit in the right lane and probably would never encounter such situation, especially on a motorbike. Can you please forgive me.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Just a lil' crunch and munch


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Just a lil' crunch and munch


I saw this a while back, posted to Imgur with a link to an article about it. Apparently the lady driving the VW just assumed traffic would make room for her. :laugh:


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

What is it about motorcyclists and going way faster than traffic?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Rory Calhoun said:


> What is it about motorcyclists and going way faster than traffic?


I was really hoping he'd at least get a leg smooshed. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

He had the option and time to take the shoulder, if your that stupid then I don't feel sorry for you


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> What is it about motorcyclists and going way faster than traffic?


geeze... let's just be a moron and forget about commanding the drive.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> I was really hoping he'd at least get a leg smooshed.
> 
> Maybe next time.


Stupid Europeans and their under rider bars on the side.


----------



## slacker01 (Jul 5, 2015)

Did I see Rick James in there at the 25-second Mark?


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

DUB0RA said:


> He had the option and time to take the shoulder


I said the same before I read your post. 

If you're coming in that hot (which he was not) and have to make a last second call, take the damn shoulder. I think this guy has been watching too many movies and thought the trucks would magically open up for him. :banghead:


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

ElectroMike said:


> I said the same before I read your post.
> 
> If you're coming in that hot (which he was not) and have to make a last second call, take the damn shoulder. I think this guy has been watching too many movies and thought the trucks would magically open up for him. :banghead:


Don't forget about that car in the left lane right behind the semi. Biker likely thought he didn't have the room to hit the shoulder. And the right side was way too narrow with that guard rail.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

In the video you can see far enough ahead to see that traffic was almost at a dead stop, meaning he had already made the decision to try and squeeze through the 2 trucks far before coming alongside the car in the left lane.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Yeah I didn't film it but it clearly fits in as a wacky accident. And if you view this on a phone via tapatalk, it fits the phone vertically.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> if you view this on a phone via tapatalk, it fits the phone vertically.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Yeah I didn't film it but it clearly fits in as a wacky accident. And if you view this on a phone via tapatalk, it fits the phone vertically.


Still does not fix the issue, but there is no need to take it personally. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> Yeah I didn't film it but it clearly fits in as a wacky accident. And if you view this on a phone via tapatalk, it fits the phone vertically.


Don't defend them.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

heh... ridiculous vertical format. ugh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Funny thing about some vertical videos. The one I posted would show full screen on a phone nicely. Others you pull up on your phone horizontal and see it was filmed vertically. So you turn your phone to vertical and the video gets even smaller. :banghead:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Funny thing about some vertical videos. The one I posted would show full screen on a phone nicely. Others you pull up on your phone horizontal and see it was filmed vertically. So you turn your phone to vertical and the video gets even smaller. :banghead:


For all we know, maybe the guy who filmed the train video looks like the dude on the left.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Still does not fix the issue, but there is no need to take it personally. :laugh::laugh:


there's also no need to post this waste of time trash considering you know full well the person that filmed it vertically isn't here.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> there's also no need to post this waste of time trash considering you know full well the person that filmed it vertically isn't here.


The content provider not need to be present to raise awareness.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

@McMike said:


> The content provider not need to be present to raise awareness.


yea that's what this forum needs, more vertical video awareness. considering every time someone posts a vertical video you and a bunch of other people start frothing at the mouth.

vertical videos exist, move on with your lives


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> yea that's what this forum needs, more vertical video awareness. considering every time someone posts a vertical video you and a bunch of other people start frothing at the mouth.
> 
> vertical videos exist, move on with your lives


Please show us on this doll where the Internet hurt you.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Don't recall if this was posted before (doesn't look familiar) but this is June of 2017 in London, Canada. Car crashes into power pole and rather spectacularly sends electrical fires across the lines.

EDIT: Sorry, can't figure out how to embed this video. Here's a link to the story.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/lond...motor-vehicle-crash-with-explosions-1.4177037


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

If Apple or Android really want to do a service to the world they would not allow the phone to film while being held in portrait orientation.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> yea that's what this forum needs, more vertical video awareness. considering every time someone posts a vertical video you and a bunch of other people start frothing at the mouth.
> 
> vertical videos exist, move on with your lives


Son, we live in a world that has video formatting, and that formatting has to be guarded by men with comments. Who’s gonna do it? You? Spockcat?

I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for these vertical videographers, and you curse the people who fight them. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That my comment, while tragic, probably eliminates sidebars. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, eliminates sidebars. You don’t want the truth because deep down in places you don’t talk about at parties, you want my comments on the internet, you need my comments on the internet.

We use words like landscape, resolution and horizontal. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent enjoying online content. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very 16:9 that I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a keyboard, and head to the source of these videos and ridicule these people.

Either way, I don’t give a damn what you think you are entitled to.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Son, we live in a world that has video formatting, and that formatting has to be guarded by men with comments. Who’s gonna do it? You? Spockcat?
> 
> I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for these vertical videographers, and you curse the people who fight them. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That my comment, while tragic, probably eliminates sidebars. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, eliminates sidebars. You don’t want the truth because deep down in places you don’t talk about at parties, you want my comments on the internet, you need my comments on the internet.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Son, we live in a world that has video formatting, and that formatting has to be guarded by men with comments. Who’s gonna do it? You? Spockcat?
> 
> I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for these vertical videographers, and you curse the people who fight them. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That my comment, while tragic, probably eliminates sidebars. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, eliminates sidebars. You don’t want the truth because deep down in places you don’t talk about at parties, you want my comments on the internet, you need my comments on the internet.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, that was incredible.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Son, we live in a world that has video formatting, and that formatting has to be guarded by men with comments. Who’s gonna do it? You? Spockcat?
> 
> I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for these vertical videographers, and you curse the people who fight them. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That my comment, while tragic, probably eliminates sidebars. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, eliminates sidebars. You don’t want the truth because deep down in places you don’t talk about at parties, you want my comments on the internet, you need my comments on the internet.
> 
> ...















:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Son, we live in a world that has video formatting, and that formatting has to be guarded by men with comments. Who’s gonna do it? You? Spockcat?
> 
> I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for these vertical videographers, and you curse the people who fight them. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That my comment, while tragic, probably eliminates sidebars. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, eliminates sidebars. You don’t want the truth because deep down in places you don’t talk about at parties, you want my comments on the internet, you need my comments on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Son, we live in a world that has video formatting, and that formatting has to be guarded by men with comments. Who’s gonna do it? You? Spockcat?
> 
> I have a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for these vertical videographers, and you curse the people who fight them. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what I know. That my comment, while tragic, probably eliminates sidebars. And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, eliminates sidebars. You don’t want the truth because deep down in places you don’t talk about at parties, you want my comments on the internet, you need my comments on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

There is a time and place for everything.   :wave:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> There is a time and place for everything.


Keep it on your device and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Crazy rich Asians part 2


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

very expensive
brand new BMW
smashed
test drive
accelerator
no one was injured
went viral
need is a driver
quite easy to get one


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Jimmy Russells said:


> If Apple or Android really want to do a service to the world they would not allow the phone to film while being held in portrait orientation.


The phones should auto rotate to film horizontally even if they are held vertically.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Camry?


I feel stupid, I just realized what happened here. :laugh:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

right on thru.












> here's no question that guardrails save lives, but they can also be extremely dangerous when the angle of impact sends the rail spearing through a car some sort of hellish halberd. That's how Robert Kubica was almost killed in a rally crash back in 2011, and how this incredibly lucky driver in Pennsylvania nearly met the same fate this week after reportedly falling asleep at the wheel.
> 
> The Greene County Regional Police Department writes on Facebook that a 24-year-old man named Seth Yoders was driving his Ford Focus on Tuesday morning when he drifted off the road near Morris Township, Pennsylvania and struck the terminal end of a guardrail head-on. Pictures show the metal rail punched straight through the engine bay, piercing the firewall and ending up in what looks like a perfect position to chop the poor guy in half, Final Destination-style.
> 
> ...


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

spockcat said:


> Crazy rich Asians part 2


I'll never understand the "pressed the accelerator by mistake" ****. Yeah, you can press the wrong pedal. But it isn't like it takes 20 minutes to realize "Oh, I'm pressing the wrong pedal."


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Mickey Mouse said:


> right on thru.


I'm seeing quite a few guardrails being given this treatment, for this exact reason.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I can't believe it's 2018 and people still aren't wearing seat belts.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

@McMike said:


> I can't believe it's 2018 and people still aren't wearing seat belts.


He's a coal miner. He's already dead.... he just wants to cheat the cancer out of getting the win.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

@McMike said:


> I can't believe it's 2018 and people still aren't wearing seat belts.


This. 



Surf Green said:


> He's a coal miner. He's already dead.... he just wants to cheat the cancer out of getting the win.



This, too.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I can't believe it's 2018 and people still aren't wearing seat belts.


Whaddya mean, that probably saved his life. There is no way he would have survived if he had been sat exactly where he was supposed to.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Mickey Mouse said:


> right on thru
> 
> 
> 
> > _hellish halberd_


sword?, guillotine? meh...
Kudos for the copy writer flexing the vocab muscle.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

No seatbelt guy

"yup, no seatbelt... it's the way to survive getting run thru" . 
"guess I'll be continuing that behavior"


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> He's a coal miner. He's already dead.... he just wants to cheat the cancer out of getting the win.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

VWVan said:


> The phones should auto rotate to film horizontally even if they are held vertically.


For all the talent in Silicon Valley.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ooops

https://twitter.com/MDOT_LanJxn/status/1031961753859620864


Michigan DOT said:


> Did you lose a motorcycle today, driving on I-69? Always drive safely, and watch out for construction zones. Sometimes you don't see workers or curing concrete. You can pick your bike up at impound, the Sheriff will be waiting.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

@McMike said:


> I can't believe it's 2018 and people still aren't wearing seat belts.


I actually think not wearing a seat belt probably saved this guy's life. As he crashed his body flew up into the windshield (you can see impact on glass) leaving room for the guardrail to stab it's way into the drivers seat. Car crashes, body goes up, guardrail goes in, body comes back down sitting on guardrail.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

just wiping the road


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

gahhhh.....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

Roberto Dimento said:


> gahhhh.....


last one made me burst in laughter


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Yes. Unfortunately death occurred here, but that flagger really created huge problems for the moron trucker.

Damn.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

distracted... then compacted


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> Yes. Unfortunately death occurred here, but that flagger really created huge problems for the moron trucker.
> 
> Damn.


yea a lot of blame to pass around here I think.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

And now for something completely different...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't ever cut a horse off in traffic


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

hah... absolutely hilarious... minus the stunned cyclist feeling run over.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Rather amazing that you can smash into a truck head on and sort of shrug it off. Modern safety technology has made crashes survivable.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Rather amazing that you can smash into a truck head on and sort of shrug it off. Modern safety technology has made crashes survivable.


Agreed. That was an offset frontal impact, something that would have resulted in death years ago.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

chucchinchilla said:


> Agreed. That was an offset frontal impact, something that would have resulted in death years ago.


That's a pretty incredible video


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

he must have fallen asleep or something right?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

That was crazy. GPS points to Østfold, Norway. That airbag turned his face red like a drunken Irishman tho.

Awesome reactions by the tailing driver.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

That's why people buy a Volvo.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Amazing that we get these up close and personal records of smash ups.

Here is a reckless trucker doing the "slip slidin' away" routine without smashing something.

What a jerk and potentially homicidal maniac


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


> Amazing that we get these up close and personal records of smash ups.
> 
> Here is a reckless trucker doing the "slip slidin' away" routine without smashing something.
> 
> What a jerk and potentially homicidal maniac


our local bus drivers in town are like that


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


> Here is a *reckless* trucker doing the "slip slidin' away" routine *without smashing something.*


Or God-like?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

100 mph in a Mercedes with bald tires.










> A dangerous driver has been jailed for 11 months after a horrifying 100mph crash - in which a Mini was sent spinning across three lanes of a busy motorway.
> 
> Peter Goodfellow, 36, was caught on dash-cam footage weaving in and out of traffic on a motorway, before smashing into the blue Mini and ending up off the road himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Doing a 180 while not belted in


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

chucchinchilla said:


> Agreed. That was an offset frontal impact, something that would have resulted in death years ago.


not sure progress is such a good thing...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Rather amazing that you can smash into a truck head on and sort of shrug it off. Modern safety technology has made crashes survivable.


It looks like camera car had an AEB system, it stopped quick and on point!


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

That hay really baled out of there


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Yanking the wheel back. Not a great idea.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Celica wipeout.

Too damn fast


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

sebasEuRo said:


> That's why people buy a Volvo.


No kidding, the passenger compartment held up amazingly well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> Celica wipeout.
> 
> Too damn fast


and a pileup, indeed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

nothing like fire to get adrenaline flowing










https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loc...gefield-Park-Creek-NYC-Traffic-271811791.html


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

"Them Duke boys are going environmentally friendly." (cue Dixie horns)


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


This is actually pretty old. Guy died.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> "Them Duke boys are going environmentally friendly." (cue Dixie horns)


WOW! That is some serious air!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

geeze. that's nuts


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mickey Mouse said:


> geeze. that's nuts



Link to story since it isn't provided: https://www.barrietoday.com/local-n...cks-crashes-into-parking-lot-8-photos-1029716


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Mickey Mouse said:


> geeze. that's nuts



why on earth would you do that to an expensive car like that?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

That's barely a 2 year old car



> On Tuesday, Aug. 28, 2018, Barrie Police arrested and charged a 46-year-old Barrie man with dangerous driving following a single motor vehicle collision.
> 
> Just after 8 p.m., police arrived in the area of Little Avenue and Garden Drive in the City of Barrie and located a demolished 2016 4-door Tesla.
> 
> ...


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

It simply floors me that almost everything that happens with crashes these days has one or two cameras ready to record it. Amazing time we live in


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> "Them Duke boys are going environmentally friendly." (cue Dixie horns)


Had a 7-series come in for service, customer complaint was something along the lines of "hit a bump, now making a noise underneath". Well, the lower front apron was scuffed and cracked, the oil pan clearly hit - the middle of the car was fine - then the rear was simiarly banged up and the rear shocks completely blown out. He began to b1tch when we told him it wasn't a warranty-related problem, but when pressed further, the guy admitted to hitting a crest at 70 mph and catching big air with 5 people in the car. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> why on earth would you do that to an expensive car like that?



auto*PILOT*?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

airborne 100 feet. wow.

I guess if you are drunk enough, you don't mind doing anything in a vehicle, but that's impressive


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I love the comments on Jalopnik



> WIW, I once met a guy in LA who was trying to restore a charger when the show was on. He said you couldn’t find a used charger part for love nor money anywhere around LA— the show had bought everything so they could keep jumping cars.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

46 year old....obviously trying to channel his inner Clark


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Hand Cannon said:


> I love the comments on Jalopnik


Apparently they went through 300 cars, in 147 episodes.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Wheelstand said:


> Yanking the wheel back. Not a great idea.


Texting and driving? 

At least he only took himself out. Dumb***.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

ForTheWin said:


> Texting and driving?
> 
> At least he only took himself out. Dumb***.


fell asleep or passed out is my guess


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> That was crazy. GPS points to Østfold, Norway. That airbag turned his face red like a drunken Irishman tho.
> 
> Awesome reactions by the tailing driver.


Yep, occurred no far from where i live, very close to the Rudskogen track.

Someone grabbed a still, pretty significant damage to the hauler as well.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> Yep, occurred no far from where i live, very close to the Rudskogen track.
> 
> Someone grabbed a still, pretty significant damage to the hauler as well.


Dang. That's a hard hit to tear up a big truck like that.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

sebasEuRo said:


> That's why people buy a Volvo.


Amazing that Volvo still has that image. These days a Renault, Honda, whatever is just as safe - they just don't have the image that Volvo got in the past decades. And Mercedes, BMW and Audi had equally safe products back in the '80s, but Volvo just marketed their cars with the safety aspect.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

ForTheWin said:


> Texting and driving?
> 
> At least he only took himself out. Dumb***.


Comments in YouTube say that he was suffering from a heart attack or some other medical condition.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

MontoyaF1 said:


> Comments in YouTube say that he was suffering from a heart attack or some other medical condition.


If that's the case, then fate does not like that man.


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


> Dang. That's a hard hit to tear up a big truck like that.


That was sheer luck. The brunt of the impact was taken by the front wheel and suspension on the truck, not the frame rail.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Dravenport said:


> yea a lot of blame to pass around here I think.


I wouldve thought the guy in the red truck might have got a little hurt, if thats the death that happened. Watched it a couple times and didnt look that bad overall.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Car Problems said:


> I wouldve thought the guy in the red truck might have got a little hurt, if thats the death that happened. Watched it a couple times and didnt look that bad overall.


There's a sedan in front of the pickup, you see it roll over to the right after the impact. Both occupants were ejected and killed. Buckle up.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Tail wagging the dog. Oof.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> yea a lot of blame to pass around here I think.


reading the article, the semi driver fell asleep, so the semi wasn't driving a consistent line, which is why the flagger was running around.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

hoo boy








> The truck driver, Yang Juyong then called for local firefighters and medical assistance for Chen. Chen was sent to a nearby hospital, where doctors said his injuries were not life threatening.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Geez, the truck driver just pulled straight out into live traffic. I hope he helped the biker because he was the cause of the accident. 

Also like how the firefighters don't have SCBAs on. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

What that truck did was dumb, but he was in view for a long time, and it doesn't even look like the motorcyclist tried to stop.

That truck driver looks like he went to School Bus Driver school. "I'm pulling out, irregardless of traffic. They'll stop."
Motorcyclist must be a TCL'r, "That shouldn't be there, I'll just plow into it"


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> What that truck did was dumb, but he was in view for a long time, and it doesn't even look like the motorcyclist tried to stop.
> 
> That truck driver looks like he went to School Bus Driver school. "I'm pulling out, irregardless of traffic. They'll stop."
> Motorcyclist must be a TCL'r, "That shouldn't be there, I'll just plow into it"


I would like to see what happened beforehand.

I bet the truck driver pulled out confidently because there was no traffic at the time in the lane closest to him, but he misjudged the amount of traffic in the lane he was turning into. While waiting for a gap he ended up blocking oncoming traffic. 

I too don't understand why that motorcyclist couldn't see that his pathway was blocked. He had plenty of time to react.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/ClasificandoConcordia/videos/10212654022441740/

not traffic... but definitely a WTF moment.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ClasificandoConcordia/videos/10212654022441740/
> 
> not traffic... but definitely a WTF moment.


video of a video cameras display....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> hoo boy


Bullseye.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> Tail wagging the dog. Oof.


Just the still image of this elephant coming towards you is enough to increase your heart rate


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Double-V said:


> Geez, the truck driver just pulled straight out into live traffic. I hope he helped the biker because he was the cause of the accident.
> 
> Also like how the firefighters don't have SCBAs on. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I like the guy with the car. Runs out, oh wait, my car. Gets back in and parks it in a safe spot.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow.....just wow!

So much stuff going on there....

The Lexus driver? “Driver” is way too generous of a description. I’ve heard the term “stale green light” but what do you call a red light that has been red for a while???? Geeeeeeeezsch!

The Civic driver needs an undergarment change in lane two.... As for the pedestrian? I’d Ike to see the rest of the video where she gives the “driver” the smack down!


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

TaaT said:


>


That's some enraging **** right there. Changing lanes without either looking what's there, or deciding to push that traffic aside / endangering it. Actually running a red light, though stopping right after it on the crosswalk, nearly backing up into a pedestrian that's crossing. That driver either is blind as a bat and has zero situational awareness, or has a callous disregard for other people's lives. Either way, should not be allowed to operate a vehicle.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^ We even have a show here dedicated to showing how easy it is to get a drivers license. It has over 14 seasons!


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Zembla said:


> That's some enraging **** right there. Changing lanes without either looking what's there, or deciding to push that traffic aside / endangering it. Actually running a red light, though stopping right after it on the crosswalk, nearly backing up into a pedestrian that's crossing. That driver either is blind as a bat and has zero situational awareness, or has a callous disregard for other people's lives. Either way, should not be allowed to operate a vehicle.


That's the kinda **** I see just about every day on Long Island. People cutting off semis right before jamming on their brakes, cutting from the HOV lane across all three lanes with no signal to make it to an exit, coming up from the right lane zipping over into the left lane then driving 10-15 slower than everyone else, and more. The amount of drivers doing stupid **** out here is nuts. Turn signals, right of way, and the safety of others are foreign concepts to drivers here.


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Mickey Mouse said:


> right on thru.


:what:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> ^^^ We even have a show here dedicated to showing how easy it is to get a drivers license. It has over 14 seasons!


In Richmond BC all you have to do is pay off the instructor!


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

VWVan said:


> In Richmond BC all you have to do is pay off the instructor!


Here in Ontario they bus them all to the out of the GTA are test centers.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

I always like PIT maneuvers. :30 will do it.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Sacrifice everything. 

Really, trying to outrun the cops in a Kia Rio???


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

moronic overtaking


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Hand Cannon said:


> Completely normal Russian overtaking


FTFY


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Double-V said:


> Sacrifice everything.
> 
> Really, trying to outrun the cops in a Kia Rio???


Well, as soon as he was out of the car, he took a knee. Perfect opportunity to denounce police brutality.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Well, as soon as he was out of the car, he took a knee. Perfect opportunity to denounce police brutality.


Not gonna lie, this made me LOL way too hard.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Virginia-Parking-Job-Goes-Wrong-492804011.html


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Cabin Pics said:


> Not gonna lie, this made me LOL way too hard.


ga ha ha


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Well, as soon as he was out of the car, he took a knee. Perfect opportunity to denounce police brutality.


oh man... that's rich .


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Double-V said:


> Really, trying to outrun the cops in a Kia Rio???


A former NFL player *in* a Kia Rio is bad enough. Did he downsize from a Cadenza?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Yesterday... San Fran


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

kowabonga said:


> Yesterday... San Fran


Gotta love how the driver just noped the **** out. Whatever happened to stopping and checking on people to make sure they were okay?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

ForTheWin said:


> Whatever happened to stopping and checking on people to make sure they were okay?


Nothing?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Rory Calhoun said:


> I always like PIT maneuvers. :30 will do it.


Good thing I read the story info... armed robbery.
Idiots.
At first I was like "PIT at speed into trees? really?"
But the armed robbery makes that moot.

*It's like using Lester's car (Aveo) as a getaway car in a GTA V heist. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ForTheWin said:


> Gotta love how the driver just noped the **** out. Whatever happened to stopping and checking on people to make sure they were okay?


It's San Francisco. You could get mugged by a homeless person or have your car stolen while you are checking on the bus driver.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Good thing I read the story info... armed robbery.
> Idiots.
> At first I was like "PIT at speed into trees? really?"
> But the armed robbery makes that moot.
> ...


heh... well the robbery title was plastered on the video cover screen so there's that hint.

I just couldn't believe they actually tried to get away in that thing.

Good practice for the cops.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

kowabonga said:


> I just couldn't believe they actually tried to get away in that thing.


When they could have used something more appropriate, like a 1981 Vanagon with 70 horsepower. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Good thing I read the story info... armed robbery.
> Idiots.
> At first I was like "PIT at speed into trees? really?"
> But the armed robbery makes that moot.
> ...


I'll be that guy and say probably not the safest environment for a PIT. Could have gone horribly wrong if the Rio seriously over corrected and ended up on the other side of divided road and head on into another car. But it all worked out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

[video]https://streamable.com/s/d76c8/qaacub[/video]


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

wow... airborn~!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Gee 

Basically non life threatening injuries in complete smash up


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

^Driving cultures are different. In Russia the drivers would've gotten out of their cars, baseball bats ready. Whichever Asian country this is from, they clearly keep it real rather than keep their cars dent free. :screwy:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Surprised nobody posted this yet:










Female driver too - Brake failure at the top of the corkscrew. Spent a couple days in hospital, but she is ok. I can't believe the wall didn't move at all 

Full vid:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

^I would've never thought an impact like that is enough to rip a car with a cage apart. Wow.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Son said:


> ^I would've never thought an impact like that is enough to rip a car with a cage apart. Wow.


im not sure the quality of the cage is up to snuff... given that even if the car split, was the guy not wearing a 5 point harness to flop around like a fish?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

madrussian said:


> im not sure the quality of the cage is up to snuff... given that even if the car split, was the guy not wearing a 5 point harness to flop around like a fish?


From what i understand that was a woman driver, and she walked away with only minor injuries... 

Now, i think the bigger thing is, WTF are those exposed trees not protected/shielded, on the outside of a corner on a race track no less...... :screwy::what: .... just asking for trouble...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

This is why Vad keeps his cage.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> From what i understand that was a woman driver, and she walked away with only minor injuries...
> 
> Now, i think the bigger thing is, WTF are those exposed trees not protected/shielded, on the outside of a corner on a race track no less...... :screwy::what: .... just asking for trouble...


Her helmet even came off. Looks like lots of bad safety issues there.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Her helmet even came off. Looks like lots of bad safety issues there.


OK, that's borderline comical.

Also, is the guy on the pickup's bed like "YES!" after the crash?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Son said:


> OK, that's borderline comical.
> 
> Also, is the guy on the pickup's bed like "YES!" after the crash?


Probably flagging ambulance.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

It looks like there are so many disregards to safety in that clip on everyones part to start its own discussion thread.. WOW is all I got to say.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

VdubXXIV said:


> It looks like there are so many disregards to safety in that clip on everyones part to start its own discussion thread.. WOW is all I got to say.


This X1000.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Surprised nobody posted this yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YT comments say driver error.

Plus, https://sportscar365.com/imsa/lambo...ms-functioned-appropriately-in-monk-accident/


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Holy cow! I can't help but watch that over and over.

the dude in orange shirt doesn't seem to be in any rush to help her. The guy in the cab of the truck got rocked a bit:laugh:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Sad local accident


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Another Volvo in a small overlap scenario. This time against a non-deforming barrier. All occupants (three of them) made it out of there with non-life-threatening injuries.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"Parking Practice"










https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...n-Montgomery-Co-Community-Pool-493384271.html


Edit - I'm assuming that's where they broke through the fence. Impressive.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

thegave said:


> YT comments say driver error.


Even I haven't overshot that corner in Forza so badly. :laugh:


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

@McMike said:


> "Parking Practice"


So who is the first to identify the car. Is it an early 90s 5 series?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MontoyaF1 said:


> So who is the first to identify the car. Is it an early 90s 5 series?


Trunk seems too short for that. Don't have a guess though.

Do have another photo of the scene.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

MontoyaF1 said:


> So who is the first to identify the car. Is it an early 90s 5 series?


It's not a 5 series. I'm thinking Honda Civic sedan, based on the windows.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

MontoyaF1 said:


> So who is the first to identify the car. Is it an early 90s 5 series?


It's a 98 Corolla.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MontoyaF1 said:


> So who is the first to identify the car. Is it an early 90s 5 series?


I'm thinking 7th gen Corolla.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

McMike can figure out the car, if nothing else he can photoshop whatever need be. :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

@McMike said:


> I'm thinking 7th gen Corolla.


I'm changing my answer to Civic. Corolla trunklid is even with the window openings. Civic's trunklid is 2-3" taller.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> McMike can figure out the car, if nothing else he can photoshop whatever need be. :laugh:


I know, I know, I've been wrong before, but In my defense that Mazda badge was actually on that Suzuki.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> I'm changing my answer to Civic. Corolla trunklid is even with the window openings. Civic's trunklid is 2-3" taller.


I'll go with an amphibious car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Edit - I'm assuming that's where they broke through the fence. Impressive.


I wasn't too far off.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> I know, I know, I've been wrong before, but In my defense that Mazda badge was actually on that Suzuki.


Mazuki?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Son said:


> Even I haven't overshot that corner in Forza so badly. :laugh:


Yeah that just seems kind of implausible. That would be a serious lapse in concentration.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Yeah that just seems kind of implausible. That would be a serious lapse in concentration.


I posted the link to the article: https://sportscar365.com/imsa/lambo...ms-functioned-appropriately-in-monk-accident/



> Lamborghini has released a statement following Sheena Monk’s accident in Saturday’s Lamborghini Super Trofeo North America race at WeatherTech Raceway Laguna Seca, citing that all operating systems were found to be functioning appropriately in her car.
> 
> Monk lost control of her Lamborghini Huracan Super Trofeo EVO in the opening minutes of the race, slamming head-on into the barrier at the Corkscrew, which vaulted the car into the air.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The next day was awfully quick of Lamborghini to release that, "not our fault" statement.

Since when have manufacturers released statements like that on race cars?

Edit - I am seeing a lot of ignorant, sexist comments about her, so of course I want to defend her. I mean, she qualified for the event, won a previous evet, someone put her in the car, so she has to have some experience, right? 

I can't seem to find anything about her racing experience.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

@McMike said:


> Since when have manufacturers released statements like that on race cars?


It's a one make series with factory back up. The series has a big marketing value, so I can understand there are concerns about damaged brand image, if safety and reliability isn't top notch, especially as these cars are fairly close to road cars.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

thegave said:


> I posted the link to the article: https://sportscar365.com/imsa/lambo...ms-functioned-appropriately-in-monk-accident/





@McMike said:


> The next day was awfully quick of Lamborghini to release that, "not our fault" statement.
> 
> Since when have manufacturers released statements like that on race cars?
> 
> ...


She tried the Zanardi Technique and failed (j/k). My b-i-l did a couple driving schools there and that corner is the trickiest corner in all of motorsports. Very easy to overshoot it. And when you do, the car gets light, reducing braking ability, so you keep on keepin' on. And you look like you're going faster because everyone else is slowing.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Son said:


> It's a one make series with factory back up. The series has a big marketing value, so I can understand there are concerns about damaged brand image, if safety and reliability isn't top notch, especially as these cars are fairly close to road cars.


Gotcha. I was unfamiliar with the series. I just glanced at the tech regs, and it's a very, very, stock car.

Now, how the hell did she get a seat? The only thing I could find was that her family has been Lamborghini owners for her whole life, so obviously they have $$, but how did she get the seat? I can't find any previous racing experience.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Gotcha. I was unfamiliar with the series. I just glanced at the tech regs, and it's a very, very, stock car.
> 
> Now, how the hell did she get a seat? The only thing I could find was that her family has been Lamborghini owners for her whole life, so obviously they have $$, but how did she get the seat? I can't find any previous racing experience.


I can't find much either. I would imagine you need some type of license to drive these cars though, they're not just going to chuck someone in there.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

@McMike said:


> Now, how the hell did she get a seat? The only thing I could find was that her family has been Lamborghini owners for her whole life, so obviously they have $$, but how did she get the seat? I can't find any previous racing experience.


Aren't a lot of these drivers just rich guys/gals? Of course you need a racing license, but still...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just another GTI said:


> Sad local accident


That's horrible (car looks ridiculously concave from the passenger side - a very high speed impact right at the passenger compartment side), but not that uncommon (and why most PDs have much more strict rules about high speed chases now).
Turn the tables around and the PD would want the person charged with vehicular homicide....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, there's no way a Italian sports car had a mechanical or electrical fault during a race.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> That's horrible (car looks ridiculously concave from the passenger side - a very high speed impact right at the passenger compartment side), but not that uncommon (and why most PDs have much more strict rules about high speed chases now).
> Turn the tables around and the PD would want the person charged with vehicular homicide....


Common sense should have stopped the cop from going 100 mph at a blind hillcrest.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> That's horrible (car looks ridiculously concave from the passenger side - a very high speed impact right at the passenger compartment side), but not that uncommon (and why most PDs have much more strict rules about high speed chases now).
> Turn the tables around and the PD would want the person charged with vehicular homicide....


Yet this still happens



Just another GTI said:


> Sad local accident


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> I can't find much either. I would imagine you need some type of license to drive these cars though, they're not just going to chuck someone in there.





Son said:


> Aren't a lot of these drivers just rich guys/gals? Of course you need a racing license, but still...


I thought Super Trofeo was a class that ran with the big boys on Sunday (LMP. GT. etc...)

After a quick search, it appears they are all out there alone. Two races per weekend, one has the pro and the pro-ams, the second one has the amateurs and the "LB" drivers. I have no idea what an LB driver is, but she's one of them. I guess all you need is money and a license. I saw "IMSA" and assumed it was bigger than it was. 

She's had a podium and a win so far, so she's good enough to beat everyone on track with her. I'm not knocking her at all, I just thought it was more IMSA GT than Spec Miata. 

4/5. Would give her more, but she's in a supercar and, well, you know. _They don't do anything for me. i find them to pretty pointless in general_.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Queue autopilot jokes in 3,2,1.....

A Drug Enforcement Agency plane collided with a Tesla Model X while crash-landing on a Texas street
https://www.businessinsider.com/dea-plane-crash-in-texas-hits-tesla-model-x-injuries-2018-9


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

S1ack said:


> Queue autopilot jokes in 3,2,1.....
> 
> A Drug Enforcement Agency plane collided with a Tesla Model X while crash-landing on a Texas street


Worst. PIT. Maneuver. Ever.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Are they sure the Tesla didn't fly into the plane? We have seen airborne Teslas in the past and this one has 1 wing up.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

Now thats a Wacky accident 



S1ack said:


> Queue autopilot jokes in 3,2,1.....
> 
> A Drug Enforcement Agency plane collided with a Tesla Model X while crash-landing on a Texas street


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

There's a Tesla Autopilot crash joke in there somewhere...


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

mraguilar said:


> Now thats a Wacky accident


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Worst. PIT. Maneuver. Ever.


Unless the car was trying to PIT the plane. In which case, SUCCESS! :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DonL said:


> Unless the car was trying to PIT the plane. In which case, SUCCESS! :laugh:


I didn't even think about that. It does have falcon wing doors, after all.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> I didn't even think about that. It does have falcon wing doors, after all.


yippee-kai-yay, Mr. Falcon.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Tesla can't catch a break. Some how the media will make this the car's fault.

"If they're so smart why didn't it move out of the planes way? Elon Musk makes terrible cars!"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

@McMike said:


> After a quick search, it appears they are all out there alone. Two races per weekend, one has the pro and the pro-ams, the second one has the amateurs and the "LB" drivers. I have no idea what an LB driver is, but she's one of them. I guess all you need is money and a license. I saw "IMSA" and assumed it was bigger than it was. She's had a podium and a win so far, so she's good enough to beat everyone on track with her.


Sheena completed the Pilota Accademia at the end of last season and did the North American World Final in Imola at the end of the season. This is a 2-day weekend course in Las Vegas through Lamborghini for "selected" entries. After completion you "graduate" with a racing license. At this point she went to the North American World Finals where she finished 3rd of 6 in class. 

Currently she has one win and sits in second place (out of two drivers) in the LB cup class, which is for amateur/rookie drivers only, and functions as a development series for new drivers.

So technically she was able to beat one driver, once, this season.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

J.Owen said:


> Sheena completed the Pilota Accademia at the end of last season and did the North American World Final in Imola at the end of the season. This is a 2-day weekend course in Las Vegas through Lamborghini for "selected" entries. After completion you "graduate" with a racing license. At this point she went to the North American World Finals where she finished 3rd of 6 in class.
> 
> Currently she has one win and sits in second place (out of two drivers) in the LB cup class, which is for amateur/rookie drivers only, and functions as a development series for new drivers.
> 
> So technically she was able to beat one driver, once, this season.


She did a local autocross earlier this year in a Performante... I was something like 2 seconds faster in a CRX. 

I don't think she has much experience, but props to her for getting out there and driving cool cars at least moderately quickly.

Also, if I was Lamborghini I'd be awfully quick to state the car wasn't at fault too...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

TaaT said:


>



It's the automotive equivalent of that girl falling through the convenience store ceiling in the funny video thread in OT:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DocWalt said:


> I don't think she has much experience, but props to her for getting out there and driving cool cars at least moderately quickly.


Agreed.

I was quick to defend her because a lot of people were saying "woman driver crashes" and looked for some experience to respond with. I think Cockerpunk has more on-track experience than she does.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Friday night at H20 (which is no longer H20 but people keep showing up.

Might even be temp tags.

Even though he didn't hit another car, a point was added because spectacular. 

4/5



















Video : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQpDz60_pjc


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

@McMike said:


> Friday night at H20 (which is no longer H20 but people keep showing up.
> 
> Might even be temp tags.
> 
> ...


I can see from the picture he’s rocking his 10 year old Goodyear Eagle F1 Supercar factory tires. They were terrible when they were new in 07-08, much less in 2018. Glad he had money for aftermarket exhaust but not decent tires. Shame.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Friday night at H20 (which is no longer H20 but people keep showing up.


Isn't the new and improved H2O being held in Atlantic City this week end?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Isn't the new and improved H2O being held in Atlantic City this week end?


Yeah. It's hard to track the OCMD shenanigans when two events are using the same hashtags. 

Another single car accident with crub and brushes..  --> https://twitter.com/TireMeetsRoad_/status/1046265122270769154


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


>




I used to watch that show back in the day lol


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

@McMike said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Samiami (Oct 18, 2016)

This one has everything: Florida, tractor, prescription drugs, taser... around the one minute mark is the action.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Samiami said:


> This one has everything: Florida, tractor, prescription drugs, taser... around the one minute mark is the action.











:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: when he torpedo's the pavement


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jeller said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: when he torpedo's the pavement


Speaking of torpedoes.










https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-cu...get-pushed-into-a-canal-by-a-clueless-driver/


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

@McMike said:


> Speaking of torpedoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof. At least it was a replica


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

It's a Jeep thing. You probably won't understand

https://www.facebook.com/yurem.frank/videos/123375218631013/


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


 

Well, at least the cow survived. Poor thing, just mindin' its own business and then BLAMMO! Face full of Tiger Moth. :laugh:


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> It's a Jeep thing. You probably won't understand
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/yurem.frank/videos/123375218631013/


That chick's going to see that Jeep coming for her for the rest of her life.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Well, there's no traffic over on this stretch of asphalt.

Turns out he was on a bicycle path












> A “confused” truck driver was cited after driving on a bike path in Ohio — and learning the hard way that the big rig was too big to fit under multiple bridges last week, police said.
> 
> The truck ultimately got stuck under one bridge in Columbus after hitting others, police said, showing photos of the damaged vehicle.
> 
> “Bicycle path north of Spring St. parallel to 315 is closed due to a stuck semi that struck two overhead bridges,” Sgt. Isaac Bridges said in the Thursday morning post. “The out of town driver was confused as to finding an on ramp to 315 North.”


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.965...4!1s9ezgSUMjyiQG33aWTKym0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

This is where he wnt in- what about that says "highway onramp"? Other than paralleling it on the side.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.965...4!1s9ezgSUMjyiQG33aWTKym0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> This is where he wnt in- what about that says "highway onramp"? Other than paralleling it on the side.



i used to live up there in c-bus.... and that whole interchange area up there is a total cluster-F in that area as you can see, there literally is no good way to get to 315N from where he was... i dont think its much of a stretch for a confused/lost/frustrated trucker to make that mistake, people do some seriously dumb stuff when they get flustered on the road... :screwy:

And a nice touch of irony with the Police Sgt.'s name.... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@39.965...4!1s9ezgSUMjyiQG33aWTKym0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> This is where he wnt in- what about that says "highway onramp"? Other than paralleling it on the side.


I drove home right past there for years. Not excusing the driver, but if you look to the left you will see the highway. That places the bike path in a very common position for on-ramps leading to highways. Cars do actually drive down this bike path to get to the utility building located on it. The yellow pole should have been his clue, but a quick look at your phone/GPS and you could run right over that and never notice it. That intersection is a bit confusing and there are a couple of directions on the highways that you cannot get to from that location. Being unfamiliar with the area, panicking because you are lost and late, and it is easy to see how the mistake could be made, right up until you ran into the first overpass.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Orlando


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

The bounce is the best part

with sound: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6r2j7kA0BY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Much ragrets.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

TaaT said:


>


It happens so fast, there isn't even time for the driver to **** themselves.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Holy crap


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

He was warned: VIDEO: Over-sized truck slides down embankment in California 






Same curve, 8 months earlier:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You probably shouldn't accidentally cheat on your wife.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Logger decides to take the short route down a CA mountain. 1 hairpin down, 12 more to go.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


> Orlando




Just dropping the kids off at the pool :laugh:


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

spockcat said:


> You probably shouldn't accidentally cheat on your wife.


accidentally cheat?

sorry honey....it just slipped in.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Strange Mud said:


> accidentally cheat?
> 
> sorry honey....it just slipped in.


Wacky accident thread. The woman is real whacky. So the husband must have done something by accident.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Minor injuries.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Wacky accident thread. The woman is real whacky. So the husband must have done something by accident.


Possibly left his phone unlocked by accident.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

TaaT said:


>


That's scary as hell, especially when those other rocks are falling. I'd want to get the hell out of there before something landed on my noggin.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> Orlando


This was bothering me all day yesterday.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

A two-fer


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

And in other news..


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> This was bothering me all day yesterday.


Well done :thumbup:


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Professional driver would have lined up the pool for full submersion, 3 out of 5 <sunkenschoolbus> 

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> Well done :thumbup:


 :what:

It took me a few minutes... :laugh:


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Logger decides to take the short route down a CA mountain. 1 hairpin down, 12 more to go.


When you're a trucker but you're also a fan of Initial D.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

bmann said:


> When you're a trucker but you're also a fan of Initial D.


[lumberjack beat intensifies]


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

VRACERW said:


> Just dropping the kids off at the pool :laugh:


get out.

:laugh:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

bmann said:


> When you're a trucker but you're also a fan of Initial D.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Screwy camera work

:20






Trans Baikal Railway


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Was that a Mustang?
Skip to 1.35

https://youtu.be/l6Xvvnsv150

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

It WAS a Mustang

He also HAD more teeth before that.

No cage... rather dumb


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

georgeboole said:


> Was that a Mustang?


Yes. Yes it *was* a Mustang.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Mustang v. Mustang but one had a Chevy block?

Can someone also explain to me how these street races work? Do people just block traffic behind them? Don't the police get called pretty quick?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


This is why you don't ignore the signs telling you to watch for falling rocks.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

can't seem to embed this

https://v.redd.it/wbyg15ufpxs11/DASH_4_8_M


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Hawk said:


> This is why you don't ignore the signs telling you to watch for falling rocks.


Which is generally only useful if they've already fallen and are just sitting on the road, and need to be avoided. 
There's absolutely nothing you could do differently when a 10 ton rock appears out of nowhere.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Daemon42 said:


> Which is generally only useful if they've already fallen and are just sitting on the road, and need to be avoided.
> There's absolutely nothing you could do differently when a 10 ton rock appears out of nowhere.


I agree. Maybe the signs should say “Watch for fallen rocks”.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks like a very expensive accident. 

https://i.imgur.com/KALPVuY.gifv


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah it’ll buff out.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

thegave said:


> Nah it’ll buff out.


The truck looks fine and those wings are designed to flex.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The truck looks fine and those wings are designed to flex.


And as soon as the FAA inspected it, I'm sure the passengers were on their way.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

I’m going to say the scimitar winglet is toasted. They probably removed the bottom half and flew out later in the day without it. I’m sure it was only a $100k hit. That wing walker might be looking for a job though if he didn’t pass his drug test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

^ :laugh: Keep it going, keep going! The pilot yells STOP STOP :laugh: What a mess.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I guess not all Robins can fly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Let's take a small accident and turn it into a full total. 

https://www.reddit.com/mediaembed/9s2r8y


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Let's take a small accident and turn it into a full total.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/mediaembed/9s2r8y


They should have quit while they were ahead. :facepalm:

Maybe their intention from the start was to total the car...:screwy:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

geeze

Maybe you shouldn't be driving if this is the best you can do.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> geeze
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't be driving if this is the best you can do.


Local Hero Saves Motorbike From Oncoming Train.


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Its amazing to me that we can capture this stuff so clearly in remote countries but yet we cant get a clear video of a bank robber on the news.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VdubXXIV said:


> Its amazing to me that we can capture this stuff so clearly in remote countries but yet we cant get a clear video of a bank robber on the news.


Really?
Places that are just now getting around to installing cameras have better technology than places that installed cameras years or decades ago?


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Really?
> Places that are just now getting around to installing cameras have better technology than places that installed cameras years or decades ago?


I think that is exactly his point: in a Western country you would expect banks, which have traditionally attracted robberies, to not be so far behind in security camera technology.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

MontoyaF1 said:


> I think that is exactly his point: in a Western country you would expect banks, which have traditionally attracted robberies, to not be so far behind in security camera technology.


Why?
Do you not understand how people and capitalism work?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MontoyaF1 said:


> I think that is exactly his point: in a Western country you would expect banks, which have traditionally attracted robberies, to not be so far behind in security camera technology.


Visible cameras, even ones with poor resolution, are a deterrent. Most people wouldn't know if the cameras are good or bad.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ That's a horrible way to wake up.


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

@McMike said:


> ^^ That's a horrible way to wake up.


If he wasn't sleeping he probably wouldn't be alive. Also the crash most likely wouldn't have happened.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I read about that crash.
The driver of the blue dump-truck was on his cellphone- so he is being blamed for the crash.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> I read about that crash.
> The driver of the blue dump-truck was on his cellphone- so he is being blamed for the crash.


The van driver drifted into the opposite lane and the dump truck driver is being blamed for not avoiding the crash?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2.0T_Convert said:


> The van driver drifted into the opposite lane and the dump truck driver is being blamed for not avoiding the crash?


Sorry.. should have put a  after my post.
Was joking....

The fact that the blue dump-truck veered so quickly probably saved the van driver's life.
You can't do that while being distracted.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

How about straight up Wacky..... It's just a matter of time for an "accident"


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Let's take a small accident and turn it into a full total.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/mediaembed/9s2r8y


Link opens as "not found" now.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DonL said:


> Link opens as "not found" now.


Still working for me. Don't know if it is because I still have a cache or link is still valid but not for guys like you.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Worked for me too.
That driver. :screwy:
They all must have been nude based on the pixilation.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

Senior Member said:


> How about straight up Wacky..... It's just a matter of time for an "accident"


where labor is expendable and machinery isn't


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> "The driver of the Porsche lost control of the vehicle and hit the concrete barriers and injured the result of the accident," informs the podinsp. Maciej Pieniążek, the duty officer of the Provincial Police Headquarters in Opole.
> 
> "The front of the car was crushed by the barrier, the front wheels were also dropped off, the man was driving alone, he was sober." The ambulance transported him to the hospital.On the time of rescue operations, one highway strip was out of traffic. police were running, "writes the portal 24opole.pl.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Over height truck hit the roof of the tunnel on the Central Artery in Boston this morning.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> Over height truck hit the roof of the tunnel on the Central Artery in Boston this morning.


That is going to suck.


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

Here's what do to do after a hot pursuit.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6367629/Dashboard-cam-captures-cop-going-142mph-busting-U-Turn-catch-speeding-truck.html


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

mamao said:


> Here's what do to do after a hot pursuit.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6367629/Dashboard-cam-captures-cop-going-142mph-busting-U-Turn-catch-speeding-truck.html


Anyone who tracked their car knows better than stopping on the top of dry grass/weeds after a hot lap.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

mamao said:


> Here's what do to do after a hot pursuit.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6367629/Dashboard-cam-captures-cop-going-142mph-busting-U-Turn-catch-speeding-truck.html



Why did the cop not move his cruiser to another spot? Why couldn't he operate the fire extinguisher? Why? So many questions.....


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Guy on 25mph residential street somehow manages to crash and flip his GTI into/onto the almost completed new police station :what:

https://www.dailyherald.com/news/20...hes-into-new-arlington-heights-police-station


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/u1yO4Rb.gifv

Why too little HP is dangerous


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

NotFast said:


> Guy on 25mph residential street somehow manages to crash and flip his GTI into/onto the almost completed new police station :what:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

NotFast said:


> Guy on 25mph residential street somehow manages to crash and flip his GTI into/onto the almost completed new police station :what:


VR6 swap.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

36 year old woman was extremely lucky today. More photos in link. Deer goes through New Jersey woman’s windshield, lands in back seat


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> 36 year old woman was extremely lucky today. More photos in link. Deer goes through New Jersey woman’s windshield, lands in back seat


The comments are great at the actual link.



> New Jersey deer? Was it wearing a gold chain and cheap cologne?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> The comments are great at the actual link.


Given that it is Fox News it is only a matter of time before someone suggests that NJ needs to arm everyone and go hunt down every deer. Or blame the coastal elites for not allowing enough hunting permits in NJ.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> 36 year old woman was extremely lucky today. More photos in link.


Don't have time to read through all the comments...

"I like big bucks and I cannot lie" 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Now they tell me.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

love it


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

https://g.redditmedia.com/WClEN1qkN...cvuxYSaf-_CY.gif?fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&


----------



## ChristopherB (Jun 18, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Given that it is Fox News it is only a matter of time before someone suggests that NJ needs to arm everyone and go hunt down every deer. Or blame the coastal elites for not allowing enough hunting permits in NJ.


I live in a very densely populated residential area and they already issue deer hunting permits for a small park at the end of my street.


----------



## Zeroth (Feb 14, 2006)

lady in her 60s crashes into a Chinese restaurant; there was a table right where the Benz is but luckily the accident was at 2pm so no one was seated there


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Zeroth said:


> lady in her 60s crashes into a Chinese restaurant; there was a table right where the Benz is but luckily the accident was at 2pm so no one was seated there


She was in a rush to get a table for the 下午茶 (afternoon tea) special.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

GarageBoy said:


> https://i.imgur.com/u1yO4Rb.gifv
> 
> Why too little HP is dangerous


Quality is a little bad. Is it a BRZ?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> https://i.imgur.com/u1yO4Rb.gifv
> 
> Why too little HP is dangerous


more like too little sense


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://www.news4jax.com/news/flori...man-crashes-car-into-lake-city-little-caesars

A little young for a pedal mixup.



> According to the Florida Highway Patrol, Vickie Doyle, 42, was trying to make a right turn into a parking spot about 5:45 p.m. when she drove over the curb and into the lobby of the Little Caesars restaurant on Southwest State Road 47.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

yup... kinda rough on the youngster inside.

2nd time store has been crashed into


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


> yup... kinda rough on the youngster inside.
> 
> 2nd time store has been crashed into


I'm sure that scared the kid to death. Not that the adults weren't startled as well, but at that age that's a pretty traumatic experience.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> I'm sure that scared the kid to death. Not that the adults weren't startled as well, but at that age that's a pretty traumatic experience.


Maybe if she had been paying attention she would have been less scared.


----------



## chipstaagram (May 7, 2016)

https://twitter.com/MNPDNashville/status/1064970803027066882/photo/1

Someone throws a chunk of concrete off an overpass and hits/kills the driver of a GTR... Horrible.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW

Have we not learned anything for earlier this year? Apparently not

https://abcnews.go.com/US/teens-deadly-michigan-rock-throwing-case-accept-plea/story?id=56634773


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Maybe if she had been paying attention she would have been less scared.


Note to self: always stare out the front window of shops because if some idiot drives into one it will be my fault I got scared because I wasn't paying attention..


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> Note to self: always stare out the front window of shops because if some idiot drives into one it will be my fault I got scared because I wasn't paying attention..


I can't believe you haven't been doing this all along.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Cabin Pics said:


> I can't believe you haven't been doing this all along.


I hear those Little Caesar's joints are just as dangerous as limousines, I would never step foot in one of those.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Cabin Pics said:


> I can't believe you haven't been doing this all along.


I was living on borrowed time


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> Note to self: always stare out the front window of shops because if some idiot drives into one it will be my fault I got scared because I wasn't paying attention..


Dont stare. That only leads to you missing something else. 
You should be paying attention to your surroundings at all times when you are out. You never know when someone will do something stupid that might take your life. 
Pay attention, it is not difficult. 
Unless you are addicted to your phone or suffering from brain damage or a mental deficiency.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Dont stare. That only leads to you missing something else.
> You should be paying attention to your surroundings at all times when you are out. You never know when someone will do something stupid that might take your life.
> Pay attention, it is not difficult.
> Unless you are addicted to your phone or suffering from brain damage or a mental deficiency.


you sound like one of those neckbeards who think they're a ****ing ninja or something and they have to be on high alert at all times in case of DANGER


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> you sound like one of those neckbeards who think they're a ****ing ninja or something and they have to be on high alert at all times in case of DANGER


Was a hint:



Jimmy Russells said:


> I hear those Little Caesar's joints are just as dangerous as limousines, I would never step foot in one of those.



If you didn't see that thread, look it up.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Unless you are addicted to your phone or suffering from brain damage or a mental deficiency.


You're telling me.

You have no idea how hard it is to carry on a conversation via text message while I drive a stick shift and eat my morning cereal. Talk about a pain in my ass.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Dravenport said:


> you sound like one of those neckbeards who think they're a ****ing ninja or something and they have to be on high alert at all times in case of DANGER


Nope. Just someone who has experienced enough crap where people were not paying attention and end up severely hurt or dead. 
It doesn't cost a thing to pay attention.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Dravenport said:


> you sound like one of those neckbeards who think they're a ****ing ninja or something and they have to be on high alert at all times in case of DANGER


Sounds more like someone advocating for paying attention while driving. I don't know about you, but I'd rather not run over some kids waiting to go to school.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

ForTheWin said:


> Sounds more like someone advocating for paying attention while driving. I don't know about you, but I'd rather not run over some kids waiting to go to school.


He's talking about paying attention to the outside parking lot while standing there waiting for pizza. Not driving.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ForTheWin said:


> Sounds more like someone advocating for paying attention while driving. I don't know about you, but I'd rather not run over some kids waiting to go to school.


Why are they waiting in the first place? 

If these children would hurry on with their lives and just GO to school instead of waiting for it they'd be much more productive.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Jimmy Russells said:


> He's talking about paying attention to the outside parking lot while standing there waiting for pizza. Not driving.


No. I am talking about paying attention in general. So many people go through life not paying attention and they suffer the consequences. Sadly society just coddles them rather than letting them know they f'ed up.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No. I am talking about paying attention in general. So many people go through life not paying attention and they suffer the consequences. Sadly society just coddles them rather than letting them know they f'ed up.


No, you switched to that later. Initially it was this:



NeverEnoughCars said:


> Maybe if she had been paying attention she would have been less scared.


And just like the limo thread, it is victim blaming. Nobody can be 100% cognizant of everything around them at all times.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

ForTheWin said:


> Sounds more like someone advocating for paying attention while driving. I don't know about you, but I'd rather not run over some kids waiting to go to school.


i advocate for reading comprehension


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Jimmy Russells said:


> No, you switched to that later. Initially it was this:
> 
> 
> 
> And just like the limo thread, it is victim blaming. Nobody can be 100% cognizant of everything around them at all times.


Like I said. If she was paying attention to her surroundings rather than standing there with her nose in her phone oblivious to everything around her things might have worked out better for her. 
It is not hard to understand that paying attention at least gives you a chance to do something.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

chipstaagram said:


> https://twitter.com/MNPDNashville/status/1064970803027066882/photo/1
> 
> Someone throws a chunk of concrete off an overpass and hits/kills the driver of a GTR... Horrible.


I read elsewhere that he was a Nissan employee. What a way to do, especially when it appears to be on purpose/homicide.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Like I said. If she was paying attention to her surroundings rather than standing there with her nose in her phone oblivious to everything around her things might have worked out better for her.
> It is not hard to understand that paying attention at least gives you a chance to do something.


This is the most insufferable hot take I have ever read on the internet.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

The Igneous Faction said:


> This is the most insufferable hot take I have ever read on the internet.


You haven't read enough online if this is the worse.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Like I said. If she was paying attention to her surroundings rather than standing there with her nose in her phone oblivious to everything around her things might have worked out better for her.
> It is not hard to understand that paying attention at least gives you a chance to do something.


What in the blue hell is wrong with you? Even if she wasn't looking at her phone, she probably would have been looking at another customer, or the menu, or talking to the counter guy... none of which would have changed the outcome. 

You really think that you're the most perfect creature ever to have graced this Earth. Someday you'll learn a hard lesson and we can all come on here to tell you how it's your fault for not predicting it in advance.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You haven't read enough online if this is the worse.


This is actually just about the *worst I've ever seen, and I've seen a lot of dumb self-important comments on the internet. A person standing _inside_ a pizza joint cannot reasonably be expected to be aware of the possibility of getting hit by flying debris from a car crash. It's a one in a 100 million type of incident.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Maybe if she had been paying attention she would have been less startled and more scared.


ftfy

not her fault at all.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/police-speed-alcohol-suspected-as-car-smashes-into-east-charlotte-restaurant/876812634

Not terribly wacky - until the reporter asks....'What did it sound like?'


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Nobody can be 100% cognizant of everything around them at all times.


In their immediate vicinity, yes they can. It's called "situational awareness". It means, if you're walking through an area where people above you are working and you don't see the signs telling you to avoid the area altogether, it's your fault if you get hit by something falling.

edit

I will add that most people think it isn't possible because they're not willing to put in the effort needed to maintain situational awareness.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

ForTheWin said:


> In their immediate vicinity, yes they can. It's called "situational awareness".


When you're inside a building, outside the building is not your immediate vicinity.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

cracks me up.

geeze


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

The best bystander reaction to an 11'8" bridge crash:


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)




----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Lwize said:


>


?? Did cam driver even try to slow down?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

thegave said:


> ?? Did cam driver even try to slow down?


opcorn:


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

thegave said:


> ?? Did cam driver even try to slow down?


Seriously. That was low speed enough where a tap on the brakes could have prevented the accident. 

-A person who has not been in an accident since 25+ years, knock on wood


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

thegave said:


> ?? Did cam driver even try to slow down?


It was snowing.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It was snowing.


case dismissed.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Oddball story.

How does a seatbelt save you from a tree crashing on top of your car?






















> QUILCENE, Wash. -- A couple is counting their blessings after surviving a harrowing crash when a tree fell on their car during Monday's wind storm.
> 
> 
> Joseph and Deborah Bernard were heading north on Highway 101 along the Olympic Peninsula on their way back to Bellingham after visiting family for the Thanksgiving weekend. But just before 10 a.m. as they approached Quilcene, a 100-foot tall fir tree fell across the road, striking the couple's Buick right on top of the windshield!
> ...


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Hand Cannon said:


> How does a seatbelt save you from a tree crashing on top of your car?


Because hitting trees results in velocity dropping to 0MPH almost instantly?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> Oddball story.
> 
> How does a seatbelt save you from a tree crashing on top of your car?


Look closer at the photos. The tree first hit the front of the hood and is now resting at the top of the windshield. So they were moving and if unbelted would have flown forward in the car.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Look closer at the photos. The tree first hit the front of the hood and is now resting at the top of the windshield. So they were moving and if unbelted would have flown forward in the car.


The real hero was the Buick, because it's still the 1950's and Buicks are built like tanks. 
Just hose it off and continue driving.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Hand Cannon said:


>





> And the troopers said also the fact that it was a Buick!"


oh, well there ya go


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> "Escaped death by the grace of God and seatbelt," Deborah Bernard told KOMO News. "And the troopers said also the fact that it was a Buick!"


I just searched and can't see how this is possible. Cobb doesn't carry anything for Buicks.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

New ad campaign:


> When a tree falls on the road, a Buick is there to catch it.
































Heh... Reminds me of previous ad slogans



> It makes you feel like the man you are.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Lwize said:


>


congrats...you win the internet for today


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Like I said. If she was paying attention to her surroundings rather than standing there with her nose in her phone oblivious to everything around her things might have worked out better for her.
> It is not hard to understand that paying attention at least gives you a chance to do something.





chipstaagram said:


> https://twitter.com/MNPDNashville/status/1064970803027066882/photo/1
> 
> Someone throws a chunk of concrete off an overpass and hits/kills the driver of a GTR... Horrible.


Well maybe if the Nissan driver had paid more attention to his surroundings rather than sitting there staring dead ahead, he would have noticed the falling chunk of concrete and taken evasive action, *and* solved climate change and cured dementia to boot.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

thegave said:


> Well maybe if the Nissan driver had paid more attention to his surroundings rather than sitting there staring dead ahead, he would have noticed the falling chunk of concrete and taken evasive action while solving climate change and curing dementia.


Always prepared.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

TheDarkEnergist said:


>


Zombies in Buicks. You can't kill them.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Gender reveal delivery!


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

10 Vehicles damaged when elderly driver hits accelerator instead of brake in WalMart parking lot

https://www.bostonherald.com/2018/1...d-at-walmart-when-elderly-driver-punches-gas/


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a 25mph zone mind you. I drive it often getting to US-1. Drugs are bad umkayyy....:screwy:

http://www.aberdeentimes.com/local/accident-fire/9628-wreck-closes-nc-24-27-in-cameron-tuesday



> The driver of a passenger car escaped uninjured after an accident broke a power pole in half and left the vehicle on its roof Tuesday closing NC Highway 27/27 to traffic in Cameron.
> 
> Emergency responders were dispatched to the single vehicle accident just before 11:30 am on NC Highway 24/27 in the area of the Cameron Post Office. The first arriving units reported a vehicle on its roof with the power pole broken and powerlines on the ground.
> 
> ...



https://www.google.com/maps/@35.326...4!1siaodLB6XU2E03mq99Gj_sw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Rubbernecker catches a second accident on camera


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nope. We don’t have any.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Rubbernecker catches a second accident on camera


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Nope. We don’t have any.


ga ha ha ... wow


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Avalanche causes an avalanche of bricks?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://www.pressherald.com/2018/12/16/route-302-closed-near-raymond/










Video: https://twitter.com/BissonTyler/status/1074438089085468672


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Video: https://twitter.com/BissonTyler/status/1074438089085468672


Filming in portrait mode. Deserved it!


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

http://vtstatepolice.blogspot.com/2018/12/update-williston-barracks-motor-vehicle.html

18A105657_3-719759


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

VT1.8T said:


> Demonstration that Remedial Rigging classes should be required.


"The violation of Title 23 VSA 1454 (Unsecured Loads) carries (0) points on a driver’s license but a fine of $134."

Now that's some s**t right there. $134, and carry on.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VT1.8T said:


> http://vtstatepolice.blogspot.com/2018/12/update-williston-barracks-motor-vehicle.html
> 
> 18A105657_3-719759


Idiot with unsecured rebar on a rack on his truck!! And there was a child in the car seat who was very lucky not to be injured.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Rather amazing that you can smash into a truck head on and sort of shrug it off. Modern safety technology has made crashes survivable.


Holy crap!  That's a well built SUV ^^  

People should stop looking at their phones, or sleeping while they are driving


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Go offroad they said. You've got the most capable 4 wheeler they said.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Idiot with unsecured rebar on a rack on his truck!! And there was a child in the car seat who was very lucky not to be injured.
> 
> ]


That's some "Final Destination" stuff right there!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

Impressive


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

TaaT said:


>


Pics of aftermath:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

TaaT said:


>


Last exit before tunnel.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
12/tents! That guy wins!


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm shocked how brittle the rims on BMWs are.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


Holy Cannoli!!!


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Double-V said:


> I'm shocked how brittle the rims on BMWs are.


I don't think BMW does a Dukes of Hazzard quality check on their rims.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

the reverse john mcclane

[video]https://youtu.be/r1gBq45CkgI?t=66[/video]


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

ForTheWin said:


> I don't think BMW does a Dukes of Hazzard quality check on their rims.


Then the ultimate driving machine moniker doesn't stand up, does it.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Double-V said:


> I'm shocked how brittle the rims on BMWs are.


They're like that on purpose.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Jimmy Russells said:


> They're like that on purpose.


I'm not going to ever buy a BMW then. Not if everything disintegrates after a shunt.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Double-V said:


> I'm not going to ever buy a BMW then. Not if everything disintegrates after a shunt.


It's not just BMW. They do that so they don't intrude into the passenger cabin in an impact. It takes a lot more force to do destroy them like that than just hitting a pothole or something.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Double-V said:


> I'm shocked how brittle the rims on BMWs are.
> 
> I'm not going to ever buy a BMW then. Not if everything disintegrates after a shunt.


I'm shocked how the sheet metal can bend with just a little shunt. :laugh:


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Double-V said:


> Then the ultimate driving machine moniker doesn't stand up, does it.


The Duke Boys drove American for a reason.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

ForTheWin said:


> The Duke Boys drove American for a reason.


BMW Corp be like:

Ultimate Driving Machine.
Ultimate Driving
Driving
_*Driving

*_Where the f**k does it say "Ultimate Jumping Machine"? That's right. Nowhere. F**king chavs.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

It's an SUV. It's supposed to be able to take some air and keep going. A Raptor would have shrugged that off.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> BMW Corp be like:
> 
> Ultimate Driving Machine.
> Ultimate Driving
> ...


But they were an airplane company, flying and landing safely should apply to all their products.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just another GTI said:


> But they were an airplane company, flying and landing safely should apply to all their products.


There isn't a single person shopping for new BMWs today that remembers when BMW sold airplanes.
CREATIVE LOGIC ATTEMPT DENIED!


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

TaaT said:


>


Elevation down two clicks, windage left two clicks. Send it.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Double-V said:


> It's an SUV. It's supposed to be able to take some air and keep going. A Raptor would have shrugged that off.


Raptor would have cleared that tunnel.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

DonL said:


> Left five zero, drop five zero. Fire for effect.


ftfy


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Double-V said:


> It's an SUV. It's supposed to be able to take some air and keep going. A Raptor would have shrugged that off.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

SWeaty said:


> ftfy


Good point. That's a pretty big bullet. :laugh:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

DonL said:


> Good point. That's a pretty big bullet. :laugh:


Heck yeah


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DonL said:


> Good point. That's a pretty big bullet.


You think the Germans would be a little better with this after the Schwerer Gustav.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Jimmy Russells said:


>


Yep. And that Raptor didn't even clip a tunnel wall, do a 3/4 barrel roll, and land full force on that brittle BMW wheel.
I'm honestly impressed with how the passenger compartment of the BMW held up, although there's some cargo in the driver seat that looks like it must have been painful.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Jimmy Russells said:


>


That Raptor was rigged by NBC news for effect.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Hand Cannon said:


> Oddball story.
> 
> How does a seatbelt save you from a tree crashing on top of your car?


The seat belt reference is is just a trained response the LEO is suppose to say. Another trained response for a LEO is they have never unbuckled a dead man. They always forget to mention that when someone is dead they are unbuckled by the emergency medical folks.

The great thing about Buick's is that the people that usually drive them are Q-tips and don't don't have much time left on this planet. Plus a Buick makes these people readily identifiable so that the motoring public will be able to avoid them in a traffic situation. Complete win/win.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

[video]https://i.imgur.com/0JBx78i.mp4[/video]


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Man, I hate speed bumps too, but damn!


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

TaaT said:


>


Holy f***. Is there any backstory to that?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Zembla said:


> Holy f***. Is there any backstory to that?


Meh, Russian everyday life. I guess there was something valuable in the camera car. The driver also immediately realized what was going on, he started backing up pretty much already before the rear doors even opened. But what speers are those that they're shooting from their weapons?


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Son said:


> Meh, Russian everyday life. I guess there was something valuable in the camera car. The driver also immediately realized what was going on, he started backing up pretty much already before the rear doors even opened. But what speers are those that they're shooting from their weapons?


Harpoon guns like F&F 1?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Zembla said:


> Holy f***. Is there any backstory to that?


I hope that question wasn't directed at TaaT. He only speaks in GIF. 

From the sounds of a few of these translations, it was an attempted robbery on a vehicle carrying cash.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

Not sure they were firing a particular type of projectile, I think the pieces you see fall off may just be debris from bullet impacts.



@McMike said:


> I hope that question wasn't directed at TaaT. He only speaks in GIF.
> 
> From the sounds of a few of these translations, it was an attempted robbery on a vehicle carrying cash.


That would indeed make sense. Could also explain why the vehicle seems to come through it relatively unharmed (based on the few pixels that we could see).


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Zembla said:


> Not sure they were firing a particular type of projectile, I think the pieces you see fall off may just be debris from bullet impacts.
> 
> That would indeed make sense. Could also explain why the vehicle seems to come through it relatively unharmed (based on the few pixels that we could see).


As I was pasting Russian comments into a translator, some of them believed the glass was bulletproof, which explains why they were aiming lower than that.


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

Buddy ripped his viper in half in Brampton yesterday, -10C on Summer Tires 










News link - https://www.bramptonguardian.com/ne...ar-crashes-into-oncoming-traffic-in-brampton/

He wasn't smart enough to cleanse his instagram account, this video is enlightening 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnb4IVBl0Gg/?utm_source=ig_web_options_share_sheet

No serious injuries :facepalm:

Oh, to top it off, last week he put it in a ditch and had to get pulled out


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ Am I the only one that thinks his problem isn't the tires?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> ^^ Am I the only one that thinks his problem isn't the tires?


Definitely not


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> ^^ Am I the only one that thinks his problem isn't the tires?


You'd be mistaken. If he had the proper snow/winter tyres on his HiPo product, he would have been able to vastly outperform his summer tyres in the same conditions. :laugh:

Maybe the owner should go back to learning the basics of car control, say, with a Miata?

I love the irony (or stupidity?) with V8eater screen name/plate.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> You'd be mistaken. If he had the proper snow/winter tyres on his HiPo product, he would have been able to vastly outperform his summer tyres in the same conditions. :laugh:
> 
> Maybe the owner should go back to learning the basics of car control, say, with an automatic Civic?
> 
> I love the irony (or stupidity?) with V8eater screen name/plate.


FTFY


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Yeah, Viper is NOT a good choice when learning how to drive fast in a RWD car. I’m no car nut but from what I’ve always known those Vipers were incredibly hard to drive fast unless you’re quite skilled with its setup. 
Obviously this guy-no bueno.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

I think a big part of the problem is that he or his parents(most likely) have more money than brains, since anyone with a brain wouldn't be driving a 600+ hp RWD vehicle in the winter. 

I thought winter tires would maybe have helped prevent the crash, until I opened the news article and read this part.
"Dodge stopped making the Viper in 2017. The newest model is advertised for sale on Autotrader costing anywhere from $165,000 to $208,000.

Yadwinder Gill, *27*, of Caledon has been charged with dangerous driving." 

Someone that's 27 and drives like the IG post shows, should definitely not be driving a $150,000+ car ever, but especially in the winter on summer tires!:banghead::facepalm:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

The usual "dash cam following door opening childseat falling" everyday "and keep going" occurrence


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


> The usual "dash cam following door opening childseat falling" everyday "and keep going" occurrence


Kept going? Must have been a carjacking and the thief didn't want a kidnapping charge (although he probably will get it anyway).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

> MANKATO, Minn. (WZTV) - Dash cam video shows the terrifying moment a toddler in a car seat fell out of a moving car.
> 
> 
> According to FOX 9 in Minnesota, Chad Cheddar Mock was driving Monday morning when he saw the whole thing right before his eyes.
> ...


I don't know how long it took for her to get going to see where the kid was. Video didn't seem to indicate she was in any real hurry.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Guess he had the munchies








https://komonews.com/news/local/driver-on-the-run-after-slamming-car-into-sammamish-gas-station



> SAMMAMISH, Wash. -- A driver is on the run after smashing his SUV into a gas station near Sammamish early Tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> The crash happened around 2 a.m. at a Shell station in the 24800 block of Redmond-Fall City Road NE, according to the King County Sheriff's Office.
> ...


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

@McMike said:


>


First thing that came to mind. :laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> Guess he had the munchies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drive by that on my way home some times. Map: 47.638591, -122.007613


The road is a 55mph two-lane road, street lights are around major intersections. It the second pic, the road is on the left. So this guy missed the gas pumps, miraculously.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Local to me. #JustCamryThings


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

^^^ something something grounded to the ground


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Local one here, happened on Monday. Typically a very busy road, but fortunately the light was red so nobody got t-boned. 

Dashcam vid:

https://www.albernivalleynews.com/n...cross-median-flips-over-edge-of-b-c-overpass/


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

So does the trucker really exit his vehicle after pulling it into a spot to completely block traffic?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Vehicle was traveling over 100 mph before crash on U.S. 1 near Cary...Dubbers.*



















I think the black vw is a GTI.



> https://www.cbs17.com/news/local-ne...uth-near-tryon-rdus-64-interchange/1706534213
> 
> 
> CARY, N.C. (WNCN) - A chase involving a Wake County deputy ended in a two-vehicle collision on U.S. 1 south Wednesday evening - resulting in heavy back ups.
> ...


EDIT: Add










https://www.wral.com/man-arrested-i...-snarled-traffic-on-u-s-1-near-cary/18129178/



> An Apex man has been arrested in connection with a high-speed crash and pursuit that left two people hurt and prompted authorities to shut down the southbound lanes of U.S. Highway 1 and U.S. Highway 64 near Cary during the Wednesday evening rush hour commute, snarling traffic for thousands of motorists.
> 
> Timothy Ronald Cox II, 24, has been charged with felony fleeing to elude arrest. He was expected to appear later today in court.
> 
> The two people who were hurt during the incident were rushed to WakeMed with serious injuries, according to officials with the Town of Cary. Information about their condition was pending.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Typical Brampton driver IMO. Prob no insurance as well? 

And Brampton residence want to know why insurance is sky high in this city...:facepalm:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

DonL said:


> Elevation down two clicks, windage left two clicks. Send it.


As a shooter, this made my morning. Sig'd hard


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Local to me. #JustCamryThings


Doesn't this really belong in the Camry Dent thread?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Holee Carp! ...talk about bad timing.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


I will come help you... after I finish my hair.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Prince Philip in car crash while driving near Sandringham Estate*



> Buckingham Palace says Prince Philip escaped without injury after the Land Rover he was driving was involved in a car crash near the Royal Family's Sandringham Estate.
> 
> Key points:
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

That was just dumb as hell. 

"Let's just get this thing upright so it can mow me down." twice

idiocy


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> *Prince Philip in car crash while driving near Sandringham Estate*


Dammit. Should have hired those French guys.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That was just dumb as hell.
> 
> "Let's just get this thing upright so it can mow me down." twice
> 
> idiocy


Right. The driver of that motorized POS should have yelled at the crowd to wait before turning the POS back over... :screwy:


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Lightnin' said:


> The usual "dash cam following door opening childseat falling" everyday "and keep going" occurrence





> Maimuna Hassan is facing up to one year in prison and a 3000 dollar fine


I still want to know how the door opened by itself.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


So if the drivetrain was engaged, couldn't you figure that out with the wheel spinning in the air before you just got it vertical and helpless to stop it???

I mean, usually, you get some indication that the thing is going to take off on it's own prior to just letting it grab pavement.

stupido


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Hand Cannon said:


> I still want to know how the door opened by itself.


Kid opened it (child lock not on)?


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

Hand Cannon said:


> I still want to know how the door opened by itself.


Not as an important question as why wasn't the child seat belted to the car?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

7GIRLS3CUPS said:


> Not as an important question as why wasn't the child seat belted to the car?


Evidently that question was raised to a high level considering she is facing a year in prison and a 3,000$ fine.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Evidently that question was raised to a high level considering she is facing a year in prison and a 3,000$ fine.


I thought that was the charge for littering.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Ohio Demolition Derby in parking lot

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...snowy-parking-lot-shaker-heights-ohio/122812/



> Friday, January 18, 2019, 6:15 PM -	Ohio police are searching for a suspect who damaged several vehicles in a snowy parking lot in Shaker Heights earlier this week.
> 
> It's not clear if the damages were intentional, the result of a medical episode or were, in part, influenced by the weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Hand Cannon said:


> I still want to know how the door opened by itself.


Looks like the seatbelt came out with the kid. Maybe it's a **** car and it's falling apart?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Lightnin' said:


> The usual "dash cam following door opening childseat falling" everyday "and keep going" occurrence


Better this ending than this other result



> Police say a St. Louis mother has been charged after her 2-year-old son fell from her moving car and was fatally hit by another vehicle.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Better this ending than this other result


Wacky, not fatal accident thread.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Ohio Demolition Derby in parking lot
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...snowy-parking-lot-shaker-heights-ohio/122812/


I guess he had aspirations of being a "bro-dozer"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Yup.... it's a pickup












> PRESCOTT, Ariz. — Authorities say a pickup truck landed on top of a car after the truck was hit by another vehicle and went flying through the air. The car was crushed but no one was hurt.
> 
> Firefighters in the small city of Prescott north of Phoenix say it was amazing that the two people in the car and the woman driving the pickup were not hurt after the crash Sunday night.
> 
> ...


https://www.autoblog.com/2018/10/08/pickup-lands-on-car-arizona-crash/


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

http://spon.de/vgREUy







somehow I can't embed....




OOPS!


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

andyA6 said:


> http://spon.de/vgREUy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch. Did the cop on the left grab the front brake too hard?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Gaki said:


> Ouch. Did the cop on the left grab the front brake too hard?


Looks like externally induced counter-steering.
The rider on the right came up too close to the one on the left (or one on left drifted right and slowed) and 
the front of the left bar of the right bike hit the rear of the right bar of the left bike.
That causes left bike's bar to turn quickly left inducing a hard right lean, driving 
it instantly into the bike on the right. This collision between the bars would also cause the
right bike's bar to turn left, inducing a right lean, and if you pause just an
instant after the bikes collide can see they're both leaned over on their right side. 

Had their positions been reversed and the guy on the left came up and hit the guy
on the right, that's when you see the collision squeeze the front brake lever locking the
front tire instantly which on a big heavy bike like this usually just results in the front sliding
out instantly, and the right bike would have veered left.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

TaaT said:


>


That came full circle. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ForTheWin said:


> That came full circle. :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Finally something truly wacky.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL WATT?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> LOL WATT?


Looks like an EV scooter the way it burned.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

funnee84bunny said:


>


Given the fact that these are very low speed and equipped with studded snow tires, this is really wacky!


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Looks like an EV scooter the way it burned.


hence the lol watt joke bro...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Given the fact that these are very low speed and equipped with studded snow tires, this is really wacky!


Must have been a wild night in Canada.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

funnee84bunny said:


>





spockcat said:


> Given the fact that these are very low speed and equipped with studded snow tires, this is really wacky!





NeverEnoughCars said:


> Must have been a wild night in Canada.


Yeah, I have a feeling there's a serious CSB behind this. :laugh:


----------



## Dubveiser (Aug 4, 2005)

DonL said:


> Yeah, I have a feeling there's a serious CSB behind this. :laugh:


If I had to bet money, I'd say this was being towed/flatbedded somewhere, and something happen with the tow vehicle (accident, not properly secured, etc).


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Dubveiser said:


> If I had to bet money, I'd say this was being towed/flatbedded somewhere, and something happen with the tow vehicle (accident, not properly secured, etc).


I bet some farmer was trying to get the ice on his field really smooth and lost control


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

even money it involves Molson


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Ohio Demolition Derby in parking lot
> 
> https://www.theweathernetwork.com/n...snowy-parking-lot-shaker-heights-ohio/122812/


Just another classic case of looking for the wiper stalk, and stomping on the accelerator by mistake


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

> One person is facing charges and police are looking for witnesses after a motorist drove a vehicle into the Courtice Community Centre Pool last week.
> 
> Police would like to speak to anyone who was in the area of the Community Centre Pool, either inside or in the parking lot, at approximately 8:40 a.m. on Friday, January 25, 2019. Any witnesses are asked to contact police.
> 
> A 36-year-old woman from Clarington is charged with Dangerous Operation of a Conveyance; Mischief/Damage to Property Endangering Life and Mischief/Damage to Property over $5,000. *She was apprehended under the Mental Health Act.* She was held for a bail hearing.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


geeze..... that was some serious speed!


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

And she dodged those "stopper" poles pretty handily!

Sad there is no footage of the car launching into the pool...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


Wow. Pedestrian is lucky to be alive.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NotFast said:


> And she dodged those "stopper" poles pretty handily!
> 
> Sad there is no footage of the car launching into the pool...


Looks like she ended up in the kiddie pool.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

funnee84bunny said:


>


Meanwhile, in Canada...


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> LOL WATT?


Now that's a genuine crotch rocket.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Was looking for the YT source for this one. Couldn't find it.

https://gfycat.com/HoarseBarrenBlowfish


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Lightnin' said:


> The usual "dash cam following door opening childseat falling" everyday "and keep going" occurrence



Wow  The car just drives off 

They can probably sit him along the road and the car might eventually come back and find him


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


In mother Russia, car tows you.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Was looking for the YT source for this one. Couldn't find it.
> 
> https://gfycat.com/HoarseBarrenBlowfish


Why did it just spin out?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I think it was a handbrake turn taken too fast. Meant to do a 180 and take off in the other direction.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

thegave said:


> Why did it just spin out?


Bad camber, stretched tires.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Turkey

Amazingly the kid in the hi chair did ok.


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Turkey
> 
> Amazingly the kid in the hi chair did ok.


Hopefully you're right about that. I watched the video a few times but only see the kid right before the wreck.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Turkey
> 
> Amazingly the kid in the hi chair did ok.


What about the fish in the fish tank?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Love the woman attacking the truck with a board after the wreck. Wut?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

onebadbug said:


> Hopefully you're right about that. I watched the video a few times but only see the kid right before the wreck.


From the Youtube:



> Scary footage shows the moment a truck ploughed into a restaurant in the Turkish province of Sakarya, leaving eight injured, including one child who miraculously survived the accident.


and yep... that woman with the board just ran up out of the street as a random person and started thwacking away on the truck. wow


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

ugh... not so much wacky as just getting tired of seeing these crashes.

Truckers hitting the loud pedal just too
hard and plowing the jersey barriers into your lane





























> VANTAGE, Wash. - Two people were injured when a semitruck lost control and jumped the concrete barrier on Interstate 90 near Vantage, sparking a three-vehicle crash in icy conditions.
> 
> State troopers and medics responded to the scene, about two miles east of the Vantage bridge, at around 1 p.m. Monday after receiving reports of a multi-vehicle crash involving a semi rig.
> 
> ...


https://komonews.com/news/local/2-injured-as-speeding-semi-jumps-i-90-barrier-plows-into-suvs


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

^ had something eerily similar happen to me a few years back, i was in the lane closest to the jersey barriers.... the semi was in the contra-flow lane of a construction zone which started about 3-miles before this.... luckily i was able to avoid the debris and came out unscathed.... i just felt bad for all the cars stuck in that lane that eventually either had to wait, or back out a couple of miles...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Speaking of jumping the jersey barriers...

Today, Washington state. Guy in a car booking along at 100mph. Troopers followed and then he hits the semi and a standoff ensued.











> LAKEWOOD, Wash. — Both directions of Interstate 5 near Gravelly Lake Drive were shut down Tuesday afternoon due to a standoff, according to Lakewood police.
> 
> 
> At about 4 p.m. a vehicle passed an officer on I-5 going at least 100 mph, police said. The officer was able to catch up with the driver before the driver of the car crashed into a semi-truck.
> ...


Shut down the entire freeway both directions because he is in the car with a knife...


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> Speaking of jumping the jersey barriers...
> 
> Today, Washington state. Guy in a car booking along at 100mph. Troopers followed and then he hits the semi and a standoff ensued.
> 
> ...


Must have been a hell of a knife for 19 police vehicles to be on scene.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

0dd_j0b said:


> Must have been a hell of a knife for 19 police vehicles to be on scene.


yup... someone pulls out a knife and says they'll hurt themselves and the entire freeway shuts down


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Wheelstand said:


> Speaking of jumping the jersey barriers...
> 
> Today, Washington state. Guy in a car booking along at 100mph. Troopers followed and then he hits the semi and a standoff ensued.
> 
> ...


This happened literally a couple of minutes behind me on my commute home. Saw a dozen or so first responder vehicles blowing past me northbound and I was all "WTF???"

Co-workers got caught in the aftermath and was at a stand still for several hours.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

It's 20 degrees there, they probably just waited for him to get real cold and give up.

A knife? Really? Just a knife?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DneprDave said:


> It's 20 degrees there, they probably just waited for him to get real cold and give up.
> 
> A knife? Really? Just a knife?


Just a knife?
Come try to get me out of my car while I fight you off with a knife.
It's just a knife right?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Hand Cannon said:


> yup... someone pulls out a knife and says they'll hurt themselves and the entire freeway shuts down


willing to wager he was white.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

We had something similar happen here. Lady had serious mental health issues: was locked up in her car for hours in the early AM, was trying to start her car on fire, was brandishing a knife, etc.

She eventually came rushing out of the car holding some object and got shot and killed. :screwy:


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

gotta feel bad for the cop in these cases.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Just kill the worthless sound. Comes up fast and that's it for the adrenaline


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


> Just kill the worthless sound. Comes up fast and that's it for the adrenaline


They could have ended this video after 6 seconds. 54 seconds are just wasted slowing down. No replay or slow motion. :screwy:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Holy cow! Semitrailer full of cattle nearly slides into river in E. Wash.

https://komonews.com/news/local/hol...-of-cattle-nearly-slides-into-river-in-e-wash



> PASCO, Wash. - A semi-trailer loaded with cattle nearly slid into the Snake River near Pasco this week.
> 
> 
> Pasco police say a semi was carrying a trailer full of cows from Canada, headed along Highway 12 on Monday afternoon to the Tyson Foods plant at Wallula.
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Dang... dropped like a sack o' potatoes


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dang... dropped like a sack o' potatoes


Curbed it, all right.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dang... dropped like a sack o' potatoes


Good thing those flashing yellow lights were on before the accident.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This only works in video games and in the movies.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Wheelstand said:


> Holy cow! Semitrailer full of cattle nearly slides into river in E. Wash.
> 
> https://komonews.com/news/local/hol...-of-cattle-nearly-slides-into-river-in-e-wash


Well cows, you had your chance. Off to the food plant. RIP.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

VWVan said:


> Well cows, you had your chance. Off to the food plant. RIP.


I almost ran into a canadian goose today because it was standing in the middle of my lane. 

It might have a concussion right now because of me. Rats with wings. F those rodents.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Wheelstand said:


> Holy cow! Semitrailer full of cattle nearly slides into river in E. Wash.
> 
> 
> 
> [


Man. that would have been some swim going down.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> This only works in video games and in the movies.


this is really gonna trigger that mcphotoshop guy, recording a monitor and in vertical nonetheless


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VWVan said:


> Well cows, you had your chance. Off to the food plant. RIP.


Good.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Beemer driver falls asleep. Unhurt.

No DUI


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Wheelstand said:


> Beemer driver falls asleep. Unhurt.


That's an old one. IIRC, it's even been posted here a few pages back. Still a fun watch tho.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

I don't follow all the pages constantly but it can't be that old if it was shot in late december 2018


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't follow all the pages constantly but it can't be that old if it was shot in late december 2018


That is an eternity online.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

only for some who spend their entire lives following car lounge, I guess. With how many pages are we up to at this point? I certainly can't keep up with all the postings.

I got weather related issues to keep up with.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4828156-The-Wacky-Traffic-Accident-Pic-Post/page617


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That BMW wreck is spectacular. It may be old, but it's certainly still good.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> only for some who spend their entire lives following car lounge, I guess. With how many pages are we up to at this point? I certainly can't keep up with all the postings.


Whenever I find something, I find the source before posting it. If it's older than a week, then I'm sure it's already been posted. If it's not, I'll search back a page or two before posting it. 

I wouldn't worry about us missing out on it. TaaT will post it two years later as a GIF.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Somehow I was expecting the cop to get plowed into during this little excursion.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

(posting something older than a week)

Wow. Is my sense of time 180 degrees out of synch with this bunch.

Of course, I'm also old. So there's that.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Somehow I was expecting the cop to get plowed into during this little excursion.


He’ll get plenty of plowing when he starts sharing that story with the ladies at the local bar.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

@McMike said:


> TaaT will post it two years later as a GIF.


As someone who occasionally surfs from work, I'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

thegave said:


> He’ll get plenty of plowing when he starts sharing that story with the ladies at the local bar.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Abbotsford, B.C>

Geeze.

No serious injuries








> A lucky Abbotsford driver caught this scary collision on their dash cam. No serious injuries, amazingly.


https://globalnews.ca/video/4950440/large-semi-crash-caught-on-tape


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Did the guy in the white pickup think the semi could stop for that light? Wait for the intersection to clear then go:facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWVan said:


> Did the guy in the white pickup think the semi could stop for that light? Wait for the intersection to clear then go:facepalm:


Speed limit there is 50 km/h.  Do you think that was what the truck was doing? Run the video at 1/4 speed. The light was red the instant of impact (assuming that the light changes for both directions at the same time).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

With all the snow on the ground, seems like a good time for this:


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

holee crap


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Speed limit there is 50 km/h.  Do you think that was what the truck was doing? Run the video at 1/4 speed. The light was red the instant of impact (assuming that the light changes for both directions at the same time).


Semi was speeding, yes, but entered when it was still yellow. You still wait for the intersection to clear before you make your turn. You can still complete your turn even if the light is red here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWVan said:


> Semi was speeding, yes, but entered when it was still yellow. You still wait for the intersection to clear before you make your turn. You can still complete your turn even if the light is red here.


I do agree that the pickup driver completely misjudged the actions of the semi. He and others paid.

I was once told by a police officer that you shouldn't enter an intersection on yellow if you aren't able to also clear it on yellow. No way the semi would have cleared the intersection on yellow.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I do agree that the pickup driver completely misjudged the actions of the semi. He and others paid.
> 
> I was once told by a police officer that you shouldn't enter an intersection on yellow if you aren't able to also clear it on yellow. No way the semi would have cleared the intersection on yellow.


The only thing that I can think of that would cause the white truck to pull out in front of the semi, is if he didn't see it coming because it was being blocked by the cars in the left lane of the direction the semi was going.

Granted it looks like the semi was speeding, but you have to realize that larger vehicles can't stop nearly as fast as the cars around, so they sometimes go through on an orange light that everyone else can stop at. So I guessing in this case the semi didn't have enough time to successfully stop for the light, so he ran it and at the same time the white truck wanted to clear the intersection not seeing the semi and pulled out.

I always played by the rule of bigger things win, when I'm on the road, so I try to give semis, dump trucks, cement trucks, etc enough space to do what a larger vehicle requires.


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

Mickey Mouse said:


> With all the snow on the ground, seems like a good time for this:


seems like there might be trend at 55 seconds


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I was involved in a similar accident when I was in college & and the cop said that it doesn't matter who has right of way -- don't enter an intersection if someone else is coming through.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

Mickey Mouse said:


> With all the snow on the ground, seems like a good time for this:


Aargh, I don't know for which particular reason, but the person crossing the road in the first few seconds was really aggravating to watch.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

Mickey Mouse said:


> With all the snow on the ground, seems like a good time for this:


i like the one at 1 min mark. there are already tire tracks going off the embankment in the same exact spot that guy goes off :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

papaskot said:


> i like the one at 1 min mark. there are already tire tracks going off the embankment in the same exact spot that guy goes off :laugh:


Yeah... there's a red vehicle to the right of where he landed.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

It looks like driving too fast for conditions and alcohol are the major factors in all of the snow accidents shown.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> I do agree that the pickup driver completely misjudged the actions of the semi. He and others paid.
> 
> I was once told by a police officer that you shouldn't enter an intersection on yellow if you aren't able to also clear it on yellow. No way the semi would have cleared the intersection on yellow.



There are a lot of intersections here without advanced left turn lights, more than half probably. It is normal practice to go into the intersection and wait to turn left and a lot of the time you do have to wait until the light is red before you can turn.

So, the semi truck driver was speeding but the white truck absolutely should not have continued unless he knew it was 100% clear.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Just a truck drivin' fool

Hits a cop and that ain't cool






https://www.policeone.com/Officer-S...k-runs-red-light-crashes-into-Wis-police-car/



> According to a report from Fox News, the semi truck driver did attempt to brake for the traffic light, but he says that he hit a patch of ice and was unable to stop.
> 
> Police say that the truck driver was cited for “Operating Too Fast For Conditions” and they say that “This is a good reminder to drive within safe speeds so you are able to stop and/or avoid crashes when conditions deteriorate.”
> 
> ...


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

That Explorer held up amazingly well:thumbup:. Looks like the truck primarily hit at the A-pillar area which should be pretty strong, but that's still a good performance by the police vehicle.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Jimmy Russells said:


> There are a lot of intersections here without advanced left turn lights, more than half probably. It is normal practice to go into the intersection and wait to turn left and a lot of the time you do have to wait until the light is red before you can turn.
> 
> So, the semi truck driver was speeding but the white truck absolutely should not have continued unless he knew it was 100% clear.


Yup.

Assuming BC-CA is the same as CA-US...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> That Explorer held up amazingly well:thumbup:. Looks like the truck primarily hit at the A-pillar area which should be pretty strong, but that's still a good performance by the police vehicle.


The fact that they are both on slippery roads is also a big help. Less friction to hold the police vehicle in place and thus less energy transferred into crushing it.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I do agree that the pickup driver completely misjudged the actions of the semi. He and others paid.
> 
> I was once told by a police officer that you shouldn't enter an intersection on yellow if you aren't able to also clear it on yellow. No way the semi would have cleared the intersection on yellow.


_*this actually happened in Canada_

That's not what the law says in most (if not all) states. The law is that you can't enter (cross the stop bar) on red. Everything else is guidance. Stop on yellow if you can do so safety but it is legal to enter on yellow. All traffic signals are (should be) designed with an "all-red" phase that is calculated to allow a car that enters at exactly the moment the signal turns red to clear the intersection before cross traffic reaches their path.


----------



## generations (Apr 7, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I do agree that the pickup driver completely misjudged the actions of the semi. He and others paid.
> 
> I was once told by a police officer that you shouldn't enter an intersection on yellow if you aren't able to also clear it on yellow. No way the semi would have cleared the intersection on yellow.



i could not agree more w/ the officer on this.. if you cannot clear the yellow light and it is safe to stop, do so..


----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> _*this actually happened in Canada_
> 
> That's not what the law says in most (if not all) states. The law is that you can't enter (cross the stop bar) on red. Everything else is guidance. Stop on yellow if you can do so safety but it is legal to enter on yellow. All traffic signals are (should be) designed with an "all-red" phase that is calculated to allow a car that enters at exactly the moment the signal turns red to clear the intersection before cross traffic reaches their path.


Vancouver area drivers seem to expect that people will stop on the yellow. In most of the places where I've driven, drivers expect vehicles to continue to enter the intersection while the light is yellow. I followed that approach for the first few yellows that I encountered in Vancouver, but discovered that I was the only one who wasn't stopping, and almost got hit by a left turner trying to clear the intersection. They are much more dedicated to stopping on yellows than most of the places where I've been to.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

seftonm said:


> Vancouver area drivers seem to expect that people will stop on the yellow. In most of the places where I've driven, drivers expect vehicles to continue to enter the intersection while the light is yellow. I followed that approach for the first few yellows that I encountered in Vancouver, but discovered that I was the only one who wasn't stopping, and almost got hit by a left turner trying to clear the intersection. They are much more dedicated to stopping on yellows than most of the places where I've been to.


That may or may not be true but if you are turning left and expect people to stop on yellow on a consistent basis, you are going to cause an accident before long. The simple fact is that you never have the right of way in that situation, the color of the light is almost irrelevant.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Good Lord






https://www.circa.com/story/2019/02...128-mph-in-a-tesla-slams-into-an-suv-in-miami



> WASHINGTON (CIRCA) — The driver of a Tesla officers say is responsible for a crash in Miami has been arrested, according to the Miami Beach Police Department.
> 
> 
> The video was posted on Facebook. The police wrote that the Tesla was driving at 128 mph when it crashed into an Infiniti SUV, nearly cutting the other car in half. They said all passengers were transported to the hospital and luckily survived the collision.
> ...


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Good Lord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driving at 128 mph in Miami is just ludicrous, in any car.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucky to be alive.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Lucky to be alive.


Ambulance was on scene quick enough.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Did people die? Is that a body you see flying out from the house?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

thegave said:


> Did people die? Is that a body you see flying out from the house?


No one died, but serious injuries.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.erienewsnow.com/story/39...i-truck-carrying-ranch-dressing-in-north-east

"Cleanup efforts are underway in North East this morning, after a semi truck full of *ranch dressing* was hit by a train."

"Both the train conductor and the driver of the truck are uninjured."


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> http://www.erienewsnow.com/story/39...i-truck-carrying-ranch-dressing-in-north-east
> 
> "Cleanup efforts are underway in North East this morning, after a semi truck full of *ranch dressing* was hit by a train."
> 
> "Both the train conductor and the driver of the truck are uninjured."


Lettuce give thanks that everyone's OK.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Interesting fender bender with mother nature. Struck by lightning while driving......
https://www.everythinglubbock.com/n...htning-while-on-louisiana-highway/1794214447?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

funnee84bunny said:


> Interesting fender bender with mother nature. Struck by lightning while driving......
> https://www.everythinglubbock.com/n...htning-while-on-louisiana-highway/1794214447?


Electrifying


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

funnee84bunny said:


> Interesting fender bender with mother nature. Struck by lightning while driving......
> https://www.everythinglubbock.com/n...htning-while-on-louisiana-highway/1794214447?


Just a big puddle of aluminum after that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@0:36 for the front view. Time to change the underwear.
@2:25 for the rear view. Parts and cones fly.


----------



## kar_nut (Apr 14, 2000)

spockcat said:


> @0:36 for the front view. Time to change the underwear.
> @2:25 for the rear view. Parts and cones fly.


Damn that was quite the save. But, then, I was surprised someone with that level of skill would merge back into traffic. I read the Youtube comments and  He kept that thing off the wall with nearly inoperative brakes 



> Couldn't stop the car. The tire ripped the brake lines out of the rear. And left front tire flat spotted through to failure since it was unloaded. Only had a right front and left rear tire with air and no brakes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*A Tesla Burned to a Crisp on a Vermont Lake. We Walked Out There and Found It.

The car hit a rock and burst into flame while the owners were ice fishing.*



> Over the weekend, a Tesla Model X caught fire on the frozen surface of Lake Champlain in Vermont. The fire happened around 8 p.m. on Sunday, and the fire almost completely consumed the vehicle.
> 
> A few news reports had mentioned the burned-up Tesla. So, we decided to walk out onto the lake and have a look:
> 
> ...


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

"The car hit a rock and burst into flame while the owners were ice fishing."

Damn. Autopilot out for a cruise all on its own, no driver or anything!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok I have a bunch of questions.

Who goes ice fishing?
Who goes ice fishing with a Tesla?
Why is there a rock in frozen lake?
Why did the burning car not melt through the ice?


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm wondering why I found out about this here and not the local news.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Ok I have a bunch of questions.
> 
> Who goes ice fishing?


people who live near lakes that freeze over in the winter.



Jimmy Russells said:


> Who goes ice fishing with a Tesla?


people with money who live near lakes that freeze over in the winter



Jimmy Russells said:


> Why is there a rock in frozen lake?


they clearly hit the rock on the bank before driving onto the lake... or, as the beastie boys say: "I'm tellin' y'all it's sabotage!"



Jimmy Russells said:


> Why did the burning car not melt through the ice?












serious guess though: the ice was probably a few feet thick and the melting ice acted as insulation? cool test of thermo dynamics for science class. it melted some, which is why the article states that it's now encapsulated in the ice.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

good hazy memories of driving a 455 T/A on a frozen lake in WI after nickle beer night. Early 80's.....young and stupid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Ok I have a bunch of questions.
> 
> Who goes ice fishing?
> Who goes ice fishing with a Tesla?
> ...


There could have been a rock just off shore that normally sticks up out of the water. The driver though he could clear it but obviously didn't. 

Or maybe it wasn't a rock but rather a big chunk of solid ice that was on the lake that he didn't see.

Either way. There isn't much left of an aluminum car after a lithium ion battery fire.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> people with money who live near lakes that freeze over in the winter


Tons of people go ice fishing all over the great white north, rich and poor. I recall seeing lots of ice fishing huts on the lake where the West River joins the Connecticut River in Brattleboro, VT when we had a house up there. But it is only the rich ones who go ice fishing in a Tesla Model X.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

> _but it's hard to imagine someone freeing the metal from the ice and dragging it away,_


I'd think water quality impact would demand something be done before spring. No?

What's left after Li-Ion mega battery self immolates? Nothing good I presume. Enjoy ice fishing for blinky next winter.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

S1ack said:


> I'd think water quality impact would demand something be done before spring. No?
> 
> What's left after Li-Ion mega battery self immolates? Nothing good I presume. Enjoy ice fishing for blinky next winter.


Aside from the HF gas released when they burn, there's nothing hazardous left over after they burn. No heavy metals to start with, electrolyte is nearly all consumed, just copper and aluminum foil plates left over, if that.
With the penetration of RoHS, even the electronics are non hazardous.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


you left out the important context... the police are trying to determine whose lamborghini that is and why they ditched it (pun intended).

edit: owner has been found. https://coinnewstelegraph.com/spurs-news-lamborghini-found-in-ditch-belongs-to-bitcoin-owner/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> you left out the important context... the police are trying to determine whose lamborghini that is and why they ditched it (pun intended).
> 
> edit: owner has been found. https://coinnewstelegraph.com/spurs-news-lamborghini-found-in-ditch-belongs-to-bitcoin-owner/


I hotlinked the story to the photos.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

So sad. Your prime delivery is slightly delayed


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

:20 second in


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ what the hell was he doing in the middle of the road

oh ****, that's 4 minutes from my place


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0_Mazda said:


> ^ what the hell was he doing in the middle of the road


The trucker was driving too fast, for sure... However, I only counted seven seconds after the police car was out of sight before it was parked in the middle of the road. 

Do we think the police car plowed into stopped traffic, too?


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

VT1.8T said:


> I'm wondering why I found out about this here and not the local news.


It was on WCAX.




The Tesla on frozen Champlain is a uniquely Vermont problem. The native "hippies" are still country folk at heart.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

I feel like I would just have to sit there for a good 15-20 minutes after that before I could function again.


----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)

Mebbe it hit a crub and 2 fents.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> The trucker was driving too fast, for sure... However, I only counted seven seconds after the police car was out of sight before it was parked in the middle of the road.
> 
> Do we think the police car plowed into stopped traffic, too?


I watched it again, and saw that the police car in the middle of the road slid to a stop. Looks like he was driving too fast for conditions, too.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Wheelstand said:


> :20 second in


:27 seconds in

Guy at the front of all that **** is at a dead stop with something in his hands, possibly a brush/scraper. Based on observation, and personal experience, he stopped in the middle of the road to do what he should've done in his ****in driveway. He's likely the cause of all of it.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

ForTheWin said:


> :27 seconds in
> 
> Guy at the front of all that **** is at a dead stop with something in his hands, possibly a brush/scraper. Based on observation, and personal experience, he stopped in the middle of the road to do what he should've done in his ****in driveway. He's likely the cause of all of it.


Seriously. Out in the road brushing his car off.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


were you re-reading a 10-year old reddit thread about TGUK? they had a segment about funny and useless signs filled with pictures, like this one.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

And another wonderful intrusion into the passenger compartment

















https://komonews.com/news/local/close-call-wayward-lumber-smashes-through-car-windshield-on-sr-167



> KENT, Wash. -- A driver was lucky to survive after a large piece of wood smashed through their windshield in Kent Tuesday morning.
> 
> The driver was heading south on SR-167 when a vehicle carrying lumber lost part of its load around 84th Avenue. One wood shard kicked up and crashed into the driver's windshield.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Occurred on February 15, 2019 / Oak Grove, Missouri, USA


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope whoever was in that blue ford is ok, not much left of it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Lightnin' said:


> Occurred on February 15, 2019 / Oak Grove, Missouri, USA


"We gotta get out~!, We gotta get out!"

Man, talk about losing your sense of reality. They are sitting in a huge truck, safest place out there it appears.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DUB0RA said:


> I hope whoever was in that blue ford is ok, not much left of it


I think that was the fatality. 
Every single person in that video should be ticketed for not driving to the conditions.
Except the filming truck if they truly did not hit any vehicle before stopping.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Lightnin' said:


> Occurred on February 15, 2019 / Oak Grove, Missouri, USA


More people driving too fast for conditions, and more than a few driving in inclement weather without their lights on. I'd ask how dumb people can be, but they might take it as a personal challenge.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Dog is misbehavin' at the lake

But owner leaves RV running while he's behind it.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dog is misbehavin' at the lake
> 
> But owner leaves RV running while he's behind it.


Stupid dogs... do stuff.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Yet again... https://www.foxnews.com/auto/most-bashed-bridge-gets-hit-again-by-truck-despite-new-warnings



> The “most bashed bridge” in Britain has been hit by a truck again just days after the low railroad overpass was covered in new warning signs and yellow jacket stripes.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> Yet again... https://www.foxnews.com/auto/most-bashed-bridge-gets-hit-again-by-truck-despite-new-warnings



Well if he wasn't stuntin on 2 wheels he might have made it


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Bingo~! It's a two-fer

dang


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

ForTheWin said:


> I'd ask how dumb people can be, but they might take it as a personal challenge.


This is what we have come to now. I always say "there's no way you can be that stupid, just not possible" yet there's always someone to prove me wrong. And don't try arguing with one because they'll just beat you with experience


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

col.mustard said:


>


That looks like the UK's version of the 11'8" bridge. They added extra warning signs and lights and people are still crashing into it, mostly in rented box trucks.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dog is misbehavin' at the lake
> 
> But owner leaves RV running while he's behind it.


"I told you if you ever fake threw that ball again, you'd be sorry. Who's the good boy now, bitch?"


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

VWestlife said:


>


That video could be titled, "If you run this light, you'll hit this bridge."


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Houston, we have a problem, a bucket load of problems.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Houston, we have a problem, a bucket load of problems.


And that's why they're supposed to close the lane they're working in.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

VWestlife said:


> That looks like the UK's version of the 11'8" bridge. They added extra warning signs and lights and people are still crashing into it, mostly in rented box trucks.


People driving rental trucks I get... they are probably not professional drivers and could misjudge the height easily (but still... they are idiots, I'm just saying I can understand it).

There were several commercial drivers on that video. Those guys should lose their license :sly:


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Double-V said:


> "The car hit a rock and burst into flame while the owners were ice fishing."
> 
> Damn. Autopilot out for a cruise all on its own, no driver or anything!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Surf Green said:


> That video could be titled, "If you run this light, you'll hit this bridge."


No kidding. The amount of people that were running a red light is astonishing. It's no wonder that that actual words such as "OVER HEIGHT MUST TURN" went ignored.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

bzcat said:


> People driving rental trucks I get... they are probably not professional drivers and could misjudge the height easily (but still... they are idiots, I'm just saying I can understand it).
> 
> There were several commercial drivers on that video. Those guys should lose their license :sly:


Every September 1st in Boston, the day 90% of the rental units turn over, some jackass in a Penske plows into the low bridges on Storrow Drive on the way. Happens so reliably that the phenomenon has a name, “Storrowing.”


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

VWestlife said:


> That looks like the UK's version of the 11'8" bridge. They added extra warning signs and lights and people are still crashing into it, mostly in rented box trucks.


I'm thankful for the 2 angles, including sound. They should add a cam on the other side of the bridge so you can see the faces.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

VWVan said:


> I'm thankful for the 2 angles, including sound. They should add a cam on the other side of the bridge so you can see the faces.


indeed. Entertainment for all.

Whatever happened to the headache bars that could keep the bridge from being mauled so much?





















My favorite of all:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

VWVan said:


> I'm thankful for the 2 angles, including sound. They should add a cam on the other side of the bridge so you can see the faces


...smash the windshields


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

In most of those cases above the sign is the last thing you hit before you tear your roof off. I think the problem here is that tall trucks are expected to be able to get to that intersection and turn left or right without bashing into warning barriers along the way. The signs on approach are confusing too. No sign actually *says* low bridge (for a layperson in a moving truck), just the "11'-8"" warning signs which first come just *after* the previous large intersection, so you then literally have to turn at the last second. The official truck route is to the left, but but the sign for it is on the other side of this intersection, so if you're in the right lane, you're told to turn right, but then what.

In Google Street View I can see why that one truck came through twice. They turned left because the signage says truck route to the left, then went one block where just before next intersection, the truck route sign says straight ahead, but that's not an option (enters a parking lot beyond the intersection), and the cross street is one way to the left. There's a detour sign pointing left, so they took that one way street one block back the other way, where they encountered another truck route sign pointing left, so they went left and went another block where I kid you not, the truck route sign points left again.
Take that left, go one block and you're back at 11'-8". Seriously, the truck route signs lead you in a circle around 4 lefts. Anyone who's been through that once is going to think "Screw that, I'm going under". 
Try it yourself. https://www.google.com/maps/@35.999...087&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

If you take a right at 11'-8", it eventually leads you to a "Truck detour" sign where you have to make a left onto a 4 lane street, at an uncontrolled intersection, then another immediate left at a light and you can finally cross the tracks at a level grade crossing. 

What they should do is put a sign at the big intersection a block before 11'-8" that says "Tall vehicles on through route turn right here", and another one in that last block that says "Tall vehicles must turn right before low bridge".


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

kowabonga said:


> Bingo~! It's a two-fer
> 
> dang


geeze. I guess physics still works


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

*into the water*



Mickey Mouse said:


>




Jackson Kayak. Yep, he's fairly well known. I'm pretty sure he'll be up to his old tricks again soon.

Motorhome was his home 6 months out of the year. Wonder what the insurance company will say about the "lake incident"


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

kowabonga said:


> indeed. Entertainment for all.
> 
> Whatever happened to the headache bars that could keep the bridge from being mauled so much?


The 11'8" bridge has a crash beam mounted just before it. That's what the trucks are actually crashing into, so the crash beam takes most of the hit (as you can see by all the battle scars on it) rather than the bridge itself.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VWestlife said:


> The 11'8" bridge has a crash beam mounted just before it. That's what the trucks are actually crashing into, so the crash beam takes most of the hit (as you can see by all the battle scars on it) rather than the bridge itself.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

The main problem is, our licenses get handed out like candy, and (at least in my state) you don't need a CDL to rent a huge truck to move, or drive a motorhome that's basically a bus with less visibility. Note how many of those trucks are rentals. I rented the largest one I could last time I moved, and couldn't believe they just hand those out to anyone. The height wasn't posted anywhere in the cab- I had to find it on the outside of the truck. The employee told me the starting instructions and nothing else. Glad I checked, because I would have decapitated that truck on a low bridge that I checked the height of beforehand.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


OK Gramdma, here's a better link:

https://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/12/11-foot-8-inches-infamous-can-opener.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VWestlife said:


> OK Gramdma, here's a better link:
> 
> https://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/12/11-foot-8-inches-infamous-can-opener.html


Welcome to the Interwebz.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

VWestlife said:


>


Damn. That is one stout piece of resistance material. I had no idea until you blew it up so I could see it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Mag-X (Dec 28, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


This is just down the road from here. I took my sister-in-law to this location just a few days before this happened.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

well, that sure woke everyone up~!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Teen in a Jeep crosses center line and hit's tractor trailer headon with fuel tank opening up in crash.

Amazingly, teen does ok after medical help in the hospital. 
Sam Lachance of Manchester suffered a brain injury, a broken foot, burns on his body and a ruptured spleen in the accident.

His father says it's a miracle that he survived.

















https://komonews.com/news/videos/teen-who-survived-fiery-crash-meets-rescuers


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Teen in a Jeep crosses center line and hit's tractor trailer headon


So... texting while driving?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Teen in a Jeep crosses center line and hit's tractor trailer headon with fuel tank opening up in crash.
> 
> Amazingly, teen does ok after medical help in the hospital.
> Sam Lachance of Manchester suffered a brain injury, a broken foot, burns on his body and a ruptured spleen in the accident.
> ...



Pretty amazing recover just a couple months out. Guys on the left pulled him out of the wreckage. Parents on the right. Samuel LaChance 18 in the middle


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AZGolf said:


> So... texting while driving?


It's a Jeep thing.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow...what were the LaChances he'd survive that? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Coming through!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Coming through!







Well, obviously he sent his own "computer brain" on holiday during this escapade.

Geeze


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

kowabonga said:


> Well, obviously he sent his own "computer brain" on holiday during this escapade.


I wonder, without dashcam footage to easily evidence his asshattery, would the guy try to brush it off as a minor graze at low speed without any real victims?

Anyway, I guess the sheetmetal god is happy with another sacrifice. Can't be cheap to fix, especially on a Tesla.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Zembla said:


> I wonder, without dashcam footage to easily evidence his asshattery, would the guy try to brush it off as a minor graze at low speed without any real victims?
> 
> Anyway, I guess the sheetmetal god is happy with another sacrifice. Can't be cheap to fix, especially on a Tesla.


This is the aftermath. If this was in the US, that would be totaled. But in China?!?!? And how long will it take to get parts?


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

AZGolf said:


> So... texting while driving?


Aiming for that apex


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Coming through!


The beautiful irony that is lost upon most of you is that the radio is playing an ad for a driving school


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

thegave said:


> The beautiful irony that is lost upon most of you is that the radio is playing an ad for a driving school


Would be more ironic if we saw this accident from the perspective of the Tesla's built-in camera and the ad for the driving school was playing on his radio.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

News of the weird












> BREMERTON, Wash. -- Somehow no one was seriously injured when a suspected drunk driver crashed into a police car at the scene of a medical emergency in Bremerton Thursday.
> 
> The incident began around 8:30 p.m. when witnesses reported a possible drunk driver along 11th Street, according to Sgt. Todd Byers with Bremerton police.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When you get your CDL online.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Wheelstand said:


> News of the weird


Well, they were called out for a DUI. Just didn't expect it to show up after they did.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> News of the weird


I'm happy that someone who could be in charge and/or have access to nuclear weapons or dangerous ships of war can handle his liquor.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This happened about 30 minutes ago. 

Welcome to hell. *MAP
*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dutch firefighter's response to a smoking BMW i8;


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

@McMike said:


> This happened about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> Welcome to hell.


Heard about it on my lunch break. Apparently closed off for the rest of the day


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Senior Member said:


>


Just because you can afford to drive one, doesn't mean you know how to drive one.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

I grew up in all the way upstate ny so very familiar with the road situation. I know it's hard to see a tractor pulling a manure spreader on a rural road and rear ending it, but you have to be an even bigger idiot to rear end the entire accident scene as well. Is anyone even looking anymore......: beat the :laugh: somehow....
https://www.mytwintiers.com/news/dr...Wwq1fNQQPgEum_f3d9CajnEYvwqNwNTUQ_ePGMWwo&utm


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

That pickup folded like a cheap suit. Patrol said speed and glare from the sun contributed, so perhaps seeing things was compromised.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

funnee84bunny said:


> manure


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Every September 1st in Boston, the day 90% of the rental units turn over, some jackass in a Penske plows into the low bridges on Storrow Drive on the way. Happens so reliably that the phenomenon has a name, “Storrowing.”


My wife and I rented a U-Haul to pick up some Craigslist furniture finds this weekend. One stop was in Cambridge. I was petrified the entire time I was driving the thing.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

parking thread worthy:laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Let me just ring the bell here and find out if anyone is home






























> SPANAWAY, Wash. -- Luckily no one was seriously injured when a wrong-way driver sent a semi into a Spanaway home Friday morning, narrowly missing a sleeping couple.
> 
> It was around 3 a.m. when a pickup driver was heading the wrong way on Spanaway Loop Road and approached a northbound semi, according to Det. Sgt. Gary Sanders with the Pierce County Sheriff's Department. The semi struck the pickup, and then the impact sent the semi off the road where it crashed into a home. Another vehicle behind the semi then struck the pickup.
> 
> ...


https://komonews.com/news/local/wrong-way-driver-sends-semi-into-spanaway-home


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

prolly better to hit the driver than to hit an entire home at that point


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Most semi drivers know exactly how tall their trailer is. This one obviously didn't.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

VWestlife said:


> Most semi drivers know exactly how tall their trailer is. This one obviously didn't.


ooh he almost made it. Why don't they paint the edge of the overpass yellow as well, couldn't hurt


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> prolly better to hit the driver than to hit an entire home at that point


Especially since that a**clown wrong-way driver was at fault. Darwin needs to fix the "bad driver" plague.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> prolly better to hit the driver than to hit an entire home at that point


You just don't know how close you are going to come to wiping out the homeowner by piling into the house at 3AM



> *"If it had been 6 feet to the left, they both could have been killed.[*/QUOTE]


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Dravenport said:


> Why don't they paint the edge of the overpass yellow as well, couldn't hurt


it is/was.... it just has been hit so many times its worn off... :laugh:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> it is/was.... it just has been hit so many times its worn off... :laugh:


just put huge open buckets of yellow paint poised to fall off into their windshields when they hit.

Forget painting the damn bridge, let them wear the paint~!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

[video]https://i.imgur.com/4wpqCh4.mp4[/video]


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> [video]https://i.imgur.com/4wpqCh4.mp4[/video]


Coming from having the sun directly in his eyes into shadow, and I'll bet it's a concrete building behind the concrete pole
so visually just didn't register.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

> TUKWILA, Wash. — Two people nearly died after a massive power pole impaled their windshield in a chain reaction that brought down one pole after another.
> 
> Marginal Way South in Tukwila was still blocked off late into Friday night after first responders said 24 power poles toppled over near the Museum of Flight.
> 
> ...





> First responders said it all started when a power pole fell down, then people ran for cover as a domino effect of 24 poles came crashing down, stretching a mile on Marginal Way.
> 
> "All of a sudden, a storm front came in, it just poured rain sideways all through the place and then there was a huge explosion, fire, smoke everywhere,” said Dale. "And then it was one after another, after another."
> 
> ...


https://komonews.com/news/local/witnesses-react-to-seeing-24-power-poles-fall


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Daemon42 said:


> Coming from having the sun directly in his eyes into shadow, and I'll bet it's a concrete building behind the concrete pole
> so visually just didn't register.


I'm sure it had nothing to do with his phone being in his hand as he exits the vehicle.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

> OLYMPIA, Wash. - Tuesday, March 19, was just a normal work day for transportation engineer Rob Shepherd as he climbed out of his truck in a work zone along State Route 3 to take soil samples.
> 
> But seconds later he was running and jumping for his life as he and other members of his work crew heard a semitruck barreling down on them, scraping the guardrail. Several ran and rolled down the embankment to get as far away as possible.
> 
> ...


https://komonews.com/news/local/horrific-crash-turns-highway-work-zone-into-near-death-zone


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

I wasn't to know what happened to the semi driver. The front wheels and cab are on top of the pickup. Good Lord.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

VR6JH said:


> I wasn't to know what happened to the semi driver. The front wheels and cab are on top of the pickup. Good Lord.


Semi driver did pretty well for himself, having gone off road to pile drive the worker trucks.



> The cause of the March 19 crash on SR 3 is still under investigation by the Washington State Patrol, and it's not known what caused the semi driver to leave the road and strike our trucks. *That driver was transported to the hospital after the crash, though he was alert and talking when crews helped get him out of his truck*.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Next they heard a "terrible explosion," Shepherd said, which was the semi plowing into the pickup and slamming it 150 feet forward into the drill truck.


woof.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I wonder if it's totaled?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Evidently work zones with flaggers just seem to indicate that a race is on.










> This fully-loaded log truck went through our temporary stop signal and crashed
> into one of our vehicles in an SR 7 work zone near Morton.





> Several members of our maintenance crew were alternating traffic on SR 7 near Morton to patch potholes when a fully-loaded log truck blew through the temporary stop signal and crashed into one of our vehicles in the work zone. The pickup truck that was struck was displaying one of our reader boards about the lane closure, and was parked as an additional barrier between traffic and the workers. One of our crew members went to the hospital for further evaluation, and we’re grateful the injuries weren’t serious. The Washington State Patrol is investigating the incident and will determine what citations the driver may face.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

^^ I drive that road to get to my cabins, there are several lumber plants out there and the log truck drivers are ruthless. Hopefully this will have a ripple effect for them to straighten up a bit.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

https://wsdotblog.blogspot.com/2017/04/pothole-repair-turns-scary-for-morton.html

Gotta love the comments posted about the logging truck blowing right thru pothole repair zone



> MaKayla Gump said...These lane closure warnings need to be placed farther away from the crew so us truckers have a chance to get slowed down. Loaded trucks take a lot longer to get slowed down. And if the the warning sign were farther away and driver has any equipment failures then they have time to get the truck safely stopped. I myself am a heavy hauler and have a couple close calls due to not having enough early warning!!





> Brian Gibbs said...
> This work site had 5 signs which is 1 more than the regulations require, and started back almost 8 tenths of a mile, then there was a straight line off site 5 tenths of a mile. This dim wit drove around a automated flagger and cones then back into the lane of work to hit this vehicle, which was occupied,(THANK GOD HE WASN'T HURT SERIOUSLY) so Mrs Gump you and your trucker friends need to wake up and pay attention instead of thinking your a refrigerator, because when you shut your door your lights go out!!!


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Double Trouble






China...


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Mickey Mouse said:


> https://komonews.com/news/local/horrific-crash-turns-highway-work-zone-into-near-death-zone


This is literally down the street from my house. It's a gigantic ball of metal which is now on display on the Olympia Capitol campus


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

https://www.thedrive.com/news/27338...lf-gti-in-totally-screwed-freight-train-heist









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> https://komonews.com/news/local/witnesses-react-to-seeing-24-power-poles-fall


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

kowabonga said:


>


bicyclist at end of video had to scramble~!


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> bicyclist at end of video had to scramble~!


I would run too if I just knocked over a power pole. Too much coincidence in that blurry video....:laugh:
Seriously though, why the hell did he get off his bike and run towards where it was falling? Wasn't exactly sudden


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

funnee84bunny said:


> I would run too if I just knocked over a power pole. Too much coincidence in that blurry video....:laugh:
> Seriously though, why the hell did he get off his bike and run towards where it was falling? Wasn't exactly sudden


People riding bikes on the side walk during a thunderstorm don't usually make the best decisions.

And the couple were extremely lucky.
The paramedics on the scene must have really been on edge.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...rvived-utility-pole-crash-healing-with-humor/


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

You can turn the sound down to ignore the guy filming here.

Amarillo


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

locket-man writes off porsche seconds after picking up from dealer.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BwAEc2Qgsoe/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

audifans said:


> No kidding


I stand corrected. 
No paramedic is on edge.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dubsix said:


> locket-man writes off porsche seconds after picking up from dealer.


What is locket man?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

@McMike said:


> What is locket man?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NotFast said:


> @McMike said:
> 
> 
> > What is locket man?


Well the guy next to the Porsche in the photo does look Asian.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

dubsix said:


> locket-man writes off porsche seconds after picking up from dealer.


Is that what they mean by shaving your bush? Yikes! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

NotFast said:


>


yup if you clicked the video link it's evident:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

AtlantaDad said:


> Is that what they mean by shaving your bush? Yikes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



There's got to be a better way!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> bicyclist at end of video had to scramble~!







How the hell do 26 power poles come down like dominoes?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Chicago craziness. Drunks... good lord.

We are now at the point that it's a strong possibility the street carnage is going to be recorded on some device. Security cams, doorbell cams, dash cams, taxi cams.

Jussie Smollet sure wishes there weren't so many at this point. You do something out in public, it's gonna be caught on cam


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Chicago craziness. Drunks... good lord.
> 
> We are now at the point that it's a strong possibility the street carnage is going to be recorded on some device. Security cams, doorbell cams, dash cams, taxi cams.
> 
> Jussie Smollet sure wishes there weren't so many at this point. You do something out in public, it's gonna be caught on cam


Is that a cop? That looks like a police Explorer. 

"Where's a cop when you ne.... oh. Good." :laugh:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

How drunk do you have to be to traveling at that high speed in city streets? When I get drink, I get slower and blurry and not "let me do the craziest thing possible with a car". Or maybe I'm just old


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

ForTheWin said:


> Is that a cop?


Video title says "slams into Chicago police..." so I'm gonna go with yes.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

gti_matt said:


> Video title says "slams into Chicago police..." so I'm gonna go with yes.


I did not see that. :laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Roberto Dimento said:


> You can turn the sound down to ignore the guy filming here.
> 
> Amarillo


oof


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

"I sure do feel sleepy"


----------



## jeller (Apr 18, 2002)

That was awesome, :thumbup: probably not for the driver though...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

start at 35 seconds


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> "I sure do feel sleepy"


Hell uv a ride


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

audifans said:


> Evidently work zones with flaggers just seem to indicate that a race is on.


Logging trucks... ugh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Tesla Sentry Mode captures politician in Model 3 hit-and-run*










> A former traffic court judge currently in the running for a seat on the Philadelphia City Council was caught hitting a parked Tesla Model 3 and subsequently leaving the scene without reporting the incident. A video captured of the event using the Model 3’s Sentry Mode feature was published by the vehicle’s owner on YouTube.
> 
> Judge Willie Singletary is seen backing out his Cadillac Escalade into the Tesla Model 3 parked next to him in the video, triggering the car’s alarm. Singletary then exits his SUV and appears to assess the damage caused to the all-electric sedan and even attempts to buff out the apparently visible marks at the point of impact. The affected part of the Model 3 isn’t visible in the video, but given the drawn-out contemplation and multiple attempts to smooth out the damage by Singletary, a police report or (at minimum) note to the owner was definitely warranted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> "lessee"
> 
> "Sure is a lotta noise and flashing lights around here. Maybe if I move forward, I won't have to look at 'em"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Playing chicken with a train. :laugh:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Wheelstand said:


>


How in the ever-livin' f*** did that person not see the train barreling down the tracks?


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Wheelstand said:


>


Pulled forward to get past the arms coming down.
Sat there several moments after traffic ahead had already moved.
Didn't hear/see the train coming from the right.

What in the actual **** were they doing?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

ForTheWin said:


> What in the actual **** were they doing?


Maybe they were just tired of living. Course now they all banged up and still living


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ForTheWin said:


> Pulled forward to get past the arms coming down.
> Sat there several moments after traffic ahead had already moved.
> Didn't hear/see the train coming from the right.
> 
> What in the actual **** were they doing?


Like 90% of everyone else in FL at a traffic light, looking at their phone and not paying attention to the world around them.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

In a hospital room, the only thing they'll be looking at for awhile is a phone. So some things never change


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

Local Miata guy had a not so great Monday.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Diamond Dave said:


> Local Miata guy had a not so great Monday.



I see some cones. 12 tents right there.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Diamond Dave said:


> Local Miata guy had a not so great Monday.


He couldn't have been speeding. No one drives over the speed limit in Oregon. Unpossible.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Can't tell if hazy sunset or wildfire.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Every once in a while it's nice to see they didn't collide, but it qualifies as whacky.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...rvived-utility-pole-crash-healing-with-humor/


i liked that article, it went to some odd places about the couple, but cute: 



> That in-person meeting came after they found each other in an online wish-themed chat room in March 1987. Linda Cook had posted a wish: “I have a one track mind: Tom Selleck.”
> 
> Tom Cook replied: “My name’s Tom. I have a mustache. What does he have that I don’t have?”
> 
> She thought: “Two out of three ain’t bad!” They continued an online correspondence,


:laugh:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Diamond Dave said:


> Local Miata guy had a not so great Monday.


well, he was obviously autocrossing


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

It does amaze me that these crashes can be so violent and yet everyone survives.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

What is the penalty for "failing to use due care"?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Roberto Dimento said:


> It does amaze me that these crashes can be so violent and yet everyone survives.


Rozap.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

palakaman said:


> What is the penalty for "failing to use due care"?














> The driver of the truck, Andy Stafford, 49, of Owatonna, Minn., was cited for “failure to exercise due care.”
> 
> 
> Amazingly, nobody was seriously hurt in the crash.
> ...


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

palakaman said:


> What is the penalty for "failing to use due care"?


The real penalties come in when the insurance company for the business he works for gets hit with the costs it takes to settle the eventual suits.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Waiting for that one guy to come in and tell us all it was the SUV drivers’ faults for not keeping an eye on their rear view mirrors and moving out of the way.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


>





thegave said:


> Waiting for that one guy to come in and tell us all it was the SUV drivers’ faults for not keeping an eye on their rear view mirrors and moving out of the way.


hah... for real


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

This is priceless.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Every once in a while it's nice to see they didn't collide, but it qualifies as whacky.


Just looks like normal weekday traffic on 93 to me......


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Apparently happened on a 30mph road. Driver (and engine) ejected from car.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Spike Ti said:


> (and engine) ejected from car.


i was under the impression that was more of a "feature" for subaru's, given their habit of eating head-gaskets...


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Spike Ti said:


> Apparently happened on a 30mph road. Driver (and engine) ejected from car.


Those are some mountains, where is this located?

Also looks like some damage on that (3G TL?) in the last photo, possible street race gone wrong.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

/Cobb short-shifter joke


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Spike Ti said:


> Apparently happened on a 30mph road. Driver (and engine) ejected from car.


Holy ****, how fast was that tow truck going?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Those are some mountains, where is this located?
> 
> .


I'd say Pleasant Grove, Utah.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Spike Ti said:


> Apparently happened on a 30mph road. Driver (and engine) ejected from car.


This is one of those accidents where an explanation would make things better.

edit 

Found one. 
https://tiremeetsroad.com/2019/04/2...e-trans-is-breakaway-engine-mounts-in-action/


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I always say "If you're gonna take a launch thru the windshield, better get real liquored up first. And try not to land where the car or the engine is going to come down on top of you." Severe concussion. uh huh


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CodeMan said:


>


How does this happen?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Re: The WRX crash.

https://www.thedrive.com/news/27576...-wrx-engine-and-transmission-into-nearby-yard



> app-facebook
> Allan Keith
> on Saturday
> So this just happened right in front of our house on a 30 mph road. Yes that is a complete engine and exhaust sitting in our neighbors driveway. The man wasn’t wearing a seatbelt and was ejected out of the vehicle as well. The car was a Subaru WRX.
> ****Update to this post*** The driver only suffered a severe concussion, broken ribs and a bruised hip.* 😵


How.. how is that even possible?
Was wrapped by the airbag going through the windshield? 
Wow, very damn lucky.

This pic shows what looks like the utility pole hit and now loose to the left (it broke on impact).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> How does this happen?


I would guess it jumped- hit and broke frame- bounced and ended up like this.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

can you imagine the drivers view when that happened?!?!?!


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh look, a penny!


CodeMan said:


>


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's the 1st step in crafting a LOL truck.









http://gifdump.p4o.net/images/loltruck.gif


----------



## veedubman72 (Apr 14, 2014)

Spike Ti said:


> Apparently happened on a 30mph road. Driver (and engine) ejected from car.


Suburu crash. In Google Earth - Just past the intersection of E 200 S and Loader Ave E in Pleasant Grove, UT if anyone is interested in seeing the stretch of road he was trying to race down. It's a fairly long straight open stretch on the edge of town (until you collide with something of course).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Both the trunk and front are destroyed???
Lost control.. spun, hit rear.. then spun and hit pole on front at angle?
(WRX related again)


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

BRealistic said:


> Both the trunk and front are destroyed???
> Lost control.. spun, hit rear.. then spun and hit pole on front at angle?
> (WRX related again)


According to the article, he was doing 80 in a 30 while drunk, swerved to miss a bike (doesn't clarify where or what kind) and that's it. Best guess? What you said. Lost control, spun, hit something, and somewhere in there he and the engine/trans/exhaust got yeeted onto the road.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> How does this happen?


Optimus Prime after a hard night.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


>


Ladder test - FAIL


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Wheelstand said:


>


That thing started all the way on the right lane.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

well that could have been a lot worse


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

34



CodeMan said:


>





BRealistic said:


> Re: The WRX crash.
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/news/27576...-wrx-engine-and-transmission-into-nearby-yard
> 
> ...





Diamond Dave said:


> Local Miata guy had a not so great Monday.


----------



## MissSomething12 (Apr 21, 2019)

Tragic Accident
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/27/us/colorado-crash-suspect/index.html


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

MissSomething12 said:


> Tragic Accident
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/27/us/colorado-crash-suspect/index.html


Could someone explain the legalese behind this?



> Lakewood Police Department Agent Ty Countryman said investigators are looking into whether there were any mechanical issues with the truck, but said he believed that vehicular manslaughter charges would still stick if a mechanical issue is confirmed.


Is the expectation for failed brakes to run themselves off the highway?

The heat of the moment choices seem to be veer into a parked semi and more likely injury yourself or stay on into traffic and more likely survive but possibly harm others. What a terrible set of choices.

Also driver is not bad looking at all.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> How.. how is that even possible?
> Was wrapped by the airbag going through the windshield?
> Wow, very damn lucky.
> 
> This pic shows what looks like the utility pole hit and now loose to the left (it broke on impact).


I once hit a telephone pole dead center at around 70mph and was ejected from a friends Saab 900. The steering wheel bent in half, car broke in half, telephone pole broke in half and ended up stopping by hitting a tree behind the pole. 

3 broken ribs, collapsed lung, and some road rash. There was no airbag. Lucky indeed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Is the expectation for failed brakes to run themselves off the highway?
> 
> .


Isn't the expectation for a truck driver to NOT be barreling along at 85-90 mph?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Isn't the expectation for a truck driver to NOT be barreling along at 85-90 mph?


High speed was observed alongside what witness described as fluid leaking from the truck and erratic lane changing. Brake failure?

Wait.



> Video obtained by police shows the semi pass an emergency runaway truck ramp.


Well that kinda damns the driver.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Isn't the expectation for a truck driver to NOT be barreling along at 85-90 mph?


I prefer when they do the posted speed limit or a little higher. So 85-90 is fine depending on the road I am on.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Good Lord.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> Good Lord.


So does this guy have a two way dashcam? If so, why don't we get the front view too? If not, why is he filming himself driving? Does he do this all the time? He doesn't look like he is a Uber/Lyft driver based on the stuff inside his car.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I prefer when they do the posted speed limit or a little higher. So 85-90 is fine depending on the road I am on.


so you are fine with a semi doing 90. In that area. Anyone care to know what the posted speed limit is right there? I mean, this isn't out in the Kansas prairie. Looks to be a real built up region heading into Denver


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Hasn't been established that it's the same truck that plowed into everyone, but this is about 4 miles prior to the crash.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> so you are fine with a semi doing 90. In that area. Anyone care to know what the posted speed limit is right there? I mean, this isn't out in the Kansas prairie. Looks to be a real built up region heading into Denver


This seems to be the area where the crash happened.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Hand Cannon said:


> Hasn't been established that it's the same truck that plowed into everyone, but this is about 4 miles prior to the crash.


from the comments section of the video



> Emergency offramps are on the right hand side for truckers who read this. Big yellow sign cant miss it! Always smells like brakes around Denver west. Jake brakes use them, speed is 45mph 26,001lbs or more.﻿


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Hand Cannon said:


> so you are fine with a semi doing 90. In that area. Anyone care to know what the posted speed limit is right there? I mean, this isn't out in the Kansas prairie. Looks to be a real built up region heading into Denver


I am fine with them doing 90 depending on the road. We have a road just down the street with an 85 mph limit and it is annoying when semis decide to take it and only do 75 mph or so and try to pass another one. It is not uncommon to have vehicles doing 95-100+ in the left lane depending on traffic. So yes. I am perfectly fine with semis driving the speed limit or slightly above.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars


whatever about your comments on semis and speed limit.

If you look at Spockcat's google area (not the crash area) and follow it east bound: Pretty soon you see: Speed posted clearly at 45 miles an hour for 26001 pounds and over. Sign after that sez "Truckers don't be fooled, 4 more miles of steep grades and sharp curves." So it's obviously not an area to even be going 50 miles an hour


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

kowabonga said:


>





> Video provided by the witnesses show the semi-truck ignoring a runaway ramp, the affidavit says. Upon review of the video provided by the pair of witnesses, law enforcement checked what happened near the runaway ramp: The sign had its three yellow, flashing lights on top working properly. The sign reads, in all caps, "Runaway truck ramp 2000 feet" with an arrow pointing to the farthest lane.
> 
> 
> The affidavit says Aguilera-Mederos could have pulled off onto the runaway ramp; There was nothing blocking the semi's path to the ramp. There were also several more warning signs the semi drove past, the affidavit says.


Total mess of a deal here. 45 mph limit for semis here. He chose not to use the ramp.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Roberto Dimento said:


> NeverEnoughCars
> 
> 
> whatever about your comments on semis and speed limit.
> ...


I was responding originally to a post asking about semis in general. I even stated it depends on the roads. Not sure why some of you are trying to change what I wrote to fit some weird narrative that has me claiming the semi in the video posted prior to that post would be fine doing 85 or 90 mph.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

This guy had miles and miles to run that truck off the road. After you emerge from the curves and steep grades you roll thru a number of relatively flat regions to ditch the truck. So you have no brakes. You have no sense?


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> This seems to be the area where the crash happened.


that google location is 4 miles from the crash scene and at least 2000 feet from the runaway off ramp. By the time you get down to the crash, you have a completely different looking highway, congestion and flat areas (just curious, how to you embed a google map location like that?)


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> that google location is 4 miles from the crash scene and at least 2000 feet from the runaway off ramp. By the time you get down to the crash, you have a completely different looking highway, congestion and flat areas (just curious, how to you embed a google map location like that?)


exactly. The stretch of road preceeding the crash looks to be quite mild. Plenty of areas to run off road or the shoulder (some areas not even have a guardrail)


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

descriptions at runaway ramp were.
Flatbed, lumber and white truck.

Looks pretty much like that was the young truck driver who slammed into everyone later down the road. 4 miles of grades and curves but evening out later on. He had a lot of distance to do something other than trainwreck


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> NeverEnoughCars
> 
> 
> whatever about your comments on semis and speed limit.
> ...





kowabonga said:


> that google location is 4 miles from the crash scene and at least 2000 feet from the runaway off ramp. By the time you get down to the crash, you have a completely different looking highway, congestion and flat areas (just curious, how to you embed a google map location like that?)


I was going based off a local Denver news report but that was for another deadly crash that happened a few months ago: https://kdvr.com/2018/12/24/major-crash-closes-westbound-i-70-near-genesee/


> The crash happened near mile marker 254, the exit for U.S. Highway 40 in the Genesee area, about 8:25 p.m.


The news reports aren't exactly clear where the accident was: https://kdvr.com/2019/04/26/driver-of-semi-that-caused-deadly-fiery-i-70-crash-arrested/


> The crash happened in the eastbound lanes of the interstate near Denver West Colorado Mills Parkway in Lakewood just before 5 p.m. on Thursday.


That would be able 8 miles east of the point I referenced previously.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess it's asking too much to require that truck drivers be able to read english.

sigh


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

audifans said:


> I guess it's asking too much to require that truck drivers be able to read english.
> 
> sigh


He may be able to read English just fine.
I question his experience... "freezing up" in an emergency situation shows a lack of experience.
And just plowing forward into traffic knowing his brakes are gone in freezing up imho.



> Darin Barton was panhandling near the scene when the crash happened. He told CNN affiliate KDVR that when the cab of the truck rolled over and flames ignited, he quickly dropped the sign he was holding and ran toward the cars.
> "It just caught on fire. And I just dropped my sign, took off running," Barton said. "As soon as I (saw) flames, I headed under the bridge, grabbed three or four people out of a couple cars."


Damn.... the homeless guy jumped in to rescue people.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> He may be able to read English just fine.
> I question his experience... "freezing up" in an emergency situation shows a lack of experience.
> And just plowing forward into traffic knowing his brakes are gone in freezing up imho.
> 
> ...



I get it... However, he had many miles to do something. By the time he is getting past the exits on approach to Denver West Parkway (scene of the crash) he has had at least a little while to consider options. How is he still doing 90 mph at this point?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Could someone explain the legalese behind this?
> 
> 
> 
> Is the expectation for failed brakes to run themselves off the highway?


yup. pretty much. Driver said he stayed on highway "because he didn't want to roll his truck"

He had miles in which to drive off rather than just keep going straight and do a hail mary.

I still am amazed that he's bookin' along at that speed still. He is a number of miles past the steep down hills.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Roberto Dimento said:


> yup. pretty much. Driver said he stayed on highway "because he didn't want to roll his truck"
> 
> He had miles in which to drive off rather than just keep going straight and do a hail mary.
> 
> I still am amazed that he's bookin' along at that speed still. He is a number of miles past the steep down hills.


Can you gear down a modern semi tranny to slow down?
Are they all automatics now?


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Can you gear down a modern semi tranny to slow down?
> Are they all automatics now?


From one of the videos that interviewed CDL holders and teachers at a truck driving school, once you get going, you can't downshift past a certain point (I thought you could match revs, but what do I know). But I guess with a lot of weight, you'd cruise right on into downtown Denver possibly. I'm surprised more people weren't killed with all this carnage.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

> In addition, two witnesses in another truck said they saw fluid coming from the rear of the trailer on the truck driven by Aguilera-Mederos.


I'm not sure why fluid coming from the rear of a trailer would mean anything. Semis use air brakes so what difference would that make


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Talk about timing


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> yup. pretty much. Driver said he stayed on highway "because he didn't want to roll his truck"
> 
> He had miles in which to drive off rather than just keep going straight and do a hail mary.
> 
> I still am amazed that he's bookin' along at that speed still. He is a number of miles past the steep down hills.


I've been told that the fines/damage/recovery fees of using those runaway truck traps are expensive as ****.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

@McMike said:


> I've been told that the fines/damage/recovery fees of using those runaway truck traps are expensive as ****.


ive also heard this. sometimes truckers if they need to use this will try and drive off the side of it so that they dont get stuck in the gravel and can back out of


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

@McMike said:


> I've been told that the fines/damage/recovery fees of using those runaway truck traps are expensive as ****.


Ok. So let's say it's 30,000 dollars to pull you out of the trap plus fines/damage. Now balance whatever that figure is to wrecking in the mountains with total loss of the truck and wiping out a boatload of vehicles. Or, if you like, continuing onto final destination.

Now you got 28 cars involved and a bunch of fatalities. 










The ramp seems cheap in comparison


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Wouldn’t insurance cover the cost of pulling a truck out of the gravel and the subsequent repairs of the ramp?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

tyintegra said:


> Wouldn’t insurance cover the cost of pulling a truck out of the gravel and the subsequent repairs of the ramp?


Good point.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> This guy had miles and miles to run that truck off the road. After you emerge from the curves and steep grades you roll thru a number of relatively flat regions to ditch the truck. So you have no brakes. You have no sense?





Wheelstand said:


> exactly. The stretch of road preceeding the crash looks to be quite mild. Plenty of areas to run off road or the shoulder (some areas not even have a guardrail)


FWIW, this is only a couple miles from where I live and I drive that stretch of I-70 frequently. There is *no* flat stretch between the runaway truck ramp and the overpass where the crash occurred. It's becoming less steep by then, but it's still all downhill. If I started from a dead stop stop with the car in neutral right where I-70 exits the mountains (bottom of the steepest part) it would probably accelerate to about 60-70mph by the time it reached the overpass. It doesn't flatten out until just after the overpass. There's also no other place to drive off the side of the road that doesn't pretty much lead to an instant rollover crash and/or plowing through businesses.

Here's an image from Google Earth showing the Elevation Profile from the bottom of the truck ramp to the overpass.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/F9u56M7zrkjXgF6XA


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Ok. So let's say it's 30,000 dollars to pull you out of the trap plus fines/damage. Now balance whatever that figure is to wrecking in the mountains with total loss of the truck and wiping out a boatload of vehicles. Or, if you like, continuing onto final destination.
> 
> Now you got 28 cars involved and a bunch of fatalities.
> 
> The ramp seems cheap in comparison


In hindsight, sure. People are often overly confident.


tyintegra said:


> Wouldn’t insurance cover the cost of pulling a truck out of the gravel and the subsequent repairs of the ramp?


No idea. Some truckers are private, some truckers can't be without their truck for even a day. Some might not be able to afford another ticket on their license, or could lose their job if they have another accident or incident. Some of these guys are paid per trip and every day they aren't driving they are losing money. There are plenty of reasons people stupid stuff, truckers are people too. 

^^ most of that was assumptions. Pointing your out of control rig at one of those ramps is a big, violent decision. Like jumping from the window of a burning building. When do you go? Do you wait? Do you jump now or later? Problem with this is the truck ramps aren't available every half mile.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

While driving in the eastern US the only state I've driven in that has runaway truck ramps is Pennsylvania.

Just an observation.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


> He had miles in which to drive off rather than just keep going straight and do a hail mary.


Yep... If he had been going slow enough to make the corner right before Exit 259, he had 4 miles of mild grade to bleed off speed before the accident site.

I look forward to what the investigation shows.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I question his experience... "freezing up" in an emergency situation shows a lack of experience.












I'm curious how many of these runaway ramps he ignored. I think the last one before the scene of the accident is right here [MAP], five miles from the accident. Where was the one he missed in that video?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Apologies if this is old footage, I couldn't find any relevant news story online or in the reddit comments. 

Gang fight with cars


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

@McMike said:


> I'm curious how many of these runaway ramps he ignored. I think the last one before the scene of the accident is right here [MAP], five miles from the accident. Where was the one he missed in that video?


He had one ramp to catch and it's the one in your map. He misses that one and that's it. There aren't any more
So once he blew past the runoff ramp he gets the next sign


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Just another GTI said:


> While driving in the eastern US the only state I've driven in that has runaway truck ramps is Pennsylvania.
> 
> Just an observation.


Eastern US doesn't have the sort of long mountainous stretches to warrant one being built. (cost is probably a couple million dollars to put a ramp in.) . So there's that



> There are almost 200 runaway truck ramps in the U.S. Not surprisingly, most of them are in the mountainous western states. When considering where to install a runaway truck ramp, states look at:
> 
> the number of accidents caused by runaway trucks and where they occur
> issues at the end of the grade (is there an abrupt bend? a traffic entry point? any buildings?)
> amount of traffic on the grade and what percentage is heavy-duty trucks


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He had one ramp to catch and it's the one in your map. He misses that one and that's it. There aren't any more
> So once he blew past the runoff ramp he gets the next sign


Reports from the person with the dashcam was:



> “He picked up speed and just pretty much started swerving again. There [were] cars in front of him and as soon as he would get closer to the cars in front of him he’d swerve and so he doesn’t hit them,” the man who recorded the video told CBS4.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Eastern US doesn't have the sort of long mountainous stretches to warrant one being built. (cost is probably a couple million dollars to put a ramp in.) . So there's that


Avon Mountain (Rt 44) in Connecticut has long downhill stretches and runaway truck ramp. The state installed the ramp after a deadly crash involving a dump truck with lost brakes. 










The 2005 crash:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Avon Mountain (Rt 44) in Connecticut has long downhill stretches and runaway truck ramp. The state installed the ramp after a deadly crash involving a dump truck with lost brakes.


interesting, so besides Pennsylvania perhaps a few more. That ramp looks not all that much to stop a fully loaded semi, but what do I know.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

audifans said:


> interesting, so besides Pennsylvania perhaps a few more. That ramp looks not all that much to stop a fully loaded semi, but what do I know.


ok . so the truck arrester system seems to work.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

audifans said:


> interesting, so besides Pennsylvania perhaps a few more. That ramp looks not all that much to stop a fully loaded semi, but what do I know.


I especially enjoy the signs on west I70 after the tunnel. It flattens out right after Dillon and they suggest you ride it out. 

I hear they got tired of the out of control trucks panicking and taking the Silverthorne exit. 

‘Lost brakes? Merge left. Upgrade 1 mile”
https://goo.gl/maps/tcWkQnFFxbGFYoSR8

“Lost brakes? Do not exit. Stay on I70”
https://goo.gl/maps/PGPAxv7zECLqjgET9


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

audifans said:


> interesting, so besides Pennsylvania perhaps a few more. That ramp looks not all that much to stop a fully loaded semi, but what do I know.


They're not 'rare' in the East per se. There are a couple in WV on the Highland Scenic Highway (WV-48), and I remember a few on I-81 in the mountainous portions in VA/TN.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

heh.. I saw that











These arrester systems are something. 










And:



> You have the highest capacity truck ramp in the world in Buffalo, Wyo. It is rated at 90 miles an hour at 90,000 lbs."


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

audifans said:


> These arrester systems are something.


Looks like the Wyoming folks are going to have to go back to crunch the numbers. That semi above went all the way thru to the last catchnet.





> Wyoming Department of Transportation engineers are investigating why a roughly 30,000-pound runaway truck went through seven catchnets Tuesday and was caught only by the last remaining one.


that (above) truck on Teton Pass was moving at 55mph when lost it's brakes. Wyoming DOT gets a little nervous when it blows right thru to the last stop


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> They're not 'rare' in the East per se. There are a couple in WV on the Highland Scenic Highway (WV-48), and I remember a few on I-81 in the mountainous portions in VA/TN.


I bet if you got a list of all of fatalities on US highways due to runaway trucks, those results would probably pinpoint exactly where most of them are.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> They're not 'rare' in the East per se. There are a couple in WV on the Highland Scenic Highway (WV-48), and I remember a few on I-81 in the mountainous portions in VA/TN.


To add to the list, there's at least one in Western Massachusetts along I90 eastbound.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm sure it's an E ticket ride to hit one of those runway truck ramps


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sounds like we could use a "Runaway Truck Ramp Appreciation Thread"


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Sounds like we could use a "Runaway Truck Ramp Appreciation Thread"


Indeed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> Indeed.



If I was in a runaway truck and saw that ramp, I would have a hard time putting my faith into it (even though I assume it is engineered to slow a truck down correctly). It looks like a jump with a big drop off at the end.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

spockcat said:


> It looks like a jump with a big drop off at the end.


Exactly what I thought. Runaway truck launcher. Run away, and you won't come back. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

spockcat said:


> If I was in a runaway truck and saw that ramp, I would have a hard time putting my faith into it (even though I assume it is engineered to slow a truck down correctly). It looks like a jump with a big drop off at the end.


If your choice is hitting a questionable looking ramp or hitting damn near every car in front of you, there really is a clear choice here.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Damn.... the homeless guy jumped in to rescue people.


It's not as if he's on a tight schedule...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> If I was in a runaway truck and saw that ramp, I would have a hard time putting my faith into it (even though I assume it is engineered to slow a truck down correctly). It looks like a jump with a big drop off at the end.


It's a deep pit of stone. You sink and you stop.

But if that one scares you, you'd hate the one a few miles prior (west). It's right before a bridge, and doesn't go up hill at all. At the end of it is a drop into the ravine below.

I don't think either of them have been used by truckers, but occasionally, you'll see the odd set of tracks into them... presumably a dumbass drunk in a pickup who wanted to "try somethin'."


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> Yep... If he had been going slow enough to make the corner right before Exit 259, he had 4 miles of mild grade to bleed off speed before the accident site.
> 
> I look forward to what the investigation shows.


Link to image showing the elevation profile of that stretch of road. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/F9u56M7zrkjXgF6XA
It's not a mild grade. Not for a fully loaded semi with smoked brakes.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Portland OR

Guy pulls a camper thru pedestrian overpass. Well, not really.










https://komonews.com/news/local/sha...river-leaves-camper-on-i-205-pedestrian-brige


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

It fits... it sits


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> Portland OR
> 
> Guy pulls a camper thru pedestrian overpass. Well, not really.


Here is the point of entry. Bike path winds up to the bridge, so it's totally doable.. 

https://goo.gl/maps/McxpXzNurYZ2Bo5r9

The other side looks a bit tricky to get back to the street..


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> Indeed.


Looks like something I'd try in Grand Theft Auto


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Eastern US doesn't have the sort of long mountainous stretches to warrant one being built. (cost is probably a couple million dollars to put a ramp in.) . So there's that


I'll add that there runaway ramps on I-68/US40 in Maryland west of Hancock as well as the others posted.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0_Mazda said:


> [Ramp] looks like something I'd try in Grand Theft Auto





kenny301 said:


> I'll add that there runaway ramps on I-68/US40 in Maryland west of Hancock as well as the others posted.


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9309695-Runaway-Truck-Ramp-Appreciation-Thread


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

As to fines for using ramps?



> Colorado State Patrol says there is a misconception among truckers that they'll be punished for using the ramps.
> 
> "If a runaway vehicle ramp is used for it's intended purpose, there are no citations or fines issued for using it. This has been a very common question, including from truck drivers/companies in the wake of this crash, and the urban legend or myth or whatever it should be called is simply not true. If that ramp is needed, we WANT it to be used, and certainly there should never be a fear of using it properly," wrote Trooper Josh Lewis.


https://kdvr.com/2019/04/29/video-shows-truck-using-runaway-ramp-outside-silverthorne/

and:




> Companies are required to pay for their truck to be removed, as well as for any damage caused.
> 
> "A lot of the drivers would rather come to a complete stop, versus hitting one of those ramps and damaging their truck," says Charles Sergel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


>


Not clicking on a vertical video.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


:thumbup::beer::laugh:


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

that was funny.....

CSB: First time I ever did a traffic circle in a country where they drive on the "wrong" side of the road I did it the wrong way.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

> Van jump


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> Van jump


Smokey and the Transit.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> As to fines for using ramps?


There are no fines for using the ramps. I have one a few miles away on the siskiyou pass that separates California and Oregon on I-5. Never saw a truck use one in real time, but I've seen a few that were still sitting there after using it. It's pretty common to smell brakes going over the pass. I think the misconception about the money issue is that whenever it gets used, it's needs to be prepared/raked again and sand replace if necessary. 

Think of a long sand trap....


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Smokey and the Transit.


"Put the evidence in the car Jr."


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

It's been 10 years since I drove a tractor trailer, but I drove them for over 15 years. We were taught to go down a hill in whatever gear was required to go up it. Once you are up to highway speed, it was impossible to downshift, the gears are very narrow (never drove an auto truck). On a hill like that, you get one good chance to stop before the brakes overheat. If you use them to slow the whole time, there is no hope of stopping. If he knew he had a problem with the brakes when he was near that truck ramp, he should have taken it (if it was him in that video). Even afterwards, he should have run off the road long before he saw the stopped cars.

I never drove a truck in the mountains, I had a hard enough time driving them around DFW. They take forever to get up to speed, don't handle well and take forever to slow down. They are worse than any car I ever drove. They absolutely suck in traffic and that's where I primarily drove them.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

PZ said:


> If he knew he had a problem with the brakes when he was near that truck ramp, he should have taken it (if it was him in that video). Even afterwards, he should have run off the road long before he saw the stopped cars.


pretty clear he was the guy up in the video. Even going in the median was probably a better idea, but then there is always the chance you'll get tires grabbing the steering and have a headon. Truck driver said he didn't want to roll the truck. Perhaps overly afraid of the company being upset that he wrecked the truck. Well, now everyone is upset with him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Records: Company in Lakewood truck crash had brake issues

Probably more important is the issue of comprehending english



> The records show the company had a total of 30 vehicle and driver violations resulting from 19 inspections over a two-year period for which records are available.
> 
> Other brake-related problems involved three violations each for having an out-of-adjustment clamp or roto-type brake and for having an automatic airbrake adjustment system that fails to compensate for wear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Records: Company in Lakewood truck crash had brake issues
> 
> Probably more important is the issue of comprehending english





> it's up to state regulators to decide on a case by case basis how sufficient a driver's English language skills are to obtain a commercial driving license.
> 
> In the case of Castellano 03 Trucking , it had a violation in August of 2018 because "Driver cannot read or understand the English language sufficiently to respond to official inquiries."
> 
> ...












https://kdvr.com/2019/04/29/could-i-70-crash-suspect-read-highway-signs-in-english/


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


Okay, show of hands, how many watched the end of the video hoping that the camera car would come around the circle and we'd see the wreckage on the backside of the roundabout?


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

DonL said:


> Okay, show of hands, how many watched the end of the video hoping that the camera car would come around the circle and we'd see the wreckage on the backside of the roundabout?


Raising hand!


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

+1...and admit to being disappointed.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

DonL said:


> Okay, show of hands, how many watched the end of the video hoping that the camera car would come around the circle and we'd see the wreckage on the backside of the roundabout?


I was rooting for him, i hoped we'd see him driving on down the road like nothing happened


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


>


Evidently he couldn't read the sign in English that told him to go around.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

DonL said:


> Okay, show of hands, how many watched the end of the video hoping that the camera car would come around the circle and we'd see the wreckage on the backside of the roundabout?


ALmost looks like a pond of some sort in the middle. Can't believe the guy with the camera didn't bother to stop...even though Transit guy was driving like a maniac.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Those are some strong tiedowns


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

DonL said:


> Okay, show of hands, how many watched the end of the video hoping that the camera car would come around the circle and we'd see the wreckage on the backside of the roundabout?


Yeah, I was quite bummed.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@0:25


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Camaro is a big sturdy lass. Tormund would approve.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Syntrix would've gone over and kevlar punched that person in the face for their stupidity.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

This thread and my real-life experiences have continued to convince me that this world is full of way too many dumbazz drivers. :thumbdown:


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

BMW doin' BMW stuff


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Quinn1.8t said:


> BMW doin' BMW stuff



Too much tire pressure


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

@McMike said:


> @0:25


Rider made the guy look right when the Camaro slammed on his brakes. Classic double team! Similar thing happened to a friend in HS—he rear ended stopped traffic as he looked over his shoulder for a lane change. This guy did one worse, which is doing it while crossing a solid double white line.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> @0:25


At 0:11 you can see dum dum passing everybody on the shoulder of the on-ramp. That driver is extra special.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Chmeeee said:


> At 0:11 you can see dum dum passing everybody on the shoulder of the on-ramp. That driver is extra special.


yup.. dum dum is 3 wide passing on entrance ramp.

Good call


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> At 0:11 you can see dum dum passing everybody on the shoulder of the on-ramp. That driver is extra special.


Appears to be a metered on-ramp too. I hope the cyclist gave the cops a copy of the video. Lots of violations there.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> At 0:11 you can see dum dum passing everybody on the shoulder of the on-ramp. That driver is extra special.


Obviously in a great rush to get to the hospital.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

\


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

CodeMan said:


> \


Wow... just had to try out that great turning radius.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Almost pulled off a grandpa Simpson


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Oh so close.










Target fixation.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Target fixation.


Who wouldn't. They have great selection and great prices.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Oh so close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real letdown.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Intense dashcam video captures high-speed hit and run on Highway 410
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/highway-410-hit-and-run-dashcam-video-1.5136457


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Intense dashcam video captures high-speed hit and run on Highway 410
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/highway-410-hit-and-run-dashcam-video-1.5136457


First hint: it's a black car.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Intense dashcam video captures high-speed hit and run on Highway 410
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/highway-410-hit-and-run-dashcam-video-1.5136457


Yeah. That was intentional.



> Police are still trying to determine the exact model of the vehicle that left the scene. It's a compact black hatchback and likely has damage to the rear driver's side, Schmidt said.
> 
> Anyone with information about the collision is asked to call the OPP's Port Credit detachment.


How TF do cops not recognize that as a 2015+ Focus hatchback?
I swear... give the entire force eye exams. :screwy:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah. That was intentional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not their job to identify cars by blurry dashcam footage, calm down


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> it's not their job to identify cars by blurry dashcam footage, calm down


Exactly. I mean what does he expect the police to do, complete an investigation?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Double-V said:


> Exactly. I mean what does he expect the police to do, complete an investigation?


yea, because im sure the link we got is a running accumulation of all the info they've gathered since the incident was reported.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> it's not their job to identify cars by blurry dashcam footage, calm down


They are on the streets every day dealing with people in cars.
Even if they hated cars, they would eventually get to know common models quite well.
That car jumped out as an obvious 15+ Focus hatchback to me first viewing.
But then, I do have above average intelligence.
I'm not sure what the police department standards are.

**Yes, I know "the department is looking for help identifying" is just police speak for "It's just property damage. Use your insurance and let the cops work on actual crimes.. like drug possessions!".


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> They are on the streets every day dealing with people in cars.
> Even if they hated cars, they would eventually get to know common models quite well.
> That car jumped out as an obvious 15+ Focus hatchback to me first viewing.
> But then, I do have above average intelligence.
> ...




Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> let the cops work on actual crimes..".


well said

After all, do we really want the authorities to be dealing with car id's when any of us yo yo's here can do it. And no tax dollars involved.~!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Intense dashcam video captures high-speed hit and run on Highway 410
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/highway-410-hit-and-run-dashcam-video-1.5136457


Pfft, average day on the a 400 series highway, sadly. At least there wasn't gun fire.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kowabonga said:


> well said


If you want to kill somebody, just make sure you do it with a car.
To me, that was assault.
Intentionally trying to wreck another vehicle should be considered a more serious crime than a mere oops in traffic.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Wait for it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

How do you even do that on a modern car? 
Blown left rear tire?


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

ForTheWin said:


> Wait for it.



Exit, stage right


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> How do you even do that on a modern car?
> Blown left rear tire?


Driving with the nannies off, being an idiot.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> How do you even do that on a modern car?
> Blown left rear tire?


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Cabin Pics said:


> Driving with the nannies off, being an idiot.


I bet the latter had more to do with it than the former.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

Ooo, there were some bad words there!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That must be a premium shop.
Most don't give free car washes for basic service.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

She's in the friggin' car and let's that happen?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

At least it isn't a hit and run.

https://imgur.com/D432Dm9


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> At least it isn't a hit and run.
> 
> https://imgur.com/D432Dm9


Should have got a Tesla


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

moisture sensing windshield wipers go on .


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Mk1 TT loses control ona straight line and hits 2 pedestrians on the sidewalk outside my home. 
Injured are still in hospital and not in great danger.
Driver was drunk.









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> 
> How do you even do that on a modern car?
> Blown left rear tire?


Given the car in the car right lane passing very fast before we see the Z, I’m going with “end of street race/road rage/high speed event” resulting in lift-off oversteer. Which a lot of regular drivers never really experience. 

For the Focus sideswipe, I think the police are asking for information about that specific car, as in, “hey that guy parks in my apartment complex, and i don’t like him, so I’ll turn him in” kind of info, not what make and model it is.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

MGQ said:


> Given the car in the car right lane passing very fast before we see the Z, I’m going with “end of street race/road rage/high speed event” resulting in lift-off oversteer. Which a lot of regular drivers never really experience.


I think the question was more, "How does a car that comes standard with stability control, even do that?" Normally it would prevent lift off oversteer. 
350Z has a button to disable VDC, and presumably it was turned off. Some people have also added a switch to disable it permanently.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MGQ said:


> For the Focus sideswipe, I think the police are asking for information about that specific car, as in, “hey that guy parks in my apartment complex, and i don’t like him, so I’ll turn him in” kind of info, not what make and model it is.


From news story:



> Police are still trying to determine the exact model of the vehicle that left the scene. It's a compact black hatchback and likely has damage to the rear driver's side, Schmidt said.
> 
> Anyone with information about the collision is asked to call the OPP's Port Credit detachment.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

It's hard to see exactly what the Sienna struck. I assume a left-turning car from the opposite direction?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Front wheel turns hard right at moment of lift...
Front suspension failure and car drove up over tire?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Total failure of the suspension or the front right tire just came off the hub. Either way it rolled back under the car and launched it.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

georgeboole said:


> Mk1 TT loses control ona straight line and hits 2 pedestrians on the sidewalk outside my home.
> Injured are still in hospital and not in great danger.
> Driver was drunk.


It's ok, TT values are going up!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Daemon42 said:


> Total failure of the suspension or the front right tire just came off the hub. Either way it rolled back under the car and launched it.


The fact that the front wheel we can see turns hard right suddenly at the moment it happens suggests the other wheel is still attached to the steering gear.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

MGQ said:


>


That makes me so angry.... No excuse to drive like that- hate how the YouTube comments are "you don't know what he's going through"


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> That makes me so angry.... No excuse to drive like that- hate how the YouTube comments are "you don't know what he's going through"


eeeeeeh, wrong video quoted?


----------



## FortheloveofV8's (Apr 4, 2017)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Eastern US doesn't have the sort of long mountainous stretches to warrant one being built. (cost is probably a couple million dollars to put a ramp in.) . So there's that


We have the Appalachian Mountains here on the east coast that run from Canada to Alabama. Those run off ramps are everywhere. Here in MD, they are all over Interstate 70 where you can cross the mountains.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Lifelong Obsession said:


>


there are a few drivers in the wrong here, not just the Mercury (Ford?, sorry, can't tell on my pc). SUV driver should have just let him pass and shouldn't have sped up not allowing him to pass on the right.

I see people doing this all the time.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> The fact that the front wheel we can see turns hard right suddenly at the moment it happens suggests the other wheel is still attached to the steering gear.


Wheel doesn't have to be attached, to grab the hub and rotate it.
Envision that the last wheel lug/bolt drops or is sheared off, the right front drops down on top of the tire but the hub is still floating inside the wheel.
As soon at the vehicle body touches the top of the tire, the tire starts moving half the speed of the vehicle so it moves backward relative to the hub, grabs and yanks it back turning the steering to the right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla now offers a monorail


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

trbochrg said:


> there are a few drivers in the wrong here, not just the Mercury (Ford?, sorry, can't tell on my pc). SUV driver should have just let him pass and shouldn't have sped up not allowing him to pass on the right.


True. But, one was driving passively aggressively, the other was driving plain aggressively. Aggressive car was probably triggered by passive aggressive car. So their actions probably did not help to avoid the situation which unfolded, but at the same time its the impatience of the twitchy Mercury which caused the actual accident. What is up with that twitch steering anyway?

Red guy was definitely being an ******* for trying to control how quickly Mercury dude could go. At the same time, I've seen this happen before, and I understand red guy's thought process, and hate it when I catch myself thinking similarly.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Found another angle for the cop SUV getting hit by a train. 
https://imgur.com/gallery/buotEYb


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Zembla said:


> True. But, one was driving passively aggressively, the other was driving plain aggressively. Aggressive car was probably triggered by passive aggressive car. So their actions probably did not help to avoid the situation which unfolded, but at the same time its the impatience of the twitchy Mercury which caused the actual accident. What is up with that twitch steering anyway?
> 
> Red guy was definitely being an ******* for trying to control how quickly Mercury dude could go. At the same time, I've seen this happen before, and I understand red guy's thought process, and hate it when I catch myself thinking similarly.


I have a loooong commute now- mostly highway.
People sometimes start driving like total a-holes c*nts- trying to aggressively pass on the right and squeeze up past everybody but the actual rolling roadblock vehicles holding everybody up.
Times like that...I just pull into the right (<edited) lane and accept that I'll drive slower than I want to drive for a bit.
There is no win from that situation- as I have seen way too many idiots almost crash like that video.
Discretion is the better part of valor.
I have no idea what that means, but it sounds wise.


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

BRealistic said:


> I have a loooong commute now- mostly highway.
> People sometimes start driving like total a-holes c*nts- trying to aggressively pass on the right and squeeze up past everybody but the actual rolling roadblock vehicles holding everybody up.
> Times like that...I just pull into the left lane and accept that I'll drive slower than I want to drive for a bit.
> There is no win from that situation- as I have seen way too many idiots almost crash like that video.
> ...


It means you don't have to announce to everyone what you did to be seen as the good guy. It definitely fits your comment.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ForTheWin said:


> It means you don't have to announce to everyone what you did to be seen as the good guy. It definitely fits your comment.


I meant right lane..
And yes, I do now know what it means.
I just googled it. :laugh:


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

This is why it's important to load a trailer properly:


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd say that guy was extremely lucky


the equipment didn't fly off the trailer and kill someone

the truck stayed upright and didn't roll

He didn't take out a slew of cars with his shenanigans


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

kowabonga said:


> I'd say that guy was extremely lucky
> 
> 
> the equipment didn't fly off the trailer and kill someone
> ...


The more sh*t the truck/van/trailer... the faster they go.
I saw a 90ish Ranger this morning literally bouncing all over the left most lane going 80 mph due to a completely blown out suspension... oh, and big wheels and tires too.
I actually slowed down waiting for them to crash.

Speaking of which, if that truck had stayed in the right lane and kept going slower (like the speed limit) they probably would not have crashed.
Modern truck power makes it all too easy to drive towing way too fast.


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> The more sh*t the truck/van/trailer... the faster they go.
> I saw a 90ish Ranger this morning literally bouncing all over the left most lane going 80 mph due to a completely blown out suspension... oh, and big wheels and tires too.
> I actually slowed down waiting for them to crash.
> 
> ...


Speed wasn't the issue here, lack of tongue weight was.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Another random semi wheel (lorry in this case) coming at ya....minor injuries:thumbup:
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-lancashire-48339242?utm


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> This is why it's important to load a trailer properly:


Yikes!

Too much tongue weight can be bad, but it makes it self apparent before this happens!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Almost turned into a car accident too

edited to embed


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

> CLACKAMAS COUNTY, Ore. – Despite how it may appear in the photo, a peacock walked away uninjured after it was stuck in the grille guard of a pickup truck.
> 
> The Clackamas County Sheriff’s Office tweeted a photo of a peacock tangled in a grille guard Tuesday morning. They said a deputy stopped to help the driver of the vehicle remove the bird.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I always assumed bros with brush bars on their mall trucks were trying to compensate for having a peacock.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://imgur.com/gallery/l7MKitx


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

TaaT said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/l7MKitx


Poor bastard, was hesitant and scared from driving past the one hole, hit the brakes a shiver too late on seeing the second one, and in rolling the _will I come to a timely stop_ dice came out on the bottom.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> I always assumed bros with brush bars on their mall trucks were trying to compensate for having a peacock.


looking for applause gif


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

audifans said:


>


Wouldn't be surprised if that was one that wandered away from Horning's Hideout. I vividly remember walking by an albino one they have there in an altered state of mind and started questioning my own sanity.......:laugh:


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Coming in hot. @2:26






Lady in the Nissan died. Dude tried to run. Another car left the highway and hit the second story of a parking garage. 

Damn.

https://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/...ay-parking-structure-city-hall-510818881.html


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

@McMike said:


> Coming in hot. @2:26
> Lady in the Nissan died. Dude tried to run. Another car left the highway and hit the second story of a parking garage.
> 
> Damn.
> ...


Yeah saw this fly by on reddit this morning. Real upstanding citizen right there. For clarity, the guy was intoxicated (booze or drugs, idk). On reddit it was alleged the guy had caused a fatal crash while intoxicated a year earlier too - though I could not read the article, and it may have related to another guy with the same name, name seemed relatively common.

Some more details in this article.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Unfortunately that's a common result when a speeding full sized truck hits a car (and why lift/bumper laws need to be reevaluated).
Family friend was killed in a similar but head on crash with lifted HD.
Decapitated in a Camry.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

In this particular crash, I wonder how exactly the grey sedan got into that kind of a shape. Did the truck get on top of it all the way to the windshield level and then let go of it?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Son said:


> In this particular crash, I wonder how exactly the grey sedan got into that kind of a shape. Did the truck get on top of it all the way to the windshield level and then let go of it?


I'm wondering about that too. Pretty insane outcome for that Altima.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Zembla said:


> Yeah saw this fly by on reddit this morning. Real upstanding citizen right there. For clarity, the guy was intoxicated (booze or drugs, idk). On reddit it was alleged the guy had caused a fatal crash while intoxicated a year earlier too - though I could not read the article, and it may have related to another guy with the same name, name seemed relatively common.
> 
> Some more details in this article.


Needs to spend the rest of his life in prison.


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

Son said:


> In this particular crash, I wonder how exactly the grey sedan got into that kind of a shape. Did the truck get on top of it all the way to the windshield level and then let go of it?


I can imagine that it basically ripped the roof off that Altima while driiving over the car. The Truck didn’t even brake so no nose diving happened. I don’t think the roof would have come off the car and stuck to the Truck if the Truck didn’t run over it all the way.

EDIT: watched it again: there vas an ever so slight bend to the right, it could be that the Truck hit the Altima not straight on but at a slight angle, which would have made it easier for the Truck to completely run over the Altima and rip the roof off avoiding the strong firewall/bulk head to slow it down.


Sent by pidgeon mail.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

AutoBear said:


> This is why it's important to load a trailer properly:


That guy is EXTREMELY lucky. an incident like that happened when I was growing up, and an improperly secured wood chipper detached, and took out the dad, and 2/3 kids in the van.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Zembla said:


> Yeah saw this fly by on reddit this morning. Real upstanding citizen right there. For clarity, the guy was intoxicated (booze or drugs, idk). On reddit it was alleged the guy had caused a fatal crash while intoxicated a year earlier too - though I could not read the article, and it may have related to another guy with the same name, name seemed relatively common.
> 
> Some more details in this article.


from my neck of the woods (loosely; closer to Blakely)
http://www.chronline.com/crime/man-...cle_6c2a62f0-f1d0-11e8-8f41-ebddbbb2e02b.html


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lupo TDI said:


> I can imagine that it basically ripped the roof off that Altima while driiving over the car. The Truck didn’t even brake so no nose diving happened. I don’t think the roof would have come off the car and stuck to the Truck if the Truck didn’t run over it all the way.
> 
> EDIT: watched it again: there vas an ever so slight bend to the right, it could be that the Truck hit the Altima not straight on but at a slight angle, which would have made it easier for the Truck to completely run over the Altima and rip the roof off avoiding the strong firewall/bulk head to slow it down.
> 
> ...


In the video you can see the guy laying in the back seat, probably hit so hard it broke the seat and sent him backward.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Click this






then this

[video]https://i.imgur.com/EaQABTy.gifv[/video]


----------



## kmead (Feb 11, 2001)

MGQ said:


>


This accident may be due to the spare tire lift cable failing, the spare tire dropping down, digging into the road which then lifted the vehicle and flipped it.

I don’t see any evidence of the steering wheels being turned to the right at any point in the video, the dynamics of the vehicle support this as you don’t see the van drop down and tilt into a turn. You don’t see the front of the vehicle drop down at any point so it rules out front suspension failure. What you do see is the van going from normal operation to suddenly lifting straight up and then tilting, you see the side curtain air bags blow and it rolls.

The Sienna spare tire is mounted under the van between the front seats and the first row of passenger seats with a cable lift mechanism to drop it down under the van when you need it. The cable rusts, failing the cable or the retainer end and then the tire drops down onto the pavement. There have been two recall campaigns for this on Siennas affecting various years.

If it didn’t rust to failure, the owner may not have properly secured the spare on the cable and it came loose. It would be interesting to see the roadway and the bottom of the van to verify if the spare was actually the culprit.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Click this
> then this





> gifs that end too soon


QFT - top comment on imgur.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not wacky, but interesting. 






Highlights: 

Telsa reviewed the data, and said "The car worked as designed" which means "Throttle worked perfectly". 
She feels scared on the road. She should, since she can't tell the pedals apart.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

oh goodie, the return of unintended acceleration

I wonder if there's an independent company you can pay to comb through the logs for you.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Do Teslas have auto braking?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

looks like you see nose dive of brakes coming on.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Not wacky, but interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do any 'unintended accelerating vehicles' happen with young drivers?

i don't doubt she believes she operated it correctly. i'm convinced she didn't notice her mistake.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> do any 'unintended accelerating vehicles' happen with young drivers?
> 
> i don't doubt she believes she operated it correctly. i'm convinced she didn't notice her mistake.


Good points. I'm pretty sure most of these cases in the past were driver error.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> do any 'unintended accelerating vehicles' happen with young drivers?
> 
> i don't doubt she believes she operated it correctly. i'm convinced she didn't notice her mistake.


Unintended acceleration in these cases can be stopped with the brake. If it was unintended, she would have hit the door. Driving through the door, the garage, and half-way into the house* is the result of her flooring the accelerator thinking it was the brake. 

_*Also may include: restaurant dining room, dry cleaners, through a fence, and out the third story of a parking garage._


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Car Problems said:


> Do Teslas have auto braking?
> 
> video


Hey this is right near me!

RE: Unintended acceleration. Its going to be worse with electrics because you instantly have maximum power/torque. With a regular engine/auto there would be a little more delay to realize you made a mistake.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

BMW thought it was a skateboarder and tried to grind past traffic today. Didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I think the only true cases of unintended acceleration were from older cars with floor hinged gas pedals and a slipping floor mat and those too could have been stopped with proper application of the brake. 

In this case, I wonder if this brand new Tesla owner was learning how to use "one pedal driving" (relying on regen to slow down rather than brake pedal) and as she was already thinking "slow down" with her foot still on the accelerator pedal, she got to the point of needing to actually stop, and pushed the same pedal that had been providing braking up to that point.. 
A description of it trom a Tesla owner's forum. Emphasis added by me. 
"It's taking hubby and I a bit of getting used to, though we've only had the car about a week, and we were gone for half of that time -- so about 3 days of use so far. He's still stopping WAY before he intends to by letting off the accelerator, because it is a fairly aggressive deceleration -- and then he has to ease onto the pedal to get to where he actually wants to be. I've gotten a little more used to it in that* I can get down to sub-5mph before I need to hit the brake*, but I haven't managed to not need the brakes at all yet unless the light changes. "


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Hold my Holy Water, I gotta do this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hand Cannon said:


> Hold my Holy Water, I gotta do this.


Andy doesn't like your God!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

wtf is happening there?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

UncleJB said:


> wtf is happening there?


Looks like turbulence

I've been on a plane where a flight attendant went flying kind of like that, it was noooo fun. That looks worse. They couldn't have been expecting it either because the drink cart is out.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> wtf is happening there?


Somebody posted a chrome crashing gif when they should have just posted the video.
It's a common internet problem.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=envRYX6JnXo


I was on a flight that had similar but longer turbulence.. but fortunately a plane ahead on the flight path radio'd back to my plane's captain and everybody got seated and got the seatbelts on just in time.
That serious serious tone from the captain... *"everybody get seated and belted in NOW!"*
Even the stewardess in front of me looked scared.
And yeah- everything was flying.
Also fortunately, they had just started with the cart so nobody was sitting with loaded trays yet (like in the video).
Older sweet schoolteacher sitting next to me almost crushed my hand while the plane was dancing... poor thing was scared to death.
It felt like (insert your favorite deity) took the plane and shook it to see what would come out.
Stewardess later said "No plane had ever crashed due to turbulence".
I was like "How would we know?"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Somebody posted a chrome crashing gif when they should have just posted the video.


(clicks view post) Wow. No wonder, that one was 87 MB.


----------



## MissSomething12 (Apr 21, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/7...pshire/ar-AADfkmF?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
That's not wacky, that's tragic.

This is wacky..dude is lucky he just lost his Addidas and didn't end up a dead ass.

https://m.worldstarhiphop.com/android/video.php?v=wshhbL9Hn51umxKRIy1i


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

A different kind of accident.

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/video-...800d&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

VWVan said:


> A different kind of accident.
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/video-...800d&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

One little girl screaming =/= "screaming crowd".
Slow news day. :screwy:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

"Remember to drink Pepsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Teslas have weird mating rituals.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

not wacky, but tragic because death occurred. 

but mustang:









https://komonews.com/news/local/gal...tion-from-sr-202-crash-near-sammamish#photo-2


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

VWVan said:


> Remember to drink your Ovaltine...


ftfy


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Back to actually wacky accidents.
https://imgur.com/gallery/p94r9tK


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

ForTheWin said:


> Back to actually wacky accidents.
> https://imgur.com/gallery/p94r9tK


Driver who died in Tadoussac ferry crash identified, hailed as 'hero'.



Yahoo Canada said:


> Quebec provincial police have identified the victim of a crash at the Tadoussac ferry crossing on Monday as Laval resident Éric Belec.
> 
> Several eyewitnesses believe the outcome could have been much worse, if not for his actions in the seconds preceding the spectacular collision.
> 
> ...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

holy crap


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Stuck throttle?
That hill doesn't look that steep.
And wow...


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Driver who died in Tadoussac ferry crash identified, hailed as 'hero'.


I had no idea the driver died. So much for being wacky.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Melbourne Australia motor vehicle center.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

That ferry accident from Global news.










Luckily none of the people on deck were hit. Rest in peace


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VWVan said:


> That ferry accident from Global news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Just the good ol' boys
Never meanin' no harm
Beats all you never saw
Been in trouble with the law
Since the day they was born"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just The Good Old Boys, never meaning no harm.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

VWVan said:


> That ferry accident from Global news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, that thing must've been flying. With all the RV crash videos I've seen lately, they seem like the most unsafe vehicles to crash in ever. Are there any that have any structural safety?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Class C's I think are the safest as they are built on a truck/van line. Maybe the van campers too.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/video/news/snake-flung-off-car-by-windscreen-wipers/vi-AADvvyU

Get this mafk snake off my mafk windscreen!


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey dipsh*t, crazy idea how about pulling over instead of saying wtf 500 times.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Wrong gear, dude!

Sorry, you have to click on the link below....



https://www.stern.de/panorama/video/ins-netz-gegangen/autowelt/autorennen-in-kalifornien--jeepfahrer-blamiert-sich-beim-start-bis-auf-die-knochen-8778380.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

andyA6 said:


> Wrong gear, dude!
> 
> Sorry, you have to click on the link below....
> 
> ...



I guess Stern is the German equivalent of our National Inquirer. That video sucked. :thumbdown:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Actual accident starts at :40


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Actual accident starts at :40




:laugh:


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

The PNW knows how to deal with holiday traffic. Put a couple thousand gallons of used motor oil down on the only North South Interstate even close to the West Coast.

Oh... And drunk (or stoned) truck driver. Great... 












> CENTRALIA, WA (KPTV) - Northbound Interstate 5 is closed Wednesday due to a crash that is blocking all lanes of traffic, according to Washington State Patrol.
> 
> The Washington State Department of Transportation said the crash happened prior to 4:30 a.m. at milepost 85.5 near the Thurston County line.
> 
> ...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Actual accident starts at :40


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I was going to mark you down a few points for a non-automotive crash but that ... wow. Riding down a mountain of ice on a skinny-tired bicycle? Looks like a sport ESPN Ocho.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NotFast said:


> I was going to mark you down a few points for a non-automotive crash but that ... wow. Riding down a mountain of ice on a skinny-tired bicycle? Looks like a sport ESPN Ocho.


Sorry but it was too good not to post here. And there is a lot of traffic (bicycle traffic). And it is an accident. It is better than the jumbo gif TaaT posted a couple of pages back with the airline interior hitting turbulence.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

17 Injured Including Child When Truck Falls Off N.J. Overpass Onto Route 495, Snarling Lincoln Tunnel

https://cbsloc.al/2NKzw83


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ How many different wheels did that Cobra have on it?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Smashing, baby.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's what riding a motorcycle taught me. Looking in my rear view mirror like a hawk every time I stop, especially on the highway or a busy road, until someone is stopped behind me.


----------



## JTuhkanen (Oct 18, 2006)

amusante1002 said:


> Jesus, that thing must've been flying. With all the RV crash videos I've seen lately, they seem like the most unsafe vehicles to crash in ever. Are there any that have any structural safety?


The camper upfit industry is badly behind on safety. Here's a recent swedish crash test with two modern euro RV types. Both of them are built on Fiat Ducato aka Ram ProMaster Van.

Skip to 2:10 for the tests.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

JTuhkanen said:


> The camper upfit industry is badly behind on safety. Here's a recent swedish crash test with two modern euro RV types. Both of them are built on Fiat Ducato aka Ram ProMaster Van.


Wow, and i thought the crash test of the early Geely's were bad!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I passed a truck hauling several bare RV chassis on them a few weeks ago.
(it was just the bare frame, wheels, driver-train, steering column)
The steering columns were all resonating terribly back and forth (tho they did have some cables attached to minimize the shaking).
Considering the shell built on the frame is literally just a light shed without ANY crash safety, it's pretty easy to tell you are SOL in a crash.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/car-into-house-mississauga-1.5205953


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/car-into-house-mississauga-1.5205953


"Oh Hai, I'm here to watch TV"


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Swift coming through in the clutch again!

https://www.weau.com/content/news/Traffic-light-pole-became-lodged-in-semi-truck-512483732.html


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Dravenport said:


> Swift coming through in the clutch again!
> 
> https://www.weau.com/content/news/Traffic-light-pole-became-lodged-in-semi-truck-512483732.html


I'm surprised it's a Swift truck said no one ever.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Actual accident starts at :40



For some reason this reminds me of this:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

azfamily.com/crazy-photo-no-one-hurt-after-car-vs-cactus-crash


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Oops.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla destroys another car in head-on crash


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Tesla destroys another car in head-on crash


More information about this?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> More information about this?


Looks like some sort of test/demonstration with a Tesla and a shell of a car made out of fabric/vinyl or something. 

Neither wacky or accident.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

@McMike said:


> Looks like some sort of test/demonstration with a Tesla and a shell of a car made out of fabric/vinyl or something.
> 
> Neither wacky or accident.


Also, notice how the Tesla's occupants don't even flinch.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Tesla destroys another car in head-on crash


Barry destroys another car at high tide. (neither wacky or accident... guess the insurance company pays out anyways)


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


*Pushes flight attendant call button* :wave:


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Also, notice how the Tesla's occupants don't even flinch.


I'm guessing this was some sort of automatic braking demonstration. Probably not the outcome Tesla would have wanted.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> More information about this?


Had to go back and look at my history to find it.

https://www.dispatch.com/news/20190...5-million-ohio-facility-all-in-name-of-safety


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

unharmed and escaped


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

kowabonga said:


> unharmed and escaped


that woman looked like she was in a ****ing fatboy slim video or something, like she just jumped on to the wall


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Dravenport said:


> that woman looked like she was in a ****ing fatboy slim video or something, like she just jumped on to the wall


the outside shot shows pedestrians almost getting mowed down and probably the driver being ejected.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

kowabonga said:


> unharmed and escaped


No, Pradeep, it's two crubs, a brushes, and a fents. No bus.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

> SECURE YOUR LOAD!!!
> 
> Around 8:30a this morning, Tacoma troopers responded to help this woman who thankfully is okay! A piece of rebar was kicked up by the car in front of her and sent in to her windshield!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Hackensack River.

Going for the second rinse cycle...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Rory Calhoun said:


> metal tube thru windshield


yep... close call


----------



## ForTheWin (Jul 13, 2018)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hackensack River.
> 
> Going for the second rinse cycle...


I'll never understand how people "accidentally" hit the gas.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

ForTheWin said:


> I'll never understand how people "accidentally" hit the gas.


......and hold it all the way open Evil Knievel style to it's conclusion.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

It's a Jeep thing. You wouldn't understand


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hackensack River.
> 
> Going for the second rinse cycle...


This was the second time this has happened here.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Roberto Dimento said:


> ......and hold it all the way open Evil Knievel style to it's conclusion.


And not hit objects or people while doing it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ForTheWin said:


> I'll never understand how people "accidentally" hit the gas.





Roberto Dimento said:


> ......and hold it all the way open Evil Knievel style to it's conclusion.


It's always two motions.

1) Touch the throttle lightly (thinking it's the brake) to stop a slow moving car (usually while parking or some other slow maneuver) 
2) When the car doesn't stop, they put their foot to the floor. 

Accidentally hitting the gas doesn't put cars in the middle of nail salons or into their living rooms. It's the follow through.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

So I guess we have this craziness to look forward to in the future.










> Authorities have accused a Minnesota trucking driver of watching porn on his phone just before causing a crash that killed a highway worker last year.
> 
> Last week, *47 year old truck driver Tate Doom* was charged with one count of criminal vehicular homicide and one count of criminal vehicular operation causing bodily harm. Doom told police that he’d been traveling at 50 m.p.h. prior to the crash, but police say that Minnesota Department of Transportation footage showed that Doom was driving 72 m.p.h. at the time of the crash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Semi blows tire... blows thru house

No one home.

Hit that thing like a tornado



> Updated Apr 24 2019 10:46PM EDT
> 
> RAY TWP., Mich. (FOX 2) - First responders were at the scene of a crash into a house near 26 Mile and Omo roads Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Was the driver okay or did the neighbors call for help?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

20thAna3282 said:


> Was the driver okay or did the neighbors call for help?


 Only minor injuries were reported to those in the vehicles; all of whom were wearing their seatbelts. 

The semi ran right thru the whole structure. You can see the jack-knifed front toward the cemetery.

I guess all the other vehicles involved got on the phone pretty quick.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

20thAna3282 said:


> Was the driver okay or did the neighbors call for help?


The neighbors did not complaint.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Hory clap.
Get blown one time on the road and you lose a house.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Dropped that thing like the proverbial house of cards

geeze


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

that's a lot of cocaine.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

The first car wash employee gives that "you effing morons" look and just casually strolls over - his buddy was a bit more concerned


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That house was not built very solid.
It was built semisoft


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

GarageBoy said:


> The first car wash employee gives that "you effing morons" look and just casually strolls over - his buddy was a bit more concerned


Please, ma'am, don't run over any fish!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

At least the garage is still intact.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

VWVan said:


> At least the garage is still intact.


heh... I hadn't even noticed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Squids. Local to me on the Gandy Bridge.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Squids. Local to me on the Gandy Bridge.


The nerve of that guy to park on the shoulder like that. What's he trying to do get someone killed?


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Ouch! I will never understand......


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> The nerve of that guy to park on the shoulder like that. What's he trying to do get someone killed?


And why is he standing out in the middle of the road? And why are the squids riding on the breakdown lane? And why didn't the squid buckle up his helmet so it doesn't fall off in a crash? Answer: because they are squids.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

I guess there's a new category of squid, the GromSquid....who would have thunk you could get into trouble with under 10hp


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

andyA6 said:


> Ouch! I will never understand......


I believe we are having the same kind of discussion in the "NH seat belt thread" That first dude who hit the parking bike landed without his helmet. Who the hell puts on a helmet without a chin strap?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I believe we are having the same kind of discussion in the "NH seat belt thread" That first dude who hit the parking bike landed without his helmet. Who the hell puts on a helmet without a chin strap?


I forgot to ask; who rides with bright pink shorts????


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

"Learn from this crash please" is the title of the video. Learn what... not to do stupid sh*t?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Squids. Local to me on the Gandy Bridge.


I generally dislike motorcycle accident videos, but this one made me LOL.

Several times, as I watched it over and over again.

Dumb ass.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I forgot to ask; who rides with bright pink shorts????


Speaking of clothing - After seeing this, I'm going to have to rethink the silly Hawaiian shirt phase I was getting ready to fall into.

That said - Back to the video..... Aloha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> I generally dislike motorcycle accident videos, but this one made me LOL.
> 
> Several times, as I watched it over and over again.
> 
> Dumb ass.


Had there been serious injuries I wouldn't have posted it. As a long time rider, I don't like to watch them either. Kind of a shame the guy didn't go for a swim. Although the drop from that bridge is probably 20+ feet and likely he would have been seriously injured or drowned.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> I generally dislike motorcycle accident videos, but this one made me LOL.
> 
> Several times, as I watched it over and over again.
> 
> Dumb ass.


Same :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

You ride in a pack, expect to get whacked.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Just keep loadin' up here. We gotta big order to fill

(Demolishes a 100 year old bridge)








https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/24/us/north-dakota-bridge-collapsed-truck-beans-trnd/index.html


> A historic bridge in North Dakota collapsed under the weight of 42 tons of dry beans.
> 
> A tractor-trailer carrying more than 84,560 pounds of beans brought down a steel bridge near Northwood on Monday afternoon, according to the Grand Forks County Sheriff's Office.
> The truck and driver made it to the other side of the 56-foot structure, but the bridge fell under the trailer, which hung off the gravel road toward the Goose River below.
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> And why is he standing out in the middle of the road? And why are the squids riding on the breakdown lane? And why didn't the squid buckle up his helmet so it doesn't fall off in a crash? Answer: because they are squids.


Squids are gonna squid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Squids are gonna squid.


They have their own team: https://www.reddit.com/r/CalamariRaceTeam/


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


> Just keep loadin' up here. We gotta big order to fill
> 
> (Demolishes a 100 year old bridge)
> 
> ...


Bean counters are going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Jimmy Russells said:


> For some reason this reminds me of this:


I'll bet that left a mark!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Another fine upstanding example of someone who shouldn't be driving anything.


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

audifans said:


> Another fine upstanding example of someone who shouldn't be driving anything.


I like how he couldn't even bother to let go of his phone while he one-handedly tried to swerve a semi.

On the other hand, looking at the brief clip of the forward facing camera, someone cut directly in front of him from the on-ramp and basically stopped in the middle of the highway. An accident might have been unavoidable even if he wasn't on the phone. Should have just plowed into that idiot and not tried to swerve, which is probably what would have happened if he wasn't distracted.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Rav_VW said:


> I like how he couldn't even bother to let go of his phone while he one-handedly tried to swerve a semi.
> 
> On the other hand, looking at the brief clip of the forward facing camera, someone cut directly in front of him from the on-ramp and basically stopped in the middle of the highway. An accident might have been unavoidable even if he wasn't on the phone. Should have just plowed into that idiot and not tried to swerve, which is probably what would have happened if he wasn't distracted.


While it's true that a car in front created a big problem, the video clearly stated that it was a busy freeway, so he's got no excuse for being anything but prepared for idiots. After all, truckers should be really used to 4 wheelers pulling stunts like this. (and yes, plowing into the guy is preferable to going over the side. Vehicles up top still got hit anyway and 2 others injured. Might as well stay stable and hit the one in front of you. I'm not sure the offending driver in front actually stopped, more like quick brake moron move.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Something about Samuel Colon just doesn't smell right.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Rav_VW said:


> I like how he couldn't even bother to let go of his phone while he one-handedly tried to swerve a semi.
> 
> On the other hand, looking at the brief clip of the forward facing camera, someone cut directly in front of him from the on-ramp and basically stopped in the middle of the highway. An accident might have been unavoidable even if he wasn't on the phone. Should have just plowed into that idiot and not tried to swerve, which is probably what would have happened if he wasn't distracted.


that's one of the aspects of distracted driving, we'll never know if all accidents could have been avoided in this situation had he been paying attention


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Kinda like bowling.

2 views. Interesting

Right in front of the cop. Front row seating


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

^ Everyone involved was pretty lucky there, could have been way worse if he had truly t-boned one of those cars.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


> Kinda like bowling.
> 
> 2 views. Interesting
> 
> Right in front of the cop. Front row seating


That could have been a lot worse had they made solid contact on driver's side of the car. They're lucky the driver split the difference.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


> Kinda like bowling.
> 
> 2 views. Interesting
> 
> Right in front of the cop. Front row seating


Three views*

Why TF did the moron in the Escape put their hazards on and pull like they're going to do anything to help? :screwy:


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

That video reminds me. Couple days ago we had a big storm roll through with big winds and flooding and it took out the power in the neighborhood. I was driving home and a bunch of signals were out. The law says if the signal lights are out, you treat it like a four way stop. So I'm stopped at a light playing the "who goes first" game with another 3 drivers, when I look in the rearview and see an SUV coming up in the next lane over at about 45 mph, clearly with zero intention of stopping. Luckily nobody entered the intersection and the SUV *finally* slammed on the brakes and stopped about 3/4 car length past the stop bar. But I passed through through two more lights after that and saw about 1 person in 6 blow through the intersection without slowing down, let alone stopping. Don't people *know* this law?


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Daemon42 said:


> Don't people *know* this law?


Not in Florida.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Three views*
> 
> Why TF did the moron in the Escape put their hazards on and pull like they're going to do anything to help? :screwy:


calling them a "moron" for being a good Samaritan? really? :screwy: I'm going to wager a guess that they were thinking they could assist the police officer in checking on the health/condition of the operators of the two vehicles.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Lightnin' said:


> Kinda like bowling.


Bowling fail.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Three views*
> 
> Why TF did the moron in the Escape put their hazards on and pull like they're going to do anything to help? :screwy:


Because maybe the moron knew first aid? There were three cars so there are least three people involved that could use medical attention.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Three views*
> 
> Why TF did the moron in the Escape put their hazards on and pull like they're going to do anything to help? :screwy:


They already called dibs on the Civic's wheels for the old Integra.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

What happens when you have Java Plum trees whose oily fruit gets on the road when it rains...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow.
That's plum crazy.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Just crazy... she'll recover they say, but what an ordeal

Hit and run


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Wheelstand said:


> Just crazy... she'll recover they say, but what an ordeal
> 
> Hit and run





> [The driver's attorney] said the crash only happened because [the driver] was fighting off a carjacker inside of the car.
> 
> "Someone jumped in his vehicle with a pistol, put the gun to his face, made him drive, and the whole time my client was driving, he was kind of directing the path," [the attorney] said.


https://abc13.com/5231950/

opcorn:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

thegave said:


> https://abc13.com/5231950/
> 
> opcorn:


Anyone have the unadulterated video?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

minor injuries.......and lucky

https://kristv.com/news/local-news/2019/03/04/surveillance-camera-captures-head-on-rollover-crash/


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Traffic stop fail

https://v.redd.it/9ai3tio32vc31

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Today in Bartlett,NH.

Guy in white Altima tried to go around a stopped car that was letting a Toyota Tacoma pull out of a shopping area.

White Altima decides he doesn't want to wait so he tried to go around on the left. T-bones the Tacoma. Then, he decided to back up and went over the curb and hit a rock wall.

Altima becomes a car-b-que. He was ok. I went over to him. I couldn't tell if he was intoxicated or just in shock from the accident.

Woman in Tacoma was taken away in ambulance. ( Tacoma drove across the street into a parking lot)













Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

trbochrg said:


> [


Um yeah, engine is on fire with visible flames and a ton of smoke.

Oh, I left a bunch of things in the back, just wait a few minutes :laugh::laugh:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

I know there is a thread, but fitting for here too

https://www.nj.com/middlesex/2019/0...median-smashes-into-jeep-driven-by-a-cop.html


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

syntrix said:


> Um yeah, engine is on fire with visible flames and a ton of smoke.
> 
> Oh, I left a bunch of things in the back, just wait a few minutes :laugh::laugh:


And that's not even the driver! That was a good samaritan who jumped in to save some of the guys stuff. He had skateboards, some wind sail skateboard ( sorry, don't know what they're actually called) All sorts of outdoor stuff in the backseat.

Driver was walking around loopy. Like I said , I am not sure if he was driving impaired or just in shock from the situation (both perhaps)


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

yeayeayea said:


> I know there is a thread, but fitting for here too
> 
> https://www.nj.com/middlesex/2019/0...median-smashes-into-jeep-driven-by-a-cop.html


"You Must Disable Ad Blocker" 










:laugh:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Another stinger off the road. For now...


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AutoBear said:


>


Driver deserves the pain for taking down a saguaro.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

G wagen on its side. No idea how.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AutoBear said:


>


Repost.



LT1M21Stingray said:


> azfamily.com/crazy-photo-no-one-hurt-after-car-vs-cactus-crash


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> Today in Bartlett,NH.
> 
> Guy in white Altima tried to go around a *stopped car that was letting a Toyota Tacoma pull out of a shopping area.*
> 
> ...


People giving up right of way can really cause more harm than good. If this person had just done what was expected the accident probably wouldn't have happened.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Another stinger off the road. For now...


came here for this. :thumbup:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> minor injuries.......and lucky
> 
> https://kristv.com/news/local-news/2019/03/04/surveillance-camera-captures-head-on-rollover-crash/


probably thought it was a monorail


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> probably thought it was a monorail


It's certainly no crub train.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

20thAna3282 said:


> People giving up right of way can really cause more harm than good. If this person had just done what was expected the accident probably wouldn't have happened.


I almost started a new thread about how annoying it can be when people want to be "nice" and will stop an entire lane of traffic to let a car in, or stop to let someone go on a double lane road, not realizing that there's another lane of traffic. I can see how some of those "nice" things create more issues than intended.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

amusante1002 said:


> I almost started a new thread about how annoying it can be when people want to be "nice" and will stop an entire lane of traffic to let a car in, or stop to let someone go on a double lane road, not realizing that there's another lane of traffic. I can see how some of those "nice" things create more issues than intended.


here's an old related thread:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4287561-When-too-courteous-drivers-almost-kill-you

there's a much newer thread (only a few weeks old) related to this topic as well, but I cannot find it.



> Summerside police urge P.E.I. drivers to be a little less nice


https://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/summerside-police-urge-p-e-i-drivers-to-be-a-little-less-nice-1.4500135?cache=yes%3FautoPlay%3Dtrue%3FclipId%3D89750%3FclipId%3D375756%3FclipId%3D104056%3FclipId%3D64268%3FautoPlay%3Dtrue%3FclipId%3D104066%3FclipId%3D104066%3FclipId%3D89950%3FclipId%3D375756%3Fot%3DAjaxLayout%3FautoPlay%3Dtrue%3Fot%3DAjaxLayout%3Fot%3DAjaxLayout%3Fot%3DAjaxLayout%3FautoPlay%3Dtrue%3FclipId%3D64268


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

20thAna3282 said:


> People giving up right of way can really cause more harm than good. If this person had just done what was expected the accident probably wouldn't have happened.


This.

Going around people when there isn't a lane to do so is also frustrating. 

There is an area I go by on my way to and from work that consists of 3 entrances/exits from a shipping center (Home Depot, Target, multiple restaurants, etc.) onto a very busy 4 lane road. People will stop on the 4 lane, in the lane closest to the entrance/exit, to let people get onto the 4 lane and I have seen so many near misses that it gives me anxiety. I bypass the entire area now during commute times.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

yeayeayea said:


>


anyone spot the punisher sticker?



MylesPH1 said:


>


Are those yutes just walking by, drivers of G Wagen, or looting G Wagen?



bnkrpt311 said:


> This.
> 
> Going around people when there isn't a lane to do so is also frustrating.
> 
> There is an area I go by on my way to and from work that consists of 3 entrances/exits from a shipping center (Home Depot, Target, multiple restaurants, etc.) onto a very busy 4 lane road. People will stop on the 4 lane, in the lane closest to the entrance/exit, to let people get onto the 4 lane and I have seen so many near misses that it gives me anxiety. I bypass the entire area now during commute times.


This morning on the commute I got stuck behind Mr. Ranger (guy who drives a Ranger at 33-34mph). This road has 2 passing sections. I pass him where legal, and so does the driver behind me. And the driver behind him, and the Bro behind him. The 3rd driver passes me, leap-frogging 3 cars. The Bro in the sh*tbox "tuned" diesel Chevy is rolling coal this entire time, and about 5-6 feet from the rear bumper of the car who passed me. The passing lane ends, but Bro is stuck out there, and has to keep going, finally moving over just before a curve to the right.

Note- I'm doing about 45mph. The guy who passed me is going about 50mph. The Bro is doing at least 60mph. The road is 35mph, and it's just getting to the point where it goes to 40mph. It's also foggy.

Not 2 seconds after Bro disappears around the corner comes a truck the other way. That would have been ugly.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://patch.com/new-jersey/tomsriver/multi-vehicle-crash-parkway-toms-river-njsp


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Insane that people do not secure loads



> TURNER, Ore. — A woman described a terrifying incident on Interstate 5 in Marion County. She told KATU a huge, metal saw blade fell off a truck and flew through another driver's windshield.
> 
> "I'm just very scared," Michelle Thompson said Tuesday. "I'm just very concerned about their injuries."
> 
> ...





> In a study, the American Automobile Association (AAA) says more than 200,000 crashes involving debris happened nationwide over four years.
> 
> “About two-thirds of debris-related crashes are the result of items falling from a vehicle due to improper maintenance and unsecured loads," the AAA explains.
> 
> The group says road debris resulted in around 39,000 injuries and more than 500 deaths between 2011 and 2014.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

VWVan said:


>


flawless


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

I don't understand what the street racing video has to do with the story which is about a saw blade flying off a truck and nearly cutting a person's head off in another car.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> flawless


actually, it was quite flawed.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

AZGolf said:


> I don't understand what the street racing video has to do with the story which is about a saw blade flying off a truck and nearly cutting a person's head off in another car.


you right. no connection whatsoever


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Darwin always wins.

https://www.ktlo.com/2019/07/31/1-vehicle-accident-claims-life-of-driver/



> A one-vehicle accident in Mountain Home has claimed the life of 20-year-old Kyle Christopher Roberts of Bakersfield.
> According to a Mountain Home Police preliminary report, while on regular patrol Sunday evening at 11:30 officers responded to the single-vehicle accident on Coley Drive near the intersection with State Highway 201 North.
> 
> According to witnesses, Roberts' vehicle swerved in the roadway and accelerated towards the intersection. His vehicle reportedly left the roadway, striking a tree before coming to rest in front of a closed business.
> ...


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

How could there be charges if he's dead?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Darwin always wins.
> 
> https://www.ktlo.com/2019/07/31/1-vehicle-accident-claims-life-of-driver/


well, he got "dusted"


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> actually, it was quite flawed.


unless he was attempting to PITT


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

audifans said:


> well, he got "dusted"


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Darwin always wins.
> 
> The last sentence in the story is a head scratcher. Why would the cite a dead person? :what:
> 
> Edit: Beat me to it.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

amazing anyone survived this












> Two men are in critical condition after slamming their car into a tractor-trailer near Kennedy airport on Monday night.
> 
> The pair was driving a Dodge Charger westbound on Rockaway Boulevard near JFK’s Logistics Center at 6:21 p.m. when they smashed into a semi truck so hard their car became lodged under the big rig, police and witnesses said.
> 
> Emergency responders had to rip apart the mangled car to rescue the bloodied passengers, according to witnesses.


https://nypost.com/2017/04/18/two-critically-injured-after-car-crashes-into-semi-truck/


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

amusante1002 said:


> I almost started a new thread about how annoying it can be when people want to be "nice" and will stop an entire lane of traffic to let a car in, or stop to let someone go on a double lane road, not realizing that there's another lane of traffic. I can see how some of those "nice" things create more issues than intended.


this is something i had NEVER seen in upstate NY but see all the time in mass. is the a NE thing? wtf :screwy::banghead:


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

papaskot said:


> this is something i had NEVER seen in upstate NY but see all the time in mass. is the a NE thing? wtf :screwy::banghead:


We're simultaneously incredibly rude and yet gracious at the same time. In all seriousness, there are roads in metro Boston that are so busy that if nobody ever waves you in, you will literally never get in. I'm sure this is less of a problem in upstate NY.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Chmeeee said:


> We're simultaneously incredibly rude and yet gracious at the same time. In all seriousness, there are roads in metro Boston that are so busy that if nobody ever waves you in, you will literally never get in. I'm sure this is less of a problem in upstate NY.


I don't necessarily have a problem with that. I get more annoyed when it's a 3-4 car line with no one behind and the person in front decides he wants to be a nice guy, stops for no reason to let the person in/through and holds everyone else up, when in reality, the person would've had to wait 20 seconds and been able to go.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

amusante1002 said:


> I don't necessarily have a problem with that. I get more annoyed when it's a 3-4 car line with no one behind and the person in front decides he wants to be a nice guy, stops for no reason to let the person in/through and holds everyone else up, when in reality, the person would've had to wait 20 seconds and been able to go.


Yeah those people suck.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

My one case of actual road rage (everybody get out of car angry in parking lot) was due to a traffic jamb created by crash.
There was one lane going past the crash scene and I was in that lane but stuck behind an old woman that let the entire left lane in front of here.
Literally we were stopped and everybody was just going around us to get back in front of her.

When we finally got to the crash scene some guy in a pickup tried to merge into my driver door.. I did not let him.
Things escalated.
I was ap_o_plectic.


Did the water cut this Mazda6 into a Mazda4 and a Mazda2?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

I know we talk about bashes and crashes here, but sometimes "accidents" don't wind up having anyone hit.

Plane stalls from lack of fuel delivery, lands on a break in the traffic. Busy Pacific Avenue is amazing that he found a clear spot on the road. It's not like he can stop immediately

https://komonews.com/news/local/small-plane-lands-on-pacific-avenue-parkland



> PARKLAND, Wash. - A small plane landed Thursday morning on a busy stretch of Pacific Avenue South between Parkland and Spanaway, stunning motorists but causing no damage or injuries, the Washington State Patrol reported..
> 
> The single-prop KR2 aircraft landed on Pacific Avenue South, also known as State Route 7, between 135th and 143rd streets, after a fuel system malfunction caused the plane to stall, officials said.
> 
> ...


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

They'll take the wings off and trailer it out.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Well that was a quick sail into the building

1AM and pregnant








> BELLFLOWER, Calif. (KABC) -- Surveillance video captures the moment a pregnant driver crashes a vehicle into a building in Bellflower early Thursday morning.
> 
> The crash happened just before 1 a.m. on the 9300 block of E. Los Angeles Street, according to the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> https://komonews.com/news/local/small-plane-lands-on-pacific-avenue-parkland


"Stall....just like a car when it runs out of gas" "No idea how they'll get it out of there"

Why don't you just tell us you know nothing about aviation instead?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


1. Pilot, check
2. Crossfit, check
3. Vegetarian
4. ????
5. Profit


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

heh. I wonder what the stall speed is on a KR2. Hope he wasn't coming in a little too hot~!

Wingspan 23 feet. I'd say he came close to clipping something or other. Gave that one guy a heart attack sorta



> oh...Stall speed 52 mph. Landing speed 65-70 . Landing distance 600 feet


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Well that was a quick sail into the building
> 
> 1AM and pregnant


Little judgy here aren’t we? 1am doesn’t mean out partying. Maybe she’s a nighttime ER doctor, overnight custodian, or a plethora of other reasons to be out at 1am...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

oh, settle down. I was just stating the facts. The title of the video was pregnant woman slams into building. Is that any better.

Like.. pregnant women can't drive? Report said no dui was suspected. She could very well have been a nurse who was sleepy.

I included the full text so... move on.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Maybe she got pregnant at 12:00 and was heading home from the one night stand at 1:00AM?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


Amazing that a trooper got this on (blurry) dashcam. That pilot needed everything to go his way to pull this off~!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


> Amazing that a trooper got this on (blurry) dashcam. That pilot needed everything to go his way to pull this off~!


the officer cited him for the lane change without signaling.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2 meter bridge clearance.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Moron tries burnout... coulda killed someone working on their truck in the driveway










https://abc30.com/drivers-stunt-ends-in-crazy-crash/5379271/



> FRESNO, Calif. (KFSN) -- Out of nowhere, an attempt to peel out ended in a crazy rear-end crash.
> 
> "I was just mostly shocked. You know amazed that I was able to walk away from it," said Nicolas Saldana, who just minutes earlier, was underneath the truck that was hit.
> 
> ...


Video is in the url link


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> the officer cited him for the lane change without signaling.


Did the guy pass the field sobriety test? He crossed the center line a bunch, and crossed into the other lane. Had to be drunk.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> Did the guy pass the field sobriety test? He crossed the center line a bunch, and crossed into the other lane. Had to be drunk.


Not only was he lucky to have a clear (looked like 6 lanes) landing area, to have the trooper come right up behind him and prevent him from getting hit while on the ground. And he stops just at the edge of the intersection. You just can't make this stuff up


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder if they dropped their phone during that spin.
.
.
.
Good thing they didn't have a pano roof.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aR06Njy_460svvp9.webm

This one hory clap.

https://videocdn-pmd.ora.tv/homepage/video-62635/basic600.mp4


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aR06Njy_460svvp9.webm
> 
> This one hory clap.
> 
> https://videocdn-pmd.ora.tv/homepage/video-62635/basic600.mp4


7 year old rozap. impressive :laugh:


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

Wheelstand said:


>


Chevy ridin high. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

They will never prius apart.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


>


This looks shopped.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


>


I was going to call BS on that image until I found this other angle.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

@McMike said:


> I was going to call BS on that image until I found this other angle.


yep.. quick to jump on it and denounce it... until.

BTW how did you find the other angle?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Police: Woman flips car trying to avoid squirrel *






















> GRAND TRAVERSE COUNTY, Mich., (WPBN/WGTU) -- Authorities said an 82-year-old woman hit a parked car then flipped her own vehicle after swerving to avoid hitting a squirrel.
> 
> It happened on Washington Street in Traverse City Sunday evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

spockcat said:


> *Police: Non-Pregnant Woman flips car trying to avoid squirrel *


ftfy


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> BTW how did you find the other angle?


Reverse GIS and a lot of clicking.

I was actually expecting to find an image of the single car accident with the CRV in it because of the lighting and the angle of the car on top just didn't look right. Nope. Legit. 

Looks like it was a head-on accident, and the other car (what is that, a Cruze?) spun and ended up on top.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> *Police: Woman flips car trying to avoid squirrel*


i witnessed a lady in front of me do the exact same thing for a deer. jerked the wheel hard right, straight into the embankment on the right and flipped her minivan. she would have missed the deer had she braked and maintained her lane. :facepalm:
Google Maps


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

spockcat said:


> *Police: Woman flips car trying to avoid squirrel *


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, hell, we got squirrels, here comes the dog. literally

Dog Suffers Minor Injuries After Plunging Off Building, Crashing Through Car’s Sunroof

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2019/08/05/dog-jumps-off-building-crashes-through-sunroof/




> NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) — A dog proved he too has nine lives after he fell from the roof of a six-story building in Manhattan on Friday night.
> 
> The dramatic scene unfolded on Orchard Street on the Lower East Side, CBS2’s Alex Denis reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Most read that and think miracle.
I read it and think failed dog suicide attempt.
Poor dog is now leash bound and lost its chance to get away from the crazy owners.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Helluva deal. That roof was perfect for "the leap into the unknown " for bowzer

wow


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> Most read that and think miracle.
> I read it and think failed dog suicide attempt.
> Poor dog is now leash bound and lost its chance to get away from the crazy owners.


I remember when my dog once tried to commit suicide. Got the chair in place, it was the noose he had trouble tying together.

Being the lazy bastard that he was he just decided to lay down in the sun some more.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Yup.... Winston looks pretty "busted up" about it with losing his freedom and all.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G51cIrBvp4

Angel did it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Lightnin' said:


> Yup.... Winston looks pretty "busted up" about it with losing his freedom and all.


Obvious joke is obvious.

He must have hit back down at glass impact which saved his legs and neck.
That's one lucky f**king dog.

That being said, leash your dog unless you have COMPLETE control over them.
Your dog running ahead of you and off the roof =/= complete control.
I really hate idiots that let their dogs run wild in more populated environments.
And Winston cheated Darwin unless he is already fixed.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Poor thing landed on its face.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*its


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

There's a whole Modern Family episode about Jay's dog, coincidentally also a (french) bulldog, who he thought was trying to commit suicide because it kept jumping into his pool - To retrieve a dog toy that had been sucked into the filter, which they didn't find until some days later


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

yep.... looks like Winston just barely fit


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *its


OMG thank you, thank you THANK YOU. I fixed it. 

Sorry if you thought it was "it is face." That must have been confusing. Sorry.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> OMG thank you, thank you THANK YOU. I fixed it.
> 
> Sorry if you thought it was "it is face." That must have been confusing. Sorry.


Your being silly.
Its not an issue.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Your being silly.
> Its not an issue.


Thank's


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Thank's


how dare you assume some random dog's gender! I am a triggered snowflake!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Audi Q7 chasing a Porsche crashes into multiple high end vehicles in Chelsea, London

https://www.autoblog.com/2019/08/08/street-racing-crash-video-london-expensive-cars/






You can see the Bentayga and Range Rover on Google Maps: https://www.google.com/maps/@51.494...1sMlmN198VkksSKPsTVVzDGQ!2e0!7i1 6384!8i8192


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

wow... and I thought it was only my neighborhood streets where people drove like maniacs. (Course the combined value of all the cars run into by the drunks here probably wouldn't exceed...uh lessee
7 '90's hondas, 8 20 year old Camry's, 9 Huyndas, 10 minivans, couple Jeeps and a partridge in a pear tree)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Audi Q7 chasing a Porsche crashes into multiple high end vehicles in Chelsea, London
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2019/08/08/street-racing-crash-video-london-expensive-cars/
> 
> ...


I don't see any £1,000,000 vehicles in that video, let alone 11 of them.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I don't see any £1,000,000 vehicles in that video, let alone 11 of them.


Title writer was dreaming. Funny that Q7 gets mad at P car for hitting him and then winds up hitting close to a dozen vehicles.



> young driver, piloting an Audi Q7, reportedly was chasing a Porsche driver who “bashed into” his car.
> 
> When they turned down Moore Street at high speed, the driver of the Q7 lost control and smashed into a total of 11 cars. The street-parked cars included a Porsche Cayenne, a Bentley Bentayga, and a McLaren MP4-12C. The cars* in total were valued at $1.2 million prior to the damage*.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> *its





@McMike said:


> OMG thank you, thank you THANK YOU. I fixed it.
> 
> Sorry if you thought it was "it is face." That must have been confusing. Sorry.





BRealistic said:


> Your being silly.
> Its not an issue.





@McMike said:


> Thank's


irregardless of the punctuation can't we all just get along?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Strange Mud said:


> irregardless of the punctuation can't we all just get along?


This tread annoys me alot.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

AZGolf said:


> This tread annoys me alot.


tire _thread_ is a good one :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

AZGolf said:


> This tread annoys me alot.












on topic, tho this one is more bizarre than wacky.

https://www.lmtonline.com/news/hous...h-in-Conroe-14275559.php?utm_campaign=hptexas

Montgomery County law enforcement were stumped Friday morning when they arrived at the scene of a bizarre car crash where roughly 30 feet of wooden fence had impaled a black Chevrolet pickup —*and the driver was nowhere to be found.*


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Audi Q7 chasing a Porsche crashes into multiple high end vehicles in Chelsea, London
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2019/08/08/street-racing-crash-video-london-expensive-cars/
> 
> ...





> A row of parked million-dollar supercars sustained $600,00 in damage *when a young driver outdid his driving skills*



Basically he ran out of talent. 




> “I really thought there had been some sort of explosion, like a helicopter coming down,” Summer Haider, a resident of Moore Street, told The Telegraph. “The driver got out. There was blood coming from his head.”
> *
> Haider said all three of the aforementioned damaged cars, a McLaren, Porsche and Bentley, were hers*.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> on topic, tho this one is more bizarre than wacky.
> 
> https://www.lmtonline.com/news/hous...h-in-Conroe-14275559.php?utm_campaign=hptexas
> 
> Montgomery County law enforcement were stumped Friday morning when they arrived at the scene of a bizarre car crash where roughly 30 feet of wooden fence had impaled a black Chevrolet pickup —*and the driver was nowhere to be found.*


Since we're having problems with words today... Did the missing driver... Split? Or Splinter? :laugh:


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Audi Q7 chasing a Porsche crashes into multiple high end vehicles in Chelsea, London
> 
> https://www.autoblog.com/2019/08/08/street-racing-crash-video-london-expensive-cars/
> 
> ...


He also hit a MKIV


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

boogetyboogety said:


> Since we're having problems with words today... Did the missing driver... Split? Or Splinter? :laugh:


Bark all you want, but only a sap wood knot know that.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

news story said:


> A row of parked million-dollar supercars sustained $600,000 in damage when a young driver outdid his driving skills





Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> He also hit a MKIV


Ok, then it's $601,500.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

> young kid in a truck hauling a trailer got distracted and went off the road and plowed into my friends truck. This is in spicewood TX.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Dayum lucky somebody in the driveway wasn't killed. 

Fell asleep towing?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Avus said:


>


Is that Danny Trejo @ 0:55?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Is that Danny Trejo @ 0:55?


Did he save a baby?


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


What a pile of garbage... the owner that is.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Is that Danny Trejo @ 0:55?


If it is, he can really run for a 75 year old.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> *Police: Woman flips car trying to avoid squirrel *





kowabonga said:


> Well, hell, we got squirrels, here comes the dog. literally
> 
> Dog Suffers Minor Injuries After Plunging Off Building, Crashing Through Car’s Sunroof
> 
> https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2019/08/05/dog-jumps-off-building-crashes-through-sunroof/


*Bear Falls On California Patrol Car Causing It To Crash And Burst Into Flames*



> *Bear Falls On California Patrol Car Causing It To Crash And Burst Into Flames*
> 
> They probably don't train people for this at the Sheriff's Academy. A patrol car was struck by a falling bear in Northern California last weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## HaystackMalone (Jul 10, 2016)

spockcat said:


> *Bear Falls On California Patrol Car Causing It To Crash And Burst Into Flames*



Yeah..... I live in this area. There was no bear. He rolled it, and turned his Explorer into an Exploder.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0_Mazda said:


> What a pile of garbage... the owner that is.


Real conflict: Worker wants the car off for their safety and to make the fire easier to put out. Owner can't turn it off. Worker doesn't know this.
Actual conflict: Don't yell at me bro.

Not saying I defend the track worker's reaction, but damn Demon Dude... Chill out and recognize the real conflict is before your car burns to the ground. 

Shame it didn't melt that damn splitter guard off.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

@McMike said:


>


Does a surprise jump onto car windshield. Got what he deserved


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Does a surprise jump onto car windshield.


Makes sense, since this was the song playing on the radio.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

HaystackMalone said:


> Yeah..... I live in this area. There was no bear. He rolled it, and turned his Explorer into an Exploder.


+1...I remember another one where the LEO said he smelled electrical fire THEN the airbag went off causing a crash into the pole.

sounded like an excuse from Cops.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> +1...I remember another one where the LEO said he smelled electrical fire THEN the airbag went off causing a crash into the pole.
> 
> sounded like an excuse from Cops.


Police Chief: "What happened?"

Cop: "Wait.. were they not able to recover the dash video from the crash?"

Police Chief: "No. It was too badly damaged."

Cop: "And no other video or eyewitnesses came forward?"

Police Chief: "No. Now get on with it!"

Cop: "_Really_? Well you won't believe what happened! Oh, and I need to call the other officer that was with me real quick to make sure our stories match."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wacky Tesla Model X accident filmed from 4 different camera angles.

https://www.tuvideopr.com/video/922...troladoenMayagüezpuntodeatropellaraunapersona


----------



## Dubveiser (Aug 4, 2005)

@McMike said:


>


Good thing he had a dashcam, driver probably would have been blamed since it happened on a crosswalk.:thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Wacky Tesla Model X accident filmed from 4 different camera angles.
> 
> https://www.tuvideopr.com/video/922...troladoenMayagüezpuntodeatropellaraunapersona


Driver doesn't hit the brake until 0:55. 

I read somewhere that the driver claimed the electric Tesla had suddenly accelerated.

That's what happens when you press the pedal on the right to the floor.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


>


He was raised by a family of deer.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> He was raised by a family of deer.


my wife laughed hysterically at that comment.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

https://www.kelownanow.com/news/new...ce_van_strikes_cyclist_in_Vancouver/#fs_77790


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

VWVan said:


> https://www.kelownanow.com/news/new...ce_van_strikes_cyclist_in_Vancouver/#fs_77790


There is no way the van is in the wrong...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Avus said:


> There is no way the van is in the wrong...


Dude goes flying out in traffic.. how can you plan for that ish? 
At least it looked like a relatively mild strike.
It's Canada, so the cop and bicyclist probably have five minutes of "sooorry".


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Avus said:


> There is no way the van is in the wrong...


I'm sure that cop needed new pants


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy Russells said:


> I'm sure that cop needed new pants


You think he ripped them jumping out to make sure the bicyclist was ok?


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

That idiot woke me up.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> OH MY! Maryland-National Capital Park Police tweeted this photo and are urging drivers not to text and drive.
> 
> "This motorist on Sligo Creek Parkway was very lucky to walk away but could have been hurt or much worse."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aY7pqx0_460svvp9.webm


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TaaT said:


> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aY7pqx0_460svvp9.webm


The guy already had a hurt leg right?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Cabin Pics said:


> The guy already had a hurt leg right?


The axle rose.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> The axle rose.


I didn't hear any sound. There should be a sound effects guy to add some sound. We need an axel foley guy.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Amazingly, no one was injured: https://imgur.com/Ev5qexd

More videos and photos in link:
*‘This is extreme:’ Ray’s Towing manager, semi passenger speak after wreck in Mitchell Interchange*


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

col.mustard said:


>


Nice. I, and many other cyclists, ride on that road all the time. It has very little in the way of straight sections of roadway. That isn't to say that it is OK to text and drive if the road is straight but if someone was going to look away from the road, Sligo Creek Parkway wouldn't be a good choice.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Just turn the sound (yelling) off


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

two firefighter hit only suffered bruises per the news.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Not sure what the driver was doing - didn't react at all until they hit it.


Classic Car Falls Off Trailer in Washington State, Causing Collision

https://www.yahoo.com/news/classic-car-falls-off-trailer-103836650.html


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

amusante1002 said:


> Not sure what the driver was doing - didn't react at all until they hit it.
> 
> 
> Classic Car Falls Off Trailer in Washington State, Causing Collision
> ...


what really sucks was that was an awesome '67 Chevelle.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

https://northernontario.ctvnews.ca/...ruck-between-a-house-and-hydro-pole-1.4585337


















Dash cam video.


[video]https://www.facebook.com/Wolffysden/videos/10162211997175052/[/video]


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

amusante1002 said:


> Not sure what the driver was doing - didn't react at all until they hit it.
> 
> 
> Classic Car Falls Off Trailer in Washington State, Causing Collision
> ...


I assume he thought it was being driven and the person would stop or something


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Dash cam video.
> 
> 
> [video]https://www.facebook.com/Wolffysden/videos/10162211997175052/[/video]


Driver was probably checking his Facebook account for accident videos when he slowly drifted off the perfectly straight road into the ditch. :screwy:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Driver was probably checking his Facebook account for accident videos when he slowly drifted off the perfectly straight road into the ditch. :screwy:


Good call. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbury/penske-truck-flips-alban-1.5277415



> They did, however, say they expect that distracted driving played a role in the crash.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Good call.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sudbury/penske-truck-flips-alban-1.5277415


Do a kickflip!

#closeenough


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> Do a kickflip!
> 
> #closeenough


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

@McMike said:


> I read somewhere that the driver claimed the electric Tesla had suddenly accelerated.


It looked to me like the driver may have been fighting the car though. When it goes up on the sidewalk, it's not going all that fast but the back end does break loose on the sidewalk as if the rear tires are spinning under acceleration and the fronts are braked.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> https://northernontario.ctvnews.ca/...ruck-between-a-house-and-hydro-pole-1.4585337
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passenger: "We need to get all this stuff from the attic and the stairs are very tight"

Driver " I got this."


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> what really sucks was that was an awesome '67 Chevelle.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Here's a tough one. Motorcyclist killed at our local Mall earlier today.



















[MAP] No idea whose fault it was, but it's 100' from a Supercharger station and the car involved was a Tesla. Brace yourselves for the news cycle.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

From May, hope it's not a ROZAP. 

You would have thought the following distance was enough.....


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

@McMike said:


> From May, hope it's not a ROZAP.
> 
> You would have thought the following distance was enough.....


Are those some fancy wet okle (sp?) car seat covers?

Oh look a mountain dew and a dangly thing, too!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

autobear said:


> that idiot woke me up.


rip tt-rs?


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCa...cker_driving_a_truck_illegal_for_residential/ 


Ouch - poor Matrix


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

GarageBoy said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCa...cker_driving_a_truck_illegal_for_residential/
> 
> 
> Ouch - poor Matrix


Worldstar!

Worldstar!

Worldstar!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sad story involving death: *Night of drinking ends in fatal Zephyrhills crash, but who was driving?*

But did the reporter have to caption the photo like this? 



> Alex Hisc0ck, 25, left, and Derrick Beers, 23, were riding in a pickup truck Sept. 8 after a night out when it crashed into a tree. *Beers died from his injuries. Hisc0ck was taken to a hospital in serious condition. *


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> But did the reporter have to caption the photo like this?


It was detachable.

You can get 17 bucks for it.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Still not sure if that belongs here but...
The Mustang was stolen and was used yesterday to smash into an electronics shop and steal a couple of ps4









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

georgeboole said:


> Still not sure if that belongs here but...
> The Mustang was stolen and was used yesterday to smash into an electronics shop and steal a couple of ps4
> 
> 
> ...



Car is worth 500 times the value of the couple of ps4? :screwy:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

georgeboole said:


> Still not sure if that belongs here but...
> The Mustang was stolen and was used yesterday to smash into an electronics shop and steal a couple of ps4
> 
> 
> ...


Eleanor...


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Just read that the owner said it cost him 45k to restore. It is a 67 Mustang
Oh, they stole a few phones too...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Sad story involving death: *Night of drinking ends in fatal Zephyrhills crash, but who was driving?*
> 
> But did the reporter have to caption the photo like this?


bobbit interchange... hot item on the spare parts circuit


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Car is worth 500 times the value of the couple of ps4? :screwy:


Because smash and grab thieves are usually really smart.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://peertube.video/videos/watch/88b05f79-94f2-4d4d-8683-97b789d9ba46


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/d9uou6/left_3_tightens_over_crest_dont_cut/

Ouch, poor Miata


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GarageBoy said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/d9uou6/left_3_tightens_over_crest_dont_cut/
> 
> Ouch, poor Miata


Had something similar happen in 97, but I was in a 73 F100 instead of a Miata, and the SUV was actually a drunk dentist in a 95 Lincoln Continental.
I won that battle of metal and plastic. 

Have had close calls the other way too.. me in small car versus SUV/truck doing aggressive things.
I try to keep that in mind so I don't drive like a jerk in my truck (at least around other traffic). :beer:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


We had this happen at the last plant I worked..... forklift driver was sitting by the road with his forks up sticking out into the road.
Cavalier sped passed and hit the forks- ripping off part of the roof and the forks. The car kept going.
We found the car a few streets over and the driver sitting out front drinking beer (what he was rushing home to drink).
He had a revoked license and other things that kept him from wanting police involvement.
*This is why you NEVER leave the forks up on a forklift unless you are using them right then. It's dangerous.
Poor woman probably has massive facial injuries/broken jaw.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


and just like that, a flat Earther was born.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope this isn’t too corny.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> I hope this isn’t too corny.



Mcfarming


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

feels for the fork truck but was impressed her hand bag never hit the ground.

large % of blame on fork truck operator. It did look like he was texting....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I hope this isn’t too corny.


It's been a long time since a McLaren has been the fastest car in the field.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

TaaT said:


>





BRealistic said:


> We had this happen at the last plant I worked..... forklift driver was sitting by the road with his forks up sticking out into the road.
> Cavalier sped passed and hit the forks- ripping off part of the roof and the forks. The car kept going.
> We found the car a few streets over and the driver sitting out front drinking beer (what he was rushing home to drink).
> He had a revoked license and other things that kept him from wanting police involvement.
> ...



100% the scooter rider's fault. 

a) loading dock/construction area, not a street.
2) even if the forks were down, she would have run over them and fallen (flying V for the win)


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

@McMike said:


> It's been a long time since a McLaren has been the fastest car in the field.


Sigh. Here :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://imgur.com/EpedGJP


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

that forklift scooter slam is tough to watch. I'll bet she has some severe damage as a result.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> 100% the scooter rider's fault.
> 
> a) loading dock/construction area, not a street.
> 2) even if the forks were down, she would have run over them and fallen (flying V for the win)


A) unless some type of restricted access area, not exactly. It's probably a parking lot thats also a loading area 
B) we are trained to look down to see things in controlled flat spaces. People walk in to "down to just above their eyes" garage doors all the time. It's just human nature. This is why codes are fairly clear about not having obstructions up at that level. She would have a way better chance of noticing the forks if at the ground kevel.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Strange Mud said:


> feels for the fork truck but was impressed her hand bag never hit the ground.
> 
> large % of blame on fork truck operator. It did look like he was texting....


I dunno, both parties are dummies and I think she takes the bulk of the blame for not watching where she's going and not wearing a helmet


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

if he had his forks down bulk of blame on her....forks left in air on him. 

.02 but forks down is one of the major rules in training. I get trained/certified every couple of years.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Strange Mud said:


> if he had his forks down bulk of blame on her....forks left in air on him.
> 
> .02 but forks down is one of the major rules in training. I get trained/certified every couple of years.


Probably China or elsewhere in Asia that gives few ****s about safety.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

yep....I was guessing that myself


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

Surf Green said:


>


Must have been hell to get out of there...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> Up_A_Pole.gif


someone actually did something like that near me: they managed to drive up a power pole stability wire, and got the front passenger wheel hooked on the power lines. The car was dangling a solid 15-20ft in the air. that must have been one hell of a ride, and a scary leap down from up there. I had no idea those lines were so strong. sorry, no pics. I'm guessing they were not paying attention, and tailgating, and didn't see a car stopping to turn left onto Joe Kerr Rd, and swerved off the road to the right to avoid plowing into their trunk.

Google Map of intersection


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

spockcat said:


> https://imgur.com/EpedGJP


My nightmare is that happening as I'm coming up to a corner


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

not really a traffic accident but involve lots of stuff with wheels.... and epic fail






I am wondering will insurance company have to cover "stupid" accident like this


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Surf Green said:


>


Chinese specialty


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd love to hear the physics behind that--what did they collide with to get the car to nose up? How did the passengers exit without tipping it over? Et cetera.


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

Surf Green said:


>



Thats a strong pole, guess they don't design them to shear off like the US.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Zaris said:


> I'd love to hear the physics behind that--what did they collide with to get the car to nose up? How did the passengers exit without tipping it over? Et cetera.


Looks like they hit the crash barrier, which got them nose up. Rear door is open, so I'd wager that's how they got out. I mean... That's how I'd get out in the same situation.






Avus said:


> *Synchronized Forklifting at 11/tents*
> 
> I am wondering will insurance company have to cover "stupid" accident like this


I'm sure after all the OSHA fines, it won't matter.

I've seen lifts done with more than one forklift. But typically, you move the truck out from under the load.
It was a bad idea coupled with too many forklifts, an unstable base, didn't lean back the tines, no respect for gravity, etc.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> Looks like they hit the crash barrier, which got them nose up. Rear door is open, so I'd wager that's how they got out. I mean... That's how I'd get out in the same situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the 'supervisors' standing so close to a dangerous situation.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

mach250 said:


> Thats a strong pole, guess they don't design them to shear off like the US.


The car seems to have held up well.
Chinese car safety getting way better?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Avus said:


> not really a traffic accident but involve lots of stuff with wheels.... and epic fail


"dang! that's terrible! seriously--when will people learn a very important lesson?!? TURN THE PHONE SIDEWAYS!!!"

"Never would have happened if he held the phone properly"


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> I've seen lifts done with more than one forklift. But typically, you move the truck out from under the load.
> It was a bad idea coupled with too many forklifts, an unstable base, didn't lean back the tines, no respect for gravity, etc.


Ya, I was thinking about moving the train out from under the load, but there may be taller cars on either side of them, and they'd still have to move the load to get it away from the tracks. 

The immediate cause was a small incline to the berm on the edge of the tracks and they had all driven their front tires up onto it tipping each forklift back a bit. 
They lifted the load level, right at the limits of safe balance but as they backed up the front tires dropped down, pitching the load forward, which was amplified by the high lift height. 
They either should have adjusted to keep the forks level as they backed up, or just tipped the whole load back as soon as it was up to bring the balance point back into a safe zone.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Daemon42 said:


> Ya, I was thinking about moving the train out from under the load, but there may be taller cars on either side of them, and they'd still have to move the load to get it away from the tracks.
> 
> The immediate cause was a small incline to the berm on the edge of the tracks and they had all driven their front tires up onto it tipping each forklift back a bit.
> They lifted the load level, right at the limits of safe balance but as they backed up the front tires dropped down, pitching the load forward, which was amplified by the high lift height.
> They either should have adjusted to keep the forks level as they backed up, or *just tipped the whole load back as soon as it was up to bring the balance point back into a safe zone.*


this.....

my guess


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Daemon42 said:


> or just tipped the whole load back as soon as it was up to bring the balance point back into a safe zone.


Definitely that.

I love the fact that not only did they drop their isht, but they knocked over a train car too. That's impressive.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

CSB:

driving the truck with a large 3 axis milling machine on it. It was past truck limit and it would lift the back of truck in the air. I had the shop owner and the heaviest guy in the shop hanging off the back end so I could bounce down to turn. Drove by the safety inspector (owners daughter) she just shook her head at us as we went down the aisle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://youtu.be/NIzrVcZH07w

Sorry for just posting link. On Tapatalk


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

above

Is this what people with money do? Flip expensive cars on roundabouts?

Must be really bored


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Surf Green said:


> Definitely that.
> 
> I love the fact that not only did they drop their isht, but they knocked over a train car too. That's impressive.


They would had dropped it anyhow once they started downing down that graded gravel bed anyhow.....at least they provided the entertainment of knocking the rail car over and noone is hurt. This is why commercial insurance policies usually start at a million. Will they pay it.....prolly not with that video out there...:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

There are just two camera angles in this video, no need to watch all two minutes of it.








> https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2019/10/10/boxer-errol-spence-jr-seriously-injured-rollover-crash-dallas/
> 
> According to police, the vehicle was going at a high rate of speed in the northbound lanes in the 500 block of Riverfront. The vehicle went over the center median and flipped multiple times, ejecting the driver. Police say Spence wasn’t wearing a seatbelt.
> 
> According to police, the 29-year-old was taken to the hospital in serious condition and is expected to survive. He remains in the intensive care unit at Methodist Dallas Medical Center.


LOL, the name of the business that caught it on camera is the "Knockout Sports Bar". http://kosportsbar.com/


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Drives like a lunatic with no seatbelt. He's trying to kill himself?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Hand Cannon said:


> Drives like a lunatic with no seatbelt. He's trying to kill himself?


Nobody ever claimed boxers were smart.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> LOL, the name of the business that caught it on camera is the "Knockout Sports Bar". http://kosportsbar.com/





BRealistic said:


> Nobody ever claimed boxers were smart.


Didn't know who the guy was until this post. Now McMike's irony makes sense.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Comin' in hot. 

https://www.beloitdailynews.com/loc...ested_after_crashing_into_town_of_beloit_home



> [MAP]


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Four things.

1- Does that kid have a white guitar strap?

2- Hopefully the truss company that made those roof trusses is still around and using the same software.
Otherwise they will have to remove the entire end of the roof and redo it since repairs to the existing trusses would be impossible to engineer.

3-RAM!


4-


@McMike said:


> Comin' in hot.
> 
> https://www.beloitdailynews.com/loc...ested_after_crashing_into_town_of_beloit_home


"You don't see this every day," Shannon Holmes said.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Glide path for final approach was pretty good. Looks like the wind was at his back for coming into the hanger. (or at least using the flag as a wind sock indicated). Oh wait, you say that was someone's man cave and he wound up on top of the wife's Audi? This wasn't the Town of Beloit's airport?


I guess drugs really do alter your reality.











It does look like he missed the runway entirely.  . 










Pilot has been identified:











Pieter E. Bruner, 37


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

too bad there is no video footage... it should be an epic crash


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Avus said:


> too bad there is no video footage... it should be an epic crash


It's right here:

https://youtu.be/gNLLZPDeGIk

:laugh:


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

boogetyboogety said:


> It's right here:
> 
> https://youtu.be/gNLLZPDeGIk
> 
> ...


heh... perfect....

Wife: "Hey, that's my Audi~!"

Driver of stunt car: "I can't feel my legs anymore"


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

If they knew he was trying to park the thing, they'd have only just had to open the garage doors.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Glide path for final approach was pretty good. Looks like the wind was at his back for coming into the hanger. (or at least using the flag as a wind sock indicated). Oh wait, you say that was someone's man cave and he wound up on top of the wife's Audi? This wasn't the Town of Beloit's airport?
> ..........
> It does look like he missed the runway entirely.  .


But I think the important question is: did he have a landing clearance? :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I know this seems like hindsight BS, but you really should consider the terrain around your home regarding "out of control" traffic.
Trees, boulders, armco, etc should be used where you suspect a weakness in your DUI defenses.
A coworker had some large boulders brought in and places next to the road because idiots kept driving off the road and into his house from that direction.
Boulders have been moved a bit.., but the house hasn't been hit since. :thumbup:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I know this seems like hindsight BS, but you really should consider the terrain around your home regarding "out of control" traffic.
> Trees, boulders, armco, etc should be used where you suspect a weakness in your DUI defenses.
> A coworker had some large boulders brought in and places next to the road because idiots kept driving off the road and into his house from that direction.
> Boulders have been moved a bit.., but the house hasn't been hit since. :thumbup:


Out of curiosity, where would you put the boulders to prevent this one? maybe home owner needs a 30ft NASCAR rated catch fence?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MGQ said:


> Out of curiosity, where would you put the boulders to prevent this one? maybe home owner needs a 30ft NASCAR rated catch fence?


True.
Maybe some Czech hedgehogs on that slope area.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> I know this seems like hindsight BS, but you really should consider the terrain around your home regarding "out of control" traffic.
> Trees, boulders, armco, etc should be used where you suspect a weakness in your DUI defenses.
> A coworker had some large boulders brought in and places next to the road because idiots kept driving off the road and into his house from that direction.
> Boulders have been moved a bit.., but the house hasn't been hit since. :thumbup:



Some engineer will get out there and increase the heft of the drainage ditch to provide more air. With the proper launch angle, you should be able to get enough clearance to fly completely over the house, thereby avoiding all the insurance hassles and contractor rebuilds to the roof. If minimum speeds aren't maintained, the car will just get hung up in the ditch. Encouraging signs to keep velocity up will motivate the crazies to just lay into the go pedal that much more.

Helpful signs


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Raleigh neighbors stunned by wreck that injured 3 teens, left car vertical










My aunt & cousin were the first to drive up on the accident and call 911. They took this pic.










https://www.cbs17.com/news/raleigh-...wreck-that-injured-3-teens-left-car-vertical/



> Officers said they found an underage teen behind the wheel of a car, at one point dangling from utility lines, with two other minor teens as passengers inside.
> 
> Derrow has questions, including what happened leading up to the wreck.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> “It sounded like they were going fast based on the screech that we heard right before the impact.”


The fact that it was traveling backwards when it hit the wires is a clue, Cotton.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

My wife and daughter saw this one on the way to school/work today..

















Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

German Mustang!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

In the Netherlands. Yanked the plates off it pretty quickly. I wonder if it was the owner or the cops that did it?



Senior Member said:


> German Mustang!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

^^^ So on that Mercedes, I guess it's standard practice for Dutch police (or the owner) to remove the plates from the car ASAP? Anti-plate-theft measure? In one of the earlier shots, the rear plate is gone and then by the time it's on the flatbed, the front one is gone as well.

EDIT: spockcat was thinking the same thing as I typed this


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

A driver was rescued alive after his car was impaled by logs from a truck












> A Georgia driver made it out alive after he rear-ended a log truck, and his car was impaled by logs from the front windshield to the back window.
> 
> Fortunately, the driver suffered only minor injuries The driver apparently was leaning down to get something he dropped when he ran into the log truck, O’Brien said. Firefighters had to cut through 30 to 40 logs with chainsaws before they could even start to cut open the car and rescue the man, O’Brien said. But after that, it took only about 10 to 15 minutes to get the driver from the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


> A driver was rescued alive after his car was impaled by logs from a truck


Was either really short or that gangsta lean was workin out for him.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Was either really short or that gangsta lean was workin out for him.


In this particular case, he was leaning down forward (like where'd i drop my stupid phone)

Lucky


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

He's fortunate he was leaning down. I can't imagine what would have happened if he had been paying attention. 









:laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> He's fortunate he was leaning down.* I can't imagine what would have happened if he had been paying attention. *


I can.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

If he'd actually been driving the car...

He'd gotten back up from rootin' around the floor to look out the windshield long enough to either slam the brakes on and not rearend a freakin' log truck.

Or... pull the lever which lets the seat back completely drop to the floor and save his face.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dump truck driver drives straight into clearance barrier


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Lightnin' said:


> If he'd actually been driving the car...
> 
> He'd gotten back up from rootin' around the floor to look out the windshield long enough to either slam the brakes on and not rearend a freakin' log truck.


The argument could be made that if he was actually, actively "driving" the car, he wouldn't have been rooting around on the floor and he wouldn't have even needed to slam on the brakes.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Dump truck driver drives straight into clearance barrier


I wonder if he ended up taking a dump there after all.

But seriously.. that would be... something.
Might even see your life flash before your eyes and realize "Wow.. I'm a douche."


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

81 YO Woman drives MkVI? MkV? Golf down boat ramp, spends 10 hours submerged, rescued the following day.
I wonder how much the 'water tightness' of the golf helped here?



https://miami.cbslocal.com/2019/10/25/florida-kayaker-paddleboarder-save-woman-trapped-underwater-in-car/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

S1ack said:


> 81 YO Woman drives MkVI? MkV? Golf down boat ramp, spends 10 hours submerged, rescued the following day.
> I wonder how much the 'water tightness' of the golf helped here?
> 
> 
> ...


Even more amazing; *the car's sunroof didn't leak!*


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Other photos from the story show the hatch open, car full of water and most of the roof still above the surface of the water, so I'm thinking it wasn't really floating any more. Probably floated to a spot near the dock, slowly filled up with water and then spent most of the night resting on the bottom with a few inches of air near the roof, replenished by leaks around the sunroof, or a partially opened window.. (story says she waved her hand out the window to get attention). 

The alternative is to believe that the car is totally air tight and that she survived for 10 hours breathing only the 3 cubic meters of air trapped in the car when she drove into the water.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> Other photos from the story show the hatch open, car full of water and most of the roof still above the surface of the water, so I'm thinking it wasn't really floating any more. Probably floated to a spot near the dock, slowly filled up with water and then spent most of the night resting on the bottom with a few inches of air near the roof, replenished by leaks around the sunroof, or a partially opened window.. (story says she waved her hand out the window to get attention).
> 
> The alternative is to believe that the car is totally air tight and that she survived for 10 hours breathing only the 3 cubic meters of air trapped in the car when she drove into the water.


However, the tides at least in my part of FL vary by 2 to 3 feet in 12 hours. So at some point it must have been floating even if it was bottomed out when found.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://komonews.com/news/local/wom...isode-crashes-car-upside-down-into-drive-thru



> A preliminary investigation found that the 42-year-old woman was headed north on Meridian Avenue in a white SUV when she went through the 132nd Street intersection, hit the crub and some trees, flipped over and struck two cars in the drive-through.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

When you get a FroYo craving not much can get in the way.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

@McMike said:


> https://komonews.com/news/local/wom...isode-crashes-car-upside-down-into-drive-thru


Drugs are a powerful thing ... dang.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

I've heard about people cutting in line at Starbucks, but that's taking it a bit too far. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://www.theindychannel.com/news...-being-ejected-onto-roof-of-home-during-crash


> INDIANAPOLIS — Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department officers were called to the 3700 block of North Parker Avenue around 12:30 p.m. Monday on a report of a vehicle into a building.
> 
> Witnesses told police that a car was traveling northbound on Parker Avenue at a high rate of speed when the driver lost control, struck a parked vehicle and went airborne, flipping into a house.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> When you get a FroYo craving not much can get in the way.





evosky said:


> Drugs are a powerful thing ... dang.





AtlantaDad said:


> I've heard about people cutting in line at Starbucks, but that's taking it a bit too far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


<donny you're out of your element joke>

Puyallup is the nice Florida of Washington. It's still Florida.




@McMike said:


> https://www.theindychannel.com/news...-being-ejected-onto-roof-of-home-during-crash


That's amazing. We need more in-car video to see how the body gets rag-dolled around.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> That's amazing. We need more in-car video to see how the body gets rag-dolled around.


I just want to know if the two kids in the back seat remember the driver passing between them as she exited out the back window.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Were they listening to "like a G6" when the car went airborne?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> I just want to know if the two kids in the back seat remember the driver passing between them as she exited out the back window.


Probably not. Faces stuck to a tablet emanating that ridiculous shark song.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

@McMike said:


> A preliminary investigation found that the 42-year-old woman was headed north on Meridian Avenue in a white SUV when she went through the 132nd Street intersection, hit the crub and some trees, flipped over and struck two cars in the drive-through.
> 
> https://komonews.com/news/local/wom...isode-crashes-car-upside-down-into-drive-thru


Crub and burshes, landed on bricks, but no fents and trash can? #FAIL


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Someone is going to frame that and put it in an art exhibit with the title "SOCIETY"


----------



## ChristopherB (Jun 18, 2009)

https://www.nj.com/ocean/2019/11/po...story-of-building-after-crash-police-say.html


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

ChristopherB said:


> https://www.nj.com/ocean/2019/11/po...story-of-building-after-crash-police-say.html


https://goo.gl/maps/9SR6C4QvnvtmAojM6


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/9SR6C4QvnvtmAojM6


Changing the name from Exit Realty to "Entrance Realty" . How fast do you have to be doing to launch like that


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


What is the yellow car? Audi S3?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/9SR6C4QvnvtmAojM6


Must have been a ditch off the side of the road there. Damn


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Must have been a ditch off the side of the road there. Damn


He hit the curb into a brush and a pile of dirt that launched him.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> He hit the crub into a bursh and a pile of dirt that launched him.


ftfy


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

https://www.yourerie.com/news/local-news/car-crashes-into-side-of-panera-bread/

"A car crashed into the side of the Keystone Drive Panera Bread on Upper Peach Street this morning.

According to state police, the driver of the Lexus was parking and thought her car was in park when it began to accelerate. The car ended up going into the bathroom area of Panera Bread. Police are looking into whether or not it was a mechanical failure.

There was a driver and passenger in the car at the time of the accident. People were also inside eating at the time. No injuries were reported.

Police are unsure if any charges will be filed.

Panera Bread is currently closed due to the incident.

“I’m trying to decide if I should go home now and if that was my calling from God not to be out today,” said Angela Proctor, Witness."


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

DWO. That’s my guess.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL, look at the turf that thing kicked up as it was tearing across the grass at WOT. 

"Thought it was in park" my ass.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Who needs a garage when you can drive straight through a wall instead.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Who needs a garage when you can drive straight through a wall instead.


Millennials are killing the garage door industry.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Nothing stops the US Mail...except a building...

Happened today after a snow storm in Massachusetts.

EDIT: Apparently it was an OUI and it wasn't a mail truck anymore.

_A man is facing drunk driving charges after his box truck slammed into a corporate office building in Stoughton on Tuesday, police said.

An employee said the impact sounded like an explosion, and her boss yelled, “Get out, get out, get out!” as the building, which houses medical equipment company MSD, filled with smoke after the impact.

Stoughton police say that while the truck is marked “US MAIL,” it is owned by a Lowell transportation company and the driver was working for a major online retailer. The truck veered off Technology Drive, crossed a median, struck a tree, a large sign, and three cars before finally hitting the building at 11 a.m.

The employee said the driver, a man in his 50s, appeared to be OK when she approached him after the crash, but he began trying to back the truck out of the building before she stopped him. The man has been charged with drunk driving and will be arraigned tomorrow, police said.

No one was hurt in the crash, but Stoughton Police Lt. John Bonney said that was a matter of luck.

“There’s a lot of damage to that building, a lot of damage to the truck,” he said, “luck was on a lot of people’s side, for sure.”
_










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That truck must have been really hauling the mail.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Car Flies Into Air Over Dozens of Vehicles at Citrus County Car Dealership *



> Jaw dropping surveillance footage from a Citrus County car dealership shows the moments a car flies into the air, over several vehicles, before making a crash landing.
> 
> It happened Tuesday afternoon at Crystal Ford Lincoln in Citrus County.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

From twitter:

https://twitter.com/AutoBant/status/1202711785889050626


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

This was a somewhat local one yesterday. Apparently the Altima ran the red light and t-boned the Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Colty_CM (Jun 17, 2018)

gmeover said:


> This was a somewhat local one yesterday. Apparently the Altima ran the red light and t-boned the Grand Cherokee.



It's like this, but the exact opposite.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

And now you can own a wacky accident car yourself.







https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/948562035538263/

I've heard stories of cars rolling in really wet conditions in soft dirt and having almost no damage, but that's the closest to actual proof of concept I have ever seen.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

That video makes me laugh every time I see it. Yeah, I'm mean.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Omaha got half an inch of snow


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

If they had only read the street sign.

4x4/all wheel drive does not create traction for braking.
That's what our depressed medians look like after a snow.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Them Duke Boys are at it again.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> And now you can own a wacky accident car yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the point of filming yourself with a dashcam? Besides the opportunity for the occasional youtube fodder, of course.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

geofftii2002 said:


> What's the point of filming yourself with a dashcam? Besides the opportunity for the occasional youtube fodder, of course.


Maybe he was recording his singing? :laugh:
Also.. maybe that could help (combined with normal front forward facing dashcam) for post crash liability (to show you were paying attention)?
But then why not post that in the video too?
IDK.
The verticality suggests it was cropped. Maybe the sides show different views?
Or maybe it's just a holder for his phone and this was a phone recording.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

A semi is teetering over the edge of Buck Canyon after crashing on U.S. Highway 195 North of Colfax. The collision occurred sometime Wednesday morning. Images show the big rig hanging over the top of the canyon.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Lightnin' said:


> A semi is teetering over the edge of Buck Canyon after crashing on U.S. Highway 195 North of Colfax. The collision occurred sometime Wednesday morning. Images show the big rig hanging over the top of the canyon.


Damn. Oh so close. Someone should have tossed a pebble at the trailer and let the trucks die.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> And now you can own a wacky accident car yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works if the tires are super spongy. low profile tires probably not so much. in racing we've had our share of off-track excursions. of the two serious ones, one involved going off course in sandy dirt with big rocks; the other jumping off the banking and landing in soft dirt. The sandy dirt w/ rocks ended up bending the RF shock mount on the chassis. The General Lee jump didn't do anything to chassis, just superficial damage.

so basically, the randomness of it all means conditions need to be *just* right.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> If they had only read the street sign......
> .


But Dodge has now become Ram. :laugh:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Lightnin' said:


> A semi is teetering over the edge of Buck Canyon after crashing on U.S. Highway 195 North of Colfax. The collision occurred sometime Wednesday morning. Images show the big rig hanging over the top of the canyon.






WOW 

I hope the driver was wearing his brown pants.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

"ZERO FUCHS GIVEN"

In a roundabout way, that makes sense.


----------



## mamao (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow! Scary for those ticket agents.

https://www.wesh.com/article/video-truck-slams-into-sarasota-bradenton-airport/30283963


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

mamao said:


> Wow! Scary for those ticket agents.
> 
> https://www.wesh.com/article/video-truck-slams-into-sarasota-bradenton-airport/30283963


That makes no sense to me. Pin it to win it I guess


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

mamao said:


> Wow! Scary for those ticket agents.
> 
> https://www.wesh.com/article/video-truck-slams-into-sarasota-bradenton-airport/30283963


What is National's Drop & Go?



> Drop & Go means you can return your rental car faster than ever before because you are not waiting in line for your receipts. With Drop & Go, as long as your vehicle has not been damaged during the rental, all you have to do is drop off your car and keys. We will take care of the paperwork and email you your receipt.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


>


it works on Forza: Horizon????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mamao said:


> Wow! Scary for those ticket agents.
> 
> https://www.wesh.com/article/video-truck-slams-into-sarasota-bradenton-airport/30283963


Same accident but now you don't have to go to the link to watch the video.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

I love how the door opens and pole rolls out


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I like the counter guy.

Looks, sees, YOW, ducks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bad parking? wacky accident? drunk captain?


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

> Three young women are dead after their car collided with a tractor-trailer on Route 1 in Woodbridge, police said early Saturday.
> 
> The accident happened just before midnight Friday on the highway in the Fords section of town. A 2012 Nissan Altima operated by Brianna Martinez, 23, rear-ended a tractor-trailer as the truck was starting to move at a red light.
> 
> She was taken to a hospital and pronounced dead there. Her two passengers, 23-year-old Michaela Powel and 24-year-old Uchectukw Chukwuma, died at the scene. All three young women were from Somerset, police said.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

https://www.khq.com/news/walla-wall...cle_9a49fa3a-03f2-11ea-b808-0b45b8923a85.html



> A Walla Walla, Washington man is recovering after he crashed his white Jeep Cherokee on top of another car Saturday night.
> 
> According to witnesses, a large crash was heard near E. Tietan Street and Fern Avenue, and a man was seen running from the area. When police arrived, they found the car on top of another car that was parked in the owner's driveway.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Thousands of brussels sprouts spill all over road ‘putting Christmas dinner at risk’*










Children in Scotland are rejoicing.  



> There’s no use crying over spilled sprouts (Picture: SWNS/Getty)
> 
> Mountains of brussels sprouts have spilled all over a roundabout in a tragedy for Christmas lunches in Scotland.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Tractor trailer crashes into Desert Inn and Restaurant in Yeehaw Junction*







































> YEEHAW JUNCTION, Fla. -- A tractor trailer crashed into the historic Desert Inn and Restaurant in Yeehaw Junction early Sunday morning.
> 
> There is no word on any injuries at this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'll just slide on past this slow poke

Oh... gee... I'm sliding

https://weather.com/news/video/semi-truck-flips-over-on-snowy-kansas-highway


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

https://www.npr.org/2019/12/22/790621008/more-than-50-injured-in-virginia-interstate-pileup-involving-nearly-70-vehicles


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

spockcat said:


> *Thousands of brussels sprouts spill all over road ‘putting Christmas dinner at risk’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love brussels sprouts, loved them since I was a kid.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Süsser Tod said:


> I love brussels sprouts, loved them since I was a kid.


So do I but there are certainly people who don't like them. This is one of the best recipes I've found for them:
*Roasted Brussels Sprouts with Balsamic-Maple Glaze*


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

audifans said:


> https://www.khq.com/news/walla-wall...cle_9a49fa3a-03f2-11ea-b808-0b45b8923a85.html



In Walla Walla you park park in garage garage.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Süsser Tod said:


> I love brussels sprouts, loved them since I was a kid.


I hate brussels sprouts. Good riddance.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> https://www.npr.org/2019/12/22/790621008/more-than-50-injured-in-virginia-interstate-pileup-involving-nearly-70-vehicles



This bridge is part of my commute to work. Glad it didn't happen on a work day!

I think this picture that best made me aware the scale of the situation - cars were so jammed together that first responders had to climb on top of the cars and use saws and other equipment to get people out.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


This one seriously puzzles me, you can't see more than 6-10 car lengths from the cameras POV but the semi seems to be going full speed. Should lose his license for sure.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep... Lubbock Texas.

Crazy . A little slo mo in this one.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

dang .


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The crossover clipped in the back by the semi and spun around.. why do it's headlights immediately turn off at impact?


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> The crossover clipped in the back by the semi and spun around.. why do it's headlights immediately turn off at impact?


Impact sensors probably killed power after airbag deployment.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> Impact sensors probably killed power after airbag deployment.


Usually they leave the emergency flashers on after an accident. More likely that the impact disconnected the battery. Or maybe the driver hit the light switch from the impact.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Most cars these days have running lights that stay on as long as the key is on.
I'd say the impact probably disconnected the battery. Anyone know if
any SUVs/XUVs with battery in the rear?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> Most cars these days have running lights that stay on as long as the key is on.
> I'd say the impact probably disconnected the battery. Anyone know if
> any SUVs/XUVs with battery in the rear?


VW Touareg, Porsche Cayenne among others.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Daemon42 said:


> Most cars these days have running lights that stay on as long as the key is on.
> I'd say the impact probably disconnected the battery. Anyone know if
> any SUVs/XUVs with battery in the rear?



Why does the battery being in the rear matter?
Unless literally mounted on the rear bumper.. which is unlikely.
After pondering this, I now think the battery was replaced/removed and re-installed and they did not use the battery hold down nor did the properly tighten the terminal clamps.
Loose battery + loose clamps + impact = battery no connected.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

*Boy racer who chased his love rival at 100mph through residential streets before crashing into a garden pond is jailed for nine months*

A man who spotted a suspected love rival while the pair where travelling in separate cars and gave chase before crashing in a large garden pond has been jailed.

Bradley Kitching, 24, was driving his Mini Cooper when he saw John Carey, 27, who he believed had been in a relationship with his girlfriend.

Kitching gave chase when Carey drove his Vauxhall Astra VXR away from the scene just before midnight in October 2017.

York Crown Court heard both cars then reached speeds of up to 80-100mph through 30mph residential streets in York before Kitching lost control of his car and ended up in a large garden pond.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ng-love-rival-100mph-residential-streets.html


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

stiggy-pug said:


>


winds up in a pond. That thing does sort of look like frog bait


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

audifans said:


> winds up in a pond. That thing does sort of look like frog bait


~ribbit ribbit~










Not my style, but can respect the time, effort, and money he put into it.

Reportage writes the cars were bumper-to-bumper and he was chasing a modded Vauxhall Astra VXR which is pretty hot straight from the factory.

_"you should see the other guy..."_

The VXR crashed into a tree and burst into flames.










After the collision involving Kitching’s car, Carey continued driving at high speed through the village until the junction with Common Lane, where he too left the road into a wooded area.

An investigation found Carey had not told his insurer that he had points on his driving licence or that his vehicle had been modified. As a result the insurer cancelled his policy.

Prosecutor Chris Dunn said: “It is about a girl.”

“The woman, also a car enthusiast, was playing one defendant off against another.”

“She was indicating to Kitching she was sorry she had had a sexual relationship with Mr Carey – whilst still, behind the scenes, texting to Carey she wanted to see him.”

~

...wonder if this is her?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Connecticut speeding idiot Facebook livestreams his crash. Actual accident starts at about 1:00. Reckless driving and speeding prior to that.






*Connecticut driver livestreamed himself going 102 mph and crashing, police say*



> Local newspapers identified the operator of the crashed vehicle as Kenneth Hofler, 23, of Middletown.
> 
> According to the reports, Hofler crashed in Groton -- about 50 miles southeast of Hartford -- Saturday morning as he was driving a Nissan Versa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> *Connecticut driver livestreamed himself going 102 mph and crashing, police say*


A Nissan Versa @ 102mph, I'm impressed, no wait horrified, no wait impressed, yeah impressed.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


https://youtu.be/XYlFfs6WfQM?t=71
Best part @ 1:11 "in 500 feet, keep left at the fork" :laugh:


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Senior Member said:


> https://youtu.be/XYlFfs6WfQM?t=71
> Best part @ 1:11 "in 500 feet, keep left at the fork"


Lol best part of the video

Sent from a telephone while driving


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Drunk driver five times over the limit caught in car missing two tires*

EDIT: This is actually two different stories and FAUX NEWS is using a story/video from 2018. I finally found it on YT. 





> Suspected drunken driver run over by his own car
> Police in Fairfax, Virginia, say the man was hit by his own car after leaving the vehicle in drive while attempting to run from police.
> 
> Police on patrol in the early morning of New Year’s Day had an easy time spotting a drunk driver, because their car was missing both front tires.
> ...


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Connecticut speeding idiot Facebook livestreams his crash. Actual accident starts at about 1:00. Reckless driving and speeding prior to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> He was charged with reckless driving, driving with a suspended license, driving an uninsured car, making an improper turn and possession of more than an ounce of marijuana, the Courant reported.


And he'll take a few weeks in jail while they sort things out, he'll serve time served, lose his license for a year (which won't stop him from actually, you know, driving) and pay a grand in fines, and promise, swear on his dear granny's grave, to never do it again.

But they'll crucify him for the marijuana possession charge.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Welp.. I haven't seen this happen yet this decade.

[highlight]Washington State Highway Closed After Cars Trapped In Tumbleweeds Up To 15 Feet Tall[/highlight]


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

This was captured a few days ago after an ice storm. I'm sure he hit something on the way down the hill.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That road quickly became a crowded house.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

XClayX said:


> This was captured a few days ago after an ice storm. I'm sure he hit something on the way down the hill.


Wow, nothing like being a passenger while sitting in the driver’s seat of a Bluebird sliding sideways. I hope the driver brought extra underwear.


----------



## MissSomething12 (Apr 21, 2019)

Roberto Dimento said:


>


Mistook gas for the brake.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Wow, nothing like being a passenger while sitting in the driver’s seat of a Bluebird sliding sideways. I hope the driver brought extra underwear.


Driver had plenty of time to check his/her seat belt.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

100+ is pretty fast for a Versa....idk what is worse. Driving in traffic like that, live streaming yourself being stupid, or the vertical video. When will people learn.

LOL at the running yourself over. :laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

RIP

.nbcbayarea.com/car-over-cliff-at-grey-whale-cove/2208122/


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

wow .









vehicle not found off whale cove cliff


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

> A 40-year-old man from Ohio can kiss goodbye both the title of dad of the year and of driver of the year after crashing his car while doing donuts in an empty – but snowy – parking lot.





> The man, whose identity has not been made public, is the living example of why you should never bite off more than you can chew – or whatever cliché fits a situation where some dude believes he’s better at something than he actually is.
> 
> The 40-year-old man got into his newly bought car, a blue Pontiac G8 GT, and got his kids in the backseat, and he started doing donuts in an empty parking lot. Because there was snow on the ground, he lost control of the car, which spun and hit a live power pole, the Dayton Daily News reports.
> 
> The crash happened in Riverside, Ohio, in a deserted parking lot of a former Kmart. “The pole crashed to the parking lot in the incident reported just about 4:30 p.m. Police said the man and the children, one of whom is of high school age and the other younger, suffered non life-threatening injuries,” the publication reports.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> RIP
> 
> .nbcbayarea.com/car-over-cliff-at-grey-whale-cove/2208122/





audifans said:


> wow .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything come of this?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Anything come of this?


Just a whale of a story.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Cabin Pics said:


> Anything come of this?





GreenandChrome said:


> Just a whale of a story.


It's a cliff hanger for sure.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cabin Pics said:


> Anything come of this?





GreenandChrome said:


> Just a whale of a story.





IdontOwnAVW said:


> It's a cliff hanger for sure.


I'm pretty sure it is still up in the air.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I'm pretty sure it is still up in the air.


General Lee speaking, what comes up must come down.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://gfycat.com/SmoggyThirstyEasternglasslizard


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> https://youtu.be/XYlFfs6WfQM?t=71
> Best part @ 1:11 "in 500 feet, keep left at the fork" :laugh:


What moron live streams themselves committing a crime? I guess the younger generation is really getting dumber because of social media or when it should be used.:screwy:



spockcat said:


> *Drunk driver five times over the limit caught in car missing two tires*
> 
> EDIT: This is actually two different stories and FAUX NEWS is using a story/video from 2018. I finally found it on YT.


If someone was 5 times the legal limit, wouldn't they question where this guy was drinking, since isn't it up to the bartender to know when to quit serving someone? 




XClayX said:


> This was captured a few days ago after an ice storm. I'm sure he hit something on the way down the hill.


If the road conditions were that bad, why would they send a bus out to pick up kids? Granted it didn't look like they were any kids on the bus when that video was taken.



LT1M21Stingray said:


> RIP
> 
> .nbcbayarea.com/car-over-cliff-at-grey-whale-cove/2208122/


IMO that looked like someone was committing suicide like it was in a video game and that they would re-animate after their vehicle blew up at the bottom of the cliff. 

I could be wrong, but I was kind of wondering what they figured out in the end.


----------



## Jayzeable (Mar 4, 2019)

The shocking video of a head-on crash which left biker with broken back https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/uk-news/motorbike-crash-video-peak-district-17548101



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Jayzeable said:


> The shocking video of a head-on crash which left biker with broken back https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/uk-news/motorbike-crash-video-peak-district-17548101
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


jailed for 16 months! wow, not saying he doesn't deserve it (too fast, poor judgement?) but ouch. You don't get that kind of punishment here.

But props to that inflatable vest!! That will definitely be part of my gear if I decide to ride again.


----------



## Jayzeable (Mar 4, 2019)

worth_fixing said:


> But props to that inflatable vest!! That will definitely be part of my gear if I decide to ride again.


I ride, normally weekends and generally when it’s dry, so I don’t cover many miles. However, I’m seriously looking at adding one to my kit now I’ve seen this video. 

You just never know what lack of talent you may meet on the roads...

...just like this guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

spockcat said:


> So do I but there are certainly people who don't like them. This is one of the best recipes I've found for them:
> *Roasted Brussels Sprouts with Balsamic-Maple Glaze*


You know, I almost gagged to death on brussel sprouts when I was a kid and forced to eat them, so to this day I've only eaten 1/2 of one.  Now, that recipe sounds awesome and I might actually give it another whirl!  Thanks for the heads up.

Do we have a cooking forum on this site?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gear_Cruncher said:


> You know, I almost gagged to death on brussel sprouts when I was a kid and forced to eat them, so to this day I've only eaten 1/2 of one.  Now, that recipe sounds awesome and I might actually give it another whirl!  Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Do we have a cooking forum on this site?


OT has this thread: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6898088-The-OT-kitchen-what-are-you-cooking


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

looked like the biker was doing a stoppie too, which probably helped him considering he could have been going much faster. Car flying blind and wide around that turn was careless at best. Definitely worth spending time in jail, they could have killed that biker.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

In November another MINI did a similar dumb move,
but thankfully escaped impact.



> The Mini was caught behind the railroad crossing gates after it came down. The driver is shown quickly maneuvering around the gates, before a train passes seconds later.
> 
> Reddit user Rushyyrush captured the incident at 6:51 PM on Monday night, and uploaded it to the website.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissSomething12 (Apr 21, 2019)

stiggy-pug said:


>


The guy hitting the horn should be arrested. He caused the accident.
If not for his horning, the mini was perfectly safe.
What a total dickhead with absolutely no point in sounding his horn
the obnoxious horning made the mini driver panic. Whatadick.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I usually avoid posting accidents that involve death but this one is a real death wish "accident".

*Man dies after making 300-foot-jump over San Joaquin River in a Mercedes*



> A man fleeing police sped a car across the San Joaquin River at North Dickenson and West Herndon avenues.
> 
> A 58-year-old Fresno man escaping police died Monday after driving a silver Mercedes sedan at over 100 mph and hurtling it over the San Joaquin River, according to multiple news reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MissSomething12 said:


> The guy hitting the horn should be arrested. He caused the accident.
> If not for his horning, the mini was perfectly safe.
> What a total dickhead with absolutely no point in sounding his horn
> the obnoxious horning made the mini driver panic. Whatadick.


Yeah, I thought the train was on the near track and he was warning them to get out of the way.
Nope.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

MissSomething12 said:


> The guy hitting the horn should be arrested. He caused the accident.
> If not for his horning, the mini was perfectly safe.
> What a total dickhead with absolutely no point in sounding his horn
> the obnoxious horning made the mini driver panic. Whatadick.


The idiot is the Mini driver. Period.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nissan GT-R hits Tesla Model X. Model X split in two pieces.

Twitter video here: https://twitter.com/officialjoelf/status/1219289952028065792?s=21









> HALLANDALE BEACH, FLA. (WSVN) - Two people have been transported to the hospital after a serious crash involving four vehicles in Hallandale Beach.
> 
> Broward Sheriff Fire Rescue crews responded to the scene along the intersection of Hallandale Beach Boulevard and Three Islands Boulevard just before 10:30 a.m., Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Why don't we ever get to see HIS video?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Why don't we ever get to see HIS video?


because he's an insurance adjuster.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I usually avoid posting accidents that involve death but this one is a real death wish "accident".
> 
> *Man dies after making 300-foot-jump over San Joaquin River in a Mercedes*


Drugs may have been involved? :laugh:

What MB is that - maybe an E class?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NotFast said:


> What MB is that - maybe an Wheeeeee class?


FIFY



Comin' in hot!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> The idiot is the Mini driver. Period.


The dude quite literally drives into the side of the train. Either he panicked for no reason and confused the pedals or this was a suicide attempt. Nothing about that video makes any sense.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

he panicked because he was on the wrong side of the guard with a train coming twds him (her?)

90%+ of blame on Mini


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Local to me, and the level of stupid is pretty wacky. No fatalities (yet), but plenty of charges...



> 'They were all unrestrained.' 6 children seriously injured in rollover wreck on I-485




https://www.wbtv.com/video/2020/01/24/children-adults-hurt-crash-i-/

https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/9...rash-troopers-say/QMPDTCHGUZCEXP7FMOUJ7BSN3I/


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

S1ack said:


> Local to me, and the level of stupid is pretty wacky. No fatalities (yet), but plenty of charges...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we can charge you with not restraining a child in a vehicle but not for failing to get them vaccinated or for brainwashing them...
Why even bother anymore. You know the charges will not change their behavior.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

Amazing.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Yikes. DOT requires warning signs 10 feet and 100 feet back when stopped in a lane of travel. I imagine the car driver has a chance winning that case. Regardless they were very clearly not paying attention.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Quinn1.8t said:


>


They grew up watching the Duke boys.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VR6JH said:


> Yikes. DOT requires warning signs 10 feet and 100 feet back when stopped in a lane of travel. I imagine the car driver has a chance winning that case. Regardless they were very clearly not paying attention.


Yeah, that first truck had several more cones, arranged in some sort of a pattern that suggested the lane was ending. Second truck had one cone. 

Shame there wasn't anything larger and more visible to warn the driver there was a large and visible truck stopped in that lane.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I like how you can see the silver SUV (Mercedes?) slow down so he can watch.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Yeah, that first truck had several more cones, arranged in some sort of a pattern that suggested the lane was ending. Second truck had one cone.
> 
> Shame there wasn't anything larger and more visible to warn the driver there was a large and visible truck stopped in that lane.


And the truck had more cones up on the bed available to them. The driver of the car must have been texting and not looking at the road at all. They literally didn't hit the brakes until 5 feet from the trailer. Good that it wasn't a crosswalk full of children. The driver of the car is way more at fault than the truck/trailer driver. The only thing that might have slowed the car driver down if a 200 foot line of cones in the road.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Pretty good old-school A Team jump there. And why the hell did he turn/merge into traffic? Pretty sure that's illegal everywhere.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Strange Mud said:


> I like how you can see the silver SUV (Mercedes?) slow down so he *doesn't get landed on*


:beer: 

Sometimes I'll slow down because stupidity casts a wide net.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> And the truck had more cones up on the bed available to them. The driver of the car must have been texting and not looking at the road at all. They literally didn't hit the brakes until 5 feet from the trailer. Good that it wasn't a crosswalk full of children. The driver of the car is way more at fault than the truck/trailer driver. The only thing that might have slowed the car driver down if a 200 foot line of cones in the road.


That was a section of limited access beleuvard with no crosswalks or intersections or even sidewalk.
That's a perfect situation for somebody to be distracted by a phone, radio, or even other traffic if trying to change lanes soon.
The ramp was gray just like the road, and helped obfuscate the truck in front.
I am all for casting blame on those responsible, but there are reasons for the rules about cones and warning traffic when blocking a lane like that.
Construction and yard work companies do that sh$t here all the time, and it can be quite dangerous.


----------



## texghost (Mar 1, 2015)

Is that for real???


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

Love how the mercedes suv didn't know what to do when the tires started touching grass, seemed so afraid to go off the road.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

mach250 said:


> Love how the mercedes suv didn't know what to do when the tires started touching grass, seemed so afraid to go off the road.


the vegan crossfit driver didn't want to crush the insects and worms in the grass.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> That was a section of limited access beleuvard with no crosswalks or intersections or even sidewalk.
> That's a perfect situation for somebody to be distracted by a phone, radio, or even other traffic if trying to change lanes soon.
> The ramp was gray just like the road, and helped obfuscate the truck in front.
> I am all for casting blame on those responsible, but there are reasons for the rules about cones and warning traffic when blocking a lane like that.
> Construction and yard work companies do that sh$t here all the time, and it can be quite dangerous.


Straight enough road with good visibility. And there were multiple white pickup trucks parked on either side of the road. That should be enough to tell you to pay attention to driving, not Facebook.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

NotFast said:


> Drugs may have been involved? :laugh:
> 
> What MB is that - maybe an E class?


Yes, a pre-facelift W211.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Straight enough road with good visibility. And there were multiple white pickup trucks parked on either side of the road. That should be enough to tell you to pay attention to driving, not Facebook.


Yes, the driver was at fault for a percentage.
The question is what percentage.
Would you feel the same exact way if a vehicle in front had slammed on the brakes with completely inoperable brake/tail lights?


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Phone distractions are out of control, I feel. Used to be texting mostly I saw but now I see people watching videos while driving. Every. Single. Day. 

I was running behind a high school one night. 1300 lumen headlamp on. Driver blows a stop sight while texting and also making a turn in front of me. 

When I asked the driver if they didn’t see me (kinda yelled, really) they told me they weren’t texting but “checking their phone”

Boils my blood still

/rant, sorry.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Yes, the driver was at fault for a percentage.
> The question is what percentage.
> Would you feel the same exact way if *a vehicle in front had slammed on the brakes with completely inoperable brake/tail lights?*



Would that vehicle have done it 200 feet in front of the Chrysler, put down a ramp and dropped a cone in the road too?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Yes, the driver was at fault for a percentage.
> The question is what percentage.
> Would you feel the same exact way if a vehicle in front had slammed on the brakes with completely inoperable brake/tail lights?


Safe following distance exists for this very reason. 



AHTOXA said:


> Phone distractions are out of control, I feel. Used to be texting mostly I saw but now I see people watching videos while driving. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> I was running behind a high school one night. 1300 lumen headlamp on. Driver blows a stop sight while texting and also making a turn in front of me.
> 
> ...


Older lady on I-90 in eastern WA wasn't paying attention to the traffic. Left a 1/4 mile gap. She was on her phone. I pace her and yell to get off her phone. 

"I'm not on my phone, I'm looking at pictures!"

:banghead:

Ok, boomer.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Would that vehicle have done it 200 feet in front of the Chrysler, put down a ramp and dropped a cone in the road too?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

GreenandChrome said:


> Safe following distance exists for this very reason.


What if you smash into a woman who stopped for some ducks?

Legally, that's proven to be different than driving headlong into someone who stopped for an accident, when in each case, proper attention and following distance would have prevented the accident.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> What if you smash into a woman who stopped for some ducks?
> 
> Legally, that's proven to be different than driving headlong into someone who stopped for an accident, when in each case, proper attention and following distance would have prevented the accident.


Right. 

Depends on the court case history, but it's generally acknowledged by LEO that driver's can't just stop in the road for no reason; or at least there has to be a safety issue. 

It's expected on roadways that autos keep moving. The reasonable expectation is that drivers won't suddenly stop on the roadway without cause.


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> :beer:
> 
> Sometimes I'll slow down because stupidity casts a wide net.


TRUTH!!


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Impressive!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> 2018_CVS_Accident.jpg


Oldie, but a goodie. 
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...Pic-Post&p=109707697&viewfull=1#post109707697


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

AutoBear said:


>


Yikes, manager at walgreens gonna be PISSED


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

guy in camry robs bank, police find him short time later, police attempt to pull him over, guy speeds up and fails to negotiate a small off ramp and ramps his green camry off a median striking a silver Mitsubishi causing it to roll over, pursuing officer follows green camry and ends up between both cars in the guard rail. there is usually decent traffic here due to bridge work so i am surprised they managed to gain enough speed to accomplish this much damage. at work so cant transfer photos right now 

https://www.delawareonline.com/stor...kmbXS-Au3lY0TBnNpYjpemPYZ4T6Bw_R-lc7g6CCHcAnU


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Wheel spacer failure?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


Freakin' awesome.

Having the white car care enough to catch that second tire is so strangely satisfying.


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

S1ack said:


> Freakin' awesome.
> 
> Having the white car care enough to catch that second tire is so strangely satisfying.


you wouldn't say that if that happens to you


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

S1ack said:


> Freakin' awesome.
> 
> Having the white car care enough to catch that second tire is so strangely satisfying.


Looks like a Camry. Probably had dents in both those corners already.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Somejaykid said:


> you wouldn't say that if that happens to you


It's just a car.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> Wheel spacer failure?


Simultaneously, doubtful.

I vote for Quick lube tire rotation.

Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

philf1fan2 said:


> Simultaneously, doubtful.
> 
> I vote for Quick lube tire rotation.
> 
> Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


Either that, or somebody wants them dead.
My dad's cousin got tired of rusted up lugnuts (rural 1950s West Virginia), so he greased up all the lugs.
Had something similar happen but luckily at a much lower speed.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I caught one of our techs recently putting anti-sieze on the studs  (he was told to put it on the hub to keep the wheel from rusting to it)


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> I caught one of our techs recently putting anti-sieze on the studs  (he was told to put it on the hub to keep the wheel from rusting to it)


I put anti-sieze on everything, I don't want to work too hard when I have to take things apart.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> I caught one of our techs recently putting anti-sieze on the studs  (he was told to put it on the hub to keep the wheel from rusting to it)


anti-sieze when pressing a stud into a hub, no. anti-sieze on virtually every other surface of the hub that contacts the wheel or lugs, yes.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Anyone ever watch MegaDrivingSchool on YT? They do weekly/bi-weekly roundups of all the dash cam crashes out there.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> anti-sieze when pressing a stud into a hub, no. *anti-sieze on virtually every other surface of the hub that contacts the wheel or lugs, yes.*


I put a light layer of grease on the mating surface of the hub and wheel. Just a light coating makes rotating wheels so much easier and prevents corrosion between dissimilar metals (galvanic corrosion). 

I'd never put anything on lugs or studs.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Just Another Sweater said:


> I'd never put anything on lugs or studs.


As long as you're using a torque wrench, and not careless ugga-uggas, a little lube on lugs isn't going lead to critical over-tightening. It may, however, prevent a crusty lug from acting like it's properly torqued, when it's really not. 

http://www.rtsauto.com/should-you-put-anti-seize-on-your-lug-nuts-or-wheel-bolts/

As a former New England/Pittsburgh salt belt resident, I've put lube on my nuts for 30 years, and never had the my wheels fall off as a reslut.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> As long as you're using a torque wrench, and not careless ugga-uggas, a little lube on lugs isn't going lead to critical over-tightening. It may, however, prevent a crusty lug from acting like it's properly torqued, when it's really not.
> 
> http://www.rtsauto.com/should-you-put-anti-seize-on-your-lug-nuts-or-wheel-bolts/
> 
> As a former New England/Pittsburgh salt belt resident, I've put lube on my nuts for 30 years, and never had the my wheels fall off as a reslut.


Phrasing?

I've not heard of antiseize on lugs so I'll take your word for it.

I have had wheels seize on hubs that's why I started applying a little grease on the mating surfaces. One wheel many years ago took me about a half hour to break free with a rubber mallet.


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Phrasing?
> 
> I've not heard of antiseize on lugs so I'll take your word for it.
> 
> I have had wheels seize on hubs that's why I started applying a little grease on the mating surfaces. One wheel many years ago took me about a half hour to break free with a rubber mallet.


A small amount of anti-seize on wheel studs shouldn’t affect anything, especially when torqued properly. If you cake every thread to where it’s about to start dripping off, you’re applying too much. Just a small amount is more than enough as it’ll get moved around while running the bolt or nut down. I always did it during tire rotations while at the dealerships and never had a car come back or heard any issues.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Human5 said:


> A small amount of anti-seize on wheel studs shouldn’t affect anything, especially when torqued properly. If you cake every thread to where it’s about to start dripping off, you’re applying too much. Just a small amount is more than enough as it’ll get moved around while running the bolt or nut down. I always did it during tire rotations while at the dealerships and never had a car come back or heard any issues.


I have always found that it's impossible to cake the threads, since most of it ends up on my hands, pants, shirt, walls, floor, doorknobs, face, and peen.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

Torque specifications for lug nuts or bolts are for clean dry threads, no lubricant or anti seize. Lubing the lug nuts or bolts will cause you to over torque them.


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

@McMike said:


> I have always found that it's impossible to cake the threads, since most of it ends up on my hands, pants, shirt, walls, floor, doorknobs, face, and peen.


That stuff is pretty messy, I made a jar last almost 8 years before I stopped working in the field and barely used half of it. 



DneprDave said:


> Torque specifications for lug nuts or bolts are for clean dry threads, no lubricant or anti seize. Lubing the lug nuts or bolts will cause you to over torque them.


If used sparingly, you shouldn’t have an issue. I put a small amount of oil on head bolts and I feel like I have a more consistent torque than using clean dry bolts. During the torque to yield process I would get chatter a lot and have erratic torque numbers.


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

chucchinchilla said:


> Anyone ever watch MegaDrivingSchool on YT? They do weekly/bi-weekly roundups of all the dash cam crashes out there.


I watch these and other channels. I prefer the USA videos not the european ones.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

Somejaykid said:


> you wouldn't say that if that happens to you


Isnt this something you could literally say about any of the images in this thread? Why are you even here?


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


Reminds me of the submarine torpedo hits you see in the movies.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> As long as you're using a torque wrench, and not careless ugga-uggas, a little lube on lugs isn't going lead to critical over-tightening. It may, however, prevent a crusty lug from acting like it's properly torqued, when it's really not.
> 
> http://www.rtsauto.com/should-you-put-anti-seize-on-your-lug-nuts-or-wheel-bolts/
> 
> As a former New England/Pittsburgh salt belt resident, I've put lube on my nuts for 30 years, and never had the my wheels fall off as a reslut.


TIL! Didn't think that would start such a good conversation  

I've never used it, and the idea of "adulterating" the wheel bolt process worried me... but I guess it is beneficial in small amounts. He did have a lot on there so my surprise still applies 





@McMike said:


> I have always found that it's impossible to cake the threads, since most of it ends up on my hands, pants, shirt, walls, floor, doorknobs, face, and peen.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

blimey said:


> Reminds me of the submarine torpedo hits you see in the movies.


it looks like a deliberate hit in an anime lol


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

blimey said:


> Reminds me of the submarine torpedo hits you see in the movies.


Camry should have pulled a crazy Ivan.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

DonL said:


> Camry should have pulled a crazy Ivan.


only if its to the starboard in the bottom half of the hour


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

VDub2625 said:


> TIL! Didn't think that would start such a good conversation
> 
> I've never used it, and the idea of "adulterating" the wheel bolt process worried me... but I guess it is beneficial in small amounts. He did have a lot on there so my surprise still applies


Jack Haley? :laugh:


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

SpecificationR said:


> only if its to the starboard in the bottom half of the hour


[morganfreemanhesrightyouknow.jpg]


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

What in the literal eff?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

^Really, Voice of America? Couldn't have more blatantly copied your logo from the German TV channel VOX?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

SpecificationR said:


> only if its to the starboard in the bottom half of the hour


:laugh:


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

DonL said:


> Camry should have pulled a crazy Ivan.














SpecificationR said:


> only if its to the starboard in the bottom half of the hour












:laugh:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

13 hours with no power and this happens? It's been a bad day for this guy.











Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

S1ack said:


> What in the literal eff?


This is where we need the "in car camera shots" .


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

trbochrg said:


> 13 hours with no power and this happens? It's been a bad day for this guy.
> 
> vert.jpg


Paging McMike.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

SWeetie said:


> :laugh:


glad to see men of culture in here. :laugh:


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Son said:


> ^Really, Voice of America? Couldn't have more blatantly copied your logo from the German TV channel VOX?


Their current logo isn't much different than the one they had beginning in 1983, a decade before VOX even existed:

https://logos.fandom.com/wiki/Voice_of_America


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Not very exciting, run of the mill car in building. But it was down the street from me


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Kind of looks like the car slid off the road and hit a sign:










But no! It took the sign and ran with it


----------



## EverthingIsTerrible (Nov 22, 2016)

thegave said:


> Not very exciting, run of the mill car in building. But it was down the street from me


Classic driver mistakes gas pedal for brake :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

thegave said:


> not very exciting, run of the mill car in building. But it was down the street from me


fify


trbochrg said:


> 13 hours with no power and this happens? It's been a bad day for this guy.


fify


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Came across my FB feed yesterday. Louisianna.

Suspect runs from police. Suspect tries to hide vehicle in ditch.









Suspect and various car bits ejected from crash location. Suspect in critical condition, his chase was over.









The engine, on the other hand, kept running.
Knock-knock? Can I come in?









Homeowner was hit by intruding engine, but fortunately wasn't seriously hurt.


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OG said:


> Roundabout jump


That is a recent addition. Streetview shows it not being present in June 2017, and it's under construction in the satellite photo. Maybe he didn't know it was there. 

Was traveling west https://goo.gl/maps/YSAX7Bw6K1fb2HVZ7


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> That is a recent addition. Streetview shows it not being present in June 2017, and it's under construction in the satellite photo. Maybe he didn't know it was there.
> 
> Was traveling west https://goo.gl/maps/YSAX7Bw6K1fb2HVZ7


People are all confused with new roundabouts. They put one in just outside of Jackson, WY with really cool stone features and artwork. Guess what happened?  Pay attention, people!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> That is a recent addition. Streetview shows it not being present in June 2017, and it's under construction in the satellite photo. Maybe he didn't know it was there.
> 
> Was traveling west https://goo.gl/maps/YSAX7Bw6K1fb2HVZ7


How about the giant word on the street: STOP? It is still there in the video.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

OG said:


>


I'm just happy to see it was a BMW.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> How about the giant word on the street: STOP? It is still there in the video.


Good point. There's been a stop sign there for years. Still is. 

If she was a habitual drunken stop sign runner, then my point could be valid, but I doubt that's the case. She just drunk.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

From a couple angles in the vid it looks like they still have the stop signs in front of the roundabout. 
That's different.. I don't really see the point, as the primary purpose of roundabouts
is to eliminate traffic control signals and signs. In theory, if four people pulled up
to this intersection and stopped at the same time, they could all go at the same time
without conflict, but nobody would ever do that.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Daemon42 said:


> From a couple angles in the vid it looks like they still have the stop signs in front of the roundabout.
> That's different.. I don't really see the point, as the primary purpose of roundabouts
> is to eliminate traffic control signals and signs. In theory, if four people pulled up
> to this intersection and stopped at the same time, they could all go at the same time
> without conflict, but nobody would ever do that.


Remember, people are dumb.

We have people that approach a roundabout (rotary for you NE folks) and see someone on the other side, coming around. They will *stop and wait*, as if "they were in the roundabout first" is a thing. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> From a couple angles in the vid it looks like they still have the stop signs in front of the roundabout.
> That's different.. I don't really see the point, as the primary purpose of roundabouts
> is to eliminate traffic control signals and signs. In theory, if four people pulled up
> to this intersection and stopped at the same time, they could all go at the same time
> without conflict, but nobody would ever do that.


This really isn't a true roundabout where typically a vehicle entering the roundabout would yield to a vehicle already in the roundabout but would not stop if no other traffic is present. This is more of a traffic calming circle. 

https://www.marysvillewa.gov/992/Traffic-Circle-vs-Roundabout
https://www.sfbetterstreets.org/fin...ing/traffic-calming-overview/traffic-circles/


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> This really isn't a true roundabout where typically a vehicle entering the roundabout would yield to a vehicle already in the roundabout but would not stop if no other traffic is present. This is more of a traffic calming circle.
> 
> https://www.marysvillewa.gov/992/Traffic-Circle-vs-Roundabout
> https://www.sfbetterstreets.org/fin...ing/traffic-calming-overview/traffic-circles/


What if it identifies as a 4-way diverging diamond?

All those "traffic calming circles" do is pump my adrenaline. I think: CHICANE! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GreenandChrome said:


> What if it identifies as a 4-way diverging diamond?
> 
> All those "traffic calming circles" do is pump my adrenaline. I think: CHICANE! :laugh:


Sometimes they take these traffic calming devices a little too far.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> (rotary for you NE folks)


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> This really isn't a true roundabout where typically a vehicle entering the roundabout would yield to a vehicle already in the roundabout but would not stop if no other traffic is present. This is more of a traffic calming circle.
> 
> https://www.marysvillewa.gov/992/Traffic-Circle-vs-Roundabout
> https://www.sfbetterstreets.org/fin...ing/traffic-calming-overview/traffic-circles/


Yes, but even as your first link says, traffic calming circles are still usually there to replace a four way stop. 
I've never seen one used in the middle of a four way stop. I suspect that intersection is very dysfunctional.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

There are several in the Elmwood area of Providence, most have 2 or 4 way stops:
https://www.google.com/maps/@41.799...4!1snn6SR1mudi9gm5xSN4Cdpg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Drivers are so bad in this area, they also have those huge "Speed Table" type speed bumps. I guess it helps, I haven't heard of anyone crashing into them recently


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Not really that wacky for an SUV to roll on the road.
Those women need an ambulance though due to obvious derriere swelling.

(two occupants had non-life threatening injuries)
This is garage parking fail.








.
.
.








.
.
.
(dump truck driver fled)








.
.
.
(overloaded roof)








.
.
.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> Not really that wacky for an SUV to roll on the road.
> Those women need an ambulance though due to obvious derriere swelling.


The road was straight and flat. Daytime. Weather clear. 2 lanes in each direction plus a turning lane. Why roll an SUV there with no obvious signs of any damage to the SUV? There are no moose in FL.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> There are no moose in FL.


Gators, duh.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Tesla crashes into Woodland Subway on Sunday; driver says car 'malfunctioned' *

Wasn't a Firehouse Sub store. Confused.

EDIT: Looks like all the airbags in the car went off. That's going to be expensive.



> A Tesla Sedan crashed through the glass entrance of a Subway in Woodland Sunday afternoon after the driver said the vehicle malfunctioned, according to Woodland police.
> 
> The car crashed into the building in the 1900 block of Pacific Avenue shortly after 4 p.m., according to a press release.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

I think a lot of Tesla drivers get used to 1-pedal driving due to the regen. Then they do something like pull into a parking spot and push down on the accelerator instead of the brake.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> *Tesla crashes into Woodland Subway on Sunday; driver says car 'malfunctioned' *
> 
> Wasn't a Firehouse Sub store. Confused.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like all the airbags in the car went off. That's going to be expensive.



I've been to that Subway, it's Woodland, WA. We stop off at that Safeway for the last cheap groceries before we go climb Mt. St. Helens.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Beejer. That's an unfortunate name. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Oh, and Tesla sedan. That's some good reporting right there. :facepalm:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Of course it's the Tesla's fault and never the driver!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


> I think a lot of Tesla drivers get used to 1-pedal driving due to the regen. Then they do something like pull into a parking spot and push down on the accelerator instead of the brake.


Pedal mix-up doesn't discriminate. 

Here's a close one.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ What an idiot. U-turn in the middle of a road like that. Probably some useless youtuber/influencer


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

2.0_Mazda said:


> ^ What an idiot. U-turn in the middle of a road like that. Probably some useless youtuber/influencer


lol... seems like something that Matt guy from the smoking tire would do/has done in his vids...


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Take what Matt does and multiply it by a 100. Chevy invited a large number of 
automotive journalists, and YT personalities out to Vegas and they've just
put em in new C8's and sent em out into the desert by themselves. There 
are some checkpoints along the way where they can stop and talk to 
the engineers and such. I suspect that that turnoff on the right was one of 
the stops, and when they blew past it they realized they needed to turn around. 
They noticed that the wider spot in the road (other lane is two wide), and 
tried to stop and turn around there. 
Probably had been going faster earlier and didn't expect there to be anyone
close behind them. The C8 doesn't have great rearward visibility either 
(unless you turn on the video rearview mirror).


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Pedal mix-up doesn't discriminate.


This one is sad

Throttles car through chain and right off the ferry.
The two occupants of the car were found in the back seat in an embrace. Probably scrambled to the back seat to chase the air pocket as the car filled with waterf, then held each other as they drowned. 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...socialites-52ft-surface-car-rolled-ferry.html


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

@McMike said:


> This one is sad
> 
> Throttles car through chain and right off the ferry.
> The two occupants of the car were found in the back seat in an embrace. Probably scrambled to the back seat to chase the air pocket as the car filled with waterf, then held each other as they drowned.


Yea, that one baffled me, but I guess they were somewhat elderly. Too bad they didn't watch the mythbusters episode on what to do in this situation.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

amusante1002 said:


> Yea, that one baffled me, but I guess they were somewhat elderly. Too bad they didn't watch the mythbusters episode on what to do in this situation.


The mythbusters covered how you are not supposed to stomp the gas pedal and hold it down when you actually need to push the brake pedal?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

amusante1002 said:


> Yea, that one baffled me, but I guess they were somewhat elderly. Too bad they didn't watch the mythbusters episode on what to do in this situation.


Panic is a powerful drug.

I doubt a lot of people would have been quick witted enough to either a) roll down the windows asap, b) keep calm until the pressure equalizes in the cabin, or c) Find that life hammer in the trunk that they got for mother's day 2014.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

amusante1002 said:


> Yea, that one baffled me, but I guess they were somewhat elderly. Too bad they didn't watch the mythbusters episode on what to do in this situation.


In The Netherlands part of the mandatory safety equipment to have within hand-reach in your car is a hammer to smash the window in case you drive into one of the many canals/rivers/bodies of water you get out here. For example this one linky. 

Tragic story, hopefully could have been avoided with something like this. Still need to be somewhat able bodied and calm to get out of your car in a situation like that though, things will be pitch black quite quickly.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> lol... seems like something that Matt guy from the smoking tire would do/has done in his vids...


I don't know, Matt seems pretty conscious of what he is doing. This seems more like something one of those clowns like solonomomodrianana or whatever would do.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> .
> (dump truck driver fled)


missed that by an inch


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a depressing story...


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I lost sympathy when I read the lawyer is already putting blame on the crew of the ship. 

The brake pedal and Park is something they use everyday and magically when they do something wrong because they're rich and white they don't get any sort of blame placed on them.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I lost sympathy when I read the lawyer is already putting blame on the crew of the ship.


It is unlikely the lawyer was hired by the people who were in the car, but rather by their offspring or next of kin. The nicest people can produce the most entitled vapid offspring (as a general statement).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Zembla said:


> It is unlikely the lawyer was hired by the people who were in the car, but rather by their offspring or next of kin. The nicest people can produce the most entitled vapid offspring (as a general statement).


Hard to believe the children of wealthy socialites would be spoiled.
Seems counter-intuitive.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> Hard to believe the children of wealthy socialites would be spoiled.
> Seems counter-intuitive.


The family of the kid who grandpa dropped out of the cruise ship weren't wealthy socialites, and they're suing the cruise line, even though video shows the guy knew the window was open.

So, not shockingly, it's not only people who fit within your confirmation biases that look for a payday when something tragic happens.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> The family of the kid who grandpa dropped out of the cruise ship weren't wealthy socialites, and they're suing the cruise line, even though video shows the guy knew the window was open.


Man that was an equally depressing story. Life is fragile and that grandpa wasn't using his smarts.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Zembla said:


> In The Netherlands part of the mandatory safety equipment to have within hand-reach in your car is a hammer to smash the window in case you drive into one of the many canals/rivers/bodies of water you get out here. For example this one linky.
> 
> Tragic story, hopefully could have been avoided with something like this. Still need to be somewhat able bodied and calm to get out of your car in a situation like that though, things will be pitch black quite quickly.


Reminds me of this old but terrifying video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx-sGVEQ2WI


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Roll down the windows and get out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rav_VW said:


> I think a lot of Tesla drivers get used to 1-pedal driving due to the regen. Then they do something like pull into a parking spot and push down on the accelerator instead of the brake.


I use 1-pedal driving in my Bolt almost all the time (except on the highway). I don't really see how 1-pedal driving would be any issue. The natural reaction with 1-pedal driving is to let off on the pedal to stop. But panic may have set in and the driver probably did hit the accelerator. 

On the other hand, I have witnessed someone trying to dock a powerful boat at a marina restaurant. He was coming in a little too fast. Instead of pulling the throttles back to slow the boat and put it into reverse, he pushed them forwards and ran right up on to the boat in front of him.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

All wheel drive- drive thru


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

You might not think this is image is wacky, but wait until you hear where the jeep was a few seconds earlier.










#NeverLift

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...rage-in-santa-monica-lands-across-the-street/


> *SANTA MONICA (CBSLA)* — A sport utility vehicle in Santa Monica flew off a six-story parking garage, landing on a building across the street.
> 
> The crash happened just after midnight Sunday on 2nd Street, causing injuries to the driver of the SUV, who was taken to a hospital where he was being kept in sedation. He was expected to survive.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Car Problems said:


> All wheel drive- drive thru


Unless strong evidence of vehicle malfunction that caused this, license gone now.
Hory clap.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

A six story drop, yeah I'd want to be sedated for an indefinite period.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Just Another Sweater said:


> A six story drop, yeah I'd want to be sedated for an indefinite period.


But the owner FINALLY put the lift and bigger tires to use.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Nothing good happens after midnight.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

I've lived in this place for a little over 1 year and I've seen at least one car in the ditch a week. One day I saw THREE different cars in the same ditch. One in morning, afternoon and night. It's a 45mph rd with basically a 90 degree bend. There no idiot arrows so this happens all the time.









I'd take pics but kind of dumb while driving. This spot should have a webcam.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

There may not be idiot arrows but there are idiots. I'd like to see stats on how many were distracted by phones and/or locals or not. Locals should be expecting it, that many accidents all tourists/strangers seems unlikely but idk.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

A.Wilder said:


> I've lived in this place for a little over 1 year and I've seen at least one car in the ditch a week. One day I saw THREE different cars in the same ditch. One in morning, afternoon and night. It's a 45mph rd with basically a 90 degree bend. There no idiot arrows so this happens all the time.


Can you take the corner at 45 mph?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

A.Wilder said:


> There no idiot arrows so this happens all the time.


The is an arrow at the turn and a sign up the road warning of the turn with a 20mph sign.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The is an arrow at the turn and a sign up the road warning of the turn with a 20mph sign.


From both directions. Proves you can't prevent stupid.... even with signs. :facepalm:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

@McMike said:


> From both directions. Proves you can't prevent stupid.... even with signs. :facepalm:


The corner needs arrows like this, I guess they decided they couldn't place them because there is a driveway there, but these would probably prevent 90% of the accidents if they were placed near the corner.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Strange Mud said:


> missed that by an inch



an angry one at that!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Can you take the corner at 45 mph?


After seeing the pictures, yes, there should be no reason you can't take that corner at 45.

Maybe not with a pickup truck in the rain, but any car should be able to handle that if the driver isn't a dolt.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

@McMike said:


> This one is sad
> 
> Throttles car through chain and right off the ferry.
> The two occupants of the car were found in the back seat in an embrace. Probably scrambled to the back seat to chase the air pocket as the car filled with waterf, then held each other as they drowned.
> ...


I'm all for personal responsibility, and this seems like a sad story of that. However, I also feel like RORO (roll on roll off) ferries should have something more than a net at the end. Around the world, and in all kinds of different versions RORO ferries have a pretty appalling safety record for multiple different types of accidents. If they can make retractable bollards for street use, it seems like a retractable steel sheet covering the ramp should be something that's included in a ferry.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Jettavr666 said:


> I'm all for personal responsibility, and this seems like a sad story of that. However, I also feel like RORO (roll on roll off) ferries should have something more than a net at the end. Around the world, and in all kinds of different versions RORO ferries have a pretty appalling safety record for multiple different types of accidents. If they can make retractable bollards for street use, it seems like a retractable steel sheet covering the ramp should be something that's included in a ferry.


What about dudes trying to get on?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jettavr666 said:


> I'm all for personal responsibility, and this seems like a sad story of that. However, I also feel like RORO (roll on roll off) ferries should have something more than a net at the end. Around the world, and in all kinds of different versions RORO ferries have a pretty appalling safety record for multiple different types of accidents. If they can make retractable bollards for street use, it seems like a retractable steel sheet covering the ramp should be something that's included in a ferry.


Even some 1/2" Stainless Steel Wire Rope would be able to hold back a rolling vehicle.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Even some 1/2" Stainless Steel Wire Rope would be able to hold back a rolling vehicle.


Exactly, and there isn't any reason that couldn't be integrated into some basic chain link fence that laid flat on the deck for vehicle disembarking. Stuff that could be had for maybe $400 at Home Depot, and a couple hours of a welders time could have prevented this.

People DO make mistakes, and IMO just a net is a glaring safety oversight.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jettavr666 said:


> Exactly, and there isn't any reason that couldn't be integrated into some basic chain link fence that laid flat on the deck for vehicle disembarking. Stuff that could be had for maybe $400 at Home Depot, and a couple hours of a welders time could have prevented this.
> 
> People DO make mistakes, and IMO just a net is a glaring safety oversight.


The person most responsible for your own safety is you.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> You might not think this is image is wacky, but wait until you hear where the jeep was a few seconds earlier.
> 
> #NeverLift
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/202...rage-in-santa-monica-lands-across-the-street/


Woah

https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-02-23/man-drives-jeep-off-roof-lands-across-street


> Two passengers inside the Jeep were able to jump out before it went off the roof, the Santa Monica Fire Department said.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

Jimmy Russells said:


> What about dudes trying to get on?




darwin award right there... and DAMN did that RV crumble!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Jettavr666 said:


> I'm all for personal responsibility, and this seems like a sad story of that. However, I also feel like RORO (roll on roll off) ferries should have something more than a net at the end. Around the world, and in all kinds of different versions RORO ferries have a pretty appalling safety record for multiple different types of accidents. If they can make retractable bollards for street use, it seems like a retractable steel sheet covering the ramp should be something that's included in a ferry.


Disagree. A common rule of RORO ferries is that you shut your engine off in order to prevent accidents like this from happening. They bought their tickets, they knew what they were getting into.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

chucchinchilla said:


> Disagree. A common rule of RORO ferries is that you shut your engine off in order to prevent accidents like this from happening. They bought their tickets, they knew what they were getting into.


I'm a long supporter of personal responsibility, but I trust the ocean less than I trust the average driver. I'd expect more than a couple bungee cords between me and the sea.

RORO ferry in a protected Fjord.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Jimmy Russells said:


> What about dudes trying to get on?


Putting the "R" in RV. I give it a 7.5 because of the dismount.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Jettavr666 said:


> darwin award right there... and DAMN did that RV crumble!


Supposedly a mechanical issue.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Supposedly a mechanical issue.


The cab was not strong enough for the landing.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Woah
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-02-23/man-drives-jeep-off-roof-lands-across-street


There has got to be CCTV footage of this somewhere.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Supposedly a mechanical issue.


Yeah, not sure if Darwinism.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jettavr666 said:


> darwin award right there... and DAMN did that RV crumble!


This was posted back when it happened.
Some type of mechanical issues- stuck throttle no brakes.
Dude was hitting things on the way down the street to slow down, honking the horn constantly to warn everybody.
Such awareness usually means he didn't just get the throttle and gas mixed up.
He was able to slow down enough so the passenger in the RV survived iirc.
Not Darwin (and he was old).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Surf Green said:


> I'm a long supporter of personal responsibility, but I trust the ocean less than I trust the average driver. I'd expect more than a couple bungee cords between me and the sea.


You can't really compare different ferries from different parts of the world.
For one in that picture, is that actually a strong barrier meant to hold cars in or just the ramp needed for loading/unloaded in an up position?
This Fisher Island Ferry looks to only travel in quite calm waters behind the barrier islands.
In all the years this ferry has operated, has a vehicle ever gone off the side before now?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> You can't really compare different ferries from different parts of the world.
> For one in that picture, is that actually a strong barrier meant to hold cars in or just the ramp needed for loading/unloaded in an up position?
> This Fisher Island Ferry looks to only travel in quite calm waters behind the barrier islands.
> In all the years this ferry has operated, has a vehicle ever gone off the side before now?


Actually the ferry travels up a cut/channel between two islands that is open to the Atlantic Ocean. I would bet this can become a bit rough during windy weather.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> The corner needs arrows like this, I guess they decided they couldn't place them because there is a driveway there, but these would probably prevent 90% of the accidents if they were placed near the corner.


Down the street from me there's a sharp turn like that, which used to have those yellow arrow signs at the bend, on either side of someone's driveway. But the guy who lives there decided to make his driveway wider and completely removed the arrow sign at the sharpest point of the turn, instead of just moving it a few feet over.

Guess what? A week later, someone missed the turn and drove into a telephone pole. Months later, the arrow sign still hasn't been reinstalled, and the telephone pole is still cracked and leaning, "fixed" by the power company by tying it up with rope. I guess they're waiting for another person to drive into it and finish it off for good.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Actually the ferry travels up a cut/channel between two islands that is open to the Atlantic Ocean. I would bet this can become a bit rough during windy weather.


OK, OK, Two bungee cords, then.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

chucchinchilla said:


> Disagree. A common rule of RORO ferries is that you shut your engine off in order to prevent accidents like this from happening. They bought their tickets, they knew what they were getting into.


even when they are off they have a pretty bad reputation. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_roll-on/roll-off_vessel_accidents

Its also important to note that this is only larger vessel accidents.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> This was posted back when it happened.
> Some type of mechanical issues- stuck throttle no brakes.
> Dude was hitting things on the way down the street to slow down, honking the horn constantly to warn everybody.
> Such awareness usually means he didn't just get the throttle and gas mixed up.
> ...


I thought he was 40?

I guess I'm old too.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

A.Wilder said:


> The corner needs arrows like this, I guess they decided they couldn't place them because there is a driveway there, but these would probably prevent 90% of the accidents if they were placed near the corner.


Road markings would be more effective

https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a25378462/road-design-for-safer-driving/


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Jettavr666 said:


> even when they are off they have a pretty bad reputation.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_roll-on/roll-off_vessel_accidents
> 
> Its also important to note that this is only larger vessel accidents.


None of those deaths were from people driving off the side of those ships. Also look at the list of ships on that list. Comparing those ships to the one in Florida is like comparing a crop duster to an A380.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

We really need to extend the Trump Wall up both the east and west coast- to keep people from just driving off into the ocean.
That's dangerous!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I thought he was 40?
> 
> I guess I'm old too.


Didn't you hear?
30 is the new 60.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Page 666 better offer some wackiness.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Didn't you hear?
> 30 is the new 60.


In that case we need a pension (to spend on car parts)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

chucchinchilla said:


> Disagree. A common rule of RORO ferries is that you shut your engine off in order to prevent accidents like this from happening. They bought their tickets, they knew what they were getting into.


Count PointerCount, nice :laugh:


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

Well. We're at page 666, so it's the perfect time for me to contribute (minorly) to the thread.










_Source: AD.nl_

As is slightly common among certain demographics out here, when people get married they rent these expensive cars to show off in a sort of wedding car-parade.

They cause quite a bit of a nuisance as they'll drive around town, permanently honking their horns, blocking traffic and doing burn-outs on intersections etc. Personally I'm torn between "let them" and "whooptedoo, you got married, what do I care? stop bothering me".

In any case, the cars rented range from the better specced normal-ish cars (already quite expensive in The Netherlands) to the exotic. In case of exotics, the renters of course don't always have much experience handling the horses they've been handed. 

Of course, if we let logic take its course, the stuff in the picture above may happen. In all their shenanigin' glory some guy lost control of the wheel, skidded into the lane of oncoming traffic, skidded past them (luckily) and came to rest in a ditch by the side of the road. The article goes on to mention that police arrived at the scene only to find the famous scissoring doors open and the occupants nowhere in sight. Presumably they were picked up by another car in the wedding car-parade. The driver did report himself to the police afterwards though.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Zembla said:


>


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

scissor door saves occupants from watery grave!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

In B4 someone posts that illusion that looks like a car resting on the third floor of a Nashville apartment building after the tornado.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Supposedly a mechanical issue.


Yes, the nut behind the wheel came loose.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Crazy video here with a BMW 750 ramming an F150:

https://twitter.com/BENBALLER/status/1235013923193012224


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

https://kstp.com/traffic/impaired-driver-crashes-car-into-mahtomedi-house/5659529/


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Step 1: lowering it 
Step 2: wheels

DIR?


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

this is not wacky, but it is like a movie...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> *Driver Flees Accident Leaving Bumper, Calls Police Afterward For Help To Retrieve Keys*
> 
> SALT LAKE CITY (KUTV) – Don't leave your bumper behind if you flee the scene of an accident you're involved in. Oh, and definitely don't call the police right after the crash to get officers' help to get your keys out of your locked car.





















https://wjla.com/news/offbeat/driver-flees-accident-leaving-bumper-calls-police-afterward-for-help-to-retrieve-keys


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

^^^^ This is what i called "stupid fxxk"


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

DubyaV said:


> Step 1: lowering it
> Step 2: wheels
> 
> DIR?


1- this accident would have looked a lot different with a car designed 10-15 years earlier

2- the A-pillars in the Fusion are pretty beefy.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/easter-island-moai-destroyed-intl-hnk/index.html









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

AtlantaDad said:


> https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/easter-island-moai-destroyed-intl-hnk/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Chevy Luv? A new Luv?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

idiocy


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Moose test?

Reindeer Runover Test~!

Close call


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

kowabonga said:


> Moose test?
> 
> Reindeer Runover Test~!
> 
> Close call


I missed the car.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Cabin Pics said:


> I missed the car.


heh... musta almost hit the "tundra".


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Mickey Mouse said:


> idiocy


How little "self preservation" do you have to have to pull stunts like this?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Cabin Pics said:


> I missed the car.


Reindeer missed the car too.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Mickey Mouse said:


> idiocy


From the description in the video
“That’s got to hurt,” said the person recording the shared by Castillo.

“This driver made it out alive with only scrapes & bruises,” the detective tweeted. “We are grateful this was not a fatal collision.”

Now *that* is amazing. Looked to me like the train crushed 3/4 of the passenger compartment. I was sure that person was dead.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Daemon42 said:


> From the description in the video
> “That’s got to hurt,” said the person recording the shared by Castillo.
> 
> “This driver made it out alive with only scrapes & bruises,” the detective tweeted. “We are grateful this was not a fatal collision.”
> ...


I'd like to see what's left of the car.
I assume the car was thrown out of frame to the left,.. that thing we see if just some debris left behind.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Something something Mustang








> Driving in my 2015 Ford Focus Titanium when a older model Ford Mustang 5.0 was peeling out from the left shoulder and blindly entering the freeway. Approximately 55 to 60 mph when the crash occurred. Steering wheel veered all the way to the right across 4 lanes and hit the exit ramp wall.
> 
> the black car in on the side of the road was already in a fender bender with the mustang while the mustang was trying to leave the scene by flooring it he failed to see me in the lane. He was sited with multiple tickets and at least 2 police reports that I know of. I walked away with only a seat belt bruise across the belly. Insurance totaled my car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

> peeling out from the left shoulder and lost control of the car, entering the freeway.....


Fixed. I'm sure his intent wasn't to drift onto the highway sideways. 

4/5 Mustangs.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

This is part of the reason why I try to give anyone on the shoulder at least one lane of space, and if not, slow down. Mustang driver surely was an idiot but that is fairly predictable.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> This is part of the reason why I try to give anyone on the shoulder at least one lane of space, and if not, slow down. Mustang driver surely was an idiot but that is fairly predictable.


The pickup ahead of him moved right, and he certainly had time to do the same after passing the CR-V. Especially true when approaching vehicles on the shoulder.

Verdict: He was left lane camping. Does that mean he deserved it? No, but a little bit yes. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> Verdict: He was left lane camping. Does that mean he deserved it? No, but a little bit yes. :laugh:


He overtook that CRV five seconds earlier. Was he clear to get back over yet?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

@McMike said:


> He overtook that CRV five seconds earlier. Was he clear to get back over yet?


Personal opinion? Yes, I think he had time. Unless the CRV had decided to race.

Considering their speed differential to the CRV, the pickup moved to the right at earliest safe moment. 
The Dash Cam driver could have started moving over before the opposite side signpost at 0:06, left more room than the pickup, and still been in the clear.

It doesn't make him at fault, but it's a teachable moment about looking ahead and exercising caution when passing people in the breakdown lane.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> Personal opinion? Yes, I think he had time. Unless the CRV had decided to race.
> 
> Considering their speed differential to the CRV, the pickup moved to the right at earliest safe moment.
> The Dash Cam driver could have started moving over before the opposite side signpost at 0:06, left more room than the pickup, and still been in the clear.
> ...


I have a lot to learn myself if five seconds is all it takes to make someone a camper. Goodness.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

@McMike said:


> I have a lot to learn myself if five seconds is all it takes to make someone a camper. Goodness.


I typically move right after a pass like the pickup did. And I've still had people behind me dive inside me because it's not fast enough. :beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Good.jpg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You thought fights at Costco over toilet paper were bad? How about crashing Costco delivery truck for toilet paper?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

spockcat said:


> You thought fights at Costco over toilet paper were bad? How about crashing Costco delivery truck for toilet paper?


[nooooooooo.jpg]


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Good.jpg
> 
> [/video]


Hory crap.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ignore the date/time on the video. This happened today and is from my dashcam. How much blame would you assign to the driver? How much to the biker. Keep in mind that by the time I looked at the walk light (maybe 1 or 2 seconds after) it was solid red. Also, I'm not sure the walk light even was ever white/red flashing because no one else was around and it might be the type that only activates with the push of a button.






The dashcam video was split in 2 parts. I didn't bother to post the second part because the biker waves his hand at the driver like it was his fault and limps away. I don't think there was actually any impact except the biker's shoulder and the road.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Ignore the date/time on the video. This happened today and is from my dashcam. How much blame would you assign to the driver? How much to the biker. Keep in mind that by the time I looked at the walk light (maybe 1 or 2 seconds after) it was solid red. Also, I'm not sure the walk light even was ever white/red flashing because no one else was around and it might be the type that only activates with the push of a button.
> 
> The dashcam video was split in 2 parts. I didn't bother to post the second part because the biker waves his hand at the driver like it was his fault and limps away. I don't think there was actually any impact except the biker's shoulder and the road.


Biker's fault. Also, this is why we are taught as kids to not ride bicycles across the road. We should always get off the bikes and walk them across.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

spockcat said:


> You thought fights at Costco over toilet paper were bad? How about crashing Costco delivery truck for toilet paper?


 My precious!!!!!!! 
Is that why both of my local Costco stores are still out of TP? :laugh: 
Wait, no, that was in Canada. You poor bastards! You'll never get more now!


----------



## gotcha640 (Aug 23, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Ignore the date/time on the video. This happened today and is from my dashcam. How much blame would you assign to the driver? How much to the biker. Keep in mind that by the time I looked at the walk light (maybe 1 or 2 seconds after) it was solid red. Also, I'm not sure the walk light even was ever white/red flashing because no one else was around and it might be the type that only activates with the push of a button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, bikes fault. I ride with traffic in almost all cases, the arrows on the road indicate with traffic, and the car would have correctly been looking left for a gap. If the bike had been coming from the other side, taking a lane, the car would have seen it.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


*smooch* see you a dinner tonight!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is part of the reason why I try to give anyone on the shoulder at least one lane of space, and if not, slow down. Mustang driver surely was an idiot but that is fairly predictable.


That is the law in some places.


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

It's also a fault for the driver. He/she was turning right without checking for traffic. What if it was a pedestrian crossing there from the same direction the cyclist came from?



gotcha640 said:


> I agree, bikes fault. I ride with traffic in almost all cases, the arrows on the road indicate with traffic, and the car would have correctly been looking left for a gap. If the bike had been coming from the other side, taking a lane, the car would have seen it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gotcha640 said:


> I agree, bikes fault. I ride with traffic in almost all cases, the arrows on the road indicate with traffic, and the car would have correctly been looking left for a gap. If the bike had been coming from the other side, taking a lane, the car would have seen it.





OG said:


> It's also a fault for the driver. He/she was turning right without checking for traffic. What if it was a pedestrian crossing there from the same direction the cyclist came from?


As a cyclist, if for some reason I am coming from the wrong direction on a sidewalk like that, I would always be sure to get the driver's attention or I would just wait. I also agree that the driver does bear some responsibility. Maybe less than 25%. He should have checked to his right. Even if briefly.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bicyclist's fault 100%.
Next question.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OG said:


> It's also a fault for the driver. He/she was turning right without checking for traffic. What if it was a pedestrian crossing there from the same direction the cyclist came from?


What? Since when does someone turning right have to check for oncoming traffic? Cyclist traffic should be coming from the left, not the right. Cyclist was on the sidewalk, which makes him a pedestrian. 

To answer your question, if there was a pedestrian, they would have used the crosswalk, which was behind the car. 

Bike ****ed up.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Just to be clear, the crosswalk was *under* the car, and the cammer car had closed the gap behind them. 
No pedestrian would have tried to fit between them. 
Yes the polite thing to do was for the bike to stop. Legally though, the car was wrong to be stopped
where they were and then go without looking right again for pedestrians, which the bike was in this context.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Daemon42 said:


> Just to be clear, the crosswalk was *under* the car, and the cammer car had closed the gap behind them.


I'm watching the video where the cam car stops and doesn't close the gap. Which one are you watching?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> As a cyclist, if for some reason I am coming from the wrong direction on a sidewalk like that, I would always be sure to get the driver's attention or I would just wait. I also agree that the driver does bear some responsibility. Maybe less than 25%. He should have checked to his right. Even if briefly.


I watched my video again and I think I am upping the bicyclists fault to 90%. He clearly comes off the sidewalk and doesn't even consider waiting for the crosswalk to clear. One other thing that I realized, had the black car not have gone and let the biker continue in front of him, the biker probably would have been struck by the left turning silver Lincoln.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

carpooling. You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> had the black car not have gone and let the biker continue in front of him, the biker probably would have been struck by the left turning silver Lincoln.


Yeah... that cyclist's final destination on the pavement of that intersection was already decided.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> carpooling. You're doing it wrong.


Was it on fire?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Was it on fire?


No but I've heard Teslas are hot cars.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

OG said:


> It's also a fault for the driver. He/she was turning right without checking for traffic. What if it was a pedestrian crossing there from the same direction the cyclist came from?


No, completely wrong for your location. You live in Ontario, FFS. Bicycles are considered vehicles under the Highway Traffic Act (HTA). Unless the sidewalk had specific signage that said it could be used as a bike lane (which is fairly rare, but does exist), the cyclist had no more right to be using it and crossing like a pedestrian than a motorbike, car, or semi would. And even if use of the sidewalk as a bike lane were permitted, riding in crosswalks isn't. Here is the specific section, for your reference:

Riding in crosswalks prohibited
(29) No person shall ride or operate a bicycle across a roadway within a crosswalk at an intersection or at a location, other than an intersection, which is controlled by a traffic control signal system. 2015, c. 14, s. 40 (2).


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Oh goody the normal TCL anti-cyclist posters are back. It has been too long. Hello!


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

simple said:


> Oh goody the normal TCL anti-cyclist posters are back. It has been too long. Hello!


I think you accidentally posted in the wrong thread. No one is being anti-cyclist here.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

Double-V said:


> I think you accidentally posted in the wrong thread. No one is being anti-cyclist here.


Oh give it time for them to get warmed up....

But yeah the cyclist was at fault.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

simple said:


> Oh goody the normal TCL anti-cyclist posters are back. It has been too long. Hello!





simple said:


> Oh give it time for them to get warmed up....
> 
> But yeah the cyclist was at fault.


Let's get some tinder going.

He should have been on a trail.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Let's get some tinder going.
> 
> He should have been on a trail.


I mean, he did leave the marked crosswalk, thus absolving himself of the rules of the road... he basically said “Jesus take the wheel” ... opcorn:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> I mean, he did leave the marked crosswalk, thus absolving himself of the rules of the road... he basically said “Jesus take the wheel” ... opcorn:


They all seem to have a death wish.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> As a cyclist, if for some reason I am coming from the wrong direction on a sidewalk like that, I would always be sure to get the driver's attention or I would just wait. I also agree that the driver does bear some responsibility. Maybe less than 25%. He should have checked to his right. Even if briefly.


Biker 100% at fault. Also, biker 100% bruised.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Drove past this dude on the way to the store the other day. Ooof.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Spacer fail?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

@McMike said:


> What? Since when does someone turning right have to check for oncoming traffic? Cyclist traffic should be coming from the left, not the right. Cyclist was on the sidewalk, which makes him a pedestrian.
> 
> To answer your question, if there was a pedestrian, they would have used the crosswalk, which was behind the car.
> 
> Bike ****ed up.


I always look to right because at the end of my street it goes onto a State Rte speed limit of 45 most folks are doing 55. It is a long straight section (one of the few on it). No passing zone because my road. You HAVE to look right if taking a right because people will be passing (illegally) and in your lane.

I'm surprised at all the people giving the car driver no fault. I would call it 50/50.

IDK the exact wording but right turn on red involves stopping and making sure there is no oncoming traffic. I doubt it says just look to the left.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> IDK the exact wording but right turn on red involves stopping and making sure there is no oncoming traffic. I doubt it says just look to the left.


Don't forget to look up just in case a helicopter is landing there.
You hit the helicopter, 50/50 fault!
And helicopters are very expensive.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Bicyclist's fault 100%.
> Next question.





LT1M21Stingray said:


> Biker 100% at fault. Also, biker 100% bruised.


will_ferrell_agreed.gif


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Don't forget to look up just in case a helicopter is landing there.
> You hit the helicopter, 50/50 fault!
> And helicopters are very expensive.


ever drive a commercial truck? you have to be aware of tree branches

#lowhangingfruit


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

col.mustard said:


> will_ferrell_agreed.gif


Bicyclist is mostly to blame, but driver stopped in crosswalk while attempting to make a right turn on red does hold some responsiblity. Depending on local laws and signage, right turn on red may be allowed, however generally only when it is CLEAR to proceed. Clear being crosswalk AND road. Had the bicyclist been IN the crosswalk when the driver moved forward to see oncoming traffic, it would be a different story. 

Bicyclist fail. Mostly.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Good.jpg


Hope he went back to scream at those fools

Mustang fuccboi was running from his first accident? :banghead:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GarageBoy said:


> Hope he went back to scream at those fools
> 
> Mustang fuccboi was running from his first accident? :banghead:


Is he dead at the end? wow.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Is he dead at the end? wow.


No. Translation of the description:

2 FINGERS FROM DEATH!!

I am very happy to be able to write to you and to be still alive at the moment after having avoided a few crazy bikers by a few centimeters!

What do you think? How would you have reacted?

I specify that the biker on the ground is fine, he is doing with his broken arm - He got caught in the back of the black car that we can see just before. It is not the biker on my right on the ground but the biker we can see right after who is correctly in his lane.

Must say that my friend was right behind me at this time! We were very lucky! A frontal at this speed ... Nobody lives ...!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Commercial sized rolls. Luckily no airports, restaurants or large office complexes will need them any time soon.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


So close.
Maybe next time..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

There must be a Tesla in the middle of that. 










*Rental car parking lot fire near RSW causes county-wide response
Every fire department in Lee County is responding to a fire at RSW off Terminal Access Road.*



> LEE COUNTY, Fla. -Every fire department in Lee County is responding to a fire at RSW off Terminal Access Road.
> 
> The fire is on the east side of Terminal Access Road in an overflow lot where rental cars are parked, Port Authority confirmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


Is this a new way to dump/breakup with your girl?


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

TaaT said:


>



I was riding in the back of a pickup on a dirt road one time and the driver decided to do a donut. Slingshotted my ass right out of there. It was okay though. My face broke my fall. My friends thought I was dead. Alcohol may have been involved.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Taco1933 said:


> I was riding in the back of a pickup on a dirt road one time and the driver decided to do a donut. Slingshotted my ass right out of there. It was okay though. My face broke my fall. My friends thought I was dead. Alcohol may have been involved.


A friend of a friend in HS tried to see how fast she could circle a roundabout in "her" (dad owned Nissan dealer and she just drove whatever she wanted) Hardbody with a bed full of guys.
She ended up crashing off the roundabout and somehow nobody was hurt beyond minor bruises and scrapes. :screwy:
I think they all flew into thick fresh wet mulch.. talk about lucky.
Alcohol was also involved.
This was back when rich people could still keep their kids out of police cars and off the records (1980s).


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

When I used to run Mustang cruises on one someone went off roading into a yard his grill fell off but he picked it up and off we sped. I get home and Mrs Mud asked if anything happened (not the 1st incident) I told her the story and she gave me the "I can't believe what an idiot you are look" (V familiar).....evidently she heard "his girl fell off"


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

*New C8 Corvette lasted 26 hours*

New C8 Corvette lasted 26 hours
https://www.thedrive.com/news/32903...6p4zVm2xDWvk2WNben076PVRT6AKQje9k8ucpbsD7v8b8


----------



## wb4yye (Jan 20, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> A friend of a friend in HS tried to see how fast she could circle a roundabout in "her" (dad owned Nissan dealer and she just drove whatever she wanted) Hardbody with a bed full of guys.
> She ended up crashing off the roundabout and somehow nobody was hurt beyond minor bruises and scrapes. :screwy:
> I think they all flew into thick fresh wet mulch.. talk about lucky.
> Alcohol was also involved.
> This was back when rich people could still keep their kids out of police cars and off the records (1980s).


A roundabout or a cul-de-sac? The first roundabout that I saw in East TN was in Chattanooga in 2002. Of course, many more have been added since then, and they work quite well.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

https://www.fox5ny.com/news/driver-goes-on-rampage-in-sports-car-in-manhattan



> A driver, in what was believed to be a pricy stolen sports car, smashed into several vehicles on the Hell's Kitchen section of Manhattan before being stopped at 11th Ave. and 44th St. (See photos below)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

wb4yye said:


> A roundabout or a cul-de-sac? The first roundabout that I saw in East TN was in Chattanooga in 2002. Of course, many more have been added since then, and they work quite well.


Kingsport TN has always had roundabouts.


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/driver-goes-on-rampage-in-sports-car-in-manhattan


Oh no! Looks like a 1 of 25 Gemballa 

https://www.autogespot.us/benjamin-chen-adds-a-mirage-gt-to-his-collection


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Owner of stolen car: "I bought a Gemballa."

Guest: "Oh, let's see it."

Goes to garage, to an empty spot.

Guest: "Sweet mirage."


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/driver-goes-on-rampage-in-sports-car-in-manhattan


It wasn't stolen and this tool bag can't drive. This wasn't his first wrecked supercar. He smashed up his Lambo 2 years ago. His IG page has gone private but he is a giant douche nozzle trust fund baby.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

bzcat said:


> It wasn't stolen and this tool bag can't drive. This wasn't his first wrecked supercar. He smashed up his Lambo 2 years ago. His IG page has gone private but he is a giant douche nozzle trust fund baby.


Yeah @BC in insta, been private I think since the Murci incident. 

Some good videos on this article of the incident. https://www.roadandtrack.com/car-culture/a32067039/gemballa-mirage-gt-wrecked-in-manhattan/

(CGT still sounds amazing ripping it down NYC streets dragging the entire front right wheel :laugh

Edit: The Murci SV crash in 2016 was one of 3 totaled. :facepalm:


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This may be the only accident ever between a car and a submarine 









From Reddit


----------



## kal (Feb 16, 1999)

Is that an old Volvo?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kal said:


> Is that an old Volvo?


EDIT: It does appear to be a PV544.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

funnee84bunny said:


>


I've done that.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Ah... the good ol' APV.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

GreenandChrome said:


> Ah... the good ol' APV.


In about 2002 I was with my dad and we saw a Lumina APV run a red light, t-boned an Expedition and because of the wedge shape it just rolled the expedition over like it was nothing. Quite the thing to see.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ready for an oil change and tire rotation.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

https://twitter.com/caarpoon/status/1245401585062207489

Kia Soul (?) meets a tree on a police chase.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Sump said:


> https://twitter.com/caarpoon/status/1245401585062207489
> 
> Kia Soul (?) meets a tree on a police chase.


Saw this the other day. Forward to about 1:30 in the video:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Saw this the other day. Forward to about 1:30 in the video:


damn


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Jimmy Russells said:


> damn



Driver in 'critically grave' condition.
Hope he/she gets all the covids.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hold my Żubrówka and watch this











> Yesterday after 18:00 there was an unusual event in the city of Rąbień. The 41-year-old driver of the car pulled into the roundabout embankment and ... flew straight to the church buildings. The driver had to be pulled out of the wreck using hydraulics. He was probably drunk.


Video: https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=678185046275652


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

S1ack said:


> Driver in 'critically grave' condition.
> Hope he/she gets all the covids.


Probably no seatbelt.
That was a hard impact.
Another 18" forward and there wouldn't have been anything to drag out.
Yeesh.
Why do people still think they can run from the cops?


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Saw this the other day. Forward to about 1:30 in the video:


I actually think the part that starts at 1:25 is more breathtaking. The way he blows through those intersections without hitting anyone...


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Hold my Żubrówka and watch this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta hand it to those Duke boys.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Mustang flew off a cliff in the canyons of LA....

https://www.foxnews.com/auto/mustang-california-cliff-coronavirus-hulk-wrecker


whole recovery operation is on youtube here:


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Ready for an oil change and tire rotation.


I think they are testing for the 50/50 weight distribution. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I think they are testing for the 50/50 weight distribution. :laugh:


Any car is dangerous unless properly corner balanced.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Saw this the other day. Forward to about 1:30 in the video:


Um, I don't think the police officers needed to drag him out of the car. Just give whatever first aid you can and let the EMTs deal with him when they arrive. The car wasn't going to catch on fire, and he wasn't going to flee.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Son said:


> Um, I don't think the police officers needed to drag him out of the car. Just give whatever first aid you can and let the EMTs deal with him when they arrive. *The car wasn't going to catch on fire, and he wasn't going to flee*.


The cops don't usually have a medium with them during car chases.


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

Son said:


> Um, I don't think the police officers needed to drag him out of the car. Just give whatever first aid you can and let the EMTs deal with him when they arrive. The car wasn't going to catch on fire, and he wasn't going to flee.


The guy was getting stopped for armed carjacking. You don’t just wait around and hope he doesn’t shoot you (or an emt).


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Taco1933 said:


> The guy was getting stopped for armed carjacking.


He was stopped for stealing someone's Soul.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

There is nothing "wacky" about instant death.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Can fast forward to 0:08 (the C5 sounds pretty good as it flies by) and then skip ahead to 0:30.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Can fast forward to 0:08 (the C5 sounds pretty good as it flies by) and then skip ahead to 0:30.


What's he doing in the grass at the end? Spin?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> What's he doing in the grass at the end? Spin?


My guess is the C5 lost control.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


> What's he doing in the grass at the end? Spin?


If you pause at 0:55 you can see skid marks and a missing barrel.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> He was stopped for stealing someone's Soul.


He didn't look like a ginger.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Hold my Żubrówka and watch this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Swift indeed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not new but DAMN!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Some language especially at the beginning


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Not new but DAMN!


Holy crap! How clueless do you need to be to film in portrait???


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Not new but DAMN!


I don't think they got very good mileage on that tank of gas dragging the trailer down the interstate/highway.:laugh:

On a more serious note, whoever was recording that should have just pulled in front of them and just gradually slowed down to stop them from endangering someone else's life, since it's one thing if the person/people pulling the tipped over trailer die from their stupidity(I hate to be that guy, but the world would be better off if they did die and didn't reproduce due to this incident), but it"s a whole nother story when they're endangering other people's lives by continuing down the interstate/highway.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Some language especially at the beginning


How is this a traffic accident? This is just some random video.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Just Another Sweater said:


> How is this a traffic accident? This is just some random video.


Well most of the time we get traffic accidents that aren't wacky. 
This one is at least.. an accident.. includes traffic, and is wacky.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

I'm not going to argue.

That was a hell of an explosion. :what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just Another Sweater said:


> How is this a traffic accident? This is just some random video.


Did you watch what happened to the trucks at the end? It became an accident that hit the traffic.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Did you watch what happened to the trucks at the end? It became an accident that hit the traffic.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Double-V said:


> I actually think the part that starts at 1:25 is more breathtaking. The way he blows through those intersections without hitting anyone...


Seriously! talk about threading the needle! I agree with others, why bother trying to run. you're most likely not going to get away, especially when there is also a chopper following you.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


>


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Senior Member said:


>


Yes that is pretty wacky.

Kudos to the video creator for fast forwarding the first part of the video so I don't have to watch 3 minutes before the crash.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

20thAna3282 said:


>


I don't know what this is, but I can watch it all day long.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

salt water taffy


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


>


damn kia drivers. PTSD?



LT1M21Stingray said:


> I don't know what this is, but I can watch it all day long.


me too. going down to the ocean candy shops, they make the saltwater taffy there.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

@McMike said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6FmJvKIESs& <-- vBulletin like the long link.


Thanks


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> What's he doing in the grass at the end? Spin?


You can see the "oops spin" tire marks and grass/cone on the right at 0:55.
Probably lift throttle right as the driver turned = whoops.
Lucky not to hit anything solid. :screwy:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

NotFast said:


> Yes that is pretty wacky.
> 
> Kudos to the video creator for fast forwarding the first part of the video so I don't have to watch 3 minutes before the crash.


Kudos to the video creator's friend for not talking so much.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pedestrian hit and run


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

https://montreal.ctvnews.ca/speed-may-have-been-a-factor-in-spectacular-motorbike-crash-filmed-on-montreal-highway-1.4918294


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> https://montreal.ctvnews.ca/speed-may-have-been-a-factor-in-spectacular-motorbike-crash-filmed-on-montreal-highway-1.4918294


Ouch

https://goo.gl/maps/QeFqVZB5xTxngGjAA


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

AutoBear said:


> https://montreal.ctvnews.ca/speed-may-have-been-a-factor-in-spectacular-motorbike-crash-filmed-on-montreal-highway-1.4918294


"Speed may have been a factor"

No. Target fixation was a factor.

Also, I love how the bike got rid of the rider, and kept on going. :laugh:


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I don't know what this is, but I can watch it all day long.





Strange Mud said:


> salt water taffy


*being stretched* because that's what the comment was. Yuk Yuk Yuk


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Avus said:


>


That hydraulic hose break could have broken at any of the guy's other stops but it happened at the one where someone was recording it. Why?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

spockcat said:


> That hydraulic hose break could have broken at any of the guy's other stops but it happened at the one where someone was recording it. Why?


I was going to offer up a plausible hypothesis that because it was posted late March it was a week or two into covid-19 lockdown, and a person who didn't normally get to see the garbage trucks manhandling their trash, finally was home to film it.. 

But then I looked at this person's YT channel. Filming garbage trucks picking up trash, is simply what they do. Several dozen vids spanning years.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

After seeing the driver, my gut instinct always tells me that it was a slow speed parking lot mistake - mixing up the pedals and doubling down with a WOT. These accidents usually end with a car parked in a hair salon waiting area, or banging up several cars before it comes to a stop. 

Since this one left the road backwards, it had to have been something else, right? 





























I was right. 

https://vimeo.com/414891240


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow that was pretty wacky! Based on it being a white Cadillac (XTS?) and Florida... the driver being old was a pretty good guess!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> After seeing the driver, my gut instinct always tells me that it was a slow speed parking lot mistake - mixing up the pedals and doubling down with a WOT. These accidents usually end with a car parked in a hair salon waiting area, or banging up several cars before it comes to a stop.
> 
> Since this one left the road backwards, it had to have been something else, right?
> 
> ...


Impressive. He panicked stopped for 17 seconds.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> Impressive. He panicked stopped for 17 seconds.


That's almost long enough to finish the conversation the passenger started.


----------



## HotCarlWeathers (Aug 5, 2013)

Avus said:


>


LOL! This is my garbage truck driver and neighborhood :laugh:

The kookiest thing was that on that very morning, I took a minute to look out the window and watch the SuperRoboTrashClaw pick up my garbage and dump it into the bin. Then my buddy sends me the news story later that evening...not for the hydraulic fireball, but for the existence of the local guy who is apparently very into filming garbage trucks.

If you read through the YouTube comments, you will discover (like I did) that, similar to Rail Fans, there is a community of Trash Fans who apparently all know each other.


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

GreenandChrome said:


> Impressive. He panicked stopped for 17 seconds.


I might pay money for in car audio...

"Agnes, what're ya doin!?!??!?!?!"

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"

"AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Mike for how anal you are about photos, I can't believe you posted a three minute video that could have been ten seconds.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

85 year old man drives in the opposite direction and causes 2 accidents and 3 injuries.
Video is from the 2nd accident that stopped his car (fortunately)
https://youtu.be/6xSCz3E98Uk

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

georgeboole said:


> 85 year old man drives in the opposite direction and causes 2 accidents and 3 injuries.
> Video is from the 2nd accident that stopped his car (fortunately)
> https://youtu.be/6xSCz3E98Uk


This is the Russian anchor-lady's stylist...


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

S1ack said:


> This is the Russian anchor-lady's stylist...


I think those are Greek language... I don't see any "reverse R"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> Mike for how anal you are about photos, I can't believe you posted a three minute video that could have been ten seconds.


For as tight on time as you seem to be, I can't believe you watched the remaining two and half minutes after the accident was over.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Avus said:


> I think those are Greek language... I don't see any "reverse R"


I stand corrected. I did not have sound on.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> "Speed may have been a factor"
> 
> No. Target fixation was a factor.
> 
> Also, I love how the bike got rid of the rider, and kept on going. :laugh:


Speed was definitely a factor - it couldn't have happened if he wasn't in motion. So yeah, speed is ALWAYS a factor in a collision.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

S1ack said:


> This is the Russian anchor-lady's stylist...





S1ack said:


> I stand corrected. I did not have sound on.


It is Greek and it happened today in Athens.
We just got out of lockdown on Monday so I guess people are still a bit...out of place

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

geofftii2002 said:


> Speed was definitely a factor - it couldn't have happened if he wasn't in motion. So yeah, speed is ALWAYS a factor in a collision.


Smartass. :laugh:


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Ouch.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/faa-says-investigating-reports-person-053846118.html












> The pilots can be heard notifying air traffic controllers of a person on the runway in audio recordings of radio communications.
> 
> Austin police told local news station KEYE-TV that the person, who was pronounced dead at the scene, was not wearing an airport or airline uniform and did not have any identification.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/faa-says-investigating-reports-person-053846118.html


Woah, just need to google death and jet engines.

It's not pretty. Looks like they took a dent to the housing, that sucks.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/faa-says-investigating-reports-person-053846118.html


That sucks.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Dibs on the turbine, wonder what that's worth on the scratch & dent aviation market?---》covid19 jetcar project

Natural selection at It's most expensive/extreme.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

syntrix said:


> Woah, just need to google death and jet engines.
> 
> It's not pretty. Looks like they took a dent to the housing, that sucks.


Whats the rip on the side of housing? Blade came loose and tore through the side after sucking the dude in?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

vwlifer27 said:


> Whats the rip on the side of housing? Blade came loose and tore through the side after sucking the dude in?



Hate to say it, but most likely a bang, then a meat medley.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

syntrix said:


> Hate to say it, but most likely a bang, then a meat medley.


Yeah, I figured that. Just trying to figure out whats hanging off the side. 

The pilots said they tried to maneuver to avoid hitting the dude, but based on that dent they hit him as they were still braking vs taxi'ing.


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

vwlifer27 said:


> Whats the rip on the side of housing? Blade came loose and tore through the side after sucking the dude in?


No, it's where you pour the oil when you are doing an oil change:


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Pirate Kansas coming in with a strong showing... did them Duke boys join the Arkansas State Police? 

https://www.4029tv.com/article/stat...s-pursuit-that-ended-in-deadly-crash/32192835

https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCa..._chief_suspects_under_arrest_but_there_was_a/


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

That cop car got launched. :what:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


> That cop car got launched. :what:


No ****. PIT maneuver at 100mph, wow. 

Never lift.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That pit maneuver seems.. excessive.
Was that an escaping murderer or something?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> That pit maneuver seems.. excessive.
> Was that an escaping murderer or something?


Did you watch the video? Guy is going 100mph and veering into oncoming traffic at dawn.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

UncleJB said:


> Did you watch the video? Guy is going 100mph and veering into oncoming traffic at dawn.


Yeah, because he was being chased. Would have been safer for all involved to stop the pursuit or at the very least try to follow him from a distance. Doing a PIT maneuver in those circumstances in insane.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

syntrix said:


> Hate to say it, but most likely a bang, then a meat medley.


I worked on a ramp and yes with a 737 that plane is known as a man eater. During on boarding you’re told if sucked in there is no open casket since you’re turned into ground beef. If I recall the intake radius is 30’ and you can be pulled in and around from up to 10’ behind the intake. If you see a coworker’s shirt waving, they are too close to the engine. Never saw one but new ramp workers were always reminded of this fact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hold on, are we suggesting that people getting sucked into turbofan engines is a common thing? I'm going to need a little more than that A6 video and an Air India accident to take this seriously.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, because he was being chased. Would have been safer for all involved to stop the pursuit or at the very least try to follow him from a distance. Doing a PIT maneuver in those circumstances in insane.


Arkansas state police have quite the history of putting themselves in harms way.

This guy used his car, putting his own life at risk, to stop a drunk driver going down the wrong lane. Purposely hit him head on to keep him from killing someone else. Drunk driver was killed, officer was in surgery after surgery for months.

https://www.arkansasonline.com/news/2016/aug/16/trooper-on-mend-after-crash-20160816/

Amazing the officer lived.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Hold on, are we suggesting that people getting sucked into turbofan engines is a common thing? I'm going to need a little more than that A6 video and an Air India accident to take this seriously.


No but it does happen, and it’s stressed because unfortunately people have a slip of the mind when people go to walk the wings and chuck the wheels. Also a fair amount working on the ramp are 18 years old and up. I worked the ramp during summer after I graduated high school and breaks in college. It can also happen when marshaling planes out. I had the pilot of an L-1011 signal me off to the side when marshaling out because their was a plane (MD-80) that got backed up behind me. If I hadn’t moved the odds were the plane behind me would have thrown me towards the L-1011. Wouldn’t be a good outcome. 

For those not familiar here’s an L-1011 Tristar and an MD-80. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Hold on, are we suggesting that people getting sucked into turbofan engines is a common thing? I'm going to need a little more than that A6 video and an Air India accident to take this seriously.


A guy was sucked into a jet fighter engine. He survived. There is a video out on the Internet. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea he had a helmet, we don’t. That definitely helped him. 

I also missed the good ol days on a ramp when there were beer vending machines and it was I believe 35 cents a can. Part of that went to the Union, but then they realized we have people under 21 that can easily buy beer around heavy machinery, ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> A guy was sucked into a jet fighter. He survived. There is a video out on the Internet. That was a long time ago.


That was the 1991 A6 incident.

Have there been any others besides these two?

2015 Indian Air A-319 incident
2006 Continental 737 incident (my god the photos from that one)


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

'Mangled' comes to mind....



https://www.wbtv.com/2020/05/11/four-hurt-crash-south-charlotte/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> 2006 Continental 737 incident (my god the photos from that one)


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea that’s no helmet for you as I said and we were told you’re hamburger and shot far out the back of the engine. That was in 1995 when I was told this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Nailed it!

:laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


>


No one will know it was me! I'm going to say alcohol was involved.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Driving under the influence.... of stupidity?!


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

That person in the Passat is a horrendous driver. Just pointing the car at wall after wall.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> No one will know it was me! I'm going to say alcohol was involved.


The next morning.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, because he was being chased. Would have been safer for all involved to stop the pursuit or at the very least try to follow him from a distance. Doing a PIT maneuver in those circumstances in insane.


I love how the assumption always is that if police call off a pursuit the offender is just going to slow down to the speed limit and start obeying all of the traffic laws. 

The story said the initial report was that the driver drove through a stop/red to initiate the stop and then pursuit that followed. So he was already endangering people before anyone tried to pull him over. 

I was almost hit head on at 6:30AM by a guy under the influence about 10 years ago. I was out getting coffee and the last thing I expected was an SUV coming at me at high speed with two flat tires at that hour. I narrowly avoided him and watched him roll the truck three times in my rear view after he passed me. There were no police pursuing him, yet he was still driving like a maniac...  

I for one applaud the officer for risking his life to get this guy off the road. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea that’s no helmet for you as I said and we were told you’re hamburger and shot far out the back of the engine. That was in 1995 when I was told this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I worked the ramp at Fedex for 34 years. We had plenty of things sucked into engines over the years, but luckily, no people. We did have a mechanic in Memphis fall off the pushback while towing a DC10-30 and he got run over by the center main gear. I had my leg crushed by 2 dollies let loose by a tug driver and we had one kid lose his led below the knee when it stepped between dolly height rollers and had a 6K container roll over his leg. Luckily, I did not see the kid get his leg cut off.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

PZ said:


> I worked the ramp at Fedex for 34 years. We had plenty of things sucked into engines over the years, but luckily, no people. We did have a mechanic in Memphis fall off the pushback while towing a DC10-30 and he got run over by the center main gear. I had my leg crushed by 2 dollies let loose by a tug driver and we had one kid lose his led below the knee when it stepped between dolly height rollers and had a 6K container roll over his leg. Luckily, I did not see the kid get his leg cut off.


Luckily never saw someone get sucked into an engine, but did see the shirt wave as someone got a little too close but got out of the zone quick. I worked the ramp when the 777 came out and sadly the lead mechanic didn’t do a check before an engine test and a wrench got sucked in causing blades to rip through the fuselage. Word was he just walked to Ops, turned in his badge since he knew he was done. That plane sat there on the ramp for a good while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

PZ said:


> I worked the ramp at Fedex for 34 years. We had plenty of things sucked into engines over the years, but luckily, no people. We did have a mechanic in Memphis fall off the pushback while towing a DC10-30 and he got run over by the center main gear. I had my leg crushed by 2 dollies let loose by a tug driver and we had one kid lose his led below the knee when it stepped between dolly height rollers and had a 6K container roll over his leg. Luckily, I did not see the kid get his leg cut off.


In my 15 years on the ramp I’ve never seen anyone get sucked into an engine lol. Seen a couple people get jet blasted and hurt by equipment. Just last year a guy in JFK was killed by his own tug smh. Funny enough I just thought about that vid with the guy with the helmet over the weekend while I had to do a leak check standing under a running 717 engine.


----------



## Taco1933 (Nov 1, 2017)

Chmeeee said:


>


When did my mother in law get a Passat!?

*Disclaimer: My MIL doesn’t drink or do drugs. She just gets into minor low-speed collisions with stationary objects about once a quarter*


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> "Speed may have been a factor"
> 
> No. Target fixation was a factor.
> 
> Also, I love how the bike got rid of the rider, and kept on going. :laugh:


Those roads looked pretty crappy. Could the rider have hit a pothole that damaged the front tire or some hardware making the bike uncontrollable? Although he doesn't appear to be struggling or panicking either, IDK. Just a thought though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

gti_matt said:


> Those roads looked pretty crappy. Could the rider have hit a pothole that damaged the front tire or some hardware making the bike uncontrollable? Although he doesn't appear to be struggling or panicking either, IDK. Just a thought though.


I'm betting he came in way too hot- hit those two expansion joints under braking which hurt his braking and control.
So he was still trying to slow down at the corner- and maybe he lost his front brakes?
That would explain the "under brakes can't turn at all even though barely slows down" thing.
How unusual is it for brake issues on a motorcycle?
.
.
or just drunk.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Outright brake failure is unheard of on motorcycles. 
Modern bikes also have ABS but won't freak out like my old 4runner ABS does 
when it hits a bump during heavy braking. 

No, standing the bike up and going mostly straight when the road turns while braking, is just really common with
inexperienced motorcycle riders. It comes from a distrust of braking while turning (pre-ABS and super sticky
tires you might lose the front and lowside), and target fixation, and not learning
to counter-steer properly when it matters. I won't say it's never happened to me.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

gti_matt said:


> Those roads looked pretty crappy. Could the rider have hit a pothole that damaged the front tire or some hardware making the bike uncontrollable? Although he doesn't appear to be struggling or panicking either, IDK. Just a thought though.


That one is far from the worse.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

gti_matt said:


> Those roads looked pretty crappy. Could the rider have hit a pothole that damaged the front tire or some hardware making the bike uncontrollable? Although he doesn't appear to be struggling or panicking either, IDK. Just a thought though.


Dude was FLYING. Also clearly inexperienced, you can see he never even bothers to try and lean more, he just sort of goes straight on. Any experienced rider would've had that thing tipped over much further. IMO he could've easily made that turn at those speeds if he let off the brakes and counter steered... classic target fixation, looked at the rail, got scared, kept looking at the guard rail, bam, hits the guard rail.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

He probably had way too much brake, which will stand a bike up like that and make it very difficult to turn.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Double-V said:


> He probably had way too much brake, which will stand a bike up like that and make it very difficult to turn.


It looks like the brake light came on right before he nailed the wall. Maybe just a novice rider going too fast?

Edit - actually, you may be right. I think it just faced the camera better and appeared brighter.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

to me it doesn't look like he was going real fast. Overtake speed on truck wasn't crazy and truck stopped quickly. Unless he scrubbed off all speed during passing of rig...and wasn't truck supposed to be on the left side of road?

edit: two lanes turn left


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Not an accident but wacky - and pretty damn funny. I can't remember how to embed videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTt3doQktFE


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Not an accident but wacky - and pretty damn funny. I can't remember how to embed videos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTt3doQktFE


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


>


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

@McMike said:


>


Except that if you leave the URL as is (i.e. cut from youtube url in chrome)


```
[URL]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTt3doQktFE[/URL]
```
It does not work.

Remove the 'S' and it works.


```
[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTt3doQktFE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTt3doQktFE[/URL]
```


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I am surprised they give driver licenses to 12 year olds in the UK.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: 
https://www.fox2detroit.com/news/ma...that-fell-out-of-pickup-bed-on-i-696-has-died 


> WARREN, Mich. - A 71-year-old man has died after being struck by a vehicle while he was running on I-696.
> The elderly man had been driving a silver pickup truck westbound on the highway when the grill he had loaded into the back fell off the bed and into the road.
> The driver then pulled his vehicle onto the Hoover on-ramp and went to retrieve the grill. While running, a passenger vehicle traveling westbound struck him. He was later pronounced dead.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

cuppie said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> https://www.fox2detroit.com/news/ma...that-fell-out-of-pickup-bed-on-i-696-has-died


People driving down the highway with completely unsecured loads in the back of trucks with no tailgates or even sh*t trailers is a REAL problem here.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> People driving down the highway with completely unsecured loads in the back of trucks with no tailgates or even sh*t trailers is a REAL problem here.


We have a few gravel pits around us, so, naturally dump trucks. 

With stickers "We cover our loads" driving down the highway at 60mph. 

No, no you don't cover your loads.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> We have a few gravel pits around us, so, naturally dump trucks.
> 
> With stickers "We cover our loads" driving down the highway at 60mph.
> 
> No, no you don't cover your loads.


We do too.
They all have the "STAY BACK 50,000,000 FEET-NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR BROKEN WINDSHIELDS" signs on the back.
Not sure why it is legal for businesses to have such ridiculously stupid signs on their vehicles.
You don't get to force every back 100 feet just in case you didn't secure your load. :facepalm:


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> People driving down the highway with completely unsecured loads in the back of trucks with no tailgates or even sh*t trailers is a REAL problem here.


 Well, that's everywhere. 

Best memory: Truck driving down Telegraph (US-24), looks like a dinette set (and other things) in the bed. Straps? Nah - don't need those. 
Watch the air (everyone's doing ~55-60mph) grab one of the chairs, toss it about 12-15' up into the air. Watch chair tumble thru air, then smash itself to bits on the road. 
Dude quite possibly had no idea that it ejected itself.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

cuppie said:


> Well, that's everywhere.
> 
> Best memory: Truck driving down Telegraph (US-24), looks like a dinette set (and other things) in the bed. Straps? Nah - don't need those.
> Watch the air (everyone's doing ~55-60mph) grab one of the chairs, toss it about 12-15' up into the air. Watch chair tumble thru air, then smash itself to bits on the road.
> Dude quite possibly had no idea that it ejected itself.


Was walking one night in town like 15 years ago and this slammed 80s minitruck drove by me and turn left in front of me.
The heavy tall metal table - looked like maybe a welding table - rolled out of the bed.
I jumped over ad helped the guy load it back in the bed.
As we got it situated back in the bed, I asked if he had any twine, rope, or bungee-cords to hold it in.
He said confidently.. and I quote: "It doesn't need that. It's too heavy to go anywhere."
Me: :what:


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> People driving down the highway with completely unsecured loads in the back of trucks with no tailgates or even sh*t trailers is a REAL problem here.


I sidestep this problem by carrying cargo in a van. I have never had anything go flying out the back. But I realize pickup trucks are the rage right now, and vans are very uncool. 

:beer:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Only time I've ever used a pickup truck without using tie down straps was when I was helping a friend move. It was like a mile down the street, and I drove like 10mph the whole way.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I saw on the hwy yesterday 3 brand new plastic lawn chairs (still had stickers on them) and a bag of mulch. the mulch was a surprise.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

https://smnewsnet.com/archives/4740...rs-worked-to-free-victim-for-nearly-one-hour/

Driver has serious injuries

"speed appears to be a major factor"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Claff said:


> Driver has serious injuries
> 
> "speed appears to be a major factor"


I wood blame the tree.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I wood blame the tree.


No s**t. Those f**kers are always jumping out in front of things. I can't tell you how many times one jumped in front of me snowmobiling.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Of course it is the tree’s fault. It’s sitting in the driver’s seat.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

you could say he nailed it


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

He was just trying to say "wood plow."

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Does this count,


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

No but it is pretty damn awesome. Wish we knew the backstory.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> Does this count,
> 
> Paint_Fight.YouTube


Related: https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/...leaves-road-streaked-with-blue-paint/2308060/



>


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

NotFast said:


> No but it is pretty damn awesome. Wish we knew the backstory.


Guy was standing closer then 6’ and when asked to please step back all he’ll broke loose


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

P Q said:


> Guy was standing closer then 6’ and when asked to please step back all he’ll broke loose


Wow. Just wow. That's a lot of violence for the 6 foot rule.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

NotFast said:


> Wow. Just wow. That's a lot of violence for the 6 foot rule.


There is no way I would start a fight involving paint being thrown around. Last thing I would want to do is get back in my car with wet paint on my clothes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

NotFast said:


> Wow. Just wow. That's a lot of violence for the 6 foot rule.


Gotta love the older man slapping people instead of punching them. :laugh:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

No accident, but wacky in traffic.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Get off your damn phone and drive!


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> No accident, but wacky in traffic.



Stupid bitch. That guy had waaaaaaaay too much patience.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Senior Member said:


> No accident, but wacky in traffic.


"I'm so sorry, ma'am, I beeped at you to move when you were blocking the right-of-way. But long after we get back to our daily routine, I'll still have a job somewhere, and you'll still be a fat fvck with a personality disorder" :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

"This is going to hurt you more than me."

Karen spotted.
I assume that was all over him having the audacity to beep his horn at her for not moving?:facepalm:


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Claff said:


> https://smnewsnet.com/archives/4740...rs-worked-to-free-victim-for-nearly-one-hour/
> 
> Driver has serious injuries
> 
> "speed appears to be a major factor"



The article says that the Maryland Go Team was dispatched which usually means that they had to do an advanced medical procedure to stabilize the person or remove them from the car. In my years in Maryland public safety, I've only heard of them being dispatched to do on scene amputations and/or medications for crush injuries (usually industrial accidents or trailer under-ride accidents).


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> Stupid bitch. That guy had waaaaaaaay too much patience.


He only got a few minutes of her. 

She goes home to someone every day. That's where I would like to send my patience award.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

@McMike said:


> He only got a few minutes of her.
> 
> She goes home to someone every day. That's where I would like to send my patience award.


Maybe it's worse where she goes and she ran out of patience

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

@McMike said:


> He only got a few minutes of her.
> 
> She goes home to her cats every day. That's where I would like to send my patience award.


ftfy.

he was polite and professional, she was triggered.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

*Car flips onto front bumper in White Oak crash, gets entangled in power lines*
A car crashed through a fence, went down an embankment, flipped up on its front bumper and got entangled in power lines Friday in White Oak, Maryland. It happened near the Shoppes of Burnt Mills on Route 29. Some lanes were blocked as a result. The driver was not injured, according to Montgomery County Fire and Rescue spokesman Pete Piringer. https://wjla.com/news/local/photos-c...s-in-white-oak





























Fents & Crub...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just came in to O’Riley Auto Parts for some new brake pads.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Just came in to O’Riley Auto Parts for some new brake pads.


Cop has dealt with idiots so often he's bored.

cleanup aisle 3


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Hurry up, sale ends tomorrow . . . 



spockcat said:


> Just came in to O’Riley Auto Parts for some new brake pads.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> Cop has dealt with idiots so often he's bored.
> 
> cleanup aisle 3


Sad thing.. he probably has dealt with this type of crap before.
Google "car crash auto parts store".
Here is another crash in an OReillys from 7 months ago.








.
.
An Advance from just three weeks ago.








.
And another one.








.
And another one.








.
.
and another one.








.
.
and other one.








.
.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Just came in to O’Riley Auto Parts for some new brake pads.


“But Officer, the sign said ‘Drive Through’!” 

:beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Sad thing.. he probably has dealt with this type of crap before.
> Google "car crash auto parts store".
> Here is another crash in an OReillys from 7 months ago.


Never mind the store. Who is still driving a Beretta in 2019?


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Seriously, how does this $hit keep happening???? :what: This CAN'T all be blamed on old people forgetting the difference between brake and gas pedals. In fact, I would be willing to bet few if any of those auto parts stores messes were elderly folk, they were likely young ones too busy with things other than driving. :thumbdown: In the last few weeks down here three people drove into houses, another one ended up in someone's backyard swimming pool, and another in a convenience store. Is everyone these days SO self-absorbed you can't watch what you're doing????

Stay off the g-d phones, for once. 

/rant


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Alpha-3 said:


> Seriously, how does this $hit keep happening????
> 
> In the last few weeks down here three people drove into houses, another one ended up in someone's backyard swimming pool, and another in a convenience store.
> 
> /rant


Checks location... yep, makes sense to me. :laugh:


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Just came in to O’Riley Auto Parts for some new brake pads.


"Honey, I'm going to be late. Some assclown crashed into an O'Reilly's. They ain't got no Twinkies in here! Why can't these people crash into a 7-11 or AM/PM?"


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

@McMike said:


> Never mind the store. Who is still driving a Beretta in 2019?


the typical oreilly/autozone clientele who gotta keep their old american beaters running


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That steep ramp to parking area transition does seem extreme.
Especially since there appeases to be plenty of room to make the transition less extreme.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I wonder if the nice smooth transition painted on the wall fooled the driver into thinking
that's what the floor was going to do as well. Normally folks in supercars are 
more aware of sharp driveway transitions like that.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Daemon42 said:


> I wonder if the nice smooth transition painted on the wall fooled the driver into thinking
> that's what the floor was going to do as well. Normally folks in supercars are
> more aware of sharp driveway transitions like that.


Could be a rental.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Daemon42 said:


> I wonder if the nice smooth transition painted on the wall fooled the driver into thinking
> that's what the floor was going to do as well. *Normally folks in supercars are
> more aware of sharp driveway transitions like that.*


I agree... I'm sure the driver was driving somewhat slowly, s/he apparently didn't drive very far at all once the damage occurred...


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

AutoBear said:


>


I wonder if that's in Lincoln Square in Bellevue, WA. There's a club that attracts money and bad decisions. Marshawn Lynch has been known to frequent it when he was a Seahawk.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Never mind the store. Who is still driving a Beretta in 2019?


That was the last one.:laugh: All done!


----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)

That's a McLaren MP4-12C with a (probably) poorly attached 650S body kit. https://carbuzz.com/news/this-fake-mclaren-650s-broke-into-pieces-while-driving


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

TaaT said:


>



Strong building. Damn


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Strong building. Damn


the dipstick missed the lightpole. amateur.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Strong building. Damn


That's the daycare. They are trying to get there on time so they won't be charged the late fine.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


He hit the crub straight through the fents, and then slid on the briks. Whoa!


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> He hit the crub straight through the fents, and then slid on the briks. Whoa!


Looks like they just clipped the light pole. Surprised it’s still standing.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Time to buy a lotto ticket https://imgur.com/gallery/Rtk4LHU


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> He hit the crub straight through the fents, and then slid on the briks. Whoa!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

> British Prime Minister Boris Johnson was in a minor car crash on Wednesday after a protester ran in front of the vehicle as it left Parliament. No one was hurt.
> 
> Footage posted on social media showed a man step running toward the silver Jaguar as it drove out of the gates of Parliament accompanied by a police motorcycle outrider and a Range Rover support vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks like a fat guy going down a water slide.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Looked good for the first 2 seconds


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Looked good for the first 2 seconds


https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=1142449389461654 

Never lift


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Wonder if the driver was yelling "Quattro!" like "Leroy Jenkins."


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

20thAna3282 said:


> Looks like a fat guy going down a water slide.


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Only serious injuries.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


I did this exact thing in my RX8 once.
Except there was no water and I was not driving.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

https://abc7.com/motorcycle-collision-minivan-91-freeway-corona/6257266/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> https://abc7.com/motorcycle-collision-minivan-91-freeway-corona/6257266/


WTF? Article says there wasn't a rider anywhere is sight, and doesn't anything else about a rider. 










Edit - found another article with some more details. 



> Somehow, the motorcycle's driver escaped the crash with minor injuries, according to investigators.
> 
> The California Highway Patrol said the minivan and motorcycle were involved in a crash on the Riverside Freeway near the Ontario (15) Freeway at 7 p.m. Friday, NBC4 reported.


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

That was funny until I noticed the racist title.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> That was funny until I noticed the racist title.


huh????


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

elite.mafia said:


> huh????


Frank Drebin.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

An old prospector placed an ad in the newspaper in the late 1880s for a man to help with his mining operation. The next day, three guys showed up: A black guy, a Mexican guy, and a Chinese guy. Not wanting to upset any of them, he gave them each something to do: He told the black guy to load the ore into the tram car, the Mexican guy was to bring the tram car to the surface to unload, and not having anything else to offer, told the Chinese guy he would be in charge of Supplies. They all went into the mine to work, but when he blew the whistle at 5pm, only the black guy and the Mexican guy came back out. Worried, they all refueled their lamps and went back into the mine to look for the Chinese guy, to no avail. After many hours, the miner gave up and said, "fellows, let's go back out and get help... We've got to find him!" Just as they neared the mine entrance, the Chinese guy, who had been hiding in one of the side shafts all along, jumped out behind them waving his arms and yelled.....


"SUPPLIES!"

:laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> WTF? Article says there wasn't a rider anywhere is sight, and doesn't anything else about a rider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will all that room that minivans have, why didn't she just throw the bike in the back? One more example of what a full-size SUV can't do.


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> Will all that room that minivans have, why didn't she just throw the bike in the back? One more example of what a full-size SUV can't do.


She? We can't know for sure how they identify, but the short haircut, facial hair, and masculine minivan (women prefer F-series based trucks/SUVs, 'F' for female) should have been the hint this was a man, man. News says they arrested George Cesar Valentin, age 25, for the hit and run later that day. He had to know he was going to be caught; makes you wonder what he had in the vehicle or on him that he thought would be a worse charge than felony hit and run in broad daylight.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ducman69 said:


> She? We can't know for sure how they identify, but the short haircut, facial hair, and masculine minivan (women prefer F-series based trucks/SUVs, 'F' for female) should have been the hint this was a man, man. News says they arrested George Cesar Valentin, age 25, for the hit and run later that day. He had to know he was going to be caught; makes you wonder what he had in the vehicle or on him that he thought would be a worse charge than felony hit and run in broad daylight.


He probably thought he would be able to report the minivan as stolen and not have to face any charges. Or he was on drugs/drunk and didn't want the DUI.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

boogetyboogety said:


> An old prospector placed an ad in the newspaper in the late 1880s for a man to help with his mining operation. The next day, three guys showed up: A black guy, a Mexican guy, and a Chinese guy. Not wanting to upset any of them, he gave them each something to do: He told the black guy to load the ore into the tram car, the Mexican guy was to bring the tram car to the surface to unload, and not having anything else to offer, told the Chinese guy he would be in charge of Supplies. They all went into the mine to work, but when he blew the whistle at 5pm, only the black guy and the Mexican guy came back out. Worried, they all refueled their lamps and went back into the mine to look for the Chinese guy, to no avail. After many hours, the miner gave up and said, "fellows, let's go back out and get help... We've got to find him!" Just as they neared the mine entrance, the Chinese guy, who had been hiding in one of the side shafts all along, jumped out behind them waving his arms and yelled.....
> 
> 
> "SUPPLIES!"
> ...


Weird thing to say in the accident thread, but OK. 

1/5


----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Weird thing to say in the accident thread, but OK.


Context was title of other video, I got a chuckle. :laugh:

BTW, not sure if qualifies as wacky, but I caught these on my dashcam:
https://vimeo.com/193793416
https://vimeo.com/215995477


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

boogetyboogety said:


> An old prospector placed an ad in the newspaper in the late 1880s for a man to help with his mining operation. The next day, three guys showed up: A black guy, a Mexican guy, and a Chinese guy. Not wanting to upset any of them, he gave them each something to do: He told the black guy to load the ore into the tram car, the Mexican guy was to bring the tram car to the surface to unload, and not having anything else to offer, told the Chinese guy he would be in charge of Supplies. They all went into the mine to work, but when he blew the whistle at 5pm, only the black guy and the Mexican guy came back out. Worried, they all refueled their lamps and went back into the mine to look for the Chinese guy, to no avail. After many hours, the miner gave up and said, "fellows, let's go back out and get help... We've got to find him!" Just as they neared the mine entrance, the Chinese guy, who had been hiding in one of the side shafts all along, jumped out behind them waving his arms and yelled.....
> 
> 
> "SUPPLIES!"
> ...


not going to lie here this made me smile :beer:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://imgur.com/gallery/Vxva2cd


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> https://imgur.com/gallery/Vxva2cd


Wow. What.... happened? Both the white whatever and the bike ran the red at high speed.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

NotFast said:


> Wow. What.... happened? Both the white whatever and the bike ran the red at high speed.


I'm going to guess that they were racing or something else that was illegal for them to run a red light at that kind of speed.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Glug glug splish splash



















https://sanduskyregister.com/news/2...DtA9K4csfdFSJ-Gg9Pp1eRQOTrGtcQ55sD3u3rQsm-7NQ



> *Cardinals WR arrested in Put-in-Bay*
> 
> PUT-IN-BAY — An NFL player was arrested in Put-in-Bay Saturday after he allegedly drove intoxicated into Lake Erie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Claff said:


>


But Officer, the sign says “Put-In-Bay”.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Wrong way driver meets a concrete divider.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Jeebus


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

I don’t think they walked away from that one...


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

In which you discover that they only add the impact attenuators to the correct end of the barrier.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Holy sh*t. How fast were they going? If not speeding, that's worse than I thought for a gen 1 Mazda 3.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

stealthboost said:


> I don’t think they walked away from that one...


Indeed, they did not. https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/vehicle-...s-into-concrete-barrier-driver-dead-1.3906406


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Holy sh*t. How fast were they going? If not speeding, that's worse than I thought for a gen 1 Mazda 3.


I'm not sure even a new car would fare much better.
That's a very unusual crash- hitting a very narrow immovable object perfectly lined up and center front.
The reinforced concrete edge cut through the car like a knife.
That's why the edge towards traffic usually has some type of added crash structure to give car crash structures more of a chance- but this guy was going backwards on that highway.
.
Was the driver suicidal?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Fishing was good in Richmond yesterday. **edit - Lynchburg. The James river goes through Richmond, and I thought that's where it was. Ooops*** 

https://www.wsls.com/news/local/202...of-james-river-one-with-human-remains-inside/


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

The deadly crub car.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Fishing was good in Richmond yesterday.


Wow... those all actually look really good for having been underwater for several year.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> But Officer, the sign says “Put-In-Bay”.


Seriously of all towns this particular accident could have happened in it had to be Put-In-Bay.:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Fishing was good in Richmond yesterday. **edit - Lynchburg. The James river goes through Richmond, and I thought that's where it was. Ooops***


I can't find the article now as this happened like 15 years ago, but they were testing side aiming radar in an old flooded quarry and found several vehicles.
It was a quarry.. cars were dumped there on purpose (stolen, maybe involved in a crime).


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> I'm not sure even a new car would fare much better.
> That's a very unusual crash- hitting a very narrow immovable object perfectly lined up and center front.
> The reinforced concrete edge cut through the car like a knife.
> That's why the edge towards traffic usually has some type of added crash structure to give car crash structures more of a chance- but this guy was going backwards on that highway.
> ...


It is quite unusual, I'm just surprised from the final outcome. I expected a fairly safe compact car for the day to do much better in front crashes, even awkward angles like the one above.

Moral of the story; don't drive the wrong way. If you do, don't crash into sh*t.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A few years old and it may have been posted here before but worth the watch.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

spockcat said:


> A few years old and it may have been posted here before but worth the watch.


Like a glove.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> I can't find the article now as this happened like 15 years ago, but they were testing side aiming radar in an old flooded quarry and found several vehicles.
> It was a quarry.. cars were dumped there on purpose (stolen, maybe involved in a crime).


I remember one from a lake with the same situation - they were doing some testing of some new sonar recovery system, and found some bodies in a car. 
https://www.cnn.com/2013/09/18/us/oklahoma-lake-car-bodies/index.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2.0_Mazda said:


> It is quite unusual, I'm just surprised from the final outcome. I expected a fairly safe compact car for the day to do much better in front crashes, even awkward angles like the one above.
> 
> Moral of the story; don't drive the wrong way. If you do, don't crash into sh*t.


Only have crashes that your vehicle was designed for?
That takes planning!:laugh:


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Like a glove.


lol, quite.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

That Quick-Quack car wash....I gotta give grandpa points for sticking the landing right in a parking spot.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Like a glove.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Gotta get to the housewares section as fast as possible



















Made it!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


The driver was framed.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

the harder I step on the brake the faster it's going.

Prius? someone reversed the polarity on the regenerative brakes. :laugh:


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

They were in a hurry to correct the spelling of the "HouseWARE" sign.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Remember to un-mute.
https://imgur.com/gallery/cY7qPX1
It almost looks like the creation story of the LOL truck.
shorturl.at/gwFLQ


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Remember to un-mute.
> https://imgur.com/gallery/cY7qPX1
> It almost looks like the creation story of the LOL truck.
> shorturl.at/gwFLQ


It looks like if they used the lane to the right then the accident would have been avoided.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe they should try flapping the doors really fast to get out?


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Doesn’t the X have air suspension? Chad and Becky ought to jack it up if so


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Doesn’t the X have air suspension? Chad and Becky ought to jack it up if so


They have probably dug themselves in too deep for that to matter.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> They have probably dug themselves in too deep for that to matter.


And have no season tires.

Without off road or scalloped tires any vehicle is screwed in that sand. 

Make better decisions.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Remember to un-mute.
> https://imgur.com/gallery/cY7qPX1
> It almost looks like the creation story of the LOL truck.
> shorturl.at/gwFLQ


 It's funny withOUT sound! But, hearing that quick scream that the truck makes when the box gets ripped off..... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Remember to un-mute.
> https://imgur.com/gallery/cY7qPX1
> It almost looks like the creation story of the LOL truck.
> shorturl.at/gwFLQ


Who the heck built that overhang? Didn’t even budge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2ohgti said:


>


Wait, whose door skin is that?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry, no embed. Careless driving causes roll over. 

https://www.wnky.com/caught-on-camera-car-flips-onto-sidewalk/


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Wait, whose door skin is that?


Looks like the car with the door skin was t-boned while moving, the CRV scraped down the side, and pulled the door skin off the car it hit.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Sorry, no embed. Careless driving causes roll over.
> 
> https://www.wnky.com/caught-on-camera-car-flips-onto-sidewalk/


love the sensationalism:


> Security video shows a terrifying crash on a Medford, Oregon street.


I wonder why Emmett's in Oregon.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Sorry, no embed. Careless driving causes roll over.
> 
> https://www.wnky.com/caught-on-camera-car-flips-onto-sidewalk/


I'm surprised they didn't drive off.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

@McMike said:


> Sorry, no embed. Careless driving causes roll over.
> 
> https://www.wnky.com/caught-on-camera-car-flips-onto-sidewalk/


wow that is wacky, wouldn't have expected the car to roll like that


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

elite.mafia said:


> wow that is wacky, wouldn't have expected the car to roll like that


Yeah, just a tap on the front fender sent the car on a roll.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Not that surprising. The fenders would have mashed inward a bit, allowing the front face of the trailing car's right front wheel to climb over the rear face of Emmett's left front tire as he cut the car off. The contact and direction of rotation made this happen easily.


----------



## EhTilt (Jul 17, 2019)

BRealistic said:


> I'm surprised they didn't drive off.


Hi, I sent you a PM - I need your help in posting a wacky accident here and I am unable to, because I do not have 5 posts yet to be eligible to link a URL. 

Thanks and cheers


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EhTilt said:


> Hi, I sent you a PM - I need your help in posting a wacky accident here and I am unable to, because I do not have 5 posts yet to be eligible to link a URL.
> 
> Thanks and cheers


I suppose you could PM me with the URL too instead of posting one more time.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Sorry, no embed. Careless driving causes roll over.
> 
> https://www.wnky.com/caught-on-camera-car-flips-onto-sidewalk/


Ha, that's a couple towns down the road from me. Surprised there weren't any tweakers hanging out. That's a pretty shiatty area....Medford goes by other classy names such as Methford, Dreadford.......hell :laugh:


----------



## EhTilt (Jul 17, 2019)

@McMike said:


> I suppose you could PM me with the URL too instead of posting one more time.


Done. Thank you kindly 

Cheers


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

EhTilt said:


> Done. Thank you kindly
> 
> Cheers


PM received, and this is wacky. Not only was the URL on topic, what in the world took the slack out of that cable?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

@McMike said:


> PM received, and this is wacky. Not only was the URL on topic, what in the world took the slack out of that cable?


I LOL'd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

@McMike said:


> PM received, and this is wacky. Not only was the URL on topic, what in the world took the slack out of that cable?



wow... slow down speed to .25 and it's like a stunt movie. Guy really nailed that woman... whoa


----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

That hurt my nads


----------



## EhTilt (Jul 17, 2019)

@McMike said:


> PM received, and this is wacky. Not only was the URL on topic, what in the world took the slack out of that cable?


Thank you for posting this on my behalf. It happened a few days ago here in Bangalore (India). The cable had snagged itself around the auto's rear wheels and the poor driver was trying to unravel it when a passing scooter snagged the cable and jerked it, causing the auto-driver to get caught and thrown.

BTW, "auto" stands for "auto-rickshaw". In other Asian countries it is called "tuk-tuk".

The auto driver walked away uninjured but the woman he fell on needed 50+ stitches.

Loose hanging cables are a menace here in India. ISPs and Cable TV operators just hang cables off tree branches or electric poles or someone's balcony etc.; and there's no enforcement against this because of course, cops and the local policitians are paid off regularly.

There was even a case a while ago where someone was transporting a generator (whose exhaust was sticking up from the generator's body) on the bed of a pick-up truck, and the exhaust snagged a low-hanging cable, dragged the whole thing with it. The funny and sad part was that that cable was looped around someone's second-floor balcony railing; and that railing got separated from the building and pulled down the balcony with it. No action taken against anybody.

Cheers


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

EhTilt said:


> Thank you for posting this on my behalf. It happened a few days ago here in Bangalore (India). The cable had snagged itself around the auto's rear wheels and the poor driver was trying to unravel it when a passing scooter snagged the cable and jerked it, causing the auto-driver to get caught and thrown.
> 
> BTW, "auto" stands for "auto-rickshaw". In other Asian countries it is called "tuk-tuk".
> 
> ...


I'm going to remind myself to always land on a woman if I happen to get slingshot thrown into the air by one of those cables.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EhTilt said:


> Loose hanging cables are a menace here in India. ISPs and Cable TV operators just hang cables off tree branches or electric poles or someone's balcony etc.; and there's no enforcement against this because of course, cops and the local policitians are paid off regularly.


Namaste
Hopefully fast wifi will come to those areas and make all those cables unnecessary.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

NSFW language


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

PlatinumGLS said:


> NSFW language


Reminded me of Tuneman.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> NSFW language


Did they kill a hitchhiker at the end? I fail to see Mustang-goings-on.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

GreenandChrome said:


> Did they kill a hitchhiker at the end? I fail to see Mustang-goings-on.


lol thinking the same thing. Would only be Mustang-ish if there was a crowd of people in the grass.


----------



## EhTilt (Jul 17, 2019)

BRealistic said:


> Namaste
> Hopefully fast wifi will come to those areas and make all those cables unnecessary.


Oh, most places here have Gigabit fibrenet and it is quite cheap with unlimited data etc. As far as internet goes, there are very very few countries that can match India, mainly because we were so late into the game and did not have old and obsolete infrastructure to replace.

But the cables will never go away, because they are the fibre-optic cables from the ISP to the last-mile access point - those cannot be done away with.

And by fast wifi I guess you mean stuff like google (or someone else) providing free wifi on the streets etc. That too is available in some of the major metros, but those are privacy nightmares of course, so not many people use them. Cell-phone internet too (LTE and very soon 5G) is quite cheap and very very fast.

Plus, the cables on the trees etc. are not just internet cables, they're also power transmission cables, telephone cables (yes, there are people like me who still have a land-line also), cable-TV cables etc.

Finally, thank you for respecting the culture and saying "Namaste". Unfortunately, this form of greeting is only in the North of India (which is what most of the world assumes is "India"), and that too only among the more conservative and older folk. I am from the South of India - I do not even speak that language (Hindi). I speak a completely different language with zero similarity to Hindi. If I travel to any other state (even my neighbouring one) the only way we can communicate is English.

Apologies for going completely off-topic and the unnecessary education. Now back to regular programming. 

Cheers


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

EhTilt said:


> Finally, thank you for respecting the culture and saying "Namaste". Unfortunately, this form of greeting is only in the North of India (which is what most of the world assumes is "India"), and that too only among the more conservative and older folk. I am from the South of India - I do not even speak that language (Hindi). I speak a completely different language with zero similarity to Hindi. If I travel to any other state (even my neighbouring one) the only way we can communicate is English.
> 
> Apologies for going completely off-topic and the unnecessary education. Now back to regular programming.
> 
> Cheers


So you are from Bollywood!? :laugh:

I felt bad for ignoring your PM with the video (I was being overly suspicious), so I tried to be extra nice.
My google-foo is weak now.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Wait, whose door skin is that?


The car the Subaru T boned. Not sure what kind of car, didn’t really look. 

This one is whacky too.


----------



## IK1015 (Jul 28, 2009)

2ohgti said:


> The car the Subaru T boned. Not sure what kind of car, didn’t really look.
> 
> This one is whacky too.


Kia Soul...


----------



## EhTilt (Jul 17, 2019)

BRealistic said:


> So you are from Bollywood!? :laugh:


Heheheheh nope. Do not speak the language. And each of the four Southern states has its own movie industry catering to its language, each one as large as "Bollywood".



BRealistic said:


> I felt bad for ignoring your PM with the video (I was being overly suspicious), so I tried to be extra nice.
> My google-foo is weak now.


Oh, I did not realise you were ignoring me. I just presumed you had not seen the message yet. Anyway, no offence taken - I too am quite wary of unsolicited messages from people I am not familiar with - and even from people I am familiar with unless it is verified.

Cheers


----------



## Ilikewaffles (Aug 15, 2018)

Well tonight was interesting, I was there for this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ilikewaffles said:


> Well tonight was interesting, I was there for this.


Best way to avoid the Rona when going to a bar is to stay in your car with the windows rolled up and use the recirc button. :thumbup:

And it was LADIES NIGHT tonight. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone decided to break this up into two clips. Just watch until it transitions to another clip










There was a TMZ link, but I didn't want to give them the click.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ilikewaffles said:


> Well tonight was interesting, I was there for this.


You the driver? Wow.
Did you have a beef with that establishment?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Someone decided to break this up into two clips. Just watch until it transitions to another clip
> 
> There was a TMZ link, but I didn't want to give them the click.


She was eventually rescued by a very odd looking and irritated clown that just happened to already be in the drain system.
The clown disappeared before being questioned or photographed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Someone decided to break this up into two clips. Just watch until it transitions to another clip
> 
> 
> There was a TMZ link, but I didn't want to give them the click.


Likely the YT poster broke the video up for clicks/monetization.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Likely the YT poster broke the video up for clicks/monetization.


That's what I figured. LOL @ "Subscribe for more!" at the end of each one. Dude, you're annoying me right now, why would I want more of that?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I feel that people who mix up the brake and accelerator pedals should have their license revoked until they pass a driving test.

And not an American driving test, a real driving test. :laugh:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ and people who drive automatics with both feet on the pedals

:banghead:


----------



## kal (Feb 16, 1999)

DUB0RA said:


> ^^^ and people who drive automatics with both feet on the pedals
> 
> :banghead:


I have seen a few of them here as well. At first I thought they had rewired the brake lights to stay on all the time. Never understood why a person would accelerate from a light/stop sign with the brake lights lit up and then cruise with them still lit up.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DUB0RA said:


> ^^^ and people who drive automatics with both feet on the pedals
> 
> :banghead:


My driver's license tester threatened to fail me for using the same foot for both the brake and throttle.
I explained that I was used to driving a manual and used our big auto sedan for the test.
He claimed I could easily press the wrong pedal if I got them mixed up in an emergency parturition since I used the same foot.
Well.. if I was that dumb, I could get my feet mixed up too, right?


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

kal said:


> I have seen a few of them here as well. At first I thought they had rewired the brake lights to stay on all the time. Never understood why a person would accelerate from a light/stop sign with the brake lights lit up and then cruise with them still lit up.


They're the worst, it's like they have no idea you can just let off the accelerator without having to stomp on the brakes just bc the car ahead is driving slower


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> My driver's license tester threatened to fail me for using the same foot for both the brake and throttle.
> I explained that I was used to driving a manual and used our big auto sedan for the test.
> He claimed I could easily press the wrong pedal if I got them mixed up in an emergency parturition since I used the same foot.
> Well.. if I was that dumb, I could get my feet mixed up too, right?


Wow, that is the craziest thing I have ever heard. Can he legally do that?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Someone decided to break this up into two clips. Just watch until it transitions to another clip


Glad Emmett's still entertaining us.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

DUB0RA said:


> ^^^ and people who drive automatics with both feet on the pedals
> 
> :banghead:


When I first saw your post, I though how absurd, that is not a thing.

Then I saw the replies.
And welp I think I saw this on Wednesday.
I swore this POS sedan had his lights on - because I saw really, really, bright running lights as I approached from behind. (see it never occurred to be that it would be brake lights - because he was left lane cruising on the interstate at a decnt clip)

Eventually I passed, and checked out his opaquing head lamp covers - no, the lights weren't on.

Now, I think I saw one of these things you describe.

I don't even know what to think about Brealistic's post. That is some bs there.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

https://gtspirit.com/2020/08/13/bugatti-chiron-crash-on-mountain-road/


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

TaaT said:


> https://gtspirit.com/2020/08/13/bugatti-chiron-crash-on-mountain-road/


WAG group meet??


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^ Fortunately for the police officer, his body was relaxed before the accident because he didn't see it coming.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

edit. wheelchair in the bed, which means hand controls in the cab.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> edit. wheelchair in the bed, which means hand controls in the cab.


Well that was entertaining. (cops be like WTF~!!!, get out da vehicle~!)


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

So the truck driver looks at the drone (or whatever high-res camera the photographer is using) and bumps the Jeep?

I don't think I've ever see a Wacky Accident posted here in 4K


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> edit. wheelchair in the bed, which means hand controls in the cab.




Why were they filming? so weird

cops reaction is priceless


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Posting here because this is somewhat wacky and a lot of front bumpers were damaged that day.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Surprise, it's some douche who doesn't maintain his trailer. I'm shocked to see that


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Surprise, it's some douche who doesn't maintain his trailer. I'm shocked to see that


I'm guessing a stuck brake overheated enough to cause an axle/hub failure.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

shame it didn't bounce into trash can


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I'm guessing a stuck brake overheated enough to cause an axle/hub failure.


Or bearings have never been greased.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Surprise, it's some douche who doesn't maintain his trailer. I'm shocked to see that


There it is. It was the RR trailer tire


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> There it is. It was the RR trailer tire



Stuff like this really bothers me, it is so irresponsible. So now not only has the guy's negligence damaged someone's property, he has likely also driven all the way to his destination with one (possibly three )overloaded tire(s), which could have caused other major problems as well. :thumbdown:


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Stuff like this really bothers me, it is so irresponsible. So now not only has the guy's negligence damaged someone's property, he has likely also driven all the way to his destination with one (possibly three )overloaded tire(s), which could have caused other major problems as well. :thumbdown:


I think for me the irony is the video of the massive fire posted right before it. I know that specific fire wasnt caused by a negligent trailer owner, but the amount of brush fires we have here do to idiots letting their safety chains drag on the ground and spark, or the massive fire that smoking hot tire could have caused had it rolled into a field instead of a house..


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Or bearings have never been greased.


What? What is this nonsense?!

:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Or bearings have never been greased.


It looks like the smoke is coming from the hub/grease not the tire.
So it was greased at some point. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


They should play the lottery.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Matt Farah's marketing team has gotten creative. 

And a bit intrusive.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

GreenandChrome said:


> What? What is this nonsense?!
> 
> :laugh:


Yeah, they grease them at the factory, that's good enough, right? :sly:


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Happened here locally, not much detail. Teenage female driver flipped the car over the GMC truck shown here, and ended up on the roof of the house.
It’s a slow city parkway, nice homes and smooth roads. 

This wreck happened at a bend in the road. I guess his house has been wrecked a few times.

There has to be some good doorbell cam footage!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://imgur.com/gallery/x9NiUCs


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Am I crazy or is that just two different trucks? I don't see a mustang in the "before" video


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> Am I crazy or is that just two different trucks? I don't see a mustang in the "before" video


Nope. Not crazy. Hardly any of the cars match.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

20thAna3282 said:


> Am I crazy or is that just two different trucks? I don't see a mustang in the "before" video


Definitely two different trucks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*This is not the jury pool*



> A driver is okay af*ter his truck goes astray near the Pinel*las County Court*house.
> 
> A Largo man es*caped with*out in*jury Wed*nes*day af*ter his pickup plunged into a pond at the Pinel*las County Court*house in Largo.
> 
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

> his boot became entangled with the gas pedal as he tried to enter a parking space, troopers said.


entangled


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Th*at is o*ne dir*ty po*ol!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Th*at is o*ne dir*ty po*ol!


LOL, when I posted that I didn't even notice that the website added the asterisks to prevent copying. :laugh:


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> entangled


boots need love, too.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Sacramento:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's not wacky.. that's just extreme. 
The Chrysler 300 was pushed by the semi into several hard collisions.
I'm not sure many vehicles could handle that and properly protect the occupants.

https://www.kcra.com/article/one-killed-in-crash-on-i-5-in-south-sacramento/33961612#


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Running that big rig scene at 1/2 speed makes it look like some sort of Arnold S. movie... Dang~!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Running that big rig scene at 1/2 speed makes it look like some sort of Arnold S. movie... Dang~!


It really does look like a movie scene the way the camera angle is. Crazy.


----------



## antilock (Feb 20, 2015)

Wheelstand said:


> Sacramento:


From what I see that trucker took a BMW X3 or 5 , Kia Optima, Honda Odyssey, Honda Civic, Prius, GMC Sierra, plus 2 unidentifiable vehicles with it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

antilock said:


> From what I see that trucker took a BMW X3 or 5 , Kia Optima, Honda Odyssey, Honda Civic, Prius, GMC Sierra, plus 2 unidentifiable vehicles with it.


That was definitely a BMW wagon it first hit. Scary ****. Based on close calls I have seen on the road with trucks I am surprised to see no tire smoke from the tractor trailer. The truck seems to change posture suggesting braking, but not full lock.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> That's not wacky.. that's just extreme.
> The Chrysler 300 was pushed by the semi into several hard collisions.
> I'm not sure many vehicles could handle that and properly protect the occupants.
> 
> https://www.kcra.com/article/one-killed-in-crash-on-i-5-in-south-sacramento/33961612#


Looks like the big rig driver fell asleep... I didn't see any attempt to slow down before it chewed up the BMW wagon. BTW, why was the big rig doing in the 2nd lane of a 4 lane freeway in the first place :screwy:


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Automatic breaking is nearly a standard on all new cars. It's pretty damn cheap to implement. Why don't they make it mandatory on all trucks.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Agreed on the action movie look of that which I think also comes down to the absolutely perfect camera angle/concurrent speed of the Tesla that shot it. Sad that someone died doing nothing wrong and driving a reasonably safe vehicle.

***

After I typed that last sentence I stopped and looked up Chrysler 300 safety ratings. Naturally I don't know the exact year of the car involved but check this out..



> The Chrysler 300 and Dodge Charger were redesigned for the 2011 model year. Beginning with 2015 models built after March 2015, the occupant compartment structure was modified to improve protection in small overlap frontal crashes.
> 
> Tested vehicle: 2015 Chrysler 300 Limited 4-door
> Overall evaluation: Marginal
> ...


https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/chrysler/300-4-door-sedan/2018"]https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/chrysler/300-4-door-sedan/2018"]https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/chrysler/300-4-door-sedan/2018

The things in bold are exactly what you need in a crash like this and from what I could tell the 2015+ cars weren't much better. While this is a freak accident and the owner wasn't driving a death trap like a Geo Metro, I do believe the poor IIHS ratings in those key areas made the difference between this being fatal vs. survivable crash for the Chrysler driver.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

chucchinchilla said:


> Agreed on the action movie look of that which I think also comes down to the absolutely perfect camera angle/concurrent speed of the Tesla that shot it. Sad that someone died doing nothing wrong and driving a reasonably safe vehicle.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


Actually that's pretty shockingly bad score for a fullsize car. I guess this is due to the age of the car... the basic unibody has not changed since the LX came out in 2005. The 2nd generation (2011+) was just a mild facelift of the original.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I think the problem for the occupants of that car (or any other) is that the airbags would have deployed the moment it was pushed into first car, and probably deflated before it got smashed into several more. Seat belt only does so much good if you're getting bounced around like a pinball.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> I think the problem for the occupants of that car (or any other) is that the airbags would have deployed the moment it was pushed into first car, and probably deflated before it got smashed into several more. Seat belt only does so much good if you're getting bounced around like a pinball.


I agree, cars are not designed to safely absorb multiple consecutive impacts like that. Substituting the 300 with almost any other passenger vehicle would likey end with the same result.

As mentioned above, mandatory auto-stop should be made mandatory to semi-trucks.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I agree, cars are not designed to safely absorb multiple consecutive impacts like that. Substituting the 300 with almost any other passenger vehicle would likey end with the same result.
> 
> As mentioned above, mandatory auto-stop should be made mandatory to semi-trucks.



Not only that, but the 300 was being pushed into other vehicles so it was not just a simple impact.
So the structure wasn't just forced to absorb it's own kinetic energy.
That's how cars get pancaked.
The driver area looked relatively intact in that news video I linked, and they were able to easily remove the driver and there is no gore/blood.
I suspect it was an elderly driver.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> Sacramento:


So here you are in your Tesla and the camera is rolling in perfect synchrony with the side by side mayhem going on. Are you even aware that all this happening or is the camera just cranking the movie and you later look at it and go ... whoa....?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Not only that, but the 300 was being pushed into other vehicles so it was not just a simple impact.
> So the structure wasn't just forced to absorb it's own kinetic energy.
> That's how cars get pancaked.
> The driver area looked relatively intact in that news video I linked, and they were able to easily remove the driver and there is no gore/blood.
> *I suspect it was an elderly driver.*




Nope, not at all. Life cut short too soon.
https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article245637560.html


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

antilock said:


> From what I see that trucker took a BMW X3 or 5 , Kia Optima, Honda Odyssey, Honda Civic, Prius, GMC Sierra, plus 2 unidentifiable vehicles with it.


3-series wagon
Optima
Odyssey
Civic x3
Pilot
300
Explorer Sport
Prius
Ram worktruck
Cruze (probably)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Lightnin' said:


> Nope, not at all. Life cut short too soon.
> https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article245637560.html


Well, that's very sad for his friends an family.
I ran across this still image at a NY post article.
Yeah- that's a big rear end impact- enough to lift the front of the car off the ground.
That could snap a person's neck, especially if they did not have their head against the head against the headrest (like leaning forward to adjust something).










https://nypost.com/2020/09/11/insane-video-shows-moment-big-rig-triggers-massive-deadly-crash/



> Broussard of Elk Grove was pronounced dead at the scene, the news outlet reported, citing California Highway Patrol.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Would be interesting to hear where exactly that guy was planning on going


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


Google Translate (Hungarian -> English)

Our company’s camera system recorded a very shocking accident at the junction of the M25 and M3 motorways on Friday, September 11, 2020.

From the recently completed M25 motorway, he drove up to the M3 motorway to pick up a trailer. The 67-year-old driver of the vehicle suddenly began to turn completely irregularly at the end of the branch that took off onto the M3 and drove up on the expressway in the opposite direction. Unfortunately, more vehicles were traveling at the junction, and one car had no chance, could not avert the collision, and crashed into a vehicle that turned irregularly on the highway with great force. From the force of the collision, the pick-up trailer broke off and crashed into the ditch, only luckily and in the presence of the drivers of the vehicles moving there, no more accidents happened. By the way, 4 children and 2 adults were traveling in the car that crashed into the pick up. At the junction in question, all the necessary foresight was in place: foresight and mandatory direction signs, the pavement signs themselves and the layout of the driveway were all clearly designed so that drivers did not have to question in which direction they should go. It is clear from the footage of the vehicle that caused the accident that he had been driving regularly on the driveway for a while, but he changed his mind when it joined the M3 motorway.

We have already taken a number of preventive measures to prevent accidents on the motorway caused by motorists traveling against traffic. We have installed event detection cameras and sensors that give an immediate alarm in the event of a roll-over and help with orientation with a reinforced signaling system at all take-offs and exits.

If you accidentally miss an exit on an expressway, never turn around or reverse! There are frequent multi-level junctions on Hungarian motorways, through which we can drive safely and turn around. If we find a resting place or a stop bay, stop and review the possible route, observe the road signs, direction signs.
To plan the optimal route, we can also ask for help from Útinform at www.utinform.hu or by calling 06-1-336-2400.

If you notice that you are driving in traffic, do not push back up the driveway, turn around, or cross the road under any circumstances. Switch on the hazard warning lights, if possible pull down to the edge of the stop lane or outside the traffic lane and stop. Put on your visibility vest, get out of the car, and wait behind the railing to call the 112 emergency number.

If we drive in the right direction, but we get news that a vehicle is moving close to us in traffic, reduce speed, increase the following distance between our own and the car in front of us, classify it in the outer lane and don’t overtake. If possible, wait at the nearest gas station or rest area until the danger is gone. If we detect traffic ahead ourselves, use the nearest emergency number located along the way. If we call about this, they will immediately know exactly where the call is coming from and the authorities can take action more quickly. If there is no such phone nearby, call 112.

Last December, in order to prevent and deal with the incidents seen in the video, our company launched a mini-campaign called “Keep the Direction”, as part of which we drew attention to the topic in the following Instagram posts:

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6KZ_khBR5G/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B6KkK55B65a/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B6LdMRuB95v/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B6M9X8hBoPK/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B6NlKccB0tn/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B6N8YLphO1X/
https://www.instagram.com/p/B6ObBmHB3VW/


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

That 18 wheeler crash is unfortunate, the Sport Trac at the end is lucky to be alive, being rolled over and hitting this flatbed with the roof :


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Would be interesting to hear where exactly that guy was planning on going


Whatever the plan was.... stupid plan


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank God for the red circle in the slowmo replay, otherwise I wouldn't have any idea where to look!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You need that bedroom set delivered to the second floor? No problem.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

spockcat said:


> You need that bedroom set delivered to the second floor? No problem.


I gotta hand it to the guy. Pretty good stunt drivin' for a box truck.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

"Pull over, I got a leg cramp"



> BENTON COUNTY, Wash. — Three people are extremely lucky to be unhurt after their van crashed into a fence and ended up with a wood post and part of a chain link fence impaled into the front window.
> 
> According to the Benton County Sheriff’s Office, it happened around 7:15 A.M. on Coats Road and Case Road near Prosser.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

"impaled"

I see they got the extra cost "peel away" fender option.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:






Just like this, but yellow. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Would be interesting to hear where exactly that guy was planning on going


the only acceptable excuse he has should be heart attack or seizure, otherwise he should be in jail.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

I won't post it here (pretty sure its against the rules anyway) but did anyone see the horrific yellow supra crash out of MD? 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CE9dPpNHo-L/?utm_source=ig_embed

(I'll remove the link if you're not allowed)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DUB0RA said:


> I won't post it here (pretty sure its against the rules anyway) but did anyone see the horrific yellow supra crash out of MD?
> 
> https://rennlist.com/forums/off-topic/1212550-be-safe-out-there-supra-split.html
> 
> (I'll remove the link if you're not allowed)


For those NOT a rennlist member. 

https://ourcommunitynow.com/news-lo...o-right-before-being-killed-in-horrific-crash


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> For those NOT a rennlist member.
> 
> https://ourcommunitynow.com/news-lo...o-right-before-being-killed-in-horrific-crash


:laugh: yea completely missed the "member" part. Need to turn off the auto-log in sorry. Changed the link to one posted in the thread


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

OMG!


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Avus said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an old one but I've never seen the translation of what he was actually saying. Hilarious.:laugh:


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

DUB0RA said:


> I won't post it here (pretty sure its against the rules anyway) but did anyone see the horrific yellow supra crash out of MD?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CE9dPpNHo-L/?utm_source=ig_embed
> 
> (I'll remove the link if you're not allowed)



That was bad! And the backstory........just wow!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

The usual circus stunts here :


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm sure someone is in big trouble over this.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

bummer if you had a scheduled visit at dealership for picking up your car supposed to arrive there that day.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I do not understand how something like that would happen. Aren't both train cars and bridges some standard height?!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

NotFast said:


> Aren't both train cars and bridges some standard height?!


Nope... Train cars come in lots of heights from flatbeds to double-stack ISO containers, and everything in between.

I'm guessing there's a load master (or similar) whose job it is to make sure the train will fit under everything on it's planned route. That person is in trouble.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NotFast said:


> I do not understand how something like that would happen. Aren't both train cars and bridges some standard height?!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double-stack_rail_transport#Sizes_and_clearances

There are 3 standard heights; 
Doublestack 1 — 18 ft 2 in (5.54 m)
Doublestack 2 — 19 ft 2 in (5.84 m)
Doublestack 3 — 20 ft 2 in (6.15 m)

There is a map of the routes here: https://www.csx.com/index.cfm/library/files/customers/dimensional-clearance/multi-level-map

The train is what is called an autorack and has a 20'2" height requirement. I assume that they somehow got routed on to a 19'2" route.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

spockcat said:


> I'm sure someone is in big trouble over this.


Wait, how is the roof of that one train car in the beginning of the video already once crumpled and then it hits the bridge again? Did the train not make it through at the first attempt and then they reversed and picked up a bit more speed?


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://imgur.com/gallery/HADQPi9


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

uh... Accident waiting to happen ?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I've done that exact thing in GTA V online taking the ridge path to Mount Chiliad.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> uh... Accident waiting to happen ?


Wishing he had a winch. And a tree to hook it to. Or a Sikorsky S-64 Skycrane.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I've done that exact thing in GTA V online taking the ridge path to Mount Chiliad.


First thought for me as well :laugh:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> First thought for me as well :laugh:


Who's this Chilead chick?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


guess they didn't see that coming???


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah... a lot of issues out on the road

Moose on the Loose


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NotFast said:


> Who's this Chilead chick?


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Yeah... a lot of issues out on the road
> 
> Moose on the Loose


Tag em and bag em.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Yeah... a lot of issues out on the road
> 
> Moose on the Loose


damn!

poor moose


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

spockcat said:


> I'm sure someone is in big trouble over this.


Nice can opener.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

https://www.thedrive.com/news/36689...m1OsYLsfkJaKHivpIZRDtWcdJhXEapihMyWaKKaxc7-zY












> Dude drove through barriers and onto a bridge under construction on I-70 bridge in KC. Shear studs ripped his undercarriage to shreds


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> uh... Accident waiting to happen ?


Ford offered the owner of this Jeep a free rescue plan in return for right to use video of the rescue for unspecified marketing use :laugh: But a local off road rescue group got there first and retrieved it.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Egz said:


> https://www.thedrive.com/news/36689...m1OsYLsfkJaKHivpIZRDtWcdJhXEapihMyWaKKaxc7-zY


pull their license.

1. can't follow basic signage
2. have no idea what's going on

"What's that loud clunking and scraping and what sounds like plastic breaking? dunno. It'll go away."


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

bzcat said:


> Ford offered the owner of this Jeep a free rescue plan in return for right to use video of the rescue for unspecified marketing use :laugh: But a local off road rescue group got there first and retrieved it.


They should have offered him a free Bronco!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

That Murano is about to suffer more damage as those studs hook the front bumper on the way out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> That Murano is about to suffer more damage as those studs hook the front bumper on the way out.


They are just helping the owner straighten the stud hooks back to their normal position.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Florida Man vs. Nelson Studs:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

gti_matt said:


> That Murano is about to suffer more damage as those studs hook the front bumper on the way out.


What a MorAno.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> What a MorAno.


Very clever bilingual pun (not sure if it was intentional or not). :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like it would have been a great photo at sunset. [MAP] Wonder what the car is is.. I see white SUV, and I immediately think RAV4 or Highlander, but it could be anything I guess. 


https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/0...while-owner-snaps-photos/7151601403964/?ur3=1











> Sept. 29 (UPI) -- Authorities in Utah shared photos of a car that "decided to go for a swim" when its owner got out of the vehicle to take some photos next to a reservoir.
> 
> Wasatch County Search and Rescue said the owner of the car had pulled the vehicle onto the ramp at the Deer Creek Reservoir in Deer Creek State Park to take some photos of the car with the water in the background.
> The photo op went wrong when the unoccupied car rolled down the ramp and into the water.
> ...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Looks like it would have been a great photo at sunset. [MAP] Wonder what the car is is.. I see white SUV, and I immediately think RAV4 or Highlander, but it could be anything I guess.
> 
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/0...while-owner-snaps-photos/7151601403964/?ur3=1



Must have swerved to miss a pelican


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Must have swerved to miss a pelican


Was Ted Kennedy driving?


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Must have swerved to miss a pelican


Why did I read that as Must ang?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Looks like it would have been a great photo at sunset. [MAP] Wonder what the car is is.. I see white SUV, and I immediately think RAV4 or Highlander, but it could be anything I guess.
> 
> 
> https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/0...while-owner-snaps-photos/7151601403964/?ur3=1


I see an Acura Beak.
This?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

News flash, old Volvos are still safe. Dude got in a head-on wreck and still tried to flee the scene despite "serious injuries" that required a helicopter ride to the trauma center.

https://smnewsnet.com/archives/4815...a-center-after-head-on-collision-in-clements/



> One Transported to Area Trauma Center After Head-on Collision in Clements
> 
> On Thursday, October 1, 2020, at approximately 3:45 p.m., police, fire and rescue personnel responded to the area of Colton Point Road and Hurry Road in Clements, for the motor vehicle collision reported serious with one subject trapped and not alert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Had that hit been to the driver's side of the Volvo I bet the injuries would have been a bit more severe. 

Like death.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Claff said:


> News flash, old Volvos are still safe. Dude got in a head-on wreck and still tried to flee the scene despite "serious injuries" that required a helicopter ride to the trauma center.


The young guy that rear ended my 84 Grand Prix at 55 mph with his Spectrum initially was pumped to get help for his wife (with badly broken legs.. no seatbelt and crossed legs at impact).B
But after the adrenaline stopped... he realized he had some serious chest injuries from impact (no seatbelt and no airbag slammed into steering wheel).
He was very short, so I guess that kept him out of the windshield. 
And no, that Volvo is not safe.
Look where the front passenger seat was supposed to be.
(I realize 50/50 chance you were being sarcastic)


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Looks like it would have been a great photo at sunset. [MAP] Wonder what the car is is.. I see white SUV, and I immediately think RAV4 or Highlander, but it could be anything I guess.


We drove by that reservoir on our vacation. It was packed with people, boats, water toys. 

I would guess Toyota as well; Acura grille doesn't match, Kia wrong angles, Lexus totally different front end.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Yesterday's street racing in Athens gone wrong. No injuries.
https://youtu.be/0ELGeD8f-ro


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Had that hit been to the driver's side of the Volvo I bet the injuries would have been a bit more severe.
> 
> Like death.


Agreed. My takeaways are - the Volvo destroyed a full size truck weighing about 1500lbs more....and modern crash engineering has come a long way with offset crash tests, designed to help you walk away from these crashes.

Can you imagine if that Volvo was instead a similar year Toyota Corolla or Camry? 

Probably would have come out worse for the car driver and the truck would have sustained less damage. Either way, I’m grateful for modern safety standards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ronan1 said:


> Agreed. My takeaways are - the Volvo destroyed a full size truck weighing about 1500lbs more....and modern crash engineering has come a long way with offset crash tests, designed to help you walk away from these crashes.
> Can you imagine if that Volvo was instead a similar year Toyota Corolla or Camry?
> Probably would have come out worse for the car driver and the truck would have sustained less damage. Either way, I’m grateful for modern safety standards.


Nobody is claiming it wasn't safe for the vintage.
But note a base 240DL cost more than a Ford Crown Victoria.
The Corolla/Camry comparison is a bit llamas to apples.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla convertible? Model Y roof flies off while owners drive down California highway


https://twitter.com/nathani04992006/status/1312959549268094976?s=21


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Skip to 0:15


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

senior member said:


> skip to 0:15


"tragic"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

not even angry about it...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Avus said:


> not even angry about it...


Montreal... no surprise there


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Avus said:


> not even angry about it...


What's with all the stickers placed all over both the cop car and the fire truck? Looks like some sort of protest/vandalism but why would they leave them there?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


I know the truck ran a red light but damn, I wouldn't be riding a scooter so careless like that in the rain with poor visibility. Looks like he couldn't see the truck because his view was blocked by the turning bus. If he was going just a little slower, he might have dodged the truck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

elite.mafia said:


> What's with all the stickers placed all over both the cop car and the fire truck? Looks like some sort of protest/vandalism but why would they leave them there?


Video is from 2014 in Montreal. Who knows?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

elite.mafia said:


> What's with all the stickers placed all over both the cop car and the fire truck? Looks like some sort of protest/vandalism but why would they leave them there?


Police/firefighters put those stickers on the vehicles themselves.










Note this is six years old, as is the video posted in this thread. Police & firefighter union pensions were funded something like 25% by union employees and 75% by taxpayers. There was a push to change the funding to make the unions fund a greater percentage of their pensions driven by claims that unions were stealing from the pension funds.

I believe the amendment to make the unions pay more into their pensions ultimately passed based on a quick Google search but a Canadian in here would be able to explain this better.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


> https://kep.cdn.indexvas.hu/1/0/3491/34913/349133/34913339_2672115_f53068de9c34d5a60c6fee0f5e6bf998_wm.gif


Nothing more posted that gif of what looks like instant death?
Come on.
Wacky is not "faces of death".


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Not wacky; ugly.










Teens vs. Power Pole

Broken bones only, no deaths.
https://komonews.com/news/local/3-teens-injured-in-crash-with-power-pole-in-maple-valley


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Nothing more posted that gif of what looks like instant death?
> Come on.
> Wacky is not "faces of death".


The biker walked away on his feet. Wacky enough?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

The doctor will see you now.. .


>


https://www.delmarvanow.com/story/n...es-into-salisbury-surgical-office/3656995001/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Classic flaming Zamboni


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Classic flaming Zamboni


I hope that's a trail of hydraulic oil and not blood :what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Classic flaming Zamboni


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Classic flaming Zamboni


I'm going to order one of those next time I'm at a bar and see what I end up with.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

A little more sad than wacky. They really need to mandate testing for elderly drivers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2.0_Mazda said:


> A little more sad than wacky. They really need to mandate testing for elderly drivers.


69 isn't really that elderly. Sounds like he might have had a medical issue though.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> 69 isn't really that elderly. Sounds like he might have had a medical issue though.


Yes, it is. I wish I could have my parent's tested. My mom was around 60 when I rode in the car with her last. Nearly sideswiped a car and almost drove over a curb that divided the onramp lane to the freeway. A few years ago she forgot to put the car in park at the doctor's and the car rolled into the chain-link fence.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

spockcat said:


> 69 isn't really that elderly. Sounds like he might have had a medical issue though.


My mum is turning 60 in a few months and I'm glad she limits her driving to very local places. I think 65/70 is a good time to start testing again.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> Yes, it is. I wish I could have my parent's tested.


Depending on the state, that might just be a formality.

--

Regarding that zamboni fire.

"it is undetermined what caused the fire"

Duh... fuel leak? What else that could cause such a fire? :screwy:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Classic flaming Zamboni Olympia made by Resurfice Corporation


FIFY


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

@McMike said:


> FIFY


I guess this is why you don't buy an off-brand Zamboni.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Depending on the state, that might just be a formality.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Actually it would be a hydraulic fluid leak. You can see the red fluid on the ice before the fire. Zamboni uses NG for fuel. Not gasoline.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> FIFY


Actually Zamboni is like Kleenex these days. Yes they are the major brand but people will say they are Zamboning the ice even if they are using an Olympia brand resurfacer.


----------



## mcbaker55 (Aug 30, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


LOL at how he went to park the thing so he could burn the whole place down instead of leaving it on the relatively safe ice!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Actually Zamboni is like Kleenex these days. Yes they are the major brand but people will say they are Zamboning the ice even if they are using an Olympia brand resurfacer.


Oh, I know. I somehow wondered into Canadian Twitter this morning and they set everyone straight. Want to make sure we were sensitive to our northern forum members.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Not sure if this has been posted. 

Plane on Passat.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice

https://youtu.be/IYAzElV9fGY

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Dayum. Looks like it could be straight from a movie. Pedestrian dropped his bags; good choice.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

And good to see that command still works in Google.


----------



## bora-brazil (Nov 27, 2001)

Not even a broken bone


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Dayum. Looks like it could be straight from a movie. Pedestrian dropped his bags; good choice.


And the recovery vehicles is already there too!
If you are going to crash, crash into a recovery vehicle.
Takes less time later.
Wonder if torque steer was involved?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

bora-brazil said:


> Not even a broken bone


Unfortunately I have lost a few friends and coworkers to the exact same type of crash.
This rider was very lucky.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

bora-brazil said:


> Not even a broken bone


 I did something similar, but nowhere near as dramatic. It was 40 years ago. I was on a bicycle doing about 25mph and there was a line of cars coming the other way. The 3rd driver turned left in front of me without looking. I did a full flip over the hood, went about 12' total and landed on my feet and backside at the same time. Luckily, a cop was at the cross street and saw the whole thing. No injuries, nothing broken on the bike. I gave the cop my info and wanted to ride home, but since I was 17, I had to wait for a parent to pick me up.

I never had a crash on my motorcycles, but had plenty of people pull out in front of me without seeing me. Once I had a kid, I stopped riding them.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Avus said:


>


I assume a Pacenote was missing from the navigation booklet(s).


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> I assume a Pacenote was missing from the navigation booklet(s).


I doubt those cars were in the ditch when they wrote the notes.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Dayum. Looks like it could be straight from a movie. Pedestrian dropped his bags; good choice.


And I hope the car flipping driver reimbursed him for his purchases after crushing them.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can't embed: https://www.reddit.com/r/florida/comments/jfoi2u/this_happened_today_at_a_publix_in_gainesville/
Doesn't seem to be on youtube


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

PZ said:


> I never had a crash on my motorcycles, but had plenty of people pull out in front of me without seeing me. Once I had a kid, I stopped riding them.


i still have mine but it's been sitting idle (won't even start) in my garage since forever. My son's 20mo old. Every passing day, I think of selling it. It's just not a good time for me anymore.

And whenever I see accidents like that, I think of how quickly you can go from having a blast to lights outs in half a second. Nope nope. Too many bubble-headed drivers out there.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> I doubt those cars were in the ditch when they wrote the notes.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Avus said:


>


Well those guys chose the right turn to watch the rally.
Those who went at the end of the stage must have seen a couple of cars crossing the finish line.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Avus said:


>


Came for "ay ay ay ay ay ay ay" guy, leaving satisfied.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Waaahooooo!










search black bear pass colorado.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

GreenandChrome said:


> Waaahooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Rollover happens around the 3:19 mark.


----------



## samjoe (Oct 23, 2020)

*Last one is not accident !*

Last one, not an accident.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


>


My take from the video:
Sidecar motorcycles are slow.
Honestly.. that was just really bad timing, though passing multiple vehicles like that takes caution.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Phillie Phanatic said:


>


I've played enough BeamNG to know to avoid road like that in real life.
Sad about the passenger getting seriously injured.
I guess since off road there is no car insurance coverage for the crash/injuries?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> I guess since off road there is no car insurance coverage for the crash/injuries?


Most insurance will not cover off road "trails" but if it is a defined road on a backroads map, like a fire or logging road, it is usually fine. Depends on the policy.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Autonomous racing 2020 style

https://twitter.com/dogryan100/status/1321800383505657856?s=21


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Autonomous racing 2020 style
> 
> https://twitter.com/dogryan100/status/1321800383505657856?s=21


Check battery in the remote controller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Ping too high. Need better wifi

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Whale sculpture catches crashed Dutch metro train*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

They should just leave that train car there as part of the sculpture. From below it almost looks intentional.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> They should just leave that train car there as part of the sculpture. From below it almost looks intentional.


The artwork’s official name: “Saved by the Whale’s Tail”.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Man, the people that were in that end car left with a real whale of a tale.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Could use some yakkity sax... :what:


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> *Whale sculpture catches crashed Dutch metro train*


Found another camera angle:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


> Could use some yakkity sax... :what:


I'm shocked that the cops didn't start shooting the driver. Were their guns jammed?


----------



## JIA.B (Apr 26, 2006)

spockcat said:


> I'm shocked that the cops didn't start shooting the driver. Were their guns jammed?


I'm shocked that ratchet ghetto people started resisting arrest and assaulting cops. Just shocked.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> I'm shocked that the cops didn't start shooting the driver. Were their guns jammed?


He must be white


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> I'm shocked that the cops didn't start shooting the driver. Were their guns jammed?


Too many innocent bystanders recording on their phones in the line-of-fire.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

JIA.B said:


> I'm shocked that ratchet ghetto people started resisting arrest and assaulting cops. Just shocked.


I just love when racist a55hats volunteer to be in my block list.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Jimmy Russells said:


> He must be white


Member of the Proud Boys I heard.

https://news.wttw.com/2020/10/08/ch...fter-alleged-attempt-run-police-officers-down


----------



## JIA.B (Apr 26, 2006)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> I just love when racist a55hats volunteer to be in my block list.


Stay in your own safety bubble of ignorance and bigotry, no need to announce it like an attention-seeking zoomer.




Since this is the wacky traffic "accident" pic post:


BLM terrorist intentionally drives into cops in Philly, runs over 56 year-old female police officer's leg. 

https://www.policemag.com/580282/30...hilly-riots-over-police-shooting-of-armed-man


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I'm shocked that the cops didn't start shooting the driver. Were their guns jammed?





Jimmy Russells said:


> He must be white


She is not.












Chicago Tribune said:


> Chicago police officers had a man stopped in the Fernwood neighborhood Wednesday morning when a woman pulled up and demanded officers let him go because “the man they had pulled over was someone she knew,” police said.
> 
> But police say what began as a bizarre demand quickly and inexplicably escalated into an attack that left three officers injured when the woman reportedly began ramming squad cars with her 2020 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon, according to officials.
> 
> ...


https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...0201008-wqsvqro3crctdfwfwyg4nlejo4-story.html


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

JIA.B said:


> Stay in your own safety bubble of ignorance and bigotry, no need to announce it like an attention-seeking zoomer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why editorialize your own "BLM terrorist" garbage in here and link to an article that makes no mention of BLM or terrorism? 

You should take your own advice regarding ignorance and bigotry.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

https://imgur.com/gallery/6BGPEM5


----------



## ADDvanced (Apr 23, 2020)

This is absolute GOLD

https://gfycat.com/redripekingbird-driving-error

My guess is bad pace notes


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

ADDvanced said:


> This is absolute GOLD
> 
> https://gfycat.com/redripekingbird-driving-error
> 
> My guess is bad pace notes


They should slow down. What's the hurry?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

ADDvanced said:


> This is absolute GOLD
> 
> https://gfycat.com/redripekingbird-driving-error
> 
> My guess is bad pace notes


Another classic rally gold.


----------



## JIA.B (Apr 26, 2006)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Why editorialize your own "BLM terrorist" garbage in here and link to an article that makes no mention of BLM or terrorism?
> 
> You should take your own advice regarding ignorance and bigotry.



When protestors intentionally plow into a group of officers with the intent to do great bodily harm and death, that is terrorism(see: Nice truck attack of 2016). The riots were also a direct result of protests of a justified shooting by police, and who is that out on the streets protesting and rioting? BLM. There, I did your work for you.


Here is the footage of the plowing(@ 0:57):





Here are news articles discussing who was out protesting and rioting and why:

https://6abc.com/philadelphia-vandalism-walter-wallace-west-philly-shooting-police/7376268/

https://www.fox29.com/news/30-offic...ly-shooting-sparks-unrest-across-philadelphia

https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2...atal-police-involved-shooting-walter-wallace/

https://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/new...-philly-after-deadly-police-shooting/2574729/



Let's not forget the incident last month in Pittsburg where they intimidated dining patrons and hurled insults, yelling profanities at white people and even walked up to an elderly white couple's table and chug down their beer:







And assault Jewish supporters:








Much aligned with their aggressive intimidation tactics in DC and Rochester, NY. I can provide those footage if requested.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

The New York Post! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Senior Member said:


> Another classic rally gold.


I m glad I have seen this man racing.

And since we are talking WRC interviews

https://youtu.be/eS0sT9P4ZQg

Juha always has his black round Pirellis on

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Ouch






https://www.carscoops.com/2020/11/1...rashes-into-owners-house-after-brake-failure/


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCa...ot_ended_police_chase_in_my_driveway_3_of_my/ guy lost his 64 1/2 and 67 Mustangs


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> Ouch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad.

But hilarious shirt is hilarious.

is that the garage he's attempting to drive into? one more reason why I don't like garages that are perpendicular to the driveway.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> one more reason why I don't like garages that are perpendicular to the driveway.


So in that case he would have crashed into the garage door and/or whatever else was in the garage? Seems a fail either way.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> So in that case he would have crashed into the garage door and/or whatever else was in the garage? Seems a fail either way.


If he was pulling straight into a garage with the door up (as it looked like he was doing), he would have that bit of extra time to pump the brakes more, maybe kill the engine with it in gear, or hit the e-brake. 

Or say "F**k it!" and gas it into the water heater, exploding the tank with hot water everywhere, giving himself 3rd degree burns, and then allowing the gas to build up and catch fire, exploding the car, himself, and the house in one gigantic blaze of glory. 

Never half-ass two things. Whole ass one thing.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

GreenandChrome said:


> Sad.
> 
> But hilarious shirt is hilarious.
> 
> is that the garage he's attempting to drive into? one more reason why I don't like garages that are perpendicular to the driveway.


No according to the article he was "showing off" for his daughters boyfriend by spinning his tires and when he went to slow down the brake pedal went to the floor. His options were hit the other cars, continue down the driveway into the road or run into the fence/house.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> No according to the article he was "showing off" for his daughters boyfriend by spinning his tires and when he went to slow down the brake pedal went to the floor. His options were hit the other cars, continue down the driveway into the road or run into the fence/house.


Makes me wonder how that guy earned enough to buy a car like that while being that immature.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

NotFast said:


> Makes me wonder how that guy earned enough to buy a car like that while being that immature.


I mean its not like he got out of it clean. I doubt it will happen again. :laugh:

At least he had the balls to post it on Youtube.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

NotFast said:


> Makes me wonder how that guy earned enough to buy a car like that while being that immature.


Ooh good one, you showed him!


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

I would have went for the bush

Probably hard to decide once the brakes failed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2.0_Mazda said:


> I would have went for the bush
> 
> Probably hard to decide once the brakes failed.


404: No Crub Found


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

2.0_Mazda said:


> I would have went for the bush





spockcat said:


> 404: No Crub Found


But he hit the fents


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Seems like the car took a lot of damage for just hitting a vinyl fence.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Seems like the car took a lot of damage for just hitting a vinyl fence.


Also hit briks


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Seems like the car took a lot of damage for just hitting a vinyl fence.


C'mon man! it was only a minute long.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

[video]https://i.imgur.com/OBEopvm.mp4[/video]


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

https://gothamist.com/news/video-pa...age-assault-injuring-four-and-wrecking-bakery








> At least four people were injured in the road rage assault, which happened on Kissena Boulevard near Flushing's Main Street just after 5 p.m., according to an NYPD spokesperson.
> 
> 
> Surveillance and bystander video shared with Gothamist shows a curbside brawl between four men that broke out over the coveted parking spot. One of the assailants can be seen swinging a baseball bat at another man, who police identified as 24-year-old Jie Zou.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

GreenandChrome said:


> But hilarious shirt is hilarious.


What's funny about a Spartan Race Finisher t-shirt?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

@McMike said:


> https://gothamist.com/news/video-pa...age-assault-injuring-four-and-wrecking-bakery


everyone involved in this should be sterilized.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> What's funny about a Spartan Race Finisher t-shirt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


He "finished" off that Corvette and fence.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> https://gothamist.com/news/video-pa...age-assault-injuring-four-and-wrecking-bakery


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

UncleJB said:


> Ouch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like he's not the only one having problems. 

https://www.copart.com/lot/54267870/1963-chevrolet-corvette-pa-chambersburg


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> https://gothamist.com/news/video-pa...age-assault-injuring-four-and-wrecking-bakery


Holy










Edit - Should have read the whole thread!



GreenandChrome said:


>


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Holy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jinx! Buy me a Coke!


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Does this qualify as understeer? Possibly NSFW as I can't make out what the Driver said after impact.






From bimmerpost. https://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1762677


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*100-mph Tesla Model 3 crash sends hundreds of scorching battery cells flying, starting a housefire and taking 3 hours to clean up*



> The Model 3 was going faster than 100 mph when it ran off the road and into a power pole, police said. City of Corvallis Police Department
> 
> 
> A Tesla Model 3 crashed on Tuesday in Corvallis, Oregon, flinging hot battery cells far from the crash site.
> ...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Holy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Russian ship. Looks like older US cars, NJ food distributor trailer. MN Electrician box-truck, etc. There's even a Porsche kids power wheel @ 4:23. Strange haul.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

This is fantastic. And VW as well. https://www.facebook.com/entrance.bait.and.tackle/videos/1825823294237491/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Parking is hard. Or how to hard park.*










EDIT: Found the YT video


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Avus said:


>


?????????????????????


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

elite.mafia said:


> ?????????????????????


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

I would need a change of pants


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> *Parking is hard. Or how to hard park.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really should have taycan their time to park carefully.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/xhcR2XQ


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

What's the vehicle in this one that happened this morning in Toronto? Mazda?


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah, that's a 16 to 18 Mazda 3. Must have been going quick.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/xhcR2XQ


Hahaha, I love how the cop hides behind the woman. What a brave man.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Hawk said:


> What's the vehicle in this one that happened this morning in Toronto? Mazda?
> 
> View attachment 53149


second one this year at the same location! it's a 30km/h zone...









Driver kills self in explosive crash into Princes' Gates


A driver died when he crashed his dark-coloured SUV Monday into the landmark Princes’ Gates at Exhibition Place.




torontosun.com





Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Yeah, that's a 16 to 18 Mazda 3. Must have been going quick.


Probably multiple impact too.. which cars are not designed for.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Hawk said:


> What's the vehicle in this one that happened this morning in Toronto? Mazda?


what part of this fatal crash screams "Wacky" to you?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> what part of this fatal crash screams "Wacky" to you?


I see that it's time for the annual argument in this thread about the title.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> what part of this fatal crash screams "Wacky" to you?


I used to complain about that... but it felt like I was yelling at clouds as nobody else seemed to care.
I guess many people are very desensitized by the internets now.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Chmeeee said:


> I see that it's time for the annual argument in this thread about the title.


I mean, it's not even an interesting or weird crash that involved something out of the ordinary... as is the purpose, and yes the very title, of this thread.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> I mean, it's not even an interesting or weird crash that involved something out of the ordinary... as is the purpose, and yes the very title, of this thread.


Yes, but for years this has just been "the crash thread." The vast majority of crashes are not wacky.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor guy must have ran over a paint can in the parking lot. 

CSB DIW: Dumb me did the same thing a couple years ago - couldn't find my wheel chock while changing the oil in our suv, so I grabbed a can of primer from my garage shelf. Worked perfectly fine... till I was done changing the oil, lowered the car, and backed right over it, exploding white paint all over the wheel, liner, suspension, bumper, fender, and driveway. Still have an explosion of white speckles across my driveway where i tried to pressure wash it, but was chipping away the concrete. Doh!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Senior Member said:


>


This is hard even in GTA V


----------



## Taski (Feb 14, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> I used to complain about that... but it felt like I was yelling at clouds as nobody else seemed to care.
> I guess many people are very desensitized by the internets now.


I've never understood what's it matter if someone dies in accident or not? It's still an accident that's probably interesting to look at. I mean there's no need to spread gore pictures around but...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/OTqDU8z


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/OTqDU8z


Props to the dude with the red stripe pants. Nailed the landing.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Yikes BMW m3


Watch "Yikes BMW m3" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

The new fad of negative camber....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's an unusual color for that car.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/USWY3pV


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yikes, amazing no one went over


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Yikes BMW m3
> 
> 
> Watch "Yikes BMW m3" on Streamable.
> ...



It was probably a sweet dorifto until he hit the crub tho




PZ said:


> The new fad of negative camber....


'tis positive camber


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/USWY3pV


"Bridges Freeze First" Ouch. 



Jimmy Russells said:


> It was probably a sweet dorifto until he hit the crub tho


There is another angle on Instagram that shows the drift. Not sure I'll be able to find it, but it was ok.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/OTqDU8z


This is textbook wacky. 

That's DC isn't it?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/esHreHI

Cops walked in and said, “Umm...who owns the truck with the street light in it?” And you can figure out what happened next. This was taken in the police impound lot. Pretty impressive!


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> 'tis positive camber


 Brain fart, I used to do alignments a long time ago at Firestone.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like he did a great job there























Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When you can't find an appropriate charger for your EV.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/OTqDU8z


This makes me so happy.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

heh... Karma... or in this case ATV payback. He deserved it. Run over by your own stupidity. Takes a special kinda idiot to get that result. Or actually, now I'm insulting idiots.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/KQzOVJ9


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

He's using the wrong blinker for those lane changes.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Yikes BMW m3
> 
> 
> Watch "Yikes BMW m3" on Streamable.
> ...


my cousin did something similar, albeit at a slower speed, with his new Subaru Impreza back in 2000-ish. "Hit some ice" and my sister goes "not supposed to drop the bong in your lap while you drive" and he started to laugh and turn red.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> *Truck Filled With 20,000 Pounds of Cheese Balls Overturns on Beltway*
> A truck loaded with 20,000 pounds of cheese balls was involved in a crash on the outer loop of the Capital Beltway Monday afternoon, causing the two right lanes nearby to close. The accident occurred between Maryland routes 355 and 187, says Shanteé Felix, a spokesperson for the Maryland Department of Transportation. (no injuries)











Truck Filled With 20,000 Pounds of Cheese Balls Overturns on Beltway | Washingtonian (DC)


A sand truck is on hand to help clean up the scene, MDOT says.




www.washingtonian.com




.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ must have made a _Ping _sound when hitting the mirror


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2.0_Mazda said:


> ^ must have made a _Ping _sound when hitting the mirror


A hole-in-one?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

At least it knew to hit the driver side.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> A hole-in-one?


Only if that's a Golf, but it's not. The car isn't even an Eagle.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> Truck Filled With 20,000 Pounds of Cheese Balls Overturns on Beltway | Washingtonian (DC)
> 
> 
> A sand truck is on hand to help clean up the scene, MDOT says.
> ...


That's the wackiest accident I've seen in this thread in a long time.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

PZ said:


> Brain fart, I used to do alignments a long time ago at Firestone.


Had to laugh when I saw the next post after yours was a picture of a B5 Passat that went off the road. 🤪


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

It's even the same color as mine! At least I didn't hit any buildings when I flipped mine in the ditch. That looks like a long wheelbase Passat as the back door is much longer. I think they called them Magotan in China.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Am I the only one who sees nothing here?


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

VDub2625 said:


> Am I the only one who sees nothing here?


You need a better phone... I see an ace


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

boogetyboogety said:


> You need a better phone... I see an ace


I'm on a computer... I can't quote the img link either to copy and paste into a new window, that used to work on the old software. The post appears completely blank to me.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> Truck Filled With 20,000 Pounds of Cheese Balls Overturns on Beltway | Washingtonian (DC)
> 
> 
> A sand truck is on hand to help clean up the scene, MDOT says.
> ...


That photo is a truck full of cheese from 2017. It was a response to the cheeseball accident


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

@McMike said:


> That photo is a truck full of cheese from 2017. It was a response to the cheeseball accident


I was wondering where all the cheeseballs and "overturned" truck were; haha!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Wow that guy got lucky.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/G4pccsh


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

I can hear "Why did you turn" voice in the background. 



http://imgur.com/a/CDup61J


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Moving is never simple. And stuff that is best left unsaid...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

]


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

spockcat said:


>


What the hell was that?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2.0_Mazda said:


> What the hell was that?


Elon Musk's fault.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Elon Musk's fault.


I guess I should buy some stocks, it'll most likely go up after this stunt.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2.0_Mazda said:


> I guess I should buy some stocks, it'll most likely go up after this stunt.


That was back in 2017.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/yU9D7oj


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/v7PNy2V


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

F**kin' Subaru drivers.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/v7PNy2V


It's almost like traffic set the bus up to fail in this case, but how many of us would have expected to see someone in the center turn lane? There isn't a left at that intersection.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> It's almost like traffic set the bus up to fail in this case, but how many of us would have expected to see someone in the center turn lane? There isn't a left at that intersection.


Technically.. the bus was at fault.
Traffic stopped to let the bus out (may have been blocking turn into side area).
But the video shows the turn lane driver was driving dangerously and turned way before any left turn- as most states limit how much you can drive in a center turn lane.
*This is why I ALWAYS slow down when passing stopped/slowed traffic.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ I'm guilty (as of many of us probably are) of sneaking over early into a center turn lane if the traffic is backed up.

You better believe my speed is a crawl, though.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

@McMike said:


> It's almost like traffic set the bus up to fail in this case, but how many of us would have expected to see someone in the center turn lane? There isn't a left at that intersection.


I was always taught to never 'wave' someone out at a multi-lane intersection because you accept some culpability for anything that happens.
I don't know if there's legal truth to it, but logically you don't know if the other lanes of traffic are also on board with your altruism so it's not good practice.

Speeding down a turn-only lane when there is no left anywhere to be seen makes this mostly the Subaru's fault. Lawyers will get involved.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Surf Green said:


> I was always taught to never 'wave' someone out at a multi-lane intersection because you accept some culpability for anything that happens.
> I don't know if there's legal truth to it, but logically you don't know if the other lanes of traffic are also on board with your altruism so it's not good practice.
> 
> Speeding down a turn-only lane when there is no left anywhere to be seen makes this mostly the Subaru's fault. Lawyers will get involved.


I served as a juror for a civil trial involving a woman that was waved out by a stopped car and got hit by a young woman in the outer lane (not a turn lane).
Woman that was hit (while pulling across traffic) sued woman that hit her.
Claimed somebody waived her out.
That held zero merit in court unless it was done by an acting traffic cop (based on the court response).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/BtuwTkw


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> I was always taught to never 'wave' someone out at a multi-lane intersection because you accept some culpability for anything that happens.
> I don't know if there's legal truth to it, but logically you don't know if the other lanes of traffic are also on board with your altruism so it's not good practice.
> 
> Speeding down a turn-only lane when there is no left anywhere to be seen makes this mostly the Subaru's fault. Lawyers will get involved.



Pretty sure that you aren't supposed to drive and pass standing vehicles in a center/two way turning lane. You are only supposed to enter that center turn lane at the point of the turn. Only in a single direction turn lane can you drive and pass standing vehicles in the other lanes, and slowly with caution at that.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Pretty sure that you aren't supposed to...


Did I claim otherwise? Maybe you can show me where I said that. :\

Irregardless, the related point I was making about waving people out is worthwhile, even if we don't know any waving happened in this case. It's just not a good idea, and depending on your location and the facts of the case, you may absolutely be held liable for doing it.








Can You Be Sued if You Wave to Another Driver to "Go Ahead" and they Cause an Accident? | JD Supra


In any congested road, a simple and friendly gesture as a wave can cause fatal accidents. If you’re thinking that a waving accident has something to...




www.jdsupra.com





Anyone brazen enough to do what the Subaru did is also brazen enough to lawyer up and fight it. I've seen people get away with some dumb legal stuff in front of judges, so it bears keeping it in mind because the bar for civil stuff is even lower.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> Did I claim otherwise? Maybe you can show me where I said that. :\
> 
> Irregardless, the related point I was making about waving people out is worthwhile, even if we don't know any waving happened in this case. It's just not a good idea, and depending on your location and the facts of the case, you may absolutely be held liable for doing it.
> 
> ...



No you didn't. I was backing up your last statement regarding speeding down a center turn lane with what I've been taught about such a lane. The arrows in both directions and yellow lines completely change the intent of the lane.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like we are going to have to wait for the camera car to get us footage of the accident report.


----------



## ChristopherB (Jun 18, 2009)

Surf Green said:


> I was always taught to never 'wave' someone out at a multi-lane intersection because you accept some culpability for anything that happens.
> I don't know if there's legal truth to it, but logically you don't know if the other lanes of traffic are also on board with your altruism so it's not good practice.
> 
> Speeding down a turn-only lane when there is no left anywhere to be seen makes this mostly the Subaru's fault. Lawyers will get involved.


I was with a friend who was driving and he stopped and waved someone out of a parking lot and a cop saw him do it. The cop went ballistic on my friend but didn't give him a ticket.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

About 10-15 years ago my brother was waved out from a parking lot like that and was hit by someone in the left lane at a high rate of speed. Being a Dr, he jumped out of his car to help the other injured people in that car hit him. Someone finally had to sit him down as he was in much worse shape than the people that hit him. His head went through the side window and his 911 convertible was totaled. No one sued anyone and NJ had no-fault insurance. I don't know if he got a ticket or not.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

__
https://swarfs.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F640756156319580160


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> __
> https://swarfs.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F640756156319580160


Holy ****. I hope there was only one guy in that car...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/Q9cDAhj


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Hahaha! Whoops


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

Just adding here - nothing makes me more irritated than people who stop when they have the right of way to let me or someone else out into traffic. I.e. stopping on a 4 lane road to let someone out of a side parking lot out. Stop. Stop playing traffic cop. You’re just confusing people and it’s NOT courteous.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

fireside said:


> Just adding here - nothing makes me more irritated than people who stop when they have the right of way to let me or someone else out into traffic. I.e. stopping on a 4 lane road to let someone out of a side parking lot out. Stop. Stop playing traffic cop. You’re just confusing people and it’s NOT courteous.


I've had people stop at a green light to wave me to walk across the crosswalk. I just wave them off - I'm not risking my life with the other lanes just because you're too dumb/nice to understand how a traffic signal works.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> I've had people stop at a green light to wave me to walk across the crosswalk. I just wave them off - I'm not risking my life with the other lanes just because you're too dumb/nice to understand how a traffic signal works.


It's a trap so they can run you over.


----------



## Poor King (May 8, 2020)

Not sure if it belongs here or have it's own thread, but a police cruiser ran over a group of street racing spectators in Tacoma and I found it quite hilarious. Because of all people who stand in front of cars, street racers/car fanatics should have the sensibility to not.

Whatchu doing bro 😂😂🤣🤣😂😂


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Poor King said:


> Not sure if it belongs here or have it's own thread,


I posted it here. 








When Will People Learn That Streets Are For Cars?


Ooops http://jalopnik.com/sheriff-s-office-reportedly-puts-all-lives-splatter-m-1806457460




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just saw this one this morning and had to find it. Wacky.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Poor King said:


> Not sure if it belongs here or have it's own thread, but a police cruiser ran over a group of street racing spectators in Tacoma and I found it quite hilarious. Because of all people who stand in front of cars, street racers/car fanatics should have the sensibility to not.
> 
> Whatchu doing bro 😂😂🤣🤣😂😂



Reminds me of the bikers surrounding SUV on highway incident (*Hollywood Stuntz gang assault*).
Many claimed that SUV driver didn't have the right to drive through them in fear of his family's safety.
They even broke out his rear window before he actually drove through them.. he wasn't just afraid they _would _do it
IDK.. in retrospect, it does seem like a poor choice to take on a crowd of 100 with just one officer in an Explorer.
Hindsight is 20.20 though.
Good thing no serous injuries involved.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

What the hell was the truck doing? Looks like it was at WOT for some reason.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

UncleJB said:


> What the hell was the truck doing? Looks like it was at WOT for some reason.


I was shocked to realize somebody in a diesel Ram would be so aggressive on the street.
Is there no god?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

UncleJB said:


> What the hell was the truck doing? Looks like it was at WOT for some reason.


I know. Even Mrs McMike noticed that as we saw it on the news the third time I rewound it. He was rolling coal before leaving his lane.

A case of not paying attention and mashing the wrong pedal? 

I do like how the impact fixed the Subaru's right brake light though... So it's not all bad news.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> What the hell was the truck doing? Looks like it was at WOT for some reason.


I am guessing the "wide truck" right rear wheel touch outside of the road and caused the truck over-steer. Truck driver try to save it by "give more gas" and the truck over-steer faster.


----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)

UncleJB said:


> What the hell was the truck doing? Looks like it was at WOT for some reason.


Sounds like he was driving like a jerk for a while before this happened

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Roadcam/comments/l4e0ex/_/gkofddw


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Few too many beers on the mountain maybe.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

fireside said:


> Just adding here - nothing makes me more irritated than people who stop when they have the right of way to let me or someone else out into traffic. I.e. stopping on a 4 lane road to let someone out of a side parking lot out. Stop. Stop playing traffic cop. You’re just confusing people and it’s NOT courteous.


100%. Just follow the rules.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Welcome to Utah, the brodozer nation...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy Russells said:


> 100%. Just follow the rules.


It's even more annoying when that happens and the parking lot has a side exit to a red-light intersection that would allow them to turn safely left. I see this happen.. more often than it should.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Saw this on Instagram today and found it on Youtube. Vermont is always a little wacky.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

fireside said:


> Just adding here - nothing makes me more irritated than people who stop when they have the right of way to let me or someone else out into traffic. You’re just confusing people and it’s NOT courteous.


Seriously. I hate when they do it on any road. "I'm being so courteous and nice letting this person out, even though I just held up 20 cars behind me to do so". It's very annoying.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> What the hell was the truck doing? Looks like it was at WOT for some reason.


Looks like he floored it and the rear end stepped out.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> Looks like he floored it and the rear end stepped out.


Diesel torks caught him off guard.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

UncleJB said:


> Diesel torks caught him off guard.


Yep. They can get squirrelly when they're stock. That truck had an exhaust and tune on it. Even on dry pavement a dump of the go pedal will result in some slippage. A wet, cold mountain road is definitely going to provide some side stepping.

Driver was a moran.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> I've had people stop at a green light to wave me to walk across the crosswalk. I just wave them off - I'm not risking my life with the other lanes just because you're too dumb/nice to understand how a traffic signal works.


I turn my back on them to avoid the pissing match of who is going to let who go first.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/wE8bcr4


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/wE8bcr4


Holy LOL, that passenger was ready to dismount as soon as they hit the parking lot.... How long was that cow chasing them??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Holy LOL, that passenger was ready to dismount as soon as they hit the parking lot.... How long was that cow chasing them??


Since June 2019. Says so right in the caption. 

And how can it be that a scooter can't outrun a cow? How fast can a cow run?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

That is definitely wacky.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352781782811250688


> The accident was recorded by a home security camera on Milburn Road in the City of Colwood, just south of the B.C. provincial capital of Victoria, and shared on Twitter by CHEK News. The speed limit on the road is 50 km/h.
> 
> The city’s mayor Rob Martin called the two individuals “very lucky” to have escaped unharmed, and used the episode to highlight the importance of obeying speed limits. Martin says the city’s council is working on improving road safety and considering adding sidewalks with cycling lanes in certain areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

Avus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352781782811250688


Car said YEET


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not an accident, but definitely not doing it wrong, so I'm putting it here. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157596589037032



[MAP]


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Amazing.

I love that one of the businesses in that strip mall is called "Hair Force".


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/IH688Z5


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/0FvV7W5


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Ambulance was like "Welp, here's my exit. See ya boys."


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/0E65M7l


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Well done, page 868! 



Double-V said:


> Ambulance was like "Welp, here's my exit. See ya boys."


Been holdin' it for miles... gotta go!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/JAlTF7k


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/0E65M7l


There was so much going wrong there. White SUV aggressively passes motorcycle in the same lane and the car that crossed the centerline, appears to have also been passing someone in the same lane when they lost control. Most motorcyclists ride in the left side of the lane for better visibility. This one would have been dead if he'd been there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> There was so much going wrong there. White SUV aggressively passes motorcycle in the same lane and the car that crossed the centerline, appears to have also been passing someone in the same lane when they lost control. Most motorcyclists ride in the left side of the lane for better visibility. This one would have been dead if he'd been there.


Probably a scooter. Riding 2 up so they are under powered and expect to be passed. Thus willing to move over to allow vehicles to pass them.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

First in line for the Covid vaccine at CVS


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks like page 868 found the imgur 2012 archive. 

Love the classics.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> First in line for the Covid vaccine at CVS
> 
> View attachment 66186


That must be a fun towing job. How does one remove that without further destroying the columns?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> That must be a fun towing job. How does one remove that without further destroying the columns?


Push it back a foot or so until it's free of the column and it falls back down on all four. Tow with wheel-lift truck.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> That must be a fun towing job. How does one remove that without further destroying the columns?


Any tow truck operator that can remove that without further damaging the structure should be considered a pillar of the community.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Any tow truck operator that can remove that without further damaging the structure should be considered a pillar of the community.








JRA Collision Center







www.jracollision.com


----------



## StayPufft (Feb 14, 2020)

BRealistic said:


> Any tow truck operator that can remove that without further damaging the structure should be considered a *pillar *of the community.


nice.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/Ip43HdG


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Any info about the crash? Looks very fatal for driver.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Any info about the crash? Looks very fatal for driver.


The fact that he hit that pole so fast may have saved him. Split it right in half. 

Funny that if I karate chop wood and go all out it doesn’t hurt. But if I don’t hit hard enough and it doesn’t break.....ouch!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

nater said:


> The fact that he hit that pole so fast may have saved him. Split it right in half.
> 
> Funny that if I karate chop wood and go all out it doesn’t hurt. But if I don’t hit hard enough and it doesn’t break.....ouch!


Still. would be nice to know.
That 2008 Sonata held up quite well considering.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can you stage something like this and make enough money to pay for the damages? Or just show up at a dealership and cause this much damage without paying for it?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
Reminds me of the EVO that was crashed through the dealer window wall into a pole in front of a Mitsubishi dealer in Bristol back in 2005ish.
Don't let them have the keys.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

70 ft drop. Lands upright. Driver is fine


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> Reminds me of the EVO that was crashed through the dealer window wall into a pole in front of a Mitsubishi dealer in Bristol back in 2005ish.
> Don't let them have the keys.


But with an EV and keyless start, if the key is within range due to the salesman unlocking the car, the customer could have pressed the start button, engaged it into drive (being unfamiliar with the controls) and hit the accelerator just playing around. Especially if the car is similar to a Bolt EV in L mode. The car doesn't creep when in that mode but has tons of acceleration if you touch the pedal. I'm sure a Taycan has even more acceleration too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> But with an EV and keyless start, if the key is within range due to the salesman unlocking the car, the customer could have pressed the start button, engaged it into drive (being unfamiliar with the controls) and hit the accelerator just playing around. Especially if the car is similar to a Bolt EV in L mode. The car doesn't creep when in that mode but has tons of acceleration if you touch the pedal. I'm sure a Taycan has even more acceleration too.


True.
Maybe they need a "dealership showroom mode" that allows everything to work but actually driving?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Rory Calhoun said:


> 70 ft drop. Lands upright. Driver is fine


Talk about LUCKY.
The truck hit with a roll- front to back- the best possible way to minimize the sudden stop to the passengers after that fall. Wow.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

*"*Yesterday my sister was hit from behind by truck who ran the light behind her and was speeding. He slammed into the car and the impact was so great it caused the truck to flip and land in a ditch. This is the back of my sister’s car. Where baby was in the back seat. *The airbags didn’t deploy*.*"*


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

****, was her baby ok? That's one hell of a hit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

rear ended!


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> But with an EV and keyless start, if the key is within range due to the salesman unlocking the car, the customer could have pressed the start button, engaged it into drive (being unfamiliar with the controls) and hit the accelerator just playing around. Especially if the car is similar to a Bolt EV in L mode. The car doesn't creep when in that mode but has tons of acceleration if you touch the pedal. I'm sure a Taycan has even more acceleration too.


I've never seen a keyless car that would start with the key outside the car.



Senior Member said:


> *"*Yesterday my sister was hit from behind by truck who ran the light behind her and was speeding. He slammed into the car and the impact was so great it caused the truck to flip and land in a ditch. This is the back of my sister’s car. Where baby was in the back seat. *The airbags didn’t deploy*.*"*


The airbags shouldn't deploy when a vehicle is rear ended...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Senior Member said:


> *"*Yesterday my sister was hit from behind by truck who ran the light behind her and was speeding. He slammed into the car and the impact was so great it caused the truck to flip and land in a ditch. This is the back of my sister’s car. Where baby was in the back seat. *The airbags didn’t deploy*.*"*


Jeeeeeeeez. 😳 Right over top of the crash beam. Hope they're all okay. I hate driving in Texas. I always try to rent something with a huge ass, like a minivan or ute.

But as said... no airbags should deploy in this case. Assuming when you say 'baby', the car seat is rear facing, although for getting rear ended, I'm not sure if it's a huge benefit.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> rear ended!


Van is at fault.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> But as said... no airbags should deploy in this case. Assuming when you say 'baby', the car seat is rear facing, although for getting rear ended, I'm not sure if it's a huge benefit.


Especially when the rear glass explodes all over your infant.  Scary stuff.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Chmeeee said:


> I've never seen a keyless car that would start with the key outside the car.


Try the Ford Focus

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Bricked



http://imgur.com/a/aIHx3UO


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Chmeeee said:


> I've never seen a keyless car that would start with the key outside the car.


we installed a compustar keyless remote start on our esuvee; it'll start from ~150ft with the feyfob or ~3,000ft with the remote. the doors remain locked, and if you attempt do anything besides press the brake when you get in without the keyfob being detected, the car shuts off immediately. so ours will most definitely let you start the car, but no, it won't let you drive thru a dealership window while the salesguy is holding the key at his desk.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Senior Member said:


> *"*Yesterday my sister was hit from behind by truck who ran the light behind her and was speeding. He slammed into the car and the impact was so great it caused the truck to flip and land in a ditch. This is the back of my sister’s car. Where baby was in the back seat. *The airbags didn’t deploy*.*"*


Poor Jetta is ruined,hope all the occupants got out okay


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/P5EgRJn


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/5RjMWv6


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

HOLY SH!T!!!!!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Avus said:


> HOLY SH!T!!!!!


Well,



https://news.yahoo.com/texas-weather-crisis-deepens-chinese-111205544.html



"
*Texas weather crisis deepens Chinese belief they're 'on right path', says foreign ministry"*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/P5EgRJn


Grand Theft Auto online drivers actually do exist!


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what China Chinese media/gov good at.

Chinese media news "spilling tea" moment.. They specially like to do this when USA is in the news.








Why China, with same size of power grid, won’t suffer outage like in the US - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





While in reality








Why the lights are going out in China


Utilities face emission-control targets while costs rise but rates remain fixed




asia.nikkei.com













‘It hit us badly’: China’s businesses left cold by worst blackouts in decade


Provinces across China are struggling with the worst blackouts in nearly 10 years, as authorities try to curb energy use by imposing restrictions on businesses and residents.




www.scmp.com


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


> Boeing 777 engine fire


this is neither "wacky", nor "traffic accident" related. It's not even car-related.

Obama_What.gif


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/IFcFGMn


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> this is neither "wacky", nor "traffic accident" related. It's not even car-related.
> 
> Obama_What.gif


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/IFcFGMn


yikes! I'm imagining one of those 3D movie scenes (Jurassic Park 3, Spiderman 2, The Grinch, The Polar Express, etc.), where the character is staring down the object coming straight at them, and it stops mere millimeters from impaling them.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/iGm4670


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Watch A Nissan 350Z Bring A Cadillac Dealership To Its Knees


Oh the horror!




www.motorious.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Seven totaled new Cadillacs is what... $350k?
Good luck insurance.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> Watch A Nissan 350Z Bring A Cadillac Dealership To Its Knees
> 
> 
> Oh the horror!
> ...


Aaaannnndd.......it was a Florida driver. How (un) surprising.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Alpha-3 said:


> Aaaannnndd.......it was a Florida driver. How (un) surprising.


+ 350Z is not a good combo.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364620489457610768


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Local..not my pic, was sent to me.


----------



## mr.mindless (Jan 16, 2006)

I wonder if he moved that car from the tail of the trailer to the front edge if he could self-recover... would be a near thing. Not sure if better chances doing that or unloading it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

mr.mindless said:


> I wonder if he moved that car from the tail of the trailer to the front edge if he could self-recover... would be a near thing. Not sure if better chances doing that or unloading it.


Do that and goose it.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364620489457610768


wtf i know thats not a 'normal' crash scenario but that air bag deploy seemed pretty delayed


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Do that and goose it.


I think that is what the street sign behind the truck is saying


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

papaskot said:


> wtf i know thats not a 'normal' crash scenario but that air bag deploy seemed pretty delayed


We have seen GM's have odd side airbag deployment before.
Thinking of the Camaros on auto-x/track.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Avus said:


> HOLY SH!T!!!!!


you have to be an idiot to get out on foot on a major highway with black ice and not expect to get mowed down. He's barely able to stand up himself.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/EgFVxmk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

^^ people need to drive their own car....


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

@film ending.

I hope that's a maga hat


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


what a ****ty lane, haha. probably used to be a shoulder with that footing just randomly jutting out into the lane. completely in the shadows too, lidar probably would have prevented this one.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


I tracked that down in Streetview, it looks like they must have pushed the lanes up against the left barriers for construction, because in Google the area where they're driving is a shoulder. Whoever laid out that work zone should be thrown out on their ass, because the taper approaching that shift is wildly insufficient for the speed and there's no warning at all. I'll bet that Tesla was not the only car to drive into that wall, autopilot or human.



Avus said:


> ^^ people need to drive their own car....


Yeah it's pretty much beta test level software that people are trusting their lives with. Some day self driving cars will be better than us. That day is not today.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Ya, there's no way humans haven't also plowed into that barrier.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Not sure if this counts, but something very odd going on here.

At least 15 dead in California crash

"Hospital officials said they believe there were 27 passengers in the SUV that struck a semi-truck full of gravel."

Not a ton of details, but really not sure how they fit 27 people in what looks like a Ford Excursion


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

amusante1002 said:


> Not sure if this counts, but something very odd going on here.


Tragic, but nothing odd about human smuggling. I grew up in New Fairfield in the 1980's... that sort of thing was happening in Danbury too.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


The crash barrier did a great job.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> The crash barrier did a great job.


Ewww, ouch. I'll bet it didn't do that driver much good......


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Yield


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

bubuski said:


> Yield


The last guy needs system recalibration.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> Ewww, ouch. I'll bet it didn't do that driver much good......


I'd bet that it actually saved his life.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> I'd bet that it actually saved his life.


What?? I don't know, man......that sudden deceleration from speeding up around the other car to that smash....I know those are energy-absorbing but....WOW.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> What?? I don't know, man......that sudden deceleration from speeding up around the other car to that smash....I know those are energy-absorbing but....WOW.


If that had been concrete, he/she either would have gone airborne or died, without question. That device most likely saved his/her life.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Alpha-3 said:


> What?? I don't know, man......that sudden deceleration from speeding up around the other car to that smash....I know those are energy-absorbing but....WOW.


He walked away.


----------



## vdubmk2vr (Aug 28, 2007)

StayPufft said:


> Car said YEET


Worst Rocket League player ever

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> The crash barrier did a great job.


 We had a similar accident at DFW airport entry, but without a crash barrier and the concrete was more ramp shaped. The car flew over the toll booth and the drunk driver survived.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

amusante1002 said:


> Not sure if this counts, but something very odd going on here.
> 
> At least 15 dead in California crash
> 
> ...


I sat for a minute yesterday counting on my fingers how many people I thought I could cram into an Excursion "two in the front passenger seat, one in the foot well, six on the second row, on on top of them three on the floor, etc, etc..." and kept coming up short on space.... 

Seats were removed.



> A Ford Expedition typically can safely seat up to eight people. But this vehicle didn't have rear seats, Watson said.
> 
> "I don't know if they were cut out or removed, I'm not sure, but they were not in the vehicle," Watson said. "What it indicates is that there were not enough safety belts for the passengers."
> 
> ...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

"Crash Proof" Motorcycle Hoax Video Revealed - Asphalt & Rubber


You’ve likely seen the video where a “crash proof” motorcycle, which has rider detection aids on-board, gets plowed by a truck as it enters the highway. If you haven’t seen this video, well…we just sorta ruined it for you, and we’re going to ruin it some more for the rest




www.asphaltandrubber.com


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

^^^Is that fake?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

amusante1002 said:


> ^^^Is that fake?


Well_obviously.gif

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

[insert Family_Guy_Train_Tunnel.gif]









'You can do it' B&Q lorry gets stuck under bridge


The orange lorry bearing the words "you can do it" hit the rail bridge near Blackthorn.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/sD6vGRt


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

*Joliet man dead after high-speed crash into backyard in South Elgin *









Joliet man dead after high-speed crash into backyard in South Elgin


A Joliet man is dead after his speeding car crashed and came to rest in a backyard early Saturday in South Elgin, witnesses and authorities said.




www.dailyherald.com





I'm not sure I would have identified that as a Mustang.
_
A witness who was driving north on Gilbert said the other car passed him -- while going perhaps 100 mph -- then failed to navigate the curve on the two-lane road and careened into a drainage ditch near railroad tracks that run parallel to the street, according to Deputy Police Chief Randy Endean.

The vehicle, a 2020 Ford Mustang GT, continued at high speeds and struck an embankment and several trees, flipping several times before landing about 30 feet up into trees in a residential backyard, Endean said._


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/eJMqqGP


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/YEVAgzV


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

HOLY........HOLY............just f**ckin wow. How did he survive being smushed, that's a miracle.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

😲😲😲😲!!!


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Amazeballs. If they have a lottery wherever that was, that guy should have bought a ticket that day.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder if AP was in use?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CMR9G1Zlx5O/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if AP was in use?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMR9G1Zlx5O/


My guess is they ran this light, and the truck dragged them underneath until they stopped 50 years later in front of the muffler & brake shop. [MAP]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> My guess is they ran this light, and the truck dragged them underneath until they stopped 50 years later in front of the muffler & brake shop. [MAP]


Or were testing AP to see if it would stop for the traffic light? Or perhaps they had a green light and the truck ran a red, and they couldn't stop. That grey church-type building on the corner obstructs the view to the left.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I remember a couple years ago that Tesla slamming into a tractor trailer. I think the sun was blamed then?

Maybe it's because the sensors can see underneath it and don't realize it's there?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> I remember a couple years ago that Tesla slamming into a tractor trailer. I think the sun was blamed then?
> 
> Maybe it's because the sensors can see underneath it and don't realize it's there?



Yes, that happened in FL on a divided but not limited access highway. Driver was allegedly watching a video while driving about 70 mph on AP. Lost his head if I remember correctly. Trailer box was white like this one too.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/2ByBLGi


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

People are crazy


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

“Act normal, act normal.”


http://imgur.com/a/dJN1waP


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

when brake not working...





guy get out at 8s mark, trailer touch gatehouse at 10s mark.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Google Image Result for https://media.tenor.com/vFd0KqEoIzwAAAAM/jeep-off-road.gif



This has to be an RC jeep, right?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

col.mustard said:


> Google Image Result for https://media.tenor.com/vFd0KqEoIzwAAAAM/jeep-off-road.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the true meaning of "body on frame". No one say about "body secured on frame"


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> Google Image Result for https://media.tenor.com/vFd0KqEoIzwAAAAM/jeep-off-road.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After looking at it a little bit closer it looks like it's a RC Jeep, but at first it looked like it could have been a real Jeep.
Here's a better/bigger version. Jeep Off Road GIF - Jeep OffRoad Break - Discover & Share GIFs


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Gotta love those safety chains. I84 Bridge in Idaho. Truck goes flying off the bridge. Camper still attached.







Dangling. I'm sure that was a fun ride~!


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

this is insane. plane crash lands almost nose first into a passing CUV. 2 on plane dead and boy in CUV dead



https://www.yahoo.com/news/doorbell-video-captures-moment-plane-001226500.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

freedo84gti said:


> this is insane. plane crash lands almost nose first into a passing CUV. 2 on plane dead and boy in CUV dead
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/doorbell-video-captures-moment-plane-001226500.html


Yikes. What are the odds?


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> this is insane. plane crash lands almost nose first into a passing CUV. 2 on plane dead and boy in CUV dead
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/doorbell-video-captures-moment-plane-001226500.html


That is terrible news, this is somewhat local to me. When I read about it yesterday the CUV occupants were critical but transferred to the hospital. Terrible to hear the child died. Didn't click on the link, but there is a Ring video from a house on the corner that captures the whole thing. Plane catches the electrical/utility pole on its approach, goes straight down into the passing CUV, and then what I can only presume is a fuel leak causes a huge fire engulfing the plane and most of the roadway. The CUV was spared from the flames, but took the plane broadside to the rear half of the vehicle and basically did a pirouette across the street.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

GLI Dan said:


> That is terrible news, this is somewhat local to me. When I read about it yesterday the CUV occupants were critical but transferred to the hospital. Terrible to hear the child died. Didn't click on the link, but there is a Ring video from a house on the corner that captures the whole thing. Plane catches the electrical/utility pole on its approach, goes straight down into the passing CUV, and then what I can only presume is a fuel leak causes a huge fire engulfing the plane and most of the roadway. The CUV was spared from the flames, but took the plane broadside to the rear half of the vehicle and basically did a pirouette across the street.


video is in the link. its a wild video. rarely does such oddball accidents like this happen and have good footage to view it. im assuming the child was also in the back seat where the brunt of the plane hit


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

freedo84gti said:


> this is insane. plane crash lands almost nose first into a passing CUV. 2 on plane dead and boy in CUV dead
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/doorbell-video-captures-moment-plane-001226500.html


Vid


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

not really a traffic accident but WWWWWeeeeeee.....






Is this race still count as a win??


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Avus said:


> not really a traffic accident but WWWWWeeeeeee.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he was able to stay in his lane it might have technically counted but if you cross the center line your are DQ


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Hand Cannon said:


> Gotta love those safety chains. I84 Bridge in Idaho. Truck goes flying off the bridge. Camper still attached.










Dangling. Emergency crews saved two people after their pickup truck plunged off a bridge, leaving them dangling above a deep gorge in southern Idaho on Monday, March 15, 2021
Idaho State Police responded to the accident at about 2:45 p.m. Monday. A state trooper and local sheriff's deputy first used an additional set of chains from a nearby semi-truck to help support the dangling pickup truck, holding it in place until additional rescuers arrived on the scene





























So this was quite the arrangement of rescue equipment. The gorge is narrow but is roughly 100 feet (30.48 meters) deep below the bridge, roughly the height of a 10-story building. The gorge reaches about 250 feet (76.20 meters) deep at its deepest point. Emergency crews were able to rappel down to the hanging truck and attach a harness to each occupant, allowing them to be safely carried back to the bridge.














The only thing keeping the 2004 Ford F-305 pickup from falling was the set of 'safety chains' attaching the 30-foot camper trailer, which remained on the bridge, to the pickup


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

That's damn impressive, can't imagine being in the cab of that thing looking down.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> That's damn impressive, can't imagine being in the cab of that thing looking down.


Same. Imagine going bounced around during the accident, only to open your eyes once the violence stops and the screaming continues.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Plus... 2 dogs still going crazy in your face.. Oof...


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

23 year old biker lost his life after colliding with car outside the Greek parliament.
The car was security, escorting an MP, sister of Greek PM and mother of the mayor of Athens.
The police officer who was present, ordered all eyewittnesses to leave the scene, but were searched latet to testify, after the accident has been presented to the media. He is now suspended from his duties.
The young mans' family donated his organs. 
His name was Jason.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Comin' in hot


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373415649947611136


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

And the t,t,t,truck goes t,t,trucking along


http://imgur.com/a/PDqCQed


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> And the t,t,t,truck goes t,t,trucking along
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/PDqCQed







"when will they ever learn,
oh when will they, ever learn"


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/2lWbZln


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/gRkx4FP


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/gRkx4FP











Driver who crashed into Taco Bell dumpster charged with DUI


MOULTRIE, GA (WALB) - The 18-year-old who crashed into a dumpster at the Taco Bell in Moultrie has been charged with DUI.




www.wtxl.com





17yr old DUI on Sat April 7th at 7am... partied waaay too hard the night before, passed out at said party, woke up still drunk, attempted to drive home (or to work) and decided he needed a taco bell breakfast burrito first? Coming in hot!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/6basoFh


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently Evergreen has an issue.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/6basoFh


Are you ok? Good. You're a ***** idiot, aren't you?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/fOjXM5w


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Apparently Evergreen has an issue.


it keeps happening


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Tesla tries to run a truck off the road...
Hah.

BELLEVUE, Wash. -- A driver involved in a road-rage incident ended up crashing his Tesla along I-90 Sunday evening.
Troopers say the driver tried to run a truck off the road near 148th Street and instead lost control and ended up rolling in the media, according to Trooper Rick Johnson.
Luckily no one was injured in the crash.

Johnson says they believe alcohol was a factor in the crash.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Better than any crash test the government will perform. Big win for Tesla.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


> lost control and ended up rolling in the media


Is "rolling" missing a T or is "media" missing an N?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/CQz3pFp


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Watch a drone or helicopter circle around endlessly for 34 minutes!

What makes this wacky:



> The full contents of the truck are not known, but photos from the aftermath show a dark-colored SF90 Stradale, a yellow 488 Spyder, and a white vintage Porsche 911 among the cars involved. The Porsche and the 488 appeared relatively unharmed, while the SF90 Stradale was seen inside of the trailer at the point of impact and had not yet been unloaded.


Apparently having your expensive exotic transported in an enclosed carrier is no guarantee it will arrive safely. 🤣














Train Crashes Into Truck Hauling Ferrari SF90 Stradale, Other Exotics in Houston


The hauler was stuck on a railroad crossing when it was hit by a train that was apparently unable to stop in time.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Well Damn... Talk about coming in hot~!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

that firetruck is pretty funny. Youtube shows multiple firetruck crashes in the same spot


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh deer.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

/\ Such a short distance, deer could've just walked instead of taking the bus.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

That kid has terrible reaction time  , deer lands on top of him and even kicks him a few times. I'm not even sure if he ever saw the deer the way he's looking around after


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

DUB0RA said:


> That kid has terrible reaction time  , deer lands on top of him and even kicks him a few times. I'm not even sure if he ever saw the deer the way he's looking around after


Good thing he was deep asleep. If his head was up things would have been uglier.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/CXYFNAN


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

95-year-old woman inside ambulance killed, others injured in Brooklyn crash


At least eight people were injured and a 95-year-old woman inside an ambulance was killed after it was T-boned by a car in Brooklyn.




abc7ny.com


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Munich, Germany, this past Sunday. A 23-year-old driver took off from traffic lights.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> 95-year-old woman inside ambulance killed, others injured in Brooklyn crash
> 
> 
> At least eight people were injured and a 95-year-old woman inside an ambulance was killed after it was T-boned by a car in Brooklyn.
> ...


I have a feeling that the driver will get some pretty serious charges brought against him. Heck he could even serve jail time for involuntary manslaughter with the rate of speed he was going.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

3L3M3NT said:


> I have a feeling that the driver will get some pretty serious charges brought against him. Heck he could even serve jail time for involuntary manslaughter with the rate of speed he was going.


Not if he had a green light.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Senior Member said:


> Not if he had a green light.


Yep... Flashy Lights doesn't give you license to blow through reds with impunity.
Of course speed is another factor. Looks like he was doing more than 25, but certainly not flying. Maybe TCL investigators can determine the vehicle speed from pixels and frame rates.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> 95-year-old woman inside ambulance killed, others injured in Brooklyn crash
> 
> 
> At least eight people were injured and a 95-year-old woman inside an ambulance was killed after it was T-boned by a car in Brooklyn.
> ...


95, in cardiac arrest, then t-boned on the way to the hospital... The Lord was ready for her.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/unhax1w


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/uliQBXQ


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


>


Ludacris speed kicked in

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/CqvrKwk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Tesla drives too fast, hits tree, and sadly, kills both occupants in a battery fire. 

Wacky part? It was in a neighborhood street, (MAP) and neither of the occupants were behind the wheel. Did the driver flee the scene, or were they screwing around with Autopilot?









‘No one was driving the car’: 2 men dead after fiery Tesla crash near The Woodlands, officials say


Two men are dead after a Tesla ran into a tree in Spring.




www.click2houston.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Tesla drives too fast, hits tree, and sadly, kills both occupants in a battery fire.
> 
> Wacky part? It was in a neighborhood street, (MAP) and neither of the occupants were behind the wheel. Did the driver flee the scene, or were they screwing around with Autopilot?
> 
> ...


Article I read on this said there were just 2 people in the car, so I would guess they were screwing around with autopilot. Only other possibility is that the driver was thrown into the rear seat on impact. But the article says he was sitting upright. So it seems less likely. However, if your map is correct, there are only about 300' from the cul-de-sac to the point at which they went off the road. That makes you wonder if autopilot would accelerate at that rate of speed. The whole crash is odd.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Article I read on this said there were just 2 people in the car, so I would guess they were screwing around with autopilot. Only other possibility is that the driver was thrown into the rear seat on impact. But the article says he was sitting upright. So it seems less likely. However, if your map is correct, there are only about 300' from the cul-de-sac to the point at which they went off the road. That makes you wonder if autopilot would accelerate at that rate of speed. The whole crash is odd.


The pin on the map is the address they gave in the article, but the chyron mentioned an intersection a little SW of that. Not even sure they know exactly where it was. The lack of accident scene photos and StreetView aren't helping my curiosity. 

*Says here* the occupants were 59 and 65. 

Wacky for sure. If there _wasn't_ a driver that fled, how did those two guys get the car up to speed, set the AP, and then play musical chairs?


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

not much of an accident but wacky


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Avus said:


> not much of an accident but wacky


I think we've all dreamt of doing this.
My hero...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Wacky for sure. If there _wasn't_ a driver that fled, how did those two guys get the car up to speed, set the AP, and then play musical chairs?


Musical chairs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

parking spaces are getting tighter and tighter


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Avus said:


> not much of an accident but wacky


They must have either been in one heck of a hurry or wanted to live out their Duke's of Hazard fantasy. 🤣🤣👍👍



deathhare. said:


> I think we've all dreamt of doing this.
> My hero...


I'd completely agree with you. I've always wondered what would happen "jumping" a bridge or launched my car down this steep hill, would the car survive the landing? 
If only life was like a video game and you got to start over with a new life and sweet ride to try it again to see if the outcome would be any different if you did something slightly different. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

So the car after just merrily drives into that?


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

S1ack said:


> So the car after just merrily drives into that?


Meh, he probably thought it was lens flare from a JJ Abrams movie...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Car Problems said:


>


At least a Tesla wouldn't catch fire like that!


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

S1ack said:


> So the car after just merrily drives into that?


Yeah typical daydreaming driver not paying attention to anything.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/ADOsktX


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


>


I see your plywood and raise you a turtle












https://www.abc6.com/passenger-survives-being-hit-in-the-head-by-flying-turtle/


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

My town.



https://www.citizentribune.com/news/local/no-injuries-reported-when-dog-hits-gas-pedal-causing-truck-to-smash-through-petsense-front/article_82c84124-a3a5-11eb-9175-87e74ddf8f1e.html



*No injuries reported when dog hits gas pedal, causing truck to smash through PetSense front door*


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, sure... the dog did it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Yeah, sure... the dog did it.


Leave the dog in charge of the park and it will quickly turn into a Shih Tzu.
.
.
On a serious note.
Couldn't the insurance company refuse to cover the accident since the dog was not listed as a driver for the truck on the insurance policy?
Either that, or refuse to cover damages because they have an "act of dog" clause.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/h3y4Get


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Car Problems said:


>


Terrible crash.
Two died at the scene and one was seriously injured.
I looked at that impact area on google maps and there are tire marks all over that wall. This must be a rather common error- and unfortunately this time the car went up on the barrier and caught the tunnel itself. Those barriers are always a compromise- they don't want vehicles crossing over to oncoming traffic, but also don't want the vehicle bouncing back across the other way either. My condolences to the friends and family of the injured and deceased.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/6vH4gfS


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DC cop cars totaled after officers drag race in NE, says commander


Two D.C. police cars were totaled after officers decided to drag race each other, according to an internal email obtained exclusively by FOX 5’s Lindsay Watts.




www.fox29.com














One 1 fents and crub, no briks though.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/ADOsktX


im curious to how they got that thing out. the suv barely fits on that road let alone a crane to pull it out assuming it cant be pulled down the wall


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/oMHIJng


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I hope there wasn't somebody in the front passenger seat.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Senior Member said:


>


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/6vH4gfS


The icing on the cake is the very end


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I hate the work traffic just because I want my piece of the pie.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Egz said:


>


How many times can you reverse and drive forward again before you realize you just can't go forward? Seems like somewhere around 8-10 tries.

How do you not realize the only way out, is probably the way you came in?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> How many times can you reverse and drive forward again before you realize you just can't go forward? Seems like somewhere around 8-10 tries.
> 
> How do you not realize the only way out, is probably the way you came in?


Try to imagine solving this problem without your brain and you'll better understand the issue they were having.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/h3y4Get


Time to make an appt with the Eye Dr. Those are two different accidents.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/9rGbasE


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

@McMike said:


> Time to make an appt with the Eye Dr. Those are two different accidents.


The traffic circle thing seems like a rozap, and I recall it ending quite differently - some car lined street in the north east somewhere...Jersey maybe.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

S1ack said:


> The traffic circle thing seems like a rozap, and I recall it ending quite differently - some car lined street in the north east somewhere...Jersey maybe.


They were both in CA 2019/2020.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Tesla drives too fast, hits tree, and sadly, kills both occupants in a battery fire.
> 
> Wacky part? It was in a neighborhood street, (MAP) and neither of the occupants were behind the wheel. Did the driver flee the scene, or were they screwing around with Autopilot?
> 
> ...


Contrary to Musk's initial claims, Tesla is now saying that some autopilot features were in use in this crash. However, only to 30 mph??? That seems like a pretty low speed for the car to crash at and still kill the occupants. I wonder if they were actually trapped in the car and couldn't get the doors open?









One of Autopilot's features was active in fatal Tesla crash


Tesla said Monday that one of Autopilot's features was active during the April 17 crash that killed two men in Spring, Texas.




www.cnn.com







> Lars Moravy, Tesla's vice president of vehicle engineering, said on the company's earnings call Monday that Tesla's adaptive cruise control was engaged and accelerated to 30 mph before the car crashed.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Contrary to Musk's initial claims, Tesla is now saying that some autopilot features were in use in this crash. However, only to 30 mph??? That seems like a pretty low speed for the car to crash at and still kill the occupants. I wonder if they were actually trapped in the car and couldn't get the doors open?


I thought this could be a possibility. It's hard to tell how much structural damage there was, since most of the car burned during the 4? hours it was on fire.

Could a 30mph accident trap occupants in the back seat?


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Egz said:


>


What a bafoon.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Could a 30mph accident trap occupants in the back seat?


Was it confirmed they were wearing seatbelts or not? My SIL was in an accident around 25mph with no seat belt on and she was trapped under the dash and ended up in the hospital for about 4 days or so with pretty serious trauma to her knees/legs.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

just tossing out idea. Trapped and climbed in back to escape fire?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/ERXNIa5


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/ERXNIa5


Right foot..... make connection to brain please. Sheesh


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

kowabonga said:


> Right foot..... make connection to brain please. Sheesh


It's 56k connection.


----------



## TooOldForThis (Aug 28, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> I hate the work traffic just because I want my piece of the pie.


I lived through that one, and the great fireball spill.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

TooOldForThis said:


> I lived through that one, and the great fireball spill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Sensing a trend. What were you doing 5 minutes before each of these accidents…? Sly


----------



## TooOldForThis (Aug 28, 2007)

stealthboost said:


> Hmm. Sensing a trend. What were you doing 5 minutes before each of these accidents…? Sly


Yolo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's something wacky. Money transport truck being shot at in S.A.


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

That driver is 100% badass!


----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

He reminds me of the driver of the Charger in Bullitt, Bill Hickman.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

I haven't found the full length version of this yet, but this shows some of the forward view. 
Looks like the robbers went after another CIT truck at the same time. 




Driver so cool, calm and collected.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/mijRYE2


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Someone selected the underbody spray option.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/mijRYE2


Bumper bidet??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://imgur.com/wPn02iz


----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

OK, THAT'S Wacky!


spockcat said:


> http://imgur.com/wPn02iz


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

RockWgn said:


> He reminds me of the driver of the Charger in Bullitt, Bill Hickman.
> 
> View attachment 87328



Haha pretty spot on


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

spockcat said:


> http://imgur.com/wPn02iz


...how is the undercarriage THAT clean?? And, hey, at least they KNEW they were going to hit the tree and wrapped it first. "Flora the Brakes!!!" ...😁


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Yesterday, I was taking a photo of some MAGA patriots who are protesting the election, masks, etc. In the first photo, you can see a yellow truck waiting to turn right. Soon after I put my phone away, the yellow truck turned right and lost it's front left wheel. The wheel bounced into an Equinox and the driver of the yellow truck nonchalantly pulls into the parking lot.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow that is pretty wacky.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/GZS5csC


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/GZS5csC


Now, the question that I have it this:
After the initial contact, it looks like they hit the gas.
Just trying to power thru it?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395040231129239557


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Came to post the above “accident”. Woman in the SUV was so shaken up she hit the cop car after he hit the suspect vehicle. 
Accident about 1 minute in on the clip


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

What's with the love tap from the second cruiser after the SUV is on it's roof?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

S1ack said:


> What's with the love tap from the second cruiser after the SUV is on it's roof?


Yes, that seemed a bit much.

Hilarious that he thought he could make that exit though. 😂


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

He almost sandwiched the guy trying to get out of the back window


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

S1ack said:


> What's with the love tap from the second cruiser after the SUV is on it's roof?


Unnecessary


spockcat said:


> Came to post the above “accident”. Woman in the SUV was so shaken up she hit the cop car after he hit the suspect vehicle.
> Accident about 1 minute in on the clip


She was hit twice. Once when the suspect PITted himself, and then again when he bounced off the guardrail. She did pretty good after 10 seconds of screaming.

I feel bad for the brown (acura?) that went over into the carpool lanes to be t-boned. Hope they're OK.

I also just learned today that AWD on the QX50 is an option.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Now, the question that I have it this:
> After the initial contact, it looks like they hit the gas.
> Just trying to power thru it?


"Whiskey Throttle"


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I feel bad for the brown (acura?) that went over into the carpool lanes to be t-boned. Hope they're OK.


Same here...and I didn't realize they used aluminum arms up front.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Teens crash car into Missouri home just feet from sleeping owners


A crashed car catapulted through the air into a house in Eureka, Missouri, just feet from where the owners were sleeping — and everyone walked away unharmed.




nypost.com




Post graduation party stunt driving.


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

audifans said:


> Teens crash car into Missouri home just feet from sleeping owners
> 
> 
> A crashed car catapulted through the air into a house in Eureka, Missouri, just feet from where the owners were sleeping — and everyone walked away unharmed.
> ...


Impressive, scored a crub, fence, brushes, tree, and a house


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't imagine how confused I would be to wake up in the middle of the night to a huge smashing sound and find a car standing on it's nose in my house.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

audifans said:


> Teens crash car into Missouri home just feet from sleeping owners
> 
> 
> A crashed car catapulted through the air into a house in Eureka, Missouri, just feet from where the owners were sleeping — and everyone walked away unharmed.
> ...


Draw a line from the target back through the damage on the fents, and it seems like they were comin' in hot from the SE

They were So close to Getting To The Finish Line [MAP]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Draw a line from the target back through the damage on the fents, and it seems like they were comin' in hot from the SE
> 
> They were So close to Getting To The Finish Line [MAP]


They are going to be Legends I tell you!


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

@McMike said:


> Draw a line from the target back through the damage on the fents, and it seems like they were comin' in hot from the SE
> 
> They were So close to Getting To The Finish Line [MAP]


And so it begins.....there is one review on Google Maps for "Getting To the Finish Line", 6 hours ago...." Didn't get to the finish line"


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Draw a line from the target back through the damage on the fents, and it seems like they were comin' in hot from the SE
> 
> They were So close to Getting To The Finish Line [MAP]


So, the kids belong to the house across the street? That's gonna make for an awkward block party.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

DonL said:


> So, the kids belong to the house across the street? That's gonna make for an awkward block party.


It's hard to tell where the kids are from. All the articles used that street name in a different context.

The "finish like" joke was only a reference to what business is across the street.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

the usual craziness... 
According to investigators, the victims' vehicle was originally in front and brake-checked the suspect's vehicle. The suspect's vehicle went around the victims' vehicle, pulled in front of them, then brake-checked the victims' vehicle.
The driver of the victims' vehicle slammed on the brakes, causing their vehicle to veer off the roadway and the right shoulder. The passenger side of the car struck the power pole and then rolled into the ditch.
The suspect's vehicle kept going and has not been located.









and Grand Opening!
. Wild Road Rage Incident Caught On Video Shows Car Crashing Into Flushing Bakery, Baseball Bat Fight 
Video shows four men duking it out on Kissena Boulevard moments before the crash. Witnesses said the two parties were fighting over a parking spot. One man armed with a baseball bat is seen swinging at the Audi driver.
“Beat him up and tried to damage his vehicle. I think that’s why he got mad. He making a U-turn of his vehicle, drove up to the curbside and smashed into the bakery,” witness Andy Chen said.

Police said the Audi driver was purposely trying to run over the other party when he lost control.
All four men were arrested, but the damage they caused to Rainbow Bakery couldn’t have come at a worse time.
Owner John Lo showed CBS2 all that was left of his brand new equipment and merchandise. Monday marked his grand opening.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aWYGjvA_460svvp9.webm click the link to make it work. could not seem to make it work as embed


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

4 firefighters, civilian injured after fire truck crashes through building in North Philadelphia


Four firefighters and one civilian were injured after a fire truck crashed through a building on Thursday afternoon in North Philadelphia.




6abc.com


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Not really an accident but definitely wacky








> A conductor missed the ramp exit and drove his car over an overpass of six meters to make a U-turn in northwest China. The car is seen driving on an overpass in the video shot on April 5 in Xinjiang, China. It has been confirmed that when the man ran the expressway, he mistakenly missed the ramp exit. Afterwards he drove his car up the bridge steps and attempted to drive down the other side. The toll-booth staff saw this and called the police and fined him for 200 yuan (£ 23). The police came to that location. The peat bridge here can only hold around 1,000 kg is known. Local traffic police received this video.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/W6lU3r8


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

Not an accident, but the comments are hilarious


http://imgur.com/a/zaV3aJR


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

well, I guess stupidity didn't take a vacation along with those two dopes


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Avus said:


>


Totally had that happen to me. Idiot teenagers we were, my friend had a bunch of firecrackers, well, as we were turning out onto a main road, one fell into the car lit. Like a flash bang I was blinded and deafened for a bit, but managed to keep it on the road!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Police Say A Cicada Is Responsible For A Car Crash In Ohio


A cicada flew into a driver's face in Cincinnati Monday evening, causing them to crash and total their car, according to the Cincinnati Police Department.




www.npr.org


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Sure, sure, blame it on the poor Cicada ..........


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

got-rice said:


> Not an accident, but the comments are hilarious
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/zaV3aJR


This what happens when a ham planet's orbit deteriorates.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No photo. Just wacky.









Police: Drowsy driver looking for place to sleep hits parked car with sleeping driver inside, sparking fight


A drowsy driver in Bellevue who was looking for a place to sleep hit the car of a sleeping driver, who then awoke and started beating the man who struck his car.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Rich STUPID Chinese use Lamborghini exhaust flame for BBQ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/yvwhJOz


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You said you wanted a white interior


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Ohhhh. Wow. Just.........I mean, omg, what can you do now? Hope that mess stays towards the rear as much as possible, but I bet it's gonna travel. Now lets get it dripping into wiring and sensors. That thing is toast.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/7wWVXFI


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/yvwhJOz


Haven't even tied the knot yet and she already took the boat.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm always amazed when cars get tangled up in power lines. Now they have a charger....


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Egz said:


>


I know people can be stupid and idiotic.......but do some of them apply for extra-stupid and extra-idiotic? Unbelievable.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/XfFck5B


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/XfFck5B


So satisfying.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Right???


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

I just heard it with the audio



wonder how he stopped the truck or it's still rolling


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Watch for volume.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Bullet to the head would be appropriate ticket for that guy


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

no video but definitely wacky/freaky


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

bomb squad f'd up trying to demo some homemade fireworks in LA









edit: damn the first vid doesnt allow embedding. it's raw helicopter footage


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

You mean, Wacky ROZAP explosion.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Video link to accident:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411628772302938115


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

G-CAN said:


> Bullet to the head would be appropriate ticket for that guy


Absolutely.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>



That video is over a year old.









The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post


Is that an old Volvo?




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, in the article this was the new video, not that i linked.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Pronounced dead in motorcycle accident, Brazilian man gets ‘miracle’ rescue after reporter noticed body bag MOVING (VIDEO)


An elderly Brazilian man who was mistakenly declared dead by paramedics after crashing his motorcycle had a “miracle” rescue thanks to an alert news reporter who filmed him twitching inside the body bag.




www.rt.com


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

might be a little old (big deal) . always satisfying.. wowo. car flying thru the air. by taat


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Lit firework tossed into convertible at Nashville intersection


Dash camera video captured someone throw a lit firework into a car stopped at a Midtown intersection on the night of July 4.




www.wkrn.com





*******s


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

> Jordan Baker
> 4 subscribers
> happened last summer 2020 on hwy 60 near Algonquin park, some *******s didn't like that I passed them and tried to get me back.. lol they f*cked up. never configured the year correctly for my dash cam, it's 3 years behind on the date


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

http://imgur.com/yvSqYyH


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

better with every loop



http://imgur.com/6pMN7qE


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Nowadays people like driving SUV because sitting high...


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Avus said:


> Nowadays people like driving SUV because sitting high...


Holy crap!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


Was that the dude flying out of the car in the rear view?


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Was that the dude flying out of the car in the rear view?


Naaah, that was that ricer silver bumper falling off


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

If you saw this, would you give chase to get the license number?




















Man hit by lit firework thrown into his convertible at a Nashville intersection on July Fourth


A red-hot firework thrown into a car in Nashville traffic is now the subject of a police investigation.




www.newschannel5.com


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

S1ack said:


> If you saw this, would you give chase to get the license number?


Yes. Might also consider rubbing their face with a cheese grater as well.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Please send all comments about the "Sports Car" description to NBC Connecticut. Thank you.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412904358669426688


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

brake lights came on at point of impact.....nice driving!


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

spockcat said:


> better with every loop
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6pMN7qE


I really enjoyed the fact that after 1st impact he/she went out of frame to hit something with back of car before coming back for round 2 on the front. also spinning tires after 1st hit

drugs/alcohol can be bad


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Please send all comments about the "Sports Car" description to NBC Connecticut. Thank you.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412904358669426688


I was going to but then I read this reply and became dumber:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412960817301970945
Apparently it's now the NBC camera crew's job to put up warning signage for a road hazard?

Also, on a road like that you shouldn't need a warning sign to save you from driving into a massive object blocking the entire road.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> I was going to but then I read this reply and became dumber:


Yeah, but other replies are really funny.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

when does a bursh become a tree?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Strange Mud said:


> when does a bursh become a tree?


8" caliper is a common deciding point on considering something a "significant" tree.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

He was at the DMV on “anybody can get a CDL day”


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 103940
> 
> 
> He was at the DMV on “anybody can get a CDL day”


I feel like the gas pump is hiding the "SWIFT" emblem. They seem to have the beginner drivers that get themselves into the most ridiculous situations. I have managed a towing & hauling company for 14 years and have stories upon stories that would just make you say "WTF WERE YOU THINKING?". Lol.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 103940
> 
> 
> He was at the DMV on “anybody can get a CDL day”


forget the car. he was on the way to taking the gas pump out big time


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Senior Member said:


>


tanker isn't watching where he is going..


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

There was a loud bang.









A Dump Truck Crashed Into A Bridge And Pushed It Six Feet Sideways [Update: Demolition Begins]


The accident has shut down a large section of I-16 In Georgia




jalopnik.com


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

So, there isn't an interlock to prevent dump trucks from driving around with their bed up yet?


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

@McMike said:


> So, there isn't an interlock to prevent dump trucks from driving around with their bed up yet?


i believe there is a really loud annoying alarm and indicator light that activates when the bed is up. but doesnt mean its working or being acknowledged. you would also think that the fact the truck is probably swaying like crazy would be a indication


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GoFaster said:


> There was a loud bang.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> So, there isn't an interlock to prevent dump trucks from driving around with their bed up yet?


Did you see how old that dump bed looked? I would bet that even if interlocks were required, the truck would have been too old to have that requirement or it would have been disconnected long ago.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Did you see how old that dump bed looked? I would bet that even if interlocks were required, the truck would have been too old to have that requirement or it would have been disconnected long ago.


I thought about that after I replied. Also thought about how it could possibly be a manufacturer's mandate, since the manufacturer usually sells the truck without the bed on it. 

How many more overpasses and highway signs have to suffer before they do something. Won't someone think about the bridges????


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I thought about that after I replied. Also thought about how it could possibly be a manufacturer's mandate, since the manufacturer usually sells the truck without the bed on it.
> 
> How many more overpasses and highway signs have to suffer before they do something. Won't someone think about the bridges????


I think the reason why there is no interlock that prevents driving is because often to fully empty the dump bed the truck has to move forward. You see that all the time on construction sites. There could be an interlock that prevents the trucks from moving more than a certain speed though. But that would be complicated and cost money. And retrofitting it to old dump trucks would probably be next to impossible.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Avus said:


>


His shoe got some serious hangtime!


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Look at that scrap hauler truck in the photo a couple posts up. I know about that incident ... happened near Hamilton, Ontario, on the Queen Elizabeth Way bridge over Hamilton harbour. It's near the steel plants in Hamilton.

That is a bottom-of-the-barrel market in every possible way. Nothing matters except the cost when hauling such low-value cargo. Least-paid drivers, cheapest and oldest possible trucks and trailers, as little maintenance as possible, held together with baling wire and duct tape. There's no fancy high tech interlocks between the truck and trailer there. There may be some sort of interlock in the original design (I don't know the details of how those are supposed to work), but it's probably long gone ... if it wasn't gone, the incident couldn't have happened, after all. The other thing is that these scrap loads are mostly short-haul ... exempt from some of the logbook requirements, and in this area, the truckers can pretty readily pick routes that bypass inspection stations ...

Everyone in the trucking industry wants to be able to mix-and-match any possible truck with any possible tractor. Interlocks between stuff that's on the trailer (the hydraulic cylinders for the dump box) and on the tractor (the PTO and hydraulic pump) are hard to do (and/or hard to change the design of, and upgrade), because your fancy new interlock-equipped tractor won't work with someone else's stone-axe trailer. Of course this is possible if legislators across North America lay down the law, and outlaw the stone-axe-simple junk, but it's quite apparent that this has not happened.

They should have put that scrap-hauler truck into the scrap pile along with the last load of scrap that it was hauling, long ago.

Another related problem is that about an hour's drive away from the steel plants in Hamilton, are (were?) a number of truck-driving schools that specialise in cranking out truck-driving licenses. They've since cracked down on them, somewhat.

Lousy training, cheaply-paid drivers, ancient equipment, minimal maintenance. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Can you imagine the sound/violence when driving into something with the bed up at speed?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Double-V said:


> His shoe got some serious hangtime!



Only 1 shoe though. Otherwise he would be dead if it were both shoes.


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

GoFaster said:


> Look at that scrap hauler truck in the photo a couple posts up. I know about that incident ... happened near Hamilton, Ontario, on the Queen Elizabeth Way bridge over Hamilton harbour. It's near the steel plants in Hamilton.
> 
> That is a bottom-of-the-barrel market in every possible way. Nothing matters except the cost when hauling such low-value cargo. Least-paid drivers, cheapest and oldest possible trucks and trailers, as little maintenance as possible, held together with baling wire and duct tape. There's no fancy high tech interlocks between the truck and trailer there. There may be some sort of interlock in the original design (I don't know the details of how those are supposed to work), but it's probably long gone ... if it wasn't gone, the incident couldn't have happened, after all. The other thing is that these scrap loads are mostly short-haul ... exempt from some of the logbook requirements, and in this area, the truckers can pretty readily pick routes that bypass inspection stations ...
> 
> ...


You forget to mention that the driver if that truck tested double the legal limit for blood alcohol level, 5 hours after hitting that bridge. He also had an open container of alcohol in the cab, and had a previous drunk driving conviction.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

GermaniuM said:


> You forget to mention that the driver if that truck tested double the legal limit for blood alcohol level, 5 hours after hitting that bridge. He also had an open container of alcohol in the cab, and had a previous drunk driving conviction.


Yup. That's the sort of high-quality responsible driver you get, when the only criteria is "how cheap".



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamilton/trucker-who-crashed-dump-truck-in-burlington-skyway-sentenced-to-jail-time-1.3683838



Transport truck driver training has been a problem area (this article is from a few months after the Burlington Skyway crash):









Provincial crackdown needed on truck driver training, critics say


Provincial action urged to rein in unregulated schools, tighten licensing requirements




www.thespec.com


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

DUB0RA said:


>


What are we looking at here??


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Carp bomb, bird dropped its lunch on the hood of the chevy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DUB0RA said:


> Carp bomb, bird dropped its lunch on the hood of the chevy


Looks more like a tall truck with a hitch back into him.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Possible and maybe they just threw out their bait fish to cover their tracks


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Unbelievable that someone even thought that fish made that damage lol


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Does that help



https://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-world/national/article252759263.html



from the article
"While fish falling from the sky isn’t a common occurrence, it does happen from time to time.
In April, a trucker was driving on the highway in North Carolina when a fish came flying into his windshield, thanks to a butter-fingered bird overhead"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/MG4oOws


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DUB0RA said:


> Does that help
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The larger, closeup photo certainly help.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

WWWWeeeeeee..........


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Strange Mud said:


> Can you imagine the sound/violence when driving into something with the bed up at speed?


I know a lot of those folks don't wear seat belts so I'd imagine they smash into the steering wheel pretty hard and knock their noggin on something.....


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Avus said:


> WWWWeeeeeee..........


Ho Lee Fook.

LOL "I'm glad you said something."


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Avus said:


> WWWWeeeeeee..........


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

The woman behind the wheel was taken to a nearby hospital, and not only did she survive, but she walked out of that hospital with only minor injuries.


airborne and fancy free, evidently.


----------



## TooOldForThis (Aug 28, 2007)

Avus said:


> WWWWeeeeeee..........


I mean that's some Dukes of Hazzard stuff.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

play stupid game, get stupid price.... i am so happy for the van driver






Let me translate what's the driver said.
F**k your mother stinky p***y.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Does it qualify for the Camry Dent Registry, or is it more than a dent?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

DUB0RA said:


>


Just noticed the carp.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

WATCH: Man hit by car in his own home


Police say the female driver had a medical emergency that caused the accident.




www.kktv.com


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

S1ack said:


> WATCH: Man hit by car in his own home
> 
> 
> Police say the female driver had a medical emergency that caused the accident.
> ...


God did saved him... Power of the "Cross"


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

DUB0RA said:


> Does that help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

S1ack said:


> WATCH: Man hit by car in his own home
> 
> 
> Police say the female driver had a medical emergency that caused the accident.
> ...


obviously he didn't have enough crosses in the house to keep cars out.... crazy video, love how everything is caught on camera now


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

S1ack said:


> WATCH: Man hit by car in his own home
> 
> 
> Police say the female driver had a medical emergency that caused the accident.
> ...


This video is Jimmie Johnson approved! 👍


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Roberto Dimento said:


> obviously he didn't have enough crosses in the house to keep cars out.... crazy video, love how everything is caught on camera now


Or they'll spin it that he would have been killed if not being looked over by the Lord. Crazy you're sitting at your table and then somebody is parking at your elbow.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

squirrel! 


> *Teen crashes car into Abraham Lincoln’s historic family home after swerving to avoid hitting squirrel*


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Man, you know getting gut punched by the edge of the table had to hurt the next day.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

DonL said:


> Or they'll spin it that he would have been killed if not being looked over by the Lord.


but how. could. you. tell?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

dubdaze68 said:


> Man, you know getting gut punched by the edge of the table had to hurt the next day.


This was my thought as well, but more like it hurt then and there. As the shock wore off he wanders over to the couch area, like oh man I gotta lay down.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm still trying to figure out why the guy has so many lower-case "T's" on the wall. The Jimmie Johnson cut-out, I'll let slide.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Yikes. That bus stopped HARD. That guy just started a chain reaction that nobody could avoid.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

that was a hell of a smack


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

This is an older incident, don’t think I posted it. Was on my balcony smoking a cigar a few years ago when I guess a kid texting didn’t pay attention and ended up crashing into the culvert. He was ok, tow truck pulled the car out. If I remember correctly, he also took out the light pole right before it.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Boat launching seems like such an imperfect system. So many trucks end up in the drink.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Nobody thought of putting a tow strap in front of the truck that users could strap too just in case it starts sliding too much.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

Nobody thought of watching the truck while they were messing around with the boat.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I was hoping he would cut back into view and repeat "destroy wildlife" with a stern look on his face


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Egz said:


> I was hoping he would cut back into view and repeat "destroy wildlife" with a stern look on his face


agreed.. such a segue


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I felt that. Man. Did he just miss the turn and wildly understeer?


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm all for having fun on twisty roads and all, but once you push it to the point that you're not able to stay in your lane because you think your the best driver out there is just plain stupid. The best thing you can do is take it to the track and see how good you really are in a controlled setting where you won't hurt other people when you screw up and miss judge a corner.

Plus a track day is a lot cheaper than whatever ticket your going to get along with paying your deductible to pay for the repairs to your vehicle and the one you hit. Then you can't forget about the increased insurance rate you'll be paying extra for each month because of the accident you caused.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

It almost looks like he didn't realize that there was a turn and wrenched the wheel too late.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Like so much of society nowadays, I'd be willing to bet the driver was looking at the road with one eye and his cellphone with the other.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

dubdaze68 said:


> It almost looks like he didn't realize that there was a turn and wrenched the wheel too late.


Yeah, there wasn't nearly enough steering angle for that corner. He wasn't understeeting until the big correction. Maybe it was tighter than they thought.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423091249322594309


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Idiot Tesla owner drives with door open. Door hits stopped London bus.



http://imgur.com/a/nP4uRb9


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Idiot Tesla owner drives with door open. Door hits stopped London bus.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/nP4uRb9


expensive


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

audifans said:


> expensive


Yes, and the repairs to the Tesla will be expensive too. 😳

🍺


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Yes, and the repairs to the Tesla will be expensive too. 😳
> 
> 🍺


Damn. Are parts pipelines for Teslas still really lean? I recall reading about times where cars sat in shops waiting for various parts to slowly trickle in from the factory.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

audifans said:


> expensive


Should have had Lambo doors instead.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

dubdaze68 said:


> Boat launching seems like such an imperfect system. So many trucks end up in the drink.


The big lakes where I live have the option to bring your boat to dry storage and then they forklift it in and out of the lake for you, so you only need to trailer it to and from storage, not down the boat ramp.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Obviously Tesla mistook large red bus for fire truck.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Strange Mud said:


> Obviously Tesla mistook large red bus for fire truck.


Brutal.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Strange Mud said:


> Obviously Tesla mistook large red bus for fire truck.


I missed the overwhelmingly obvious.  

🍺


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/QmQv9lD


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Murder attempt. Sue them to their death


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/QmQv9lD


For no reason other than I was bored at lunch.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Newark, a lady being extracted after rear ending the bus at high speed.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/QmQv9lD











Update: Road Rage Incident Along I-35 Caught On Camera


A road rage incident was caught on camera as it happened Sunday afternoon.




www.newson6.com







> Nobody was injured in the crash.
> The driver of the pickup truck was ticketed by the Oklahoma Highway Patrol but was released from the scene.











OHP Says Road Rage Suspect Had Child In Backseat, Could Face Criminal Charges


After a road rage incident on Interstate 35 in Edmond ended in a dramatic crash, the Oklahoma Highway Patrol said the instigator could face criminal charges.




www.news9.com







> “The driver of the red truck opens his back door, there was a little boy sitting in the backseat of his truck,” Weber said. “I could not believe that driver would act like that for one, and then to have a small child in the backseat. I just can’t imagine what that little boy is going through in the backseat.”


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't understand how police aren't charging the driver in this accident. See video in story.









‘Thankfully I didn’t die’: Man hit while trying to use Pasco Co. crosswalk, no charges for driver


Israel was crossing Regency Park Boulevard at Maplehurst around 8:30 p.m. on Thursday. He pushed the button so the yellow flashing lights would illuminate. Cars in both directions stopped and Israe…




www.wfla.com


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I don't understand how police aren't charging the driver in this accident. See video in story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cops don't do $#it. News at 11.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> Newark, a lady being extracted after rear ending the bus at high speed.


Yeeesh! that car is really folded.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

MGQ said:


> Yeeesh! that car is really folded.


I wonder how fast she could get going, on what appears to be a city street.  

🍺


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I wonder how fast she could get going, on what appears to be a city street.
> 
> 🍺


You would be surprised. Every car is fast as long as the accelerator is floored long enough.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

spockcat said:


> I don't understand how police aren't charging the driver in this accident. See video in story.


Well, let's see: The (bad) reasons are numerous:

The deputy knew the driver (wink, wink)
the driver was a LEO and showed badge (wink wink, again)
either of the above is likely, the TV news reporter said the deputy didn't even ask to see the dash cam video offered by the witness.
This is New Port Richey, FL. red neck central; the victim isn't white caucasian, he's brown and Asian looking so the deputy didn't give a darn about a reckless driver, or the guy's narrow escape.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

MGQ said:


> Yeeesh! that car is really folded.


#YesMammSir


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/yEL3gZO


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/yEL3gZO


¿“Destapa la felicidad”? Is this a wreck staged for a commercial? 😳

(In English, that would be something like “Unclog your happiness”.)

🍺


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Chmeeee said:


> Cops don't do $#it. News at 11.


Police don't charge people with crimes in situations like that, that's the job of the district attorney and often the DA's office will want to collect evidence for anywhere from several weeks to many months in order to determine if they have a solid case before charges are filed.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Solid charges? Kid was hit on a pedestrian crossing, there are witnesses on site. What more do you need.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G-CAN said:


> Solid charges? Kid was hit on a pedestrian crossing, there are witnesses on site. What more do you need.


With the crossing lights flashing. Those only flash when someone activates them by pushing a button on the pole. So you don't just cruise through without making sure there isn't someone crossing.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428361489111347223


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Good luck proving intent.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

thegave said:


> Good luck proving intent.


You don't need intent to charge somebody with reckless driving or similar. Obviously she didn't hit the pedestrian on purpose, so I don't think that proving intent would even be something they're looking to do.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Car Problems said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428361489111347223


yes... we have a table for two this afternoon, outdoor seating and close to unscheduled entertainment (close to your motorcycle so you can keep an eye on your valuables.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Car Problems said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428361489111347223


I've been at that Wendy's before, not far away from me.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


HO-LEEEEEE....... yeah, I'd move over and wait, too. Crazy driver


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/MjhZvHp


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

it is truly amazing that damn near everything is recorded these days... i mean, you couldn't position the camera any better to watch that unfold with the door ripping off. (idiot driver doesn't pull out of lane)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

That hurts to wash...Er....Watch.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/MjhZvHp


Oh, that's so cool, I've always wanted to do that. I'd like to be in a big bro-dozer and just amputate a door from a clueless nincompoop like that one, that fling their doors wide open into travel lanes, almost daring you to hit them and making YOU maneuver around their stupidity. I've seen people like that knock bikers off their bikes, hit pedestrians with doors, then they glare at them like it's THEIR fault.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/DaGVt3c


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

whacky... body goes out the door... recovered and visitation to be scheduled soon Georgia man steals mortuary van during cop chase, dead body rolls out


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/DaGVt3c


Definitely a broken arm there. OW.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

after you, alphonse: the mustang tried to speed up and get in front of the van and the suv was about to miss the exit, so we get this result


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

kowabonga said:


> whacky... body goes out the door... recovered and visitation to be scheduled soon Georgia man steals mortuary van during cop chase, dead body rolls out












"So the casket fell over. Big deal." "HER ***** BODY FELL OUT!"


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

kowabonga said:


> whacky... body goes out the door... recovered and visitation to be scheduled soon Georgia man steals mortuary van during cop chase, dead body rolls out


This reminds me of a similar scene in Bad Boys 2.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't know which is worse, the dead body out the door or the live body out the door.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla's hatred of emergency vehicles continues.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431565185899171840








A Tesla Model 3 hit a parked police car in Orlando, driver said she was 'in Autopilot'


A 2019 Tesla Model 3 crashed into a parked police car and a Mercedes SUV on Saturday morning in Orlando. No injuries or fatalities were reported.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

tesla and auto mode... ugh


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

No, Tesla and idiots behind the wheel. How big of a fool you need to be not to pay attention where the car is driving you.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

G-CAN said:


> No, Tesla and idiots behind the wheel. How big of a fool you need to be not to pay attention where the car is driving you


Totally agree, but............isn't that the whole point of Tesla?? Auto-drive does it all - no problems with it at all, sit back and enjoy the movie, (until you hit that stopped vehicle.)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Alpha-3 said:


> Totally agree, but............isn't that the whole point of Tesla?? Auto-drive does it all - no problems with it at all, sit back and enjoy the movie, (until you hit that stopped vehicle.)


That is what they want to to believe when you are shopping for a Tesla. Then once you bought one, they want you to pay attention and be on high alert while you drive. Or maybe they don't care because you accepted their beta liability waiver and you will have a tough time suing them. In the meantime, every time you drive, you are gathering data for Tesla to use in their product development, all at the owner's expense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Data collection: Auto pilot avoidance

Police car- nope
Fire truck- nope
Dumpster- nope
Lane barricade- nope
Tree- nope
Stopped car- nope
Broad side of a semi- nope
Parked cars- nope

(but will slow the car down if a full moon looks like a yellow traffic signal)

In other news, don't expect a reply from Tesla since the dumped their public relations staff last year


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Alpha-3 said:


> Totally agree, but............isn't that the whole point of Tesla?? Auto-drive does it all - no problems with it at all, sit back and enjoy the movie, (until you hit that stopped vehicle.)


See, no offense to you, 
But this is what a typical Tesla buyer believe, but at same time has no clue. 

Auto pilot and autonomous driving is night and day and that's crucial to realise. 

Tesla is nothing more then a bit more advanced cruise control. 
But idiots think they bought a self driving autonomous vehicle. 

It's unbeliavable how Tesla gets away from all these accidents.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Build better train network > build better auto drive car individually




G-CAN said:


> It's unbeliavable how Tesla gets away from all these accidents.








Electric car accident raises autopilot concerns


Lin Wenqin, founder of the brand management firm Meiyihao, died Thursday in accident after activating the autopilot navigation system while driving a Nio ES8, according to an obituary on Saturday, The Paper reported.




global.chinadaily.com.cn





This is not a Tesla only problem.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Avus said:


> Build better train network > build better auto drive car individually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are marketing that falsely. 

And people being stupid people today, think that they can sleep and not pay attention in front. 

Natural selection I guess.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

38 seconds of "oh my god holy **** oh my god"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432187493726756869


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> 38 seconds of "oh my god holy **** oh my god"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432187493726756869


Looks like he was trying to make a 90 degree turn from heading west to heading north here. Probably wasn't able to start his turn wide enough due to traffic.









Video shows train slamming into semi-truck hauling wind turbine blade in Luling


Videos and images circulating on social media showed a destructive crash in Luling involving a train and a semi-truck that was hauling a wind turbine blade.




www.ksat.com


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

As soon as those gates started coming down the driver should have just floored it and ripped down the railroad signal. He had the right idea in the last few seconds there, just hemmed and hawed too long.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> As soon as those gates started coming down the driver should have just floored it and ripped down the railroad signal. He had the right idea in the last few seconds there, just hemmed and hawed too long.


No ****. Replacing that crossing hardware has to be a lot quicker and cheaper than one of those turbine blades, right?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

That train engineer has a nice kill on his resume.


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

dubdaze68 said:


> That train engineer has a nice kill on his resume.


I lol'd


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I got stuck behind a turbine blade making a turn in WV. Except they were prepared with a forklift to swing the rear axle around the corner.
It still took 20 minutes.
Who in their right mind would plan a turn across tracks without significant interface and communication with the train people?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

So this is where the accident took place: Circle K · 104 S Magnolia Ave, Luling, TX 78648

The truck was westbound on East Pierce and turned right onto northbound North Magnolia. Since it doesn't make any sense to try to make a 90° turn in a built up area like that, I suspect someone screwed up. I'm guessing the truck was either on I10 or route 183. If it came from I10 it should have gone to the next exit in order to drive straight through town. If it came from 183 it should have got on I10 and then got off at the next exit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dubdaze68 said:


> That train engineer has a nice kill on his resume.


Do they put a little truck sticker under the engine's cab window ala fighter planes?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> So this is where the accident took place: Circle K · 104 S Magnolia Ave, Luling, TX 78648
> 
> The truck was westbound on East Pierce and turned right onto northbound North Magnolia. Since it doesn't make any sense to try to make a 90° turn in a built up area like that, I suspect someone screwed up. I'm guessing the truck was either on I10 or route 183. If it came from I10 it should have gone to the next exit in order to drive straight through town. If it came from 183 it should have got on I10 and then got off at the next exit.



Probably an EV truck looking for a charging station.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

@McMike said:


> No ****. Replacing that crossing hardware has to be a lot quicker and cheaper than one of those turbine blades, right?


The problem is, you can't get a single scratch on those turbine blades, because they have a special coating on them. (Except maybe in Texas, where they don't believe in winterproofing their windmills.) When they're in transit, they have to go very slow and make sure even a tree branch won't hit it. So the blade was going to be a goner either way -- but maybe if they got out of the way faster, they could've at least saved the tractor cab from destruction.

They should've left it to the experts, like Iwona from Poland, who has delivered over 100 blades (click CC for English subtitles):


----------



## TooOldForThis (Aug 28, 2007)

They build the turbine blades at the Little Rock Port. My office building is down the street from the manuifacturer. They typically send out 3 to 4 at a time and if you are caught behind one you are having a bad day.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla owners are almost like antivaxxers in their stupid beliefs (at least some of them)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432346789877747723


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

What's the extra I in DUII for?

Google says it's Driving Under the Influence of Intoxicants. Interesting. Never seen that one before.


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

Imbecile


----------



## texghost (Mar 1, 2015)

G-CAN said:


> See, no offense to you,
> But this is what a typical Tesla buyer believe, but at same time has no clue.
> 
> Auto pilot and autonomous driving is night and day and that's crucial to realise.
> ...


They get away cause so much federal subsidies are already dumped in it and they are the world leaders in BEV market. If they are to fall too soon there is a risk of foreign comapny taking over their spot. In other words they are so big they are now part of the economy. They might even qualify for the bailout if Elon ever leaves and takes all the fanboys with him into the next "could should would" project which would be once again financed and realized with some form of goverment contract money like all of his business right now.


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> So this is where the accident took place: Circle K · 104 S Magnolia Ave, Luling, TX 78648
> 
> The truck was westbound on East Pierce and turned right onto northbound North Magnolia. Since it doesn't make any sense to try to make a 90° turn in a built up area like that, I suspect someone screwed up. I'm guessing the truck was either on I10 or route 183. If it came from I10 it should have gone to the next exit in order to drive straight through town. If it came from 183 it should have got on I10 and then got off at the next exit.


I met a guy that hauls these blades, if I understood correctly, their route has to be approved by DOT and they have a to stick to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Every reply is funny.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Skip to 1:40 for part 2:


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

Chmeeee said:


> Skip to 1:40 for part 2:


WTF with the part 2? Is this like some kind of Tesla autopilot that likes to crash into emergency vehicles thing?


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Who was the brain that design a sharp turn after straight bridge? 
Can someone show this on a Google map


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G-CAN said:


> Who was the brain that design a sharp turn after straight bridge?
> Can someone show this on a Google map


Both I and oliver provided google maps links already in our posts about it.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Both I and oliver provided google maps links already in our posts about it.


For this last video of a car hitting a police car?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G-CAN said:


> For this last video of a car hitting a police car?


Sorry, I read bridge as blade (the windmill blade carried by the truck).


HERE


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

G-CAN said:


> Who was the brain that design a sharp turn after straight bridge?
> Can someone show this on a Google map











Walker's Point · Milwaukee, WI 53204


Milwaukee, WI 53204




www.google.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Seems fine to me. Of course you shouldn't be speeding like crazy on that street but perhaps some rumble strips and better signage would help.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Speed limit over that bridge is 30 mph and there is a small sign about a roundabout coming. Given that they now have their own YT, twitter and subreddit called Milwaukee Roundabout, I guess the local DOT should do a better job slowing down/warning drivers of the upcoming roundabout.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

G-CAN said:


> Who was the brain that design a sharp turn after straight bridge?
> Can someone show this on a Google map


There's nothing wrong with the design assuming you're going at or a reasonable amount over the speed limit (30). Those cars look like they were doing 60+. If you're going double the speed limit and you can't make a curve in the road, it's not the curve's fault.

If you didn't have the curve and the roundabout, then those cars would be hauling straight through the signal at those wildly inappropriate speeds. That's how people get killed.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Mustang!



http://imgur.com/JXQgxuc


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Not exactly what I was expecting. 🤣


----------



## TooOldForThis (Aug 28, 2007)

No crowds to show off for.....that horse was hauling balls.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

leaving a Horse & Oats event


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG! Oh****! OMG! Oh****!


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> OMG! Oh**! OMG! Oh**!


ROOOOOOZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Senior Member said:


> Mustang!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/JXQgxuc


that's ridiculous... Haulin' Oats.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=955705568620542


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Car Problems said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=955705568620542











well that was stupid as hell------------------and a pete repeat...


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

no Tesla no care

I will guess they would have cleared the upper road if he/she was 12' to the right


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Good wager the tires on that truck are racing slicks.
They hydroplaned off the highway, and once they hit the grass it's like hitting a booster in Mario Cart.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/ToD7IB1


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/airborne-bmw-crushes-60-old-163507296.html


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

That musta been SOME sermon 

*Driver runs over cop, rams home before police kill him in wild chase, Texas police say*

Authorities say the incident traces back to a family disturbance earlier in the day at an area church.


What the family dispute was about isn’t clear, but at one point the suspect climbed into a vehicle — which investigators later found out was stolen — and began ramming into other cars in the church parking lot, prompting calls to 911, according to Houston Police Department executive chief Matt Slinkard.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/420tQsR


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Man Imgur has the absolute worst video player on the internet. I thought reddit could win that prize, but no.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

good god... Terrible video player, yes. Wacko launch and I'll be that cop is gonna feel that impact for months. Pickup driver is perhaps in the hospital. Wow

edit .. p/u driver is dead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

youtube is easier to deal with in my opinion. 12:40 or so 



commentary: The suspect was driving on the wrong side of the road so the order came to stop him by any means necessary. 

Truck was weaving in and out of oncoming traffic. Officer was ORDERED to stop the truck by ANY means necessary.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Records show Arkansas troopers using more PIT maneuvers, but is training keeping pace?


Arkansas State Police admit troopers are using PIT maneuvers to end car chases more often, but records obtained by FOX 16 Investigates show training isn’t happening at the same pace.




www.fox16.com


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Driver of pickup, Justin Battenfield "I ain't stoppin for nuttin" (pic of Justin)

Cop "I ain't stoppin' either, even if it kills both of us. "


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Milwaukee: Most of that also has to do with Americans refusing to learn how roundabouts work, and both of them, you could hear the squeal of tires and impact on the curb LONG before the impacts, meaning that they were hauling ASS.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

From Jerry of the Day: Jerry unable to handle the one-stop options 
#loaded #3ofeverythingplease


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

"George! They have the Devil's Lettuce! Lucifer's Arugula! RUN!"


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

From my VW Facebook group...

CRASH ME OUSSIDE - HOW BOW NAH

This weekend, a CHP West Valley Sergeant responded to our canyon areas in response to several calls of vehicles racing around at unsafe speeds. It wasn’t long before one those vehicles ran into our CHP Sergeant, QUITE LITERALLY. During the crash investigation, it was determined that the VW Golf GTI was traveling at an unsafe speed during a curve before under-steering (fancy way to say the driver was going too fast to safely negotiate the curve), crossing over the double yellow lines and crashing into the CHP patrol vehicle. Fortunately, both drivers sustained only minor injuries.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

He had to be moving pretty good to understeer that badly on those tires.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

Should have upgraded the rear sway bar.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Probably jammed the brakes.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

dubdaze68 said:


> He had to be moving pretty good to understeer that badly on those tires.


Most likely it was a case of target fixation, it's a lot more common than you think.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

An oldie but popped up in my youtube feed today


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

... Was that a real bunny rabbit hanging out in the passenger seat?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

bubuski said:


> An oldie but popped up in my youtube feed today


I mean, he probably wasn't saving it no matter what, but Y SO LITTLE COUNTERSTEER?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/veBIEdi


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

thegave said:


> ... Was that a real bunny rabbit hanging out in the passenger seat?


Nope, looks like his lunch. I heard he ate it.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

dubdaze68 said:


> He had to be moving pretty good to understeer that badly on those tires.


What tires are those? I don't recognize the tread pattern.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> I mean, he probably wasn't saving it no matter what, but Y SO LITTLE COUNTERSTEER?


Straight into the burshes.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

another old video, but definitely wacky


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Russia? Alcohol _may_ have been involved.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/420tQsR


If you stop the video at 14 seconds there is someone wearing a mask in a garage that has nothing to do with the video..strange.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Senior Member said:


>


Content without context makes Homer something something.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Double-V said:


> Content without context makes Homer something something.


The car was in the tree just like that, no driver around and all doors were locked. 2 police cars were driving around looking for the driver. The sound barrier wall runs along a stretch of county road behind a condo complex. That gate/side road is an emergency exit for the complex and is always closed. I have no details, the only thing I can think of, the driver tried to turn into the road and didn't notice the gate until the last minute.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Looks like about 8 people won’t be getting their new Teslas anytime soon.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Tesla seemingly harassed by Camaro driver, flawless instant karma ensues


There is a reason why Tesla classifies its Full Self-Driving and Autopilot systems as safety features. The world’s roads are dangerous, and highways are even more so. A driver could just be cruising peacefully without a care in the world one moment, and in the next, they could be evading a...




www.teslarati.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436463104037199883


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Car Problems said:


> If you stop the video at 14 seconds there is someone wearing a mask in a garage that has nothing to do with the video..strange.


That appears to be the installer of the dash cam. You can see a Charger in the background, and boxes of electronic equipment on the shelves. Must be either from initial setup, or from when they retrieved footage, and put power to the unit.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

S1ack said:


> Tesla seemingly harassed by Camaro driver, flawless instant karma ensues
> 
> 
> There is a reason why Tesla classifies its Full Self-Driving and Autopilot systems as safety features. The world’s roads are dangerous, and highways are even more so. A driver could just be cruising peacefully without a care in the world one moment, and in the next, they could be evading a...
> ...


So satisfying!


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

The sound of him hammering the gas to redline repeatedly after eating it is sweet music.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Camaro tops a Toyota


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

looks like it almost made it to the Mustang


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

"hold me back, bro!"


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Witnesses waiting at the crossing described seeing his Range Rover Sport approaching the barriers at speed, mounting the pavement and striking the train. Rochford then crawled out of the vehicle and ran away, appearing unsteady and drunk, the court heard.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh man this could of ended sooo bad, this could of easily derailed the train omg


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/pr96aw


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Hey, look! It is why seat belts became cumpulsory!


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Wheelstand said:


> Witnesses waiting at the crossing described seeing his Range Rover Sport approaching the barriers at speed, mounting the pavement and striking the train. Rochford then crawled out of the vehicle and ran away, appearing unsteady and drunk, the court heard.


He was so drunk, he missed the actual crossing. And during the day, no less.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Florida Man In Corvette Hits School Bus


And the bus hit back…




www.motorious.com


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

bet he crapped his jorts


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> Florida Man In Corvette Hits School Bus
> 
> 
> And the bus hit back…
> ...


The School Bus appears to be a Thomas C2. These are heavy steel-bodied machines built on strong ladder frames, as are most contemporary buses. They often have a GVW of about 30,000 pounds.

School Buses are not required to have “Mansfield Bars” to prevent submarining, like the Corvette in the above photo.








Mansfield Bar on a truck.

🍺


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Who cares about Mansfield bar on a school bus. 

Plus those Mansfield bars, 80% of them are useless and completely wrong in design and do nothing. There was a big research about them and their efficiency. 
They are great, IF they are properly made and supported in the back, otherwise they are just for looks.

The one from photo, just a decoration. Zero protection.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

G-CAN said:


> Who cares about Mansfield bar on a school bus.
> …..


I don’t think they are available on buses. Most buses have a lot of rear overhang, so I am not sure how to design a compatible Mansfield Bar that doesn’t drag the ground on every slight incline.

🍺


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I don’t think they are available on buses. Most buses have a lot of rear overhang, so I am not sure how to design a compatible Mansfield Bar that doesn’t drag the ground on every slight incline.


That's another issue of way over due redesign for those school buses, made in the 1950s lol

I wouldn't drive cattle in them, bit I guess they are safe enough for kids. 
Went to a school trip in one of them as a parent, those things should be banned from road how uncomfortable they are.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

you do have a point.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

air out front tires


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

G-CAN said:


> That's another issue of way over due redesign


Even in a ground up redesign you'd probably still see a big rear overhang. Shortening the wheelbase helps make it more maneuverable in tight residential neighborhoods.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> _Even in a ground up redesign you'd probably still see a big rear overhang. _ Shortening the wheelbase helps make it more maneuverable in tight residential neighborhoods.


Plus is makes the bus do sweet jumps for the passengers in the rear seats.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Chmeeee said:


> Even in a ground up redesign you'd probably still see a big rear overhang. Shortening the wheelbase helps make it more maneuverable in tight residential neighborhoods.


Thomas Buses did a fairly substantial re-design of the School Bus a few years ago with the model C2 (bus involved in the Corvette crash). But they retained the relatively short wheelbase. 








This is not an endorsement of Thomas Buses over their competitors at Bluebird Buses or IC Buses (International). They are all made to be efficient in urban and suburban settings, with narrow streets, tight corners, mis-parked cars, and package delivery trucks.

🍺


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/vMPwITK


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Thomas Buses did a fairly substantial re-design of the School Bus a few years ago with the model C2 (bus involved in the Corvette crash). But they retained the relatively short wheelbase.
> View attachment 119929
> 
> This is not an endorsement of Thomas Buses over their competitors at Bluebird Buses or IC Buses (International). They are all made to be efficient in urban and suburban settings, with narrow streets, tight corners, mis-parked cars, and package delivery trucks.


Few years ago, being 2004  

I just don't know how European buses then commute. Being all tight and narrow in EU. 

US/Canada tightest neighborhood s are considered avenues in Europe.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

G-CAN said:


> Few years ago, being 2004
> 
> I just don't know how European buses then commute. Being all tight and narrow in EU.
> 
> US/Canada tightest neighborhood s are considered avenues in Europe.


Not all roads in Eurpoean cities are tight and narrow. They just pick routes that the buses can navigate. They don't have to be able to navigate every kind of residential street and odd museum driveway in the city.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

The short wheelbase also allows them to skirt a lot of CDL rules for drivers.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Just Another Sweater said:


> Plus is makes the bus do sweet jumps for the passengers in the rear seats.


That brings back elementary school memories for sure! We would be READY for all the big dips in the roads that would catapult us out of our seats. Lost a few brain cells getting tossed around, but hey it was fun! Lol.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

dubdaze68 said:


> The short wheelbase also allows them to skirt a lot of CDL rules for drivers.


How so? CDL class is based on weight and/or number of passengers.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

chris89topher said:


> How so? CDL class is based on weight and/or number of passengers.


Yeah. That's why those old school 16 person church vans are so dangerous.
Zero crashworthiness combined with Myrtle driving it full of people and luggage versus her daily driver Accord.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

G-CAN said:


> I just don't know how European buses then commute. Being all tight and narrow in EU.


Short city bus










or Bendy Bus


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/k1vFB7v


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

fun CDL fact: We bought a box truck at work it's rated at 25999#'s. CDL License is required at 26000! I assume there is an entire class of trucks with this work around


----------



## 84Cabby82Westy (Apr 4, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/vMPwITK


Crazy. How did that car ended up parked on top of that structure?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/k1vFB7v


Yikes. A NEW bridge that is lower than the lip of a concrete truck?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Trump Unity Bridge involved in multi-vehicle Flint crash


There were no major injuries in a three-vehicle crash at the intersection of Dort HIghway and Court street in Flint Wednesday afternoon, according to police.




www.mlive.com


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Dear sweet baby Q nonsense.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

This guy was protesting a mask mandate at a school where he doesn't have children. GO HOME.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

that bumper folded up faster than Biden being asked to answer questions at a press conference.

And to be fair, Trump sheep are idiots just about every day of the week.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/pu9way


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stepped in front of a speeding bullet that should probably have been a slow moving pea. I would say there is fault with both drivers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Police dashcam video of Tesla vs. FHP crash. Footage starts @ 32 seconds.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/pumwd7


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

DRIVE YOUR OWN FXXKING CAR!! If you really don't want to drive, take Uber or public transportation. I really hate most (if not all) automakers (specially Tesla) are marketing "advance cruise control" as autopilot/autodrive.


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

Good thing we've never seen a person not in a Telsa crash into a trooper's car parked in the middle of a highway lane at night.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Daemon42 said:


> Good thing we've never seen a person not in a Telsa crash into a trooper's car parked in the middle of a highway lane at night.


Sure. Lots of drunks do just that. Flashing lights and all just like this cop had. But how often do drunk autopilots do it?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Avus said:


> DRIVE YOUR OWN FXXKING CAR!! If you really don't want to drive, take Uber or public transportation. I really hate most (if not all) automakers (specially Tesla) are marketing "advance cruise control" as autopilot/autodrive.


I agree that the NAME is terrible marketing.
Driving aids should not be called auto-pilot.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

beefjerky said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/pu9way


Not sue why that civic was going mach 12 and ddint see the two cars it hit.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/9fwaJ38


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/9fwaJ38


Lordy lordy lordy. Imagine. Gives new meaning to "threading the needle"


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Sure. Lots of drunks do just that. Flashing lights and all just like this cop had. But how often do drunk autopilots do it?


Coming up... Beta drunk autopilots.. Tesla drivers can now request Full Self-Driving Beta with the press of a button, despite safety concerns



Tesla rolled out a long-awaited software update late Friday that allows customers to request access to its controversial, Full Self-Driving Beta (FSD beta) program. Drivers who get a high safety score from Tesla will get access.
FSD Beta gives drivers early access to new features that aren’t debugged yet, including “autosteer on city streets” which enables drivers to automatically navigate around complex urban environments without moving the steering wheel with their own hands.
After CEO Elon Musk announced details about the FSD beta button, National Transportation Safety Board Chair Jennifer Homendy voiced concern over the company’s plans.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

2 kids in the backseat. Drunk as a skunk


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

audifans said:


> 2 kids in the backseat. Drunk as a skunk


Altimas gunna Altima.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/rfPXklV


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/bZoKDb9


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/bZoKDb9


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/UWa5wKs


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/UWa5wKs


oh gee, Anyone that upset, I'm not getting out of the car. That is an expensive 'tap'


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

Mickey Mouse said:


> oh gee, Anyone that upset, I'm not getting out of the car. That is an expensive 'tap'


probably has the general insurance and 10k in damages coverage.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

That was blowing up on Tik Tok. I really can't tell if she is just insanely delusional or was just trying to try to get out of it.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

All I see she is a fxk doll hoollyy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Fun update to the psycho lambo girl:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/q2bo3a

It's speculation but I think this comment nails it:


> i think she panicked. i believe she was about to turn on a changing light when the lambo decided he wanted to jump the line, and sideswiped her. after realizing what just happened she then decided to run the red to make sure he didnt get away and was probably distracted by the other cars entering the intersection before running into him.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

amusante1002 said:


> That was blowing up on Tik Tok. I really can't tell if she is just insanely delusional or was just trying to try to get out of it.


Ahh, beef jerky beat me by a minute

Ha, so apparently the dude in the Lambo did side swipe her at a previous red light. No idea how to get the video since it was on tik tok. Still doesn't really explain why she just rammed him, but she definitely looks a bit less crazy now.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Looks like Lambo was originally behind her while she was stopped for bicycle to cross. The Lambo went around her and nearly hit bicycle.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Looks like Lambo was originally behind her while she was stopped for bicycle to cross. The Lambo went around her and nearly hit bicycle.


Yeah nearly hit the bicycle and actually hit her car. She then rushed through the light to catch up to him, but went too fast, you can see the nose dive from braking before she rear ends the Lamborghinemachine


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

If the Lambo sideswiped her at the previous light then the Lambo should have some damage on the passenger side. 

Look like she was just pissed off that he cut her off and jump the line then proceeded to crash into the driver rear corner at the next light.


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

A few from work...










Assume DWI, driver just left the vehicle there and never came back for it.










DWI, rolled it multiple times coming off the I-45 here in Houston. Hardly a scratch on the driver...










Street racing is bad. Snapped the power pole off at the base. Again, just left the car there and walked away.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

bubuski said:


> If the Lambo sideswiped her at the previous light then the Lambo should have some damage on the passenger side.
> 
> Look like she was just pissed off that he cut her off and jump the line then proceeded to crash into the driver rear corner at the next light.


this is the video I was originally looking for , shows the exact damage you're demanding to see


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Lambo driver is a dbag, is anyone really surprised?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

PlatinumGLS said:


> The Lambo went around her and nearly hit bicycle.


TCL: Lambo tried to kill a cyclist? Lambo Justified.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

I'm curious if that is considered one accident or two. Is there any Insurance adjuster on TCL?



beefjerky said:


> this is the video I was originally looking for , shows the exact damage you're demanding to see


Well then next time post all the related accident details at once so people don't demand more proof.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

bubuski said:


> Well then next time post all the related accident details at once so people don't demand more proof.


I don't negotiate with terrorists


----------



## madrog (Jan 16, 2018)

beefjerky said:


> I don't negotiate with terrorists


agreed!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wisconsin hates Leinenkugel's beer so much they dump it on the side of the road.


















A semi rollover spills thousands of cans of Leinenkugel’s beer on a Wisconsin highway


Leinenkugel's president, Dick Leinenkugel, said in a tweet that it seems the cargo was Leinenkugel's Toasted Buck beer.



www.jsonline.com


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

They gotta make room now that Bent Paddle is available across the border.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

roman16v said:


> A few from work...
> 
> View attachment 123405
> 
> ...


OK, something I don't understand; HOW does someone just walk away and not come back for a car??? Do people not comprehend about VIN numbers? Surely the authorities will track them down.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Alpha-3 said:


> OK, something I don't understand; HOW does someone just walk away and not come back for a car??? Do people not comprehend about VIN numbers? Surely the authorities will track them own.


"It was stolen"
"You can't prove I was drunk at the time of the crash if the alcohol is out of my system by the time I'm found".

Leaving the scene is a far less serious crime than DUI.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> "It was stolen"


The problem is, most people take the keys with them out of habit, so that story falls apart pretty quickly.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Double-V said:


> The problem is, most people take the keys with them out of habit, so that story falls apart pretty quickly.


That's true, but running away until you sober up is really common. It's an epidemic where I live. It's not rare to see an accident, and have the person take off... even if they're not at fault.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/q2pd2o


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Hmmmm......and why would you flee a scene like that if you weren't guilty.....I understand about not wanting to have your blood alky checked if you're smashed or stoned. But you're still going to catch hell, fleeing the scene seems a pretty good presumption of guilt, and if there's death or serious injuries, god help you. Plus, you'll probably end up un-insurable.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/gL3cDBg


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Alpha-3 said:


> Hmmmm......and why would you flee a scene like that if you weren't guilty.....I understand about not wanting to have your blood alky checked if you're smashed or stoned. But you're still going to catch hell, fleeing the scene seems a pretty good presumption of guilt, and if there's death or serious injuries, god help you. Plus, you'll probably end up un-insurable.


As stated, if you are DUI, it is a lesser charge to get hit with leaving the scene than your 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc DUI conviction. Furthermore, if there's no video proving it was you that was driving the car at the time of the accident, it will get pled down to a lesser charge or dismissed after getting kicked around enough between your public defender and the DA's office that literally has no evidence you were driving except that your car happened to be involved in an accident.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

The court has to prove it was you. And you had an extra set of keys, it's not you on all the videos of you walking by or away, you didn't realize your car was gone, your injuries were suffered when you tripped and fell into a rosebush, etc. etc. etc. A good attorney will make sure whatever you're charged with never sticks. Source: All the lawyers I'm either related to or familiar with


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Alpha-3 said:


> Hmmmm......and why would you flee a scene like that if you weren't guilty.....I understand about not wanting to have your blood alky checked if you're smashed or stoned. But you're still going to catch hell, fleeing the scene seems a pretty good presumption of guilt, and if there's death or serious injuries, god help you. Plus, you'll probably end up un-insurable.



Most people who would drink and drive, and then flee the scene of an accident don't exactly think about any of that


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/7asjvkF


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Police dashcam video of Tesla vs. FHP crash. Footage starts @ 32 seconds.


Does it appear that the Tesla actually drove out of the lane it was in, in a response to the flashing lights?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dubdaze68 said:


> Does it appear that the Tesla actually drove out of the lane it was in, in a response to the flashing lights?


@1:22 at quarter speed, it looks like the Tesla was in the center lane and starts to move into fast lane. But too late to avoid hitting the cop car.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Wanted felon blows thru a bunch of traffic violations in front of the police and crashes after a chase. Pretty much took that BMW completely apart.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/q6625t


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


> IdiotsInCars/comments/q6625t


I don't know why I'm surprised at the level of incompetence... yet here I am, completely surprised that something so simple can be screwed up in so many ways.

I really want to see the next thirty seconds.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

The next 30 seconds? I dunno but it could be interesting









VIDEO: Car hits gas pump and starts fire in Tacoma







www.kiro7.com


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I don't know why I'm surprised at the level of incompetence... yet here I am, completely surprised that something so simple can be screwed up in so many ways.
> 
> I really want to see the next thirty seconds.


I just don't understand after so many times cars hitting these pumpstations, nobody thought of putting those metal post that are used to stop cars hitting electrical boxes, building entrances, etc., etc.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

G-CAN said:


> I just don't understand after so many times cars hitting these pumpstations, nobody thought of putting those metal post that are used to stop cars hitting electrical boxes, building entrances, etc., etc.


We have those here. And the video has them on each end of the pump stand but the guy still managed.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

G-CAN said:


> I just don't understand after so many times cars hitting these pumpstations, nobody thought of putting those metal post that are used to stop cars hitting electrical boxes, building entrances, etc., etc.


Don't worry. Ya put metal posts up and they get creative about how to hit it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

"If you make something idiot-proof, someone will just make a better idiot."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Well, I'm glad to see she missed the pumps as well as those posts put up to stop a car. (are those posts steel or just silly concrete


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Some classy looking ladies.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Y7TXIfS


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

Double-V said:


> Some classy looking ladies.


They look like Teletubbies.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Slams into store. 'now I'll just pull off the plate here'... 'oof!' (watch at half speed)


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, then. I think that's enough of a workout this time!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OG said:


> They look like Teletitties.


FIFY.

I wonder how hard they would have hit that station if the cross traffic didn't slow them down. They were hauling ass.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Slams into store. 'now I'll just pull off the plate here'... 'oof!' (watch at half speed)


Does the moron realize that VIN numbers exist? Lol.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

dubdaze68 said:


> Does the moron realize that VIN numbers exist? Lol.


He probably didn't even take the registration or other identifying documents out of the vehicle. And the security video does a good job at disputing any possible claims by the driver that someone stole his truck.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

dubdaze68 said:


> Does the moron realize that VIN numbers exist? Lol.


I'm wondering if he realizes that a brake pedal exists? hah


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


> I'm wondering if he realizes that a brake pedal exists? hah


Maybe he should have tried the emergency brake. Seems like a good time for it.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

I always like the ones that are in a hurry to gas up


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Inductive refueling.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

nice to have the fire crew right at the point of ignition


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Fire trucks are supposed to slow for intersections.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

stunt hosin'


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Well, that was a falcon punch of a hose snap.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess some just figure 'if I'm goin' out, I'm goin' out with SPEED!'


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

That came apart like a plane being shaken to pieces.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

G-CAN said:


> I just don't understand after so many times cars hitting these pumpstations, nobody thought of putting those metal post that are used to stop cars hitting electrical boxes, building entrances, etc., etc.


"Bollards"



spockcat said:


> "If you make something idiot-proof, someone will just make a better idiot."


haha, that's a good one!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dubdaze68 said:


> That came apart like a plane being shaken to pieces.


Jesus Christ, was that the real speed that car was travelling at?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Jesus Christ, was that the real speed that car was travelling at?


well, they did say 'hi speed' so I will accept that the video was not 'speeded' up


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> nice to have the fire crew right at the point of ignition


That's not even the first time that happened there.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Silverthorne, CO - right now. 

Icy conditions, pulled down the exit, made a right and turned over (MAP)










They had to empty the load before recovery. This is my favorite shot.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

If they had Coors Light instead in the truck, this would not have happened.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

kowabonga said:


> stunt hosin'


damn ... that is some fancy footwork!


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

kind of traffic accident... air traffic.... hit and fly?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Dramatic video shows Amtrak train slamming into semi-truck car hauler


A dramatic video captured the moment an Amtrak train slammed into a semi-truck hauling several cars in Oklahoma.




abcnews.go.com


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

S1ack said:


> Dramatic video shows Amtrak train slamming into semi-truck car hauler
> 
> 
> A dramatic video captured the moment an Amtrak train slammed into a semi-truck hauling several cars in Oklahoma.
> ...


well that ended well


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I only noticed on the third watch, the dude, presumably the truck driver, on the tracks trying to 'flag down' the Amtrak, and after impact, I suppose he's the one whimpering. I wonder if he's a SWIFT graduate?


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

S1ack said:


> Dramatic video shows Amtrak train slamming into semi-truck car hauler
> 
> 
> A dramatic video captured the moment an Amtrak train slammed into a semi-truck hauling several cars in Oklahoma.
> ...


I credited Brandon Sampson - the guy who took this video in LANDSCAPE mode. WELL DONE!! Such a rare thing nowadays.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Evasive Maneuver Prevents Further Damage - Rumble


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Avus said:


> Evasive Maneuver Prevents Further Damage - Rumble


+1 for avoiding uncoming cars.

-1 for camping in the left lane.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

So, if that is the second time that intersection was hit by a fire truck, the answer is, follow the rules and slow down at intersections when you have your lights on.



S1ack said:


> Dramatic video shows Amtrak train slamming into semi-truck car hauler
> 
> 
> A dramatic video captured the moment an Amtrak train slammed into a semi-truck hauling several cars in Oklahoma.
> ...


How in the hell did he not realize that he was going to high center that thing? Second on the Swift suggestion.



Avus said:


> Evasive Maneuver Prevents Further Damage - Rumble


Bet he wishes that he would have splurged on the Scotchgard.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> +1 for avoiding uncoming cars.
> 
> -1 for camping in the left lane.


-4 for it being a Rumble link


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Silverthorne, CO - right now.
> 
> Icy conditions, pulled down the exit, made a right and turned over (MAP)
> 
> ...



Coming late to this one, but I found a BEFORE picture of the semi.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Avus said:


> I credited Brandon Sampson - the guy who took this video in LANDSCAPE mode. WELL DONE!! Such a rare thing nowadays.


Brandon deserves an Oscar.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Full video









Magyar Közút Nonprofit Zrt. on Instagram: "Fékezés nélkül rohant a kocsisorba az M1-esen Az egyik forgalomfigyelő kameránk rögzítette, ahogy szombat délután az M1-es autópályán a megtorpanó kocsisorba gyakorlatilag fékezés nélkül becsapódik egy személyautó. A száguldó sofőr 3 személyautót tört össze, az egyik vétlen autós súlyos sérüléseket szenvedett. ☹️ A felvételeken az látható, hogy az M1-es autópálya 142-es kilométerszelvényének környékén, Lébény térségében korlátozásokkal járó aszfaltozási munkák miatt megtorpant a kocsisor. A közlekedők döntő többsége a kihelyezett előjelzéseket figyelembe véve szépen lassított és szinte mindenki vészvillogót használt a sor végén, hogy figyelmeztesse a mögötte haladókat a forgalmi helyzetre. 👍🏻 A belső sávban ekkor feltűnt egy fehér terepjáró, aki szintén lassított és vészvillogót használt, a mögötte lévő román rendszámú piros kombi viszont egyáltalán nem fékezett. A helyzetet gyorsan felismerve a terepjáró még el tudott „menekülni” a külső sávba, a kombi viszont nagy erővel és sebességgel a várakozó járművekbe csapódott. Összesen 3 autót tört össze, ráadásul akkora volt a becsapódás ereje, hogy az az autó, amelyiknek először nekiütközött, a feje tetejére állt. A baleset után többen is azonnal a szerencsétlenül járt autósok segítségére siettek, a lábára állították a felborult járművet, amely szinte felismerhetetlenségig összetört és segítettek a sérülteknek kijutni a járműveikből. Ugyanakkor a fehér autó utasa súlyos sérüléseket szenvedett, őt a Katasztrófavédelem munkatársainak kellett kiszabadítania. 👨🏻‍🚒 A hasonló esetek elkerülése érdekében arra kérjük a járművezetőket, hogy minden esetben az útra, a forgalomra koncentráljanak vezetés közben. A torlódásokra, munkavégzésre pedig számos módon, ahogy itt is táblákkal, előjelző autókkal, a gyorsforgalmi utak felett található digitális kijelzőkkel is felhívjuk a közlekedők figyelmét, melyeket érdemes komolyan venni‼️ #magyarkozut"


Magyar Közút Nonprofit Zrt. shared a post on Instagram: "Fékezés nélkül rohant a kocsisorba az M1-esen Az egyik forgalomfigyelő kameránk rögzítette, ahogy szombat délután az M1-es autópályán a megtorpanó kocsisorba gyakorlatilag fékezés nélkül becsapódik egy személyautó. A száguldó sofőr 3...




www.instagram.com


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow that Q7 or whatever it is narrowly escaped that by inches and also managed to avoid hitting the vehicle in the other lane


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

well that was insane


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

My guess is that when the white Q7 moved over, the person had looked down and didn't realize that traffic was stopped in front of it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DUB0RA said:


> Wow that Q7 or whatever it is narrowly escaped that by centimeters and also managed to avoid hitting the vehicle in the other lane


FTFY


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

dubdaze68 said:


> My guess is that when the white Q7 moved over, the person had looked down and didn't realize that traffic was stopped in front of it.


Q7 had their hazards on, as did a handful of other vehicles in the background. Seems more like pure negligence and/or lack of attention on the part of the wagon.

Google Translate of an article that I found:



> The recordings show that the car line came to a standstill in the vicinity of the 142-kilometer section of the M1 motorway in the Lébény area due to restrictions. The vast majority of road users slowed down considering the posted signs and almost everyone used hazard warning lights to warn those behind them of the traffic situation. A white SUV appeared in the inner lane at this time, also slowing down and using an emergency flasher, but the red station wagon with a Romanian license plate behind it did not brake at all. Recognizing the situation quickly, the SUV was still able to “escape” into the outer lane, while the station wagon crashed into the waiting vehicles with great force - writes Magyar Közút.
> 
> A total of 3 cars crashed, and the force of the impact was so great that the car it first struck was on top of its head. Immediately after the accident, several people rushed to the aid of the unfortunate motorists, putting the overturned vehicle on their feet, which shattered almost unrecognizably, and helped the injured get out of their vehicles. However, the passenger in the white car suffered serious injuries and had to be released by Disaster Management personnel.


The video is on YouTube, as well, for those that don't want to watch on Instagram (which I know can be picky about people needing to sign in).


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

dubdaze68 said:


> My guess is that when the white Q7 moved over, the person had looked down and didn't realize that traffic was stopped in front of it.


If you watch the whole video (you can't tell in the GIF), the Q7 moved right to avoid being rear ended. The Q7 was already slowed down before they moved right. Fantastic situational awareness.


----------



## Wickedsprint (Aug 27, 2021)

AZGolf said:


> As stated, if you are DUI, it is a lesser charge to get hit with leaving the scene than your 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc DUI conviction. Furthermore, if there's no video proving it was you that was driving the car at the time of the accident, it will get pled down to a lesser charge or dismissed after getting kicked around enough between your public defender and the DA's office that literally has no evidence you were driving except that your car happened to be involved in an accident.


Not if there are injuries…this usually upcharges the fleeing to a felony. In Florida the injury does not even have to be serious bodily. 

There are other ways to ID driver besides video.

Usually people flee due to license status, contraband or warrant/probation to answer the other guy.


----------



## texghost (Mar 1, 2015)

audifans said:


> damn ... that is some fancy footwork!


She's lucky the driver didn't back up to pile trough her back and forth just to make sure she is dead.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Po2za8M


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Lesson learned 
Hopefully they survived


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Clicked on thread. Wow, I didn't expect something like that.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Tesla drives too fast, hits tree, and sadly, kills both occupants in a battery fire.
> 
> Wacky part? It was in a neighborhood street, (MAP) and neither of the occupants were behind the wheel. Did the driver flee the scene, or were they screwing around with Autopilot?
> 
> ...





https://jalopnik.com/deadly-tesla-crash-suspected-of-being-caused-by-autopil-1847915781?utm



Empty seats don't bend steering wheels. It appears that someone was in the driver's seat.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Such dry wit.



http://imgur.com/ONaf93g


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/aviation/comments/qehcx1


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452427211911303169


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

Takes real skill to lay a semi out perfectly to completely block Interstate 90 in Seattle yesterday


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I-95 in Virginia has those days. We call them weekdays.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Porky Pig said:


> Takes real skill to lay a semi out perfectly to completely block Interstate 90 in Seattle yesterday


14 posts in 13 hours. Impressive.


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 14 posts in 13 hours. Impressive.


i try to keep up


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Porky Pig said:


> i try to keep up


I'd better hurry up if I don't want you to catch me.


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

My new horn. 'Oink Oink'.... comin' thru.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Porky Pig said:


> Takes real skill to lay a semi out perfectly to completely block Interstate 90 in Seattle yesterday
> 
> View attachment 128562


Driver was trying to prove Newton's Laws of Motion: 'A object at rest will remain at rest'


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Porky Pig said:


> Takes real skill to lay a semi out perfectly to completely block Interstate 90 in Seattle yesterday
> 
> View attachment 128562


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

some of us had a front row seat


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

audifans said:


> some of us had a front row seat
> 
> View attachment 128741


That picture looks like it was taken with a digital camera from 1998.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

audifans said:


> some of us had a front row seat
> 
> View attachment 128741



Sign still says CLink field. Fail.


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Sign still says CLink field. Fail.


 so what is the problem? signs don't change unless they fall down around here


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Porky Pig said:


> so what is the problem? signs don't change unless they fall down around here


Ahh yes the sign just down the road still says Kingdome... Sorry


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

USMCFieldMP said:


> That picture looks like it was taken with a digital camera from 1998.


heh... but at least it was pano mode


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Shocking video shows car tumble backward on drawbridge with family inside


It was a scene straight out of a disaster movie. Luckily, two parents and their 1-year-old child inside the car suffered only minor injuries.




nypost.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453636511300210691


----------



## Wickedsprint (Aug 27, 2021)

Honda split in half after hitting a tree. No injuries. Thankfully nobody in back seat.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

airconditioned


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

They dont make em like they used to.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Wickedsprint said:


> Honda split in half after hitting a tree. No injuries. Thankfully nobody in back seat.


That was a fast moving tree.  

🍺


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wickedsprint said:


> Honda split in half after hitting a tree. No injuries. Thankfully nobody in back seat.


Probably still runs


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Porky Pig said:


> Takes real skill to lay a semi out perfectly to completely block Interstate 90 in Seattle yesterday
> 
> View attachment 128562


this is what happens when someone goes 56 mph in Seattle


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

😮
With a 15 mph speed limit


----------



## Wickedsprint (Aug 27, 2021)

DUB0RA said:


> 😮
> With a 15 mph speed limit


Speed may have been a factor.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

"Hey guys! The leaves are just beautiful this time of year, aren't they? Soak it in and enjoy. Hey, how did you get your car way down there?"


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Burnette said:


> "Hey guys! The leaves are just beautiful this time of year, aren't they? Soak it in and enjoy. Hey, how did you get your car way down there?"


Possible they hit some damp leaves.
No amount of electronic assists can overcome a complete lack of traction.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, what the hell. I got all these fancy cameras aimed at me. Once in a lifetime opportunity. Here ya go, a full gainer.


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

the comments section: 'Dude had balls of steel until he hit the water and they shriveled up '


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Sideways splash entry....ouch


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Henry Ruggs plows into a toyota at 156 mph... Toyota didn't like it one bit


----------



## 84Cabby82Westy (Apr 4, 2004)

kowabonga said:


> Henry Ruggs plows into a toyota at 156 mph... Toyota didn't like it one bit
> 
> View attachment 130548


 Not a "wacky accident" to be twice the legal limit and going 150+ in a residential area - that's essentially murder.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

Who is Henry Ruggs ?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

kowabonga said:


> Henry Ruggs plows into a toyota at 156 mph... Toyota didn't like it one bit


I read 127mph on a surface street. Drunk. He should rot in jail.
The victim was burned alive with her dog.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Karl_1340 said:


> I read 127mph on a surface street. Drunk. He should rot in jail.
> The victim was burned alive with her dog.


That's infuriating. He should never get out of jail alive.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Karl_1340 said:


> I read 127mph on a surface street. Drunk. He should rot in jail.
> The victim was burned alive with her dog.


It's honestly pretty amazing how safe the C8 Vette is. It held up shockingly well for slamming into a car at 127mph.

Edit: Found a pic. That monocoque or whatever it is did it's job


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

amusante1002 said:


> It's honestly pretty amazing how safe the C8 Vette is. It held up shockingly well for slamming into a car at 127mph.
> 
> Edit: Found a pic. That monocoque or whatever it is did it's job


I would like this picture, but I wish it didn't turn out for him.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> That's infuriating. He should never get out of jail alive.


I’d put $100 on him being on another NFL team in about 2 years


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

156 mph 2.5 seconds before impact. slowed to a leisurely 127 when testing the vette's structural integrity. Well that's good, wouldn't wanna be going in too hot now.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

DneprDave said:


> Who is Henry Ruggs ?


Las Vegas Raiders release receiver Henry Ruggs III after he was charged with DUI following a crash that left 1 dead


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Fckn thug idiot. And never an idiot like that dies, always someone innocent. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

G-CAN said:


> Fckn thug idiot. And never an idiot like that dies, always someone innocent.


I'm assuming the reckless DUI is what makes him a thug?


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

Here we go.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Whatever works for you. Thug is a thug. No matter u black or white. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


That's not an accident. He jumped on purpose.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

crazy video

explanation: “A telephone pole was being installed. There was a steel cable that was coiled on the road that (they believed) should have been no problem for cars going over it. The street sweeper truck on the right went over it and wound up the cable in the rotating cleaner. The other end of the cable was attached to the pole on the left of the video. The cable was brought [taut] and caused all that damage to the trucks and car.”


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

almost an accident but definitely wacky


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks Avus..That's hilarious. And it wasn't even on purpose. 

'

"I had just left my house, heading to Baltimore, Maryland. This happened on the road that I live on. I was going down the hill when the horse and buggy ran out in front of me and drifted around the corner. I found the guy that was driving the buggy and talked to him about it. They were getting ready for a wedding and the family was in there a while and he was hooking it up when a strap came down and hit the horse in the butt which spooked the horse. Luckily no one was hurt." ...................................


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Police: Truck driver found naked after crashing on I-70 in Rostraver was drunk, had gun


A man who was driving a tractor-trailer that veered off Interstate 70 and crashed over an embankment Thursday night in Rostraver was found naked, standing outside his cab by another man who stopped to check on him, authorities said. Orelbis D. Cruz-Iglesias, 26, of Florida was arrested at Penn...




triblive.com





"A man who was driving a tractor-trailer that veered off Interstate 70 and crashed over an embankment Thursday night in Rostraver was found naked, standing outside his cab by another man who stopped to check on him, authorities said.










Orelbis D. Cruz-Iglesias, 26, of *Florida* was arrested at Penn Highlands Mon Valley hospital in Washington County, where he was taken by ambulance for minor injuries he suffered in the crash just before 9 p.m. near Findlay Road, according to Trooper Kevin Berkebile of the Belle Vernon station.

Troopers were met at the scene by a man who reported that, when he followed the truck tracks over the embankment to check on the well-being of the driver, Cruz-Iglesias was standing outside the Freightliner tractor-trailer “completely naked.” State police interviewed Cruz-Iglesias at the hospital, court papers indicate.

Cruz-Iglesias provided police with a false identification and age when a trooper told him the crash was under investigation, authorities say. The trucking company that hired Cruz-Iglesias provided troopers with his correct identification, police reported. 

Cruz-Iglesias told troopers he had not consumed any alcohol or contraband, but he failed a field sobriety test administered at the hospital, police say. Cruz-Iglesias consented to a blood draw, Berkebile said.

When police searched the truck’s cab, they recovered a 9 mm handgun Cruz-Iglesias was not permitted to carry, police say. The wreck happened between mile markers 43 and 44, a Westmoreland County 911 supervisor said.

Cruz-Iglesias is charged with driving under the influence, providing false identification, illegal possession of a firearm and multiple traffic violations. He was ordered to the county jail on $100,000 bond. He did not have an attorney listed in court documents."


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

Senior Member said:


> Police: Truck driver found naked after crashing on I-70 in Rostraver was drunk, had gun
> 
> 
> A man who was driving a tractor-trailer that veered off Interstate 70 and crashed over an embankment Thursday night in Rostraver was found naked, standing outside his cab by another man who stopped to check on him, authorities said. Orelbis D. Cruz-Iglesias, 26, of Florida was arrested at Penn...
> ...


I guess he misunderstood that 'trucker' doesn't translate over to 'fxxxker'


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

Senior Member said:


> "A man who was driving a tractor-trailer that veered off Interstate 70 and crashed over an embankment Thursday night in Rostraver was found naked, standing outside his cab by another man who stopped to check on him, authorities said.


Any bets that there was a lot lizard that just moseyed on off and left him there?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

That would explain crashing the rig...


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Yuppie Scum said:


> I’d put $100 on him being on another NFL team in about 2 years


I doubt it.








Henry Ruggs facing additional felony charges, looking at 46 years in prison


Henry Ruggs is facing another set of serious charges




touchdownwire.usatoday.com


----------



## Wickedsprint (Aug 27, 2021)

amusante1002 said:


> It's honestly pretty amazing how safe the C8 Vette is. It held up shockingly well for slamming into a car at 127mph.
> 
> Edit: Found a pic. That monocoque or whatever it is did it's job


It looks to me like it went under the Rav4 vs. dissipating the full energy between the cars. If it fully connected at 127mph, I don’t see the Rav4 occupant surviving that level of acceleration.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Wickedsprint said:


> If it fully connected at 127mph, I don’t see the Rav4 occupant surviving that level of acceleration.


Death by acceleration/Death by burning, still dead.


----------



## Wickedsprint (Aug 27, 2021)

Surf Green said:


> Death by acceleration/Death by burning, still dead.


I wasn’t trying to mitigate the tragedy.


----------



## stealthboost (Jul 14, 2015)

Surf Green said:


> Death by acceleration/Death by burning, still dead.


Pretty sure I’d prefer the acceleration option. Burning not so quick…


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

stealthboost said:


> Pretty sure I’d prefer the acceleration option. Burning not so quick…


She was probably knocked out from the crash, so hopefully she didn't feel much. At least he'll get to think about how he had pretty much a very bright future until that night......for a few decades.....


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Well, I've missed a bunch. Bravo, people.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=173329621583470


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/vJtrcwy


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

I always love watching cops just acting like other drivers will figure out what is going on. At least he held on to his hat

The driver of the tow truck was cited for failure to obey a stop sign.









VIDEO: ISP trooper hit when tow truck slams into car - East Idaho News


COEUR D’ALENE — An Idaho state trooper is lucky he wasn’t hurt after getting hit by a car during an accident investigation last week. The incident was caught on dashcam video. Police say Trooper Enrique Llerenas was taking pictures of a crash alongside the road when an approaching tow truck...




www.eastidahonews.com


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Wow, that cop was lucky.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Oliphant said the semi-truck driver was cited for "following too closely," which is a $189 fine.

Washington State

State Trooper Rocky Oliphant said the woman was inside her Nissan Altima when the truck behind her failed to stop as vehicles were slowing down on the Skagit River Bridge, in Mount Vernon, on Tuesday morning. 


The truck collided with the Nissan, pushing it forward into another truck, causing the car to fold before being runover by the semitruck. 

The car was left almost entirely crushed under the truck. 

‘When trooper arrived, we could still hear a person inside the car,’ Oliphant told Fox 13. ‘That person was able to get out of the car and walk out themselves.’ 


‘It is beyond words to describe how somebody was able to walk away from that car.’
























Woman miraculously escapes with minor injuries after car flattened by semi-truck


SEATTLE (KOMO) — Troopers are calling it a miracle after a woman walked away with only minor injuries after a horrific collision Tuesday morning with a big rig. The 46-year-old woman’s car was crushed by a tractor-trailer that came to a rest on top of her Nissan Altima while the vehicles were...




komonews.com


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/X2XpGqR


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Hand Cannon said:


> State Trooper Rocky Oliphant


lol


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

The cars on the bus go round and round


http://imgur.com/a/Gcylm3U


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

A self-induced PIT maneuver


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I was gonna say that^^

commercial vehicle in left lane I believe is partially at fault, along with the nice job the bus did blocking


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Black car totally at fault here. And majored in stupid driving techniques.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> The cars on the bus go round and round
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Gcylm3U


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Does that bus have early 1990s Lexus taillights?


----------



## kal (Feb 16, 1999)

Exactly what I was thinking, looks like from the SC300/400.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

That tractor trailer and Nissan....YIKES. And those train gates, how did they malfunction that badly? It was like the contacts were reversed.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Black car is driven by Max Verstappen


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

hah Black car tries to 'pit' the bus... things don't go according to plan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/i4vmLUQ


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

hah.. that's the best!!!!!


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

here... catch this car on your hood ... hah


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/i4vmLUQ


This might take the cake for wackiest in the whole thread!!! 😂 😂 😂


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/RI5lS3L


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/RI5lS3L


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/D9m9Unj


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

that inward bend of the grill


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Exciting yet Relaxing


http://imgur.com/a/Emj9Opp


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/i4vmLUQ


Can we talk about the greenhouse strength on the Jag? Also, that guy in the GMC BLEW that light.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Kansas City Wife Runs Over Husband Amid Purse Snatcher 'Bowling Ball' Attack


A blog about Kansas City politics and culture.




www.tonyskansascity.com


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

How does that many things happen in one go?


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/i4vmLUQ


Did the pedestrian make it across in time?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Yeah, you see him reappear right as the video cuts.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

^^time to get out of your car and beat someone


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Strange Mud said:


> ^^time to get out of your car and beat someone


yup.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Roberto Dimento said:


> yup.
> View attachment 135881


Wonder if the vehicle is RHD from the UK and the driver forgot which side of the road they are supposed to be on?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GIF by GifReversingBot/vredditshare | Gfycat


Watch and share more GIFs by GifReversingBot/vredditshare on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Wonder if the vehicle is RHD from the UK and the driver forgot which side of the road they are supposed to be on?


No, LHD vehicle. He just tried overtaking in heavy fog across dividing line.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

and Houston, we have liftoff!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> No, LHD vehicle. He just tried overtaking in heavy fog across dividing line.


Fog doesn't even look that heavy. Also, why don't people use their lights in such weather? Makes it easier to see their car through any fog that is there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://thetakeout.com/jack-daniels-spilled-on-highway-tennessee-1848117543



*$400K worth of Jack Daniel’s flooded a Tennessee highway*

Jack on asphalt










Quite the sloppy pour


----------



## ChristopherB (Jun 18, 2009)

spockcat said:


> https://thetakeout.com/jack-daniels-spilled-on-highway-tennessee-1848117543
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/ZV3j8Jp


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/o5ZH3ar


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/M4y1yvN


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

geezus... just makes me mad... but then following a truck... you gotta be outta yo mind


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/o5ZH3ar


Oldie but a goodie.  









The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post







www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

I apologize in advance this video has the stupid "oh no" song, so just keep it on mute  

TikTok


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What happens to a Tesla when you hit a camel at highway speeds. (not posting the video as it is brutal)


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

^^ Is the driver ok?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This was on an Arabic twitter so I am not sure. The driver was able to stop the car and get out. Driver's side looks reasonably intact.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

self drive mode?


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

audifans said:


> self drive mode?


I think the camel only paid for autopilot.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


> What happens to a Tesla when you hit a camel at highway speeds. (not posting the video as it is brutal)


Was the camel wearing a firetruck costume at the time of the accident?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> What happens to a Tesla when you hit a camel at highway speeds. (not posting the video as it is brutal)


Wikipedia gives the weight range for camels as 660 to 2200 pounds. I did not see a median value listed. These are not small animals. 😳

🍺


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Wikipedia gives the weight range for camels as 660 to 2200 pounds. I did not see a median value listed. These are not small animals. 😳
> 
> 🍺


Probably similar to hitting a moose.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> What happens to a Tesla when you hit a camel at highway speeds. (not posting the video as it is brutal)


One or two humps?


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

These Tesla drivers are idiots, first off. LOOK AHEAD 

And then they say, glass roof is great. 

Yeah, for looks, not for safety.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

audifans said:


> Idiot behind the wheel mode?


Fixed.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Probably similar to hitting a moose.


yep... lotta weight up high on stilts. You clip the stilts and get the humongous (humpmongus?) load dumped on your head.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Probably similar to hitting a moose.


Excpet there are no moose in the desert.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Excpet there are no moose in the desert.











Rare moose turns up in Nevada high desert


A moose is venturing where no member of its species has gone before in Nevada's high desert — at least in modern times.




www.deseret.com


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Probably similar to hitting a moose.


Wikipedia information on a moose:
*"On average, an adult moose stands 1.4–2.1 m (4.6–6.9 ft) high at the shoulder, which is more than 30 centimetres (1 ft) higher than the next largest deer on average, the wapiti.[35] Males (or "bulls") normally weigh from 380 to 700 kg (838 to 1,543 lb) and females (or "cows") typically weigh 200 to 490 kg (441 to 1,080 lb), depending on racial or clinal as well as individual age or nutritional variations."*

It appears a camel could be somewhat larger than a moose. But there is a large variation in both animals; I have not found median weights listed. As previously mentioned, both have a lot of weight up high on stilts. Not a good day for the car that hits either animal.

🍺


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

spockcat said:


> What happens to a Tesla when you hit a camel at highway speeds. (not posting the video as it is brutal)


Umm, is there really no cross beam at the top of the windshield?? There has to be, right, but even if it was cut off by the rescue team, you'd think you could see even a bit of it left.

Saab, being a car maker from a country with moose, was putting effort in making the roof/A-pillar construction being strong.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Son said:


> Umm, is there really no cross beam at the top of the windshield?? There has to be, right, but even if it was cut off by the rescue team, you'd think you could see even a bit of it left.
> 
> Saab, being a car maker from a country with moose, was putting effort in making the roof/A-pillar construction being strong.


There is a cross piece. According to an Electrek article it is "ultra high strength steel". I doubt that it was cut away. So the question is how well is it attached at each end.

EDIT: Also notice that the camel took out the second/middle roof bar too.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Ford?









nah... Camel tough


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

Chmeeee said:


>


Ayrton Senna partial quote 
"If you no longer go for a gap that exists, you are no longer a racing driver"  

Looks like he assumed nothing was behind the truck. That rock wall was brutal.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, I'm glad he hit the rock and nothing else. What a turd


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

How not to bike


http://imgur.com/a/ROgXUT0


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

http://imgur.com/a/2D7cyZn


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Man Defeats aUTOPILOT Hands On Wheel, Crashes


A Romanian man demonstrating a hack with a water bottle to defeat the hands on wheel sensor on an autopilot system learns a few things.




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

kowabonga said:


> nah... Camel tough


"Arabian camels were seen swimming in the Arabian Sea to Masirah, an island off the coast of Oman where camels frequently go to forage. They are known to travel back and forth regularly, approximately 10 km each way."



http://imgur.com/0vBkxkb


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Senior Member said:


> How not to bike
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ROgXUT0


I had some hipster dumbsh!t grab on to my rear passenger door handle in downtown Minneapolis traffic one day a few years back. It's terrifying having some ****tard putting undue pressure on your door handle on your new car and be inches away from either ****ing up your car or being run over and you somehow getting blamed.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

puma1552 said:


> I had some hipster dumbsh!t grab on to my rear passenger door handle in downtown Minneapolis traffic one day a few years back. It's terrifying having some ****tard putting undue pressure on your door handle on your new car and be inches away from either ****ing up your car or being run over and you somehow getting blamed.


A sharp, unexpected left turn would take care of that.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Lightnin' said:


>


Why is a 69 year old still driving Triple Axles? Man, knocked that house right off the foundation.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


>


C'mon, man. You can't just swerve in and out of traffic like that on a busy two-lane, especially in a top-heavy, narrow truck-based SUV. Where do you think you're going, exactly?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

dubdaze68 said:


> C'mon, man. You can't just swerve in and out of traffic like that on a busy two-lane, especially in a top-heavy, narrow truck-based SUV. Where do you think you're going, exactly?


If you watch the cars in the distance, I think they was trying to ESCAPE*©* a cop... who seems to coincidentally turn off their lights as soon as they saw the first swerve in front of the box truck.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I see that now. Good eyes.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/0nLCpQa


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

dubdaze68 said:


> I see that now. Good eyes.


One less dumbass on the road, for now anyway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla Fan Driving Minivan Busted For DUI After Roll-Over Accident


A motorist who has a Tesla logo tattooed on his face was driving a 1992 minivan when he was arrested Friday on a felony DUI count and multiple vehicular charges, according to Illinois police. Jordan




www.thesmokinggun.com


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/0nLCpQa


The autoplay imgir gifs are getting old.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

"getting old "
\/


http://imgur.com/ZV3j8Jp




http://imgur.com/gQoTW4z


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> "getting old "
> \/
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZV3j8Jp


R









The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post







www.vwvortex.com


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/gQoTW4z


I want to know what happened in the 15 to 30 seconds before the bicycle video starts...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/rnBETU6


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Actual video and story here:









Video shows semi-truck dragging vehicle on I-294 with driver still inside


COOK COUNTY, Ill. — A vehicle was dragged on the Tri-State Tollway Tuesday by a semi-truck and it was caught on camera. Video shows, obtained by WGN News, a black sedan, which is stuck sideways, be…




wgntv.com


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/rnBETU6


I wonder how the cabin noise was?


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

GolfTango said:


> I wonder how the cabin noise was?


Are you asking about the semi? definitely much quieter than any new Honda....


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Why do people simply film without thinking about trying to help? Signaling to the trucker wouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Why do people simply film without thinking about trying to help? Signaling to the trucker wouldn't be too hard to do.


I remember reading a study or an article about a sort of "photographer/videographer mentality" (and of course, I can't seem to find it now), where you almost separate yourself from what is happening because you're so focused on "getting the shot". I feel like basically everyone has that now, since so many people are so focused on getting that next viral video.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Why do people simply film without thinking about trying to help? Signaling to the trucker wouldn't be too hard to do.


I'm pretty sure trucker was doing it knowingly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

idaho ho


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I want to know what happened in the 15 to 30 seconds before the bicycle video starts...











Shocking video appears to show motorist driving into cyclist who fell off his bike


People were appalled by the incident and accused the motorist of 'using his vehicle as a weapon'




road.cc


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466387482740727810


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/yw9kZTw


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

must have missed his exit


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> Shocking video appears to show motorist driving into cyclist who fell off his bike
> 
> 
> People were appalled by the incident and accused the motorist of 'using his vehicle as a weapon'
> ...


"Other riders were pissing [the driver] off *and I clicked his mirror* and fell off so he ran me over [because] he was angry at the time." 

Okay, sounds like they were being dicks... and they got dicked back. Doesn't make it right, but context matters.

I saw it a lot when I owned a motorcycle and was on those FB groups and forums. Driver being dumb or inattentive, so a biker thinks it's okay to kick their car or knock off their side mirror... and then surprised Pikachu face when the driver drives even crazier or retaliates. I never understood that... I'm on a 400 lbs motorcycle and am NOT about to get aggressive with the person in the 4000+ lbs car/CUV/SUV.



Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/yw9kZTw


This is the most shocking video of all... cameraperson is an obvious psychopath for casually listening to Christmas music.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/3ePVFEf


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


>





BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/3ePVFEf


Let's re-live last week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Last week? I did find it was rather hard toward the end. Kinda unyielding actually.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

edit
Per the YT description.



> The accident happened in Bucharest, Romania. The police tried to pull over the black BMW at Victoriei Square, the driver refused and the chase started. The driver lost control after he tried to avoid the one car and then crashed in front of camera. The driver survived and nobody lost their lives. When police arrived, they checked him and the driver was under the influences of narcotics (cocaine) and he was drunk.


The way they acted after opening up the car I thought we just watched somebody die.
But it must have been obvious the guy was HAF.
Also.. that's a strong pole.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


The fact that this is a thing is still mind boggling to me.

"Man, this job market sucks. I guess I'll go out and run head first into a car, causing myself great physical pain - potentially long-term - in an attempt to extort money from insurance."



BRealistic said:


> The way they acted after opening up the car I thought we just watched somebody die.


Same thought.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Someone crashed a Tesla Model S in Germany a bit harder the other day. One dead.




The badge on the trunk said Dual Motor. What's the minimum hp output?


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

That fell apart like it's Lego. Rip


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Saw this weird one today. I have to imagine the elderly lady got confused, but no explanation so far.

Woman found dead after car floats near edge of Niagara Falls


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

amusante1002 said:


> Saw this weird one today. I have to imagine the elderly lady got confused, but no explanation so far.
> 
> Woman found dead after car floats near edge of Niagara Falls


The USCG helicopter crew flew all the way over there from a Metro Detroit base. I am surprised there wasn't anything closer. Amazing rescue videos.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

That Niagara story is crazy. The flow rate there is incredible; I'm surprised the car was able to get lodged there. Must be a rock behind the car, as well as under the front-end, blocking the flow from under the car.

I'm curious as to how they'll get the car out of there. Plenty of choppers with the lift capacity, but how do you [SAFELY] hook up to it? A bunch of straps through the door windows? Also, the water adds a bit of a dynamic weight, especially once it pulls out of being stuck and the flow starts pulling it towards the falls.



Son said:


> The badge on the trunk said Dual Motor. What's the minimum hp output?


The internet says:



> Front and rear motor combined output up to *615 kW (825 bhp)*, 1,300 N⋅m (960 lb⋅ft)


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

PlatinumGLS said:


> The USCG helicopter crew flew all the way over there from a Metro Detroit base. I am surprised there wasn't anything closer. Amazing rescue videos.


The USCG Rescue teams are seriously impressive. Based on the Article I linked to, it looks like it was too dangerous of conditions for the team there. Seems odd, they wouldn't have something closer, but this also seems like a very rare circumstance.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I found this:










Here: Coast Guard: Actions Needed to Close Stations Identified as Overlapping and Unnecessarily Duplicative

Definitely seems a little odd to not have a helicopter for Lake Ontario and eastern Lake Erie, yet Lake Huron and Lake Michigan have a ton of overlap. Maybe there's historical data of missions/needs to back that up though.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I want to know what happened in the 15 to 30 seconds before the bicycle video starts...


Most likely it was a group of idiots weaving in and out of traffic doing wheelies and they finally hit a car


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

PlatinumGLS said:


> The USCG helicopter crew flew all the way over there from a Metro Detroit base. I am surprised there wasn't anything closer. Amazing rescue videos.


these are really super heroes.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Avus said:


> these are really super heroes.


Legit super heroes for sure.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Legit super heroes for sure.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=575224447068064


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2021 Tesla Model Y on FSD on curving two lane road at night. Oncoming car confuses FSD and car steers directly towards oncoming car. Tesla driver over-corrects and goes on offroad excursion causing significant suspension and subframe damage. Tesla owner posts video to youtube. Tesla gets the video taken down with DMCA claim. Video is still up on twitter though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469421762555351042


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow. Beta test finds issue. I bet that never happened before! /s
If this was a BETA test, then it should have been done by a TESLA employee.
TESLA has every right to control an internal testing video getting out from a BETA test.
WTF people.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Testing should be done on control road conditions, not public roads where someone could of been killed!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Wow. Beta test finds issue. I bet that never happened before! /s
> If this was a BETA test, then it should have been done by a TESLA employee.
> TESLA has every right to control an internal testing video getting out from a BETA test.
> WTF people.


Tesla doesn't own the car. The cars are equipped with a camera recording system which the owners paid for. Tesla made the owner PAY $10,000 for the privilege of being allowed to test their software. Why should Tesla own the rights to the video? That's like saying the manufacturers of security system cameras own the rights to the videos created by the owners of those cameras.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Tesla doesn't own the car. The cars are equipped with a camera recording system which the owners paid for. Tesla made the owner PAY $10,000 for the privilege of being allowed to test their software. Why should Tesla own the rights to the video? That's like saying the manufacturers of security system cameras own the rights to the videos created by the owners of those cameras.


Ok. this just seems even more stupid now.
BETA test company driving software on my personal expensive car on the street?


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Ok. this just seems even more stupid now.
> BETA test company driving software on my personal expensive car on the street?


And he paid 10k for that!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

The whacky thing is that we survived this one.









The crash of the Zephyr. An uncontrolled physics experiment.


The driver has pled no-contest to causing a permanent injury. The classic car insurance paid off more than I had it insured for. They covered every dime our medical insurance didn't and we fell and landed on a big pile of money when we agreed to the fastest mediation, ever. In fact, the lead...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> The whacky thing is that we survived this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... miracle... the whole story is a miracle of survival. Good to see it posted again


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> The whacky thing is that we survived this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall your post from a few years ago. Definitely a terrifying situation to look back on, I’m glad you both survived mostly intact. 

What kind of seatbelt did the zephyr have?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

bubuski said:


> I recall your post from a few years ago. Definitely a terrifying situation to look back on, I’m glad you both survived mostly intact.
> 
> What kind of seatbelt did the zephyr have?


Just lap belts. They kept us from being flung from the car. Crash scene workers all say the same thing. 75% of those tossed from the car die at the scene while the rest wish they had.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

barry2952 said:


> Just lap belts. They kept us from being flung from the car. Crash scene workers all say the same thing. 75% of those tossed from the car die at the scene while the rest wish they had.


I was in a rollover while driving a Honda Fit about 12 yrs ago. The car came to rest on its roof after I was t-boned on the passenger side. 

I walked away with tense muscles, unharmed and no permanent injuries. Just sore where the seatbelts strapped across me. For the first few years the slo-mo of the crash was a constant playback in my head…seatbelts locking me and airbags going off slowly. I pushed back on the steering wheel so fortunately my torso wasn’t flung around in the cabin. 

A few years ago it was mentally draining just randomly remembering my accident and knowing it could have been much worse. Your accident is cranked up to level 10 compared to mine. Thumbs up to you you and Mrs Barry for surviving that…both physically and mentally.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

bubuski said:


> I was in a rollover while driving a Honda Fit about 12 yrs ago. The car came to rest on its roof after I was t-boned on the passenger side.
> 
> I walked away with tense muscles, unharmed and no permanent injuries. Just sore where the seatbelts strapped across me. For the first few years the slo-mo of the crash was a constant playback in my head…seatbelts locking me and airbags going off slowly. I pushed back on the steering wheel so fortunately my torso wasn’t flung around in the cabin.
> 
> A few years ago it was mentally draining just randomly remembering my accident and knowing it could have been much worse. Your accident is cranked up to level 10 compared to mine. Thumbs up to you you and Mrs Barry for surviving that…both physically and mentally.


Fortunately for me I have no mind's eye, nor do I have an inner voice to remind me of the crash. My wife was not so fortunate, she has both. Fortunately, she passed out in the second spin, so she has no memory of us flipping and burning. She didn't regain her faculties until she had been carried away from the crash scene.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/fl7bIr6


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473307236952940548








Shocking Footage Shows What Happens When Tesla Autopilot Fails


Sometimes, it is not enough to warn people that trusting a technology that is not yet mature enough, as if it was already finished, is a risky deal. Multiple safety and autonomous driving tech specialists have been trying to warn customers and authorities that Autopilot and FSD should not be...




www.autoevolution.com


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Man that is a hard one to justify. Your still shots show the wrecked truck really well but the video doesn't seem to do the same.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Man watching that video, I am not sure if you were driving it yourself if there would be much of a different outcome.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

0dd_j0b said:


> Man that is a hard one to justify. Your still shots show the wrecked truck really well but the video doesn't seem to do the same.


The info I've read on the video is that it is significantly darkened by the twitter video compression and the stills are taken from the actual video.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

This is hilarious. 

HOW MANY of these accidents like this does it take for authorities to take some legal action and ban that garbage of a autopilot software. 

I mean my half price be atlas with adaptive cruise control would brake like a crazy MF when it picks up something in front, and it ALLWAYS picks up, never missed a beat. 

What kind of trash system is this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently the Tesla autopilot system is programmed to ignore immobile objects in the road to not trigger phantom braking. Although Tesla owners are still complaining about phantom braking events.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Smooremin said:


> Man watching that video, I am not sure if you were driving it yourself if there would be much of a different outcome.


Yeah, pretty much the ONLY thing giving you a hint that there's an obstacle is a very brief obstruction of headlights in the oncoming lane.

Growing up in a land where deer love to dart across the road at night, or just stand in the road I've trained myself to check for that.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Honestly, I don't care as much about the autopilot accident as I do about the original accident and everything surrounding it.

Why are the crashed vehicles absolutely blacked out? No hazards. No head/taillights. No dome lights. Nothing. And where are the people? I don't see them on the shoulder, in the vehicles, or behind the vehicles.

Strange situation. And a bit negligent.

Either way, really good example of why you should have an emergency roadside kit in your vehicle. Road flares and/or hazard triangles could have prevented the second accident (assuming the Tesla driver was actually paying attention). It's also a bit disappointing that no one stopped to check on the people in the accident and/or put on their hazards to warn others.

Also, this video gives a bit of a description on how Tesla autopilot works versus others, and discusses why a similar type of accident has previously occured.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Honestly, I don't care as much about the autopilot accident as I do about the original accident and everything surrounding it.
> 
> Why are the crashed vehicles absolutely blacked out? No hazards. No head/taillights. No dome lights. Nothing. And where are the people? I don't see them on the shoulder, in the vehicles, or behind the vehicles.
> 
> ...


So much high tech and so many cameras in Teslas and they didn't bother to put in any night vision like other high end models have.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Smooremin said:


> Man watching that video, I am not sure if you were driving it yourself if there would be much of a different outcome.


Same. It literally came out of nowhere.

It would haven't have happend to me, though. I don't camp in the left lane.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> The info I've read on the video is that it is significantly darkened by the twitter video compression and the stills are taken from the actual video.


The stills look more like someone cranked up the exposure setting in Photoshop.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

naiku said:


> The stills look more like someone cranked up the exposure setting in Photoshop.


Streamable video link from the narrow camera.









main-1


Watch "main-1" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

But, one of the big benefits of radar guided cruse control is that it can see objects not in visible light but with the radar. But would any car be able to recognize and stop fast enough for a completely immobile object?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> But, one of the big benefits of radar guided cruse control is that it can see objects not in visible light but with the radar. But would any car be able to recognize and stop fast enough for a completely immobile object?



How much distance in required for a 75 mph stop? Tesla's radar was able to see 160 meters (525 feet).  That is almost 2 football fields. 










On the other hand, Cadillac's 2021 night vision can see up to 200 meters down the road.









Cadillac adopts Veoneer Night Vision thermal imaging system


Veoneer begins production of world's most advanced automotive thermal sensing system on 2021 Cadillac Escalade, greatly increasing road safety in the da...




technologymagazine.com


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

That Camry @ Niagara Falls was crazy. I guess the woman drove in on purpose and since the car is missing, presumed to have gone over the falls.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

It's really a shame that the AutoPilot wasn't able to see those stills before the accident happened.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> But, one of the big benefits of radar guided cruse control is that it can see objects not in visible light but with the radar. But would any car be able to recognize and stop fast enough for a completely immobile object?


That's literally what they are designed for. 

And yes. 

Tesla uses cameras, which is a joke, and explains why it keeps crashing into things. 

And, on top of it, drivers that actually don't look ahead, watching movies, reading newspapers, etc. 
Natural selection doing its thing

Fyi
For those unaware, Tesla is removing radar from all Model 3 and Model Y vehicles in favor of cameras. In fact, reportedly all Model Y and Model 3 vehicles produced on or after April 27, 2021, no longer have radar.Jun 7, 2021


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Smooremin said:


> Man watching that video, I am not sure if you were driving it yourself if there would be much of a different outcome.


Possibly true (I say "possibly" because our eyes have much more dynamic range and can resolve detail much better at night than the camera that recorded the video, meaning the video is not exactly representative of what a human would have perceived), but that is not the point.

The point is that autonomous vehicles should be equipped with sensors that read more than the visible spectrum of light. LIDAR actually reads further and clearer at night because the radiation from the sun isn't interfering.

The reason it's "okay" for people to crash is because people aren't perfect; we accept human error as a valid cause of tragedy. If you had crashed into that truck, you might be chided for camping in the left lane (sup McMike), but we all would forgive you. However, there is no reason that a properly designed autonomous vehicle should have crashed into that truck.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

USMCFieldMP said:


> It's also a bit disappointing that no one stopped to check on the people in the accident and/or put on their hazards to warn others.


you pull over and you probably wind up getting hit... Now if you got flares... yes.. use them and get the hell outta the way


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> But would any car be able to recognize and stop fast enough for a completely immobile object?


If not stopping, trying to brake. In the NCAP crash test the Model 3 can avoid the crash (pedestrian) in night time with 60km/h.






We should have seen some braking before the crash, but the car did nothing


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

G-CAN said:


> That's literally what they are designed for.


I just got my first ACC equipped car this year, an Alltrack. I love it, but I am a very attentive driver, and I have noticed when the system hasn't seen things that are happening. It happens a lot with merges and curves, it can get confused where I will be going (for example braking becuase the lane to my right has someone going slower, and we are curving right, so it briefly thinks I'm going to follow them). Or, coming to a stoplight (wtih traffic stopped) on a slight curve, it seems to assume I'm going to breeze past the stopped car in the other lane.

I can't imagine how Tesla have managed to solve that.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/fl7bIr6


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/fl7bIr6


Wow, that Civic was really trying to get that trailer off it's ass, finally shook it loose


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> I just got my first ACC equipped car this year, an Alltrack. I love it, but I am a very attentive driver, and I have noticed when the system hasn't seen things that are happening. It happens a lot with merges and curves, it can get confused where I will be going (for example braking becuase the lane to my right has someone going slower, and we are curving right, so it briefly thinks I'm going to follow them). Or, coming to a stoplight (wtih traffic stopped) on a slight curve, it seems to assume I'm going to breeze past the stopped car in the other lane.
> 
> I can't imagine how Tesla have managed to solve that.


Haven't noticed those issues with mine, but quite possible. But this was pretty straight forward case with Tesla.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Car Problems said:


>





Car Problems said:


>


so where did you want your Christmas present? Right here? Ok then


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/cAzw4Md


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Just out and about, testing roof safety standards here.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/OAkncpp


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

^^^Lol, my 13 year old is doing a school project this weekend on the Laws of Motion. Gonna have to show him this...


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michigan is ranked second behind California for number of registered boats. 

California 1,051,606.
Michigan 1,000,337.
Florida 922,597.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

GO..Go... Go! Seconds to spare. Pilot lands Cessna 172 on railroad tracks. Police pull him out with 6 seconds to go Moment LAPD rescues bloodied pilot who crashed plane onto train tracks


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Hand Cannon said:


> GO..Go... Go! Seconds to spare. Pilot lands Cessna 172 on railroad tracks. Police pull him out with 6 seconds to go Moment LAPD rescues bloodied pilot who crashed plane onto train tracks



What are the odds. First to survive a plane crash but then also almost get hit by a train.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VdubXXIV said:


> What are the odds. First to survive a plane crash but then also almost get hit by a train.


He died later when a bus crashed the ambulance on his way to the hospital.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> He died later when a bus crashed the ambulance on his way to the hospital.


Final Destination (tm)


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

they were not kidding about the 6 seconds


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm no legal expert, but you can't really shoot at someone leaving the scene, right?


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

amusante1002 said:


> I'm no legal expert, but you can't really shoot at someone leaving the scene, right?


I don't know about the law in that jurisdiction, but I'm ok with this.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/cAzw4Md


That guy is likely still in very serious trouble, even though he is conscious. He my have significant crush injuries to his lower body. Sepsis may have set in, and cardiac arrest is a real possibility. I've responded to a couple of calls at serious crashes where the patient is conscious and responsive, and then just nosedives rapidly.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

VdubXXIV said:


> What are the odds. First to survive a plane crash but then also almost get hit by a train.


years ago near where I grew up, a car crashed from the highway down on to the train tracks. a train subsequently hit the car killing four. 



https://www.goshennews.com/news/4-people-killed-in-waterloo-when-train-hits-suv/article_6118fc7f-d111-5b9d-a38b-f5f4969c34ed.html


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> I just got my first ACC equipped car this year, an Alltrack. I love it, but I am a very attentive driver, and I have noticed when the system hasn't seen things that are happening. It happens a lot with merges and curves, it can get confused where I will be going (for example braking becuase the lane to my right has someone going slower, and we are curving right, so it briefly thinks I'm going to follow them). Or, coming to a stoplight (wtih traffic stopped) on a slight curve, it seems to assume I'm going to breeze past the stopped car in the other lane.
> 
> I can't imagine how Tesla have managed to solve that.


ACC is Advanced Cruise Control. It's only for speed and sensing the car in front of you in your lane. The Lane Assist is what takes turns or curves into account.
My ACC has worked flawlessly from cruising at highway speeds to a complete stop because of traffic. Also worked great in the stop and go traffic on the highway. Lane assist has worked pretty good as well and is only active once you reach a certain speed.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

amusante1002 said:


> I'm no legal expert, but you can't really shoot at someone leaving the scene, right?


Yeeeaaah, most places consider that homicide.



Double-V said:


> That guy is likely still in very serious trouble, even though he is conscious. He my have significant crush injuries to his lower body. Sepsis may have set in, and cardiac arrest is a real possibility. I've responded to a couple of calls at serious crashes where the patient is conscious and responsive, and then just nosedives rapidly.


That was my thought, as well. Crushed on the inside, but adrenaline is keeping them alive. The car being crushed on them can sometimes prevent bleeding out too. Cut the car away and they'll bleed out in minutes.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

stevevr6 said:


> ACC is Advanced Cruise Control. It's only for speed and sensing the car in front of you in your lane. The Lane Assist is what takes turns or curves into account.
> My ACC has worked flawlessly from cruising at highway speeds to a complete stop because of traffic. Also worked great in the stop and go traffic on the highway. Lane assist has worked pretty good as well and is only active once you reach a certain speed.


I have lane assist also, but it doesn't seem to catch those scenarios. The ACC should recognize stopped vehicles and should still work on slight curves by recognizing the lane and what it leads to. In fact, it does try when someone exits, it assumes I'll be following them and brakes. But if they're in my lane and we ARE curving, it doesn't always get it.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> I have lane assist also, but it doesn't seem to catch those scenarios. The ACC should recognize stopped vehicles and should still work on slight curves by recognizing the lane and what it leads to. In fact, it does try when someone exits, it assumes I'll be following them and brakes. But if they're in my lane and we ARE curving, it doesn't always get it.


I would go with this to dealer and complain. 
My Atlas has none of those issues. Maybe there is a wrong calibration, or laser not installed exactly where it needs to be, dirt, who knows.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Yeeeaaah, most places consider that homicide.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my thought, as well. Crushed on the inside, but adrenaline is keeping them alive. The car being crushed on them can sometimes prevent bleeding out too. Cut the car away and they'll bleed out in minutes.


Thats right. Sadly, I don't think that person will survive once it's out of there. 
I've seen clips with people still talking and moving their arms, and body split in half, literally from above the hips. Gross and sad. Luckily that LiveLeak page finally got closed.


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

Lucky, lucky, lucky.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/T76HnPz


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

G-CAN said:


> Thats right. Sadly, I don't think that person will survive once it's out of there.
> I've seen clips with people still talking and moving their arms, and body split in half, literally from above the hips. Gross and sad. Luckily that LiveLeak page finally got closed.


As noted above, I've seen it in person. He'll, I've seen people in less severe MVCs crash from trauma that isn't visible.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/T76HnPz


Likeaglove.gif

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Has this one been posted yet?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Yes, it has. The jif might be as old as this thread.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

The driver in the Philadelphia thing is probably fine, because the cops are sick of this rash of carjackings, and the fact that the assailant was still there, still had a gun, and the other car was still a threat.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Intoxicated driver does ‘Dukes of Hazzard’ jump over West Michigan freeway bridge, police say



> The man’s black Chevrolet Impala left the road, drove up the embankment, went airborne and hit a road sign before landing on the other side of the bridge, police said.
> 
> 
> 
> The man was taken to the hospital for a medical evaluation and a blood draw after troopers saw signs that he was intoxicated, police said. He had injuries that are not life-threatening.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Not accidental, but still wacky.



http://imgur.com/GSsccxQ


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> Not accidental, but still wacky.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GSsccxQ


What was that flying through the van? Nevermind. Found the video:









Евгений Чеботарев on Instagram: "#71 16.01.2022"


Евгений Чеботарев shared a post on Instagram: "#71 16.01.2022". Follow their account to see 166 posts.




www.instagram.com





Lead me to this wackiness:



http://imgur.com/a/0GBHEQV


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Senior Member said:


> Not accidental, but still wacky.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GSsccxQ


what the hell was that? A skier? Oh.... that screwball.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bazooka said:


> what the hell was that? A skier?


Stuntman. See the instagram link I posted above.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bazooka said:


> what the hell was that? A skier? Oh.... that screwball.


Oh yeah... nothing that Russian guy does is an accident.



*Former Wacky Accident thread enthusiast *


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Here's a fun one from the Rideau River near Ottawa. A woman was driving her TC on the frozen river when it went in.

Waiting to be rescued as the car sinks:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482881116621127680
Video of it driving by someone's house:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482875880263270405
Gotta snap a selfie while waiting.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Car broke through the ice here (MAP). 

That back yard camera was* 2.5 miles* south of where she sank.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

My father in-law lives there. I have no idea how she got on the river. She must be a complete loon.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> My father in-law lives there. I have no idea how she got on the river. She must be a complete loon.


There's a marina with a boat ramp about a mile south of the pin (the backyard camera) that would have provided access, but... why? How? Where was she going?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a fun one from the Rideau River near Ottawa. A woman was driving her TC on the frozen river when it went in.
> 
> Waiting to be rescued as the car sinks:
> 
> ...


Yellow submarine


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Traffic must have been real bad that morning. This may give Musk an idea to freeze over all rivers and turn them into lanes for self driving cars.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

The video with the car driving by is _chefs kiss_.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Gotta snap a selfie while waiting.


You gotta selfie your life.









Unfazed woman takes selfie from her car sinking through the ice in Rideau River


Having been seen driving on the river, she's been charged with dangerous driving




nationalpost.com


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a fun one from the Rideau River near Ottawa. A woman was driving her TC on the frozen river when it went in.
> 
> Waiting to be rescued as the car sinks:
> 
> ...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

spockcat said:


> http://imgur.com/a/0GBHEQV


I support this


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/20o9m5Y


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Egz said:


> Евгений Чеботарев on Instagram: "#71 16.01.2022"
> 
> 
> Евгений Чеботарев shared a post on Instagram: "#71 16.01.2022". Follow their account to see 166 posts.
> ...


Then again, people crossing anywhere is a sign of not having enough crosswalks. Here in Munich there just aren't enough crosswalks and as a result people are crossing streets in city environments with low speed limits anywhere. And drivers sorta take that into consideration.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Egz said:


> I support this


So do I.

It's perfect to put it in a bus shelter because most of our bus stops are placed a short distance back from crosswalked intersections.
Where do people cross? At the crosswalk? No. They scurry across the street immediately after getting off the bus, ignoring the crosswalk and the little red guy blinking at them to not f**king cross.

They've erected barriers in the medians to force people to walk a short distance to the crosswalk, and stop them from constantly getting run over.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/20o9m5Y


Classic 2017


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Classic 2017


Judge Paul Dugdale said:
"It's nothing short of a miracle that he was able to get up and walk into the Purple Turtle."









Reading bus crash: Driver sentenced for hitting man


CCTV footage showing the double-decker bus knocking down the man went viral.



www.bbc.com





What about another vintage revisit?

Here's one from nineteen seventy something:

















(they forgot to add a crub)






Untitled (Car Wreck, AAA, Detroit) | Detroit Institute of Arts Museum


Untitled (Car Wreck, AAA, Detroit)




www.dia.org





.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> View attachment 150409


No crubs? I clearly see crubs.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> So do I.
> 
> It's perfect to put it in a bus shelter because most of our bus stops are placed a short distance back from crosswalked intersections.
> Where do people cross? At the crosswalk? No. They scurry across the street immediately after getting off the bus, ignoring the crosswalk and the little red guy blinking at them to not f**king cross.
> ...


I design this stuff for a living - that bus stop is still too far from the crosswalk. Bus stops should always be right before or right after the crosswalk, then people actually use the crosswalk. That's a good 150 feet from the crosswalk, which is far enough for human nature to cause bad behavior.

Related, Georgia Ave (and most of the other streets in that town) is too damn wide for a dense urban area.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Chmeeee said:


> I design this stuff for a living - that bus stop is still too far from the crosswalk.


While they're not perfect from a Ped perspective, the Bus stops are put where they are so a stopped bus doesn't interfere with turning traffic at the intersection or the access to businesses on the corners. Irregardless, their placement doesn't give liberty to ignore them because you prefer to risk your own safety for what amounts to a mild inconvenience.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

@McMike said:


> Classic 2017


Love the comments:

"Pint of Newcastle Brown, please." "Mate, you just got hit by a bus!" "Yeah, you're right. Better make it two pints."


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> While they're not perfect from a Ped perspective, the Bus stops are put where they are so a stopped bus doesn't interfere with turning traffic at the intersection or the access to businesses on the corners. Irregardless, their placement doesn't give liberty to ignore them because you prefer to risk your own safety for what amounts to a mild inconvenience.


The transit agency here will never put a stop in a location like that. Regardless of what the pedestrian "should" do, we know what a lot of them WILL do. And saying it doesn't matter if you got hit by a car because you shouldn't have crossed there isn't a good answer. We all know human nature, not designing for it because we're afraid a driver will get annoyed that a bus stopped near the intersection is not the right answer.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


She is coming here next week. Lol.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


>


When did this become r/watchpeopledie?









Motorcyclist Killed In Horrific Crash In West Hills


A motorcyclist that was being followed by the LAPD is dead after crashing at high-speed into a car in West Hills.




losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

^^ Jesus H. Christ...



Son said:


> Then again, people crossing anywhere is a sign of not having enough crosswalks. Here in Munich there just aren't enough crosswalks and as a result people are crossing streets in city environments with low speed limits anywhere. And drivers sorta take that into consideration.


Then again, drivers in Montreal COMPLETELY ignore pedestrian crosswalks. Drivers simply do not stop for pedestrians at crosswalks. So at some point, look for traffic and cross wherever, you're the master of your own safety.


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

Did the motorcyclist die? They didn't say.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DneprDave said:


> Did the motorcyclist die? They didn't say.


In the headline of the story.









Motorcyclist Killed In Horrific Crash In West Hills


A motorcyclist that was being followed by the LAPD is dead after crashing at high-speed into a car in West Hills.




losangeles.cbslocal.com


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

I always love comments like : Sustained minor injuries. (reality?): broken shoulder and broken ribs


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

DneprDave said:


> Did the motorcyclist die? They didn't say.


Slow it down to .25 playback speed at the point of impact and you tell me.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I believe I can fly.....

Man, was it the bike or the body that impacted the building?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SWeetie said:


> Slow it down to .25 playback speed at the point of impact and you tell me.


Nope nope nope nope nope


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Bazooka said:


> I always love comments like : Sustained minor injuries. (reality?): broken shoulder and broken ribs


I think for most crash reporting standards that's considered minor. Here it's non-incapacitating vs. incapacitating. Incapacitating injuries are things like losing a limb, paralysis, etc. If you'll be back to normal within a week or two, perhaps with a cast for another week or two, you are not incapacitated.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

dubdaze68 said:


> I believe I can fly.....
> 
> Man, was it the bike or the body that impacted the building?


Well the bike stayed in the middle of the intersection so...


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Stolen bike and the police cruiser instantly stopped pursuit, so he was kind of running from no one. Flying through intersections like that is just plain suicidal. Riding through an intersection at the speed limit when you have the right-away is dangerous enough as it is.

I don't know how some bikers can ride without evaluating SOME of the risks of their actions. When I had my bike, I went to a "meet and cruise" event with a small local bike group. Never again; absolute maniacs when riding in a group.

I mean, I loved Road Rash II for Sega Genesis just as much as the next person... but I never consider really living that life. 😂


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

USMCFieldMP said:


> *Stolen bike and the police cruiser instantly stopped pursuit,* so he was kind of running from no one. Flying through intersections like that is just plain suicidal. Riding through an intersection at the speed limit when you have the right-away is dangerous enough as it is.


I wonder if the biker was aware that he was being tailed and recorded by the chopper, making him want to continue to run?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

130 mph ........ on two wheels........thru dense traffic.................. left turning cars........... no one driving, everyone on cell phones (does that count as autonomous vehicle?).................. idiotic


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> I wonder if the biker was aware that he was being tailed and recorded by the chopper, making him want to continue to run?


I highly doubt it. Those choppers usually maintain a good distance.



Bazooka said:


> everyone on cell phones


This is ultimately why I sold my motorcycle Summer 2020. As people started getting back on the road after the initial COVID lockdowns, I noticed worse and worse driving habits. And then I was almost merged into three different times in a week by people on their cell phones. Nope, I'm out.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

What strikes me as odd is how many people are still using their actual phones to do a phone call in the year of our lord 2022. Like, Hands-Free calling and Bluetooth have been around, and pretty standard, for years. Heck, my mom's 2013 Cruze has it.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

dubdaze68 said:


> What strikes me as odd is how many people are still using their actual phones to do a phone call in the year of our lord 2022. Like, Hands-Free calling and Bluetooth have been around, and pretty standard, for years. Heck, my mom's 2013 Cruze has it.


I've definitely had the same though. The flip side of that is the people that use bluetooth calling via their in-car system, have the volume cranked so that everyone around them can hear their conversation, and they're talking super loud as well. 😂

As someone that enjoys people watching, one of the fun parts of riding a motorcycle was being able to glance over and see what basically everyone is doing in their cars as they drive or sit at a light. Aside from people generally holding their phones while driving, a few of the things that left a lasting impression: seeing a lady in morning DFW traffic (EB I-20, just past the I-20/820 merge) that had a steering wheel mounted stand for the book she was reading, a guy in an mid 90's Ranger with a steering wheel mount for his phone, and a guy in a work F-350 with an iPad mounted to the steering wheel... streaming TV shows while they drive 80 mph on the interstate... because f__k me, I guess.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

USMCFieldMP said:


> seeing a lady in morning DFW traffic (EB I-20, just past the I-20/820 merge) that had a steering wheel mounted stand for the book she was reading, a guy in an mid 90's Ranger with a steering wheel mount for his phone, and a guy in a work F-350 with an iPad mounted to the steering wheel... streaming TV shows while they drive 80 mph on the interstate... because f__k me, I guess.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

too fxxking long...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1270973023387683


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

It took me a minute to register - that's an Enzo. So I suppose that means it's worth enough that it isn't totalled, it will just go to Ferrari Restoration or whatever their main site is where they can put cars back together from pieces?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

AZGolf said:


> It took me a minute to register - that's an Enzo. So I suppose that means it's worth enough that it isn't totalled, it will just go to Ferrari Restoration or whatever their main site is where they can put cars back together from pieces?


Yes, they have done burned to the ground ones before.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Hopefully the Prius driver ran away for his life after the accident.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Terminator is here! Ruuun


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Watch CTV News | Local Video | CTV News Ottawa


Latest breaking news video from Ottawa, Ontario and around the world. In-depth reporting, live breaking news, viral news, national news, sports, business, entertainment, health, lifestyle, politics and more. Daily top stories and updated news headlines.




ottawa.ctvnews.ca





The Ottawa area rescue squad and a tow truck managed to drag the drunk Rideau River ice racer's car back to shore and out, running the tow cable through the rear doors.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Hopefully the Prius driver ran away for his life after the accident.


He'll Be *Back*!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> Watch CTV News | Local Video | CTV News Ottawa
> 
> 
> Latest breaking news video from Ottawa, Ontario and around the world. In-depth reporting, live breaking news, viral news, national news, sports, business, entertainment, health, lifestyle, politics and more. Daily top stories and updated news headlines.
> ...


Was she drunk? I've checked a few times this week for updates and haven't found anything related to her


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

philf1fan said:


> View attachment 151036


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

philf1fan said:


> Watch CTV News | Local Video | CTV News Ottawa
> 
> 
> Latest breaking news video from Ottawa, Ontario and around the world. In-depth reporting, live breaking news, viral news, national news, sports, business, entertainment, health, lifestyle, politics and more. Daily top stories and updated news headlines.
> ...


I hope she has full glass coverage. Looks like they broke both rear side windows and the rear hatch glass.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Monkeys on the loose in Pennsylvania.









Lab test monkey on the loose after truck crash in Pennsylvania


A test monkey is on the lam after a truck carrying 100 apes to a laboratory crashed.




nypost.com


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Monkeys on the loose in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prototype for these


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

7/10

They stuck the landing but were facing the wrong direction.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/KPf7VUO


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

All these SUVs are less safe then normal cars. 
They flip easy, they fly easy, they roll easy, they handle like dog shxt, I don't get the obsession.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

G-CAN said:


> All these SUVs are less safe then normal cars.
> They flip easy, they fly easy, they roll easy, they handle like dog shxt, I don't get the obsession.


You can run over people in cars and you don't die.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Senior Member said:


>


I saw this on Reddit last week right after it happened, but haven't seen an update to the story or info yet.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

How fast was that Prius going to launch the Terminator onto the hood?

One of the monkeys is still on the loose.

That SUV got LAUNCHED. I can't imagine what the floorpan looks like after getting pizzacuttered like that.

What in the absolute hell caused that fireball, and where was it? You had to be able to feel the heat of that a mile away. Weird that it didn't cause a huge shockwave, guess the energy of it literally went up in flames.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

G-CAN said:


> All these SUVs are less safe then normal cars.
> They flip easy, they fly easy, they roll easy, they handle like dog shxt, I don't get the obsession.


While I agree they an be somewhat less stable, that bounce was the result of a very freak accident. The fact that the truck tire was so big, and must have been perfectly centered when the SUV hit it, and then the SUV rolled on TOP of it... very freak circumstances lol. A car would have likely done the same thing if a smaller wheel got under it JUST right.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out the chain of events on the Yukon. Articles state he made a left turn on red, but with the Prius under him, its entirely in his turn lane.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

The hybrid and EV ganged up on the gas sucking SUV and took it out.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> View attachment 151181



Best TCL post I've seen in a while.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Video and Pictures in Article. Wonder if this guy was having a bad day or something

snow plow driver launches a spray of slush into oncoming highway traffic, leading to a 40-car accident


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

amusante1002 said:


> Video and Pictures in Article. Wonder if this guy was having a bad day or something


Was about to post this. It's bad enough when this happens with water and you're blind for a few terrorizing seconds. That poor dude on the right went for a ride.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

Defintely terrorizing seconds.

In the early 2000s a similar situation happened to me while on the I90 in NY. The snow plow was driving across an overpass and dumping the snow onto the traffic below. Two of us got hit bad with the snow slush dump and I was lucky to pull over safely. It destroyed my wipers on the passenger side and losened the nut holder the wiper arm on the driver side, I pretty much had no visibility from the front till I was able to pull over.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

amusante1002 said:


> Video and Pictures in Article. Wonder if this guy was having a bad day or something
> 
> snow plow driver launches a spray of slush into oncoming highway traffic, leading to a 40-car accident


The driver of what looks like a Buick Encore or Chevrolet Trax did an outstanding job of avoiding the guardrail and bringing the car to a controlled stop in the ditch without rolling over.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

Double-V said:


> The driver of what looks like a Buick Encore or Chevrolet Trax did an outstanding job of avoiding the guardrail and bringing the car to a controlled stop in the ditch without rolling over.


So proud of my home state of Ohio. 
Latest reports are that more than 50 cars have been damaged.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Does this count as a traffic accident? That Bus went on a wacky ride.










https://news.yahoo.com/aging-pittsburgh-bridge-collapses-early-124850754.html



I mountain biked in Frick Park a lot when I was in college. I don't recall ever riding over this bridge, but I had ridden under it numerous times.
This bridge was old and scary in 1995.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Surf Green said:


> Does this count as a traffic accident? That Bus went on a wacky ride.
> View attachment 152835
> 
> 
> ...


Rust never rests. I've been on the infrastructure bad wagon for 20 years.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

barry2952 said:


> Rust never rests. I've been on the infrastructure bad wagon for 20 years.


20 years?!? We gave it a whole week in 2017. That should have fixed it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

The perfect getaway car for the jewelry store robbery.  (Fiat Seicento)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=318556986884114


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

There is something quite satisfying about seeing a football tackle made on the perps.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

I went past this one today. Thought it was some sort of serious injury crash and that the roof had been peeled back by jaws of life.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487145333520052228


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

amusante1002 said:


> Video and Pictures in Article. Wonder if this guy was having a bad day or something
> 
> snow plow driver launches a spray of slush into oncoming highway traffic, leading to a 40-car accident


aftermath


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/lI5bHuA


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

All monkeys accounted for after trailer crashes in Pennsylvania | CNN


A collision between a dump truck and a trailer carrying about 100 monkeys on Friday scattered crates of live animals across a road in Montour County, Pennsylvania, and prompted a search for a "small number of monkeys," the state police said.




www.cnn.com





"A collision between a dump truck and a trailer carrying about 100 monkeys on Friday scattered crates of live animals across a road in Montour County, Pennsylvania, and prompted a search for a "small number of monkeys," the state police said.
On Saturday night, two Pennsylvania State Police (PSP) troopers, Andrea Pelachick and Lauren Lesher, tweeted "All monkeys have been accounted for."


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> All monkeys accounted for after trailer crashes in Pennsylvania | CNN
> 
> 
> A collision between a dump truck and a trailer carrying about 100 monkeys on Friday scattered crates of live animals across a road in Montour County, Pennsylvania, and prompted a search for a "small number of monkeys," the state police said.
> ...


Happened and was posted 2 weeks ago.



LT1M21Stingray said:


> Monkeys on the loose in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

C8 Corvette Ripped In Half And Then Caught On Fire


The police haven’t released the details, but you can pretty much guess what happened.




www.motorious.com


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Senior Member said:


> C8 Corvette Ripped In Half And Then Caught On Fire
> 
> 
> The police haven’t released the details, but you can pretty much guess what happened.
> ...


I wonder if the motor is still good?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> I wonder if the motor is still good?


I'm sure it's good for show & tell.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

if I'm so dumb, then why is your van so wrecked... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


http://imgur.com/a/A8zMWj6


----------



## Grossta (12 mo ago)

G-CAN said:


> Murder attempt. Sue them to their death


Smile


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I think I saw this in another thread here, but I can't find it. 






There was another one posted from his dashcam that caught some of their earlier interaction.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> All monkeys accounted for after trailer crashes in Pennsylvania | CNN
> 
> 
> A collision between a dump truck and a trailer carrying about 100 monkeys on Friday scattered crates of live animals across a road in Montour County, Pennsylvania, and prompted a search for a "small number of monkeys," the state police said.
> ...


ZOZAP

15 days ago.



LT1M21Stingray said:


> Monkeys on the loose in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> I think I saw this in another thread here, but I can't find it.


Yeah, rozap.



Stevo12 said:


> I just saw this video this morning, but this behavior is the perfect explanation why "improvements" to interstate highways lie elsewhere.











What is the rudest thing you have witnessed on the road?


Unless you work from home, you see crappy behavior on the road every day. For those of you that work from home, this will just reaffirm how much fun you're missing out on. Brake checkers, people speeding up once you try to pass, left lane campers, we've seen it all. What are some of your...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

hah... 'you suck!' (... total destruction against rock wall) geeze


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

man that accord wreck... that dude in the pickup needs to get the **** out of the way lol. both drivers are morons.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Here’s another accord. Train v Accord, guess who wins 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490483805148299264


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1 killed, another critically hurt when pickup smashes into 2nd-floor bedroom, police say


Authorities believe alcohol and speed played a role in the crash, the county prosecutor said.




www.lehighvalleylive.com














Crub, briks, boos and death. Sad, really.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/A8zMWj6


medical emergency? diabetic with low blood sugar? She clearly has very little idea where she is or what she's doing... evidenced by the 2nd crash immediately following the first.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

@McMike said:


> 1 killed, another critically hurt when pickup smashes into 2nd-floor bedroom, police say
> 
> 
> Authorities believe alcohol and speed played a role in the crash, the county prosecutor said.
> ...


Driver with minor injuries. (Why is it seemingly always the case?) Tried to pass 2 other vehicles. Homeowner: ¨what do you have to do to get some damn sleep around here??¨


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Took this photo today in front of our local Costco tire center. The other front tire was flat too.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Took this photo today in front of our local Costco tire center. The other front tire was flat too.
> View attachment 155830


Did you notice if a police chopper was hovering up in the distance?


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

Probably dropped off by a wrecker. It is at a Costco Tire Shop.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

col.mustard said:


> medical emergency? diabetic with low blood sugar? She clearly has very little idea where she is or what she's doing... evidenced by the 2nd crash immediately following the first.


Naaah, just drunk as a skunk.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

spockcat said:


> Took this photo today in front of our local Costco tire center. The other front tire was flat too.
> View attachment 155830


Man, it looks like they drove on just the wheel for a little while too. How do you get both fronts to go out while not causing noticeable damage to the vehicle?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stradguy93 said:


> Man, it looks like they drove on just the wheel for a little while too. How do you get both fronts to go out while not causing noticeable damage to the vehicle?


Did you miss the yellow paint on the front bumper right in front of the wheel with the tiny remains of a tire? They clearly drove way too far on the wheel after hitting something.


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)

spockcat said:


> Did you miss the yellow paint on the front bumper right in front of the wheel with the tiny remains of a tire? They clearly drove way too far on the wheel after hitting something.


Yes I saw the paint and tire remains. Id imagine the yellow paint is a bollard at a gas station, etc. If something hit both wheels hard enough to blow out the tires id imagine it would cause body damage and not just trading paint. The whole ordeal is odd, I would say they hit a curb pretty hard, but at that point I would expect to see a destroyed wheel from impact.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Took this photo today in front of our local Costco tire center. The other front tire was flat too.
> View attachment 155830


"What do you mean I need a new wheel? I only want the tire, stop trying to upsale me!"


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Stradguy93 said:


> Man, it looks like they drove on just the wheel for a little while too. How do you get both fronts to go out while not causing noticeable damage to the vehicle?


Personally if I ever got a blowout on the highway I'd keep driving to the next exit. If that means destroying the wheel then so be it. I don't want to get smoked by a distracted driver in an effort to save a $300 wheel.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Stradguy93 said:


> Yes I saw the paint and tire remains. Id imagine the yellow paint is a bollard at a gas station, etc.


that's also what your car looks like after you tangle with a taxi


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

MGQ said:


> that's also what your car looks like after you tangle with a taxi


more likely just the primer of the Mercedes


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Chmeeee said:


> Personally if I ever got a blowout on the highway I'd keep driving to the next exit. If that means destroying the wheel then so be it. I don't want to get smoked by a distracted driver in an effort to save a $300 wheel.


this


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I get what you're saying, but in what world is an OE Mercedes wheel only $300? Or any OE wheels, in all reality.

True blow outs are extremely rare these days though, so you'll most likely only have a flat. I would still argue that continuing to drive at speed on a flat is more dangerous... and drastically slowing down, but continuing to drive is also more dangerous.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Not to mention the AWD system.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I get what you're saying, but in what world is an OE Mercedes wheel only $300? Or any OE wheels, in all reality.
> 
> True blow outs are extremely rare these days though, so you'll most likely only have a flat. I would still argue that continuing to drive at speed on a flat is more dangerous... and drastically slowing down, but continuing to drive is also more dangerous.


I would respectfully disagree. These drunk/inattentive/idiot SOB's will come and get you. Waaay too many instances of stopping and getting plowed into. Again and again and again.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


> I would respectfully disagree. These drunk/inattentive/idiot SOB's will come and get you. Waaay too many instances of stopping and getting plowed into. Again and again and again.


Sure, there are plenty of instances of a LOT of things happening - it's entirely possible that they'll hit you when you're driving down the road with all four tires inflated. Or when you're cruising along the side of the road with your hazards on going 40 mph.

I don't disagree with the idea that it's dangerous. It's definitely dangerous. But so is driving full speed on a flat and so is driving way under the speed limit with a flat.

And it without a doubt matters where and when this flat or blowout happens. If it happens on I-30 while driving through Dallas-Fort Worth... there's an exit every mile or so, so it's not that big of a deal. If it happens in West Texas on I-10/20... you might end up driving 5, 10, 20 miles for the next exit. Not practical and overly dangerous since the speed limit is 80 or 85 mph.

An additional problem with driving on a flat is when the tire delaminates and destroys the fender and everything else with it. It can then wrap around all sorts of components, ripping sensors and wiring, or worse - causing the wheel to bind and seize, potentially causing an immediate accident and/or absolutely demolishing your differential.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Fine, then make a decision and pull off if that is west texas or something. Then get outta the vehicle and hide behind a barrier or something stout. If you are on the shoulder, it's not a hypothetical that you will get hit. Odds are extremely hi that you will


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

And Flori-duh... You have been warned .. Troopers believe driver was distracted when she hit, killed 4 people changing flat tire on I-75 in Sarasota


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Lightnin' said:


> Fine, then make a decision and pull off if that is west texas or something. Then get outta the vehicle and hide behind a barrier or something stout. If you are on the shoulder, it's not a hypothetical that you will get hit. Odds are extremely hi that you will


Anywhere else and I'd agree; that's part of why I have AAA. But in a lot of remote locations in the western US, what are you going to do? Wait 4-5 hours for a tow truck... if they even respond? A place like that, you're going to have to change it yourself.

And let's not blow things out of proportion... it's still a hypothetical. Again, I'm aware of the dangers. I worked as an MP for 7 years and knew a handful of people that worked for the Highway Patrol.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


> Odds are extremely hi that you will


You hear about every instance a person is hit or killed on the side of the road... you don't hear if nothing happened. So, how can you presume to know the "odds"? Statistically, with the number of people I see pulled over (for various reasons) daily on my 30 minute commute that HAVEN'T been plowed into, I'd say your odds are not that bad. Of course, YMMV as *USMCFieldMP *said, and just practice common sense.


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

You are putting your life in other's hands if you pull over on the shoulder on a road. Why? Cell phones, drunks, daydreaming, asleep. It's true that we don't know the actual odds but consider that you are now stopped and the traffic is whizzing by your door handles at a mile a minute. I'm not taking that risk and letting the clueless 'drivers' have control over whether I get hit or not. At the very least, I'm not staying anywhere near the vehicle if it's on the side of the road. 'Sitting duck' I believe is what they call it.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry to have derailed the thread. Back on topic.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/sp2p6p


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Wisconsin Man's Truck Goes Airborne, Crashes Through Roof


Police said a resident watching Saturday's Wisconsin football game was interrupted when a truck crashed through his garage roof.




patch.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/FRAKuT4


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

Heh. The green wheels are a giveaway.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks like he was taking a short cut.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Sorry to have derailed the thread. Back on topic.



@ ^that^ video...

my pops always told me as i was growing up, and _especially_ as i was beginning to drive:



ginster's pop said:


> son, you can be doing *everything* right...and minding your own business...and _still_ have some yahoo come and mess up your day.


truer words never spoken


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

that's one way to evade the cops.. go off road... waaay off road


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Money doesn't buy you skills.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

Green wheels? How about that exhaust?


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/FRAKuT4


Hahahaha amazing.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

that 2nd-3rd shift


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

The audio was about 4 seconds ahead of the video, so when I heard the screeching, I thought the guy holding the phone while driving was about to lose it.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

ginster86roc said:


> @ ^that^ video...
> 
> my pops always told me as i was growing up, and _especially_ as i was beginning to drive:
> 
> truer words never spoken


lol, true enough. I love how they seem to forget about their brakes (shock?) but make great effort to steer in between the two other cars and hit the cam car (along with the other two cars).

So now they're at fault for damage to 4 other vehicles, instead of 1 or 2.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

USMCFieldMP said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/sp2p6p


I've never understood this... why do so many people _not_ mash the brake pedal and stop after a minor crash? why do they just "let jesus take the wheel" and coast around aimlessly until they hit something else? in this particular incident, she even turned her steering wheel and aimed at you and the other vehicles sitting at the light.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Cause she dumb and shouldn't drive


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/lV0Q60I


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> I've never understood this... why do so many people _not_ mash the brake pedal and stop after a minor crash? why do they just "let jesus take the wheel" and coast around aimlessly until they hit something else? in this particular incident, she even turned her steering wheel and aimed at you and the other vehicles sitting at the light.


Because they are overwhelmed. Not everyone is used to getting in accident. 

I do like how that SUV went full left lock and didn't move.


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^ The Quicker ****er-Upper


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/CiDbbUQ


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

^^ cuts out wayyy to early


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Didn't expect that ending.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

No low ballers.


http://imgur.com/a/gMEHfrF


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Burn Baby, Burn!








Cargo Ship Carrying Porsches, VWs, Bentleys Headed for U.S. Catches Fire in Atlantic


The crew of the Felicity Ace has been rescued, but the fate of as many as 4000 cars on board—including around 1100 Porsche vehicles—is currently unknown.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

S1ack said:


> Burn Baby, Burn!


ROZAP.









Cargo Ship Full of Porsches and VWs Is On Fire and...


The Portugese Navy has confirmed this morning that one of its patrol boats came to the aid of the Felicity Ace, a car carrier transiting the Atlantic Ocean, as reported by the Washington Post. The vessel transmitted a distress signal after fire broke out in one of the cargo decks, with the ship...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## OG (Mar 19, 2000)

S1ack said:


> Burn Baby, Burn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disco inferno!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Loose tire. "Take THAT" "and THAT", "and THAAAAAAAAAAAT"


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

" I want to break free"


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Egz said:


>


Was that one of those new Hyundai pickup things? That person was THRILLED the Jersey wall did its job and kept them from going over the side.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

2 doors said:


> Was that one of those new Hyundai pickup things? That person was THRILLED the Jersey wall did its job and kept them from going over the side.


Yep, that was a Santa Cruz.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/o9QdpBM


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/LOM86fv


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Man tries to rob Apple Store
Man takes hostage
Man demands 200M in crypto
Police show up, full blown production begins. Demands are made, negotiator on site, etc.
Hostage escapes
Man chases hostage down the street


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496278495802294272


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Egz said:


>


Poor BRAND NEW Hyundai Santa Cruz....


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Tragic crash this afternoon between a Mustang and a School Bus (IC Bus). The Mustang was alleged to be street racing.
Injuries were reported by some students on the bus, and the driver of the car. 

















Photos from the Albuquerque Journal.

edit: Update to above post. News this morning (02/24/2022) announced that according to the onboard data recorder, the Mustang was going over 110 mph prior to the crash. The driver will be criminally charged. This is a residential area. Several people are still in the hospital.

🍺


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/7F8tepS


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Avus said:


> Poor BRAND NEW Hyundai Santa Cruz....


The guy probably waited 5-months to take delivery and paid over sticker for it to be totalled a few weeks later.


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/7F8tepS


Why wouldn't this idiot just go straight at that point?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, that was swift.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Russian tanks rolling over civilian car


http://imgur.com/a/6IxfGWB


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

@McMike said:


> Man tries to rob Apple Store
> Man takes hostage
> Man demands 200M in crypto
> Police show up, full blown production begins. Demands are made, negotiator on site, etc.
> ...


Whoooooaaaaa-ly sh*t. That's a hell of an impact. I'm curious to hear about his injuries... I can't imagine he didn't need hospitalization.



Alpinweiss2 said:


> Tragic crash this afternoon between a Mustang and a School Bus (IC Bus). The Mustang was alleged to be street racing.
> Injuries were reported by some students on the bus, and the driver of the car.
> View attachment 161234
> 
> ...


Judging by the damage on the bus and Mustang... he was definitely going veeeery fast on what appears to be a 40-50 mph road. I'd almost bet on double the limit.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

USMCFieldMP said:


> ……..
> Judging by the damage on the bus and Mustang... he was definitely going veeeery fast on what appears to be a 40-50 mph road. I'd almost bet on double the limit.


According to the news this morning, the Mustang was going 110 mph before the crash. This was taken from the onboard data recorder. 

The bus was hit so hard that it appears to have bent the frame, in the area of the rear air suspension. The bus was a large and heavy Diesel-powered IC Bus.

The road is an arterial street in a residential area.

Several students are still in the hospital. The driver of the Mustang will be criminally charged, upon release from the hospital.

I will update my original post.

🍺


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Kind of wacky, but did unfortunately involve a fatality.

Virginia family wants “Carolina squat” banned after 27-year-old father dies in crash












WRIC8 said:


> MECKLENBURG COUNTY, Va. (WRIC) — A 27-year-old father died in a vehicle crash while on the way to work in Mecklenburg County Wednesday, Feb. 16. Now, his family and friends are pushing for legislation on one common auto trend that they say could’ve been part of the reason the crash happened.
> 
> The trend is called the “Carolina squat” and it’s when vehicles are significantly lifted in the front so the front axel is lifted much higher than the rear axel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Avus said:


> Prototype for these



OMG, I've wet myself and spewed my drink  f-in hiliarious!
Whoever thought up those monkey commercials should get an award


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/7F8tepS





GermaniuM said:


> Why wouldn't this idiot just go straight at that point?


i believe you answered your own question. also, common sense isn't so common


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Whoooooaaaaa-ly sh*t. That's a hell of an impact. I'm curious to hear about his injuries... I can't imagine he didn't need hospitalization.


Narrator: He died.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Tragic crash this afternoon between a Mustang and a School Bus (IC Bus). The Mustang was alleged to be street racing.
> Injuries were reported by some students on the bus, and the driver of the car.
> View attachment 161234
> 
> ...


Some updated (02/25/2022) news on the Ford Mustang and IC Bus (School Bus) crash. So far, no deaths have resulted. Several students (from the bus) are still in the hospital; at least two of them have serious injuries. The driver of the Mustang also sustained serious injuries. The bus driver was reported injured too. News reported there were 23 middle school students on the bus at the time of the crash. (Some of the numbers have varied slightly, as the story continues to be updated by various news sources.)

The driver of the Mustang has been charged with two felonies. He was reported to be traveling 110 in a 40 mph zone. Albuquerque (NM) police are searching for a second Mustang, which fled the scene. Both were alleged to be street racing. 

Note in the second photo that the frame of the bus is bent, in the area of the rear air suspension. That is an indication as to how powerful was this collision. The Mustang is destroyed. Considering the speed and severity of the crash, the bus seems to have held up very well.

🍺


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Avus said:


> Brighline Crash Video


Idiot passed the stopped white car to cross the train tracks. This was no mistake.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

He survived 



http://imgur.com/D28i6uf




http://imgur.com/hZ4FBnc


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Senior Member said:


> He survived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know those times where you're so shocked by what you see your brain just doesn't know how to respond, so you just stare? This is one of them. Barbaric!


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm so confused, was that even deliberate? Sorta looked like the tank was slipping and sliding. And if it was... Why? The tank wasn't rampaging trying to crush every car on the road...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

thegave said:


> I'm so confused, was that even deliberate? Sorta looked like the tank was slipping and sliding. And if it was... Why? The tank wasn't rampaging trying to crush every car on the road...


Totally deliberate. He wasn't sliding through the traffic circle. The tank driver made a hard left turn that made the tracks slide on the pavement. After running the car over, he back up over the car again.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

I've seen mixed reports - some claim that is actually a Ukrainian tank, and a lot claim it was an accident... others claim its russian and soldiers purposely ran over some random civilian in a car for no apparent reason...


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

It's a bit weird, driving a tank is based on blocking one set of "wheels" at the time, it looks like he was trying to turn left but then at same time slammed the throttle, because there is no way in hell he managed to aim at that car with a tank that fast.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks like he got on the throttle a little too early out of the corner, inducing a tankslapper, then a sudden liftoff causing oversteer.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

G-CAN said:


> It's a bit weird, driving a tank is based on blocking one set of "wheels" at the time, it looks like he was trying to turn left but then at same time slammed the throttle, because there is no way in hell he managed to aim at that car with a tank that fast.


Some tanks are like that, some use a steering wheel. I have no idea how the tank in the video is operated. But they don't all operate with the 2 sticks for each track.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/nfmkBrx


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> It looks like he got on the throttle a little too early out of the corner, inducing a tankslapper, then a sudden liftoff causing oversteer.












*4/5 Mustangs*: When the out of control Mustang makes contact with another motor vehicle (moving or stationary) _Threat level:_ _High_


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Avus said:


>


Mind-numbingly stupid. Another moron going around crossing gates and an already stopped car. Yet this happens SO OFTEN, especially in south Florida. I simply can't comprehend how someone could do that and, especially in this case, with the train doing probably 70mph and already is RIGHT THERE at the crossing. Absolutely no chance of beating it.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Alpha-3 said:


> Mind-numbingly stupid. Another moron going around crossing gates and an already stopped car. Yet this happens SO OFTEN, especially in south Florida. I simply can't comprehend how someone could do that and, especially in this case, with the train doing probably 70mph and already is RIGHT THERE at the crossing. Absolutely no chance of beating it.


these idiots are thinking only ONE row/direction of trains are passing.... they definitely did not see the other direction train is approaching because the they were visually blocked by the already passing train. And once these idiots see the end of the train passed, they just ignore the gate and start passing and think the gate is doing the usual "delay rise" and try to "one up" the other line up cars. Then "surprise!!", the train crossing is not done yet. That idiot NEVER know and see the opposite direction train is coming. Forget even try to beat it.

The moral of this video, OBEY that gates!! They are downed for a reason. You are not smart enough to ignore them.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

two interesting bit were how quickly the engineer applied brakes (and they were not forewarned like us) and what I assume is automatic triggering of train lights flashing.

CSB: I lived in a trailer with train tracks 50' or so from it. I had been warned how loud it was when the 2:30 AM train came through. What I didn't expect was how bright the light was. First few nights were "interesting"


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://www.newsobserver.com/news/state/north-carolina/article258742348.html


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Amen.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Matthew 7:14

For narrow is the door and hard the road to life, and only a small number make Discovery of it.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

May pieces (s) be with you.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/l59FOmf


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

No legs is no excuse for driving in opposite direction, that person was either drunk or medically unwell. 

Also, camera man for 20 minutes, why the heck wouldn't u pass them and slow them down


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

G-CAN said:


> No legs is no excuse for driving in opposite direction, that person was either drunk or medically unwell.
> 
> Also, camera man for 20 minutes, *why the heck wouldn't u pass them and slow them down*


Maybe to avoid being hit by someone that was either drunk or medically unwell? Behind them* is the safest place to be.
_
*Unless your from TCL. Then you would have tailgated, passed on the left 18 minutes ago, and are now a mile ahead of them tailgating someone else. _


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

@McMike said:


> Maybe to avoid being hit by someone that was either drunk or medically unwell? Behind them* is the safest place to be.
> _
> *Unless your from TCL. Then you would have tailgated, passed on the left 18 minutes ago, and are now a mile ahead of them tailgating someone else. _


Passing someone takes 3 seconds, especially at slow speeds, that's why there's a gearbox and kickdown.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

G-CAN said:


> Also, camera man for 20 minutes, why the heck wouldn't u pass them and slow them down


You might have watched too many movies.

If I was following someone driving in such an unpredictable way, I would:

1. Slow down, and stay way behind that car.
2. Not hold my phone to film for "likes", and being another erratic driver on the road.
3. As a passenger, hold the phone horizontally and not vertically.
4. ???
5. Profit.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> 3. As a passenger, hold the phone horizontally and not vertically.


My man.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Nothing is quite as dumb as trying to pass an already "erratic" driver, possibly drunk and winding up having them stunt dive right into you just like a drunk would. It's a two lane road, get up alongside them and see if they pull the usual "Hey, I'm unpredictable~!!!". (you really wanna take that chance?)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Hand Cannon said:


> Nothing is quite as dumb as trying to pass an already "erratic" driver, possibly drunk and winding up having them stunt dive right into you just like a drunk would. It's a two lane road, get up alongside them and see if they pull the usual "Hey, I'm unpredictable~!!!". (you really wanna take that chance?)


That road is wide enough for 3 cars. 

But hey, it's better to ride behind it for 20min, and while at it, use your phone will driving. 
Typical society today, let's wait till this guy actually kills someone, instead of trying to stop it.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

G-CAN said:


> That road is wide enough for 3 cars.
> 
> But hey, it's better to ride behind it for 20min, and while at it, use your phone will driving.
> Typical society today, let's wait till this guy actually kills someone, instead of trying to stop it.


Wide enough for 3 cars? I guess if you are driving a smart car, maybe (actually not even that is gonna work). But as soon as you go around they take you out. Come on. Have you actually tried doing what you suggest on a two lane curvy road. I doubt it.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

G-CAN said:


> That road is wide enough for 3 cars.
> 
> But hey, it's better to ride behind it for 20min, and while at it, use your phone will driving.
> Typical society today, let's wait till this guy actually kills someone, instead of trying to stop it.


Sure it is, let's try in on bridge approach. Absolute foolishness.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hand Cannon said:


> Nothing is quite as dumb as trying to pass an already "erratic" driver, possibly drunk and......


You spoke too soon.


G-CAN said:


> That road is wide enough for 3 cars.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

G-CAN said:


> That road is wide enough for 3 cars.
> 
> But hey, it's better to ride behind it for 20min, and while at it, use your phone will driving.
> Typical society today, let's wait till this guy actually kills someone, instead of trying to stop it.


Overtaking and try to stop it?? Your advise are definitely BAD. Sorry you are not qualify for it.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

All Sissy's here. 

We saw a 20sec clip, and based on that you think the whole road is like that. 

I purely believe this video is nothing by exaggeration to the max.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Ga ha ha ha... sissies he sez. I can't say I know the whole road, but I sure as hell know drunks, erratic or medical and how you have no idea what they are going to do if you try to pass them... Your idea?.........Hard Pass on that one. Nyet


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

G-CAN said:


> All Sissy's here.
> 
> We saw a 20sec clip, and based on that you think the whole road is like that.
> 
> I purely believe this video is nothing by exaggeration to the max.


You're drunk right now, aren't you?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I wouldn't even pass that Soul and try to slow it down in G-CAN's car.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Double-V said:


> You're drunk right now, aren't you?


Dude has 90 posts in 10 years. All drunk posts.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I was on a 2 lane busy road, and there was this Civic going fast, slow, drifting, etc in the lane next to me. Young girl on her phone. I passed her and got several cars ahead to stay away. She ended up plowing into me at the next light.

Keep them in front of you where you can react to them.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> I was on a 2 lane busy road, and there was this Civic going fast, slow, drifting, etc in the lane next to me. Young girl on her phone. I passed her and got several cars ahead to stay away. She ended up plowing into me at the next light.
> 
> Keep them in front of you where you can react to them.


How are you reacting to them when you are stopped at a traffic light with cars around and in front of you, and they plow into you?

EDIT: Read it wrong. Yes, stay behind them.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> How are you reacting to them when you are stopped at a traffic light with cars around and in front of you, and they plow into you?


If you stay behind, you can watch. Getting in front puts you into the danger I experienced.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> If you stay behind, you can watch. Getting in front puts you into the danger I experienced.



Sorry, I read it wrong. I thought you were staying in front of them.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Sorry, I read it wrong. I thought you were staying in front of them.


I guess I could have worded that better, lol. I did move in front and I was quite a ways up, but that was my downfall. She changed lanes to behind me and ran into me at 40mph while I was stopped to turn  but I did see her on her phone, not paying attention when I passed. After she hit me, I told her that. All she was concerned with was paying me off. My friend had a concussion.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Dude has 90 posts in 10 years. All drunk posts.


Hold my beer, I've topped that in a week.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Three dead after speeding BMW veers off NYC Henry Hudson Parkway, lands on Amtrak tracks and bursts into flames


The 39-year-old driver was headed uptown when he lost control near W. 178th St. in Washington Heights, crashing through a railing a few blocks later about 1:40 a.m., cops said.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

This past weekend my Sister and Brother in law had this semi-truck lose control in front of them and end up on its side.
My BIL broke the front windshield and helped the driver get out, it was leaking fuel. 
This happened on I-69 NB near Charlotte, MI.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

CruznMalibu said:


> This past weekend my Sister and Brother in law had this semi-truck lose control in front of them and end up on its side.
> My BIL broke the front windshield and helped the driver get out, it was leaking fuel.
> This happened on I-69 NB near Charlotte, MI.


Any chance your BIL is Sir Unbanned Gerbil?


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> If I was following someone driving in such an unpredictable way for 20 minutes, I would:
> 
> 1. call 911 and report a drunk driver.


Fixed for a responsible course of action.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502169040252375041
He was there doing a follow up on a fatal pedestrian hit and run two weeks earlier. Was not surprised with the car they are looking for.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Enhance.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Enhance.
> 
> View attachment 165891


Accord had a plate on the front bumper, too. Left it at the scene.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Running from accidents is so commonplace these days.

"That's my license plate, but that wasn't me driving"


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Filming news story about hit and run accident. Hit and run accident occurs. I LOLed when the Accord took off.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

thegave said:


> Filming news story about hit and run accident. Hit and run accident occurs. I LOLed when the Accord took off.


I'm not sure if that other Accord was chasing it before the accident. It also blew through the stop sign and made a quick u-turn before the black Accord took off.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

This is so GTA5


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

@McMike said:


> I'm not sure if that other Accord was chasing it before the accident. It also blew through the stop sign and made a quick u-turn before the black Accord took off.


The silver Accord was honking at him the whole time too. The silver Accord only let off the horn because they needed both hands to do the U-turn. So that was a minimum of two hit and runs in a row for the black Accord.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Motorcycle dangling off Main Street bridge in Daytona Beach after rider ran safety arm, police say


The Main Street bridge was closed due to an accident that damaged the structure.



www.news-journalonline.com






"The motorcycle was heading east on Main Street toward the beach when it ran through one of the traffic arms that dropped into position to allow the drawbridge to rise, police said. The driver wasn't injured, but the motorcycle was left dangling off the bridge. The damaged traffic arm needed replacing and FDOT was required to complete a bridge inspection before reopening, according to authorities."


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Run THRU a traffic arm... hmm


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/IRPJWcK


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/gNpPifT


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This would have never happened if they built the gate arm out of the same material as that trailer hitch.


Edit - is this some sort of hashtag challenge? This is the same bridge from last year's bike week. This means hopefully there's video. 






And then a month later, WTF?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382750780097241093Do
I realize staging cars on the bridge is better for congestion when the bridge is open, but is having the arms in the middle of bridge a problem for some people? Do people get on a bridge, and just don't expect anything until the other side? Is that why this happens?


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

I cannot fathom trying to do that. There's just..... So much that could go wrong.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> I cannot fathom trying to do that. There's just..... So much that could go wrong.


Wuss.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> This means hopefully there's video.


I was going to say I was proud of him for wearing a helmet in FL, but then I saw it bounce down the bridge after he jumped/fell off.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

He chickened out at the last minute. I'm sure he would have made that sweat jump all right.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

You first!



LT1M21Stingray said:


> He chickened out at the last minute. I'm sure he would have made that sweat jump all right.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

NotFast said:


> You first!


This dude was first.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

because florida

<-- lives in florida


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This dude was first.


Yeesh, that's an expensive 5 or so minutes that they just saved. Their windshield was obliterated.

This seeming to be a common occurrence at this location makes me think that the arms and their lights need some improving.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Yeesh, that's an expensive 5 or so minutes that they just saved. Their windshield was obliterated.
> 
> *This seeming to be a common occurrence at this location makes me think that the arms and their lights need some improving.*


I would say people are doing this on purpose. The motorcyclists certainly are. The motorcyclist with the trailer just timed it wrong, got scared and bailed.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Surprisingly not a Mustang.



https://www.yahoo.com/bmw-crashes-leaving-german-car-190000848.html


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Well that was unexpected. I thought it was gonna be the E92. This one makes me sad.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Too bad it wasn't the bikers head inside the helmet.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

VWestlife said:


> Surprisingly not a Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/bmw-crashes-leaving-german-car-190000848.html


Great cars. Very, verrrry slow recirculating ball steering. 



thegave said:


> Well that was unexpected. I thought it was gonna be the E92. This one makes me sad.


Agreed, and that was a nice example.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

VWestlife said:


> Surprisingly not a Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/bmw-crashes-leaving-german-car-190000848.html



Obviously his tire pressures were slightly off


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

oof.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Wacky accident happens @2:38 but watch the entire video if you haven't seen this old gem.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Insane Tesla Model S jump and crash went flying


FSD BETA 10.10.2 Test Drive and ALEX CHOI Flying Tesla Model S Viral Storyhttps://youtu.be/w5SjYpHugo4Full Video by Alex Choi Jumping a BRAND NEW $150k Tesla...




youtube.com


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

More money than brains.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Egz said:


> Insane Tesla Model S jump and crash went flying
> 
> 
> FSD BETA 10.10.2 Test Drive and ALEX CHOI Flying Tesla Model S Viral Storyhttps://youtu.be/w5SjYpHugo4Full Video by Alex Choi Jumping a BRAND NEW $150k Tesla...
> ...


So clearly not an accident given the people there to watch and video it. Now that this is all over the internet, will the owner's insurance company pay the claim? And how will they cover the parked cars that he also hit?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Maybe the driver rented it through Turo using a stolen identity.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/ECoNuv1


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

What in the world is wrong with people?

_Rhetorical question._


----------



## ShawnBlaze (Jan 10, 2022)

Apparently it was a rental


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Dude needs to invest in BeamNG. Way cheaper in the long run.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Car Problems said:


> Tesla jump


Maybe tunnels aren't such a bad idea for these things after all.

And _edit_, This is where it happened (car jumped right to left). It's configured as a one way street in a way that is downhill only. (uphill is against traffic) They changed the traffic flow in 2018 after navigation apps were routing people on that street, and the grade was causing confusion/accident with people that had never climbed a street that steep.

Looks like anything over 25mph will get you air, wow.

I'm sure this street has been featured in this thread before.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

^^ It's true, that intersection has been in enough local stories that it's become slightly infamous, way before this guy decided to go full send in his SpaceX rocket. You see nothing but sky when you crest the hill - at least, before they made it one-way downhill.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Wow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506105724929286152


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Saw that on TV.....they interviewed the driver, a 16-yr old kid who said he wasn't scared when it happened.........


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Yeah, that rental, they were doing all of that for the "likes", then abandoned it after wrecking into someone else's car, too.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

gmeover said:


> Kind of wacky, but did unfortunately involve a fatality.
> 
> Virginia family wants “Carolina squat” banned after 27-year-old father dies in crash


As of yesterday, that stupid trend is at least illegal in VA.... New Virginia Law Bans "Carolina Squat" Vehicle Modification 

Whether it gets enforced or not, who knows, I don't have much faith given the type of vehicles with clearly stupid mods I see on the VA roads daily.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Final Destination


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Avus said:


> Final Destination


Dude...


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

naiku said:


> As of yesterday, that stupid trend is at least illegal in VA.... New Virginia Law Bans "Carolina Squat" Vehicle Modification
> 
> Whether it gets enforced or not, who knows, I don't have much faith given the type of vehicles with clearly stupid mods I see on the VA roads daily.


It's quite unbelievable how theres no technical vehicle inspections every year before renewing your insurance to make sure vehicles are safe and road legal. 

How can this be allowed to drive on the road, or those lifted trucks, like wtf


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

G-CAN said:


> How can this be allowed to drive on the road, or those lifted trucks, like wtf


Yup, some of the lifted trucks I see may as well be monster trucks, how in the heck those are road legal is beyond me.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

naiku said:


> Yup, some of the lifted trucks I see may as well be monster trucks, how in the heck those are road legal is beyond me.


They aren't (iirc most states make suspension mods illegal, or at least a certain variance from stock). But without inspections, it's up to a cop to decide he wants to pull people over for it.


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

That's what I suspected, that most of the mods are for "Off road use only" but 99.9% of cops are not likely to ever actually do anything about it. When you see a lifted truck, with it's front bumper at the windshield height on something like a Ford Explorer, it's a joke that it is allowed on the road at all.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> They aren't (iirc most states make suspension mods illegal, or at least a certain variance from stock). But without inspections, it's up to a cop to decide if he wants to pull *under* it.


ftfy


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Sounds like VA. F250 lifted 4" with LED drop-ins and 2 light bars? Sweet ride son. Miata dropped 2 inches? Not on my watch...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/iOjwSke


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Wait for it...



http://imgur.com/a/hI10WoY


OOF


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

So stupid. And I cannot stand those exhaust sounds. ugh


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/iOjwSke


I would have pulled over just to berate that idiot.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Suddenly a wild Cayenne appears and.... saves the day?


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Suddenly a wild Cayenne appears and.... saves the day?


So who ran the light here? There is a black car exiting the intersection next to the Lexus but did they come through the intersection or make a right turn from the Cayenne side? So either the Lexus ran the red or BOTH the bike and the Cayenne did. Biker is oblivious AF. Doesn't look AT ALL before entering the intersection and then doesn't stop after nearly being killed?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Claim in the video is that both the Cayanne and cyclist ran the light with simultaneous cluelessness.

Reality is the Russians hacked the traffic light control and they were both green.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Rav_VW said:


> Wait for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't she be getting a Bride instead of a Sparco?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

2 doors said:


> So who ran the light here? There is a black car exiting the intersection next to the Lexus but did they come through the intersection or make a right turn from the Cayenne side? So either the Lexus ran the red or BOTH the bike and the Cayenne did. Biker is oblivious AF. Doesn't look AT ALL before entering the intersection and then doesn't stop after nearly being killed?


You can see the green light in the left side of the frame. Bike and Cayenne ran the red.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

@McMike said:


> Suddenly a wild Cayenne appears and.... saves the day?


The guy on the bike didn't even acknowledge what happened.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> The guy on the bike didn't even acknowledge what happened.


Dude has ZERO situational awareness.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> Dude has ZERO situational awareness.


It's the true meaning of happiness.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Chmeeee said:


> Dude has ZERO situational awareness.


You wonder how he's survived up till now. No one is that lucky for long.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Surf Green said:


> You wonder how he's survived up till now. No one is that lucky for long.


A non-zero number of cyclists are habitual substance abusers who lost their driver's licenses. Somebody who's high as a kite is the kind of person who cycles right through a red light and just keeps on going after nearly being hit by cars because he may be carrying plenty more drugs and not want to get hauled off to jail himself for possession.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Chmeeee said:


> Dude has ZERO situational awareness.


Watched video in full screen.

Looks like he has headphones on.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

AZGolf said:


> A non-zero number of cyclists are habitual substance abusers who lost their driver's licenses. Somebody who's high as a kite is the kind of person who cycles right through a red light and just keeps on going after nearly being hit by cars because he may be carrying plenty more drugs and not want to get hauled off to jail himself for possession.


You should tell us what you really think of cyclists.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

AZGolf said:


> A non-zero number of cyclists are habitual substance abusers who lost their driver's licenses. Somebody who's high as a kite is the kind of person who cycles right through a red light and just keeps on going after nearly being hit by cars because he may be carrying plenty more drugs and not want to get hauled off to jail himself for possession.


so you are saying he's a mule from mehico... ok then... plowing thru red lights with no sense of mortality


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OMG STAY IN YOUR CAR WITH YOUR SEATBELT ON UNTIL THE NOISE STOPS!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

You gotta give Mr Moye credit for filming in landscape mode.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> You gotta give Mr Moye credit for filming in landscape mode.


💖💖💖💖


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

@McMike said:


> OMG STAY IN YOUR CAR WITH YOUR SEATBELT ON UNTIL THE NOISE STOPS!!


"I'm just going to leave this super safe metal cage and stand here in my water balloon of a body."


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Why nobody thinks of grabbing a flashlight, any piece of cloth and run up the road to vawe and try to get people to slow down, like wtf 

This idiot is crying about his car and there's people literally burning at same time. 

W the f


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

G-CAN said:


> Why nobody thinks of grabbing a flashlight, any piece of cloth and run up the road to vawe and try to get people to slow down, like wtf


If the visibility was better sure, but no time during that 2:30 video would I consider doing anything but finding some higher ground or stay in the car with the seat belt on and the ignition off. I would encourage everyone else there to do the same, or at the bare minimum to not stand around like that one person did.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

G-CAN said:


> Why nobody thinks of grabbing a flashlight, any piece of cloth and run up the road to vawe and try to get people to slow down, like wtf


If people aren’t smart enough to slow down when they see a wall of white nothingness in front of them, they aren’t going to slow down for someone waving a Terrible Towel.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

2 doors said:


> Terrible Towel.


Wrong end of the state. It'd be more like waving down traffic like a Phanatic.

This is like 10 miles from the Nuke plant I worked at. I hated driving in the Pa hills during the winter. Storms like this would pop up out of nowhere and it'd go from a routine drive to sitting in traffic waiting for helicopters to collect victims. That many trucks, and I'd probably abandon the car for higher ground.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

G-CAN said:


> Why nobody thinks of grabbing a flashlight, any piece of cloth and run up the road to vawe and try to get people to slow down, like wtf
> 
> This idiot is crying about his car and there's people literally burning at same time.
> 
> W the f












That's an excellent way to get yourself killed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

G-CAN said:


> Why nobody thinks of grabbing a flashlight, any piece of cloth and run up the road to vawe and try to get people to slow down, like wtf


wtf ==> wave the flag?

That's a dumb idea.


----------



## KKatso5 (Nov 20, 2020)

Very wild weather day... we were getting these squalls in southeast PA too. Lake effect squalls in Philadelphia - now that doesn't happen every day. You could watch the radar maps showing it blow off the lakes and just stay moving clear across the state.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Chmeeee said:


> View attachment 171496
> 
> 
> That's an excellent way to get yourself killed.


Seriously, I wasn't saying to run down the center of the road FFS 

But a few 100feet up the road where the visibility is better would help to at least get people to slow down

I'm not even gonna comment those idiots walking in the middle of the road after the accident. 
Run the **** away from there or even better drive away further out if car is still rolling


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

@McMike said:


> OMG STAY IN YOUR CAR WITH YOUR SEATBELT ON UNTIL THE NOISE STOPS!!


Hmmm. I don't think that's very safe either, watching that video. Giant semi coming out of the mist and pulverizing stopped cars in front of it, setting some on fire. 


2 doors said:


> If people aren’t smart enough to slow down when they see a wall of white nothingness in front of them, they aren’t going to slow down for someone waving a Terrible Towel.


THIS, exactly. Where are these people's brains??? Zero visibility - and these nincompoops are zooming onward as though it's a clear and sunny day.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

AZGolf said:


> A non-zero number of cyclists are habitual substance abusers who lost their driver's licenses. Somebody who's high as a kite is the kind of person who cycles right through a red light and just keeps on going after nearly being hit by cars because he may be carrying plenty more drugs and not want to get hauled off to jail himself for possession.


That's quite a reach.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> That's quite a reach.


dO uR rEsEaRcH


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> This is like 10 miles from the Nuke plant I worked at.


SSES? Just curious. I work for a 10CFR50 App B supplier/MFR.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

USMCFieldMP said:


> SSES? Just curious. I work for a 10CFR50 App B supplier/MFR.


Yeah. Did two 4 month internships in 1994. It was an experience.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

G-CAN said:


> Seriously, I wasn't saying to run down the center of the road FFS
> 
> But a few 100feet up the road where the visibility is better would help to at least get people to slow down
> 
> ...


When traction and visibility are that low you're not safe on the side of the road either. They're either not going to see you or not know why you're waving your arms like a crazy person. You'll put yourself at significant risk and accomplish nothing.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Person in fog and snow whiteout is waving a white flag.

Incoming cars see him: ¨Target acquired¨


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Person in fog and snow whiteout is waving a white flag.
> 
> Incoming cars see him: ¨Target acquired¨



Wait. Was he French?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> You should tell us what you really think of cyclists.


I am a cyclist. I'm telling you what I've seen and what I know from friends who volunteered with substance abusers far more than I ever could. You can pretend there's no drug epidemic if you want to, yet we've got >2x as many Americans dying of drug overdoses every year as in car wrecks.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

AZGolf said:


> I am a cyclist. I'm telling you what I've seen and what I know from friends who volunteered with substance abusers far more than I ever could. You can pretend there's no drug epidemic if you want to, yet we've got >2x as many Americans dying of drug overdoses every year as in car wrecks.


Ebike riders are druggies and DUIs, but typically not cyclists.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

2 doors said:


> If people aren’t smart enough to slow down when they see a wall of white nothingness in front of them <snip>


<-- FL driver here...never, not once... driven in snow/sleet/ice.

but even i can see that these folks were just driving too fast for those conditions....the incoming cars? and semis?

wt actual f were these drivers thinking?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ginster86roc said:


> <-- FL driver here...never, not once... driven in snow/sleet/ice.
> 
> but even i can see that these folks were just driving too fast for those conditions....the incoming cars? and semis?
> 
> wt actual f were these drivers thinking?


As a FL driver, you have never experienced a snow squall either. Think cloud burst where you are driving along and suddenly there is so much rain coming down you can't really see in front of you. But even worse as the snow flakes are larger.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Double-V said:


> Ebike riders are druggies and DUIs, but typically not cyclists.


...I ride an E-cargo bike to take my kids to school. Tell me more.



ginster86roc said:


> <-- FL driver here...never, not once... driven in snow/sleet/ice.
> 
> but even i can see that these folks were just driving too fast for those conditions....the incoming cars? and semis?
> 
> wt actual f were these drivers thinking?


A few people will always be idiots and drive too fast for visibility or traction. But when every single car on the road is driving way too fast, it usually means there was a quick unexpected change in conditions. I'd guess that if you went 1/2 mile upstream of there it was a clear dry day.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> A few people will always be idiots and drive too fast for visibility or *traction*. But when every single car on the road is driving way too fast, it usually means there was a quick unexpected change in conditions. I'd guess that if you went 1/2 mile upstream of there it was a clear dry day.


That is the problem with snow squalls compared to cloud burst downpours. They both limit visibility (snow squalls more so than downpours) but the traction can be totally lost with snow squalls. People don't realize but the first 1/4" to 1/2" or so of snow on the ground does more to reduce traction than if you had 2" or 2' on the ground. 



> *Light snow is even more dangerous on a road*. A light dusting of snow on the road is more dangerous than a few inches of snow because the light snow melts and refreezes into a layer of ice that you can’t see due to the warm pavement. Plus, ice is even slicker than snow and offers worse traction for your tires.





https://www.thompsonsales.com/driving-in-snow-faqs/


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> ...I ride an E-cargo bike to take my kids to school. Tell me more.


You seem coherent, so I'm guessing DUI?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> The guy on the bike didn't even acknowledge what happened.


he did .. just in a hurry to change his pants.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Egz said:


> Shouldn't she be getting a Bride instead of a Sparco?


This is exactly why I refuse to do any silly car stuff on my wedding day. Nobody cares but me, and I'll absolutely do something stupid.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> Nobody cares but me


Isn't the entire point of a wedding that its "your" day? (And your spouse of course.)


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> Isn't the entire point of a wedding that its "your" day? (And your spouse of course.)


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA _smacks table and inhales wildly_ AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA _smacks table and inhales wildly_ AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


I got married last week and we did just that. Whatever the F we wanted. Paid for it ourselves so nobody had any say. Invited who we wanted, did a dumb car photo shoot and everything. Best day of our lives. Sorry you arent able to do that for yourself.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Atl-Atl said:


> I got married last week and we did just that. Whatever the F we wanted. Paid for it ourselves so nobody had any say. Invited who we wanted, did a dumb car photo shoot and everything. Best day of our lives. Sorry you arent able to do that for yourself.


To be fair, some people are really close with their families.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

Atl-Atl said:


> I got married last week and we did just that. Whatever the F we wanted. Paid for it ourselves so nobody had any say. Invited who we wanted, did a dumb car photo shoot and everything. Best day of our lives. Sorry you arent able to do that for yourself.


Yes, there are a lot of ideas about what should happen that day.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Atl-Atl said:


> I got married last week


I don't see anyone else saying it, so I will: Congratulations, dude! I hope it goes well and you're able to be more together than you were apart.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Yeah, I have a pretty big family, and my wife's parents, who were paying, dwarfed me by inviting every cousin they had. Also, my brother-in-law is massively disabled, so he came with several staff.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/SQrUoLp


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

^^^^^^^^^ HOLY CRAP!! what the hell was that box truck carrying to make it blow that quick?? That collision wasn't THAT severe......


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

That'll teach the other driver to stay in his lane!


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Alpha-3 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ HOLY CRAP!! what the hell was that box truck carrying to make it blow that quick?? That collision wasn't THAT severe......


Hydrogen tanks? 
Gasoline tanks? 
Both combined


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Well, he hit a flatbed, so it opened up that box like a can opener...Whatever was in there was explosive AF.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

G-CAN said:


> Hydrogen tanks?
> Gasoline tanks?
> Both combined


Article says paper and paint products. Does not compute.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> Article says paper and paint products. Does not compute.


No, it sure doesn't. The reaction was instantaneous, I'd say carrying raw gasoline, as crazy as that sounds. Watching the video, as it makes impact there's an immediate puff of smoke, or spark, at the back of the truck before the full explosion.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/1tXcDJS


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Welp. THAT was clever. Doing a wheelie and going uphill so your vision is obstructed. At least he wasn't going too fast, just bruised up hopefully.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Alpha-3 said:


> Welp. THAT was clever. Doing a wheelie and going uphill so your vision is obstructed. At least he wasn't going too fast, just bruised up hopefully.


The only thing I hope for is that idiot has some way of paying for that wrecked Hyundai.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

2 doors said:


> The only thing I hope for is that idiot has some way of paying for that wrecked Hyundai.


Stunters are sometimes on stolen bikes, so I there might be no recourse for reimbursement from the motorcyclist. It's an reminder of why everyone needs to carry underinsured / uninsured coverage on their own policy in case you end up unlucky.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Chmeeee said:


> Article says paper and paint products. Does not compute.


Perhaps spray paint? Flat bed ruptures a few cans, sparks ignite the aerosoled paint...small boom hits more flammable stuff resulting in big boom? 
Throwing things off the cuff, given the (possible) items involved.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/fhqV6G0


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/pq3y3Ag


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Gotta pay attention at the track, man.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/B3d445k


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

car climb tree


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Timber!


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

When even having guard rails along your curb isn’t enough to keep cars off your lawn, it’s time to move.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I like how the guy passing didn't even slow down.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

That's a very talented car; part cat, part lumberjack


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/1tXcDJS


what a stupid m f er


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/B3d445k


Tree trimming service. On call 24/7


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/mMbXZQX


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Lady: If that guy hadn't stopped, I could have finished my text message.

Dude: Just 5 minutes your honor.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

That mustang had more bondo on it then paint. 

Also, a garbage aftermarket seats that broke and probably caused his neck injury.


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Senior Member said:


>


Dang...that poor Charger sure went through a lot!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

So that's what a pushbar is for!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/34Sl655


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

G-CAN said:


> That mustang had more bondo on it then paint.
> 
> Also, a garbage aftermarket seats that broke and probably caused his neck injury.


Compared to the stock factory seats even crappy aftermarket seats have far better neck protection.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

comma said:


> Compared to the stock factory seats even crappy aftermarket seats have far better neck protection.


Agree, but if you are changing them, then change them for something good. 

Lesson learned I hope and not to take those old death traps on public busy roads.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

G-CAN said:


> Agree, but if you are changing them, then change them for something good.
> 
> Lesson learned I hope and not to take those old death traps on public busy roads.


Such an enthusiast.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

G-CAN said:


> Agree, but if you are changing them, then change them for something good.
> 
> Lesson learned I hope and not to take those old death traps on public busy roads.


Wut?


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Such an enthusiast.


Call me what you want, but I'm not driving on highway speeds in these tin cans. 
To each their own.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/34Sl655


This is an excellent quality post.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

The people driving through the black billowing smoke at the beginning are insane.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Gotta get to Costco man. Priorities.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

G-CAN said:


> Call me what you want, but I'm not driving on highway speeds in these tin cans.
> To each their own.


I get the sentiment, but I take issue with the wording "tin can". Older cars aren't dangerous because they're tin cans... quite the opposite, they're dangerous because they're armored tanks.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> Is is an excellent quality post.


I see a spring franken-trike in someone's near future.

PS I thoroughly enjoyed that, I was trying to figure out how old the driver was but no clear headshot.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/34Sl655


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Never lift Bro.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Derpsnake down!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/OCbPG0S


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I get the sentiment, but I take issue with the wording "tin can". Older cars aren't dangerous because they're tin cans... quite the opposite, they're dangerous because they're armored tanks.


They're like armored tanks in low speed crashes and tin cans in high speed crashes.

Not a Mustang but you can imagine the result would be similar.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> They're like armored tanks in low speed crashes and tin cans in high speed crashes.
> 
> Not a Mustang but you can imagine the result would be similar.



When the entire car is a crumple zone.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

USMCFieldMP said:


> I get the sentiment, but I take issue with the wording "tin can". Older cars aren't dangerous because they're tin cans... quite the opposite, they're dangerous because they're armored tanks.


This is very much incorrect. Old cars are overbuilt in all the wrong places for passenger survival.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

^ this is what I meant.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

RIP that Wagoneer.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Scratch one more scumbag off the streets......


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

I hate M F'ers like this. Good riddance


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Chmeeee said:


> They're like armored tanks in low speed crashes and tin cans in high speed crashes.


Well hell, TIL. I've always seen/heard about being tanks... never about shredding at higher speeds.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/JeypARr


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Nice hit and run, jackhole.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

^^^^^^^^^
jackhole, indeed. Seems to be a lot of them out and about nowadays.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

What's that puff of dust/smoke from the pursuing car?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

thegave said:


> What's that puff of dust/smoke from the pursuing car?


The beans


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

thegave said:


> What's that puff of dust/smoke from the pursuing car?


Most likely mud/dirt falling from the fender well after jumping over the center section.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

thegave said:


> What's that puff of dust/smoke from the pursuing car?


Direct injection particulates. He cracks it open, and out comes the brown.


----------



## solarboy (10 mo ago)

Watch the Cadillac


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

solarboy said:


> Watch the Cadillac


Sir, you can't park there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

What happens when you use summon incorrectly.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/flying/comments/u95dqt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517507755162148864








Tesla Model Y Is Summoned in Air Fair, Crashes Into $3.5 Million Vision Jet


When Elon Musk announced Tesla would eliminate radars from its vehicles to pursue a vision-only autonomous system, we could not imagine his clients would take that so literally. Either that or we have a fantastic irony with a Tesla crashing into a Vision Jet while his owner was summoning it.




www.autoevolution.com


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

thegave said:


> What's that puff of dust/smoke from the pursuing car?


That's what happens in a car that never saw a redline before and coughs out a lung


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

solarboy said:


> Watch the Cadillac


Pretty sure this is a ROZAP though I'm not inclined to scroll back through the thread. Just judging by the date stamp though.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/xulO0B3


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Lol. Another day in the life of Flori-duhh


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Almost got disappointed that he will manage to save it. Thankfully he did smack the wall. Good job wall.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

that Type R looks "sus" to me...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/PFSPHnm


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

thegave said:


> Pretty sure this is a ROZAP though I'm not inclined to scroll back through the thread. Just judging by the date stamp though.


You were right.








The Wacky Traffic Accident Pic Post


[QUOTE="Senior Member, post: 114307919, member: 1512065"]




www.vwvortex.com





Not much gets past us, it's fairly safe to assume if it was uploaded several years ago, we've posted at least twice. Once when it happens, and then a year or two later in imgur gif format.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/LOM86fv


i bet if they had a cobb short shifter they would have made it no problem


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Senior Member said:


>


That 911 driver was a solid two steps behind the car's pendulum swings for the entire incident.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

That guy honks like my wife.
Honey... stop... you made your point 12 seconds ago. Now the guy in the Porsche is going to extricate himself from his airbags and want to fight me.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Senior Member said:


>


Big oof on that one. Lifting/braking while turning rarely works out well in performance driving... especially with a mid / rear engine car.



MylesPH1 said:


> That 911 driver was a solid two steps behind the car's pendulum swings for the entire incident.


Bingo. That car is at least 20 skill levels about the driver's abilities.



Surf Green said:


> That guy honks like my wife.
> Honey... stop... you made your point 12 seconds ago. Now the guy in the Porsche is going to extricate himself from his airbags and want to fight me.


😂😂


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> That guy honks like my wife.
> Honey... stop... you made your point 12 seconds ago. Now the guy in the Porsche is going to extricate himself from his airbags and want to fight me.


A few seconds later...


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Avus said:


> that Type R looks "sus" to me...


Takes 2 to race.



freedo84gti said:


> i bet if they had a cobb short shifter they would have made it no problem


And a Stage 2 tune.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

thegave said:


> Takes 2 to race.
> 
> 
> And a Stage 2 tune.


pre emissions fix stage 2 of course


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/5Kmyux0


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

again with the lawn chair


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Senior Member said:


>


Fantastic aim.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Fantastic aim.


Seeing crap like that just makes me so damn mad - these stupid people with unsecured crap in their pickup trucks. About a month ago on the interstate, that same thing happened to me, only it was a wooden table that fell off a truck in front of me and of course I hit the blasted thing at 60+ mph. 

Here's the result: $4000 damage.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Alpha-3 said:


> Seeing crap like that just makes me so damn mad - these stupid people with unsecured crap in their pickup trucks. About a month ago on the interstate, that same thing happened to me, only it was a wooden table that fell off a truck in front of me and of course I hit the blasted thing at 60+ mph.
> 
> Here's the result: $4000 damage.
> View attachment 180268
> View attachment 180269


Hate to see that man. 

Did the person stop? How did insurance handle this if they didn't?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Alpha-3 said:


> Seeing crap like that just makes me so damn mad - these stupid people with unsecured crap in their pickup trucks. About a month ago on the interstate, that same thing happened to me, only it was a wooden table that fell off a truck in front of me and of course I hit the blasted thing at 60+ mph.
> 
> Here's the result: $4000 damage.
> View attachment 180268
> View attachment 180269


Damn that sucks. It's one of my biggest fears with my cars; junk out on the highway. I had a close call with a single drawer from a dresser on the interstate while I was on a motorcycle. It was one of the contributing factors to me selling it in 2020. I love riding motorcycles, but I just don't trust the other people on the road enough to put my life on the line like that.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

All good while it ends in a hard part of the car, but not in windshield killing occupants. 
Idiots.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Damn that sucks. It's one of my biggest fears with my cars; junk out on the highway. I had a close call with a single drawer from a dresser on the interstate while I was on a motorcycle. It was one of the contributing factors to me selling it in 2020. I love riding motorcycles, but I just don't trust the other people on the road enough to put my life on the line like that.


Man, I got a chill when I read this; because, that day that this happened to me, there WAS a motorcycle rider behind me. I noticed him in my rear view mirror, right behind me, one lane to my left. Had he been in my lane and the one to hit that table..... it would probably have been a fatality instead of just lots of damage.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

> Hate to see that man.
> 
> Did the person stop? How did insurance handle this if they didn't?


No, he didn't stop, just continued on his merry way. I was just thankful it didn't smash my windshield or go thru the sunroof, which was open. I had a passenger too.........
Insurance paid, thank goodness. USAA is great.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Damn that sucks. It's one of my biggest fears with my cars; junk out on the highway. I had a close call with a single drawer from a dresser on the interstate while I was on a motorcycle. It was one of the contributing factors to me selling it in 2020. I love riding motorcycles, but I just don't trust the other people on the road enough to put my life on the line like that.


Yeah, I'm done with the motos.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

That’ll Buff Out


http://imgur.com/a/1cNPIxC


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/hsR9olx


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

^ that's a scary one


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/IGQnNoK


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/IGQnNoK


Obviously, they are lacking the “Wide Load” sign on the bumper. 

🍺


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

freedo84gti said:


> i bet if they had a cobb short shifter they would have made it no problem


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/IGQnNoK


I hate to be "that guy", but they really need an exit gate at Lowes and Home Depot that they inspect before letting idiots back on the road.
As of now they are totally hands off to avoid liability.
But you are selling items that require a 6' bed truck or large van to haul and nothing is done when Lumber Jetta shows up.
You know that Civic bro can't safely haul those 2x4's across the parking lot let alone down the freeway.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 181408


i knew a few people had to get that reference


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


>


Holy crap.
I had the exact thing happen in what looks like the same spot in the late 2000s but it was a Mazda 626 and a Mitsubishi Eclipse.
The 626 caught it unfortunately.
That must be a popular place to street race... in traffic. wtf.
Always wondered if that was just dumb luck it happened when I visited Orlando or if common.
Now I know.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Oh, god..........maddening, but funny, I about wet myself watching video of this fool. Lumber sticking out in all directions......... WHAT IS WRONG with people these days???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/IGQnNoK


Hit and run on the black SUV in the right lane too. Nice.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

MylesPH1 said:


> That 911 driver was a solid two steps behind the car's pendulum swings for the entire incident.


Probably has load cam knock now


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Well that escalated quickly


http://imgur.com/a/71wlzYf


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

if you look from the sky, that white SUV kind of move like a Javelin missile


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Fastest reactive steering in an Exploder I've ever seen.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Dude forgot to smash the brakes and not to try to do Olympic downhill slalom. Actually feel he floored the gas.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520753060838088707


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520753060838088707



If only they sold vehicles in Texas that were capable of carrying lumber from the local big box store to your home.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

spockcat said:


> If only they sold vehicles in Texas that were capable of carrying lumber from the local big box store to your home.


This is actually a great case for a lightweight open trailer. Light enough to pull behind a family sedan and long enough to stack all the 2x4s and 4x8 sheets you want (within weight limits) at a fraction of the cost of buying a truck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> This is actually a great case for a lightweight open trailer. Light enough to pull behind a family sedan and long enough to stack all the 2x4s and 4x8 sheets you want (within weight limits) at a fraction of the cost of buying a truck.


Or just rent the HD truck or have the lumber delivered. But now the guy is responsible for a hit and run and probably damaged his own car.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> If only they sold vehicles in Texas that were capable of carrying lumber from the local big box store to your home.


If only rental trucks were available for a low price. Oh, wait.

Use the rental truck for a short time then it goes away.

Edit Beaten to the sensible option.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Needs some Benny Hill...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

what kind of charges can be used in that gasoline station video?? attempted vehicular manslaughter ?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice to have surveillance footage


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

One more reason to have an electric car to not have to deal with ragers at gas stations.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

So much going on there. The usual youtuber filmers, (almost run over) the innocent bystander (now out a car), the fleeing white car that almost leaves the restraining Mike Tyson wannabe, almost runs over their own, the planter obstacles and finally the cops. Amazing everyone was still on the premises when the fuzz showed up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Avus said:


> what kind of charges can be used in that gasoline station video?? attempted vehicular manslaughter ?


heh... Running down your own people. Guess the planters stopped the crazy driver. There is poetic justice.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> I hate to be "that guy", but they really need an exit gate at Lowes and Home Depot that they inspect before letting idiots back on the road.
> As of now they are totally hands off to avoid liability.
> But you are selling items that require a 6' bed truck or large van to haul and nothing is done when Lumber Jetta shows up.
> You know that Civic bro can't safely haul those 2x4's across the parking lot let alone down the freeway.


They definitely do. I worked at a Home Depot right after high school... man, people do some really stupid stuff. 😂

"Sir, your 1992 Ford Ranger is not equipped to haul a full bundle of plywood."

"We're not going far, it'll be okay." They hand load it and tie it up with TWINE string...

Make the right hand turn out of the parking lot. Twine snaps. A half dozen sheets of plywood are now lying in the middle of a busy 4 lane road.



S1ack said:


> Needs some Benny Hill...


...how does one lose control of a car like that and just start smashing into everything... I never understand those types of "accidents".


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

USMCFieldMP said:


> ...how does one lose control of a car like that and just start smashing into everything... I never understand those types of "accidents".


I think it's more understandable if you think that the driver was trying to kill the other folks there (with the car), after being called "a burnt piece of toast". That's what my morning news said.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

S1ack said:


> I think it's more understandable if you think that the driver was trying to kill the other folks there (with the car), after being called "a burnt piece of toast". That's what my morning news said.


ah ha ha yup 









'My baby in that car!' Wild altercation at gas station ends with driver smashing vehicles


“My baby in that car,” a mother’s heart-wrenching plea for mercy falls on deaf ears as a woman on a tirade smashes into not one but two cars at a Belleville gas station, with a 7-month old infant in the backseat.




www.wxyz.com






In total Bennet faces six charges including three felonies and up to 14 years behind bars.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

But why were they there in the first place? 

Van Buren police confirm the two women from neighboring towns were meeting up for a* children’s clothes exchange.*


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Rory Calhoun said:


> ah ha ha yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, for a moment I thought the police were about to arrest the wrong person...


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Bazooka said:


> But why were they there in the first place?
> 
> Van Buren police confirm the two women from neighboring towns were meeting up for a* children’s clothes exchange.*


Baby clothes are expensive.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Bazooka said:


> But why were they there in the first place?


I thought the whole thing started because the white car parked between the pumps, effectively blocking both. If anything is a justifiable reason for violence, that's it.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

S1ack said:


> ...after being called "a burnt piece of toast"...


Do h-what now? 😂



Bazooka said:


> Van Buren police confirm the two women from neighboring towns were meeting up for a* children’s clothes exchange.*


"I'm going to go pick up some clothes for [our child]. Be back in an hour."

"Hey baby, can you come bail me out of jail? Some bitch called me a burnt piece of toast, so I smashed our car up real good to teach her a lesson."


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

USMCFieldMP said:


> "I'm going to go pick up some clothes for [our child]. Be back in an hour."
> 
> "Hey baby, can you come bail me out of jail? Some bitch called me a burnt piece of toast, so I smashed our car up real good to teach her a lesson."


It just boggles my mind now how people over-react to seemingly -nothing- and create mountainous issues and problems as a result. People are getting crazier and crazier now, I think social media influence has a lot to do with it. You see extreme posts of reckless behavior everywhere now, presumably for 'likes' and 'follows.' That makes everything good, I guess. So now everyone thinks it's ok to act out, consequences be damned. Just the other day some idiot blew a stop sign in front of me, I slammed on my brakes and just barely missed him/her, and laid on my horn. What did they do? Followed me, then came across two lanes and tried to sideswipe me (which I avoided.) If getting honked at for your own mistake makes someone react like that, the human race is doomed, sooner rather than later. I just hope the Darwin factor takes them sooner than me.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Alpha-3 said:


> People are getting crazier and crazier now, I think social media influence has a lot to do with it.


I dunno about social media making people try to run people over at the gas station, but drugs and alcohol will do that for sure, and what we do know is that overdose deaths are up like 1000% in the last 20 years and early deaths attributed to alcohol-related psychosis / liver disease is through the roof as well. A whole lot more people are heavy drug and alcohol users than in the past, and that stuff makes people cranky and use bad judgement.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/3vCbGGl


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

^^^ YIKES! Seems like all the pedestrians were safe? Couple close calls there


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Wow. I wonder what chemical delights he was indulging in?


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

AZGolf said:


> A whole lot more people are heavy drug and alcohol users than in the past, and that stuff makes people cranky and use bad judgement.


Yes, agreed, I'm sure that's a big factor as well. But there is a lot of information out there describing the effects of too much social media as well.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Alpha-3 said:


> Wow. I wonder what chemical delights he was indulging in?


Alcohol, allegedly.



> The most serious incident occurred at about 7 p.m., when a man was driving at high speed through the city center and *collided with eight cars* on Pohjoisesplanadi, one of the parallel boulevards along Esplanadi Park.
> 
> *Three people were injured*, including the suspect.
> 
> Helsinki police suspect the 33-year-old man of serious danger to traffic safety, *serious drunk driving*, serious bodily injury, opposition to the official and disobedience, the police informs.








The police report on the busy May Day, investigating the accidents in Helsinki and Hyvinkää - Nord News


Police said in many areas in Finland they were busy on Saturday night due to drunken and harassing behavior when residents celebrated their first May Day




nord.news


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Thats no alcohol. That are heavy narcotics there. 

Too bad this didn't happen in US, so he gets a bullet for resisting and the world gets rid of scum.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Ford Focus 59 year old driver was parked in the emergency lane to talk on the phone when the Megane hit him. Focus driver lost his life.

And a local to me. 80 year old driver asked his wife for a bottke of water, lost control and hit the barriers. He didn't make it.









Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

"mayhem day"?


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Exit off I5 in Seattle proves to be just a bit much for drivers who are lead footin' it.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

audifans said:


> Exit off I5 in Seattle proves to be just a bit much for drivers who are lead footin' it.


Where are these people coming from? Is I-5 above this road on the left and they are coming down an exit ramp?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

It's weird how it's laid out. Find Eagles Apartments for the exact location.

I found the Ring camera on street view.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2 doors said:


> Where are these people coming from? Is I-5 above this road on the left and they are coming down an exit ramp?


20mph turn/ramp exiting a tunnel. Up until then it's a fairly straight shot from a (likely 55mph) expressway. Turn is marked with arrows and a recommended speed.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

audifans said:


> Exit off I5 in Seattle proves to be just a bit much for drivers who are lead footin' it.


LOL, I mean, the dang exit sign says 20 MPH


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

audifans said:


> Exit off I5 in Seattle proves to be just a bit much for drivers who are lead footin' it.











Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

SWeetie said:


> LOL, I mean, the dang exit sign says 20 MPH


Heh... driver calculating their usual exit philosophy: ¨Sign sez 20mph, so I'll just double it and be fine¨

Plus no one is going 55 on I5 so their exit speed may be way more. Idiots, the lot of 'em.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> It's weird how it's laid out. Find Eagles Apartments for the exact location.
> 
> I found the Ring camera on street view.
> 
> View attachment 182608


There is an exterior camera too.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

kowabonga said:


> ¨Sign sez 20mph, so I'll just double it and be fine¨


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

20mph? Shoot, I ain't done with my text yet.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

audifans said:


> Exit off I5 in Seattle proves to be just a bit much for drivers who are lead footin' it.


I didn't want this to end.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

No pic ( I was driving) but I passed a popped manhole cover on one of the busiest city streets just now on my way home. Took out the front driver side fender of a Hyundai Sonata. The driver has the sense to stop with the cover still in front, to protect other cars.
I hear warped covers rattle around on more than one occasion recently, always makes me nervous to hear than heavy thing bouncing on the manhole ring. I have seen this happen more than once.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

philf1fan said:


> No pic ( I was driving) but I passed a popped manhole cover on one of the busiest city streets just now on my way home. Took out the front driver side fender of a Hyundai Sonata. The driver has the sense to stop with the cover still in front, to protect other cars.
> I hear warped covers rattle around on more than one occasion recently, always makes me nervous to hear than heavy thing bouncing on the manhole ring. I have seen this happen more than once.


we had a drain issue at a amazon i worked at and during a heavy rain storm the air pressure would blow the covers off in the parking lot


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

audifans said:


> Exit off I5 in Seattle proves to be just a bit much for drivers who are lead footin' it.



I love how there are less and less shrubs and grass with each successive crash. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

audifans said:


> Exit off I5 in Seattle proves to be just a bit much for drivers who are lead footin' it.


That's hilarious. If I was stopped at that intersection I..........wouldn't stay. Not at all! Why is it that crazy though, why do they come in skidding and scraping like that? Isn't it clear that's an exit??

EDIT: Never mind.......just saw some above responses and tunnel photo. Those people are still idiots though, however entertaining.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Alpha-3 said:


> That's hilarious. If I was stopped at that intersection I..........wouldn't stay. Not at all! Why is it that crazy though, why do they come in skidding and scraping like that? Isn't it clear that's an exit??


Yup.... Too much speed, not enough brains. Entertaining for sure.


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

philf1fan said:


> No pic ( I was driving) but I passed a popped manhole cover on one of the busiest city streets just now on my way home. Took out the front driver side fender of a Hyundai Sonata. The driver has the sense to stop with the cover still in front, to protect other cars.
> I hear warped covers rattle around on more than one occasion recently, always makes me nervous to hear than heavy thing bouncing on the manhole ring. I have seen this happen more than once.


It could be worse.
Linked, because it won't let me embed. 



OK, stupid thing converts to embedded anyways.


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

audifans said:


> Exit off I5 in Seattle proves to be just a bit much for drivers who are lead footin' it.


Google Maps


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

steve1673 said:


> It could be worse.
> Linked, because it won't let me embed.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL at the end of the video, the recovery vehicle hadn't lowered the boom enough and it busted a hydraulic hose all over the wrecked car. Talk about adding insult to injury.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

steve1673 said:


> It could be worse.
> Linked, because it won't let me embed.
> 
> 
> ...


OK, the icing on the cake is that not only did the F1 car get taken out by a manhole cover, but the truck that towed it then got taken out by a low bridge. City courses may seem cool, but when the hosting country doesn't know what they're doing, this is the nonsense you run in to.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

AZGolf said:


> ...but when the hosting country doesn't know what they're doing, this is the nonsense you run in to.


Miami right now:










The pavement they'll be racing on only has 45 days worth of cure under its belt. That should be enough... but with the level of friction that F1 tires can generate... I think it'll be interesting to see if that'll truly be enough.

One of the tracks local to me did a repave this winter and let street cars on track about three weeks later and they absolutely tore the place up. They had to repave 2 or 3 sections again a week later.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Creative placement of a Ring camera


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Crosswalk anyone?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Crosswalk anyone?


This guy was hauling ass.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> This guy was hauling ass.


No joke, he managed to carry a ridiculous amount of energy both around that curve, hopping sideways down the street, and then into the traffic signal like 200 feet down the street from the offramp's exit. I can only guess he was going full freeway speed, like 70+ and didn't even touch the brakes before just wall riding the turn as if he's playing Gran Turismo 2.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

AZGolf said:


> No joke, he managed to carry a ridiculous amount of energy both around that curve, hopping sideways down the street, and then into the traffic signal like 200 feet down the street from the offramp's exit. I can only guess he was going full freeway speed, like 70+ and didn't even touch the brakes before just wall riding the turn as if he's playing Gran Turismo 2.


Wall riding. Nice. I'm learning new terms here.(and that was one rough azz ride)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Crosswalk anyone?


About the only thing unscathed and still standing is that frickin' tree.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

They need a sign at this underpass; 

*SEE YOUR ACCIDENT ON YOUTUBE







*


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

spockcat said:


> They need a sign at this underpass;
> 
> *SEE YOUR ACCIDENT ON YOUTUBE
> View attachment 183250
> *


ummm. what's the point of the bar if you can go under it but still hit the bridge?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bazooka said:


> ummm. what's the point of the bar if you can go under it but still hit the bridge?


They are hoping that drivers will stop or at least slow down before hitting the bridge and knocking it off its foundation because they hear/feel the bar hit first.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Drunk driver crashes into police station.









Woman who drove down garage stairwell claims she was ‘just following her GPS,’ police say


A woman who drove through a police department garage and down a stairwell claimed she was “just following her GPS instructions,” police in Maine said.




www.mysuncoast.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/wb74oiZ


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

spockcat said:


> They are hoping that drivers will stop or at least slow down before hitting the bridge and knocking it off its foundation because they hear/feel the bar hit first.


hmm.. does not look like any contact with bar for hear or feel. Looks like you just drive under the bar and then hear the bridge.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

spockcat said:


> They are hoping that drivers will stop or at least slow down before hitting the bridge and knocking it off its foundation because they hear/feel the bar hit first.


This makes no freaking sense, the bar should be a height limit, which if you do end up hitting, means you can't go under whatever is ahead.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

G-CAN said:


> This makes no freaking sense, the bar should be a height limit, which if you do end up hitting, means you can't go under whatever is ahead.


agreed. you just drive under the bar and boom. da bridge


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audifans said:


> hmm.. does not look like any contact with bar for hear or feel. Looks like you just drive under the bar and then hear the bridge.





G-CAN said:


> This makes no freaking sense, the bar should be a height limit, which if you do end up hitting, means you can't go under whatever is ahead.





Bazooka said:


> agreed. you just drive under the bar and boom. da bridge


The bar was the first thing the camper hit.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/wb74oiZ


ah ha ha oh wow


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/wb74oiZ


LOL, excellent - another stupid a-hole not paying attention, probably on their phone, and the truck ''took a dump!!''


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Bazooka said:


> ummm. what's the point of the bar if you can go under it but still hit the bridge?


I thought the bar was the same height as the bridge, as to absorb all the initial energy. Did that camper still hit the bridge after the bar cleaned off the roof?

Did we watch the same video?


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

looks like the yellow bar is taking it off not the bridge.At least thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

@McMike said:


> I thought the bar was the same height as the bridge, as to absorb all the initial energy. Did that camper still hit the bridge after the bar cleaned off the roof?
> 
> Did we watch the same video?


you are correct. i think what people are seeing is the debris falling off after it passes under the bridge. which is the damage hvac stuff from the yellow bar that probably was barely holding on and the bridge either finished it off or the truck turning bumped it off


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

audifans said:


> Exit off I5 in Seattle proves to be just a bit much for drivers who are lead footin' it.


This is picking up steam. Just saw a piece on this on my local morning news.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/6GJsLAb


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

So what are we looking at here?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

kowabonga said:


> So what are we looking at here?


Someone is trying to get up to 88mph.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

S1ack said:


> This is picking up steam. Just saw a piece on this on my local morning news.


It looks like they've got tons of warning signage on the curve itself, but nothing much in advance. So if you come into that 20 mph curve hot at 70 mph and then see that 20 mph sign, you're in a heap o trouble.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> 20mph turn/ramp exiting a tunnel. Up until then it's a fairly straight shot from a (likely 55mph) expressway. Turn is marked with arrows and a recommended speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chmeeee said:


> It looks like they've got tons of warning signage on the curve itself, but nothing much in advance. So if you come into that 20 mph curve hot at 70 mph and then see that 20 mph sign, you're in a heap o trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way you think.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

@McMike said:


> I like the way you think.


LOL I never even saw your post.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

I bet you a Miata could take that crub at 70mph without brushing the fents.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> I bet you a Miata could take that crub at 70mph without brushing the fents.


It will get load cam knock.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/54InRPm


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Jeeeeze!


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Start watching at 24 seconds and stop watching at 35 seconds.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

COMING IN HOT


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

The new IIHS front angle crash test.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

@McMike said:


> COMING IN HOT


I want to see the in-car view.

Also, I have to imagine their insurance is about to take a big hit.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Also, I have to imagine their insurance is about to take a big hit.


Not as big of a hit as that convention center did.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

audifans said:


> The new IIHS front angle crash test.


New offset head-on tie reinforced column test.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

@McMike said:


> New offset head-on tie reinforced column test.


In fairness, they use a steel reinforced concrete pillar (or maybe it's solid steel?) for the current small overlap test, so this is actually pretty much the IIHS test by the book.










Found the description from IIHS. It's a steel plated concrete block weighing in at 320,000 pounds.



IIHS said:


> It is composed of *laminated steel and reinforced concrete with a total mass of 145,150 kg.* The rigid barrier is mounted to the right side of the base unit, which allows continued forward motion of the vehicle after primary engagement with the rigid barrier. Because this front plate is the only surface of the barrier that should contact the vehicle, details on the support structure are not included below, but a drawing package of the complete barrier design is available on the IIHS website


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Yellow Cab Tesla. Hmm.. Those Yellow Cab guys sure know how to bring attention to the Convention Center. (also prolly testing the acceleration to see if it's within Tesla specs)


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

"Columbus Yellow Cab: Our drivers are dedicated, well trained, professionals who set us apart from the rest. They know their city better than most. "

Well, they certainly set themselves apart from the rest of those "other" drivers.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Here's an almost wacky accident just to brighten up your day.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/54InRPm


F****CCKKK. Missed being squashed by a hairsbreadth. Looked to me like that little silver car side-smacked them on purpose.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Nearby car wash had a truck driver that didn't want to back up.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Alpha-3 said:


> Looked to me like that little silver car side-smacked them on purpose.


It's one lane each way and they were 3 wide between the car, the first motorcycle, and the second motorcycle. I think the car was just trying to get more room away from the approaching semi and had no control over what's going on in his blind spot within his own lane.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> the car was just trying to get more room away from the approaching semi


That's an interesting perspective considering that it's pretty obvious that the car driver was trying to pass the motorbikes. So driver created the situation, then had no way out.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> F****CCKKK. Missed being squashed by a hairsbreadth. Looked to me like that little silver car side-smacked them on purpose.





AZGolf said:


> It's one lane each way and they were 3 wide between the car, the first motorcycle, and the second motorcycle. I think the car was just trying to get more room away from the approaching semi and had no control over what's going on in his blind spot within his own lane.


Either way, who the hell rides two abreast like that in a shared-lane environment? 

It could have easily been avoided.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Either way, who the hell rides two abreast like that in a shared-lane environment?


LoL. That's how it's done in the third world on a daily basis.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Dump truck crashes into ODOT vehicle on I-77, causing explosion, serious injuries


Video shows a fiery crash involving a dump truck and an ODOT truck Thursday on I-77 in Green. Both drivers suffered serious injuries.



www.beaconjournal.com


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> LoL. That's how it's done in the third world on a daily basis.


yep... it's still dumb


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Either way, who the hell rides two abreast like that in a shared-lane environment?
> 
> It could have easily been avoided.


Most of Asia?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

S1ack said:


> View attachment 185234
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK that was every bit as bad, if not worse in the video than it appeared in the still shot. Yikes.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Most of Asia?





LT1M21Stingray said:


> LoL. That's how it's done in the third world on a daily basis.


They need a PSA or something, then.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Paging @Egz ...








You’ve got to be yolking: Truck hauling 250,000 eggs crashes in Dallas


A big rig carrying 30,000 pounds of eggs crashed on Interstate 30 in Dallas, making a huge mess of broken shells and yolks.




www.freightwaves.com


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Don't put all of your Egz in one truck.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

S1ack said:


> Paging @Egz ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"All lanes closed."

Jesus. That area is a nightmare on a GOOD day. I cannot even begin to fathom how awful that made Monday morning traffic. I-30 is intersected by I-45 and I-35 in fairly close proximity; it's just under 2 miles between the 30/45 interchange and the 30/35 interchange.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526124953816469506


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Anymore detail to this -? How could he have gotten himself into such a messy accident at 3AM? Single-vehicle??


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Alpha-3 said:


> Anymore detail to this -? How could he have gotten himself into such a messy accident at 3AM? Single-vehicle??


From Fort Worth's Star-Telegram:










Hit the overpass and shut down westbound lanes for almost 12 hours, allegedly.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

.

The Slurpee Kid is but a minor offender amongst all the messes elsewhere.

.






_*truth in reporting note:
the kid was actually a slushie fiend and he was headed for Speedway, not 7-11_


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

"Police say that a vehicle traveling southbound on the highway near Eggers Street drove off the roadway and struck several utility poles around 4 a.m. Tuesday. Those poles collapsed, bringing down wires across the highway.
Officials say that it appears that the driver fell asleep while driving. The driver was taken to the hospital for injuries that did not appear to be life-threatening."



https://newjersey.news12.com/traffic-alert-downed-pole-wires-cause-major-commute-problems-on-nj-18-in-east-brunswick?fbclid=IwAR1ONJMmn3c-uFneib5f2IUOMs0U8UNkZmHdWaYf99GNwI1ILRqF6RgHDxo


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Excited for the return of the 'Pizzazz Pizza' to the menu.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Oblivious...

















Stalled pickup bursts into flames after being rear-ended near Forest Lake


According to Minnesota State Patrol, nobody was injured in the crash.




www.kare11.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, leave your stopped vehicle on the highway. No worries...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

So... have we come to a determination if it's okay to just plow into something simply becasue it's not supposed to be there, irregardless of how obvious it is?


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> So... have we come to a determination if it's okay to just plow into something simply becasue it's not supposed to be there, irregardless of how obvious it is?


Hey, can't miss that instagram story. Priorities.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

#twowrongs


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)




----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Yeah, leave your stopped vehicle on the highway. No worries...


Presumably the pickup was immobilized after hitting a deer. Maybe they couldn't move it.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

improvius said:


> Presumably the pickup was immobilized after hitting a deer. Maybe they couldn't move it.


Yes, that's what the patrol said. (According to Minnesota State Patrol the pickup truck was disabled after striking a deer and the driver left the vehicle with its hazard lights on

Deer. ? The front of that pickup was looking pretty undamaged.

More probable the trucker was arranging a date on Tinder or Hinge or something. Phones work overtime out on the ol' hiway.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

The news link says he hit a deer but yeah, even if his engine shut off after striking the deer he still would have been moving forward with enough momentum to coast over to the shoulder instead of just stopping right in traffic like that.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Lightnin' said:


> Deer. ?


'Sez so right in the story. Even looks like the airbags popped, unless he's a hoarder and that's 6 months of parking tickets on the dash.

I had a timing belt snap in college, and the muscle memory to stab the clutch and use momentum to roll to a safe spot, but I have no idea what I'd do if I lost engine power in a autotragic with airbag dust in my face.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Lightnin' said:


> Yes, that's what the patrol said. (According to Minnesota State Patrol the pickup truck was disabled after striking a deer and the driver left the vehicle with its hazard lights on
> 
> Deer. ? The front of that pickup was looking pretty undamaged.
> 
> ...


Why is the silver minivan stopped on the shoulder of the exit ramp?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> I had a timing belt snap in college, and the muscle memory to stab the clutch and use momentum to roll to a safe spot, but I have no idea what I'd do if I lost engine power in a autotragic with airbag dust in my face.


Do the same. Use momentum to get out of the way.

Also, is the truck about to exit the highway painted in a Gulf livery?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

minivan and blue whatever that almost got creamed are lookie lous


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Surf Green said:


> 'Sez so right in the story. Even looks like the airbags popped, unless he's a hoarder and that's 6 months of parking tickets on the dash.
> 
> I had a timing belt snap in college, and the muscle memory to stab the clutch and use momentum to roll to a safe spot, but I have no idea what I'd do if I lost engine power in a autotragic with airbag dust in my face.


airbags popped? you got better eyes than I do.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mickey Mouse said:


> airbags popped? you got better eyes than I do.


Easy to spot them. Here they are flying off the truck.


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Easy to spot them. Here they are flying off the truck.
> 
> View attachment 191202


seriously.? You can't be serious about those being airbags. Sorry my sarcasm meter .................


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Wheelstand said:


> seriously.? You can't be serious about those being airbags.


Dead serious.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> The news link says he hit a deer but yeah, even if his engine shut off after striking the deer he still would have been moving forward with enough momentum to coast over to the shoulder instead of just stopping right in traffic like that.


Maybe the driver was passed out or had some other medical issue, thus the reason for the people stopped on the side of the exit too.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Easy to spot them. Here they are flying off the truck.
> 
> View attachment 191202


Since when do airbags fly *out of a truck *in such numbers? Hoarder... is what it is

Must be April 1st or sumthin here on the ol TCL


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Mickey Mouse said:


> airbags popped? you got better eyes than I do.


You gotta....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> You gotta....


No, those are fast food bags. Guy had a burger before hitting the deer.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Haha on the comments those are airbags flying out of the car. You do realise they are bolted into steering wheel and dash. 

Who cares why the car is sitting there. Question is why the F that 18wheeler didn't look ahead for literally 100s of feet..


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

G-CAN said:


> Haha on the comments those are airbags flying out of the car. You do realise they are bolted into steering wheel and dash.
> 
> Who cares why the car is sitting there. Question is why the F that 18wheeler didn't look ahead for literally 100s of feet..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Those white bails could very well be bundles of insulation that were on the delivery boom truck and flew off when he hit the pickup truck.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Those white bails could very well be bundles of insulation that were on the delivery boom truck and flew off when he hit the pickup truck.


nope. slo mo the video.. def coming out of pickup bed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kowabonga said:


> nope. slo mo the video.. def coming out of pickup bed


OK. I hadn't gone to the link to see there was a video. Good to read the story and find out the pickup was also unoccupied.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

S1ack said:


> Oblivious...
> View attachment 191135


So I finally watched the video after all the hullabaloo, and boy is that ridiculous. That truck driver is 110% at fault. He had like 20 seconds to take evasive action.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

amusante1002 said:


> So I finally watched the video after all the hullabaloo, and boy is that ridiculous. That truck driver is 110% at fault. He had like 20 seconds to take evasive action.


The guy in the right lane vehicle even started to move over in anticipation of a disaster. Truck driver is clueless, plus two vehicles in lane see and move over. I thought being up hi in a truck gave you better vision of problems ahead


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I don't know about that Silverado, but secondary crash mitigation can cause a vehicle to be immobile too.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

amusante1002 said:


> So I finally watched the video after all the hullabaloo, and boy is that ridiculous. That truck driver is 110% at fault. He had like 20 seconds to take evasive action


Oh no, you're just so wrong. Wrong! How can the truck driver be expected to take evasive action when he/she is busy on their phone??? (sarcasm)


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Jalop just picked it up.




> After the deer strike set off the pickup’s airbags, Norberg and her 12-year-old stepdaughter made a run for the safety barriers off to one side. She says that “minutes later” the truck hit her car and destroyed it.





https://jalopnik.com/abandoned-pickup-bursts-into-flames-after-being-hit-by-1849014441


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

If only there was a camera in the area that might show us the deer strike that started all of this.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Flori Duh Man









Oral sex sends Florida man crashing into FedEx truck


It was a head-on collision — literally.




nypost.com


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Woman performing oral sex on driver causes vehicle to crash into FedEx truck, officials say


Two people were found naked after their SUV crashed into a FedEx truck in Fort Lauderdale.




www.local10.com





SUV in wrong lane. Did he have his eye's closed?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Woman performing oral sex on driver causes vehicle to crash into FedEx truck, officials say
> 
> 
> Two people were found naked after their SUV crashed into a FedEx truck in Fort Lauderdale.
> ...



Idiots, that isn't a Tesla.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Lightnin' said:


> Flori Duh Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"The driver of the SUV sustained injuries to his private area due to what was going on at the time of the crash, according to FLFR."


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

Pants down around his ankles lying by the curb. Now that's a real hot date, right there


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

One of the victims can be seen lying on the ground with their pants around their ankles as officers tend to them.

Rescue officials said the driver sustained an unspecified injury to his groin due to the circumstances of the crash. *However, the SUV driver’s penis was “nearly bitten off,*” according to the Daily Mail — presumably because the impact caused his companion to bite down.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Lorena appears to be in the top left of the picture


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Rory Calhoun said:


> One of the victims can be seen lying on the ground with their pants around their ankles as officers tend to them.
> 
> Rescue officials said the driver sustained an unspecified injury to his groin due to the circumstances of the crash. *However, the SUV driver’s penis was “nearly bitten off,*” according to the Daily Mail — presumably because the impact caused his companion to bite down.


So it really wasn't a *head on* collision.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Rory Calhoun said:


> One of the victims can be seen lying on the ground with their pants around their ankles *as officers tend to them.*


"Gee, Occifer Dick , sez in the manual we are supposed to tend to them."

"Capn' Frank Weiner, are you seeing what I see? Looks like he's leanin' heavily to the left. What kinda 'tending' are we supposed to be administering here?"


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeehaw. We gonna have sex till we hit a a Fed ex!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

It wasn't just the Fedex truck trying to deliver a load...


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Couple has sex in cop car, records video for OnlyFans, cops say


A Florida couple was charged for having oral sex in the back of a police car after their arrest.




www.fox5ny.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Rory Calhoun said:


> Couple has sex in cop car, records video for OnlyFans, cops say
> 
> 
> A Florida couple was charged for having oral sex in the back of a police car after their arrest.
> ...


Is that a felationy?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

(I'd like to have this sort of a dedication to skills in my life') 

"I told her that she could not do that," trooper J.D. Perez-Morales wrote in the arrest report but she later asked again, according to the NY Post.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, video or it didn't happen


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

Could I suck his ......... in the back of a the patrol car. (she asked)

'well, I wouldn't do that' (cop replies)

(patrol car cameras are running non stop). "um... I'll be back in a few"


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I guess 'impact velocity' creates involuntary bite response.


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

I’m sure dad is very proud.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Edmonton fire, police looking into vertical car under Campbell Bridge - Edmonton | Globalnews.ca


Edmonton police were at the scene shortly after and told Global News no one was in the car or nearby.




globalnews.ca


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Have they checked down river?


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

spockcat said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Have they checked down river?


Witnesses reported the white car was 'drifting at high speed'. Driver was last reported to be drifting at low speed.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Bazooka said:


> Witnesses reported the white car was 'drifting at high speed'. Driver was last reported to be drifting at low speed.


Autopilot did it.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Couldn't find a proper video link.

Imagine relaxing and enjoying a cold beer on your front porch, and then this happens.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/vd5l72


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Well. THAT was unexpected! Quite entertaining, though. Funny watching the cop dragging his dog by its front paws.......?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Now THAT was some damn good up front audio!


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Alpha-3 said:


> Funny watching the cop dragging his dog by its front paws.......?


He seems to be holding him by the harness ready for release. I'm pretty sure that's standard procedure - the dog is ready to go but held back until needed.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

AZGolf said:


> He seems to be holding him by the harness ready for release. I'm pretty sure that's standard procedure - the dog is ready to go but held back until needed.


mmm, ok, thanks, just never saw that before. The ones I've seen, they open the cruiser's door, say, 
''sic'em!''  and off the dog goes.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Alpha-3 said:


> mmm, ok, thanks, just never saw that before. The ones I've seen, they open the cruiser's door, say,
> ''sic'em!''  and off the dog goes.


I don't think it's working the way the officer intends for it to work, but what you see is the officer seems to be trying to walk the dog while between his legs. When the officer and dog are fully trained and know what they're supposed to be doing as a team it's supposed to look like this:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

That's ****ing amazing.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

WOW! thanks for that video, AZgolf. Great performance between the cop and dog; almost a perfect choreography. That dog..........they're so smart.....incredible. Knew exactly where he should be , knew what the cop was signaling. Those dogs and (their) cops are amazing. Love seeing that!!

Ahem....notice....I didn't say the cop and their dogs; I said...the dogs and their cops


----------



## subtle jetta (Dec 13, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> WOW! thanks for that video, AZgolf. Great performance between the cop and dog; almost a perfect choreography. That dog..........they're so smart.....incredible. Knew exactly where he should be , knew what the cop was signaling. Those dogs and (their) cops are amazing. Love seeing that!!
> 
> Ahem....notice....I didn't say the cop and their dogs; I said...the dogs and their cops


Dogs in general are better than people. They don’t need to be highly trained like this one. Most family dogs are better than people.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Interesting to see how many undercover cop cars there is actually on the road. 

What car was that that flipped, typical stupid SUV rollover for no reason


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

uh,, are their heads in a box?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mickey Mouse said:


> uh,, are their heads in a box?


That is why they couldn't see the car coming.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

not the area I normally see pixilated


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Strange Mud said:


> not the area I normally see pixilated


That wasn't Japanese tentacle porn.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Rear ended a truck. No serius injuries, broken ribs and arm.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

Senior Member said:


>


I'm not sure what's worse....some idiot doing that at such a low speed, or everyone else going about their business and not running over to check on said idiot.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

AutoBear said:


> taco bell


rozap


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

chris89topher said:


> I'm not sure what's worse....some idiot doing that at such a low speed, or everyone else going about their business and not running over to check on said idiot.


Where is "everyone" in that video? The one car that passes by stops at the edge of the frame and the driver comes running back. The only other passerby in the video is the scooter that's on the sidewalk for some reason.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


> Where is "everyone" in that video? The one car that passes by stops at the edge of the frame and the driver comes running back. The only other passerby in the video is the scooter that's on the sidewalk for some reason.


I didn't see you running to help. 🤣


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

'everyone' is going home and minding their own business. He hit the car at 10mph.... he's an idiot. Eventually he'll hit the horn if he wants help to get outta the car. Perhaps he needs a nap


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Actually at the very end of the video you can just barely see two people running towards the car. The ****wad on the scooter was the only one that really should have helped and didnt.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

2 for 1


http://imgur.com/a/Y8eVFTT


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Damn, that second tire even came back and took another shot at nailing the driver.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

The hang time on that second tire is amazing! Poor guy is just sitting there minding his own business and BAM an airbag blows up in his face and then as he is leaving the car, the roof caves in!


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Hell, but that's so funny to watch! Driver freaking out, huge tire making frontal assault, airbags going off, second huge tire dropping from the sky causing more havoc; all hell is breaking loose around him!   Hilarious.
I know, I know.....if it's happening to you, it's not funny.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

By the time the airbags went off he prolly never even saw the second one coming


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

MylesPH1 said:


> Damn, that second tire even came back and took another shot at nailing the driver.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Following distance.










Caught on camera: Van being hauled by truck smashes into Florida overpass


Dashcam video shows a van being hauled by a truck smashing into an overpass in Broward County.




www.clickorlando.com


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

S1ack said:


> Following distance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah......... he had none


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

prolly posted already.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Where the heck does the red pickup truck come from? ^^


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Where the heck does the red pickup truck come from? ^^


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Where the heck does the red pickup truck come from? ^^


slow the video to 1/4 speed and you will see he/she was in the lane along side the tractor-trailer. but magic is the real answer.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> prolly posted already.


Video was posted in 2018, so chances are good


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Video was posted in 2018, so chances are good


Once again, your magic 8 ball shows uncanny accuracy.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Double-V said:


> Once again, your magic 8 ball shows uncanny accuracy.


Best purchase ever.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

This thread had disappeared from my following for some reason, so I just got caught up on a few months worth, and as always, _chefs kiss_.


Mickey Mouse said:


>


I watched this several times trying to figure out where the damned red truck came from.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

dubdaze68 said:


> This thread had disappeared from my following for some reason, so I just got caught up on a few months worth, and as always, _chefs kiss_.
> 
> 
> I watched this several times trying to figure out where the damned red truck came from.


yeah, I slowed the thing down and still can't see any pickup anywhere near the zip code of where this occured. Like outta nowhere


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Right when the video goes from 0:07 to 0:08, you can see the nose of another vehicle to the left of the semi. This is presumably the flying pickup.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Just happened
3 injured!
















Στάλθηκε από το SM-M317F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Watching someone die is wacky? Bad call.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Senior Member said:


>


This post is bad.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Watching someone die is wacky? Bad call.





Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> This post is bad.


I agree.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

_Where the heck does the red pickup truck come from? ^^_

Red truck ran the light turning right.....hard to stop a semi on a dime at a light.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Watching someone die is wacky? Bad call.


Actually, I would argue all crashes are tragic. Some are worse than others. Some result in fatalities; others result in injuries, maybe serious and life-changing. Perhaps the word "wacky" is inappropriate in all accidents.  

🍺


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

RIP


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

why is nobody mentioning second person that died, they are not important?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

G-CAN said:


> why is nobody mentioning second person that died, they are not important?


Because not a single story says a second person died? I just went through two pages of google news results and none mentions a second person. If there was a second death, it's the media not reporting it, not TCL failing to care.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> Because not a single story says a second person died? I just went through two pages of google news results and none mentions a second person. If there was a second death, it's the media not reporting it, not TCL failing to care.


Not going through the news but the video did have a screen where 2 were mentioned to have died.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

The title of the video is 1 dead and every single article on the internet seems to say 1 dead. Sounds to me like the video above from "Midas Bizmart" is the problem. That's not even a real news source, it's probably one of the fake news youtube channels that just uses bots to pull stuff off the internet, put it in YT videos and collect Google ad revenue.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> The title of the video is 1 dead and every single article on the internet seems to say 1 dead. Sounds to me like the video above from "Midas Bizmart" is the problem. That's not even a real news source, it's probably one of the fake news youtube channels that just uses bots to pull stuff off the internet, put it in YT videos and collect Google ad revenue.



I wasn't trying to imply it was accurate, only where the person mentioning the second death might have gotten the impression that there were two deaths.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Actually, I would argue all crashes are tragic. Some are worse than others. Some result in fatalities; others result in injuries, maybe serious and life-changing. Perhaps the word "wacky" is inappropriate in all accidents.
> 🍺


wack·y /ˈwakē/ _adjective _: funny or amusing in a slightly odd or peculiar way.

most of the crashes posted in here are indeed "amusing in a slightly odd or peculiar way". For instance, my profile picture: the bmw owner spun his/her tires on the ice so long and fast that they caught fire - very amusing!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Accident? Maybe. Shocking? Absolutely.
I especially enjoy how the 2nd car crashes into the lightning bolt remnants.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> Accident? Maybe. Shocking? Absolutely.
> I especially enjoy how the 2nd car crashes into the lightning bolt remnants.


If the bolt was a little later, it could have popped that bag of Act II on the floor of the camera car. Too bad the old eatingpopcorn emoji is gone.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> If the bolt was a little later, it could have popped that bag of Act II on the floor of the camera car. Too bad the old eatingpopcorn emoji is gone.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/LpncWp3


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I've seen footage of the jet truck, did a tire blow out, or did the drag chute come out, dragging him sideways? Tragic. That lightning is nuts. The reverse lights came on immediately.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

^^ Is that an Acura?


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

appears so


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I guess I didn't realize how hard it is to break glass. How the hell do all the thieves in my neighborhood do it every frickin' night?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> How the hell do all the thieves in my neighborhood do it every frickin' night?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


She's cute... and go for the corners.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Work smarter: always break the rear side window out so you don't have to sit on broken glass when you get in


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/DHt3P1C


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

stunt driving


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Wheelstand said:


> I guess I didn't realize how hard it is to break glass. How the hell do all the thieves in my neighborhood do it every frickin' night?


Because he had window tints installed and they hold the glass plus reduce vibration needed for glass to shatter.


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

G-CAN said:


> Because he had window tints installed and they hold the glass plus reduce vibration needed for glass to shatter.


I see. so how do you bust out those windows.?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Reborn


http://imgur.com/a/WugNmmD


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/GoRVing/comments/vt761n


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/DHt3P1C


Where's McMike's Mustang rating system? I'd give this 5/5 (maybe even 6/5)

There's no crub on that street, and he managed to miss the burshes and fents.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2 doors said:


> Where's McMike's Mustang rating system? I'd give this 5/5 (maybe even 6/5)
> 
> There's no crub on that street, and he managed to miss the burshes and fents.


But he left tire tracks on the neighbor's lawn and wrecked the roof of the neighbor's black KIA.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

West coast folks are numb to this stuff I expect. But Charlotte freaked out...

This good 'ole boy stole 4 cars during the course of his 3 hour romp all over the greater Charlotte area, last Wednesday.





























WATCH: Some of the most intense moments during hourslong high-speed chase through Charlotte


WATCH: Some of the most intense moments during hourslong high-speed chase through Charlotte




www.wsoctv.com





Then, at the bail hearing, he starts cursing at the Judge who raised his bail to $800k









Video: Charlotte chase suspect reacts to judge increasing bond







www.wsoctv.com





CPD Chief came under fire for the dept's policy of not pursuing, until they think he car jacked someone. Then they engaged. But not before 'a concerned citizen' tried to stop him first.








Hours-long high-speed chase through Charlotte ends in crash at busy intersection







www.wsoctv.com


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

2 doors said:


> Where's McMike's Mustang rating system? I'd give this 5/5 (maybe even 6/5)











The McBanagon Rating Source Image Thread


Why? Because I need a better place to keep them. Search for: McRatings I'll add to this eventually, as things pop up. As you were. --Autocross--  --Emmett-- --Cockerpunk-- --DONK-- --Black Ice-- --Unicorn-- --Troll-- --Forgotten-- ---Dapper--...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


Whew..........a close one, those men could have ended up as statistics too, very brave dudes. Nice that some people still actually care about others, even these days. Well done, guys!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

CARPHYSICS ™ on Instagram: "🤣They hard in NYC 🗽 Via:??? #carphysics #carmemes #carcarvideos #carvideo #carmeme #funnycar #funnycarmemes #carmemesdaily #carmemesgram #carmemesociety"


CARPHYSICS ™ shared a post on Instagram: "🤣They hard in NYC 🗽 Via:??? #carphysics #carmemes #carcarvideos #carvideo #carmeme #funnycar #funnycarmemes #carmemesdaily #carmemesgram #carmemesociety". Follow their account to see 6864 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2 doors said:


> Where's McMike's Mustang rating system? I'd give this 5/5 (maybe even 6/5)
> 
> There's no crub on that street, and he managed to miss the burshes and fents.


4 is the highest you can score without hitting pedestrians. If it wouldn't have hit that Kia in the driveway, it would have been a 3. 










*4/5 Mustangs*: When the out of control Mustang makes contact with another motor vehicle (moving or stationary) _Threat level:_ _High_


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Missed it by that much!


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Does the driver being a 74 year old Florida woman leading police on a chase count as wacky?



12 News Arizona said:


> *74-year-old woman leads multiple agencies on pursuit in northern Arizona*
> 
> Laura Duffy, 74, was arrested after leading three different agencies in Sedona and Cottonwood.
> ...
> ...


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

Sadly she was high on that Florida sunshine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/264967458633264/permalink/322048179591858/?ref=share



Apologies for a facebook link but it's wacky and worth it!


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

@McMike said:


> 4 is the highest you can score without hitting pedestrians. If it wouldn't have hit that Kia in the driveway, it would have been a 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I contend that your rating system makes no mention of amount of air time achieved, cart wheels and buildings and/or roofs impacted. While pedestrian impacts certainly raise the bar, aerobatics and part of the vehicle contacted need stronger consideration.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

G-CAN said:


> Because he had window tints installed and they hold the glass plus reduce vibration needed for glass to shatter.


Not to mention, most high-end cars now have laminated front side glass.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Honestly, it would have broken if they just yanked on the corner of the door frame hard enough. It did put up with one hell of an amount of abuse, though.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Now THAT is impressive.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

How in the HECK did that happen????


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2 doors said:


> I contend that your rating system makes no mention of amount of air time achieved, cart wheels and buildings and/or roofs impacted. While pedestrian impacts certainly raise the bar, aerobatics and part of the vehicle contacted need stronger consideration.


That's true for each score up to 4/5. 









*1/5 Mustangs:* When the Mustang gets wheelspin while leaving the parking lot. _Threat level - LOW_









*2/5 Mustangs:* If the wheelspin of the Mustang causes the driver to lose control of the car. Could be as simple as a tank slapper, coming to a stop sideways in the road, or a spin. _Threat level: MODERATELY LOW _









*3/5 Mustangs:* If the out of control wheelspin causes the Mustang to hit a stationary object like a post, bursh, crub, tree or is otherwise damaged (tire puncture, clutch or engine failure)
Threat level: MODERATE









*4/5 Mustangs*: When the out of control Mustang makes contact with another motor vehicle (moving or stationary) _Threat level: HIGH_









*5/5 Mustangs*: When the out of control Mustang hits spectators/pedestrians. _Threat level: OMG RUN!

*These are just a guideline. Any Threat Level of Mustang executed in a spectacular fashion can raise the score except for 5/5, which is reserved for pedestrians. _


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> How in the HECK did that happen????


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

THIS IS CREEPY!!! 






Creepy starts at 1:30
VERY creepy start at 3:20


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

@McMike said:


> That's true for each score up to 4/5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine. It’s your rating system, you make the rules. Since the Mustang rating system is based on perceived danger to spectators leaving car shows, this one perhaps needs to be judged on a new scale. I’m thing like a Dukes of Hazzard scale. Where Uncle Jesse is the lowest and Bo is full airborne jumping. This guy went full Bo Duke.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Avus said:


> THIS IS CREEPY!!!


No. Nothing weird or bizarre either. Just wires touching because the insulation is gone. Peculiar? Perhaps.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Alpha-3 said:


> How in the HECK did that happen????


Photoshop


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> No. Nothing weird or bizarre either. Just wires touching because the insulation is gone. Peculiar? Perhaps.


You are being far too logical in this day and age. That, sir, is clearly a demon.

..all kidding aside, if I was there, I'd know why it was happening, but I'd still get that Steven King feeling.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/E9lrt1f


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Emergency parachute deployed after engine failure. Sint-Andries, Belgium


http://imgur.com/a/JjXCUJS


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> Emergency parachute deployed after engine failure. Sint-Andries, Belgium
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/JjXCUJS


Parachute's a good idea - much better than the alternative result.....


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

@McMike said:


> )


LOL. that mustang looks more fake though; that truck looked pretty real, and stranger things have happened, though something was telling me no way those wires could hold a box truck.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> Emergency parachute deployed after engine failure. Sint-Andries, Belgium
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/JjXCUJS


I got invited on a flight on a Cirrus and then an hour later saw this post. Not sure what to think about that timing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/w1edt9


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

Mustang ... But wait, what do the half dozen pedestrians he hit while flooring it look like?


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

My car, today, while parked.

What I can't figure out is how the f$%k you dent the center section of the driver's door and NOTHING else.


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

This (or some variant of a mounted something) will do the job and he wouldn't even have to try hard.


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

MBrown said:


> My car, today, while parked.
> 
> What I can't figure out is how the f$%k you dent the center section of the driver's door and NOTHING else.


k turn


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

papaskot said:


> k turn


It's a one-way street with no driveways.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Those emergency parachutes are a great idea. The impact still looks pretty rough though. That Miata dent looks like someone with a truck was trying to back out of the street and wasn't paying attention to the nose, clipped it with the front bumper.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Pulled this off the dashcam from yesterday afternoon commute.
All the vehicles in the right lane were involved and stationary, including the dually on the NW Branch bridge with a walk behind dozer on the trailer. 

Not sure what happened, but the most wacky thing isn't the air time required to get over the guard rail, but that both white contractovans were not parked in the left lane as if they owned it.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

express grind.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=588392519366166


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I really want more context on this whole shyteshow.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

dubdaze68 said:


> I really want more context on this whole shyteshow.


snapshot of NJ


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Video games don't count.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

LA 6th Street Viaduct Bridge just opened last week... already 2 crashes via illegal street takeovers. Rented Hellcat. The driver fled the scene.










the actual crash starts just after the 15min mark.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

col.mustard said:


> LA 6th Street Viaduct Bridge just opened last week... already 2 crashes via illegal street takeovers. Rented Hellcat. The driver fled the scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it, what the hell is a 'bridge takeover' and what would the point of it be? To crash a rental within seconds, then run from it? If it's a legit rental, then it's not as though authorities can't find him.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Bay bridge maybe getting toll booths and nobody told someone they'd be dropped off?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

funnee84bunny said:


> Bay bridge maybe getting toll booths and nobody told someone they'd be dropped off?


i don't get it. looks like a full-size doll house or tiny home being towed. 🤔


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

col.mustard said:


> i don't get it. looks like a full-size doll house or tiny home being towed. 🤔


Someone trying to bring affordable housing into San Fran proper. I'm guessing 4000 a month once it's off the bridge.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

heh.. yep. 2000/month while it's on the bridge


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

^damn^


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

wut


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New vehicle on a trailer I would guess.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

yup


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

ginster86roc said:


> ^damn^


bridge actually


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

S1ack said:


> bridge actually


what you did there.....i saw it 


mainly i was confuzzled by the vehicle's orientation....as in "how the fcuk did that vehicle get turned that way and _wedged in place_ like that.  

car carrier vs overpass makes total sense....hadn't considered that on my original reply.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

*delete double post


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

I think that sort of thing is more common up north in the snow belt. I saw two incidents like that on the same work trip to Detroit a few years ago. One thing I noticed was that there were height/clearance signs on all the overpasses, and they weren't all the same. I guess that due to the constant repaving of the roads, the clearance between overpasses reduces over time. 

First one was a ~20' sail boat sitting on the shoulder, with a truck & empty boat trailer just past the bridge. The other was a car transporter with new Ram pickups, where all the trucks on the top row had their cabins crushed. None were dislodged from the trailer, but I'm sure the driver was having a bad time.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Truck crashes into radio station studio.









Vehicle Crashes Into WFMS Studio


Thank you for the concern about what's been a challenging and emotional 24 hours for our team. A vehicle on I-465 lost control, according to authorites, and unfortunately ran into our WFMS studio. We are extremely thankful that none of our colleagues were injured. The investigation is ongoing, an




www.wfms.com


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Well, that was one hell of a sound effect.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/PhPV1uS


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Must be a Subaru with a blind "eyesight" system.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Trailer driver used his turn signal when he/she pulled over.
👍


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Strange Mud said:


> Trailer driver used his turn signal when he/she pulled over.
> 👍


Didn't hit the brakes, didn't overcorrect, 10/10


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552200004802002944


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Note that the Subaru didn't even brake until after impact.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

those spinning, on fire gas bottles are no joke either


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/0TLAclT


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

above.. no tie downs? prolly doesn't believe in seat belts either


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bazooka said:


> above.. no tie downs? prolly doesn't believe in seat belts either


There are some kind of tiedowns. You can see them breaking and flying off at the 7 second mark. Not sure if they are web straps or metal banding. Either way, they were insufficient.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


At least they were able to conserve water.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>





ginster86roc said:


> those spinning, on fire gas bottles are no joke either


When I saw that story, and especially the first clip. All I could think of was this scene from 'Street Trash'.
Warning do not click if you are adverse to gore.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/0TLAclT


The semi has a VW logo on the front grill. I do not know where this was filmed; the license is not sharp enough to read. In Europe, I think the truck would have a MAN logo. 

🍺


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> The semi has a VW logo on the front grill. I do not know where this was filmed; the license is not sharp enough to read. In Europe, I think the truck would have a MAN logo.


I was thinking it was somewhere in Asia because the girl's black, straight hair (ikr, shoulda been a detective), but what appears to be a fuel price of 4.49 in the upper left??? has me wondering.
Also the motor cycle in the fore ground seems a little beefy for what I typically see in Asian accident footage. 

YMMV.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Lexus LM Doors Reportedly Fail to Open After Fatal Crash in China. 2 injured, one dead (trapped in rear cannot be resecured and car burn up in the end...).









Lexus LM Doors Reportedly Fail to Open After Fatal Crash in China - Pandaily


A car accident involving a Lexus LM in Guigang, Guangxi Province on July 28 has aroused heated discussion and concern within the Chinese internet.




pandaily.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

S1ack said:


> I was thinking it was somewhere in Asia because the girl's black, straight hair (ikr, shoulda been a detective), but what appears to be a fuel price of 4.49 in the upper left??? has me wondering.
> Also the motor cycle in the fore ground seems a little beefy for what I typically see in Asian accident footage.
> 
> YMMV.


Lettering on the side of the truck isn't in any Asian language. Most likely this is South America. Probably Brazil.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

S1ack said:


> I was thinking it was somewhere in Asia because the girl's black, straight hair (ikr, shoulda been a detective), but what appears to be a fuel price of 4.49 in the upper left??? has me wondering.
> Also the motor cycle in the fore ground seems a little beefy for what I typically see in Asian accident footage.
> 
> YMMV.


That is a FIAT Toro. So the place is probably Brazil or some country around Brazil












> The *Fiat Toro* is a pickup truck made by Fiat in Brazil. It is derived from the Fiat FCC4 Concept and is based on the Small Wide 4×4 architecture shared with the Jeep Renegade, Jeep Compass, and the Fiat 500X.[1] In several markets in Latin America including Colombia, the Toro is sold as the *Ram 1000*, using the Ram Trucks marque.[2]


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Avus said:


> Lexus LM Doors Reportedly Fail to Open After Fatal Crash in China. 2 injured, one dead (trapped in rear cannot be resecured and car burn up in the end...).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always easy to judge from a desk, but - why aren't they using the crowbar and breaking a rear window to get in?

I think the doors on that side were crimped shut from the impact, and there may have been better options - but those are all just people that happened to be there, and were doing everything they could think of to help.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

They should've put the crowbar to the top corner of the door frame and work it down.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

When I was in my late teens, I worked at Liquid Carbonic, a place that filled gas cylinders of all types, including liquid oxygen. Those tanks are no joke. If you break the stem off, they are basically unguided missiles, or, when they explode, are giant grenades of reinforced steel shrapnel. They can fly through brick walls, etc.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

And that Lexus? break the side windows and pull the passengers backwards. Also, if that guy in the rear submarined under the seats, getting them out is damned near impossible.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

VW Constellation, Made in Brazil. So def Brazil.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dubdaze68 said:


> And that Lexus? break the side windows and pull the passengers backwards. Also, if that guy in the rear submarined under the seats, getting them out is damned near impossible.


Another option is to stfu, put the phone down and help.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

^^^ I saw that. It is 100% the cyclists fault, but the idiot driver fled the scene.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Senior Member said:


>


This story is full of cringe. Also does NJ have no motorcycle helmet law? Noticed a motorcyclist go through after the accident in the video with no gear whatsoever on.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

amusante1002 said:


> ^^^ I saw that. It is 100% the cyclists fault, but the idiot driver fled the scene.


I think the motorist would have been completely cleared, if she had stopped. I cannot speak for New Jersey, but “Hit and run” and “Failing to stop and render aid” are serious charges in most states. 

🍺


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I think the motorist would have been completely cleared, if she had stopped. I cannot speak for New Jersey, but “Hit and run” and “Failing to stop and render aid” are serious charges in most states.
> 
> 🍺


Exactly this. If she had stopped, the fault was clearly on the cyclist. By taking off she turned it into a big deal. Bye bye job.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

TaaT said:


> VW Constellation, Made in Brazil. So def Brazil.


Here is the model sold in La Argentina:








Volkswagen Constellation 25-360. 

🍺


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> This story is full of cringe. Also does NJ have no motorcycle helmet law? Noticed a motorcyclist go through after the accident in the video with no gear whatsoever on.





https://www.nj.gov/oag/hts/motorcycle/index.html




*A motorcycle riders' best defense against injury is to obey laws and wear protective clothing and equipment:*









Helmet - In New Jersey, motorcyclists are required by law to wear a DOT _(FMVSS 218)_ approved helmet.







Eye Protection - Glasses, Goggles or a Shield







Jacket - Sturdy, Long Sleeved and Abrasion-Resistant







Pants - Well-Fitting and Abrasion-Resistant







Footwear - Sturdy, Over-the-Ankle Boots







Hand Wear - Well-Fitting, Full-Fingered Gloves


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I think the motorist would have been completely cleared, if she had stopped. I cannot speak for New Jersey, but “Hit and run” and “Failing to stop and render aid” are serious charges in most states.


It's only a serious charge for ordinary citizens. The hit and run driver in this case is part of the government, which means the law doesn't apply to her.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Never even touched the brakes.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Guy in the Lambo video says a traffic light would save lives, but why not a traffic circle instead? Then we get sweet videos of people doing 50mph right through the raised center of the traffic circle.


----------



## andyA6 (Nov 10, 2000)

AZGolf said:


> Guy in the Lambo video says a traffic light would save lives, but why not a traffic circle instead? Then we get sweet videos of people doing 50mph right through the raised center of the traffic circle.
> View attachment 208801


So good on so many levels


----------



## mcGrady92 (Jan 20, 2020)

spockcat said:


>


Too fast to notice the signs. Not even minding the intersection at all.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

mcGrady92 said:


> Too fast to notice the signs. Not even minding the intersection at all.


There was a crash recently in Windsor Hills California that was kind of similar. I won't post the footage out of respect.

SIX people died. People really need to stop going so god damn fast, and if they are, do it late at night without anyone else around.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> There was a crash recently in Windsor Hills California recently that was kind of similar. I won't post the footage out of respect.
> 
> SIX people died. People really need to stop going so god damn fast, and if they are, do it late at night without anyone else around.


I just saw that video, freakin insane.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

TheDarkEnergist said:


> There was a crash recently in Windsor Hills California that was kind of similar. I won't post the footage out of respect.
> 
> SIX people died. People really need to stop going so god damn fast, and if they are, do it late at night without anyone else around.


I assume the driver had something going on, because that Mercedes had to be going at least 100 at that point.

..and yeah it's awful, not wacky. That section of La Brea below I-10 is pretty straight but I saw no obvious attempt at braking.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

45 minutes ago we had a hell of a downpour here. Assuming it contributed to this.


----------



## TheDarkEnergist (Aug 22, 2009)

MylesPH1 said:


> I assume the driver had something going on, because that Mercedes had to be going at least 100 at that point.
> 
> ..and yeah it's awful, not wacky. That section of La Brea below I-10 is pretty straight but I saw no obvious attempt at braking.


Yeah, that was like Texas highway pull speeds into crossing traffic. In a missile.

Tragically, the driver survived, was arrested, and is being charged. I say tragically only because the alternative of what I would have liked to have happen to them shouldn't be written out.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

@McMike said:


> 45 minutes ago we had a hell of a downpour here. Assuming it contributed to this.


We had a massive T-storm come through northern B-more yesterday evening (2-4" of rain in about 30 minutes). I had to pick up my oldest from her lifeguard job. I'm glad I had my SUV as I was driving through inches of water on some of the roads. Luckily I didn't see any wacky accidents.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

That is an evil nurse....






What is the reason to drive that fast??


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/0TLAclT


This is why I absolutely HATE: log trucks; pipe-carrying trucks; and trucks like this one with those round sewer-pipe things. On the road, I get away from them as fast as I can, or stay far away until I can gun it to get around them fast. Sure, they have straps and tie-downs. Until they don't, and fail, like these did. Years ago I saw a log truck in Mississippi turn a corner, and the whole load shifted and did a slow motion offload. Fortunately, into some farmer's field, no one was at the intersection so no one got hurt.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

AZGolf said:


> Guy in the Lambo video says a traffic light would save lives, but why not a traffic circle instead? Then we get sweet videos of people doing 50mph right through the raised center of the traffic circle.


So true, and so very Flori-duh. Lambo, of course, can't be doing spectacular Florida crashes in Chevys.


----------



## T-Steele (Aug 21, 2016)

Avus said:


> That is an evil nurse....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I googled the crash and updated articles state the nurse was drunk. I’m guessing she passed out at the wheel and her foot fully depressed the accelerator, but who knows. If that’s the case, maybe LDW kept her in a straight line.

Edit: Now reports are saying drugs and alcohol aren’t a factor, so who knows what this lady’s deal is. Just tragic what happened.


----------



## mcGrady92 (Jan 20, 2020)

Avus said:


> That is an evil nurse....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That nurse has gone crazy doing a "bowling" move like that.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

We had some absolutely massive storms here as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

T-Steele said:


> I googled the crash and updated articles state the nurse was drunk. I’m guessing she passed out at the wheel and her foot fully depressed the accelerator, but who knows. If that’s the case, maybe LDW kept her in a straight line.


mercedes could always run this as how safe their cars are. plow thu anything at 100mph and wind up sitting on the curb later
virtually no injuries


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Mickey Mouse said:


> mercedes could always run this as how safe their cars are. *plow* thu anything at 100mph and wind up sitting on the curb later
> virtually no injuries
> View attachment 210032
> View attachment 210033


Wood have plowed, but not into murdery types.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

How long until America adopts laws like the one working its way through the EU to have mandatory GPS-linked speed limiters on cars to reduce the chances of this kind of thing happening as often as it does? There's over 40,000 Americans killed by cars every year, and something like a third of those fatal accidents are linked to excessive speed.

EDIT: I now see the latest is that she's been in 13 previous crashes and was not intoxicated at the time of this latest crash. It seems that she simply decided to kill as many people as possible.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Jesus, that video footage. That looked like a missile.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

AZGolf said:


> How long until America adopts laws like the one working its way through the EU to have mandatory GPS-linked speed limiters on cars to reduce the chances of this kind of thing happening as often as it does? There's over 40,000 Americans killed by cars every year, and something like a third of those fatal accidents are linked to excessive speed.
> 
> EDIT: I now see the latest is that she's been in 13 previous crashes and was not intoxicated at the time of this latest crash. It seems that she simply decided to kill as many people as possible.


wow wow and more wow. incredible. what the hell


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

AZGolf said:


> EDIT: I now see the latest is that she's been in 13 previous crashes and was not intoxicated at the time of this latest crash. It seems that she simply decided to kill as many people as possible.


So with no booze involved, she was trying to kill herself and take others with her?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll say it again.
Wacky doesn't mean fatal (that high speed t-bone crash was brutal to watch- jeeze- people getting killed for just driving through an intersection).
ffs.
This is wacky.


http://imgur.com/k2pjFyO


----------



## 84Cabby82Westy (Apr 4, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> I'll say it again.
> Wacky doesn't mean fatal (that high speed t-bone crash was brutal to watch- jeeze- people getting killed for just driving through an intersection).
> ffs.
> This is wacky.
> ...


Reminds me of a line in the original Die Hard - we're gonna need another fire truck over here. 

Have to give them an 9.6 score for managing to get it up on 2 wheels on both sides of the truck - deducted 0.4 for landing on the side instead of back on the wheels.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Aww. The driver was showing off for the crowd.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Wacky doesn't mean fatal (that high speed t-bone crash was brutal to watch- jeeze- people getting killed for just driving through an intersection).
> ffs.
> This is wacky.


Oh I see it's time for that biannual discussion? This thread hasn't been specific to "wacky" in years. It's just the crash thread.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> Oh I see it's time for that biannual discussion? This thread hasn't been specific to "wacky" in years. It's just the crash thread.


I'm here as a pleasant distraction- not to see Faces of Death video.
If somebody wants to see that type of thing, it's an easy enough google away.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

84Cabby82Westy said:


> Reminds me of a line in the original Die Hard - we're gonna need another fire truck over here.
> 
> Have to give them an 9.6 score for managing to get it up on 2 wheels on both sides of the truck - deducted 0.4 for landing on the side instead of back on the wheels.


ah hahahaha... Straight out of the Keystone Cops era and makes you wonder if this was their first rodeo. wow


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

"turn right now"


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/tu6s9e


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


> "turn right now"
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/tu6s9e


geezus... it's a wonder he didn't take a half dozen others with him


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

That dip in the road just completely took the car by surprise. If he had all of the aids on, they just freaked. Lol.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

It looked like he caught air and was going probably 40mph faster than the surrounding traffic. Maybe 100mph in a 60 zone? It's not hard to lose control when going so fast that you get wheels off the ground. The real issue seems to be that it's a slight bend to the right and the concrete barricade is immediately to the left of the left lane where the Tesla was, so the second bounce that seemed to get the back end off the ground was enough to carry the back end into the concrete barricade. Road conditions that are simple at normal speeds are not so simple when you're doing dramatically over the intended speeds.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

^^agree. hit the 2nd hump right on the down-stroke of the first bounce.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

‘Pure Panic': 15 Hurt After Car Slams Into Arlington Pub, Sparks Fire


Fourteen people were hurt when a car slammed into an Irish pub, causing the building to catch fire in Arlington’s Courthouse neighborhood Friday evening.




www.nbcwashington.com


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

What's with the pointing at the screen?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> It looked like he caught air and was going probably 40mph faster than the surrounding traffic.


Yeah. Too fast for conditions. The bumps pitched the just enough sideways that it couldn't recover.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> What's with the pointing at the screen?


That's where the Crosstour was,


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> That's where the Crosstour was,


Ooh... yeah.
I thought maybe that was your Crosstour.
Haven't been in that Crosstour thread in forever.
-
Lucky nobody was just straight up killed in the crash based on where the car ended up and fire.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Yikes, that’s all a 25mph zone stoplight T intersection right next to the courthouse and police station.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

What in the hell is going on with people spearing through intersections at 3 times normal speed and hitting buildings, either accidentally, under the influence, or on purpose? We just had a guy slam into a benefit for victims of a fire in a parking lot, killing someone and injuring 14.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

dubdaze68 said:


> What in the hell is going on with people spearing through intersections at 3 times normal speed and hitting buildings, either accidentally, under the influence, or on purpose? We just had a guy slam into a benefit for victims of a fire in a parking lot, killing someone and injuring 14.


After he did that, he went home and killed his mother with a hammer. Quite a nutcase, cops got him. But yeah, never in the past did I ever hear or see reports of cars slamming into buildings like they do now.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm guessing it smelled pretty good....



> Officials said the truck had been carrying beef and produce.


From what I saw...it was all chubs of ground beef. The fireball suggests it was not the lean stuff?












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559513904950042624








All lanes reopen after Walmart truck erupts in flames on I-77 near Uptown Charlotte
 

The truck, believed to have been carrying meat, burst into flames Tuesday morning after crashing at the exit for Interstate 277.




www.wcnc.com


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Nothing like a diesel fueled BBQ.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Make mine medium rare, please; nothing worse than overdone beef


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dubdaze68 said:


> Nothing like a diesel fueled BBQ.


Too bad they didn't have some pork in there as well.


----------



## kowabonga (Jul 13, 2010)

Cops wake up woman sleeping in car. Startled, she jams a screwdriver in steering column and starts car, races off and plows into nearby vehicle, causing rollover.









Woman found asleep in car outside Fred Meyer ends up causing rollover wreck in Bellevue


Officers say they found a woman asleep in a car parked outside a Fred Meyer moments before she caused a rollover wreck. It started at 9:20 a. m.




komonews.com


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

kowabonga said:


> Cops wake up woman sleeping in car. Startled, she jams a screwdriver in steering column and starts car, races off and plows into nearby vehicle, causing rollover.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F*ck yeah!


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

FLEE! crash.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

This just happened not too far away from me.

Surveillance video shows crash that brought down light pole, shut down part of busy North Side road – WPXI


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559873625271975941
Watch the security camera footage in the first link to see the children run away from the vehicle.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Christ, were they coming down North, or did they swerve off Federal? I'm just glad that MLK wasn't back in session, that could have killed a bunch of kids walking home from school.


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

2 doors said:


> We had a massive T-storm come through northern B-more yesterday evening (2-4" of rain in about 30 minutes). I had to pick up my oldest from her lifeguard job. I'm glad I had my SUV as I was driving through inches of water on some of the roads. Luckily I didn't see any wacky accidents.


Heads up, accidents is no longer what car crashes and collisions should be called. They are not accidental. They’re brought on by decisions, from road engineers, planners, car manufacturers, drivers, a combination of them all, etc.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

dubdaze68 said:


> Christ, were they coming down North, or did they swerve off Federal? I'm just glad that MLK wasn't back in session, that could have killed a bunch of kids walking home from school.


Apparently they were flying up and down North a few times. The story on reddit is the crossing guard at Federal had had enough (if you know her you know she doesn't mess around) and stepped out to get them to stop. They swerved to miss her and ended up where they ended up and then ran. Very lucky nobody was injured.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

whoisglipglop said:


> Heads up, accidents is no longer what car crashes and collisions should be called. They are not accidental. They’re brought on by decisions, from road engineers, planners, car manufacturers, drivers, a combination of them all, etc.


They never have been accidents.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Great. Cause havoc, mayhem and heavy damage, then run like hell. Scum.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

I didn't see this posted yet, just amazing video. Semi hits another semi, and it does a slow roll off a bridge. Amazingly, no one hurt.









VIDEO: Heavy truck plunges off SH 225 in Pasadena, man amazingly walks away


Two 18-wheelers were involved in a collision, causing one of the heavy trucks to flip off the overpass on State Highway 225 and Red Bluff Road, according to the Pasadena Police Department. Luckily, no one was seriously injured, police said. A witness recorded dash camera video of the incident...




news.google.com


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Alpha-3 said:


> I didn't see this posted yet, just amazing video. Semi hits another semi, and it does a slow roll off a bridge. Amazingly, no one hurt.


Fixed.


----------



## whoisglipglop (Nov 4, 2016)

2 doors said:


> They never have been accidents.


Agreed. But we know enough to use better words now than we used to.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not quite an accident as there was no actual damage.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


>


Did the Rimac back into that motorcycle?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Nissan Juke becomes aware, self immolates, we all know why...


















Driver says Nissan SUV caught fire without being in crash


"Nissan definitely needs to be aware of what’s going on, and anyone that has a Nissan Juke needs to be aware of what happened to my vehicle."




www.wsoctv.com


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

S1ack said:


> Nissan Juke becomes aware, self immolates, we all know why...
> 
> View attachment 213413
> 
> ...


One less to assault my eyeballs...


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)




----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

oh man


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

AZGolf said:


> View attachment 214618


They should've fit the entire sign on the front section and another upside-down copy on the back section.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

"Hand me a 14mm wrench please....... for the oil plug"



http://imgur.com/SHPTpEM


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/jDWgHIo


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/jDWgHIo


That's pure comedic gold.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Double-V said:


> That's pure comedic gold.



Looks like thermal run-away.
I'm thinking snow shovel the battery pack (looks like it separates from the frame) and drop in the pool.
Then wheel the rest outside - and also maybe into the pool.

Really though not a lot of time to do anything coherent in that oh isht moment.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

S1ack said:


> Looks like thermal run-away.
> I'm thinking snow shovel the battery pack (looks like it separates from the frame) and drop in the pool.
> Then wheel the rest outside - and also maybe into the pool.
> 
> Really though not a lot of time to do anything coherent in that oh isht moment.


Moral of the video is don't recharge lithium batteries in enclosed or attached structures.
I have no idea what I would have done but panic either, that a scary situation to put yourself in.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

I should buy a couple home fire extinguishers. My ex took my last one.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Double-V said:


> That's pure comedic gold.


LOLOLOLOL . Sure is; why on earth would you charge that INSIDE your living space????? Nitwit. Runs around like chicken little, slipping and sliding and not addressing the fire. Oh, ''the sky is falling, my room is burning, what do I do?''


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Alpha-3 said:


> LOLOLOLOL . Sure is; why on earth would you charge that INSIDE your living space????? Nitwit. Runs around like chicken little, slipping and sliding and not addressing the fire. Oh, ''the sky is falling, my room is burning, what do I do?''


I could see this being a common issue for city apartment dwellers with ebikes but without garages. Some ebikes have removable batteries so owners can leave the bike locked outside and bring the battery inside to charge. 
Why the person didn’t try to roll the scooter out on to the patio is the question.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

I’m sure that fire was over 3000 degrees, I don’t see anyone wanting to grab something that hot to roll out of a sliding glass door.
It’s almost as hot as a magnesium fire.

I think I need to get some new fire extinguishers after watching that. Battery gadgets and magnesium parts in the garage.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> LOLOLOLOL . Sure is; why on earth would you charge that INSIDE your living space????? Nitwit. Runs around like chicken little, slipping and sliding and not addressing the fire. Oh, ''the sky is falling, my room is burning, what do I do?''


LOLOLOL? I'm sure the average person would not be aware that they should be concerned about charing that inside. Looks like it was just after Christmas - it was probably brand new.



spockcat said:


> Why the person didn’t try to roll the scooter out on to the patio is the question.


I'm sure that neither of us would be willing to grab that rolling bomb and walk it outside.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

philf1fan said:


> Moral of the video is *don't recharge lithium batteries in enclosed or attached structures.*
> I have no idea what I would have done but panic either, that a scary situation to put yourself in.


while I agree to the bolded where do you charge your phone?

I admit I charge mine on the counter


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Strange Mud said:


> while I agree to the bolded where do you charge your phone?


It comes down to the size of the battery and how quickly you're charging it.
I'd expect we'll see more cell phone mishaps as super fast charging becomes more common, but with total energy storage of 20 Wh or less, it's less likely to cause a catastrophe than batteries that store hundreds or thousands of Wh.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> It comes down to the size of the battery and how quickly you're charging it.
> I'd expect we'll see more cell phone mishaps as super fast charging becomes more common, but with total energy storage of 20 Wh or less, it's less likely to cause a catastrophe than batteries that store hundreds or thousands of Wh.


While size of the battery speaks to the severity of the fire, the causes of the fires are more varied. Poor quality control in battery cell manufacture can lead to contamination/defects that are likely to short out. Improper charging (too fast or too much) can lead to fires. The Samsung issue was that the cells weren't allowed to expand as they charged and the pressure caused internal shorts. While a scooter or car fire could burn a house down, a cell phone or laptop sitting on a pile of papers that caught on fire could do plenty of damage as well.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

2 doors said:


> While size of the battery speaks to the severity of the fire, the causes of the fires are more varied. Poor quality control in battery cell manufacture can lead to contamination/defects that are likely to short out. Improper charging (too fast or too much) can lead to fires. The Samsung issue was that the cells weren't allowed to expand as they charged and the pressure caused internal shorts. While a scooter or car fire could burn a house down, a cell phone or laptop sitting on a pile of papers that caught on fire could do plenty of damage as well.


When I start thinking of how many lithium batteries I have in the house, there are a lot of potential failure points.

3 laptops
4 tablets
3 iPhones
4 Ryobi tool batteries
2 56v lawnmower batteries
1 ebike (basement garage, could still take out the house)
2 cordless vacuums

God knows how many small devices use lithium for their storage, can't even begin to guess.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

2 doors said:


> the causes of the fires are more varied


I was trying to keep it basic. In context, the response was towards the different attitudes between charging an EV in the garage vs. a cell phone on a bedside table.
I considered going into a longer winded discussion about energy density, charge rates, cell chemistry and construction quality differences between respected phone OEMs and fly-by-night amazon e-scooter retailers, but figured that depth wasn't necessary.

I've enjoyed more excitement with Li+ batteries than most people will in a lifetime (hopefully), and yet I still charge my cellphone next to the bed at night, and don't consider it to be an inconsistent attitude.
A 20wH cell phone contains roughly the energy of an M-80. A 100wH laptop is akin to a hand grenade. These 1.2kWh packs cut a metal case in half like it was butter.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

Alpha-3 said:


> LOLOLOLOL . Sure is; why on earth would you charge that INSIDE your living space????? Nitwit.


My friend parked his Honda motor scooter in his living room in the winter, when he was single (obviously) and lived in a small condo. He did at least drain the gas from it, though.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Surf Green said:


> A 20wH cell phone contains roughly the energy of an M-80. A 100wH laptop is akin to a hand grenade. These 1.2kWh packs cut a metal case in half like it was butter.


Stop it. Batteries are not explosives. Do you know what is? Gasoline vapors. Do the math on the explosive energy of 40 gallons of gasoline for the typical American garage with two SUVs parked side by side with full gas tanks. Since even a Tesla Model S only has the equivalent of something like 3 gallons of gas and that's 1000x the energy capacity of a 100wh laptop, a coupld SUVs with full gasoline tanks must have the explosive energy of a bunker-buster bomb, right?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

AZGolf said:


> Batteries are not explosives.


If you can point out where I said they were explosives, feel free to return to your keyboard rage smashing. 
It was a simple go **** yourself *energy content comparison*, and now looking at it, I was completely wrong. A 20WH cell phone battery contains 72,000 joules of energy, whereas an M-80 contains only 22,000.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

How is a battery fire in a living room is a Wacky Traffic Accident?


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

Well, it was Wacky!


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

Senior Member said:


> How is a battery fire in a living room is a Wacky Traffic Accident?


Hey, it's TCL, wherre we can make anything fit in a thread because we know how to embed a video of a living room fire. It was pretty impressive though, I gotta admit that.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Surf Green said:


> If you can point out where I said they were explosives, feel free to return to your keyboard rage smashing.


Sure, right here:



Surf Green said:


> A 100wH laptop is akin to a hand grenade.


Easiest game of hide and seek ever.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

AZGolf said:


> Easiest game of hide and seek ever.





Surf Green said:


> A 20wH cell phone *contains roughly the energy* of an M-80. A 100wH laptop is akin to a hand grenade. These 1.2kWh packs cut a metal case in half like it was butter.


The comment, when not taken out of context, is about the relative energy capacity between different sized packs. Deep down I'm sure you knew that, but can't resist any opportunity to sling your e-peen out
Can we be sure that you are, as we speak, writing Randall to point out how the 'error' in his comic has also offended your literal sensibilities?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Hand Cannon said:


> Hey, it's TCL, wherre we can make anything fit in a thread because we know how to embed a video of a living room fire. It was pretty impressive though, I gotta admit that.


Like this.


http://imgur.com/a/cBTZlDS


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

Senior Member said:


> Like this.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/cBTZlDS


heh... that's no accident........................that's insanity


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

holee cow. well it looks like a visit to teh glass folks ... or is that special 'tesla' glass


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

hail storm... user name checks out

you in tehas?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Wheelstand said:


> holee cow. well it looks like a visit to teh glass folks ... or is that special 'tesla' glass


I wouldn't be surprised if it's totaled. Imagine what the sheet metal looks like.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Nothing else on the car would be destroyed though. Typically the deceptively simple totalling of cars is due to having 18 airbags blown, engine & trans wasted from the impact, and the frame bent, even if the vehicle "looks" like it wasn't so bad. In this case, the vehicle will look bad, but it's literally just surface deep damage.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

No pic, but a little wacky. 









Father rams truck into car to stop man police say stalked his teen daughter home from work


The man aggressively tailed the 17-year-old for 11 miles after she left her restaurant job, police said.




www.wsbtv.com





Good guy with a truck content.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

salsa on Interstate 80












https://greeleytribune.net/tomatoes-spill-over-the-interstate-causing-crashes-quips-and-confusion/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564343405479481344


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"Trying to pass thought the sauce" LOL


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Holy hell. At least you won't have to worry about hail dents on the roof panel.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it's totaled. Imagine what the sheet metal looks like.


Yeah it's F'ed. More videos of it here:









Must-See Video: Tesla Model 3 Destroyed In A Massive Hailstorm


Here is a story of a Tesla Model 3, which unluckily encountered a massive hailstorm in Alberta, Canada and was completely destroyed.




insideevs.com


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Aww. There is already a tomato shortage.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Wow, that body is hammered. Quite literally. I want to see the rest of the vehicles as well.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Chicks on the highway.









Police help gather 2,400 chicks spilt at the side of QEW | Globalnews.ca


In a tweet, Ontario Provincial Police (OPP) said some 2,400 chicks had scattered by the Queen Elizabeth Way (QEW), at Ontario Street in Beamsville.




globalnews.ca


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

NUGGETS DOWN!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Chicks on the highway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The look after you realize you were in a serious accident.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> holee cow. well it looks like a visit to teh glass folks ... or is that special 'tesla' glass


That car is a write-off. Major body damage too


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

AZGolf said:


> Nothing else on the car would be destroyed though. Typically the deceptively simple totalling of cars is due to having 18 airbags blown, engine & trans wasted from the impact, and the frame bent, even if the vehicle "looks" like it wasn't so bad. In this case, the vehicle will look bad, but it's literally just surface deep damage.





dubdaze68 said:


> Wow, that body is hammered. Quite literally. I want to see the rest of the vehicles as well.


The car is totaled. Nobody is going to PDR that entire thing.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Car Problems said:


> The car is totaled. Nobody is going to PDR that entire thing.


A Russian youtuber could have it fixed in a week or two at most.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Car Problems said:


> The car is totaled. Nobody is going to PDR that entire thing.


Proof that God hates Teslas.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/zJWKifI


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

There are a few more videos on his channel of the storm - during and after. He did not mention if the sunroof was leaking before the storm or not..


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> salsa on Interstate 80


Damnit, now I'm hungry









Alfredo sauce spill closes part of Tennessee highway – KION546


MEMPHIS, Tenn. (KION-TV) — A portion of Interstate 55 in Memphis, Tennessee, had to partially close Tuesday evening after a tractor-trailer spilled alfredo sauce across the roadway with no pasta in sight. The wreck was reported shortly before 5 p.m., Memphis time. Police and fire crews did not...




kion546.com






> MEMPHIS, Tenn. (KION-TV) — A portion of Interstate 55 in Memphis, Tennessee, had to partially close Tuesday evening after a tractor-trailer spilled alfredo sauce across the roadway with no pasta in sight.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Dang, came here to post the alfredo spill...

Here's the clip anyway.






Any bet on what's the next food item to spill on the highway this week?


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

@McMike said:


> There are a few more videos on his channel of the storm - during and after. He did not mention if the sunroof was leaking before the storm or not..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If he had a Cybertruck there wouldn't be any dents or broken glass.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> If he had a Cybertruck there wouldn't be any dents or broken glass.


It would have sent the hail back into the sky to think about what it has done.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

@McMike said:


> It would have sent the hail back into the sky to think about what it has done.


ah hahhaha


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

spockcat said:


> If he had a Cybertruck there wouldn't be any dents or broken glass.


Yes, because he would be so far in the future that the weather-control machines would prevent hail from happening anywhere.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

It's a no win situation. Park the car in your garage, and it will burn down your house. Park it outside and the car gets destroyed by the elements.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Wow, that's some incredible damage by that hail. I knew they would dimple a car over but I never saw that shattering of windshield and roof!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/z7Kdghc


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

That's one of the best animations I've seen in a very long time. A+


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Breakdown of civil society contained within.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/x599ua

In case that's not crazy enough for you:



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/x55zev


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

No surprise one if the idiots in the first video had a gun .
Up until then I thought it was just a good ol' game of car tag.
I wouldn't have stuck around to video it though. It always the innocent bystander that gets hurt.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Man, that Jeep incident, the driver ended up in the vacated passenger seat. Lol. And that NYC incident definitely looked drug related to me.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Found the sink hole.
This was on USF campus.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/ApZJEAx


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

good god.. reminds me of having a 'larger girl' on the back. I pulled a wheelie and almost dropped her azz on the pavement. wow... that is some air there


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Wow, she's lucky she didn't go splat on the pavement.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

0dd_j0b said:


> Found the sink hole.
> This was on USF campus.


FIFY


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> FIFY


Thank you.

Can we also see a bit more of what's in front of the truck?


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

We had a corn spill from a truck that took a clover leaf on ramp too fast last week.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

So with the trucker shortage, are there a lot more heavy truck crashes now due to an influx of inexperienced drivers filling those thousands of job openings from all the boomer truckers that retired or died in the pandemic? I can only find government data through 2019. (source)


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

dubdaze68 said:


> Man, that Jeep incident, the driver ended up in the vacated passenger seat.


He ended up on the sand to the right of the vehicle


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

That was the passenger. The driver, you can see his head pop up as his body clears the center console.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

dubdaze68 said:


> That was the passenger. The driver, you can see his head pop up as his body clears the center console.


If the passenger is the dude flying in the air, then we agree. The dude in the air ended up on the sand.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

AZGolf said:


> So with the trucker shortage, are there a lot more heavy truck crashes now due to an influx of inexperienced drivers filling those thousands of job openings from all the boomer truckers that retired or died in the pandemic? I can only find government data through 2019. (source)


It's interesting you note that; in the past, I've always considered heavy truck/big rig drivers some of the safest around. Now, I'm really concerned when I get near one, I really think they're all borderline dangerous to be near. I sometimes take a quick glance up at the driver, and they're almost always holding a cell phone instead of watching where they're going. I see them weaving, straddling lanes, even tailgating cars at high speed. I was behind one in the Smokies a few weeks ago, it took a curve at speed and almost went over; I saw its tires begin to lift, and thought, oh ***. He/she recovered, but it was close.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

AZGolf said:


> So with the trucker shortage, are there a lot more heavy truck crashes now due to an influx of inexperienced drivers filling those thousands of job openings from all the boomer truckers that retired or died in the pandemic? I can only find government data through 2019. (source)


I want to be one of those inexperienced drivers...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Alpha-3 said:


> It's interesting you note that; in the past, I've always considered heavy truck/big rig drivers some of the safest around. Now, I'm really concerned when I get near one, I really think they're all borderline dangerous to be near. I sometimes take a quick glance up at the driver, and they're almost always holding a cell phone instead of watching where they're going. I see them weaving, straddling lanes, even tailgating cars at high speed. I was behind one in the Smokies a few weeks ago, it took a curve at speed and almost went over; I saw its tires begin to lift, and thought, oh ***. He/she recovered, but it was close.


I noticed the same thing. I stay as far as possible from trucks. When some knucklehead truck driver starts tailgating me, I just slow down, don't hit the brake, just slow down, until they get the message.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I noticed the same thing. I stay as far as possible from trucks. When some knucklehead truck driver starts tailgating me, I just slow down, don't hit the brake, just slow down, until they get the message.


Yep, I do the exact same thing. No brakes, just come off cruise and slow it down, then they go right around you.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

4MotionMongrel said:


> I want to be one of those inexperienced drivers...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

On site repairs! Sounds like the perfect guy to land on.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Should buff out?


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

I'll have to look out for flying trucks next time I visit Cranston.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

MBrown said:


> I'll have to look out for flying trucks next time I visit Cranston.


Flying is not a problem. The landing is the problem.  

🍺


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Flying is not a problem. The landing is the problem.
> 
> 🍺


If you can walk away from a landing, it's a good landing. If you use the truck the next day, it's an outstanding landing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Police chase but what a dramatic ending. wow









Watch Police Cruiser Ram And Nearly Run Over Suspect's Truck During Pursuit | Carscoops


The 30-year-old man has been hit with multiple charges, including reckless driving and first-degree assault of a cop




www.carscoops.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

We finally found a good use for Coors. Washing our highways.









A truck collision turns a Florida highway into a silver sea of beer cans


A highway north of Tampa, Fla., had to close temporarily Wednesday morning after a semitrailer carrying cases of Coors Light beer crashed. Minor injuries were reported.




www.npr.org


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

of the 3 major watered down light pilsner beers, Coors is the best... Bud is colored water (they even advertised it as water). Miller has more 'flavor' but it's not a good flavor. Coors is better tasting, sweeter, AND their brewery is kickass and the greenest (zero landfill waste - 99.99% recycled waste).

Change_My_Mind.JPG


----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

haddalyerdown


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pabst >


col.mustard said:


> of the 3 major watered down light pilsner beers, Coors is the best... Bud is colored water (they even advertised it as water). Miller has more 'flavor' but it's not a good flavor. Coors is better tasting, sweeter, AND their brewery is kickass and the greenest (zero landfill waste - 99.99% recycled waste).
> 
> Change_My_Mind.JPG


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> of the 3 major watered down light pilsner beers, Coors is the best... Bud is colored water (they even advertised it as water). Miller has more 'flavor' but it's not a good flavor. Coors is better tasting, sweeter, AND their brewery is kickass and the greenest (zero landfill waste - 99.99% recycled waste).
> 
> Change_My_Mind.JPG


Coors Banquet. I owe my loyalty to Smokey and The Bandit


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

bnkrpt311 said:


> Pabst >





Spoiler: PBR


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

S1ack said:


> Spoiler: PBR


Ewwwww, gross. 🤪 I'd sooner have a Colt45 than PBR.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Must watch all the way to the end 



__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/xm16xf


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Jesus, move your f*cking car out of the way. I don't get it why people are adamant at keeping their car in an awkward spot after a small crash.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Alpha-3 said:


> Ewwwww, gross. 🤪 I'd sooner have a Colt45 than PBR.


Ya know, it's more about Dennis Hopper grabbing a very young Paul Atriedes by the neck and screaming what he did, than about the quality of PBR. One can only assume David Lynch got money for that.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cop parks police car on railroad tracks. Takes woman into custody and puts her in handcuffs in the back of the car. Train comes along and hits police car. Woman is seriously injured.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

That is disgusting and the cops involved (yes, the ones sitting around while the train blares in the distance) need to be just nailed. Won't change what happened to her though.. gawd


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Must watch all the way to the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez, what is wrong with people - it looks like a barnyard of brainless chickens trying to run in all directions.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

And yet, these are the people that we depend on to be rational and calm in dangerous situations.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/c2FPIws


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/c2FPIws


----------



## Rocky3Raccoon (Jul 31, 2021)

Defund the Police, Right?


----------



## 84Cabby82Westy (Apr 4, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/c2FPIws


Looks like a scene from a crappy 70's/80's TV show. Maybe Dukes of Hazard or BJ & the Bear?


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

Alpha-3 said:


> Geez, what is wrong with people - it looks like a barnyard of brainless chickens trying to run in all directions.


what i saw was witnesses boxing in someone who was involved and trying to flee....


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/AnGp1Cf


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/AnGp1Cf


Sir, you can't park there.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Sir, you can't park there.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/AnGp1Cf


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Sir, you can't park there.


But I just attended a lecture on work-life balance. 

🍺


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

84Cabby82Westy said:


> Looks like a scene from a crappy 70's/80's TV show. Maybe Dukes of Hazard or BJ & the Bear?


The straight to video release "Blues Brothers in Europe"


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/AnGp1Cf


Sweet 50/50 grind.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

84Cabby82Westy said:


> Looks like a scene from a crappy 70's/80's TV show. Maybe Dukes of Hazard or BJ & the Bear?


The cop cars in those were definitely not hatchbacks.

I'm thinking it's the EU.

Also thinking staged. Not a hint of anti-lock action in the first 'cop' car.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

S1ack said:


> The cop cars in those were definitely not hatchbacks.
> 
> I'm thinking it's the EU.
> 
> Also thinking staged. Not a hint of anti-lock action in the first 'cop' car.


And whoever is holding the camera already knows each vehicle is going to hit.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

why is the guy afraid to be seen filming? I'd fully expect every person that passed me to pull out their phone for a pic/video if I did something that wacky.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Atwood Ontario Canada

"
The process to remove a truck that crashed into a building in Atwood a month ago started on Wednesday, as portions of the building were torn down to help dislodge the truck.

The logging truck and trailer crashed into the building around 6:15 a.m. Sep. 5, 2022. Diana Henning lives across the street from the crash site, and said she has been waiting for the demolition to happen ever since the crash.
help dislodge the truck.

The logging truck and trailer crashed into the building around 6:15 a.m. Sep. 5, 2022. Diana Henning lives across the street from the crash site, and said she has been waiting for the demolition to happen ever since the crash.

ADVERTISEMENT

“Every day you’d wonder if they’re going to do something, but they’d always put it off,” Henning said.


The building was originally a funeral home and furniture store. It was being turned into apartments, but had to be torn down because the truck hit the other side of the doublewide structure and was lodged in the building."


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

*Driver slams into dozens of parked cars in South L.A. neighborhood*
The driver struck up to 30 vehicles before coming to a stop, a Los Angeles Police Department spokesperson said.
video in link: Driver slams into dozens of parked cars in South L.A. neighborhood

*____

Distracted Driver on The 405 Freeway*
A motorist on the 405 Freeway in Orange County was captured on video driving their vehicle with the tailgate completely open and a missing passenger-side front tire.






*____*

Over the summer, an elderly woman in a 55+ community about a mile away, drove thru her garage, kitchen, and living room when she had a supposed medical emergency and confused her gas/brake pedal. I don't have any pictures as they kept the garage door closed while doing the repairs.




I can't wait for myself or my family to be killed by someone because they had a 'medical emergency' and floored it through a bank window or over the crub and sidewalk. Are they charged with anything, or do all these people get off scot free because of 'medical emergency', and we're all lucky no one was killed (this time)?


----------



## AutoBear (Oct 31, 2014)

More here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577717561969578003


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I can't tell if drugs or severe mental health issue. Either and or both?


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Bizarre, only in Floriduh or Californiuh


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

From Instagram.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe some bad language.



http://imgur.com/kTgztnP


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

That's some narration.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

What in the absolute.....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AutoBear said:


> More here:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577717561969578003


That looks like one of her wheels (face down in the well), but where is her spare? Did she lose her spare while driving?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

@McMike said:


> That looks like one of her wheels (face down in the well), but where is her spare? Did she lose her spare while driving?


Good question. Doesn't even look like it's a car that would come with the puncture fix kit instead of a spare. Did she change the spare by herself?


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Happened this morning:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423710556603169


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> Happened this morning:


Finally, an appropriate use for vertical video!


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

GoFaster said:


> Happened this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423710556603169


Happens all the time around here. Nine overpasses in the lower mainland were hit in the first seven months of the year.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I still can't figure out how drivers don't notice the gigantic dump box going up, or that the wind resistance has changed.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Maybe some bad language.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kTgztnP


Is that you, Justin Roiland?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Police: Car hits SUV, sending it into NJ restaurant, hurting 3


The crash early Wednesday in Hawthorne sent both drivers and one passenger for treatment of injuries, according to Fair Lawn police.




nj1015.com





"Police said a 57-year-old man from Oak Ridge was driving a 2010 *Nissan Altima* west on Loretto Avenue when it struck the Honda, which was headed north on Lincoln Avenue, pushing the SUV into the building."


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

dubdaze68 said:


> I still can't figure out how drivers don't notice the gigantic dump box going up, or that the wind resistance has changed.


Or why dump trucks don't come with a simple pressure switch that activates a huge red light and buzzer if you go over a certain speed or past 1st gear without the dump bed in the fully down position. Cars have had a warning indicator for when a door or trunk isn't closed all the way and the stakes are quite a lot higher for a dump truck with the bed not fully lowered.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Some local carnage, this school bus had just dropped off students, it took a half hour to extricate the driver from this mess. I have told people for years, school buses may be the most unsafe type of vehicle on the road today. Ancient box truck frames with bodies from aftermarket suppliers (Blue Bird, Wayne, etc) that have changed little in 50 years to keep costs low.
Good Samaritan jumps into action to help school bus driver injured in violent crash – WPXI


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

dubdaze68 said:


> Some local carnage, this school bus had just dropped off students, it took a half hour to extricate the driver from this mess. I have told people for years, school buses may be the most unsafe type of vehicle on the road today. Ancient box truck frames with bodies from aftermarket suppliers (Blue Bird, Wayne, etc) that have changed little in 50 years to keep costs low.
> Good Samaritan jumps into action to help school bus driver injured in violent crash – WPXI


They're aluminum cans on wheels. And windows too small to crawl through when it falls off a cliff/embankment into a body of water and all the kids end up drowning.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

^
That is one hell of a hit, even for an aluminum can


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

dubdaze68 said:


> Some local carnage, this school bus had just dropped off students, it took a half hour to extricate the driver from this mess. I have told people for years, school buses may be the most unsafe type of vehicle on the road today. Ancient box truck frames with bodies from aftermarket suppliers (Blue Bird, Wayne, etc) that have changed little in 50 years to keep costs low.
> Good Samaritan jumps into action to help school bus driver injured in violent crash – WPXI


That big, metal archway across the road seems like an unnecessary hazard.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

GreenandChrome said:


> They're aluminum cans on wheels. And windows too small to crawl through when it falls off a cliff/embankment into a body of water and all the kids end up drowning.


I believe they're now required to have emergency exit windows. But that assumes the kids can find the nearest one and know how to open it.










School buses are statistically the safest vehicles on the road, but that's just because they're so rarely involved in a crash, not because the passengers have a good chance of escaping without serious injuries if one is involved in a crash.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

dubdaze68 said:


> I have told people for years, school buses may be the most unsafe type of vehicle on the road today.


Statistically they are the safest form of road transportation.






School Bus Safety







www.ntsb.gov







NTSB said:


> Every day across the country, nearly 500,000 buses carry more than 25 million students to and from school and activities.
> 
> School buses are the safest vehicles on the road, and one of the safest modes of transportation overall. In fact, children are much safer traveling in school buses than in any other vehicle, whether they’re going to or from school, a field trip, or a sporting event. They’re even safer riding in a school bus than in a car with their parents.


There's room for improvement, sure, but statistically they are already the safest vehicles.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Statisticly, but is that because of the way they operate? Low speeds, lots of stop and start, short trips. I'm speaking more of design and construction.. Ever see when they have school bus demo derbies? Horrifying.

I mean, look at the frame on this one. Completely intact. But, look at the deformation on the body, and the seats within, which are bolted to the tin can.









And that giant metal sign is just the welcome/goodbye sign for Forest Hills, a suburb of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

dubdaze68 said:


> Statisticly, but is that because of the way they operate? Low speeds, lots of stop and start, short trips. I'm speaking more of design and construction.. Ever see when they have school bus demo derbies? Horrifying.
> 
> I mean, look at the frame on this one. Completely intact. But, look at the deformation on the body, and the seats within, which are bolted to the tin can.
> 
> ...


geezus... yep... 'safe' because they generally are not really doing much beyond low speed. But if they do happen to go off road and hit something solid, it's a true wipeout. Pics prove it. Nothing 'safe' about that design.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Chiming in as a first responder here. Buses are surprisingly tough to cut into. You know the three horizontal black angular metal? That's not just for rigidity. The bottom one is at floor height. The middle one is at hip height, and the seats are bolted to the side in that area. The top one is shoulder height for a typical student. It's easier and quicker to use the built-in emergency egress features than to cut them, including a simple one a lot of people aren't aware of. The windshields of most newer buses are held in by a removable rubber gasket. Pull the ring, strip the gasket out, and remove the entire glass. Clean and quick.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

GoFaster said:


> Happened this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=423710556603169


It turns out that the driver behind the dump truck had a dashcam on. Caution: strong language.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Yoink.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Watched over and over


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

This is nuts... and all survived. start at 20 seconds in. screwball subscribe title


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Whoa. If I were that guy in the Porsche, I would play the lottery. Lol.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

dubdaze68 said:


> Whoa. If I were that guy in the Porsche, I would play the lottery. Lol.


If he had been really lucky, a broken expansion joint wouldn't have left him in that spot in the first place.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

dubdaze68 said:


> And that giant metal sign is just the welcome/goodbye sign for Forest Hills, a suburb of Pittsburgh.


Doesn't make it any less stupid to put there


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IdiotsInCars/comments/yd2lo9


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

yeah... let's take out some completely innocent person here. kind of amazing how easily some cars flip and roll









 Trying to exit at the last minute - WTF


797 points • 175 comments




9gag.com


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Sump said:


> Doesn't make it any less stupid to put there


It's close to an intersection on a 35mph road, in the vinicity of other traffic signs like it.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

I know that the cops often overestimate speed in accidents, but I can't imagine being first on this scene and trying to figure out what is what, assessing people for injuries/death. 

Body cam shows 150 mph crash scene that killed two (ksn.com)


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

so he is flying along in a mustang on the wrong side of the road. And he is the one to get outta the hospital the next day. what the hell


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

@Chmeeee above:


ahhh...I-4 tourist district area in orlando by the signage....i rightfully avoid that side of town, especially on the interstate.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

*Arkansas biker erupts in flames after being tased during chase with state police*









Video shows man's backpack burst into flames after being tased by Arkansas State Police


Video shows man's backpack burst into flames after being tased by Arkansas State Police




www.4029tv.com


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

...........a gallon of frickin' gasoline. I was gonna guess Lithium Ion batteries.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

A gallon of gasoline packs the explosive power of *14 sticks of dynamite.

Huh...*


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/CemWOUl


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Came here to post that. Lol. Idiots.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Atl-Atl said:


> *Arkansas biker erupts in flames after being tased during chase with state police*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Atl-Atl said:


> *Arkansas biker erupts in flames after being tased during chase with state police*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hilarious!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Too bad he didn't buy a speeding pass.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/uOft8KY


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/uOft8KY


That was unexpected.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

@ Costco gas line.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> @ Costco gas line.


Dotted line=free for all ?
Would a solid line have helped 🤔


----------



## Porky Pig (Oct 28, 2021)

Senior Member said:


> @ Costco gas line.


I may have crashed but I'm ahead of you!


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

This is why you can't pump your own gas in Jersey


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

The plate fits.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Porky Pig said:


> I may have crashed but I'm ahead of you!
> View attachment 233009


Many cars included me went ahead of both of them, filled and left while they were still waiting on the police to arrive.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> Many cars included me went ahead of both of them, filled and left while they were still waiting on the police to arrive.


Do you even need police for a parking lot incident? I've certainly heard of many departments that just refuse to come out if it's on private property and there's no injuries. You're expected to take pictures and just send it in to your respective insurance companies in those cases.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


he's attempting to escape from police from a moving vehicle?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Wheelstand said:


> he's attempting to escape from police from a moving vehicle?


yes


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Wheelstand said:


> he's attempting to escape from police from a moving vehicle?


It happens all the time in chase videos because the cops have to divide their attention between the person(s) running and the fact there's a multi-ton vehicle now heading down the street (they seem to usually do this in neighborhoods in fact) which is a big public safety problem if the cops don't first stop/block the runaway vehicle before chasing the suspect.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

Why the pixelated frames? Was his d*CJ out?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

philf1fan said:


> Why the pixelated frames? Was his d*CJ out?


I think the license plate pixelation was to big.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

TaaT said:


> I think the license plate pixelation was to big.


It looked like maybe it was a stolen company van and they were pixelating the company's name and/or logo on the van too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

someone apparently believed Musk when he said a Tesla can be used as a boat

( yes he was talking about the cyber truck)


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Wheelstand said:


> he's attempting to escape from police from a moving vehicle?


 Pretty wild that he bails, the van stops abruptly on a barrier and he goes sailing out in front and fairly easy to pick up from there


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

I wasn't sure if this was deserving it's own thread, but after searching for road rage posts decided to include it here.

Cliff notes. Man causes accident, attacks victim, then his car in several ways.
Clear mental distress involved.










Bad day?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

philf1fan said:


> Bad day?


Dude needs a refill on his Ritalin.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

philf1fan said:


> Cliff notes. Man causes accident, attacks victim, then his car in several ways.


Since when does CTV cares about what's happening in Texas?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

philf1fan said:


> I wasn't sure if this was deserving it's own thread, but after searching for road rage posts decided to include it here.
> 
> Cliff notes. Man causes accident, attacks victim, then his car in several ways.
> Clear mental distress involved.
> ...


I hate news items like this where they take a perfectly good video and chop it up while cutting back and forth to an interview. Bonus points for playing the segments of the video out of order.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/MfE3QHy


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Was that truck accident on purpose, or just the old "gas instead of brake" thing? And that crazy guy...Notice the car has no plates, like this is what he set out to do in his lunacy.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

dubdaze68 said:


> Was that truck accident on purpose, or just the old "gas instead of brake" thing? And that crazy guy...Notice the car has no plates, like this is what he set out to do in his lunacy.


He was running from the cops just prior to the crash with another article saying he was clocked over 100 mph prior to the crash. It's not clear if he lost control or it was intentional, but it does say he left the highway to drive through the airport fence before running into the building. It may have been an attempted suicide and he didn't count on actually making it through the building rather than dying on impact.



https://www.bradenton.com/latest-news/article238538238.html





Bradenton Herald said:


> Prior to the crash, Monsivis’ vehicle, a 2015 GMC Sierra, was traveling north on US 41 in a reckless manner, the FHP report said.
> 
> A New College Police Department officer spotted the vehicle and attempted to over-take it, but lost sight of the vehicle, before it left the roadway and crashed through the chain link fence at the western boundary of the airport, the FHP report said.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

WOW.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/MfE3QHy


I remember that from 3 years ago.


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/MfE3QHy


I want my tickets, and i want my tickets NOW!!


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

AZGolf said:


> He was running from the cops just prior to the crash with another article saying he was clocked over 100 mph prior to the crash. It's not clear if he lost control or it was intentional, but it does say he left the highway to drive through the airport fence before running into the building. It may have been an attempted suicide and he didn't count on actually making it through the building rather than dying on impact.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bradenton.com/latest-news/article238538238.html


Yeah, it looked a little weird on first glance, but pause the video before the impact and the front end is already pretty crunched. Impressive counter, none-the-less.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/sY1Dxd9


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

No serious injuries.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

TaaT said:


> No serious injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly what I'd classify as "wacky"...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

"Father John Bok was on his way to celebrate Sunday Mass when a 17-year-old driver in a SUV had a seizure and passed out. The out-of-control SUV drove over an empty lot and was set to hit Father John's car full bore, but instead it hit a pole and flew into the air, completely clearing Father Jon. "






Just the good ol' boys...


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> "Father John Bok was on his way to celebrate Sunday Mass when a 17-year-old driver in a SUV had a seizure and passed out. The out-of-control SUV drove over an empty lot and was set to hit Father John's car full bore, but instead it hit a pole and flew into the air, completely clearing Father Jon. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hear it for the Public Works Department not skimping out on the footings for that signpost.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> "Father John Bok was on his way to celebrate Sunday Mass when a 17-year-old driver in a SUV had a seizure and passed out. The out-of-control SUV drove over an empty lot and was set to hit Father John's car full bore, but instead it hit a pole and flew into the air, completely clearing Father Jon. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A sign from God.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

I didnt' even know it was legal to make sign posts that strong. They all seem to be of the breakaway variety nowadays.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

That's pretty incredible that the sign actually launched that car high enough to clear


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not the sign. It's those two steel posts and maybe a crub too that helped launch the SUV.


----------



## PiranhaTiguana (May 22, 2021)

Enhance!!


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes playing at 1/4 speed makes it much easier to see what is going on


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Roberto Dimento said:


> Yes playing at 1/4 speed makes it much easier to see what is going on


I was too busy watching the bear in the background.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> I was too busy watching the bear in the background.


do tell.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://imgur.com/QuERicF


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

LOL! Was it attacking, or just blindly running??


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> It's not the sign. It's those two steel posts and maybe a crub too that helped launch the SUV.
> 
> View attachment 235833
> 
> ...


Chili Challenge accepted!


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Emus? Those things are nuts.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/GYm7fLt


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

They just kept driving once the front flipped up on "something". 
I guess they were Explorers.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

It appears to be an Arizona retirement community. Your reaction time drops off a bit when you get older.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> It appears to be an Arizona retirement community. Your reaction time drops off a bit when you get older.


While that's more true for the Explorer, the Corvette didn't seem too concerned about a large SUV being directly in front of them either.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> http://imgur.com/sY1Dxd9


Nine years later, he's probably still mad at that rock.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Oh, gee.......maybe if I go SLOWWW... I'll squeeze past this guy......


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/r0Ah2og


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Driver thought it the 24 hours of Sebring.
I score them.. 200.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Let me introduce you to Senor Understeer.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/r0Ah2og


I feel like this is a great example of the "Did you ever see somebody do something so stupid that you would normally stop and help, but figure it isn't worth it with someone that foolish?" All 3 witnesses just slowed, assessed, and then continued on.


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> I feel like this is a great example of the "Did you ever see somebody do something so stupid that you would normally stop and help, but figure it isn't worth it with someone that foolish?" All 3 witnesses just slowed, assessed, and then continued on.


Hell yeah! I would have probably honked at them, rolled down my window and laughed as loud as possible! Jackass got what they deserved.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

2 doors said:


> Hell yeah! I would have probably honked at them, rolled down my window and laughed as loud as possible! Jackass got what they deserved.


i might not have gone so far...but i might've shouted "karma!"....


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Yeah that's the ultimate point, laugh, and keep driving. Their move was so epically stupid that they deserve everything they got, and you know the crash was mild enough that they're not severely injured.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

When the body shop needs a body shop


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

That Peugeot driver was just making all of the bad decisions.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


> car flips off road


1. "Hey... Hey... you can't park there!".

2. what did I miss? what happened that they locked up their brakes and steered off the road?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

AZGolf said:


> I feel like this is a great example of the "Did you ever see somebody do something so stupid that you would normally stop and help, but figure it isn't worth it with someone that foolish?" All 3 witnesses just slowed, assessed, and then continued on.



Would you not even get out, quickly rush over like you are all concerned... then take a quick selfie in front of the car and bolt?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/OFn1WA4


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I almost did that in my 86 323 but it was a river gorge. Had been up two days at the point. One of several times I was very lucky.
I never drive sleepy now.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/r0Ah2og


Tow truck driver is going to have a head-scratcher when he sees no damage on the front of that car. More photos have definitely been taken.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596656674164871169


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

that's not a wacky traffic accident....it's a @#^%$&-minding-your-own-GD business-life-altering-experience.


damn


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

That 'effin ladder!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

Lexus that caused that was stolen. Wound up on fire.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

OMG.........bad crash, hope that cycle guy was ok.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

That box truck flying past at the start of the video was bad enough...


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Rory Calhoun said:


> That 'effin ladder!!
> View attachment 240148


A step in the wrong direction.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Ugh, I have been lucky with falling asleep behind the wheel a few times.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

And holy ****. After seeing this quite a few times, does "stolen" mean "blow through red lights at 100+"? Be more inconspicuous.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

That dude was going to eat something irregardless. The road he was on doesn't end well even if he made it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> OMG.........bad crash, hope that cycle guy was ok.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

@McMike said:


>


Wow. Humans are tough as hell.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Wow.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


Wowwwwweee. I would've said it was 60/40 (against) that guy lived. Got thru it pretty well, considering how bad he got smacked. And........a stolen car? Besides being a thief, the person driving should be charged with attempted murder, blowing recklessly thru traffic like that.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Alpha-3 said:


> Wowwwwweee. I would've said it was 60/40 (against) that guy lived. Got thru it pretty well, considering how bad he got smacked. And........a stolen car? Besides being a thief, the person driving should be charged with attempted murder, blowing recklessly thru traffic like that.


I can't remember what comment section it was, but there a lot of motorcyclists that didn't waste any time chiming in with their "This is why I always wear the right gear while riding"

Bro what? The only gear you could have worn to save your ass in that accident was a Chevy Colorado.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

@McMike said:


> I can't remember what comment section it was, but there a lot of motorcyclists that didn't waste any time chiming in with their "This is why I always wear the right gear while riding"
> 
> *Bro what? The only gear you could have worn to save your ass in that accident was a Chevy Colorado.*


That's for sure; wearing the right gear has nothing to do with a truck flying into your body at speed, and then ending up under it. I thought it likely that poor guy was the 'bug on a windshield'.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Alpha-3 said:


> Wowwwwweee. I would've said it was 60/40 (against) that guy lived. Got thru it pretty well, considering how bad he got smacked. And........a stolen car? Besides being a thief, the person driving should be charged with attempted murder, blowing recklessly thru traffic like that.


The guy driving the stolen car got off easy since his life didn't continue on after hitting the embankment.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Bro what? The only gear you could have worn to save your ass in that accident was a Chevy Colorado.


I would rather be hit by a Tacoma than that Colorado. The frame has built-in design where it disintegrates to reduce the risk of trauma.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Double-V said:


> I would rather be hit by a Tacoma than that Colorado. The frame has built-in design where it disintegrates to reduce the risk of trauma.


The Colorado and Tacoma have almost the exact same IIHS crash scores with a slight edge to the Colorado in IIHS' updated side impact test. There's no functional safety difference between the two vehicles, especially since they're in roughly the same size and weight category. I mention that last part because if you put a tall, heavy vehicle against a small, low vehicle (think Ram 2500 vs Toyota 86) the smaller vehicle is in a lot of trouble, even if it has the same IIHS ratings. However Tacoma vs Colorado they are functionally identical.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

You got missed by the joke. Some might say is rusted away right before it hit you.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> You got missed by the joke. Some might say is rusted away right before it hit you.


Your comment is so corrosive.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/x1OA9gY




http://imgur.com/sUpua6W


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

If gotta go, let's get something to blow... wow


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

You had me at "Florida Man". Man, that place went up QUICKLY.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Wacky?


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

The fact it happened while they were doing a news bit is the best part, by far.


----------



## GermaniuM (Mar 29, 2001)

I wonder if that truck was equipped with Toyo tires 🤣


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Good thing that truck didn't land on someone standing around the previous crash. That's just insane - I don't know which is worse, Cali or Florida.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Alpha-3 said:


> Good thing that truck didn't land on someone standing around the previous crash. That's just insane - I don't know which is worse, Cali or Florida.


Cali gets its days, but FL is everyday.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> The fact it happened while they were doing a news bit is the best part, by far.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

someone needs to ps that into a shark grin


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bazooka said:


> someone needs to ps that into a shark grin


MS Paint count?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> MS Paint count?
> 
> View attachment 241967


Nice, could use a cigar or a smoke pipe out of the hole.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

OH, dear. That won't buff out..........and expensive! That happened a long while back, though, it's not recent.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> Nice, could use a cigar or a smoke pipe out of the hole.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> MS Paint count?
> 
> View attachment 241967


Hah... just now noticed the eyes


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> View attachment 241993


ga hahaha


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

I like how the camera switches over to daylight mode.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2449541788519379


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

sure as hell nailed that pump as tho he were aiming for it


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Rory Calhoun said:


> sure as hell nailed that pump as tho he were aiming for it


Looks like he Mustanged into the pump by accident.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/l3sWDQj


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Reminds me of the new EVO through the Mistubishi window into a pole at the Bristol TN Mitsubishi dealership.
Don't give them the keys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)

That's why new cars depreciate as soon as they're driven off the showroom floor.

and
Why was someone filming this debacle at that moment?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Damn, those protective barriers are super effective.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

improvius said:


> Damn, those protective barriers are super effective.


It's sloped armor but for a crash barrier.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

By 50 feet they meant 20 I guess


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Unfortunately modern anti-submarine car seats designs make such an impact a back breaking experience.
have a long time customer that broke his back last month because he swerved to miss another car that pulled out across a highway and ended up hitting an steep embankment instead.
Been better off hitting the car solid and letting the crumple zones and airbags do their thing.
Sad that a quick instinctual evasive maneuver to avoid a collision can end up hurting you way worse now.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

In communist China, tolls booth you.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TaaT said:


> porsche through dealer window


are we posting this every other month or... ?


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> are we posting this every other month or... ?


It's on the installment plan


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> By 50 feet they meant 20 I guess


Probably about 40. If most sedans are around 16'-18', the distance below the car was at least the same length of the car. So the nose is around 40' in the air.

Note on Jersey barriers - My b-i-l, while racing, was hit on the outside and forced towards the inside of the racetrack, where the barriers reside to protect lighting, photographers, and safety vehicles, etc. Even at a glancing blow, it launched the nose of the car straight-up, rode down the barrier about 20' before smacking the light pole with the RF corner of the car, knocking out lights at that part of the track. While he never went to the hospital, I'm pretty sure he got concussed from it. The series photographer's wife got the shot, but he couldn't use it because he was in the background - meaning he was in a place he wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> are we posting this every other month or... ?


gotta get those clicks for the cash.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

This is at least the third time this place has been hit. 

First rule of hitting a donut shop... build up a good head of steam and slam it as hard as you can. Don't bother steering.

Open up full screen for best effect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600482703715225601


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Technically the actual curve of distance traveled in the air could be 50 feet total.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> gotta get those clicks for the cash.


I did click on the video above. When can I expect to receive my money?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

GreenandChrome said:


> *Probably about 40. If most sedans are around 16'-18', the distance below the car was at least the same length of the car. So the nose is around 40' in the air.*
> 
> Note on Jersey barriers - My b-i-l, while racing, was hit on the outside and forced towards the inside of the racetrack, where the barriers reside to protect lighting, photographers, and safety vehicles, etc. Even at a glancing blow, it launched the nose of the car straight-up, rode down the barrier about 20' before smacking the light pole with the RF corner of the car, knocking out lights at that part of the track. While he never went to the hospital, I'm pretty sure he got concussed from it. The series photographer's wife got the shot, but he couldn't use it because he was in the background - meaning he was in a place he wasn't supposed to be.


Ahh, ok. I was just looking at air gap below the car. Including the length of the car seems like cheating.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> I did click on the video above. When can I expect to receive my money?


No, damnit, you got it all backwards. Now they're gonna send you a bill!


----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Rory Calhoun said:


> This is at least the third time this place has been hit.


Yup, evidently the jackwagons can't bother to keep from bothering this place. Rough crowd it seems.


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

those customers were extremely lucky.

minding your own business, going about your day...and then suddenly there's a couple tons of steel crushing/smashing/wrecking right next to you.

#brownstainmomentforsure.


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Mitchell Willetts
Tue, December 6, 2022 at 2:03 PM

A test drive ended with two customers in a hospital and a car dealership employee in handcuffs after crashing into a suburban Illinois home, police told news outlets.
The 18-year-old employee was driving a BMW with two passengers when he lost control of the vehicle on a residential street in Elmhurst on Monday, Dec. 5, the police department told TV station WGN.
The SUV barreled across the front yard and slammed into the home of Eric Bowgren, who was sitting in his office when he heard a loud crash, he told WLS.
“Corner of the house was blown out, so I think somebody lost control of the car and just drove through our house about 10 feet in front of me,” he said.

While the driver was unhurt, both customers suffered minor injuries and were taken to a hospital, the Daily Herald reported. Nobody in the house was injured.
The dealership employee was arrested on charges including reckless driving and speeding, outlets reported.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

I would bet it's a customers car.

Demand M3 (ugly grill and all)


----------



## papaskot (Aug 2, 2004)

BRealistic said:


> Looks like he Mustanged into the pump by accident.


maybe this whole time it's been the ford 4.6L that hungers for curbs and bystanders, not mustangs specifically.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

papaskot said:


> maybe this whole time it's been the ford 4.6L that hungers for curbs and bystanders, not mustangs specifically.


I've owned a few CVPIs and currently a Town Car, only 1 curb has been found to be in the way of my automotive lunacy.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/gQ3nhOi


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Rory Calhoun said:


> This is at least the third time this place has been hit.
> 
> First rule of hitting a donut shop... build up a good head of steam and slam it as hard as you can. Don't bother steering.
> 
> ...


Man, they even put concrete blocks in front of the handicapped spot (nice preventative measure for the olds) and he even bent the buried and concrete reinforced steel poles. Look at the front of that car, the A-pillar was BENT.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

The truck that slammed into the donut shop screams meth.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## audifans (Jul 22, 2008)

Hit so many times the insurance company made them surround it with 'defensive measures".


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/0eCXgFF


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Looks like he did it on purpose, as a stunt. Probably not, I guess, but he's awfully nonchalant!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

audifans said:


> Hit so many times the insurance company made them surround it with 'defensive measures".
> 
> View attachment 242791


 Another one just happened: Surveillance video shows car slamming into Auburn donut shop

The video in the article shows the driver walking away, looks like he's not wearing shoes, either. 

47.300268, -122.222218


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

dubdaze68 said:


> The truck that slammed into the donut shop screams meth.


Was arrested on DUI charge.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> Was arrested on DUI charge.


How can you get a DUI charge by eating donuts?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> How can you get a DUI charge by eating donuts?


I mean the cops are right there.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

S1ack said:


> I mean the cops are right there.


Hah. I just now got the joke.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

GreenandChrome said:


> The video in the article shows the driver walking away, looks like he's not wearing shoes, either.


I dunno looks like sneakers to me. Or driver is albino?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

A. Socks are on their feet.

B. Just remembered the other shot of the pickup slamming into the bollards and realized that guy at the door practically tried to shut it on the lady right behind him!!!

C. Always amazed at the safety characteristics of modern cars. These are "accidents" that 20 years ago you wouldn't walk away from.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

4MotionMongrel said:


> B. Just remembered the other shot of the pickup slamming into the bollards and realized that guy at the door practically tried to shut it on the lady right behind him!!!


Yeah, He said, no way are you getting in here, lady~!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Wacky because of the condition of the California.



















Good news is, everyone in the other vehicles survived.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Good news


Old man drove like an ass and killed himself. Ah well, my sig is still relevant.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Your reflexes aren't what they used to be at 71.


----------



## Rory Calhoun (Apr 17, 2012)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Old man drove like an ass and killed himself. Ah well, my sig is still relevant.


Nicoletti was a 71-year-old retired dental salesman

So he bit off more than he could chew. What the hell is it with "ya can't keep your foot off the loud pedal?" At least try a stunt out on a track (you obviously have the money) where you can't hit anything (trees included)
I don't get it. Just act normal and don't kill yourself (and others). But I guess that is asking too much of a human brain.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

15-20 years from now, 71-year-olds will be driving 1000hp electric cars.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

21 years.......


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Sep 2, 2021)

Senior Member said:


> 15-20 years from now, 71-year-olds will be driving 1000hp electric cars.


Nothing to worry about here.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/INxXI0i


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't get it. Why would you not expect that?


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Roberto Dimento said:


> I don't get it. Why would you not expect that?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/INxXI0i


Was this video taken in 1990 with a potato camera?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Into what looks like a concrete I-Beam...


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

that looks big enough to have needed safety vehicles/permits. I can't imagine the engineers doing well in that violent an impact


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Strange Mud said:


> that looks big enough to have needed safety vehicles/permits. I can't imagine the engineers doing well in that violent an impact


Apparently not seriously injured. Train derailments like this are stunning - locos themselves with weight in the neighborhood of 430,000 pounds each pounding into the ground. Starting around 14 seconds into that video you can see the rail peeling from the ties and curling upward. Such intense energy.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

Here's one you don't see every day. The driver decided to PIT themselves (effectively) to end the police pursuit on I-10.

Rollover crash which is apparently blocked from embedding on forums


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

S1ack said:


> Into what looks like a concrete I-Beam...


A large concrete highway barrier. 

Too bad the idiot filming was in vertical mode.

edit found a better video:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Did the concrete beam pass the test?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Senior Member said:


> Did the concrete beam pass the test?


I dunno, it couldn't even pass the track.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

AZGolf said:


> Here's one you don't see every day. The driver decided to PIT themselves (effectively) to end the police pursuit on I-10.
> 
> Rollover crash which is apparently blocked from embedding on forums


Now, THAT is a wacky accident!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Wacky because of the condition of the California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/8w1Iqap


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

^ 
Jumps in the car, pairs phone to Bluetooth. starts Spotify, skip that one. Nah not that one. Load playlist: pursuit. ok now we can go.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

I feel like we're catching the middle of a story that doesn't make sense without a setup nor have the satisfaction of a conclusion.


----------



## Roberto Dimento (Feb 11, 2012)

Not to be too offensive... looks like midget road rage whatevs


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/OVSoeeb


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> A large concrete highway barrier.
> 
> Too bad the idiot filming was in vertical mode.
> 
> edit found a better video:


This is nuts. That rail car just rising up into the air... Crazy.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Senior Member said:


> 15-20 years from now, 71-year-olds will be driving 1000hp electric cars.


Who do you think is buying model S plaids _now?_


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

TaaT said:


> http://imgur.com/a/OVSoeeb


Oh, man. He's gonna sue for sure!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Alpha-3 said:


> Oh, man. He's gonna sue for sure!


Most homeowners policies specifically mention that they don't cover an act of dog.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Dyslexics Untie!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607232730944921600









Woman drives car on Canal and plunges into freezing water


Indianapolis Fire Department reported that the female driver told firefighters that her GPS led her down the canal.




www.wrtv.com


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

When your Chevrolet also doubles as a U-Boat.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jul 18, 2009)

butttttttt... GPS tol' me!


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Most homeowners policies specifically mention that they don't cover an act of dog.


Uhhhh.......Fido was suing owner.........I was being facetious.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Woooosh


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Alpha-3 said:


> Uhhhh.......Fido was suing owner.........I was being facetious.


Uhhh, it's nothing to joke about. Frivolous pawsuits are a serious matter.


----------



## trn905 (May 24, 2001)

found this, in the neighborhood today . . . no idea on the back-story.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Oh, that SUCKS.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

dubdaze68 said:


> Oh, that SUCKS.


Dang...


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

trn905 said:


> found this, in the neighborhood today . . . no idea on the back-story.


It's a short story. A drunk driver hit-and-ran from parked cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AZGolf said:


> It's a short story. A drunk driver hit-and-ran from parked cars.


Could have also been someone looking at their phone that hit and ran.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

200+ vehicles pileup in China due to bad weather.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

AZGolf said:


> It's a short story. A drunk driver hit-and-ran from parked cars.





spockcat said:


> Could have also been someone looking at their phone that hit and ran.


Well, sure. It totally could of been.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/RyEmL0Q


----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

^ jeep operator error ^

- aren't you _never_ to cross the solid white-painted lines at an intersection? 

- let alone if you, the driver of the jeep have a feeble (if any) right rear traffic view? 

- plus that light was solid green. hence the impacting vehicle @ speed.

to just pull blindly out like that?

😕


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ginster86roc said:


> ^ jeep operator error ^
> 
> - aren't you _never_ to cross the solid white-painted lines at an intersection?
> 
> ...


While I agree with the above, you have to wonder what the other driver was looking at as the Jeep was clearly moving for 4 to 5 seconds prior to impact. There didn't seem to be any attempt to avoid the crash either.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

spockcat said:


> While I agree with the above, you have to wonder what the other driver was looking at as the Jeep was clearly moving for 4 to 5 seconds prior to impact. There didn't seem to be any attempt to avoid the crash either.


yep... oh I see a car going into my lane. Hammer down!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Shocking photos show the aftermath of a Connecticut car impaled by a guardrail | CNN


A motorist was "miraculously" left with only minor injuries after a car was impaled by a guardrail in Manchester, Connecticut, according to first responders.




edition.cnn.com





Wacky that the driver only suffered minor injuries.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Wacky that the driver only suffered minor injuries.
> 
> View attachment 247348


I saw that earlier this week, and i had to look at all the photos to figure out what that was in the foreground. 

Firefighter securing the car with chocks: "That's not going anywhere"


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I saw that earlier this week, and i had to look at all the photos to figure out what that was in the foreground.
> 
> Firefighter securing the car with chocks: "That's not going anywhere"



Strange. The article is dated today. I assumed it happened more recently. But now reading the article more closely it happened on Monday.

But yeah, it will take a lot of pulling by a wrecker to get the guardrail out of the passenger compartment. Or maybe they just unbolt the entire section and take it with the car.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Shocking photos show the aftermath of a Connecticut car impaled by a guardrail | CNN
> 
> 
> A motorist was "miraculously" left with only minor injuries after a car was impaled by a guardrail in Manchester, Connecticut, according to first responders.
> ...


That car got guard railed hard.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://imgur.com/a/cP8VxRf


----------



## Wheelstand (May 22, 2010)

I give him a 7 on the landing | Mike Hasbrouck | Mike Hasbrouck · Оригинальная аудиодорожка


2,8 млн просмотров, 16 тыс. отметок "Нравится", 6,5 тыс. комментариев, 2,5 тыс. репостов, видео Facebook Reels от пользователя Mike Hasbrouck: I give him a 7 on the landing. Mike Hasbrouck ·...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Avus said:


>


Needs proper soundtrack.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Avus said:


>


Is he still spinning?

Στάλθηκε από το moto g82 5G μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

All survived. Thanks Elon.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> All survived. Thanks Elon.



News says this was a murder/suicide attempt. Driver is now under arrest.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> Needs proper soundtrack.


now there's a song I haven't heard in a long time


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Wheelstand said:


> I give him a 7 on the landing | Mike Hasbrouck | Mike Hasbrouck · Оригинальная аудиодорожка
> 
> 
> 2,8 млн просмотров, 16 тыс. отметок "Нравится", 6,5 тыс. комментариев, 2,5 тыс. репостов, видео Facebook Reels от пользователя Mike Hasbrouck: I give him a 7 on the landing. Mike Hasbrouck ·...
> ...


So, the semi driver was attempting to prevent the minivan from passing on the right? Two lanes apart? WTF?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Strange Mud said:


> now there's a song I haven't heard in a long time


With good reason.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Yeah, it looks like a road rage incident with the semi. NOBODY was going to pass him without permission. Sure, bud.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

dubdaze68 said:


> Yeah, it looks like a road rage incident with the semi. NOBODY was going to pass him without permission. Sure, bud.


Dude is committed (to lane discipline). Probably a German ex-pat.


----------



## Bazooka (Jul 8, 2009)

according to witnesses, semi had been driving crazy for miles. Culminating in real crazy.. wow


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/S7zZYTY


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

whoo. just go nasty. I gotta keep goin' y'all.. Geezus do some people ever stop blabbering.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Hand Cannon said:


> whoo. just go nasty. I gotta keep goin' y'all.. Geezus do some people ever stop blabbering.





Hand Cannon said:


> whoo. just go nasty. I gotta keep goin' y'all.. Geezus do some people ever stop blabbering.


Get out the way
Get out the way

The airbag: Move, bitch.


----------



## Hand Cannon (May 13, 2012)

I think this is the best use of an airbag I've seen yet. Airbags for Windbags ftw


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

That van is just using hand signals.


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/S7zZYTY


HILARIOUS! Bla, bla, bla, bla,.............. WHAM!!


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Not really "wacky", but blatantly stupid. There was another crash, very similar to this, closer to Toronto, a few months ago ... same circumstances.

Driver survived and is in hospital - a testament to modern side-impact crash protection.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612591574160150528
edit: This is the spot where it happened, I know it well. It's not uncommon for drivers on 403 EB heading towards Toronto in the right lane to realise that they are on an exit ramp headed for Niagara and then cut across to the other set of lanes. Sign is quite clear ... perhaps people aren't reading those. Google Maps


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

GoFaster said:


> Not really "wacky", but blatantly stupid. There was another crash, very similar to this, closer to Toronto, a few months ago ... same circumstances.
> 
> Driver survived and is in hospital - a testament to modern side-impact crash protection.
> 
> ...


How effing stupid can you be? I tell my kids, if you miss your exit, just keep going. Find a safe way to figure it out. NEVER back up or do something stupid like that. The world is round. You'll eventually get back to the exit you want.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

2 doors said:


> How effing stupid can you be? I tell my kids, if you miss your exit, just keep going. Find a safe way to figure it out. NEVER back up or do something stupid like that. The world is round. You'll eventually get back to the exit you want.


And in this case, it isn't even that hard. Continue around the bend, exit at Fairview St, hang a left a couple of times, northbound Brant St has a junction back onto QEW Toronto about 1 km down the road. (You can not loop back at the Fairview St junction - the lane that it puts you into leads in the wrong direction - and onto an expensive toll road! - at the big motorway junction.)

It is a complicated set of junctions in that area ... but still ... your point stands. If you are in the wrong lane past the point of no return, KEEP GOING, and deal with finding your way later.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

2 doors said:


> How effing stupid can you be? I tell my kids, if you miss your exit, just keep going.


Yep... and in our day, missing an exit was almost an inconvienience. You might even have to stop at a gas station and look at a map.

Now? You just keep going and wait for the nice lady to recalculate. There's no excuse for driving like you're lost.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

2 doors said:


> How effing stupid can you be? , if you miss your exit, just keep going.


I simply can't fathom why this is soo f'ning difficult to understand. Blows my mind how many people I've seen that would rather put themselves and others in danger than go to the next light or exit. It aggravates me so much, that I came VERY close to getting out my car one day. This dumb*** couldn't make it all the way over to the left turning lane before the light. And at this light the left turn lanes have to wait for oncoming traffic's light to change while everyone one this side of the street has a green light to move forward. This POS sits there at a green light in the middle of rush hour traffic bc he doesn't want to go the few 40-50 ft up the street where he could have easily done a U-turn. I (and even the cars behing me) laid on my horn for a minute or two until it I couldn't keep it together anymore. Luckily as soon as I opened my door the light had changed and the car over in the left lane let the POS through. 

I am not a confrontational person by any means but that type of selfish behavior pisses me off to no end. You really have to be a special POS to inconvenience everyone else around you bc you simply couldn't take 2 precious minutes out of your f***ing time.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/S7zZYTY


Is that an Altima overhead console, just saying?


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> Is that an Altima overhead console, just saying?


I informed my wife on the Altima stereotype. Then we watched some police chase on YT and I pointed out the make of the car. Altima.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

GreenandChrome said:


> I informed my wife on the Altima stereotype. Then we watched some police chase on YT and I pointed out the make of the car. Altima.


It's always some moron in an Altima....
Edit: not calling your wife a moron, the driver in the police chase, and every time I nearly get hit while they're running a red light, and every overly speeding car on the highway...
Double edit: does she drive an Altima?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

2 doors said:


> How effing stupid can you be? I tell my kids, if you miss your exit, just keep going. Find a safe way to figure it out. * NEVER back up* or do something stupid like that. The world is round. You'll eventually get back to the exit you want.


I won't be able to verbalize this in a way that brings to light the danger of it...

But on my commute home a few months back I was driving in the left lane and there was a guy in a pickup that was backing up, on the interstate, with half his truck in the left lane, to get to what looked like a giant box (or something of the sort) that blew off of his truck about a 1000ft sooner.

The left lane had no shoulder, and maybe only 1-1.5 ft of grass to the guard rail. This was also a 65 mph zone that was sweeping up and left up a mountain so for anyone not completely familiar with the road, it is really hard to tell whether the car is in the road or if it is in the median. I do this route every day so had plenty of time to slow down and move over to the right.

Definitely one of those anticlimactic incidents if nothing happens, but deadly if a collision actually occurs.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Photos: Driver rescued after car flips inside car wash




















I need to see the surveillance footage.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

S1ack said:


> Photos: Driver rescued after car flips inside car wash
> 
> View attachment 250682
> 
> ...


Pics need a theme song ear-warm


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

S1ack said:


> Photos: Driver rescued after car flips inside car wash
> 
> View attachment 250682
> 
> ...


Don't those car washes damage paint anyways? I mean, you're getting a cleaning with someone else's dirt on the towel.

I would never use someone else's tissue to blow my nose.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

HOW?


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

S1ack said:


> Photos: Driver rescued after car flips inside car wash
> 
> View attachment 250682


Incorrect use of the Paratech strut makes me wince.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

S1ack said:


> Photos: Driver rescued after car flips inside car wash
> 
> I need to see the surveillance footage.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

Well, let's see: They run into homes and restaurants regularly; but this is the first time I've seen one in a car wash!


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

4MotionMongrel said:


> It's always some moron in an Altima....
> Edit: not calling your wife a moron, the driver in the police chase, and every time I nearly get hit while they're running a red light, and every overly speeding car on the highway...
> Double edit: does she drive an Altima?


Hell no.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

AZGolf said:


>


My money is on a stroke, seizure, or something of the sort.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

vwishndaetr said:


> My money is on a stroke, seizure, or something of the sort.


Mine is on gas != brake


----------

